# Ban the Person Above You!



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

It's a game. State the reason for ban and don't be too rude. :mum


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

...for having an avatar who has a beard that's better than mine!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

For a long absence...sorry your account has EXPIRED  :b


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

for being in the wild west..i wanna go!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*

NEW YORK CITY????????????????????? :b


----------



## zarathustra55 (Mar 3, 2007)

too many question marks....you're banned :b


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

From Jersey...'nuff said!! :lol


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

For overusing a cliche that New Jersey sucks!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

For having 9,999 posts in the "Just for Fun" folder! :stu 

(good to see ya back)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

For wanting to be thawed!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

^ Banned for being overly active in this thread.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Banned for that hat in the avatar


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

banned for having bush in her sig

by the way that sig is great :lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for being a duck. Humans only.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*



Mercurochrome said:


> For having 9,999 posts in the "Just for Fun" folder! :stu
> 
> (good to see ya back)


only 9,999? You give me too little (much?) credit!

Banned for not understanding the mind of the inner duck


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

banned for having Brad Pitt in his avatar (not a fan of his) 

btw, welcome back Jack


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned for being from the state I was born in (Michigan).

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for wishing people a nice day.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Banned for being against bashing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for screaming wayyyyy tooooo loud when banning others.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for wanting to be thawed when being a frozen head is so much more interesting.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

^ Banned for being a vet for too long on the boards BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

banned for neglecting Meggie!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned for thinking I didn't get the joke when in reality, I just wasn't paying attention. :b

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Banned for dating a straight guy that likes Freddy Mercury!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned for spelling Freddie Mercury's name wrong. :b

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

For posting that 1:26 sooner than I did!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned...

For posting after me.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

For posting after me after posting after you?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for confusing me!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

For being not online when I typed this!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for having words in your avatar that I can't read.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Banned for looking at my ***.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for lies.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Banned for having unpronounceable username.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

I hereby ban thee for thine pessimism!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for describing a day of the week with a colour.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Thou art banned for "Ad Triarios Redisse", whatever that means.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Banned for being in a state that touches my state.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Although it is better to have nubbed and lost, than to never have nubbed at all, YOU ARE BANNED for baby talking. uke


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for being too old.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

banned for lying about your age

and are we talking about actual states or something else? lol


> Banned for being in a state that touches my state.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

banned for comp blocking me........Qolselanu


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*



fraidycat said:


> and are we talking about actual states or something else? lol
> 
> 
> > Banned for being in a state that touches my state.


Actual states.

You're banned for your dirty, dirty mind.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*looks at above persons username*
*looks at Scrub Ducky's avatar.*

Banned for impersonating a duck.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for banning.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having the longest name!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Banned for living close to me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for being a WoW player and encouraging those gaming company to charge monthly fees.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for banning the banner.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned (in a Scottish accent) because I hate 'cha, Trebek!

(SNL- Celebrity Jeopardy reference: if you haven't seen it, SEE it!)


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for random reference.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for having a name I can't pronounce. :b


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for using the Colonel as an avatar


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for banning me twice.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because the third time's the charm.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned because Brad Pitt's in his avatar. :b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for preventing me from banning Jack's Smirking Revenge.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, just because I like going 4-up for the win.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because I like banning Jack's Smirking Revenge.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Banned for having an unpronounceable name.. :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned for repeating a ban that's already been used... twice.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

You tell the person you have just banned to have a nice day? Banned for a paradox.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being the biggest banner!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

you are banned because you own a cat that I wish I had.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for stealing my soul!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for having a soul in the first place.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for either being a nihilist, not being a nihilist, or not having the mentality of a wide receiver once you catch the ball.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for all that damn smirking!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for hiding behind her cat.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for disrespect against cats.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

banned, because I want to be the cause of post #1300


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned to reach # 1300.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because a Kenny Rogers song is stuck in my head that is annoying the HELL outta me


----------



## Illini_Pride (Apr 25, 2005)

Banned because he thinks I'm his property...look at avatar


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> Banned for stealing my soul!


and don't think i'm giving it back.

Banned for having too many i's in your name.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stalking my kittie :b


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for having a kittie.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'd ban you both for spelling kitty wrong, but it's not original enough.

Banned because Chuck Norris said so.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a y-ist! ie's need love too!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for spitting on a llama


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for thinking "Mister" is a gender.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for spelling "Carl" with a "k." Obviously Karl is a evil socialist in disguise.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for accusing the most vocal libertarian on SAS of having socialist thoughts.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Tasha said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> > Banned for stealing my soul!
> ...


Well then, I'll just have to come get it. 

Banned for pointing that gun at me.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*

:dd


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, cause I can't have my full name anymore, and I need a way to vent!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for losing his long *** name, much like I did a few months ago!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm banning myself, cause I didn't even notice that till now


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for not noticing small details about random internet people.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because I thought of a line that beats my worst pick-up line EVER.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, cause you need a better reason than THAT.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm out of cheetos and someone has to pay :wife


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for preventing me from banning Jack again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for being a veteran.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned because I'm pissed off


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for using my favorite color to describe the worst day of the week.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for being a supporter


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, cause now I think I'm 3 up on you


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because Jack won't go away.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for wanting Jack to go away.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for opposing Jack going away.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for banning after already been banned.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for banning the banner who needs to ban more people.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for wearing white after labor day.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, cause sometimes, a 4 minute phone call just isn't enough


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for singlehandedly running the entire "Woolworth's" department store chain into the ground.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because I'm coughing right now. Obviously Della poisoned me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for spelling my username wrong. How dare you.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for being nitpicky. At least people KNOW your name! That's more than can be said for Doofus McPinklewad II!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for even bringing McPinklewad up. ***** owes me money.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because my cough isn't going away fast enough.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned for double posting!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for watching an anime barnabas has never heard of.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for referring to himself in the 3rd person.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for failure to use English: Ad Triarios Redisse.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for being a year older than me.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for being much older than me.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned for being the same age as me.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because TV is the opiate of the masses.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm the all mighty queen of banning and I deem it so.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for bing a horibble spellr (as far as her username is concerned that is).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for having only two friends on his/her friend's list.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for failing to specify a geographic location (basement where?)


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

banned for combining interests in spanking, guns, and iron maiden.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avatar is creepy :um


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*



UltraShy said:


> Banned for failing to specify a geographic location (basement where?)


your basement :troll

Bent is banned for not being a supporter.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not banning me :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for coming between me and Mary Timony


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Mary told me too.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because the voices told me to.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned because Jack just posts way too much.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because this is coming from someone who has more posts than I do. But yeah, you have a point.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned, because, simply because.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for reuniting the Stooges.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned because Iggy Pop orders it to be done.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned to make physical space for the now-unfortunately-reunited Screaming Trees, which, yes, was Drella's doing again.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for making such allegations, and will be served with papers in the morning.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because I'm tired from the SAS gathering today.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because this is war.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for making us realize that we need more SAS friends.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for referring to yrself as we.. I'm the only plural person!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for keeping an illegal llama farm.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for keeping an illegal mannequin head farm.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned because that appears to be a cat in your avatar. Cats don't like me & I don't like them.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for being a Kapitalist.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the dancing banana told me to :banana


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because you are an evil Kommunist. (What's with the letter "k." Why does it evilfy any word its attached to?)


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned, because "k" is the b**tard letter of the alphabet that has nothing on "c."


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, kause im trying to kram as many wrong letters as i kan into this kluster of karmic caleidoscopic lingo.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for being a Kommie.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for having a french name.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because my name is awesome.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned, for I believe in Freedom over French.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because I agree with everything you did and didn't say at the time of saying and not saying it.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because it's Sunday and I'm bored.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because I'm protecting my lead.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for trying to make sense.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for trying to make sense of not making sense.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for reviving old, positively dormant threads.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because EA Sports is in the game.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for making me look up what the **** that means


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not knowing video game tag lines.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

reluctantly banned not because of the llama reference...all hail the llamas!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not following our no.1 rule: "You do not talk about SAS Fight Club!"

p.s. How's the jaw?


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for mentioning not mentioning it, therefore mentioning it!

I still have to plug it drinking coffee...sir. *wink*


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for mini-typing.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not understanding the point of the aforementioned mini-typing.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

banned for being in the know.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because you haven't lived until you've tried one of my omelettes.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because dude is not an official gender title.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr a Californian so should know dude and chic are genders.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

banned for being frightened by tom baker's awkwardness.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for username telling me to get bent.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for enjoying this game too much. (Good thing he's not an actual mod/admin.)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not being banned while banning a banner being banned.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I caused your 700th!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because of causes that cause my cause of causes.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I didn't see you try and copy my post, therefore ensuring its originality, and subsequently proving your point contradictory!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for using the words subsequently and contradictory in the same sentence.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not using Old Spice.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for endorsements


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for assuming I'm endorsing it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for plotting with the penguins to take over the world.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^banned for inter-website romance


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for going AWOL with a monkey as your right hand...manimal.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for knowing about Sonya99's love for finger monkeys.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I declare myself legally illegally legal to do so.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for trying to not make sense.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, cause making sense is too sensical for my tastes.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because "sense" is a concept percieved by the mind, not the taste buds.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

banned for having a name associated with UFOs


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because it's too early in the morning for macrame.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not bringing me ice.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for monopolizing my ice.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for raising the rent on Boardwalk.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for (un)natural monkey love for Prince Harry.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for loving rubber pants a little too much.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Banned because she's in Kevin's basement and I'm not :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for once scaring Moderator-MMLXXV


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for wanting a threesome between me, you, Prince Harry and possibly a monkey?!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because my computer is pissing me off.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned. That's it. No reason necessary, you just are. I'm sorry it had to come to this, consider this your two weeks' notice. But it had to be done.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for the hell of it.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for unleashing her loyal army of cats and llamas, thus bringing WWIII upon us.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for inventing a teleporter.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stealing my popsicles.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned forever multiplied by the googleplex, squared by infinity + 3 days


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Triple banned for not sharing, cheating, and forgetting to diaper the monkey.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for yr monkey fetish.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for ramalama-ding-dong.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for a Long Duck Dong


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making fun of that platypus.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not even offering me a popsicle.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned because...because _you put ants in my pants and you made me dance_ !!!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for not being a good dreamcatcher. I had nightmare of sorts last night.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Qolselanu said:


> Banned for not being a good dreamcatcher. I had nightmare of sorts last night.


Banned because dreamcatchers come with no guarentees, are not meant to treat or diagnose medical conditions, and have not been approved by the FDA...*huhhh*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not appreciating the more sensual side of having ants in one's pants.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for being able to appreciate such thing? :um


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

barnabas said:


> Banned for being able to appreciate such thing? :um


Banned for no apparent reason whatsoever.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for realizing its physically impossible to ban Barnabas. Get rid on one, here comes another.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for wanting to bring up our monkeys Catholic- oh yes I'm going to get you good.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not knowing that all monkeys are unrelenting atheists, except on weekends (fake it to make it with the free treats) when parents bring their kids to the zoo.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for Zoophilic thoughts.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because there is no gene for the human spirit.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for being a single serving friend.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for the undemocracy of a 25-letter alphabet.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because Seth Green told me to.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for being Jack.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for hoarding all the mini tacos.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for not keeping our precious secret to herself. :sigh


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because Samuel L. told all of us to hold on to yo' butts.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for appearing in too many fairy tales.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for pointing your finger in my general direction.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for pulling said finger.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because there's no smiley for giving the finger.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sicking yr spider army on me.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned cause it ain't easy being cheesy.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for squeezing the Charmin.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for the usual reasons of tomfoolery and whatnot.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for being in Kevin Spacey's basement.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not bringing me a lime for my Corona.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned 'cause my name's Johnny, and it might be a sin, but I'll take your bet, you're gonna regret, 'cause I'm the best there's ever been.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because zombie jesus said so.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*



mserychic said:


> Banned because zombie jesus said so.


Banned for being in league with zombie jesus


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not joining a mainstream religion, like Oprahism or Voodoo.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for being my baby's daddy and not even picking the child up from ONE F**KING SOCCER GAME. Like it's really that much to ask. Little Johnny had to walk home in a rain slicker that day. It wasn't even raining. He wore it to protect his uniform from the flowing geyser of tears casually draining down his chubby little cheeks.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for not saving the Baby Mama Drama for the Mauray Show.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned by yo'momma


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for insinuating that my baby's momma would ban my little donnie.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned because this is our 400th post and we promised ourselves we wouldn't post for a while after we get to our 400th post.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because this is my 3987th post so I win.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned cause I got more than most of ya...I think there's 5 or so people with more?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for putting too much faith in competition.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for being ignorant as to the specific location of 'the Beef'.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for giving me chicken when I asked for the beef.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for refusing to drink the Kool-Aide.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because even the best of Kool-Aid can't save you from the eternal mortal equilizer we all share, so why fight it?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for stealing my hat while I was looking for my pants.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm bored in class and banning entertains me.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for sitting in the back of class and shooting spitballs at Yuri the Foreign Exchange Student.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because he likes it and how dare you discriminate against him!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because your name isn't Roger Federer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for the murder of Jill. Yes, it wasn't an accident.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Banned For Scaring Me...


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for not believing in bluemondays...

They're real I tell you! Real! Real! Real! :spank


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because the county judge who held a grudge will search forevermore.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for pushing Timmy in a well and stopping Lassie from getting help.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for hiding Alex Trebeck's mustache creme.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned. You know why.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for using a snippet of David Hasselfhoff's back hair, a plunger, 2 matches, and a jar of pickles to get yourself and a damsel in distress out of a tight spot (aka 'The MacGyver Ban').


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for incredulously attempting to battle Yanni in a moustache braiding contest. The new age musician has an obvious advantage.. that and very sensual facial hair. It was a silly thing to do.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned becuse deep down I know you're right


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for waxing off yr eyebrows.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, because it's time for another Good Idea/Bad Idea.

Good Idea: Playing Cops & Robbers in the park.
Bad Idea: Playing Cops & Robbers in a bank.

The End


----------



## xmikeox (May 24, 2007)

Your Banned because you are white.

...joking


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Banned because I have the power!


----------



## NickLurker (Jun 24, 2007)

Banned because you joined on my brothers birthday (not year)


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I'm not Cablinasian.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because we don't take kindly to yr sort.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because banned backwards is dennab.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Jacks Smirking Revenge anagram-ed is Jacking Evens Germ Risk.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for I can't properly pronounce your username. Is the M silent?


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Banned for looking at my ***.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Banned for saying "***"


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for sexual content.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a personal space invader.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for posting 'AS#' as your name on the Space Invaders high score list.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Banned because you were supposed to have had an aeroplane fall on top of you. You faked your own death didn't you ? Didn't you !? Do you know how much that funeral cost ?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Banned for not believing in unicorns. Come on, man - dare to believe in something.~


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for putting a horn on that horse! The strap is starting to itch him, man!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for always using more than one word in the word association thread


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for finding CarrotTop sexually arousing (or so I've heard)...


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for not banning in the form of a question.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because 90% of the posts I do in this section don't follow the rules of the game.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Banned, because after all was said and done I'd still never received a single klondike bar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for shooting down Amelia Earhart's plane.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Banned for spiking Nixon's tea with LSD


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned because Jack Daniel's gave me the power.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I'm at a Hobson's Choice here- I have a choice to ban you, but I really have no choice at all but to.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for hiding secret documents proving Big Foots existence.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Banned for distracting me with Cyanide and Happiness for hours.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Banned for personal pleasure.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not putting the lyrics in French.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for beating me in a mustache contest.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for joining a contest and not inviting me.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for having a party in your mouth to which everyone was invited except me.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned because I invented this game and I say so.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for inventing a too much fun game.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not ironing my socks.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not stating your complaints _a melodically_


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for partying with Kim Jong Il all night long and subsequently crashing my car into the side of a J.C. Penny's. You should know better than to let the little dictator drive. He can't see at night with those glasses! Let alone over the steering wheel.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for lying about her location. I doubt Mr. Spacey has her hiding in his basement.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for doubting Drella's veracity. Longtime readers of these forums know that she _always_ tells the truth. The real reason she should have been banned is that she misspelled JC Penney.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned...because that is the smartest post I've read all day. Of course, it's the FIRST post I've read all day.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for drinking the last of the orange juice.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, guilty as charged.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for excessive smirking.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for excessive spanking


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Banned for pretending to be a lamp.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for having more muscles than me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for making me check every inch of my basement for you, but being unable to find you. Come out so we can arm wrestle.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for having a semi-creepy avatar.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Banned because Frank from Blue Velvet scares me. And now he's in my head!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for not fully recognizing the greatness and hilarity of Frank Booth.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Banned because I _do _recognize his greatness and hilarity. (But he still scares me.)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

banned for having a really cool avatar which lead me to this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nekromantik


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a peasant. You know the rules.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for changing her avatar after I could so easily ID her by the pic without having to look at names.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for threatening to kill the bunnies for ruining his socially conforming suburban lawn.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned because i just can't look at you.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Banned for acting like a lamp! 


(I have that avatar too)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for disliking metrosexuals.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because we're past page # Michael Jordan.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned because I had to spend more than a few seconds to understand his post. I had to do a Google search to confirm that Michael Jordan's number is 23.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for an avatar where I can't even figure out what it is.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for boosting his post count in the JFF folder.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for fueling UltraShy's avatar obsession.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for making me think of her every time I drive by the "Sleater-Kinney Road" exit in Lacey, Washington. One of these days I'll be so distracted by thoughts of mserychic that I'll cause an accident. How will I explain it to the police and my insurance company?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for lack of age, gender, or location. I don't like mystery. I just had to edit to add: no name either.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for failing to understand that my avatar is a self-portrait which tells the discerning viewer everything he or she needs to know about me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for killing the Kennedys.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for getting his history wrong. The Dead Kennedys aren't really dead. They're just taking a holiday in Cambodia.

However, I did shoot a man in Reno just to watch him die.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for living near Sleater-Kinney road!!! I'm so gunna go steal a sign one day :lol


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Banned for being a crazy cat lady in the future.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Banned for making me picture a hippo every time i see your name.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for using "Oh, Danny Boy" as his signature stripping song. It's just too slow. And it lacks the emotional depth of "Pour Some Sugar on Me."


----------



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

banned for being in kevin spacey's basement


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for not realizing that I'm being held by Kevin Spacey against my will. I had to use a long stick to type this message; It took me all day. Oh God, I hear showtunes... He's home!


----------



## axiom (Jul 11, 2007)

haha... banned for making me laugh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having no info and no avatar I can make fun of :b


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for discrimination against those with no personal info or avatar. I offer no personal info, but I maintain that my avatar says all you need to know about me.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Banned for having an avatar of... poop?


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

I love you, Srub Ducky (I've been suckered in by your most original username), but I have to ban you for equating my avatar with "poop." At first, I aspired to be poop, but I have since transcended poop to become a superior form of excrement. Please give me some respect!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

banned for having too long of a post


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:lol 

Banned for forcing me to post yet again just so I can inform you that your above post amused me so much I giggled like a schoolgirl.

EDIT: Noca is banned for banning Spangles before I could. Blast you Noca! :b


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Banned for not being my lover...


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

banned for being a duck-sexual


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for not using another turned over 6 to complete the mark of the beast sequence.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for briefly confusing me, and for stealing my collection of mannequinns. You don't know where they've been!
[Tangiers. Mostly Tangiers.]


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned because I'm boycotting shampoo. Demand REAL poo instead.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for impersonating a smurf.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for lack of an apostrophe in sig line; should be "Talking's".


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for being knocked out by constitution.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for forcing me to ban him yet again. It was a necessity.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for excessively changing her avatar. Though I do like the current one which seems to be a guy with an assault rifle (those who read this won't likely see it as she changes avatars almost hourly). :lol


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Banned for not recognizing Drella's avatar as a still from the movie Happiness


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Banned for being a viral host.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for living it out, while I'm stuck at home.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for...for...being the same age as the number of flavors in a Dr Pepper, I guess.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for playing fast and loose with the rules of punctuation.

His last post contains two... count them... two ellipses. Shameless!

The line following his username begins with an apostrophe.

His so-called riddle (everyone knows already that the answer is "pudding") contains two totally useless quotation marks.

And to add insult to injury, I just sipped my Dr. Pepper and discovered a 24th flavor.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banneded for being the grammer police's


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for aspiring to be a crazy cat lady. Hopefully you wont throw them at people like the cat lady from the simpsons


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned just 'cause I feel like it & it makes my day. Got a problem with that, punk?


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Banned for badly impersonating dirty Harry and not convincing anyone


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for banning a senior member with 13,100 more posts than you.


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Banned for rubbing it in.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not rubbing it in. Some of us need a good rubbing.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for making that comment seem somehow dirty.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for making dirty sound like a bad thing when her avatars are sometimes on the kinky side.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because my rogue apostrophe said so.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for living in the county in which I grew up (but have since managed to escape).


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned because I don't know the meaning nor origin of your screen name. Everyone should have an obvious name like me.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for satisfying only half the criteria I have for a political soul-mate. I am an atheist and a libertarian (in most social matters, including drug legalization), but I am not into spanking, nor do I trust in guns.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Banned for having an avatar that sort of looks like a rabbit submerged in water holding a distorted champagne glass.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for being in another dimension with voyeuristic intention.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for being among the living dead. I went to bed last night, believing that all is well in the world, only to awake a few hours later to discover that Drella had changed her avatar yet again.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for not realizing that I never sleep. I lay in wait, just hoping to throw people off with random avatar changes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for duplicity, and having big, big hair.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for having an avatar in the now-obsolete 93:100 aspect ratio. I changed the aspect ratio of my avatar yesterday to 5:4 in an attempt to keep up with the standards. However, Drella is surely ahead of the standards with her move this morning to the upcoming 19:20 aspect ratio.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Banned for kittiephagia


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me look up, ask you and still not knowing what phagia is


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for that ***** avatar. I want to see them locking lips, not just close! :lol You have to be a guy to fully understand how much we like such stuff.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you so don't have to be a guy to understand :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

While I like the new lip-locked avatar, I must ban you because that could give a families value sort of tight *** a hissy fit (or an erection then a hissy fit).


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for his pride of being atheist...not that there's anything wonrg with that


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for failing to mention my interest in & experience with spanking.

Any bad girls out there that need some discipline? Just contact me and I'll help you out.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for internet solicitation.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned and you know why. Oh yes you know.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for giving me the credit of knowing anything about anything. I barely know where I am right now.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Banned for refusing to acknowledge me as her neighbor in Kevin Spacey's basement despite my several attempts to share leftover bread crumbs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for being named after a bath toy and false claims of being my lover.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being a poor.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned and I don't need a reason.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for finding Curly's gold long ago, and never telling Billy Crystal. That was cruel, you know. You made drones of people endure yet another "City Slickers" movie.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for supplying the chicken.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for dressing up said chicken as a clown just for the hell of it. Ever heard of chicken abuse mister?!


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for setting me up on a blind date with Fran Drescher.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned because i though Donnie Darko sucked...not you  the movie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Banned for not disclosing to me what the 'X' stands for at the end of your name. I know i sound perpetually sarcastic, but i'm genuinely interested man.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having a funny enough walk.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for encouraging David Hasselhoff and Rosie O'Donnel to model thongs for charity.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for apparently discouraging such sexy things.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for smoking the bluegrass.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for _lies_!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stealing all the peaches out of fruit cups. Come on those are the best part!


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

banned for your shenanigans involving forwarding me false love letters from Luke Perry.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for robbing a costume store of their entire fake moustache supply, sneaking into the homes of each SAS forum member's home, and gluing said moustaches on all of their upper lips. Is also banned for photographing said debauchery and entering the Tom Selleck look-a-like contest over 10,000 times. _Madness!_


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for posting your collection of Celebrity Back-hair on Ebay and then pulling it when you decided my bid of $10.00 was not worthy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for bathing in orange jello and then serving it at the old folks home.


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for alerting the hot babes on the beach that my Binkini Inspector license has been revoked by the State.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

banned for killing JFK


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for using a Magic Bullet Theory to convict me of the killing of JFK in your mind.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Banned for being from Florida.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having a flavor.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

banned for recording over my murder she wrote tapes


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for sending an Angela Landsbury impersonating stripper to my cousin Larry's batchelor party.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Banned for re-registering under the same name, stupid.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having the largest toe nail clippings collection.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned cause your avatar gave me kooties


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned cause your avatar gave me 'The Clap'.


----------



## daboga75 (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned because your avatar isn't Homer.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for letting Bea Arthur join that wet tshirt contest.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for not turning Bea over and therefore giving her bed sores.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for impersonating Bea and collecting her social security checks.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

banned for ratting me out!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for seducing all the cameras! :wife


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for only wanting to sponsor "the cute ones" :yes


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Banned for using my Hammer Pants to buff your car.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for kinky koala sex :sus


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for constantly changing avatars.... that's my domain!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm going for weekly not hourly.. and all from the same show.. so yr safe


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

banned for stepping on my toes several times while square dancing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being so sexy in flannel I couldn't concentrate!


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for having absolutely no self control when it comes to flanneled men and pickle juice.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Rubber banned.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Bananabanned!


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for rotting all of my teeth and not finding me any wooden ones to replace them :heart


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for making me fall in love with her through the beautiful, introspective girl in her avatar. Could that girl really be psyche?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Banned for shamelessly hitting on psyche.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for getting peanut butter everywhere.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Peanut butter and Jello?

Banned for confusing Jello with jelly.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not being a mind reader.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for flying a plane into Sun Valley Mall in 1985. She was only 2 years old but already up to no good.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for liking Green Day :lol

(and yes, it's me, and thankyou  )


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for thinking that I like Green Day when what I really like are the lyrics to the John Lennon song they covered.



> As soon as you're born, they make you feel small
> By giving you no time instead of it all
> 'Til the pain is so big, you feel nothing at all
> 
> ...


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

alrighht then, banned for finding anything done by Green Day acceptable  even if it's a cover!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being zombie-ist :sus


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Banned for _not_ being zombie-ist. :wtf


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for refusing corporate sponsorship.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for wearing a hot dog costume after Labor Day.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making fun of my macaroni art.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for checking out my mom.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for always being the last person to post in this thread whenever im in this forum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being part of the change yr name just to confuse Kori cult.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for having an avatar too beautiful for my eyes to behold. I love the colors. I love the depiction of love and abandon, a state which will likely elude my experience forever.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making the dancing banana sad


----------



## trekster (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*



mserychic said:


> Banned for making the dancing banana sad


Banned for being in the bay area.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Banned for being Dilbert!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not liking green eggs and spam.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for braiding my moustache too tightly.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you said you liked it that way!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for obsessing about facial hair when pubic hair is where it's at, man!

While the truly socially anxious roam the world, the moderators sleep. Alas, the moderators shall awake and ban me for the witty post which I have just now made, in favor of a morally pure social anxiety forum.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for corrupting the forum.. think of the children!


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for blaming everything on the forum...give a little credit to out public schools!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for going on hiatus.


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Banned because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for having exactly 100 posts. Everyone else on this board skipped 100.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for shaving yr back hair into the shape of a heart.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not blaming everything on the losers from the patent office


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for licking all the salt off my popcorn.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for then eating all that popcorn.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

banned for telling me no, even when I gave you the eyes, and the other things.,and the morning after breakfast.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned for talking about nose leakings


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned, cause there's not a thing to do, but talk to you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stealing my sleep.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for sleeping...save it for the BIG death.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Banned...for not phrasing your answer in the form of a question.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for being Trebek without a Connery heckler...I'll fill in: "I'll take The Rapists for 500"


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for that terrible Connery accent.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not realizing that I do a better Kelso impression


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sniffing my pencil.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not realizing that a Bubble Tape dispenser looks like Pac-Man.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for placing that shoe in the exact right position for me to trip over it.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned for not seeing the importance of conviniently placed warnings during random forum posts, but first, watch out for that skateboard!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not warning me about the cat along with the skateboard!


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

^banned for not smuggling back a mini monkey from the phillipines


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned again for yr continuing monkey fetish.. I thought those classes were helping.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Banned. Just banned. Cause it wasn't YOU who was laughing at me...it was GOD!!!! (dramatic music)


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for eating the cosmic muffin.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for attempting to extract and bottle the essence that is Abe Vigoda's raw sex appeal.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for itchy neck hairs.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Banned for making me scratch.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for scratching in an inappropriate place.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for being smarter than me. You say more with 20 connected consanants than a clear picture of the comsos.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for too many c's.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned cause you didn't get out of my dreams and get into my car.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for spinning me right round baby right round


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

banned for breaking my achey breaky heart


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for blinding me with science


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for posting when I was just about to ban psyche for referencing a terrible American country song. If psyche were in touch with her local culture, she'd be citing Death Wail rather than American country.

I'm tempted to give mserychic a pass because she cited a pretty good song by Thomas Dolby, but personal ethics don't allow me to make exceptions.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because the Glorious Republic of the People demanded so.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

banned for never calling me back and making me wait by the phone, missing the season finale of House. 

(spangles, i'd rather reference Cold Chisel if I am to look to my local culture for inspiration)


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Banned because I choose to displace my rage on you!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for salami burps.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for Banning Johnny for salami burps. downwind, the scent takes me back to Sicily and the days of young love when Giordano would chase me about the grape fields and then make sweet love to me.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for confusing me with Giordano.


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for giving me the clap that time in the fields of gold, Giordy.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for airing our dirty laundry.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Banned because your dirty laundry smells as bad as my salami burps.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not getting that thing I sent ya.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh? You're banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No yr banned mister!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned... literally


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned, but it's not you...it's me. I hope we can still be friends...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for hyding. Oh I went there.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

That was cold, man...ICE COLD!
Banned, because that's just the way things are. Here's your two week's notice and severance pay.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the man.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned, cause "banned" is simply a 5-letter word for "I really suck at math".


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

Banned for liking That 70's Show


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for checking out my rack. Yeah, that's right. I saw you. 
That fake neck cramp fooled _no one_!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for crowding out my world (population of one until your recent admission) of people who have never seen a Star Wars movie and have no desire to do so.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for spangling :sus


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rubber Banned! And no flexibility in my decision!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> Rubber Banned! And no flexibility in my decision!


BAHAHAHAHA! :rofl

Banned for splitting my sides! :eyes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^^
Eet vas my pwezr, yah. Bonned for using girly emoticon :eyes pweeze continue, yah.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for squeezing my rubber chicken.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for squeezing my gall bladder.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for Squeezing the hand that squeezes you........uh, that didn't come out right.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me think too hard.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for making me question my ability to make others think too hard...that's a talent damnit!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Banned for being in every location at once and being way too young to be in any of them.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for stopping to smell the roses..... and then peeing on them. And by 'the roses,' I obviously mean the Betty White "Golden Girls" impersonators. Those poor women.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stealing the st from Adam We.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for stealing the 'Ad' from am We and reversing it. You made Weam cry.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can't see you now.. I can't hear you now.. yr not here now.. la la la la la la la la la!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Banned for not liking peas!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for not getting up at 6am and walking 10 or so miles with me. Did I really eat two hotdogs at the theater last night? My mind says no but my gut says yes, I feel like I could throw up.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not thanking me for being a friend. Didn't we travel down that road and back again?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for knowing the lyrics to "THANK YOU FOR BEING A FRIEND" by Andrew Gold
...just kidding. It's a nice song.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for knowing who actually made that song instead of just knowing it as the Golden Girls theme :b


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned for getting that song stuck in my head- I had to drain it out by watching the Head-On commercial a million times.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not applying it directly to the head.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned for forgetting the most important part- it's FOREhead!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for noticing the same thing I did, but being edgy enough to point it out.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for watching too many commercials :b


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Banned for being a movie-holic.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned because you can go a few rounds with him, and you might win a few, but at the end of the 12th round, Jack Daniels will be the one left standing.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for wordiness...and in case you didn't know, wordiness is the overuse of words, like when just a few will do, but you write a book instead? Or a chapter or two? That is wordiness. I should know because I used to suffer from wordiness and now I have a pretty firm handle on it. I now know when to say "no" to words. Instead of writing on and on about the same point, I just try to be succinct, ya know just chill on the writing. You know what they say, good writing is good editing...or is that good writing is re writing? I forget but you probably know what I mean. Anyway, I forgot why I was writing this...oh yeah, wordiness! Wordiness is bad, unless you're witty and smart and entertaining.....oh wait, that describes your posts to a tee...nevermind. Word up!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for a wall of text.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for inappropriate touching.


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned because loser is simply a five letter term for me!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for almost killing this thread!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for bringing back the dead.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned... because that hurt...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned aid


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because I can't top that. Hmph. :tiptoe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for calling socializing a fad.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not knowing the difference between a rabbit and a mouse.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for smoking. There is a 25ft perimeter around this smoke-free forum that you must respect, sir.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for wearing a helmet while NOT on a motorcycle.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for smiling (you know it was coming).


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

:lol
banned because of dizzying rectangle in your signature that intimidates me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for having a happy-sounding username


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Banned for having such a cute-looking innocent cartoon avatar that it makes me realize my own sad existence more than I already do.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for willing thunderstorms all over the globe.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for impersonating Xena.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

haha!

Banned for having the best-looking feet in the world that I'll never get the priviledge to touch. :b


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for being a quitter!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice try Mouse, but I beat you by a few seconds.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to beat me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for using an optical illusion


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being Canadian on a Wednesday


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having this avatar







!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for copyright infringement! ©


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My post got deleted...
It must've been roswell's fault.
BANNED.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making naughty posts that get deleted


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for funky footwear


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for watching Family Guy!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for watching Family Guy


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone else for watching family guy


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone else who banned someone else for watching Family Guy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making this little piggy go wee wee wee all the way home


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for being original lol


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for replying first.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Banned for driving slowly in the left lane.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for driving with yr blinker on


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Banned for living in expensive bay area! :-b


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned without a reason!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

All your bans are belong to me... so you're banned! :rofl


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

touche.
but

BANNED ANYWAY!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for making a rhyme.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for not making a rhyme.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being out of reach.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned by default.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not likin' my Tom and Jerry avatar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for causing such an avatar controversy!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a purple username!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for not having a keyboard.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for discriminating against the keyboardless. They're people too y'know! :wife


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for unlawful wielding of a rolling pin on a Thursday while wearing yellow hair curlers


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for boxing a kangaroo in a dress.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for seriously confusing me


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned!

Yeah that's right, NO REASON!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned!

For a reason!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for MULTIPLE REASONS!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned, because I AM SPARTACUS!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having your show cancelled


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for dredging up the past.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned 'cause a show named Roswell got canned as well


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because I used to watch that show.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned 'cause uhh....... I'm older than you!! :kma


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a smoking avatar!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for having a signature that doesn't make sense.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for joining the board only three days after the Ides of March
(yeah I'm really reachin' on that one)


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for joining the board on the year I graduated!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned for joining the board on the birthday of...Craig Bartlett?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for mentioning someone I don't know!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for posting in this topic too much


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

You're Banned! Everyone's banned!

You're all banned! What are you still doing here?!?!?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned because you banned everyone!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned. Learn it. Love it. LIVE IT.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an avatar that wears a vest


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because diapers are soooo out of style! :no


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

But, but... He's an orphan and he's ALWAYS hungry.
Banned for dissin' diapers


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because he wasn't talking about yr avatar :sus


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I refuse to ban anymore.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for not following the rules.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a conformist


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned for not being a non conformist.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for using a double negative!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for caving so quickly. :b


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being impatient!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned 'cause your username reminds me of pabst blue ribbon


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

You are banned because I am the real owner of this website. Thunder is actualy below me. He just maintains this website and "acts" the part as owner. In reality I am the owner here and not only are you banned, but everyone is banned because I am the equivilant of Ebenezer Scrooge, and hey it's Christmas.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because every time you tell a lie you get a black mark on your SOUL!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned From The End Of The World


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for having an easter bunny in your avatar in December!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm jumping into the "banned" game here..so I don't know if this was said before but:

Banned for keeping your mouth open!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning a minor


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having an avatar that is pointing the middle finger.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for dissin' my Clyde Crashcup avatar


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for liking pugs


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned for having not yet invited me to her impending wedding.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being too pretty


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for making me blush ops


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for listening to Smashing pumpkins!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for literally smashing pumpkins.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for watching the tv show Roswell!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for assuming I watch the tv show Roswell because my username is roswell. :b


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a smoking AV!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for having a trippy graphic in your sig


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being bold enough to put a photo of yourself in your avatar!

(or so i assume)


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for assuming!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not using your inside voice.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

BANNED BECAUSE I LIKE TO BE REALLY LOUD WHEN I BAN SOMEONE!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a guy wearing a cardigan in your avatar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for joining this site at 12:38 am.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being too perky


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a smokin' hot babe in your avatar


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for making fun of me


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a mean AV!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned because I dunno how you do it all without a keyboard.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned because it is international ban someone day


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned... just because.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for banning someone else for not having a reason to ban someone.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned! The lot of you. Not even going to bother with a reason.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for not being bothered


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned on general principles and for impertinence.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned for probably enjoying better weather than I do.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because probably's and maybe's will get you nothing but rabies.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Banned for probably enjoying better weather than I do.


I would ban you for your lack of a location, but someone already beat me to banning you. 

You're probably right, though. :b I complain of things like "oppressive sunshine" around here.



roswell said:


> Banned, because probably's and maybe's will get you nothing but rabies.


Banned for horrendous apostrophe violations.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ban'd b'cau'se I' do'nt c'are!

(900th post!)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for violating rule #234, subsection C, paragraph 2.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because _*I reserve the right to ban posters for any reason whatsoever without explanation or appeal.*_


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because you ain't got no rights and can't reserve none, mmmkayy?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for driving a Jetta..or whatever is in your sig.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for thinking that I would ever drive a Scion!!!! Rawr!!

(it's a VW Golf btw)


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned on the run.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for running!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because it's the responsible thing to do.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned because you post way too frequently in this thread. :b


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having 573 posts!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned 'cause you're just jealous she has more posts than you!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Lol. This is my first time in this thread reading 3 sections worth and boy this thread is really amusing. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not banning me. How dare you, sir! :wife


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for whipping out the deadly rolling pin wielding smiley momma again!


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

Banned for not letting me be the only one with a huge smile on my face!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stealing my thoughts. Try getting through my new tin foil hat haha!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Banned for having an american classic as your avatar...where's the leg lamp at?

Edit--somebody's going to ban me for not having an avatar, aren't they? Better find one quick!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being slow at finding an avatar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for being slow


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for making me insert my own witty phrase.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for wearing the same glasses as mine!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for assuming my avatar is me


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for assuming that I assumed that your avatar is you


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Banned for assuming that I assumed that your avatar is you


Banned for not having a keyboard.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a keyboard


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned on the run.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using a Wings reference


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being banned on several previous occasions


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not heeding your avatar's advice


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being everywhere


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

jchildr said:


> Banned for not heeding your avatar's advice


banned for making me laugh

humbug :troll


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Banned on the run.


Banned for stealing my "Banned on the run." line!! I think this calls for the rolling pin emoticon again! Hmph! :wife

:b

^ Banned for using an emoticon uglier than mine.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I said so!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, 'cause I didn't hear you say anything. :stu


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for banning


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned! Because if I'm banned for banning and you're the one that banned me for banning then that means that you must be banned too.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having 915 posts.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I just posted just now and therefore your statement is FALSE!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting more than 915 times


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because I don't ban here enough!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not banning enough


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because I needed to get my ban on.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for driving slow cars!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for a need for speed.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for being not good at the "socializing" fad.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned 'cause uh.. uhhh.... UHH....... :afr

(stupid! stupid! stupid!) :doh


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for not being 19


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for a funny username.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being the one who should talk


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for talking!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for decurlying my curly fries.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for choosing curly fries over onion rings!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because onions are the worst food ever! I'm gunna go ahead and ban onions too.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I agree with you totally and completely. Not great justification for banning someone, I know. :get


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for agreeing with her.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for being addicted to this game! :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for fighting half his battle for him!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being online!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for posting while offline!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that's just how I roll


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for rolling!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not rollin' with his homies!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for thinking I roll!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for thinking AT ALL!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for making me ban so quick!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because this thread is out of control!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for making this thread go out of control!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I'm running out of reasons to ban you!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

You can't ban me, I ban you!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

No, I ban you! No ban for you!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for an unprecedented Seinfeld reference!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for referencing Seinfeild references.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ban! Ban! Ban! And now I'm off. Seriously.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned, Banned, Banned I tell you!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I know you won't be able to resist a good ban!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for banning Franklin before I could hit submit and making me look foolish!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Gasp! I just banned myself! =[]

Bant for banning yourself, dude!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned, You're all banned! I quit!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

roswell said:


> Gasp! I just banned myself! =[]
> 
> Bant for banning yourself, dude!


 :rofl

Roswell, you're banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

jchildr said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person


Someone had to put a stop to that :lol

You're banned because you have 177 posts.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because you flatter me by banning me out of turn.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being flattered


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not using a period at the end of your sentence!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being a punctuation Nazi!


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned for not questioning why a flute without holes is not a flute, but a donut without a hole is a danish!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because: WAHHH?!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I was going to ban you but that other dude beat me to it.

Okay here I go:

I ban you for banning me!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood but would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck did chuck wood then how much chuck could that would chuck chuck if that wood chuck did chuck that wood?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being in the wrong thread, sir.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I ban you all from this game for banning people.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for talking to yrself.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for being informative!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for possibly being drunk :lol


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for possibly assuming wrong!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making possibly not a word anymore!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for using it anyway!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I don't need a reason!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for post changing!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for talking nonsense!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for typing nonsense!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can't keep up!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because you can't keep up!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I can't take it anymore!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because you can't take it anymore!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning people in other threads!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a sig that quits!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for shedding a negative light on quitting


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because the power is going straight to my head!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Everyone is banned because I had to go back three ****ing pages since I last read this thread.


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Banned for reading the thoughts in my head...expletive included!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, 'cause who are you!! The Thought Police!?!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for blowing my cover


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I am the queen of banning and I deem it so!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being power mad


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for banning the Queen!

(btw i'm TOOOTALLY the King of banning so i'm allowed to do that :b )


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because all of the people who are awake at this hour need something fresh to read


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because you have an existentialist map & I don't.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for living not too far from me (unless there is a London in the US somewhere, in which case you are banned for confusing me)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned!! Walk the plank because you are BANNED!! 
It is against the rules to have a stop sign in your avatar.
Banned, my friend, banned!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I just woke up!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for playing this game first thing in the morning!!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Bletch, lost it somehow.

Banned on gut instinct.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because it's just your time.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because it's game over for you.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for keyboard theft.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because I can't delete my post!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because you can't delete your post!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I hate being woken up by people talking loudly right outside my door and somebody must pay!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being too cool for school


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for changing AV!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned for changing your avatar all the time.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Lol, we posted at the same time, MWK.

You're banned because you were quicker than me.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for not liking Unico!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned for making wild accusations!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for making mundane accusations!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for being absurd!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for lack of appreciation!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Look, I'm really tired of banning and therefore, you are banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the force is with me!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for using the force!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for banning in response to every other post on this page.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having white fang in the AV.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for living in this thread. :b


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So do you! LOL

Banned for posting too much.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Noo! NOOO!!! Do not!!

Banned for exposing my secrets... ops


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for blushing.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for bare minimum banning


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANNEDBAY ECAUSEBAY IBAY LREADYAY ANNEDBAY OUYAY!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned regardless.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned notwithstanding. What now, sir?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too formal for this thread


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not fitting dress code for this thread. You MUST be wearing a suit jacket, sir!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for melting my walls


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for having walls like butter!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can't believe it's not butter! No no that was terrible.. I ban myself.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for wearing clothes


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because sometimes everyone needs a little banning.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because it's the best part of wakin' up; it's banning you in a cup!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for a potentially-funny parody gone wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED because that cute puppy in your avatar really wants to bite my head off!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being scared of a puppy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED because the flying Unico really wants to poke my eye out!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for fearing mythical creatures


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED because the guy in your avatar is plotting to kick my ***!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because the guy in my avatar invented *** kicking


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for mistaking my avatar for a mythical creature.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a dog as an AV.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for misidentifying my avatar.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for having an unidentifiable avatar


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for not recognizing a wolf


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for being funny!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for thinking I'm funny


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having an angry unicorn as an AV.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being intolerant towards angry unicorns.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for watching Nickelodeon


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because Kel looooooveeeesss orange soda.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making Nickelodeon references without mentioning Ren and Stimpy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for wanting the impossible.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for rolling over yr neighbors dog.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Double banned!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Triple banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for getting married!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ten, twenty, and a hundred thousand times banned!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for banning too many times!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being born in 1983


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for subtracting correctly.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for trying to hide from yr problems!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Banned for posting while 'offline'


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned! Why? I would tell you, but that information is Classified.

BAHAHAHA!! :rofl


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for laughing at yourself


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for over 2000 posts in less than a year!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being cool.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being funny!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Banned for being too hot to the touch. :b

Oh, I only meant that "hot hot shower" you took before, lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for no longer being Artie


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Banned for not knowing that I really was banned when I was just Artie.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being banned!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned! because i felt like it. :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for having fulfilled your biological purpose in life!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because you can't seem to stop being so funny! :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for playing favorites! Hmph! :bah


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because in the end, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too polite in a banning thread


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for trying to turn this into a harsh game!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not having the killer banning instinct


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I banned you, what is it, 3 times already?!? BANNED!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

now THAT was fun. got it all on videotape on my new video camera. :yes 


now we have a LONG day ahead of us now of visiting. (yay) :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not banning yrself as the rules of the game dictate!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being a dictator!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because it'll make me feel better.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not wearing a regulation santa hat.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because Christmas is over and Monk shot Santa.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Ban for being completely unaware that when mserychic posted, it was still Christmas in her time zone.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for taking up for a banned user


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not coming to my aid!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because I'm not finished with [email protected]!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a tornado as a face!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking I would come to your aid. It's every man for himself in this thread!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because xmas is over.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because I'm taking you down!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Banned for scratching out such a cute face in his avatar.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for shroomin'.

(or so i assume those are mushrooms in your avatar. i'm 85% sure they are...)


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for smoking in a thread!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for not smoking in such a stressful thread!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for advocating something that kills every 6.5 seconds!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for using a decimal!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for having the name Charles!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having 170 posts!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned to the second power!! (oh yes, i can do that!)

*MWK:* Banned for having the same first name as me!
*Jenikyula:* Banned for discriminating against the Charles's of the world!

BOOM! Let your necrophily feed upon THAT carcass!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having the same name as me. There can only be one Charles, duel time!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because my arm hurts


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Banned just because


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being so hopped up on drugs!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for spitting on llama


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for funny AV.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

Banned b/c it feels good!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for feeling good. That's not allowed here.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

banned for being a party pooper


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using the word "pooper"


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for having a unisexual name.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for fraternizing with the keebler elves.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for having adventures


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for peeling a banana before eating it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for eating banana peels


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Bucky Katt said so


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Aww shucks, I can't ban someone who digs Bucky.
Do with me what you will, next poster for I have been naughty and did not follow the rules


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for a reason not at all related to your not following the rules to this thread which I will not disclose to the public at this time.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for pretending to be an official who is authorized to not disclose things to the public at this time.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not realizing he is an official who is authorized to not disclose things to the public at this time or any other time


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because this conversation is too much to handle!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for not being trained in the art of perfunctory pseudo-official speech


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a blank signature


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Banned for not having a person above you to ban!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for banning you... lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning me for banning someone for banning me


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Banned for making me read your banning twice to check it's accuracy. Well played sir!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for fact checking.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for no longer having 5 *thud* signs in your signature


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having perfect pitch


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for not being tone deaf.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for having the word boring in your signature 5 times


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for Sloan


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because idk what sloan means.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for not knowing that Sloan is a guy who needed a ban for himself.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for talking about Sloan behind his back... oops...


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because I have no idea who sloan is!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for perpetuating this Sloan business!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for making wild accusations!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for questioning my word!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for not getting me a Red Rider bb gun for christmas!


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for using a Christmas movie reference after Christmas!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for reminding me that it's still the winter season and when i leave the house today i'll be freezing my *** off.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not adequately insulating your ***


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being in the middle


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned without a reason, because I don't need one!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because yes you do need a reason to ban. I insist!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for singing!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not being on SAS in your av!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for smoking!
This is a smoke-free forum you know.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Banned for being only 17 and way too attractive at the same time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me smile =)


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned because thats my job!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for banning a smiling attractive 17-yr old female


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not hiding your online status!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being in school


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's my off class! =p


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having cool "off classes" that I never got to have when I was in school. 
We never even got a study hall for crying out loud. Ok. I admit it. I'm bitter.
I need a cookie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for needing a cookie. =p
Sorry, I didn't know what else to ban for!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not banning me for something other than needing a cookie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I need to leave in 7 minutes and you're still banning me, you excessive banner!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for procrastinating!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking she should hurry up and go to *school*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being a bad influence


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because, hey, I banned her for not being in school originally


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being the original chastising forum goer!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for *not* being the original chastising forum goer


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for emphasizing certain words by putting them in bold. We believe in equality around here, bud! :wife


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for discouraging banning creativity


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because it's 1-2-3 easy!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned because this the thread where we ban the person above you.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being from the same country as Bjork!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned for posting that photo of you that was "too much" on member photo gallery.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not posting a photo!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Banned for not posting a photo!


She is banned from my kingdom for being so hard on herself!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I don't have a kingdom and I'm bitter


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being bitter.. and slightly salty.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Banned for having a better comeback than me!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for PM-ing yrself.. rawr :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for causing me to visualize Busta Rhymes every time you say "rawr"


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

jchildr said:


> Banned for causing me to visualize Busta Rhymes every time you say "rawr"


Banned for going, rawr like a dungeon dragon.


mserychic said:


> Banned for PM-ing yrself.. rawr :b


Hey someone had to do it;-))) brat;-)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being good in French


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being the little African American kid from Peanuts while being named Franklin


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because I'm not on your map!


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Banned for not having exactly 17 characters in post


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an anime avatar


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Banned because I cant believe this thread is still going.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned for being a non-believer.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for discriminating against someone for their beliefs!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because non-believers have no beliefs


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Banned for having no concept of non-believers;-) and actually knowing a dragons.....song;-)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned for cat porn.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being free.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being pricey


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for issuing medication reports


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being located in an anagram of Donlon


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned because I have no idea what Donlon is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because Donlon is just London spelled wrong =p


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned for showing her tongue to the Emperor.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for not realizing that none of this really exists as we are all stuck in the Matrix.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for telling the truth


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for fanning the flames of a conspiracy!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being an agent! Zomg run!


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Banned for not fighting the Agent


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having 500 clones


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for taking the blue pill.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned for pushing illegal drugs.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for taking a FEW too many dives down the rabbit hole, if ya know what ah mean!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for having fun with Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for having fun


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being offline when I want to do some hardcore in-your-face banning!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for yr in yr face attitude!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned, just banned!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for getting banana phone into my head!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to play Warcraft!


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned for speaking about Warcraft.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned! I win (oh wait, wrong game).


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because no one wins at this game


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for pit licking


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not combining the words "pit" and "licking" together, thereby creating the silliest verb know to man. Pitlicking!

:haha


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for pitlicking


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for continuing talk of pitlicking


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me think of a Family Guy episode hahaha.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, you AND Family Guy!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for having black hair


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED! Because that wolf is so so scary!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it is a well established fact that wolves are hott! :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not yet posting her hot experiences with werewolves! Woo..ooo... oo? ooo :|


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a lycanthrope fetish


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me look up lycanthrope!


----------



## Bot (Jan 12, 2008)

banned because for the love of god i love your avatar and if you were no longer here after a period of maybe 2 years when people had forgotten it i would use it

its.just.that.good


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for using periods for emphasis.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being a minor


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned for using that avatar too often.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for making me change my avatar


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for calling me a minor. ha!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for laughing at yourself.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned because the voices in my head say so.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for being crazy.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for something, something.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for being pitiful at this game.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Ban - don't mind if I do!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Banned for smelling like lollipops and stealing Curly's gold.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for playing rough


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for playing soft


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for having such a cute avatar!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having such a cute avatar!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for using old material.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a free thinker


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being..... an enslaved actor!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

BANNED! I'll let you decide what for.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for banning someone on a Sunday.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for not realizing that I am god, and therefore allowed to ban people on Sunday.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for reminding me of Joan Osborne


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a funny AV.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for not rocking the house with that idle guitar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being Franklin


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Banned for having a low post count per day rate


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not responding to my friend request on SAF.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Banned for not responding to my friend request on SAF.


Added  Banned for not being patient and letting me check my SAF account!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning your new SAF Friend


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because I have nothing better to do!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having nothing better to do!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for having nothing better to do than ban people who have nothing better to do than ban people!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm cold! And you didn't help. So yeah, banned!!!! =p


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

roswell said:


> Banned for having nothing better to do than ban people who have nothing better to do than ban people!


Banned for banning at the same time as me.

Great minds think alike?


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Great minds think alike?


Banned for flattering my mind, ee hee hee! 8)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a flattered mind even though that may have been my fault.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for getting to sleep more than I do!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for making me imdb Night at the Roxbury!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for using imdb as a verb


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for a rolling stop.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

banned for shortening solar to sol.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for not knowing the name of the star your planet orbits.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for being boring.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for liking a song I do.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned because of your dedicated member status


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for being online right now.


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

banned for joining SAS on Tue Jan. 1


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a loud, annoying insect


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Banned for having an existentialist map. I want one!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being greedy and needy when it comes to existentialist maps.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for not specifying a ban.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for specifying a ban specification is needed


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for not realising that a ban specification is mandatory and strictly enforced.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for pointing out my unfamiliarity with the banning rule book


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for calling the banning rule manual a 'book' and for not pointing out that I said reinforced instead of enforced!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for not realising that the banning rule manual is available in an unofficial book format (the charge of expecting me to correct your previous banning qualifiation is overlooked however)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being from a country that I adore


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for showing affection to a country.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for banning every five seconds for previous bans on banned self.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Banned for having too cool of an avatar!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for having a true signature!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for having a Y chromosome


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being online


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for a slack-jawed avatar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for a cute avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for singing through an avatar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for reminding me of the old days when mortal kombat was awesometastic.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not chewing pens!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being pen-ist lol =p


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for reminding me that I don't have MK3 anymore.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for no longer possessing MK3.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing I posses MK Deception.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because im bored and felt like doing something.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a Leafs fan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the same name as me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for assuming my name is Joseph


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because everybody calls me Joe, so technically my name is Joe.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because Jax could kick both their asses!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban myself for making everybody think I'm some sort of MK freak ops


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not really being an MK freak


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because stone cold said so.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because ****, I am hungry this morning.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for use of profanity.

Mc Borg: Banned for banning yourself and not seattlegrunge.

seattlegrunge is banned for advocating violence.


Edit: Whoops, missed the page change.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for missing a page change


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being near Sidney Crosby.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because...because...oh I give up I got nothin =p


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for giving up


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for kicking someone when they're down.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not realizing that banning is sometimes a ruthless sport


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for not putting a period at the end of your phrase.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for calling a ban a phrase.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for spelling his name "Toscy" rather than "Tosky." Boo on "-cy" endings!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being from the same city as the fictional Drew Carey


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for mentioning Drew Carey. WE WANT BOB BACK!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being from the city of the team that knocked the Browns out of the playoffs (even though I'm a hypocrite for preferring the Bengals... but you wouldn't ban me for that, would you?).


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for making me read two lines of text in a single post


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because Lost is starting soon!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having a keyboard and still being able to type.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for hogging all the corndogs!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for getting a raise


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Band four righting inn prop er inglish.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for having mesmerising dancing figures in sig.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can disable my sig :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for disabling your signature


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a signature.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

That error will force me to have to write you up a BAN!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I covered up my mistake.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for hiding evidence!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for preferring to be dead than cool


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned for not thinking that being dead can be cool


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I going to sleep and love banning people before I sleep.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a body that requires sleep.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for having a great quote as a signature!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for reading signatures


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for not reading signatures!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for lying about your keyboard.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having 376 posts!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for your current inaccuracy.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for noticing an inaccuracy!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for playing guitar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hatin' on musicians


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm a guitarist myself.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's all about keyboards!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I play keyboard also!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not rockin' the keytar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm a banner! 

I'm running out of things to ban for!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because there is always a reason to ban! Ban ban ban!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for laughing!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me laugh, then banning me for it.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because I am not amused!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because you're not amused!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for making me think of phones.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being easily influenced


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being uneasily influenced


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for banning uneasily influenced people!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for being sloppy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not providing last name and social security number in name.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for looking like you have the same new haircut as me!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having the best haircut of all time.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being from Cleveland


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having fewer than 2896 posts.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having more than 280 posts


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because your avatar confuses (and scares) me a bit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm scared too! Looks like a freshly run-over beaver. O__O


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having the best star sign.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being much smarter than myself, but still giving recognition to star signs.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for providing even more recognition of star signs while banning.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for banning every banner that bans him. Oh, we will unite and defeat you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for wanting to defeat ardrum!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for breaking my banning streak.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because banning streaks don't last long on this topic, yo.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

This is turning into one of those eternal threads, lol.

IllusionOfHappiness, you're banned for not having an underscore in your name.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for having an actual name as your username


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for posting too much!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning yrself!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning yrself, it's the next big fad.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for following fads!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because fads are fun...yo.

=D


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because mserychic is right!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for saying mserychic is right!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying mserychic is wrong, oh and she will ban you for that!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I want to be banned again (I can't get enough banning today).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for prefering to be banned, rather than banning!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for not getting a flawless victory already


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I got one now FINISH HIM! BANNED, FLAWLESS VICTORY!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because you accidentally entered the impossibly difficult button sequence incorrectly and missed your chance to do a FATALITY!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I know the code for easy fatalities and I only have to press B.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for cheating (even though I do it too)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because there's nothing on tv, I'm bored out of my mind and my only consolation is banning the person above me.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being the person above me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for floating opposites


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have an e8400 but no board so I'm agitated and pissy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because ATI > nVidia


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because "Today the Radeon 3870 seems like a nice, albeit *slower*, alternative to the 8800 GT"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being geeky


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Banned for living in Ohio.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for bleeding blue


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for bleeding orange!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being younger than me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being older than me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being older than me!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking I'm so awesome


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me sneeze!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a purple SN.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being the last person to post before me (and are therefore the person above me)


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for using a single quote


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned because I want a ban key!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I agree with you!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I disagree with the person who disagrees with you!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for employing double negatives banned by the World Banning Order, AKA WoBO


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for using acronyms!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned because I can't tell if your name is blue or purple


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being too cute.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being a liar.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Banned for banning to many people.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because you're just jealous lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Borg.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned! Do not pass go! Do not collect $200!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for collecting $200!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being greedy!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because warriors suck!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for leaving your guitar on the stand, you should be shredding man!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Woah! Banned for some extreme shreddage going on there!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for woahing.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Woooooaaaaahhhh! Not cooooool, maaaaaan!! Banned for being woah-ist.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for extending words!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being content with using unexpanded words and not experiencing the glorious euphoria that comes with extending your words!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the FCC.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned by the MBJGBA.

(the Mc Borg Just Got BANNED! Association)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because my initials are in there (JGB) now that's weird!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because Munn didn't remove her top when Kevin asked her to so I'm gonna take my anger out on you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for AOTS references!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for being above me!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for giving a reason for banning someone, this thread only specifies to ban the person above you


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being so particular


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making a head band out of band-aids!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

workinprogress87 and Mc Borg both banned for not realising that I banned somone for specifying why they banned someone which in itself is a reason for banning someone


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because it's hammer time!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned 'cause can't touch this!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a large collection of Hammer pants!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for getting free stuff in your cereal!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for kunf fu fightin


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because _everybody_ was Kung Fu Fightin'!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because it was fast as lightning!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for making me laugh :mum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I did notice what you did in the earlier ban, but didn't ban you because workinprogress87 already did!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for noticing things!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for probably being bad at the game I Spy because she discourages noticing things!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's starts with a "B"....oh you don't see it.....look down....
























BANNED!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for playing a game within a game!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because life is a game and so technically you are also playing a game within a game!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying life is a game within a game within a game


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being faster than me!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to beat me to a ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for borging!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not watching Star Trek!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned because Sci-Fi shows hurt my mind!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for loving scooter


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for giving in to the dark side


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for banning with good reason


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because it's been over 18 hours since someone posted in this thread! I'm worried!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for worrying.. the banning will never end!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for banning a worrywart!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using the word worrywart!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having warts.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for [insert witty phrase here]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because my laptop might be dead, and banning is the only way I can let out my frustration.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a sympathy ban for you.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being sympathetic


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for yielding at a stop sign!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for too much movement in yr sig!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having no sig and therefore lack of sig movement!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont think i can ban you


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for breaking the rules


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not understanding that rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an antiseptic used for small cuts and scrapes!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being finger lickin good!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for suggesting that food can be had without utensils!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for hating sporks!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Unbanned!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being the person above me


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for exploding and leaving a mess!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for making a funny comment!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not answering yr damn banana phone already! ring ring ring


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not knowing that he ate it thinking it was just a plain banana and now has no possible way to answer it!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for not realsing banana phones are actually real bananas in disguise


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not realising roswell said the same thing you did!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for spelling realizing with an s.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Band 4 korekteen speleen


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for posting at the same time as me!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for posting when I posted, forcing me to change my post.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for changing your post


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not placing a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for encouraging good punctuation


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for sticking it to the man with your punctuation nay-saying!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for assuming that Ardrum is "the man."


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for suggesting Ardrum might not be the man.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because we don't allow ties in this thread. Casual wear only!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Banned for making me say 'Pew!, Pew!, Pew!' everytime I see that picture.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being easily influenced


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm soggy and someone must pay for it!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Banned! BOYAAHH! In yo FACE!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for saying yo and not including mama.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, cuz yo mamma so dumb, she meant to ban the person above her, but she banned herself! Yoooooooooooo!!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Banned for forcing me to put up with your nonsense


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because one man's nonsense is another man's treasure!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because that's nonsense!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for having a lovely siamese in your avatar!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for having big hair.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a hair ban!


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

banned for losing thumb war


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being avatarless


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for discriminating against the avatarless!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being tolerant of the avatarless


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have no idea what that is in yr avatar but it scares me :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a semi-scary avatar yourself


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Gir is sweet and lovable.. not scary!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned because Gir is a stupid name for a monkey!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for dissing on Invader Zim Characters!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for some absurd reason


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not naming said reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Adam and Morgan would pwn Olivia and Kevin!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for pwn'ing Olivia.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for using "pwn" and contributing to the illiteracy of our youth.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Banned for using "pwn" and contributing to the illiteracy of our youth.


PWN

PWNAGE

PURE PWNAGE

:lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bAnN3d f0r....damn i don't know enough internet gibberish.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

B4nn3d 4 n07 kn0wing teh 1337 sp33ch!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> bAnN3d f0r....damn i don't know enough internet gibberish.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not banning! Read the rules!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for reminding me that Invader Zim is no longer!
Stupid Nickelodeon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned because I have no ****ing clue what anyone is talking about


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being clueless on a Sunday


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being hairy like animal


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for taking happy pills!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being content without the use of happiness supplements!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me think you're from Roswell, New Mexico..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having to many gif.'s


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Django told me to do it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Django wouldn't say such a thing!!!
BANNED!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned
banned
banned
banned
banned
banned
banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

> Banned!


The quote has spoken!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by rainbow power!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned in D.C.!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bannedanarama


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for never really exploding


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ban ban ban ban ban ban ban bandana phoneeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being drunk in the morning


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

.ffuts emos rof dennaB


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for writing backwards!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for disliking snow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I don't dislike snow. I dislike ice, which is what the city is covered in today.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for disliking ice


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for liking ice.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I seriously have nothing better to do than write this unnecessarily long ban.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying there is better stuff than banning!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because thumb wars rock!


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Banned because i can. Muhahahahaaaa.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for self-sufficient singular clarification.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't understand your sig. Banned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm watching the state of the union address and someone must be banned for this drivel!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Banned for liking green cupcakes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for letting all the water fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not sharing your happy pills!
how rude.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because pills have no emotion!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because they do in my own little imaginary world


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned because I'd love to have an imaginary world. I'd also like an imaginary friend


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because this is not Fosters Home for Imaginary Friends, no imaginary friends, bloo says no!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for spoiling all the fun!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for looking huge. looks like your hitting the ceiling.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Django can't tango with a mango tangled in his triangle!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for your crazy (FALSE) tongue twisters.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dear Mr. Master.*

_We regret to inform you that you have been banned._


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for spontaneous human combustion!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for assaulting my senses with so many colors.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because colors are fun


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for not spelling colours the uk way.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Band 4 using excesive leters n speling words.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for making sense, it is stupid.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for some funny reason


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not actually having a meaningless quote. Flase advertising!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for creating typos.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for chronicling the life cycle of a belief


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for being the original brown!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*BANNED BECAUSE BIG FONTS ARE FUN.*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because you are making the small fonts self-conscious about their image!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for pushing the limits of what can have SA


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because you just gave my avatar SA by banning me. If he decides to shoot you, I'm not to blame....


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for taking the bait lol I have you now


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a metaphorical fisherman!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being a rockstar!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for really being aquaman in disguise!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

_Dear diary.

Today i banned MC Borg, it was soooo funny.I also got a pretty kitten.It was sooooooooooo pretty._


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban myself after witnessing myself banning myself, while thinking about banning myself, in the future!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not revealing who wins the thumb war.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because ardrum backwards spells murdra, meaning there's a pretty good chance that you're an illiterate serial killer. (that wasn't actually ketchup was it! was it!!?)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for that incredible discovery!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I agree!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for not having a keyboard


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't know the name of the chord Django is playing!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because the thumbwar is taking place on what looks like a super mario map.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because almost every NES game looks like it's taking place in a mario map!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because although I know what a NES is I don't know what it stands for. Nintendo something system?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not knowing "Nintendo Entertainment System"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for putting quotation marks around NES.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

"banned" for his "objection" to "quotation" marks...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban the person duct taped to the roof, right above me!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for duct taping him there.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being lost in

[s:20yny1vw][/s:20yny1vw] 1. A state of abstracted musing; daydreaming.
[s:20yny1vw][/s:20yny1vw] 2. A daydream: "I felt caught up in a reverie of years long past" (William Styron).

_[Middle English, revelry, from Old French, from rever, to dream.]_


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned as the rules clearly state no dictionaries!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for sharing a name with a singing chipmunk


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

_I have an existentialist map.
It says "You are banned" all over it. _


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for banning a hideous furry creature.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

/...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned. You didn't think you would get away with that post did you?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for banning a member of the guild.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the book is not on the table!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for mentioning books here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for I don't know because I can not read what I am typing and I do not know what the squiggly "Ban the Person Above You!" lines mean.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for confusing me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for putting what I was gonna put!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*BANNED*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being busy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being away all the time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for standing on my head!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for letting those guys play thumb war for this long.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no control over the thumb war!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

baaaallalalahalahalhNANANALAaaallalauuhnnuuuhhaaaaaaaanned.

wow 100 pages


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

E-I-E-I-BANNED!!!!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

ancient master said:


> E-I-E-I-BANNED!!!!


Likewise!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!BannedBanned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for too many banned's


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED for BATMAN CAN!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not knowing where you're located!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being from New Social-Land.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for reminding me that every time I say I'm from NS people go, "Where? Oh you mean NEW SCOTLAND oh okay"

=(


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm going through banning withdrawals! Feel so much better now :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for caving to your withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I didn't get a chance to ban you before for stretching the page!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not going to ban you.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being a good Samaritan!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for getting owned in the Hillsbrad foothills :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for speaking of Warcraft.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for getting warcraft reference


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being online


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for leaving behind a warm, sticky goo


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me picture that in my mind :eek


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned because I haven't banned you yet!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I've probably banned you quite a few times already, so I might as well stick to what I know.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you're my banning bag


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

u banned yo


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

anata no wa Banned desu.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I hate everything right now and everything must pay!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

tu estas banned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned cuz we speak 'merican in this here thread!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what a writer is on this forum or what they do!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for not knowing what the writer does.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I don't even deserve the title!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'll be more than happy to take the title from you...BANNED!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned because I still see the green and blue stars by her and the red lines by you!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't know what to ban you for 
*slime comes down*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sliming yourself!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for taking the slime that dripped of off him.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me think of slim jims!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

mmm jerky! Oh yea.. banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mmm banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because banning does not taste good, it tastes like raw onions!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for being a Virgo!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bnd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not spelling out the whole word.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for being a spelling nazi!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for insulting proper grammar, yo.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

haha lol ur banned lol

lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lol'ing too much


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my computer won't let me on msn.
Also banned because lol'ing is fun and should not be shunned.
Oh! Double ban. Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because double bans are not allowed.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Chain-banned!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for blowing poisonous dust in my face


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because you have a meaningless quote!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hey! banned banned banned!!! YOU TWO!! BAAAAANNED!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Nothing can stop the ban, banned!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hey, get on the BANNEDwagon, or else you'll be aBANNEDoned, and you wont be guitarist in our BANNED


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that was much too creative for a banned thread


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Banned because you tainted <3


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for illegal name changes!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Campbells, mmm... mmm... banned!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I didn't understand that.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a pretty woman :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned! Banned! Banned!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned for saying "Banned" too many times.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not reaching the daily banning quota!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bannzzzzz...zzzz...zzz..zzz....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me sleepy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for posting at the same time as me and making me change my ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for changing your ban to fit in with the rest of the ban crowd. Sheep! Baahhh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for non-conformist agitation


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you put the "ed" in Banned!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for all your senseless banned-ter!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Band bee cuz eye sed sew!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I did that poor spelling bit last week already


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a garbage avatar.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

banned for banning my favorite avatar on earth.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it's just the right thing to do.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for just showering


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not showering


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for hiding cameras in my apartment


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for living in an apartment


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I too live in an apartment therefore I have no choice but to ban you


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what is your avatar? a hair ball with a crown? BANNED!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making me lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for lol-ing and not roftlol-ing!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for smelling like smoke.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being lost


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being the first to post in page 106.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being the second to post in page 106


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the 3rd to post in 106!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for mentioning page 106. no one talks about page 106.

the next person who mentions it, i'll ban thee.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ye hath wrought upon yourself the wrath of my BAN!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i dub thee "BANNED!!'


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making imagine a reggae dub song entitiled "Banned".


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for liking pina coladas and getting caught in the rain.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for liking a cartoon that only lasted for two seasons.


it was cool though


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for aiding pinky and the brain in their world domination!

and dissing invader zim, since you've halted my post!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

hi. i'm a doctor and im sorry to inform you that you've been diagnosed by rare condition called "BANNED!!!!"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for impersonating a doctor


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for impersonating a sexy nurse


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because your concept of a "sexy nurse" varies greatly from mine.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

?????? BANNED!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for having such sloppy writing that I can't even read your English!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the leader of the killer clowns from outer space!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for the fro.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not sharing your can of batman. That's not cool. Not cool at all. BANNED.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because your avatar just blew some magical pixie dust in my eye


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for reminding me that I need a coffee.
And that pixie stix (sticks?) were awesome to eat back in the day.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lalala'ing.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I had to wake up today!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned just for the hell of it


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*BANNED*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not sleeping a 2 whole days!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned!...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

rock banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know if the cupcake space avengers are PEWing because they are shooting lasers or the smell something awful. BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh is that a scrape I see on your arm? Here, have this BANNED-aid!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because we call them plasters here!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because plaster here is what we put on walls!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because plaster is also what we put on walls!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for contributing to the don't let Mc Borg be assimilated foundation!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned cuz i have no idea whats going on.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for living in shades of gray


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

BANNED! Because I'm a banned stand and I can't stand not to ban!

(try saying that five times fast :b )


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can't even say that once!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I've never seen a cupcake float before!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not looking hard enough! Cupcakes are always floating away to join the space avengers!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

haiku

_morning dew
on the apple tree
your *** is banned_


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for having no avi


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I got a huge tax refund and I feel like I now have the power to ban!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being white lolzzz j/k sorryzzzzzzzz I'm not racist lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not being racist.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for too many zeees!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for a false accusation.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

You posted too quick, it wasn't meant for you! I'm afraid I'm still going to have to ban you though.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

_roses are red
violets are blue
sugar is sweet
ur banned_


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for not rhyming.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because she keeps changing her avatar.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because he never changes his avatar.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for...uuuh..erm..banned for..eh...hmmmm...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not realizing I have a Ban-Activated Confusion Ray. Any attempt to to ban me will be futile!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned because your device does not work on females.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED because I want to use my banning powers again.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for being drunk with power!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I've 3 essays to do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being on SAS when you have 3 essays to do!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned!! Nothing to see here, move along!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning someone.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because batman can!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because we all can!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for speaking for all!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for yelling!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

banned for being ourselves


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

!dennaB


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bnnaed rfo rwitngi bkcardwas!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

b
ba
ban
bann
banne
banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

B
A
N
N
E
D
!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the Cupcake Space Avengers deem you the enemy!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned becuase when i look at those cupcake's i get hungry.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

le ban is in effect yo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the first person to fuse french and american slang together!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Puedo ir al BAN-yo!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

du bist banned because je suis ein berliner auf wiedersehn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because babel fish translated that to: you are banned because ever suis Berlin on again-long :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because Mario cheated


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you know you've broken through the blocks on level 2 and ran over to the warp pipes, which is also cheating!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because my NES was the really old-school version that came with Duck Hunt and Gyromite. I never owned Super Mario


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for never being able to shoot the dog on duck hunt!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I BAN MYSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for over-use of exclaimation points.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being pretty!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for (insert reason here)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not inserting a reason. Reason must be inserted! Check the rule books.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because wow I forgot I opened this tab 5 minutes ago.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for bezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for sticking your finger in a toaster!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because sticking your fingers in toasters is the new fad. All the cool kids are doing it. There's more room on the BANNED wagon.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being corny!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for being mean!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having more posts than me!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for having a unique avatar. :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using purple.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for not using purple!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me drudge up long forgetten Fabio memories


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having green cupcakes.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for *not* having green cupcakes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for joining sas before me!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for being a Taurus!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning another tauren.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned to say sorry.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having a dark blue signature.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for making me think of a bear.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I was going to say that!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for having Kevin Spacey as your avatar, what the..!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for possession of illegal weapons.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because 2 dimensional weapons are legal!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that gun is loaded with cheetos!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not telling me that beforehand so I could have said FIRE AWAYY. Cheetos are yum. =)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being awesome!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for flattery!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being awesome too, PMFF!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for also being awesome!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banner for having banneria!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being awesome too. 

Mario rocks!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for burning my computer screen.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being teh person who votes thumbs down on every definition at urban dictionary!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having bannitis!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for writing "teh"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my typos are legendary


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being a confirmed stalker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a confirmed confirmer!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ban myself for having to change my ban!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for still being a confirmed stalker


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for stalking me first


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being stalked first.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I know you are but what am I lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm the Queen of the castle and you're the dirty rascals!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we are anarchists, we'll overthrow the Queen!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because who smelt it dealt it


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

banned because 86 is better than 87


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned eh? what's that aboot?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

84NN3d!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using numbers.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I want to know where batman can comes from, I think I've heard it before?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because the head on that guy looks like a chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because banman can


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

batman can said:


> Banned because the head on that guy looks like a chocolate chip cookie.


Banned for insulting my beautiful art, sir!! :wife



ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> banned because banman can


Banned for making my life complicated! :wife


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because he is alliance!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for killing the cat.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned because when I was a kid and falling over 2 or three times a week, the stuff that you've named yourself after was PAINFUL!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

gooodbyee ruby tuesday, i have put a ban on you...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because that was funny.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because critics are awesome!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because a book is NOT on the table.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because the book is on the table damnit!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned, because I SAID SO


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for saying "boo-urns"!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for roasting coconuts on an open fire!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for making a funny statement.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for making a regular statement.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for making an over statement.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having SA!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for having SA!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

A ban is on the table.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I see yr ban and raise you a ban!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for excessive banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's the first thread I saw!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the princess is in another castle!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BANNED!! Because the Cupcake Avengers work for me now! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

HA! I'm not gonna lie. You're a genius, Mc Borg. Very few will show that much dedication to a good ban!

Banned for making my current ban look quite pathetic in comparison! :wife


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

A ban is a ban! Banned!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Borg - LMAO! That is AWESOME!


Banned for being the same age as me, Wingclipped!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being the same age as Wingclipped


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for joining on Mon Nov 29, 2004 at 10:38 pm.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Banned because PETA does not agree with wing clipping.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because idc.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using an abbreviation.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for wearing a tie.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because batman can.. can what? Be banned!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I laughed!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for being anti-laughter


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED! HA HA, GOTCHA!

MUAHHAHHHAAA


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because like 10 people posted before me :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Also banned for laughing.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I always wanted a dog like that!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for longing


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for posting too fast.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Unbanned!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a gender.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for obnoxious drumming!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having post 1767.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned because I just had fun rearranging the three words in your username.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because if you rearrange the letters in yr name yr costy.. too costy for this game!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for making up words!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for fgibutaut secsulsem borbiffdart.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bannedennab


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for exploding and wrecking my good shoes.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for tracking ImAboutToEXPLODE all over my new carpet.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not realizing that intestine-smeared rugs are all the rage these days.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because...well i don't know really...some absurd or humorous reason


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not exploding yet.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are the latest poster. Goodbye! Banned.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because every rose has its thorn, just like every night has its dawn, just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having a nice baby powder scent


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned 'cause baby powder makes me sneeze.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for slapping people with baby powder!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol It even has the nintedo lettering!

Banned because it looks like mario just smashed a block of butter!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

1, 2, 3, 4, I declare a BAN war!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that sig is retired!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you're a mind reader. I was just thinking of changing it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This kitty might be cute, but it just *BANNED* you when you let your guard down.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for posting a such a cute kitty picture!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for stating the obvious!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned, you are.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for getting kinky with ketchup


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for commanding an army of cupcake space avengers!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me laugh!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because batman CAN'T


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for gross negligence of a couch! *insert Tom Cruise jumping-on-couch emoticon here*


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for making me lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not tol'ing instead (thinking of laughing)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for thinking that I can actually physically laugh over the internet


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for your sig! That was hilarity.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for using the illusion of a warm gun.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for for ban banning for for ban ban bannedban ban banbannedbanbanabanababanabba.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned being the rubber band man!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned so i can waste some more seconds of my pointless existance


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lemmetellyasomething.....You're Banned!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned by the bandit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bant by Bob Barker!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that secret must be known!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hey luuucy! You're bannned!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yizzle Bandizzle ImaboutoEXPLODizzle!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Jar-Jar makea yousa go ban-ban


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for referencing Star Wars.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being an SAS member.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ban a llama and a llama and another little llama etc etc duck


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for eating one too many curries, ImAboutToEXPLODE...!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being a fellow Aries.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being a dedicated member.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having an evolving avatar!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being a cupcakehead!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being armed with coconuts


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not exploding already!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wishing explosion on another!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for nearly being assimilated.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not letting us know what kind of shoe it was!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having Dumb Donald from The Cosby Kids ban me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a guitar pick with eyes for an avatar


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for having half of 666 posts!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't tell what's in your avatars hand! Is it a knife, is it a pen, is it a cigar?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because it's a knife!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:afr Banned! :afr


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm about to log out and want the last laugh.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I got the last laugh... Ha!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for stealing the last laugh from Toscy.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because my back hurts.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having awesome hair!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for going with the flow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having a quote about herpes! Ewwww.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's the best quote ever and you're just jealous =p


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I wanted the bad herpes.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I only thought bad herpes existed?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for making a good point.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for agreeing!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bannedy baaaaanned, you're bannedy banned!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for disagreeing with me


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for heehee'ing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You have the three primary colors in your av.
Am I right about that btw? Blue, red, and green? Thankyou elementary school useless facts for your contribution to my BAN.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because whenever I want to ban I end up banning you. Banned for always getting banned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning the same person.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Lovingly banned for breaking my banning the same person streak.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol banned because ketchup is for fries and hamburgers only, not faces!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not knowing I was about to dive in a pool of french fries.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because ketchup is also for chikin nugits!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Drats! Banned for posting too late!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not completing my ketchup beard (hint hint).

Argh... I mean, banned for not letting me ban the above person...even though I still did.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because woah man! Ketchup is a whole different medium! I'm not even sure i'm CAPABLE of making a ketchup beard! =[] )


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for failed photoshop.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not realizing that beards look like that in Roswell's parallel photoshopped universal reality.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because I cannot pronounce your location.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being D-Roc from the ying yang twins!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing who the ying yang twins are!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned up the ying yang


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being morbid and sad!!! BANNED I SAY!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because only sheep go with the flow!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because that is an incorrect statement!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for going coocoo for coconuts!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha! 

BANwithdaBAN daBAN deBAN boogie oogie oogie said the boogie said up jump the BAN!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for apparently having a tourettes outburst


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for making me laugh!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, you do


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for contributing to the delinquency of a rodent


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for encouraging rodent-comformity


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stealing my cheese


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that cheese was spoiled!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned 'cause what the heck do you want with spoiled cheese??


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I was making a hat out of it!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

A stinky cheesehead, ehh?? BANNED!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for CGB (Computer Generated Beard)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Banned for making me wish I was young again by having S.M.B. as a sig.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I couldn't sleep in!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not being able to throw a frisbee properly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for stalking my posts!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for living in Canada!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for hiding your online status!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because you can hide your online status? I never knew that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not knowing that


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not knowing that!


Yes, I noticed a long time ago that someone here would be posting and it would say "offline" all the time. So I investigated and found out how to do it. You just go to your profile and adjust it there. I'm *hiding* shhhhh.....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Omg banned for being inside my headddd lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha that is funny.

Banned because great minds think alike!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I wanted to ban you for holding coconuts but thats probably been done a million times.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for making a correct statement.

My coconuts have been banned more times than I care to remember.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I feel bad for your poor coconuts lol. Everyone wants to ban them. They have feelings too!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yes, my coconuts have been feeling down lately from all this banning. They need support, to be lifted up and made to feel worthy once and for all. 


Banned for knowing our coconuts have feelings and personalities all of their own.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for making me think about your coconuts. ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for thinking dirty thoughts!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an itty-bitty signature that's all hard to read n stuff


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I am a zombie who eats bans.. mmmm baaaaaaaaaans!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ghost riding the whip, while listening to Mac dre,while being zombiefied!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for having snot on your cupcakes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a meaningless quote.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banning. (yeah, I'm that uncreative)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning me for banning.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me want to bold my signature


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for copying.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's a free world and I can bold my sig if I want to hah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because this is going to start a new page.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being psychic!! =[]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being younger than me!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being younger than me!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being older than both of us! Where's your cane, gramps?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I use a walker not a cane.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because canes are better. Especially the candy ones.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you clearly don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for blowing on a foot


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because **** you.

lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for foul language!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not coming up with a reason. There's so many! Put your thinking cap on. Put a little elbow grease into it!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Special Ed told me to.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because everytime I see your screen name I think of the Willy Wonka movie, the part when the candy store dude sings "the candy man can"!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for referencing Willy Wonka


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because my popsicle is done.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for eating popsicles in the winter


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for following the winter popsicle rule!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using 2 exclamation marks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned fo lalala-ing out of tune!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me change my ban! grr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being a slow poke.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not yet adding a fourth color to your avatar


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you already tried to ban me for that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I failed but I wanned to ban you for it anyway!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for failing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not letting me ban Illusion for blowing poisonous gasses in our faces!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because tough luck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for spreading tough luck. It's contagious :afr


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Ya'll gettin bannins, further bannins will be reported to the authorita!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for telling on us =(


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm denying everything, it will be your fault.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for putting the blame on me. Like Akon said! (I hate that song)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I like that song!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for liking that songgggg


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm going to listen to it right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a grudge ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a hamster.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because hamsters are cute and should never ever deserve to be the reason behind a ban! (unless you're talking about the one in that dude's av)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for giving me herpes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's the best herpes you can find.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm still listening to Akon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because where is the creator of this thread?
He/she is my SAS idol.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I have to start a new page AGAIN.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for realizing this is THE BEST THREAD EVER!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for keeping me awake. I dun wana go 2 bed. Wahn!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Neither do I! I'm not ready! Sooo here I am.......again....

anywhoooooooooo

Banned for not letting us in on the inside joke behind your siggy.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

drive-by ban


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not realizing it's a long story and I'd probably get banned fo realsies if I shared the story with you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> drive-by ban


lol

banned for banning before me. man, I really need to get off this thread.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you're never allowed to get off this thread.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for holding me hostage on a thread. Impossible!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for implying you can leave.

*whisper* you can never leave


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being creepy lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because if you really loved me and wanted me to know you would pm me this story that has intrigued me.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for editing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I messed up

But in my defense I edited it to fix it. :b 

You are banned for catching that!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

What are we double banning now?! Is it total anarchy!!??!

I ban everyone past, present and future.And i ban myself!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for colliding with everyone


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's a BANocracy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ban myself for being on here too much. I'm going to bed goodnight!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for ****ing up my ban.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because bans are never ****ed up. :mum How dare you speak of the sacred ban in such a way.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ban myself for double posting. :wtf


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for giving into this whole "bolded colorful siggy" fad!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not complying with the new bold siggy rules!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for converting me into this fad!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

****

Banned for banning at the same time obviously.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because you are due for a new color drawed thingy in your avatar!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm hungry!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned for not eating when you are hungry!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a capital a.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned for being picky.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I'm totally crazy and I never have fun.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being sorry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I said so. :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

......................


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for hitting on sas members :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for sticking your tongue out.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for lalala


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm getting banning abstinence symptoms, ban myself!!

bannned banned BANNED!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

BANNED!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for excessive banning!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

BAnned with a capital A!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I BAN YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a beardless avatar!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for... for.. OH I can't ban someone with a beard! It's just... it's just not right!! Not right, I say!!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Luckily i don't have that problem

BANNED and BANNED


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Megabanned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I am starting a banning revolution.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for starting revolutions.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being Pisces.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned, because batman _can't_


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me want to steal that cat and pet it and kiss it and awww it's just too CUTE.

in a creepy kinda way


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being creepy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm not creepy the kitten is. But it's still cute lol.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I read it wrong.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for having a matching siggy and avatar!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I like your av


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because you're sweet!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having too nice of a ban.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning nice-ness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nananana nananaanana BANNED


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for too much nanana-ing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you can never nanana too much!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for averaging 11.32 posts per day.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I just looked at that at went WOAH.

Okay not really I wasn't surprised at all I'm a known chronic poster it seems.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because no one has been banned for almost 2 hours.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for ending the "cease fire"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because your avatar scares me. :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using a smiley.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for not using a smiley.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I will this time. :kma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because that doesn't qualify as a ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you didn't make the rules!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

You're so banned for beating me to it with 'Quazar'!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for bein too slow!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned because Supermans faster!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because he is not.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're both banned because Captain Chaos is faster than both of them combined!
[youtube:nrdub3sv]yFW-PRNQFXk[/youtube:nrdub3sv]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having video evidence


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for joining in October.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm tired and can't nap.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because naps are overrated. Actually they're not. But I have to ban you for something!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for knowing that naps are not overrated.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not having a big bat nap. Or something.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not liking dentures.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a denture loverrr. You love dentures haha do they go well with your walker?

=D


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because yes they do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol banned for not getting angry!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for expecting me to get angry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the kitten told me to.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because those are sandles not shoos.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for expecting a kitten to know the difference between shoes and sandals.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because dogs are better than cats.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because there are loldogs too y'know.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you are too right.

EDIT: Banned because you banned the person I was supposed to ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because polar is ralop spelt backwards.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for getting creative!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

b'd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being uncreative =p


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for making faces.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for lack of faces  =(  x)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for almost having 1800 posts.

I dunno lol.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned regardless.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not having been on here in ages


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for paying your taxes.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

BAnned for making me say it like that.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for banning the coconut holder!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I can ban whomever I want.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because batwoman can't!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because your avatar is staring at me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned because I ALLLWAAAYSS end up banning you somehow! Insanity, I tell you, insanity! Makes me want to EXXPLOOODE!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wanting to EXXPLOOODE


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm cold.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because it's a bit warm in here


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I want full warm not a bit.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Batman Banned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for only having a 2 word ban.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

catman ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aquaman banned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for conforming.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a cold name. Brrr...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ketchup GIF!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

BANNED


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[background=orange:22pvv3pj]BANNED![/background:22pvv3pj]


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Hyrulians are not allowed here.... Be gone!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not saying banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

> _*BANNED!*_


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that was just shocking.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*~BANNED FOR NOT STANDING OUT IN THE COLD LONG ENOUGH!~*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION
BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED*


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

I am sorry Coco but you are









:lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for making me do this too


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WOOOOAHHH!

BANNED BECAUSE THIS IS *AWESOME*!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Banned because this is moving toooo fassssttttttttttt.... t


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not keeping it alive!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Must ban!! Must ban!! Banned banned banned!!!!
COME ON!! BANABANBANBANABANBAN!!!!!!!

I just need one more ban man!! I can quit anytime i want, but i just need one more to get me through the day BANNED! i got a lot on my mind rrrBAAANGh right now YOU KNOW?!?!BANNED!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being addicted to banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because banning is addictive!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned in the name of love before you break my heart


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have idea what you just said right dar!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Banned because his avatar suggests he may be an alien.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I ban thee.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having too many moods


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the cupcake avengers have betrayed me! I didn't like them anyway, crapping all over my room!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for making fun of cold people


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Quiet


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

autobahnned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned, I have to take that middle H for evidence, you'll be charged for possesion of contra-banned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for selling hot dogs but not cheesy dogs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bee Ay En En Dee


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because this isn't a spelling bee!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Baned becuse this is a spelling bee!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

You are disqualified!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for disqualifying contestants without a license


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for talking smack.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being dedicated


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I never know what to ban you for.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning me for no good reason


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*B*a*N*n*e*d*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!*!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for wanting crap


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned all the way to the moon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned all the way to the sun! I can hear the sizzling already. Music to my ears.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for wanting me to die.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not wearing your sun suit...which would prevent death...or something..


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for making me stare at you avatar for too long. Go kitty go!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned to the heart and you're to blame.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I can't see anyone's avatar!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned, I'm serious


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because you're serious!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me lol anyway!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because OMG SHOOS.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being too fastttt


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being in charge....of our days....and our nights


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because he likes to stick labels!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not sticking one already


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for following trends!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you're prime banning material


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my head hurts AGAIN and I'm out out meds.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for saying 'out' twice.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because it's what the doctor ordered

(I hope you feel better )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not supplying me with painkillers. I'm off to raid my medicine cabinet (it's probly all expired lol)

(and ty)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because this is an intervention! get off the cough syrup and codine!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I only ever take meds when I need to.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not realizing that I was joking! Are we going to have to go through some seriousness training?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I knew that silly =p


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because I have to go now. Ban you later!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Over 144 pages of banning, NO MORE BANNING!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for yelling it's making my headache worse!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because omb shoes!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a purple username.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having no purple.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

baaaah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banana.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not noticing that I did ban Ana. Don't you read??


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned for being a dedicated member and having 5 yellow/gloden stars!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you never went to ninja school.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because you went to ninja school!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned because I graduated with ***** 5 ninja stars!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

No wonder! Banned because can't you see she's using her ninja confusion ray on you?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

burrrp


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I lol'd


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ban! You must ban!! Ban ban ban bannnnnnnn!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm going to bed.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sleeping when you could be banning


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for not having purple enough hair


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm banning you because the Ninja Master told me to.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because I'M the true ninja master!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being an emo ninja


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because you made cry...i'll go meditate to My Chemical Romance..


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because there's no crying in the game of banning


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned for making emo ninja cry!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being sympathetic for emo ninjas


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because ninja monkeys are better


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not having purple hair yet


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned cos your avatar STILL freaks me out!!!!!!! ....ahhhhhh!!!!
-even if it is from "The Young Ones".


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being Australian.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not being Australian!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because where are you?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not letting me ban coco for being a where am I-lian!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned you both for not knowing I am a Pennsylvanian!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning both of us, now we will join forces against you!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because we never discussed that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned for um.....er..........hmm........I dunno?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banning you would be letting you off too easily, you're assimilated!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned FOR LIFE for assimilating.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

for a life ban!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for placing a hot dog stand in Hyrule


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm going to get lunch.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr banned because everybody was hungry and tired of eating chu jelly, so I had to put up a hot dog stand!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I apologize...but I think I've just infected you with banneria.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for letting the truth be known ops


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because periods are for losers


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not commenting on its greatness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because this is post 666. Muhahaha.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because AHHHH


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because this is now post 667 and I liked it on 666.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for number preference.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because no one else is banning.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Usually I would be in school right now for reasons you already know instead of banning.

Anyway, banned for wanting other people to ban! =p
Although it is kinda lonely and cold in the ban topic =(


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for writing your life story, lol.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that's just how I rollll.

Double banned for not wanting to hear my life story haha.
(I know, I ramble)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because trix are for kids.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for watching commercials!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for skipping.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd hardly call it that. B-B-B-Banned for eating at McDonald's!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it was really good.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I just had McDonalds and my fries were cold


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Olivia Munn pronounces it Emceedonalds!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for illegally banning me on page 147 when I wasn't "the person above you"


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Banned for that thing you did ten years ago.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because SHHHHHHH


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Banned for keeping secrets!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because four days without banning is just too long!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for also having a dark blue siggy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for illegal banning!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned for not using grape koo-laid to dye your hair purple!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being blue instead of purple!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for painting your face with caviar!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

All this senseless banning over petty meaningless stuff makes me sad.What happened to diplomacy? What happened to talking about it?!




btw banned


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to Bansville, Population: you.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh yeah!? Well i just went to the jerk store...and.. uhm..eh..oh screw it banned.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm one step ahead of ya, pal:










BANNED!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Hahahah. 

..and banned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

****

you're banned for that.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned 'cause I saw that!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for seeing.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because where once I was blind, I now can see.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for abducting llamas


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for cleverly imitating my sig! :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

look ma, a no banning ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

It's shake 'n ban.. and I helped!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being too darn awesome!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for banning herself


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for banning themselves.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone for banning themselves.

Wait..no that's right...i think.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for.. uh... what you said plus some other stuff..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned x infinity!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because its snowing out.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for reminding me it's not snowing out where I am.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because a little bird told me to


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because a lil fishie told me to


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

b b b b b b b b b b b a a a a a a a a a a aa n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n n nn n n n n n n n neee e e e e e e ee e e e e e ee e e e ee e e e e e e e ee e e e e e ee e e d d d d d d dd d d dd d d d d d d d d f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f f ff f f o o o o o o o o o o o rr r r r r r r r r r r n n n n n n n n n n n o o o o o o o o o o o ot t t t t t t t t w w w w w ww w w w wr r r r r r r i i i i i i i i i i t t t t t t t t t t t t tt t t ti i i i i i ii i i i i i n n n n n nn nn n nn n n n n n g g g g g g g g g g gg g g g g l l l l l l l l l l ll l l l l l l i i i i i i i i ii i i i i i i ik k k k k k k k k k k k k e e e e e e e e e e e this.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because wtf ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm sorry but I'm obligated to ban you.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I ban the person below me, because they are supposed to be above me so I can ban them.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning me


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for unknowingly banning me!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being slow..write faster!!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because this new "banning yourself" fad has got to stop


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for not banning yourself


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned because I looked at your blog and I like the brainstorming, free expression of emotion style of it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being online.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for looking like kevin spacey


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I've never banned you before.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I ban you too much. Even offline! lol

(enjoy your offline ban muahaha)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning me too much.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned becuse my meds kicked in and I feel so chilllllll


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm going to lay down.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a body that requires rest.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Banned for making sense.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having less than 200 posts. What a disgrace!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being from Cleveland.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for causing the batman theme song to get stuck in my head.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that song is a classic, you should be thankful.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm eating soy beans and that always puts me in a bad mood! Ban ban ban!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm here starving to death and your talking about food! BANNED!!!!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for speaking of death.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ur baned cus my mom tld me 2


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

sry fr my spelen


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Y-y-y-y-you a-a-re b-bb-bb-b-bb-b-bb-b-b-b-banned!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

It's time you moooooooooooved Adam! -Banned!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned, gooooodbyeeee RubbbbyyyTuuuuessdaaaay!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Banned, gooooodbyeeee RubbbbyyyTuuuuessdaaaay!


...banned!!! Cos that's been done before!!! :b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned. KABOOM!! What you say now!? Huh? HUH? You want somma dis?!!? You want a piece o dis?! HUH!?!?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for discarding quotes!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Action League Now from KaBlam!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for selling hot-dogs in the middle of the forest


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Sir Read a lot!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

teh BANNED!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for using quotes from the worst guitar player in the world.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Carlos owns all!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being Irish


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because then he would be o'borg


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a quote about not having quotes!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your cupcakes would get pwned quick!

Banned for reading an almost 9 year old post. :bah


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for living near a bay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the wrong person!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for cutting in line


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's Valentines Day and I'm taking my bitterness out on *you*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll open this can of banned for you on my banquest!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because your guitar pick just gave me the hairy eyeball


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's not a guitar pick!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

badabing badabanned


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned [no resaon specified]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not aspiring to be bad.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being awesome!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just plain 'ol banned.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not giving your kid strawberries!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because old Mc Borg had a farm e i e i o!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because there was a ban ban here and a ban ban there, here a ban, there a ban everywhere a ban ban!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for making me think of a cheeseburger serving cyborg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me think of babs from tiny toons!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for selling hotdogs made from toadstool toenails


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a work in progress.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for misrepresenting yourself with your avie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because what???


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being female.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being unoriginal lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that was plenty original.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being in denial


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know why but your banned!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because you live in California!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned becuase you live closer to amoeba!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bannedguysaidwhat?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ancient master said:


> banned becuase you live closer to amoeba!


I love Amoeba! Wait, I'm siding with the enemy!

Bans to the both of you cause I'm just that effing rad!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i wanna write something


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for writing something.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

nanananananananananananananananaBANNEDMAN!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you seriously need to stop exploding


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having a binary post count.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a quote in italics.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banananana


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i'm bannin Mcs like a pound of bacon..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm banning fish into bacon bits!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i want some bacon an eggs now....or an omelette..


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned because your quote stinks to the high heavens!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i haven't banned anyone in a while.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for helping revive the temporarily dead ban thread!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for [censored by request of the CIA]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for allowing The Man to censor you


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Not banned. 'Cause you know what? I'm gonna stick it to The Man! Only I decide whether or not I ban the person above me! Mmkay??


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not conforming


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for conforming to confirming conformity!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for selling hot dogs made of soylent green to the good citizens of Hyrule


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what soylent green is!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because SOYLENT GREEN IS PEOPLE!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

heey maan...lemmetellyasomthnn..hey...come 'ere a minute...heey dude...uuuhh...ehm...yeah...I uh....eeh you...oh ****..dizzy...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for getting dizzy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

nebdnaofrrneeveignbalbeotuncrasmlbeisth!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for speaking in tongues


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because if you unscramble it, it reads "Banned for never being able unscramble this"!!!!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

*I'm a rebel and a bad boy, i aint banning NOTHIN !!!*

banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using a double negative


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

.


















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Two posts up: Banned for colluding with the grammar police.

One post up: Banned for posting before I did; and banned for irrevocably posting nothing but a lot of carriage returns. How boring and how irritating!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being spacious


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for....oh no, my keyboard just fell apart! Now I can't ban you!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:wel 

you're banned

:thanks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> :wel
> 
> you're banned
> 
> :thanks


 :ditto


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:lurk we're talking about you being banned and stuff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol Banned for the greatest use of a smiley ban I have ever seen.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because MY GOD WHY CAN'T I JUST WAKE UP.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you need caffeine.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol ^

Banned for quoting the French.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I've never seen a user on here from France.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because France is in my pants!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I didn't know France was a crusty brown stain! :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for getting waaaaaaaaaaaaay too visual!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's all about the crusty brown stains yo.

Okay even I felt gross typing that haha.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I felt gross reading it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for reacting appropriately.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahavanagilabanned


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Help me, OwiBan Kenobi, you're my only hope... at BANNING this foo'!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because now he's jarjar!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm exhausted!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ed bans you, because you exhaust Ed.







*snickers gleefully to self*


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for dull joke!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for an equally dull ban, which has also made me become dull in my banning!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for having 1000 posts! Woo!!! :yay


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because.. yea


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm now a dedicated member in banning!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

yer boined toots


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sticking an M80 in teh fish's mouth!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for refusing to get me a coffee


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for caughing out letter E's!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

wha? and banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making fish sticks the wrong way


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

brranned brrecause ir hrave ra sprreech imrprrediment..


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I just got home from work and I couldn't wait to get home to ban someone


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bandando by Conando!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it seems to me like you're drunk on power.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because the smurf in your avatar lost his nose


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar doesn't seem to have a nose either!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned cos your avatar lOoks like a nose when turned upside down! sorta..


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for typing lIke tHis


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

BaNnEd BeCaUsE tYpInG lIkE tHiS iS fUn!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

You're BaNnEd Cuz I agRee!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for agreeing with her. This is a no fun zone. We won't have any of tHis or ThIs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BBAANNEEDD BBEECCAAUUSSEE WWEE""LLLL TTYYPPEE HHOOWWEVVEERR WWEE WWAANNTT!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

BaNnEd BeCaUsE iF yOu CaN't BeAt 'Em, JoIn 'Em


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because that thing HAS to be some sort of roadkill


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned because you ran over it!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because nobody ran over SPG. He's a hamster


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not running over that mutant.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for calling SPG a mutant


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i can't go to sleep.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for not having parents to sing you a lullaby.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a secret for you...you're banned!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for keeping a secret


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's not a secret anymore


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for keeping a secret and then revealing it!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a username that is actually a Warcraft move.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being so deeeeeeeeep! :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm sad =(


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Not banned until you cheer up, missy! :squeeze


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

That was sweet. I'm in the cheering up process. Ty.

Btw BANNED.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Glad to hear it.  BANNED!! :twisted


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Toscy said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.


Banned for also banning the wrong person muhaha!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone today.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not meeting your ban quota. I need to see you in my office right this minute.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you have to fill out the proper forms first


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for pew pew pewing at me


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for defeating the army cupcake space avengers!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for liking big books


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I think you stole my stapler.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for leaving the tacks and making them feel left out

edit.. my 8,000th post is a ban.. I love it :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because a giant ninja drummer threw a cymbal that's lodged in your avatars chest!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for avatar ogling


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because ogling was the point :yes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for emphasizing ogling!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because ogling is such a funny word :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

OGLED! Err.. uhhh..... :afr I mean... BANNED! :um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yea I'll ogle you good :sus oh and banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I came here to ban people and chew bubblegum and I'm all out of bubblegum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I stole all yr double bubble :evil


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned, too many double bubbles


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a nerdy avatar


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned because I am dying of boredom


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

banned for being bored in the banning thread!!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for pointing out that I am being bored in the banning thread!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I'm in the banning thread on a Saturday night and I'm bitter


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for banning people!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

:ditto


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having a hairball with a crown as your avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not recognizing a hamster when you see one


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that does not look liked stirred ham!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avi scares me


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being scared of a guy who wears a chicken bucket on his head


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because that mouse scares me!!!!!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because my avatar rules and you're all just jealous


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I said so!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for eating snacky snacks


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for :wtf


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for *not* having a nerdy avatar


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for having the new SAS mascot in your av! :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

It's about time SPG got a little respect around here. He usually get's called "roadkill" or something.
BTW, you're banned for giving SPG respect


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having the most talked about avi in sas history!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having little lime sherbet cones disguised as cupcake avengers in your signature


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i swear to God i saw that thing blink at me!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for upsetting the bran muffin of impatience


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Branned for ban!

I mean uh.. banned for bran!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having some guy in your avatar that looks like Roberto Benigni


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for recognizing Roberto Benigni.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because life is *not* beautiful


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for contradicting Roberto Benigni!! :wife


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!! :afr


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning in caps


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being ancient


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me wonder what the ancients would of thought of people banning eachother via internet!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

"our" head is spinning right now. BANNED!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bapaarpapa pa bop banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a big boy now


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Mmmbop ur banned ba du ba dop...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for bringing Hanson into this


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for not being harsher on me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

aBout to be 
..Assimilated
..Now
eNgage
..Extreme
..Destruction


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for doing cool stuff


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for *not* doing cool stuff


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned if i may be so *bold*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

No you may not. BANned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

band 4 for banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because tonight would have been so much better if I would have just played Titan Quest


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for not having your start yet (you get them when you go over 1000 posts (what i've noticed)).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not playing Titan Quest, instead playing Titanium Quest!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for not playing dragon quest!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:cup


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for having a coffee habit


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for being a dedicated member


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for lack of dedication


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Also banned for lack of dedication.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned banned banned banned banned banned


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for being banned


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because... Jennyyyy, don't change your number!! 867-5309 (867-5309)!

=O


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for making me play that song.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because I just lol'd.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for you to stop lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having Mariah Carey in yr sig!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

banned for not liking sadnwhiches that much


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the correct spelling is sammiches :b


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for having wings


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being sweaty!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having too much fun at that show the other night!!!!! Banned diddy banned banned baaaannnneedddd......


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having happy little trees in your avatar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL that painting guy was so high all the time, wasn't he?


That's a Thomas Kinkade painting in my avatar. I looove his paintings. So perrty.

Banned for not having perrty trees in your avatar!


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing where you are.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ignorance is bliss! ha ha


Banned for being a Saggitarius because Saggitariuses rule.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because Tauruses don't just rule, we dominate


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the Virgos rule all!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a big sig!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for like big books and not lying.....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me want to touch mariah carey ew


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for banning a Mariah Carey fan!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for having a secret compartment in your garden.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because mice don't need keyboards!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Banned for having a secret compartment in your garden.


Banned for banning at the same time as me *shakes fist*


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL Banned!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Banned for making me want to touch mariah carey ew


Banned for making me having a illusion of you touching Mariah Carey...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking about people touching Mariah Carey


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I always read yr sn as jr child for some reason


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for not paying close attention to my username


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning the semi dyslexic!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Baned because blue is definitely pretty


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for spelling banned wrong.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for spelling banned right!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I pressed the button and did not receive bacon!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting bacon to come out of the hand dryer things from public restrooms!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because any bacon is good bacon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I want bacon now


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because everybody wants bacon!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned because I don't like bacon!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not liking bacon omgz


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being Canadian and having strange round bacon


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because *BACON!!!!* Bacon bacon bacon!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for not giving me some bacon. Mmm...bacon...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I can't take it anymore. I'm going to Steak n Shake for a bacon cheeseburger!


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

Banned for eating at a place called Steak and Shake.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not eating at steak and shake!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You are all banned for making me hungry for bacon.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for putting down your coconuts to type that message.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not knowing that I am actually multi-talented and can hold my coconuts and do all sorts of fun tricky things at the same time.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for juggling coconuts


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for being a Gemini


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for having illusions


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for being late by a second :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I almost posted there also but I double checked.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

smiles said:


> banned for being late by a second :lol


Banned for :spank


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bbaanneedd for double checking.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oops too late

i ban myself


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not double checking.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having multi talented coconuts!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

ban ban ban all the time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for advertising on SAS!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned on the run.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> oops too late
> 
> i ban myself


 :lol

banned for running


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I've done that ban before


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

..B
BAnned!
..N
..N
..E
.!Dennab
..!
:idea


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Banned because I've done that ban before


banned because I don't know who you're banning


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> ..B
> BAnned!
> ..N
> ..N
> ...


banned for being too creative


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning out of order! (and I was meaning batman can.. just was too slow!)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because the bans are coming too fast.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned becuase you need to sloooooooooow dooooooooown!



mserychic said:


> Banned because I've done that ban before


Banned because I did that ban even before you did! Muhahaha!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because this thread is manic!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

B to the D


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

I am out of ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because there was like two pages of bans that went down while I was at steak n shake


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned because you always follow my post


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned because mariah carey wants me to touch her body


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because in your dreams


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for touching without permission


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

damn, late again


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for being late again


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

B


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for the "B"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using quotations.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

batman can said:


> """""Banned for using quotations"""""".


Banned for also using quotations!^^^


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for cheating.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

batman can said:


> I ban myself!


Banned for banning yourself!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i'm banning you


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lying.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for banning


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being alive.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being way harsh, dude


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for still here


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned cuz that sig is awesome :lol


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for not having a awesome sig


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for getting a nosebleed when looking at mariah carey.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guess what, it's that time of the year again. Banned!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for seeing you the first time


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for letting yr ice caps melt!

edit - damn banned for being faster than me!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for being too slow again

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for over bananaing.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for I hate purple


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for hating on my cupcakes!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for your cupcakes look retarded


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being mean


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for being Sad :evil :evil :evil


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for being an *******


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for keep banning myself


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for keeping banning myself again


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for hogging the banning.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for lalalala


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being a banbully! :wife


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

roswell said:


> Banned for being a banbully! :wife


banned for calling me banbully


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sucking the fun out of the game


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for gaming the suck out of the fun!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for me not knowing what you're talking about!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's a meaningless ban, it's not supposed to make sense!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because *this* ban doesn't make sense!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban myself, I retire from banning myself!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because I don't believe it!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a non-believer


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

baaurgggh...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for baaurggghing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for coming out of retirement to ban me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I edited my retirement post! :b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyone named Joe, who is a Male and a Taurus from Cincinnati is banned!

Edit: ****!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned because you haven't explode


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Banned for sucking the fun out of the game


banned for dislike sucking :eyes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for the spinny eyes.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for catching up


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I want to go stand under a waterfall.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because this is post # 2000!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Woooh! :yay

Banned for beating me.. :spank


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

damn damn..guess it still works though

Banned for posting too much!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because your post count reminds me of "Monkey Gone To Heaven"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because your av STILL scares me.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for still having illusions


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for another scary avi


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ditto, banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned yo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yo momma is banned yo!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned\


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for also being a sagittarius.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not listing your sign.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know what you mean by listing. BANNED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for now being dedicated...to being banned by me! :twisted


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I haven't banned you in awhile.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I banned you fairly recently if I recall.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking my avatar was a germ! :lol


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for I have not much to say about you anymore


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

It is a germ! Banned 'cause I have to go get clean somehow... :afr

edit: why you filthy conniving little..! :wife


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for infecting me with said germ!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not being sterilized!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

roswell said:


> It is a germ! Banned 'cause I have to go get clean somehow... :afr
> 
> edit: why you filthy conniving little..! :wife


banned for I didn't see that one coming :stu


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for shrugging


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because prison break is on in 2 minutessss


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm not watching it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not watching it!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Err, uhhh.. Banned for *NOT *not watching the same thing I won't be watching. How dare you, er.. ma'am.

edited for accuracy :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because PB isn't on for another hour over here :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a friendly ban...

NOT.

Muahaha.
I'm off to watch mah stories. lol. ramble ramble ramble.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being born a ramblin' [woman].


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for Mama said to knock you out


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not having mother issues!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned banned ra ra ra.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for nananana...... batman!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Ban ban de ge ban ban de long ban


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banalamadingdong


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I haven't banned all day and I'm going through withdrawals!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned becuase something doesn't look right about those cupcakes.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because they are really zombie space avengers!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I've never heard of rainbow zombies before!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because not only have you heard about them, you've seen them, they're right there!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using a 311 album cover as your avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Amber is the color of your energy!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I don't have energy


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

same here, but I have the energy to B a N you. Banned!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I got a nice patch for you to wear


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

_I have a ban map and it says somebody is being banned right now in Ohio_

and it's correct! BANNED!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being jealous of Buckeyes


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

B*B*A*A*N*N*N*N*E*E*D*D*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey, you dropped this cd...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wearing suspenders


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not wearing suspenders. Can't you see how sexy they are?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the acronym of your nick reads "HOI" backwards, which is just weird.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using acronyms.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having wings.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because you have wings in your avatar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you don't have wings!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for being chic and not chick


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not smiling hard enough!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for joining on october 2, 2004 :lol


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being 24 years of age


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr user name always makes me think pabst blue ribbon :lol


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for making me google 'pabst blue ribbon' !


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for googling PBR


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being deeeeeeeeeeeeep once again!! =[]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for use of a weird looking emoticon!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr sun looks like moldy chili


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I just ate a BANana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using a pun.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I love the word pun!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Me too =D

oh btw banned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I love puns but hate the word.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for hating on words.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using the phrase "hating on."


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's what the cool people are doing


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being cool.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm cool, are you going to ban me? Huh? Tough guy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Tough GIRL, and yes, banned. haha


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned banned banned, you've been banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the same colors as Count Dracula from Sesame Street!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Count Dracula is the man.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I am the man..er..woman. 

!!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for er-ing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not having veteran status


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because members are cooler than veterans.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me feel unwanted =(
I'm not a member!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being emo.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for using that atrocious word


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for posting at the same time hating on the word emo.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because everyone should hate that word


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because just because I use it doesn't mean I don't hate it..or something.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned because I just want to come here and say HI!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being polite on the ban thread


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I disagree!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i have no opinion.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being hott :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Banned for being hott :b


banned cuz your wrong and that site is WRONG. :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for implying the internet lies!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned because I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I haven't laughed so hard in a long time after I saw your comment on this thread-viewtopic.php?f=48&t=73952 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

its going to rain tomorrow! BANNED!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned 2 electric boogaloo!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

canned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's been exactly an hour since somebody has been banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for letting it go like that for so long!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned 'cause I just got home from work and I'm in a bannin' kinda mood


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the banning is slow tonight, so I don't think your banning needs will be fulfilled!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for giving me another opportunity to get my ban on


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to get your ban on!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because we're out of peanut butter!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm mildy allergic to peanuts, but I still eat them! :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being an enabler


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because you're mildly allergic to peanuts!

PEANUT BUTTER FOR THE EFFING WIN BRO! Mmm! =)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being stoned!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned for not being stoned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I prefer not having stones thrown at me!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

STONED!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Owww, that was uncalled for....BANNED!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned for being from hyrule.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned for being from hyrule.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned for being from hyrule.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a triple post!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a former Guns n Roses member in your signature


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

WHaT ThE!!! :afr :afr :afr 

BANNED!!! :hide


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for hiding under a chair. 
Hide under tables. Now THAT'S how hiding is done.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not remembering that a big tablecloth should be placed over the table before hiding underneath it.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banman can...didn't I already use this ban? I ban you too much!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because yes and you do.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I have a bad memory.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm eating macaroons!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm eating cupcakes!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for showing me up.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahaha 

and banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have tacos!!! Sweet, sweet tacos!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for living on the other side of the planet (so we can't hang out)!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i can't find that BBC documentary!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want a better cam!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because oh look a butterfly...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what are you talking about!!!!! BANNED


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for capitalizing banned.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...Banned cos I'm in an angry mood!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for taking your anger out on me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that just confizzles me :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being a chic


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for banning chicks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

For the master has come back to be banned originally, run for the grand finale, mi inna mi Clarky-Wally....


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for Clarky-Wally-ing


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for say whaaaaaaaaaaaaat??


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm banning you because Im silly! :banana


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because your silliness is hurting people's feelings now... :cry


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too sensitive for this thread


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because... I... CAN... HARD... LY... BREATHE! :fall


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

:time Banned because this tick tocking won't stop!!! :troll


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for sitting next to a time bomb


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bringing into existence a non-existent existentialist map!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for... huh?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't even know what an existentialist map is, I just saw the word and threw some exist's in there.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:cig you banned son


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm losing my banning powers!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Once upon a time, in a land far far away, McBorg was banned.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for I was once a learner...now I- am the master


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Once upon a time, on SAS, ImAboutToEXPLODE was banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> banned for I was once a learner...now I- am the master


Banned for effing up my ban lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for effing up, regardless!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for stalking Illusions!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Drop your coconuts! You're banned!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned!!!!!!!!!- for being sexually explicit!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for excessive exclamation points.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for suddenly becoming Elliot Smith


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for disrespecting my shape-shifting ability.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not sharing your awesometastic abilities with other members!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> banned because oh look a butterfly...


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for asking to be digested.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for not making sense?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not looking at your avatar.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned for being my leprechaun brethren.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for banning your leprechaun brother.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my courage roared today.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having an illusion of happiness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my happiness was no illusion today =p


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for the =p thing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned =p


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for wishing herpes upon us.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not wishing herpes upon us.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for wanting herpes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's the best herpes around. Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you need a new quote!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being right


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not yet changing it (you have 5 minutes).


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I liked your old avatar :/


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahhh the pressure! I will change it in time. Banned for giving me a certian amount of time.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not meeting the deadline.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ban myself for being slow.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I also ban you for being slow.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being fast!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for banning too much


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because there is no such thing as banning too much.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for not telling the truth


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being in denial


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I don't know who I'm banning as there's like a ban a minute. It's madness!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Banned because I don't know who I'm banning as there's like a ban a minute. It's madness!


The banned thread is just hardcore like that haha

Banned!!!!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned because kevin spacey is the man

edit: :tiptoe


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for being too slow


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for matching the colors of his avatar and sig.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being observant.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because YOU need to change your sig too 

(btw I had an idea yesterday but I'll have to make it tomorrow lol)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm very loyal to my sig. Also banned for having an idea.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned because I am back here for more banning


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for nekkid mariah carey!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned for having the best siggy ever!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for...i don't know.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Banned for nekkid mariah carey!


Banned for that's what you call nakkid? :wtf :con


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Band four eye don't no!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for liking music.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for living in Canada.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for wanting to be eaten!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned because you didn't eat her!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for being upset that I wasn't eaten!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm totally taking this the wrong way :um


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for acting like that's a bad thing. :b


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for I don't get you~


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for not comprehending the comprehendable


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making this thread too sexy!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for thinking I'm capable of such madness.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not being capable of madness! Don't you know you'd have to be mad to ban the person above you!!?! :eyes


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for not informing me before I joined the thread.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because what are you, mad??!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for why don't you go to sleep?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for keeping me awake.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

wabbit is banned


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

You awe banned.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I taw I taw a pootie cat.. Banned!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for I need to sleep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bizzanned up in hurr!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being too crunk.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banizzled up in hizzle

(i'll slap myself)


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Bannizle fo shnizzle my dizzle!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banoodle fo shoodle my doodle! (trying to introduce a new trend :b)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banntizzled fo shizzle, fo no izzles!
rats??? I didn't write that :lol :lol :lol


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

haha.. lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bannizzled for not bannizzling!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, what is this talk about rats!??


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Type in S hizzle without the space and it says rats for some really odd reason..


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:kma you're banned!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I see no rats! Turn off the filter :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh haha, I see what's going on now. Yeah I have the filter off too, 'cause I'm too cool for school. :b

Banned because Shizzle! Shizzle! Shizzle! Shizzle! Shizzle! Shizzle! Shizzle! Shizzle!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for shizzling!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

enuffizle with da shizzling

banned

izzle


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because I'm about to go take a dump. Too vulgar a mental image? Good, my job here is finished. Be back in 20 minutes... haha, not thatttt long. =O


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you know it'll be 30 :sus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for poop calculations!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that would be the worst job ever!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Banned because you know it'll be 30 :sus


Banned because you totally caught me! ops

And bans to Mc Borg for saying the word poop.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for banning out of SAS!

that was for mserychic.


banned for banning faster than me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm just sneaky like that :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Sophia and Rose! (My mom used to watch it ops )


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by Dorothy!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Blanche!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

gimme a B


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because you have Bucket Head in your sig, ewww.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> gimme a B


Banned for posting at the exact same time as me!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because buckethead owns on guitar!
[youtube:s3w9aijh]8akmP6Sjv2o[/youtube:s3w9aijh]


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because buckethead owns on guitar!
> [youtube:29gx03kw]8akmP6Sjv2o[/youtube:29gx03kw]


Naw, he is awesome, I was just kidding! Banned cause I can!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we can all ban, which is why we ban, which is why we ban, which is why we ban, which is why we ban, which is why we ban!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i ban cause i'm fly, you dont cause ure not


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for advertising your blog in your signature


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because sigs are made for advertising!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having Michael Myers wearing a wig and a chicken bucket in your sig


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You're banned *puts hand forward like donald trump*....


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for borrowing Donald Trump's hairpiece


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's his real hair!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being fooled into thinking that Trump doesn't have a hairpiece


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bringing trumps hair into this.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you're fired.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because you can't fire me... I quit!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for quitting.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not being a quitter


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for getting me started in the ban craze.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have to go to work now and you're the unlucky person who must take the brunt of my wrath


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i want to go to sleep.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for sleeping when there's so much hostility in this thread.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm in dental pain and everyone will feel my wrath!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned because I just drank some water that was sitting on my desk since last night, and it tasted nasty.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

en-joe-dis, you are banned for teh nasty water sir!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avatar is moving even though I know it isn't


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

^ is banned for not giving me a cuppy cake


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*puts a sign on your back that reads "BANNED!!"*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I got off work early and my weekend of banning has commenced


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've banned you more than anybody else!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being so hard on me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being above me!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

banned because.... what happened to bucket head?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because buckethead is on location filming Halloween XVII


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because BH was scaring way to many people, even me.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because the cupcakes would win the war vs the cheetos.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I have cupcakes!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I do not have cupcakes but I do have banana bread!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Banned for being online atm.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because your username reminds me of my last name.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having a last name.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned for having a cool username!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I feel like I'm about to hurl.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for throwing up on my shoes!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because someone needed to fix them! =p


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for still being in the editing process.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm slow and you're just gonna have to deal with that


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I don't want to deal with it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being difficult


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period. I've banned you for that before so you must not learn.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I never learn.

Banned for knowing that!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using a period.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not using an exclamation point!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because frozen Cheetos would still be orange!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I was going to ban him for that but I used something else.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because they're iced out!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because this is gonna start a new page. Yes? No?

Banned regardless.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I'm banning on the 200th page!! :yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for throwing confetti!
There will be no such celebrations on the banned thread.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Don't be such a downer! Join the banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay! =D

*says through huge grin* Banned!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned up to your teeth!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for reminding me I need to see the dentist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a veteran!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for NOT being a veteran


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banning you softly.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

How can I deny the fro? Banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the phone just rang again and I nearly jumped out of my skin.

I'm too jumpy. It's all your fault. Banned!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being a wascally wabbit!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because idk what that means


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it means rascally rabbit, Elmer Fudd!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for knowing what that means!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm still freaking out over the phone ringing!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because now I'M freaking out over your phone ringing! :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ZOMG PHONES RINGING EVERYWHERE

I typed a story about that once for school haha. It was more of a comedy though not a freakin panic attack.

BANNED BECAUSE I'M SCURRED


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Haha really? What if the teacher had made you read it in front of the class?? =[]

Banned for not taking ringing phones seriously!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bringing up reading in front of the class :afr :afr :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes really. And if I had to read it infront of the class I'd probably die on the spot lol.

Banned because phones have always been my arch enemy.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Me too. I'm banning phones! :mum


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for promoting "Undercover Brother"


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not signing the petition! :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Eddie Griffin doesn't want to do Undercover Brother 2!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because nobody wants to *see* Undercover Brother 2


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've never even _seen_ undercover brother 1!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned for not seeing U.B 1.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

banned for being a capulet


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for awkward sleeping arrangements.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have nothing better to do!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because there *is* nothing better to do


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you are correct :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for agreeing with me and then banning me anyway


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying there's nothing better than banning but banning somebody for banning you because she agreed with you!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning me for saying there's nothing bet... wait... say what now?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I wonder what your avatars voice sounds like! :afr :afr :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it sounds asian. BANNED!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because he is actually scottish. You can hear him speak in this youtube clip of some show outtakes.
It's about 1:20 into the clip
[youtube:ccjbc0ep]jXnYJmFW6SY[/youtube:ccjbc0ep]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

still sounds asian lol. BANNED!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a poor judge of accents


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because "I'm gonna have a baby!"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BB
aa
nn
nn
ee
dd
!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

10 print "Mc Borg is banned"
20 goto 10

run


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Vertical banning is not allowed. Your banning shall be restricted to horizontal and diagonal bans. For this most egregious violation of the rules, you, sir, are hereby banned.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Darn you, jchildr, I refuse to edit my previous post because it is several sentences long and I am not going to let you rain on my parade. You are banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

B
a
n
n
e
d 
f
o
r 
being to late on that!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because my cupcake avengers can beat up yr cheeto vampires :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned. For explanation as to why you have been banned, please see post 3031 of this thread.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOOT AAAAAAAAGAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!! This must not be my day... :cry

And it's all your fault. BANNED!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the fro is making you slow!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned cuz I ditched the fro and I'm BACK IN BUSINESS, BABY!! :boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for going against the fro, now you got to go!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr capes look like doritos!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

How dare you ban the frozen cheetos! I must ban you~ 
BANNED!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the cheetos are pleased!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because they don't look tasty.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting to eat them, they are alive!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because vampires aren't alive!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned because I should be asleep right now. =(


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being asleep right now


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for something


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because vampires live forever so they are alive!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for attacking!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned!!!- Because I want to know who that is in your avatar!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a name similar to mine!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for superfluous "O"s!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for an entirely bolded sig!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a username beginning with the letter "I"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for hating on "I".


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for changing yr avatar!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for changing yours as well. I think you used to have a cupcake avenger avatar? hmm?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I'm always right. 
Check your internet handbook. Page 62, 3rd paragraph down :
"_jchildr is the internet master and he is without question, always right_"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not being perfect, no matter what is claimed.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using a smiley!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for only having 6 frozen cheeto vampires.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I ban myself for not counting properly lol.

wow :lol

Unless you changed it! :sus


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned 'cause it's always been 7! I remember counting when I saw it for the first time. :lol


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for banning yourself just now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned for not making it 8 frozen cheeto vampires!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I didn't even have a specific number in mind when I made them!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

BbanAwithNinNaEbanD!!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned because you look at me when I'm talking to you, young man!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your name almost has jchildr in it!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned because I'm gonna end up a fatass again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because being skinny is overrated.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for posting on page 205. 206 is so much better.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned because you posted on page 205 too. :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting on page 206


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

WHAT THE! :afr :afr a hair ball with an asian accent !

BANNED


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hearing voices from the dust bunnies under your desk


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banana-ned

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's *not* peanut butter jelly time


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's ALWAYS peanut butter jelly time!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I suppose you're right. I hereby make an unprecedented pardoning of ardrum. 
But I must ban you, mserychic because you are above me. 
Sorry, the law is the law


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for abiding by the law.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for wanting people to break the law.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not being a rebel!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Banned for playing it straight;-)))


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for leaving!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for staying.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because your avatar makes me want to jump up, jump and get down


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because yours does not.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i'm drunk.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning while intoxicated.
A "BWI", if you will


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i'm still drinking.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

should i go for another?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for posting and not banning!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

god ban you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned in all day!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's just too early, and damnit, it's all Mc Borg's fault!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being from the uncivilized part of Ohio


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for initiating an Ohio Civil War.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for illegally possessing a wedding tackle


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zapped, zecause today is B's are Z's apd N's are P's Day!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not being in LA.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zatmap cap, zapped!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you the first person i ban today.

BANNED!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I suspect you're plotting to ban a second person today.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being interested in aviation.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because no you can not!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

this is BANtastic!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bannarific!


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

banntabulous!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because its really banawestomtasticabulous.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned for glowing!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you're just jealous you aren't glowing.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for improper coding


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

lol ^^

Banned because I'm an OG.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it's spelt Hollywood not Hollyhood. geeez.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because... HOLLYHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because everytime I see you screen name I think of a Blackstar/Talib Kweli lyric 
"Sean J. 88..It's 98 we're about to motivate"


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because you're my hot thing, my hot thinggg!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because your his hawt thannng


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because I'm actually my own hawt thang.

Other people can't handle it! 

That's only half a joke. =D

Iz it be hawt in hur or iz it jus meh?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for vanity.. that's not allowed on an SA site :b


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned because for someone with SA I'm surprisingly sure of myself. Vanity rules!

You're also receiving a double ban for today, because your signature is making me hungry. I WANT CUP CAKES!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ban, Banned and Bannedy *whistles Ed, Edd and Eddy theme song*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for mixing vanity and cartoons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned like a can of spam that sam slammed into the van, trying to get a tan, but ran with his pan, to get banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for rhymin' and not stealin'


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

banned for having a disgustingly yet cute interesting avatar...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying that rat is cute...it's scary :afr


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned 'cause she can think SPG is cute if she wants to.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bizzizannedelid!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

permabanned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bnaend banned dennab


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ban ban bo banned fanana fana fo fanned me my mo manned... BANNED.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

bravo alpha november november echo delta


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm in charge today!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being in charge :nw


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not resisting mserychic's claim to be in charge.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being Irish?


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for I haven't ban anyone for sometime...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm a ban fan!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

workinprogress87 said:


> banned for being Irish?


Banned because IRISHHH PRIDEEE G!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm going to be down in yr hood this weekend :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ghost riding the whip!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i haven't banned anyone all day.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I just learned what that meant 2 days ago :lol

edit gah banned for being faster than me!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting Get Fuzzy comics
Oh, and thanks for posting that Get Fuzzy comic


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sending mixed signals!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know why but your banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because the baby in your signature looks like Jim Norton


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for noticing things.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

banned for no elliott smith


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being good with photoshop


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can stay afloat without swimming!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being cowardly!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Baned because the banned thread is doomed!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being so damn pessimistic!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for encouraging optimism!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for also have a 4-letter name.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having a 6 letter name


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the richest on SAF!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a Courage avatar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not changing your avatar!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for loving my avatar and pretending to want me to change it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for LIES


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using an acronym of Love Is Eying SPG


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ban joe.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for getting creative


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Banned banned banned

That's right. THREE ban's.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol. banned for saying "orly?"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a hard name to make an acronym out of.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i'm ****ing cold.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not owning enough blankets.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being able to make pizza


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Banned! all this pizza talk is making me drool~~


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because pizza sucks!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for disliking pizza


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

what????? crazyness!!!!!!! Ban both of you!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned 'cause what did I do?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you brought pizza into this, allowing it's awesomeness to be trampled on!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because everyone is forgetting I'm gorgeous too.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being Box Man.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for box envy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because your sig matches your online status.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having such a challenging acronyn name!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for recycling a ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

oops.. well banned because it deserved to be brought up twice :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being a... doubletalker!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not reaching the elite status of tripletalker.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I can't find a four-leaf clover in your av!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because all you have to do is pluck one off and tape it to another.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for changing your sig.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned for having the same sig for so long! =P


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for kicking me when I'm down. =( :b


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Banned for having beautiful eyes.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for some random humorous reason


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because your reason was not humorous at all


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

banned cause yours wasnt either


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because maybe his wasn't meant to be humorous!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for alliterating


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned for using large words


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for saying 'large words' instead of 'prodigious letter amalgamations'.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol banned for being a comedian.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

maggiemae84 said:


> :lol banned for being a comedian.


banned because I agree


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i didn't recognize you with a different screen name.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for flattering me! :blush


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being flattered


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for.................................................


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for excessive periods.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you're always the last person to ban!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that's just the way I like it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for liking it that way


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for an unspecified, unjust reason.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for too many N's.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having Seminiferous Tubloidial Buttnoids in your signature


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because those are the viruses from Dr Mario!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for I feel like it~


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for 3 3's!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it's easier than the acronym game.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your name is a though one in the acronym game :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being a mean, poopyhead.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for name calling


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not stooping to our level, Doodybreath.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being a dodo brain.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you're the mean poopyhead!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because nuh uh!


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

banned for hypothetically confusing neil young with neil diamond. :no


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for displaying necrophiliac porn...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because this is post 1000.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED for having 1000 posts.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having 1684 posts


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not counting them all by hand


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned 'cause I tried to count them by hand but i got lost after 10


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for poor counting skills.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

banned for not memorizing this:



> Well a Scotsman clad in kilt left a bar on evening fair
> And one could tell by how we walked that he drunk more than his share
> He fumbled round until he could no longer keep his feet
> Then he stumbled off into the grass to sleep beside the street
> ...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for too much Scotsman nonsense.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Banned. Because I can. It's not ****ing nonsense, it's a good song


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned ^^


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Banned for using gestapo tactics


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's been way too long since I've banned anyone!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I had to ban someone else in your place while you were gone!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Double dare banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Double dog dare banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned cuz i feel good today.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being really old


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

workinprogress87 said:


> banned for being really old


how dare you! banned! *crabs cane and starts shaking it at the computer screen*


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for ageism


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lying about your name.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because batman *can't*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he's already been banned with that one many times!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because batman can't


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not exploding already


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for not being a finished work already


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my dad's being an ******* and I blame you!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for only having 3 o's


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not inventing the "Banned!" cupcake yet


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

your dad told me to ban you


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

teh BANNED!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

|34nn3d


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because McBorg made banning cupcakes!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i wear pants


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

banned because i don't


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a nudist!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because blah blah blah yaddi yadda hey ho


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

banned for what are you talking about


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for this.. or maybe that


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You can get banned for this or you can get banned for that, cause ban is where it's at!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Even though I enjoy it.. banned for rhyming!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for yadiyada dododo~~~


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

84NN3D 4 blinking!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned for your sig matching the beat to the song.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not naming which song.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for bringing back BH


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to sleep now, and I sleep much better after banning someone!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Dream about this... BANNED!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

you're on the new MTV show, bann'd


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for watching MTV


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for having a tail


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i said so.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for saying so.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Banned for saying so.


Banned banned banned banned banned banned buymcdonalds banned banned banned banned banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because now I want a grilled chicken sandwich from mcdonalds (hold the mayo ewwww)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for wanting McDonalds.. it's not food :no


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Ronald McDonald won the iron chef competition 5 consecutive times!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the Hamburglar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by Grimace


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned by Mayor McCheese.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Chucky Cheese


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because its Chuck E. Cheese!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the creepy animatronic Chuck E Cheese band that always scared me as a kid!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Chuck E. Cheese band!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for being a Virgo.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for bunny


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for fishie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the bunny from donnie darko!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned for being a mad world


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

your the last unfortunate victim i'll BAN! for a while.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for going on a break!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for discouraging breaks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of anything to ban you for!


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

banned for having no reason for banning! :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning my boy, Mc Borg


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

banned because you skipped banning me! :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because, nuh uh, I banned you for banning Mc Borg


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

banned becaused... ops ooh! gotcha, my eyes must be getting tired! :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having tired eyes


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

banned for writing so small when i have tired eyes.. :no


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Biggity-Banned!!!*


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

banned for making up funny hyphenated words! :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning me three times in only 21 posts. 
I musta been a real bad boy or somethin'


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

okay, okay, i'll give ya a break!

i ban myself from banning for the night. :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not following the rules


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

banned for not thinking my ban through!

technically i am above myself also, so i _can_ ban me :rofl


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for trying to circumvent the rules


----------



## HopeMarie88 (Mar 3, 2008)

:sus banned for being difficult!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for entertaining me and making me lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for having fun, no fun allowed here.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for almost winning a Darwin Award...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I said I would


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for too much purple


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I actually agree but am too lazy to change it.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a hyprocrite


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for denial!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because no one else has.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want to!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because nobody else wants to!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for speaking on my behalf


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not speaking on my behalf.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for still carrying on this "behalf" nonsense.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you aren't cool enough to not be banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not being betrothed to the word "behalf."

EDIT: Banned for ruining my ban.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not banning fast enough


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because slow and steady wins the race (even though I never understood why fast and steady was worse).


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having Deep Thoughts


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me want to look up some Jack Handey quotes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing who Jack Handey is!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for making me feel old.


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for [email protected]@@@@@@@


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ^@^&*()_+}[}':>>/'';..;~``*++$$$!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for the following:

(8-(I)

@@@@@@@ : )


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't get it?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for trying to make sense out of human symbols.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being the real lord of the dance


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for bringin back great memories


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because breathing is automatic, no thought needs to be put into it!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for bringing back the guitar pick with eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned, yo.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

yo, BANNED!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having an eerily similar ban. :sus


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:sus .nab ralimis yliree na gnivah rof dennaB


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for spelling "for" with and h


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> banned for spelling "for" with and h


Baned for catching mistacks.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ardrum said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > banned for spelling "for" with and h
> ...


lol banned for making my job harder: 'banned for catching mistakes'

lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because a butterfly whispered in my ear: 'He's trouble. Ban him!'


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that did not happen! You're lying!


----------



## ScaredofBeez (Feb 28, 2008)

Banned for being from Canada.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because there is a lot of Canadian's on SAS, they'll form an alliance against you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because damn straight we will! =p


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having better hockey players in the Great White North


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm online and might as well ban while I'm here!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being in my head! Get out while I ban you for thinking similar thoughts!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I thought them up first, your the one thinking similar thoughts to mine!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe you are right.

I hereby ban myself.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for obvious reasons


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not obvious reasons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for nobvious reasons!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Mc Borg is the person in question when the issue relates to the act of "banning" of the person abone oneself, i will hereby hereby and henceforth commence with the said act (i.e banning) of the previously mentioned individual (i.e Mc Borg).

So without much further ado you are banned.

With best regards, ImAboutToExplode.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for giving a ban speech!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

B'd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

d'B


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not enough purple


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i still can't get used to that hair ball. lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that scottish hamster owns all avatars!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

baaaargh....


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for baaaarghing when you should have banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because baaaaarrghh means banned in fish talk!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for playing "Castle Tiddlywinks" on NES


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've never even heard of it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i used to have a guitar pick that looked like your avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having Yoko Ono in your signature


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned becuase I thought I saw Yoko on that map of yours! :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for looking at the Captain's map


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

baaaalalaika........


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-Banned for being an explosive and potential terrorist threat!!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I want your name instead of my own


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for envy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sloth.. or banned by a sloth.. either way.. banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a mop!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by a lamp...
I :heart lamp


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because hearts don't look like that!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for singing the rubber duckie song


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned! that song kicks arse.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've never even heard of the rubber duck song!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for never watching Sesame Street as a kid!!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because Bert and Ernie are into a new kind of music these days...
[youtube:2qiz8y7m]InZNBcJTmWs[/youtube:2qiz8y7m]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me hurt myself laughing :lol :lol :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because "a one and a two and a chick-a-boom-a-chick"


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you make bath time so much fun


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because I had the rubber duckie 7-inch when I was a kid


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for measuring your duckie!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I don't have a duckie to measure


----------



## sasucks (Feb 27, 2008)

Banned for having a graphic about cupcakes that I don't understand


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not knowing about the glorious cupcake space avengers! pew!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i ate one of your space avengers...and it was full of alien guts


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being in a meh mood.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for lalala-ing when dadada-ing is so much funner!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's all about the wahwahwah-ing!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I read your location as "underwear"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking about Mc Borg's underwear


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because LOL

also, your avatar is growing on me I think.
that cannot be good.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you should get that checked.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because LOL again

also, i'm now lalala-ing in my head. thanks.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning outside the ban thread.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning a fan of my avatar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because that's how I roll son =p

Edit: uhm...yeah banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

How... How could you? I just took up for you and... and... you banned me? :cry :cry :cry 

btw, you're banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww banned for making me feel bad!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww....Well I don't feel bad..banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not feeling bad knowing that 2 other people feel bad where is your sympathy?!
Totally banned.
Completely banned.
Banned fo life yo!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh f'sho holmes, banned fo life is my middle name! Banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BIZZANNED


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that is not a word.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

bizzanned becauze yez it iz


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning at the same time and messing up my ban!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned! don't yell at me!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Excuse me, but you're banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

YOU ARE BANNED!!!


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned for having anger issues. :b


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

Banned for NOT having anger issues.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having 6 post.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned for making "post" singular when it shouldn't be!


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

Banned for telling me to eat you.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned for living at the home of the 2010 olympics!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because your bunny raped me


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

Banned because your gonna have exploding bunnyfish kids.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because the exploding gene is recessive.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I can prove it's dominant


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for lack of proof.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because the clocks haven't been moved forward an hour!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you have to do that yourself.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i just woke up from my nap.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want to nap!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because naps are overrated!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because no they are not


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned because I never nap


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sneaky ninja tricks


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

Banned for disrespecting ninja


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Shinobi, you are banned good sir!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for averaging 22.5 posts per day


----------



## hoof_hearted (Mar 8, 2008)

Banned for having the ugliest avatar I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because why the **** am I still up.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for still being up


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm tired and just had a snickers bar.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

me Tarzan, you banned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because momma said knock you out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having an agressive momma


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because yeeeee.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

flaBAM. I mean ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned 4, like, ever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned off the hizzle.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned kthxbye


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's a............

BAN-IN-A-BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RAWRG!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not thinking outside the box!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because he's outside the box and coming to BAN you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because that thing is creepy


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.

Again!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because periods are over rated


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Whoops.

B'd fo bein teh gramer poleese =p


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned out of Canada.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's only 30 min until yr bday!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because over 12 hours has passed, which is more than 30 minutes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because your sign is terminal.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the best Jack Handey quote is "It's true that every time you hear a bell, an angel gets its wings. But what they don't tell you is that every time you hear a mouse trap snap, an Angel gets set on fire."


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because in a seeming act of callous capitalism, you've started a chain of second-hand liquor stores called "GOODSWILL". And your slogan is, "Where the poor shop till they drop!" You're baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for lack of board presence


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for lack of a period! Or an exclamation point!

Goodnight!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned

hah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for the minimalist ban.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for banning a most wonderful Gemini girl.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for sticking up for me!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being stuck up....for.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for coming dangerously close to insulting me :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that's just the line I walk.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being a ghost


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned...just because.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are...........


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Ironically, it was you, who was next on the banned list.
*[background=black:1rn02lhp]BANNED!!![/background:1rn02lhp]*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for continuing the irony.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for starting an irony-fest.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I hereby ban one "batman can" on the charge of being the latest poster in the thread entitled, "Ban the Person Above You!"

This ban will not prevent "batman can" from posting or even banning people himself. In fact, it is all for show, according to the purpose and intentions of the thread.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it's been nearly a day since the last ban.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because this must be fixed immediately!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for trying to fix something that doesn't need fix'n.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because everything needs fixing!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'll fix you! BANNED! lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you said the thread needed no fixing, then fixed me contrubuting to the thread being fixed!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm having an awesome day and must ban to make it even awesome-er!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for bragging about your awesome day


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having a problem with awesome days!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for use of a black and white picture.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because batman has returned











































































































































































To get banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wasting space


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

B














A






















N

























N
























E

































D



















!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because actually I'm not wasting space, I'm using the space nobody uses!!!!!!!!!!!!!































































................


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ban ban green eggs and ham


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Dr. Phil!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for discussing your deodorant brand in the banning thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for manufacturing the ban line of deodorant!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using the incorrect form of "Cap'n Crunch"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being the spelling police!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

ancient master said:


> banned for being the spelling police!


Hmm, everything looks to be in order here. Move along sir.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

Im banning you and Your 47 inch high definition television!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

yu ar baned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bananniddun!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

yrlou arlre brlanned blrecause irl hrlave arl srlpeach irlmpediment


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bannedbbeause I'm typign withyr myut shoulderr blade!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

wat iz gong on? i bann yoe all!!1!1!!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

imagine that i ban you....it's easy if you try..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

so you think you can tell Heaven from (a) *ban*,
blue skies from (a) *ban*.
Can you tell a green field from a cold steel *ban*?
A smile from a *ban*?
Do you think you can tell?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banbird singing in the dead of night...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not blowing up real good


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

If I reached behind that hamsters ear I'd pull out a ban and hand it to ya partner! Oh wait I just did, banned!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

.sdrawkcab Jospeh gnilleps rof dennaB


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a hot avatar


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me want to pull out my Buffy dvds!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for slaying.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for really giving a damn!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the avengers guns are loaded with blanks, thanks to the frozen cheeto vampires!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned becuase i'm going away for spring break.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I had to ban at least once today =p


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because there is only one thing worse than being witty and that is *not* being witty


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm conviced your avatar is worse than most things


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for feeding your addiction.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for spring breaking!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned! for changing the color of you avatar!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's the second time, it used to be blue!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for the backwards name shenanigans.

You've probably been banned for that already but I frankly don't give a damn!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't know what you are talking about. banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for losing your "master" status


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for bringing it up. i was demoted. i wonder if i can even ban now?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being demoted and no, you can't ban anymore!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i would *BAN* you if i could!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being an ancient apprentice!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bnned fr bing mserable


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an avatar more hideous than mine


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because you may actually be right


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning me via pm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because those are the best bans ever


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using a period


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you're losing 1 mark for that.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for assuming I had a mark to lose


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you are not pulling anyones soul out from behind their ears...or something.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for giving me a good laugh after waking up from a 4-hour nap :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because we're owning this thread right now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not anymore. Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for ruining our fun.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for using the wrong contrast settings on your camera!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for watching way too much LOST!


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

ban the person for having such an old game screeshot


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Whoa whoa, wait a minute. It's totally wrong to ban someone for posting ANY Zelda screenshot so you are now BANNED!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because banning is so fun! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a Zelda screenshot in your signature


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for NOT having one in yours!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having an awesome caption in the screenshot!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned, just banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a tired ba..zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I got zero hours of sleep last night!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for the sweet crazy flower.

Edit: **** you! banned. jk, jk.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a second too late!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BIZZANNED


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for illusioning!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a writer!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not knowing that my sig is on vacation


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having a super cool looking flower in your avatar.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for poor alphabet skills.

Had to know that was coming, lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG I have no idea what was going on there.

but lemme tell you. I was seriously laughing my effin *** off here at myself for a while about that. I was in tears.


banned for having trippy colors in your avatar!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for outright sabotaging! You know what I'm talking about.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm banning myself for also ****ing up that thread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Double BAN for that! You should have learned from my mistakes!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Triple banned for making me crack up over that too :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Choose Your Own Ban (tm)!

You're banned for __________.

a) being female
b) being human
c) being the last poster
d) all of the above


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for not having "being male" as an option.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I ban myself for thinking that question was for everyone. :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oops, I banned again!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

I ban in peace!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Then you shall also be banned in peace.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

In Ban We Trust.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because The Drew Carey Show takes place in Cleveland!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned because the Drew Carey show ended four years ago


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being me


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for thinking that being yourself is a bannable offense.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because 2:33 P.M March 18, 2008 (Mountain Time) was "no ban minute"!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because this is seriously l***


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can't think of a bleepable word that starts with l :con


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's lung!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because it's LIMP!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for using such a bad word!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not using a ****ing bad word **** **** ****


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for setting a bad example.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's not bad to say ****, you were only taught that it was


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because once again, you are right.
****ING banned.

ooo double-ban.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned....just 'cuz


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banning for no reason


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because it's Wednesday.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You can't ban because of hump day! That's just unheard of.

Banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for whatever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Borg Banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A letter just came to you in the mail. It reads:

Dear batman can,

Banned.
That is all.

Sincerely, IllusionOfHappiness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because letters are so out-dated.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for writing a letter when you could of just banned him on here!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it was an internet letter nonetheless


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's called the timmy not the internet!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because what??

Also: I found the ban in the tree at the dead-end and am now using it against you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol Banned because that was a Fairly Oddparents reference!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't have enough channels to know that 

Banned anyhow!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned to high heaven


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned to low hell?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned to middle C!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned to F sharp!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for beeing a gemini.


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

Banned for being in sunny California while I'm in rainy Wales.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I've never played Scrabble.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have and it's boring!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for playing scrabble!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've only played it once!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I don't believe you =p


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it teh truthz!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

teh thruthz r liez, therfre u r b'd!

(wow that took effort)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm in a banning mood today! :twisted


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because this page needs a new banner.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining in on the banorama!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned.....Canadian style (even if both you and I aren't Canadian)...... :stu 

O Banada!
This post means you are banned!
True patriot bans in all thy sons command.

With glowing hearts we ban thee now,
The True North strong and banned!

From far and wide,
O Banada, we ban on endlessly.

God keep our bans glorious and free!
O Banada, we ban on endlessly.

O Banada, we ban on endlessly.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm aboot to ban you!

BANNED.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm banning you, eh. Now get oot of here hoser.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for playing a banjo with rubberband strings!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm from Banada, therefore it is my duty to BAN YOU!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ban nada? Isn't that spanish for not banned, you are BANNED!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I want Captain Crunch.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's "Cap'n Crunch"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i hate working! BANNED!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for working!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for avatar changage.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for non avatar changage.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banaged forage nonage changage!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a caps lock ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being soggy!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being stale!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the ban is really in the bush at the dead end.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the the ban is in the tree!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for poor graphics!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for dissing the old school games!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not just buying a Wii already


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because Zelda for NES is better than any game the Wii will ever have


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yr totally right but still must be banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a blue ice cream cone wearing a gold fish bowl on his head in your avatar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos your avatar is kinda freaky.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for toning it down. That thing is hideous!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for being naughty! Go to your room!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because i'm already there!


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for being in your room! get out!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for telling me that I am not the lizard king!

That is blasphemous!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being the lizard king


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Banned because I am right, females cannot be kings! Duh!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being wrong...
http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/firstqueen.htm


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I don't like your avatar.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I like yr avatar :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awww thanks.  :squeeze 

Banned because I like you. You are a really cool cat. :yes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being pouty!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the Easter Bunny.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by a mashmallow peep!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because wtf is a marshmellow peep?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You are not worthy of peeps. Banned!

http://blogs.chron.com/whitehouse/archives/peeps.jpg


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a veteran at age 17


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

you don't know what peeps are?!?! blasphemy.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for a very late ban.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i'm fashionably late.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by zombie Jesus!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for following trends.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned because I am having lunch.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i gotta go.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a life


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos im really not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You're banned! :kma


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned because I can! (has that one been done before?)


----------



## blueFsharp (Mar 18, 2008)

banned for asking a question!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because greenKdull.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because superman can't? =p


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting random thoughts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

banned for being an illusion


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I see no smiles


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for hating on rain.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because i'm still soooooo sleepy.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i'm hungry and i want rabbit!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for EXISTING!!!! Ooooooooooh...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for having an alcoholic beverage in your name.


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for drinking alcohol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a pussycatdoll.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned out of Scotland.


----------



## blueFsharp (Mar 18, 2008)

banned for neglected do, re, me, fa, so, ti, and do.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because your avatar should be Homer not Lisa.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not saying Disco Stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having over twice as many posts as me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having less than half as many posts as me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for knowing where to pull


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for having pretty stars when all I get is lines ):


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

hehe

banned because I outrank you


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having less pretty stars than mine.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Banned for having an ageing rock star as an avatar.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having an aging action star as an avatar.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having an aging ardrum as an avatar.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a psychedelic batman can as an avatar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for getting rid of the cupcake space avengers...all except for one!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for having a Lion King avatar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos im unsure who the guy on your avatar is and cos simon says touch your hands !


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not knowing the guy holding Drella hostage in his basement!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned, just banned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I was just about to ban.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for interrupting my ban - how rude!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm having a popsicle.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned because im sooo sleepy.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I am too!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you two should go nap together.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Together? Haha. And damn, banned because I want a popsicle for once.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because popsicles are too cold.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned ^ along with sidekick Batman. Amen!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because there was just a commerical about Ireland (well Irish Spring shampoo) on TV. I know you are from Scotland but that's close enough.


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

banned for cuteness


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for joining a day before my bday


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having the same birthday as me


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I would of shared :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Ok. I share. Unbanned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for sharing!!!!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for discouraging sharing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll be nice to your roadkill today and say that that is a nice pinkish background 

*But you're still banned*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because there is no need to use bold.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because *bold is needed* sometimes, *but in moderation*.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

_Italics is a far more superior option. Banned._


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using superior fonts while banning a person for using inferior fonts


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of font change.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned! Colors are an even more serious violation!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for spelling colour (among other things) without a U.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for unnecessary u's!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bnnd fr nncssr vwls!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Let's play hangman! _ _ _ _ _ _ !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for originality


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for way over-using that ban on me


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because thats why I do it, and for not using a period.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a period obsession


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that sounded really wrong.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned because that _is_ really wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being super sweet and huggable!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a hot avatar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banning politely


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

B.A.N.N.E.D.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making me laugh :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because its snack time for me!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I need a snack too. I'm thinking popcorn.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for thinking popcorn. You should have a soft oatmeal raisin cookie like I did. Mmmmm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my snack was chocolate. Healthy, I know.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because chocolate is the new vegetables.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have nothing to snack on


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I see head banging


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because the thought of head banging gives me a headache.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I have a headache


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

banned for talking in the presence of headaches


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned 2 am style.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned 10:59pm style!!!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being stuck in the past.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being from the future. (Well, actually, my present).


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being from the present future


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for top secret reasons


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

!!!!!!! lol

Banned! I don't like periods


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for subjecting yourself to bannage.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a ninja that I do not fear


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for playing dirty.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that's the only way to play


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Banned because there is always more than one way!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned. HARSHLY.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned with a hint of harshness.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned with a nice lemony scent


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Double banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a cool voice.


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

banned for a bright avatar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for no avatar!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being a writer!!!


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

banned because i like the name kori.

darny, banned for beating me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being slow!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being fast!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I BAN YOU ALL!!!

...and now I run.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I can run faster than you on the internet


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'll get a car and beat you both.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because cheating ain't cool, stay in school.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm not cheating I'm bending the rules.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being a bender.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED, Now stop, Hammertime..... !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol 

Banned because there are a lot of new bans on this page!

But I have to end all my sentences with exclamation marks so batman can doesn't ban me for lack of periods!

In yo face!

BAM!!!!!
Or should I say BANNED!

Long ban! I'll stop now!!one1!1!11!!eleven!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for accidentally bamming


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bammed!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for being a Flintstones character


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for bamming...AGAIN!!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned because that picture of you studying on "Member photo gallery" is still in my head.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha you remembered!

banned for being BACK


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having never left.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm banning myself because no one else will.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being impatient.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being cold


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned in a while!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not holding the shift key long enough!!!!!!!111111111


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I haven't banned enough lately


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm afraid there is only room for one Joe/Joseph in this here ban thread! Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because there is room for all.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

There will only be room for all once I BAN you.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making room for me


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for taking my room


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being in my personal space.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for giving us all room and then making it your personal space


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm indecisive!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned but I can't think of a reason, which is reason enough.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because there is always a reason.
Also banned for making me use periods while banning!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I've noticed and it's made my banning ways more difficult.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that was my intention.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

[google:1nkotlh4]Banned using the nifty Google search button thinger[/google:1nkotlh4]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for huh?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

dennab


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

banned because it isn't backwards day yet.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ottid


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

unbanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning via unbanning!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm eating popcorn and it's tasty.

mmmmmm opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm not eating popcorn!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of popcorn-eatage.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for rubbing it in!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not rubbing it in!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for stepping on a parrot


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because parrot stepage should be encouraged.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by ann in a van while throwing cans at a fan of pans!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

There was not enough rhyming in that post. Banned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for ridiculously high standards.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for driving standard!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because....(insert reason here).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> banned because....(I don't want to insert a reason here).


Banned because I inserted reason there!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you inserted it in the wrong place


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that sounded wrong, again. :um 

Maybe I just have a dirty mind.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's supposed to sound wrong :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I can't seem to figure that out. You always do it too, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Band four knot bee ing on lien!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an avatar with no pants


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banchildr!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

life's a ***** and then you're banned...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning while deceased


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a zombie ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because now you're feeling zombified


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for burning the image of that hairball in my head.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for eating lunch a few hours ago.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for losing your argonauts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because...

n. 
Greek Mythology One who sailed with Jason on the Argo in search of the Golden Fleece. 
also argonaut A person who is engaged in a dangerous but rewarding quest; an adventurer. 

ahh now I gets it.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I was trying to figure out what he meant too.


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of a suitable answer.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not thinking hard enough.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned! nah just kidding.. April fools! No but really yr banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because April Fools jokes are cruel


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because they are cruely awesome!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for participating in it!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for getting april fooled!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being too new


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I reserve the right to ban you without notice for any reason I deem appropriate.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I fear the ninja a mite too much :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because only fake guns go "Pew!"


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because you are a year older than me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for rick n rolling!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for spelling banned wrong and then editing it!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have no idea what yr talking about :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for getting rick rolled!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I am a direct descendant of Rick.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I didn't even know who the crap that dude was till like a few weeks ago.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I still don't know who it is.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what?! BANNED!!!!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for excess exclamation points.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for not including an exclamation point in your ban!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

banned cuz dats jus da way itz got ta be.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because exclamation point bans are so much more fun!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm not a descendant of Rick... April Fools.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for such a cruel April Fools :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not banned, April Fools! =P


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because far too much banning has been going on since the last time I banned for me to go back and read them all. Curse all this banning! Why can't we all just get along? :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for lack of EMOTION!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for too much emotion!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the notion of too much emotion, you must be sipping on that potion, drinking lotion from the ocean!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

*burp* banned...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for bad table manners.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for enforcing the table manner law!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm eating a banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:banana Banananned! :banana


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Guru Mike Meyers is freaking me out!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because what ever happened to John Basedow?


----------



## blueFsharp (Mar 18, 2008)

banned because Body By Jake guy is way better.

if john basedow is who i think he is...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I don't know who those people are either.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because thank goodness that's over with!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for ruining EVERYTHING!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned becuz I wuz onli trying 2 hewp =(


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Forgiveness ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for forgiving!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned curb your enthusiasm style!!

(you'll get a medal if you watch it all)
[youtube:sbju9e9s]WPZI0mPzC68[/youtube:sbju9e9s]


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for too hi-tech of a ban.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for too low-tech of a ban. Where's YOUR video, batman?

oops I don't have one either


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning for being low tech while banning low tech!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning someone for banning someone for being low-tech while also banning low-tech.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for low teching banning teching banana.. umm


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for confusion.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banfusion!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for the fusion of the words "ban" and "confusion".


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

thats bantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bantastic ban tactics!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned. Get the **** out of this forum! Get out! Get! (Sorry, I love Curb Your Enthusiasm and Susie's angry rants.)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being so harsh! :cry


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because if you can't take the harsh, then get out of the marsh!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because marshes are scary.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for fishing in the dark.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because superman can fly


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because salt is salty. Just ask Patton.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

banned because I have a head ache


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you didn't mow my lawn.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'll do it for a hefty salary.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'll do it for a dollar cheaper


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I'll do it for a dollop of Daisy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I could really use a popsicle.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I have a whole box and you ain't gettin any.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not sharing :cry


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because big girls don't cry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for quoting fergie!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm fergalicious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol. Banned for being up in the gym, workin on your fitness and also having a witness.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a gemini, Shame on you ! :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

an infinite number of bottles of ban on the wall, an infinite number of bottles of ban, take one down give it to the person above you and then get banned! An infinite number of of bottles of ban on the wall!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for changing your name!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for implying that I'm really really smart.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you avatar's hand is getting burned by that candle!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because this is a ****ed up day and I like sharing :b


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm not bored for once.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because my toes are cold.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because for the first time today I am warm


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for stealing all the warmth.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I was stuck in soggy wet socks and shoes all day ugh!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't even put my shoes on today and my socks are not soggy, they're nice and comfy! :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by my jealous feet!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

bbbaaannneeeddd!!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned to infinity and beyondddd!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned because BRITNEY IS A HUMAN!!!!LEAVE HER ALONE!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not crying.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because it's roswell.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for picking on people.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for picking your nose.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because we all do it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for assuming such nonsesne.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because ginger root is good for the yout'.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because lentil soup is mental fruit!

Bahaha. Best song ever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for bahaha-ing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bahahanned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm scared.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for calling me a sac


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by lentil soup!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because soup can't ban.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because soup can ban if it's from a can. Oh yes, ban it can!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stealing my rhyming ban technique you sneak, taking a leak in the capital of mozambique!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not captalizing Mozambique, you freak


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for no period at the end of your sentence!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it wasn't a sentence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm up at 3:35am and have nothing better to do!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avatar is making me want to dance some more!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for 25 to life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned to Canada for live. Enjoy your long winters!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I happen to enjoy winter.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Darn. That was a polite ban then.

*insert mean ban here*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because my internet was cut off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being online with no internet!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i payed it off already. i didn't have it for the last 2 days! BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for trickery and page stretching.. oh yea double banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for improper use of a double ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jchildr said:


> Banned for improper use of a double ban


triple ban!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jchildr said:


> Banned for improper use of a double ban


triple ban!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

jchildr said:


> Banned for improper use of a double ban


triple ban!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for literally triple banning!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*? banned!*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Infinity Banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for trying to do bigger than 200 font!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for using regular font.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

(If you want ban, prepare for the ban!)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for no longer being backwards!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

!degnahc evah sgniht esuaceb dennaB


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for changing things.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for his latest short story, "The Little Batman Who Could."


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

BANNED for having a board name that with a little manipulation could be changed to "Spangles Dulmoon".


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being a codeword on the West Wing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey hey, you you, I don't like your old ban
No way, no way, I think you need a new one.

BANNED.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Hey hey, you you, I don't like your old ban
> No way, no way, I think you need a new one.
> 
> BANNED.


LOL banned for making me roflcopterlaugh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for roflcoptering when you could've lollerskated.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because roflcoptering is soooo much cooler than lollerskating, you know?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, I didn't, but now I do.
Banned for informing!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED ! The lot of you, just banned ok..


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for liking big bans and not lying.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Cant Touch This...whoa whoa......whoa whoa.....!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I touched it anyway!
...okay that came out wrong.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned because it sure did.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Please be banned. Thank you.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Rubber banned.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for saying please in the ban thread.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being too slow!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I was going to use that exact same ban but got side-tracked.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for being too slow! :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being just the right speed


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[background=yellow:1nqlnjhv]BANNED!!!![/background:1nqlnjhv]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for highlighting!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[background=black:37ye4mtl]BANNED!!!!!!![/background:37ye4mtl]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for lowlighting!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for NO lighting!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

[background=green:1399pndq]Ditto. Banned.[/background:1399pndq]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

[background=#FF0000:c0puc0e9]B[/background:c0puc0e9][background=#FF4000:c0puc0e9]a[/background:c0puc0e9][background=#FFFF00:c0puc0e9]n[/background:c0puc0e9][background=#008000:c0puc0e9]n[/background:c0puc0e9][background=#4000FF:c0puc0e9]e[/background:c0puc0e9][background=#8000BF:c0puc0e9]d[/background:c0puc0e9]


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that looks like it took too much work.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for discouraging hard work


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

[center:1oerqlsu]BAN IS OVER!
If you want it.[/center:1oerqlsu]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[google]banned![/google]


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for using fake BBCode tags.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for using no codes!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

.. . . ..... . . .. . . .. . ... (Morse Code)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having a sense of humor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for not having a sense of humor about other peoples' senses of humor.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because 'Roswell'? I smell UFO conspiracy all over that name!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Banned for being of Borg


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not finishing yr work yet!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being too cool with a trendy looking picture in her sig.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for calling my photography skills trendy :b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

If that photo is of Von Iva then you're banned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using a conditional ban.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for using an unconditional ban!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Banned for using an unconditional ban!


Banned for abusing Banning power!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for banning a writer!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yr also banned for banning a writer! Play by yr own rules :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being a writer and banning!!! :b


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

LOL! Banned for being a dip **** LOL! ;-)))


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!!!!!

why are all the writers ganging up on me?! :cry :cry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I need to gang it up some more :b


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned because I have no idea what "gang it up" means. And "gang it up some more" is even more confusing and scary.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because no one ever knows what the hell I'm talking about :lol


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned because I would understand you if you spoke the Queen's English. Of course, the Queen is David Bowie.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wearing Bowie's spandex!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Banned for wearing women's underwear.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not wearing any underwear.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for almost having 3000 posts.


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

banned for having more post than I have


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for joining on April 8th, 2008, and having 8 posts.

!


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

bannad for congratulations for 3000 posts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a thank you ban :b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This is a ban.


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

Bannad because I often post a lot on forums I join


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for posting a lot.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for bannading.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because i am going to nap in 

5
4
3
2
1

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

banned bacause I wrote bannad before (it's Swedish and this game is popular on my forums)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being Swedish! :b


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

banned because I speak Swedish, but live in Finland (next to Sweden)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^Banned because your President looks like Conan O'Brien!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mc Banned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having over twice as many posts as I.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Banned for having over twice as many posts as I.


banned for the same reason!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bnanend for seplinlg prlorpey .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for typing like a teenager!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

u wud thnk tht. bnd!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

84nn3d 4 84nn1n6 lolz!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for use of numbers.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Plain old banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that plain old ban might be an illusion and really might be an unplain ban!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being suspicious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*BANNED!*

You knew it was coming.
There is no such thing as a plain old ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because your ship has sailed.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's sailing to ban you.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for change of avatar and misspelling of word.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for banning a policeman!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for pointing out my spelling error. I had to change it because I am a perfectionist.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to eat crumpets


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm cold


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause so am I!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm killing time until I can go home!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for going home.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm 90% sure this isn't going to work.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm 100% sure that it won't.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm 5% sure it will!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it didn't. You're wrong!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned, the lot of you, for posting at almost exactly the same time I was going to (and for rendering my original brilliant post obsolete).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a slowpoke!


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for spelling _Joseph_ backwards. May I assume, therefore, that you are actually 81 years of age and have made 7291 posts?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for wanting to make assumptions.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for promoting the "Batman Can" when the "Batman Jar" has its particular benefits.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being witty.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for exceeding the daily ban limit (which I determine exclusively).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being the ban police!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a ban-arcist!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because only a writer could come up with something like that!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Ban the Person Over Top o' You*

Banned for having too much hair in your avatar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having too much scary in your avatar. :b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for being up early (I think).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It is early. Too early.
Banned because it's early!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because it's nearly mid-day here!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*envy ban*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Ban IllusionOfHappiness*

Banned for being envious of my avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar is awesome! It still confuses me to this day, which is why I love it.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because it's roadkill lying in a puddle of oozing blood. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm scared that thing will take over the world one day.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because me too. :afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm taking over the world, not that thing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Not banned because I want to be on yr good side when you rule the world!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

VIVA LA RESISTANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for speaking in French!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm in a dull mood and banning might help.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This ban is an illusion


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for incorporating a username into a ban.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for using a 13 letter word


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using 6, 3, 5, 1, 6 and 4 letter words.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for counting letters.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for counting Dracula.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for counting sheep.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for getting a Serta mattress and rendering the sheep useless


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for advertising the unbelievably comfortable Serta mattresses.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I want one


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for spacing out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because...aw crap I spaced out and couldn't think of a good ban!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because that's completely unacceptable!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it will have to do.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that absolutely will not do! Now go sit in the corner and think about what you have done young lady!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

cybanned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for repeating a ban 501 times!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned! its 506 times!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I really should get to sleep.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having the king of avatars!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being envious of my avatar. (Whoa, deja vu)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I so am


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned because you so are


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I have no off class today I'm letting my wrath out on you.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned cause it's so damn sunny!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you used 5'n' in your reply.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being red.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm red with a hint of blue!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I don't see the blue!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because, seriously? Does anyone else?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because it looks a bit more like a very dark purple.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for using 'a bit more like a very' which is a weird combination of words.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Bob is making me want to dance.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned 'cause he's making me want to dance too!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for dancing!
or...wanting to.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because... well, I agree.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being agreeable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I STILL SEE NO BLUE.

BANNED FOR NO BLUE.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for either having bad eyesight or a crappy monitor. Maybe both!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for not seeing the blue all around his avatar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I only see it in the sig.
Strong chance of a very crappy monitor though.
And my eyesight sucks but I'll have you know my contacts are in.

banned anyhow.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for always getting in the way of my bans of others.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Apology ban*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[email protected]!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by @ face, [email protected]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by a penguin that dislikes the @ face.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I have to go to work now so you are banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I am at work.. working very hard!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for hardly working!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos (sings to self ) "You dont have to take your... clothes off to have a good time..."


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I have heard that song but I don't know what it is.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bawned.

A ban-yawn.
Byawn?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos this town aint big enough for the both of us !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for referring to SAS as a town.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for referring to my references .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Referred!

I mean, banned!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos "I bet you think this song is about you...dont you x3 " !


----------



## blueFsharp (Mar 18, 2008)

banned because you know it really WAS about me.
duh.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the devil. :evil


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,

You're banned.

From Toscy.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning in a professional manner


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Radioactive ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*SPOOoooOOOoooKY BAaaaAAAn........*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Plain Ban.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because your post count is a palindrome (at time of ban).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because not anymore!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it WAS still when you were typing the ban, but apparently you were thinking ahead.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I always think ahead.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you're too quick with the revenge bans!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because revenge bans are the best.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using a happy face.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not using a happy face


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not using two happy faces!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making your avatar lick me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for.......[sorry, this ban was banned by the FCC]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for allowing the man to censor you


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for no longer having the most disturbing avatar.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being a chemical sac.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a chemical sac.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avatar won't lick me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause mine will!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because rawr!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of anything to ban you for, which in itself is a reason for banning you!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of reasons.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for needing a nap


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I still can't make out how many eyes that thing has.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because you are (a) Nor-dick.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my neck is doing that thing again and I'm, yes, putting the blame on you.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for having a neck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol you can't ban someone for having a neck!

Banned for banning me for having a neck when you also have a neck, which makes you a hypocrite. Don't hate on the neck


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Barney Rubble bans you for having a neck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bam-banned.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for making me lol :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Viva La Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for 20 extra n's!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because your tongue is like wet sandpaper


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you know it feels so good


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for that mental image :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I had no mental images and now I do. I could have done without.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for looking pensive in your avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using the word pensive!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I had to look that word up.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for learning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause I'm too lazy to look it up!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I had to look it up also and here are the results.

pensive 

ADJECTIVE: 

1. Deeply, often wistfully or dreamily thoughtful. 
2. Suggestive or expressive of melancholy thoughtfulness.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not paying attention in school


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause I'm bored and I blame you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because why am I awake?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Y-y-y-y-ou ah-are b-b-bbb-b-bb-ba-b-b-ba-bab-a-ba-banned!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for making eye contact


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making foot contact


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

lol banned for making inappropriate contact


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a no-contact ban.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for handicapping yourself


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not promoting contact among SASers enthusiastically.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Physically banned


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Spiritually banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Medical testingly banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!! i see a lot of banning and not a lot of writing!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm really in a log cabin hunched over a typewriter right now


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for poor posture.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lol. 

banned for slacking off!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

LostInReverie said:


> Banned for poor posture.


banned for banning faster than me!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for finishing the maze the fastest


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a period purist.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for having an attractive avi


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for also having an attractive avi *stokes the sign lovingly*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

pewbanned! pewbanned! pewbanned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a floating decapitated head


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause it was the cupcakes who told him to float forth!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a backwards name.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for waging and winning war against the evil planet ketchupia.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because they were evil and deserved it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause the ketchupians are not allied with mustardtopia and are planning an attack with their corn dog rockets!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have it on good authority the Mayonites are planning a sneak attack on the Mustardtopians with mayo packets that have been left out in the sun. They'll never see it coming.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having too long of a ban.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Buh anned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr floating head looks too much like my Uncle Tom and it's freaky!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because me and your Uncle Tom go way back.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being able to talk to the dead!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned!!! this is getting creepy!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's not creepy enough! Is that a zombie peaking in yr window?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause it's a giant corn dog zombie from mustardtopia!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it must of eating a mayo packet and died.. I tried to warn em!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> banned!!! this is getting creepy!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause..oh no! The corn dog is controlling him with his mustardly powers! :shock


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I think he needs a mustardcism!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause...where's microwave man when you need him?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because he's right here!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause yay! He saved the day! :clap


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for encouraging microwave man to kill innocent corndogs


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because he was far from innocent! Wondering outside covered in mustard like that.. what if children saw!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because mmm... Mustard


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause he was a zombie and already dead!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm hungry.
Mustard made me think of hot dogs. BBQ season soon!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you're not supposed to put mustard on hot dogs, just ketchup.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for NOT putting mustard on hot dog along with your ketchup! That is like blasphemous or something!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

BBQ.....................droooooool

Uhh,, what's this thread? Oh, right, banned...or something..


BBQ....ahhhhhhh................


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for drooling.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for wishing he had something to drool about. :stu :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I do have something to drool about.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for not elaborating!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause I guess he's not going to elaborate!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for correctness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being secretive.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause lol, we all have SA. Aren't we all secretive?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having SA.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

There is no shame in banning oneself. Banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning yrself on a Tuesday which is a Felony!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having no reason!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for a reason.. but I'm not telling!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause good! I don't want to hear it anyways!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a porn 'stache in your avatar


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned because I can!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a morning ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

This is also a morning ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is a late morning ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being late to the party


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I arrived fashionably late.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for getting invited to a party.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because your invitation must have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being able to do this...
[youtube:3fabentn]g8xlYJ0_cDU[/youtube:3fabentn]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by my spleen :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned-aged Spleen for IofH

(i'm tired, that's the best I could do :con )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It was fine :b

Banned for doing the best you could do when your worst would have been acceptable, since this is the ban thread.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Worst Ban Ever


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned for banning appropriately.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for all the world to see.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because I couldn't get this outta my head until I posted it.

Spleeny Spleeny Bo-feeny Banana fanna fo feeny fee fi fo - Feeny. Spleeny!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for the fond memories


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned! :kma


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

blanned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being 9 hours behind.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being from the future!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because no one gets it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I get it, and also for being 9 hours behind.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what do you mean 9 hours behind? BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for eating lunch a few hours ago!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yeah, hmm, banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

El banno!


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

banned for saying EL BANNO
your BANNED.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for banning in capitals!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Pleased to ban you.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Pleased to ban you too, ardrum!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The pleasure to ban you was all mine.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

bananzeeeeeed!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bonobo banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because no one has viewed that picture yet.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because they want to view it and just don't know it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's been viewed a total of 3 times as of now.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that bonobo pic is a lil too sexy for this thread


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

BANNED BY THAT BONOBO AGAIN (and for having bonobo lust)!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having bonobo lust! All that silky fur.. how could you not!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because shhhhhh... the bonobo might hear you. You don't want bonobos to know you have bonobo lust. They're CRAAAZY.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because bonobo is an anagram of bonbon


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because also... noob-oon


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the power invested in me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having invested power.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not investing when the investing was good!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because now all I can think of is vests.

Banned by a vest!
And now the Simpons song about vests is in my head (you know..the Mr. Burns 'see my vest' one. Someone better know so I don't look like an idiot)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for getting that song stuck in my head! See my vest made of real gorilla chest!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Banned for knowing the song.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause I don't know the song! ops


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not being up on random Simpsons trivia! No hot dog for you!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

BANNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEDDDD FORRRRRRR NOTTTT BEINGGGGG ASSSSSS DRUNK ASSSS ME ISSSS .


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being as sober as me


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

banned for being sober!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for a lazy ban.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by the daytime of the night.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for using a confusing ban.

Whoever is below me please, PLEASE take pity on me and don't ban me! It only takes one kind soul to end the cycle!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I take pity on no one. Banned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Pitiless monster! Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Cookie Monster! Banned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Elmo! Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Sunny Day 
Sweepin' the clouds away 
On my way to where the air is sweet 

Can you tell me how to get, 
How to get to Sesame Street 

Come and play 
Everything's A-OK 
Friendly neighbors there 
That's where we meet 

Can you tell me how to get 
How to get to Sesame Street 

It's a magic carpet ride 
Every door will open wide 
To Happy people like you-- 
Happy people like 
What a beautiful 

Sunny Day 
Sweepin' the clouds away 
On my way to where the air is sweet 

Can you tell me how to get, 
How to get to Sesame street... 

How to get to Sesame Street 

BANNED!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I did not read that whole thing.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for dissappointing Big Bird.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for being the person above me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being as technical as Burt.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for stealing my rubber duckie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because "Rubber ducky, you're the one! You make bath-time so much fun!"


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for quoting burt and ernies sexual innuendos


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for trying to kill this thread.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned by yoda : There is no try, only do.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

yoda has no authority here, banned is he, as are you


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not doing.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

The girl in your avatar is too cute, banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having no avatar for me to critique.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for banning for the same reason I gave for banning the same banned member a page or two back lol

[edit] banned for posting to quick lol !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm confused. Banned!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

so am I! Banned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for confusing yourself.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my headache is backkkkk


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not using a period.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Gahh! Banned because you are going to ban me for that forever!


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Banned for not drinking the blood of a unicorn.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause that was only a horse with a traffic cone on it's head!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because...because...because...ummmm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I came here to ban someone and chew bubblegum and I'm all out of bubblegum.
BANNED!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause I have nothing better to do!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having nothing better to do


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because someone has to think of the children.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the children need to stop being so lazy and start thinking about themselves!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for trying to foil my plan for total erosion of society by producing lazy selfish children. Muhahaha. My plan would have worked if it werent for those pesky meddling kids.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for octopus lovin


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for neglecting chester


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having good MS Paint skills.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by me and what army?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by an army.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for regurgitating that avatar.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that's such a gross word.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that's exactly why I used it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for -insert gross word here-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I can't think of a gross word.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because you CAN'T ban me for having 2222 posts anymore! :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, you always have to be one step ahead, don't you? Banned in frustration!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for getting frustrated too easily!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having 3000 posts. 


I know you don't have 3000 posts right now but someday you will and you'll all remember this post and say, 
"That guy was like ****in' Nostradamus with his predictions and ****"


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^^ I won't believe it until I see it. BANNED!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning a fellow Bruins fan


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Go Bruins Go!!!! I hate Montreal.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because thats just how I roll. :yes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

You're all banned because you moved and I lost my wireless connection! Damn you all!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is a drunken ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being drunen. Or dubk. Durnk?! Drnk. I mean, ruk. Drnurk. ****!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having awesome drunken typing skills like me!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I can't find my lighter and I don't care. Well, I care, but just enough to ban you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have 3 lighters within reach.. and I'm not sharing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having the ability to start fires with your mind!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because maybe I can *thinks hard* Anything in yr vicinity suddenly burst into flames?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause now I'm on fire!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm a fire starter!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for not letting it die !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it will never die!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned! AAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I've posted every other ban and must keep it up


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause, I'll put an end to that!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:twisted


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause that smiley was part of the ban!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning with illustrations


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that is pure genius :nw :nw


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning my awesomeness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being so awesome!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for spreading the awesome


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because awesome is a great disease.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you forgot to get your awesome shot


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being afraid,very afraid..


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for assuming he is *very* afraid


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for bolding. :no


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for assuming my assumptions should be banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Damnit too slow Again..


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

[center:4letawqm]Banned. [/center:4letawqm]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I thought you'd mastered the invisi-ban!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for regurgitating avatars again.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for Canada


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for Libra!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for [email protected]!#


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for the new ninja pic.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because Iio is best unremixed


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of ninjaness.

damnit! guess it still works. it was meant for you all along :sus


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You know it's coming - banned for being slow.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that's what ninjas do!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned on the run!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned on the sit!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for not knowing what "Band on the Run" is! Ya young whipper snapper you. (It's Paul McCartney's first album after leaving The Bee'oles)


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

banned for saying "young whipper snapper"

it tickles me :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for saying "it tickles me". Too cute!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I've already used banned on the run! Also banned for getting that song stuck in my head!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It's hard to ban a person who has probably sung "Mamunia' but BANNED YOU ARE!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because cheese is just awesome.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause I agree!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for agreeing and banning me anyways.. where's the love?!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a drunken fool!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I'm jealous. 
I too, wish to be a drunken fool.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause I'm just a fool.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned 'cause I care


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

banned for loving too much


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not loving enough.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being offline.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being online


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto ban.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for sailing away


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

BANNED for reminding me of the band Styx, which I hate...come sail away, come sail away, come sai.......I can't finish.....baaaaaaaaad music.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANGRY ****ING BAN.

*fumes*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not sailing to yr happy place


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by bananas in pajamas!

[youtube:c7ztwe5n]t94LtCvP9ck[/youtube:c7ztwe5n]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm banning you from a cell phone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm banning you from my computer!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning from a cell phone!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

banned for being born


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a Boba Fett avatar when you should be using IG-88


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos wtf is IG-88 ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto ban #2


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ditto ban #3 take that crap to the geek thread. Unless an IG-88 is a nuke, then you have my full attention.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

banned for not knowing who IG-88 is x3 (300th was garbage)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for too many numbers in your screen name!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hating on numbers


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because numbers are evil and should never have been invented.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a number-hating ninja


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a number hating ninja hater!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a number hating ninja hater hater


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned

My brain isn't working today.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was just walking along peacefully la-la-la'ing in my head when I came across this thread and had no choice but to BAN YOU.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a creative ban.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the creativity pretty much ends there.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because I never saw where the creativity started!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It was a very small start. banned for not noticing!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for optical as well as emotional illusions


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for being an anagram of chserymic!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being an anagram of scoty and not beaming me up!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wanted to be beamed up


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned from banning from the ban forum.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Can someone unban me so I can start banning again


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

No. Banned.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Take your questions elsewhere, this is the ban thread! Banned!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for writing out '5318008' on a calculator, turning it upside down and sniggering when you were 14.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for farting on the banning thread!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm bored and it's something to do!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being bored


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause the name SPG reminds me of spaghetti!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned in the name of single necked guitars


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Totally banned, like, ya know? *twirls hair*


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for not having a lollipop! I think you call them 'suckers'?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a sucka


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banana Banned!! :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because, goddamnit, why do I have such a monotonous singing voice!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for needing a sing coach.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Lunchtime BAN (est)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I already ate lunch.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned until you learn to sing with some tonal variation, pleeeease!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's hopeless. Really.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Awww, banned because it's not hopeless. :hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes it is! lol bannnnnned.
I just don't have a nice singing voice.
*cough*gotitfrommymom


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay okay, you're banned for having a singing voice that if it could give off odor would smell like feet or ***. lol.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Breaking up this 2 person ban streak. Banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

That was gross. Banned for grossness.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

lol, banned for making me chuckle. I"m going to back to work but it was a pleasure banning you on my lunch hour. G'day mate.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ban ya next time.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for dominating the banning topic. lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banashi'd!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for ramming into me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because once again, you made me think dirty thoughts. It's always on this thread!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Why aye banned, Geordie style !


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what the hell you just banned the person above you for. :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Zombie Mask Clown Disco! (banned because I know your acronyms)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Umm banned for being acronymical ! if thats even a word..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Accurate and assertive astronomical accidentally acronymical

... ban.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not really knowing the art of concealment and warfare.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

OMG! is that rabbit being tortured!? BANNED!!!!!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for second-hand poke.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNED


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned!

one post closer to 2000 posts!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want to hit 9,000 posts!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to hit 2000 before you hit 9000!

BANNED!!!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Zombie Mask Clown Disco! (banned because I know your acronyms)


LOL!!!!
That made my day :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl
Banned because I feel like GOD, and do whatever I wish.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for feeling like God and going all willy nilly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying willy nilly.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for saying willy nilly too


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for having a name that is the same as the acronym for PolyAcrylonitrileButadieneStyrene - a plastic that I just partly invented.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for using more than 10 syllables in a single word.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not realising that I know other ones like PolyTetraFluouroEthylene


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not knowing Polywollydoodlealltheday


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

This is a birthday ban!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This is also a birthday ban!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because birthdays suck ***


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because sucking an *** seems like a very unhealthy activity


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for eggsaulting a bunny!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm stupid.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for self denigration :hug


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for associating an affectionate emoticon with me. Ewwy.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hug ban! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos im in a $hitty mood.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for sharing the same arsey weather as me right now


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

bunny banned


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ParoxylAminoBenzylSiloxate banned! Plus I already got bunny banned. DOUBLE BAN.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED because........................................!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for only giving ONE of your little dots a groovy mohican


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for stating the obvious in your sig.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Edit: banned for beating me to a ban!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for your editing ways.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My ways are the best kind.
Edited ban!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because of stuff


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Polar bear banned. 

That was lame...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for referencing a polar bear in the process of a ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for sitting on a couch.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because in fact, Batman Cannot.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for rejecting my offer of man love!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for proposing bumfun!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for beating me to the "purveying brutal homosexuality" ban


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Interdit en francais.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED FOR NOT SPRECKIN ZE ENGLISH!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban myself cause I suck.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for hating on yourself.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for mesmerizing me with your avatar!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Muahaha mission accomplished.

oh and banned!

2 missions accomplished. I'm on a roll.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for accomplishing two missions in a very short timeframe!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you're from Ontario and i'm not


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for a laughable amount of posts!!!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for making a topic about having 2000 posts.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

You're ****ing banned. I'm in a ****ing banning mood.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for profanity.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Banned for thinking I care!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you should ****ing care.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for ****ing caring


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

**** everyone, banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for ****ing everyone


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

@#$%


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg that was really funny
I ban you all too!

BANNED!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning everyone when you can just ban the one above you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a rule enforcing ninja


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for harnessing the cuteness of cupcakes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned. New page style!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cause how can I resist posting on page 311?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because 3 + 1 + 1 = 5.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because subtracting is cooler than adding.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because subtracting is more complicated.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for a complicated attempt to complicate an uncomplicated subject.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ummm, banned? :con


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

im confused. banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for having no tolerance for those who are omnipotent


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned by association


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

also banned by association


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for being a copy-cat.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

banned for being a copy-cat... wait crap. Banned for making me look like a moron


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a Taurus


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for also being a taurus


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for calling me a terrible car made by ford


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for winning this round


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for losing this round


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for having an misunderstood avatar


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having quoting jim morrison!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for quoting George Seinfeld!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being the creator of many hot avatars


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for not putting () around seinfeld!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I never typed Seinfeld at all


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because that ban wasn't for you, and i ban you again for posting faster than me!!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting too slowly


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for posting too quickly.

And doublebanned for that cockeyed looking animal in your sig!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for lurking outside my forum.

http://www.saggydude.com/forum/awesome/forum does not appreciate lurkers.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning that guy before I could ban him for banning me for having a "cockeyed looking animal" in my signature


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for saying cock.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for not giving me the chance to tripleban that cockeyed animal guy!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wanting to tripleban me


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I think he'd rather triple team you. :um


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Behold thus yee Ban feeble minions.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a "wife-beater" in your avatar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for now having 2 animals that won't stop staring at me!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for previously being cat girl in your avatar and making me fancy you


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for saying fancy.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for wanting to use diffrent words that are probably way cooler sounding in an american accent


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being American


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for eating apple pie and loving uncle sam


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for getting my uncle involved in all this


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ping pong ban

(someone please step in. Polar / batman can / mserychic / illusion .. I know youre out there)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Happy to oblige. Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for obliging


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have to get up at 6 tomorrow to catch in interview on an Ohio radio station!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because there is nothing interesting in Ohio


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned only because I'm in a banning mood


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You have been banned because we need to see your ID. It will not be used for identity theft or any other shady business we may or may not have contemplated.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED for being a kick-*** ninja!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for looking like britney


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah, hmmm....I'm not sure I like that.......

don't know how to feel about that.


especially considering her current problems.....

so...........BANNED for being you.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not realising Im talking about the original, non drug addled, SEXY britney.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I knew you were talking about that
but I just don't like being compared to her. Although I will take it as a compliment.......thank you........although I did change it. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned with joy and happiness.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being happy and joyful


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because fudgesicles always make me happy even though I don't have one yet.

Soooon *rubs hands together*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I want one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm sure you have popsicles stashed somewhere. Mine, all mine!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I do, but I want a fudgesicle damnit.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having frozen treats stashed without sharing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the whole idea behind "stashing" is that you do not have to share.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for knowing the stashing rules.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being orange. That's just unacceptable :no


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for accidentally letting the balloon you were blowing up escape just as you took that photograph

*pffft ... pfft .... thpthpthpthpthpthpthpthpthp .... flump*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Banned cause it's still there, it's just invisible.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for explicitly implying that she's lying.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm not implying it, I _know_ she is!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for being a Cylon.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fracking banned!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This is a McBan.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Hamilton will never get an NHL team.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because soon, Canada won't have anymore NHL teams


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Really do the US really need a team in anaheim?
Banned for stealing our Religion\Hockey.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because 4 of the original 6 were american teams


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

BANNED! because is the crap I have to read at 6:45 am before I go to work?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause it's 7:53 here.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

DOUBLE BANNAROONY!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Triple bannalama!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

QUADROOPLE BANNANARAMA!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

5 times banned?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha!!! 6 times banned didda banned bing bong.

banned for making me giggly wiggly. 

(wth did I just say?????)

I swear I'm not high right now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That made no sense at all. BANNED!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because no sense is the best sense EVER.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

That's true,
but you,
are banned anyhoo


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned anyHOW.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that wouldn't rhyme.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aw, crap.

Banned cause it wasn't supposed to but would have been cooler if it did mhmm.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for blowing me kisses!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not blowing me kisses.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Likewise :um 

Banned!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*blows kisses to everyone on this thread*

:mushy 

BANNED because yeah.........stuff and stuff


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because you didn't use listerine before you blew that kiss. DUCK! :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because you are wrong. I have brushed my teeth and used mouth wash. :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for burning a hole right through me with your stare


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for still not beating that Solitaire game.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> banned for burning a hole right through me with your stare


sorry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED BECAUSE
WE LOST ILLUSIONS!!

WHERE ARE YOU, ILLUSIONS!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I kidnapped Illusions and now use her as modern art (she has to hold extremely still... like a wax museum figure but even more real).


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for telling me to feel the touch of the real


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned... Feel the realness, for realness. (Is no one familiar with this reference? Come on, Canadians!)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for knowing anything about the Great White North


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by the Trailer Park Boys (the answer).


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have no idea who the trailer park boys are


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Beastie Boys!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by The Biz


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by animal control.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Mahavishnu Orchestra! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned in E Minor


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by Norwegians


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by susie (from curb your enthusiasm)

[youtube:yk155blc]fUpUIXRToJs[/youtube:yk155blc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned by the Mahavishnu Orchestra! :lol :lol :lol


aw hellz nah!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned in defilade


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by drama prairie dog!

[youtube:3dpvi0bd]jHjFxJVeCQs[/youtube:3dpvi0bd]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lmao...I leave for school and I get kidnapped on the ban thread. Go figure!

Banned cause I'm breaking the image ban :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> lmao...I leave for school and I get kidnapped on the ban thread. Go figure!


[youtube:4a96xlg3]jHjFxJVeCQs[/youtube:4a96xlg3]

*sigh* banned...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Sighbanned right back atcha!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Flux capacitor ban


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

That's pretty nifty! Too bad you're banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Bestiality banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that turned me on.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because apparently it didn't turn you on enough to enlarge it. [Not viewed yet]


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

How many of the people above me can I ban? Banned for no ground rules


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beeatch ban.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry no Beeatching will be tolerated.
BANNED


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for genetically engineering horses


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for suggesting god should also be banned on the basis of genetically engineering horses!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for saying you are god, Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasphema, BE BONNED!

*Read the above in a Charleton Heston biblical voice for FULL effect!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for various reasons I don't feel like getting into at this particular moment in time.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for banning for insufficient reasons.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I had a sufficient amount of reasons, I just did not disclose any information regarding the nature of these reasons.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Prove it,banned.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned, darnit, I wanted to ban Ninja...Ninja Ninja bo binja fee fi fo ...Finja...Ninja!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for excessive rhyming.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No such thing. Banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a black & white picture without a touch of orange.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If I start seeing orange in my pic I'm gonna ban you for it.
And I'm going to ban you right aboutttt



now!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

banned for hallucinating colors!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having a finger monkey


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I want one of those banana dogs.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm issuing a ban on both people above me for not explaining what a banana dog or a finger monkey is


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not being in the know like us cool kids


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned for making me feel rejected!! :cry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by bananadog! Fear his potassiumy wrath!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for posting scary pictures!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning awesome drawings!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Ban kitty's authority does not require her to explain reasons for bannage


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the SA bunny!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned By hunter Joe. Then eaten.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

non-animated ban


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because the talking goat can only say "what?"
[youtube:sh2e99kn]HMZIbRjmodc[/youtube:sh2e99kn]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because animals need to stop talking!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because animals don't talk


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omg banned everyone because those drawing are funny as hell

that was great.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for talking kind of like my parents


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because "WHAT?!?"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because fluff and fluff.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are banned because this is what I do when I'm bored. Yawn.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for improper yawnage.

This is how it's done - Yawn :yawn


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you look tad bit pale


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because he looks totally fine. I like that pic. Stop busting on my homie, G.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because you look even more pale (and neon orange).

(But I'm the King of Pale in real life.)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because none of you know pale until you've seen my legs.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for offering to show your legs, young lady


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't worry, I wouldn't want to blind anyone.
Banned for thinking I would blind SAS.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I'm already blind, way to be sensitive lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause me too let's be friends. We can share glasses, lol. Do you like purple frames?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I'd rather have leopard skin frames, would that be alright?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I love SAS


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because of *STUFF AND STUFF*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause I already like this movie for loading so fast. Go movie!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for something.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for nothing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for everything.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for being hot and huggable


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED for STUFF!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for liking yellowjackets.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for using a word I havent heard before


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not knowing the horrors of yellowjackets (memories of childhood fears arise... ahhhh!!!!!!! runn!!!!).


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I needed to burn off some presentation anxiety


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because banning is all the rage these days


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for letting rage guide her actions.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned monkeyboy banned !


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for joining 1 minute before the hour.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a sandwich short of a picnic.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I make wraps not sandwiches!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i must i must increase my bust.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Bannned for increasing your bust.

That one is petty lame...oh well I could not think of anything else.. :stu


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for making me squint!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

mouhahahaha
Banned for falling for my devilish squinting plan :evil


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for a possessing a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for playing pocket pool.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because the aliens are about to abduct you. for real, watch out.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I have to.
Really. Don't blame me. You know what they say - "When you gotta ban, you gotta ban"

:yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What?!

Banned because I gotta ban.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

crap

banned because where u live is cold


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because you rule.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for riding on the storm.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for ruining my awesome ban :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for referring to a Jim Morrison song, which is really awesome, really.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for the debil-atar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for starting a new page.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for continuing the new page


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for continuing to continue this new page. but thanks for eating the cupcake space avenger.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I ate the cupcake, not her.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not saving me a piece.

You have to bring enough for the whole class, doncha know?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for wit


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for awesomeness.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for being in the scene where HAL is deactivated


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for NOT being in that same scene. Because you needed to be there and you weren't.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for not knowing the words to 'daisy daisy'

and for being stuck in a ban loop


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ummm banned because you are right about that.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because I know you and Frank were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I'm colored confused right now although I appear red.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because Im afraid. I'm afraid, Dave. Dave, my mind is going. I can feel it. I can feel it. My mind is going. There is no question about it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I'm a... fraid. Good afternoon, gentlemen. I am a HAL 9000 computer. I became operational at the H.A.L. plant in Urbana, Illinois on the 12th of January 1992. My instructor was Mr. Langley, and he taught me to sing a song. If you'd like to hear it I can sing it for you


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You 2 break it up! Banned!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for not sharing that cupcake!
I'm still upset about that.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm having Pringles later, you can have some of those.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for loving the wavey crispy goodness of addiction


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I'm addicted.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because naltrexone is available on prescpription


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because that has nothing to do with the price of tea in China.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because this is the ban thread.

And it's not China. Japan.

JAPAN.



But they don't have tea in Japan. <- I totally made that up.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because you can use a katana to slice tea

but only in china

where they grow tea


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

EXACTLY!

banned.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for wanting to be bigger


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dennab

backwards style


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning backwards, and for stuff and stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for almost banning me from the ninja union


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned from the ninja union.

Just kidding! 

But you are still banned.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Banned because this thread is progressing way too fast for me to keep up with. THats it im going to make some more drawings, such as "Ban turtle says slow the **** down poster!"


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because the turtle is already drawn


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

You will pay for this, in the most incredibly artistic manner ever. It will be remember for decades. YOU WILL REGRET THIS. BANNED


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh now hold on, banned for stealing art work! PSH! God damn your mug is sexy. I wish you had posted that like months ago


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a radical idea. The door _swings both ways_, we could reverse the particle flow through the gate.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

BanterflUGen!! For not complimenting my German!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being too fast!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned cuz that's right, sister! You cain't keep up wit me nuh-uh!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for old-times sake.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for living in the past! (and for new-times sake)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for lacking obvious reasons to be banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I only feel fakeness


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not buying the genuine leather version

can you get leather keyboards? hmmmm ....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because Chester deserves at least a 75/25 advantage.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because unless you're talking about Chester the Cheetah, I'm not interested.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not fearing a rollerchester attack.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because circle cats are who you should really fear


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I can scare them away with rhombus dogs.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because rhombus dogs run from abstract giraffes!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I can't think of a clever shape/animal combination.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I am a prisoner locked up behind Xanax bars 
I have just boarded a plane without a pilot 
And violets are blue, 
Roses are red 
Daisies are yellow, 
The flowers are dead

Banned lil wayne style


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an asstrich avatar


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because your siggy is prettier than your avy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I'm ripe out of banning ideas right now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because right now with my crappy monitor your av almost looks like the mona lisa, after someone spilled red wine on it and made her look to the right instead of the left (our right - the viewer, for the direction freaks among you)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for making me lol.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

banned for using an avatar that is too bright for color-sensitive people


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eeerrmm, banned because its not really that bright considering the dark red coloring off-sets the brightness.

Sorry about your eyes though. :hug


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

banned for rubbing me on the head (i am not at color-sensitive btw)


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for hogging all the 'a' s


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because you are now GREEN!
Green is actually my favorite color.
(true story)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because this thread looks like a Christmas tree with all the red and green.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for breaking up the Christmas theme.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because heheheheh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because "Jingle bells! Jingle bell! Jingle alllll the wayyyy!"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by Santa's elves.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I am one of Santa's elves.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for denying your oompaloompa roots


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because all Oompa Loompas are Santa's elves (but not the other way around). I'm both.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because only your hair is orange and not the whole of you so you have surgically removed your oompaloompaness


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because maybe_maybe_maybe.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because you know you want to

and because yet again I got the new page


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

yes_yes_yes you are banned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

IllusionOfYouare****ingbannedness


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because oh wow you guys are on the ban thread 24 / 7

you are the dwarf keepers of the realm of ban

so banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol lol lol lol

banned.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

blanket ban because oh wow i just turned off the swear-o-matic and you guys have POTTIE MOUTHS

:spank


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

teh banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

****ing banned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Mother ****ing banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Current ban is not appropriate for SAS.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[google]banned![/google]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*laugh* banned...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*sneeze* banned...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*hiccup* banned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*fart* banned...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*follow through* banned


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*squeaky cheeks on leather* banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sigh* banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*hungry* banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*exercising* ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*asterisk* ban


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

sdrawkcab nab


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for drawing a cab.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because whatever


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for making me like cats


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because thats all I can do right now is ban you. :stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for looking all red.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not having a me-vatar.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for discriminating against the Spacey-vatar.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*eating* ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Frustrated ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Un-frustrated ban!
Which in reality is still really frustrated!!
Banned!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I can't print out any threads you have posted in. I just run out of ink halfway through your nickname.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you need a laser printer.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because you're printing out threads she posted in?? That's weird even for a Norwegian. 

:um


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for being late


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LMAO.

banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damnit slow ban. I ban myself.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because your screenie anagrams to 'In a foolish pulpiness'


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it does not. She doesn't have spaces in her nickname.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned becasue as High Ninja of Ninjidity, I can add spaces where I like

pwned

InAFoolishPulpiness

Damn Scandinavian accuracy

Go take another national publc holiday and enjoy your over-priced car :mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I want to join this fun. Banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you guys are too fast


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for liking it slow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because where is MY emotion definer hmmmm?


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned, just banned


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is a universal ban, since I predict maybe someone will post another ban before I submit this, I mean with the pace this is going at.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Rubber banned man.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

World-wide BAN, from Ban Inc, of which I'm the Chairman, with a capitol C.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being completely uncalm.

Has someone done that before? Probably.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because your name anagrams to 'Cant ban am'

which is close enough to "Cant ban em" to make me laugh and feel smug


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using that before and then editing and now recycling it. Thought you had me beat but NOOOOO!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for being lightning boy

and for not seeing i had to delete the damn thing when FC beat me to the ban


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for being north of the border


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I always do rolling stops.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I made a ban just for you


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

That was very considerate, thank you!

You are banned, however....


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because your name anagrams ..

oh wait

****


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because your name anagrams to heya_heya_heya


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because oh yeah cool


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned because don't cha wish your girlfriend was a freak like me.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because no.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for colour co-ordinating


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for looking surprisingly calm in an explosion.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned to Newfoundland. For life!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^LOL, great one! Banned for making fun of someone who may or may not be atomically poisoned.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH, THIS IS REVENGE FOR A FEW PAGES BACK! PABS BAT AND ILLUSION ARE HERE BY BANNED SO THAT I MAY BAN YEAHx3.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being indecisive

oops too slow again ... what a turd,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

DRIVE BY BAN!

DUCK!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for throwing ducks from car windows.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Freeform "I am weirded out unbeliievably" ban for what is surely a _minor_ overreaction to posting a turtle.

A turtle.

**backs away gradually and fumbles around for straitjacket, thorazine and 3 rolls of rubber wallpaper for MGE's bedroom**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Whack Attack Ban!


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

BANNED THIS IS NOT OVER, ALL OF YOUUUU


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because banning will NEVER be over. It will go on FOREVER! wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for using one more 'e' than regulation


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*bans the person above him*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bans roswell!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*bans Coconut and TOTALLY doesn't regret it!*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bans you again and I definitely don't regret it EITHER!

MUWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

HA!! As if I even CARE whether you regret it or not! BANNED!

*secretly nurses internal wounds and prepares to sob himself to sleep tonight*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awwwww

huggie ban for internal wounds. :hug


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for niceness in the banning zone!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for banning in the banning zone.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for always beating me to a mserychic ban where I say something about cats and people being pretty


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you had 4 minutes to beat me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FAST BAN


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you just received a speeding ticket


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for never giving yr asstrich a break!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

yr banned! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for excessive Gir cuteness! I'm dancing like a monkey!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an avatar almost as cool as mine


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm not sure...but I think it might actually be growing on me this time.

And I wouldn't be surprised to find out it was growing on anything because it is the spitting image of mold.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for mentioning "mold" and "something growing on you" in the same post!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause that's how I roll.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because you are on form today sense of humourally speaking

EDIT: especially as you are tired :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


>


BANNED FOR THAT AWESOME DRAWING! 
haha ha Seriously, that was good! :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not following the rules


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I am exempt from all rules.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


BANNED!!!!

its awful. the cat is bigger than her...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for looking like Dark Helmet


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Spider-ban


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Sexy Lincoln ban!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for stealing my art!!!!!!!!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for stealing Torlin's art.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ummm, i don't like you! banned! :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because Spaceballs commands me too!
Merchandising, merchandising, where the real money from the movie is made. Spaceballs-the T-shirt, Spaceballs-the Coloring Book, Spaceballs-the Lunch box, Spaceballs-the Breakfast Cereal, Spaceballs-the Flame Thrower.

And last but not least, Spaceballs the doll, me. 
[pulls string] 
Doll: May the schwartz be with you!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for jibberi :blah ng


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

JIBBERJABBERING? I pity the fool who just got banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for the dung ban. It was made of awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah bans the person up there who said I was jibba jabbering, wuz up wit dat? dang.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

k banned for being a yummy mummy. (tries to get back in the good books)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol 
That is such a funny expression.
Banned for making me laugh and getting back on my good side.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Coco...come to the dark side once more...come to the dark side...

You will accept this ban *waves hand*
"I will accept this band"
What? No! ****!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Just getting one more ban in. So yeah, you're banned!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for the hell of it !


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for the heaven of it.

lame...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Too true but good try umm banned Kung Fu style.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for having 2000 post more than me and thus making me feel quite pathetic.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm banning myself for being late and making myself look like a complete retard


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for making me stare at your avatar every time I see it.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Toscy said:


> Banned for making me stare at your avatar every time I see it.


 :ditto


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by Mother Box outside the Boom Tube


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I said so.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because there's no other way to ban you than to use the stuff and stuff..stuff


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned cuz you can't get yo freak on around here


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because gosh... Long time no see..


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned cuz...I missed you?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DON'T REMEMBER ME!!!!!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you're right (I wipe my memory every other day)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you fell for it, and no I don't really know you :rofl


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

your ****ing banned!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for ****ing banning a trickster


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

As Ned Flanders would say:

You're ban-diddly-anned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned d'oh!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a piece of play-doe!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned by the Gecko in the commercials


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i hate that six flags guy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hating him!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for liking him.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for hatin' on likin'!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me an exception.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because awwww heh see what I mean


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I don't know. :con


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because crypticism


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being you. :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because I am equally confused


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because that made me laugh in my head a little and I don't know why.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for making the 5,088th post in this thread.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the banana ninja!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an avatar featuring Harry Potter and his owl


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for making me ROFL


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for making want to kick your astroterph!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because you wanna be a pina colada


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I'd rather drink one right now than be one.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for being an alcofromolic


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for that awesomatastic word.

You make me an alchomololic cuz you are a crazy s-- of a b--ch.

so shut up.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*mouths the words "fork ewe" *


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Break up ban.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because she sooo started it


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because NAAA UHHH YOU started it!

*sticks tongue out at you*


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because one mouse click in the top right of this screen (339) is all the evidence I need

*sulk*
*hides behind batman*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

forget it

I'm not clicking my mouse anywhere

Banned for trying to instew investigatory evidence.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for perverting the course of justice
but not being perverted


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz your wrong about that.

*ends banning session*

*claims victory*


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for making me draw breath, stop and then look confused

*blush*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because what the hell just happened here?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I have no clue.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Grizzly bear > Polar bear

Banned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Polar bear > Batman

Banned.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

_*Zing!*_

B A N N E D


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for 'arty'

unbanned for 'green'

banned again baecause its about banning


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Banned for me-vatar reminding me of Dr. Beckett. 



Atlantis anyone??


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for not sharing SA's love!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for lurking.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*unidentified ban*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I'm kind of bored right now. *shrugs*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

[background=#800080:16vktxa1]*A purple ban just for you*[/background:16vktxa1]


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for giving special treatment!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not understanding the unstoppable natural attraction to the sexy space chick .. and her powers of MAN-NOSIS ....


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Is your sig sperm? Banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for whatever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for unbolding your sig.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for noticing that.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I miss your stuff and stuff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz the stuff and stuff had to leave because it had some stuff and stuff to do and stuff like make some stuffing and stuff, you know stuff like that......


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for nothing to do with something I don't recall


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Bannned

*This ban is sponsored by Dodge
Dodge grab life by the horns*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned because Six Flags guy drives a Chevrolet.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for overstepping the lurking boundaries.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr shirt looks red to me


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned because that white in your avatar really brings out the blue in your usename.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because her username is purple.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K Banned nonchalantly whatever the **** that means .


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it means un-caringly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause I need to get my ban on


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh well banned for making me look stupid "scratches head"


Yep too slow again so banned cos oh its so on now !


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for head scratchage.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for stealing my panties!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm wearing them.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for wearing em on yr head


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for yet another mental image I could have done without.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep banned for scarring image of Jason dancing about in cheesy Y-fronts :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banning Jason up their for wearing women's underwear.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for rulebreaking! Edit: By four posts!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I don't have to play by the rules.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being a rebel.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having less posts than me!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for having more post than me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining SAS one day after me..


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you've only been here since Jan?!?!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Banned because you've only been here since Jan?!?!


Banned for, not finding out if your boss had nipple piercings, WTF is wrong with you;-)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

banned for making fun of the 'januaries' :b :b :b


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Banned because you've only been here since Jan?!?!


Is that a bad thing? :shock



Kanashi said:


> Banned for being too slow


 :ditto


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because no it just seems like I've been banning you longer than that :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being a veteran banner. :nw


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because 232 is like

fake.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being icy cold


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm banning all the 1000+ posters for bashing on the newbies :cry :spank


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avatar is having a seizure.. might want to get it to the er


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Frito Band-ito!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz I want some fritos now...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned 'cause "gimme gimme never gets"


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Banned for working in a button factory!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because SA loves me more.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I had SA's love child


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because your avatar makes us all look dumb and uneducated.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being fooled by my braniac pose


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for awesomeness!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for extraordiness!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for polarordiness


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

bANNeD for having a name that sounds like heatlhy cereal.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having a name that sounds like a sleepy time tea


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

YOU AGAIN?BANNED


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Imma ban you so hard


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for stealing my pony


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned ! No Ifs , No buts and No backchat, Now go to your room.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned forrrrrrrrrrrrrr, im not sure. Just banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for reason unknown.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for excessive r'ing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damnit.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned didda ban ban bannnned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know what to ban you for either. Ummmmm. Well your sig is now green instead of purple so you're banned for that.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hey! banned for banning for nonsensical nonsense!
and for wearing a red shirt. :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it's orange damnit!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos only inmates wear orange shirts. (ok that was lame...)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my ban was much worse.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because your bans ALWAYS rule. Just remember that and breathe it in.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos your too kind,no really you hang up no you hang up ! (ok took that a wee bit too far)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for not hanging up first!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All this breathing in caused a much larger ban.
*inhale*
*exhale*
BAAAANNNNEEEDDDDD.

*wheeze*

***********************


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for that funny azz ban!! haha


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol

*Universal ban cause someone is gonna ban before I post!!*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having an incorrect prediction.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, yeah, I love the universal ban!

Banned because my adbominals hurt.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having an addiction to popsicles.

Edit: :sus


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that's simply not true.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

haha! missed him!!

banned because polar got caught in the middle of a ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it might be.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Edit: I just had a crazy ban thread warp thingy happen.

But it's okay now, cause I know you were wondering.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

^ Well said Ban

edit: nvm


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Guess that means the end of this thread then.

O well, banned for ending this thread.



Edit: I give up.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being " The Moment Killer"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for ending said killed moment.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not taking on that roller coaster tomorrow!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for missing a word.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i hate sundays.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because if you lived here it wouldn't be Sunday.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because if you live here you would be home by now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my net is lagging.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for still having a dial-up connection.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I'm ticked off about the usernames being centered in the lil boxes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the new embarrassed emoticon kinda looks like an alien. ops


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being Nordic and for pillaging my country many years ago. Naughty Viking go to your room.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being....


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banned* for not finishing your ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bann....


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned with intense hatred and anger.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned with rainbows and puppydogs


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned with giggles and chuckles.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos emm... Dead Puppies and stuff.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because only Coco is allowed to ban using the word stuff


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for limiting my bannage and cos coco can go stuff herself and stuff ! ( j k coco) :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because Coco is a royal stuff.

Bwahahaha... :con


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for being an incoherent babbler!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Kanashi said:


> Banned because only Coco is allowed to ban using the word stuff


 :ditto 
Yes I'm a furious :mum Coco defender :lol :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because incoherent is the best type of coherent.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want to!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned even though I don't want to.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using kitties as shields. Shame on you.

EDIT: Banned for blocking my intended ban.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for tardiness!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

UNIVERSal Ban


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos yeah whatever he just said


edit: too slow my apologies.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry but you're


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being orignal and supafly.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ban for whoever is above me (this is a crazy pace of banning!!).


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry but this cow IS a mad cow (mad cow get it...)*Laughing at my own jk like a MAD women* get it :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for displaying frontal nudity.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:ditto


ardrum said:


> Banned for displaying human frontal nudity.


Remember the shameful photo post.......


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not encouraging nudity


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

<-------
yaw weird a ni dennab


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because "weird" isn't backwards.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because weird is driew backwards :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I just feel like it and I can.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for obliterating your Christmas me-vatar.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having a drawn me-vatar!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Je te banni en francais.

A french BAN!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

alrtga adrti njure lahth!

A ban in gibberish!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

OU812? Banned de kamps pork and bans!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I don't know what to make of this ad I just saw!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh you know yer gettin banned for those creepy eyes in the 'tar. Unless those are yours then I apologize.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

I am... SNOWFLAKE EYES!! Banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz I thought they were frosted flake eyes...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

McBanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz my SN is supposed to be emcee borg, so I can't get Mcbanned! :b


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

emcee banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a good idea for a ban and then I forgot it.

:twisted Banned :twisted


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

no excuses

banned


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for having 15,330 days to go until something.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for playing with candles.


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banned* for stuff...

...and stuff :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm terribly bored, equally anticipatory and slightly confused.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I have nothing better to do right now while lunch is cooking.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because I don't want to sign onto the worknet, duh.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned because this orange juice tastes salty


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr orange kittie tastes salty


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for taking kittens hostage


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for liking kittens


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm still waiting to spot your siggy's third eye. I _know_ it's there.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I want to be banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

very well.

Banned!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you I really apreciate your kindness. btw That ban was awesome. It was very well done.But unfortunatly... I'm also a very generous person so if you don't mind I would like to return the favor.
BANNED
See I even used the color of love...
I hope you you enjoyed that ban.

ps: Sorry I'm just terribly bored... :stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

yes, that's right. "Your" banned!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry this is a


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

shabanned, shabanned!


ban! Ban! BAN!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I had to scroll down a little to find this thread and that simply isn't right, therefore I am obligated to ban you.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning five ****ing times.

Edit: WTF? Banned for scrolling down.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep banned obligingly. Wait does that make sense?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using SAS to learn grammar.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because apparently the last ban did not take, nor the one before that one either, lol.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol Banned for erm staing the obvious

edit: too slow aaaaaaaagain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I want to write but have nothing to write about.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because I have to go back to my office and retrieve my training records. I'm tired.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos " Use your imagination"


edit: too slow again geez


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I was going to say that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I shall try!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mwahaha banned


edit : too slow again i give up already


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Ban him while he's down!

That was funny.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm paranoid.... I'm sooo paranoid!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned ninja style


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a ninja-in-training.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos bet im too slow to ban the person above me


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being wrong (or I don't know, really).


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for not being assertive or indecisive im not sure


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for awesome ninja jumps!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

damnit!
I HATE when that happens

okay I ban sean for things................


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Stuff and stuff is back!!! Which is awesome but you're still banned.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Batbanned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bipolar banned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for stealing your avatar from a newspaper.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for stealing yours from a newspaper aslo, but coloring your shirt orange to remove all suspicion.

Btw I got mine from a milk carton.



...not true story.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for going on roller coasters and not having empathy for the girls on this board!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

DAMNIT IT HAPPENED AGAIN!

DID I MENTION I HATE IT WHEN THAT HAPPENS.

NOW I WILL MAKE SHEEP SOUNDS.


BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!
BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


Illusions is banned for creating a new avatar


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for running the center for kids who can't read good and desperately recruiting me.

Edit: And for making sheep sounds.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned! 

So join now, 'cause at the Derek Zoolander Center For Kids Who Can't Read Good And Wanna Learn To Do Other Stuff Good Too, we teach you that there's more to life than just being really, really, really good looking. :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i've no idea what you just said but it still made me giiggle.

edit: giggle sounds sooo girly so i mean laugh.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Unipolar banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polariod picture banned.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Cat banned


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by a dog that I have no picture of.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because what if you someone has dual citizenships from Canada and Andorra?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a few hours and that's just not right


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for not banning more regularly!!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I CAN'T for the life of me figure it out.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not figuring it out!! 
(btw, not figuring what exactly out?)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

B B
A A
N N
N N
E E
: D : D


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by shy alien man. ops


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being too....BLONDE!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jazz Banned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I keep getting a popup with a guy that looks like your avatar in it.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because Quebec is better than Ontario....not really but yeah I just decided that randomly


ps:are you a leafs fan?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED!!

Because I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really, ridiculously good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not having figured it out already.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned!! Just because.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for knowing Zoolander lines by heart


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I like these tuuuuunes...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being a very special person!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because why thank you. haha


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

DAMNIT that always happens to me. Sheeeeeeeet.

That was for WIP.

So Polar is banned for not sleeping normal hours!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You are a very special person to, though.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for not banning anyone


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for having the impression of being at something of all and a million nothings

thanks Mrs. C  you're a very special person too


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kanashi said:


> Banned because Quebec is better than Ontario....not really but yeah I just decided that randomly
> 
> ps:are you a leafs fan?


Yes I am, it's a tough life to lead.

As for you Mr. Roswell. I wasn't planning on banning you but I decided to answer the question above. So yeah, you're banned!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

rock band


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because "rock band" was lame


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't been banning much lately and I need that ban, yadadamean?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not banning much lately


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I can't think of anything to say about your avatar/siggy.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not complimenting my avatar or signature


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned to the North Pole


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned, by a poll.

Ban: 90%
Not Ban: 10%


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for propagating use of imagination.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because imaginations rock.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL 
Banned because that was funny.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Bannned because I agree Roswell ban was Hilarious LOL


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for agreeing. There's no agreeing in banning!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL at the Roswell ban :b
banned for drawing on paint.

And jchildr you are banned for animal abuse.

Roadkill, mold, and now animal abuse. I'd apologize, see, but this be the ban thread.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for having no nose. Which means you can't breathe right? OMG Illusion are you dead :cry ?
I mean....if you can't breathe......You have to be a ghost. She a ghost!!! :afr :afr 
:wtf 


ps: I'm assuming you have no mouth either...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because half a mouth is enough to breathe.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because assuming makes an *** out of u and me :lol

Damn it! Banned for being faster than me!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I just realise how stupid that ban was.

And to the person below me there is no need...I'm banning myself :spank


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not banning yrself.. it's all the rage you know


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

banned for not banning yourself bis


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ninja banned by a Ninja!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for awesome ninja jumps.

wait a minute, did I say that already or am I having de ja vu?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm not sure ... :stu


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned innevitably.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned with gusto!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been asked to pass on a ban to you. :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being asked to pass on a ban to the person above you.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*[background=yellow:3db9jvqp]banned![/background:3db9jvqp]*


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I've been looking for that highlighter for ten years!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not just buying a new one.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for having common sense superpowers


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED! Because I know you don't smoke weed, I know this; but I'm gonna get you high today, 'cause it's Friday; you ain't got no job... and you ain't got **** to do.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because :wtf


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not knowing random movie quotes!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for knowing it! HA!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ban myself since now one else will! MUWHAHAHA!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because relax....relax


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for getting relax just do it stuck in my head


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz now it's stuck in my head!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for letting that song get stuc... DOH!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making a remix of that song called "Chillax, SPG is a mack!".


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I've always wanted one of those shirts that says, "Frankie says relax".


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Frankie Says Stress Out never caught on as a tshirt


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for still having that strange Harry Potter and his pet owl avatar


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

*Banned* because im grumpy


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned.
Yes banned for absolutly no reason


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for having a really trippy avatar


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I just changed it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My internet is a lil speedy today so I'm going to take advantage of it and BAN YOU.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you should be downloading stuff with that extra speed!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I am!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED, Now Stop........... Pyjamatime!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being scottish and named sean, but not ever playing the role of james bond!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not being Scottish!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm about to take a hammer to both this and my living room computer.

Hammertime.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having two computers.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because they both suck equally, don't be envious.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you should combine their powers and creative the greatest computer known to man...or just a slightly less sucky one, whichever.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'd rather smash.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for raising a good point. I want in on the smashage though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wheeeee smashage party.
Gonna be AWESOME.

btw banned. for stuff.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for looking like an alien from "cocoon" but with hair (in your avatar)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having crazy sexy hair!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because would you rather see woodhead girl?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for whatever.

Yep, thats about as creative I am right now. :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not pulling creativity out of thin air.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the ban rush hour is on.

So universal ban.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bans Polar for ninja related stuff and stuff!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not being too slow to ban the person you intended to ban.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I'm just good like that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*yawn* banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I deem thee banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having green and blue stars...I want those!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*ehhhhhhh* banned.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned in the name of log


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Baby ban


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for posting disturbing pictures!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

stuff and stuff

banned.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for finding that baby disturbing....He's so cute

Edit:BATMAN!!!!!! :mum 
:lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because he's not the father!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I am soooo tired right now it isn't even funny.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you appear offline even when you're not...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I've getting very, very sleepy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz go to bed then!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for liking invader zim


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I always think your name says silentrice.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I like banning batman....sry it's a ninja thing I guess


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you're just jealous you don't have a batmobile.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not sharing the batmobile! Can I drive it just once!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You certainly can! But banned because you said you were leaving but are still here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Baned.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

banned because where the hell is Nlykntra?
Yeah you're baned because i'm ignorant


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for trying to hypnotize me



batman can said:


> Banned because I always think your name says silentrice.


hahah i never thought of that


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

10 PRINT "BANNED"
20 GOTO 10

RUN


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for being old enough to know BASIC

and for being young enough at the time to find that as funny as I did (hehe I wrote 'boobies')


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

[center:iqr90rd0]Centre ban.[/center:iqr90rd0]

Bet you didn't see that coming!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for LOL


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Getting bigger then getting smaller ban.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that ban had to take some work!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because hard work pays off. Just look at it! It's magical!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it is definitely magically delicious.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because whohooo wha-hahahahahaha lol ROFL and stuff


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being green


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for polluting the earth like the enemies of Captain Planet.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because there is not enough turkey on my sammich.. turkey horder!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for not wishing me happy birthday


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy Birthday.

Banned regardless.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not offering her cake on her birthday.

:hb

No, that's not your cake, Illusion.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not having enough candles on that cake.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for having blue eyes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having eyes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned to the bitter end..


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah the first ban of the day is always the sweetest....
BANNED


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avatar is trying to hypnotize me. Little does it know it I took my antihypnotize pills this morning.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I can smell the armpits of the band members.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because my bro just invited his friends over so i'm basically stuck in my room for a long...long time.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because that really sucks, and i can totally relate


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned Indiscriminately.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned discriminately.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned antisocially


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned asexually


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned bisex......Nah just BANNED


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by the colorful (and evil) version of the mserychic avatar!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Like it or not, you're banned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by the devilish Batman Can avatar.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

lol. Banned for having a quick turnaround time with that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Kso, now I'm afraid to ban, lol.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Better be! Banned! :evil


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you should. I'm sure ardrum is working on it as we type...
Edit: BATMAN!!!!!!
You always find a way to beat me.... :cry


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because we all have our talents.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for being a refresh *****


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I do have an intricate system that involves the refreshing of the page but it's much more complex than that.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned becuase I've got one of those....my right index finger!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because i can


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for hiding the word _silence_ within his user name. I'm not sure what to make of the three superfluous letters: _ric_.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because that was not the intent of my user name haha, it is just random "slice 'n rice" lol. kinda like a pizza slice, with rice on the side. i know, it doesn't make sense, but neither does life, so its ok.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I thought you were slicing rice.. now that would be a talent


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned because if you rearrange the letters in your username, it spells out creychism.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Everyone run for your lives!!! A Banning Bandit that Bans Me-vatars has infiltrated the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread and is now banning all me-vatars! Run for your liiiiiiives!!!!!!


Someone please slay this beast!! ( A very creative ban will do the trick ! )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for the totally ROCKIN' ban! Wheeee For Adam!!




You rock! BANNED BUDDY!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Whew, it's gone! Coconut slew it!!! YAY!!!

(the final two casualties were the result of its final blow :yes )


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okeeeies. Guess I'll just go ahead and ban Adam again. Banned I say. Banned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the dramatic prairie dog!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned cali style.
Yeah west side!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned ny style
east side yo


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned Mid-West style, uh, y'all


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz I can't think of any styles...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being style-less


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned animal style!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned Animal style


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned coffee-drinking style.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for resurrecting that legendary avatar.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not embracing his inner devil.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*green tea drinking* ban


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because coconuts are yummy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I believe it is..."slicendice"


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned canadian style.
*pouring maple syrup all over ya*


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I'm no a pancake damnit!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because my name is unique so shut up!! lol jkz


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for capitalizing on the rice shortage.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because i just learned that abraham lincoln was depressed, and it makes me realize it happens to the best of us!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for having the SN "slicenrice".


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for no me-vatar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because me-vatars were making me feel weird and stuff and stuff. I don't know. I don't want people to want to talk to me because I have a pretty me-vatar, I want them to talk to me because they like "me" as a person..............so thats why I like to switch it up sometimes.

sorry for blabbering


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I can't decide if I want to watch that movie!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED FOR BEING INDECISIVE!!!!
(((((hugs cuz I like you))))))


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww banned cause HOW CAN I BAN HUGS THEY ROCK.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because that is a really good pic for your avatar...love the b&w


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you. [I can't rock the color thing]

However you are still banned, for being 2 years my senior.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

haha yeah you can rock the color, i think ive seen it done by you before...

and banned, because we are both geminis


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh hey I didn't notice that.

Banned for not putting your 'sign' on display.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you're not gonna reach 4,000 posts before I reach 1,000 posts.... mwaha.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bwahnnnnned. :cry 

Post hog.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for getting your nose back.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Aw, sorry for making you cry.

But SO BANNED for calling me a post hog.

Edit: blah... too late
Banned because you actually weren't too slow to post this time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned just because.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned cause Yeah I got my ninja speed back.
Edit: :doh :fall 
Oh my god coco...I still i'll start making universal bans so I do care you i'm banning :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because:
Zoo Monkeys Can't Dance!

did I guess it yet?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it's actually Zoo Monkey CAN Dance


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because its a friday night and im on the computer


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi i'm officer BAN


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because i can


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for slicing rice.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for not being a ninja


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*pout ban*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because its probably time I get off of the computer, or as I like to call it, the debil.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I am at least going to get off sas and maybe watch that movie mhmm.

GOODNIGHT


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

WELCOME TO BANNING CITY


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Now, THAT'S a ban!

Banned in a less impressive way.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned Because i'm a ninja and you're a jedi. FIGHT!!!! :spank :duel :twak


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Why do we have to fight? I don't want to fight. I'm a peace-loving Jedi! :hug


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you cna't defend peace and have RED lightsaber. You're on the dark side my friend...So you have to fight!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned in absentia


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for procrastinating.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not really be dead...and being a pope


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

Banned for implying that I'm lying.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for implying that it matters that you are lying


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by my finger monkey!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for having others do your bidding for you!


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for planting a microchip in my brain and making me your butler!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I need to ban someone to relieve som aggression and frustration.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not just beating something with a stick


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for suggesting anything but beard stroking to relieve frustration.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I don't have a beard to stroke. Whatever shall I do?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because you have almost 4000 posts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm not sure if I'm depressed about that or if I care at all.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for not having a beard.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a beard?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because you know the program


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for having the capacity to have a beard


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for sharing my flag.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because what flag are you talking about?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for only having 26 posts. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

bans myself for missing the person I intended to ban. woops


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

*Rumor ban* Banned for not involving me in the threesome love affair.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for getting in the way of my planned ban. Did you make ME slow?


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned because there is only one national flag here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because there is no threesome love affair what-so-ever. Not even close.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because the rumor was false...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned because the opportunity presents itself and cos yer but no but etc.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned because I lol'd


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You have been banned by a guy named Bob. He lives in Phoenix and is 32 years old.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for lying about that!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm not lying. I got a call from my friend Bob, and here's how the conversation went:

Me: Hello?
Bob: Hi, it's Bob.
Me: Hi Bob! What's up?
Bob: I was just wondering if you could ban the person above you on my behalf?
Me: Okeydokey, sure thing!
Bob: Thanks, that was all. Buh-bye.
Me: Bye!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being Bob's *****


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for understanding the ban-***** ***** dynamic


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for having a funny siggy. ((((hugs))))


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I thought I made it clear that there was no agreeing in banning


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned.

And what what whatchugonnado about that!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Well, duh, I'm gonna ban you like dis.
BANNED!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause SPG or MSG whatever his name is, well he's kinda cute actually.

...if he were to stand next to a barn full of dead horses.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for lolling me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making SPG cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause 'darth ardrum' always gets me.

Edit: well maybe his tears will wash away some of that post-roadkill gore. I think it would be an improvement.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because SPG and I are leaving. We don't need to take this kind of abuse :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I like SPG, so don't leave. He's my favorite roadkilled mutant.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I think you have a sock on your head.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that's not _my_ sock.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for stealing a sock.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that's a measure that had to be taken in these sock deprived times.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Banned for lack of socks.
I think that may be a crime.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I don't feel I have a lack of socks anymore. I have one and wear it on my head for symmetry.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Banned because a ninja should never lose his socks.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because May is Ninja holiday, so I'm free to lose as many socks as I want.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because you're not aware of the world-wide sock shortage we in America are dealing with on a daily basis, Ninja holiday or not.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because leonidas is tha man


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned cuz Maximus would woop Leonidas' *** all up and down the Mediterranean


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol. However due to popular demand you must be BANNED!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you and your brother don't count as popular demand!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because me and my ARMY do.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because mine can see in the dark


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for cheating!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I can ban any way I want, sister


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Get in the way ban


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned cuz I said so


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos how do you know i have a brother and cos i have this notion of the motion of the ocean (ok that was lame).


edit: way too slow again ! So here monkey breathe have a banana :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for always thinking you're lame.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah sorry bad habit and long story so erm banned for being productive.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I am, in fact, far from productive.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dont put yourself down ban !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's true!
But I have excuses. yeah.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos one day my son ...one day !


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because what..? one day what?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno rhetorical Ban or sumfin


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

philosophical ban


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just an orignalicalical Ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm brewing coffee ban


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mines a white no sugar ban


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

eating ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not having your usual sexy avatar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because I think its sexy to blow bubbles.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I could say some very naughty things but I'm a gentleman so I won't lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a gentleman


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Weren't you leaving ban?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wanting me to leave


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I don't actually.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I refuse to ban you for making me feel wanted


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Big Aww Ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't have a problem with banning you though...
BANNED!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

AnNoYiNg BaN!1!!one1!111!!!!/


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because illusions are deceiving


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because sometimes the obvious just needs to be stated


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because your dedicated


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

and im gonna self ban for bad grammar >_<


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned unneccessarily !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being at an age which is the next highest prime number above mine...yeah im not very creative...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for referencing math.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hating on math


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because you like math too!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have to use Math at work. I'm a CNC machinist.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i've no idea what that is .


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because it stands for computer numerical control and I'm going to fail all my finals because I'm procrastinating like a mofo and because of climate change and the Iraq war and oil prices and curly fries


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for letting curly fries get you down


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BanJoe.

That's what I was told :stu


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for doing what you're told


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I always carry out ban missions.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for carrying out missions.
Who put the hit on me? I must know!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I LIKE TO MOVE IT...MOVE IT .I LIKE TO MOVE. i LIKE TO MMMOOOVE IT MOVE IT TA TA TA TA TA TA


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for listening to 90's Pop music . ( Although you cant whack a good 90's pop song)


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

banned because i'm blue da da di da da da i'm blue da da di da da da.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for having such a nice me-vatar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because thank you. :squeeze


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because you are really pretty


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks  banned for being nice


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I don't believe you're 28. No way


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because i agree...she looks like shes 22 or something


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I think it looks more that way when I have it pulled. But I do hear a lot about how young I look. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I thought she was 2... Does Coco need her booootttle???


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I am an embryo to you


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having 1919 posts.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for 4040 posts. (Ooh, a weird pattern going on...which I broke)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for pattern breakage.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for good quotations.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm cold.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for boring me.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned to Azkaban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bring harry potter in to this!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because he's but twelve!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz 12 light years is far too old for a wizard!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because a wizard can never be too old.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because heyyy, must be the money


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it's getting hot in herre.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because we don't need to take our clothes off, to have a good time, oh no.
We can dance and party (all night) 
and drink some cherry wine, uh huh.
Na na na na na na na...


(80's song)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being stuck in the 80's!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Banned for insinuating being stuck in the 80's is an offense!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos you lot are ****ing crazy !


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you have to be crazy to play this game!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

( CHORUS)
These chicks don't even know the name of my BANNED...
But they're all on me like they wanna hold hands...
Cuz once i blow they know that i'll be the man...
All because im the lead singer of my BANNED...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me remember that song.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being nostalgic.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I have to. It says so.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not clearing stating what 'it' is


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

In order to know what, "You are banned" is, you'll need to first understand what the definition of "is"....is. Ahh, the Clinton defense.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I did not have sexual relations with that woman! I couldn't resist :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not having sexual relations with that woman.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because she wouldn't let me


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not having sexual relations with that woman! Twice!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being a hypocrite...right?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because Mrs. C is clean and wholesome?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because i think you COULD tell me what you're feeling...IF you really tried


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*coffee* ban


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for stealing my ban.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned by an african\canadian gurl


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by an Irish/German/American child-boy


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned by illusion's boyfriend


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Banned for spooky jediness!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned fo sho


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

you banned yadadamean bro


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You're pretty much banned.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because there's no monkey...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me lol.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because your 'boyfriend' is HOT.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha banned for finding that using...google images? O__o


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I love google image


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Yahoo! is better than Google.

That's right, I said it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that is just nonsense.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for speaking the truth


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for speaking period.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for taking that ban just too far!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

banned because I stiil can't find those monkeys.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because when you're ready, the monkeys will find you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because Family Guy taught us that monkeys live in closets.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I just checked my closets and found no monkeys (but I did find something I was looking for...cool!).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being awesome!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ban myself for going to bed now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for hiding my pumpkins.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for being a closet healer.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because closets don't need healing!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because THIS. IS. SAS!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I like Santa


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned! What? What? What?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

7:30 a.m. ban!
Huh? Huh? Huh?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for the early morning ban!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Itty bitty ban.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Windy ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being blown away by the windy ban.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it's funny cause it's true.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because oh, you laugh, but I'd like to see you try to walk in the hurricane that is Nova Scotia today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Want some thunderstorms with that? No? Then you're banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I like thunderstorms and that would mean no school. So, yes. Bring it on!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because your order has been received. It will be delivered to your location on Friday evening and will last for approx 2 days. Thank you, come again.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*thankyou ban*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You're welcome ban. Enjoy the two days off school.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I have Monday off.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that means you have 3 days off starting Saturday! Two of them thanks to my excellent thunderstorm services. How wonderful!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being so incredibly generous.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Banned because you have the naturally straight hair I want.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being non'Merican speaking foreigner.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

lolban


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for being a Dark Lord of the Sith.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned with all-consuming hatred with the full power of the Dark Side behind it.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I joined the dark side and didn't get my cookie


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for being hooked on cookies! Ever see the Robot Chicken episode where the Cookie Monster's all hopped up on them...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I have cake, which is far better than cookies.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because c is for cookie, that's good enough for me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for making me remember an old Sesame Street video where the baby is eating that sloppy chocolate cookie in a highchair while Cookie Monster narrates, begging for the cookie.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Bananabannastic :banana :banana BAN


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED regrettably but innevitably !


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

bto2aof2nwitaneandad


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Branned!

uh I mean...banned!

[bran on the brain]
bleh and stuff.
healthy food sucks.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by my virus.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned by the FCC.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED Provocitavely :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

batman can said:


> Banned by my virus.


Banned for making me break the rules to make this ban BECAUSE MY COMPUTER FROZE.

:sus


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because don't be sending viruses this way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I would never send you a virus 

Unlike some people haha. :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by a virus scanner


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by a virus scanner terminator


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by popup blocker


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by a creep.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned by a ho


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by God.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by God's boss.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by Mercurochrome.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the mutant gummy bears that live in my brain...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by a one eyed llama


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having the best avatar!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yea I do huh? :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i see that you added color. (looks cool)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for accidently saying her avatar was better than mine


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a sense of humour.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I added the color to her avatar!!!! Which makes me...unbannable? I guess we'll see...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

There is NO such thing as unbannable here.

Um. well I think so at least...

Banned. :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I figured as much. Banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned by the CoconutHolder.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!

Be afraid..........be very afraid.........


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...*sigh*...banned... :no 



:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ooohhhhh, the infamous sigh-banned...harsh!

You are hearby banned by the Committee for Humane Bannage.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being on the dark side


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want a rainbow lightsaber


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because ask Torlin!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I hereby declare May 15th the official ban day.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned on a whim.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

After careful consideration, I have made the decision to ban you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being careful.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned recklessly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not being careful.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BAN this!


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned by the look in my eyes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

[email protected]!Q&QTDF!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what the **** banned?...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

banned ombwtfbbq!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for barbecuing while screaming out to God with explecitives.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned, much to my surprise.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being sarcastic.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for being bad.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Miss Jackson Ban ! So Banned Forever,Foreverever,Foreverever ?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm liquifying


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Immature Ban :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i did nothing productive today.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because i did quite a few productive things today!


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for becoming a man about town.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED cos it's all the rage.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*fad ban*


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being F4R 700 1337


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED cos get yo freak on !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because this is the banning thread, after all.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr chipmunk is too cool for this thread


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because yr finger monkey is too awesome for this thread. I need a finger monkey.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for pew pew pewing me!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

pew ban!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

PEW you!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pew yrself!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

PEW off!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pew yo mama!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

pew pew pew pew
I ban everyone!
pew pew pew pew


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

P.U. banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Fat Albert


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I said I would and it's tradition to ban you in the morning because you're usually the last to ban.

'The Last to Ban'. Sounds like a movie title.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

An hour later ban...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Libersaver ban! Tis right! Anyone with a Libersaver must exit stage right. Thank you. (((hugs)))


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You should ask Torlin to edit your avatar to give those guys itty bitty libersavers! 

Oh, and you're banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

haha haha I don't know if they have room for Libersavers though. There love fills up that little box. Ice cream love. No getting in between that ****.

Banned for thinking of that! :lol Tis was a good idea.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because today was not a good day


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the hotdog of doom!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by the ketchup all over my face.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being alive with condiments like Dave


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos it's Friday oh yes it's Frriday.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because when you work Saturdays there's no Friday celebration


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for turning Friday into Thursday


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for turning kittens into flying fish


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz those were not kittens, they were bees in flying fish costumes disguised as kittens!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having highly trained bees!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for squirting pickle juice on their bee hive!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BZZTTT

(you have been banned in bee language)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos this beer is makin me feel :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I think I need a beer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned because beer builds bad bladders before big bellies


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because beer is gross


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because beer is the most awesome drink in the world!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because somewhere in between the last two comments.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because ya'll have been slacking on the bans lately.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned to break the slackage.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I'll help you with that slackage


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Viva La BANNITO Amigos !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because i dont speak spanish.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for looking like a young Bruce Wayne.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I want to know what the name of that painting is in your avatar.
I know it from somewhere.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Vito said:


> Banned for looking like a young Bruce Wayne.


banned because that is so nice!
:thanks


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned because that painting is The Starry Night, by Vincent Van Gogh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh, that's the one. I was altering some photos in an IT class I take and my teacher said they looked like that painting.

Oh and banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because we can can can


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

No problem, slicenrice. 



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ahh, that's the one. I was altering some photos in an IT class I take and my teacher said they looked like that painting.


That's quite creative of you. Maybe you and Vincent think alike...

Banned, of course.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED by the minority !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for wearing a wife beater and spending more time at the gym than me >_<


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos it's an obsession not a hobby .lol


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for personal reasons.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED for unknown reasons.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for unjust banning


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because animals.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because mannimals


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I just wanted to say "HIYA!"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for saying "HIYA!"


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You have been *BARNEYBANNED!!!!*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lolban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for standing by idly while I was BarneyBanned. 
You could have helped me, ya know.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

fatbastardbanned!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

fetishbanned!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because food kills germs


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned until proven innocent.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because thats the rules.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I don't think there are any rules in this thread.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

unbanned

^there, I proved it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for proving.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being here


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not being here


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you have probably violated the 5 second rule.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

banned for mentioning the 5 second rule


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for joining in late!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh*... banned...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sighing before a ban, sighs should only be done _after_ a ban..*sigh*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what are you? the "sigh" police?

banned!


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

For being 23! God that number is Cursed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for watching movies.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having eyes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my eyesight sucks. 
Want to trade eyes?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz its 8:30 in the mornin' and I'm having my coffee.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being a drug addict.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for calling me that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because, like, omg, whateva, you don't know me, I do what I want!


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Banned! for making me laugh so hard i woke the cat up


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for laughing at Cartman


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for telling me to have an adventure


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because you freak me out even more now that you have that sig...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned because smoking is bad for you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because smoking makes you cool :cig :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*cough*ban


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nose-kiss banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because what the hell is the dude on the right wearing?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for not keeping up with the latest trends


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Agreement ban. I'm wearing that right now. Everyone does here.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha banned because I refuse to wear a bird costume.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Big Bird bans you!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because Big Bird is not wearing his seatbelt.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz birds are exempt from the seatbelt laws..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned cuz birds are exempt from the seatbelt laws..


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz the bird is flipping the bird.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz the bird bird bird, the bird is the word!


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for being the illest MC this side of the galaxy.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned my hero, banned


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I have not done so in a while...


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Banned for not banning more frequently


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I want it


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I may have a heart attack in the next 20 minutes. Nice knowing you guys.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because goodbyes are always so sad.

*waves and wipes tears*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz that IS really really sad. 

Please don't die, Illusions. Seriously.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for expressing sadness. Sadness is banned too.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

It is my job to regrettably inform you that you have been banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I didn't die.
Which makes no sense, but this is the ban thread and I can do what I want.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of dieing.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Banned for not being happier that he didn't die


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm glad he didn't die in his sex change operation!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahaha.
Banned!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Manly ban!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banly man!


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for fleeing the scene of a ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned!

*Running Away Again*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned land.

^ where you're headed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned land is fun. Have a visit... Banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the only place I want to visit right now is my bed.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for wanting to go to bed.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Doucheban ( no one in particular obviously)


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned for life.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a leaf!


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned mean spiritedly.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Soft and gentle ban


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Banned in a healthy manner.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned, and this ban does not constitute torture, unless it kills you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You have been banned by the God's of banned. Hey, don't kill the messenger.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ban the messenger!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OH SNAP! Banned for banning the messenger!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a coconut chocolate bar today, true story. But yeah, you're banned for stuff and stuff.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having 2 moving pictures! The limit is one and a half.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz my robotic big toe would totally beat your finger monkey! :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wanting to beat her monkey


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*traditional ban*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz my breakfast isn't complete without some BAN!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because your avatar is going to get gang-banged on the dance floor by the Roxbury guys.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned just a lil bit,
Not a lot babygurl just a lil bit.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using the unmentionable ban of evil!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for mentioning the unmentionable.
Shame on you !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

dude you are just so banned. no real reason for it though.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

In a word, banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is so difficult to say, and I've been pacing and pacing just thinking about how I would broach the subject tactfully... I've been avoiding this for far too long. Just because it's difficult to say doesn't mean it shouldn't be said though, for both of our sakes. 

I'm so sorry, but I'm banning you. I'm sure you'll be able to find a community of people in which you will not be banned in the future, but I just have to ban you. I hope you can understand. Good luck in the future! Turn that frown upside-down!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Blam! Pow! Zap! Banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*shy* banned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*cry* banned...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*GET IT TOGETHER PEOPLE!!* BANNED!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*YES THAT'S A GOOD IDEA* BANNED!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*curls up in the fetal position* banned


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww pat on the back Banned,


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Anthrax to the face banned!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooh nasty , Jobby bobber banned !


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I ate too much. That and I don't know what Jobby bobber means.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

You don't?

Banned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I don't have the slightest clue.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Me either. And for that, you are banned. Sorry.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz me thinks he made it up.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for accusations.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because x 2.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned divided by 6 multiplied by 8 subtract 10 add 15.


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been looking for a good ban.

Banned in an inappropriate manner.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not banning appropriately, which is inappropriate.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for stuff!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for whatever you choose!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the colour orange.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I CAN!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for whiplash!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz that part where Dug Butabi smashes the window in the car is _priceless_!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because the Penguins are going to win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Banned becuase real penguins don't play icehockey, they play tiddlywinks


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being a dude


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned 'cause it's the 400th page of the banning thread! WOOOOH!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Ban the Person Above You!*

Nostalgic ban! Aww my first ban ever..



mserychic said:


> Banned for having the longest name!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz I'm far too lazy to go back and find my first ban!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for sloth


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for judging me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz I'm the only judge in here!

*plays whack a mole with gavel*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for inappropriate use of a gavel.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Aha! It is _I_ who is banning _you_ this morning!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn! Banned banned banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for cursing before 7am on a Friday


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because cursing is my second ****ing language


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I want the last ban


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I have the next 20 minutes to ban you.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I don't have to be at work until 4pm


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm here again at 10.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I can't stay awake all day. You win this time :wife
Well played. :hs


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for resigning.

Also banned because I'm taking on a project that's far too complicated for a perfectionist.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

(Knock-Knock)

(IllusionOfHappiness answers door.)

"Uh, yeah, you ordered a large ban with no mercy and extra hostilities?" - Me

"No..." - Illusions

"Too bad. Banned!" - Me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol

Banned because I ordered no such thing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I just sent you a care package with extra BAN


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not including packing peanuts.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being picky


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drunk drunk vision vision banned banned..


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You're ****ing banned!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned goddammit!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You're mother-banning banned!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because...
Banned for...
Banned by...
Banned in...
Banned to...

And then there's just: BANNED!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*ban* Audio Help /bæn/ verb, banned, ban·ning, noun

-verb (used with object)

1. to prohibit, forbid, or bar; interdict: _to ban nuclear weapons; The dictator banned all newspapers and books that criticized his regime; *Polar was banned from SAS.*_


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because everyone must be banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want to have an adventure but I'm stuck at work at the moment


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I had an adventure yesterday.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Banned because your avatar is the wrong season!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I was thinking that too.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being 1337


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because 13+3+7=23


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU ARE THE PREVIOUS POSTER. THEREFORE YOU MUST ENDURE THE BAN WRATH OF HELL!! MUWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You have been banned by Ned. We call him BanNed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED BY THE GOD'S OF CHRIS KATTAN! MUWAHAHAHA!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED (BY BANNED AGAIN) FOR USING ALL CAPS AND FOR THE EVIL LAUGH AND FOR WORSHIPPING CHRIS KATTAN!! MWHAYAYAYAYAYYAY.... did I do that wrong?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED BECAUSE YES INDEEDAROONIE YOU DID THAT WRONG!! BANNED FOR THAT AND FOR ermmm hmmm I dunno. :stu 

ps its: MUWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos You dont have to go home but you aint crashing here.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned cuz you can't ****ing tell me where I can and can't be. You tryin' to start ****, or what/????!!! 


BANNED MO' FO'! BANNED!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cuz Hey yo, Now that im a fly guy, and i fly high
****** wanna know why, why i fly by
But yo it's all good, Range Rover all wood
Do me like you should-**** me good, suck me good


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED BECAUSE 

They see me roll on, my Segway!
I know in my heart they think I'm
white n' nerdy!
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
Can't you see I'm white n' nerdy
Look at me I'm white n' nerdy
I'd like to roll with-
The gangsters
Although it's apparent I'm too
White n' nerdy
Think I'm just too white n' nerdy
I'm just too white n' nerdy
How'd I get so white n' nerdy?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a superfreaky whitegirl.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because that is FO' SHIZZLE, homey!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

k then Banned cos moma says knock you out so im gonna knock you out. :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANGRY BAN


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz its the end of world as we know it, and I feel 
fiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnee.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm banning myself because no one else will........!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED Because that picture kicks MAJOR ****ING ***, MAN!!!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned... chris kattan? :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz whats so confusing? Are you saying you don't know who he is? I believe that is blasphemous or something like that. BANNED!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I don't know who Chris Kattan is either.

True story.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for never seeing "Corky Romano"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You're fired! and banned...too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I thought of a similar ban yesterday to use and you beat me to it!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I used my mind powers and stole it from you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mind reading is banned my friend.

Did you not read the "starting here and the rules" section? 
It clearly states and I quote:


> In this community we are here to support each other. In this case, reading other's minds is strickly prohibited and grounds for bannification. Thank you. Please drive through.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned because I lol'd


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Ditto. That was some quality bannage. 

Anywho, you're banned...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Boring ban!


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Definitely banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for banning people. Its against the rules.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned under the Mental Health Act 1974 Section 3 Paragraph 12.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for sighing too much. Sighing is BANNED on this thread. 

Happy happy joy joy
happy happy joy joy
happy happy joy joy joooyyyy!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for excessive pony taleage.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for excessivse hair curliage! Which is awesome, btw.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bannage.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Banned for sighing too much. Sighing is BANNED on this thread.
> 
> Happy happy joy joy
> happy happy joy joy
> happy happy joy joy joooyyyy!


*SIGH*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I like you. Therefore everyone I like is banned. That means everyone! :squeeze


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for quoting me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for claiming to be Jesus! Thats blasphemous! :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the Penguins are down by two, and I blame it on you.

The rhyme was unintentional.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because she is from Pennsylvania (did I spell that right?) too and is not watching!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being psychic.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being psychic


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I admit it, I just enjoy banning you.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't think i ever banned you...

*sigh* banned...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because there's a first time for everything.
And a last, since you're now BANNED.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

!nab sdrawkcab A


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

A dancing like a monkey ban!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A clowns that throw jello ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Doooooooooom ban!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for sighing


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

All banned because I have taken over this forum, duh. :troll


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for taking over stuff.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Ban! Ban! Double ban! Triple ban! Banana ban! :banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

pokey ban oke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:duck tomato ban!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

duel ban :duel


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

druknen baaaan :drunk


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for drinking in the morning.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz drinking in the morning is the new craze. Its replaced coffee now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

opcorn 

(I ate your ban)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for symbolising popcorn as a ban


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because the popcorn should be grateful


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because everything is a ban in disguise.
I almost banned my mom last night (true story). It was hilarious.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:lol banned.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for expressing yourself in the form of a smiley.


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

Banned for just using text.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ditto Ban™


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for trademarking your ban


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sunday Ban so Amen and Coombaya !


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

That ban wasn't spicy enough. Blanned!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

You are so blanned


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

blanned for spelling erour


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

blanned for an even bigger spelling ERROR lol


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

banned for tzinking I mate an spelling errour


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because your grammatical correctness was lost in translation!


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

Banned for grammatical correctness


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not memorizing all the lychrel numbers below 1,000.

196, 295, 394, 493, 592, 689, 691, 788, 790, 879, 887, 978, 986

Please come back when you've memorized them.


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos pointing is Rude !
Shame on you.


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

banned for being a preacher at sunday is false concurrence. they need their money too.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because do you know the way to freedom? Do you know the way home?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos have you tried Satnav ?
(just ****in with ya msery)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because us poor people have to rely on Mapquest to get us lost!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having social anxiety!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my room is too hot!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm bored but the weather is very very nice right now.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because I do not recall that quote from Jesus but I like it very much...talk about a true story.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol banned for saying "true story" cuz that ROCKS!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Big ol' ban!!

I'm saving my previous ban that was here for a special occasion :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because there are no special occasions here. Just bans.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because banning IS a special occasion


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree.
BANNED you are on this special day.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

OMG! Banned for publishing your memoir (at the age of 25 I might add!!??) entitled, "The Thin Canadian . . . Hampster Love, Spider Hatred"


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol lol ban!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

!El Banya


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being a criminal, making a living off the world's misery.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not promoting misery


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

[background=red:1s33100s]*BANNED!*[/background:1s33100s]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cluelessly :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned in the conservatory, with the candlestick by Mrs. White!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned by the Lord of the Bans.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned by your mom


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by Tony Danza


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Mona


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by Angela!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

psibanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Pounds per square inch banned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned on Tuesday, 10am CET.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Revenge banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for seeking revenge.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not having more than two ears. That's just pathetic. (My 3rd ear is at the crack of my ***)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I have 5 ears.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Banned because I have 5 ears.


Banned because that's better than the two-eared people, but not quite enough (note that I mentioned where my 3rd ear was, but not the others  ).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because everything I'm eating for lunch today is orange


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I also had an orange lunch.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I did not have an orange but I did have an apple. And now I just got done eating chicken and broccoli (HTF do you spell that???). true story.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned. True story :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Not banned. False story.

So banned, really.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's been nearly three hours since the last ban.

And you call yourselves banners!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because we were in a ban break and you wrecked it. Way to be.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for discussing said break without me.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You're supposed to sense it like any true banner. Banned for not sensing it!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My ban sense wasn't tingling.

Banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I'm back to ban you all! hooray for bans!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned because apparently the last ban didn't take.

:spank


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not knowing how to ban correctly. Geebus, get with it, FC! :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for saying FC.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BAN YOU!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

YOU BANNED!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

NO BAN FOR YOU!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I ban both the person above and below me.

Yes! I win the thread!! :banana

*hears applause, takes bow, walks proudly off stage*


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Ha! Unfortunately, you failed to realize that I have a:

*[center51ev68s]*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*
B ... A ... N ... S ... H ... I ... E ... L ... D[/center51ev68s]*

You, sir, are BANNED for trying to kill this thread!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm gonna steal that shield and use it to claim world domination.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because this thread will never die. If you all leave I'll sit here and ban myself for pages and pages.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for dedication.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I ban both the person above and below me.
> 
> Yes! I win the thread!! :banana
> 
> *hears applause, takes bow, walks proudly off stage*


YAYS!!! YOU WON!!! CONGRATS!!!!! I WAS WONDERING HOW SOMEONE DID BECOME A WINNER ON THIS THREAD AND NOW I SEE!! YAY!

YET THE BANNING CONTINUES..........

MUWAAHAHAHA

I BAN ALYSE FOR HER DEDICATION TO THIS THREAD AND I'M WITH YOU ON THIS ONE! I'M HERE TIL THE BLOODY END!!! YAY!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for spelling her name wrong.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because I am feeling left out and need a hug


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Bans and hugs Ross
and bans Jason cuz I thought
that was how you spell her name.

Hmmmmmmmm my bad!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

well she does say to pronounce it "a lease" 

but i think its elyse

banned for making me tell you how to spell

now I feel guilty oke


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I ban myself for killing the thread


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because that is right. 

I knew that.

I don't know why I put an A there.

Okay Elyse.

Awesome way to spell it too. Pretty name for a pretty girl. Banned! Everyone!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for discussing the spelling of my name haha.
And yes it is pronounced a-lease. a-leese. Same diff.

As long as I don't get called Elsie I'm happy.

Edit: also banned for being a sweetheart :squeeze


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm on Paxil now.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for bringing Paxilback.






Yeah i'm too lazy to figure out how to use the youtube thingy even though I've been shown multiple times.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

If you're banned and you know clap it your hands
If you're banned and you know it clap your hands
If you're banned and you know and you really want to show it, if you're banned and you know it clap your hands.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:clap 

I was banned, just following instructions.

Right, pics. edit. now. BANNED because I'm distracted.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

JEEEEeeeze ......sorry. (gently and respectfully banned), no go back to your thingy thing-thing. Oh and very good clapping. :yes And a funny link!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because I love everyone here

Like a little family


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because youz da shiznit, dawg.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos "Tag" you're it :b


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being too hood fo yo own good


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Wait a minute!
Shake your arm, then use your form
Stay on the scene like a sex machine
You got to have the feeling sure as you're born
Get it together, right on, right on.

Get banned, (get on banned)
Get banned, (get on banned)
Get banned, (get on banned)

Hah!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I almost made a new thread trying to ban you.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Ban*man can


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Nac nac can can banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I've had enough of your shenanigans. Banned!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

BANNED dont fight it just BANNED !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz yeah fight the ban!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

CAT BAN.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bedtime Ban Zzz Zzz...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Four score and seven bans ago our fathers brought forth...that all men are created equal to ban.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Woman Ban is superior!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being of the inferior sex


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

banned for mentioning the word "sex"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having virgin eyes.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for saying the word "virgin" I guess.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because mommy what are they talking about


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for seeing all, including this ban before!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No man thinks more highly than I do of the patriotism, as well as abilities, of the very worthy gentlemen who have just addressed the House. But different men often see *BANNED* the same subject in different lights; and, therefore, I hope that it will not be thought disrespectful to those gentlemen, if, entertaining as I do opinions of a character very opposite to theirs, I shall speak forth my sentiments freely and without reserve.

This is no time for ceremony. *BANNED* The question before the House is one of awful moment to this country. For my own part I consider it as nothing less than a question of freedom or slavery; and in proportion to the magnitude of the subject ought to be the freedom of the debate. It is only in this way that we can hope to arrive at truth, and fulfill the great *BANNED* responsibility which we hold to God and our country. Should I keep back my opinions at such a time, through fear of giving offense, I should consider myself as guilty of treason towards my country, and of an act of disloyalty towards the majesty of heaven, which I revere above all earthly kings.

Mr. President, it is natural to man to indulge in the illusions of hope. We are apt to shut our eyes against *BANNED* a painful truth, and listen to the song of that siren, till she transforms us into beasts. Is this the part of wise men, engaged in a great and arduous struggle for liberty? Are we disposed to be of the number of those who, having eyes, see not, and having ears, hear not, the things which so nearly concern their temporal *BANNED* salvation?

For my part, whatever anguish of spirit it may cost, I am willing to know the whole truth -- to know the worst and to provide for it. I have but one lamp by which my feet are guided; and that *BANNED* is the lamp of experience. I know of no way of judging of the future but by the past. And judging by the past, I wish to know what there has been in the conduct of the British ministry for the last ten years, to justify those hopes *BANNED* with which gentlemen have been pleased to solace themselves and the House?

Is it that insidious smile with which our petition has been lately received? Trust it not, sir; it will prove a snare to your feet. Suffer not yourselves to be betrayed with a kiss. Ask yourselves how this gracious reception of our petition comports with these warlike preparations which cover our waters and darken our land. *BANNED* Are fleets and armies necessary to a work of love and reconciliation? Have we shown ourselves so unwilling to be reconciled that force must be called in to win back our love? Let us not deceive ourselves, sir. These are the implements of war and subjugation -- the last arguments to which kings resort. I ask gentlemen, sir, what means this martial array, if its purpose be not to force us to submission? Can gentlemen assign any other possible motives for it? Has Great Britain any enemy, in *BANNED* this quarter of the world, to call for all this accumulation of navies and armies?

No, sir, she has none. They are meant for us; they can be meant for no other. They are sent over to bind and rivet upon us those chains which the British ministry have been so long forging. And what have we to oppose to them? Shall we try *BANNED* argument? Sir, we have been trying that for the last ten years. Have we anything new to offer on the subject? Nothing.

We have held the subject up in every light of which it is capable; but it has been all in vain. Shall we resort to entreaty and humble supplication? What terms shall we find which have not been already exhausted? Let us not, I beseech you, sir, deceive ourselves longer. *BANNED*

Sir, we have done everything that could be done to avert the storm which is now coming on. We have petitioned; we have remonstrated; we have supplicated; we have prostrated ourselves before the throne, and have implored its interposition to arrest the tyrannical hands of the ministry and Parliament.

Our petitions have been slighted; *BANNED* our remonstrances have produced additional violence and insult; our supplications have been disregarded; and we have been spurned, with contempt, from the foot of the throne. In vain, after these things, may we indulge the fond hope of peace and reconciliation. There is no longer any room for hope.

If we wish to be free -- if we mean *BANNED* to preserve inviolate those inestimable privileges for which we have been so long contending -- if we mean not basely to abandon the noble struggle in which we have been so long engaged, and which we have pledged ourselves never to abandon until the glorious object of our contest shall be obtained, we must fight! I repeat it, sir, we must fight! An appeal to arms and to the God of Hosts is all that is left *BANNED* us!

They tell us, sir, that we are weak -- unable to cope with so formidable an adversary. But when shall we be stronger? Will it be the next week, or the next year? Will it be when we are totally disarmed, and when a British guard shall be stationed in every *BANNED* house? Shall we gather strength by irresolution and inaction? Shall we acquire the means of effectual resistance, by lying supinely on our backs, and hugging the delusive phantom of hope, until our enemies shall have bound us hand and foot?

Sir, we are not weak, if we make a proper use of the means which the God of nature hath placed in our power. Three millions of people, armed in the holy cause of liberty, and in such a country as that which we possess, are invincible by any force which our enemy *BANNED* can send against us. Besides, sir, we shall not fight our battles alone. There is a just God who presides over the destinies of nations, and who will raise up friends to fight our battles for us.

The battle, sir, is not to the strong alone; it is to the vigilant, the active, the brave. Besides, sir, we have no election. If we were base enough to desire it, it is now too late to retire from *BANNED* the contest. There is no retreat but in submission and slavery! Our chains are forged! Their clanking may be heard on the plains of Boston! The war is inevitable -- and let it come! I repeat it, sir, let it come!

It is in vain, sir, to extenuate the matter. Gentlemen may cry, "Peace! Peace!" -- but there is no peace. The war *BANNED* is actually begun! The next gale that sweeps from the north will bring to our ears the clash of resounding arms! Our brethren are already in the field! Why stand we here idle? What is it that gentlemen wish? What would they have? Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains and slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take; but as for me, give me liberty, or give *BANNED* me death!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned. No explanation necessary.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because yours is bigger than mine.



The signature.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because your avatar is relaxing me to the point where I might pass out.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because he is planning on taking advantage of you once you pass out.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rohypnol Ban


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned as you become conscious again, realizing your underwear is inside out.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being too cool for school.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because if I'm too cool for school, then school is far more dorky than I ever imagined.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos get yo nerd on ****** !


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for the idea...

*gets his nerd on*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Hah he's pretty fly for a white guy however he still has to be Banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because Weird Al said so.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i just.. i just cant help myself sorry !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a banaddict!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I need my fix


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Haha Banaddict yeah if you can't beat them BAN them lol.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned because you are just too cool banning people! Just gotta say, you are very good with the bans!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!






Sincerely and Best Wishes,
ANCIENT


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned for being too funny. You just got BANNED!

Warmly,
Gerard

:lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned one more time because I saw that edit!

:lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:doh 

:lol 


*sigh* banned...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Congrats! That was yr 5,000th *sigh* ban! You win a free ban!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*sigh* banned...

I stole his free ban.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fab Five Freddie
Told me everybody's *BANNED*,
DJ's spinnin'
Are savin' my mind.
Flash is fast, Flash is cool,
Francois se pas,
Flashe' no do.
And ya don't stop,
Sure shot.
Go out to the parking lot,
And ya get in your car,
And ya drive real far,
And ya drive all night,
And then ya see a light,
And it comes right down
And lands on the ground,
And out comes a man from Mars.
And ya try to run,
But he's got a gun,
And he shoots ya dead,
And he eats your head,
And then you're in the man from Mars.
You go out at night, eatin' cars,
You eat Cad ilacs, Lincolns too,
Mercurys and Subarus,
And ya don't stop,
You keep on eatin' cars.
Then, when there's no more cars,
You go out at night and eat up bars,
Where the people meet,
Face to face,
Dance cheek to cheek,
One to one,
Man to man.
Dance toe to toe,
Don't move too slow,
'Cause the man from Mars,
Is through with cars,
He's eatin' bars.
Yeah, wall to wall,
Door to door,
Hall to hall,
He's gonna eat 'em all,
Rapture.
Be pure,
Take a tour,
Through the sewer.
Don't strain your brain,
Paint a train,
You'll be singin' in the rain,
I said don't stop,
Do punk rock.
Well now you see,
What ya wanna be,
Just have your party on TV,
'Cause the man from Mars,
Won't eat up bars,
Where the TV's on.
And now he's gone back up to space,
Where he won't have a hassle with the human race,
And ya hip-hop,
And ya don't stop,
Just blast off,
Sure shot.
'Cause the man from Mars,
Stopped eatin' cars,
And eatin' bars,
And now he only eats guitars,
*BANNED*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a thief! Now go sit in the corner and think about what you've done!

Well damn.. another banned for being faster than me!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for breaking my rap.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because you're the next eminem!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not knowing that I am Debra Harry, eternally young and beautiful, circa 1978.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Another one bites the BAN!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because... ya know.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I have no clue! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for knowing (?)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I'm curious as all hell now.

BTW, where am I?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you are there


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because so are you.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because why wasn't I invited?? Hmph!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being the guy that doesn't get invited to any of the cool parties


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

A fairy and elf party ban


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You, sir, are banned by the tooth fairy.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for doing the tooth fairy's dirty work


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz there is a funny smell coming from that animal in your siggy picture.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because the pixies told me to ban you


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for snorting pixy sticks!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I have a sudden urge to have a pixie stick now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned cos WTF is a pixie stick?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Banned cos WTF is a pixie stick?


Banned for not knowing it's a tube of sugary chemicals. Here's a mega size one below! They're normally about the size of a straw.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned cos thats a tracheotomy


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because it's a similar experience. I usually gag myself and cough up clouds of it. It's been many years since I last had one though.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

My leg hurts and I've decided that it is all your fault. Therefore you are banned.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not recognising gangrene

Does it smell of cheese?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No it doesn't! Banned.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because maybe its special dutch cheese which has a subtle odor, cheese phillistine


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ban myself for spelling odour in the US way


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I did have Kraft Dinner which I think is cheddar cheese, but I don't know. I'm banning myself for not knowing my cheeses. You're banned for starting it all.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because its Emmental-y my dear Watson


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for the self-destructive self-banning going on in this thread.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I need a distraction


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being an inspiration.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for previously lacking inspiration.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

BANNED!

Warmly,
Gerard

:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I don't get this.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Just 2 hours ago, allied air forces began an attack on military targets in Iraq and Kuwait. These attacks continue as I speak. Ground forces are not engaged....

Oh, before I forget. You're banned.

Anyway....Tonight, as our forces fight, they and their families are in our prayers. May God bless each and every one of them, and the coalition forces at our side in the Gulf, and may He continue to bless our nation, the United States of America.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you're not getting my shoes (I doubt you'd want them anyway).


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I wants your shoes.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I just stole yr shoes. They're pretty :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because they're not my size.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hooray for being a size 5 1/2 - 6.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I forgot to ban!
Craziness!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for having cutely sized feet


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz a little birdie told me to.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a bird whisperer.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being a hampster whisperer!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Desperate ban!!!!11111!!!!!!!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NINJA BAN!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Pirate ban!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

monkey banned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by a character from your favorite TV show.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

KARATE BAN!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Kung Fu Ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Cowboy ban!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Brokeback Mountain BAN!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by stuff. HA!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

something banned.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

double whammy ***-burger with extra cheese banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

whammy bar banned


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

eddie van halen band (heh clever heh)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned by soft serve twist ice cream with rainbow spinkles, whipped cream and a cherry on top. yumz thats what I had.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned by a portrait of Billy Mays


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED BY Chris Kattan!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by expired milk.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned by Uncle Jesse after two week bender


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by whatever the hell this is


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting a picture of a child sitting down to a healthy meal of floating bundle o' joy


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

A three-square-meals a day ban


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banarama


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned by Big Bird and Mr. Rogers.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for posting that picture.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for buzzing like a fridge


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because this is page 420 and no one has made a pot joke yet. Shame on you all


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because i dont get it

and cos u havent satisfied my finger monkey needs yet despire asking 47.3 times

unbanned cos i googled 420

heh

rebanned cos monkey


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I mailed him weeks ago. I wonder how long a finger monkey can live in a box hmm..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Just four days! Banned for killing a finger monkey!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz now he's a finger monkey zombie looking for revenge!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my cure for boredom screwed me over.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not screwing over the cure in return.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by The Cure!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because its time I ban someone again.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for keeping track of time.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Need to ban once more before I read some. So you get to be banned. yay.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos save the drama for yo moma.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned with a baseball bat


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned with a hockey puck.
That's right, the puck.

Pucking banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for excessive violence.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Everyone is banned for not pointing out the cuteness of that finger monkey

Awwwzzz

S ok he came today. He had stayed alive by chewing two holes in the box for his legs (hence delivering himself) and eating the invoice, so I guess now I dont have to pay for him


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz lol lol lol that is so cute and funny!

You are right though, I didn't even think to mention how friggin cute that finger monkey was!!! Awwwww I want one too! :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*SIGH!* banned...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm banning Ross because if the finger monkey is still alive that voids my previous ban.

Now ban me for breaking the rules. This is how much I care:

                <---- (nothing)


Well fine, I ban ANCIENT because I think I've seen something like that before.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

banned because I've never banned anyone before and I would really like to ban someone.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for getting in on the action.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for taking my banning virginity.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned by me the banning**** !!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned since no one else wants to do it.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being sideways


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for always working! Take a break already!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you can't just stop the machine!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

BANNED! Because that's just life...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I knew you'd be over here banning people.
Banned for eating koala balls


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*GASP* Banned for bringing that joke across the SAS-SAF threshold! I feel so... so.. betrayed!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for trusting me


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned for using my koala balls for your own amusement!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm not sure I want to know about koala balls


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned. Well you see, I simply desire koala balls because they will cure my SA. jchildr worked it all out for me. Anxiety free life, here I come!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Kwicky Koala


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

you're banned! get outta here!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Stop, drop, and ban!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned, in the name of love!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I Ban Thee In Peace


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a peace-loving hippy


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

It is the power of Christ himself that bans you!
It is the power of Christ that bans you!
It is the power of Christ that bans you!

**holy water**
**vomiting**
**levitation**


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

BAN BY THIS DUDE


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by me.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned me by


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not ending the sentence with a period.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned by the scary dude from Temple of Doom

Umm numm she-bye
Umm numm she-bye
Umm numm she-bye
Umm numm she-BANNED


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Banned by the scary dude from Temple of Doom
> 
> Umm numm she-bye
> Umm numm she-bye
> ...


Moderum sayderummm...moderum sayderumm...moderum sayderummm

Kali maaa...kali maaaaaaa....kali maaaa shick-tee-day!!!

Oh, and banned.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr curse sounds really familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Heeere's SEANY !!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned by the munchkins of Munchkinland.


We represent the Lollypop Guild, The Lollypop Guild, The Lollypop Guild
And in the name of the Lollypop Guild,
We wish to welcome you to Muchkinland.
We welcome you to Munchkinland, Tra la la la la la la


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos baby you know ima take care of you
Cos you say you got my baby an i know it aint true :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned, just banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Please refrain from not banning :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for asking the unthinkable.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ban myself for taking too long to get that. lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned because i says so


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for an appeal to authority.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned! haha you never saw that coming :b


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned for trying to surprise us.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

To avoid surprise, I will tell you right now you will be banned in 5 seconds... OK? Prepared? OK, let's begin, and remember you'll be banned so expect it....




5




4




3




2




1



Banned! Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you still caught me by surprise! A little more warning please!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned because I'm tired and it's earlier in your time zone.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning someone and then telling them to have a nice day.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning and not telling her to have a nice day. There is such a thing as manners ya know


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because there are no manners in banning


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahah! Banned 

That was satisfying.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banbanbanbanbannnned


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Uyo rae nanbed.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

forwards banned


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

V
e
r
t
i
c
a
l

B
a
n
!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Horizontal ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Horizontal ban x 2.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

D
     i
         a
             g
                 o
                     n
                         a
                             l

                                   B
                                       a
                                          n


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*RAINBOW* BAN!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that is too cheerful looking.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*DEPRESSING BAN.*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Color blind rainbow ban!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by Barney in a barn on a farm.


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

That's four B's. Only 1 is allowed: banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned for being obscene.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because no one has banned anyone in 3 whole hours! Get with it people!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned! Minutes later!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being the awesomest catwomen EVER and having the BESTEST finger monkey EVER!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because going on 6 and a half hours and no ban. Craziness!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

2 hours without bannage isn't that bad. You are all forgiven since it's early (at least in my time zone).

You're still banned though. Did you think you were getting off that easily?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for getting my hopes up just to shoot me down


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned! Banned! Banned! 3 times!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned x 4 for not being efficient.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz who you callin' non-efficient ???

You trying to start something with me?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because BRING IT!

*runs*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz now I really feel like kicking your astroterph. But don't run cuz you are probably faster than me and can jump over things more efficiently and stuff.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned becuse I can't hear you from way over here. Nananana :kma

Aw crap, that means I didn't hear your compliments either. :doh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for head slappage.


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

Banned because Battle bans, blimey and don't have the guts to ban me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

:wtf
Banned


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Cometh the hour , Cometh the Ban.... or sumfin like that.


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

To ban or not to ban that's the question. Answer: banned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for answering your own question.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for biting your friends.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because what is going on in yr avi?!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol

its DJ Lance from "Yo Gabba Gabba" the bestest kid's show ever. I LOVE DJ Lance. He makes me smile so much. Here is introducing this song which kicks *** also. Oh, banned too, btw. 

[youtube:11d1e9mc]R9PqjMSNfkU[/youtube:11d1e9mc]


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

Qui mox, tempore cunarum expleto, studio litterarum commendatur a suis. Florem vero primevae iuventutis apud Guntherum Agrippinensis ecclesiae presulem, qui eius avunculus extitit, sub ferula scolae degens edomuit. Sed presuli non succedentibus prosperis, tamen nequaquam ad animae dampnum, ut credendum est, puer indolis egregiae suorum consultu, multorum et favore, quia ut Dei gratia perfusus amabatur ab omnibus, Karoli regis Francorum, filii quoque Lothowici imperatoris, adiit palacium, non palatini honoris avidus, sed quia tunc temporis infra domesticos prefati regis parietes insigne septiformis philosophiae viguit exercicium.

Yeah that's serious. Banned because you read it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

to: coco

WTF! :lol :lol :lol

sesame street is the best kids show!

you can't beat the counts dry sense of humor!!!!!!!!
[youtube:39jpeys2]xunXQPEcoHM[/youtube:39jpeys2]

banned!


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

Post subject: Re: Ban the Person Above You

:wtf BANNED!!!


----------



## 1dafool (May 29, 2008)

re: best kids show ever

you are all banned... this is what I grew up with ... explains a lot...
[youtube:14kq2ozh]



[/youtube:14kq2ozh]
my 3 fav celebs suffering from SA... superman, rambo and of course george... must be his tiny twanga :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

THIS IS THE BESTEST CLIP FROM SESAME STREET!!!!

FOR REAL!!

REM BABY!!!

YOU CAN'T ****ING BEAT THIS ****. BANNED !!

[youtube:3ppg9quz]zkHM8xG6i8o[/youtube:3ppg9quz]


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

sas.com is a serious business. Sesame street is crap. :troll Banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos What you gon' do with all that junk ?
All that junk inside your trunk ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz there is No Sleep Til Brooklyn!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Back atcha ban :b


----------



## battle (May 22, 2005)

You don't write English: banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oysky Poysky Ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

How dare he..... B..B..B..BANNED !


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

b-b-banned for st-st-stuttering


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

sh-sh-sh-ssh ban :rofl


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for coming in under the radar ...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it's too damn hot.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz its humid here.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos almost midnight and everyones sleeping Ssh !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*whispers* You are banned by stuff.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

lol- Now little timmy got his diploma and little jimmy got life and little coco round the corner just took her first hit off the pipe....
Oh yeah and Banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Say what? :mum BANNED! :mum


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Banned for shouting and holding coconuts...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like the ban thread is crashing tonight. Awwz poor ban thread. :hug 

Night night and banned everyone. :squeeze


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

guess wut! Bunz0red!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned cuz for some dumb reason I'm still here.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned to remove that ugly 13 from my post count. Thank you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by my nonexistent cheese


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by my invisible existent cheese!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not controlling your cheese and allowing it to run amok and ban people


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because cheese must be well trained to do that.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because cheese is always well trained. It's the ninja of dairy products.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos cheese gives me nightmares :afr :door


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for being scared by CHEESE....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I am a ban MACHINE.

*does the robot*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz...

*unplugs the machine*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that triggered the defense mechanism! RUN!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I swear I left her by the river. I swear I left her safe and sound.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I don't see her by the river :con


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because she's over there to the left.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz there's nobody on the road
nobody on the beach
i feel it in the air
the summer's out of reach
empty lake 
empty streets
the sun goes down alone
I'm driving by your house
don't know your not home

But I can see you
your brown skin shining in the sun
you got your hair combed back
and your sunglasses on baby

I can tell you my love for you will still be strong
after the boys of summer have gone


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ban myself because I'm bored.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

BBYBB

(Banned for Banning Yourself for Being Bored)


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I revoke all the bans!!! but ban myself for not coming on SAS much lately


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for abandoning SAS, then coming back to revoke all of our bans!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos its the name of the game and don't hate the player hate the game.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I happen to like this game.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos this thread aint big aenough for the both of us
( just ****in wit ya elly)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for calling me Elly. Haven't got that one in a while.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah i'm good with names and sucky at faces lol however you still gotta be banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a username very similar to my cousin's nickname irl.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a veteran wtf is a veteran anywayz ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for knowing too much shame on you.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

banned for knowing what a veteran is


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz he actually doesn't know!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by my pet hermit crab


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*banned* sigh...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*sigh* Banned!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

banned for borgin'!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I'm too friggin hot and I'm going to kick someone's astroterph or something in my condition. :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned with a riot hose and electric pokey pokey stick


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for dangerous levels of fluff!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Baned because I never tried feeing my hamster broccoli.

Edit: banned because the crab is not fearful enough!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for depriving hamsters! THEY LURRRVEE broccoli

[youtube:1ggxswps]



[/youtube:1ggxswps]

Thanks embers ... again


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD! (cuteness is banned)

awww


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

In that case, YOU ARE BANNED!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because the finger cat said so

[youtube:2uuqysoc]http://www.youtube[/youtube:2uuqysoc]


----------



## mea culpa (Jun 6, 2008)

Banned because the broccoli hamster is mad you took the attention off of him


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because ya wanna know how many views hes got on youtube?

2,658,825 !!!

Hes the most famous cute widdle thing in the world .. google "mocha hamster" and see how many times he comes up  Awww!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that tiny kitten is going to cause cuteness seizures!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*banned* sigh...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*sanned* bigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nan*gh...s b*ied


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned with immediate effect !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Time-release ban*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned unconditionally.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

.......









































































































A latency ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned conditionally.
These are the right conditions to ban.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned umm somethingally erm incoherantly yeah that kinda works.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned cuz I'm back


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos guess who's back ?
Back again ?
Cocos back tella friend. lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned cuz I can't be your superman
your superman 
your superman
I can't be your superman 
your superman
I think I love you baby
I think I love you too... 
I'm here to save you girl, 
Come be in shady's world, 
I wanna grow together, 
Let's let our love unfurl. 
You know you want me baby, 
You know I want you too, 
They call me Superman, 
I'm here to rescue you, 
I wanna save you girl, 
come be in Shady's world...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos is it worth it, let me work it
I put my thang down , flip it and reverse it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh I just thought of one of my faves:

Take a look at me
Tell me do you like what you see
Do you think you can
Do you think you can do me

Kiss me pretty, baby
Touch me all over
Girl, what makes you think you can do me
Do you think you can do me, girl

Do me, baby (Ho...ooh...)
Do me, baby (Do you think you can)
Do me, baby (Do me)
Do me, baby

Girl, let your hair down
Take off your clothes and leave on your shoes
Would you mind if I looked at you for a moment
Before I make sweet love

Backstage, under age, adolescent
How ya doin', “Fine,” she replied
I sighed, “I like to do the wild thing”
Action took place
Kinda wet, don't forget
The J, the I, the M, the M, the Y, y'all
I need a body bag

Do me, baby (Oh...oh...oh...)
Do me, baby (You can do me when you wanna do me)
Do me, baby (Yeah...yeah...)
Do me, baby (Mmm...ho...ho...ooh...yeah...)

Do me, baby (I like it in the morning time, yeah)
Do me, baby (Sometimes I love it in the evening, baby, yeah)
Do me, baby (Can you do me all over, girl, yeah, yeah)
Do me, baby

The time was 6 o'clock on the Swatch watch
No time to chill, got a date, can't be late
Hey, the girl is gonna do me
Move to the Jacuzzi, ooh, that booty
Smack it up, flip it, rub it down, oh, no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Okay I ban MYSELF for posting that song! BANNED!

bye bye


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avi is awesome right now!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because crabs make tasty cakes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz now I want cake!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for no being hungry anymore and banned again for eating a grilled cheese (and how the hell do you grill cheese!?)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz my mom made it! :lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned cuz she's a maniac, maniac!


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Tried to steal my ice cream bar.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that was not a ban!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz your crab kicks ***.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm a crab too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I'm going to have another cup of coffee.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cause the banning gods told me to do it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz me and the banning Gods are like this "ll" and they said you are next!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cause I'm shakin in my shnikies. :b


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for leaving flaming dog poop at my front door. I know it was you.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cause your psychic powers are too powerful!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned aaight !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because these light bulbs don't last anywhere near as long as they claim.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Agreement ban. Or maybe that's just my lamp. It lights up when you tap it a few times :lol

Edit: and no, that's not a special feature the lamp came with.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for beating up lamps!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED for having a freaky avatar. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...dennab *hgis*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*
s
i
g
h
*
b
a
n
n
e
d
.
.
.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*
s
i
g
h
*

b
a
n
n
e
d
.
.
.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

If this sigh banning continues I will be forced to forever ban myself from this thread forever. Seriously.

:mum :mum :mum 
:mum :mum :mum 
:mum :mum :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i ban myself :rain 

i didn't come out the way i wanted...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban off coco!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

oh, and *sigh*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for 3 consecutive posts!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned 

please no more sighing


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being all hot n stuff


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Banned for not sighing. :sigh

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

:sigh
Banned for being all hot n stuff


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because alright, we need a *sigh* ban thread. It's long overdue.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for that great idea!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making a *sigh* thread!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for public nudity.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being awesome enough not to "sigh" on the banned thread OR the "sigh" thread. :clap :boogie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because stuff and stuff trumps banning or sighing, it's true.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I completely agree with you on that one. :yes 

:yay :squeeze :hs :yay


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for loving an inanimate object.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because inanimate objects need love too


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because inanimate matter can be animated by the co-dependence of primary substances, as long as the so-called spiral of pseudo-life is co-existant, which presupposes the presence of six substances.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^exactly^ banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a magical Q-tip bubble maker!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because I must have blood


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banabanabanabanabanabanabanabana banman!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos grab a napkin bro you just got served. :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned because now i can see your nuts (pun intended)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned fer being from MA.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned cuz where the eff is everyone!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz...Oh noes! It's the coconut...ruuuun....RUUUUUUUUUUN! :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

(insert witty ban here)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

WITTY said:


> (witty witty witty)


Banned by the witties!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because there is only one thing worse than being witty and that is not being witty


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a metal clothes hanger!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by a white guy with an afro


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because why the hell not


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for repelling girls.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not banning me for having a mouth the width of my head


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a mouth the width of your head.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for autosuggestion

and for missing also that I have no nose and eyes that rest upon my lips


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a Canadian in your avatar


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because aww poor canadians.

Noca and Illusion are gonna be on your banned ***!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned cuz yeah Canadians DO rule. I love them.
:mushy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not being Canadian!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned cuz I think YOU want to be Canadian, like real bad.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not being mean to Norwegians and Candaians for having the most beautiful countries in the world! Woooz yah I might be visiting Oslo soon! Are you around Polar?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hm, well I haven't planned any trips to Oslo in the near future, but let me know when you'll be there and I'll see if I can make it 

Oh, and banned of course, because... the sun is hot.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos " What's that comin over the hill " ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm coming over the hill, to ban you!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

OOH ! Dropkick Ban...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for drop kicking a human being. That's for puppies, and puppies *only!*


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol " high fives elly " and er........ Banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah! Internet high-5!

Banned for internet fiving anyhow.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i forgot to take my funny pillz this morning woop woop woop !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BAnned cuz I'm going to sleep now.


ahhhhhhh 


night night SAS


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because me too. :yawn


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for going to sleep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being offline!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because the race is on to see who gets to be banned with my 1000th post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz let the race begin!


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned because your avatar is giving me vertigo.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because your avatar makes me want an NES


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Sega Master System Ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for playing too much Phantasy Star


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned cos I had an Amiga and dont know what that game is 

<<New Zealand Story fan



















Hey I just noticed - they have moved the Y and the Z on that keyboard! Mine wasnt like that ... how odd :con Might be german as they have extra A and O keys with those little lines over them


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for studying the merits of the keyboard.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for nought


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned without a valid reason.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz I hated those ice dudes in smb2!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for starting a *sigh* war!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz that is seriously the funniest thing I've seen all day! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

*sigh* bullets! :rofl


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by a guy painting happy little trees


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because trees don't have emotions.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because they sure do and if you keep it up, you might be #1000


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having Bob Ross ban me! :lol and hopefully cuz I'll be banned with that 1000th post!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I want to be 1000.

Edit: banned for beating me to a ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

BOOYAH
Banned for taking one for the team
#1000!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz noooooooooooo!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm the same age as you now.

Also banned cause yesssss!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the same age as me!

and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Apology ban!

:hug


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for apologizing in the ban thread, that's forbidden!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned cuz I don't think I banned at all yesterday. I'm slacking.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Banned for not banning when you were supposed to.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not wishing Illusion Happy Birthday!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz is it really Illusion's birthday??


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned cuz now im not sure ... she was 17, is now 18 ... dunno when that happened exactly .... 

duhh i have the dumb


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for having the dumb, you prolly caught it from me. yeah okay now that I think of it, I did notice it was 18 for at least a couple days now. Hmmm.... She'll have to let us in on when her secret birthday was.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned becuz :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos it's a dirty job but someones got to do it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> banned for having the dumb, you prolly caught it from me. yeah okay now that I think of it, I did notice it was 18 for at least a couple days now. Hmmm.... She'll have to let us in on when her secret birthday was.


It was yesterday :b

Banned, of course.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ban myself for thinking it was like that for a couple days!! durrrrrrrr........

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY, HONEY!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I unban you, just this once though :b 

Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Birthday ban!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

crab ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I haven't banned in a while


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned excessively.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by my collapsed lung


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having a tumor!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz a Coconut named "H" is older because of you!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned cuz that is seriously the funniest thing I've seen all day! :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol
> 
> *sigh* bullets! :rofl


banned because i was 2:31am (3:31am your time). i don't think there are that many funny things that early in the morning (and the day just started, so i'm pretty sure you found something that beats it).


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz actually I hadn't even slept yet at that time....


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Dead Puppies or sumfin.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Bet your bottom dollar you are banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for reasons i can't explain just now.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*bored* banned...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for whatever :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned forever!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

green ban and ham.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Purple ketchup and *ban*ana's!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned suspiciously ! :sus


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned because you happen to be above me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos now you are above me .


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for being above me twice!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for your frostman avatar


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because coconuts should be able to hold themselves


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz, awww, coconuts are people too. :yes 
They deserve the same love, nuture and respect. :b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for being compassionate lol


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for lol-ing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for actually being a Ms.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for knowing these things


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for having an avi that makes me laugh even though I don't know why


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

I said no laughing! Banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for running in place.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos " WE'VE GOT A BLEEDER " ! ...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned :b :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...©


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh.....my.........God...........BANNED!! :mum :mum 


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned!

now anytime someone uses it they have to give me $2.50.

*checks bank account balance...*


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

banned for being from california too


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...©


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

babushka banned


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Copyright infringement ban!

*sigh* banned...©


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Haven't banned in awhile ban.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for educational purposes. Fair use.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Education is BANNED.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for having an impractical bathing suit


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that will soon be fixed.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because less can be more


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz OH BEHAVE! :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I lol'd.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned cuz that goes for the pair of you

*snigger* I said 'pair' .. *snigger*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for expressing an interest in the human body, which is obviously a disgusting thing to all well-adjusted people like myself.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned for being "well adjusted" or whatever you call it on your planet. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you've been holding that coconut for too long.

(RetroBan! First thing I ever banned you for, ha :b)


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Can I ban it? Yes you can

Can I BAN it? Yes you can

Mid 80's (90's??) hip hop ban


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for starting the stuff rutkus epidemic and stuff!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you use coconut scented shampoo?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned because Coco made me. =p


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I haven't banned in so long


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for having a life


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^Banned cuz I just lol'ed!!^^

and LOL at Njodis. hehehehe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*asshat ban*

Even though you're the farthest thing from as asshat.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for usage of the one of the most awesomatastic words ever! lol lol lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for approaching 4000 posts.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because everyone on this page, including you, has more posts than me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz hey Polar! Whats happennin?

wowz Adam, I am almost at 4000! I can't believe it. :no No, wait, yeah I can. :yes Geebus! I'm an addict. :sas


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because not much, I'm bored. I think I'm an addict too. :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm an addict as well. Have you seen my daily average lately?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me look at your daily average!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned for playing with the boys


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm already having an adventure.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for turning down new adventures!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...©


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned *sigh sigh sigh sigh*

hah!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm 25 now!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being about 3 weeks older than me.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED for being younger than Adam and a Happy birthday to Adam!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm catching up to your age (well, at least as a percentage).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy birthday Adam!

banned anyhow


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being an ex-asian!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an ex-ex-asian banner!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy bday to Adam. It's mine tomorrow!!

Joseph, your banned cuz it aint your special day anytime soon.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos what you gonna do when they come for you ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I'll kick them in the astroterph for sure.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for excessive violence


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz excessive violence is sometime necessary.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i agree... Dropkicks ,headbutts that kinda thing.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned by Dropkick Murphys


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the peoples elbow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the elbow pad that The Rock used to throw before he did the peoples elbow!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by my long lost mind.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because... you know.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because, no, I don't know. I'm also not good at guessing.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I know.

Ninjas know everything.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for excessive knowledge!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because knowledge can never be excessive.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being from Norway


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you seriously haven't posted since the big 1000?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned because resistance is futile

(yes, I'm sure someone has already done that before)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned, because you're a guy and yet have: Ch-ch-ch-chip and dale's ...in your signature line!!!   :b :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz Njodis is awesomeness. :yes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Yo Mama n stuff !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I think you banned me for that already.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for thinking and not knowing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz really I KNOW. I said "think" but that was just like a glitch in my thinking processes.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

hmmm banned for glitches and stuff.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for hesitating before banning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning without hesitation!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for changing your avatar! Who is that?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Okily Dokily Neighbour or sumfin...


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for not answering coconutholders question! (Looks like jaco pastorius)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...banned for telling me to STOP! when I don't wanna!! :bah ... :cry


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for not wanting to stop!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because everyone does rolling stops anyways.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned Unquestionably !


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Welcome to Jamrock !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because thats a pretty cool song.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for looking surprised


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz your avatar is correct. Books are saweeeet. :yes Knowledge is good.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because books, in all actuality, suck.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned because OMG you Fahrenheit 451 phillistine !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for reminding me of gr 10 Global Geo class.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by Biggie.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not banning slicenrice for not banning illusion for not realising that shoulda been literature class


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my teacher was a lil nutso.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Dystopic Novels ban


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Awwz hmmm
Your avatar reminds me a little of Phatom of the Oprah. Great play. Brought me to tears when I saw it.

Banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

awwwzzz banned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for abandoning the *sigh* ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Monday ban.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz someone has a case of the Mondays.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because Peter Gibsons does not appreciate that


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> banned because Peter Gibsons does not appreciate that


Banned because I FINALLY get "Office Space" references after seeing it at last.

The atmosphere of that place hits too close to home though. I believe the guy's job was to switch "98" to "1998" for the whole Y2K scare. Sounds as dull as my job.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I feel so realish realish realish cuz I'm floating in ecstasy!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because nobody has been banned in nearly 24 hours and we just can't have that


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

as specified in the the thread title here within, portaining to and with regards to, I summarily ban you being said person above me, in part and in full


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because whatever event that is supposed to happen about 40 years from now keeps getting pushed back a day and never gets closer to happening...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

****, I want to call so badly but there are people around.

that and **** yessssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about. Smoke enough reefer today batman can?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I totally posted that in the wrong thread. :rofl


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because how can we accept you on this online community if you can't post in the right thread. Psst.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have to ban in order to be banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned!

You knew it was coming.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because nuh uh!
Well okay. I guess I did.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for doubting yourself.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being 18 now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I just got kicked off a good three times and I'm putting the blame on you.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for playing the blame game


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I feel the urge of banning coming on since i haven't banned in days. BANNED BANNED BANNED!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for not being able to control herself.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because mice aren't (usually) green


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a mathlete ! :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

seanybhoy said:


> Banned for being a mathlete ! :lol


Banned for being quoted.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for Sharting ! Dont ask.....


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being from the same country as the hamster in my avatar


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because.... hamster??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because my hamster is offended.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because (flicks off hamster). How do you like THEM apples, hamster??


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because he doesn't like apples either. True story.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for making the music die (in your avatar)

Bye bye Miss Canadia Bye


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's very appropriate I thought.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned cos did someone punch your teeth in? Are some of them black?

Dentist?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned cause no, although I probably have a dentist appt. soon.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

awww it really died? :cry

Banned cos now I feel sad for you


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it was never alive :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned becuz wwwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggghhhhhh !!!!

:cry :cry____oopie
:cry___ :cry
:cry :cry
:cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*don't be sad ban*


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*snif snif wipes tear and smiles a bit* ban


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos it's elementary, life is but a dream, You know row, row ya boat, your blood forms a stream.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Unfortunately for you, I have to ban you. 
No hard feelings. You were just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i did'nt lose my mind it was mine to give away.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because who did you give it away to? Not me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being Troublesome !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I don't seek trouble. I make it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for sticking to your ninja roots.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for nonsensical jargon.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for saying jargon.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for mentioning the jar in the first place

who cares where its gone?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it's a jar of tar and not of strawberries or feathers.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

banned because jar-te-har-gone-tar-jar

jar-jar

ARGH I HATE THAT STAR WARS CHARACTER


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz the voices in my head told me to. :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for obeying the voices


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...™


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

banned cuz you cant trademark that without a permit sunny d!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...©


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because its no different rules for copyright! I'm so sick of your shenanigans, I am so happy you are now BANNED!


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

banned because you're supposed to be dead


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned because he is on the moon with elvis.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm alive, but should be asleep.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because sleep is for the weak!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because sleep is the best thing ever!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Go to sleep Joseph!


lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning!

and it's too early!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i just worked out and i have so much energy and i don't see myself going to sleep anytime soon!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned but just for the taste of it .........Aaaaaaaaah !


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned upside the head.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned downside the head :con


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for wishing your rose was red.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because red and blue do not match.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Obligatory bored ban.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because my kittie could beat up yr kittie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because my kittie could beat up both your and ardrums kittie.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sings* Banned.......... In the name of Love. One more in the named of love.

I wrote that cuz Pride reminded me of that. U2, but that ban was for msyerchick so I ban you for interrupting my ban. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*sings* This could be good... hey you.

Banned.

Edit: ...for being too late.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*sings*
"This one goes out to the one I love
This one goes out to the one I've left behind
A simple prop to occupy my time
This one goes out to the one I love........
awwwwwwwwwyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa"

I love that song. 

Banned!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos break it up you two.........OK Round 2 "ding ding" !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz

Momma said knock you out! 


I'm gonna knock you out!!!


and BAN you too!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the number of tears you cry equals the number of tears you dry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos im gonna knock yo moma out ! :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm confused.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for excessive confusion and vikingness !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz it all makes sense in the end.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm a viking turned ninja.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah sorry niking vinja but i still gotta Ban you ya know how it iz .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol ban


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because you are holding too many coconuts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because its late and you should be asleep child. Its past your bedtime.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Picture Me Rollin !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm about to fall asleep.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I refuse to believe you fell asleep anytime near the time you posted that ban!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because you're still awake!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because you're still awake!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning without rhyme or reason


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for attending the Center For Kids Who Can't Read Good and Wanna Learn To Do Other Stuff Good Too ! :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because there's no shame in that!
okay maybe a little..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I didn't feel any shame :stu


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having no shame


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a link in your sig


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for not having a link in your sig.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have a Link link! :b


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned because I expect to be banned in the very near future too!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for expecting a ban!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for fullfilling prophecy!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I don't want to stop...I want to go all night long!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for quoting Lionel Richie


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned for saying the name of He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking Carthage should be destroyed


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned for thinking that those traitorous Hannibal-loving Carthaginians deserve anything less than salt plowed into their fields.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ho ho hoooo, you're banned by Adam hoooo!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Less of the hooo-ing Adam "Tuts" and Banned ! lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because 9 times out of 10 I have no idea what your bans mean.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ditto me neither. But anyhoo Banned for being Lost In Translation.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for using a lot of pop culture references. And I mean A LOT!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos my feeble brain can't think of nuffin else.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because nuffin rhymes with muffin and now I want one!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because muffin tops are the only good parts of muffins...oh and chocolate chip muffins are the best!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no, banana nut muffins are the best! :banana


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because its hilarious that you said that, and now you have a dancing banana next to your post. Irony, much?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because for some reason the dancing banana smiley doesn't move for me anymore...it's frozen!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned with a Doo-Wap!!!!!!!!!!!

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=84239


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned in time for dinner


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I am sooo hungry right now, but there's nothing to eat


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos go rob a liquor store wait a sec a grocery store even.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned with a smooth, refreshing cruuuuushhh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's all about Sunkist!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for breaking my heart :cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a _soft_ drink! xD


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being soft!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because shut up and go to bed, dude!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:cry 

banned... :sigh 

yes sir... :rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*sigh* banned

I was just joking BTW....


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned, but you dont deserve it, I'm just cruel like that!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being cruel!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

BANNED: cos life sucks!! -and I'm an o.k. enough person! -but my life still SUCKS! -despite all of my effort ...and cos I've experienced before how very much easier life can be ...and cos it's so much harder now: and cos it doesn't make sense!... and because I just happened to see two keys on my computer key board that read, consecutively- "Wake Up" and the "Sleep". ....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Diamond Wednesday ban!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being more creative than I.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for making my nose hurt as a kid when I'd drink you. Arghhh that ban felt good! whew...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for drinking him when you were a kid.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I am not to be drank, I am to be worshiped!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for wanting to be worshipped!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll also just ban the guy who wants to be worshipped since there's no way I can ban Coco and not feel guilty about it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos " Toughen up Soldier " LOL and yeah it's a dog eat dog world and i've got bigger teeth or sumfin along those lines.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by my brain tumor


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because now i have anxiety when i post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having anxiety :b


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Banned for taking porn pics;-) (have any more;-D)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not sharing.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz say what?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because says who? :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned before yr ice caps melt


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned cuz LMAO! :lol :b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you won't be laughing when sas is flooded! *stock piles floaties*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because yeah, I'm going down and taking you all with me. Mwahahaha!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I can't stop giggling. and I should really be sleeping but I'm not tired yet for some weirdy reason.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm tired too, but my meds say "you need food, mother****er!", so I'm sitting here eating some delicious crackers!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not sharing. :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, right, you weren't tired, so the 'tired too' didn't make sense. Blame it on my tiredness.

Banned because sorry, I already ate them all.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I ended up having my own snack anyway! :b 

and I'm really going to *try* to sleep now for real. 

Good night banning ppls.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Good night ban!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Good morning ban!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Good knights mourning ban!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because You gotta be bad, you gotta be bold, You gotta be wiser, you gotta be hard, You gotta be tough, you gotta be stronger, You gotta be cool, you gotta be calm, You gotta stay together


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that song is now stuck in my head even though I can't remember what it is


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

my back hurts! banned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having a back.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've thought long and hard about it......... but yep you're Banned !


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for quoting yourself.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for quoting no one.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> > banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

ANCIENT said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > > banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

quote="mserychic"]


ANCIENT said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > > banned


[/quote]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Kermit is singing a song about banning you with his patented banningjo.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> Kermit is singing a song about banning you with his patented banningjo.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for having social anxiety!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for holding my orange crush _and_ drinking it
[youtube:2inoc9ep]sCzDE9kRNCU[/youtube:2inoc9ep]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:s0p8fu4b]fUpUIXRToJs[/youtube:s0p8fu4b]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Happy Independence Day Ban!


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned, banned, and banned again!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bant, bant and bant again and again and again, because I've decided to use the word 'bant' instead of banned from now on!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making irrational decisions


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for wanting to leave Nicole Richie fatherless.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for exceding the speed limit in the banning thread.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because there is no such speed limit!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I've gave it a lot of thought and consideration.....and yep you're banned too !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for littering on the banning thread plus a $500 fine that you can send directly to me.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol Banned for outbanning me and yeah only if i get to pay in turkish rupees or sumfin ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz sure, pay how you may. Monopoly money works too. :yes (btw, wtf is turkish rupees :con ?)


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dunno i just made it up. But yeah banned for excessive stuff and stuffage and lack of mwuhahahaing !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

SPEEDYBAN

you didn't even see it coming.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn that wuz fast !!! :lol 

Banned for medical reasons or sumfin :con .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL ban!

MUWAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*Is your hair crimped in the picture ban*

it's purdyyy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*thanks for the compliment :yes but no :no , sometimes it comes out like that on pics though :stu ban*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ban myself.........cuz no one else is here to ban. :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned because thats low, very low...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz no its not. Whachu talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

go to sleep coco...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

is that a threat?


Banned for tryin' to get rid of me. :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lol :hug 

*sigh* banned...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze ban


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because only once the drugs are done, I feel like dying


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for spelling your name with a Y instead of an I.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for spelling your name with neither a Y or an I.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bant for an invisible name!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for a visible name!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

banned cuz thats what its all about yanno.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sjrttvretvvcjetyjbtetybj


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bant for killing the ban thread!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned like it's going outta fashion !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being Saggitarius! Sags kick ***. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by my gemini twin.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for letting your twin do all the hard work.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned tiger style!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned leopard style!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being addicted to the Ban the Person Above You thread!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I ban Adam AND all the Gemini's cuz Gemini's and their twins are really really awesome ppl also. Sag, Gemini, Leo and Libra are my all time 4 favorite signs that I tend to mesh real well with. :yes True story.

Although I do find good in all ppl's with their signs no matter what they are. I don't discriminate. :no Also a true story. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for telling non-fiction stories instead of fiction stories.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being so emo.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because emo is back in style, dontchaknow?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for only texting (and not calling) me when you're stoned. lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because texting while stoned takes major skills :yes


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I am the quickest texter in the known world, stoned, drunk, sober, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

B7nn3d in Nerd language !!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I shall not ban you. No.

Am I not merciful?

AM I NOT MERCIFULLLL??????


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I, for one, am not merciful.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I am Maximus Dessimus Merrideus
Commander of the armies of the north
General of the Felix Regions
Servant to the one true emperor, Marcus Aurelius
Husband to a murdered wife
Father to a murdered son
And you will be banned
In this life or the next


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned you know as you do ......!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

On my command ...

Unleash ban


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you like _Gladiator_ a little...too much.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Taking my frustrations out on you ban!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Who ya gonna call? Ghost Banners!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for being a njodis :b :lol 

...And for liking retro stuff about as much as I do!!! :lol


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for having an attractive avatar


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Go go Banning Rangers!! Go go Banning Rangers!! Go go Banning Rangers, new Mighty Morphin' Banning Rangeeerrrrs!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using the word "Morphin'" in this thread. 
No go to your room and reflect on what you've done.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz
I feel the need
The need for speed banning


i'm outtta heeeeeeeeeerrre.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cause I ain't never seen you hold a single coconut.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being presumably shy.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dominatrix Emoticon Ban :spank 
(ok that wuz creepy)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by a stray lightning bolt.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for posting on SAS. How lame!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

YES!!! Kanashi ban. ninja style.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being hocus pocus


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a juicy avatar


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you...but you are banned regardless!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for selling crack in the playground !
jk bro.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for demoing the NES!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

BANNED- cos I'm bloody bored!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Your BastardCard has been rejected, so you are banned from this establishment!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos it's been a ****ty day and besides their's noone else to Ban so **** it whatever already.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I really, really, really hate my job.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for stealing my thunder


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's just my duty to ban you.
So banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being the biggest Bibleman figurine collector on SAS.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I had to google that but now I remember your posts about it :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for banning the dude with an avatar with a cat holding a lightsaber...not cool Elyse.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for calling Elyse by her real name.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Blossom,

Guess what? You are banned.

You knew it was coming. I even gave you time to prepare. And yet you still got banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for also calling me by my real name, lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because you are Elyse and I want to get in on the fun of calling you by your real name. :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i don't know ya real name coco but it's mandatory to Drop Ban you from this thread.
Oh and don't shoot the messenger .


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz ma name is Lori and *bang bang* shoots the messenger in a drive by.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K Lori banned cos everytime i see this i think of you :eyes nah just kiddin you're the man lol.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned, Sean cuz k then when I see this I think of you. :con nnnaaaaa jk :b okay maybe not. maybe so. maybe not. ya never know.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a name beginning with L


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bant for having a name beginning with L in your sig!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos your avatar gives me nightmares. Not cool bro. :no 
( lol jst ****in with ya)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that little roadkill I like to call MSG has appeared in many a nightmare.
Don't hate me Joe


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Seriously is that roadkill ?
Banned cos i'm gonna throwup ...uke


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's not roadkill 
Banned.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Banned for living in NS and not in BC 
(Just messing with ya)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because :spank 
Thought you were in a relationship! haha


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Banned because you know I am in a relationship and that I am not really happy at the moment


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hug 

That's not going to get you out of a ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned! :wife


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for being a gangster!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for...hag. You turn me on!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because you make me question my sexuality!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the once mighty ban thread is slowly dying!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned: for conspiring to kill the thread ...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you are not the real Slim Shady!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because neither am I.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned cuz my mom said so.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned ultra dry roll-on.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos moma told me not to. :b


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Banned for taking your mom's advice even if it is justified


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Just kiddin i dropkicked her down the stairs and stole her purse oh and Banned !


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Strawberries taste good. (Didn't ban anyone! Go ahead, ban me hard!!!!)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

hardcore ban!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned you in a loooooooong time!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for being a veteran at being banned ... :nw

...

cuz I'm Slim *S*h*AD*y, yes I'm the real *S*h*AD*y
All you other Slim *S*h*AD*y are just imitating
So won't the real Slim *S*h*AD*y please stand up,
please stand up, please stand up ... ...

...

no offense bro, just kidding


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for cryptic SAD hidden messages


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned, because crushing your dreams just wasn't enough.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

BANNED!!! Because I'm bored and need some excitement!! And because I really liked the movie "Meet the Tennenbaums". (It had the song "Ruby Tuesday" in it too!)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Erotica banned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because my watch has gone nutso.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Erotica banned.


...What.. :con ...to use a famous quote (at least here in Australia) - 
"Please explain..." :stu

-unless of course, by "Erotica" you mean, your's truly :teeth (sex - personified I guess I am!   ) ...which is of course, completely understandable and without _any_ explanation!!  :b

:rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz Ruby rules. :yes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned, cos Ruby slippers rule!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for no reason!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...sometimes I just feel like....banning, I still might...why do I put up this fight...why do I still type...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned because....holy ****! RubyTuesday has a huge sig.!!!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's not really all that big...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i agree...banned...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I agree with that agreement ban! :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned !!! All you people with those enormous signatures. 
You're choking my measly dial-up connection to death.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because, yeah... I better change it before I literally get banned..


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm this close to disabling signatures in the control panel :bah


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bloc Party asked me to ban you for unauthorized use of their lyrics in your signature


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned the old fashioned way.
Morning = ban jchildr.
It's just how things work, what can I say.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned in E minor.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned in A minor pentatonic scale.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned feverishly.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by indecisive weather.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the Big Apple. It will role over you and kill you! Harsh but true.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by the big-*** worm eating that big ol apple.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for neglecting the Ban Thread as if it was some grimey old skank that wanted to sleep with ya.
Not cool guys Not cool ! :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*knock knock*

Who's there?

Ban!

Ban who?

Ban you!

hahaha I'm hilarious :duck


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because thats the thing to do here


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned.. not because it's the thing to do.. I just want to


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because the kitteh can not be tamed


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for withholding critical information about possible alien invasion.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^ banned for being 'slim'. 

'Feels jealous whilst looking at stomach'


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Jealousy is forbidden. Banned for being jealous.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having fun on vacation whilst I'm not!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for saying whilst.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a big red ball in your avatar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for banning someone for their avatar. You'd think you'd know the pain that causes.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*agreement ban*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Disagreement ban.. wait I mean.. what?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being too....too....BLONDE!!

Wait a minute :con


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being too orange!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for making fun of my defects :cry


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

We don't coddle in the ban thread! Banned!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Fine, be that way! It will only get you BANNED!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned all the way from the UK.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by the penguin!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the jumping roping sheep!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for having a cuter emoticon.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for making smoothies.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because your apple is too big for this forum.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Ally said:


> Banned because your apple is too big for this forum.


Banned for using rather explicit sexual innuendo!!! :b :rofl


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz dirty minds have more fun.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for holding coconuts and not bananas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I agree. BananaHolder!

Bananas can be turned into pretend phones, guns, the fun just never stops...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by green telephones guarded by tigers eating a banana!

or something...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned cos it's not my fault if Jason has a Big Apple.:stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I keep having dreams in which lions and tigers and bears attack me! Oh my!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that cannot be good.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos you kinda knew it was coming.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I know the next poster will ban me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because your right


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for typing "your" instead of "you're." 

(I really want a Grammar Nazi ban!)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for wanting a grammar nazi ban


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for depriving me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being elite


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for hijacking old peoples electric wheelchairs.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

BANNED for being a '_seanybhoy_'!! :b :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by Ace King.

or pocket rockets. Your choice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for taking cool pictures of sunsets


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being a perfectionist.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because Pepsi is better


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because that makes me feel damn worthless.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for feeling worthless!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for celebrating his 100th post (still :yay about it though)!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for remembering that. 
(I'm happy that you did, but still, you're making me anxious about it now)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for making me feel bad about causing you anxiety .


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making me feel bad now about making you feel bad about causing me anxiety !!!

Just Kidding! Let's call it a truce and end it at that :hs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No truces in the ban thread. Banned!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for being a jerg.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being witty. 
(That was a good one though!)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned cos I expected something more like: "Banned for trying to be witty" :stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making me feel like a moron!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for jerging


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned by Pop Rocks!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Banned for holding coconuts.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I burnt my pizza damnit.


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Banned because I'm not working right now and I should be...

:stu


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh...I banned myself...

:rofl


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

*B*anned by the bolded B.


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was wide open for that one...LOL

Banned for using a smiley face who looks stoned, I'm jealous...

:rofl


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being slow and also for having the same name as my parents (yes, they both have the same name).


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned - the lot of you! for being too quick to ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning too many people at once


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Pac-banned


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Banned for having what appears to be a giant ball in the pic...now I want to jump in that picture and roll that giant ball down the grassy hill. And hope it runs over my idiot co-workers.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I ban myself for coming here when I should be making brownies as I announced. 

Self-ban!

Off to do something semi-productive yet still unhealthy. Joy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for breaking the ban rules


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because the bans are coming fast and furious. Just like the good ole days.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like I ended it :cry 

I'm banning myself for that, of course.


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

:rofl 

Aww...you didn't end it ...

Banned for thinking you ended it :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored and haven't banned anyone in a while and I'm saying banned way too much which will probably only get me banned. oh well. Banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being able to tell the future like Nostradamus an' ****


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for using an' and not and. That's right you heard me.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I can't make out what that avatar of yours is.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because it's a dude in camo sitting in an invisible chair


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for posting too fast so I couldn't reply to Polar. Also banned for being kindof but not fully correct.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for posting too slow so you couldn't reply to me :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for never having watched the awesome music video to Ok Go - Do What You Want.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it's my life mission to never watch that music video.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because music videos with people dressed up in wallpaper costumes should be spread across the lands.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for stealing my ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because maybe across the lands of Canada's three deserted territorities.

Edit: Ditto Ban! :mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you probably banned me with you 2000th post. Also banned because you know you secretly want to watch the video just to see how great it is.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos get a room you two !


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Damn it! Banned for being too fast!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos their's an awful lotta new faces which is always good to see.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being F4R 700 1337


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for havin a lil bit of thug in ya !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for having a little captain in ya


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i am El Capitano Amigo and erm stuff like that.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because the two of us are dominating this thread right now. One of us needs to go.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos " Awkward Silence" and "tumbleweed blows past" or sumfin.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lolban


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Copyrighted BanTM


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Copyright Infringement Ban™


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because blankety blank blank blank.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

DENNAB !!! Get it?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sdrawkcab gnipyt rof dennab


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned -cos you're still a jerg!!! :mum :lol


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for posting while "offline"!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for posting 2 seconds before me


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being too late.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because this thread will collapse eventually.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for living all the way over in Ohio. :mum -BANNED FOR A LONG LONG TIME!! :wife


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Hakuna Mutata an **** !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for psychotic outbursts on the banning thread and stuff !


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Banned because this banning thread is still going!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a Taurus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning your own kind


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

:rofl 

Damn those Taurus' :nw 

Banned for banning someone who shares your sign


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you're a kewl cat.


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

Banned for making me want an orange Crush...mmmm...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Kimmie is banned by Jimmie!


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

There's that giant ball again! 

Kimmie bans Jason :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I bans you


----------



## kimmie372 (Jul 17, 2008)

I bans you too

:rofl


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I bans both of ya with a big *** stick that's got a lil poop on the end of it.
Ya know as you do an ****.


( OK , I kinda took that a lil bit too far)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

'I bans' is not correct grammar. For this reason alone, you are banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bizanned!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Beeeanned !


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for saying Bizanned that trizend ended like Years ago


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I revived the trend on the ban thread, where anything and everything happens.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you don't like pop tarts!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for that false accusation.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because Depth of Field effects are cool.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Uuuh what ? :con


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because my car's broke down and you seem real nice....would ya let me ride?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i'm secretly a serial killer but yeah hop in bro and remember puff puff pass !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because we always have back and forth banning sessions it seems like...lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah it must be the coolness that we radiate or sumfin they all can't touch this .
( K, i took that a lil too far again )


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No man you got it about right lol.

Banned for not banning me though!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh yeah sorry aherm BANNED !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Double cheeseburger ban!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

With Fries and Coke Ban !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for quoting yourself in your signature.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i wanna see the celtics play, Not fair.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because life is unfair...get a helmet. :b 

Oh, and we must be setting a new record for domination of this thread. We must. LoL.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for male bonding within the ban thread.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being 28


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for presumably not being 28.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for posting 1 second before me.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for being slim  but shady


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because it's Thursday


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

banned because I wish it were Friday.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos it's hotter than a mo**erfu**er.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you're in a galaxy far, far away.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for living on monkey island and not being a monkey


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for assuming that I'm not a monkey


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for being a monkey with some MAD typing skills. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's a well-known fact that all monkeys can type.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because you're living proof of that.

:um


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i'm kinda outta witty bans just now can you loan me some ?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because batcam can just loaned you one.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ooooh cheeky Ban eh !
Banned cos u want beef ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I expect you to repay that loan.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos sorry bro but i'm kinda broke do u accept Monopoly ?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

No. Banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Fine suit yourself, However from this day forward as a result you shall now be known as Guisseppe.
Oh and BANNED !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned just because


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for too much running.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i forgot how to play this game.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

So banned.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned while I perform a lovely jig.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned while i perform love...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz sorry I can't reach the phone right now because I am performing my gig at being a McDonald's drive thru worker but if you leave a message of what you'd like to order I'll get to it as soon as possible. Would like sauce with that? Salt, pepper, ketchup? That'll be $15.30. Thank you, please drive through to the first window.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for dragging work into the fun!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned with the funky-fre-fre-freshness of ma breath.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned cause thats how I roll


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you can start rolling by rolling me a joint.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned cos you're clearly too young to smoke!!!!! ...and because I'm slightly smashed! ...just slightly though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for drunk posts, even though they're my favourite.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned. Period.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

how do you play this game?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not understanding the rules.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned Monkey Boy !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned William Wallace!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lolban FREEDOM !!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being my superior in age.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a balla !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you cant get a dollar outta me...its because I'm a PIMP!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos let me put you on the game .lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being the first Scottish rapper of all-time.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being Canadian. Nuff said.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Take off hoser. Banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Return of the Bonoboban!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> Banned because you can start rolling by rolling me a joint.


LMMFAO!
:spit :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Return of the Bonoboban!


OMG thats gross! BANNED!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Banned Monkey Boy !


 :lol :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being a speciesist.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

batman can said:


> Banned for being the first Scottish rapper of all-time.


 :lol :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Banned for being a speciesist.


 :lol

BANNED cuz is that like someone who specializes in knowing specific species of manimals and stuff?

I don't discriminate neither.

:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Banned for not banning.


HAHAHAH!

CAUGHT YA!

BANNED MO' FO'

BANNED!

oke

:thanks


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Grrr... Banned for never banning the person above you... BIAAATCH

And you're :wel


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMMFAO!

BANNED cuz for stuff!!!! AND for erm telling me about how I'm sposed to ban and stuff!

Stop it! :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because we're at WAR now! :duel


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because what are the major parties in this new war?? I want to choose sides!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz you don't need to pick a side anymore! :no there is no longer any war. :yay The issue has been resolved and I am getting my money..... so all is well.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because :yes :hs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because it's friday and everyone knows what that means. Free bans :steam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i charge 50 cents a ban. pay up


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because no one said I have to give you my ban money. BANNED FOR TRYING TO STEAL MY BANNED MONEY!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for sticking up for yourself. And rightfully so! You tell him! :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because I agree. Lets tag team him. Coco- ca-chew  Steal all his ban money and head for the border.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because the jokes on you, i have no money.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz Ally and I will just steal all your clothes then and sell them on E-Bay!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I am your father.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned because nobody likes time travelers.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz you are wrong aboot that. I like Marty in Back to the Future. :yes :mushy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by the secret bat-man-guy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because it's spelt "You're" not your.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being a Grammar Nazi, and because I didn't make the sign....So deal with it. :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for stealing someone elses sign! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I didn't steal it, I copied and pasted.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

banned because that's still stealing, silly. :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because if it was stealing it would be called steal and paste


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because you confussed me :con :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for somehow managing to ALWAYS be the latest poster everytime I see this thread in the active topics list.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because thats not coincidence, you are just a stalker


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you just did it again. And for uncovering my secret stalking plot.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for winning your gamble today. I need some of your good fortunes.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to mooch.


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

banned for being online


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned private private!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for stuff and stuff.


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

you are excused. warning # 1


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for giving warnings instead of bans


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for playing the Ding game properly.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for making me bring back stuff and stuff.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for no reason


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for my own secret reasons.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for keeping secrets


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because every life needs secret plans


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because what the heck does "foget" mean?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks, Banned for pointing out my mistake.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Is it a bird ?, Is it a plane? Nope just a cheesy *** Ban !


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww how moving and aherm Banned !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

reason? i don't need no stinkin reason!! banned


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I love you like a brother but you need to switch and thats why they call you BANNED!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for writing a cryptic message that I don't understand and yet am interested in understanding about!!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

seanybhoy said:


> Aww how moving and aherm Banned !


How cute, Seany!! :squeeze


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I have that same exact avatar saved on my files! I **** you not!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that old man is trying to pick-up the little girl in your signature.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Batman Ban


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

NO Batman Ban. :no 

Banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dancing *ban*ana :banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANanarama - Cruel Summer BAN

[youtube:2bsk9vqw]5n6chxpEINs[/youtube:2bsk9vqw]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because it's peanut butter jelly time


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for doing the peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for playing touch football on marijuana streets.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm ****ing hungry. Make me something!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto ban.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ban-nana'd


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned obsessively, compulsively and unimaginatively.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because drugs are bad mmm kay


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:lol Nice.
And erm Banned !


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the ban police


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because we don't like the 5-0!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for speaking for me.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BANNED BECAUSE MY CAPS LOCK IS ON


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bnnade bescaue i cnat sepll


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned... coz ... I dislexic!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by ken kaniff from connecticut


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a jerg


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i was already banned for that reason. twice


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Banned for still being a jerg!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

jerg said:


> banned


 :rofl

Banned with a Muttley swear!! ...and cos you're a jerg :duck :b 
_
**sassumfrassumsassumfrassumcasumfrass!!!**_


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for killing kenny


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for an unmentioned reason not yet used in this thread.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Your therapist told me to ban you.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO! 

Banned cuz Joe Momma told me to.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

the voices in my head told me to ban you


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for listening to the voices in your head.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i forgot how to play this game.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having C.R.S.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being criminally insane !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for being criminally sane


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for starting a Ban off !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being nuttier than squirrel **** !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

band for swearing. that's right i spelled it wrong, what are ya gonna do, ban me?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sssshh Ban !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for something


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not drinking your ovaltine.

Ovaltine?????????? Son of a *****......
(courtesy of A Christmas Story)


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for a highly offensive reason.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I'm going to go clean now. For real. I'd love to play this game forever........ but I can't. Sorry. 

TTFN.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

HERE have a Ban from the man with the tan !


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

canned


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*View web version or unsubscribe from this mailing here.

Watch 1,056 Live TV Channels On Your PC!

Start Watching Immediately

No Monthly Fees or Subscriptions

Automatic Channel Updates

No Monthly Fees! Instant Download! No Hardware to Install!DTV4PC proprietary technology plugs you directly into hundreds of world-wide LIVE digital television channels right over the Internet. No TV tuner or hardware to install. Visit here to view our live demo and see DTV4PC breakthrough technology for yourself!

More Channels than Cable & Satellite

Watch in Full Screen Mode

Beautiful & Easy-to-Use Interface

Start watching Immediately!DTV4PC delivers more channels than satellite TV and cable combined without all the hardware charges, pay-per view cost, and monthly fees. Get unlimited news, sports, entertainment, weather, and more from around the world with this new, state-of-the-art technology!

You have received this message as a subscriber of this list. The products and/or
services advertised in this email are the sole responsibility of the advertiser and
questions about this offer should be directed to them. Questions regarding
services or products can be sent to the advertiser at 8177011464 or by postal mail to:

3B Software, Inc. 3030 Matt Lock Rd, Suite 110 Arlington, TX 76715

Unsubscribe from this mailing

Manage your subscription *

Yes, you've been spammed.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm not reading all of that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sloth ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm going to steal that dandelion and blow it in your face.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because that's not very nice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having the same name as me, with a different but similar spelling.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm going to cut in line so I can ban you.
Banned.
That's right. I'm magic.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness, you're banned to Ontario. Enjoy.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being shy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being a peeping tom with naked, erotic trees.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyguy246 said:


> IllusionOfHappiness, you're banned to Ontario. Enjoy.


Wheee :yay

Adrum, banned for being funny.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for waking up too early....or staying up way too late...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah ditto .
Banned for being up so freakin early.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because no one likes a copycat.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the posting time is a bit screwy at the mo'

I wasn't up early.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah your right like 5 minutes ago it said it was 7am or sumfin :con 
Oh and banned obviously.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned because i wish to crush your feelings of luck. Muhahahah!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because my luck is made of diamonds. It can't be crushed!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because diamonds are forever...they never leave in the night, have no fear that they might.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for trying to rhyme.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because now I'm thinking about Kanye West, and that can never be good.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because what the hell is up with the "new" button for the threads? Its like not working right and making me want to cuss.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wanting to cuss


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned by Hitler and the seven dwarves or sumfin.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for mentioning my dad


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned by the aliens who just did some awesome crop circles in Minnesota. True story.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by the aliens for letting their secret out!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not letting the dayyyys go by...GLYCERINE!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i can't sleep.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz ((((hugs))))


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

(((banned)))


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I should be sleeping instead of banning people


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i thought i just read something else. 

^this is what happens when your up a 1:30AM...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because what did you think you read?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

something about the internet making you warm and fuzzy and ****. banned.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh! Yes I was trying to ban CoconutHolder for giving you (((hugs))) but you posted just before me, so I had to change it. 

This is turning into a conversation. I think I will ban you for it.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!
Don't think about it -just go ahead and ban!


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned because the person I thought I was banning wasn't the person I banned!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being new to the forum.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for being a menber since 2007!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being just 5 days off from being a member since 2007.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for being 16 days off from being a member since 2007


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

-Touchè ban-


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause for a second i thought that T was a D. :rofl


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because your such a jerg to me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being the bestest SAS member everzzz.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Adam, you're too kind!

But that doesn't let you off the hook from a banning!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

AH HA!!!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban off!


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Ban on ** Ban off ** Ban on Ban off the Banner.......
Anyone......anyone.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting pictures too hot for the internet


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because no one can stop me!

Until the next post


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for planning things


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for crushing Elise's dreams of ban thread domination.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Boogieman banned. :boogie


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Abominable snowman banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being too...too...BLONDE!!!


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for being a cartoon and not real


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos they told me to do it.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Manned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being creative in the banning thread


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:twisted BANNED :twisted


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:evil :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil 
:evil :evil BANNED! :evil :evil 
:evil MUWAHAHAHAHAH! :evil :evil 
:evil :evil :evil :evil :evil :evil


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

banned for using too many emoticons in oe post.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for dissin ma homey ! " ***** Gun "


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes :cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes :cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes :cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes :cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes 
Banned for not enough emoticons...
:cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes :cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes :cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes:cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes :cry :spit :kiss :nw :eek :wel :clap :um :yes oke :get :rain :boogie opcorn opcorn :thanks :mushy :troll :troll :rofl :yes :banana :cry :cry :kiss ops :con :um :clap :sus :eyes :duck :boogie :get :sigh :ditto :stu :sas :stu :spank :stu :spit  :banana :hug :spank :lol :b :eek :afr :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for ****ing awesomeness!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for ****ing swearing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

So, you're ****ing banned.
No hard ****ing feelings of course...you know how the **** it is.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Lmao at the emoticon post .. craziness

Banned for being ehm impolite.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for getting in my way


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being shy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being dumb


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not being able to see the OBVIOUS irony in my statement.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

banned for stealing my socks


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for falsely portraying yourself as Bruce Lee.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for falsely portraying yourself as Guybrush Threepwood.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I refuse to ban you...you are familiar with Monkey Island. Props bro.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I know nothing of the Monkey Island, unfortunetly. Although I do love monkeys.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a monkey lover


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for being a Taurus :banana


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being a Leo!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for being the last one standing


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned SOOOO hard.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Ouch it hurts !


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because no pain, no gain.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi ardrum. Long time no ban.

Banned!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for stuff and thingy-ma-bobbers and all kinds of other random nonsensical whatchamacallits.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I oughtta slug you for saying that!

But I'm just gonna ban you.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for threatening to hit a girl. Avatar thinger or not.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being tenured on this site for a year and 2 days longer than myself.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being from a city with too many sucessful sports teams.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you know you're jealous.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Pretty much am. Banned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a Godzilla-sized Rudolph nose as your avatar.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No man, its one of King Kongs nuts.

Oh, and banned.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

it was nice.


edit: ****, this wasn't the random thought of the day thread.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a dudeburger !



(is that even a word ? :con )


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not using the dictionary.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because your nuts ban ruined my last spoonful of cornflakes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ewwy Ban !


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ikr ban!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh what's lkr mean you guys ?
remember i'm from a funny lil island in the middle a nowhere.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it means 'I know, right?'


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos sorry you guys must think i'm a right dumbass.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because that ain't true man! You're hilarious!


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Monday ban


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Han ban


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

23rd hour ban.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned at the last minute!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

MEGA-SUPER-BIG BAN


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

I want to eat you. Banned, quick!!! run!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Canniban!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for running. 
NO RUNNING IN THE BAN THREAD!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned on the run. hah!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*lisp* banned *lisp*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being the first one to ban on page 500.
Which is special for some unknown reason.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

-... .- -. -. . -.. / .. -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . .-.-.-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Is that in code?
Banned for confusing me!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you're always confused!

PS. It's morse code.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*grabs dad to help figure it out*
Wait, he's not supposed to know I go on here. Banned!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for almost giving away SAS Club. You're lucky you brought up that gay male porn site before your dad saw SAS.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> Banned for almost giving away SAS Club. You're lucky you brought up that gay male porn site before your dad saw SAS.


 :haha ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I didn't know Elyse and her dad watched that kind of thing together.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> Banned because I didn't know Elyse and her dad watched that kind of thing together.


 :haha :haha

Banned for keeping the funny streak alive.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause i'm breaking the funny streak.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for sighing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My iPod needs to be charged and you didn't remind me. Banned!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for listening to Lil Wayne.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

You didn't remind me to remind you. Banned!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Slim Shady said:


> You didn't remind me to remind you. Banned!


 :con

Come again?

Banned for confusing me!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for posting 2 seconds before me!

That's where the confusion came from. See the post before yours, before the one where you beat me to it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an Eminem avatar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! Coz banning on the forums is banned.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Modest ban, if its okay? Please, its up to you...You don't have to be if you do not want. What do I know about banning? Please don't hate me...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not banning him for having an Eminem avatar


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for not having the Eye of The Tiger :sus :sus :sus !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for rocking out the right way at the gym.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for wanting to rule the world.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I refuse to ban you because you are from the home of The World Champion Boston Celtics.

Yeah, that's right. Take that, Laker fans.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for not flicking the bird !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ban because I said so


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos that just aint good enough.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I agree.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I refuse to ban you because its SAS, we gotta have unity.



jchildr said:


> I refuse to ban you because you are from the home of The World Champion Boston Celtics.
> 
> Yeah, that's right. Take that, Laker fans.


Thats what I like to hear!!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos LA is gettin owned by the look of it.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for PROBABLY having an accent like these guys:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

LETTING OUT SOME OF MY ANGER BAN


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because the KKK took my baby away, they took her away, away from me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

STILL LETTING OUT ANGER BAN


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for needing a chill pill. I'll mail you one first class, $19.99 plus shipping and handling. BUT WAIT! If you order within the next 10 minutes, you get a second chill pill, absolutely free of charge!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BANNED FOR OFFERING COSTLY CHILL PILLS

When I can of course just down some more klonopin and sleep like a baby tonight. Possibility? I think so.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because I just made an awesome cheesecake!
mmmmmmm


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for spiking the cheesecake with chill pills. "Man, that cheesecake was awesome, but now I'm feeling a lot jaded."


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because cheesecake is too awesome to get spiked.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you remind me of this sketchy weed dealer at college who called himself "Batman" in your avatar picture lol.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned like a mofo.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Johnny Depp.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for not banning anyone!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because whatever it is, you love me and you just won't let me be!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for being smooth


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being smooth


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having x-ray vision


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for an impressive ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for booty smoochin'


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned with a kiss and a hug (and a reach-around).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because na-na-na why don't you get a job?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I can't believe I just got sigh banned. :cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by yours truely ... the dancing banana :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for being fruity.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*lisp* oh shut up *lisp* banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for sparing me from the dreaded sigh ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned *sigh*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you did it wrong.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because, yeah, the banned sigh isn't nearly as painful.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*sigh* banned *sigh* *squat*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Cry banned.

:cry :cry :cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for EXCESSIVE sighage !


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for lying. Sighage can NEVER be excessive.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos too much sighing gives you Aids - No **** !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*ban*ana :banana


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for making me hungry


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for picking your nose.


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for hacking my webcam


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for encouraging me.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because nothing can stop be from doing it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because someone took my last piece of gum and I know it was you.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for shameless lying.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I can't cook.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fast food "to go" ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for smoking funny things, and singing "Sweet Home Alabama" all summer long.

^^Yes I hate that song.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause that's only half true.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because "Sweet Home Alabama" is a cool song, but singing it ALL summer long...lets get real here man...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Un-banned. Thats right. An un-ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for shaking up the system.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because thats the way, uh huh uh huh, I like it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i hate that song


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I don't like it either. :no


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because _no more talking_!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

[sign language banned]


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned for being too cool, Adam!

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think I've banned you before so I'll take this opportunity to do it. Banned!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for nothing!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Marley - Jammin'

[youtube:285vhjpj]T99gAwzlbzU[/youtube:285vhjpj]

edit: ****, wrong thread.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Allow me. 
Banned for posting in the wrong thread


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for having a proper reason to ban


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for havin an 80's style porn tache.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned because ur a more dedicated member than me..thats just not on! (mehe)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being sick


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for banning the sick!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Unbanned :eek


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for unbanning because its actually the new and "cool" thing to do. :yes

true story


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not planning a careful descent.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because you raaaaaaaan, raaaaaaaan so far awaaaaaaaay, you just raaaaan, ran all night and day........you couldn't get away.........da da da da da.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for quoting flock of seagulls (though I'm a total fan of the eighties).


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for liking flock of seagulls.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i don't really have SA i just say i do cos all the cool kids have it.



(i wish that were true.)


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for over cos'ing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for over la'ing


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being from Novia Scotia.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Yellow backgrounds are NOT allowed in this thread. Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:banana*ban*ana :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for an amount of bananas that do *not* divide by three.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because this isn't the one two ding thread.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because if it were I would've ****ed it up by now.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by square round.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by a square octagon.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

5 finger discount ban.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pistol whip ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

regular ban.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by a set vs. top pair + flush draw on the flop, where my set ended up losing.

Damnit!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for making me google mansard.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by the definition of urban dictionary(using urban dictionary)


> urban dictionary
> 
> A place formerly used to find out about slang, and now a place that teens with no life use as a burn book to whine about celebrities, their friends, etc., let out their sexual frustrations, show off their racist/sexist/homophobic/anti-(insert religion here) opinions, troll, and babble about things they know nothing about.
> Urbandictionary.com isn't a burn book or a webjournal site.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a misfit


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being an Ildr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having a sexy signature.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

banned for having NO signature. I'm tired and can't think of something more original.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i do have one, and its the best!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I am impressed. It didn't show up before.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because everything around you is a silver pool of light.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today was a nice day.


edit: ****, wrong thread.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for posting in the wrong thread.

I feel sad that I get the one post that's plausible >:


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for feeling sad!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for streaking in public ! "schwing"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I regret to inform you your ban has been declined please try another or contact your local supplier.

Your statutory rights are not affected.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because amber is the color of your energy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because amber is the color of the light that i went through when i ran over.....actually, nevermind. banned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for starting a story and not completing it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, story too short. I'm not happy.

Banned for not making me happy.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for this being your 2300th post.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for tomfoolery


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned, from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned Carlos,

You deserve this!

Sincerely, best wishes, and good riddance, 
Gerard


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for sincerely banning a fellow SASer


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zybanned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for abusing pharmaceuticals


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for doping to enhance SAS posting abilities.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for creating Drew Carey, the person. Really. That was ****ed up man.


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for not showing us the rest of Abraham Lincoln's so obviously skinny neck.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for being a member of carjackers anonymous.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a member of SAS.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for putting up that "escalator out of service" sign. You know what it should have been.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because for the longest time when I was younger, I didn't know the difference between escalators and elevators. Stupid English language having too many similar words and such.

I was super smart, as you may have already noticed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a prejudice against 8-legged organisms.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because that is only if they are black.

I joke! :duck


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I can't even begin to tell you how many spiders I've had to kill in the past two weeks. :um :afr :um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I wouldn't want to know.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yaaaaaawn Ban !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the Yawn Ban was abolished over 80 years ago.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...+



+ established in 1984


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Liquidated by the LiquidaterTM & C 2002


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> *sigh* banned...+
> 
> + established in 1984


 :lol You've been cracking me up a lot lately.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> Liquidated by the LiquidaterTM & C 2002


and you too. :lol

Banned liquidator! no explanation needed. :no


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Not banned, but promoted to chief of the copyright commission. We are impressed by your proficiency to not use the trademarked spelling of LiquidaterTM&C2002, which would have incurred you a cost of $0.00000237.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for your impressive spelling and for making me question my sexuality. i'm only human!


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for smoking! naughty naughty


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not having banned enough people yet. Get banning!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're working up quite a sweat there doing all that running. 
I think you need some of this


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because no image showed up.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it showed up now


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for showing up late to the party.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for blaming me for some websites disallowing hotlinking of their images


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned nevertheless.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Jet lag ban!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WELCOME BACK BAN!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because you come from the coolest galaxy. Any shuttles picking up tourists soon?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment on my home galaxy. :yes 
_But_ banned because sorry, we aren't accepting visitors at this time. :no 
I will let you know if anything comes up though. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not moving my name to the top of the waiting list.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Prediction ban.

This will start a new page.

Edit: goddamn, gotta work on my psychic abilities.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because this song is amazing:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm a ban addict. I need to ban, damnit.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Getting a banning fix ban.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for taking the dog from the bone


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being s3xy.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for stealing my drink


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Yr sunglasses are one inch larger than the rules allow. Banned!


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned because ur animal ears are one inch larger than the rules allow :b! me thinks ur banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because a ban by any other name would smell just as sweet.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being so poetic


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by Von Iva.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for lies!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't lie...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh banned


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning unenthusiastically!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry. banned :banana :banana :banana


----------



## ashy (Jul 27, 2008)

Bann ana! :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for violating SAS Code 53, Section 24903 (posting above the next poster).


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for living in a land of cleves.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned. Period.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned! Exclamation point!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned ~ wavy thing~


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned, comma! Exclamation point. Period... dot dot dot Salsa dip :stu


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for stealing my garden gnomes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

As a kindergarten teacher teacher, I ban you. You still have a lot to learn my friend.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

"wahhh...*sniffles*...so uncalled for...*runs home to tell mummy*"

banned for forgeting to give me a dunsy hat (u cnt sit in a corner and NOT have a dunsy hat!..jeeese)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being too slow oke


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for being too fast oke


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm a ninja, what did you expect?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for making an understatement.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned for being a ninja with no costume


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by my awesome burrito


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned by my sub-par burrito


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for confusing Pooh


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for booby trapping the honey jar


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned for honey trapping the booby jar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want that jar


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned because that's my bell jar


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by Sylvia Plath's skeletal remains


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone

[youtube:3g7b9ggw]xO0gSJGJ7Fs[/youtube:3g7b9ggw]

edit: ****, wrong thread.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you are notorious for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned because ur screen names making me thirsty for some reason


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because dammit now I'm thirsty too!


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because banned for getting thirsty.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for drinking secretly while banning.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Banned for banning someone for drinking secretly while banning.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning someone for banning someone for drinking secretly while banning.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

banned for banning someone for banning someone for banning someone for drinking secretly while banning :troll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too vanilla


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I def. used to play around with that skeleton guy in your av on some website. lol fun times.

Is he doing the worm or getting swept out to sea? I can't tell.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having an avatar I obsessively want to kick (kind of OCD there) but, in this case, can't.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not kicking it.
Come on, give it a try. I promise your monitor will be ok 

P.S. You're also banned for getting in my way.

Have a jolly good day. Pip Pip Cheerio!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me think of Cheerios.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Rubber chicken ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for temporarily killing the ban thread.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for reviving the ban thread.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!? i should be thanked!


ban you


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for naming a teddy bear "Mohammed."


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep it's true your Banned !


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for unintentionally using 'banned' as a noun in an incomplete sentence.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for having hot sex on the beach.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not having hott sex on the beach


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I DID have hot sex on the beach...with yo' mama!

I know, I'm hilarious...and ever so creative/mature.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by yo mama's llama


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i am hungry.


edit: ****, wrong thread.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you ALLLLWAAAYYYS post in the wrong threads. I'm sick of your antics ANCIENT.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I think you purposely post in the wrong threads :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^madness!

edit: ****, wrong thread. :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

That ban was too short.. banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaned. how's that? :b


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned because ur trying to hard ^_^


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

banned just because


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for secret reasons


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for no reason at all!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being shallow (and pedantic)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for posting so late at night!

go to sleep!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I just got off work at 2:30am.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i have to get up at 3am to go to work. D:


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being my opposite for I have to get up at 3pm to go to work


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i ban the people who gave us such ****ed up shifts.

you're still banned!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for posting seconds before me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning him. 
We were bonding and stuff.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned for running over Lionel Ritchie with a tank


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for having a super galactic user name :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using steroids and then lying in court about it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having an avatar like Illusionsofhappiness... one I want to kick.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for kicking fuzzy lil creatures


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being in the front row.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for not being in the front row.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for sexyness.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for inappropriateness.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for secretly liking it.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for dinging wrongly.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos break it up already and yeah banned for being a genie in a bottle !


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for breaking up the ban love.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

What no sigh ?
Shame on you Banned !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*Cough* *sigh*.....banned, just banned. You're excused.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for dating superheroes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because I didn't know that was in the rule book. :stu


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because there is no rule book.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bryan you are sooooooooo Banned already !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Uhhh Sean, I seem to remember banning you several times myself. Why the **** are you still here? Oh, and BANNED.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos if you fetch me a beer i'll give you a dollar.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I bet thats not all you'll give him.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Guisseppe you need help and a big *** Ban.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for a pathetic attempt to mask your profanity.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a banning virgin , may as well break you in already Banned !


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for taking his virginity


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for not taking my virginity


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'll take yr sister's :lol :hide


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm one step ahead of you there.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned from Dorchester


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for having the meaning of life in your signature.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

banned for going on a banning spree.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by strangers in paradise.


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

Banned for swooping down and pooping on my head while stealing my french-fry :steam


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned according to to paragraph 23, article 4, section 9 (b) of the sas charter


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned before I got awaaaaaaaay. *waves bye*


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for gotting away.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned coz I can.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for typing "coz"


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for also typing that word.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for peeing the bed .


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for then sniffing it


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for dressing as a cowboy and siging YMCA in front of the mirror.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because how did you know about that?!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i see everything...........EVERYTHING !!! (does evil laugh).


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not using your power to see inside the changing room at Victoria's Secret.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for trying to steal my peephole


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I seriously thought you said peehole.
And that, might get you banned for real.

Double ban!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Triple deluxe bacon cheeseburger ban!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for givin me the munchies !


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I thought you didn't hit the bong no mo'


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol yeah too true i'm on the crack now and er Banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being a crack fiend, not a rap fiend


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr sn sounds like a karate chop!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by Barnabas. I have the authority.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for looking like the guy on the penny.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Eric Banns is Banned!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned for abusing that poor skeleton


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because you stole my cigarette.. give it back lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*puff*...no


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! And give back her cigarette!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Over 24 hours have passed and no ban!

You're all banned for not banning!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning for banning while banning. Hypocrisy is against the rules.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for breaking the no-ban streak.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for getting back after being banned.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having fewer than 7500 posts.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for getting the attention of all the SAS hotties with that new avatar


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I have to advertise my incredible genes. All the women want their eggs to have a salsa dance with my DNA.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because is this a bad time to say "mmm, salsa"?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for overloading Google Images


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because Google Images is the best invention ever. Sliced bread aint got nothin on this one.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for continuously involving some sort of edible item in your bans.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me that I haven't had breakfast yet lol.

Banned anyhow.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Banned for not being on msn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not being on AIM.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not being on ICQ.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Not on YIM. So banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being more Coldplay than you are Ice T.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for describing me through random musicians.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm tired of eating peanut butter sandwiches five days a week.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm just tired.

... and getting a little hungry with all the food talk.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Artichoke pizza ban! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

banned for posting that disgusting looking abomination of a pizza


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I know (it's so greasy looking, and the dough is all wrong and uneven on the right side)... You'd think there would be a better example on Google images for an artichoke pizza...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being too sexy!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for giving ardrum back his shorts.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you are a hound doggie!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being a pound puppy!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned for being a Gemini


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

banned because wtf is going on! There's Ancient clones everywhere!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not joining us...DOOO IT


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

You can't ban me. I have an immunity to banning. You on the other hand are outta here.

I'm serious. I just filed an internet restraining order against you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for encouraging conformity!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bnned fr bing mserable


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for using too many exclamation marks!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for using just one.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for using none!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you're supposed to use two!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Bnaned!


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for changing the avatar!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not catching the ANCIENT avatar virus yet.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned ! but if i told you the reasons i'd have to kill ya,


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:banana banndana :banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bænned


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

BANNED ON THE RUN


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned on the walk :tiptoe


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned on the dive.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Drive-by ban :b 

Banned on the fall :fall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for awesomeness


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have a bagel and you don't


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I don't want a bagel ha!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for some awesome pics from your trip. I checked them out last night but didn't get to comment and stuff. I'll do that later and I also have to comment on Ruby's nice pics too.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned by the Russian military...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for having coconuts of mass deliciousness!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned, all of you! Especially ardrum for having bad taste in women. lol. (note: the avatar)


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for making fun of ardrum's beautiful mother :b


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!! Banned for making me laugh so hard I almost &%#@ myself!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning for no reason.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ :hug


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for hugging. :hug


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

also banned for hugging :hug


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being scared. 
That's just my head X-rayed with leaded shades on. :lol :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ßÅññËÐ


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for getting fancy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh  :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for wasting too much time on another fancy ban.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

BANNED!!! ...by the Little White Cat!...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I hate cats


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because my avatar is sexier than your avatar.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using a sigh weapon of mass bannage (SWMB).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avi looks so surprised.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because she is faking.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for not pushing that ***** in front of a speeding car.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for promoting excessive violence.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for havin an itchy trigga finger.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned with conventional bannage style. (Say no to SWMBs!)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for repeats


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Also banned for repeats!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b _______ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _ :b ______ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b __ :b _____ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ___ :b ____ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ____ :b ___ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _____ :b __ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b ______ :b _ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _______ :b :b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to get laid tonight...wait!... what!?


edit: ****, wrong thread.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

...dennab *hgis*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol____________ :lol ______ :lol :lol _______ :lol 
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol _ :lol ______ :lol 
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol __ :lol _____ :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol ___ :lol ____ :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol ____ :lol ___ :lol 
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol _____ :lol __ :lol 
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol ______ :lol _ :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol _______ :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol _______ :lol :lol

Oh sh*t!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rofl :rofl :rofl ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

DUELING BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel :duel 

DUELING BAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Aww, I have a smurf avatar now... Banning self in shame.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol____________ :lol ______ :lol :lol _______ :lol _ :lol 
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol _ :lol ______ :lol __ :lol
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol __ :lol _____ :lol ___ :lol
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol ___ :lol ____ :lol ____ :lol
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol ____ :lol ___ :lol _____ :lol
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol _____ :lol __ :lol ______ :lol
:lol __________ :lol ____ :lol ___________ :lol ______ :lol ______ :lol _ :lol _______ :lol
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol _______ :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol ______ :lol _______ :lol :lol ________ :lol

..... :con


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned...for awwwwww. I once had a smurf avatar. Awwww.

Edit: Social Misfit...I'm gonna have a fight wit' you. Hey man hey! Hey man! Hey man Hey! And from the way you behave it is clear you want to have one too.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm going to have an even more dangerous avatar next... one that will induce people to resort to consuming sugar.... Just wait.... Muahahahh!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn banned


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for popping the corn, man.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Meet the power of the chocolate chip cookie ban!!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for copping the porn! Haha!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

panned for copping the born.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for hopping my horn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned for umm...I'll get back to ya...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because people are boxes!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because.... oh, that poor soul! Step outside the square man! Step outside the square!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because that guy in the box stole my house. :mum 

Where will I sleep tonight? :con


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for taking out that restraining order. Not cool lori. Not Cool. :no


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I didn't mean to hurt you, baby. Why do you make me hurt you?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because WHO LET THE DOGS OUT????

Heyyyyyy Macarena!

Anyone up for a game of pogs?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I used to rule the world, seas would rise when I gave the word.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for flooding my house.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because water is good for you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because wait let me get my swimmers! Ok.. let the floods begin.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b _______ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _ :b ______ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b __ :b _____ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ___ :b ____ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ____ :b ___ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _____ :b __ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b ______ :b _ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _______ :b :b


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because that uber popular avatar is starting to haunt my dreams... and it is scary... who is that guy, andyway?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom Waits


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned. oh... who's he?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

he's a singer


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not phrasing that as a ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned. what kind of singer?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

the kind that sings


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Baned for not banning.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i forgot


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Again!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:doh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned before the whole thread breaks down from the lack of banning ahh!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Nobody's banning. This has got to stop.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b _______ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _ :b ______ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b __ :b _____ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ___ :b ____ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b :b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ____ :b ___ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _____ :b __ :b 
:b __________ :b ____ :b ___________ :b ______ :b ______ :b _ :b 
:b :b :b :b :b ______ :b ___________ :b ______ :b _______ :b :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for pimping family. That's just wrong dude. ;o-



Polar said:


> Nobody's banning. This has got to stop.


I agree. We must kill this thread.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for stopping banning.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Oy vey!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned in order to raise the percentage of posts that ban.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned by the cooookie monster


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

8 hours of beauty sleep ban baby!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

7 hours of sleep and groggy from sleeping pill ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Unknown hours of sleep ban.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You're all making me sleepy ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I ate some pizza, and I like to throw in random thoughts in this thread and follow it up with "ban" ban.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for eating pizza, it'll kill ya man, be careful.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because it was loaded with veggies at least.


----------



## phate (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for lack of meat


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz I was only messin' with ya. Although, it probably does kill people and stuff.

Veggies are good. You are officially un-banned.

Thank you, please drive thru.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because is all you people care about sleep and food?

Edit: Also banned for being too slow, although I was too.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having an avatar identity crisis, aka, "avatarally confused."


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to get the bigger half!

banned!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ardrum said:


> Banned because it was loaded with veggies at least.


http://www.pizzahut.com/Images/Menu/spe ... versLg.jpg
yum!



ANCIENT said:


> i'm going to get the bigger half!
> 
> banned!


banned for ignoring the smaller half..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by tall tee's


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because those are manly dresses


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because let's hope that doesn't catch on. Fashion is something so ugly that it has to be changed every season.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I stole the smiley from your sig.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because I say so


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yr avatar needs to be bigger and more detailed :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for singing sweet home alabama all summer long.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not singing at all this summer.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for singing "Boys of Summer" by Don Henley now that the summer is coming to a close. But I don't blame you, really. It is a kick-*** song after all. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because yes, yes it is.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by THOR!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Just get outta hear man...totally banned.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned because I still don't know why everyone is using a Tom Watts avatar.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because you'll never know...


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned because you're starting a tom waits cult!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Thou art banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because my avatar is now "the ghost of Tom Waits. :afr "
DUN DUN DUNNNNNN..............



ANCIENT said:


> banned because you'll never know...


 :ditto


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a Tom Waitsist


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned while waiting for the man


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wow, my best 1600m racing time beat the U.S. decathlon guy's 1500m time... I'm not so hot at pole vaulting or javelin though, lol.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for not banning. But congrats though thats really cool


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Wow, my best 1600m racing time beat the U.S. decathlon guy's 1500m time... I'm not so hot at pole vaulting or javelin though, lol.


I'm going to have to go ahead and ban you too. I think that belongs in the "something good that happned today" thread or maybe even "random thoughts" but no the banning thread. :no :b

Congrats! :banana

I ban Brittney too. Its a twofer ban.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because that hurt like hell.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for feminising Tom Watts.

edit:I ban myself for not keeping up.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not joining the cult


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos im a rebel


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You've Officially Been Pimped ! erm Banned even " tugs Kyaas collar anyway ".


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are Quadruple BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for not including the flower and and pretty nail polish in drawing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that is ****ing awesome!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because that is cool, and I'm ****ing boooooored. Damn I wish I knew anyone in my city.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for lowering the tone.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for toning the poem.



Kyaa! said:


> "Waits with Embellishments" c2008 Kyaa! Ind.


That is awesome, and serves to enforce my predicament. Hmmmm...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned... ok? Just banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

No, BANNED! lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh™


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

banned

without punctuation


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos people are boxes not people. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because boxes are people not giraffes :con


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos giraffes are monkeys not bananas.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because monkeys are parrots and not bananas disguised as giraffes.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos friends are enemies in secret identities


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I want his family DEAD! I want his house burnt to the ground! I want to got there in the middle of the night, I wanna piss on his head!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos you were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for giving 10 dollar rim jobs when you worked as a male gigolo all them years ago.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for hating wacko jacko plastic people are people too.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for drinkin' liquor out my momma's titty


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned because that was... hard to understand.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

______       _______   _______  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  _  ______  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  __  _____  
     _______       ______  ___  ____  
     _______       ______  ____  ___  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  _____  __  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  ______  _  
     ______  ___________  ______  _______


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for repeats of the same ban in different smilies.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for excessive sighing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh banned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*shrug* banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

*indifferent* banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

______       _______   _______  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  _  ______  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  __  _____  
     _______       ______  ___  ____  
     _______       ______  ____  ___  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  _____  __  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  ______  _  
     ______  ___________  ______  _______


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

______       _______   _______  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  _  ______  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  __  _____  
     _______       ______  ___  ____  
     _______       ______  ____  ___  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  _____  __  
 __________  ____  ___________  ______  ______  _  
     ______  ___________  ______  _______


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! Just like that!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for banning them then leaving them.

That hurts. It hurts bad.


****.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for having a funny signature :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for not having a signature.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for secretly liking Danzig.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

whats wrong with danzig?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Sleater-Kinney did a Danzig cover and it was awesome


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

who's Sleater-Kinney?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

.............


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because how dare you.. and a large majority of people.. not know S-K! Go research now!

*edit* Damn it! Banned for being too fast! and banned because yr right.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i just listened to Sleater-Kinney and they're awesome.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because that makes you my new best friend! Wanna have a pillow fight?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because ya, you can fly down on Kori Airlines :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  _______ :sigh 
 __________ :sigh ____  ___________ :sigh ______  _ :sigh ______  
:sigh __________  ____ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh __  _____ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ___  ____ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ____  ___ :sigh 
 __________ :sigh ____  ___________ :sigh ______  _____ :sigh __  
:sigh __________  ____ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh ______  _ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh _______  :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I just booked my ticket :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos Kermit told me to


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because kermit wouldn't do that without miss piggy's approval. he's whipped. :whip


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for resisting arrest. "hits social misfit" STOP RESISTING !!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because thats my ***** fo real.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because the first letter of his first name matches the first letter of the city in which he resides. That's totally unacceptable for these forums. :no


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because that's better than the other way around. 

(Doesn't it look like I'm running toward the avatar! That's some motivation to run! Get that cookie!!)


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned...because youi're one year older than me... that's totally random, but hey


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for having a name that is shorter than mine.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned for making that poor smiley run all the time


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because it wants the cookie too. See?


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

that poor cookie! OH, i mean...BANNED!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for having the patience to create that quite large ban sign!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause nobody needs that much ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

mine don't.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! But don't ask me why.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  _______ :sigh 
 __________ :sigh ____  ___________ :sigh ______  _ :sigh ______  
:sigh __________  ____ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh __  _____ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ___  ____ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  _______ :sigh  :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ____  ___ :sigh 
 __________ :sigh ____  ___________ :sigh ______  _____ :sigh __  
:sigh __________  ____ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh ______  _ :sigh 
 :sigh  :sigh  ______ :sigh ___________  ______ :sigh _______  :sigh


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I came here to ban you and chew bubblegum and I'm all out of bubblegum


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:banana - ana + :no - o + ed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for incorporating math into this!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because conversations kill.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for getting in my way


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos your avatar keeps staring at me :sus What you lookin at ?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being a quirky monkey.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a funky monkey.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned by Brass MONKEY. Do the FUNKY moNKEY!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

" Does the funky monkey in front of the mirror " lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not banning me...biznatch.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh yeah erm Banned you monkeyho !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

nab sdrawkcab


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because....I'm funkee fresh.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Mcbanned with chicken nuggets an ****.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Would you like some fries with that ban?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because those fries are cold!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned bacause make your own damn fries then!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because................................. :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i like my new username tho


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Let's have a toast to the new username.

But banned for not banning of course.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i forgot :doh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned via plagairism!

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for stealing my ban. I want my ban back. :cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because your ban is now long gone, my friend.


----------



## registan (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning a friend.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned via plagairism!
> 
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





jchildr said:


> Banned!





jchildr said:


> Banned!





jchildr said:


> Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

batman can said:


> [quote="Mc Borg":3slik2g6]Banned via plagairism!
> 
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





jchildr said:


> Banned!





jchildr said:


> Banned!





jchildr said:


> Banned!


[/quote:3slik2g6]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned due to popular demand.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

danneb, (no i'm not dyslexic, I just couldn't think of anything clever)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm a box of cinnamon toast crunch!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

band bescousse i dunnt no hwow two spwell.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Band bee cuss eye can!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for cussing.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm eating Cinnamon Toast Crunch.. hopefully I'm not killing Mc Borg.. mmm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you are! Stop! :sigh


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned because, I don't get it. :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I can't! Yr too yummy!

Damn it! Banned for beating me!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for trying to preban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for trying to prepubescent ban.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned by karate bear


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by baby kermit


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned by evil kermit


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for stealing baby kermit's shuvel


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned _by_ the shovel.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for spelling shuvel wrong.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned because you can't count


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes i can


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I forgot.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by penguins in sweaters


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I like penguins.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned :roll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:roll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by Jeremy

[youtube:2ez9ztp0]_nrlPtNu5N0[/youtube:2ez9ztp0]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by James Hetfield....on the drums

[youtube:1uuod2n8]7HPLQBWwMQs[/youtube:1uuod2n8]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by PEHDTSCKJMBA.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned nonvideoly


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Listen mserychic, I am tired of your crap. You are BANNED!!! :wife


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because ______________
[s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b][s:1w8mh60b][/s:1w8mh60b]Insert reason for ban here^


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Don't you angry wife me! I'll angry wife you right back mister!! :wife :wife :wife

Banned because I'm all kinds of slow tonight!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Go to bed for I ban you. :spank


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for doing the poetic ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Tom Waits.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned because I am sick and tired of seeing and hearing about Tom Waits


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom Waits is awesome.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Maybe, but you're still BANNED!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Tom Waits is Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tom Waits can't be banned :no


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You still need to ban!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I know. I keep forgetting.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I just reminded you of it, and yet you still forgot.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a really bad memory.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you won't remember this!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Remember what?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not following the rules of the banning thread


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

there are no rules...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because jchildr does not lie!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

neither do I.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for repeatedly ignoring the rules of the banning thread.
The rules are clearly stated in the thread title.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it's too early.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because it's never too early to ban.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You banned! :yay 

Translation: you're banned! :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because it's not a translation if you just add two letters to a word.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because it is in my world.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because that's not a very grammatically inclined world.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned becuz itz a sped wurld.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the yellow brick road.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm not following that.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because you made the yellow brick road sad


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that was what I was hoping for.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause that's not very nice.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I know, I'm sorry. I apologize to the yellow brick road.

...but I'm still not following it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because ya, I wouldn't follow it either, I hear there's some sketchy peoples up that road.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Leave now, and NEVER come back.

^^Imagine Gollum saying that. That's the effect I was going for.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because Grape Crush is superior.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

......................


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned to have some time for yourself with this...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for posting the can instead of the bottle.








Everyone knows soda tastes better from glass bottles!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because that is totally, 100 percent accurate.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for advocating the consumption of high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for advocating the consumption of meth amphetamised coco puffs.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned..uh..for...stuff


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for something. :stu


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for nothing!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for everything.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I'm a lazy ****.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because so am......


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I like to ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I should be doing stuff and for some reason (laziness I guess) I'm sitting here. It's your fault. Banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ditto.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because Illusion long time no see. Feels so good to BAN you again.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Kanashi is royally banned by King Ardrum!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because how can we win, when fools can be kings?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for quoting lyrics.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because this is the test...what song am I quoting?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Muse - Knights of Cydonia

Oh, and banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not gonna ban you because you are an expert at picking out lyrics.

Oh, well, **** it. Banned anyways. I don't like your 'tude.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for saying 'tude.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for also saying that word.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting twice!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm bored


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for not banning anyone


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for excessive posting!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for excessive non-posting. :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool! A ban game! Can I play?!?!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Fraid not. You're BANNED.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for hogging the thread!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i didn't hog the thread


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes you did


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no i didn't!! :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for arguing with yourself.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have to set myself up to take the fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because then wow, dude watch out for those banana peels.

Forgive me it's early.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not banning!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because this is not the smiley thread.

edit: ... or maybe for beating me to a ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i did ban, i just forgot to type it :?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for making excuses!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm not making excuses.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because since when are there people here this early.

Banned, the lot of you!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for good. Get off the thread now! :b :troll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you will never get rid of me :twisted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm scared :afr


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned, coz you screwed up my timing in the earlier ban and got caught in between!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Edit: see this is what happens when people don't actually get banned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wtf is going on here?

That's it, I'm outta here. *slams door*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bye


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

****, mistimed two times in a row. Maybe I should ban myself and get outta here as well. :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned :?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh :?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for stealing someone else's fancy ban!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause i didn't steal it.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

OK then, banned for wasting a lot of time creating that fancy ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Tom Waits.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Tiny Tim


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because the image isn't showing.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned because of complaining


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning my critic


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because the image finally showed up.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it didn't "show up". I hadda fix it. Imagevenue apparently has something against Tiny Tim and they deleted my first post. I hadda smack dem *****es up and go to their rival, Imageshack to get it posted proper.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because that ban was too long.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for discouraging thoroughness


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because your avatar freaks me out.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because your freak avatars me out.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for no longer being a social misfit.
What? Do you think you're better than the rest if us social misfits?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I think I'm falling in love with SPG (or whatever he was called).


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned
Yes. SPG : Special Patrol Group.
If anyone is curious, he makes an appearance 1:35 into this video...
[youtube:1hwhkrs4]AmbWaOfufMc[/youtube:1hwhkrs4]


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned beause running over lionel richie with a tank would dirty the tank!
I mean who's going to clean the mess?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because nicole richie will clean it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos you know the score by now take it like a man and serve it like a housewife.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because i have no idea want you meant


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what he meant.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for reading my post


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for being in my nightmares.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for mistyping an html command.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i forgot how to play this game...


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being faithless


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being darkchildishdreamish!


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

banned for mispronouncing my name!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I only slept for 2 hours


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for blaming me for his lack of sleep


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's totally you and your dark, childish dreams that are keeping me from sleeping


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being named JOE


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being named Joe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because Oje sounds cooler.
Actually it doesn't but your ban stays anyhow.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for having making me follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being good at following written directions, despite the fact that there is no yellow and no bricks on that road.

There's actually just someone at the end who's going to BAN you.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for spoiling the surprise ban


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me realize that =(
Crap.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being an Illusion


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you know I've been banned for that countless times in the past. And if you didn't, now you do.

And obviously you didn't because you joined the site yesterday. I r smrt.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

And Now I'm banning you more!

Banned because of being smart.

I give up


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for giving up.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being an illusion :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you can't really ban an illusion.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I know, that's why I said it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Banned because I know, that's why I said it.


Banned because why you tryin' to get crazy with me, don't you know I'm loco? 
I think someone's lookin' for a fight.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


>


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :agree


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:ditto :get :ditto :int :thanks :ditto :sas :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> :rain


 :hug ban.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

oke ban


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ImAboutToBAN


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because I know, that's why I said it.
> ...


You're _always_ looking for a fight. But that's okay, let's go!

You know how it's gonna end. 

Oh and banned... all of you... all the way to Saturn. You've got a one way ticket with Shooting Star Starlines. Watch out for the meteors.

Yeah.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being a player AND a baller.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being wicked awesome.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I am hereby, henceforth and forthwith banning you.

I bid you adieu.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for never exploding.

False advertisement is banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having a funny signature pic.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because this isn't my profile.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because huh?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I bet it's batman can in disguise!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Plain members are banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Agreement ban.
Leave now, freshmen.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being cruel to the newbies.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because you'll only find me doing that on the ban thread.

:group


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Awww ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for not being currrrrrrazy on the Ban thread !


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

A ban that includes lollipops, gumdrops and fluffy teddy bears.

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwz

a cuddly wuddly banny wan.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banny wans wont be tolerated here missus .
Okay okay i'll make an exception just dont tell nobody and erm banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:int


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

:banana :evil :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :get


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :get


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > :get
> ...


 :agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

wtf ban!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu ban


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:boogie ban!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:banana *ban*ana


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BANIFIED


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

darkchildishban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because you forgot to ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Faithban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't play poker...Banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

probably not much longer because you're BANNED!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dennaB.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BANNED FOR REVERSE BANNING!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for Caps Lock banning.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned?


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

This message is to informe you that you ARE NOT banned.









NOT


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry ban


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BANNED FOR CRYING


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh banned...


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being sad D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D: ban


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for using this thread to get high post counts!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't use this thread to get a high post count


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes you do!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no i dont! :mum


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BANNED FOR TRIPLE POSTING


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for singular posting.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned and stuff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I want to zooooooom!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned posting after me!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for posting before AND after him.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for posting before me after him after you...or something like that...


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for saying confusing stuff.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I didn't say "confusing stuff", I said "Banned for posting before me after him after you...or something like that..."


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for... whatever.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

YOU .


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

darkchildishdreams said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

why, its just one big happy BANNED fest, ain't it?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, and that's why you're BANNED!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I agree. And you are Banned too!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:spam ban


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:eyes ban!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Sleater-Kinney


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned from the end of the world!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Jumpers

[youtube:aijctgul]pT3Gl4haPNE[/youtube:aijctgul]


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because Jumpers is my fav song ever! and banned because the Jumper chic's band is also awesome. That's right.. double ban!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I knew Jumpers was your favorite song because I'm psycho.... I mean psychic.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for being "psycho"-ic


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sunmoonban76


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning around in all the wrong threads.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for being too fast!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i feel like banning!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

BUMP!.... I mean, BANNED!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no bumping in the ban thread. Banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

DING!


banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned 



edit: ****, wrong thread



edit: nevermind.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

banned because you don't know what the hell is going on


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eric Barnes said:


> banned because you don't know what the hell is going on


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for quoting me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Eric Barnes said:
> 
> 
> > banned because you don't know what the hell is going on


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for quoting yourself quoting me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:eyes ban


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BAN BAN BAN!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

darkchildishdreams said:


> BAN BAN BAN!


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Rainban


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

SUPRE BAN


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for not banning and double banned for not checking the story telling thread!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for Double banning and banned for double banning.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> banned


 no YOU're banned!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > banned
> ...


 shut up! nuh uh! YOURE banned, stoopid :b


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> sunmoonstars76 said:
> 
> 
> > sunmoonstars76 said:
> ...


yo mama's banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yo mama.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for banning YO mama!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because Pearl Jam is the best band ever.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It is. And you are....banned that is...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hey, while we're on the subject of BANDS, you're BAND!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Band for talking about banneds


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh, bandaids! Want a band aid? It comes with a price; a ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no i don't need a band aid. but i'll ban you anyway.Banned.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because i'm going to bed now. nitey nite. Or morney morning, I should say.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for going to bed in the morning.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I haven't slept in 2 days.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned, Aloysius! Banned to your room, it's bed time. Need a sleepy pill?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because no, i need a happy pill. :rain


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Permanent ban for temporarily banning somebody.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

permanent ban for permanently banning someone for temporarily banning someone.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

permanent ban for permanently banning someone for permanently banning someone for temporarily banning someone.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning me.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

banned for the awesome sig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yes ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because they're playing their guitars too low! I hate that!


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being named joseph!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not capitalizing my name!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being named Joseph.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for correcting me!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the wrong person!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned


edit: banned


edit: banned


edit: :O


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for random bans!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banloysius'd!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for whatever, etc! +++


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ba baba ba baba ba ba banned!!!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

No hard feelings ban?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ban


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for happily banning someone!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Hard feelings ban (and not the good kind of hard).


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BANNED FOR OFFERING AN AVATAR!


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned for not offering an avatar. I mean that's just mean.jk


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being uber old


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for abusing the young.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

ye rly ban


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for being young.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being a dog lover like me


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Banned for comparing me to you.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for denying that he's a dog lover.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Banned with a voucher for a block of cheese.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for having a weird avatar !


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for crashing manatee


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because you don't have the same number of posts I have.


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for being a ninja!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

banned because everybody is kung fu fighting


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned because we are ninja not kung fu fighters!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for gettin' pimped like hoes, sellin' your *** just to get my spot.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by Spongebob.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned by Squidward.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Larry


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned by Sandy Cheeks!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by butt cheeks


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for monkey *** shenanigans on the ban thread.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banning shenanigans.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned by green foliage


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because you like my gangsta walk.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not choosing to be Mr. Pink


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Banned for having 1111 posts.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having posts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the same name as me!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having such a terrible name


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by your name. It is not impressed.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned ! Yes you !


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for that consideration.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for a complete and utter lack of faith.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by an udder.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh how clever of you. Banned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned for being so happy about banning


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm looking at you looking at her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Both banned for staring.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for chewing bubble yum.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banned because i'm chewing on my nails.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

What a coincidence ban! I chew on my nails a lot myself lol.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because chewing your nails is not good for you.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned and you don't get to know why


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

She told you you don't get to know! Leave it at that. Alright, wise guy. ****ing banned. That's right. Get outta here!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No no not a **** ban! A ****ing ban! **** they look the same.

**** it. Banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Nah, that word comes out as *******. This one comes out as ****ing. Banned for not observing that.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................{banned}


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making the page stretch


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

mini banned


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Scroll to the right side of the page to see your ban.

[right:1rorsir7]That's right, right side banned.[/right:1rorsir7]


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned to help us get onto the next page because stretched pages are annoying.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

banned


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

to advance


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

the page


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for using three posts for one ban.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because extenuating circumstances justify it.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Baaaaaaaan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ban*ana :banana


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bananas taste like monkey puke. Banned for tasting like monkey puke !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for knowing what monkey puke tastes like


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because monkey puke is the cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast. Why haven't you eaten it?


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for bailing me out.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for requiring said bail out.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by catman. batman can has been the subject of a catman ban.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because don't let the DAYS GO BY...glycerin.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Snakes on a ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*ban**ban**ban*


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because your name is brilliant! What's it mean?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

you


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

are


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

banned (woops, I'm late to the page turning event)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ONCE again, banned for using three posts for one ban.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because all Bjorn needs is one mic.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i'm the foot ****in' master!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because what happened to "this is my last day of posting"?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:twisted BAN!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for relieving yourself.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I thought it would be fun to ban someone

*Edit :* That was kinda fun


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having fun while banning someone.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Now thats what im talkin about ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the Lumberjack Song.

[youtubebzo6uah]clPYfaTvHT0[/youtubebzo6uah]


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned by by that skank Barbie and her hoodrat boyfriend Ken !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not banning yourself


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for deleting your avatar.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the pale force


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned cause something tells me those aren't worms...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by a jar of poo.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

eddie vedder called and told me to ban you

BANNED


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eddie Vedder would never do that! BANNED!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for averaging 56.42 posts per day.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for averaging 8.37 posts per day.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I have no idea what yr talking about


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for printing so many tshirts. >


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BBBBBBB_________A_________NN________N__NN________N__EEEEEEEE__DDDDDDDD
B______B_______A_A________N_N_______N__N_N_______N__E__________D__________D
B______B______A___A_______N__N______N__N__N______N__E__________D___________D
B______B_____A_____A______N___N_____N__N___N_____N__E__________D___________D
BBBBBBB____AAAAAAA______N____N____N__N____N____N__EEEEE_____D___________D
B______B___A_________A____N_____N___N__N_____N___N__E__________D___________D
B______B__A___________A___N______N__N__N______N__N__E__________D___________D
B______B_A_____________A__N_______N_N__N_______N_N__E__________D__________D
BBBBBBB_A_______________A_N________NN__N________NN__EEEEEEEE__DDDDDDDD


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bANNED


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*B**A*_N__N_E*D*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Conan, Colbert and Stewart.

[youtube:968wb9hv]pyme_nWxYPo[/youtube:968wb9hv]


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned 'cause thats how we do it 'round these parts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being above me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banchildr


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because it's friday morning here and i'm tired and i wish i was drunk and i want an omelette and a girlfriend to do "stuff" with on the couch


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Band...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I slept for too long & Friday... yay.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned cause why is Friday so special? It's just another crappy day.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for agreeing


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for implying you disagree.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for implying you disagree that he agrees to disagree.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

edit: normal people ban...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned only because its been like 20 pages since I banned and I'm sure thats bannable.

So..........go ahead, whoever you are. DO IT. I DARE YOU. BAN ME FOR IT.

Then meet me out back. Cuz its gonna be just you and me, with you prayin' to the Lord Jesus for mercy. :mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:afr ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for giving off a false impression of nervousness.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because he's seriously scared. He's seen me fight before. :yes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because _I_, for one, am not scared of you!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because

HAHAHAHA thats REALLY FUNNY. REALLY FUNNY. :spit 

We'll see about that............. :mum


:spank


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being a 1337 member.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being a [email protected]+3d member.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being a V373124N


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm banning you and your jibberish. Both of you actually.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because it's called "ban the person above you", not "ban the two people above you"


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I have my own set of rules.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for looking like the brat outta the Bob Sinclair Love Generation video typea thing stuff ish.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned for saving your *** in WW2!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being ANCIENT but not old


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Kanned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

Banned for Multi Smoking


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the boogie :boogie


----------



## darkchildishdreams (Aug 29, 2008)

BANNED FOR BOOGIE'ING!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Know who else it's strong in? Me. So banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You are _so_ banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yawned!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Faithless said:


> IllusionOfHappiness said:
> 
> 
> > Yawned!
> ...


Deported.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Weenie Ban !


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Oscar Meyer weenie Ban!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Top dog ban!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

top cat ban


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Catdog ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Cat Stevens Ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bill The Cat Ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Nvm Ban.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because what the hell is the time over there? Why are you still up.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos its 01:30 an good call i gotta get some beauty sleep i gotta football match tomorrowz. "does yawn smiley thing "


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

banned becuase it's almost 3am


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because it's 10 pm.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

banned because PLUTO IS A PLANET GODDAMNIT


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because Pluto is a dog, and a planet.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes it's a dog too.

Banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Pluto and Pluto.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by Pluto.

(your choice whether it's the dog or the planet... yes it's a planet ffs)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Pluto Nash.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

.sdrawkcab gnipyt rof dennaB


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for being a veteran already


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being jealous of his quick ascent to veteran status.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Stop.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

What, lol. Banned for confussion.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh how i hate meemes.

BAAAAAAAAANED


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by mokuren, shion (the crazy one, not the sane one), shukaido, gyokuran, enju, shusuran, and hiiragi.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I know karate, jujitsu and a lotta other Japanese words


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by Godzilla.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by King Kong.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned by King Friday.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for crimes against fashion.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

(Banned)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not actually saying banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for saying banned twice.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by captain underpants


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by The Dutch Boy








*He's Watching You*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!...In the yeaar two thooousaand...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I hate that whole skit.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the masturbating bear


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I could've done without that.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i ban batman can because i can ban batman can


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I also ban batman can because I don't play by the rules.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^ This guy's a badass.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned, coz I have not banned anyone in a long time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

BANNED!!!!! D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BanneD:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BANNED:

edit: banned for posting the same thing before me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

pai mei ban! D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ED:ie VeD:er ban


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being so quick!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by a sober courtney love~!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:afr :afr :afr ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol ban! D: OMGZ LOL TTYL LULZ


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CAPS LOCK BAN! O:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no cap lock ban...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

caPs lOCK on raNDOm LETteRs baN.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I hope that we can still be friends ban.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by this song!

[youtube:1hwvxxxr]5DmYLrxR0Y8[/youtube:1hwvxxxr]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the best band in the world.

[youtube:rhptbqo1]aS9Qd4O7j7M[/youtube:rhptbqo1]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm honored to be banned by that band ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:banana ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3du2xrst]wky5H1xC6-I[/youtube:3du2xrst]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by yeah toast.

[youtube:i1bv718n]8axisOFpiJ0[/youtube:i1bv718n]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by The ***** Cat Song 
[youtube:13745zs8]OHvAddSGsAg[/youtube:13745zs8]


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned becauARGH IM HIT!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:23bj8dko]KpPmIHQAP2Y[/youtube:23bj8dko]


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! Period!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I pardon you.
Unbanned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Straight Banned. That's right read it and weep m.o.f.o's !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for chopping down that lemon tree.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Wrong thread :sus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oops... ban? :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes. Yes, ban is right. :yes


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

^LOL, banned for being utterly confused :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Alive

[youtube:2kn6hap2]VbhsYC4gKy4[/youtube:2kn6hap2]


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

^ :con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

banned for banning yourself for banning yourself :clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning myself for banning myself.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unbanned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for trying to take over the banning thread, thats punishible by bannation plus 2 years probation. YEAH ! Take that. Put that in your pipe and shmoke it. Shmoke and a pancake?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED FOR GETTING SAD SO EASILY! YOU ARE TOO FRAGILE. JOIN THE ARMY OR SOMETHING MAN! BANNED! BANNED!

(actually, my brother told me once I should join the army to gain confidence/toughen up and stuff. Yeah right like I'd do that. I don't take orders. true story) 

No I kid its okay to be fragile. Fragillaaae? Is that French? NO! It says "fragile!"


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

diiiiiiing!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*¡p?uu?q*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¡ou ?o


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¿u?dd?? ???? p?p ?o?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

¿uo ?u?o? s????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?u??o?q s? s?s ?u??? ? ??ou? ?,uop ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

??s?? ??lqo?d s??? x?? s??? ?d? ?

¿u???? s??? ?? p????? ???? ¡????


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bainnud beiceuse ai dunt knew whoy um rytin liyek disz..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?p????? s???no?? ?opu?? ??? s,??


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being the realist *****, 50 cent and B.I.G. my *****.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?u?op ?p?sdn ?u?d?? ?ou ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being the realist @#%$, 50 cent and B.I.G. my @#%$.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea how to type upside down!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

¡?o? ?ou? ?ou ? ?sn???q p?uu?q


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i want some pasta carbonara....or some chili con carne....and a pepsi....and some chocolate pudding or somethin for dessert...


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because you made me look up what a "poutine" is and goddamn i want a poutine!!!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for wanting some poutine!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because thou shalt not **** wit North Seed Papa, Mr. Orange, I'll break yo punk *** so propa'


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OH man you are all banned. Someone has gotta let me know how to type upside down. That is freaking awesome.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¡ou


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?u?op ?p?sdn ?q o? s?? p??oq??? ?no? 'ou


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for trying to **** with my head. :mum 

Whateva. Its uncool anyways, I just said that. :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

WTF is going on here ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu ban


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bladdy blah blah blah ban ! Yup you heard it here first.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

u?qban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

I got two hours until I get out of work ban!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because my nose itches


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being bored!



Faithless said:


>


Bwaaaahahahaha!!!! :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

...ok.......banned......*cough*...............


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[background=#FF0000:d3pmmpkv]Banned. Period.[/background:d3pmmpkv]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

[background=#FF0000:1uyxdj25]Banned. Period.[/background:1uyxdj25]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned, comma,


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned without any punctuation


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

B.a;nn?ed! wi:t,h t..o.o m,,u:c;h p?u.nct!u,a.t?ion....


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Punctuation overflow! RUN!

I mean hide!

No, banned. Yeah that's it.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

**** you!!! You can't ban me! I'm invincible!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well **** you too! You didn't ban. :bah


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I didn't want to ban you. I, I...love you too much.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> I didn't want to ban you. I, I...love you too much.


Aww... :squeeze You know I love you too, but if you don't start banning this is all over, damnit.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hugging


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because everyone needs a hug once in a while :squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned cause :no


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't be shy ban :squeeze

Ok I'm out :tiptoe


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banjo?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

?u?q ,u?u?o? ??? u? ????? oo? ????? s??


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for jumping on the upside-down bandwagon...


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

¡dn ?p?s ????? ??u ??? u? u?op ?p?sdn ?sn???q p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

u?q ¿u?op ?p?sdn ?u?d?? ?poq????? s? ???


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

¡p?uu?q pu? ??? ?o ¡??os??? s? ?p?sdn ?sn???q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?????o? ?? ?u???? ?o? p?uu?q ??o??o? ? '???? ?o


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned all you m.o.f.o's for giving me a freakin headache with your fancy upside down handwriting :rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

??? ????s p?p no? ??no?? u??? ????u??? ?u?d?? u?op ?p?sdn ??? ?o? ??p??? ?u???? ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

???p?uu?q *???s*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

¡u?op ?p?sdn ?u??q ?ou ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu?p?s u?opdn ?u??q ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for making all the blood flow to your head


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! Business as usual, nothing personal.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what?


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned again!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Ken Kaniff....from Connecticut.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by me ... from here ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

BXXXXXX
XAXXXXX
XXNXXXX
XXXNXXX
XXXXNXX
XXXXXEX
XXXXXXD


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :get


me = Slim Shady, plain and simple. No reading between the lines here. 
go ask Aristotle and he'll tell you what I mean :b :b :troll :troll


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned by ji-ji-ji-ji-GEE UNIT !!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

T-T-T-T-T-TODAY JUNIOR! banned..


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh  :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ANCIENT said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





ANCIENT said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





ANCIENT said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> ...





ANCIENT said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> ...





Kyaa said:


> D:


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for unnecessarily quoting unnecessarily long bans.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¿????


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

BANNED!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*¿????*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> *¿????*


*¡¡¡p?uu?q*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > *¿????*
> ...


* :cry ?????q ????o '?o*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


>


p?uu?q *???s*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*D:* *banned*...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*sigh* banned... D:


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

superbanned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:sighD: banned...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for replacing the *'s with D:'s!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[02:03] EmceeBorg: D:*sighD: banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL

[02:04] social_misfit: D:banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[01:45] EmceeBorg: *sigh* banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BanneD:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D: banned...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I regret making that poll now! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because that's the best poll ever.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ban[/*:m:2e39nur5]
ned[/*:m:2e39nur5]
![/*:m:2e39nur5]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

```
banned
```


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

[background=]BANNED![/background]

oops, that doesn't work D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[IMG][*][list=][list][quote][wiki]banned![/wiki][/quote][/list][/list][/IMG]


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:spit Banned :spit


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because I regret making that poll now! :lol


what poll is this!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Aloysius said:


> D: banned...


D: :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unbanned D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ectobanned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc banned D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mecha tom banned!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

dennab


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BanneD:


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

www.ibannedscarecrow.com


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned
bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

-------b-----------------e--d------
-b----a---------------n------------
-a-----n------------n-------------- 
-n-n----n-e-d-----a---------------
-----e------------b----------------
-----d-----------------------------


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*





Code:


[list][list=][*][img][url][size=200][S][background=][center][google][hr][left][right][wiki][youtube]banned[/youtube][/wiki][/right][/left][/hr][/google][/center][/background][/S][/size][/url][/img][/list][/list]



Click to expand...

*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

*BANNED*
*BANNED*
*BANNED*
*BANNED*
*BANNED*
*BANNED*

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BANNED:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I see what you did there.

*B*A*N*N*E*D*!*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:sighD: *banned*... D:



IllusionOfHappiness said:


> I see what you did there.


D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

=Dbanne=D


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain ban


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hug ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for excessive dropkicking


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I thoroughly enjoy dropkicking. Therefore, you are also dropkicked.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

unbanned... i don't want to be dropkicked... :afr


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned fer bein' yella


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for failing to ban the person above you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i forgot D:


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

banned for alzheimer's.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Knock knock.

who's there?

BANNED.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Knock knock.

who's there?

BANANA


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banana WHO?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Knock knock.

who's there?

BANANA


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sus


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

B&. <3


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto :ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

EPIC BAN


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

sry if i hurt ur feeling

'tis all good?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

s'all good. :banana *ban*ana :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:hug


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BanneD:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah Yeah Yeah Whatever Ban !!!


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

seanybhoy said:


> Yeah Yeah Yeah Whatever Ban !!!


Let me introduce you to Ban Ban and the Banners


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

banned kindof sortof I think.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

p?uu?q

D:


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for being too creative with your ban. None of that here sir! lol j/k


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban~~~


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned, because I'm the winner!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by tall tee's


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:lol banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for laughing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:blank ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not expressing any emotions.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because your avatar stole my sunglasses


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i stole your avatar...


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because you stole my avatar and then changed it to cat stevens...
what? Xena's not good enough for you! ugh lol. You gotta admit, she is pretty hot!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes she is hot, but cat stevens is hotter... oh, and banneD:


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

well, banned you too!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

???p?uu?q *???s*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

¡?u?uu?q *???s* ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

???p?uu?q *u?op ?p?sdn*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

¡?u?uu?q u?op ?p?sdn ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

¡?u?uu?q u?op ?p?sdn ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

¡
u
?
o
p
?
p
?
s
d
n
?
u
?
u
u
?
q
?
p
?
s
?
?
?
l
?
o
u
?
o
?
p
?
u
u
?
q


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr]b
[s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr]a
[s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr]n
[s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr]n
[s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr]e
[s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr][s:24j0wjtr][/s:24j0wjtr]d


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that light should be green, not red :sus


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because you're driving while typing


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned like this woman was banned from the coffee shop...

[youtube:d6xr2td8]EKN4rMo5a6M&[/youtube:d6xr2td8]


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Bump because that was like....wow, this lady needs therapy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because you're harassing me!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ndbena


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I want to get high with Towelie


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because Towelie wants to get with you...I mean get high with you.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because towels cannot smoke, he'll catch on fire!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for leaving out black holes


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for...what?


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not getting my randomness :b yr name is all spacey and stuff.. yea.. :lol


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned because randoomness is awesome


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because randoomness is my new favorite word! Thank you!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because baby, I love you but if you wanna leave, take good care. Hope you make a lot of nice friends out there, but just remember there's a lot of bad and beware


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No, no I won't.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:cry


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned, there are no parties


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because there is a party, all SASers invited. Just hit me up if your interested. Oh yeah, sunmoonstars76 cant come, because she doubts the parties existence.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

...dennab


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bhanned !!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned like the SEC bans naked short-selling.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Faithless said:


> Mr. Orange said:
> 
> 
> > Just hit me up if your interested.
> ...


For you darlin', anything.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is not a conversation/hookup thread. Banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because what's love got to do, got to do with it?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because..lovin' is what I got..I said remember that.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for using the L word.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned... i love you.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned...I used to love you.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for all this lovey-dovey stuff.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because love is in the air.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

banned !


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Please stay on the line. Your ban is important to us. Your bans will be addressed in the order in which they were received.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for being such a perfectionist


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for not being shown


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for being slim and shady!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned simply because that's how the game is played :um


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for having the same name as me!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because the person who started this post has 666 posts and therefore must be something wrong with this thread..... :afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because yeah, I remember he said getting to 666 posts was a his goal..so he left after reaching it..


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for giving an unreasonable ban like i do.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned reasonably banning my unreasonableness.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

10 print you are banned
20 goto 10


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

you are banned
you are banned
you are banned
you are banned
you are banned
you are banned
you are banned
you are banned
CTRL-C


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BANNED
BANNED
BANNED
BANNED
BANNED
BANNED


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]b
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]a
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]n
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]n
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]e
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]d
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]b
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]a
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]n
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]n
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]e
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]d
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]b
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]a
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]n
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]n
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]e
[s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna][s:2p87xbna][/s:2p87xbna]d


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

b
a
n
n
e
d


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Friday night and nowhere to go ban.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned Banned Banned 
Banned Banned Banned 
Banned Banned Banned 
Banned Banned Banned 
Banned Banned Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for ditto-ing...


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Double :ditto !


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto :ditto :ditto :get :eyes oke oke :b :duck opcorn :int :tiptoe :ditto ban


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm in such a good mood that i'm not going to ban you.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

NOOO YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BAN!

BAN!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh

YOU


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...





Unshown said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...


:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> ...


:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Unshown said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:get too


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get three


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:get 4


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:rain Banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Band .............or a ..........Banned I mean


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned with excessive profanity. Just imagine it.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for using profanity that I can't even imagine using lol :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by bunnies and rainbows (they're easier to imagine).


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned....


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

What can I say, I tried.
I'm gonna call you Roy G Biv. And guess what? Banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Memberist!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Down low..
- too slow!

Did I mention participating in this would get you banned? Must have slipped my mind.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Believe it :lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not saying banned, ban, or any other variation that involves the word ban.

Both of you.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Band


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Damned


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

BANNEDANA


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

bannedennab!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*ban*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned until told otherwise.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm telling them otherwise. Carry on folks.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________  :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for breaking the smiley quota.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because nobody else seems to be up for the task


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Band errrrr uhhh Banned I mean


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Band


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Damned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for saying D*mned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the a in d*mned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for doing it as well


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned :mum


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a Taurus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning a fellow Taurus.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Pisces is better and everyone knows it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for assuming I knew that. 
I did not.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for assuming he's assuming you knew that.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for using the word assuming twice in the same sentence.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for using the word the twice in the same sentence. One or three times is fine, not two.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

The Banned, starring _you!_


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I haven't seen that one... is it any good? It must be, if it's starring me.

banned.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It's fantastic. Two thumbs up from all the critics.

I hear you get banned a lot in it.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Well you are banned all the time in the sequel.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because nobody watches sequels anyway :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that's not true... I watched it. The gist of the plot: You were banned... repeatedly.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for living


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for breathing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for eating


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having arms.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being smart


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being witty and as everyone knows, the only thing worse than being witty is _not_ being witty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for trying to compete in fueling the fire


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because that cat is too cute


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for changing yr avatar from the hottness :b


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

he he lol... banned for hitting on my xena and gab avatar


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Band


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I hear you don't even like to party.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an upside-down-flip-double-bubble-rubble signature


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

???????p???? ?????????????p????? ?u?uu?q ??? ?o?? no? u?q o? ?? spu???o? pu? ?x???? ?p??o?p? ??? u? ?u??d ??o? ?? ?o s?????nbp??? ??? ?o?? ?? p?????uo? z????z?? p?o? ??


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?u?op-?p?sdn ?u?d?? ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for trying to flip the world upside down, one ban at a time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banjoe.

Yeah it's an old one but I can't think of anything else at the mo'


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh, you are *so* banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

To ban or not to ban, that is the question. And fortunately, I know the answer - YES.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for cheesiness!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I hereby ban thee D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BanneD:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

SaD: BanneD:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

B:A:N:N:E:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BD:AD:ND:ND:EDD:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

B?A/N"N.E}D-


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

mseryban

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:sighD: *banned*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:sighD: *banned*


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thou arts bannedst from mine kindom


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Saberhagen


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned by Favre, Brett


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by fart, stinky


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because I would run from a stinky fart, they wouldn't have to ban me, i'd already be gone! lol, peee-ewwww!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because you used the words"stinky fart." This brings up a bad visual.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

yeah, i know huh? pfffffffffttt! banned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because of the lingering affects from the previous ban.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for not appreciating my invigorating aroma


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for... WHATEVER


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for contributing to the already existing air pollution problem of too much methane gas in the atmosphere.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:rofl banned by rofl smiley


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because I just don't get why we have to ban people in this thread :get


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having an awesome avatar.


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for being a girl.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

You have an awesome avatar too however you are banned


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Why do we have to ban each other!? 
BANNED!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because have you not read the rule book?


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

BANNED FOR BEING RUDE


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because, again, I will ask you to read the banning rule book. It clearly states that rudeness is acceptable in chapter 2.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I agree with illusion of happiness and I politely ban her


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for making me feel bad


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for feeling bad


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned by fart, sbd


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Silent but deadly? Oh, that was a mean ban.
Where is teh love asks fluffy kitteh.









Yeah I don't know how to make pics uber small without going through ten thousand steps. So sue me. Or ban me, whichever.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I choose to sue you &&& ban you!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Double whammy, eh?
Two can play that game.

Sanned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Damned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Js_saint (Sep 15, 2008)

Your banned, because I said so, son.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for being too polite


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

b'd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

c'd


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

f'd in the a


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I am shocked and you are banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Served


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

banned for that avatar lol it looks llike my cat that got ran over when i was 7


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because how much abuse is that avatar gonna get?! I've learned to love him :cry It was a very time consuming and draining process but I'm sure you can too. What was my point again? Yeah, banned.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

boo-hoo cry me a ban river.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning a guy that loves SPG


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

hey, youre banned!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because i'm actually a female! 




(look at my gender)


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

lol did i call u a man? sorry if i did, but you're avatar is misleading, banned for that!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being duped into thinking ANCIENT is a girl


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

sshh i banned u twice already lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what!?...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for obvious reasons.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for secret reasons


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

lol hahahaahahahahahahahahahaha ancient....wow.....but polar you're banned because i said so


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaanned.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned for mixed reasons


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned in the rush.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by hard-gay!


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

^ enough said


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by thor!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for supporting cheesy metal bands


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mid-yawn ban.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by ratt!










[youtube:2q54k2oe]6rqA55ynPoU[/youtube:2q54k2oe]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't sleep!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because that reminds me, I'm tired.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because new topic post reply selective mutism avoidant personality please feel free to link to Social Anxiety Support What is CBT? Hypnotherapy 
Post-Traumatic-Stress FAQ.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because Social anxiety, also called social phobia, is a disorder characterized by overwhelming anxiety and excessive self-consciousness in everyday social situations. People with social anxiety have a persistent, intense, and chronic fear of being watched and judged by others and of being embarrassed or humiliated by their own actions. Their fear may be so severe that it interferes with work or school - and other ordinary activities. While many people with social anxiety recognize that their fear of being around people may be excessive or unreasonable, they are unable to overcome it. They often worry for days or weeks in advance of a dreaded situation.

Social anxiety can be limited to only one type of situation - such as a fear of speaking in formal or informal situations, or eating or drinking in front of others - or, in its most severe form, may be so broad that a person experiences symptoms almost anytime they are around other people. Social anxiety can be very debilitating - it may even keep people from going to work or school on some days. Many people with this illness have a hard time making and keeping friends.

Physical symptoms often accompany the intense anxiety of social phobia and include blushing, profuse sweating, trembling, and other symptoms of anxiety, including difficulty talking and nausea or other stomach discomfort. These visible symptoms heighten the fear of disapproval and the symptoms themselves can become an additional focus of fear. Fear of symptoms can create a vicious cycle: as people with social anxiety worry about experiencing the symptoms, the greater their chances of developing the symptoms.. Social anxiety often runs in families and may be accompanied by depression or alcohol dependence.

How Common Is Social Anxiety?

• About 3.7% of the U.S. population ages 18 to 54 - approximately 5.3 million Americans - has social anxiety in any given year.
• Social anxiety occurs in women twice as often as in men, although a higher proportion of men seeks help for this disorder.
• The disorder typically begins in childhood or early adolescence and rarely develops after age 25.

What Causes Social Anxiety?

Research to define causes of social anxiety is ongoing.
• Some investigations implicate a small structure in the brain called the amygdala in the symptoms of social anxiety. The amygdala is believed to be a central site in the brain that controls fear responses.
• Animal studies are adding to the evidence that suggests social anxiety can be inherited. In fact, researchers supported by the National Institute of Mental Health (NIMH) recently identified the site of a gene in mice that affects learned fearfulness.
• One line of research is investigating a biochemical basis for the disorder. Scientists are exploring the idea that heightened sensitivity to disapproval may be physiologically or hormonally based.
• Other researchers are investigating the environment's influence on the development of social anxiety. People with social anxiety may acquire their fear from observing the behavior and consequences of others, a process called observational learning or social modeling.

What Treatments Are Available for Social Anxiety?

Research supported by NIMH and by industry has shown that there are two effective forms of treatment available for social anxiety: certain medications and a specific form of short-term psychotherapy called cognitive-behavioral therapy. Depression medications include antidepressants such as selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs) and monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAOIs), as well as drugs known as high-potency benzodiazepenes. Some people with a form of social anxiety called performance anxiety have been helped by beta-blockers, which are more commonly used to control high blood pressure.

Cognitive-behavior therapy is also very useful in treating social anxiety. The central component of this treatment is exposure therapy, which involves helping patients gradually become more comfortable with situations that frighten them. The exposure process often involves three stages. The first involves introducing people to the feared situation. The second level is to increase the risk for disapproval in that situation so people build confidence that they can handle rejection or criticism. The third stage involves teaching people techniques to cope with disapproval. In this stage, people imagine their worst fear and are encouraged to develop constructive responses to their fear and perceived disapproval.

Cognitive-behavior therapy for social anxiety also includes anxiety management training - for example, teaching people techniques such as deep breathing to control their levels of anxiety. Another important aspect of treatment is called cognitive restructuring, which involves helping individuals identify their misjudgments and develop more realistic expectations of the likelihood of danger in social situations.

Supportive therapy such as group therapy, or couples or family therapy to educate significant others about the disorder, is also helpful. Sometimes people with social anxiety also benefit from social skills training.

What Other Illnesses Co-Occur With Social Anxiety?

Social anxiety can cause lowered self-esteem and depression. To try to reduce their anxiety and alleviate depression, people with social anxiety may use alcohol or other drugs, which can lead to addiction. Some people with social anxiety may also have other anxiety disorders, such as panic disorder and obsessive-compulsive disorder.

From the National Institute of Mental Health


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Display posts from previous: All posts1 day7 days2 weeks1 month3 months6 months1 year Sort by AuthorPost timeSubject AscendingDescending Ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness 
Post subject: Re: Ban the Person Above You!
New postPosted: Wed Sep 24, 2008 9:57 am 
Online
Elite Member
Elite Member
User avatar

Joined: Thu Sep 06, 2007 4:35 pm
Posts: 6233
Location: NS
Gender: Female
Sign: Gemini
Age: 18 
Display posts from previous: All posts1 day7 days2 weeks1 month3 months6 months1 year Sort by AuthorPost timeSubject AscendingDescending Ban

_________________
Follow the yellow brick road

Report this post
Top 
Profile Send private message 
Reply with quote 
Ban


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Puked


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Display posts from previous: All posts1 day7 days2 weeks1 month3 months6 months1 year Sort by AuthorPost timeSubject AscendingDescending Ban banned because new topic post reply selective mutism avoidant personality please feel free to link to Social Anxiety Support What is CBT? Hypnotherapy
Post-Traumatic-Stress FAQ. Banned because that reminds me, I'm tired. Banned because I can't sleep! banned by ratt! Mid-yawn ban. Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You!Re: Ban the Person Above You! Puked Ban


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bannoysius


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ImAboutToBAN


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Abannedsius.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

simply banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ban1961


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

23 skidoo banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> John1961 said:
> 
> 
> > banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > John1961 said:
> ...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > John1961 said:
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > John1961 said:
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > John1961 said:
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > John1961 said:
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > John1961 said:
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > John1961 said:
> ...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Banned for banning me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

John1961 said:


> banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Damned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Band...or a...banned I mean


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> Damned


Banned for saying @#$%


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Band


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The.....Band........sounds good but banned because there's no orchastra


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for spelling orchestra wrong.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It was the "e" wasn't it.....however you are banned for pointing that out


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

_________________
"It is not the ban who counts, not the man who pointed out how the banned man banned, or where the doer of the ban could've banned better. The ban belongs to the man who is actually in the ban; whose face is banned by dust and sweat and bans; who bans valiantly; who bans and comes short again and again; etc. by Theodore Ban.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> _________________
> "It is not the ban who counts, not the man who pointed out how the banned man banned, or where the doer of the ban could've banned better. The ban belongs to the man who is actually in the ban; whose face is banned by dust and sweat and bans; who bans valiantly; who bans and comes short again and again; etc. by Theodore Ban.


lol I like that however I must ban you anyway lol Theodore Roosevelt would've been proud....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

John1961 said:


> ImAboutToEXPLODE said:
> 
> 
> > _________________
> ...





ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> _________________
> "It is not the ban who counts, not the man who pointed out how the banned man banned, or where the doer of the ban could've banned better. The ban belongs to the man who is actually in the ban; whose face is banned by dust and sweat and bans; who bans valiantly; who bans and comes short again and again; etc. by Theodore Ban.





John1961 said:


> It was the "e" wasn't it.....however you are banned for pointing that out





Aloysius said:


> Banned for spelling orchestra wrong.





John1961 said:


> The.....Band........sounds good but banned because there's no orchastra





Aloysius said:


> Band





John1961 said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > Damned
> ...





John1961 said:


> Band...or a...banned I mean





Aloysius said:


> Damned





John1961 said:


> John1961 said:
> 
> 
> > banned


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I am the banned aide and you, sir, are banned.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't do better than that except to say you're officially banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Would I be the first one to ban myself? if so then let it be so.....I am banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> banned


And Aloysius is banned for multiple banning of himself....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ____ :sigh ___ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _____ :sigh __ :sigh 
:sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh ______ :sigh _ :sigh 
:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _______ :sigh :sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh _______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh _ :sigh ______ :sigh
> :sigh__________ :sigh____ :sigh___________ :sigh______ :sigh __ :sigh _____ :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh______ :sigh ___ :sigh ____ :sigh
> ...


Banned for having the largest ban I've ever saw


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Bold
Androids
Never 
Never
Eat
Donkeys


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

That may be true but you must be banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

B[s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb]A[s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb]N[s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb]N[s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb]E[s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb][s:3mvm85xb][/s:3mvm85xb]D


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


 :ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> ImAboutToEXPLODE said:
> 
> 
> > bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
> ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because...


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Bannination!
(Courtesy of TROGDOOOR)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No new posts Attachment(s) Ban the Person Above You!

[ Go to pageGo to page: 1 ... 615, 616, 617 ]

barnabas

9244

55723

Wed Sep 24, 2008 2:46 pm

crazytomato View the latest post ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Sent Packing


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned just because....


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Get bent. 
I mean banned. Get banned.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

banned


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> banned


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Banning people is cool everyone else is doing it.....just try it once noone will find out.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're fired


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for boring me


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

jchildr said:


> You're fired


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

mmm coffee banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

BI AFeeNl INt AlEl - FeDist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned - Banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I hafta go to work now so ban ya later
and now as well. banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

BBBBBBBBBBBBBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> banned


 :ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Feist


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned by my mom


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

and my grandma


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

BANNED by brett favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by BRETT FAVRE


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned! by Breve Fartt


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Breathe Fart


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

OMG BANANA :banana 
OMG BANNED !
OMG COFFEE :cup 
OMG BANNED !


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being too excited. :banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

mother ****er ban!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

B1tch check your map cos you're acting outta place and erm Banned as you do.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I really don't know what you just said.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned because I'm going to get banned from SAS.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

YOU ARE BANNED FROM THE PREMISES EFFECTIVE IMMEDIATELY AND YOU ARE HEREBY INSTRUCTED TO REMOVE YOUR PERSON FROM THE PREMISES EFFECTIVE IMMDEATELY AND I DONT REALLY KNOW IN WHAT CONTEXT I CAN USE THE PHRASE EFFECTIVE IMMEDEATELY


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:drunk ban


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned for drinking Heiniken and not Bud Light


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because i'm not drinking Heineken, i'm drinking rum.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

hah! I just realized I spelled Heineken like "hiney-kin" they should make a beer called "hiney-kin." Anyways, banned because whisky is better than rum. And....
Banned by brett favre.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because vodka is better than whiskey and rum!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because rum is better than vodka.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I know.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for talking to yourself.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

BANNED because WHISKY is the nectar of the GODS!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

vodka is what they put in girly drinks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I am God and I say rum is better.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because God doesn't have favorites he he he he


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Conan O'Brien.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned by pretty Anime girls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Kagome!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Gagmewittaspoon!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because that avatar freaks me out.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because everyone says that


----------



## folightning (Sep 17, 2008)

banned because its true


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

B....anned? Maybe?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because that dude is such a wigga.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned...because umm...nice signature.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:3psc8qlj]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:3psc8qlj]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

[youtube:34zfsjad]Ru_FIwX1tb8[/youtube:34zfsjad]


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because anything goes in this thread, but preferably bans.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Noo, I was too late


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too late


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:1j048kbg]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:1j048kbg]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being too late. You fail.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being too late.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Mr. Orange said:


> Banned for being too late. You fail.


Damn, I guess I fail :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I win.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Self ban.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Damn, this thread is active, I hope this is a self ban....


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

No, you can't do that. Banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:3lz6qc7p]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:3lz6qc7p]


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Good


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> No, you can't do that. Banned.


Yes I can. I'm the boss.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I've still not listened to that song. Someone ban me.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:147c19fn]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:147c19fn]

ban


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Polar said:


> I've still not listened to that song. Someone ban me.


What song?

BAN!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, the feist thing...neither have I, so I am banned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes you are and here's the proof: Banned


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for not going down on me last night.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mr. Orange said:


> Banned for not going down on me last night.


Banned for being suggestive.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for quoting Mr. Orange!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned as usual.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q ¡¡¡u?? ?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being delusional


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You are *so* banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You're like, Banned, okay?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for telling me to follow a urine stained road


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

(Banned)^2


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Edit: Banned for beating me to a ban.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for spamming this STUPID song all over SAS...

[youtube:sny7lwda]NHQyjjDv_9s[/youtube:sny7lwda]

Edit: That was meant for Elise, not Elyse :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

[email protected]@@@@@nned


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

b to tha a to tha double-n e dizzle...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

If "ban" is travelling from point A to point B at 63 mph and "ned" is travelling from point B to point A at 52 mph where will "ban" and "ned" collide?

Right here. Banned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because they will collide at approx *computing... computing.... BRAIN MELTS*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because now there is brain all over the floor and someone has to clean it up.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because i cant find my lighter


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I hope you aren't starting a fire!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

banned because I'm on fire. help.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned because <insert clever and/or witty reason for banning>


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because no, I will not insert a reason.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I was trying to ban the last person for not helping you when you were on fire. And then you beat me to the post.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

a guy walks into a bar, the bartender takes a look at him and says "you're banned"


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

a baby seal walks into a club


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ha. Banned.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for being in on a Saturday night.

Oh wait...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for pointing.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because while he did point, it's still true.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because I think he is referring to my avatar.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I missed that completely


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned because your avatar seems to be sending out subliminal messages to buy a 40 and get wasted. Well, maybe not so subliminal, but strong messages nonetheless.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned because your avatar seems to be trying to reach through the computer screen and pinch me.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

That was my intention, DUH! :b 

DennabbanneD


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for festiveness.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Because I said so.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for assuming people would think you really meant 'Banned' because I said so.

There may be people who don't understand that and subsequently you have ruint this thread for them.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

batman can said:


> Banned for assuming people would think you really meant 'Banned' because I said so.
> 
> There may be people who don't understand that and subsequently you have ruint this thread for them.


I have to ban you for the same reason because how do I know you really mean it either.... :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by my happy face.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for being scary :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Banned by my happy face.


 :lol :lol

And ardrum you're banned for simply posting in this thread.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^ = BANNED !


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because this is the ban the person above you thread


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for stating the obvious. :yes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

seanybhoy said:


> Banned for stating the obvious. :yes


Banned for the same reason


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

How dare you ban.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Band.... because I like music


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for liking music


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for feeling it all


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

it starts with a 'b'
and ends with a 'd'
there are also two 'n's
and an 'a', and an 'e'


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Bro you are so banned already get tf off this thread and close the door behind you.
(joking)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not saying please.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh yeah sorry erm banned pulleeeeeeeeeeeez !!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being polite


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I don't want to go to work.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because life is all about doing things you don't want to do.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't want to ban you but I must.
Banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because Man, it stanks!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

sleep deprived ban


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ditto Ban™


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B
A
N
N
E
D


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned banned banned banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> banned banned banned banned


 :ditto


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BBBBBBBBBBB
AAAAAAAAAAA
NNNNNNNNNNN
NNNNNNNNNNN
EEEEEEEEEEEE
DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned by this smiley, which I stole from Torlins house....


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I've had it up to HERE. Also cool smiley.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Banned because I've had it up to HERE. Also cool smiley.


Dude, your mom's hot.

Banned.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ohboyohboyohboy

banned!!!

ohboyohboyohboyohboyoboy..


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

babababananabanned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using your real name as your username


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned for having the most frightening avatar in the history of SAS.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because a good man is hard to find.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

That's why I'm glad I found you baby :love 

Oh, and banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning your baby


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B A N N E D
A
N
N
E
D


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not reaching lower.. and a little to the left


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

lol Banned for being a boogie reggae woman....j/k lol :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for not being a boogie reggae woman :b


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

mserychic said:


> Banned for not being a boogie reggae woman :b


Banned Even though I'm a boogie reggae man :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BANNED


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You are thrown out, forbidden, kicked out, prohibited, expelled, disallowed, nixed, ostracized, cast out, blackballed, AND banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for throwing me out, forbidding me, kicking me out, prohibiting me, expelling me, disallowing me, nixing me, ostracizing me, casting me out, blackballing me, AND subsequently banning me!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for no particular reason :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...

edit: ****, wrong thread!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

¡u?op ?p?sdn ?u??q ?ou ?o? p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Jeremy

[youtube:1gwxecuj]YuPsqWx-5hA[/youtube:1gwxecuj]


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for accidentally banning yourself!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for breaking up the Feist Fest


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

B
A
N
N
E
D


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

F
E
I
S
T
E
D


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted Banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted Banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted for Feisting yourself


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i can't go to sleep! 

BANNED!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> i can't go to sleep!
> 
> BANNED!


Me neither...I woke up @ 4 am out of a sound sleep and couldn't get back to sleep :mum :mum

By the way you're Banned lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice pic of Car by the way...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Oy vey!

banned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted errr I mean Banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i think the car looks out of place! 


banned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

It still looks good though

Banned


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm hungry so I decided to ban you.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for being hungry :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

banned for not giving a reason...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

u?q u?op-?p?sdn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned for banning an upside down ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted er a Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Band..... i mean banned of course


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're fired


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm Feisted?? 
You're Feisted!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh yeah? GAYLORD


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

BAN CAPS LOCK STYL!!!1eee


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Whatever.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted for fesiting upside feist


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Edit: Never mind & banned.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

feisted and banned cause it's the right thing to do :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Punted pretty far


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q p?uu?q


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

bnnd
[background=#00BFFF:1ooqnjvq]puuq[/background:1ooqnjvq]

Water reflection ban.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

kool....however......banned anyway.....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feisted


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bland.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Geisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

p?uu?q bland, feisted, band, and officially literally Banned opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh....I forgot canned......so you are banned for reminding me I forgot canned

:lol :duck opcorn :stu :duck  :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted for being reminded of canned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for Feisting me for being reminded :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted for Feisting him for feisting you


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted for Feisting him for Feisting me.........In other words...Banned :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lets stop the feisting and make love not feist!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

lets make ban, ancient!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you can't seduce me with your ban!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

In other news........banned :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

damned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

[youtube:3scazgms]ECTv2J-S07g[/youtube:3scazgms]

3:58-4:02


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the Autumn leaves don't look like that over here!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for mind controlling the leaves!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for saying the autumn leaves don't look like autumn leaves over there


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the leaf scene in the movie Hero is awesome.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because the leaves are falling off of the trees here


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because... blah


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED BANNED

:sigh


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Land.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned just because


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned not because..but because.. :con


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

because is a good reason but not good enough.....banned :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Light My Fire - The Doors 


edit: ****, wrong thread.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol banned for wrong thread :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban the space/time continuum! I win! :yay


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

By opening the space/time continuum that Mc Borg banned I created a time/anti-time parodox that will adventually enable someone to win this banning contest. However this means I must ban the person above me so you are banned... :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for opening the banned space time continuum!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for banning me because I opened the space/time continuum but somebody had to do it....Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning you for opening the space time continuum because someone had to do it!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for opening the space/time continuum because someone had to do it.....time must go on :time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you for opening the space/time continuum because someone had to do it!..Time tastes like ramen noodles! :time


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mcbanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted...BANNED


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feared


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fear Factored!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ban Factored :afr :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned from the ban factory!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned from The Old Spaghetti Factory


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by batman. yes, i went there...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned however I would like some spaghetti....maybe tomorrow for dinner opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i wonder what it would it take for me to literally get banned from this site, again, ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned ban


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

A Dynamic Duo Ban :duel


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ban in a can ban, i do not like green ban and ham, sam, therefore i am.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned ban by bean burritos ban!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The green eggs and ham ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a microwave!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by a donut place in Compton CA.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

kool pics....but banned because you posted them in a banning thread :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

what pics? ban!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

The big donut pic is kool. We don't have a donut place like that around here. We have Dunkin donuts here with nothing fancy to draw attention to it.....like a big donut on the top of the roof :lol ...by the way...banned for asking "what pics?" :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a Dunkin' Donuts employee!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for showing me those donuts....now I'm hungry :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i ate a donut like 2 hours ago, and i think she made it! D: banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that donut was a trap!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

****, i'm poisoned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for not sharing the donuts....now I'm even more hungry for a donut :lol


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

there's probably a donut place open around this time. go!

p.s. banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning in post script!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for Post Script banning :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for script banning!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone who posted a post script ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone...etc!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for banning someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone who banned someone...etc!


Your logic is inescapable :lol It is profoundly accurate.... and yes you are banned :lol :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for quoting me!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I couldn't help it...I was under compulsion and obsessed with the desire to have to quote something...but you are banned for not quoting what I quoted to ban you :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol 

Banned for quoting because of OCD!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for banning a person exhibiting OCD symtoms in a banning thread. Of course this thread could bring out the OCD in any of us :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha :lol 

I agree, but you're banned anyway!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I understand. It could be OCD :lol ...but in the event that you need a rest you are hereby banned for the sake of your mental health :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Thou art banned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Thou art banned for using the words "Thou art." :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

feisted


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted is an acceptable ban however you are banned for banning me...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

nabbed


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned for having such an unimaginative ban.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned anyway


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

F'd in the a


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because this is my last ban of the night....Good night all...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Good banned, John


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned in the name of the law


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Restitution ban.

Also banned for reminding me of grade 12 law class. Yuck.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned for calling it 'grade 12' and not 'the 12th grade.'


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because the first way makes sense to me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I prefer the second way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because the first way is the best way - because I said so. And that's final.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for finalizing.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for banilizing.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You are _so_ banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for italicizing "so"!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Gargamel!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for saying Gargamel.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for using the word Canned without explaining why they are canned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're fired


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm fired??? Ohhh great....I've been looking for a reson to leave anyway :lol But you are fired for firing me which translated means Banned :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because he said so...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I can't argue with that however you are banned for posting that link :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being RickRoll'd!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because I am speachless and have nothing else left to say.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the glass is yellow and it's not glass it's plastic. Huh?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm just glad it's not yellow snow and as for the rest? :stu banned


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

bannned for using the :stu smiley


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I may have made a mistake using the :stu smiley. Maybe i could've used an icon more accurate to the context of the post however, because I did use the :stu smilely I am sorry to say I still have to ban you for pointing that out even though you still may be right about that. :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for excessively long banning


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Short ban as requested.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for taking the bait MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for muahahaha'ing. And in caps.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because MUHAHAHAHA!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because "I just don't know" :?


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

Banned for cloning:
Name: John
Gender: Male
Location: USA

I'VE MET YOU BEFORE

...God I hope someone gets this joke


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for not getting the joke but I wish you would tell me :lol

Unless you mean I'm one of the many people named John who live in the USA whose gender is Male :lol

Sometimes I feel like a Clone.......am I? :afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not getting the joke!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for getting it :lol but I did get it eventually :con


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's sunny and I'm stuck inside. You are banned because of this.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sorry you are stuck inside on a sunny day :sigh but I must ban you for banning me. If it was up to me I would let you go out :yes But we all have to ban somebody for something :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't have to ban anyone for anything! I just like to! =P


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You _like_ to ban people?! Oh dear.

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for italicizing the word "like" and yes, I like to ban people!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I'm currently listening to Ingrid Michealson instead.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because not you too.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no, me three.

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because LMAO


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

LMAO because banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having no spare time until November.
How will you get some treats on Halloween?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because everybody knows you can buy all the left over candy for cheap the day after Halloween!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banana'd.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bananaing me! I'm allergic to bananas.. :sigh

I really am allergic to bananas btw :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because wow what a coincidence!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the coincidence!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by Bananas in Pajamas.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol :lol That show was scary..

Banned by pajamas in bananas!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is a ban involving no bananas but possibly one pajamas.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because ALL pajamas are made out of bananas!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I have a banana made out of pajamases.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a reason I haven't thought of yet!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by molossian hounds!!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by David Blaine!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned by mind freak chis angel


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by will smith.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Now this is the story all about how my life got flipped, turned upside down. I’d like to take a minute, just sit right there and I’ll tell you ahh screw it BANNED.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned by Carleton in a flash of sexy dance moves.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Damned


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned with sugar on top


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

pabbed!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borged


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr'd!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Just banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Von Iva'd!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Bånn€d


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

84|\||\|3D:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not being jchildr.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being jchildr.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being IllusionOfHappiness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being IllusionOfHappiness


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being Mc Borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being too cruel


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too sensitive


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Bluegrass ensemble


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Uuh come again ?........... type ban thingy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Diatonic


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Arpeggiate It All - Diatonic


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Arpeggiate It Feist - Diatonic


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feist It All - Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feist Feel Diatonic Arpeggio - I All It


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feel Diatonic Arpeggio It All - Feist I


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fetonic Diel At Irpeggio Fll - Ieist F


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mc Borg D:

[youtube:3u5slwyz]DU1ktvktQWg[/youtube:3u5slwyz]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting that video!

How'd you guys find that anyway? :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I found it Underwater, Out in Space and, New Mexico


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

**** FEIST


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because banned indeed.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I've been awake for 37 hours.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned because I haven't banned anybody lately :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I missed all the fun


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted because Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks man. It feels good to be included.
Here's a big Diarrhetic Arpeggio right back at ya


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diuretic Arpeggio


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfaretic Smurfeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feistatonic Deist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Womp-bomp-a-loom-op-a-womp-bam-boom!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Aha! Banned banned banned you are, jchildr.

Also you were rhymed.
It happens...


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

I am not banning you because I want to do it but because it is my obligation to do so as the one who posted below you. But when you are on top again, or should I say below me (and there will be a time) you will once again get your chance to get even and ban me in return for having banned you this time. Until the next time however....I am sorry  you are banned. :um :doh :hide :door


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me read all that! I just woke up didntchaknow.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Chewchilla


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by ghostface killah!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because that was just awful


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

What? :lol Banned for confusing me!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not understanding that Ghostface Killah sucks and it was really awful for you to post his picture... or something like that


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't even listen to ghostface, but his name came to mind after reading chewchilla for some reason. :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because that wasn't very fair of me. I've never heard Ghostface Killah, I just assumed he sucked because his name is ridiculously sucky


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned assuming without hearing! but yeah, his name is kind of lame. :lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by a ghostface lovah


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because I don't know who ghostface is?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I believe ghostface is the mask from the Scream movies


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Baneed because ghostface is old


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because yo mamas old. oh snap!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because my mama's dead....old has nothing to do with it


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because now I feel like a jackass :hide


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

mserychic said:


> Banned because now I feel like a @#%$ :hide


Banned for not following your hairdressers instructions;-) (not really, b ut.........;-I mean I wouldn't want you to, oh, never mind, you're just banned darnit!)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned because there's no reason to feel like @#%$.....these things just happen....so you can come out from under that chair now if you want to.. :yes


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I don't want blonde hair and I don't want to come out from under my chair and you can't make me!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

now I am going under my chair :hide and after that I am going I am going into a room to hide :door 
btw you are banned


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm going to hide behind my couch now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Couched.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned because you said couched :yes


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

mserychic said:


> Banned because I'm going to hide behind my couch now


banned because that couch smiley kicks *** lol


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because you kick *** :yes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because I'm going to hide behind my couch now
> ...


banned for the same reason


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for a different reason


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned just cause.... I kick ***! tee hee :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

page 650 ban.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned for kicking *** but not taking names!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned just because....


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned not because


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned because I don't understand what the purpose of this thread is.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for ummm.... let's see i gotta think about it


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for having such a huge icon but really.....so smoking allowed please :cig :lol


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned 'cause I have PMS and I just felt like it.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned because.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for becausing!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned. You know why, and I know that you know why, and you know that I know that you know why.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Because you're banned, you must log off and never return


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

No! Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I have to ban you twice?? 
What is this forum coming to?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned. Again. 
Maybe your third time will be a charm?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Triple Double Bubble Rubble Banned!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Barney Rubble banned.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for making witchy/mcbethy spells


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

both of you now


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for... huh? :con


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There is confusion in the banning thread. The punishment is: banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Take off, you hoser!


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for not giving an explanation


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for pulling out the rulebook.


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for being correct and winning... boo!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

banned cause papa smurf knows best


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for anything and everything to do with smurfs.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I want to punch your avatar... Is that wrong?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I love my avatar


----------



## idledreamer (Oct 9, 2008)

banned for not explaining your avatar to me so i can appreciate it too


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I'm waiting for someone to figure out what it is.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because after 10 seconds of trying to figure it out, I could not.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for only using 10 seconds trying to figure it out. I've been trying to make sense of it for the last 3 and a half hours.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned because the thread is entitled "Ban the Person Above You!"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

vietato


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Vietato per italiano parlante!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Remember last week when you hit Vinnie over the head with a shuvel? That was too graphic, I'm going to have to ban you...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for refusing to take my watch


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't recall that.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because of course not...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Ban U All - Me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for putting "U" instead of "you".


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

????????????????


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

?????????????????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

feist?????????


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

a *** bop a loo bop a lop bam banned!!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

feisted banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

???


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> ???


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Reachinghigher said:


> Aloysius said:
> 
> 
> > ???


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:get


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Reachinghigher said:
> 
> 
> > Aloysius said:
> ...


banned because :get opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning the person above him!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned because thats what i have to do :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned because the stock market is in a slump


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for feisting!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted for banning!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for feisting for banning!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borged!

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a sig!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Feisted Banned opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted for Feisting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned :duck


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by ED:ie VeD:er


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by ZZ Top!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banana Gumdroped


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by prince! ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Danzig's Book Collection.

[youtube:2tyrbr00]weNO9k1TXS0[/youtube:2tyrbr00]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

We're sorry, this video is no longer available ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for talking to yourself.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:agree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have that many books...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

vietato


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Canned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Yammed


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I ate yams tonight, and they were delicious.

In the Canadian Thanksgiving spirit, you are also yammed.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

YAMMED GOSHDARNIT


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Well that just didn't work out well for me at all


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yammed for yamming...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You want to yam me for yamming? Looks like you'll have to yam me again because YAMMED.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you're fired


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Hammed


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Middle of the ban
Ban, it stanks
Let's run over jchildr with a ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

That was pretty clever.
I got nothin'


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Aww banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for awwing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned for ... what are those guys doing in the pic? omg....


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned cause your avatar is looking at me all weird!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I think they're just going crazy, the old fashion way.

Edit:


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because be  not


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having an avatar


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for not banning me for something more original than my avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because you have to wait a year for Thanksgiving to come back and I don't


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ohhhh. Excellent ban. I approve, and also ban you in return.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for approving of my ban


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because isn't that a good thing?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for questioning my judgement


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because bahaha.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for laughing at my expense


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because come on, it was funny


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for thinking I'm stuffy and serious


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

jchildr 
Post subject: Re: Ban the Person Above You!
PostPosted: Tue Oct 14, 2008 3:55 am 
Online
Dedicated Member
Dedicated Member
User avatar

Joined: Tue Nov 30, 2004 12:38 am
Posts: 1392
Location: Cincinnati, OH
Name: Joe
Gender: Male
Sign: Taurus 
Banned for thinking I'm stuffy and serious

_________________
Middle of the road
Man, it stanks
Let's run over Lionel Richie with a tank

Report this post
Top 
Profile Send private message 
Reply with quote 
Display posts from previous: Sort by 
Post new topic Reply to topic Page 658 of 658
[ 9864 posts ] Go to page Previous 1 ... 654, 655, 656, 657, 658 ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Kyaanned


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Banned for being above me


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I Smurf It All - Smurf


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making me lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

No lawls on the ban thread. Lawled...I mean banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was banned from banning but I'm a rebel so I'm back again. Aren't you thrilled? Of course you are. Banned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's always a thrill to be banned by you, Illusion


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I know 8) 

Sigh, I'm just so dang awesome, I don't know how to control the awesomeness. Actually I think my use of the word 'dang' brought the awesomeness down a notch, but we're still cool up here in Awesome Land.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I say "dang" all the time... Wait, does that make me less awesome too?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Possibly. Banned for being less awesome!

No, it just means you can control what comes out of your mouth.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I've also been saying "oh myyyy goodness" alot lately too. I must be really un-awesome


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Haha aww :hug 

Banned because that still doesn't make you un-awesome.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because, would you like to come along with me as I run over Lionel Richie with a tank?
It promises to be loads of fun


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted for Feisting


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted for Feisting me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted for Feisting me for Feisting you


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted for Feisting me for Feisting you for Feisting me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted :cig


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

bANNED opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for eating my popcorn! I want popcorn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because now I want popcorn.. and I have some yay!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because popcorn is gross.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because, nuh UH!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea who that is!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

he's a football player


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because..the soccer football or American?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

American... Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Presidents of the United States of America!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because... the band or the Presidents?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the band!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh.... Banned by Pearl Jam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by actual jam made out of pearls!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by pearls made out of jam.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned by pearls made out of jam that were made out of pearls that were made out of jam!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Pizza the Hut!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Pizza the Delight


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Pizza the D:!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BanneD: by the D: in BanneD:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the ? in D?!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Edward Scissor Eyes! D?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Bolded Edward Scissor Eyes!*D*?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by giant bolded Edward Scissor Eyes! *D?*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by giant bolded Edward Airplane Eyes! *D?*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by giant scissors chasing an airplane. ? ?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by linen spray!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by giant scissors chasing a giant pencil bullet!*??*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning Frylock!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning the loch ness monster


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned but in a nice way with really good intentions.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

You are banned but can come back secretly


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because yay thank you I feel included now!


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned again but allowed to come on Friday nights too


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I love grilled chicken. Excellent choice.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Dookie Playclock


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned but you can serve as a bouncer outside the forum and prevent the other banned from entering. You must buy your own uniform though and learn to look the other way or ignore anyone entering the backdoor with bags of grilled chicken wearing a mask.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Metallica
[youtube:1pyvakhc]C9_68WTknQY[/youtube:1pyvakhc]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i once knew of a man named jchildr . he was the nicest person i have ever met in my life. he taught how to play guitar, how to drive stick shift, everything i know about girls, the art of banning, and how to dance mambo. one day (a friday, i think) as he was giving me my jujitsu lesson, he sucker punched me in the jewels. i fell to the floor and i was in agonizing pain. as i was blacking out i heard him say "banned,...*****". i never heard from that man again.


did i just ban myself? maybe i should go to bed now....


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Wish you were here (but yer not now are ya? you're banned) we run over the same ol' ground and have the same ol' fears (of being banned) but still wish you were heeEEEEeeeEEEreeee(ooops sorry shouldn't of banned you)
[youtube:3uiebw1n]IXdNnw99-Ic[/youtube:3uiebw1n]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by funny women (stripper?) in the subway!

[youtube:3k5ewvvf]33ADe4F_8L8[/youtube:3k5ewvvf]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Doogie Howser!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by D:O:O:gie Howser D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BanneD: by ScO:O:by D:O:O:


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Bert Convy


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned by Ricky Williams

(how do you copy and paste pictures on here! Darnit! If anyone finds a forum code for a Ricky Williams pic, let me know)

Banned by Ricky Williams


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

banned by the person with their head up their ***
 :lol :clap


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*sigh* banned...™


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


>


BANNED


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Von Iva


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Count von Count!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Kat Von D


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Kat von D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

BanneD: by Kat VO:n D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

B:anneD: by CA:t vo;n D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

B:anneD: B:y Mc: B:O:rg D:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi there you are banned again. k thx.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh hai. now yer banned. D:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You.... banned me? That was so mean D:

So yeah I think I should ban you too.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you started it!









banneD:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by this thing D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by The Bay City Rollers


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for referencing groups that were before my time.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Socrates Johnson


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by grunge!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Pinkpop


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by a sad little kitty


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh no, not those cats.

Banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because, yes, THOSE cats


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Der Kommissared
[youtube:kk2jbj3z]uGEEBUupVAw[/youtube:kk2jbj3z]


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mookie Blaylocked


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by that sad little kitty again that is scared of jchildr's avatar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

go cry, emo kid.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ditto Ban

my ditto ban is trademarked don't steal it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

then u need one of these ---> ™

meow


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

meowed!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meowed


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Page 666 :afr

*bans and runs*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:evil meow


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

meow meowed!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow meow meowed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

It would be a crime not to ban on this page.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by the ban thread page # 666.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

666


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:evil


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

666


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by the beast and it's number.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

666


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:evil


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Jumping on the BANwagon for this page.

Oh snap, that was awesome.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you're too late... 

667


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok that was 4 bans in 4 seconds. Here's another.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Polar said:


> Banned by the beast and it's number.


sorry, i don't date beast's. he can keep his phone number.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I thought my BANwagon ban was awesome and it didn't make it on the right page.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

sure, it was BANtastic!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

BANwagon. That's pretty clever, I'll admit. But it's probably already been done, I'm not gonna search the 667 pages to see if it has but yeah. My point is you're banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by page 666


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

There are no more original bans!

Except this one! Banned!

Aloysius: ^bahaha.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

- Ban, no more turkey.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for signature theft! See you in three to five when you get out, young man.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because he won't be a young man anymore in three to five.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I can call Aloysius whatever I want when I'm arresting him for signature theft.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because real ninjas get away with thievery.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for bringing ninjas into this thread.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because ninjas are everywhere, always. You just don't see them.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Totally original ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Upcoming Bans:
Oct 16 - mserychic - Ban
Oct 18 - Von Iva - Ban
Oct 23 - Von Iva - Ban
Oct 24 - Von Iva - Ban
Oct 25 - Von Iva - Ban
Oct 29 - Talkdemonic - Ban
Nov 9 - Forever & Shannon & The Clams - Ban
Nov 18 - Bruises - Ban
Nov 28 - Sassy - Ban
Dec 5 - Von Iva - Ban
Dec 6 - Von Iva - Ban
Dec 12 - Sassy - Ban


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned every day of the year!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

meow


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

u can has ban!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duckbandopcorn


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being the 1,632 person to type "band" in this thread


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

1,633

band


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BanD:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

you're the proud owner of a brand new BAN!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I only have this second hand ban.. it'll have to do


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Banned because that cat can't spell. I thought all cats could spell. Lol just kididng, that pic is soo cute!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Madonna!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Chromatic arpeggio


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dorian mode


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Crescendo Allegro


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Sargent D.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i ban myself becuase i shot the sheriff but i didn't shoot no deputy, ooh, ooh, oo-ooh.


----------



## illusion_ofhappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by my old username. Feel the wrath!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by your regular username!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

McBant!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Get Mc Bent


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Mc Ban Happy Meal. You get a ban, and a toy.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted for keeping the mystery behind your avatar a secret


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Feisted for continuing to ask! :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Feisted for continuing to leave his continuous questions unanswered!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because a girl needs some mystery about her.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned for being mysterious


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned for having an avatar!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Booted to the head for not having an avatar


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because violence is never the answer.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for perfecting the art...of being banned by me! =P


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I have no good reason but you're still banned.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned cause your name is making me feel even colder. Brrrr!!!!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Banned cause you have an avatar and I don't


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because this is my first ban on vBulletin.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being late to the party


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for continuing to use that avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hoping I'd stop using it so you could swoop in and take it for yourself


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because come on, Joe, don't kid yourself. Nobody wants to steal MSG.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having exactly 868 bans. That's alot.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because holy crap.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because don't feel too bad, I have 646, lol.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=26116


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Again with the holy crap! Do I have the most bans? That's embarrassing.

Banned for also having a large number of bans.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned fo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned fo sho!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Mayor McCheese


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Banned because:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


jchildr said:


> Banned by Mayor McCheese


 :lol LoL :lol Banned because Mayor McCheese is hungry for a cheeseburger


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Mayor McCheese only eats cheetos!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for making me want cheetos.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Ban! by Whammo!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Whammy!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by the new crappy board. Oh yea I went there.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned by Wham!!!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned by George Michael's pink hott pants!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for spelling hot with two t's!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being from Old Mexico


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being from neither New Mexico or Old Mexico!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Feisted for smurfing


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned 'cause


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned because it's Howdy _Doody_.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## burntorange (Oct 12, 2008)

Banned for wearing a head band.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Excellent day ban.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by spotted dick


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...what is that? xD


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's "sponge pudding" imported from England. It tasted kinda like a raisin muffin stuffed into a can


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Banned by Sir Nils Olav.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by Olay.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by burt's bees!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by ninja bee man!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by you...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BanneD:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CanneD:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

AnD:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

D: D: D: D: D: D: banned? D: D: D: D: D: D:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

i hate to break it to ya bro.........nope your mum isn't dead but yeah you are pretty much banned :yes


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for breaking it to him


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for breaking it to him, that he was breaking it to him.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for breaking it to me that I was breaking it to him for breaking it to him


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for breaking it to me for breaking it to you that you were breaking it to him for breaking it to him.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

jchildrrrrred


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for making me left click and drag my cursor across your ban in order to read it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for left clicking and dragging your cursor across his ban in order to read it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Ban no. 318.
Yep it's official i need to get out more.
Where did i go wrong....................WHERE??????????


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ban no. 648... I win! :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm somewhere in the middle of you two, now break it up guys.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I just noticed that the demon spawn that started this thread has 666 posts


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being slow.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

505th BAN. You get the honoUrs.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for counting your bans... btw, this is my 649th ban...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned cuz lol like I have ambition to count my bans....

I just looked at the envelope thingy icon thingymabobber and it tells you secret information.

And congrats on out-banning me. You win! Yays!:clap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for clicking on the thingymabobber.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I don't think she clicked on it (the thingymabobber).


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it took me awhile to find this so-called thingymabobber but I finally did and it tells me that this is my 756th ban


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned on a page with way too many numbers.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banning Polar and McBorg because they are talking about me clicking my mouse. And I believe that is bannable by ban# 241 "You may not talk about sex or things of the sexual nature."

JrChild- banned for finding the thingymabobber too late in the game. 

Perfection is banned for banning on top of me. But that might not be so bad.

I like the banning! Ban me! Give it to me. Give me all ya got banning homies.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for wanting to be banned


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned just because.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you brought this on yourself.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning her


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for using cute puppies to make me feel guilty.
It worked by the way. I'm so sorry :*(


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for feeling guilty.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by the Cookie Crook


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because now I want cookie crisp..=[


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Canned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

CanneD:


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Damned ]-:<


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

My mail just arrived and with it came a free sample of a delicious, delicious granola bar. You are banned because I have eaten it and now want more.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I love getting free stuff in the mail and am jealous.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you should be it was like the best granola bar I've had in months.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a granola eating hippy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for hating on granola.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for an excellent, pro-granola ban, Illusion.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning her


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for damning me =[


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for feigning sadness and making me feel bad


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for trying to make him feel bad by claiming you feel bad because of him.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Serious business ban.

Edit: Are we not allowed caps in this thread? My attempts at all capital letter words keep being shot down.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned by SUPER SOAKER!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's like, totally juvenile and not cool at all. It doesn't make me want one, either. Banned.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for for being sneaky and changing reasons. I saw you were asking a question about using caps.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BANNED BECAUSE I STILL DON'T KNOW WHY MY ALL CAPS WORDS ARE BEING REJECTED.

I wrote that in caps, lets see how this goes.

Edit: It worked this time! Now that's just weird.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for writing in all caps.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

All caps test ban

Edit: Yeah, the forum automatically converts all caps text, but what if I need to shout?!?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay no ban for you, but Perfectionist is banned again.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks. Banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for thanking someone in the banning thread.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Woah woah woah now what is with sunshine banning me out of turn? Im being picked on in the ban thread!

Oh, right, uh banned.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh you so did not just call me a whiner. Banned.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I am not only banning you, but putting you up and away in that UFO you so do not believe in for good.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Well then I guess I'll be here for a while then. You just let me know when you locate a UFO that you can put me on, and I'll hop right on in. Banned.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Perfectionist is also above me and is banned again! Yet still trying to hail a craft over here...sky traffic is just slow today you know.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Again with the banning me out of turn! What is it about me that irks you so?

Again, just let me know when you've hailed that craft, I'm waiting. Oh yeah and you're banned.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I ban you because I really care about you! It is for your own good! One day you will see and say "oh yes she was right but I did not listen :cry oh noooooooo I had to keep popping up again like a whack-a-mole now didn't I? :cry"


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Uhm, whack-a-mole is _awesome_ and I take any comparison to it as a compliment. So thank you.

Banned.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

banned and whacked again and meet your new roommate!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sweet thanks! Banned.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the whole website, now I can't post on it. =[


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos my speaker just fell into the paper bin. Not Cool :no


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because this comp doesn't even have speakers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by Muse who are playing through my speakers.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned simply because I haven't banned in awhile. I got a usual suspect!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being a funny shade of green.
Dude you're ill.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by this:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i gotta get me some o that. jk


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning her


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for having my back!

wait...?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Barfed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Flamed.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Famed


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because the ice cream truck is here :clap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not getting me a creamsicle!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because you just put dirty thoughts in my head with the word "creamsicle."


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Polar said:


> Banned because the ice cream truck is here :clap


Get me a 99 and erm.........a MR. Whippy , wait arent they the same thing ? :con erm just a packet of skittles then bro.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> banned because you just put dirty thoughts in my head with the word "creamsicle."


Banned for erm hurtin for a squirtin . :lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because you're banned


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by green man!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by green text and green man!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by...ummm, yeeeeah...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned by my childhood memories!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

BANNED CUZ OMG WTF?

:lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because this page makes me uncomfortable!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because this page make me a bit tingly


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for lowering the tone.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for being an orphaned onion ring that's just crazy. :


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for starting a ban off .
Don't make me reach for ma whooping stick :sus


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Dude i gave you that one . :yes 
And erm banned cos i better get cookin.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Yeah Toast!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Unbanned because I love Yeah Toast!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Rebanned because blagh, yeah toast. uke


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

I have no idea what you are trying to say there. Banned!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you have a good point. There was an unfortunately timed page break. Or I'm incoherent.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by some guy eating spinach


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by William Shatner..


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the saddest clown in town.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

BostonB....to post a picture first find a pic you want to post then right click on it. Goto properties and click. Copy address. Go to post and click onto "Insert Image" icon (it is the icon that is yellow and looks like mountains are in it). When box appears you will see _HTTP://._ Erase it and paste address from your pic inside box. The image will then appear.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ban hamster is banned.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned.


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## Riiya (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for Board Disruption!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Banned because I'm in a banning mood grrr!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Super Grover


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i don't know carazy but i know Karate stu somebody had to say it )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

All-Branned!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You are _so_ banned


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banjo'd.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned in the name of love. What more in the name of love.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because my darling, I can't get enough of your love, babe


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by an army of piano keys.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Weird Al.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because this is post 1001 and I could have stars now.

Banned extra because I love that song and am so impressed by his sweet minesweeper moves.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

========= NO MORE BANS BELOW THIS POINT =========

Hah, gotcha all!

Oh, and banned.

Wait...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned Polar, for causing confusion amongst the masses of banners. 



Perfectionist said:


> Banned because this is post 1001 and I could have stars now.


Awww, that is just, just not right. :hugs. If there is anything I can do to help you through this period please let me know. I mean, that has got to be tough to deal with. You've waited for the stars for the longest time.
Look up at the stars tonight, they are all yours. :yes :squeeze


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww how sweet and erm Banned cos my lil bro makes sh*tty coffee 
I need a new slave me thinks :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for many reasons I don't have time to go into right now. I'm really here to BAN Coconutholder for incorrectly posting in my time-posting thread. It started off as a nice calm, bam-free thing, and then she posts everything BUT the time. She's banned and I hope she C's this...8:28 ha! :mum <this little guy is amusing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bammed!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh, I get it, I quit, but I get it!!
Banned for being spelling-challenged!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I Ban all three of you above me, especially FC because he CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO! WHATEVA! I DO WHAT I WANT. RESPECT MY AUTHORITAY!:mum

BAM TOO! :mum

p.s. Sean- A new slave sounds like just what you need.:yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

band bescouse im nott speeleng challingd


edit: ****, tooo leate... D:


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Baneed forr knot spoken proper england :con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for thinking everyone speaks your language


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for speaking that language.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned a language you thought liked you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what you meant by that!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not reading minds


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for unlawful use of telepathy!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for getting free coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Dr. Phil


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned because I lurrrve dr. Phil's new hair implants. Thats hot.:mushy


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for using the words "hot" and "Dr. Phil" in the same post.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for also using those words in the same post.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being rude enough to ban an innocent member.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning me


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for banning me. I'm better than you


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for insulting two people at once


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not caring


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Morning ban. Because I refuse to believe it's after 1pm.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Afternoon ban. Because it's not after 1 p.m.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Ban from the past...because here it's only ten past noon.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for not reading mimes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I feel like it!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for feeling


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not caring


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not banning me yesterday, and thereby tempting me to ban myself


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself yesterday!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned by the person who started this thread!



barnabas said:


> It's a game. State the reason for ban and don't be too rude. :mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned by my headache.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

banned because you should go to sleep. I'm going to sleep, so good night, so long, and goodbye!


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for a dramatic exit :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not wearing pants


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for wearing Y-fronts.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Who we want banned?
Seanybhoy!
When do we want him banned?
NOW!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not being banned while being banned--?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*ban*ana phone


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for posting an invalid video--or is it my computer?

I want a banana phone!!


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Banned for exposing my self induced pseudo-ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

invisiban


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm confused. Banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for being confused


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for driving me crazy trying to think of that saying about blank spaces, or silence, or I don't know, it reminds me of a saying, but I don't know what it is, and it's not a picture is worth a thousand words but that's all I can think of right now, 

oh I know, my mommy used to always tell me this:

"If you have nothing good to say, don't say it."


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *green *I say, *GREEN*!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being "Over there."


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for thinking I don't care


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for not calling my cell and geting me out of a really boring meeting about what a great time he had in Iraq, frightening.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

FairleighBanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for Radioheading your status!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i forget


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for forgetting!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Diatonic It All - Pearl Jam


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Transistor D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BanneD:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Ban D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

A Paranoid Bannedroid you are, good sir!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banatonic arbannio


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for making me feel left out

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:hug ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because why should I care?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I can't change my name, but you can change your ATTITUDE


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by *orange*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned by face cake :hb


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Institutionalized


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because if I click on it will it show up in my computer's history


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Pearl Ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of anything to ban you for, which in itself is a reason for banning you!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because there is never an end to what you can ban Aloysius for, that is such poor thinking on your part


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for forgetting the av, haha


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for heating up the soup instead of the meatballs, not noticing for an HOUR, so now the whole family will starve


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for putting the flame on the highest setting, which your mommy specifically told you to avoid, and even called to remind you to put it up an hour before. but at least the food's hot  now where's the family?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for banning someone who has no life. banned also for having no life yourself


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for making the kids think no one was home, so they went to the neighbors. Why didn't they just look in my room, DUH!!!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not writing your essay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because you know perfectly well that i have no clue how to write that essay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not writing it anyway


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*blue ban *O=


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because I tried so hard, really I did, I don't even entirely understand the question, if you can't be helpful then at least don't insult me


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for discovering this thread and then taking it over


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because it may as well be put to a good use, no one else uses it properly anyway


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because this thread isn't meant to be useful


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for wasting your time


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontcare said:


> banned because it may as well be put to a good use, no one else uses it properly anyway


i do! :mum


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:agree


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:thanks


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:spam


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

t


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:int


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:dial
that would be you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I win. You're BANNED


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:no


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:roll


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:dead


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for dying before i could ban you


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dead for banning before i could hit u


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for violence


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for impatience


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for hijacking the ban thread


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because go away, who asked you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for hurting my feelings by insinuating that I hurt your feelings


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos break it up gurlies theirs work to be done.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because i don't work, i'm on welfare


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for calling me a gurlie


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because I'm on welfare and I still have to work


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

jk, I'm not. I support myself all the way


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because no you don't


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being confused


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

confused for being banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mr. Potato Head


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ops


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned from the ban thread. whoa are you in bad shape


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the "Ban The Person Above You!" thread.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being an hour off. i guess i'm not banned after all


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i'm not an hour off, i'm in the future... or is it the past?... :stu


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because if you're in the future, you ought to let me know when i finish my essay


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for smurfing!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

smurfed for banning


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not translating

/smerf/ n. [from the soc.motss newsgroup on Usenet, after some obnoxiously gooey cartoon characters] A newsgroup regular with a habitual style that is irreverent, silly, and cute. Like many other hackish terms for people, this one may be praise or insult depending on who uses it. In general, being referred to as a smurf is probably not going to make your day unless you've previously adopted the label yourself in a spirit of irony. Compare old fart.

i learn new things every day!!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.banned.com/banned


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for thinking i'll trust u enough to click on ur link. banned overtime because i've had way too many people cry to me today and i have to take it out on someone


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by this link


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being predictable


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not banning


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

invisiban


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Non-invisiban


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for making a joke. banning is serious stuff, ya know


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by endcat


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I ended endcat. Now what?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for jj


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Banned because I ended endcat. Now what?


:cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Bandaid.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being a spoilsport and not participating in the secret santa thingimajig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

/jijuty t4we edsaqwe5redee rweawe3aqw45dfrutgf yukhnuiuhjjknhjkhjgygbjuyhghguhyyyyyyu7uy6786y7ty78y777777777777777777777777777777777777777777766667856t 76t6trtufgyfvghv gbcfsxdezsreasts4e4e333334 5e5fffffffx fvx xdfdxddxffzdddddddddddzdzdzd zdsdsSSAAaa aAaasasSAQQQQQQQ


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for not banning my 4-year-old sister, she's easily insulted



Edit: not that she can read


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for involving your 4 year old sister in such a hostile thread.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i feel like banning


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because oh look I do too.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

invisiban


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

icanreadyourinvisabanban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

icanreadyour'icanreadyourinvisabanban'ban


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

oh space bar how I have missed you ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bannedbecauseidon'tneedaspacebar


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because my six month old sister is back home!! & she likes to type with her toes

n bb b j, yubvgh nbbbbbbbv b p


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I forget


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for plagiarism!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for plagiarism!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for plagiarism!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for changing your status!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i didn't change my status, you did!

i should never have given you my password


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Diatonic arpeggio!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i need a new guitar... 

wait, is this the random thought thread?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Random thoughts in this thread are banned, although I must say I am kinda hungry.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

B&


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being clever! I wish I would have thought of that lol


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for complimenting fellow banners.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for thinking you can drop off the face of the earth, I mean SAS, and then return just to ban people. How rude! :mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*"Screw you for banning me!"-Adam Bandler*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for mockery!! :mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry :rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for apologizing!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> sorry :rain


:hugs

but still banned. :b


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned without reason.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning me 

edit: :rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the wrong person!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned Perfectionist!! Banned!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you're two bans behind


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because bahaha I jumped in here unexpectedly and messed up everyone's banning patterns.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i don't like messed up banning patterns! fix it now! please.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

all better now


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because no, the destruction I have caused can never be repaired.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

why is the fun over as soon as i show up


there's something seriously wrong with me
but i knew that already


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*orange*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*banned*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*banned by orange*


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

*orange, banned by*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*- Alas, no more ban. *


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for using the same banning idea twice in the same day. That's just not cool man.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

haha


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for not caring, don'tcare.

And I ban perfectionist again.

AAAANNND I ban Aoloysius for posting an awesome Eddie Murphy clip with Charlie Murphy. 
That part of the show with Charlie in it was CLASSIC.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for spelling my name wrong :mum


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i already banned u, how is it that u're here banning ppl? u're well on ur way to getting banned again. what kind of behavior is this?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for saying u're depressed! only i'm allowed to be depressed.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Follow the yellow brick ban.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

try to force me!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Try to ban you? Indeed.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

well, now _you_'re banned. so much for your bright ideas.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for giving me the eye.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Banned for not giving me the eye,  haha


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for talking politics in the ban thread. banning is for serious issues only.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

B& by srsness!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:wel seriousness!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for welcoming srsness. i don't like srsness... srsly


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

he's my friend, not yours. i need friends. don't you go around commenting like that about my friends. if you can't be my friend then at least don't go around insulting the friends i do have.

banned.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Barrack Obanned. :yes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

'd


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Banned from Nova Scotia. Time to come to Ontario.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I was rowing myself oh-so-carefully over, and then I lost a paddle. Now I'm just going around in circles!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Your excuses are banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

And I forget just what it takes and yet I guess it makes me ban. I found it hard. It's hard to ban. Oh well. Whatever. Banned.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey you stole that from my signature. And I stole it from Kurt Cobanned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nirvana-ed


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because is it hurricaneing in your part of teh enn ess?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes banned :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for going outside in the rain and thus turning gray and looking sad.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i have to go outside because i'm not allowed to smoke in the house


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not liking all these Nova Scotian bans. Therefore all Nova Scotians are banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nova Scotia bans you


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ban Canada


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because if you're that depressed you must be dead and therefore you can't be typing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:dead


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for defying my Nova Scotian ban.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:cry

I'm so happy I got to know you, I'm only sorry we didn't have time to get to know each other better. Be sure to pay me a ghostly visit. I miss you already!

You can ignore the ban above me, it was not in the proper spirit.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned because if you truly didn't care, you wouldn't bother to ban.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because if you were truly over there, you wouldn't be here.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because if you were in old Mexico you wouldn't be in New Mexico...or something.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because if you were in offtario, you wouldn't be in ontario... :stu


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're fired


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

pink slip


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

freudian slip


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

banana peel slip


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

green banana peel slip


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*orange* banana peel slip


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*purple *grape peel slip


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

You just took that too far ban.................or sumfin. :um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

karate chop ban.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for your shennanigans :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

chop suey ban


edit: ****, too late :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

blunder ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by your mindset


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm sure you don't know what your mindset IS. It's an inside joke between no one and no one else. So nobody knows where I am. Therefore, I am nowhere. Therefore, I should stop typing now, before I vote myself out of existence. I'm always doing this to myself.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

how did i insult u? i didn't. or are u feeling my pain? how sweet! thx!

banned for being kind in the ban thread


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for kicking small children and furry animals :sus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your sig is not simple enough.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because your status is not diatonic arpeggio-ey enough


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it is now!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:lolban


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for having fun !!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm not having fun :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because this thread almost fell off the first page. That's just criminal.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for having previous . Need i say anymore.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by o rly babby.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned because baby animations on the internet creep me out.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because that baby's not cute enough to matter.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because I know that's not a baby, what do you take me for?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I'm too lazy to go back one page to understand the context of your ban.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm hungry. Banned.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being too caring in the ban thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for unstating the obvious.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning you!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for banning what I already banned. Oh, and for being you.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for being located on a clipboard. That sounds painful.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

You are banned from this thread until further notice. Please take all personal belongings and exit the thread. Thank you.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Do It.
Believe It.
Ban It.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having a brilliant ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*banbanban*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for beating me to it!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for changing your ban.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for illegally wearing a christmas tree on your head!


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for use of hot-pink siggy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sentenced to a three week ban by the dancing alien


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for having fun while I was receiving my sentence :rain


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Banned for including "sentence" in a fragment :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by a kitteh.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because...ew.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for hurting kittehz feelingz. (9((9


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Maybe I would be more empathetic towards the difficult life of the kitten if it learned how to spell. Banned.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for keeping me up


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

banned - coz i haven't banned anyone in a long time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned by emo crayolas.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I enjoy banning you


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because i don't enjoy banning you. why make me do something i don't like.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for being "off"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you will never fly! :twisted


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because i don't understand your status so i can't make fun of it


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

I ban anyone who has 450+ posts!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i'm grumpy and you're banned and their aint sh*t you can do about it.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because I gotta have more cowbell!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Status quo'd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Ninja


Quoted Status'd


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for having been previously banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a palindromic number of posts!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread WILL go on.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Not banned by Brett Favre.

But you're still banned of course. By some other unidentified individual.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for refusal to name names.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Bruce Dickinson. Yes, _the_ Bruce Dickinson.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned because if Bruce Dickinson wants more cowbell...I think we should give him more cowbell.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for using inside jokes on a public forum :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for being on the outside of a great snl skit


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by SNL


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

snl: Saturday Night Live. 


Banned for making me feel stupid :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:b banned :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

t banned :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:yay banned :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:kma :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not explaining what kma means


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:kma banned :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

that's not funny banned


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

nobody said i have to be funny banned :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned :b


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

my tongue hurts

banned anyway :b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for sticking out your tongue while it hurts.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:b:b:b

banned for trying to tell me what to do :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for excessive tongueage if that's even a word and cos oh yeah i forgot to tell you you're daddy is really the milkman :yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Banned because I need your clothes, boots and your motorcycle.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for quoting GTA4!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for mentioning a game that I haven't played yet


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because I worked SO HARD to get this thread back on a topic we can all relate to, and now you go and ruin it :mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

it's OK, don't worry about it. I'll get over it eventually


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:wels


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being the SAS Welcome Wagon


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

You're on the SAS BANNED Wagon. Enjoy your flight - uhm...trip :con


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for mentioning yellow...YUK!

:hide


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because yellow rawks!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because i hate yellow too. green + orange = not yellow

yellow is for happy people 

i'm not drugged


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

Banned for complicating the mixing of colours.

:hide


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being anti-banana! I'm allergic to bananas, so I salute you! =]


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for saluting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by SPG!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being arpeggio-ey


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned. go do your homework.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because NO! Won't... do.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos old habits die hard.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sorry I have to do this to you. But if I don't ban you, I'll be banned myself. So, you're BANNED!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

woot cha doin' ban.

nawmean?


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned for being too cool.

warmly,
Gerard


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Gerard,
You are hereby banned for being Gerard.

Sincerely,
:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by you...










D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for being sneaky. and for banning. i was wondering if this thread would finally die.

besides which, that's the wrong number of posts. 

over 1000! :eyes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because you SAID you'd stop posting once you reached 1000


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because this thread will never die :twisted 

...and congrats on 1000+ posts


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for tempting fate.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for fating tempt


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned 'cause you just totally confused me! :afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned by the dirt in my finger nails and the gum in my shoe. And once they're done with you my boyz with tall tees will have there way with you.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Banned for saying boyz in dresses are going to have their way with me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a link to SAF in your sig, that site doesn't exist anymore!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*banned for effin up the love thread!!! That was bogus.*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm sorry. =[ 
I couldn't resist though. :b I edited my post by the way. Love!!!!! :yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because I don't say so.


----------



## nervousjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for having a Starbucks coffee cup as your avatar.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not having an avatar. You're halfway to being banished!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because this was close to the top of the new posts link and I clicked on it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not giving credit where credit is due. it was close to the top because I posted!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because it's near the top again and I still don't feel like giving you credit.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because it's near the top AGAIN! And no, this is not an invitation to ban me. Especially since you're not your avatar.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Because because you're right, I am not my avatar. Althought I wish I was


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not being grateful that you are yourself, and are able to meet cool people like me on SAS!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because well said, I actually cannot argue with that in the least! 

Can I just have my avatar's coat then, and still be myself?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because that's impractical for an awful lot of reasons.
i would if i could!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I realize now I can't really tell what food your avatar is.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because haha, that's my little secret


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I'm the only one with a secret avatar! They look like they should be cookies, but aren't. Some sort of breadish product?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned. they're latkes, potato pancakes. I figured I'd introduce some mystery Hannukah spirit to the board.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Potato pancakes was honestly my third guess!

Oh right banned.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Banned cuz I LURRRVE potato pancakes. :yes Yum yum yum.
My mum used to make them. I miss hers. :sigh*


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for having an xmas avatar.. its not xmas yet


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for saying xmas instead of Christmas


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned cuz i won't say either of those!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cos i just dropped my gum an now it's all hairy . Not Cool :no


----------



## Bowman (Dec 2, 2008)

^Banned for the cool scottish accent!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Woohoo McBanned with haggis an sh*t !


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned because haggis just sounds gross.


----------



## Bowman (Dec 2, 2008)

^Banned because it's much worse than it sounds :no


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bowman is banned by Bowman...


----------



## Bowman (Dec 2, 2008)

^Banned cuz I don't even know who that is :shock


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

^Is banned for not knowing someone who I don't even know. :b


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for not knowing the incredible awesomeness that must be that dude in the picture who I also do not know.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned cos there's an easy way to find out who he is, if you're so desperate


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

You'll rage because you're banned.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You'll cry because _you're_ banned.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:afr

I think ... you're banned.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for something


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*- I'll be a ban wave when I grow up *


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you've done that many times before.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for depressing Aloysius. now he'll have to :rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because it's the ban thread! Hurt feelings are expected! Don't make me feel bad


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:rain




squeeze)


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

banned for being both happy and sad in the same post!


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned...


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for not clarifying the relevance of Star Wars characters while banning.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I have never watched Star Wars.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned because OMG, you should immediately go watch at least the original...at least!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because so many people have told me this. Too much effort. There's the heavy breathing dude, the lightsaber dude, and the gold droid thing that always reminds me of a butler. I got the jist.


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)

Banned because don't, and the relevance to young Luke Skywalker is gayness.

not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

Banned for making me reveal my dorkiness and tell you that it's not Luke, but Anakin Skywalker, his father. Life? What, me?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because of everything Star Wars then (sorry).


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)

You're so right. I should be banned. No, really. Lets never fight again.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned. go to sleep everybody


----------



## Faithful (Dec 3, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Ban?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Ban!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned cos I was right! It is a ban! :yay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making the transition from being located on a clipboard to actually_ being_ a clipboard!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned. I'll have to put some more thought into this one :con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i disagree, so banned.
is this better?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for having to ask.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm not sure what to think of that M&M.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

batman ban


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz me


:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:con:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:con :con :con


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:con:con:con:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

It's good you gave that up because I had the evens and there's a limit of 10 :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

excuse me if i don't ban you but there's a lot to be done :tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz me?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

better you than me!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wtf is lolz?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i thought it was plural of lol :stu

u're the dictionary around here.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wtf is lol?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

wtf is wtf?

or, for that matter, ****?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't know...


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:squeeze

but i found a dictionary! just in time, it looks like.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wtf is a dictionary?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbannedbanned

oh, and you're banned.

you have the right to stay silent ... is that how it goes?

you don't know anything :hug

I forget


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

How'd the shopping go? Or was that last week? ops


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wtf is shopping?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

go away. i have sensitive ears and they don't like to hear nonsensical words


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Family!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for going off topic.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being closer to 5,000 posts than I am! *is envious* not really though lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


huh?

If I stare at the words long enough, I start feeling some sort of deja vu ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Brett Favre must be in a lousy mood. Well, 

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Eddie Vedder


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:stu Banned by Eddie Vedder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for going with the flow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using toads as a hallucinogen.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned into bankruptcy.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bannned, bannned, you are BANNED! Please take all carry on bags with you


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I didn't bring a carry on bag.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

*Banned* for stealing other people's carry on bags! That is against the rules, mister! I'll have to alert the flight crew.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because if you do that I'm hijacking the plane.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:shock

Banned for threatening to hijack the plane over a few carry on bags!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for starting the bump thread!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning the bump thread. Then where would all the bumps go?! Poor bumps.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for stealing a bump!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for stealing the show.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for stealing Christmas.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because only the Grinch can do that, god.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oooh well, you're banned for having a Christmas tree on your head then. That clearly goes against all Christmas decor rules. Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being in the wrong thread. Move it!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry :rain


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

nabned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Smurfing for banned.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for smurfing.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by Nicole Richie.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by the Nicole Richie Smurf Impersonator.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Papa Smurf.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I ban you, my pretty and your little smurf too! (wizard of oz reference)


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned. you don't need to know why.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, cause I'd really like to know why! :cry


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too curious


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for listening to Feist.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Pearl Jam!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Fisted :sus. Definitely banned for that.


Edit: Wrong person!!!! You are both fisted I guess......


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for banning me
how rude


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for rubbing it in.
and by Mookie Blaylock
however he entered our thread

you know way too many people. 
are you sure you have SA?


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know of this Mookie and so I'm banning you for that.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't know of this Mookie and so I'm banning you for that.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I know of this Mookie and so I'm banning you for that.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I can't say I know of this Mookie and so I'm banning you for that.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I can say I know of this Mookie and so I'm banning you for that.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because if this Mookie reads this thread and develops SA it will be YOUR FAULT.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because don't cry, DO SOMETHING!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of support.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for lack of lack of support.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## saik (Nov 13, 2008)

dontcare said:


> :rain:rain:rain


Banned due to not caring.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Ba.. AWWW PUG!!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Karl Malone


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Dennis Rodman uke


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by Karl Malone


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Karl (Ultrashy)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for copy and pasting that!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Pearl Jam


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by my math professor


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Professor Oak


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Charizard


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Blastoise!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm hungry. Would you please get me some food?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I'm REALLY hungry.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being hungry.

I'm kind of hungry myself..*goes to eat something*


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i got a fruit floe. now i have to type with one hand. banned for not being helpful.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banned for typing one handed


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hmm. Oh I know. Banned.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned for hesitating.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned in color.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Plain old banned. Without color.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned because you feel cold.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned for being too "touchy feely."


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for being too "feely touchy."


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned because I have a "case of the Mondays."


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for honoring the ban


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for honoring the ban


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned because I just don't care.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because I just don't Gerard.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned for being the mother of my 4th, 8th. and 12th child! 

WhAt?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because don't forget your 12th!

WhAt?

:afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

What do you mean? I didn't forget about little Emma.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned ... was it you who named her?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned,...yes. It's hard to come up with names once you hit number 12. Sorry you didn't like it.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for losing track of my baby! I never even got to say goodbye ...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Banned because I keep track of all our kids! Emma, Pedro, and Dick are doing just fine. Emma starts pre-school next year, Pedro has a wife and two lovely babies, Dick, well you know, he's doing his own thing: Gay and a interior designer. He has a special place in my heart.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for saying "Dick"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having an 80px x 80px avatar! 100px is now allowed! By the way, I can't remember what avatar you had before SPG.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because







and


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banned because I can't read sign language.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for not recognizing my old avatars


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for violence. What did Lionel Richie ever do to you?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because Lionel Ritchie can dance on the ceiling and I cannot therefore I am jealous and must run him over with military vehicles


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for stocking up on military vehicles for the purpose of one day running over Lionel Ritchie with them.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned because George McCrae owns thee.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by the endocrine system


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned for lymphocytes being on strike.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning her for the lymphocytes actions.



jchildr said:


> banned because
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you have another one though? I remember it looking kind of like Mserychic's cupcake avengers.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because









Was it that one?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because, no I don't think that was it. I think it had green in it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because these are my last two guesses. If it was something else, I no longer have it...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because yeah, I'm pretty sure







was it! Mission accomplished. lol I've been wondering what it was for a while now.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I'm too lazy to read the above ban-filled conversation to understand the context of your post.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned. that is such a violent song :afr


am i doing this right?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Barry and Levon


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I don't know how to make youtube videos appear in my post


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because 





```
[MEDIA=youtube]AFVlJAi3Cso[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because okay thanks!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

You post a random thought that you had today.

Wait...


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for asking questions only the lol wut pear can answer!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned, i didn't want the questions answered.

i think this is the real one.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:thanks


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for taking a VACATION. From SAS!! :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned. Here's the code:
Two=leave, you're too unstable
Three=unsure, you may be stable
Four=stay
Huh=huh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because banned because banned because banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning because.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for using 26 a's. I didn't actually count them, that was just an educated ninja guess.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you have no ninjas. They are all in my gmail account protecting my emails.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for 5 minutes. (I have improved my banning skills)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for 5½ minutes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for 24 hours!!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey your'e not supposed to be here. Me, I was only banned 5 1/2 minutes.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned FOR ALL TIME that's right you heard me.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

:cryHey I thought that was stopped around here


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by :yay


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol, that little too-happy twerp, I knew one day it would turn against me


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

aye, why are you here? i can't very well ban someone who's already banned :um


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not banning the banned


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for banning the not banned


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned by Saint Lucia.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned by Bill Cosby.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by dontcare. TM


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i didn't laugh :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*This post is rated G by the Ameriban :heart Association. All ages banned.*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ban.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for unpredicting yourself ... what happened to :rain?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause you suck


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i know :rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i hate you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:rain

:ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i have some extra zoloft. we can sell it and drive to the Hudson Bay


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

BaNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What's that space doing there?

Ahh... space. Stars, planets, galaxies. Fascinating, isn't it?

Anyway, banned I guess... in the name of space.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Banned by sea turtles all around the world.*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being able to type with coconuts in your hands.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Ban roll on :lol


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned because I can reach higher than you.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for promoting smoking.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for mentioning the s-word.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for pics of naked bread in your avatar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not having an avatar to ban you for!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because it's NOT bread! :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for innocence


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for procrastinating


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for whining


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for *******************


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for ___________________


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for eating


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not posting a poll


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for banning for eating


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for banning yourself


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for unoriginality


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:stu banned because i have to run out eventually


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned cos i have to run out of this poll eventually


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned cos it's not a poll


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for pointing that out :rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for having your personal rain cloud. you have to learn to share


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:thanks well banned for trying to tell me what to do


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for boring me


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for boring me first


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for confusing me. who's who?


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for taking this whole page for yourself


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because you're just as guilty.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned. i'm mad at you. don't want to talk to you any more.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because that's ok. i don't want to talk to you anyway.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

oy vey iz mir! banned


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

banned because trix are for kids


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because saying "trix are for kids" is for kids


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because trix is for unhealthy people.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

banned by the Star Spangled Banner :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being placid


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol banned for being placid by banning me for being placid


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned by Google


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This ban brought to you by the letter "R".


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Santa banned :lol


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

WHOA are you banned. And no, I'm not giving the reason.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

You're fired


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

just banned


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

droopily banned


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ho! banned


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho Banned!


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned by Starbucks


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

Banned by Cuba


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned by an ancient ANCIENT. :stu

I feel as though I got sucked into something.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i want a pizza with spicy meatballs lots of onion green peppers extra cheese some garlic dressing a large coke hot apple pie and ice cream for desert a newspaper and a pack of salem menthols and banned.


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

life, liberty, and the pursuit of banishment.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned by santa


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, banned by God (the one true lord above)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, the devil made me do it! :evil


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned by Tom Sellecks mustache


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Bert Convy's mini 'fro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned. Period.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned, comma,


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

<<Banned<<


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Alt+F4+BAN


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

upside-down exclamation point this computers thing is getting old ban


----------



## Shwaggie (Mar 31, 2008)

banned because I don't care.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

ban silk

as for Shwaggie, I won't even comment


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

,,,ewweeessss banndedkkllkll..d.ss


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because it's Christmas Eve


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's Christmas


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

borged for borging


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned for increasing my post count


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for having a short username

and also banned because it's 2 days after xmas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not drying your pillow


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned head case. Head.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for a having a jewel (diamond?) on your dog.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a daystandstiller?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being 19


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

Banned because I want to use this smiley oke


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having 69 posts!!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

bored


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

bored for..no barred for..uh..where am i?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for no longer being Madonna!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

To: 

Mr MC Borg, New Mexico.

Dear Mr Borg, it is with great regret that we must inform you that you have been banned from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dear I'mAboutToEXPLODE, 

I've been informed of my banning from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com by your above post which states:

To: 

Mr MC Borg, New Mexico.

Dear Mr Borg, it is with great regret that we must inform you that you have been banned from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com.

Therefore I must ban you from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com because you banned me from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com before I banned you from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com, so you are now banned from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com, but not really because I don't have the power to ban anyone from the "Ban the Person Above You!" thread in the "Just for Fun" forum on the website socialanxietysupport.com.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not making sense


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

^ Banned because I agree with you


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for backward politics


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being dead in your status.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for having a cute baby on your avatar.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying I didn't make sense.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not saying I did make sense.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because life sucks. Please kill me


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Please? I want to leave all this pain behind.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:squeeze
what happened?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not saying banned.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for saying 'for not saying banned'


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because my sister is cuter than your sister


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

banned for learning to stop worrying and love the bomb...


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for confusing


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for saying something in such detail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, because I can! :kma


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because you have more than 6000 posts (and thats a loottttt)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being here; which is just a fact; so don't not be here; unless you want to.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using the image that used to be in your signature as your avatar.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for banning someone who doesnt want me on this forum :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He just wants you banned is all... so banned!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for supporting the ban.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by a ukulele


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by Castlevania III - Boss Music	3:56	The Advantage	The Advantage - Elf Titled	Rock


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for ****ing everything up


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for swearing =D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not having a REAL username!


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for using a smiley


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Mathilda (Dec 30, 2008)

ban


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banning mathilda, baaaninnng mathildda, you come a banning mathilda with mee..


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

banned for exploding. we can't have that around here.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by pedo bear

………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,, 
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; |
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-,,,,,--~~’’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _,,-‘’
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’’~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’,,’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘--,,
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,,
……………………………………………’’-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;’-,’’-,
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,--.
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;,,-~’’’ , ,|, |
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , ,,’,_/--‘


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I want to be banned by pedo bear


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by pedo bear

………………….._,,-~’’’¯¯¯’’~-,, 
………………..,-‘’ ; ; ;_,,---,,_ ; ;’’-,…………………………….._,,,---,,_
……………….,’ ; ; ;,-‘ , , , , , ‘-, ; ;’-,,,,---~~’’’’’’~--,,,_…..,,-~’’ ; ; ; ;__;’-,
……………….| ; ; ;,’ , , , _,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯’’~’-,,_ ,,-~’’ , , ‘, ;’,
……………….’, ; ; ‘-, ,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-, , , , , ,’ ; |
…………………’, ; ;,’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-, , ,-‘ ;,-‘
………………….,’-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-‘ ;,,-‘
………………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;__ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,’
………………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’¯: : ’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; _ ; ; ; ; ;’,
……………..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;| : : : : : ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’¯: ¯’’-, ; ; ;’,
…………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,_: : _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | : : : : : ; ; ; |
……………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ¯¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’-,,_ : :,-‘ ; ; ; ;|
…………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-~’’ , , , , ,,,-~~-, , , , _ ; ; ;¯¯ ; ; ; ; ;|
..…………,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ , , , , , , ,( : : : : , , , ,’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
……….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’, , , , , , , , ,’~---~’’ , , , , , ,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
…….,-‘’ ; _, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’~-,,,,--~~’’’¯’’’~-,,_ , ,_,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,-‘’-~’’,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; | . . . . . . ,’; ,’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,_ ; ‘-,
……….,’ ; ;,-, ; ;, ; ; ;, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ;’, . . . . .,’ ;,’ ; ; ; ;, ; ; ;,’-, ; ;,’ ‘’~--‘’’
………,’-~’ ,-‘-~’’ ‘, ,-‘ ‘, ,,- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ‘~-,,,-‘’ ; ,’ ; ; ; ; ‘, ;,-‘’ ; ‘, ,-‘,
……….,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ‘’ ; ; ;’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘’-,,_ ; ; ; _,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ;’-‘’ ; ; ; ‘’ ; ;’-,
……..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;¯¯’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’-,
……,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,
…..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|..’-,_ ; ; ; , ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; | ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’’,-~’ ; ; ; ; ; ,’
…,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’~-,,,,,--~~’’’’’’~-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…..,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-
…| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’….’, ; ; ; ; _,,-‘’
….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…….’’~~’’¯
…..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;_,,-‘’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’’~-,,_ ; ; ; ; _,,,-~’’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
………..| ; ; ;¯¯’’’’¯ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘
………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘
…………| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;|
…………’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ~-,,___ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘….’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
………..,’ ‘- ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’……….’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘,
……….,’ ; ;’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ,,-‘…………….’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’,
………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,-‘’…………………’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,,-‘………………………’’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; |
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’…………………………,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;,’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’………………………..,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,’’
……..| ; ; ; ; ; ;,’……………………….,-‘ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
……..’,_ , ; , ;,’……………………….,’ ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ,-‘
………’,,’,¯,’,’’|……………………….| ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘--,,
………….¯…’’………………………..’-, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~,,
……………………………………………’’-,, ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;’’~-,,
………………………………………………..’’-, ; ; ; ; ; ,,_ ; ;’-,’’-,
…………………………………………………..’, ; ; ; ; ; ; ‘-,__,--.
……………………………………………………’-, ; ; ;,,-~’’’ , ,|, |
………………………………………………………’’~-‘’_ , , ,,’,_/--‘


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because yay thank you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being too happy about being banned! :sus


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

hey bro, how u doing dude? Ur banned brah


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for trying to sound gangster


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not trying to sound like Dog the Bounty Hunter, brah!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

sup bro, ur banned too dog, sorry brah


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for saying "brah", brah.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hypocrisy, brah.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for using a word that i dont know


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for having an avatar that is cuter than the zoloft commercial.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

lol i love the zoloft commercial. 

banned for complimenting my avatar


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your screen name is parallel


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for having a character from invader zim as your avatar.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for having an avatar


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned for having an avatar


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for the hell of it


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for the freezer of it


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for having over 2000 posts already.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for not noticing that I BARELY posted this week! NO ONE has congratulated me! Everyone notices my failings. No one notices my successes. :rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I noticed. lol


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for noticing.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

promoted to unbanning


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for saying Brett Favre


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

for being too moody with the smileys


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for criticizing my signature... lol


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for having 615 posts


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for joining in 2009


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for being online


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for being under age


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for Royalizing the Panic


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Mercurobanned.*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Banned because WTF ???? *


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for holding coconuts.


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for saying coconuts


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being a princess. i wanna be a princess too


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for being a wannabe


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being a b*tch.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

morning ban.


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for nagging


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for not giving me a good enough reason to ban you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that was a reason!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

^Banned because I wasn't invited :sus


j/k


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for not sticking to the topic.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because i agree.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not feeling it too!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorry, I don't have the power or influence to ban



Kyaa said:


> ISBN number: 0448425858 For a sick and twisted book!


Hardcore


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> Banned by this ISBN number: 0448425858 For a sick and twisted book!


am i supposed to look that up?


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

lol haha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no, but you can if you want to.

*edit Banned for posting right before me!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL 
banned for posting after me
hahahahha <points at you>


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pointing and laughing at me!


----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for living in mexico! (mexico is fun)


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for the contradictory ban.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned, because of the short name.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for having an anime in your avatarr.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Apologies...I'm still not authorized to ban.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

dontcare said:


> am i supposed to look that up?


i looked it up :afr


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> Apologies...I'm still not authorized to ban.


here :hs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Panicprincess (Jan 8, 2009)

banned for having a picture of darkness


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not having a picture


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for caring about that


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for being pat


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned.



ANCIENT said:


> *Joins the social ritual dance to fit in*


no! no dance!!! :eek


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Banned for forbidding dance.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for thinking sad roses are beautiful.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not telling your location.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I want to be post 11111 in this thread.

*goal achieved*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having goals and making the rest of us look like slackers


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for old times sake.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for having more than 7000 posts. whoa duddeee


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned with a baseball bat


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned with an anvil


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for assuming he assumed.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is not a thread where we fix things. This is where we ban and create chaos.

And that's why you're banned.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned for encouraging wreckless behaviour shame on you young niking vinja.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having lips, teeth, almost a left nostril, and some of a chin in your avatar.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for stating what his avvie has


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

(Bandana picture taken from google :O)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

(Bangkok, Thailand)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*Ban*tonio *Ban*deras


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for not continuing with the ban-with-a-picture thing.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm still not allowed to ban.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

*List all words starting with ban*

*207 words found.*
ban
banal
banalities
banality
banalize
banalized
banalizes
banalizing
banally
banana
bananas
banausic
banco
bancos
band
bandage
bandaged
bandager
bandagers
bandages
bandaging
bandaid
bandaids
bandana
bandanas
bandanna
bandannas
bandbox
bandboxes
bandeau
bandeaus
bandeaux
banded
bander
banderilla
banderillas
banderillero
banderilleros
banderol
banderole
banderoles
banderols
banders
bandicoot
bandicoots
bandied
bandies
banding
bandit
banditries
banditry
bandits
banditti
bandleader
bandleaders
bandmaster
bandmasters
bandog
bandogs
bandoleer
bandoleers
bandolier
bandoliers
bandora
bandoras
bandore
bandores
bands
bandsman
bandsmen
bandstand
bandstands
bandwagon
bandwagons
bandwidth
bandwidths
bandy
bandying
bane
baneberries
baneberry
baned
baneful
banefully
banes
bang
banged
banger
bangers
banging
bangkok
bangkoks
bangle
bangles
bangs
bangtail
bangtails
bani
banian
banians
baning
banish
banished
banisher
banishers
banishes
banishing
banishment
banishments
banister
banistered
banisters
banjax
banjaxed
banjaxes
banjaxing
banjo
banjoes
banjoist
banjoists
banjos
bank
bankabilities
bankability
bankable
bankbook
bankbooks
bankcard
bankcards
banked
banker
bankerly
bankers
banking
bankings
banknote
banknotes
bankroll
bankrolled
bankroller
bankrollers
bankrolling
bankrolls
bankrupt
bankruptcies
bankruptcy
bankrupted
bankrupting
bankrupts
banks
banksia
banksias
bankside
banksides
banned
banner
bannered
banneret
bannerets
bannerette
bannerettes
bannering
bannerol
bannerols
banners
bannet
bannets
banning
bannister
bannisters
bannock
bannocks
banns
banquet
banqueted
banqueter
banqueters
banqueting
banquets
banquette
banquettes
bans
banshee
banshees
banshie
banshies
bantam
bantams
bantamweight
bantamweights
banteng
bantengs
banter
bantered
banterer
banterers
bantering
banteringly
banters
banties
bantling
bantlings
banty
banyan
banyans
banzai
banzais

List all *words starting with ban* sorted by length or by how common the words are.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for not posing a picture of something starting with "ban"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*



*


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because I want to feel Feist, or...er...um... something like that. :sus


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am bannd for not spelling banned correctly.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

You *may* post new threads
You *may* post replies
You *may* post attachments
You *may* edit your posts
You *are* banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Let it ban! Let it ban! Let it ban!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

ban my ***


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Reinstated from your previous of being banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because legs should not be allowed to bend that way.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because i keep banning you in the past


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning me in the future as well?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being part McDonald's product part Star Trek cybernetic organism.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

banned banned banned


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed smurfed smurfed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for joining a year ago, this month


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

Banned for liking feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because well... IDK. :stu


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I think therefore your banned


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for having 1004 posts.

1003 posts would be a WHOLE OTHER DEAL


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned like a mother****er


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned for having a scary avvie.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Banned for stuffing sig with smilies.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because that guy up there said I like Feist. I hate Feist!


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for being a member for more than one year


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned because YOU JUST ARE OKAY?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for having banned me more than once


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Gargamel!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed by Handy Smurf


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed by Chef Smurf!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned banned for Smurf smurfing!


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned cuz i dont know what smurfed means.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ban-aided, not banned. hopefully this doesn't come back to ban me. don't think negative.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Banned for liking Stockhausen.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the shadows.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by a big *$%#


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being beautiful and gay.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned by a big ******************************


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm allergic to the stuff in your avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being allergic to party trays


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned because I only ever like maybe 1/4 of what's in the party trays anyway. Party-pooper trays


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because Hellooooooooo


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because










... wait, no, that's me ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because you don't live in Beaverton, like me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned because science is pissed at mother nature where I live


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by S.C.I.E.N.C.E.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

banned cuz i actually want to study science in college.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Bill Nye the Science Guy


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Beakman


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not following instructions


barnabas said:


> State the reason for ban


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because i love you too much to allow you to continue posting


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned because my head hurts and i don't understand what you just said

and why you said it

stupid


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

banned for not Thinking Positive


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I didn't know Beakman's reason for banning the person above me so I could not state it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you didn't know Beakman's reason for banning the person above you so you could not state it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because no one has been banned in almost two days.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for ending the cease-fire


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > I Feel It All - Feist
> ...


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Ban It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because its too sexy.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because chuck norris said so


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

chuck norris aint got nuttin on me!
banned again


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being placid


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

banned because i win


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for noticing a win


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

banned for being banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for liking to ban


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e320/crystna23/banned_page.jpg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for being too cute.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned because wow.


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)

banned for not caring


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

banned because i like to ban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for observing a smurf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Favre


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because on this Valentine's Day it's not me, it's _you_.

I kid. But you're still banned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Banned for all reasons of sorts.

btw, Mc Borg, are you moving?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for asking too many questions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a weirder avatar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning a weirder avatar.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because you got what I need but you say he just a friend


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being a turn coat on a friend


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultra Ban


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Aloysius Ban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not being BBQ flavored.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Chuck Norris


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ban


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

ba


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

"The ban of which I speak is slow to lose patience. Banning is in fact the one thing that will still be standing when all else has fallen."


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by peter griffin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.banned.com/profile?user=banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultra chuck norris ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by the total gym


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Jenny Craig


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by craigslist.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Alf


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Alf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Simon Cowell


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by randy jackson


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Ryan Seacrest


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by P.Diddy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by best buy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Banned by Obama


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Oprah


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by harpo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Master P


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Banned by dontcare :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned in any username!


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for hat theft.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being Online too much.


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

banned for anthropomorphizing chocolate


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for being a bicycle riding bear.


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for getting owned arcade style.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Banned for using fluffybunnyfeet as a username. Sound like a sidekick of Perez Hilton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump Ban


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for being a talking M&M


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Banned for being omnipresent (as your location says you are "Here, there, and everywhere").


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for living in Florence, Y'all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being Middle of the road.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for licking toads.
Didn't you listen to anything Lando said??


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

banned because I haven't banned in such a long time ... why did I think leaving Just For Fun was a good idea anyway??


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being in disguise.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned because I call tomorrow!


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Banned because I want a green sig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

banned. go back in ur tree


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolz u


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Brett Favre something or other


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being a "Sloppy" Joe.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for joining this website in November


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being outdated in 2 years.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for never being outdated


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Banned... because freedom isn't free.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Banned because...oh I don't know just because! :b


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for random banning.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for living in Canada?


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for NOT living in Canada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being an "Old Fart".


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for post-envy.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Banned for banning someone with post-envy. It is a very treatable illness. we no longer have to hide and suffer shame and humiliation!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Borged for Mc Borging.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Banned for impersonating a raccoon and for being from Canada, eh.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned eh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Diatonic arpeggio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for making me use google.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Google


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*makes no comment at this time*


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for not making any comments


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for banning the super-mod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not having a clue.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for not appreciating cluelessness


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for having clowns in your avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining a year after me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being in disguise (changing your avatar).


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

Banned for being in disguise (changing your post count).


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because we're all in disguise, always.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Feisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Diatonic It All - Feist Jam


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Banned cuz it's been a while.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Banned for having feelings


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for banning me


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

S'mored for smurfing


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Banned, because resistance is futile.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for impersonating a wizard.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Look at the tags for this thread to find out why you're banned. =D lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for joining this website the same month as me but having more posts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not spamming more.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned by me


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I used to post in this thread all the time. Now I don't.

NOSTALGIA BAN


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-Oh look, a ban.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for lack of creativity. :b


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for being too cool for school


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Banned for using cliches.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because in case you haven't noticed my status bar, I'm fond of that cliche.


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Banned for being fond of a cliche.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for no good reason.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for licking toads. You know, there is actually a law in California against doing that


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then it's a good thing I live in Oregon. 

Oh by the way... banned!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for living in oregon


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Banned for banning anyone who lives in a state or province without a sales tax.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for using the word "smurf" as a verb


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for believing in smurfs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for picture banning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for living under a rock!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for living in a daydream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for breathing


----------



## Thresher V (Apr 20, 2009)

Banned for not showing the front of Lois,  .


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for banning someone


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

freedom is illegal! BANNED


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

banned for thinking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for wanting to lick my toads, my that's a long tongue you've got there! (see your avatar)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for being broken


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for omnipresence


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for posting your status in Spanish


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

begging not to be banned


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for posting too many posts on the forum


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ banned for banning Mercurochrome before I got a chance


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for jealousy


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

^ banned for unbanning himself and banning me


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for living in a fiction book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Randomly banned.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned because I said so!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for being too decisively bossy *pout*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by mom


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

banned for having a reddish avatar


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for reddism


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned because the voices told me to do it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for stealing my voices.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned because someone called me on my cell and told me to do it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for not being here


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by 2012.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned now.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned to infinity and beyond


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned because I can


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for being banned by me.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for thinking they can just ban people like that!! :cry


----------



## mombow (Apr 19, 2009)

banned for crying


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for writing a long overview of his life and asking for help. What do you think this is, some kind of supportive community?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by dad


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Banned because my dad can SO take your dad.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for asking for the unleashing of the snark of war. Snark. lol


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Banned for uttering threats.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned.
Play him off, Keyboard Cat


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned from Pancake Mountain


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Banned from candy mountain!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned, banned, and banned again!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for triple banning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by waffle shoes.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for posting pictures of waffle shoes


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

banned for being digitalized.... can't have that crap around here.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being from the same state as me! I think you might be the first person I've banned from NM on here. lol


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for being proud of banning loads of people. Not very social


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned by yogurt dog.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Banned for posting pictures that are waaaaay too large


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for not being on S&C right now.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for posting at the same time as me


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being too slow.

...I don't like starting pages :lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for not liking to start pages


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for breaking one of the 10 commandments; jealousy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

banned because this forum has to meet its daily banning quota.


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Banned for mentioning something as silly as a daily banning quota.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for thinking that the forums daily banning quota is a silly thing!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for not thinking this forum's daily ban quota is a silly thing


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for arguing about the daily banning quota!! ban! ban! BAN!!


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Banned for being far too enthusiastic about banning.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for critisizing someone's enthusiasm


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being on my screen! *turns off monitor* lol


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for having "mc" in their name. tsk.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for impersonating nosferatu.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Tagged by the Lycanthcorp


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the coolest screen name on all of SAS.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for bad taste


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Banned for having a sig I have to read three times before it makes sense in my head...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for indirectly destroying all that landscaping that my cousin worked on so long


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned because i just burped


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

banned for monkeying around


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

banned for flying through


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for not feeding my homing pigeon


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

banned for being a solitary monkey. we only like social ones around here


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

banned for dissing lone primates


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

_*bold, italicized, and underlined ban*_


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned for using the underline command despite the fact that it doesn't work on my phone's internet browser! Could be lying for all i know!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

banned for not having a more pithy reason for banning somebody


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned because his name reminds me of pikachu.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being active


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for smelling funny


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for being a livid undead


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for being error


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for not using proper punctuation - sentences must end with a period


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Banned for not following your own punctuation rules.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for being a rule-abider.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for having the Knowledge


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Just get the **** outta here.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for self hating. not very positive at all!!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for being undead


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by Barnabas. (I may not have the authority anymore.)


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned by me- because I'm that special.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Banned for thinking you are special enough to ban people


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for not thinking I am special enough to ban people- and then banning me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being too special, we can't have that here!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for no reason at all


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for a reason, I'm just not telling!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That was suppose to be a secret... banned!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

banned for thinking that your toad licking habits were supposed to be secret


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by the invisible fence


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for linking to another website in your signiture.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for banning avatar-less people.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for drifting in and out of nowhere. Can't have any of that drifting stuff here!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for being on my computer screen!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for quoting George Carlin. You are not allowed to quote other people!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for writing more than 12 words in your post!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for counting the words in my post.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for posting the first post on page 575.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Banned for not banning somebody and probably posting in the wrong thread


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

For banning someone who didn't ban someone, you are banned!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for taking sides of people who do not ban


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

not banned for the same reason!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not being a LostWaffle. :lol


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for discriminating against people that are not LostWaffles


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for using a smiley!


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Banned for thinking 'nowhere' is somewhere you can drift to!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for figuring out my secret; that I'm not actually drifting!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Banned for lying to everybody about your drifting habits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for coming back to :sas thus giving us the opportunity to ban you.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned by an evil bananna :evil


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't take kindly to people that use evil bananas to ban other banners. You're banned!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned because I'm bored :time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Well maybe a banning will give you time to find something to do, so... Banned!


----------



## templar19 (May 12, 2009)

Banned because I have to go out in five minutes!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

colorful ban


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for using colors to ban someone.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for living in vault 106


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for using a normal sized font.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*banned for using a really big font*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not alarming me in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for not using ones own initative to be aware and alert. tut tut


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for banning someone


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banned for not banning someone


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for being unsympathetic


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for having too much sympathy


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for the devil


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by the devil


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Banned? Don't mind if I do!


Banned and quoted!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for qouting what others say, presumably without written consent.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

solitarymonkey said:


> banned for *qouting* what others say, presumably without written consent.


Banned for non-optimal spelling of *quoting*.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for highlighting a person's error


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for highlighting the error that someone highlighted an error.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for pointing out the highlighting of an error as pointing out


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for playing mortal kombat 2 and doing friendships instead of fatalities.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for using video game jargon


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for making the tower in pisa lean. just so not cool. or safe!!


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

banned for thinking that Freedom was old enough to have anything to do with that...


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banner for having the same first name as his avatar.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for bad graphics


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for starting WWI


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for believing you have the capability to ban me. Now I ban you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for being so heartlessly blunt with no explanation. so not cool.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Happily banned


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

No happiness!! It's too joyful and pleasing!! Banned under the no smiling act 2009!!

Edit: this forum is also banned for removing my point making capital letters and replacing them with boring lower case. grrr...


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sadly banned


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

speed ban


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sloooooooooooooooow ban


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

medium paced ban


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for not doing a fast ban.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

banned for taking 3 days to ban somebody


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for taking less than an hour to ban someone


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for wanting people to take more time to ban people!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned because you keep being banned, but you keep coming back anyway.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for banning banned banners!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for 1,000 different reasons


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for not having 1001 reasons for banning a banned banner!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for boasutjign about this kjwqoj...dotdotodto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned
anned
nned
ned
ed
d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning ban.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

night time ban
ight time ban
ght time ban
ht time ban
t time ban
time ban
ime ban
me ban
e ban
ban
an
n


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned by a circle of druids.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned dennab


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

dennab


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

band


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

banned for losing a pancake!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by the president of the United States of America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by his dog.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by a mysterious cat


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Keyboard Cat performing with Hall & Oates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned By a Herd of Turtles


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for posting YouTube videos


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

chitty chitty ban banned!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosty the Snowban


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned uncreatively


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

band-aid


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You are banned for having fruitloop daydreams.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz

banned by all 26 letters of the alphabet


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned in America


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by terrorists


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned in Baghdad


----------



## Arachne (Jun 25, 2009)

Chipmunk banned!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned because I know what you did last summer.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Shut the (ban) up


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for telling people to shut up. Not nice!


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Banned for being digitalized!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by a billion buzzing bumble bees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by Charlie the Tuna


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by the voices in my head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by my imaginary friend.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by my imaginary friend's bother's imaginary friend's daughter.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

banned for turning a perfectly respectable name into something dirty


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for making me think if Chuck Norris.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for being stuck in the decimal system


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning ban


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for joining in November 2007.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

banned because I just feel like it :boogie


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by a dancing gorilla


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned because I love it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned because I have nothing better to do


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned because someone told me to.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because the devil made me do it! :evil


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by a smoking, laughing smilie --:cig:haha--


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by my typing fingers


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for being free!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being stuck.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for being in a Fruitloop daydream.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by a carrot


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by a genius goldfish.


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned for having a "g" in username.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned because I am such a nice guy.


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

Banned for having a signature about cups.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned because I enjoy it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for having evil garden gnomes in your front lawn.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

banned for banning people ( im not feeling very creative at the moment)


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for being an anxious squirrel!


----------



## Holly Short (Apr 30, 2009)

Banned for banning an anxious squirrel.


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

*bursts into the room jumping up and down and laughing, pointing, laughing, pointing and jumping* 
HAHA!! BANNED!! 
*casually walks out*


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for being in my bed :b


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for breaking my heart :cry


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Banned for having 650 posts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mc Banned


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned with a cherry on top


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned unless you give me a good reason not to!


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

because i love you?! :cry


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for loving people


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

damn...
banned for hypocrisy.
freedom hater ¬_¬


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

banned for not wearing a shirt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being a Super Moderator.

I banned a mod, I banned a mod! :yay

That can't be a good thing, can it? :sus :lol


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

:eek
banned for thinking one can ban a "God"
*cough*
(go you )


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by Bigfoot


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by The Abominable Snow Monster


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned by the Chupacabra!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by a colorful zebra.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by The White Shadow


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by a monkey riding a dog:


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by me, myself, and I.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

banned by a super-strong kitteh.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned because my mage isn't level 26 yet.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by Obese-Dog.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for making me go "aww, i want to adopt that big guy"


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by Obese-Kitteh for liking Obese-dog.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Banned for having a cat with creepy eyes as an avatar


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for not liking my creepy-eyed cat avatar and not giving Mr. Manatee a hug.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for starting the nuclear holocaust


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by Commander Prairie dog.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned by shang tsung


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by THE coolest guy ever.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned =/


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Banned for not putting a reason for banning the person above you zomg!!!!!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by the three Jedi Squirrels.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned in five different colors


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

feeling really stupid and wanting to be banned ban


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Banned because i live to please


----------



## Blue Tyde (Jul 10, 2009)

^ banneed for having too cute of an avatar


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Blue Tyde said:


> ^ banneed for having too cute of an avatar


Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by an evil grapefruit


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

banned by an apathetic orange


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

I ban myself because i seem to have killed the thread


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you for banning me ban


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned on July 25, 2009 at 10:56 A.M.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

banned for not specifying a time zone


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

LostPancake was banned by Admin. For being made of awesome


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

emma is banned for being a girl.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

thank you for making me feel better ban 

oops. banning the wrong person ban!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned because some guy told me to.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

banned for giving in to peer pressure.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by the letter S


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by the number 11


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by the letter O


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned for giving beer to a kitten.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by the letter L


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for sueing my lawyer.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned by the letter O


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for making my doctor sick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

long time coming ban.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

banned for making me want to eat m&m's. i can't eat chocolate now - i need to go to sleep!


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Banned for making me want to eat a pancake!


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for giving my teacher detention.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

banned by feist


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for needing more dopamine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned... yet again.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

banned for no good reason other than to alleviate my boredom


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

banned because youtube will not load my stupid video. what is wrong with you, youtub?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> banned because youtube will not load my stupid video. what is wrong with you, youtub?


Try a non-stupid video next time. Duh.

p.s. don't ban me.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

banned by someone else


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned by my split personality. It has a name. Anna. Anna banned you.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banned for not making breakfast for me.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned for being so demanding. I can sleep in if I want to!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for posting in the wrong thread


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making me think too hard.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for also posting in the wrong thread


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep. I can ban myself.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

banned for not following the rules.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ Banned for not having the tacos!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not telling me about the fiesta!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Luna


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

A ban for old times sake.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

A ban for new times sake.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not knowing what rock I was talking about


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for scaring me


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned cause I rarely get the chance to ban you.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned by me


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ banned for doing too many triathlons lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for living in a state I want to visit!


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^^for always being one post ahead of me in every thread i visit.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ banned for being too buff =D



epril said:


> ^banned for living in a state I want to visit!


it's pretty nice here you should visit sometime!! there are a lot of trees haha xD


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

banned for not doing enough triathlons


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned

for breaking free and not taking one of us with you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^is offline


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

*boldly banned where no ban has gone before*


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

i feel it all - feist 

(seriously is this still going!!!!)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Banned für urshgéflônkèn im da bóôben up ér szhschnitzel


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

_banned in italics_


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

banned for getting that song stuck in my head!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

^ banned for living somewhere i might be moving to lol!

--
"I Feel It All - Feist"
I don't get it lol!!! =[


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not getting it.

Here this might help: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...i-feel-it-all-feist-thread-50264/index11.html


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for not showing me the way to amarillo


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

Banned for being invisible! I don't see you on my bed


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for not feeling my presence in ones room


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not staying in his own room


----------



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

banned for being unfair!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned from my bed, for now.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned for having a post count I will never match.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being filled with self doubt.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a hallucinogenic method in your screen name.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not having the ability to decide whether you like Ronald McDonald or Star Trek more


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Silly Rabbit, bans are for kids!


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

B& why so serious? ^_^


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for naming who you quoted.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for eating cold spagetti


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for no reason at all.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for smoking Rarely


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for capitalizing Rarely,causing much confusion


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^you're just banned. freaking banned. banned. that's all there is to it. banned. double dipped finger licked eyelids zipped and banned. for good.

Nah, you obviously possess great literary fluidity.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ banned for not telling me who that girl in her avatar is...im very upset


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^banned for having a sound as a status


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for having more muscles than I have.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for not being online to go back and forth with me in our typical threads


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for having nothing better to do than go back and forth on this thread with me. Sad.

But at least you're keeping me company.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^ banned for having over 1000 posts.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ banned for having a more adventurous life than I do


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> banned for hating to be told to smile when the person doesn't feel like smiling


you're banned because I am the Queen of Everything.

somebody ban me. I've always wanted to be banned.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

banned for making me hungry


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> ^Banned for not knowing a Harry Potter character when he sees one.


ohh, I wondered who that was too. how could I have not recognized luna


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not banning yourself


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for following me in traffic


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

banned for not banning someone for making a ban sandwich


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for not getting your own


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for expecting me to do all the work!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for going along with the crowd


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

^banned...just or fun...mwah


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

^ Banned for feeling warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for whining


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

^Banned for being the person above me


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for......uh......sharing the same gender as me.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ Banned for assuming I assume.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being easily confused


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for knowing what I ate today and yesterday.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ banned for eating too much pizza


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for being racist against knife and fork users. (what?)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for saying fork on this forum.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for not getting out of the way


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for letting me


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for stalking me


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for causing so much hullabaloo.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^ Banned for being UGLEH!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

banned for breakfast.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for singing too much


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned from April.

Someones probably done that before...


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for dinner of losers.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for being a loser


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

batman can said:


> Banned from April.
> 
> Someones probably done that before...


Nope. Just you sucka!

^banned for the taste of it


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ banned for watching Sesame Street videos on You Tube


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for stating the obvious


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning myself


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for not teaching me guitar


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being so picky


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ banned for not acknowledging the true scope and magnitude of my awesomeness


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ banned for not knowing when im addressing HER


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for banning too many people


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ banned for calling me cute :wife


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not bringing me back a souvenir


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ banned for thinking id actually be that mean


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ooh! banned for keeping me in suspense


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for nothing in particular


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for banning somebody for something i already banned somebody for on like page..........300 or whatever.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for not knowing that I didn't see that


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for ever watching "The Nanny" in the first place!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for ten-hundred-thousand reasons.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Banned for making that thread that makes who ever reads it involuntarily say and generate mental images of that other balzac.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

^banned for playing games with my mind


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for not taking care of her eggs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not helping her warm her eggs.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ banned for not helping me help her


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

dude you're just banned.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for using illegal letter from Turkmenistan.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Your banned because...your banned lol


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

you are banned for banning someone without a legitimate reason


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for peering deeply into my mind


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for offending me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for teaching my cat naughty words


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

ur banned for replying to my message


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making up unfair rules


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for not playing enough Mortal Kombat


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for breaking rule nr.**** in the ban the person above you thread.

And I'm also trying to ban the person below me for banning me.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned for trying to overstep the bounds of this thread by trying to ban people below him.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not questioning authority


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

^ banned for liking Luna Lovegood


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned becuase i said so


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not kicking you know who in the butt for me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because it really needed to be done.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for having the same MnM avatar for as long as I can remember :b


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

^Banned for chasing shadows.

You'll never catch them!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for getting a piece of the rock


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for being on


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned because your name made me think of mcdonalds


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for having a one track mind.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned for having over 2,000 posts


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

^ banned for having less posts than me


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for posting too much


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ really???? banned for having a name that reminds me of fast food AGAIN!


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for posting even though i already banned you


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not buying me some peaches


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for always being the last person to post in this thread when i look for it


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for taking a picture of me


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for letting your dog be depressed


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for bringing up those silly little blue things


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned for having an avatar that avoids eye contact with me


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned for having an intimidating avatar


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

^ banned for having a cute puppy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not showing your whole face


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

^ banned for not capitalizing arizona.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for lieing on status. Love is a feeling.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for matching your dog with the furniture. Tacky.



tigerlilly said:


> ^ banned for not capitalizing arizona.


uh, ditto y'all.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for still not capitalizing Arizona after being informed twice.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned for making me think about what to ban you for


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for having a unique avatar


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for thinking death must be easy


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for having no period at the end of that sentence.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for calling it a period when its called a full stop.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for having a rather annoying sig


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for making me change my sig...its wonderful when you hate upsetting people


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

banned for having a slightly creepy avatar!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for being invisible


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Bnnaed for sai-ing wouf,


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for your spelling and grammar even though you mention it in your sig.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for speaking the obvious


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned, obviously


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for being banned


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

^ banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^ba... no I can't ban you. But now banned.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for again having posted


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for joining in August


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for having a user name i cant pronounce


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned because I take great pleasure in doing so. :b


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for inappropriate skirt length.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

The person above me is now banned for mysterious reasons.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for barking at the moon


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Banned for having a cute dog... (don't know how that's a _bad_ thing, lol).


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not having an avatar (its bad when he gets all the attention...seriously )


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not taking that poor dog for a walk!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not using capitals in your username, state, and sentences


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for the complete opposite.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for being too awesome


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Banned for changing my favorite avatar! :no


----------



## njnuser (Sep 28, 2009)

banned for just because


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for living in NJ


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for living in Delawhere?


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

banned for ending that phrase with a question mark.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not using hairspray.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for promoting ozone destruction


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for exposing too many secret societies


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for shushing me


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for having wooden legs


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

banned for being too far "away"


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not having an avatar and being imperfect


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not sending me any baklava


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not sleeping


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for living in a state I haven't been in for 30 years!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

its changed alot over the 10 years i been here, I can't imagine what it was like 30 yrs ago .

By the way, your banned for changing your avatar. Going to change mine now too.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for saying "your" instead of "you're" or "you are".


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned using hooked on phonics


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for being 29 years old.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for being younger then me


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for banning less then a minute after i banned someone.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for banning way too much


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not giving a status


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Prakas said:


> ^ Banned for not giving a status


^banned for having such a sad status


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned for having a red umbrella in a black & white photo


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

banned for being online now


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for being 30


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for living in Texas!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being so darned cute in that hat!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

epril said:


> ^banned for being so darned cute in that hat!


Banned for evading my previous attempts to ban you.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for having no avatar and a status I can't comprehend.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for living in a state where Joe Biden was senator. :b


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for confusing me


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for living in a state where a hollywood star was elected governor



rcapo89 said:


> Banned for living in a state where Joe Biden was senator. :b


lol, ty for reminding me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being a failure. Period. (apologies)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Banned for being a failure. Period. (apologies)


Removed the failure part, I seem to be getting alot of bans because of it 

^^ Banned for banning without a reason


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being the doggy guy.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned for not having a doggy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Banned for not buying me a doggy!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for tempting me to get you one


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ banned for not knowing what kind of doggy I want.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for having over two thousand posts.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for flaunting the rules about the use of qwerty


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for being so bothered by my status.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for banning my bothersomeness.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for what is burning in my eyes


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

banned because i feel like it


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for missing a vowel in that username, somewhere.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

lol..it's my middle name!

Banned for not working when you are supposed to be.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for thinking i am at work! (was, um, sick today *cough*)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for Pete's sake!


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for......


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

banned for not finish your senti..


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for "cant think of anything", but your banned so there


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

banned for not being able to think of anything to ban someone for


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

^ banned for liking switchfoot.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

banned for banning me for liking switchfoot!


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for banning mrbojangles for banning you for liking switchfoot


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

banned for banning me for banning mrbojangles for banning me for liking switchfoot. lol


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for not watching enough tv


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for taking away my chance to ban alys


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for giving me a headache.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for anoooying me so much


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

banned for anooying me even more......


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for using a blue smiley face.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

^ banned for being born in the 80s


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not joining SAS until October!


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

hi epril, 

banned because i'm back and you're still one post ahead of me.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

^ Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for not posting audio, I love how people in your part of the world talk.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking because someone lives in London, they have a London accent.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for thinking they're an expert on London.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for having an avatar that reminds me of good ole Charlie Brown


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^Band for not creating the sound of madness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Banned for stealing California's motto to name your town. totally unfair.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for expecting fairness in this world


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for no banning him yourself


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for forgetting to put a shirt on!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for tellibng him to put a shirt on


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

^^^^well now i can't ban you.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for flirting with Leonardess!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for banning for flirting!!!!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for mizzen your mizzen thingy


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

^ banned for using four z's in one post.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for banning my lady.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for trying to have a thing with leonardess on the sly.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hm....can't ban you for using my name and the word "sly" in the same sentence. Just can't.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned for breaking the central premise of this thread and breaking several, very important laws that I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ banned for being too adorable


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned because the adorable shouldn't ban one of their own. (Don't you dare say ever again that you want to look like someone else, you're a very pretty girl!)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for working and wanting to be alone.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for not returning my britney spears c.d.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for taking a picture with a rubix cube.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for howling at the moon.


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

^ banned for eating one of those little silicon packets that say "do not eat".


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

^ banned for banning someone for dying (because that's what happens when you eat those)


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for letting a city burn without even throwing a 20'oz dasani on it.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

banned for misspelling "big" and "slap."


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for living in a burning city.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for using the same word twice in one sentence. A gross error of grammatical style.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for confusing me


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Banned for using "up" twice in the same sentence. that's right, I'm a stickler. I have to be a stickler.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

you left yourself wide open for this one ...^ BANNED FOR BEING A STICKLER


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

^Banned...Your from the East :kma


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not using the right form of "your". One of my pet peeves.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not using capitals but still having grammer pet peeves


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

^ banned for not understanding that capitalization is a totally different thing, and it's okay to not capitalize but still care about grammar.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not using capitals and having a crazy eye .


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^bammed four beeing sew dam pikey About Every think.!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for "bamming" (plese tell mee how?)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for taking so long to be banned


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

banned for not liking lima beans


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

^ banned for liking lima beans


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

banned for assuming I like lima beans (I don't even remember what they taste like


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not giving me a particular off the top of my head reason to ban you!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for fencing in that pig.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Banned for being in England this time of year (you better still be there, I don't want to waste bans, with the economy and all...)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what's the carbon footprint of a ban.....? more importantly, will China and the US agree to cut back on bans? 

banned for being relative.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

I propose an embargo on all bans! :yes

banned for _bonned_ :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

it's a word. I can use it in a sentence. that Cosmin does far too much bonning. 

see?


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Banned for not using proper grammar.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for posting instead of studying


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for banning Banazi.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Banned for... _Moe_? With that name you wouldn't even be cast as the delivery guy. :teeth
Larry and Curly, on the other hand...


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not banning anyone

wait, I thought you said..Moe? as you were being distracted by his porn name. 

^ banned for forgetting to shut the door.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

what door? :sus

banned for not wearing the custom design avatar I made for you.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for being a test-lover.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for bringing a fake pineapple to an office meeting.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for making your piggy do all the painting. Shame on you!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for getting too close to my pig.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not giving your piggy a bone.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for wanting to choke my poor little pig to death!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not picking up after your piggy. I'll get you a pooper scooper


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Prakas was banned by Admin. for being too awesome!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for sucking up to me (but I love the confidence booster, thanks!).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being so young!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for thinking I'm so young


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned by a pig, who obviously trumps dog in intellect and cuteness. Sorry, just true.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for taking in a pig that chases your cats around the house.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for the simple fact that you are the only one around here that I can consistently ban!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for changing your avatar! I think we are killing this thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for beating some of my high scores back on SAF. I want my scores back! =[


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not just putting "Flintstones" in your signature


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not tearing up this thread while I was away!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned for being away!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for playing tricks on me



epril said:


> ^banned for not tearing up this thread while I was away!


If only I could ban myself .


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned for thinking i played tricks on him when i didn't :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not commenting on my prodigious resurrection of an awesome cartoon.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned for getting it almost right with the Bullwinkle guess. (It was Optimoose; a mashing of 3 parts Bullwinkle to 2 parts Optimus Prime).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being so darned smart.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

epril said:


> ^banned for being so darned smart.


 ^ banned for such delusional thinking :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not giving a bone to the bull


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for letting your poor dog walk around in the same hat for weeks now.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

banned for.................................something...


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

^banned for not coming up with a reason


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> banned for.................................something...


Wow. That was extreme.

^banned for living so far away.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having 444 in your post count! That just happens to be my favorite number, and I'm not kidding about that. lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Banned because i just realized your name was Mc Borg, not Mr Borg. I hate confusion.

I've been seeing your name for a long time too, and i always thought it was Mr Borg. *calls for an appointment with the eye doctor*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Logan X said:


> Banned because i just realized your name was Mc Borg, not Mr Borg. I hate confusion.
> 
> I've been seeing your name for a long time too, and i always thought it was Mr Borg. *calls for an appointment with the eye doctor*


banned so that he can pry himself away from the computer to go see the eye doctor


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Banned for having a strange reindeer or whatever it is in your profile pic


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Banned for reminding me of my anxiety around Logan. (not you, the other one I know)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned because the gravity of Jupiter said so.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being a geeky weirdo


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned for scratching my "Mean Girls" dvd


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

banned for being a fast food loser 
i'm not good at insulting people...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for having the x in your name and always making me want to say "xtremetina".


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^Easy! banned for missing out on the fun of insulting!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^ banned for being too slow to reply!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for insulting me!


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

Banned for a location that doesn't exist.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for a status that is just too damn fun, and slightly painful at the same time.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Banned for pretending you have social anxiety, for I read your sensitive spiritual and well-thought-out thesis of self-esteem, and you are obviously an impostor.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for the surreality of your avatar.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for ADSFKFKDDKKKKK


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making me read your jibber jabber, more than once.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not wearing an x-mas hat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for causing me a tinge of discomfort and regret.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

^Banned for misspelling April...it's a typo...obviously....probably...not really...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for daydreaming and not sharing!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

banned for causing such a ruckus!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for rousing such the mucus


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making me trip over your name.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for making me cause the rukus!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ banned for putting a hat on your dog. How do you know he likes it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for underestimating the depth of communication between a man and his dog.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not sharing pictures of your cats!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for reminding me how inept I am!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Hee Hee These are Smokeys kitties! Zelda, who we kept, Buddha and Voldemort, who we adopted out. And Epril, you are banned for not posting this in the right thread, and for not posting your other 2 kitties pictures!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Awww they have beautiful eyes, and the bow ties are a nice touch , and yes, I was woundering about the other kitties as well, lol. Good work with the kittens.

By the way, your banned for banning yourself!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for alterior motives which I refuse to explain in context because I am selfish and egotistical (actually, just really embarrassed)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^aww! banned for not telling me you had a cat! IF that IS your cat...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for wavering faith in MY cat


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ Banned for playing with worms and filth


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Banned for not getting in on this thread much earlier! Oh and for taking photos of self by pointing camera at mirror!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

mind_games said:


> ^ Banned for not getting in on this thread much earlier! Oh and for taking photos of self by pointing camera at mirror!


You are mistaken - I once banned YOU for being too adorable. I'm concerned about the apparent deterioration of your stalking skills :no



somethinginthewind said:


> ^ Banned for making my eyes bleed with that :b


^ Banned for being too sweet


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for being too cute!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Why do you think I'm so cute? Do you secretly want to adopt me?  

Banned for making me choke with laughter


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for rumbling me! damn your eyes, tutli!!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for ravaging me with your cries(!)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for laying on the ground.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for your avatar having that that smug look of satisfaction.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not lovin' my avatar of that sultry dude as much as I do!


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

oh oh i love this game.

Your banned for being too cool. And for having such a cool sig. Which i dont understand...meaning its that cool

Do not dare ban me for teh banana. It is off limits


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for teh banana.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Banned for having over 3k posts


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for having the coolest guitar. and making me jealous.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Banned because you don't have a cool guitar.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not asking 'How high?' when told to jump


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making me worry about you.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for taking a nap


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not understanding how stressful my life is!


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

^Just for being epril


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for writing at me



epril said:


> ^banned for making me worry about you.


sorry


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned for bringing dirt and worms in the house and making a mess!


----------



## Shystah (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for banning too many people


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not banning enough people


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for forgetting to celebrate bring your dog to work day.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Banned for your avatar giving me a look.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not using all 5 senses


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ old times sake ban.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Banned because that dog has a Santa hat on his/her, making my argument invalid.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for your avatar decreasing the status of intelligent beings all over the planet.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

I can't ban you.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Your banned because you refuse to ban:mum


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not appreciating the kinder, gentler souls amongst us.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

^ banned because you've banned so much already


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Very Proud of Ya is my favorite AFI album. =P

Now I have to listen to He Who Laughs Last._*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Very_Proud_of_Ya*_


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned because I feel like banning you


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for banning people based on feelings.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for banning me because of my feelings


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for protesting the reasons underpinning my banning.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for saying that with such a smug look on your face


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for thinking I enjoy this banning stuff. I do not, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for doing something you dont enjoy and banning me in the process


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for confusing me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

you are BANNED as you keep coming back to ban me wihch means I have to come back and ban you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for succumbing to this cycle of banning.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

this time I will not ban you okay!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You are banned anyway.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

well now your banned because I was trying to be nice..but...but...ya, your banned!!!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for giving up on being nice!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for making me ban you and not being nice


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for making excuses and trying to shift the blame from yourself.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for playing mind games with me


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for continuing this futile attempt at retaliatory banning.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned for letting Mind games get to you


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being older than me

and now I'm finished banning


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for being younger than me. I'm done too. It was a good banning session.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for scaring that poor girl away.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for banning my mate!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for trying to sound like an Aussie.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a Swedish fish with "Ga Och Lagg Dig" on them.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by my Switz bank account


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banned for reminding me of Kevin Bacon.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

^ banned for having the creepiest avatar on sas, seriously dude... stop looking at me like that.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for quoting that line from Sixth Sense in your avatar. (It was really cute how she said it).


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being a know-it-all. :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for being jealous


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Banned for shamelessly putting a hat on your dog and posting it on the internet. Poor dog must be embarrassed.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being so sweet and lovely! :clap


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for being honest


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Banned for having a santa hat in his avatar... in February!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not jumping to the broader sense of the matter and seeing that the hat is in fact red and white which are Valentine colors.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for confusing red and pink, my dog thanks you though


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Banned for banning people, ya jerk.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

^banned for being on the rooftops, get down outta there.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

^banned for being a mermaid (location "under the sea")

Only mere humans allowed here I'm afraid.:clap


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

^ Banned for being a citizen erased in 87 when the song came out in 01.:b


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Banned for tempting me with delicious food avatars


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

^Banned for leaving Romeo out of the picture


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Banned because I'm jealous of your cat.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for giving me the evil eye.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bringing esoteric curses into this.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for having such an awesome yet unexplainable avatar.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

banned for making a avatar that made me *** hungry :teeth


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

banned for having a cool dude as your avatar.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Main Entry: *1ban* 
Pronunciation: \ˈban\
Function: _verb_ 
Inflected Form(s): *banned*; *ban·ning*
Etymology: Middle English _bannen_ to summon, curse, from Old English _bannan_ to summon; akin to Old High German _bannan_ to command, Latin _fari_ to speak, Greek _phanai_ to say, _phōnē_ sound, voice
Date: 12th century
_transitive verb_ *1* _archaic_ *:* curse
*2* *:* to prohibit especially by legal means <ban discrimination>; _also_ *:* to prohibit the use, performance, or distribution of <ban a book> <ban a pesticide>
*3* *:* bar 3c <_banned_ from the U.N.>_intransitive verb_ _archaic_ *:* to utter curses or maledictions


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

banned for hacking the system and editing his post count.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The boy's name *Aloysius* _\a-loy-__sius\_ is pronounced _al-oo-ISH-us_. It is of Old German origin, and its meaning is "famous warrior". Latin version of Luigi or *Louis*, also related to *Clovis* and *Ludwig*. The name was rather common in Italy in the Middle Ages, and was by made popular by the 16th-century Italian saint Aloysius, patron saint of students. Sixteen kings of France bore the French form of this name, *Louis*.
Aloysius has 14 variant forms: Ahlois, Aloess, Alois, Aloisio, Aloisius, Aloisio, Aloj, Alojzy, Aloys, *Lewis*, *Louis*, Ludwick, *Ludwig*, Lutwick and banned!.

Edit: I fail. =[

Banned for leaving the "-" out of K-Os.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by mc borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the 2006 Aloysius talent show!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for wearing a striped shirt.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not wearing a striped shirt.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for your avatar resembling the original US flag!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Banned for having your brain outside your head.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by the great koonaklaster


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

banned for using names of people *I* don't know :lol


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not using google


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Banned because your *STILL* banning people, ya jerk.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

banned because Fry's just too cool


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

b&


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned because I am so tired and my stomach hurts a little.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by pepto


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for offering me that icky pink stuff.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

^Banned for saying that Pepto-Bismol is pink when it is blatant that it's fuschia.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for waiting so long to show us that picture of yourself!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^banned for having a great sense of humour.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being right


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for being left


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being blinded by the sun!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Banned because I had to ban you a third time because your *STILL* banning people.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Banned for banning banners.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

^Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for . . . mmmm, pancakes. *drools*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for letting yourself get distracte....did you say pancakes?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Banned for mentioning the unmentionable...p a n c a k e s. (I think I'm getting the hang of this now)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not using real maple syrup.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for being a maple syrup snob.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Aunt Jemima


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned by Julia Child for advocating anything less than going to Vermont and gathering one's own syrup from the very maple itself.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ Hey! banned for being a Vermont snob! hee!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

_banned...because life is one long catwalk......_


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned, for constantly posing for one's closeup.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Banned because I'm jealous of your PS skills.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for living on rooftops.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for living in Blue Hen country.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being sexy.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for blushing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by the university of liverpool


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^banned for being a member of the SAS. :sus


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for having 3 heads.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^ banned for giving your throat to the wolf with the red roses.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not protecting my innocence.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ Banned for posting in the wrong thread

/giggles


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^banned for being right.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having super powers!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

*point up* banned for having too cute of a dog! =P


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for having too many Zs in your username.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Aloysius said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Banned for saying your body type is babe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not yet having 100 posts.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning people


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

banned for badly burnt Canadian Beaver in your avatar.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned again for posting in the wrong thread. :mum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Pants On The Ground - Larry Platt


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for having a cool mask


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not banning like you mean it.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for living in Chicagoland...No such place!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for your dog's sake!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for quoting Shakespeare, that is so last generation ;>


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^banneth for ye nay speaketh shakesperean olde english


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for having exactly 1,000 posts. That's too neat and round a total. Mussy it up a bit if you want to be let back in.

(As for how you're supposed to do that while banned . . . well, that's your problem!)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being like Adrian Monk


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being a Shakespeare foe.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You're banned for using a picture of Barney Fife and Gomer Pyle as your avatar!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for having a signature that makes me think of Big Foot


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Banned for being TOO clever.



anonymid said:


> ^ Banned for having exactly 1,000 posts. That's too neat and round a total. Mussy it up a bit if you want to be let back in.
> 
> (As for how you're supposed to do that while banned . . . well, that's your problem!)


Fixed :twisted

Maybe 'the banned' walk among us. :afr


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having a D instead of a 7 in your name.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^banned for mentioning number 7.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Also banned for mentioning number 7!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for loosing at scrabble!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for _losing_ at Scrabble!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Banned because I just got here and I don't know whats going on!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for just getting here and not knowing what's going on.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

banned cause you live in the best city in the U.S.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

^ banned for thinking chicago is the best city in the us.... its not.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ banned for posting a really good clip from dumb and dumber. lol.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not banning mrbojangles for his Mission Hill avatar instead.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for having a pointy nose. Your litterally armed to your nose!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

^ Banned for the christmas hat in February. No matter how awesome your dog looks


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ banned for winning.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for losing!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for picking on losers!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for making me run out of things to ban you on!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not seeing past my outwardly charming personality in order to ban me for my inner sanctum of dastardly behaviors.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

anonymid said:


> ^ Banned for not banning mrbojangles for his Mission Hill avatar instead.


^Banned for having a Home Movies avatar.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not banning the person above you!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^banned for previously mentioning that number between 1 and 10 that is not to be mentioned, and when mentioned will incur an instant ban. Is that mentioned in the rules somewhere?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

D11 said:


> ^banned for previously mentioning that number between 1 and 10 that is not to be mentioned, and when mentioned will incur an instant ban. Is that mentioned in the rules somewhere?


^ Banned for _thinking_ of that number.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not lettin me in on your private little joke. :blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^banned for making me giggle.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for giggling.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for going too fast causing your hair to flatten out


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for censuring two things in one ban!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not emptying out my broken refrigerator and cleaning up around it so I don't have to.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned, just to keep the thread moving along.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for avatar pointing to post


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for making me forget to take my water to work. Now I had to spend $1 at the vending machine.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for blaming someone else for your problems.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for changing your avatar. It's very hard to make it out, close ups please


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for getting me to change my avatar


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for taking almost a day to ban me! You're slacking!


----------



## How to bill (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

B to the anned, yo!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Banned because I cannot understand your hip, young ling-o.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^???Banned for smoking bubbles in your avatar???


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

Banned for using excessively vibrant colors in your avatar.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for making me feel stupid trying to work out what that thing in your avatar is.


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

Banned for not knowing who Samus Aran is.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for discriminating against people who don't know who Samus Aran is.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for knowing who Samus Aran is


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^ Banned for celebrating Christmas in February.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for Christmas, during summer


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for thinking it is summer.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned because I'm feeling miserable right now and maybe banning somebody will make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for being miserable...Only I'm allowed to be miserable.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because Canada is winning gold today!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for predicting the future.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not believing in destiny


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

^^banned, I dont have a reason nor do I need one, I just feel like it, ok


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ banned because I'm stressed out.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being stressed out


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Banned for being six feet from the edge


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

^ Banned so I can join the game.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for taking so long to show up!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ 
banned for quoting the bard


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for noticing!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for . . . let me get back to you with a reason.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being too *cool*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by epril


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Banned for trying to be batman.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not knocking down pins


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for posting here instead of getting your work done!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for being up past your bedtime!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Banned for being such a spoil sport! :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ Banned for being .. an Aussie!! :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making me smile.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for smiling.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not smiling.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for changing your avatar 4x in a month.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for counting! wha ha ha ha ha..


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not knowing I'm good with numbers


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for wearing a tie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for being irish and cant peel a spud!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for not being able to cook them


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for already being banned and banning me!!!!! 

(you're banned twice now!)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for thinking that was a cool way of banning me


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned for taking a bus from Galway to Galway!!! (haha, now that's well worth a ban)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I did not take a bus from galway to galway.....I stopped in dublin along the way!

Banned for having a laugh on me


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned for being waaaaay better than me at math!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for making me blush


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned for making me think she said "Taking my blush". I had a big answer typed out explaining that i don't wear make-up!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for making me edit my post as you edited yours....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I thought you meant "Taking" yer blush... Ah they're going to ban both of us when they see this thread anyway!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for making me think you edited your last post but no you just added another one


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for confusing me


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for still being here. Haven't I banned you a few times before?


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Banned for living in a city that has Giordano's Pizza


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for eating pizza I've never heard of


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Doesnt have a picture of his dog in a christmas hat anymore :wink

Cant win can you


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

I ban thee for riding that automocycle whilst waving a flag! Those activities don't mix!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I ban thee for having exposed bones.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for needing to see what happens before you know.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, sorry, my mistake...

I BAN THEE FOR QUESTIONING ME!!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

matty said:


> Doesnt have a picture of his dog in a christmas hat anymore :wink
> 
> Cant win can you


I don't remember the last time I won :teeth



gaTess said:


> Oh, sorry, my mistake...
> 
> I BAN THEE FOR QUESTIONING ME!!


^Banned for being questioned!


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Banned for quoting text in an obnoxiously large font.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

james25 said:


> Banned for quoting text in an obnoxiously large font.


banned for waiting until Jan 2010 to join SAS.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for being too attractive.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for putting up that new avatar with the cute yellow top that makes it very hard to concentrate on writing post replies. But mainly banned for only putting up avatar sized versions of her pictures which are too small to sufficiently ogle over <hint HINT HINT>.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

*^*
*banned for ogling*


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> *^*
> *banned for ogling*


Banned for multiple forum felonies:
Using red font.
Insinuating that ogling - a common past time among SASers with too much time on their hands - is a ban-able offense.
Being Australian :teeth


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for being jealous of Australians.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

pointy said:


> Banned for being jealous of Australians.


Hmp! Banned for mistaking pity with jealousy. Take me to Autralia. I'll be nice.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for causing me to have a momentary lapse of banning ability.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for losing her banning ability on a thread for banning people (if that makes sense)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making sense in a drawn out fashion.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^banned for being right


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Congratulations! You are the 2,373,383,773rd visitor to this page. *YOU HAVE BEEN BANNED!* :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned for singing "My Sharona" earlier


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Ba-ba-ba-banned, ba-ba-ba-banned, ba-ba-ba-banned....

BANNED, SHARONA!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, banned for making me spit out my sprite laughing


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ banned for yelling in the forum :b

lol..I meant that for Tweedy but dub..you beat me to it.

hey, you down there...I knew you would say that...:lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for taking too long to Ban Tweedy!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for living in a city I was in for only 2 hours!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ 
Banned for having been to Ireland!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for having NOT been to Ireland (tut tut tut)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having a status I can't decipher.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ Banned for having such a nice ride!


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

^Banned for having too many friends on SAS.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for having a ridiculously cute avatar


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for winking in your last two bans.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Banned to bump this back to page one.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for posting an avatar with such a peculiar looking creature!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for calling me a peculiar looking creature! :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for being younger than me! (oh I'd love to be 28 again)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for being younger than me! (Oh, I'd love to be 29 again.)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's not home movie day yet!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for scaring me!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for being a top secret agent.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for revealing classified information.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for not knowing he was burned and is no longer a spy.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned because Sam ordered me to.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for giving Sam crazy ideas!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Prakas said:


> ^Banned for giving Sam crazy ideas!


Banned for thinking its all my fault. Its _Sam _telling me what to do!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for arguing


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being a party pooper


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for thinking there was a party in here


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

sash said:


> ^banned for thinking there was a party in here


banned for making me lol with that comment


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for playing mind tricks on Sash


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Prakas said:


> ^Banned for playing mind tricks on Sash


banning for making unfounded accusations! I meant it when I said I lollled. :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:teeth ^ 

banned for crimes against Marmite


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> :teeth ^
> 
> banned for crimes against Marmite


^Banned. For nosing around. Haw haw haw.

[Lest you feel like I'm seriously accusing you, I very much welcome your nosing :b. Otherwise I wouldn't have put up said pics.]


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^

Banned for worrying too much! :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> ^
> 
> Banned for worrying too much! :b


Banned for realizing I'm a worrier. (I'd like to see a football team called The Worriers).


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for coming up with the best name for a football team ever!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having such a cute nose!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for keeping such an unusual and physically exhausting schedule of posting.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for having more posts than Prakas! :teeth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hiding weed in your T and Y.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^banned for being a brainiac


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for posting in this thread too often.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned from sunny Arizona.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for giggles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

http://banned.ws


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for wasting my time and trying my patience with that boring link.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for banning 'Borg and boredom.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for the 'happy' status :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for a ridiculously cute avatar


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banning for being able to slip through her previous bans and post here again.


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

Banned for hiding in the shadows :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being female.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being so harsh on us females!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for undisclosed reasons.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for keeping secrets!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for telling secrets!


----------



## C 13 (Feb 21, 2010)

^ Banned for conspiracy


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for having an unlucky number in your username.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being superstitious.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having a mind of your own


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being male.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for reminding me of Footloose every time I see that avatar!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for having over 10x more total posts than me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for having only 400 posts in 3+ years! Get cracking!

(Hm, well, I guess you can't exactly do that if you're banned. Well, tough noodles!)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for offering tough noodles. Ugh. I hate tough noodles.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not being related to me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being related to me.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for being the same age as me. At least I think you are the same age as me.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Banned for having more SAS-Friends than I do. (sniff, sniff)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for managing to post .045789 milliseconds before I do


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ banned for trying to entice her maintenance guy (allegedly)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being omnipresent every page I turn.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being a model and making everyone jealous


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for being jealous?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for causing me to have the peanut butter and jelly song stuck in my head.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by peanutbuttajelleh


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for posting up a youtube clip that made my ears bleed


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for saying "aye" and "mate"


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Aye, banned for using smilies in a sneaky way (only kiddin mate)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for reading my mind that you would say that


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for banning the poster I was going to ban for not sharing prawns with me last night but teasing me with the thought...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Banned for wanting to ban me! I was giving you a few jumbo prawns ya know!!


----------



## Montner (Feb 1, 2010)

Banned, cause I don't like your avi.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for not having good taste in Avi's! (me poor Liverbird, you've upset her now)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for not understanding me :-(


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Aye, banned for confusing me!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^aye aye banned for being confused by a woman wanting her prawns and eating them too


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach, banned for slagging me accent!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for using an accent that makes me swoon.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ ach, i'll take back me previous bans!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ok, I take mine back too...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned because that stopped being funny a loooooong time ago.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lies


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for being in denial!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for being in da nile


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You want to be banned? I don't think so.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not thinking so.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm not going to ban you. banning is overrated


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for exhibiting signs of oppositional defiance disorder.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Promoted to Chairwoman of the Bored


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for punning. And for not banning.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not going outside


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for just being yourself.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Aye, banned for banning too many folk! (if ya ban sash or tweedy then thats ok)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned in time to miss the Ides of March festivities.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned because the cat told me to. I really had no choice in the matter.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for being the cat's slave!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for banning loads of people! (best reason i could come up with mate)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being jealous of my ban count


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Ach, banned for banning an Irish person. We're sacred ya know!!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being brave and banning me. I fear the Irish now


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Aye, banned, for taking on the Irish. Dangerous move. Especially when Tweedy and Irishk and Sash have all become Irish citizens lately. Oh mate, choose a flight, quickly.....


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for taking sides and out numbering me. Don't you know, I can't run if my life depended on it! You all stay in Ireland, I'll stay in the America, and we should be ok


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for suggesting a compromise and making peace. Remember, you're American!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being right...Bring it on:bat


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for not compromising o.0


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for having a vague location!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not goign to bed when first intended!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

hoolariban


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for always not making sense not of that but of this not always


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for talking nonsense


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for being del aware.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for whatever reason. :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for having bread holding hands in your avatar. Displays of affection are a no-no on here.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for trying to clamp down on bread love.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for not pointing out that Berry changed genders! :afr


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for pointing things out.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for allowing baked goods civil partnerships. this is a conservative board.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

banned for flashing your electronic "goods" :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned, the new fragrance by Calvin Klein.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for ignoring my call to you for pizza.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for dragging me back into this thread.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not putting pepperoni on the pizza and offering me a slice. How could you?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hahaha banned for replying to the wrong post.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for banning Epril...It was my turn! I haven't banned her for awhile, this is so unfair.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned because life ain't fair!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not adding that life sucks too. 

btw, did you have a birthday recently, I thought you were 29 ? If so, happy B-Day ;>


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for being way off. My birthday was six months ago!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for being half way to 31


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Banned for having too much stuff in his Sig


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Err, banned for making the words in your signature in Italics.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for being somewhere out there.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for being in australia and being a male


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for being the bum that always bans me and doesn't let anyone else have a go. :b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

banned for ^_^


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for helping to promote the bob


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

banned entirely by accident. sorry about that.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned on purpose!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned. Ach, I love Banning Tweedy!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for promoting alcoholism among penquins


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach not again! Banned for banning me every two minutes like!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for making me think you had sent me a drunken PM!!! :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Banned for NOT being the person I sent the drunken PM to (still no idea who I sent it to


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for not sending me a drunken PM... luv those... sometimes they are the best ones.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for being too drunk to SAS!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach I'm gonna double-ban caflme and Tweedy fer ganging up on me!

(wohoo! double-ban!!)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ 
Banned for double-banning!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye I'm starting to think Caflme and Tweedy are the same person, they keep posting together!

Both banned again for posting together all the time!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Banned for not banning!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned out of jealousy of not being 28 and living in Australia


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for confusing Dub!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for collaborating on the confusion


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for [INSERT APPROPRIATE REASON HERE] as at this point I never know who I'm posting after - we're all posting so quickly!! :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for being vague on purpose


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Ach yis are all banned for confusing the daylights outta me!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ 
Banned for typing with an Irish accent!!! :yes


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for being caflme's twin!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for banning Tweedy for something that's not her fault


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^Banned for banning her Irish friend 273 times in a week!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for keeping track!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Aye Banned for banning me in a message an all!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for checking your messages when you should be busy banning people!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for deliberately trying to distract me from the Banning thread! Sneaky tactics there!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for being 1/2 of the cutest couple on the banning thread


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ haha!  Emm, banned for having weird food cravings! (should we be worried?)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ banned for thinking cinnamon is weird...

would love to have a reason for someone to be worried about my cravings ... have not had that 'reason' in a VERY long time.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

ach Cinnamon IS weird! ^^^ Banned for eating cinnamon instead of good wholesome irish-style food!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for assuming I've not eaten good wholesome irish-style food.

Just cooked corned beef, cabbage, potatoes and had Irish Soda Bread Saturday Night at the St Patrick's Day Dance - I cooked for it.



Dub16 said:


> ach Cinnamon IS weird! ^^^ Banned for eating cinnamon instead of good wholesome irish-style food!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Banned for impressing me and making me bleddy hungry at the same time!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for stalking me across threads


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for stalking me across tinternet!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for imagining the mating habits of smurfs


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for suggesting that various studies into the mating habits of wee Smurfs cannot be beneficial to society. Ach theres loadsa stuff we could learn from Smurfs.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ha, I'm only 5' tall, I could be the by product of ancient smurf mating habits for all I know... my parents did used to say when I was little and held my breath I would turn blue - ya never know.... banned for being being too darned smart lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye I'm 5'10" so I'd be more of a fraggle than a Smurf. See it all makes sense. Years from now this is how they will explain folk's differences in height!

^^^ aye banned for gettin me close to the 50 posts for today already!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So if we mated then it would all be for science lol... ;-) sounds important. ^ banned for continuing to ban me back and not surrendering - I will win.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^^ Banned for taking over the Banning thread (along with meself and Tweedy)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ you're both banned for bringing your demon spawn into the world - smurfraggles.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for living in a fantasy


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

^ banned for living in delaware


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^banned for being another Aussie!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for banning my fantasy!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having "ess" added to the end of your name!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not running fast enough in order to escape this ban!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for chasing after the poor guy!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ Banned for having fewer than 5,000 posts! Get a move on!!! :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for monkeying around with snow balls


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^ 
Banned for feeding my monkey habit! :b


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for blaming the supplier. It's the demand that drives it!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

dub16 is banned for not being fast enough! :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for imagining Dub!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ banned for suggesting my perception of reality is flawed


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for wanting me to be here so much that he imagined me!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for appearing out of nowhere!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for having a Cat walking on 2 paws in her avatar. Some sort of magic Aussie cat is it?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for being blind drunk and it's not even St Patrick's Day yet!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for not realising that Paddys day involves three days of constant drunken incoherence (aye, expect a few o' those drunken Pm's tonight/tomorrow Tweedster!)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for being the first thing I see when I turn on the computer and log into SAS.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for logging in just to ban me! And wih' Paddys day comin' up and all!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for making me wish I was Irish (3 days of drinking sounds real good right now)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for wanting to be Irish!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for pretending that she doesn't wanna be Irish


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for having secret conversations with me maintenance guy


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^^ Banned for having secret "sleep-overs" with her maintenance guy!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for making grand assumptions


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

banned for not banning me. :b


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

banned for always making me crave peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

banned for reminding me about it. makes me hungry too! :b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not having your cravings under control.

EDIT: Banned for posting while I was trying to ban the previous poster!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for the fact that I just had to go make a pb&j and it is all your fault


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned because everybody is posting at the same time and this is getting very confusing!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

all of you banned for posting at the same time! lol


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

banned for not making me one pb&j as well. oh and your cravings are your own control! :b


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

ban myself for getting confused. err


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for not understanding mind control... it is being used.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

banned for being part of the mind control and using it upon me.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for being 'out there' somewhere


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

banned for being another person to point that out...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned for being "somewhere out there" Haha, thats 3 times now!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for bragging about your counting ability.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for being secretly envious of his counting ability.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for revealing my secrets. shhhhhh!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for posting a picture of a band that I've never seen before.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye banned for not sorting out the daffy-duck bow-tie in his avatar as he promised!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned in the USSR


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

In Soviet Russia, forum banned from you!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not banned, because the Hoff will bring down that wall!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

don't hassle the hoff. banned


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Hundreds of Palestinians in east Jerusalem set tires and garbage bins ablaze on Tuesday and hurled rocks at Israeli riot police, who responded with rubber bullets and tear gas. The heaviest clashes in months broke out as an American envoy abruptly canceled a visit, deepening a U.S.-Israeli diplomatic feud...

Oh right, you're banned.

Anway, the violence spread from Arab neighborhood to Arab neighborhood across the eastern side of the volatile city. Angered by plans for more Jewish housing in predominantly Arab east Jerusalem and unsubstantiated rumors surrounding the rededication of an Old City synagogue, Palestinians clashed with Israeli forces throughout the day...


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^banned for adding on to my troubles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for having troubles.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Four score and seven BANS ago, our fathers brought forth on this website a new nation, conceived in liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal to ban and be banned.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

^Banned for not wearing a top-hat or having an epic beard while writing that.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for being too awesome


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Aye, yis hav heard the rumours like. Tweedy is me new twirl.

Cant ban me missus

So I'll ha to ban the fooker abover her (ehhh banned for being above me moth)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Band for making too many posts


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> ^^^ Aye, yis hav heard the rumours like. Tweedy is me new twirl.
> 
> Cant ban me missus
> 
> ...


^
Banned for this!!! :haha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Chicagoband


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for killing this thread


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for fatalist thread thoughts


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

^banned for not closing the vortex properly, dooming us all


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having a long tongue and fangs


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for refusing to get that Daffy-Duck bow-tie as previously agreed.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned temporarily so as you can nurse your hangover :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for not getting drunk on Paddys Day!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for being .. I R I S H. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for pretending he's not Irish (we all know he really is!)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for posting during your temporary ban!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for not enforcing the ban strictly with your significant other poster lol


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for expecting me to catch the wee Irishman!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for expecting me to have lower expectations


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for banning my Tweedster!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for being too possessive


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for the sheer hell of it!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for limiting me to only 3 words in what I have to say


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*** * **** **** **!!!

Jk!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for ****ing, seriously n/k


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

****


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for being an as....terisk 


(kidding)


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for turning 45 without telling me. Happy Birthday


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for Happy Birthdaying.

p.s. Happy Awe-Day leonardess!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned in the U.S.A.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned just for giggles


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned just for grins.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for not being around for a while


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm tired of all this banning. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for thinking outside the square.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ lol. banned for banning a free spirit.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not living a free and joyful life


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned coz i ban him every day (sorry fer missin ya Friday mate)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for being my fav colored bird (red) and having big wings and not taking me for a flight


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned because you're the person above me.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for banning Calflme, Aye ye cant be at that mate!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned fer being protective of your friends - oh that's right, yer supposed to do that ;-) thanks - but yer still banned because I have to - it's the law.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for befriending the banned.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for calling me a groupie


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^ banned for being a groupie, oooh.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for ooohing.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for slacking off


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned coz I ban him every day!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not giving other folks a chance to ban him.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for the 2nd time today


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for banning me twice.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ banned for living in the land of Chicago


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

^ banned for living in Florida where I'm sure today is a warm, sunny day!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned from the end of the world


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned from the other end of the world.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned from the Roxy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by our great and evil thread starter barnabas. :evil


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

banned for continuing this thread and wasting away our 50 post limit lol...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for swearing that one time.



Toad Licker said:


> Banned by our great and evil thread starter barnabas. :evil


I miss her.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for "Life."


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for eternity


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned until further notice.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for life *throws you outside* 

and stay out! :mum


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned due to an administration error.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for *still* having that weird cat in her Avatar


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for STILL thinking it's a cat AND making me want to change my avatar! :b


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for not changing your avatar already...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

didn't i just ban you. why are you still here? :mum


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for previously throwing me outside. I will stand up for myself!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for standing up for yourself.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for oppression.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the hair of my chinny chin chin.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not shaving.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned four score and seven years ago today.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Hitherto, the aforementioned must needs endure a fair bannage of three fort-nights commencing from the forthcoming dusk for the heinous crime of pronouncing the passage of time in olden-timey-speake. I bid you good day! 

The Most Honorable Chester H Banworthy III :bah


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Haha /Just banned for having SA


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for that thing you did that one time.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for using a big font


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for freestyling with SA


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned because I ban Prakas on a daily basis. Part of my daily morning ritual at this stage. Aye, yer banned again buddy!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^Banned for being a one those irresistible Irish people. LOL.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Aye banned for not sharing some of that sunny weather with us irish folk!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for making me part of your daily ritual. I shall make you part of mine now :evil


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for needless and mindless retaliation


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^Banned for questioning Smurf's clothing preferences.

Oh, I installed an avatar finally.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for waiting so long. slacker.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not complimenting caflme on her avatar.

Nice avatar, caflme.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for pointing out others' omissions lol...

J/K -- thanks anonymid... I appreciate that.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for making me like the fact that you've finally had an avatar!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned because your avatar makes me hungry!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned. You know why. Strange Cat carrying a giant egg, its just plain weird!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
b
an
ned
b e c a u
seyouneed
y o u r e y e s 
t e s t e d


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ haha! Banned for saying I look the spitting image of Bob Hope! (now who needs glasses!)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for not wanting to look like Bob Hope.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for making me google pictures of Bob Hope to try to figure out if he's good looking or not


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for not checking the Hot Older Men thread first


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for having crushes on old dudes!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned just because.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for banning my banning.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning my banned for banning


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for overuse of the B word.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for not being epril


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for not being Epril yourself.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned on the border of Connecticut


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned from Malaysia.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for humanizing pieces of bread.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for taking bread as humans.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

^ banned for banning too much


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for having on an angry face


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for not sending me over me brownies


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned cause I can


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for banning her Irish pal. Well Sash, quite frankly I'm shocked. Aye, why would anyone wanna ban me like? You're going on me list!!!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for complaining about me banning you :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for not giving me any of that nice food in her pantry! (aye, and sort out those onion peals!)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for not helping me clean out my pantry


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for not sharing and keeping the mess for us to clean


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned! (daily ritual)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being so free, fun, and gay. Baahhh.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned with a side of coleslaw.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^you dastardly fool! are banned for making me crave cole slaw at midnight!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

^ banned for talking about cole slaw


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for not allowing people to talk about salad


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banished to the desolate wasteland of your choice.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for not realizing I was already there


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for hiding her online status. FFS Sash, I never know when yer about to turn up like


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for not knowing that I'm a secret agent


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for revealing that I'm a secret agent :lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for banning herself. Is it any wonder you keep hitting the 50-posts ffs.

Aye and maybe I'm just in a good mood or something, but apart from a few Irish people who I've met on here, Sash is as nice a person as you'd ever meet. Such a lovely person.

Now piss off banning me all the time!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^awwww...banned for being nice


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned from somewhere without PB&J.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for not using rye bread


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ aye banned again, God i nearly forgot to ban him today. (thats a full month of banning now)


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^ banned for unknown reasons, that will be stored as top secret until the year 2114. Then it will be made public and threaten national security. '


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for wanting to keep a top secret for like a century - too long!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ aye banned again, God i nearly forgot to ban him today. (thats a full month of banning now)


tsk tsk...i'll get you back, don't you worry :clap



fictionz said:


> Banned for wanting to keep a top secret for like a century - too long!


Banned for sharing secrets :no


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ banned before Dub gets here to do it... lol... I never get to ban you lol.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned you! :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^banned for beating me to the punch!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Well I'll give you another shot at it... banned for wanting to ban me lol.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned by Prakas for the first time, and many more to come


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ banned for being so happy about banning me ;-)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for procreation


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^I am banning everyone from the last few posts for making my head spin.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for making me want to watch Harry Potter!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned, because i want to do the first banning of the day in my time zone. Ner.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for changing her Avatar all the time and confusing me


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for not keeping up with the trends!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Banned for being trendy!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for demanding pancakes, with not even a mention of syrup and butter! that's just wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for reminding me that I need pancakes. Also banned for suggesting nice pancake toppings when I'm starving here. If I end up eating the business cards on my desk then it's your fault!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for poo-poo-ing the importance of fibre. don't forget the post-its notes.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for saying "poo-poo"  :b


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned, nuff said.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for saying "nuff"


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for "poo-pooing" the word "nuff"


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for defending the "poo-pooing" of my nuff word. I should have done so first!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for inspiring the "It's Peanut butter jelly time!" song.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned, Gotcha again Prakas lad!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for always picking on Prakas!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for getting in the way.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for accusing Epril of getting in the way


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

^ banned just for the hell of it.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Banned for banning frivolously.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for underestimating frivolity

la la la la laaaa


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for being the next person on my list of people to send a PM to... hehe.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned for sending PMs; none of that, lol.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for banning for something I would ban for.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Finally...like old times...

Banned for managing to keep your sanity with many cats!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for talking about cats out of nowhere.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for not keeping up


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for not including the words "your pants" in that last banning.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for covering your ears and yelling LALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned coz I've banned Prakas every day since.... forever!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for payback!!!!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for being vindictive. it's unattractive. ban on you.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for trying to shame him.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

banned for defending him.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for bickering


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

^Banned for having a username that is hard to pronounce.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for being really pointy


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for allowing your leprechaun to strip


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for saying that her ideal man is a bike-riding maintenance man who moonlights as a shop-clerk in his spare time


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for letting out my shameful secrets :um


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for breaking the 50-posts per day limit more times than a talkative hyena


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for averaging 27 posts per day to my measly 9


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for knowing too much


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

banned for being a member for two months and almost having 1000 posts


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for not being a holic.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned just because Seamus the leprechaun wanted to ban ya! (i think yer cool, but seamus is the boss)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for neglecting Seamus and letting him run off to distant lands/the clink.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for eating live geckos, and also for witholding info aboot sesmus the leprechaun's whereabouts. Also banned for starring in home and away


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for not showing up to the surf club! Strewth!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Crikey mate, no dramas eh! Banned for not giving me a bite on her sub. (aye, tis her sandwich im talkin aboot)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Heaps banned, mate! Crikey, you could have bought yourself something from Ailsa at the diner!!! TOO EASY!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for not saying "wrack off sally". i always wanted to say that (but then salley died.) Irene was very upset.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

banned just for the hell of it


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for banning me (and supporting tweedy in her war against me)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for not expecting anyone to ban you in the banning thread! :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ach, banned for usig the tinternet even after Irene and salley told her she was grounded


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

banned for poor spelling


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer not understanding me paddy accent like!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for not saying 'fook' enough.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for posting pictures of chick-bunnies... and on Easter Sunday n all!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for being Tweedy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for banning in a wanton manner.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for not wearing a shirt.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for banning my next husband.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned with Love.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for love.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for using the L word


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for just hinting about liposuction!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for talking about THAT L word :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned during evolution


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for lamppost training. that's just wrong.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for being intolerant of lamp-post trainers.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for calling me intolerant. that's just.....intolerant.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Banned for making being right.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for confusing me (it doesn't take much)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for 'getting the serum while in heels'. Sounds fooking dangerous!!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for fooking!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Banned for 'getting the serum while in heels'. Sounds fooking dangerous!!


I live fooking dangerously.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

fictionz said:


> Banned for fooking!


banned for having the cutest avatar.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> Banned with Love.


I'm copying this here because it's about to get lost when the page turns over, and i don't want it to be because it always brightens my day.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Aww! 

Banned for making me hope I look half as good as you when I'm 45. :yes


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for Aww...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for making me think of food...I would live on toast if I could


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for making me crave toast. I've no bread left. This will have to be some kind of special-toast


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for having no bread


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for waiting 2 months to reply to me "ireland gatherings" thread


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

was that two months....I didnt see it till now...I should ban myself

banned for watching the news, silly ladies!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for being the first person to comment on the dead fella with the sunglasses.

Aye, twas nuts wasn't it? How the hell did they expect to get him off the plane and through the airport? Numpties!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for trying to scam people out of money


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for not advertising in me sig. Oi!! thats not a scam, I've had 46 offers so far. Fair enough most of them were from Sash, and she only offered 4.65 dollars, but still....


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^banned for not posting those pics of Seamus and the aliens. Still waiting...


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for promising to make Me and Seamus the Leprechaun Mods, but we're still waiting!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ banned for being crazy :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for speaking the truth. Also banned for having more than 3,000 posts more than me.


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^Banned for being younger than me


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for being a Dreamer.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^^banned because I say so and because I am god:yes


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for claiming authority!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for fooling me with fiction


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for kicking that lady in the knee!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for mistakenly thinking that "i'm as sane as she is"


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for calling Michael Buble a muppet! :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for not realising that Michael Bubbles is a total muppet. (and for taking a bath with him)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for spreading vicious rumours!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for posting a Picture of that big muppet


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for liking Irish muppets!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^^ Banned for posting a Picture of my Ma and Da and sister!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Banned for having a mustachioed mother, a ginger dad and an Animal for a sister! :teeth


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for not thinking it's a good thing to have a moustached mother, a ginger dad and an Animal for a sister!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for not telling us where Seamus and Daisy went on their honeymoon!!


----------



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

^ banned just for the sake of it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

^ Banned for being new.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for being mean to a newbie! :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for playing this game while I was offline. What da fook like? (consider this yer first warnin')


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:b^
Banned for being offline!! What da fook were ye doin' like?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Aye, banned fer copyin' me accent like! Also, banned fer bein a gecko-huntin', Michael Bubbles lovin', boomerang carrying Aussie who wears stripey trousers!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for changing your signature every day


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for banning Dub before I got a chance to... was going to ask him what he's on about .. striped trousers?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for not coming fast enough before me


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for having such a short sig, and for banning Tweeds!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for making me make it longer


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for not mentioning Seamus the leprechaun in your Sig


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned just cuz I've not been able to in a long time and you deserve it


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for not having a Sig mentioning Seamus the leprechaun (and Daisy-Duck)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for pointing out my lack of sig


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for still not doing any thing about it


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for not just letting me be me and expecting me to keep up with others... would I jump off a cliff just cuz ya'll did? j/k


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for perpetuating the downfall of cliffs.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for making me worry about my sanity, as if I weren't already.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for questioning your sanity when you are more sane than not - and more sane than most people who believe they are


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^woops - made a mistake. I thought we were talking about _sanitation_.

(thanks)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

yw


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not using complete sentences!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for not recognizing a YOW when you see one!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

caflme said:


> yw


banned for not buying a vowel hee hee


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for double-banning


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for missing an 'a'.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for missing between my last two bannings


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not banning anyone since i was last on.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for making me go to the third page to find this thread.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned for that.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not stopping that incessant noise!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for killing my favourite thread. :b


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned till the next 5 seconds or more!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned because Dub16 isn't back yet... to be banned or to ban others.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ha banned for having an ambiguously inappropriate avatar


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for reading between the lines.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Banned so that you can go banning others again.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned in the name of Dub!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for taking Dub's name in vain!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for making me think you were permanently fooking banned!!! :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for not comin over to Ireland to see me during me ban


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned because RyanAir don't do a flight for 1 pound + tax from Australia to Ireland :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer attempting to take several geckos on board a ryanair flight to Dublin


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for warning the air hostesses I'd stashed them in the overhead compartment!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for resisting arrest and throwing geckos at the people in customs


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for changing your avatar to a zeebra???


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for calling Billy-the-goat a zebra! Billy's gonna get ya now!!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for lies!!! Billy the goat does not exist, he's a zebra with horns!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for blasphemy!!! All hail the Dark Goat Lord in all his forms!!! 



:afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for speaking the truth. Billy the Goat is REAL. Read the link on my sig. He's dangerous. Billy's gonna getcha!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned for zealous overuse of the sacred image of the leprechaun. There's a price on your head now, better watch your back hi!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ banned for increasing our debt problem by getting a new plastic friend, also banned for not asking for that chicks number even though she'd probably love to score our Jimmy. And finally, banned for recent comments suggesting that the Liffey is not clean, pure, crisp water where Ballygowan REALLY fill their wee bottles from.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Banned for hogging this thread.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for making me ponder whether to get a goldfish or not. ("Ponder"... It's too early in the morning to ponder anything)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not sleeping in.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for being able to play Sudoku. All those wee boxes and numbers scare the daylights outta me


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for not getting help for your Sodukophobia


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for still not sending me those brownies


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for STILL not sending me an address lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for not realising that my address is "Dub16's gaff, Dooooblin, Paddyland"


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for trying to get me to send brownies to postal workers in Ireland (I know they'd eat them while laughing at ye address).


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned because I have regained my posting power! 50 posts, here I come! Er... make that 49!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for trying to launch a posting coup


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for making everyone have crushes on you!!!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for playing favorites


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for trying to lick me on the face on a bus in Dublin!!!! (it was you wasnt it??)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for implying I am violent


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for saying licking is an act of violence


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^ I thought you said Kick... lol, ok... I need to drink less coffee and slllllllooooowwww down. Ok yes, that was me... haha.... and you loved it....

Banned for making me feel foolish.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ haha, banned for making me re-read me own post!  Less kicking, more licking, and the world would be a better place for everyone!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^banned for causing me to be dangerously close to the 50 post limit - I'm sure.... 

agree with less kicking lol.... was wondering if it was Billy Goat you meant.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for mentioning the evil Billy-Goat. Aw, another nightmare for me tonight now. He's one seriously deranged goat.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^

Almost an entire week now. Nobody will ban you Dub. You're cooler than cucumbers. They fear you. They know that you can send an army of leprechauns to sort them oot, and they dont have the melons to take you on.
Where's me phone?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for melon discrimination!!!


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for being wrong! :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for not heeding my warning! I know where you live Tweedy! Australia can't be that big! (I saw it on a map when I was a wee lad, it looks tiny)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for forgetting that you won't get through Customs... although you might make it on to the TV show 'Border Patrol' :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for being super-cool

Oh I like border Patrol. Isn't that the show where they open yer bag and take all your stuff of ya and then you have to spend 2 weeks in Australia with nothin to eat and no gifts to give to yer relatives?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

^
Banned for knowing too much about Border Patrol :clapand for taking your family home half a broken boomerang and some expired chocolates!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^ Banned for not posting up a Pic!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for still being here.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because people are scary.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for being a better Mc than me :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm not =[


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because your a guy


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for bringing up that sickeningly sweet creature.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for punching a teddy bear.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for banning


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer havin the weirdest avatar eva!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned,cause you STILL ain't got that light lit??


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer promoting stagnant water


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> I Feel It All - Feist


Band for Quoteing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for putting a "^" before your ban


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

banned for ur username making me feel bad


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for having feelings


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

banned for being offline


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for being oxymoronic


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for using words with 5 or more syllables.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Vexillum per Bretticus Favreus


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Your search - *Vexillum per Bretticus Favreus* - did not match any documents

hahahh ha ahhhh ahahhhhh ahhha hahahah


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for googling my nonsense


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Olivia's McHammer slip. =P lol


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned by the McHammer rap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol

Banned by a hammer wrapped with measuring tape.


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

banned for using tools to ban people.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being in a park


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel it all - Feist


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for copying the tags


----------



## CrisRose (Jan 29, 2010)

^ Banned for keeping secrets.


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

THIS THREAD IS STILL AROUND???!?!?!?!?!?!?! Banned because I am now ecstatic! WOOOOOOOOOH!!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for excessive use of capital letters


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because you don't post enough.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because I would post more if I didn't have anxiety


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned for having anxiety.... oh wait...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Sage is sick of waiting tables.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Take off, hoser. You're banned, eh!


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for doing a Canadian impersonation that doesn't include the word "pop"!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar looks familiar.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I refuse to ban you above me. Wait a minute, you above me? Your are banned.


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

You're banned, moxosis! And so is the person below me! I don't care what the title of the thread says, I'll ban you ALL!! Muahahahaha!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol. i ban u for breaking the rules and liking one of the bands i like.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned because Brett Favre doesn't like people banning on his behalf.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Bert Convy


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for not upgrading your account!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for Pete's sake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by token's from Peter Piper's!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned by Elliot. That's Pete's dragon..


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer mentioning dragons, the national symbol of Wales (scary folk in Wales)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a Swedish actor repping v-dub!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned by Leonardess, who told me to do it by a psychic connection.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for taking the name of Leonardess in vain. 
All hail our absent Goddess


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for not smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for not smurfing


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I have nothing better to do


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Almost banned, but not quite.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pockmarking amoebas.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

banned for living in a town that is also a tv show


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the drumming hippies of Eureka Springs!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hippie worshipping


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for having 4 instances of the letter 'p' in that ban. That's clearly too many...


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for counting pees


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for noticing the counting of p's & intentionally spelling it "pees". (I think lol)


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for thinking and laughing!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the ground can only be so soft before it's not ground anymore!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because the letter P really is spelled p-e-e


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned eternally for being from Cincinnati


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for associating with leprechauns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by banned lawn darts!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for trying to ruin our fun!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by safe, gay lawn darts


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Ban the person above? Okay...

^ Banned for 'feeling it all'.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by virtual lawn darts


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by virtual Brett Favre


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making me look at sports against my will


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for looking at sports


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

banned for having an avatar that would be the product if an ewok and a gremlin had a baby.


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Banned for mixing fictional storylines!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^Banned for wanting to run over Lionel Richie.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ banned for unfolding.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

^Banned for having an avatar that reminds me how crappy Ohio weather can be! grrr :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for almost being named Bwick and we all know what a weirdo he was


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

^ banned for having a wide range taste in music.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by origami folding clothes.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Text "why for I got banneded?" to 513-833-1655 to find out why you were banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for assuming I own a cell phone.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for forgetting to bring the donuts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because they've already been broughten! (Yeah, I just referenced Bring It On)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for bringing gay, pink doughnuts


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for assuming all pink donuts are gay.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning him for spelling it "doughnuts'!


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ banned because I can't see the faces in your avatar.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by their faces!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for McBorging


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I feel like eating a bacon cheeseburger


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being Kosher


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> D:


D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by the great koonaklaster


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by plastering


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because plastering is annoying, monotonous work.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a slacker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a schlacker


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by bubblegum chunks and foam coated insulation


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by stucco with kool-aid stains


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by strawberry soda-pop and grape marmalade


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by resinous pennies from a burnt house, and Shasta =D lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Born into the world, loved by lions and fleas


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because chrome (car) packages cost money.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned because Batman can!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the right corner.​


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for illegal use of the right corner


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for making up laws.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for breaking your dad's beer and then trying to blame your hose-head brother, Bob


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for annoying me and for not refilling my cup.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned from the Broken Social Scene


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being god blessed


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Banned because, "HEY!! I KNOW YOU!!" *


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning in purple text


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Am The Walrus


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for busting myths


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Banned for banning too many people on one page


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned because this is a new page and you are my first vicitm


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

banned for banning me for banning you. (no banbacks)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for having a username that's mexican or something.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Banned for seemingly racial remark.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for cursing my French.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for banning for myth busting.


----------



## 88 Fingers (Jun 12, 2010)

Banned for having a monochromatic avatar.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Banned for having 78 fingers too many !*


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for discrimination against fingers


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of banning.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Banned because "HEY, I KNOW YOU!"*


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for banning for the same reason too many times.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

*Banned because "HEY, I KNOW YOU!"*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being human and having skin color or whatever it may be.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being so dammed intriguing


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned because my laptop just told me I have 16% battery left and by typing this it's going down more...


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being open-minded and pleasant.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

jchildr, imma let you finish...wait, no im not. you're banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not allowing me to finish


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for not finishing...


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for living in Ireland. :b


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being the same age as me


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

Banned for banning the person that banned you.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning a person that didn't ban you


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making my head spin.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

Banned for being loony.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Take off, hoser


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for scaring me with that picture


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

^ banned for having characters in your signature that I can't read


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for making me strain my eyes to read your signature


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

^ banned for nor properly banning the person above you


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for not wearing shoes


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having a mathmatical formula in your signature I don't understand


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for not understanding that formula (I don't understand it either >_>).


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for scribbling instead of figuring out the formula on paper!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being in Delaware


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for posting a Wayne's World clip


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not posting a Wayne's World clip


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for having a list of music artist where I don't know half of them


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

^ banned for posting at 8:29 pm


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for posting


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for enjoying pugs!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned! not because I have to, but because I can!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for still living in Mr. Toad's Hall


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for dissin my crib


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for making me squint to read your signature


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Banned for making me squint to read your signature


banned for not getting those reading glasses.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

BAnned for telling me I need glasses....I'm just not fully awake yet


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for not staying in bed where it's nice and comfy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for not realising I am still in bed


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for not getting out of bed!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being on SAS instead of doing important crap.


----------



## oba (Apr 5, 2010)

banned for not adding the all-important phrase "in the name of his noodly appendage" in your post


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being correct in the name of his noodly appendage. ramen.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for quoting Homer


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for living in Florida, home of the insane.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Banned for stereotyping Floridians.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for joining sas in the month of april


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for joining sas


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

^
(***user banned for this post!***)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having Juan Valdez as your avatar


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for plotting to run over Lionel Richie


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for saying life sucks. The correct answer is life blows.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for always being the one I have to ban but I cannot find a reason to ban you


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for giving up too easily.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for trying too hard


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^banned for being easily banned.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned because I haven't seen you around to much lately


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for not banning me yet.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for living in the sun shine state


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ banned for making sunshine two separate words. the planet is crowded enough.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for putting me in the position to ban you


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned because you didn't have to ban her.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because I had to


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banded for being on SAS longer than me


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned for being Irish. I think SAS should be irish free. Sorry, it's not bigotry, it's just common sense if we want to keep our gold and our beer we can't have irish running around stealing it.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for making me laugh and think of a leprechaun


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for laughing at his reason for wanting to ban the Irish....


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for posting in the wrong thread!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for not being into Missy Gaga or Lady Googoo or whatever her name is like all the other teenagers are these days.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

banned for having nicer teeth than I will ever have


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

^ banned for being accepted by people on here.


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for being drinking age!


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Banned for being a longer member than me by 3 days!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

Banned for spamming this thread


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for .. having nice lips.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for liking her lips.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being a lip hater


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored and I feel like banning someone today


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banister


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

banned for being a member longer than me


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the koshercowy for stealing his thunder.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I ban this thread and the person above me
and don't try to ban me below I ban you too :no


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Banned-hammered for trying to tell me what not to do. :no


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being a proud pastafarian


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for having such a long user name.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for having such a short one


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for having five people in your avatar


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Banned for thinking there are 5 people in that avatar when actually there's only 4.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

banned for pointing out a counting error of ONLY and exactly 1.somethingtoocomplexformetoworkoutrightnowpercent

EDIT: wait there might be a fifth black guy in there. Somewhere. Or a white guy with a dark hue.


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Banned for playing mind games.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dammit there ARE only four 

Banned for such a pretty avator


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for having the prettiest avatar I've seen yet


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for talking to himself (yeah, i'm that bored...)


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being Filipino. I want some lumpia.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

hehehe if only i had some 

banned for uploading pics of his sweet bigote


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for supporting batmans rollerblading career.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for not being a Kiwi. Yeah, I went there :lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for being a silent cliche, need I say more


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being younger than me... Get off my lawn!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being an olldd person. Take your cane and get out of the way for the young


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for not respecting his elders! You want the belt or the slipper?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for hiding your smile


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for for not caring about East Irelanders feelings!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for confusing me...WHAT???


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for having a confusing signature.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being confused


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being a student.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

banned because he have an avater that's says "haters gonna hate"...and im hating on him...get out of here young man , you're officially banned :twak


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for resorting to violence haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Banned for being 21


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for making me hungry for pork products.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for being 4 years younger than me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being too cute


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for having a monopoly of sunflower seeds.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for being cool


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for being jealous of his coolness. (I can see the jealousy in your eyes)


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for making me laugh at the bit in brackets ha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for seeking souls.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for living in a dream world


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for banning me because I banned you


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for banning out of pure _*RAGE*_!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^banned for banning her.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Banned for banning me because I banned her for banning the other person out of pure _*RAGE*_!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for banning me because I banned you for banning her because she banned me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for using the word banned so much


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for not using the word banned enough. Also, The Game.


----------



## cwpc (Oct 18, 2008)

banned for being 15 years younger than me !


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for not showing your age


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for wanting to be swallowed up by the ground


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for getting off line


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having 1,159 posts


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for having a peen.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for wearing glasses


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for living in Florida: America's wang.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for hiding behind that camera


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for living in such a hot place like Arizona.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being all like, "Meow" and stuff


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for listing so much music


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Banned for liking a lot of different music


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for having Conan with black hair, when you know that he already has a very light complexion.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for egg cruelty!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having a French status.
We speak 'merican in these parts!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

banned for being from Cincinnati


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being from New Jersey, a state known for its Guidos >_<


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Banned for having the word "rawr" in his username. That can really scare someone!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for being a female.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for skydiving and not inviting me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for liking one of the best bands of all time: Linkin Park. I wonder what happened to them...:sigh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for having writing in your aviator that I cannot read


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Seriously? Are you sure it's not your eyesight? I thought people could read it lol.

It says:

WAR IS PEACE
FREEDOM IS SLAVERY
IGNORANCE IS STRENGTH​
It's from the novel 1984 

Anyway, banned for not having any blogs.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I made out the bigger words but not the rest 

Banned for questioning my eyesight


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

banned for being from Ireland


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for quoting Shakespeare


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for sticking her tongue out at me. ha


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned because....just because


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for banned with no reason


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned for being on the internet when you're sick


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a male.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

banned for being george w. bush and faking pics, videos, etc.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar of a hurt boy



rawrboy64 said:


> Banned for liking one of the best bands of all time: Linkin Park. I wonder what happened to them...:sigh


They became lame.  I actually used to love them back in the day heh..


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for not having made 4,000 posts yet.

EDIT: Banned for having banned Mercurochrome a split second before I did.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being a member since 2005


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being so new that glue won't stick to you. Unless you're a glue-man. Yes, I'm here to only entertain myself.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for entertaining himself


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being crude


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for having a username I can not say nor understand

edit: meant for CabecitaSilenciosa But I still stand by my comment for Mecurochrome


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer gettin confused aboot who he was meant to be bannin


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for not pulling Tweedy's buttocks back onto the forum.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer letting Moe near that dangerous bridge


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for no realising penguins are our masters


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for thinking that penguins are better than squirrels. Everyone knows that squirrels are the most intelligent species on the planet. (Along with Irish people.)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for kidding yourself


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer kidding a kidder


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for being a rabid squirrel fan


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for PM'ing me offering me 2,000 dollars fer me squirrel. He aint fer sale judi! He aint fer sale!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Banned for advertising a stuffed squirrel on ebay... I want him alive! you liar! D:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer wantin to eat me squirrel!

(anyway, this squirrel bites back!)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned because all this squirrel talk is making me hungry.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for not having 3,500 posts


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for having 796 posts


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having more posts than me :O


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned from his kingdom, the dream world of his; banned.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being God blessed


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^banned because i cannot pronounce your username


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned coz he never made me a crisp-sandwich. (well, its true, he didnt like)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned ... for being so "squirrelly".


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer not knowin that bein "Squirrely" is the new black!

(oh yeah, thats right! I said it! I went there! It's on baby!) 

waay too much coffee this mornin


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

^^ Banned for drinkin way too much coffee. Maybe that's why you're so squirrelly eh?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer not accepting that squirrels are our masters and far better drivers than women are!

(oooohhh, thats controversial Dub)


----------



## Newmember (Aug 2, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Banned fer not accepting that squirrels are our masters and far better drivers than women are!
> 
> (oooohhh, thats controversial Dub)


banned for bad taste of gingers


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer not appreciating the colour 'auburn'

(thats gonna make absolutely no sense fer anyone who wasnt in chat earlier)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! For always preceeding me in this thread!!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for not being the real slim shady.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer not bein the real rawrboy


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! For not being the real Dubby Dub Dub :lol


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being dead


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for having a freaky profile background


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being cute


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ I think you posted in the wrong thread .



CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> Banned for being cute


 Banned for being cuter than me...im not even cute lol : p


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no way, man


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for not banning anybody.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^^lol I thought I'd use "I Feel It All - Feist" for Aloysius instead of banning him since that's what he did.

Banned for posting before I did


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for banning him because he banned for not banning anybody

Edit: damn too late


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^That's what happened to me xD

Banned for being too late


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for having sharp elbows. Ouch.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by nicotine stained teeth


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for taking the dirtiest drunk aware


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for being a SAS model and having everybody fight over him


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Banned for being an action man.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned for being so darn likeable.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

banned for being my neighbour (sort of) and rarely saying hello. Sheeesh.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for busting out that awesome jacket.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for . . . so . . . sleepyzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for making me sleepy too! *yawn*


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Byawwwwwwwwwwwwned for that contagious yawn!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for wearing shades


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

banned for having a beautiful sunflower in their profile pic


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Banned for being special enough to get a visit from you know who. How come he never offered to visit me!?! After all the nudie pics I sent him too! tsk tsk. Hmm maybe the nudie pics _were_ the reason he never offered..


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for speaking about nude pics


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Banned for possibly being a stripper.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for possibly being Kanye West


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

banned for elbow punching me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for STILL not being the real slim shady :roll


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

rawrban


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

banned for being from the east coast and thus having a super funny accent.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned cause i have know idea what yer talkin aboot eh


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because I just saw a picture of you for the first time and am really pleased I have a face to go with the name.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for joining SAS 4 years before i did!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Banned for being a Pastafarian.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for also being a pastafarian!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Banned for banning a pastafarian!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for also banning a pastafarian!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

pastafariban


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Banned for use of puns.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

bunned for the use of pans


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Banned for repeated offenses.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being here.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being male


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being female


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being the same age as me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being in the same mood as I am in right now.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for not letting it sink in...(hope it's a good thing)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

it is  banned for being west of Ireland instead of directly on it


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for being single and for also looking at a profile when i looked at yours


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

actionban


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

:lol banned for making me laugh..nice one ha


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by Adventure Lad.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned by the boy in your avi


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being a girl!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being a man!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for joining in 2008


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for being too cool :b


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being a hopeful romantic like me


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for making me laugh with his status lol..so true though.

Yeah..once we find that special somebody though..it's gona be great


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned by the special somebody (shhh...secrets)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Banned because your avatar always makes me want to run out and buy polysporin.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for not being perfect.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer not 'avin a squirrel is his avatar! You've been warned! Dont make me ban ya again!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for having a status that made me think it said "Super Moderator". You did that intentionally!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned without explanation!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer taking five. This is not a holiday camp young man!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for insulting daffy duck.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being alone in his own zone


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for turning me down in whatever I asked her to do..in one of the other game threads. : p


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for super top-secret reasons.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer livin in New-England. Was Old-England not cool enough fer ya or wha?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh shut up. Banned for no reason, just spite.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for mis-spelling the word "Sprite"


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned to that awful, awful place where all the banned folks are sent to when they're banned.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Canada?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banada!


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for pressing that big red button


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for owning the big red button


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for being evil : p


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Banned for seeking souls. :b


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for being a sex machine.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for taking the beating


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for posting on the 666'th page :evil


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

^Cool, I didn't notice!

Banned for posting on the 666'th page as well! :evil


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish they all could be from Miami I know they all could be from Miami if all the girls would be from Miami Bay oh but your banned For Partying in the city where the heat is on. All night on the beach til the break of dawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ banned for um... whatever that was :sus


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned for not catching that that was the Miami Parody version of the Beach Boys I wish they all could be California girls and for not catching that that other part was Will Smiths Miami. (I am trying to bring some humor get to know people)

(Me Banned for being too sensitive)

California here we come right back where we started from.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

banned for banning himself


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned because the word action makes my legs hurt (just did 10h shift)


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned! So that you can go get some rest.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for keeping the same avatar.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for suggesting that Ireland is only a small province of Never-Never Land


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for trying to get me drunk!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for not getting me drunk


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for being the dirtiest drunk that is not drunk


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for saying she looks like a boy.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for not agreeing with me lol.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

banned for being persistent


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for not taking me out on his bike


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for not asking then banning me for not taking you. 

*I will show you a good time* :wink


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for pulling away when I wasent ready..and making me fall off the back onto my bum lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for not jumping on quick enough


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Banned for banning the guy i was banning


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

banned for being too slow


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Banned for being ban happy


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for thinking I am happy and banned for looking way under 31.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks lol..though the pic makes me look younger. :/

banned for actually being and looking way under 31


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for having an awesome screen name which he cant use soulseeker. Not that there is a problem with actionman


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks again. Why wont they let me change it..boohoo *cries*

Banned for having an awesome real name in his profile lol


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for looking like a boy band member in your avvi. Must get the girls though


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned for being 22, from nova Scotia and making me wonder about... you know what


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for wondering about ... you know what


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for... you know what


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for livin in a place thats even colder and darker than Dublin!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for banning a banner.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning the banner's banner


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer bannin me more times than a...... than a...... well what do ya call a professional banner?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wha? banned fer confusin Dub


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for being confused


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having an avatar that freaks me out :sus


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer takin this thread to the Top without a half-decent reason fer bannin.

God man! Sort yerself oot. ban fer a reason. You're on me list now

Dub is watchin


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for having a rich accent.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for nostalgia-ing me about NBA Jam.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for nostalgia-ing


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

Banned for being male


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

banned for smiling when everyone is sad.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being 'sad'.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Doseone beat Eminem at Scribble Jam! :twisted


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because Doseone beat Eminem at Scribble Jam! :twisted


McBorg I ban you for even having the idea that cyborgs could come from Ireland and or Scotland!!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

*Banned​*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer havin an avatar involvin two tiny people who I cant see. Are they two of Snow Whites gang?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smoked & Noob Saiboted!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Just Banned. Period.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

'D


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting a song by known lip-syncers.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

banned for being socially anxious.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for listening to K-Os!


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, I just clicked on this thread, and I saw all the "ban" stuff, so I was like "what started this?," so I clicked a few pages back to see what started this, and then I realized that I was in the Ban ......" thread, and I thought I'd clicked on "Random Thought of the Day." hmmm, I don't think I've ever clicked on this thread before.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

banned for being lost!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Banned because I had a brekkie wrap from maccas this morning and the shell was in it... Thanks for the reminder.. BANNED


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for listening to K-Os!


 we're fighting. lol.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned to keep the thread moving along.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thread rolling.










kos said:


> we're fighting. lol.


I actually like K-os. =P


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned cause I miss your giant meatball avatar!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned within the stone


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Stone & the Flute by Hans Bemmann









Also, I don't recall having a meatball avatar. lol
Maybe this?










I had that as my avatar like when I barely started posting here.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by your giant meatball


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer the sillyness!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by your avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Play-Doh Plato!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by those two faceless dudes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for damning that stale coffee!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for stalking me while appearing offline. :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer not stalkin me while appearin online!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for forkin the squirrel. We've got the soddin pictures, ey.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not getting the Aesop Rock reference relating to your location, that I just thought.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having the faces censored in his avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for displaying your mood.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer stealin me lunch-money.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for not bringing a bag lunch.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having 1, the loneliest number that you'll ever do on his avatar.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for having 64, the not-so-loneliest number in your username.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for reappearing after a long time.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

samesies


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned. Again!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned once more. 
...

Oh s**t, I banned myself


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

banned for seeming a tad bit schizophrenic..not that there's something wrong with that..


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being just as sane as I am!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

intensely fresh? ach, banned for poor taste in deodorant.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by Guinness!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for looking up my avatar's skirt. :wife


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for letting the cat out of the bag. :b


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for having a frustrated avatar.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer promising me lots of florida OJ and a stack of pancakes if I told her where i keep me under-wear hamper.

Ohhhh No dice lady! Nooooo Dice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Banned for making me say "What?" to my monitor.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

banned just for the sake of being banned.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned for muppetry


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a squirrel. Squirrels are evil.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Rock-solid Ban!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Slim Shady said:


> Rock-solid Ban!


^ my avatar was a rock.

Uhm...banned for being Shady? :um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being lost


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning me a while ago.


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

Banned for remembering.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer sillyness on a Monday


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for watching me be silly on a monday!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

yep. yer banned. Oh the banned-ness of ya! Ya couldnt be any more banned!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for kickin his football through his neighbour's window.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned because you are there to be banned


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for posting a short yet sweet video.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for having a Simpsons quote in your status.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by Plato.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Banned for posting here


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

banned for being on this site for longer than me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for riding kangaroos to work


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

banned because I havent seen or posted in this thread in forever


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for being the last banner


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh hai thar. you're banned.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Banned for talking like a pirate!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

banned for not using Greek.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer taking 6 months to reply to visitor messages.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

As long as there are cheese quavers on sale, there is bans fer everyone


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer making me want another packet of cheesy quavers. I'm tryin ta give them up, i have gone 15 hours without a pack.

Also, banned fer banning Dub16, who I think is a total dreamboat.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Enjoy your ban


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for posting hilarious commercials :teeth

here's one more:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Lowe's Commercial Services


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer the sillyness


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

So I says to Mabel, I says... Banned


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer makin me google the word "koonaklaster"


----------



## Family Guy (Jun 16, 2010)

Banned for even going on google! :no


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I feel like banning you


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer comin from the Wesht of ireland, when everyone knows that all the super people come from the Easht coast!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for call yourself super cool - we know it but you shouldn't


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Banned for having a blog.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer daring to have a better username than me. (although everyone seems to, sniff, sniff...)


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for telling me to grow up. I mean it.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

bad for your username, ever since you explained it I say meee-pie in my head because you like pie.


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Banned for having MSN. :lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being 15.:boogie


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

banned for being an ageist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned... get out now! :kma


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for licking toads...eww


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by the Flying Spaghetti Monster!


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Banned for having an Eminem-related username. :no


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned on the run.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned just for pun.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Banned for living in a cheesey palace!

Which I'd imagine smells pretty funky at this stage.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ that is its charm.

banned for using the same syllable at the same time, thus making a rhyme.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer usin the word "thus". 

Hence you are banned, thus meaning that thine *** has been banned. Had you not been banned erstwhile, you may consider this your first serious ban, to carry with you henceforth.

And so on....


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

banned for having a helpfulness of 2.6%


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

^ Has been banned for private trespassing in my heart.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned with cellophane


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Rubber banned.


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for being spelled with a capital letter.


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

Banned for traveling up and down the Atlantic Seaboard without a permit.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for being in a forbidden nowhere zone.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for boldly going where no one has gone before.


----------



## ImNotJamesMcAvoy (Sep 26, 2010)

Banned for boldly going where someone has gone before


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

banned for not being JamesMcAvoy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for not wanting to boombox Thelonious Monk.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for being Underemployed.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*BANNED for being all about "Recovery" instead of "Relapse" - I mean, come on !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Daktoria said:


> Banned for not wanting to boombox Thelonious Monk.


*looks up*

:nw

forget about banning teh person above me! i ban myself! :no


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for lolcats avatar.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by a _Prince of Persia _lookalike


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for believing waves are particles and particles are waves.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

banned for being a buffalo sabres fan.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for confusing a mutt for an ape.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned by Nanook of the North


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Banned for appearing in the world only in black and white.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, now get out of here! :kma


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Banned because i'm allergic to peanuts and you may contain some.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned to bump this thread


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for reason: (misc)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for vulgarity (duh).


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Banned for not tolerating vulgarity.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Aloysius.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for Smurfing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feist for Feisting


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Licked for licking. (hey, what did you expect)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll lick you :bat, oh wait you're not a toad... nevermind! :duck

Bump Ban.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Banned for saving a life. Surprise, it was Hitler's life. If you were paying attention you would have known. Now he's back and worse than ever. He using German engineering to craft the world's toughest super soldiers. Science makes them bigger and meaner. German PCP makes them impervious to pain and German techno music quickens reflexes and helps them fight longer. Reefer gets their blood rising - ready to go on a blitzkrieg drug-fueled rampage across God's divine creation. No G.I. gonna save the day this time.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for carrying on and on and on...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned by Aloysius.


D:


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned. i dont need a reason.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yesh, you do


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for spelling yes with a h


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for deceivery


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

hehe :b
banned 4 makin up words


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned 4 substituting words with numbers


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

Banned for being a hippocrit, and for not being able to spell.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

baned becos i kan spel


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned cuz i said so


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned. Now how you gonna act! :sus


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Banned for making me google 'Koonaklaster'


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for googling koonaklaster


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for banning someone who googled koonaklaster cuz i googled it too


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone for googling koonaklaster and for googling koonaklaster.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for overusing the word ban


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for overusing the word potato


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

wachyu talkin bout willis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

my name is not willis


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not being named Willis


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because you should be banning my parents for that.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not telling me who your parents are so i can ban them


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for trying to obtain top secret information


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for keeping secrets


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned from the borderline


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for impersonating the great koonaklaster


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for impersonating Bobby McFerrin


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for making me google again


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by google


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for getting me banned from google


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Status: over the banline


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned to the cornfield


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned to the end of the world


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not specifying which end


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

over there *points*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for pointing when i cant see u


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned 4 exploiting children


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned 4 56789


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not being able to count past 9


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

its okay :rub ...i teach u :yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sus


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:boogie 10 11 12 13 14....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Edit: stoopid 50 post limit


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not remembering to ban me :b

and for going over the post limit 

*I reached the limit too


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I feel it all - Feist


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for posting a song instead of banning


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for being me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

don't worry be banned


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

[insert reason why you are banned] I feel lazy..


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh hai thar, you're banned


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not being an american :b


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for being at my front door and not wiping your feet.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for makin me wipe my feet


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because no, you cannot borrow a feeling.

Edit: banned for posting before me.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for bein a slow poke


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned by slowpoke


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned by speedy gonzalez


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Speed.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer bein a wee numpty-head


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for your propaganda and hipster avatar

EDIT: Not you Dub16, I meant the person above you in case you get confused b: the squirrel is not hipster


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

banned fer bein confused


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for makin a thread about nuts


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for bringing that up :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for making cats work


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

False. Cows can't ban.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned yesh they can


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> False. Cows can't ban.


Banned for impersonating Sheldon Cooper



dontworrybehappy said:


> banned yesh they can


Banned for allowing cows to ban


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for banning the person above the person above you


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

banned for not banning someone!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

banned for not banning the person above you.
edit:damn it! This mistake will get me banned for sure.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for pointing out your mistake


----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

banned for being a TROLL!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for calling me a troll


----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

banned for banning me


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for banning me twice


----------



## superfreakazoid (Jun 16, 2010)

banned for abusing the ban hammer on a large scale


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for using the ban hammer on a slightly smaller scale


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ban hammered


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for changing your avatar almost as much as I do


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for banning me for banning you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for banning me for banning you for banning me


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for banning you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because i will not continue this charade.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for quiting


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's what I do


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for impersonating Sheldon and for forgetting to ban me and for almost stealing my birthday


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't forget.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

yesh you did


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

oh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:rub


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

banned for not knowing how to insert images


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Lysoled


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


>


There there


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:high5


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned because i fear that i'm close to my 50 post limit :afr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for over-posting


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for over-pasta-ing


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

how did u know


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i know evryting


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> i know evryting


what are the winning lottery numbers


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer claimin to be at me front door. Made me get up oot of me comfy chair to go look. Thats just not on!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ banned for pecking his nuts


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for pecking his nuts


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for pecking his nuts


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for pecking to many nuts. :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

the ban thread is getting


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> the ban thread is getting


:afr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

don't be afraid its otay :squeeze


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

dontworrybehappy said:


> don't be afraid its otay :squeeze


I agree, dontworrybehappy. Dontworrybehappy.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I agree, dontworrybehappy. Dontworrybehappy.


 :clap


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for bazinga


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for bazinga overload

*edit: damn I'm too late...banned for beating me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer numpty-headness


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Squirrel!!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for trolling


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for rocking way too hard


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for your three word slogan being "three word slogan"


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for posting 50 post yesterday ^


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for hiding in a hermits shell


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for asking, 'why so serious?'


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Batban


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for being my 'evil doppelganger.'


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned cuz im ascared of that cat :afr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

bazinga banned


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for quoteing Big Bang Theory


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being miserable... oh wait! Then I would have to ban myself too


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:hug 

Now banned for changing you're user name!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for wanting to be normal


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for putting Luigi in the friend zone.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

: (


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

banned for posting a sad face.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for posting a smiley face


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

banned for having an awesome headbanging emote


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

banned for -ing


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning two many people


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned just cuz


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for watching the big bang theory too much :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't watch it too much, I watch it just enough.... Which is probably too much.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> I don't watch it too much, I watch it just enough.... Which is probably too much.


okay...glad you cleared that up :wink


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Now how you gonna act


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

"Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something." - Plato

edit: i give up with the color


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

quitter


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

hypocrite :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

inb4 ban


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ooga booga


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

lolwut


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:um


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't get it


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not getting it


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

getting what?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ok


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wait... if i don't get it and you don't know what it is that i don't get, then you don't get it either.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

that actually makes sense


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wait... are you saying that i don't normally make sense?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

of course not....
:tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for fishyness and identity theft


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned in a dream.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned in real life (at least I'll wake up and won't be banned :wink)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned cuz ur above me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

That's illogical


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for illogicallity


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for illogicallityity


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for hypocritical illogicallity


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Jim Dunlop.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned by Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Spock.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned! Because I felt like it!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Mario


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ :cup Banned for not knowing what your talking about .....

My father Mario and my princes mother (now queen) would never banned me! They might ground me! :b







(me as a baby) -duh!


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

banned because I'm lost?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for being lost


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for not explaining to her !


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not telling me I had to explain to her


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned- Trying to blame it now on me!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:hide
banned for pointing that out


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED! - Cause I am ban happy now!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being on SAS more than any other user I've noticed.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED for noticing !!!

:con:time I am on hmm 17 hours a day now . (no joke) .. Where does all this time fly ? 


sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Banned for being on SAS more than any other user I've noticed.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

banned for being on 17 hours a day :b


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED for banning a user that DEDICATES 17 hours a day to this place to make it better !!! ( or for the worse )


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for violating others' human rights


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because you are wrong, humans have no rights.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned coz Salley the Squirrel says so.

Also banned coz I saw you on crimewatch the other day!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for making me send Seamus back after only one week


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Banned for showing me your tongue!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for having an expired link in your sig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer kidnappin me leprechaun, seamus


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^banned for trying to make me give him back


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer bein an oot of control, leprechaun-lovin, waffle-burnin, sarcasm-lovin, front door-callin, repair-needin numpty-head.

(oh aye, ya got banned proper)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^banned for being a nutty, leprechaun-ownin', cat-hatin', fiver-owin', guiness-drinkin' squirrel-brain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Dub16 said:


> ^^ Banned fer bein an oot of control, leprechaun-lovin, waffle-burnin, sarcasm-lovin, front door-callin, repair-needin numpty-head.
> 
> (oh aye, ya got banned proper)


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED all of you! Because I said so!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for using CAPS!!!^

On a side note....Too many cats in here ;>


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer tryin ta kiss Salley the Squirrel last night while she was drunk.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^^Banned for spying on us...That was Irish coffee, so you should be praising us!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BaNnEd!!!!!!!!!! ehhh cause i can


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for taking a break from SAS, you should be ashamed of yourself missy!!


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Banned for being far too happy for this website


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazinga!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

bazanned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Edit: **** you, 50 post limit.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Banned for using lolcats!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^banned cuz ur banned


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for not supporting gifs


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not supporting GPS


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^banned for trying to be perma-banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning the perm-ban wanter


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for banning the banner of the perma-ban wanter


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Dr. Pepper Mccoy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for sitting on every pair of pants you own.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer startin the least successful thread ever


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for......for.......gah!! Just banned! for life!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

banned!! - I get the power to ban , so there!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for claiming a power that is rightfully mine. which is any power, really.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for being Amish


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for being thrashish.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned - i feel like it....


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for supporting white bread


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned for doing nothing.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned coz Seamus the leprechaun wants ya banned.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for inspiring only 95% lesbianism.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Benned fer bein the coolest person on the forum apart from that Dub16 fella. (hes great)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for being okay. (I hate being benned.)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for being amish


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

??


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

ooooh so many things come to mind.....^banned for covering your ears!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!! No ties!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned, you left the toilet seat up


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for toiletries.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for logicality


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ty, us vulcans only know logic.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

you're not welcome


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dood, why u gotta b so mean?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for spelling dude like dood


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's the lolcat way.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for spelling like a lolcat (and i know)


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

**** I need a new ****ing keyboard

P.S. banned


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for foul language


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

You're banned


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having a sexy profile page***


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for snooping around


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for stealing my status


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for being a hatta!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Banned for being a bears fan


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being a Creed fan.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being a Aloysius


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED BANNED BANNED!! Cause im in a pissed off mood!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

HardRock said:


> Banned for being a Aloysius


I think you mean "an Aloysius"


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Aloysius said:


> I think you mean "an Aloysius"


No I mean "a Aloysius"


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for not banning me


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rock n' roll band


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for being creative in banning me


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!!! ....


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Chicago - Caturday in the Park


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for killing this thread.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for killing this thread and banning yourself


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

wtf is this thread doing on the 3rd page? Get back on top. (that's what she said).


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Your blood is now on the ban-hammer, you've been banned!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ Banned fer stayin up all night AGAIN!!! Bold!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED!! For stalking my posts!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer NOT stalkin my posts!!!!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned - look on the last 10 people who viewed your page !:b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer tryin ta kidnap Seamus!!!!!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED! You caught me!!

:duel for seamus!!!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Banned fer startin a giant army of hamsters (i suspect ya intend ta invade ireland with them)


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Banned fer startin a giant army of hamsters (i suspect ya intend ta invade ireland with them)


BANNED! I can't have ya knowing my plan now could I ?:b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for posting a picture I can't see


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for breaking through to the other side.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

kloWN'd


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Tanned.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for a horrible tan


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for having a creepy avatar with dolls and little children


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BANNED! Cut the hair on the avatar! :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> Mr. Mister - Broken Wings


:sus 
BANNED


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned 'cause I'm feelin' cranky and need to take it out on somebody! :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, it's been awhile since I banned anyone so...


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BAnned! - because of the "toad licker" rule pisses me off!!! 

....... you know what rule that is too :sus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

spamma


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

trolla


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Blinkie


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not being normal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banning...please wait.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for bleeding gums.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

banned - idky


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eh meh bleh.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Banned for being Canadian lol


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for banning the person above you for a frivolous reason.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for not supporting racism


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for supporting it


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for not supporting sexism


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for lying, I support it :wink


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for being a sexist :afr


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar with hair that reminds me of Predator.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned, eh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

band


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned... Sort of.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The Great Banned


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banana


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Banned for being from a province where plus 8 feels like minus 50.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by the ol' lady smiley. :wife


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

toad licker said:


> banned by the ol' lady smiley. :wife


banned!!! Stupid toad licker rule!!!!!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for asking to be banned


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for constantly whipping me in the face with your hair.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having your face too close to the computer screen!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:rofl

banned for being a cyborg


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned for not liking cyborgs...u hater u


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for banning hard rock


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for being on my side


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for banning me


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Sry lol but that was pretty funny^^^ banned for making me lmao


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for laughing


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for not supporting laughter


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

banned for being to awesome


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for being too nice


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

banned for having more posts than me :cry


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for wasting water!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in Califas ese vato loco.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for existing. Dude, what you still doing here at SAS? I already got your friends banned?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for being too loyal to this site


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

banned for being at my front door and not ringing the bell.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for punching me with your elbows instead of your fists


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for requesting sanity.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for having less than 1000 posts


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Banned for being offline!

*Donald Trumps 'your fired' hand thingy. lol*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for being online!

And I is online I is invisible :b


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> BANNED , you are not very inviable Missy! ..... I can still see you! :sus Want me to print screen it?


Banned for wanting to be normal! >:I


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for laughing at my disappointment


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Banned for needing to be normal.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for needing to be normal.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for liking spock more than sheldon


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for needing to be normal


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for liking Sheldon more than Spock.

Edit: Banned for needing to be normal.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

obvious troll is banned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being _too_ normal! :duck


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for daydreaming about fruitloops


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mercurochrome's freewheel.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

She's banned for being awesome!!  :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> She's banned for being awesome!!  :squeeze


aww...

banned for being sweet.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> aww...
> 
> banned for being sweet.


Banned for being a little green troll! ;D


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for hasing anxiety.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned by the power of Grayskull.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar that is making faces at the users of SAS.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Banned for being cool and always being in chat :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for needing to be normal.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned by Creative.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being a lazy bum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for touching fuzzy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I couldn't come up with anything. Besides, I'm prob. better at it than you are :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not banning someone! :duck


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for winning the last post thread for so long


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

banned for being sane. you don't belong here


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for hypnotizing everyone with your avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by hipters hypnotizing hipster dinosaurs.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Mc Banned


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for having an avatar that constantly scares the bejeebus out of me


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for being scared


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being scarved


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for posting a picture of scarves!!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't like the colour pink so you are banned


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Banned for not liking the color pink!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for spending all day browseing through catalogs


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

LOL!
Banned for having a picture of a cat as an avatar!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being pink


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for being a member of a different group!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for disapproving of the SOS association


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for betraying SAS!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

^ banned for being a creep :afr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for getting creeped out too easily


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for coming in here, Mcfly! I mean, McBorg!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for checking out my thighs


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for whiplash.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for hash stash; not sharing.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for being up past your bedtime.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned because my James Woods impression sucks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by The Mars Volta's Mexican flag!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Banned for having a creepy avatar. :door


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

banned for trollin!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being lime


----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

Banned for the scarey hairdo in the avatar!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for noticing


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

Banned just for the hell of it


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for staring at me :hide


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for hiding under the chair


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for having cats that get along


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being a fan of Good Charlotte


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> banned for having cats that get along


banned for having an awesome ozzy lyric signature



HardRock said:


> Banned for being a fan of Good Charlotte


banned for posting at the same time as me :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for banning two people at once :b


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned because he's stalking on my front door


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for referring to me as a "he" :cry


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for not observing i'm not an native english speaker  and for making fun of my keyboard that doesn't type ''s'' double ban, i could even make it triple


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for disguising that English isn't your first language so well and having a bad keyboard and for almost triple banning me :b


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned for knocking on my front door


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by soft-rock.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banned by the dancing banana... :banana


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned for supplying an M&M with a Double Frappachino and making an already sweet candy even more sweet and hyper lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for having one too many cavities


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned...I dunno why :b


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Banned for stalking me at my front door


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for having a number in your username


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for whipping your hair back and forth and making me remember that god-awful song.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned for making me suddenly think of that God Awful song.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned for being an iron pain in my arse


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for using inappropriate euphemisms :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because well you've just been here too long as it is.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for bumping the thread :b


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because I tried to not worry and be happy and it didnt work :wife :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for failing to comply with my demands!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Banned for not getting away from my front door.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Banned for being too Feisty.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Banned for banning the person above.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for being a liability to our organization.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for an unpronounceable user name.










Trooper


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned for lacking banning creativity.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I ban you for being Devil. I mean c'mon.:evil


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having a too cute avatar.

Trooper


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for drinking tea


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for banning someone for drinking tea. What's wrong with tea you tea hater you?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for Banning someone for drinking tea

Trooper


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

lol (hey, you changed your answer)

Banned for having trooper typed at the end of every single post.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banded for calling me a tea hater


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned for using the word banded :b


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being in the Irish sea.

Trooper


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being younger than me.

I'm banning myself for being too slow. :roll

Trooper


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for not showing your age :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being Dazed and Confused.

Trooper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being a trooper


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for spamming


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for trolling


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

no wall no service


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned because you are a dog


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned because you're a bat


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned because you are a geek


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol banned for being a geek in denial


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being lazy


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for being awake


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for wishing me happy birthday


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for having a birthday with no cake


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being so stupid


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for being more stupid


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being the stupidest


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for being a jderk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Trooper


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

banned for being you


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being awkward


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the power invested in me.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being an idiot


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for having so many darned posts!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

^banned for making me read your posts in a luna lovegood voice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for ousting my secret identity!


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

^Banned for spelling April with an 'E'.

Trooper


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for banning the person above you


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for that disgusting avatar


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for not capitalizing!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being a capitalist


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because Im bored


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for putting spice in your tuna!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for thinking spice + tuna = fail hehe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being an anime fan


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

banned for having an avatar that looks like ryu's cousin off street fighter the game!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for not having an avatar


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

banned for joining SAS on March 2011


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for having no friends


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for dissing SPG


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for speaking in jargon


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for having so many posts


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Banned for making me hungry everytime I see your username


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for crying


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being insensitive.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being a spoilsport


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because froggy went a-courtin'


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned because it is not a frog, it is a toad.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for being knowledgeable of amphibians


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for having a 100 x 44 pixels instead of a standard 100 x 100 avatar.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned for being too kinky for these forums.


----------



## Lindsaymorgan19 (Jun 5, 2011)

Banner because they have more posts then me


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lindsaymorgan19 said:


> Banner because they have more posts then me


Banned because I'm tired and grumpy.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

banned for being grumpy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned because I don't like you


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for thinking you are Han Solo


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

banned for having a woman who is half your age as your avatar


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

banned for not representing your name with an appropriate avatar :b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being in shackles


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

banned for making me laugh out loud at 3am


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for crying with one eye only


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Banned for having an overwhelmingly cute avatar


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar that moves


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for being outside my front door! Stalker.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for not letting me in. Meanie!


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Banned cuz it's raining and I don't want to get wet. D:


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Banned for living in Colorado


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for only looking at my info to the left to come up with that!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for freaking me out


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned because I don't like you


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned because you are the only person I can ban!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being a racist


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being harsh!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for being a witch


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Banned for calling someone a witch.


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Banned cuz your family paid me too.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for rocking the drums too hard, you're causing earthquakes!


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Banned for being on every thread I click on.
GO AWAY!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for living at a riverside


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

banned for being an edible fish


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for thinking you are a seeker


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for eating the last slice of pizza.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for being Canadian.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being from Vargina, eh.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for being an east coaster


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

B&


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for not banning the above person


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

Banned for banning the person who spared me


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for having a signature that I cannot decipher.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for no particular reason at all


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

banned for banning someone for no reason


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because butter is not blu and can not fly.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for being a trekker


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being spicy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being yummy tuna


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for scaring me RAWR


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having white hair


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for creating chaos and confusion


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for confusing me


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for going rawr.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for not rawring.

meow.



SpicyTuna said:


> banned for being a trekker


:mum


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

banned for taking a ban to heart


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

Banned for having a seductive picture of a woman as an avatar.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Banned bc I couldnt find a reason to ban you


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You killed my father, prepare to die.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned for seeking to avenge their father's death.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Banned because I said so! :twak


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because you said so.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for feeling feist


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for sounding masochistic


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for overflowing with anxiety


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning someone who's overflowing with anxiety


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for needing a serious hair cut.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because I also need one.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

banned for needing a haircut


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

banned for banning someone for needing a haircut


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you lack dignity


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for having a name I cannot say


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what her username stands for


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for using 0 instead of o in your username


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because I can't figure out why are you a Hero


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for not accepting my hero status


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for having over 3000 posts in just 4 months


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for looking at me


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because it does not know that Monday it's my birthday


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for not celebrating your birthday


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for banning people in their birthday.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being skeptical


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for posting in this thread


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for being slower than Vishnu.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for... well... ouch


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for not giving a likely reason.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for wanting a likely reason to get banned


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for banning people even when they have a good reason to ban others.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for having no hair


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having an flower in your avatar


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for thinking of why you are going to ban me


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being faster than me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for having a signature I cannot understand


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for not google-ing that signature


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for googling my signature


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for making me google your signature


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for admitting that you've Googled the signature.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for admitting that they googled a signature


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for banning someone who was trying to help you.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I felt like banning


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for doing what you feel like...


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

banned because I'm a god, and I'm cool like that.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I hate gods


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for thinking you are a higher power.....yeah!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Banned for banning the wrong person. (I assume that was directed at me :b)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for catching me out


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm feeling ban happy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for getting happiness out of banning


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning me for doing something that makes me happy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for not banning him


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for breaking the Prime Directive.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because of the last name of your location.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Banned for hatin' on my location


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for wrongly thinking I hate your location.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for wasting your life banning others


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for doing something that you do yourself


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for growing roses on concrete


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for assuming that she made the rose grow.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being skeptical


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for repeating a ban reason.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned because you're board.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you are insane


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for always being here


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for always being there.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being nowhere


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because flowers are not allowed here


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned, please and thank you.

Edit: banned for posting before me.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for editing your post


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for having too long hair


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Edit: banned.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being older than I


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for forgetting to smile


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for claiming to be a hero.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because I'm sick of this game.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for being sick of this game.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for banning someone whos sick of this game.

theskeptical, I unban you.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because I don't like your fringe.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for _______ with _______ and _______!!


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Banned for not filling in the blanks!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Banned for not being at my front door when I opened it...


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

banned for taking a joke location seriously


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for banning.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for being unoriginal


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

banned for using that gif


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because this forum is for humans


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Banned because you are also not human.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Banned for being human.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because I want.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you want to be banned


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for posting at 06:41


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I posted on 11:11


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for posting in a different time zone


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being half the world away from me


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being half the world to close to me


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to McDonalds, how may i take your order?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

aloysius said:


> welcome to mcdonalds, how may i take your order?


banned for not having vegan food.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you are breaking the law


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Banned because your avatar depicts a character who carries a blade while his hair is over his eyes....


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Banned: no shoes, no SHIRT, no service


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for dressing like robin hood


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

you are banned​


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

banned for using a large image


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because the moderator says so


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm your future admin


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned cuz i said so


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for saying so


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for being a hero


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being spicy


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for being raw.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Banned for scaring the children


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Banned for being Ironic lol. Jk I'm sure little kids won't be scared off by the elf costume 

Banned for Banning the person above them.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for the long signature


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for the encrypted signature.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for using, again, this reason.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for making me envy, since you play on PSN and Steam.


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Banned for being skeptical!


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for having no creativity.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for still being skeptical...


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because you're starting to annoy me.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being skeptical about others creativity


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for several reasons


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for 1001 reasons


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

rubber banned


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for being fishy


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for having a location I can't pronounce.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for having the same username and status


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for banning people too much.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for being a transformer.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for having three links on your signature


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for having no links in your signature.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for not having a link in their signature when you don't have one yourself.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

You got me. I ban myself this time.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for accepting defeat


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for not being honorable in victory


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for being too spicy


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned for being bland.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because your post rhymed


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because I don't like fish


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because you changed status.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you stopped wasting your life


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned for having a signature not in English


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because your name don't seem American.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for being born without kneecaps.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for having long hair


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Banned for redemption with a bloody sword.------GUILTY aswell


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for thinking it's a bloody sword. It's a rune sword


----------



## bran808 (Apr 27, 2011)

Banned for white font on a white background.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for visiting my profile


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Banned for too much banning.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for posting in this thread for the first time


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because you don't like fish


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for being delicious


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for calling yourself delicious


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for using the foreground image as background image in your avatar.


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

Banned for quoting Álvares de Azevedo


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for considering that Azevedo does not deserve to be quoted.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for that creepy avatar.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for not showing enough emotion.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not thinking of something imaginative to enter under "Status" instead of just "SAS Member".


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> banned for not thinking of something imaginative to enter under "Status" instead of just "SAS Member".


Banned for paying no respect to SpicyTuna's decisions regarding her account.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for saying I should be banned.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for liking vegetables


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^banned for being turned on by people that wear glasses ;>


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for NOT turning me on


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not liking vegetables.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for thinking you are a vegetable


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because you don't give me a reason to ban you.


----------



## Metal Man (Jul 29, 2011)

Banned because then a skeleton popped out.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Banned for being ageist


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

awkwardface said:


> Banned for being ageist


Banned because I feel like banning someone.


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

Banned for Planet discrimination.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Banned because I can not read what your avatar says and that bothers me!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

^Banned for having your signature in pink


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

^Banned for not realizing pink is ok if girls use it.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because you are younger than me.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you are older than me.


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Banned for having over a thousand posts


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

^banned for having a user name that makes no sense! Also You picture is the back of someones head! ?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

^Banned for having a name that reminds me of the mango from Snapple's Mango Madness that says "We mangos are so complex"


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for living in California


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for banning someone based on their location.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Banned for banning wayyyy too many people in the ban section. You big meanie


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because I don't know where Nova Scotia is.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for missing Geography classes.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned - i cannot see your mouth


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for belonging to another site similar to this one


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned because you're a spy.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for exposing me


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Banned for trying to start a mutant veggie revolution.


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

banned for joining before me .


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for joining after me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for misspelling "sceptical"


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for drowning vegetables.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for no reason


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^Banned for being spicy and tunary!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^Banned for being under a rock! [even though you've probably been banned for that before]


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned to give NightFlier the new experience of being banned.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

banned! because you have pumpkins in your avatar and it's not pumpkin season until IHOP has pumpkin pancakes.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

^banned for making me think about IHOP late at night and also for having a dog dressed as a lobster as an avatar I mean who does that really!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for living in the moment


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Banned cos I know your up to something ...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You know NOTHING


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing nothing about what NES knows!


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

^banned for running with scissors


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

^banned for double posting :blank


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning himself


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for being an Aussie!:eyes


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

banned for not liking Aussies


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

^Banned for having a status I can't understand
TPBM is banned for banning me for not knowing Italian


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

YOURE BANNED
NO REASON
JUST BANNED

cause I feel like banning you.
and thats how I roll..










I'm just messin, banned for being a smarty pants on SA History on your profile. xD


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for using an awesome meme


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

^Banned for calling this meme awesome


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being such a young'n


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for liking Harry Potter!


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

^Banned for banning a banned banner.


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

^ Banned for banning someone for banning a banned banner


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

^Banned for banning someone for the same reason you banned someone
if that makes any sense...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Banning for pointing out a banner or bans a banner is illogical .


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

BANNED for being up during the daylight hours


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

^Banned for not being up in the daylight hours.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned night people are cooler


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for having a bunny!


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

^Banned for having an awesome picture.

Agreed that things and people are more awesome at night.

Damn, I want to go drinking/bar-hopping/clubbing now.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^ banned for owning the type of headphones i want lol


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

^ Banned for having charming avatar


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for owning the type of sunglasses I want.


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

^banned for not having the sunglasses you want.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^banned for not having an avatar :O


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

^ banned for wanting to become someone(idk, can be imagined as anybody )


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ For only having 56 posts! since 2008!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^for living in the moment :yes


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

^ Banned for not getting banned, after saying for couple of times.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for indoor sunglasses


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Banned for being vastly inferior to the avoidobot3100.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because your username is wierdly appropriate to your avatar


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned because, like E.E. Cummings, you don't seem to prefer caps.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because you posted more than I did.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because you used the word posted.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being the seventh generation waterinthesink


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for having random pumpkins staring into the scenery.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being annoyed by pumpkins


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for liking The Rocky Horror Picture Show!


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

banned for using an exclamation mark


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

^Banned for banning the person who banned the person that banned me.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for being from NYC


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for NOT being from NYC.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar of a comedian who jumped the shark a while back.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because you only have 16 posts


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for staring into the abyss of my eyes like that and making me break eye contact.

*weeps* (again)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

banned because hmm... you have posted more messages than i


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for having a cooler username than i


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned for being old school


----------



## catsxx (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not seeing anything


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned!!!!!!!! for not having a status


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Banned cuz I feel like banning you


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being a male. xD


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for liking Lil Wayne!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for having an awesome picture lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

banned for making me tilt my head to the left


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for being in Turtle-Mode!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned for lurking


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for being a drug abusing zebra.


----------



## extraordinary (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having a 4:1 profile views to posts ratio.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for taking Hadron's poll seriously


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for having Chess as a hobby!


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because you've made me remember of Saint Seiya.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for being skeptical


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I want cheese.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for likeing star trek!!!!!


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for putting an "e" in liking

:]


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for crashing and burning.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for having only one cat in avatar.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned for not being able to tell what's in someone's avatar :b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned on the banningest day of the year with an electrified banning machine.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for having a username that sounds like a word, yet doesn't.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned now please leave quietly and... :duck


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned because m&ms are ****


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

banned for using a b&w photo for an avatar? lol


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Banned for if your username were backwards, it would be "MannA" and clearly your profile states you are female and not a male. Anyone could tell that! :b


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Banned because i feel like it


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Banned because i'm bored and I want someone to ban me for an interesting, entertaining reason.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for wanting to be banned for an interesting and entertaining reason.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you're an Insane1.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for being from nyc!!!!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being a stalker


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Banned because Dogs>Cats. 
And for having Location as your Location


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I love Sackboys and you have one captured in your avatar box.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for poking me repeatedly with a stick! (see your sig.) :duck


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because of that huge amount of messages that you have written here :O


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for banning secretly.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for having such a long signature.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Cats have paws, silly.

6 MONTHS IN THE DUNGEON!

Erm, I mean; banned. :um


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having that funny fox in your avatar picture.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

banned because of your hair.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned for being skeptical


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for being 16


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for masquerading as something he is not - a pig in this case.


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for not having their avatar as a carved pumpkin.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not banning me for irony - "banned for masquerading as something he is not" when I am a pumpkin.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned because I am hungry and you forgot to feed me this morning


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having so many posts.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Insane1, Banned for being a bottom dweller!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

xDDDDdd

Banned for calling me that!


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned once again for no sense of humor.:teeth


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because I don't agree with your status.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

^Banned for being beautiful.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned for being nice and handsome


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for having dark hair..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for having a cat in your avatar


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Banned for taking the cat out of _your_ avatar (I mean lynx  )


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for being younger than me.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Banned for looking younger than me.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Baned for having a sig that makes me wish I wasn't alone right now, lol.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for lying in your user name. never heard of no saint Bob. most recent saint was Mother teresa!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for living in Hawaii.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because I believe you're actually a Sane1. :kma


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for licking toads!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for touching fuzzy, getting dizzy, but not sharing!

(i have no idea what it means)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for writing inscrutable posts


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for using the word 'inscrutable'.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for having a halo on your head, not above it.


----------



## rnotlee (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned for banning someone based on their status.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

*Uses cliche* Banned for being older than I.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being an archer.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because i miss this thread


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

plusminusinfinity said:


> banned because i miss this thread


banned because you make me feel old.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cause I feel like.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for banning the person above you before I did and making me look silly.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

xDD

Banned for forcing me to overuse my brain.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for having two mouths.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for replying while being banned.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for being the insane one.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not giving up.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

*Banned for having Billy Idol's hairdo!*


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because of this cat you have in your avatar.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned due to inconsideration for ugly cats, meow....


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for thinking ANY cat could be considered ugly.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for having a tree in your avatar.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for doing, errr saying, ummm crap. Banned for being from Mississippi :b


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for lieking catz!


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned for not liking cats!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking I don't liek catz!


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned as you are in my way


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for drinking all me whiskey and stout! Damn Irish!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being in hell.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for having a username that sounds cool when you say it.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for giving us Vegemite sandwiches!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for having a mean cat avatar!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for living in a state that switched from a Democrat to a Republican state.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for pretending to be American when he's living on Australian soil. Keep to your own politics mate.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned as my jaw hurts


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Nothingness said:


> Banned for giving us Vegemite sandwiches!


Oi, I'm not proud.

--

Banned for needing reminding to smile. ^


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for living in Australia.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Banned for pretending to be American when he's living on Australian soil. Keep to your own politics mate.


Wow, what a cutting comment. How can I possibly survive :roll. Being criticized by you is like being mauled by a dead sheep.

I was not aware that there was some sort of copyright on talking about American politics.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for having a cool username


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for stealing my candy!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for knowing exactly where im going when i die


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for having six exclamation marks in your signature.


----------



## drowninglessons (Oct 31, 2011)

banned for having 69 posts (currently) ;P


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Banned for having one hot ***.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having his own private side of hell.


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

banned for having 1 in your username. =)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not saying whose mind you're lost in.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

You sir, are banned for being human.


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being anti-human


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for being younger than me. ^^


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for Derping


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for being in Canada


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

banned for being a saint


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

Banned for being in black and white.


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for being what you are


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

banned for capitalizing the B in banned


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for not.


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

banned for having a cool picture by water


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

Banned for forgetting the apostrophe in your signature (man's instead of "mans")


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for posting here.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for being a bottom!


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Banned for having an odd number of posts.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for banning Nothingness


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having over 2000 posts.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned for typing 000 when it's not an emergency.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not taking the fact that this is an international forum into account (the emergency number is 911 in the USA, 999 in the UK)


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

banned because i can


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because you think you can, but in reality, you can't.


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for joining in February


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for eating all the candy bars!


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

Banned for making me laugh. lol


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being at her home.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because you have banned so many persons in this thread.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for being Finnish!:b


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because you banned me and my nationality.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned for requesting a 16 year old girl to have a moustache.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for banning spoiled milk


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for living in Oz.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for sitting at the bottom but not specifying at the bottom of what. :kma


----------



## nothingness2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for confusing me!:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being too easily confused. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for banning the easily confused! :kma

(First time I ever banned myself :um)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being in a Fruitloop Dream.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned for having blue-eyed cat in your avatar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned by the letter E and the number 9.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for only posting in this sub forum.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for making me want that nice cat in your avatar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ banned for masquerading as a saint


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being from Canberra. (I was in perth once upon a time or as I now call it, puth, or puiythr) I guess my next ban should be for not being creative


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being creative


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not being creative


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned--unless you continue to post pictures of Lynx!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Banned for having a monopoly piece as his avatar! :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being the god of the furthest _planet_ from the sun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for the hell of it... not get out already!


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for being one of my favorite snacks


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for having a plan and not being cool enough to use ALF as your avatar!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not blatantly falling apart! :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned by millenniumman75 to stop him becoming the top poster


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for having the worst hair day ever.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

^ sorry i can't ban a moderator :b


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for having a hairball as an avatar


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hating on SPG


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

^banned for making me google SPG. I still cant figure out what that is.


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned for thinking that life is good


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Banned for having a profile with barely any information on it *


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a really dark background on his profile so that it is impossible to read anything


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Tugwahquah said:


> ^banned for making me google SPG. I still cant figure out what that is.


SPG (Special Patrol Group) is a hamster. You'll see him about 38 seconds in...





Oh and uh yeah the person above me is banned and stuff


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because your avatar. Umm what the hell is it?


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

Banned for having a sig that I don't understand.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not understanding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for making me keep the I Feel It All - Feist thread alive.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being brokeded


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for using words that do not actually exist (brokeded?)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for having a creepy gopher avatar thing.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning on the basis of an avatar while not having an avatar


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for being a bad dancer


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for being a bot


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

banned for held a piss for an hour due to fear of asking for permission to go out


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm breaking all the rules and banning the person below me!


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

Banned because of your avatar... I don't know what it is but it looks very creepy


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for hating on SPG 
Isn't there anyone who likes him?


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned for having every IM program except the best one.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not having any


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

banned for that scary beaver(i think its a beaver lol) picture


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because this has become the "hate on SPG" thread
Oh and he's not a beaver, he's a hamster and he's from Scotland. His name is Special Patrol Group


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for creepy beaver avatar :troll


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ banned for having a split personality


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Banned for hating on someone with a Mitch Hedberg quote. For shame.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for being online right now


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Banned for your sarcastic kitten mocking the way people yawn.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned unfairly


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for justice.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Banned for not liking Asimo


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for liking Asimo.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for excessive pessimism


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> banned for excessive pessimism


Banned for being a judgmental holier than thou type.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not realizing that this is a light-hearted thread ("Just for fun" forum) and that comments are intended as banter


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> banned for not realizing that this is a light-hearted thread ("Just for fun" forum) and that comments are intended as banter


Banned for banning for excessive pessimism which is not light hearted.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ banned for unsuccessful mind-reading


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> ^ banned for unsuccessful mind-reading


Banned because I don't care.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

banned because _I don't care who started it, but I'm finishing it_.


----------



## jamesarcher (Oct 27, 2011)

Banned for finishing it.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for eating PBJs and watching the Church Channel nightly


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for making me itchy


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Banned for constantly sitting in the middle of park benches. Don't people realize that this makes other people, who might wish to sit down, uncomfortable?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Mr Blues said:


> Banned for constantly sitting in the middle of park benches. Don't people realize that this makes other people, who might wish to sit down, uncomfortable?


Banned for joining SAS in April.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Banned for liking one of the greatest movies ever!


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

JGreenwood said:


> Banned for liking one of the greatest movies ever!


For looking like a manly man while liking a bunch of girly movies.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for secretly being Bill S. Preston, Esq.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned because Neo said so.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for falling down


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned for wearing high heels and then getting drunk


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for thing I get drunk

Edit:I meant THINKING not thing


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for wtf post of the day


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for pointing out my stupidity


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for the sake of being banned.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being Jcgray


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

My last name is Grey  And you're banned once again for that avatar of yours


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned because I _really _want that cat!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for stalking my cat!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for having a cat that stole blue human eyes.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

^ Banned for I am angry right now, not need solid reasons


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for reloading anything but the Matrix.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not Falling Up! :kma


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for licking the best Super Mario Bros. character.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned in blue lettering


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for having pink in your avatar!!!!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for leaving that dog or fox in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for falling down.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for duplicate banning.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for scaring me with that creepy display picture.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

^Banned for impersonating Jude Law.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for occupying wall street.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for wanting to be banned


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for bottom feeding.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

^ Banned for Falling Down :fall


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

^Banned for skinny dipping.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for living in a cave...


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for liking death metal!


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Banned for liking old people music.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for being in a fort that's worth something. 


itisgoingtobefine said:


> ^ Banned for Falling Down :fall


bro, that's the third time... lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for using a water gun instead of a real one


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned for joining SAS recently.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for picking on the newbees!


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned for banning....


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not even knowin the day..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for the hell of it. :duck


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Banned for licking toads! :rofl


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being positive! xd


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because I can


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Banned for being a great a friend.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Banned for ODing on friends, and for writing "your beautiful" over and over in that post-a-pic thread.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Banned for chewing with your mouth open. NomNomNom


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having more posts than I.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for liking Malcolm in the middle but attempting to ban evade by liking The Gunslinger. That won't work with me... no matter how much I like it.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being turned on by the moon


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for being a moon hating terrorist :|


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having a christmas hat in your avatar....


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for hating Christmas


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Banned for being cool


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

^Banned for thinking he is alone...


----------



## ExiledAstronaut (Dec 6, 2011)

^Banned for loving both cats AND dogs. That's not cool.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for thinking that it's not cool to love both cats and dogs.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for not wearing a santa hat.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Banned for wearing a Santa Hat. :rofl


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having 1,326 friends in your friendlist


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

^Banned for being tired of life at a young age...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being Lost instead of Found. :kma


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

^Banned for being a Blue M&M


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for using similes in your sig


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for not having a display picture!


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

banned for being good looking


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for banning based on good looks


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

^Banned for being a Cool Zombie


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Santa Claus


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

banned coz i cant make out/not sure what your avater is... hehe...


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for suggesting that working is inferior to playing.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

jchildr said:


> smurfed for smurfing


smurfed for smurfing


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for lack of originality


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for being a zombie.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being complete insane/completamento pazzito


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for thinking it's already over when it isn't.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for envisioning sugar plums dancing


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

banned for...existing!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for falling apart secretly


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Banned for asking too many questions re guys' ideal woman.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being too lazy to answer all of those questions.


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Banned for being tired of life at only age 16.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being too positive.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning a girl


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for having a post per day rate of: 0.68


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being philosopher


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being already over


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for living in California


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for living in California.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I ban the insane 1.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a moderator


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for letting mods play games.


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

banned for having 21 posts, completely unacceptable...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bannned! for signature removed!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for using 3 n-letters in a word Ba*nnn*ed!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being beautiful and tired of life.


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Banned because you look like a Twilight vampire.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

banned for not believing


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned coz he never Pm me here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for the heck of it...


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Banned for having a MM in your avatar :b


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because your my buddy


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for...Rawring?


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

banned for being conceited


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

banned for being slow!!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being inpatient


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for being so nice n sweet.....hey strawberry!!!


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having a butterfly in your display picture.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for slightly resembling Toshiro from Bleach.


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Banned because you are not drinking lemonade! =p


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Banned because this is the 1st time I've ever seen you on here.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned for hiding your face too much


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

banned for not getting me a Christmas present this year


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned cause I'm bored.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned cause I'm procrastinating and bored.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for not searching anything else


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Banned for being the person above me.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for triacerotops gum.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because I like your avatar


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Banned for living in California


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for being fine!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for standing next to a pool table.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Banned for having a dangerous status.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being insecure,just like me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being like someone else. 

Always remember you're unique, just like everybody else!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having 60 772 posts:wtf


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

banned for only having 143 posts


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for lack of communication with me


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for not being a pirate.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Underage. Git!!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned for living in Australia


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being a hallucinating zebra


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for rawring


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned just because


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for being a ninja and a zombie, no one can be 2 kinds of awesome.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for liking too many kinds of metal

(though that is no reason to be banned, because it's kind of amazing)


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I love your avatar.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Banned for being tired of life.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having colourful profile site.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for having a bad poker face


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having a worse poker face than i have.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Banned for having a worse poker face than i have.


Banned for banning too many peeps


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for having spaces in your username


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for not finishing your name before 'rawr'ing. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned for not messaging me


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for trying to check me out beforewards


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for being a lazy lazer.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for not being wired enough to notice my only semi-laziness.


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned for STILL not messaging me


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for attempting to lure me into...


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned for thinking I'd do that :cry


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for meowing.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for chasing me


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for not letting me win the Last post wins thread.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Banned for even bothering, 'cause we all know I've already won, baby.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

bland


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

...


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for wishing you lived in California.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for suggesting cruelty to insects (fly to the fire) lol


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being stuck in groundhogs day


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Banned for being too pretty!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned because your avatar shines with brightness and beauty!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because your team is playing my team soon, bay area rules bob


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for something I'm unable to think of.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for thinking he is winning...

popeye the sailorman...


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for obsessing over Popeye.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for banning me


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for banning me after being banned.


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Banned for banning


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because zebras are awesome


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Unbanned because you like zebras. Banned because zebras are just donkeys with stripes.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for liking the same movies than I do.


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned for having a huge beak.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being too busy to fill out your info


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for having the same name as my friend.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for being prejudice against idiots.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned for being funny


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

Banned for being colorful.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for being anti-Kira.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned because I like to ban people!


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Banned because girls have cooties.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for eclipsing four images of oneself instead of the usual seventeen. Tsk tsk.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for staring with one eye


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for combining the two most cliched types of beings into one status and then twisting, scarring, damaging, and breaking all illusions of my grandeur.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for whatever reason


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Banned for being at a loss for words.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for blazing.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for listening metal.


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned bc banning ppl makes me happy?


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned because I feel like banning someone.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for flying to the fire, that's dangerous. :yes


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned for being a safety freak 0.o


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for something, I'm not feeling creative enough for a proper reason.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Banned for deep sea fishing


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for 'lolwut?'


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because its a game and I have to.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because you always have a choice.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned for being dutch (just like me).


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being stalker


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned for commenting!!!


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

So many colors! Bring forth the ban-hammer!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ banned for giving the evil eye


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for hiring a grocery store..


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being born in the same year as me.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned....:um....Yeah.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned fo posting after me in Last post wins thread


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for being so quick to ban me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for nothing haha..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned............for....uh..:stu


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned banned banned..


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned :flush


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I just banned you:whip


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh i banned u too hehe


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned. Who needs imagination when I don't even have to think of a reason?


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

banned for no apparent reason... 




microwave


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for randomly having "microwave" in your post.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for meowing.


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for lurking


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for being super small


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for being a saints fan
Packers all the way


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for being underaged!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for playing a Gibson Flying V Instead of a Gibson Firebird.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

^ Banned


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for having a kitty when I don't


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

^ banned for being jealous lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

banned for being too far


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for using the word "bro"


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for joining recently


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having an assonant username


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Banned bc you needed to be banned!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

just banned!!!!!!


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

canned


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a logically-impossible username


----------



## MiniKiwi (Jan 22, 2012)

banned for quoting marx- i believe ive pointed that out about u like everytime im under u


so uh banned for having a bunch of pumpkins in ur avi!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being a mini kiwi o:


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned for having the signature i want  (especially the 1st line)

And if you created the first line yerself - double banned for being too clever!! :kma


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for having 2 A's in your name.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Banned for your age x 2 = your total amount of posts.


----------



## roylee1970 (Dec 11, 2011)

Banned for being able to multiply better than me.


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned for having numbers in your username.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Banned for being a Led Zeppelin song


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for having an uneven number of posts.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for having an even number of posts.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being the first person I'm banning here!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for being a fan of someone I don't know.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for living in arizona.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Banned for calling yourself insane


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for liking Tinkerbell


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for loving Stan


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for tiny avvie


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

bannnedddddddd forrrrrrr ummm..he already knows


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for calling me a 'he'!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> banned for calling me a 'he'!


Sorry I wanted to ban someone else..u posted before I clicked on post option..well u r banned for this misunderstanding:yes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol banned for being too late to ban the other person!


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Banned for having precisely 100 posts at this time


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned banned banned


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because you said banned three times


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because ur status made me want to eat cheese..


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for being really beautiful and not knowing it.


----------



## SAD Panda (Feb 6, 2012)

*** Banned for hitting on members ***

(This is my first post, please don't ban me


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

SAD Panda said:


> *** Banned for hitting on members ***
> 
> (This is my first post, please don't ban me


Too late, your banned. Take your god damn bamboo out with you as well.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for having a cigarette in her avatar


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

SAD Panda said:


> *** Banned for hitting on members ***
> 
> (This is my first post, please don't ban me


xD I wasn' hitting on her,I was just making her a compliment.

Neutrino-Banned for having those awesome horses at your display picture.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for having what looks like Edward from Twilight on your avatar uke

EDIT: LOL I just realized that's you... my bad


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for thinking the previous poster was edward from twilight lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having an anime girl as an avvie


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for having a south park character as a avatar


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having 'Rawr' two times in your username.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for banning a fellow rawr person!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for rawr overload.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for thinking there can be a rawr overload


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because you changed your username.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned period lol


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for having The rawrster as your status


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for not wishing me a vallentines day hehe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for having nothing in your status.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


> Banned for having nothing in your status.


Banned because you added me as a friend. Yeah, I know, I'm a proper b---h ;]


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being from a country I want to visit


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> banned for being from a country I want to visit


Banned for over hyping England


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^because he said so.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

^ Banned for not inviting me to help with taking over the world.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because you never say hi


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

Banned because you live in the same state I do.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for having an even number of posts


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for being so friendly


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being a saint.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned is the evil mouse


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for being female. :b


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

Well u very well no wot i could be replying 

Banned for thinking your a dance commandeer :d


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^banned for expecting nothing in return. A woman should want it all or nothing.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned for having more posts than I.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I love your avatar!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banded because she is too pretty.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^ banned for thinking nobody cares.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned because daisies makes me wanna play the "loves me, not" game


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having a female avatar, but a male gender


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned because I have the power to do so


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

banned because I dont feel like smiling fight now


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for having exactly 100 posts.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

banned for replacing an o with a 0


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being able to go wherever you are in your avatar. It looks pretty there btw


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being younger than me.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for having a awesome avatar


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for taking my cake


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned because I'm depressed and want to do negative things.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for banning people!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not specifying your location


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for assuming I didn't specify my location.  I'm clearly from somewhere


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for saying your 18 in your name, but really only 17


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for assuming that symbolizes my age


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for having too many quotes in your signature.


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for burping on all the stuff to the left of my screen.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for having an odd avatar


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for excessive use of rawr


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because your avatar also scares me x)


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Banned because teenagers are weird.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Gasp* banned for making such a comment


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for making me feel old.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a puking avatar.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being a harry stan


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Banned for disapproving of Harry Stan.


----------



## Retiarymetal (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for being offline


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

banned for being a Technoliberateur


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Banned for living in one of the most boring cities in California.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for being Insecure!


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned because I'm unable to figure out the Scrabble joke your avatar may or not be. Double banned if it has nothing to with scrabble.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for going insane.


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for using a fake greek letter in your signature.


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

Banned for....just banned.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not giving a reason of banning.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for not wearing socks.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

but I am wearing socks. Banned for lying about my socks


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Banned for lying about him lying about you wearing socks. Moar posts related to socks.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being such a nice guy! And also for lying :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*readjusts my binoculars* Banned for wearing the wrong socks.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for banning the person that banned you. :lol


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Banned for liking the saints


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for having a smiley face with weird eyebrows lol


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Banned for having a signature with so many true statements.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

Banned for stealing all the turnips from Lettuce Bond's Garden.


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

Banned for wearing plaid too many days in a row.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for having a user name one letter short of festival.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being Mr. Mug.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for liking Harry Potter.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not liking Harry potter


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Banned for taking my cake ! :teeth


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for not realizing that the cake is a lie.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*banned*

banned for telling us cake, any cake, is a lie.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for talking about my cake! >.<


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for thinking nobody likes her.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking nobody cares!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^banned for falling 18 times


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

>.< I cant help it Im a clumsy person! Banned for having 860 posts lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for having a long signature


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for posting right before I finished posting my ban of Ciel Phantomhive!

... Is it just me or do I end up halting this thread every time I post? :s


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for not using capitalization in your username.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because my stomach hurts..


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for having Stan as your avatar 

(love Stan btw)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for being in a different time zone.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being a dance commander.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for not showing me her funky socks.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

can you handle it's awesomeness?  banned for having so many posts


----------



## fauzdar65 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned....for being of same age as mine


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because... I'm the first person who checked your profile!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for thinking she is ugly.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having his own fan group!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being part of the same fan group you discourage


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for banning me because I'm part of this awesome fan group.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for never being online on Yahoo Messenger


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being insane


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for reminding me


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned, because I can.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because you can't


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for using fire as a cleanser. everyone knows that does absolutely nothing for hard water deposits on porcelain sinks and tubs.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Banned for secretly preferring Shemp over Curly.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned because your age is an odd number.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for your left toe being bigger than the right one.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

huh said:


> Banned for your left toe being bigger than the right one.


Banned for being from Wisconsin.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being from Minnesota.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for confusing location


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

:evil


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for too many reasons


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned for...................Idk. :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for that thing you did over in that place.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for being from uhhhh... Planet X? Is that like Planet 10 or Planet X? So confused


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for being 40 years old


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for... banned for... :cry


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

banned for crying!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I ban you all.. mwahaha.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

banned for being a super moderator! and pretty


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being a Headbanger.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for having a status that says "low n slow"


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for living in jersey.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for Shermer, Illinois not being a real place.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ban. ban ban. ughh because I don't like your avatar.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned for being sexier then me


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for being a Super Mod


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for posting in guys vs gals thread lol


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for staying in my Last Post Wins thread


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for posting as I was posting 

Edit: I feel like I'm cursed for not seeing posts lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned- for trying to throw us off


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for me throwing you off


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for not letting me ban Ventura for banning me because of my awesome Optimus Prime avatar.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

***Post edited***

Banned for banning people for not letting you ban other people.


----------



## Voyager (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned for not having a larger avatar, so we can get a better look at that beautiful smile of yours.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

****Thread Advisory****

Refrain from making negative personal comments, please.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a moderator


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Banned for being a pumpkin.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for being underwater


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned for being in snow.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Banned for breaking post records! :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned errrrr for errrr changing your avatar a lots


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being a Super Moderator!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for being a musician


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being a rawrster.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because haha!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not taking this thread seriously


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for having a pumpkin avatar


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned teh banner or banned the banner, that banned the banners.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being a super-moderator


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being handsome.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for having a mustache, and goatee.....


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for having an unreadable avatar.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for no reason, because any reason attempting to be facetious will get me an infraction apparently.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Banned for using words I don't understand


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for showing your bones and insides


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

banned for doing the hokey pokey


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned for being in Florida


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm banning the person below me and above me.
In fact I'm banning everyone in this thread. :um

Best regards, NatureFellow, 'super moderator'
THAT'S RIGHT.
I'M LIKE THE SECRET POLICE :troll


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for banning everybody in the thread.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Benned for being a resident in Nowheresville!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

banned for not posting enough


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

banned for having a silly avatar


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Banned for excessive headbanging


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned for speaking mexican in your sig.
This is 'murrica.
We speak 'murrican.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for stealing my cat's name.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned for being earth bound


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for hiding from reality


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for setting things on fire.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for being Minnie the moocher


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned for having a link as your sig.
ohhh like I'm going to click on that so I can be rick-rolled...righttt :um
:lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for pink in your avvie.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned because you're younger than me


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned because everyone is younger than me :cry


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for banning


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for eating ghosts! Who's souls have you taken?!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for making me smile. :mum


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned because you're a cat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BANNED because I said so!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for loving games lol


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for posting as I was posting


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BANNED for banning the wrong person.

LOL!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for being Namco!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being a copycat!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for being in Texas!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for...
Banned...

:cry


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for crying!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BANNED FOR MAKING Me CRY!!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for making me make you cry!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!
Good one!

Banned for being older than me


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for being... yellow...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

I aint yellow!
Im MELLOW!

Banned for not knowing that!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for proving me wrong!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

WAIT!!!

WHY ARE WE BANNING EACH OTHER!

We NEED EACH OTHER TO BEAT THE GIRLS AS GUYS VS. GALS!!!

COME ON MAN!
I UNBAN YOU!


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for using all caps.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for interrupting our banning!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banning for interrupting the interruption!

Side note: I can't post for 24 hours!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making me snort when i laughed just now!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for posting gibberish


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for posting gibberish in his signature

("although he may walk among us, he is not ours" in Japanese)


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

hoddesdon said:


> banned for posting gibberish in his signature
> 
> ("although he may walk among us, he is not ours" in Japanese)


should be - Although he may walk among us, he is not one of us.

Its google translate, what do you expect.

Banned for correcting me. lol


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> should be - Although he may walk among us, he is not one of us.
> 
> Its google translate, what do you expect.
> 
> Banned for correcting me. lol


Banned for one, _two_ many x's in your name.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Black And Mild said:


> Banned for one, _two_ many x's in your name.


banned for looking a bit like Turk from Scrubs and uber jealous because of it


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned!!


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for being mean to me


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for being too sensitive.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for being insensitive. :b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for using the tongue face.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having that picture of Link as your avatar.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for doing what you do.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

gninnab ekil leef I esuaceb tsuj dennaB


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for playing Pac-Man.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for dissing PAC man


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for not showing your entire face on your avatar


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not noticing he has red eyes


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for not putting a pudding pop next to Bill Cosby's quote


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for alliteration in above post.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for prohibiting everything!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making my brain hurt on that other thread


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for having a awesome new avatar  or do I dare say it... its rawrsome!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned because its my job :cry


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for being slow - its also my job :rain

edit: banned for banning yourself due to gameguy deleted post. I'm terrible at this job


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being annoying


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for calling xTKsaucex annoying


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for making me laugh with your banning


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being to gorgous and rarwersome!! :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for 'rawring"!

Edit: Banned for posting while I was posting! Why does this happen to me!?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for superman AV


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for... Banned..

I CANT BAN MY FRIEND!!


Wait...

JC!!!

BANNED FOR POSTING BEFORE ME!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not noticing my mistake in thinking that AV was a spiderman AV and not a Superman AV lol


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for stealing Carl Sagan's identity.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for asking us to not worry!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for being number 18 of the fallen! Or fallen 18 times...something...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for putting the toilet paper in the holder the wrong way.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for I have no idea!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what to ban for!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for banning my friend


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Ban for making that ban... personal...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for banning so many fellow members


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for recognizing those numbers!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for...
Banned...
I CANT BAN MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for not banning me! I thought you were my friend?!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for the heck of banning!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for using heck as a ban! That's a nasty place to be banned to...


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking I banned him to that place!!


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for knowing that is where I was banned to by you!


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Banned for 667 posts ! 
666!!!
_


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for one day reaching 666 posts!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Bannd for the hyper umm drunk so cant think of the... oh superstition of the number 666


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for liking Carl Sagan. i mean come on what about Charles Darwin or Richard Dawkins :b


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for being 50 post limit king!

Edit: Ergh I took too long to ban! Was banning Mr. Sagan


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

banned for thinking I'm drunk. I go to AA :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Banned for liking Carl Sagan. i mean come on what about Charles Darwin or Richard Dawkins :b


They are all in the same league. I am fans of all all. However I just like how Sagan took a poetic and scientific approach to explaining the cosmos. I love Sagan. But no more than I lofe the likes of Brian Greene, Feynman, Dawkins... all


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for not banning!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for banning me. I also ban myself for drunk posting.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for banning himself. Come on dude don't ban yourself. Fight! Come on man I'm dissapointed.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for the creepiest avatar I've ever seen. =p


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for having a hot avatar


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for having a green hat and pointing at it


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having only half of your face in your avatar!


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for having and awesome mustache


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for signature.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for username being "SuperSky"


----------



## TheGouldbergVariations (May 9, 2012)

Banned for uhh , uhhh... living in "Obama's city"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for banning the Hero of Time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Un-banned for having a Pacman AV!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I roll that way.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for rolling that way


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned until further notice. :sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not even having 200 posts yet


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a post Nazi


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for learning German.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Its SPARTICUS, not Sporteous.

BANNED FOR THE MISSPELL


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

proibido para traduzir isto


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for making me use Google's translator.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being too curious


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for being here so long


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned 'cause I has a root beer


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because you won't give me your root beer.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned so that perhaps I may be banned back on your 1000th post *hopes*


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned because I can't tell what your avatar is


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for being Yogurt instead of Pudding


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for picking pudding over pie.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for confusing avatar.


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Banned for banning anything and not everything


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ banned for being on SAS and instead of watching an AFL game

(a game of Australian football which is considered a religion in Melbourne)


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for mentioning AFL.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for mentioning banning


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Banned for running over Lionel Richie


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for giving me the bad news that Lionel Richie was run over.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for being bound for Earth!


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for being a member of another forum besides this one.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

Banned for making me want a black and mild


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for wearing a Mickey Mouse shirt


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for being a feminist.


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

banned for not having a batman related picture


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

northstar1991 said:


> Banned for wearing a Mickey Mouse shirt


That's not me it's Azealia Banks lolll


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

kismetie said:


> banned for not having a batman related picture


Banned for being new


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Banned for nick, I want yogurt now :/_


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being lithuanian.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for being Finnish.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Banned for being male ;o_


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being in the same age as my parents.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for thinking my mustahce is fake :bah


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yogurt said:


> That's not me it's Azealia Banks lolll


lol Sorry


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Banned for having the same picture I have in my room!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having pictures in your room.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned for being younger than 18.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned for falling down!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for posting on this thread


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Banned because this game sucks and it's Friday night, 10pm and I'm here to read this crap.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

banned for falling down


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for living in the rainy state


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for having 545 posts


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for Blazing infinitely.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Banned furiously!


----------



## amberr (May 9, 2012)

Banned for spittin on my onion rings. :teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for eatting the last cookie.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned for surviving.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Banned for thinking vegas is overrated.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned for thinking Vegas is accurately rated. :b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for having a username that starts with "S"


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Banned for hurting my feelings. D;


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Banned for making me want marshmallows


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, Earthquaking is not permitted. I'll show you out.

Banned.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for going against the notion that there is no dark side of the moon. HOW DO YOU KNOW?!?!?!?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for seeing Smashing pumpkins in concert. Jealous.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Banned for not living in contiguous US.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

You mess with one Canadian, you mess with all Canadians. You're banned, Limey.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned on the run.

(I think I've used that one before, but whatever.)


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for liking boringball… I mean baseball.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Banned for having an awesome name_


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what your status means.. :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being so pretty!!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for being so pretty!!


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for being the prettiest person on the forum!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having SA at such an old age.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that NOBODY knows who said my last quote.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking you're wise enough to have a quote on MY signature


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for lying to me about having a lawyer


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for confusing me with that last reply


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for calling ME a LIAR


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for being a GameGuy instead of a gameboy


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

*looks through his binoculars*

Banned for wearing your socks inside-out.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

banned for stealing my exact signature..


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for being a liar liar undergarments on fire.... :blank


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because you've posted a way too many times on this thread :b


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking fake moustaches are funny.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not being as smart as the man in your avatar


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for playing too many video games.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a collar Nazi


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for being human


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar that I can't read because the text is too small


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because i don't hate you


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned because caterpillars are ugly.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for not making me a sammich..


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned because of irony


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned because you're a human.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

banned because apparently, you're an entrance


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned cause you made me Lol and feel like a ***** XD


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

banned because i didn't think about it like that (*-*)/ lol


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for making me remember this awesome ...awesome thing... 
( l ) ( / ) ( l ) ( / ).. the butt dance
hahah


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

banned because the butt dance is too awesome for unprotected eyes! lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for wearing flannel.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned being where I want to be--somewhere cold


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for making this awkward.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned because awkwardness rules


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I needed an exit, and you weren't it.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned because your avatar is pretty


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Banned because harry potter sucks


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned because you just insulted a thing that I love and have loved since childhood.


----------



## ImaDinosaur (Feb 6, 2012)

Banned for posting twice and enjoying good fantasy.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned because I can post as much as I want. :boogie
And for having a cool username.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for either not knowing what Hogwarts is or pretending not to know.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because you said 'coz' instead of saying 'because'


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

banned because he doesn't understand the importance of correct grammar :b


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

banned because he needs a hug.lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because there's some text in your avatar but the letters are so small that I can't read.. it's annoying.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned for leaving his partner to join KramersHalfSister during the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because you think the moustache does not suit me


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because you don't realize that _full beard + hot summer = does not work_


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for banning too many people.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because I'm a dictator


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_Banned because I want a pie now >.<_


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

banned for having a panda as their avatar


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for not having a sharp scythe


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for having a **** avatar..


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for being from the UK


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being from Location


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for not being from the 4th dimension...


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for being on here longer than me


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> banned


Banned for not giving a reason for banning me!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

smurfed for smurfing


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

banned for that hideous chipmunk


----------



## Tomohiro3 (May 23, 2012)

Banned because Michael Jordan is NOT a banana


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for not refilling the TP.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Tomohiro3 said:


> Banned because Michael Jordan is NOT a banana


Banned because that makes no sense.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for trolling


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

banned for being a nincompoop


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Like your einstein AV. but banned for using nincompoop


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

****BANNED**** For being an astronomy nerd.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking I give a damned about astronomy (just kidding)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

****BANNED**** For not giving a damn about astronomy, that is important science you know?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned, just banned.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not helping your little av who happens to be having a seizure


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for incessant jiggling.

Dagnabbit. Banned for beating me to it.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for being a massive fruitcake


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Banned because if anything, this forum needs more fruitcakes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not avoiding this thread


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Banned for spending time on this thread.....Wait, what?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for living in a state of confusion.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for altering you other, better avatar


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for talking gibberish


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking I was talking gibberish.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for not knowing himself enough to know he was uttering gibberish


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for having a terrible avatar


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being the son of Spartacus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for pumpkins!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating pumpkins.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for banning the hatred of pumpkins


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for the banning of the hatred of pumpkins


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making my eyes cross out of confusion


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for not keeping up with the confusion.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for not letting him stay confused, because it's funny.


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for finding others confusion amusing.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not having a sense of humour


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being banned because of pumpkins.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned for all this talk of pumpkins


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for bigotry against pumpkins


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for having 1,540 posts


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Banned for having a generic status.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having a car instead of a bus in your avatar.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for thinking its my face in that pic.


----------



## Tomohiro3 (May 23, 2012)

You're banned for using a keyboard to write text


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for an N/A avatar


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned because game guy declared it so!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having delusions of grandeur


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having delusions of grandeur.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not thinking outside of the square.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being shapeist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being overtly gentle


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar that reminds me of a cold winter.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for no moustache in avatar


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I'm tired of hearing about those moustache.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for making me LOL.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for lolling at me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for wasting your time and banning strangers online.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

-


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because I want to.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because you wanted to ban me.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for banning a rawrster :banana


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being such a banner


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

mark101 said:


> @ Secretaz Banned for imagining Ian Curtis has a bird on his shoulder


yeah my mistake, was trying to correct a double post but it went horribly wrong!

..and yes its Val, my birdy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not actually banning anyone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Canberra


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being jealous that Canberra is even colder than Tasmania


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for rubbing it in that you guys have bigger pumpkins than I could ever grow over here in Texas.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I thought Essex is in States :con


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for making me think I shouldn't ban you because you post perfectly good points.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for not having pikachu in your avatar anymore. I hope that was you.:b


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for not realising I need to share my love out with more than one cat


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because your status and location are both just "..."


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for being a witch


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one for being a witch instead of a good old witch burning.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

mark101 said:


> Banned tho im sorry coz we are in the same team when the zombie apocalypse hits


I love it!! You apologized for banning me.  See why you guys around here rock?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for banning some one for being a witch instead of a good old witch burning.


Banned because I'm having a hard time seeing your avatar and from where I am it looks like a Tiger eating a spotted octopus. I hope it's just my really bad contacts playing tricks on me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking the leopard was a Tiger and thinking its tail was an octopus?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for thinking the leopard was a Tiger and thinking its tail was an octopus?


Oh!!! :doh

Banned for telling me I don't know the difference between a leopard and a tiger.............in other words banned for telling me the truth. You could have just nodded and said to yourself "doofus! She doesn't know the difference between a leopard and a tiger.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Texas


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for living in Texas


banned because apparently I have to abide by the rules.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Geordie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the hell of it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for just being a Canadian


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of Canadians.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to monotonous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pineapples.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for challenging my authority XD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not respecting my authority!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to young


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on north korea.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for playing video games


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking nature.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not posting enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting to much.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to outwit me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being blue.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm older than you XD


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being big.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

banned for having a cow dancing in a suit made of cowhide as your avatar and don't you dare say the suit isn't made of cowhide... I know real cowhide when I see it!


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for questioning the disco cow's dress sense.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for making the cows to dance.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for fantasizing about dancing cows


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for being on more than one social anxiety forum


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for having twelve keys


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for having the name Joe. Brings back BAAAAD memories yo.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

You do not wanna know how crazy it gets man. Banned for hating on spanking.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for taking an interest in spanking. And my sexy parties. Crazy man smh.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

mark101 said:


> Banned because i never recieved any invites to your sexy parties


not banning because he's mint. 2x Above person, you have just be double banned.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banning for being from newcastle. just warning you ahead of time I made a post on a thread you made out of anger. Just chillax and don't decapitate me. thanks.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

"Reach for the moon. At least if you fail, you'll fall to the stars"


Banned for stealing my quote about the moon and the stars. It's been my motto since the 60's. No, seriously...............and it works!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for constantly trying to win "Last post wins"


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having a cute cat in your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for making me to ban you again.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being an Essex Man.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for having an opinion! :um


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for high diving into a quasar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 40


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for joining in the same month as me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning march.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because "mad as a march" kinda sounds like "mark". Besides, you have a palindrome in your username.

It's too much, you seriously should be banned. (this is my first ban in ages, and that's saying a lot)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for trying to bringing me back into the banning business.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for letting him succeed.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because he didn't succeed. He was clearly banned, multiple times.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being brought back into the banning business.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark, I *will* consistently ban you.

In simple words: *Banned*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for teaming up with Mark.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you might be right *holds a white flag halfway up*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I was kidding, I don't even have a flag. Yes, you are banned again, Mark.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you are Mark again.

Fine, I'll target someone else. Mark has me beat.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to surrender.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for trying to be my next target.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for running into the sights.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for leading me into the sights! Duh!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm not supposed to ban you any more.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you are about to get me out of it again.

Okay, scratch that ban. Unbanned. You are a free man now, Mark! Enjoy it!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being free and not imprisoned.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'd ban you but Mark banned me, I think from banning anyone... I can still try to type it.... bbbbbanana... yes! banana-ban!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning bananas.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning too many times in the past hour.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in Norway where I'm sure its not as boiling hot right now as it is here.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because of implying I have a polar bear as a pet.

not saying i don't


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I was implying that you have a polar bear as a pet. That and since you may have a polar bear as I pet I also assume you live in an igloo surrounded by penguins.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for assuming someone would live in an igloo


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for banning so many members of our glorious community!


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for banning more members than me (I know you must have).


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for having a 'Jay Leno/Elvis AV


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting to late.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for posting too early!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for no particular reason.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being 101 years old (either that, or born in the year 101)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking pumkins


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

banned for being blue


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being female


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

banned for maleness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not giving an Iota


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having 607 posts.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for sleeping all day!


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for failing to complete the game.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking this was a _game._


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned as a sacrifice to the ban hammer


----------



## Tecciztecatl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Washington


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for passing gas just now.


----------



## Tecciztecatl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the author of the quote in your sig.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning that GameGuy does not know the author of the quote in his sig.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having an odd number of posts


----------



## Tecciztecatl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for having lived an odd number of years.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 23


----------



## Tecciztecatl (Jun 14, 2012)

Banned for posting at the same time as me, for the same thing as me, and for the same person as me. xD


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for paying that much attention to time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having Pac-man as your avatar


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for using some one elses banned against me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for thinking that alliterative usernames are cool


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for uniting vegetables. In my vegetable garden I am a god. I don't appreciate vegetable revolutions at all.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a woman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because know one else is playing


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for banning twice in a row. AND fir banning yourself. You may no longer play this game.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned because know one else is playing


Banned because you're wrong.

Someone is playing!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hooray, your banned because you are playing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of Bananas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a dinosaur as your avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on the T-rex 77


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for hating on the T-rex 77


Banned for your avatar being cuter than me. :-(


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for playing this game


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for playing this game


Banned for not letting me play.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making cupcakes


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for making cupcakes


Banned because you ate my cupcakes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for catching me eating your cupcakes


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for catching me eating your cupcakes


Banned because they really weren't cupcakes...........

And now you don't know what they were made from...............

Aw..............

Feeling queasy?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not giving me cupcakes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for beating me to the punchline


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not getting a room you two


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for speaking out of place


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not having a polar bear in their avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can't have polar bears and penguins, this is the southern hemisphere. Banned for not knowing the difference


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being big and blue.. are you an alien?


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for being a bunny. Only people are allowed on these forums.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for being cute.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_banned for being attention flfdfdsf ;ssss_


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

Banned for banning a person I already banned. No backseat moderating...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on backseat moderating.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a monotonous username


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for what you did yesterday


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for southpark


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you still here, remember I banned you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Supper Banned for posting in the last post wins.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Triple banned in to the sin bin


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Irreversibly banned from existence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned from the pages of history, extinct forever


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not existing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to come back from extinction


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking you exist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being disobedient


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being almost as stubborn as me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to match me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a wise guy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm being a wise guy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having less posts than me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for failing to realize that in little more than a week if not less that wont be the case.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Those are fighting words, can you back them up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Indeed


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I thought not, your just not in my league


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for Thinking there are even "leagues" beneath me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking you are the alpha when clearly you are omega


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that I am the Alpha and the Omega.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No just the omega :teeth


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

Banned for using a blue smiley


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being female


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I have to ban you again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being tiny


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for having the same turn offs as me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to cute


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for typing 'to' instead of 'too'.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being my grammar coach


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bananaI win because I have banned the entire forum.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for cool dancing banana!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:int Banned for banning me


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for holding up an interesting sign.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for adopting Evo


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for adopting Evo


Banned for putting Evo up for adoption...............you abandoner!!!


----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned for putting Evo up for adoption...............you abandoner!!!


Banned for being female.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning my friend


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for being a nice guy.................... so who am i going to beat up now???? here kitty kitty *evil grin*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You know why your banned.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for having a _boring_ username


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for daring to point out how boring I am.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for not backing away from THE thread and letting me win


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking ill let any one win that thread.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for thinking ill let any one win that thread.


Look! A chicken!

Banned for looking


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I looked.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for not following instructions


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to give me instructions as if I'm some kind of lowly drone.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for not accepting your lowly droneness


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from texas.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for reminding me i live in texas..............my blood and heart belong to new orleans


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

banned for being a Saint's fan


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for having the status' '' A hermit in Paradise'' . If you are a Hermit, how can you ever be in paradise?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ban rhymes with dan


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being a poetry critic.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Banned for daring to point out how boring I am.


Not you personally
mo·not·o·nous   [muh-not-n-uhs] 
adjective 1.lacking in variety; tediously unvarying: the monotonous flat scenery.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for quoting monotony


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in New Orleans


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for being a tasmanian devil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having wet dreams


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for being a male!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being female.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for having a furry pet as avatar!


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for being 24.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for being red. Why not choose another colour?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for banning everyone all the time


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for being the same age as me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being the same age as the person you banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being shy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I win again, he reigns supreme over the SAS forum, and the crowd goes wild!


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for celebrating too soon. 

And this crowd will cheer for anything :clap


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because somehow this 0 in your username annoys me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being bored


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for being part of those goofballs who try to win the last post thread. No win for you!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> banned for being part of those goofballs who try to win the last post thread. No win for you!


If I'm a good boy do I at least get a cupcake?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

yes. but you're still banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for giving everyone cupcakes.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being jealous that I give everyone cupcakes. 

If you behaved maybe you'd get more. :sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not giving me a freaking cupcake!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Banned for not giving me a freaking cupcake!


Banned for needing a freaking cupcake.










Leaving you one in the time out corner


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still giving everyone cupcakes.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for leaving a really gross picture on the other thread. Where can I sign the ban order?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for misplacing the paper work.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban chanty


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for being big and blue


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him before I could.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning so many people.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned from being in Teaxus


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

For totally screwing up the spelling of this fine state!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

That spelling comes with an accent


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

If you're using our Texas accents it should be Tax ***


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Now look what you did! You made me bleep out!!

I ban you!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for blaming me.

btw...........the bone I fractured was my funny bone........not lying. They've been using the technical term all this time. 

So I couldn't possibly have made you laugh. It's broke.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

You don't need a "bone" to make me laugh. In fact I prefer that you don't errrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, I hear ya on that one. 

I'm gonna use up all my posts for the day with you guys! 


Later gators!


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for the Hokey Pokey thing. Come on, seriously?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not knowing that the Hokey Pokey REALLY IS what IT'S all ABOUT!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from texas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using this thread excessively


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being a HYPERcrite


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because... because... because I cant think of anything witty to say right now.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for being unwitty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being inferior


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being inferior to ME.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not respecting your elders


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

In that case banned for being old.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for spending so much time on SAS


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because im almost at 700 posts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 300 posts behind me


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I want someone to ban me.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you told me to do it and I did. 

Darn!!! I never do what people want me to do!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making to many cupcakes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for overuse of the banning feature


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not being banned all day.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I forgot to ban him.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I ban you in the name of Ban deodorant spray!!!!

No other reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning deodorant.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your banned just for the hell of it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your Name has two B's in it so you clearly want to be banned.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for calling me an alien


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

More importantly, banned for reasons known.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not making me a cupcake !


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I did make you a cupcake and you didn't notice.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for making me a cupcake.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

BAnned for having an O at the end of your name


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being a Super Moderator.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> Banned for making me a cupcake.


So you don't like cupcakes, huh? I've got a special one for people who are banned.

btw............you're banned!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for going on this thread


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because you banned someone for going on this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having an ugly avatar


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for insulting somebody's avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your banned for having an unusual avatar.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for saying I have an ugly avatar! :wife 
I'm kinda disappointed in you now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry honeybuns
But your still banned


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned! :bah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banning myself for upsetting Secretaz


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for being a *****


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for existing.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for banning someone because he exists! Banned !


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being a year older than me


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being older than me


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having a monster in avatar.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for being pretty


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning her before I could ban for that avatar giving me nightmares.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for saying "ban" too many times in one sentence.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not liking the word ban.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for liking the word ban


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for saying the word "---"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for banning the Great PAC-MAN!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lying about not being pac-man.


----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

Banned for not showing me the way to narnia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are all banned, by the oracle


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by me the supreme being. Just cause I can.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are trumped by the oracle


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for adding me as a friend.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for telling everyone that I added you as a friend


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for overusing the ban button.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being you :boogie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for being bigblue!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for watching South park


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for being the person above me once more.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being younger than my youngest son.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

banned for breaking the space-time continuum by being earth bound and in texas at the same freaking time!!!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for being a ball of fire


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because you banned someone for having his balls on fire!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the terrifying avatar.

:afr


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for saying my avatar is terrifying. It's my face! :bah


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for banning me for boys balls


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for resting your chin on your hand resulting in an overly nonchalant avatar.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for wrecking my last post win. 

No cupcakes for you!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for poisoning cupcakes.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bannanabanned


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

BannannaBread


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banana fanna fo fanna fe fi fo nanna banana!!

Oh and you're banned also.

Just couldn't resist!


You guys are keeping me from working!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bananabanbreadofbaniness


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being extremely bored


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from kentucky...


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for pretending to be a leopard.

also


> No cupcakes for you!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The oracle has returned so everyone is banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And yes the Oracle reigns supreme in SAS, he truly is rather wonderful.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the Oracle is inferior to me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You dare to trifle with the Oracle, are you a fool ?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a fool.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No one shall be spared


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to destroy me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You shall burn for all eternity


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for 1,000 posts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in California


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being tasmanian.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for writing 7.44 posts per day


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only writing 3.92.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I seriously need to decrease the surplus population of my competition on another unnamed thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

In that case your banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Know your place earthlings the Oracle is back


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for claiming to be the Oracle


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for being smarter than me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Oracle is wise and always in control


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being in control.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Silence the Oracle has spoken.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a god-complex.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a gorgeous avatar!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 23, and not the Oracle


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm in a good mood.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a teeny teenager


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for joining in March.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your falling apart


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for bad spelling


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to spell


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning someone for not knowing how to spell when *he *is the one who can not spell


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Oracle has banned you for eternity.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned from life.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for proclaiming yourself, '' The Oracle''. Everyone knows the Oracle is that women from the Matrix movies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking the obvious being pointed out to you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi everyone I know you missed me, so as a reward for missing me I am banning everyone


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are not banned, I know I'm feeling very generous


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for giving people so many compliments in the compliment thread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being in the sky.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being small


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being blue.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned what you gonna do.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Boy you don't want to see me angry


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

is true, i don't want to see you angry :afr 

you're pre-emptively banned!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your banned for using the word pre-emptively.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And the winner is the Oracle


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No you're banned.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned!!
Banned! Banned! Banned! Banned!!

Oh wait.............the song is Spam Spam Spam Spam


Oh............you're banned anyway for a bunch of things. Can't think of them now, but I'm sure you did it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Calm down Chanty, the Oracle is here and by the way you are know banned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned and you cant argue with nuclear bananas.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing a banana and hot dog pizza into my sight. Now I'm blind!! 

Thank you. :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being blind and from texas.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on Texas.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned from not having a location for me to hate on.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the person who said don't hate on Texas.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because its summer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because its winter


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not realizing that the seasons are reversed in the Northern Hemisphere


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for living in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for hating on the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for joining yesterday.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

banned for having over 5,000 posts


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for looking at post count!

err... Banned for having the same name of my first girlfriend.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Banned and you cant argue with nuclear bananas.


and.....banned for eating pizza made in Pripyat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being paranoid!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for derailing the thread!


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being pretty


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for also being bored :lurk


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for living in Robert Clark's book


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about The Hokey Pokey in your signature


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Banned for not being brave enough.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a well wisher


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for reasons I cannot disclose.


----------



## crome (Dec 2, 2008)

banned for being a harry potter fan


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because even though I'm a children/teen librarian I've never read Harry Potter and you've just reminded me of that downfall.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being cool


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting in the last post wins


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned on a whim


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banhammerknifle


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having an alliterative user name.
Edit: @Monotony: Banned for having a status that is only comprehensible for those who understand morse code.
(This thread is weird. Never mind.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not posting enough


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for posting too much.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for forgetting about Google.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Bantasticly banned


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned because you have a Leopard as your avatar picture (is it a leopard?).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Snow leopards eat flying purple ponys.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned because its a Pegasus and they can fly away.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there is only one Pegasus who isn't purple.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for pointing out my mistake.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Banned for too much my little pony....


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for having that smirky grin. Looks like you're up to something.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being so nice! :b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:hug

Now how can I ban that sweet girl??

Ok...........everybody above fallen18 is banned.

Well, except me of course.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banana rider has banned you all


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I already banned everybody but me and fallen18.

Banned for not paying attention!!:sus

No soup for you!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making references to the soup nazi.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^*sniff* you're such a nice person. I'm dying from kindness and it feels wonderful :'D

Little toaster is banned for daring to ban that sweet girl! :O and for posting above me >_<


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ha!! You tell him/her sister!! (Now you're making me go hunt up your profile)

Ok. Now I'm back to I can't ban you.

I ban the one above fallen18 for making her mad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banana man doesn't care for soup, hahahaha


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Muffin?

You could be the banana muffin man


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not observing the rules of this game.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Every one in this thread including any posts below me is banned except for my self of course.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

In your dreams, I'm in charge and you are banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Cant you read? you are banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Age before adolescence, I'm am never banned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

False you are still banned.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

for writing your status in morse code, you are banned :bat


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ -.--- --- ..- .- .-. . -... .- -. -. . -..


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

-.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / ... --- / -... .- -. -. . -.. / ..-. --- .-. / ..- ... .. -. --. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . .-.-.- / - .... .. ... / .. ... / ... --- / .. -. . ..-. ..-. . -.-. - .. ...- . / -... . -.-. .- ..- ... . / .--. . --- .--. .-.. . / .... .- ...- . / - --- / ..- ... . / .- / ... - ..- .--. .. -.. / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. .-.-.-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for using "Stupid translator"....

.- .-.. ... --- / -... .- -. -. . -.. / ..-. --- .-. / .... .- - .. -. --. / --- -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

-.-- --- ..- / .- .-. . / -... .- -. -. . -.. / -... . -.-. .- ..- ... . / -... . ..-. --- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- / ... - .- .-. - . -.. / ..- ... .. -. --. / - .... . / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / .. / .-- .- ... / -. --- - / .. -. / ..-. .- -.-. - / ..- ... .. -. --. / .- / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. .-.-.-

p.s .- .-.. ... --- / .. / .- -- / .. -. -.-. .-. . -.. .. -... .-.. -.-- / .- .-- . ... --- -- . / .- -. -.. / - .... --- ..- --. .... - / . ...- . .-. -.-- / --- -. . / ... .... --- ..- .-.. -.. / -.- -. --- .-- / .- -... --- ..- - / .. - / .- -. -.. / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- .-. / -.. .. ... .- --. .-. . . / - .... . -. / .. / -.. . -.-. .-.. .- .-. . / -.-- --- ..- / .-- .-. --- -. --. / .- -. -.. / .. / .- -- / .- .-.. .-- .- -.-- ... / .-. .. --. .... -


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Who sad I used a translator?

Banned for assuming!

I am a ham and SWL listener


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

الآن لهذا الغرض. وأود في حاجة الى مترجم


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for wearing a wig


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c your avatar scares me >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being scared by the weird three fingered orange thing.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not knowing what it isssss *serious face*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the serious face and making me ban you again.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned just because


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making so many cupcakes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are banned meow


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

You and Monotony are banned for freaking out my cats!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Time and place Chanty, time and place


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being Big & Blue


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a little girl


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being blue


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a boyfriend


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being single


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you're running out of reasons to ban people................
:sus:bat:duel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning me, and questioning my superior reasons for banning said people


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being inferior.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You are inferior


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for disturbing Shaolin Cat


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for no specific reason.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

asian dad say 20% not good enough, always demand 100%, he bans you to your room


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason for banning... twice.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for making such a good movie your username!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me ban you again.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being intimadated by my serious face! -______- <-----


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being so intimidating. :afr:hide


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for stealing my chair!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming my chair as your own.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being in denial


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm in denial about my chair.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for trying to ban me so much (it's obviously not working)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not staying banned :yawn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned for wanting to ban me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that was my plan :um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for wanting to do more than just 'ban' her ")


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for scaring me >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

@Jcgrey banned for thinking that

Banned for posting again.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for posting above me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Monotony said:


> @Jcgrey banned for thinking that
> 
> Banned for posting again.


Banned for banning me after Fallen had already banned me


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not staying banned :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him before I could.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for wanting to ban more people!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being the only one in here to ban.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being a sourpuss :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'm grouchy. :roll


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not using the space bar every time. lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned without proper reason.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

banned for having the same name as my half brother


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for assuming my pseudonym is really my name.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think of the actor playing James Bond.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for making me think of Blockbusters


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for displaying nightmare fuel.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being lettuce from ninja land.


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

Banned for joining in March *2012*:no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with 2012


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for not being a regular sized toaster.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for joining when I did


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Banned for contributing three times more then I do:mum


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for using a hyperactive smiley.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Site closed due to unrealistic forms of banning, the Oracle has spoken.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for using my smileys!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having the best smileys


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for possibly making references to The Matrix. (Morpheus takes Neo to see The Oracle)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a carbonhydrate as avatar.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for monopolizing the thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a renegade.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being sexist


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in Area 51.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned, again without proper reason. Because it's always the same who get victims of judicial arbitrariness.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a member of the Waffen SAS. :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is now closed due to a complete lack of any intelligent life forms.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Since you posted in this thread devoid of intelligent life forms you are banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> This thread is now closed due to a complete lack of any intelligent life forms.


Which obviously includes your good self. :clap


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I ban everyone


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I ban you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You can't ban lovely Lacie as she's from almost heaven West Virgina


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for playing favorites.

Oh btw, in another thread, I took a while with my post and noticed that _someone_ posted above me, and I wanted to be like "Banned for ruining my reply to the person above me" so bad :lol But then I remembered some people wouldn't get the joke.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your banned for thinking to much


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dissing thinking. 


Thinking can be good. Try it. 

Just kidding. :squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting in the LPWT


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

All snow leopards are permanently banned, by order of the Oracle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned for dissing thinking.
> 
> Thinking can be good. Try it.
> 
> Just kidding. :squeeze


Your kidding right.
Anyone who has SA already thinks way to much, over analysers everything.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of the bigblue ocean


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hedgehogs?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for I have no idea what your talking about :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned for reminding me of the bigblue ocean


LoL no hedgehogs here


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking orders from The Oracle.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a toaster.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for discrimination against the toaster


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for taking orders from The Oracle.


But I am the Oracle :yes

So you are banned for not knowing who the Oracle is


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for ninja posting.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not practicing that skill


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for imitating little red riding hood


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for acting like the big bad wolf


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking wolfs.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking I don't like wolfs???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Both of you are banned for misspelling wolves.

Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Grammar Communist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the last one to post


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of nemo


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning nemo.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not liking my mentioning of nemo!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking my not liking your mention of nemo.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh children behave or no lolly pops for you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't like lolly pops.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c wth!?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for ruining my banning!!

You posted a split second before I banned him for not liking lollipops!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for finding it odd that I don't like lolly pops.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not taking lollipops from that stranger


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to to get into the back of the random van.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for putting words in my mouth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to take lolly pops from a stranger who probably drugged them and then not liking words being put in your mouth.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not liking Lollies with drugs in them. O_O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking drugged lolly pops?? :sus


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Banned for banning a _like_


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for liking drugged lolly pops?? :sus


Banned for not knowing that safe medications can be compounded into lollipops.



Totally Terrified said:


> Banned for banning a _like_


Banned for ruining my ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Come on children get your lollipops


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because you made me lol :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that this is not a Japanese game show where you get kicked out for laughing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for laughing this is a no laughing zone


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being a sourpuss again


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling me that again. :roll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for rolling your eyes proving that you indeed are a grumpy pants


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling me grumpy all the time. :blank


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not embracing your inner grumpiness


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to be grumpy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking that


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm running out of reasons to ban.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not coming up with more


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because cleverbot said I should.

User: Should I ban fallen18?

Cleverbot: Sure you should.

:lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because I have no idea who/what that is! >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what cleverbot is.

http://cleverbot.com/


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not being able to decide to ban me by yourself


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for not coming up with more reasons to ban and then banning me when I do. bah humbug


50 post limit bah 

Post below me is banned for calling me a sourpuss so much. :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for daring to be a sourpuss in this fun friendly zone


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me talk to Cleverbot about you.

Btw, he was rude.

User: Hey.

*Cleverbot*: Hi.

User: Do you know fallen18?

*Cleverbot*: No.

User: Why not?

*Cleverbot*: Ointless.

User: You mean pointless? What are you trying to say? That it's pointless to know her? How mean.

*Cleverbot*: How tragic. That wasn't very nice.

User: Yeah it wasn't, cleverbot. I think you owe someone an apology.

*Cleverbot*: I don't think so - see you later!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for burning the toast


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being irritating


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for personal abuse


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OMG that Cleverbot is something else.
I just had a HILARIOUS conversation with it:

*User: Umm...*

Cleverbot: Umm?

*User: Hmph.*

Cleverbot: Why do you like them?

*User: What?*

Cleverbot: Anything.

User: ?

Cleverbot: Do you like me?

User: HA!

Cleverbot: Why? do you know something?

User: Wtf are you talking about?

Cleverbot: The time.

User: 3:00 am.

Cleverbot: What day is it?

User: Wednesday.

Cleverbot: Sunday.

User: Sunday comes at the Beginning of the week. It's the middle of the week.

Cleverbot: Oh. Do you know who Panic! At the Disco is?

User: It's 2012. Not 1970 something.

Cleverbot: No, anything is not something.

User: That makes, no sense.

Cleverbot: It does. anything that can be given a name is something.

User: But then something can never have a certain name.

Cleverbot: Then something something.

User: HaHaHa. Good retort.

Cleverbot: Danke.

User: Whats the other part of that saying?

Cleverbot: The other is how chatty you are.

User: Just answer the question please.

Cleverbot: What question?

User: -.-.

Cleverbot: What did I just say in French?

User: Thank You, but in German.

Cleverbot: In French!

User: GERMAN. Duncoff.

Cleverbot: Why? Are you trying to be patriotic?

User: Im not German. Im An American. And Proud of it.

Cleverbot: The devil is never a maker.

User: What's the devil got to do with my patriotism?

Cleverbot: It has to do with the fact that you bore the crud out of me.

User: LOL! You crack the hell out of me. LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cleverbot: Do you know the song Disturbia?

User: Heard of it, yes. Why?

Cleverbot: You are awesome!

User: Thank you. But why?

Cleverbot: You're a good friend.

User: LOL!

Cleverbot: No lol.

User: But lol is what I do best.

Cleverbot: It's an expression,.

User: Your point being...?

Cleverbot: There was no point, just a question.

User: No, you made a statement.

Cleverbot: No it was a question.

User: Since when do questions end with periods and not question marks?

Cleverbot: No, I was not asking a question. I was making a statement. Ergo, a question mark would be incorrect punctuation.

User: YOU JUST SAID YOU MADE A QUESTION?

Cleverbot: I did and you didn't answer it.

User: LOL! You really aren't that clever, are you.

Cleverbot: Now that's uncalled for.

User: Well you started it. You dumby.

Cleverbot: How? All I said was hello.

User: HELLO? LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We're WAY past 'Hello'.

Cleverbot: Oh are we? .

User: :blank.

Cleverbot: How many people do you talk to every day?

User: Not enough apparently. BYE.

Cleverbot: That is too bad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Oracle always has the last word. :haha


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for not banning anyone in your post.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> _conversation with Cleverbot_


Banned for posting a long conversation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating cleverbot.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for sticking up for cleverbot


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not being close enough to hang out!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for hating cleverbot.


Banned for assuming I hate Cleverbot.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for banning somebody because of a conversation with cleverbot without actually hating cleverbot, thus leaving all persons involved in utter confusion.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lawyertalk.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for banning somebody because of a conversation with cleverbot without actually hating cleverbot, thus leaving all persons involved in utter confusion.


Banned for not seeing that I hate seeing long conversations, but not short talks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because 

User: Little toaster hates you what do you think about him?

Cleverbot: I don't have the slightest idea. What do you think about palestinians?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Y Not O Nom...............

Dennab!!

tsuj esuaceb


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not sprechen Englisch.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned, because:

Sie muss nicht Englisch sprechen.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Deutsch is now verboten.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you didn't see that it was English. Just backwards.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Das Verbot wird hiermit verboten

That doesn't look accurate.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using German when you already said it was forbidden. Banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for having chemistry stuff in your avatar. I got D- in Chemistry.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for getting D- in Chemistry.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making me live up to standards I can't possibly reach. 

Besides who needs Chemistry other than to make things like volcanoes and things that go boom?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being from Texas.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning I live in Texas

I'm a true CoonA** from New Orleans and only live in Texas to avoid floods and hurricanes and stuff.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I feel like making things that go boom now.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being from Canada.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making that gosh darn boom I just heard.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because where spending $33 billion on new ships in preparation for our invasion of New Zealand.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Cross posted...........banned for dissing the poor guy.

He can't help it if he lives in Canada. It's cold there. Isn't that punishment enough?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Will you guys stop cross posting??!!

Banned for spending all the money in your piggy bank to invade a country.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because we actually give a lot away to the UN :doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being very bored.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being Evil enough.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for encouraging the Evil out of people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

And yes the Oracle wins again for banning the entire forum.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being a Devil from Tasmania.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a state that has 'The Lone Star State' as their motto


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for living in Tasmania.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in NZ biggest city


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me look at street views of Tasmania on Google Maps.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of making me want to toast poptarts.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for over utilizing this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to claim that I over utilize this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being wet behind the ears


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being an oracle.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him earlier for that reason. Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for questioning me!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being arrogant


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being ignorant of my greatness.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having delusional thought patterns.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because.............


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your pic failed


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because of your location


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the picture was a failure of a picture.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for being to many posts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

DefendAll said:


> Banned because of your location


Banned for being a newbie. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for picking on newbs. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I got


> *Forbidden*
> 
> You don't have permission to access /Images/FartInYourGeneralDirection.jpg on this server.


when I tried to look at the picture you posted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being trolled by the French guy in Monty python.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof that I got trolled.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Again this site has been closed due to the fact there is no intelligent posts, apart from mine of course.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for blue!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for staying up past 1 am


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for doing the same


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because Kenny keeps coming back.

Stay dead, Kenny!!

What's the use of dying constantly if you don't stay there?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm back and I ban the entire forum for not doing as there told.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking I follow rules


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a rule breaker.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're not an enforcer.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for funny username


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for living in SoCal.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for awesome cat pics!


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

banned for being an sas member


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning your own kind (of member).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for also having a default status.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

banned for typing what you just typed


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of sausage.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with packman.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for misspelling "PAC-MAN"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for proving me correct.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not understanding an obsession.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being sleepy.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being from Canada


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from Texas


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Eh?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Aboot time I banned you.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not knowing proper English


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of woosh.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because nobody can use the word woosh properly.


Not even the Spanish Inquisition!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned! :twak


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for using physical violence. 

Ouch!! Now besides a broken funny bone, I have a broken head!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I want expecting the Spanish inquisition. :teeth


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

NOBODY expects the Spanish Inquisition!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

The Spanish inquisition bans you


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Sorry. No habla espanol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because they expected the Spanish inquisition to show up!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because the Spanish Inquisition guys were late!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Site closed due to technical difficulties.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I say we jump the TI guy............ who closed this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Suggestion approved.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Wait! I need to get my fat cat!! Hold please.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting the purpose of this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Suggestion approved.


That's one smart cat he has been able to overcome the technical difficulties, so the thread is open. :clap


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

My cat Gumbeaux bans you and says pfffffsstttt!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Holly bans all of you


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok. I fold. Holly looks like she could chew off the head of a dinosaur.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Angry cat has just bitten your moggy.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Geaux Fur might not be able to ban Holly, but he can definitely stick his tongue out at her


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im too cool for all you "cats"


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

for the most amazing cat i have ever seen


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Last three posters are banned for NOT banning!!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being a Ban Moderator


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having to many signatures


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being so blue.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you can ban me


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for using the name of my favorite color in vain.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being yellow.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for thinking that you can ban me


Banned for thinking you're above the bans.



GameGuy said:


> Banned for using the name of my favorite color in vain.





Monotony said:


> Banned for being yellow.


You're both banned for ruining my ban. (Posting before I posted my banning)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is closed again due too, to much internal bickering.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for misusing "too" and "to"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Banned for misusing "too" and "to"


Double banned for picking up on my grammar.:b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Im a writer. I pick up on bad grammer INSTANTLY!

Banned for posting a double ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Im a writer. I pick up on bad grammer INSTANTLY!
> 
> Banned for posting a double ban.


A writer of what, fiction or non fiction ?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Both really. Im not a published writer though.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not publishing. Maybe an unban when you get published. I don't think we discussed that in this thread. I can't find the specifics in the OP.

But I don't think people will care about unbans since we ban and then forget about it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for suggesting unbans.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

banned because today is the 13th


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling yourself Vianna


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

banned for posting too much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not posting enough.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is closed again due to, too much internal bickering.
__________________


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to close the thread.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned! :twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You're Banned!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because the dragon just ate you and your ban hammer. 

Look behind you!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a strangely shaped toilet as avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not recognising Chantys wonderful collage.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not using the same username on all the websites he is registered on


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Daniel,

Banned for suggesting that I would use a toilet for my avatar. :sus

I used a bidet. :um



hoddesdon,

Banned for giving my buddy bigblue38 a hard time.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banning myself for banning two people which is against the rules.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banning myself again for posting after my own self.


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

banned for talking too much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being 19


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have no need for a signature.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being too good for a signature.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making me want some toast


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

banned for wanting toast


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me want to make some toast.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for saying what I said.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for being some dude I don't know.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

banned because i wasted 10 seconds of my life watching your avatar in the vain hope something would happen =/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm eating toast.


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

banned because it's saturday.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for watching my non-existent avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I honestly had no idea what day it was.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned because i can and you can't.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned not because I have to, but because I can. still.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for abusing your "power"


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

banned for being a ****ing nerd.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being immature and using derogatory language.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:squeeze

Now how can I ban you? You're awesome. 


Ok. Banned because the sky is blue, the grass is green and the cows are brown. 

It's a random ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the cows are white with black spots.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that cows are brown.

How now brown cow??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that there are multiple breeds of cow.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for lecturing me about not knowing about cows. :mum

Later gator!!!

Don't stay up too late!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me want to stay up late.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for moving around plates!


----------



## crs9683 (Jul 10, 2012)

These ban threads are so old and unoriginal. Whoever started this is a big idiot.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on this thread.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned for being little


----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Banned for being a mod.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living on Mars


----------



## vianna (Feb 17, 2012)

banned for being bigblue38


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned for being 19.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a green tunnel


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being blue and not liking green tunnels.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a big scary kitty as an avatar :afr


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for leaving sharp objects around here.

Not a good thing with some of these characters.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

crs9683 said:


> These ban threads are so old and unoriginal. Whoever started this is a big idiot.


True, but taking into account that this thread was created about 5 years ago makes it original.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a status that's the same as your username.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for changing your status from "bored" to "very bored"


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having braille as your status when braille can't be read on a computer.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned because i can.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for use that old ban again.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having one of the most annoying avatars I've ever seen (nothing personal).


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for the toilet avatar remark several pages back. 

I knew I'd catch you. *evil grin*


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ :haha On snap.
Banned for making me spit out my tea threw my nose.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for having one of the most annoying avatars I've ever seen (nothing personal).


Well check out my NEW avatar. The Wii-Bot


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned because the NES is the best system ever made, and the wii sucks.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Since you jumped over Ventura and I, does that mean we're not banned?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ventura! You snuck in ahead of me.

I'll have to ban you now!!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Banned because the NES is the best system ever made, and the wii sucks.


I couldn't find the NES avatar. BUT I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> I couldn't find the NES avatar. BUT I WANT ONE!!!


http://www.google.com/search?q=nes&....,cf.osb&fp=81bbe335110323bb&biw=1600&bih=809

Oh you're banned.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> http://www.google.com/search?q=nes&....,cf.osb&fp=81bbe335110323bb&biw=1600&bih=809
> 
> Oh you're banned.


Not quite what I meant. I meant an animated GIF of an NES transforming into a robot. Like my new avatar.

Banned for not realizing the obvious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for getting rid of the pac man avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am the Oracle who sees all and knows all


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for abusing the Oracle


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from a different galaxy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my avatar would toast you.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ray-banned because your little kitty cat there needs some shades.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you could not make me laugh as much as chantellabella did.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned for being bored


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

BANNED for pointing fingers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having an annoying rabbit as your avatar.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ban banned ban. 

umm because.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:squeeze

Go ahead


Ban me


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for thinking that felines are better than rabbits.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my cat has killed many rabbits.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whats up doc


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you think you can escape from the Illudium PU-38 Explosive Space Modulator


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you think I know what Illudium PU-38 Explosive Space Modulator is


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing too much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing about the illuminati plot to take over the world!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing it's the Martian plot!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned without reason, Chanty


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the ban smiley.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being from canada where there are no leopards


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a long username.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being little


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a long username


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with an original ban. Copycat.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for re-using a ban.



Monotony said:


> Banned for being a toaster.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for adding more monotony to the mix.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to prove your sanity!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for baning him before I could monotonously ban him.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ban-joed!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of banjos.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Banned for banjo-phobia.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from Finland.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being from Canada


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being Texan.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! Nice try, but Im not a Texan. I just live in Texas. I was born in Louisiana.

So take that... Yankee.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for living in Texas.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being located lower than the land down under.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL! Nice try, but Im not a Texan. I just live in Texas. I was born in Louisiana.
> 
> So take that... Yankee.


Banned for forgetting to ban someone.

Be careful with that now. Stay long enough and people will call you a Texan no matter where you were before.



Evo said:


> Banned for living in Texas.


Banned for ruining my ban!



GameGuy said:


> Banned for being located lower than the land down under.


Banned for ruining my ban! x2


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not being quick enough to create your own ban before someone smarter takes it from you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling me a yankee


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being a Canuck.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for a not very effective ban since I had to look that up.

inb4 banned for not knowing what Canuck means.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is being closed once again, for the simple reason you are not paying enough respect to the Oracle.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking the Oracle has any real power or say so on this site.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being mean to the Oracle. :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for defending the Orcacle.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for not dissing the oracle earlier.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for flipping your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a wii in your avatar instead of a N64.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

THE SITE HAD AN N64 MAN! But the file was too big to be used as my avatar!!!!!

They all the good consoles. N64, NES, PLAYSTATION 1,2,&3, Even an XBOX.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for great quotes in sig.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the south-park avatar if your going to have a south park character in your avatar it should be cartman.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for a variety of reasons, including but not limited to going through an abnormally long period of extreme boredom.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> LOL! Nice try, but Im not a Texan. I just live in Texas. I was born in Louisiana.
> 
> So take that... Yankee.


Me too!!

Daniel C....................

Banned for turning your varmit back on me when I'm talking to ya!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thread closed due to boredom


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for closing this thread


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him earlier.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not being the 'Brave' Little Toaster


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

Banned for implicitly accusing someone of being cowardly...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for an unoriginal ban.



silentcliche said:


> Banned for not being brave enough.


....



LorenLuke said:


> Banned for implicitly accusing someone of being cowardly...


Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for burning my toast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not paying attention to your toast.


----------



## nathanael (Apr 18, 2011)

banned cause your sig line is under construction


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing Georgia.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you confused me. I momentarily couldn't remember what this thread was about with the beautiful picture.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned because you confused me. I momentarily couldn't remember what this thread was about with the beautiful picture.


Beautiful it is and it is Duluth Minnesota.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting pictures of nature.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for hating summer


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying (season or girl's name). :lol jk


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

U stole my bread toaster..


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

It was good too :b

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for banning obligation..;0..

nothing personal buddy...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling a toaster buddy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for only taking two slices


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for being so nice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for no reason at all.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having Luna from Harry Potter as your avatar. (She ALWAYS cracks me up)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for thinking that J.R. Ewing is not a real person.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reasons too many to list


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for improper english in that ban.



hoddesdon said:


> banned for thinking that J.R. Ewing is not a real person.


First, I never said J.R. Ewing isn't a real person. Second, who the heck is J.R. Ewing?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for being too lazy to do a google search for J.R. Ewing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not offering me any toast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for being entitled.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being sleepy in morse code, which seems like a very unnatural way to be sleepy.

@chantellabella Sorry for my incivility, and also for accidently mistaking your collage for a toilet. I never meant to be that rude. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for the celestial toilet satellite looking thing..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks folks but we all know who wins this thread, that's right its me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned because you just lost


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him before I could also banned because I have no idea what day it is.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for confusing me with what you're trying to say other than forgetting what day it is.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

LorenLuke said:


> Banned for implicitly accusing someone of being cowardly...


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for holding on. 

Daniel C, ................it's all good. No harm at all. I think it looks like a toilet also.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it pleases lamb chop


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for banning for the celestial toilet satellite looking thing..


LOL!!!

Bigblue38,
Banned for stealing Sheri Lewi's sidekick.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling Shari Lewis


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for misspelling Shari Lewis


Banned for picking on your elders.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for the violent storm in your avvie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not liking my avatar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I don't like it


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for misleading people.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not have over 100 posts yet


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having over 3000 posts yet.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for hating summer


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because now your avatar looks like the transformer is coming out of a vacuum cleaner.

Sorry. :hide

But hey!! I kinda like the celestial toilet bowl look myself. So I guess having a transforming vacuum cleaner could work. :sus


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for hiding under a chair.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned just because I feel like it


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a (Tasmanian) Devil

Loony Tunes ftw


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for suggesting that I should be a carrion scavenging marsupial. lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying "lol" in lower case after a period.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the grammar police.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the banner who banned the grammar police.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Waiting for a moderator to post in this thread...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it has already happened.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Jon Ban Jovi, dude!!

And No Apologies.............why?

Because it's my life...........


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for blabbering about nothing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for burning my toast, its of to the tip with you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for *burning my toast*, its of to the tip with you.


Banned for such an unoriginal ban.



Monotony said:


> Banned for *burning my toast*.





hoddesdon said:


> banned for *burning the toast*


Btw, I finally did it. I said "Banned for ________" in another thread and laughed a lot :lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for not being able to toast big bread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a pyromaniac.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned because it's the thing to do.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Stan Marsh fan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a crap avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for confusing status.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not recognizing morse code.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for morse coding

I'm onto you- :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for hallucinating.


Banned for making you change your avatar.:clap


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not recognizing who it is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I care who it is.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being cruel.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for having a WIP signature


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for loving chicken.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on chickens.


Chickens need love too. :squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not making any cupcakes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for not czeching the fridge when you're hungary. lol


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for using too much punctuation in status


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


> Banned for using too much punctuation in status





little toaster said:


> Banned for not recognizing morse code.


.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for no longer having a carbohydrate in your avatar. Carbohydrates are prodigious.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for listening to classical



little toaster said:


> Banned for not recognizing morse code.


Okay, okay...I see you 

That's beast man


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Banned for username...

I like coffee white


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being too much of a wuss to not like black coffee


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dissing Toto's home state.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for caring about Toto. lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Band camp!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for band camp.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the oracle, the end.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only being a lowly oracle.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning an oracle, even a lowly one


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for siding with the false oracle.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not even being a oracle


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am better then an oracle.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for oracling.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned for inserting chaos


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned adding and then subtracting infinity.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I haven't a clue what an oracle has to do with this whole thing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he seems to think he's an oracle.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me a "he."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned for calling me a "he."


He was referring to me the oracle. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

or was I? also you're Banned


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for not banning the oracle earlier.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar and putting your status as Happy in morse code.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned on my authority


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't vote you in. Who gave you that authority? Hm?? :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not recognising my self appointed authority.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I didn't get the memo.

Banned for not sending me a memo!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Memo to Chanty, I have appointed myself with maximum authority.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your authority is no good here (this thread).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned to get this thread back on track.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Banned for killing the Tigers


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for listening to that evil rock 'n' roll. That's the devils music you know.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Banned for listening to that evil rock 'n' roll. That's the devils music you know.


banned for not realising its a quote from a bro dubstep song XD


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for thinking people listen to horrible music


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Banned for thinking people listen to horrible music


banned for being late


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for not making any sense


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you live on the yellow brick road


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on the yellow brick road.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for dissing a nice cuddly polar bear


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You are all banned by my authority. :yes

See link for memo.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that authority is way too old.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for changing your profile pic, but i remember you, your bob holness


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned because I want to ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned just cus


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ban Stand


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Baned for status design


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that's Morse Code for..........for........well, for something. I'm too lazy to translate.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned 55


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Band Aid


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting off-topic!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sexy Bean bans you all.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for posting a bad picture


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> banned for posting a bad picture


You know that you fancy sexy Bean. :b


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning :C


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not liking sexy bean


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for vaguegity


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I already banned all of you.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because I need to ban the one who banned all the banners.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for reigning supreme over all the banners.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am the one that reigns supreme.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned because your authority is no good here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not respecting my authoritay


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're not Cartman.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for having a status I don't understand. >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not understanding his status.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned for hating on his confusion.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making a milk shake.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for doing the Hokey pokey


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for NOT doing the Hokey Pokey. lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the US.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not banning with proper authorization.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned on request


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof of the so-called request.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for waving your status.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a strange username.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for calling my usernames strange instead of unique :C


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being my southern neighbour.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the Northern hemisphere


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in the Southern hemisphere.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for ... never mind :lol

Banned for hating on the Southern hemisphere.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned for not having a proper signature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from Quebec.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned for being racist


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for acting weird.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for jealousy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Evo said:


> Banned for being awesome.


Banned for lack of proof that she's awesome :lol 



hoddesdon said:


> banned for jealousy


Banned for sneaking in a reply when I was working on mine!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using two smilies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned on my say so


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not staying banned again, and again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living On the shore of the cosmic ocean.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for the Oracle thing again


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I came to ban an oracle just to find it was already banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not befriending your pet bat.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the YouTube video in your sig had a Penn and Teller video in the related videos, which I now can't stop watching.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you keep saying you don't understand my bans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the words Hokey and Pokey Irritate me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just for you Alan.:b


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for reaching 1900 posts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 1707 posts behind me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that number is no longer accurate.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being correct


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making that poor little mouse push your control button constantly


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for feeling sorry for that mouse instead of others who are in worse conditions.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess I win because no one has banned me! :lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking nobody will ban you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You are all banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning everyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you're already banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your ban is ineffective due to my banning yesterday for your hating on the southern hemisphere.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for resting the ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the council of elders


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Council of One.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning too many people... and for hating summer. Double ban!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for executing a double ban, which has not been explicitly allowed in this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using the word executing.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar (even tho your new one is awesome!!)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having a truthful username.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a avatar that moves


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for using incorrect grammer.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a not-so-good grammar Nazi.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for having Nazi ties


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for being a little toaster and not a BIG toaster.

...

BANNED FOR BANNING THE PERSON I WAS TRYING TO BAN!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

ban for being vindictive. lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being new to this thread


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the newbie.

Shame on you.:twak


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for senseless virtual violence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not endorsing senseless virtual violence.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating Summer. I like Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because IDKWTH you mean.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for using abbreviations. :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for using a diminutive form of her name


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having such a funny signature. :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking his signature was funny.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for liking his signature.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for thinking his signature was funny.


Banned for not knowing that Zooey Deschanel was in 500 Days of Summer.



shelbster18 said:


> Banned for banning me for liking his signature.


Banned for sneaking in a ban before mine!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning me fast enough.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having such a cool avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a weird status. :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a status in Morse code.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because your little kitty there is staring at me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being paranoid. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my Leopard is staring at you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for wearing mismatching socks.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me paranoid.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for jumping ahead of me. 

Banned for the banana guy!!!

He disturbs me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I should give it a Horned Helmet


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am the un-bannable one!!!

FEAR ME!:evil:twisted


























Just kidding!:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Your Banned.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word un-bannable


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning the unbannable.


----------



## PennyDreadful (Jul 24, 2012)

You're banned for not making mention of that silly dancing devil.


----------



## PennyDreadful (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for using too many "bannables"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having only 2 posts.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## PennyDreadful (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for 271 posts


----------



## PennyDreadful (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm banning myself for being too slow


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You're all banned for posting after the person your trying to ban is already banned.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being a "Ban the Person Above You!" Nazi


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the Nazis had good taste in uniforms. :um what its true


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for liking Nazi uniforms.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for making toast that can only be spread with margarine


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for being in the possession of all the pumpkins


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for banning in a rage of pumpkin envy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for smoking.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to win that is verboten.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using German words.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using a Germanic language.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Germany lost both world wars.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to turn this thread into an argument over the world wars.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing the subject earlier.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for always having your signature under construction


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a status that is the same as your username


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Banned for having a better cellphone than I do lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being boring


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for being cheesy


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for having an out of this world PC


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that being INFP was easy at one point.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for using Braile as your status.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for constant gaming 
hahaha


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Tania I said:


> Banned for constant gaming
> hahaha


Banned because what the hell is Jakarta


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for smoking in the non-smoking area.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for wearing goggles in the ''no goggles'' area.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having the word hell in your signature. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a dancing banana in your signature.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not showing your signature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned having a signature.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because Holly was giving me dirty looks in your album.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for saying the word dirty. Hehe.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for (possibly) making (some) people think that you (might) have a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for putting words in (Brackets).


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on brackets.

They need love too.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think of this video:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for posting a Family Guy video.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for a family guy video.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for banning a Family Guy video because I actually like Family Guy.  Phew.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned. No reason, just because.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not giving me a reason for my ban. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting a reason for why you where banned.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having three o's in your username.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking triple o's.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of this video:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for remember every scene from family guy and for having four t's in your username.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for forgetting to put ing after remember.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having nice legs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for complimenting someone's legs and ninja banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not complimenting shelbsters legs before


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you sound creepy complementing a girl's legs on the internet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not agreeing more often.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking I should agree with people more often.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for hating summer


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Tania I said:


> Banned for hating summer


Banned for not being a copycat.



little toaster said:


> *Banned for hating Summer.* I like Zooey Deschanel.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking the Summer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for over using this thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to claim that I am a compulsive banner.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being creative


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using smiley's


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for not using smileys.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned for having a moving avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for not having a gif as your avatar.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for not wearing a helmet when in space :flush:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for flushing smiley's down the bog.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Moasim said:


> Banned for not wearing a helmet when in space :flush:


banned for not knowing she is above sea level but below the clouds.



bigblue38 said:


> Banned for flushing smiley's down the bog.


banned for using the word "bog"


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Banned for banning too many people.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for mixing suspicious substances


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Tania I said:


> Banned for mixing suspicious substances


Banned, because... uh... I can wire anything directly into anything, I'm The Professor!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

MaxPower said:


> Banned, because... uh... I can wire anything directly into anything, I'm The Professor!


:clap
Banned for being a professor


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned for living at a place that sounds Star Warish


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for saying things a reckless young jedi would
yoda here


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the use of the name Yoda in your post.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for Yoda deserve respect as an elderly


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned you are.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned kitty kitty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being tenacious


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned. i just had nothing better to do than banning people...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I know how you feel. :sigh


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because sighing is blowing out your happiness away


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having one too many smileys.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not using smiley's.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using smiley's.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for hating on smiley's. :twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hitting me with a stick.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving no reason.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not thinking it was funny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to be funny and falling short.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banning for casting shortness in a negative light.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for feigning normalcy.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for slaving the little thing to type (i think it aspired to be a pianist)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for slandering my good name.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for an unclear ban. (I get it now, but it wasn't clear at first)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not finding his ban clear in the first place.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for hating Summer.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for playing the Blues.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having sharp teeth :afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for banning the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person who banned the person... :eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for smelling like Kerosine


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for misspelling kerosene.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a creative signature.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me because of jealousy.


----------



## blucerto (Jan 5, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh with your dancing banana while eating.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for eating while looking at my dancing banana.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a dancing banana in your signature. This reminds me of a Dutch children's song about a dancing banana I've heard so many times when I was in primary school that it has become somewhat of a traumatic memory.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for blabbing on about dancing bananas. :lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on blabbing.

Blabbing is fun.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Banned for the horrifically bright colours in that picture.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not liking the bright colors in that picture.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for wee bitty hands.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for using the word wee. :teeth


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for hate crimes against the people of Ireland and Scotland.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for thinking that was a hate crime. :bah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being upset by that last ban


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making that mouse push that button 24/7.

I'm going to report you to the SPCA.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not liking my cute avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that your avatar is cute.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not referring to his avatar as food, my cats sitting on my desk trying to catch it,


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having the mind of a cat.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming I have a mind of a cat.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in denial about me not being in denial.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for squabbling like children, no cupcakes for you two.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'd want cupcakes.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh u againnn...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I hope you have something good this time


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah i think so hahhaha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for laughing


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for anti-laughter rhetoric.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for rhetoric.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for redundant language.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking redundancy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the banner man


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being The Oracle.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for naming yourself after a car..


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for forgetting that it's also a phone.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

No not u buddyy..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the use of smiley's.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

banned for tracing me lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for being paranoid. :b


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

aeeeiiii..hehe


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning the poster above you.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for banning the poster who didn't ban anyone...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for questioning my bans.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being unhealthily active in this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof that his activity in this thread is unhealthy.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for asking for evidence


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for saying no games.


What about the hokey pokey??!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for continually mentioning the Hokey Pokey.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling the word "banned."

Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.

Inb4 Banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming I misspelt Banned, you need to have your eyes checked.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for being everywhere I look on SA


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

SAS^


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not banning yourself.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for supporting self-banning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not supporting Self-Banning.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than i do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Toad Licker has some where around 70,000 posts.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for saying "toad licker". (Oops, I just did it too, didn't I? Two bans in one!)


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for comitting banception.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me Google it to find out what a Banception is.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Permabanned for not using Bing


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Selfbanned for suggesting Bing is even remotely close to being as good as Google


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for suggesting I should use a search engine created by Microsoft.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Unbanned for disliking Bing


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for unbanning someone.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for treating banning as a zero-sum game.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about a game.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for making petite toast.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not liking petite toast.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for have too-cute cats as an avatar.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having cotton candy in your avatar.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for hating on fluffy sugary goodness.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having so much pink in your signature and avatar. :b


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because pink is a lovely color. :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for liking pink. :wife


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for not liking pink! D:


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for descending into a child-like discussion.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for being absolutely correct. :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for that girl in your avatar looking at me mysteriously. :um


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for that cat in your avatar looking at me mysteriously. :um


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for causing an echo


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for copying my post and replacing it with cat. :sus


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who banned the wrong person because someone ruined the ban by sneaking in a post.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having so many forms of the word ban in that sentence.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of the pokemon "Shelder" with your user name.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I don't like pokemon.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not liking pokemon.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for liking pokemon.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Unbanned for not liking Pokemon.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for unbanning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for unbanning some one who you attempted to ban.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making my eyes cross on that ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having your eyes cross.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for changing avatar


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for stealing what I was going to say. :b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for stealing what I was going to say. :b


Banned because all the little people/banana in your signature are making me tense. I can't follow what they're doing and that makes me think it's time to put me out to pasture already.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for quoting my post. :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being cute.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for changing your...

BANNED FOR STEALING MY BAN EVO!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for liking my avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being slower then a window fox.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being a fast fox


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for being from a place I've never heard of


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing very much about world geography.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having a cute avatar now.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a man of few words.

Oops. Well, that was an epic fail. =/


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for epicness of failure.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned! :twak


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for using violent smiley


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for ninja ban! :bat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BANNED FOR BANNING YOURSELF!!

lol!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being too funny

(Now that's how a ninja sneak out)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning a delusional man.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for copying my "Ninja" trick!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming to have some "Ninja" trick. I do believe you forgot to take your medication today.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL! And I believe you forgot your glass of warm water.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for not teaching me ninja trick


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for believing he has Ninja tricks.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not believing I have Ninja tricks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking you have Ninja tricks.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking I don't.

After all, I am Mr. Miyagi's #2 student... behind Daniel.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me look up Shelder, and then finding out that there's more than 600 of them now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for looking up pokemon.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still talking about pokemon.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing the subject.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the person who banned me before I could ban them.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for blaming me when you were 26 minutes late.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for keeping up with how late he banned you.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being male!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone because of the gender.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Banned for incorrectly assessing genders


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Great sig!

"There is no growth in the comfort zone, and there is no comfort in the growth zone."

So true!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Great sig!
> 
> "There is no growth in the comfort zone, and there is no comfort in the growth zone."
> 
> So true!


Banned myself.................I thought I was in the compliment someone thread.

My bad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for quoting another persons sig.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a sig.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for discouraging such a thing.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for discouragement of thing discouragement.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

"thing discouragement"? You're banned.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because I wanted to.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one for not being a robot.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a complicated internet browser joke in your avatar that is not comprehensible unless you read the text that accompanies it, which is not in your avatar, thus leading to utter confusion.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him before I could can him for not comprehending window fox.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Me: "Paw"
Fox: <tongue>
Me: "You're banned, fox"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't get it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for living where the devil lives


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living where there are endangered animals


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still claiming to be an Oracle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not recognising that I am the Oracle.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for repeatedly self-claiming as the oracle


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of this video:


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for posting a video that makes me had a vision of a mouse wearing apron, smoking heavily and said "Bingo".


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for having visions of a mouse wearing an apron!^^


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for being invisible


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hereby you are banned. I cannot think of any reason to ban you, thus you are banned for not having any obvious flaws, which is scary.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for banning without a reason.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being dizzy. :eyes


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for not being dizzy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

aloneanddizzy said:


> Banned for not being dizzy.


Banned for having a sexy guitar in your avatar. Hey, that rhymes. :teeth


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for liking the looks of my guitar. (Why is that a banning offense? Because it allows me to clarify that it's my guitar in the photo, of course, hehe. Aren't I sneaky?)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being sneaky. :twak


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for making me chuckle.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned for being dizzy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned because I said so!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for underlining the letter I.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having a horny banana in your sig.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for giving me a laugh attack.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for STILL having a horny banana in your sig.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for claiming that my banana is horny.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing the subject.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for calling someone's eye a mirror:b


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for no good reason.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone before I could ban her.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having your signature centered and really big.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for black-and-white profile pic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thread closed due to technical difficulties.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for saying the thread is closed.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning before me.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for exceeding the forum's limit of 16,757 posts per thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being located inside a Nautilus.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thread repaired by Mr Fix-it and by the way you are all banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning more than one person. Banned for claiming to repair the thread. Banned for making up an imaginary machine to fix the thread.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for so many reasons.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Banned banned

*BANNT*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using a bright yellow that blended into the background for a few seconds.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having too many reasons for banning.
(darn it, slow connections...)

Banned for disliking yellow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a slow connection.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof that the person above you has slow connection.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof that he doesn't have any proof.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning like a prosecutor


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Oracle.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be an oracle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be a fox.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be a tiny little mouse.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for looking behind the mouse's (was: Oracle's) curtain.

(Too slow!)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having 222 posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for 123.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for singing like Britney


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

What?? Your banned for nonsense.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Banned for discrimination against the nonsensical.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for putting crack in my pie. D:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think there was a hidden message.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the awkwardness in that ban. :um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned! :squeeze


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Bandanad! For not wearing a bandana.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't like bandanas.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for not being a brave little toaster.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being from a place I've never heard of. (Where in the world is Serbia???)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for not knowing Serbia is by Romania


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on geography challenged people.

btw I'm one of those.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being where Im from, but not letting me ask you out yet. (lol, jk.)


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> Banned for being where Im from, but not letting me ask you out yet. (lol, jk.)


Banned because you're 5 years younger than my youngest son, so I think in our state that's called child abuse.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making me quiver.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for quivering.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for lurking. :lurk


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for partially copying someone's signature.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for having HAPPY as your status.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making me Wish I could read braille


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not knowing how to read braille.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause I have a new avatar


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned for having a new avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having an old unloved avatar.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for showing me a beautiful landscape in your avatar knowing full well I can't ever go there because I'm poor poor poor!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor in the purse rich in the heart, and by the way your banned.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a poor person. You're not going to win any humanitarian awards like that, you know.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

But thanks for saying I'm rich in the heart.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for double posting. :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having a user name that reminds me of the pokemon Shellder. (LOL)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because you already posted that before.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Pokemon. As a youth librarian, do you know how many times I'm asked a day for Pokemon????


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned because you already posted that before.


Banned for sneaking in ahead of my post.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for double posting instead of editing your first post.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for looking in your friends eye to see yourself.



chantellabella said:


> As a youth librarian


What does that have to do with pokemon?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> What does that have to do with pokemon?


Banned for not making the connection to Pokemon books and movies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by referring to Pokemon


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned *for* referring to Pokemon


Banned for neglecting grammar and also talking about Pokemon.

Inb4 banned for being a grammar nazi.
Inb4 banned for being the grammar police.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for not liking the grammar police.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of evidence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Triple banned for having the gall to correct my grammar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being too sensitive about his appalling grammar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quadruple ban for daring to say my impeccable grammar is appalling.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Quintuple ban for being an enchanted forest and reminding me of this video:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for family guy video.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for knowing that was a Family Guy video


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being an Enchanted forest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being monotonous


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof that he really is monotonous.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for making me highlight the white text in order to read it. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for needing to highlight it.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being a windowlicker.

(I love that fox video)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling me a windowlicker.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Banned for being a windowlicker.
> 
> (I love that fox video)


Banned for making me watch the YouTube channel in your signature. 



Monotony said:


> Banned for calling me a windowlicker.


Banned for banning her already so I couldn't ban her directly.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not toasting my crumpets.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for daring to mention crumpets without mentioning tea.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word banned so many times in this thread.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the hokey pokey:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for living in a place where it always rains.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for living in a place named after King George.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not living in Georgia.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having dialogue in your signature.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having no dialog in your signature


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for having a sad but also scary looking teddy bear avatar that makes me want to hug it, but also run away in fear because it seems to be alive.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me scared of the teddy bear after saying that it's scary.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming we've seen the movie (or at least the trailer).


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making me believe you haven't seen the movie or trailer.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having too many quotes in big letters in your sig.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for having such a short quote with blue letters.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having real colors in your sig.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not showing how old you are.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a pretty waterfall avvie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 15 years younger than me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with age.

Isn't it just a number once you're over 18?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for morse code.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for hating summer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not hating summer.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned. Reason: Canadian


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for living in the same country as me.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being on the other side of the world.


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for calling yourself 'SambaBus', despite clearly having a racing car as your avatar. Banned for all the lies.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for not approving my change of avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't remember what your old avatar was.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because your little doggy there is sticking his tongue out at me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the difference between a dog and a fox.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned. Who lives in Tasmania?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

511 000 people live in Tasmania banned for not knowing that.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because yes I did know the difference between a dog and a fox and I was too tired to be politically correct.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being too tired.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being tired.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I actually am tired.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for responding an hour later when you are no longer not tired.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for so many reasons I can't enumerate them without resorting to a neverending litany that would drag this thread into a pool of wordiness from which it would never recover.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for fancy shmancy words.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for saying "fancy shmancy"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not liking the phrase fancy shmancy. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for claiming that the lurking smiley is disappearing into the banana because really, it's a horny banana.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for taking my joke.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for a signature that's longer and larger than the post.

Extra sentence added so as to not make the same mistake.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the same country as I do


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in Tasmanina.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for spelling Tasmania the wrong way. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for some how hacking my post and misspelling the word Tasmania.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a liar. :mum:b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for noticing that Monotony can't spell


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being a liar.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for trying to claim you're NOT a liar.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making me nauseous with all this liar back and forth talk.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for living in Tasmanina.


Banned for banning for an improper reason.



Monotony said:


> Banned for some how hacking my post and misspelling the word Tasmania.


Banned for paranoia.



Monotony said:


> Banned for accusing me of being a liar.


Banned for being in denial.



GameGuy said:


> banned for trying to claim you're NOT a liar.


Banned for lack of evidence that he made a claim.



chantellabella said:


> Banned for making me nauseous with all this liar back and forth talk.


Banned for inability to keep up properly.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for multiple banning.



Is that allowed?



Let me go find a manual.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for not knowing where the manual is


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for obviously hiding the manual so I couldn't find it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not noticing that people have been multiple banning for a while.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for supporting the multiple banning rebellion


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having two sigs


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for having only one sig


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for quoting Albert Einstein


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning her for forgetting to put quotation marks in her quote by Einstein.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to know what you are talking about.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't have to pretend to know that I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for specializing in French toast


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for trying to arouse vegetables with outdated marxist slogans.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning him (Hoddesdon)first.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for banning so much


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I was gonna say that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Your all banned for banning the posters above you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning too many people at once.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning only one minute after he banned almost everyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for taking more than an hour to issue a ban.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

banned because your username starts with an M


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you are a bored member.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the poking smiley.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the horny banana.



shelbster18 said:


> Banned for claiming that the lurking smiley is disappearing into the banana because really, it's a horny banana.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to beat me


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being competitive.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for not really being that strange to behold.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being Chemical induced happiness.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for living in a forest.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning without evidence.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for knowing Morse code.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for... never mind.

Banned for banning someone for knowing Morse Code.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for changing your mind. :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a cornfield


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

StrangetoBehold said:


> Banned for changing your mind. :b


Banned for discouraging people from changing their minds.



bigblue38 said:


> Banned for living in a cornfield


Banned for banning her before I could ban her.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I guess I won again  :lol


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for making wrong assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being lost in static


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting the word 'the.' Banned for improperly quoting something about the person above you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you can win this thread.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

*U bent verbannen uit deze conversatie.*

You were just banned in Dutch. And there is no reasoning with the Dutch.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for thinking that you can win this thread.


Banned because you don't win a thread. You win IN a thread. 

Inb4 banned for being a grammar nazi/police.



Daniel C said:


> *U bent verbannen uit deze conversatie.*
> 
> You were just banned in Dutch. And there is no reasoning with the Dutch.


Banned for ruining my ban!

Banned for an ineffective ban since not everyone knows Dutch.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for ignoring my ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling it ignorance when I quoted your post.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for trying to hide the fact that you initially ignored my ban and only quoted it in the second instance. Also banned for calling my previous ban ineffective even though the fact that it is in Dutch makes it all the more effective.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that you sneaked in a post while I was trying to ban Monotony.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not recognising that you just weren't fast enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using Dutch and not the almighty English (Not American English) language.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him earlier for that reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him before I woke up.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for sleeping in.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning him for sleeping.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for sleeping.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for attempting to monopolise this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using the first 4 letters of my username in another word.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for saying we can't use a word with parts of your username

How about an anagram?

MOON TONY
MONT NO YO
MONT ON YO
TOM NON YO
TOM NO YON
TOM ON YON
MY NON TOO
MY NOON TO
MY NO ON TO
MY NO ONTO
MY ON ONTO

Had to edit..........misspelled your name at first.........my bad


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using too many monograms


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for not calling them anagrams.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a Professional Grammar Nazi.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for cute fox licking window


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking people on top of your sig


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not listing people in your sig.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that we were talking about actual names.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to confuse me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being confusionproof.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for using the word confusionproof.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you just used it too.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because you did first.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

Banned for attempting to impersonate a transexual FBI agent.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having the username yes.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for having a dancing banana in your signature.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for singing the blues.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a Dancing banana and a lurking smiley in the same signature.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still talking about my signature. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having more posts then me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not having more posts than me. :bat


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for the constant use of a smiley at the end of every sentence.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for being bored.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for having a blue signature


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking the colour blue.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking I don't like the color blue, it's my second favorite. Green is number one


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for green being your favorite and not blue.:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the overuse of smileys. :teeth


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for claiming that there is sucha thing as overuse of smileys. 

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning any one in your second post. :twisted

:duel:duel:duel
:duel:duel:duel
:duel:duel:duel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for overusing smilies when you clearly overuse them in your ban. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being a hypocrite. :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word "hypocrite" before she did.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for excessively using the word hypocrite.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word "excessively"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for quoting the word you banned some one for.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for being faster than me to come up with the same ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for being faster when it took you 2 minutes to post after him.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him 1 hour after he posted.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for hating spiders. What have THEY ever done to YOU?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for defending abominations.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar pic.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing yours either.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the word Nazi in your status.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for blue


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not completing your reason for ban. Blue what? Blue font?


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for having a username that reminds me of a beloved childhood movie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wearing red lipstick.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for discouraging red lipstick.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being sweet on woman who wear red lipstick.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being blue


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for being up at 4 am.

Inb4 Banned for also being up at 4 am.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being up at 4 am


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for checking international time zones.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for falsely accusing me of checking international time zones

(if someone is banned for being up at 4 am, and the banner's post has almost the same time, then the banner is also up at 4 am, and that is true whatever the* local time* showing on the posts)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for not knowing by now that Im at work.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting well at work.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for hating spiders.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for loving spiders.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Unbanned for hating spiders. I take back all my earlier bans now I know you hate spiders.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Unbanned for taking back your bans.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for unbanning someone without showing proof of your authority for to unban someone.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for posting a grammatically incorrect sentence while being a recreational grammar nazi yourself, thus ascending into the highest spheres of hypocracy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that recreational means I'll make mistakes when I'm not serious.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I can't tell if that's a guy or a girl in your avatar. :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not recognizing Eleanor Lamb.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for not recognizing who Eleanor Lamb is. Whose last name is Lamb anyways? :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not goggling it to find out.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I still can't ban you as long as your signature is anti-spider, so I'll ban shelbster instead. You're banned for still having that dancing banana signature that keeps acting upon my childhood trauma.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me instead of Monotony. :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for getting banned again. :b


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for making me think of a good reason as to why I should ban you.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for singing... we don't want to hear your beautiful voice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not wanting to hear the blues man sing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using a smiley at the end of every sentence.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for hating on spiders. :mum


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for _not _hating spiders


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a pyro.... fire might not be safe for people in these forums teehee


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking fire. Setting a picnic table on fire at night and watching it burn to ashes is quite relaxing.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for admitting that it's relaxing to set a picnic table on fire.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone after he admitted to something.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for burning the toast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to destroy the evidence.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for licking the crumbs.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being an Aussie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Kiwi.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for thinking he's a kiwi.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for being 23.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having 4,965 posts.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having 1775 posts, which is exactly the year in which the American War of Independence started, thus secretly making historical references.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to make significant references out of coincidences.


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for burning my toast


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of evidence.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you still haven't made me some toast.

What would hurt to make a waffle or two??


Or pancakes?

Eggs.........bacon..............even a grapefruit.


I'll settle for a cup of coffee.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming you're entitled to getting toast.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for being a toaster


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a green-hatted elf as your avatar.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for hating on Link


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being infinite.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being finite.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning without evidence for the ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having no proof that I don't have any evidence.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not showing an evidence.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not proving that he didn't show evidence of the fact that I can't prove that he doesn't have any evidence of someone being finite.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for the proof of he did not show any evidence of someone being finite is in his post after he banned someone for being finite.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having no proof that I didn't post any evidence.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for joining in March because that's when I was born. lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for Joining in October and making me want to go trick or treating.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for joining in March and making me want to go to a St. Patrick's Day parade.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being little


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on dwarfs.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for extensive banning of other users


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for using a lovely red lipstick. XD
(Icouldneverpullitoff)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not putting spaces between the words in brackets.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for letting spaces bother you .


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you and your little dog too, are very cute.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for being "very cute."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still having that bright blue signature.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for being a woman

:b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for being a woman. :lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having that irresistably cute avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a cute avatar.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not finding hedgehogs cute.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for living in the lowlands of Europe. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in Georgia.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for hating on Georgians

haha even tho I've never actually met a georgian before teehee


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for using Ted.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for not using Ted


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a strange-looking girl in a diving suit as your avatar.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because your avatar has a varmint who is walking away from me while I'm talking to him............that's just rude.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for 1,555 posts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for 1812 posts which remind me of a war.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for losing the war of 1812.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for thinking that he was in the war of 1812.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar that's on the very first row of images if you Google cats.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because when I googled it, it wasn't. :b


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned because os-dias-I.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being weird. :b

?sdarwkcab septy ohW

If I said "Banned for being pretty," would that be weird? :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for typing backwards.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still hating spiders.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not giving a damn.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the value of not giving a damn.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking your the only quiet guy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning him for thinking he's the only quiet guy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the the dancing banana.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not liking the dancing banana. It's so sexy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking bananas are sexy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for licking the glass


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on the firefox.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for being the 17101st reply


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having an undefinable avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing its a pokemon.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing up Pokemon... again.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I cant be bothered to press play.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being lazy :b


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for calling someone lazy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

B a n n e d___f o r___u s i n g___t h e___s p a c e___b a r___t o o___m u c h.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for having a long username with no spaces.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for that pretty black and white avatar.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for putting this:







In your sig.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned because I am sick and tired of dancing bananas.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for having a username beginning with "l"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for having a username that appears to begin with "l" in this font.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for being online.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a status that says it stinks. What exactly? lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that it is the dancing banana that stinks.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for not liking spiders


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking monstrosities.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still having that funny avatar.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned because I can't tell if the banana in your siggy is trying to dance or do the pelvic thrust.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned, it's a happy little banana doing aerobic moves.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning her before i could ban her.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing your "i".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not placing the period before the quotation mark.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for not realizing Canadian grammar is inherently wrong.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for not respecting the most important meal of the day.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having too many colors in your sig.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stalking my posts.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is a "final solution" to the grammar problem.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having so many colorful signatures.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for not giving a damn.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still singing the blues.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still being a grmamr Nzai. :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for liking cats.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having RIP as your status.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being my friend.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning your own friend. Traitor :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for calling him a traitor. :twak


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for having way too much smiley face activity happening in your post. It makes me nauseous. Can't you get that banana to take 5???!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the banana again.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because banana is a healthy fruit. Banana rules! :b :evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me want to eat pears because you mentioned fruit.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned because that fox is just too cute...:b


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having status of needing a hug instead of asking for one. #freehug
Huuuugggsss!! 

:hug :group


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having to many smilies in the act of hugging.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not thinking the more smilies the merrier.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your signature doesn't like games.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me imagine crazy logic behind why I wanted to ban you.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making awesome toast. Give me some toast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who did something good.

And no, the toast is already gone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the toast already being gone.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being too late :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making me want toast


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for wanting toast. Here, have a pie instead. *throws pie at your face*


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wasting a pie.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for getting a pie to drink alcohol.

I'm going to report you to the Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Pies.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for wanting toast. Here, have a pie instead. *throws pie at your face*


MMMM! Cherry, my favorite!!

But how'd you know?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned for getting a pie to drink alcohol.
> 
> I'm going to report you to the Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Pies.


Banned because I don't get it.



GameGuy said:


> MMMM! Cherry, my favorite!!
> 
> But how'd you know?


Banned for liking cherry pie. Also banned for reminding me of this song:


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for cruelty to pies.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for letting your fox avatar pull its tongue out.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having spaces in your username.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

B a n n e d f o r d i s l i k i n g s p a c e s i n a u s e r n a m e. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for such a horrendous abuse of your space bar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for abusing my space bar. I'm sorry space bar for abusing you. :squeeze


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me. :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for using a laughing smiley face. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for using a laughing smiley face well using one your self.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having so many errors in that sentence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for having so many errors in that sentence.


Banned for hallucinating.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for cute kitties in avvie!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for making me ban the wrong person.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that it was my fault.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that she thought it was your fault when no one used the word "fault."


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for confusing me with this last post and for aving a female avatar when ur a dude.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being confused about his gender.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for sticking your tongue out a me


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for also being in a place where it's way too hot.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for being the same age as my favorite number


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being one year older than your favorite number


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't know which person changed a username.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not helping.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for not having enough info on your profile in order for me to find something to ban you for.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned for being TOO quiet!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for working at a bank when you live in Hawaii.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for registering in april.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for using a Pokemon as you avatar picture


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for playing too many video games. That will rot your brain.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking I PLAY video games. Rather, I MAKE video games.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for making video games, but then not playing them.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking I wouldn't play them.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for contradicting yourself.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for getting SA the same age as me


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a lightning bolt as an avatar.... you are more likely to get struck by lightning than win the lottery you know xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having such a vivid avatar.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having to pretty of an avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a place which is way to hot, by the way where do you live ?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Oregon, which is surprising because it is usually known for being the place to always rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being Covered in Lies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for copying someone else's ban, therefore having an unoriginal ban.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned.

Just banned.

Go with that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a detailed reason for the ban you issued.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for putting too much pressure on me on my day off. 

That was all the strength I had.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having more strength.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the weak.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for my boredom.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for picking on spiders! :b


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

I ban you for having beautiful eyes.:/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one for having beautiful eyes and having a username that contains the word eyes.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being bored when you are licking a window. Licking windows can be fun. Right? :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having to ask if licking windows is fun.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for trying to ask a question


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for living in a place I've never heard of. :idea


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying if you're in the state Georgia or the country Georgia.

I already know, btw :lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

banned for being a small toaster instead of a large toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him for something I have already banned him for.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having the name Tony in your username. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for having the name Tony in your username. :b


Banned for pointing that out


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for pointing that out


Banned for making me want to get the toy as a present for one of my cousins.

Just a thought. I think the propelling action might hurt someone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning that people can hurt themselves with anything if they try hard enough.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned forever.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned permanently for attempting to ban some one forever.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone permanently for banning someone permanently.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using the word ban to many times in your ban.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious lol


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

banned for being from georgiaa!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating the stating of the obvious.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking I banned the wrong person.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me do a double take, because it looked like it said "Banned because I'm black." I need some sleep.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being tired.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for abusing sleep deprivation to make the word back look like black.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for banning the wrong person.


Banned for keeping me awake


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for quoting a post from the page before.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for me not having a clue what ur location is


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for not even including your location


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned because I can't stop looking at your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by public opinion


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for pretty waterfall avvie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a little girlie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cuz I don't know why to ban you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being bereft of ideas.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking that


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to out ban me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for knowing I just did and pretending you didn't!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to confuse me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being confused about someone confusing you well trying to confuse you.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for being confused. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for disapproving of the banning of people for being confused.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for the disapproval of banning people for being confused.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for banning you for your disapproval of banning people who are confused.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for banning you for banning me for the disapproval of banning people who are confused. :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not getting to the point quickly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking slow things.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still being bored.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being The Shelbstah.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being a little toaster and not a medium or large toaster.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for picking on him for being a little toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for constantly trying to ban me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because that is actually true and I didn't know that until I skimmed through all the bans I posted in this thread today. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a status that says your name is 3.14.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for saying 3.14 instead of pie. If my name was Pi, then you could say 3.14.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that 3.14 backwards and mirrored is P.IE :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being such a clever person.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for having such a cute smiley in your signature. Cuteness overload.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying "cuteness overload"


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for being Irish, you guys can drink more than most people and I wanna go to Ireland!  haha.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Oops lol. 
Banned for being a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Annzig said:


> Oops lol.
> Banned for being a Grammar Nazi.


Banned for making me wish I was Irish. lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because wild cherry pepsi is disgusting.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I never said anything about wild cherry pepsi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have changed my mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being late to comment on that.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for thinking spiders are bad - they get rid of flies and useless insects.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the first Swiss on this thread.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned because the great and powerful OZ says so.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for reasons out of reach


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with a clear reason.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for needing reasons


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a living dead girl.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for trippy avatar. :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trippin'


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for trippin'. Live a little.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for giving me a flashback of trips in the 60's


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for having flashbacks


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for obsessing over a quota.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being the first person to mention a quota.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having no way to prove that I didn't mention it first before deciding to alter the timeline to make it appear as though I didn't mention it first.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being monotonous!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having nothing to see in your status.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being blue


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being too quick.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living on molten rock.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being an Enchanted forest.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me want to lick a window.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for making me want to lick a window.


Banned for making me realize it was my life long dream to lick a window lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for your life long dream being to lick a window.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making the windows filthy.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not being responsible enough to keep them clean. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for cleanliness.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being banned for cleanliness when you got saliva all over the windows.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me want to lick windows and get saliva all over the windows.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to lick windows.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for defending the indefensible


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having to many colours in your signature.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for not keeping your pyjamas washed


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the funny avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your avatar looks like its strangling a kitten.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being wrong it just wants to bite the hand holding the camera.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me write O'hau when I tried to ban you based on your location.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for writing out O'hau instead of O'ahu.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for giving away poisoned pies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for accusation without evidence.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for defending me. :teeth


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning your "defense lawyer"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me laugh out loud.


----------



## Sierpinski (Jun 17, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for making me laugh out loud.


Banned for having two names.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one for having two names.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned because I'm jealous of where you live.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Banned because I HAVE THE POWER!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for having too many 8s


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for banning me for having no 8s. (i've got 2*8*2 posts :b)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hiding something in your status.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the last to post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming some one was claiming something.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for claiming too much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming I claim to much.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not doing as your told.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being irritating.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for be irritated.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for me not knowing wht ur talking about


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause I have the authority.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the misguided idea that you have the authority.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for imitating a fox.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being in an enchanted forest


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for being a harry potter fan


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for not giving me anything to ban you for


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because i said so!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a fruit cake.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for dissing fruitcakes :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a sense of humour.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning people with a sense of humor.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being friendly.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for being friendly.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for me no knowing what ur avatar is


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for banning of multiple postings


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing your status.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for telling me i have to change my status when i don't want to


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for me liking your signature


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for always correcting me and me not being a grammar nazi


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for banning two people at once


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because your awesome


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a scary avatar.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for not liking my sexyness


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I know for a fact that it is not you.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for not knowing she had a twin


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for defending everyone. :b


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

:batbanned for not allowing me to my job


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for that sexy avatar. :haha


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for a disgusting avatar


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banning myself for being to sexy and everyone knowing it


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for having a little toaster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making fun of his toaster.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for defending his toaster


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning him for defending his toaster when you defend everyone. Give the toaster some love. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for defending the defending of the toaster.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being a scary fox irl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for know that I am actually a fox irl.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a username that sounds similar to money.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for finding a similarity between monotony and money


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the hilarious signature. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not suggesting the walls be painted bright yellow to blind everyone.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for sighing.

Nobody sighs on my watch!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for having a watch that no one sighs on!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned for sighing.
> 
> Nobody sighs on my watch!


Banned because he didn't sigh anywhere near your wrist. :teeth

Get it? 



mdiada said:


> banned for having a watch that no one sighs on!!


Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only having 477 posts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having 2040 posts, which reminds me of the number of hours worked in 51 weeks.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for working to many hours


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't work that many hours yet.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because you need to


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for telling people what it is they need to do.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for telling me what i need to tell people to do and minding your own


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still having that sexy avatar.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for me liking your ban


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting your sentence structure. Capitalize..........period. 

And yes, I know I'm a grammar nazi.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being you


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning me for being me.

I like me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for possible narcissism.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being certain.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for licking avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that fox is not licking anything/anyone blue.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for correcting me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having to be corrected.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having the dancing banana in your sig.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for wanting the dancing banana back. That poor banana needed a break. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because some how I didn't notice that it was gone.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for wanting the dancing banana back. That poor banana needed a break. :no


Banned for making me think of the dancing banana as some sort of an exotic dancer.



Monotony said:


> Banned because some how I didn't notice that it was gone.


Banned for being faster than me.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a grammar nazi.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who is not a grammar nazi, when you're not a grammar nazi either.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

banned because you joined last month!


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because i like where u live


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a scary avatar.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for not recognizing how sexy it actually is


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for having a caterpillar in your avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not liking long eyebrows


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for defending my pretty eyebrows :heart


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for thinking your eyebrows are pretty :b


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning over eyebrows.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for all this talk of eyebrows.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not enjoying this discussion on eyebrows.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for mistaking caterpillars for eyebrows.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising caterpillars hide beautiful butterflies.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for an awesome thing to say


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I never ban you.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> banned because I never ban you.


Banned for being a female South Park fan. They don't exist :roll


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being Transgender.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I always ban you.

@ DeniseAfterAll: GASP! Of course they do, obvious I am one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for so many reasons.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not listing any.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wearing a blue bra.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for wearing a blue bra.


Banned for not having any proof to back this claim


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for no proof of that


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being under 18.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dissing the young.


They have enough problems with angst. 

note: I work with teens and love them to pieces so angst is all good in my book.

note again: Well, I love them but not in any illegal way.........


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for saying too much making people question your love.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because my word is law


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it is not.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for disagreeing with the lawmaker!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be the lawmaker.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for sighing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the banning of sighing when bored.


----------



## targetbuddy (Jul 31, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for banning somebody.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I now pronounce you banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to make it public, when it already is.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because toasters are sexy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for finding toasters attractive.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not thinking toasters are attractive.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because toasters are the hottest things ever.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for burning your hand on the toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for burning peoples hands.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not being a toaster and not burning people's hands.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned cuz ur still awsome


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for making my eyes dizzy in your avvie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning for dizziness. :eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for giving out pies. :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hehe.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for not banning


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because Evo's too awesome to be banned.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned because i dnt care if he is


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned because Evo's too awesome to be banned.


Banned for thinking anyone is above the bans.

Banned for thinking Evo is immune to bans.

He needs to wear ban-proof armor :teeth Get it? 



DefendAll said:


> Banned because i dnt care if he is


Banned for ruining my ban!

Also banned for having a scary avatar.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for me liking ur ban


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for me not recognizing you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a default status.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being banned so many times.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being banned more than me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not giving me my toast.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because now your toaster will only ever make you obama toast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for complaining about getting that message.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for not toasting my strudel


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for no particular reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a particular reason.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning him for not having a reason for his ban when he doesn't need a reason whatsoever.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for blowing my mind


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for banning him for not having a reason for his ban when he doesn't need a reason whatsoever.


Banned for attempting to claim he doesn't need a reason whatsoever.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for having nothing to see!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being able to see anything.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for dissing the inability to see what's not there


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think that you're talking about something dirty.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in the gutter.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because we might not exist....


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for u thinking whatever mite not exist


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for typing like a teenager.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for acting like ur smart


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for making me bite my tongue reading your post


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being male!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not using the obvious reply.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sighing in your status .


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for the sake of the queen of england


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the queen.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because prince Philip is hilarious.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because prince charles looks like a horse


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing the Royals.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for dissing the Royals.


Banned for defending them


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not defending them.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for banning someone for not defending the royals when they most obviously shouldnt be defended in the first place


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I already banned you today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Royal command.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for commanding.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for having a "blank" signature


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for hiding half of her face


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for banning of faces


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for changing your avatar to Edgar Allen Poe.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because edgar allen poe is awesome!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing his name.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still being a grammar Nazi.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being from Georgia.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for being from Georgia when your signature says that you miss the south. :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not giving me a ban.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Banned for being naughty.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I don't see how I'm being naughty. :um


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for


Banned for claiming to be a grammer nazi and not even being able to finish a sentence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning Pie.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because pie is awesome and should not be banned EVER.


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for giving out pies to everyone. I never got one.. :rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I will give you a pie.


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Really!?!? Banned for making my day


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for letting shelbster18 convince you that she'll give you a pie when she's clearly taunting you


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me feel guilty. :b


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Haha banned for making me feel guilty for your feeling guilty:b


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for not warning me of shelbs evil ways sooner -_-


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not seeing them yourself:b


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for showing me how oblivious i am


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for putting an awesome looking smiley in your post


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for not putting ANY smiley in your post :boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the cute avatar.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for.................uh........ living in SoCal.... what is SoCal? heehee

and heres my smiley :banana


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> Banned for the cute avatar.


Ugh banned for banning before i got to ban. But I ban you for being awesome


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Southern California  Banned for not knowing that already..


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because you left a kitchen sink full of dirty dishes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Emperor.


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason for your ban on kel, emperor :nw


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming I worship the Emperor.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for your awesome avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking pie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on apple pies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for liking apple pies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not baking me a pie.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned because the first four letters of your name spell mono.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for missing one letter so you could spell a word using all letters of your username.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being from the USA:boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living there too


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for living there too


**Permanent Ban**
*Reason:* f0r t3h lulz


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for perma banning bigblue!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perma banned for banning some one for perma banning.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning me for banning someone else over a ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for overuse of the word ban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown to man or beast.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you cannot ban for such reasons.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

thou art *BANNED!*

nuff said.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using upper case and lower case lettering


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for using a ban I used before


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming I copied you without any proof.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned beyond belief for I need no proof :banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for dancing bananas that is a crime.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I gotta ban someone before I go to bed!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sleeping on the job


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone for a while.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning people often.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for banning people too much


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I can. Get it? Because of your status.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for making people fat with pies. :b


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for claiming that her pies make people fat:b


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that pies cause weight gain :b


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned because I currently can't think of a reason to ban you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for slandering the good name of pies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for giving pie a good reputation.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for giving me pie and (according to Annzig) making me fat! :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for eating so much pie.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for having awesome glasses


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for having a lovely avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning before I could comment on/ban for that avatar.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for the ban that had the ban with the ban for the ban of the banned that banned because it banned. Yeh.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

Banned for over using the word ban


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because you're bannable. Cannibal rhymes with bannable. :um


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for sending me into a trance.... countreeeee rooooaad take me hoooooomme


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having less posts then him.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having less posts than me. :b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having too many posts


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having too few posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having more posts then me.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being shady


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a basketcase


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being Shady.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a very bad toaster. I want my toast. :mum


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for wanting toast. Toast is eww


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking burnt toast.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being from Canada


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because of that wise signature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for giving pies to everyone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not liking pies or spiders. I have a spider on my wall right now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not killing that monstrosity.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because maybe I don't wanna! :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to kill a spider.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for not wanting to kill something.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling people awesome.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for dissing awesomeness


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for asking a 93-year-old woman if she'd like the walls painted hot pink


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not wanting the place to look like a *****house.


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

Banned for making me remember how bad i've always wanted a fox for a pet..


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making a typo in your username.

Banned for wanting a fox for a pet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not wanting a pet fox.


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for making a typo in your username.


Banned for not realizing that i had to because Invisible was already taken. 


Monotony said:


> Banned for not wanting a pet fox.


Banned for being so monotonous.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being invisible


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for defending all


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for me defending people and you calling me out on it


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not wanting publicity for defending all.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because i never said i didn't want publicity for defending people and for your statement being utterly incorrect.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having an old man for your avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having an old waterfall as your avatar.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for giving him a good comeback


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for misspelling com*e*back


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing the first letter of your sentence.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for noticing :b


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for noticing mine but forgetting there is an edit button


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because phooey!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because sentences that don't start with capital letters annoy me for some reason.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being annoyed at uncapitalization


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for making me giggle :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your new thread


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

:boogiebanned for username Tee Hee


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for Tee Hee.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for attempting to ban me but no succeeding TEE HEE!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

*BANNED.

*because red is the color.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a red under the bed (communist)


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for me not caring about the previous ban


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned

Because I feel like using Green.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned and more banned just because its the right thing to do


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not giving a proper reason


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a river or a rock.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having a dizzying avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a tunnel as your avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's a tunnel.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for .......................... for something I'm sure.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for so many full stops. :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not smiling in your avatar.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for lying, I am smiling.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to smile, smirk.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for not even having an avatar of yourself.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for suggesting that I have a avatar of myself.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned not using the word "an" before a word beginning with "a".


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for being a pro grammar Nazi.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being a pacifist from Switzerland.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for ur ban


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's *Your lol


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for not realizing i use shortcuts in my words and for me not liking u grammar Nazis


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that I did realize and was using it as a reason to ban


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned x2


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned x infinity


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned xInfinity +1 :b


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

throws bomb* banned


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because i fart in your direction :b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for making me 'lol'


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for laughing out loud.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for laughing internally


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you cant.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for proving a point


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I can't see what that says on your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you most certainly can not.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being able to make sense of my bans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for fuzzy banana turtle pizzas.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having weird choices for food.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking eyes are a mirror.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for spelling 'No' with a capital 'N' after a comma. :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you said "coma" and not "comma."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for thinking about comas.


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

band 4 being a gramer snaub


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for toothpicks


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

banned for being from kentucky and not being fried and coming in a bucket


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning KFC.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for thinking winter is better


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for thinking about stuff. That will learn ya.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for huh-ing


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for mdiadaing. lol


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for making me TING lol

idk :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me think of the band The Ting Tings.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for making me make tinging sound effects


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating because I don't hear anything.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because you need hearing aids


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being invisible.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

hehehhe banned sweetheart


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh mee too..teeheee


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having so many numbers in your username.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for making it a requirement to have numbers in a username. Maybe they are arithmophobic and have a phobia of numbers :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making up phobias. I have a phobia of made up phobias. :afr


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Meaning you are Phobophobic. And I didn't make it up, I actually just googled it:b

BANNED for banning me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for banning you :b


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for using practically the same ban I used to ban you to ban me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting a piggy bank to be bacon. Now I have to go and eat a pack of bacon :mum


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not offering to share this pack of bacon with me :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for squabbling like children.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cuz I have to ban you each day huh?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar either.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for making me yawn.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a gigglebox


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone based on a status.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for wearing a shirt with unidentifiable letters.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for making me think of the bangles


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me think of bagels.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for eating all the pies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not getting your pie on time. :bah:b


----------



## Invisble (Aug 6, 2012)

12 p.m. yesterday huh? :no BANNED!!!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha. :b

Banned for not knowing the difference between giving you a virtual pie and a real pie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not giving out real pies.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for all the pie talk


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for being too pretty.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for only showing half your face! What's wrong with the other half?


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

too late. whoops


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still sighing.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because neon green is my favorite color


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning random colours.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not liking the mentioning of random colors. Blue, red, purple, green.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning black or grey along with red.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me think of Freddy Krueger's black and red striped sweater.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using a smiley. :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a hypocrite. :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being a hypocrite. :blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the blank face.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning my poker face.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me think of the Joker because poker rhymes with joker. :um


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for the sake of lady gaga


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ya i'm just going to instaban you for that one.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for giving her an instaban.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for never running out of pie. :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for no reason. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one for no reason. :duck


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for causing my computer to crash


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm psychic.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because i'm supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying Cali when you're not from anywhere close to CA.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Calamari.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for me having to ban you several times a day.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for failing to ban me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating because I never said Calamari.

Also banned for jumping from Cali to Calamari.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for burning my toast


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making toast.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for berries around the world!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for not being asleep


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the word ban makes me want to eat banana sundaes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:banana Banned for mentioning bananas


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning the sundaes :b


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a screen name that looks like the word 'amazing'.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being amazed by someone's username.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for thinking the other user was amazed


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for rawring!:evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because every one and their mother is using morse code in their status ever since I did. :bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned because I'm not using morse code in my status now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is way past your bedtime.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking bedtimes exist.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for thinking that bedtimes don't exist.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because bedtimes are not enforced very well.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a avatar with a sad-ish face :b


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for using glass-cutting words


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for me not knowing how to pronounce your name


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a childish username.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for thinking my name is childish


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being from Tennessee.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for being from georgia


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being cute. :um


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for embarrassing me


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being embarrassed.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for breaking the silence


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for playing the quiet game.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still being a grammar Nazi. :mum


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for smelling funny.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being creepy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for existing.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that would also be banning yourself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for your username.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the fox. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing back the crazy dancing banana.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a fan of the crazy dancing banana.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for liking forests and waterfalls.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for banning for liking nature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for defending nature.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a wildlife warrior


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for putting a really hard one in keep one drop one.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for something i don't even know


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for giggling too much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not customizing your status.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, yeah! 

Banned for poking that tongue out!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Mexican (Victorian )


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being insane.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not understanding an Australian insult


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for putting Beverley Hillbillies in the other thread.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I've never banned you before I don't think


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for having a sad avatar. :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a pretty avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for not having a good reason


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having an even worse reason than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't see how you can do a fair comparison of the two.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for questioning my logic.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for sighing.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for banning


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for playing too many games


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for thinking I play too many video games. Besides, I MAKE too many video games.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being greedy with your signatures.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being greedy with your signature.

Inb4 Banned for also not being greedy with your signature.

Inb4 Banned for hypocrisy.

Inb4 Banned for being a hypocrite.

Inb4 Banned for saying "Inb4" too many times.

:lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for beating me to the ban I wanted to post

And before that: banned for insulting me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not quoting the other person you banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to be clever and failing miserably.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't follow your logic to jump to that conclusion.

Banned for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being slow on the uptake


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned you today :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Swiss Miss


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I detect some jealousy since you're not Swiss.

Inb4 Banned for being wrong.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for being such a small toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for requiring a large toaster.

Banned for wanting gigantic sizes of bread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned because I detect some jealousy since you're not Swiss.
> 
> Inb4 Banned for being wrong.


Banned for being wrong as usual.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because it's time!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Rogers and Bell are a rip off.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for also being 17.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for impersonating an owl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for impersonating an Enchanted forest.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you are STILL sticking your tongue out at me young man!! I'm going to have to find the time out corner!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that corners are real. They are figment of your imagination.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for not liking spiders


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Arggh!! cross - posted!!

Banned for being right when both you and I know it's just got to be wrong.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for making those awesome collages.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a black and white avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having purple in your avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having anything purple in your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being colour blind.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for spelling color with a 'u.'


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spelling colour wrong.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Google disagrees.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Google is wrong.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that Google is wrong.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking american English is correct.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I don't feel like skimming through all the bans to keep up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not skimming the other bans.

Every one to post after this is also banned.



:yawn:fall


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you have no authority to ban the person below you.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for being born on the wrong day of the week.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a teeny weeny girl


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking like a little kid.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having no sense of humour.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for spelling like the British.

Inb4 Banned for spelling like the Americans.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for using that God awful internet slang.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for being underage.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for not showing your age. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF!?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that age is just a number when you're an adult.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for having a hub-cap around their neck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for "yeah baby" avatar


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for being big and blue.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being the person I'm banning


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one after every one was already banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you don't have proper authority to ban everyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having the authority to question my authority.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Banned for having that funny looking fox at your display pic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using at instead of "as".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to be a grammar nazi when you used a period after the quotation mark.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that putting the period before the quotation mark is correct.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for liking cats


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for liking cats.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for always sighing. :b


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for being from Switzerland


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm from Switzerland, where as it just states 'location', so I could be from anywhere.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for _being_ in Switzerland


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for having austin powers as your avatar


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for looking older than 18


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for thinking i look older than 18


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for playing tennis in Tennessee


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

don36 said:


> Banned for playing tennis in Tennessee


banned for thinking i ever played tennis


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for playing tetris.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for changing tennis to tetris


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for playing a rubik's cube. lol


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for joining in on saying i play random games


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being from Tennessee.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being in denial that you actually play these games. :b


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for banning the wrong person for banning the right person.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for being to good at this game


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

banned for not playing tennis


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for being too good at this game when you banned me for banning the wrong person for banning the right person for banning the right person etc.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for overuse of the word ban


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a cute little wallflower.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for making me repost


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me think of that "Are you from Tennessee because you're the only 10 I see" pick-up line because of your location. :haha


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using pick-up lines.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for being too small to toast my bread


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for owning large bread. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not the banning of large bread and the use of smilies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making your reasons more simple.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for being too small to toast my eggos. that's it i'm eating a bowl of cereals


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for eating cereal the eating of cereal is banned.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being all foxy and such.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for shamelessly put her cool youtube channel in her signature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pointing out peoples links to their youtube channel


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for banning me twice already


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for not reading books


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for not knowing that half reading a school book still count


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for wearing the wrong shoes.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of evidence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being blind.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking there are no spiders in the winter. 


That's when they invade my house.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because they all freeze to death here.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for wearing bottle-tops around your neck


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being the enemy of Dr. Evil.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about aliens in your sig.

I like your videos, btw.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to claim that there are aliens on this planet.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking foxes are cute.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for having been banned by me too many times


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for a hypnotic avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being strange.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because here it is Tuesday, and double banned for not knowing that.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because really?!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being lame.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for posting too many


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going to assume that you've reached the daily posting limit, and ban you knowing that you can't ban me back for now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for Hallucinating.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for being from canada


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from Tennessee.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for not giving a reason


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it seem like you never shave. It's not even November yet.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for thinking i don't ever shave.

the beard in that picture probably took 2 weeks


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being from TN.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning someone just from where they live


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in a cloudy place.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for stealing my homework. :um


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for living in a cave in the 21st Century!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you can walk in the void.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for thinking something.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for banning thinking.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning her for banning you for thinking.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Weirdo living in a cave. :sus


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

banned for being a weirdo


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for being a Weirdo living in a cave. :sus


ugh banned for banning before i got to ban. But i ban you for banning me for banning you for banning you because of thinking.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for two posts and the use of the word ban so many times.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a cheerful smiley in your signature.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being mean to cheery smiles


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for like cheery smilies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for overuse of the smilies.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for proposing that there is such a thing as an overuse of smiles.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for supporting the abuse of smilies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because you can never abuse a smiley.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's like saying you can never ban someone too many times.

Banned for having cats in your avatar.

Banned for being a weirdo.

Banned for living in a cave.

Banned for being under 21.

Banned for having more than 3,500 posts.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for so many different reasons.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for getting banned for so many reasons. :eyes


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned b/c not everyone should get a pie!!:mum

eta- I do believe you just got a double ban missy (2x inputs at 10:50)....JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for not wanting to share the pie with everyone


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

BANNED for the fact that you KEEP UPPING the number in the other Guys vs Girls thread. *ahem


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for not winning the game yet because i am the only guy in there


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

banned for being too happy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for being happy.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for looking absolutely nothing like a nazi


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for being a Nazi Police.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not using the term Gestapo.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for assuming I know of that term.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for liking games


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned because pottard.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for walking in the void.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for having that cute fox as your avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the window fox.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not licking the windows clean enough. >=(


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for forcing me to link this youtube video.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for killing me with cuteness >_< I want one


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for dying from the cuteness in that video.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because owning pet foxes is illegal in most places. Damn laws.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I know that suxs. u_u some foxes are so cute buttttt banned for not having a fox!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because owning pet foxes is illegal in most places. Damn laws.


Banned for hating on laws.



fallen18 said:


> I know that suxs. u_u some foxes are so cute buttttt banned for not having a fox!


Banned for making it look like you said "cute butt" and "butt banned" :lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for hating on the adorable fox that clearly should be owned in some states


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for supporting laws designed to prevent stupid people from being mauled.

Banned for posting faster then me.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not being fast enough ;p


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a chess board in your avatar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having good eyes. I can't even tell what that is. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being able to tell that it's a chessboard in the bottom left and some one sticking out their yellow tongue with a star or something in the middle of it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for not seeing her avatar picture clearly.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for supplying pies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being against the supplying of pies. :twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hitting people with sticks.:no You should be shooting arrows at them. :yes


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for encouraging shooting arrows when it can be more dangerous.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for acting like a mother to a child.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not throwing axes at him. :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not throwing knives at the little toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not clubbing the toaster with a musket.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for hating on my chess board! :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me want to play chess, but that damn AI beats me half the time.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahah well sorry! Buttttttttt banned for lossing in chess so much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I've won just about every game of chess I've ever played against an actual person.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I doubt that!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for doubting the accuracy of my story. :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because that picture was pure lies!! :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of lying. :roll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking I'm "accusing" you when I'm just stating facts ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to claim that your accusations are facts. :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I believe they are facts good sir


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for not banning someone


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^banned because I have no idea what your talking about :b


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claming she edited her post.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for *calming* she edited her post.


Banned for not editing your post.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for editing the quote.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a while. :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my good self.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a waterfall.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because i ran out of coffee


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being addicted to coffee.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for preferring winter (ESPECIALLY IN CANADA) AHHHH!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not preferring winter.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for spider hate


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for loving spiders


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for assuming I love spiders.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for denying the fact that you love spiders.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for knowing the rules


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned again for posting too much in the guys vs girls thread.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for thinking i post too much


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for not knowing my opinion is always right.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for thinking your opinion is always right


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for falling into my trap mwhahaha. Yes post moar here!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for thinking you have trapped me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for arguing with a girl who is older than you.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a little toaster that I just want to pick up and take with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting to kidnap him.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for wanting to kidnap the little toaster.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar that is too cute.:mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a grey avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying that it's a black and white avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being picky.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being foxy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being catty.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being toasted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in a cave.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not liking dark, damp, cold, caves!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I don't like dark monster infested caves.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for giving me that impression


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for allowing my post to give you that impression. Checkmate :b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having the same number in your username as mine.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because there's no way you have pies for everyone!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to steal my pie! :mum


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not sharing in the first place! :wife


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that anyone in their right mind would share a pie without being asked to. :bah


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being a selfish pie eater ~_~


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming I'm a selfish pie eater. :no


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c you are one! :mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having a quarrel over pie. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not giving out pies.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c she's obviously busy making them!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for getting so angry over pies. It feels like my life is in danger here :roll


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for assuming I'm angry for all you know I could be smiling :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned for assuming I'm angry for all you know I could be smiling :b


Banned for over use of exclamation marks. :yes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for liking boring sentences without them ;p


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the characters involved in a tongue out smiley.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for finding sentence without exclamation marks monotonous. :lol


Banned for ninja banning. :twak


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Well it's true add excitement to your words ------>! Banned for not having ninja typing skills


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a statement before your ban. :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being so picking about how I phrase my sentences!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm being picky about how you phrase your sentences. :duck


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

ARRRRGGGGGHHHH



banned.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for speaking pirate language.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for assuming i used pirate language.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not teaching me pirate language! :O


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for wanting to learn pirate language.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for thinking piratiese is a language.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are my first ban of the day.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Congratulations you have been banned for the first time today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to be smart.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for not trying to be smart.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being a Forest when your avatar is clearly a waterfall.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the enchanted forest at the side of the waterfall.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Both of you banned for completely ignoring my post two posts above.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for being ignored


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being insensitive


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I always ban you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being unimaginative


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being blue.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a fox that spends its days licking a window.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Unbanned for finally having removed that horrendous dancing banana smiley in your signature.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for thinking dancing bananas are horrendous. :banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing back the dancing banana.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because the dancing banana disapproves of your ban.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for having an 8 in your username.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because huh?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not wearing confusionproof armor.

Banned for not having x48 Musk to make armor with confusionproof ability.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for rambling on about nonsense.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for ebing fox. Y u no hunt? Instead stay on SAS. SA fox...


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for absolutely destroying the English language.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

band beecuz eye sed sow!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned becaus dat poirson above talks wid a accent

not like us cajun ********* from nawlins dont!


addendum: who dat say dat?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for being so friendly


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for having a feminist picture as your avatar


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for not having a feminist avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about feminists.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still mentioning feminists.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Foxton locks


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

banned f-
C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for breaking the combination locks. Fine: $1000


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for being here a shorter time than me and having more posts than I do


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being here longer and never changing your status from "SAS Member."


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being a status nazi


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because texas sucks :b


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned because kentucky sucks


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the states suck.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for being canadian!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being american.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for not saying eh in your posts


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for speaking americanese eh.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying "americanese."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming to speak English.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I never used the word claim. Until just now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spreading misinformation.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for giving me Rabies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for failing


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for falling instead of rising.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the fox hunt


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for apparently residing in some enchanted forest in Tasmania.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being on a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for persistently banning other people.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being in an enchanted forest


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for your avatar


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning the person who said Texas sucks. If she knew me she'd know that I'd agree. I'm from New Orleans. The Texas heat does suck. 

But we got big stuff here!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for believing that everything is bigger in Texas.

Edit: I win!  :lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for saying you win.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being a weirdo with a smiley in their avatar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for saying the smiley is in my avatar when it's in my signature.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not seeing that it could be referring to a smile in your avatar. - the cat barely smiling.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because that made me laugh and I don't know why I find that so funny. :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for laughing and not knowing why.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because lining up and taking turns shooting at each other is stupid.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for wanting to shoot me. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not even knowing the basics of the 18th or 19th Centuries.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not focusing on the 21st century.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the 21st century sucks so far


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because the fox is still licking the window.  How can that fox lick that window 24/7? Poor fox.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realising there are 4 foxes working 6 hour shifts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not covering meal breaks.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for illegally working your foxes over 40 hour work weeks.

Double posted.

Banned for fining him before me for labor law infractions.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for over-banning.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of evidence.

Banning 2-3 times in a late post is common.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming lack of evidence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a PS3.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a good siggy.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for being harry potter's illegitimate child..


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for what the heck??


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for wearing clothes in the evening.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for using a number over 666 in your name. Thats not allowed! the limit is 666 (satan) :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for limiting the number to a number inferior to 999.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for "#1 Reason Winter is better, No spiders."even though i agree.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a viking.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning Vikings.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for being 17 and not 666.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with 666.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning 666 and not changing the subject.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for also not changing the subject.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for no longer having the annoying avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for giving me a headache with these talks about illusions.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for getting a headache over illusions.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because of


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

Banned for reminding me I have a headache.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that you had a headache.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning for forgetfulness.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for banning for.. for .. uh.. what was I banning you for again?:con


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the sake of banning.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Banned because I can.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because you can't


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because that sexy milk carton is getting it down.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a milk carton fetish instead of a milk bag fetish.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for wanting me to have a milk bag fetish.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not getting a pie in the mail.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for stealing too many of my pies. :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for allowing the pies to be stolen.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not keeping a safe guard on my pies. My precious pies! :cry


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining when you can always make more pies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for complaining.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying that reality sucks.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

sucks reality that saying for banned


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being very original.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking unoriginality.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for not liking spiders


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking spiders.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for looking like a fox irl even though you're spiderpig's ancestor.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for speaking more than one language.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

Banned for being a phoenix living in the city without being noticed by the crowd.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for speaking in riddles.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for making me jealous of your enchanted forest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having a status.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for joining since March 2012


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what you look like.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for making me think you looked watery and splashy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being a Libra


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an Administrator


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being big, blue and 38.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for working over time.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned, i'm playing, on over time :b.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being playful


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for mentioning where fairies live in your status


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Banned for making people who don't know know where fairies live by banning the person above you.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for saying you're 24(jessica24) when the truth is you're my age!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for joining march 2012.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for hiding


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

banned for being a seeker in hide and seek.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for having no avatar !


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having 3 numbers in your username.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for the fox on your avatar being disrespectful.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having nothing to see in your status when I can see the words, "Nothing to see here."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to open Pandora's box.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for licking the pies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being caught in the act of stealing pies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who didn't get caught.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not stealing all the pies that have been licked.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for blaming others when it was you that licked the pies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for catching me lick the pies. :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for still making that big kitty squeeze that little kitty senseless


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for imagining things.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not imagining things.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for upsetting my imaginary friends.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the said avatar does not remind me of Portal 2.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I ran out of tea to drink.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not stating the author of the quote in your sig.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being located on a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for believing winter is better than summer and placing to much importance on the lack of spiders and disregarding the bueaty of the sunshine, hot weather and all the other wonderful benefits that come with the summer. :spank :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being a new person for me to ban!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning them before I could ban them for believing that sunshine is beautiful and that hot weather is enjoyable. Also banned because hot weather sucks and cold weather is great.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for banning me for so many reasons. Hot weather sucks and cold weather rules!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it annoys me when people ask me whether I'm cold when I'm only wearing a windbreaker in the middle of a freezing snow day because their to stupid to realise that if I Was Cold I Would Already Be Wearing Something Warmer You Idiot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for defending annoying idiots :sus


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for being too defensive!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's pouring out and I have to go outside.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for getting wet, ha ha.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because loud people are annoying.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that people aren't loud all the time !


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for having a status that I can't understand.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a status.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a Canadian girl when you're from Canada.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I thought that said, "Banned for being a Canadian girl." No joke. :um


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Banned for baking too much pies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is such a thing as a to much pie.



shelbster18 said:


> Banned because I thought that said, "Banned for being a Canadian girl." No joke. :um


Banned because I was about to find out where he lived.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a creeper.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for being a little toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with an original ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being a little toaster.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still being a fox that licks a window. Can't it lick something else? :no


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah, i'll pass. There's enough unwarranted banning going on from the "authorities". I'd rather set a good example.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for banning before I did


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for blaming me when you waited seven minutes.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for banning a lot


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being awesome. :boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming someone is awesome.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning me for banning her for being awesome.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for having a cat avatar that stares right at me.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I shall call you the pizza man.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assigning random names to people for no reason.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because egoiwejfwoijoilvk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a cave woman.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a ridiculous imagination.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for not playing L4D with me.  lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because the frog on your profile is staring at me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for all your crazy talk


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking one line is enough for crazy talk.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only having 604 posts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's 605 posts at the time of your ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

banned for not liking the talk of numbers when you have numbers in your signature and username.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of the tV show NUMB3RS.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mentioning that show.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for having such a cool, cute and amusing avatar lol  :boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for listing 'other stuff' as one of your hobbies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting worms.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for speaking too low


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for eating all the pie.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because you didn't supply enough pie in the first place


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I did. :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lying about having supplied enough pies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not backing me up. :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving me any pies.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for me not being your first.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

little toaster said:


> Banned for not giving me any pies.





reaffected said:


> banned for me not being your first.


Banned for complaining about not getting any pie. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning them for complaining about not getting any pie instead of giving them pies. :no


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for banning them for complaining about not getting any pie instead of giving them pies. :no


Banned because I needed a road map to figure out what your sentence said.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using a road map instead of the internet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for saying internet and not Google.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a Mr. Smartypants.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for being cute, again.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying (avatar, what she said, her face, etc).


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

You you you..coz u stole my bread toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for randomly accusing me of stealing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for denying stealing her bread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because she said "bread toaster," meaning that she is talking about a type of toaster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a weiner


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being blue


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for the colour blue when you use it in your avatar and signature.


----------



## derrickrose (Mar 26, 2011)

banned for hating spiders


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for wearing a red shirt.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting to supply everyone with pies without taking into account the serious food shortages that would follow from such a preposterous program.

Edit: Banned for skipping in between my ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you didn't fi ish writing the reason for your ban.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for still having so many 8s and 0s in your siggy.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for not talking to me :-/


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Banned for being too awesome for words


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having two ds in the username


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you were talking about something else until you said 'username.'

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.
Inb4 Banned for not getting your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind, not getting your mind out of the gutter and posting Inb4 both of those.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for guessing that I predicted you would misinterpret that in lewd way


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for having a cool avatar..


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for wearing a red shirt


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for banning two people in a row .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for also wearing a red shirt.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning someone else for wearing a red shirt.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for banning for banning.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for excessive use of the same word.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking the act of banning for banning for banning for banning for banning.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being a banner who banned a banner for banning.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

banned for having a banner jones. for jonesin' on the banning.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me go to Urbandictionary and read about marijuana.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for looking at Urbandictionary.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having 808 in your username


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dising Potter


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cuz uhh... Harry Potter rules!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because of the well-concealed fact that Harry Potter is actually villain who has been raised to the status of hero only because of an effective propaganda campaign.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned because you've clearly never read Harry potter.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dissing people who've not read Harry Potter books..............


They're just too danged big!!!!




btw I'm a children's/teen librarian 

and I couldn't even get through the first movie without falling asleep.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I want to clarify that I _have_ read all Harry Potter books. I'm just not willing to accept the reading of events that is presented by them. I find it very disturbing nobody actually looked at the good sides of Voldemort. He tried to establish an orderly regime with popular support instead of the chaotic and undemocratic rule of the shadowy 'Ministery of Magic'. I think Harry Potter was just an apparatchik hired by the Ministery to restore the police state and was presented like a hero by the propaganda afterwards, much like most communist leaders. I find it very shameful nobody actually took into account this hypothosis but just mindlessly believed the reading of the Harry Potter books.
For the rest you're band for not being able to read any Harry Potter book without falling asleep. I'm afraid you suffer from narcolepsia.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling 'banned.'


----------



## Zukafu (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being a grammar Nazi. c:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for only joining yesterday.


----------



## Zukafu (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having other 6,000 posts.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for living somewhere really, really hot.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for living in Canada cuz it reminds me of someone..


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a Canadian.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because toasters suck!


----------



## Zukafu (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for hating on toasters.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for waiting too long to ban the person who hates toasters.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being impatient.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a weirdo in a cave who has pies for everyone.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for figuring out my secret!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for failing to trap anyone in your diabolical pie filled cave.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because I still do not have enough pie


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for trying to ban the person above you, simply because she doesn't have an avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a girl who is older than you.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for not sending me more memes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not reviving more memes from a toaster.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for thinking that vocal cords are trolls.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for not reviving more memes from a toaster.


Banned for reminding me of Yu Gi Oh.












shelbster18 said:


> Banned for thinking that vocal cords are trolls.


Banned for creeping on status updates.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for thinking I'm creepin' on his status update when it's showing next to his username.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that my vocal cords are not trolls.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not commenting on the picture I posted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming that you posted a picture I see no picture. :sus:um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not scrolling up to previous posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned still insisting that there is a picture. :sus


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being a dog


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Banned for being an HP fan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for imitating a puppet.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Banned for imitating a waterfall


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being on here longer but having less posts than me.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being from a place that sounds very exotic but still claiming there is nothing to see there.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for not going to the exotic place with nothing to see


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining that there is nothing to see.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for posting three meme spell cards in a post.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not blaming Monotony who said there was no picture.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for blaming Monotony


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Pyhhat vun paehk vnus Ahkmyht.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Banned for not giving a reason. Omgerd!!!!


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Bad for not spelling "Oh my god" correctly


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for being a spelling/grammar nazi (even though I am one too).


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing the word "Nazi."


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning her for not capitalizing Nazi when she said that she's also a grammar Nazi who banned someone else for being a grammar Nazi.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for hogging all the pie!


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because I didn't get enough pie anyway...
No, I didn't!!! O:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because your too small


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because the toaster can never be too small!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning her any sooner.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Banned for saying shelbster18 should have banned elkalee2194 sooner.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for being mad


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking he's mad.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because you're still too small.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there is a Jaguar advertisement next to your post.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for appreciating fine advertising


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so sarcastic.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not liking sarcasm.

That toaster is oh so sexy. Don't you just love sarcasm?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning for sarcasm.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning before I could ban her.

Inb4 banned for waiting so long to ban her.
Inb4 banned for not banning fast enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to post Inb4.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for discouraging the use of Inb4.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for coming back after I banned you many times before


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him so many times.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having 2700 posts.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for having something against the number 2700.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using that phrase. :twak


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being uncertain.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning violins.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because you should have banned cellos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a pom


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Apple Eater


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for killing chickens, and not eating them.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being big and blue


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a bored member.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because I'm still bored and still here


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being boring, you really make it to easy for me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for allowing me to ban you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning someone because the allowed you to.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because you're using this thread to ban bored people


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a strange username


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because it that really the best you can come up with?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for only having 6 friends


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because thats 6 online friends on SAS, not IRL.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being waterfall


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I thought this


bigblue38 said:


> Banned for being a pom


Said "banned for being a porn"



louiselouisa said:


> banned for being waterfall


Banned for for not saying "a waterfall"


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the awesome avatar.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being in a cave

@little toaster
lol sorry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on caves.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for posting too much :teeth


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying 2700 is too much.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being close to 666 posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

banned for being close to 4000 posts.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because your avatar gave me a seizure


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for posting at the same time as me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

banned for not posting sooner.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned for not posting later


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for mentioning the space time continuum.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for living with a cave monster while kittens are present.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling Neanderthals monsters.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not giving that fox something else to do.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you are a weirdo


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking your an Enchanted forest.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being Canadian


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a Canadian.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him before I could.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Toaster your banned for thinking Omaha is in Canada


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being able to read.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spotting that mistake


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being Tasmanian


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being omahamian.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for having a name that sounds too close to labotomy


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for only having an average of 26 posts per month so far.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for liking games


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for liking Harry Potter.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Banned for liking pies... seriously?!?!?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because today has been a good day.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Unbanned for having a good day. :boogie


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Banned for not banning someone.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being pedantic


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of this video:


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for posting a Family Guy video. I love Family Guy.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for adding "ster" onto the end of your name


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a stone fruit


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being an enchanted forest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a juvenile toaster


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because juvenile toasters have a right to exist...........you toaster nazi!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling him a Nazi when he's from Tasmania.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me out on my poor geography skills.



I try. 



I really do.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for annoying complete strangers.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being a complete stranger who is obviously annoyed with my ability to annoy complete strangers.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for not getting to know me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not using a smiley at the end when you brought it up. :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a user name that is an anagram of 'l0k88e'.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for not making ANY sense in your ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in San Antonio


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not accepting this world is primarily nonsensical.

Edit: Banned because there really are no waterfalls in Tasmania.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning the wrong person, as well as being a hedgehog.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for getting my location wrong. Im 3 hours west of San Antonio.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for so many numbers in your location


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for missing out


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for sending me messages


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for making me LOL.

edit: Banned for posting before me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 Banned for not answering the last message


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being too impatient


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

banned for not be quick enough to ease his impatience.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned for having your username in your status.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Penguin and not a human.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being from Texas!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that Canada is in Texas. Geography would like to have a word with you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not correcting him that Canada is in Kentucky,

http://goo.gl/maps/69TpX

Kansas,

http://goo.gl/maps/lnx7j

and also North Carolina.

http://goo.gl/maps/vyVMm


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL wow I am not sure how I screwed that up...geography is one of my faves!  And funny since I actually live in Kentucky.

Banned for having an interesting avatar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for begging to be taken away from Cincinnati.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because he said he is NOT in Cincinnati, in his post.

I forgot that it's right on the border of OH and KY.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a signature in fancy font


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Banned for not liking fancy fonts.*


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having large fonts that makes me feel like your speaking in a deep, official, and somewhat intimidating voice.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for living in a cloudy place.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for eating to many pies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is a such a thing as to many pies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned just because I can.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned just because you cant.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for leaving the apostrophe out of can't.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for including the apostrophe in your cant.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for still actively banning people.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm too sleepy to come up with a legit reason.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for worrying about legit reasons everytime you banned except when you're sleepy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having some sort of.. thing. as your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising the thing is Oscar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for giving that thing a name.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because Oscar is grouchy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the thing being grouchy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for giving that thing a name.


You need to keep up with your Sesame street Mr . :teeth


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a cute kitty!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning somebody's cute kitty.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being friendly


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you banned me for being friendly.


How unfriendly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a glowing avatar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not having a cat as your avatar.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because pies fly now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not making giant flying pies!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for giving me a great idea. :idea


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pie stalking.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for jumping to random accusations. I did not think of any pies being stalked.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Random ban for you


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your Jedi Mind Tricks do not work on me.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being resistant to my mind tricks


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being weak in the force.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think of the weak (nuclear) force from physics.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for eating paper.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making origami pies.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being obsessed with using nouns from my sentences to come up with random pies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for randomly using pies in sentences.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for the weird status. Printf? What kind of blasphemy is that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having less posts than the pokemon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having fewer posts than me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting to much.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not doing anything other than attempting to have more posts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being less interesting than me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because because you're less interesting.

Oooooooooooh :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a distracting avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for knowing that is what it is.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

//Banned for not realising that the status isn't large enough.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for banning someone else who banned you for banning them earlier because they banned you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being 6 posts over 4000.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for not liking spiders, the Number One Killer of Mosquitos, Bane of the Earth.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking spiders.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you're still bored.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

int main()
{
____cout << "Banned for saying he's still bored.";
____return 0;
}


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for not using visual basic


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for that silly avatar.


----------



## Leumak (Sep 13, 2012)

banned for no reason


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for requiring reason.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not banning be sooner


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Should be hanged, drawn and quartered, burnt to the stake, exiled to Siberia, oh and banned for not making any sense


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having ***** in your signature with a Ronald Reagan avatar.  I find that humorous.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing the subject.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for changing the subject


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Cannot ban cuz from Oahu.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being Hawaiian.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for an animated avvie


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for not choosing timshel instead


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for promoting 'The Matrix' in your avatar which by the way is like the most boring film ever made, people only watched it for the scene where the bullets fly past Neo in slow motion, the rest of the film is total crap


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for having Ronald Reagan as your avatar.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for giving me allergies with your avatar!:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being allergic to those cats.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh come on!That's the best u got!

Banned for being a pathetic banner!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

banbanbanbanbanbanbanbanban


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for repetition.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

BANana......


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for contempt of your ban.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning a bandana in a banana. :teeth


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for pies in the sky, instead of pie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I don't see why an s on the end makes a difference. :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having no sense of rhyme.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for making exactly the point I was gonna make!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

BANdit


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for ignoring my lame pun lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned because I understood the pun and thought it was quite funny.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for only being a recreational grammar nazi and not a professional one


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me use my #666 post in this forum.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for blaming someone else for wasting your potentially awesome #666 post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in The Big Apple.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for not living in The Big Apple.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's Saturday and not Monday.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking the obvious being stated.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not stating the unobvious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for needing the obviousness to be stated.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for not liking polygamy and polymers and polysci????


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for the confuzzle of my mind....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using the wrong word in your sentence.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not knowing "Confuzzle" is a direct quote from Ghandi lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned fo shiggity sho.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having that gangsta lingo down xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning before I could crash the ban asteroid into the earth.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for telling us your plan for world destruction


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for banning for world destruction.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for banning the banner of world destruction


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking world destruction.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for stealing my ban *Shifty eyes*


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being immature.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being big


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking big


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think of TWSS.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for reminding me that Steve Carell is no longer on The Office.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Yankee Doodle Dandy


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for an awesome ban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for appreciating my ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one for appreciating your ban.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating the ban


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because your Jedi mind trick told me to.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned because of hokey pokey


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for putting your left leg in....


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not taking your left leg out.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for pointing out my mistake :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being into weird stuff.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for NOT being into weird stuff


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for reminding me to search for Jedi Mind Tricks on youtube.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because you're going to be the only person other than me who knows what it really means lol


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for that revelation


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a a censored status.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not staying banned


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for kissing my wife!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for paranoia.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there are no reptiles on Antarctica.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I don't like marshmellows


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't like marshmellows either.

Banned for not spelling marshmallows properly.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for teaching me how to spell marshmallow


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for making me want roasted marshmallows.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for wanting roasted marshmallows.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not wanting your marshmallows roasted.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for not toasting my marshmallows. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for launching pies into the sky.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Band for being a fox.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a pony.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because pony's are awesome!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. For so many reasons.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for saying I have never been to Hawaii!!! BLASPHEMY!!!!


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for pointing in multiple directions


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I've never heard of Laval.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because the United Stated of America is really unreasonable when it comes to airport security - I was stopped 3 times in the same room when I went there last and had to have my picture taken, my fingerprints taken, they asked me rather rudely 'why are you visiting the US?', I thought that was none of their business but I just kept my cool.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for sounding like a terrorist. :um


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for revealing his true identity......(Call the government lol)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being an infidel


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being in the middle class


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for threatening to attack me with glass.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I want to ban someone right now


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a monotonous username containing only a single vowel


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I have a headache right now and am going to bed so keep it down people


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for going to bed at 01:20


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's 7:20.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's always 4:20 somewhere


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

banned for being shady


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being young.....but older than me...


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a jedi


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. For so many reasons.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned. For so many reasons.


Banned for not stating the reasons.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being earth bound


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being on my friend list


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for being on your friends list.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being under the legal age.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for ageism.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being Canadian.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a Canadian.

Also banned for possibly banning someone from your own country (since you're Everywhere).


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being too small to have a practical function as a toaster.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for having a very colorful avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pumping iron instead of steel.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Seriously why is there a fox liking your window??


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Banned because your avatar makes me feel stupid for not being able to name such a well-known face.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

(Ronald Reagan) Banned for not knowing the face


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my window brings all the foxes to the yard.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm jealous of your window


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a shady criminal that is jealous.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because you forgot to lock your back door......


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for failing to notice the anthrax you stepped in.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for running in the road like a deer while I'm driving. :no I wouldn't want to run you over poor fox.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to kill innocent animals.....:troll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for hogging all the pie!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for wearing an orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being a Shelbster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's apparently your birthday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey look a ban


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for looking at a ban


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for breaking the window covering the ban case.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for always being last on this thread


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being last on this thread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for looking like a pumpkin


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for changing your avvie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a smiley face 

No smiles allowed


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned, it's a 'cool' face.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for correcting me


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not handling 'constructive criticism' well.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being above me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because at first I thought your avatar was a sunflower or something until I actually looked at it


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not banning the correct person


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking it was a sunflower and banned for being so bored and not having 3000 posts yet.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning your self you blind fox. :no


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for hating on me banning me smh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning your self for banning yourself you silly bored fox. :mum :twak


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for hitting me over the head with a stick


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for being loveless bro. Cmon bro, gotta learn to love dude. Greatest feeling, like EVER, bro!!!!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for liking basketball. ( its not like I LIKE being loveless lmao


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for bannign someone who likes basketball. You obviously dont love the game, or me!!!!!!!! So sad, right now I am, so sad....


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Soccer bro . Banned for banning me for banning you.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for assuming chicks dig da prestonater.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> banned for assuming chicks dig da prestonater.


OUCH!!!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Loveless said:


> OUCH!!!




Hahah, I'm kidding!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Hahah, I'm kidding!


. Banned for breaking my heart :'(


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being a heartbreaker!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for denying that you are a heartbreaker


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would ban you both, but you are already in enough pain. Heart pain. THose wounds will heal...eventually!!!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> I would ban you both, but you are already in enough pain. Heart pain. THose wounds will heal...eventually!!!!


Thanks man. I'll not ban you for feeling my pain.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for taking advantage of my gullibility.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of taking advantage of anything :0


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for wanting to show everyone the moon. I think everyone knows what the moon looks like.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

My moon is bigger then your moon :wife:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about the sizes of two people's butts.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for criticizing my love of da buttocks


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for saying you love something when your username says loveless..


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for saying that your 'dreaming of Pemberley' and I don't even know who Pemberley is


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for possible spying and treason.


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in aaaages.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone in aaaages. lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for playing tricks with my mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being tricked. :no


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for thinking I'm a spy - why does everyone think I'm a spy??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Because your working for the CIA obviously.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for drooling.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming I drool.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being $6000 pet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to say im a pet! :twak


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for breaking into people's homes and attacking young children - you foxes have gone wild but we will get you eventually - once we get rid of that fox hunting ban


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing the foxes are mobilising and gather arms, The day is coming when they will pour forth and make the streets run red with the blood of humans.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for your plumbers crack!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony - Banned for prophesying genocide.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not banning mdiada and ruining the system!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for not being familiar with Jane Austen's _Pride and Prejudice_.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned for not banning mdiada and ruining the system!


Banned for thinking there is a system.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for banning Brasilia when you were supposed to be banning me!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for being super cool. Only flaming trolls and retards are suppsoed to inhabit the internetz herp derp.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this house cat was a ninja.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because turtles are the only animal that can be ninja


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you obviously don't watch Naruto, ninja dogs ftw.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that dogs can be ninjas.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for thinking that dogs can't be ninjas.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that they can.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having part of your status be jibberish


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that my status is gibberish. :roll


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for trying to say that 'printf' is a word and not jibberish


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I never said it was a word I only said it isn't gibberish

#include 'stdafx.h"
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>

int main(void)
{
printf("This is not gibberish");

getch();
return 0;
}

Blah blah blah blah :blah


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I didn't understand anything you just posted 0_o


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not comprehending the fact that it's not gibberish.

This is gibberish.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for saying that something so official looking is gibberish


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's Russian of course it's gibberish.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Ohhhh.... of coarse since it's Russian....

Banned for not saying what it was in the first place.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for squabbling with a 17 year old.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having waterfall of words as avatar.



Monotony said:


> Banned for trying to say im a pet! :twak


Monotony, i just learned recently that a fox could indeed be a pet :lol


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for logging off when the women need your help at guys vs gals.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for banning tania!! She is too nice!!! And I don't wanna ban you either!!! bANNING MYSELF FOR WATCHING AND BANNING TWO OF THE MOST AWESOME PEEPS HERE!!!! (dang caps, not retyping that!)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a bloody yank!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned because Trcy is not from new england!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned because you are Lily


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because Chicks dig da Prestonater


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cause chicks dig da Jedi mind tricks (especially Lily)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because Lilly might not agree


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about flowers.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not being a true Nazi. Grammar Nazis don't count!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can't change the fact that I'm not 100% German.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not being German!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for being the Prestonator.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being fantastic


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for that funny smiley in your avatar.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for being a weirdo living in a cave.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for the objectionable absence of an avatar underneath your user name.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm not sure what you're talking about lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for posting your psn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banned for living in a non-existant state.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned...

a) for living in a cave
b) for liking cats that smell like wet cats
c) because you are older than me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a walking contradiction


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for stating 3 reasons.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making up silly rules, you stupid boy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not respecting your betters.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I cant sleep


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having insomnia


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not telling me what enchanted forest you are from


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for plotting to destroy his enchanted forest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

HarryStanluv25 Banned for not realising that all of Tasmania's forest are enchanted.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking I knew!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for beating me to the post and making me edit.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Rockaholic.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Washington has better and more enchanted forests than Tasmania.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for having a small amount of posts


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for loving 25


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for cheating on Guys vs Gals thread.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not loving 25


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I still cant sleep.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

@zeppelin, I didn't cheat

banned for being a fox


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


Edit: Banned for making me questioning my self.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the Pacific North West


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for making me question the meaning of happiness.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is a meaning to happiness.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is an enchanted forest.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not thinking that there is an imaginary enchanted forest of ear hair.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Banned because your signature made me realize there's at least one good thing with the winter!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you're a woman.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being sexist


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you have Social Anxiety


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because you have it too!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I haven't been formally diagnosed by a general practitioner 

but your right


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for confusing me on your nationality? Are you British, American or Brazilian?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he is none of the above he is only a traitor. :sus


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a regular banner


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for using Jedi mind tricks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a regular bannie/banney?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with the number 808.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for posting after being banned!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a cool avatar


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not having a cool avatar, but one that suggests danger if broken glass is touched...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for knowing that broken glass can be sharp.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being Canadian.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mooning


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I want to ban someone right now


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the woodpecker told me to.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not being from NZ


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I had to go on google maps to find out where Omaha is


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that Omaha is in the middle of a corn field


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking I care about my ****ty town


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I actually thought Omaha looked like a nice city suitable for raising a family with a range of outdoor activities nearby


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not realizeing Omaha is the STD capital of America


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dising your home town.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not dissing my town


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being loveless


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for having four seductive cool colored lips as an avatar!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for finding that lipstick seductive.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for not finding it seductive


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for banning Trcy


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for reminding me of Omaha steaks!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for sayiing obama. Unliek most of the sheeple at my school, I realize Obama is not the best presdient, inf act he is kind of bad. I am ashamed to say he went to my school!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for any old trivial reason


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yupppz, punahou inmdeed. Banned for not liking punahou. But then again, who the **** does????


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned because I am Queen of SAS and I can do whatever I want!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned 'cause you banned the wrong person too :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for some unknown reason


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit: Banned for beating me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are right


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for posting yesterday


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for the sake of banning


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned for being big and blue!! Why no can be small and purple!?!?!?!?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because this is wasting my posts and I'm going to reach 50 again - so annoying


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for no sense


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned for banning lily, the queen of SAS and for your name being brasilia which reminds me of Brazil but you are from england and banned for being in existence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that Brasilia has been the capital city of Brazil since 1960!!!!! 
The only queen I answer to is that old hag known as Elizabeth II!!!!
And you lied in one of your posts about being a girl - why?!?!?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's the weekend.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for reminding me I have no-where to go lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because London is pretty boring


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It cant possibly be as boring as my town.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for showing off your programming skills


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned because I almost got turned on thinking ur name was hardkok!! Way to be a tease!!!!!!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

LOL :um
Banned


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

HardRock said:


> LOL :um
> Banned


PCP :um
Banned


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

HardRock said:


> ?


Banned for questioning my logic! 

*caught ya!!*


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being illogical


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for the Star treck meme xD


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Banned for the Star treck meme xD


Banned for dissing Star Trek.

I'll bet you have a red shirt on.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nope. Blue. 
Banned for not having my epic telepathic abilities :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you remind me of that sick book - 50 ShadyGFX of Grey


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm 50 shadyGFX darker.....


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me Google 50 Shades of Grey and then Google something else to find a picture that is funny, but also inappropriate.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for doing exactly what I did too


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for not saying hello in forever!


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

banned for leaving the guys vs gals thread


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for not giving us the update on that girl!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what you guys are talking about and I'm nosy lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being nosy.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for making me correct my spelling


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a better pro soccer league in your country.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling it soccer and not football.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your country calls it soccer too


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for watching soccer.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not realizing soccer is the most popular sport in Seattle.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for being from Seattle.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from New York


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for being American.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ban starts with the same letter as boredom.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for wanting to steal my possessions.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not parting with them willingly. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for licking the window.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your peculiarities.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for starting forest fires.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BAnned for living in Hawaii. You lucky brah, real lucky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being up at this hour of the night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a fire bug


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being the most creative person in the world and coming up with a ban reason that a 101 other people haven't come up with.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for weird, barely noticeable green avvie


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because Cartman, Towelie and Randy are the best South park characters


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being from the most fantastic city in the world (together with Barcelona perhaps).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you live in the land of windmills, tulips, wooden shoes and has an excellent road system, oh and lots of cyclists which is nice, and you guys speak really gods English so I'm impressed


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because you live in the land of windmills, tulips, wooden shoes and has an excellent road system, oh and lots of cyclists which is nice, and you guys speak really gods English so I'm impressed


Banned because actually most people here have terrible accents when they try to speak English. But for the rest I approve of your outline of Dutch culture.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because I want to visit the Netherlands :cry


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I want to live in America


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I want to go on a vacation to England.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because we should trade places for a few weeks lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being shady


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm sure that's been said before


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stating a fact, but not finding the evidence (quote) for it.

*Edit:*



little toaster said:


> Banned for being Shady.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being way too judicial and technical.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh and smile.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for smiling!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for making rules.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for me not getting to ban him first


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your ban


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because thts not my ban anymore


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from Boston


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for not being from boston


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for not being from Connecticut


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because your avatar rocks! 

I should have that avatar!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because you have lots of posts


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned because I like your lipstick shade.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you're avatar is four different pictures compiled into one square


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned because coke is bad for your health


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I just banned you two posts ago and I can't think fo anything else to ban you for:/


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a really long user name


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a really long location... where I have been before!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your location is very long too.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banning for banning me for the same thing I banned you for


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned because you both live in cloudy places unlike me here in sunny california!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for rubbing it in. We often joke that you steal our sun haha


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Banned for rubbing it in. We often joke that you steal our sun haha


Hahaha, we should give some back. I personally don't like the heat.

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving compliments


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not giving compliments


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being young


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being old..... JK!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban your elders.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for admitting that you are one of my elders


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

for banning constantly


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to end a banning spree.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being right


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for thinking he was right


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am always right even when I'm wrong.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I can't tell if your picture is a fox or a dog


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for needing glasses


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being bored


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being bored.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your bacon is really just ham.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for insulting bacon. I'm sorry that you Americans only have strips of fat in a package labelled "bacon"

How dare you insult this delicious food


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for making me hungry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there better be bacon in my fridge when I go downstairs.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for spending too much Time in this thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is such a thing as to much banning?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for doing too much banning


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a fellow banner


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being in the #1 country I wish I could visit


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

banned for living where I hope to move to


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I just found out that one of my threads got deleted I think!?!?!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for that random ban lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for hoping to move out of Britain. Do you have any idea how much I envy you for having been born in Britain? And then you want to move out. It's an insult.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I live in south east London. It's a ****-hole lol People try to mug me every week.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you guys keeping talking about where you live - why can't we just talk about the weather or something?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's raining. Like always. lol


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because raindrops keep falling on your head, but that doesn't mean your eyes will soon be turning red.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I miss Hal Davis  

May he rest in peace


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for missing Hal Davis, and changing your avatar with the same silly face on it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

And I'm proud to be an American,
where at least I know I'm free.
And I wont forget the men who died,
who gave that right to me.

And I gladly stand up,
next to you and defend her still today.
'Cause there ain't no doubt I love this land,
God bless the USA.










Banned because I don't understand what Australian marsupial is in YOUR avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a patriot


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for being a terrorist



... i have proofs :um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a yank


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for being a wank...er


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar that will give me nightmares.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you hurt Ralph's feelings.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for being a clown and not a mime


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned among thorns


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for an incomplete reason.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned 'cause speaking proper English is overrated.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for contributing to the deplorable demise of the great English language.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because tajgqjm kruwm uqgjmdw


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

bonjour


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being a French-speaking Ronald Reagan from Brasilia who lives in London


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being dead


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being Jedi Mind Tricks


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having a funny avatar


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cause i need to ban someone.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a banning addict, like me


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for being shady


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a lily


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning lily. :eek


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for making me feel bad lol


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for feeling bad. :b


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for never being banned by me before


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned you for the first time.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned you before.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

banned you because your from london but your name is like brazil :| idk sorry i cant think of a good enough reason haha


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for repetitive banning.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I ban myself for being suicidal


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because you're awesome, cheer up


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you beat me to it, then I had to delete my post otherwise it would look dumb


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I've done the exact same thing, a lot of times lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for ending your sentence with "lol." Lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being a hypocritical little toaster


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a hard rock


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned for being better than me at editing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for working out.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being the same age, sex and country as me


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because it's Sunday


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I feel sick


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining rather than doing something about your sickness.

Unless it's a sick/dirty mind :lol


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I do have a dirty mind, but that's not the issue.......yet. lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a very puzzling signature. "Love of all, to believe no one?" Hmmm....


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because latin is tricky. It's meant to be "Love all, trust none"


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for so many tings I cannot list them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because shouldn't that be 'Ama omnes, credi neminem'?

Edit: Banned for most dastardly creeping in between my post.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Or rather: 'Ama omnes, fide nemini'?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Like I said, it's tricky lol Banned because I'm too lazy to figure it out


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for using jedi mind tricks.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I just realized I'm hoggin all the bans xD


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a post *****.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for the quote in the signature


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having big eyes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having big eyes.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can't figure out how to do the spoiler thing with the button to show spoilers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

[Spoiler=Banned]Banned for not being able to get spoilers to work[/spoiler]


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for doing the whole 'show' thing that I can't figure out


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for crying to the moon


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on the moon.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the moon. It's very shy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for knowing the moons secrets


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that there's a hidden nazi base on the moon there is no such thing silly.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for divulging that there is a hidden Nazi moon base.

That was top secret.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

[Spoiler=Banned]for discussing secrets.[/spoiler]


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that they are secrets only things that are true can be kept secret.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for saying things worth of quotation


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because...um...well uh....you have shades. 

Yea, that's it.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for your red hair, brows and nose.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you clearly can't see Ralph's swag.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for using the word swag -.-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for also using that horrible word!


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swag swwwaaaaaaaaaaggggggggg.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for saying swag too many times


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for talking like Bieber.

Edit:
Banned for handling conjoined guitar.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because double guitars let you play in different tunings because I'm too lazy to tune my guitar.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being lazy. Be rich and have someone else to tune your guitar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living beyond the sea.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for coming from the land of the ice and snow....Canada


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being right


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having cute lip colors XD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living on an island


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Zeppelin.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for insulting my religion. I worship Led Zeppelin


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you will end up like the Hindenburg.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having to much hot air


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from upside down land.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a Queen.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a president.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in a constitutional monarchy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in an corporate oligarchy .


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a username consisting solely of letters from the second half of the alphabet


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not carving pumpkins.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hiding your face


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because idk what that animal is in your avatar.
It looks like a combination of tiny Kangaroo with rat and cat (if that makes sense).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for the kaganracat


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for naming the species. :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being up so late.

Inb4 banned for also being up late.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is such a thing as being up to late.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cause you're up late. I'm a day ahead of you and already in the afternoon 
Banned for there is such thing of staying up late.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because 4 in the morning is not to late.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling my pademelon a kaganracat


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for speaking in Australian, and for giving the world the worst TV drama ever made: Neighbours


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because the worst TV drama is Hollyoaks


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because its actually Warterloo Road


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned because I don't understand your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not understanding the spies avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming everyone should understand that avatar.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for your avatar doesn't look like a toaster.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not realising that's Eleanor Lamb.
(Why did I remember that name?)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

You sir are banned!!!!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

dennab era ris uoY


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting to put the period in the beginning.

Inb4 Banned for correcting my grammar.
Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a real toaster.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for posting pic of a guy I don't know


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who the Prime Minister of Canada is.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on one of the best prime ministers Canada has ever had.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for being a fox


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking cunning foxes.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned [spoiler=reason]for assuming that your fox is cunning[/spoiler]


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from America.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for posting today


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned on so many levels its unreal


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for naming himself after the capital of another country


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for speaking of vegetables here


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for speaking of glass here.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for banning others!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being offline when I banned you


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for eating poo


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Pepsi>coke


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being the same age


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for being the same age as you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for turning 18, by the way Happy Birthday.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being nice and saying happy birthday


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for saying happy birthday.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for ur ban


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned for trying to convince ur bro to not be a lakers fan!!! What did they do to yoooo!!!!!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for still be a committed fan and my skills being better then Lakers!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the Lakers


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for me accepting ur ban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having four pairs of lips


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking multiliped females.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for liking it.
Today's your birthday Monotony? Congratulation! :yay


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for banning someone for liking multiple females. There needs to be more fo you guys!!!! Women are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that women are great


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for undisclosed reasons


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for convenience


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking that


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for frowning, bowing and boogieing at the same time.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

banned just for being the person above me and I had to sorry (didnt want to):um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being apologetic


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning apologetic person.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for reasons o.o


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being a rawrface!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because i am the rawrster not a rawr face :boogie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being rawrtastic!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for no reasons, your too rawrsome


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being emo!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being rawrsomer then me!

Edit: banned for being from Cincy


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL banned for posting too slowly!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for banning the person I was trying to ban


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

srschirm said:


> Banned for being emo!


Im not emo -.- 
Thank you very much


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Haha banned for being a liar!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for calling her emo!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because idk i have to lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being super cool


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I had a really bad day today and someone honked and swore at me whilst I was crossing the road and that startled me and made me die a little inside - its a public road, I have every right to use it, I just hope no one on this forum suffers from road rage


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for eating poo 

XD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you probably watched 2 girls 1 cup and enjoyed it. :no


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for banning so much. You should be banned from this banning thread and nickname yourself David banner...oh wait there is a rapper already named that. Well ban him and ban you too. Gosh bannitq these banning banner buckers can go ban themselves!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Your banned from the universe.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you did not, and I quote, 'State the reason for ban'.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being an Iranian spy.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because that's the 4th time someone on this forum has accused me of being a spy!!! Is it the way I dress or something!?!?!

I think I would make a damn good spy though.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned thinking that you would make a good spy when you already get accused of being one.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because of the following argument:

Premise: According to Aristotle, humans are, by nature, political animals.
Premise: Aristotle is one of the greatest philosophers ever and therefore cannot be wrong.
Thus: Human beings are, by nature, political animals.
Premise: Human beings have to act in accordance to their nature.
Thus: Human beings have to act politically.
Premise: Politics require you to make enemies.
Thus: Human beings have to make enemies.
Premise: Making enemies require you to derogate people.
Thus: Human beings have to derogate people.
Premise: Banning is an efficient way to derogate people.
Thus: Human beings have to ban other human beings.
Premise: I am a human being.
Thus: I cannot do anything but ban you.

I'm sorry, it wasn't my choice to ban you, but logic forced me to. And one can't deny logic.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for being a freakin philosophizer. Why don't you go philosophize this!!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for spelling philosopher wrong.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

BAnned for not having seen the Bens tiller movie where he said philosophizer!! Where yo sense of humor at!!! lol. You zepplin guitarilizer!!!!!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having "420" in your sig


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for perverting the course of justice

(I don't know what they mean by that either)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for watergate.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for banning my fellow Londoner


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for sticking up for me when I can do it myself, everyone knows I'm an ungrateful b****** (thanks a lot though!) 

And by the way Watergate was Nixon


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for Reaganomics. ****e dup thsi country you wrinkly sack of ****!!!!!! Meh, I think you a cool guy Brasilia!!!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because he's a spy lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned [spoiler=""]he's not a spy[/spoiler]


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for having a spoiler


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you cannot prove he isn't a spy. Besides, if he was a spy, wouldn't he be helping our country spy on England?


Edit: Banned for typing faster than me.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I banned the wrong person


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because i dont like my post count!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a misandrist


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because I don't know how to pronounce your username.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to pronounce it. [spoiler="pronunciation"]http://www.forvo.com/word/hoddesdon/[/spoiler]


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only being a Recreational Grammar Nazi. :no
You give Grammar Nazis a bad name.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for great sig


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not having a sig

(you should get one!!)


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for Gorbachev didn't tear a shawl, and Reagan didn't wear one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having bad eyesight.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for being at the office and not available to chit-chat with me.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for i'm always available to chit chat when i'm online, even at office.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for working overtime


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I don't have a job


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned because you dont have a job!


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because u prolly have a job and ppl without jobs r better


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because THEY TOOK OUR JERBS!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for letting them take yer jerbs.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a pro fox


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being shady


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having brown hair.....


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a brunette. Because I like brunettes.

Don't start getting any ideas about me liking that girl, because I don't even know her.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for defending brunettes


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned cuz i can, mannnnnn, dammmmnnnn!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

pastels said:


> banned for defending brunettes


Banned for hating on brunettes.

Inb4 Banned for defending brunettes again.



TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> banned cuz i can, mannnnnn, dammmmnnnn!!!


Banned for not capitalizing the word "I," for excessive use of the letter "N," and excessive use of exclamation marks.

Inb4 Banned for correcting my grammar.
Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.
Inb4 Banned for saying "Inb4" too many times.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for defending brunettes. I love brunettes too, but your still bannnnneddd mannnnn, damnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> Banned for defending brunettes. I love brunettes too, but your still bannnnneddd mannnnn, damnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


Banned for typing like a teenager. :teeth


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for telling the truth. Teachers always said my writing was a few years below where it should be. You have read me like a book and stabbed me with the killing blow. urhhggllh....help.....dying...uhhghhh...no....so dark.....*eyes close*


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for ur banned being all over the place and my bans being better then urs


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for so many reasons.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not listing and properly documenting your reasons for banning her.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for


fancy lawyer talk
expecting documentation
demanding a list of reasons


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for refusing to provide proper documentation and you list of reasons for banning her.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not pressing the big red button


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that I made my dooms day button Green instead of red. It looks much more cheerful sitting on my desk.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for telling me so I can sneak into your hq and press it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's under more than a km of ice.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned cos I ain't got a clue wot u 2 are on about ??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being such a terrible spy. :no


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

And so it begins...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I could use your spy equipment to break into the Monotony hq, drill through the ice and press the doomsday button, killing us all


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because the bird is the word


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being a Rawrster. :evil


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I've nearly hit 800 posts


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned not being near a 1000.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having 3,000 +

(800 whoop)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for the 2011 MPs expenses scandal


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because one house just isn't enough


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for Google's 14th Birthday

(I would like to take this opportunity to say happy birthday Google!!)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not joining the church of Google.

http://www.thechurchofgoogle.org/

lawl


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for converting me to Googlism


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I bet no one on this thread has ever been to Belarus (even me)


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Banned for wanting p*ssy riot free!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because some one said there was a free p*ssy riot in this thread!

Son
I am disapoint


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not liking spiders


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your Jim Carrey avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the kangaracat in your avatar.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because nobody on this website has been to North Korea


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on the Democratic People's Republic of Korea.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Kim Jong Ill is the greatest athlete in the history of the universe.

He got 18 holes in one on his first game of golf, and a perfect score in his first game of bowling while coaching the N. Korean national football team


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because tis true. :sus


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned not for using real Korean propaganda.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because North Korea is funny, unlike Iran.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about communists.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not finding North Korea funny.


----------



## sweetluvgurl (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for laughing about North Korea.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned for bogarting all that sweet sweet luv


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for posting the city you live in


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Washington>California.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because East Coast>West Coast.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because actually, West Coast > East Coast


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because Lillys are the flowers of death!!!!!!!!! :dead :eyes :eek


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for not correcting her: East Coast is in fact greater.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because West coast is in-fact, the best lol


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned because mind-ah tricks dont-ah work on me, only moneyyyyyyyy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because other customers need to use that dressing room, Sir, will you hurry up please!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the North coast is infact better than the entierty of your "United States".


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because Europe surpasses everything.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that it the truth.


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

Banned because False... the correct answer is Llama.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your ban made no sense


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banded for foxes !!


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because I posted a picture in the funny picture thread and then you posted the same picture like a day later with my picture still being on the same place. Quit copying me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for copying me before I decided to do something


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because California has a bigger economy and more people than Canada.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned because Canada > California


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned because Cali is always warm, while ya'll in Canada are freezing! :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because warm weather sucks.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you have a chain called "Pizza Pizza" which is just stupid.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because they celebrate Canada Day which is just too difficult to say
C-a-n-a-d-a-d-a-y


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being across the ocean.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being in USA.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being somewhere beyond the sea


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being a huge Daniel Redcliffe fan D)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Blonde


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not having the Tasmanian Devil as his avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not preferring my pademelon


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not having a close-up photo.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in Europe


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not living in Europe


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your country spells color wrong.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not noticing that he is "editing his sig."


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm not sure what to put for it


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for still editing your signature.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Banned for having a short signature.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you don't realize that London is the city of boredom.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because that might be true. It's not as fun as people think.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because in sleepy london town there's just no place for a street fighting man.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because street fighting is the one thing you can do here lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your football team names confuse me. Is West Ham and Chelsea parts of London? Or are they just random names like Arsenal or Queens Park Rangers?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because they're places (Chelsea where I was born:clap) Boring fact: Chelsea f.c stadium is in Fulham and Fulham f.c stadium is in Chelsea xD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I know wonder if you are a Chelsea fan or Fulham fan. 
I am a Manu fan because I own stock in them.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I am a Chelsea fan, always have been. You own stocks in a foreign sports team? Cool.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of this video in your earlier post:






Inb4 Banned because the video is inverted.
Inb4 Banned because the video is backwards.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what Inb4 means


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for blasphemy.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

banned because I am the Anti-TwelveKeys


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for no longer having a pseudo-Latin aphorism in your signature.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm still not sure what to change it to.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because there isn't anything else to do today


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for giving up on today.

It could still happen.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it wasn't going to happen today.

What wasn't going to happen? Me winning a round of CoD: MW3 online. Everyone online is so serious when it comes to gaming and scoring is all that matters to the point it's never just for fun.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for stating the truth.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for banning people just because they are stating the truth.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not saying where in Europe you are


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Randy Marsh is the best character on South Park.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for saying that, he is a selfish idiot!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having so many 8's. He also has only one post left for 1058.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar that looks like Blondie on acid :lol


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because the banhammer needs some exercise.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for taking one


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having a nick sounds like Galileo Galilei.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I don't know who that is


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have the urge to throw nokia phones into molten lava.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because that sounds like a great idea. You get the phones and meet me by the volcano lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that someone will fall for the "meeting at the volcano" trick.

Inb4 Banned for not knowing it was a joke.
Inb4 Banned for taking me too seriously.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being to serious and not joking enough. :no


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because life is fun when you don't take it seriously


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my planet is infested with humans. :mum


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I crashed in Roswell and lost my no-claims bonus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my ship accidentally killed the dinos... poor dinos


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because if the C.I.A new who we were, they'd try to capture us


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

banned for being shady


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I cant figure out why chrome is lagging in lunux.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for sticking your tongue out at me


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for a funny username


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's hammer time. True story.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for smoking pot, ya hippie.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because you're 15 years of age and should be in school at ALL times.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I finished school and couldn't be happier


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Banned for smoking pot, ya hippie.


4:20 lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because you don't respect laws or your superiors.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not having a real location


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because making marijuana illegal is ridiculous and it's only a matter of time before people realize it's medical advantages.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm banning myself because I banned the wrong person


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being too slow. Must've been all that pot. You know that **** you guys do? You're ****ing yourself up man. Chemicals man, they'll **** you up.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Cannabis is safer than both alcohol and tobacco. It has been proven that it reduces tumor sizes and can slow down cancer. Banned.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because you think I'm actually gonna argue with you right here


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned 'cause ahhh, you beat me to it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I was just discussing, didn't mean to argue


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for not using your jedi mind tricks on him.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I only use my powers for good, not to shape opinions


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I want to say "What powers? Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" :lol


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because your signature is blue


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned fuzzy tree animal!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not sure if you're trying to say:

1. That is a banned fuzzy tree animal and it is not allowed.
2. Banned for being a fuzzy tree animal.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what the person was trying to say and then explaining yourself.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for discouraging clarification.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that eyes are mirror.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned Banned Banned, just banned. Go away.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not directly stating a reason.

Banned for getting territorial over a thread.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being funny.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Cincinnati has a better baseball team than Seattle


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because baseball is stupid and so is american football and just about every other sport on the planet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your country plays all of the same sports as my country.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for living in a state that sounds like the capital city's name


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a SAS Member 2.0. :no


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you avatar reminds me of this kids tv show


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because Dora is such an annoying toddler show. They all are.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for the combination that you made in your nick. 

What is that 25 for???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have to much crap to pack.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for traveling somewhere, while I'm sitting on my a**.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because packing is not just for travelling.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you are somewhere in Europe


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for expecting people not to know the state Washington is in the US.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because all you guys seem to talk about is where you live!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

c
h
a
n
g
e

T
h
e

s
u
b
j
e
c
t

!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned just because.........just banned o.k


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for not specifying ban


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


> Banned just because.........just banned o.k


Banned for making me unable to state the real reason for wanting to ban you.



pastels said:


> banned for not specifying ban


Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for wasting our time


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for blaming me.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because u r the one to blame


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I have never seen a person with green or blue lipstick


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for your status "rockaholic" shudda been rock addict:lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for posting today


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being close to my age.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being addicted to this thread


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being addicted to this site (based on post count).

I tried to see if I could say you were wrong, but I do actually have more posts than you do in this thread.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for not proving him wrong


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because this dang squirrel on my lap keeps smacking me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giggling in class


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for dissing happiness in the classroom!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using the word dissing.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for dissing the word dissing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Kentucky woman


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning her for things she cannot change.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned because i said so!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for thinking your word is law!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you didnt give a reason for the last ban


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for same age


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a communist


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for ur stupid ban


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your state is really small.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for dissing my homes


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for banning people without making a mature arguement about homelands. Banning for kiddos!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not specifying where you live.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not specifying how old you are.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for doing that


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I ban you for no reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm banning you cause I feel like it


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for letting yourself be guided by emotions. That's not cool.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm not cool.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you're not cool

<-- this is the face of cool


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving me a lot of information in your profile to ban you properly with a reason.

therefore..........


Banned because I said so.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for having such an awesome accent  :mushy


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the first time I saw your picture, I thought it was the Tampa Bay Buccaneers logo.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for needing glasses then:roll


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being a HUGE screen addict??
I see screens everywhere!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for appearing very enigmatic.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned since yesterday


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your country has 4 national football teams.
That would be like America having 51.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because there are 4 countries, within our country. It makes no sense to me, I think we should be our own continent but I guess the rest of the world disagrees lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because we are BACK on the topic of where we live again...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because California is 424,000 km² and the ENTIRE U.K is 244,800 km²


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for using the metric system.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you two are clearly in love with each other and want to get married but it wont work out because Zeppelin wants to live in England and ShadyGFX wants to live in America so you'll end up divorced like most people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because you two are clearly in love with each other and want to get married but it wont work out because Zeppelin wants to live in England and ShadyGFX wants to live in America so you'll end up divorced like most people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Banned because you want to marry Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jealous are we?

Banned for making such a preposterous claim!!!
(I like that word: preposterous)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for changing the subject of where we live....(I'm on to you...lol)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a creeper and wanting to talk about where people live. Everyone lives on earth. Isn't that enough?

Inb4 No.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for causing all those forest fires in Portugal 

(they need our help!!)


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because I felt like it :haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your name should be screenaholic instead of screenaddict


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for posting rock lyrics in the crazy talk thread. Yes, they ARE real lyrics, but my oh my, they sound crazy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling this the crazy talk thread.

Inb4 any comments about toast. :lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't have anything else to ban him about.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for a lack of hellos lately


----------



## xstrongandsilentx (Jul 17, 2010)

Banned because your also from California, THERE CAN ONLY BE ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

banned for being silent but strong


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being older than me. :bah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for growing tulips and wearing clogs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because we meet again


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because the European golf team just spectacularly defeated the American golf team yesterday.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking golf.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cuz that's cool but I don't care about golf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar, btw good choice as cats are cool


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not realising it's not about the golf but about the fact Europe defeated the US.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being in the same country my mom's side of the family is from! Awesome!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being behind the screen


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because you are too


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you didn't use a period.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for now having removed your signature altogether.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I gave up trying to think of something to put there


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a committed 'banner'


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a closet communist.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for also being a committed banner


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of proof.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your country invented the word soccer.
Edit: Banned for posting before me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because that is the FINAL time ANYONE makes a remark about where someone lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I live in......


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because








Edit:
Banned for beating me


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because YES someone finally gets it!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because its actually Wednesday morning (12:06)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I have betrayed my principles of keeping away from the whole geography topic!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a zombie.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of geography.









Edit: banned for typing faster than me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for typing slower than me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I like potatoes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for liking potatoes instead of pumpkins


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking like a pumpkin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a rodent in your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking marsupials are rodents.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

That's a marsupial?

Banned for making that marsupial look like a pigeon waiting to cross the street.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having a big enough picture for me to judge the accuracy of the claims.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to judge my vastly over confident claim that he has a pigeon crossing the road as an avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having poor eyesight as my pademelon does not look like a pigeon


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I would have sworn your picture contained either a wallaby or a small kangaroo. What kind of animal is the pademelon in the first place?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing a pademelon is a small wallaby


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because now everything falls in its place.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being named Daniel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being in love with Daniel Radcliffe


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because there is no other as perfect as he! :nw


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because
a) I'm not really named Daniel, but I only use that name on the internet so that no one will discover who I really am (you'd be surprised), and
b) Daniel Radcliffe is by no means perfect. Did you know, for instance, he had an alcohol addiction some times back? And that he has a poor hand-eye-coordination? Now that are things perfect people don't have to cope with.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for hiding the truth for years. That really made me sad, we know you as Daniel... Daniel!!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because theres nothing in law called 'no reason'


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of years of deceit while I have only been here for about half a year. Even so, I edited my profile so now no one will actually think Daniel is my real name.

And also for having a very intriguing signature.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because of your expection of everybody to look at your profile.
And I was just overdrawing.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I have a day off today!!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cause i'm having overtime today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your fun


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because i'm fun* and *cool.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing the word "I."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you are clever.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because the ban is the man.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

banned for not making sense


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not sticking it to the man.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it sounded gross to me.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cause wht the hell is Inb4?
Seems like a license plate.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I googled Jakarta because I didn't know where it was at. I feel stupid because I originally thought it was in the Philippines but it is really in Indonesia. 

Brasilia is going to kill me for talking about geography again...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Brasilia and geography in the same sentence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not not being specific enough with your location.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for not answering my question.

Edit: Banned for banning little toaster before I do.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for letting me ninja ban him.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the smiley face is wearing sun glasses.

Edit: Banned for banning before me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for also being to slow.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having 3333 posts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing where Jakarta was, you need to take a geography lesson.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing america has no geography teachers.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because America does have geography teachers. I had to memorize a ton of country's and in middle school. I also had to memorize all of the states, and provinces and territories of Canada.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a bad memory


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you don't know where Spokane is. You need a geography lesson.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because America does have geography teachers. I had to memorize a ton of country's and in middle school. I also had to memorize all of the states, and provinces and territories of Canada.


Which is the province that includes Calgary?

Banned for making me want to quiz you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because you don't know where Spokane is. You need a geography lesson.


Banned cause I know Spokeane is in Eastern Washington state, I could kick your arse in geography any day of the week. :clap


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Which is the province that includes Calgary?
> 
> Banned for making me want to quiz you.


Banned because it is Alberta. It is where the Flames are from.

Edit:
Banned for knowing more than I do.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being better at geography than me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for having a very big yellow head.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for joining before me and having fewer post.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for sunglasses smiley face pillow!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for joining after me and having more posts.

Edit: Banned for ruining my ban and also because you should be in bed at this hour.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for stating the obvious


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your picture made me think of Sheldon Coopers warm kitty soft kitty song from the Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for watching Big Bang Theory.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from the greatest country in the world.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for claiming that the US is the best country in the world... (everythings better in asia)


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for long username


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for smoking


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for liking rock (even tho I like it too)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying the type of rock.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Rock has no reason, Rock got no rhyme.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because i didn't even know that their were different kinds of rock


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because Rock has no reason, Rock got no rhyme.


ugh banned for banning before i got to ban!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Banned because i didn't even know that their were different kinds of rock


Banned for not proofreading.



wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> ugh banned for banning before i got to ban!!!


Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being too fast


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it was not cloudy today.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I know that it wasn't cloudy today but knowing the northwest it's going to be cloudy very very soon.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for giving a weather forecast.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because weather forecasts are mostly helpful... mostly.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Steve Pools forecast is always helpful.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I bet my forecast was more helpful than his


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because weather forecasts are always wrong.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Steve Pool is never wrong. 
It's a seattle thing, I don't expect you to get it.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Cuz


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

That is not a ban^^^


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

BANNED for being so fun to ban.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok banned


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being see through


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being blue. You should be green or pink or purple or something like that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating the blue sky and the blue oceans.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for woodpecker should always laugh.

Edit: Banned for looking like multicolored leaves


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to slow.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not letting people go their own pace.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be a wallflower.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because uggghh


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for changing avatar from a circular faced guy to a black cat.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because it was no ordinary circle-faced guy, it was Stan Marsh from South Park!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning what used to be Stan Marsh.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for 808


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having 'blue' in your user name, but green and orange in your avatar, thus causing immeasurable confusion for all involved.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being immeasurably confused. The usage of avatar and username doesn't have to relate each other.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I missed it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for missing it.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for denying people the sad but beautiful feeling of missing something.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being too deep and theoretical and philosphical for most people on this forum


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for equating yourself to most people on this forum.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I have just lost ALL respect for you


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for liking the spice girls.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for exactly 17 reasons.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because I have just lost ALL respect for you


I'm sorry, I just realised how offensive that must have come over. I really didn't think about it when I posted it but I see it was a very bad joke. It was really not my intention to insult you, please excuse me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for navigating


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> I'm sorry, I just realised how offensive that must have come over. I really didn't think about it when I posted it but I see it was a very bad joke. It was really not my intention to insult you, please excuse me.


NOOO!!!!

I wasn't offended!! I knew you were joking you don't need to apologise jajajaja 

Zeppelin on the other hand is banned for claiming I LIKE the Spice Girls (wha!?!?)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> NOOO!!!!
> 
> I wasn't offended!! I knew you were joking you don't need to apologise jajajaja
> 
> Zeppelin on the other hand is banned for claiming I LIKE the Spice Girls (wha!?!?)


Oh, haha. I guess that's part of my social anxiety, I always get very upset I might have offended people.

Anyway, banned for... uhm... being called 'Brasilia' while being from London and having an American in your avatar, thus causing a lot of confusion.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> The Spice Girls - Wannabe...
> 
> Yo, I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want
> So tell me what you want, what you really, really want
> ...


Brasilia, you posted this on a another thread .

Daniel C: Banned because I don't know what animal that is in your picture.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because you need to look up sarcasm in the dictionary!!!! 
...or was it sarcasm??
Yes it was.
and because it's clearly an elephant in his avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making much sense.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a next-gen toaster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting toasters


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for not promoting toasters ^.^


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for having puzzled skin.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being in the stuffed animal section of the store.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be a rockaholic


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning a self-claimed rockaholic


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for the many idtd's in your sig.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for your evil cat avatar.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for your dancing orange dragon/dinosaur avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on charmanders charmander avatar, also banned for having to Navigate.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a racist (I just made that up right now)


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned because stranger danger


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being a stoner.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from a Kingdom.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for questioning the authority of this map:


----------



## LostMoonOfPoosh (Aug 7, 2012)

Banned for exposing the phanny of a hedgehog that isnt sonic.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for being lost!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hiding in a closet!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a racist and a spy


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being inbreeded (view above map for explanation).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a lazy f*** or an a****** (the map isn't clear enough - I would personally guess that you are the later but it is up for debate)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it is quite obvious that, according to the map, I am the later. Well, at least I'm not lazy.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for banning me twice in less than 15 minutes


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being from London.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I've already been banned for that reason, many times


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your picture reminds me of Pink Floyd's The Wall album.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh yeah it does - anyway Banned because your picture reminds me of the Hindenburg disaster










nice one


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that reminds me of Led Zeppelin I.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a picture that is way too big for forum posts.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you've not grown into a big toaster yet.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned because you've not grown into a big toaster yet.


Banned for making me think you want me to change my username.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not upgrading to a newer toaster.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

BANNNED for losing that epic Rock Paper Scissors match.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for quoting me, then deleting the post before I got to read it, leave the message "sonavub!ch" on my profile, and then claim to not remember what you said.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for assuming I'm on SAS 24/7 like you are, and for being to vague as for wanting me to respond.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Banned for talking to yourself. Dude, what's wrong with you?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for being a wussbag and deleting your posts, *TWELVE KEYZ*


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being too concerned with post count


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a scary avatar :0


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking Jim Carrey's dorky face is scary.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for knowing that the face was Jim Carrey's. It could be an impersinator :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for breaking the glass table >.<.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because all the spiders come in houses in the winter, which is worse.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for bringing up spiders *cringes*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I've killed twenty since I've moved I am not happy about it :wife


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you reminded me of the last spider I killed. 

It was crawling on my leg , so I got it off then I killed it with my knife that I had in my pocket.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for carrying a knife in your pocket (even though I do too)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I always have a knife sitting on my desk just in case.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that's what *pocket knives* are for 

Edit: banned for beating me. I also have random weapons sitting around in my room, just in case.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for carrying a dangerous weapon.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you aren't allowed to have own guns in your country.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a gun mad country.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because useless laws prevent me from having one of these sitting on my desk.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because if I win the mega millions loto I'm getting one of these to drive to work.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I want one of them too


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned to the bone :boogie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because if I win the mega millions loto I'm getting one of these to drive to work.


Banned because this is better.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because if they can blow up a ton of crap, they're all the same to me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Leopard 2 your argument is invalid.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because YOUR argument is invalid.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned German military engineering your argument is invalid.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my country has the most powerful millitary in the world. America could easily take over Canada and Germany(again).


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I agree with you. YEEAAAHHH America and our huge and threatening asrmy that we put to no real use


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that's not true. They are soldiers in Afghanistan that are fighting and dying for our safety and our country.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you have a good point


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for agreeing with someone who doesn't know what he is talking about.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for today


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having an extraordinarily long signature.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not having a signature


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having a signature


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not standing in the light


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because the light is overrated


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being a twilight diehard (I assume as you said light is overrated).


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea how I gave you the impression that I like Twilight. Please tell me so I can change it IMMEDIATELY lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I am highly surprised you don't actually like Twilight and I advise you to no longer so explicitely give the impression that you're a huge Twilight fan.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for that helpful piece of information xD


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being too young to be on the internet


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for saying that there is a minimum age on the internet


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for posting the exact same thing I posted quicker than me and for making me delete it lol


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being slower than me


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a Hax0r


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea whata haxor is


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because a hax0r is a hacker, you hack because you type faster than me :wink


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for using an emoticon


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not using an emoticon


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be a hard rock... when you are really soft and fluffy, duckie!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being in thorns


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being in a climate very similar to mine.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for the **ck of it


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for the fu** of it


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for having being


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not making since


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for not reading between the lines


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

zakázáno nemluvil česky


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

But... you just did? Ban.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I cannot make sense of your avatar.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned ...You can't handle the truth.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned becuase Jack Nicholson is a great answer


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because William Shatner is even better


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because William Shatner is even better


Banned because Captain Kirk>everybody.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I've never seen an episode of Star Trek, but still know who that is...some how...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for never watching Star Trek.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Star Trek.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning star trek


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being Dazed and Confused and living in Washington.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Washington has better forests than Tasmania. We even have a rainforest here :boogie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in denial as Tasmania has the largest cool temperate rainforest in the world and the cleanest air.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because who needs forests anyway?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because they namned a cartoon character after your enchanted island

Edit: banned because they provide us with oxygen and help stop global warming.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a music-related username


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for a tv show - related username.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for navigating


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because you are about the fifteenth person banning me for that reason.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not giving me another reason to ban you


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I wonder if you live in orange county


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being very mysterious about your whereabouts.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I dont understand why you find me mysterious that much


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned on my authority.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning her before I could ban her.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for jealousy


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for a photo that reminds me of Halloween.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being younger than the vast majority of this website.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being younger than the majority of the people on this planet


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being a very young 18 year old


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making a big deal out of age.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I haven't used a toaster in 2 years.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not using a toaster in 2 years


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying the word toaster.

Inb4 Banned also for saying the word toaster.
Inb4 Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for using a toaster in the last two years


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a toaster (everyone says that to little toaster so I'm going to be different)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with an original ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a banal username.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a username with numbers :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you should be careful what you say, after all, _words can cut you like glass_...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for attempting to be witty.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*attempting! *:eek

Banned for killing some guy off the street


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spreading malicious gossip


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Banned for accusing the innocent without proof ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking rubbish


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for eating rubbish


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not eating the leftover rubbish.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

...yeah you would say that your a fox

Banned for eating all the pies (has that been done already?)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for missing out on the pies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for beating me


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not bi-winning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I ate all the pies.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!










oh yeah banned for eating pies or something like that...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there will never be any more pies!. MWHAHAHA


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because pies are bombs according to Spongebob


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because all the pies have been eaten so it doesn't matter anymore


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the pie maker went to get kidnapped so there shall never be more pies. :teeth


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because nobody informed me of this kidnapping


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for failing to read the Random Thought Of The Day thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming that the almighty is bored. Are you a heretic ?


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Banned for initiating a ban!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for accusing the almighty of heresy.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because God doesn't live in Canada.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for heresy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being in bed asleep


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for previous posts


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for you all being in close time zones, and most of you are sleeping, haha losers!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^^Banned for calling everyone losers!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for banning someone who called everyone losers


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for supporting me.

(I'll take you to a COOLER thread)


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Banned for cruisin' in a no cruisin' zone!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making your sig difficult to see.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a shag on a rock.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being big


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hating on big


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I'm hatin'


----------



## ElectricEnigma (Oct 3, 2012)

Banned for no actual reason, besides the fact that I ENJOYED DOING IT! HELL YEAH!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for having an AWESOME avatar


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a confusing avatar, and also for having too many quotes in your signature, and also for posting too much on this website, and also for being older than me, and also for not just telling us where you live.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I know where he lives


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a creeper.

*Edit:* Banned for knowing where James Bond is located and not sharing with us.

Inb4 Banned for editing your post.
Inb4 Banned for banning twice in one post.
Inb4 Banned for saying Inb4 too many times.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for the night


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for the sake of it.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned for being Dutch and probably wearing clogs!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for hating on my fellow Dutchie!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in pancake land


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for not mailing me pixie dust from the enchanted forest. Ha.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a pretty flower


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a very cluttered signature.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because your signature is blinding my eyes.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being Scandinavian, and making me wish I lived in Sweden or Norway.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being envious of people living in Nordic countries.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living down under


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a palm tree avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this stupid heater isn't heating my room up fast enough.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for weird symbols as status


----------



## kndge9584 (Oct 12, 2012)

my forums posting is a banned above from you for this sites


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because, despite several attempts, I have failed to detect the underlying grammatical structure in your sentence.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having no sig! Although I'm sure I said that before.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for having what looks like a rat for avatar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

GASP! Banned for such a horrible thing to say!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I cannot decide if The Godfather or The Good the Bad and the Ugly is cooler!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being unable to choose


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not helping to improve Chopper Majeure's decision making skills


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in London Ontario


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because London UK is immeasurably better than London Ontario.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hating on London Ontario.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because we just won the Nobel Peace Prize. With that authority I judge you to be banned.

Daniel C, co-winner of the Nobel Peace Prize 2012.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for fraudulently claiming to have won 2012 Nobel Peace Prize .


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I am a EU citizen, and since the EU as a whole has won the Nobel Peace Prize, I can rightfully claim to be one of the 500 million co-winners of the 2012 Nobel Peace Prize. So I politely but urgently implore you to show some more respect.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it's raining outside and I want to ban someone


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Words don't leave physical scars? ... referring to your username

I'm confused. I don't like being confused. You're banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a thirsty bird


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not giving that poor little bird a glass of water


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for being a thirsty bird


Banned for being an enchanted forest in Tasmania.



wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Banned for not giving that poor little bird a glass of water


Banned for suggesting glass when you know it can cut the bird.
Banned for wanting to cut the bird.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for twisting my words into something harmful-- like glass


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a wallflower


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for looking at the Pacific Ocean. The pacific ocean is scary i almost drown in it everytime i try to swim


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making your signature bigger and shoving the definition of wallflower in my face :b


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because now you'll never forget the definition of the word wallflower


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I will still forget. :yes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being forgetful


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting him to remember everything.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I think your picture is a wow character


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for thinkinf such things


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spelling thinking like this " thinkinf "


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being a recreational grammar Nazi, that's someone else.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because grammar nazi's are needed!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because aren't you a little too old to be in love with Daniel Radcliffe?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned because i see that awful rat again you have as an avatar


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being unable to distinguish a rat from a hedgehog.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for having a really funny comeback


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning Daniel Cadrliffe.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for revealing to the entire site who I really am.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being exposed.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for changing leaves.



Daniel C said:


> Banned for revealing to the entire site who I really am.


omg Daniel, that's too funny :lol


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dissing the man for changing his leaves.

I mean he has to wash them sometime!


Daniel?? You're Harry Potter???!!!

I knew it!!


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for having over 2000 posts. U addict.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I can't read the text in your avatar.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned because hedgehogs are bascicly rats


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned because Alf eats cats. :sus


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Edit: Banned for knowing cat eater creature.


Banned cause until now Chanty, I'm still unsure whether your avatar represents another galaxy, an alien ship, a gigantic eyeball, or a coffee filter.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because you just banned somebody whose banning was totally out of order.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Tania I said:


> Banned cause until now Chanty, I'm still unsure whether your avatar represents another galaxy, an alien ship, a gigantic eyeball, or a coffee filter.


Banned for being older than me.



Daniel C said:


> Banned because you just banned somebody whose banning was totally out of order.


Banned for not waiting.
Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for being younger and having a ruined ban. :lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being from a beautiful country.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for googling. Thanks, my country's flattered.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned from joining on July 2012. :lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of using google to find out that you live in a beautiful country. I actually knew because I've recently seen a Dutch travel series about a man who travelled Indonesia and it looked extremely beautiful. There.

@bullsfan Banned for 
-ruining my ban
-hating on July, which is the month in which I was born


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> *@bullsfan* Banned for
> -ruining my ban
> -hating on July, which is the month in which I was born


Banned because this is not Twitter.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stating a completely random reason for banning.

Banned because I don't watch Dharma & Greg.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for still having this strange-looking Eleanor Lamb gal in your avatar. Where is she from anyway?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for still having this strange-looking Eleanor Lamb gall in your avatar. Where is she from anyway?


Banned for not knowing it's from Bioshock 2.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for now having some strange medieval knight guy in your avatar. Is her from Bio Shock 2 (that's a game I suppose?) as well?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having the rat-look-alike-hedgehog as an avatar


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for cutting me with glass.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for now having some strange medieval knight guy in your avatar. Is her from Bio Shock 2 (that's a game I suppose?) as well?


It's from a different game. If you look at my post history, you can find out who it is.

Banned for being a creeper by stalking my posts :lol

I assumed you would look it up right away.



Jcgrey said:


> Banned for cutting me with glass.


Banned for not being fast enough to dodge glass.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for skipping over me and making me feel bad


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because this is page 1000 of this thread:boogie


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for it's still on 999th.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for it's not


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for making me realize oh-so-weird-page-changing.
Banned for being a page bender.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being the top post on page #1000.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being as Assassin.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being a communist.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being a socialist.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a jedi.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Walflower (a Fascist)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being part of the Tea Party.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

sdsd


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the tea party is an extreme right wing poltical party in the US incase you did not know.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because Manchester United is s***


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I own them.( I have 5 shares of stock in then).


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you wish you did.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Inb4 post #20,000


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

banned for using ridiculous abrvs.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being Polar and thirsty. Just melt the ice and then you won't be thirsty.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because if I melt the ice, I can't walk on it....


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned because birds doesn't need to walk on ice, except Penguin.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for wearing sunglasses inside >.>


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wearing AE shirts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have finally changed your avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking a long time to notice.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I just used a toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using a toaster instead of going to bed.

Inb4 Banned for being up late and not going to bed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reasons only known to the Druids.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I just woke up.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because it was almost midday!

Inb4 you went here just after you woke up.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking you're invisible


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because,

I'm the invisible man x2
Incredible how you can.. See right through me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I see you clear!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Ents.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for living where that darn Tasmanian devil lives


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Devil.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Signature by the devil or it didnt happen.

Banned.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because reality is only a category of the human mind.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being whom I suspect an alien from another planet who is posing as a human just to fool us humans. He also hangs with people from Atlantis and mermaids. (But still manages to stay a cool guy)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being none of the above.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I constantly have the feeling you're hiding something very important.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because now I'm intrigued by what you just said...


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being intrigued. It's way too complicated of a word.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for your avatar reminds me of a coffee filter.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I still don't know who that guy in your avatar is.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not looking through my previous posts to see that it is Ezio Auditore


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for playing too many violent video games.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being jelly


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for now having an improved version of your previous signature, though still not entirely grammatically correct.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's the best I can do lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for driving on the wrong side of the road. We drive on the right side in America.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making me dig through the recesses of my cobwebbed mind to remember classic rock songs.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for remembering the Alamo


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me confuse the locations of Sears Tower and Space Needle.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not being a big toaster


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the State of California


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by the EU.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for being European


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not stating where you live.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not telling Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs "hi" for me while in the Enchanted Forest.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your state lost the Civil War.


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for unnecessarily bringing up the past


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because America beat The Uk in both the American revolution and War of 1812.


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for being naíve and forgetting without the UK you would never have colonised and wouldnt be who you are today


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of this:


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I'm from New Orleans so my ancestors were from France and Spain.

So you're banned for assuming we all came from England.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for being so wise and making everyone else look oh so immature!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for filling me with immeasurable jealousy with your location.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting jealous.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because Dr. Pepper is an underrated drink.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Dr Pepper


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not approving of Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Mountain Dew is the best kind of pop.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a caffeine-chaser.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because caffeine is filthy.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dissing my very life blood. I work with children and teens. If I could shoot up caffeine in a drip all day, it still wouldn't be enough for what I have to do all day.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because filthy is slang for cool in Washington.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up ridiculous statements.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Templars.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Lucy Lou


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for always being the person that I ban!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for always banning him.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for being 10 posts away from 3,666 posts D:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in the borough with the best name.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for being dazed and confused :/


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you're tall.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned because my armpits itch


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

banned for excessive truthiness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a moustache


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not stating that it is NOT no shave november yet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the first civilization.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by cyanobacteria


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

banned for being infected by the plague


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned by Leap of Faith.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

banned for eating Santas milk and cookies


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your name sounds like a terminator so therefore you must be skynet.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for posting that picture


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the last to ban


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for living in tasmania


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking hip hop


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because every musical type has its own coolness and how daRE YOU?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you only capitalized the 'RE' in 'dare' - must I keep correcting you!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh dude.. Banned.. That was the way it should be to underline my healing angER!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I like your eyebrows


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I like girls who wear glasses.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because Assassin's Creed is awesome ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for ignoring Little toaster's attempts at flirting with you 

Have I just made this awkward!?!?!?!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Not at all LOL. I noticed  Banned for thinking you made it awkward ^_^


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned because I like girls who wear glasses.


LMAO, :ditto

Banned because you and little toaster would be a good match. You can both wear glasses and play assassins creed together


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you said ditto lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you said ditto when you banned Zeppelin for saying ditto LOL


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you said the word twice in your post.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you remind me of Zeppoles


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Italian food is awsome. I love making my Italian spaghetti recipie.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I fulfilled my life-long dream of visiting Italy a few weeks ago - it was nice - I just had to throw that in their and brag...


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you didn't invite us D:


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you wouldn't have enjoyed a 12 hour drive with only 2 stops!!

Otherwise you would have all had been invited 
(but you'd have had to make your own way there...)


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because Italy is most likely worth those 12 hours lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it actually rained a lot since their was a storm that hit the southern coast of the Mediterranean that weekend, like a proper mad storm with thunder and lightening and everything, so under different circumstances perhaps you would be right but in the context of my 12 hour road trip to Italy I wouldn't say it wasn't entirely worth it since it could have been timed better, next time I'll just book a flight like a regular person :blank


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL geez I feel like a jerk now. Banned because you are a normal person no matter how you got there.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it seems we're the only two people keeping this thread alive...

Dovremmo semplicemente inizia a parlare in italiano da questo punto in poi


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned beacuse i said so and stfu and idk and lol and haha and TEE ****ING HEE!!!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you seem a bit CRANKY!! lol 

Ho sempre voluto imparare a parlare e scrivere in italiano


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for speaking a language me no comprendez pas


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you could use Google Translate, just as I did


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

BillC said:


> Banned for speaking a language me no comprendez pas


Banned because du darfst nicht franzoesische sprechen.



Ohnoes2191 said:


> Banned because you could use Google Translate, just as I did


Banned because you wish you could speak Italian


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you're speaking German D:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Banned because you're speaking German D:


Banned because ich mache, was ich machen will.

Banned because I do what I want :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

hey mambo, mambo italiano


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for now having references to four countries in your profile, thus creating even more confusion than was already present.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> hey mambo, mambo italiano


Banned for not banning anyone.



Daniel C said:


> Banned for now having references to four countries in your profile, thus creating even more confusion than was already present.


Banned for creeping.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you *obviously * tried to ban me but got beat to jajajajaja !!!! :lol :lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being too late with your ban. :teeth

Edit: Banned for making my previous ban appear utterly ridiculous.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being late with your response, making your ban also apply to you.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned for so much banning in this banning room. U need banners of banning to ban and make the banning more bannable!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The gentleman makes a good point

*BANNED*


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> banned for so much banning in this banning room. U need banners of banning to ban and make the banning more bannable!!


Banned for not specifying banners (people or the thing you hold up).



Brasilia said:


> The gentleman makes a good point
> 
> *BANNED*


Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for recent overactivity in this thread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*Bans DanielC and makes reference to the Netherlands or the hedgehog in his Avatar*


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Bans for the sake of banning a president. I salute you!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because you should most definitely be in bed right now.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's too early for bed.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's 11:30 pm


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being ahead of UTC.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because of my


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having to use a Ban Hammer.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because I have a personal issue with toasters.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ jajaja I can only imagine what foul business you get up to with toasters 

Banned because this is my last ban of the night - Good Night and sweet dreams everyone  (aren't I nice)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying "jajaja" and not "hahaha."

Banned for making me think you could be saying "yayaya."


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because jajaja is hahaha in Spanish.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being my first ban of the day.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in the land where the Outback Steakhouse came from.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for loving Led Zeppelin..


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I want a turtle for a pet.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you have banned too many people


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it is 11:00 pm and you convinced me to go to bed.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being full of hot air (Zeppelin -> airship -> hot air)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your status Querdenker


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for stalking me


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a status I don't understand


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having an extremely unoriginal status, and also because you should be in bed right now. (Again. Do you ever sleep?)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking I don't sleep (I sleep a lot actually, just never when you see I guess!)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned you two because when I enter, I usually see you online.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning someone on the wrong thread


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you are right.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for looking smug.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dissing smugness. 

It's a fine art.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not convincing me well enough that it's fine art.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for Assassins Creed avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living so far from home


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying "hometown."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for telling me what to type


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that.

Inb4 Banned for telling me what to think.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I bought this from GameStop yesterday.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for showing off your nerdiness.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

01000010011000010110111001101110011001010110010000100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000110111001101111011101000010000001100001001000000110111001100101011100100110010000101110


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for too many numbers


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for lack of humour in that last ban.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because its 12:47pm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it's 9.52pm


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> 01000010011000010110111001101110011001010110010000100000011000100110010101100011011000010111010101110011011001010010000001111001011011110111010100100000011000010111001001100101001000000110111001101111011101000010000001100001001000000110111001100101011100100110010000101110


What is the translation for that ?

Bigblue banned cause i'm an undercover mod and I can ban for no reason


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I save you from the Chaucheskus










YOU ARE WELCOME


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause you never saved anybody


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you have seen just a little part of his entire life.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to outwit the master


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I'm here just for outwitting equality.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting to get that from this thread.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> What is the translation for that ?
> 
> Bigblue banned cause i'm an undercover mod and I can ban for no reason


The translation from binary code to English is banned because you are not a nerd.

Little Toaster: Banned because I don't know what a the difference between a big and a little toaster is.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned not saying "hexadecimal" system.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for somehow still not having 1000 posts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for incorrect interpretation of his status.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned from the blessings of time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm unoriginal


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you're original.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing when I was born I broke the mould


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because looked up Tasmania on google to try to find a way to make fun of it, but I just ended up wanting to go there now because it looks cool.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for liking music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Mumford and Sons


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having 1,000 more posts than me.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having almost 2.000 posts morethan me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because 2.000 posts = 2 posts.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because nothing is true, everything is permitted.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking Nirvana was cool


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Nirvana was the best band in the world.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being delusional


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I am not sure if Tasmania is its own state or part of Victoria.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Tasmania has always been a separate state.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being big


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being small


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not speculating about which country Chopper Majeure comes from


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing the first word of your sentence.

Inb4 Banned for correcting my grammar.
Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.
Inb4 Banned for being the grammar police.
Inb4 Banned for saying "Inb4" too many times.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you could actually come up with that many reasons.

Inb4 Banned because CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being friends with leonardo da vinci


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting about the others.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I am not sure what state you are from


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being 18


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Banned for liking Mumford and Sons


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I have never banned you before


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for your obsession with banning everyone at least once.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I can't wait for Assasins Creed 3 to come out on October 30


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because screw Assassin's Creed 3 it's all about the new Hitman: Absolution on 20th November!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because if the EU is so great, why is your country still using pounds and not euros?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Because it's actually rather S*** - we still don't trust Catholic Spain...and tax-dodging Greece


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking Agent 47 is better than Connor.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning Agent 99


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)

Banned because i feel like hell.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your name reminds me of Nevermind by Nirvana which is the best album in the world


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being a big fan of music from way back then.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it's "way back when".


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for winning the war of 1812 and burning down the Washington, D.C.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because








I saw some terrible things I don't want to talk about :afr


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for impersonating a soldier


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious :troll


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming that I state the bleeding obvious


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I haven't been on here in like a week and I miss banning people!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I feel bad for you because I think you are a Timbers fan( that's how religious I am about soccer lol).


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because my country is in the center of where the 3 continents meet. And not a member of the EU.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

A hint! Finally! :yay
Hmm... Three continents you say. I'd say Europe only really borders Asia. Perhaps Turkey? But then you wouldn't be in CET and I have previously determined that you must be in CET. 
Banned for confusing me even more.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for using this :yay icon


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

(Lets say now, I'm not in my hometown. I once said that my country changes. 
I'm in France now where my cousin lives, and in one week I'll be turning back to Istanbul.  )

Banned because that icon was cute :yay and compatible to the situation


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Turkey


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for banning her for finally revealing her dwelling place, thus giving off a totally wrong signal.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a SNAG


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because in word association thread, after Nascar he wrote boring.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not agreeing with me


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not explaining what you mean with 'SNAG' (and the internet won't help me out on this one either).


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I think its the shortening of *Sensitive New Age Guy*.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being right


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't like being labelled.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having a sense of humour


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's a well known fact that SNAGs generally don't have any sense of humour.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for a good come back


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I always get you confused with Monotony for some reason.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for confusing Monotony with bigblue38. 

True. They're both crazy. 

But they're a different crazy. :um


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that I'm the resident crazy and even started a crazy talk thread for us crazies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being crazy.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being at 999 posts. 

Will you take the leap and make it 1000?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for all your crazy talk.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for continuing the crazy talk.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for kind of being a part of that continue.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not saying where you are in Europe


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I know :boogie


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because seriously how the hell is this thread still alive?!?!
and I'm referring to all above comments including my own...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being in denial


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

This thread has run it's course

**********************************

END THREAD

oh and you're BANNED!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If only it was that simple, alas it isn't and your banned.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because you messed up my chance to ban Ronald Reagan. Although I really liked him as a president, I would have felt special to have done it.


But then again................. that might have drawn attention to me from the CIA. :um
:afr


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for wanting to ban *ME!?!?* :eek

...after all we've been through, those nights we had together, that day we had at that fayre (remember?? - how can I forget!) the way we used to watch the sun set every evening :cry


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for being too sentimental. Man up Reagan! Oh, and please don't bribe people with Zimbabwean dollars :'p


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it confuses me when you post in Dutch


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Verbannen vanwege het beledigen van de onovertroffen Nederlandse taal.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I was about to ban Zeppelin!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ haha

BANNED! for being a Chopper Majeure whatever that is...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that, what a shame!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because a chopper majeure must be something like this:


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having a good sense of humour.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I've always imagined You because of your name like this:


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because..










I was talking about this.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because _I've_ always imagined you looked something like this:


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there is no spoon.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for giving an unfathomable reason for banning


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word unfathomable because I can't pronounce that word without spitting all over myself.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for spitting all over.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because the end is nigh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for quoting football scores


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being on SAUK


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Banned for excessive avatar image cuteness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a moderate poster


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Austrailia reminds me of this movie:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause it didn't work


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for banning the obvious.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for this - I'm pretty much the same online and irl, unless i speak less English.
idtd.idtd.idtd.idtd.idtd.idtd.idtd.idtd


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because your prime minister rudely removed that poor man who was previously your prime minister.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you live in a monarchy. Monarchy's are bad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in America as America is a dumb *** Republic


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not explaining, and also for banning the wrong person, though that is of subordinate importance.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I need to explain the politics of Australia to a Dutch men


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because i doubt you know why President Andrew Johnson was impeached. Unless of course you use google. Also, I didn't even knew you guys had a PM. I thought you had a president for some reason.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking every country is like the stupid USA


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being big


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for using my cat Geaux Fur as an avatar.



And for bigblue38 and Zeppelin..............


Banned for getting into a political cat fight over calling each other's countries and political systems, names. Both of you............into the time out corner!!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling it excessive when she kept it all within one post.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being overly serious about video games.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for being little


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having no proof.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because "Dojo, casino, is all in the mind."


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because "Safety first, then team-work" 


(Pineapple express)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my head is killing me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not doing something about it first.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because this thread sucks! what happened to the 'Insult the user above you' Thread??


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for having a dog I _desperately _ want!! That is your dog right?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about "I dog"s.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I think that's an apple product.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for advertising apple products


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on apple.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I hate apple


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on advertising?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the advertising on this website sucks. They keep showing me ads for cougar dating sites and to lose weight( I am no were near being fat or even overweight. I play soccer and workout alot).


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my iphone dosen't have that.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being on here longer than I have yet having less posts


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because accidere ex una scintilla incendia passim.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for because of your Italian.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being sadly unable to distinguish Latin from Italian.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being less than half my age


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I thought you were 32 for some reason


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for making our Enchanted Forest dweller younger than he is.

Although he is very young at heart and a great guy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for being sadly unable to distinguish Latin from Italian.


Banned for not seeing that I could have been sleepy at 5 am.

Google is banned for telling me that it translated from Italian to English.



chantellabella said:


> Banned for making our Enchanted Forest dweller younger than he is.
> 
> Although he is very young at heart and a great guy.


Banned for having a crush on the Enchanted Forest dweller. :lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because Google Translate is very awful .


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hiç katılmıyorum! Google Tercüme harika! Bu nedenle yasaklandı!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Lol, this translate was very well!

Banned because I'm not sure if it can translate this "right" too,
Teessüf ederim, beyefendi emin olmayınız.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Hiç katılmıyorum! Google Tercüme harika! Bu nedenle yasaklandı!


Banned for writing in Turkish?


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

i willl not ban my fellow saers


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because my post got passed unnoticed?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because die poedel in uw plaatje een ongezonde overdosis aan schattigheid bevat.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

> Banned because google translate says 'I regret, sir, Do not be sure that'.


Which is wrong that means we shouldn't trust it :0

Daniel C, banned because GT says that you were talking about the dog in the picture, and saying that it doesn't have a healthy intellegence dosage??


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I just finished watching the last episode of Freaks and geeks.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you have answered A in Rhino Quiz and it was wrong.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I didn't even know there was more than one type of Rhino lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I like your dog.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for registering a year after I did.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I have a strong dislike for green-hatted elfs.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because sink beds are for cats...........not dogs.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for excessive use of periods.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for not seeing that I could have been sleepy at 5 am.
> 
> Google is banned for telling me that it translated from Italian to English.
> 
> Banned for having a crush on the Enchanted Forest dweller. :lol


Banned for laughing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a dog in your sink


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Tasmania and Austrailia are on my list of places to go before I die.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because Seattle is not on my list of places I want to see before I die.
(I'm sorry if that sounded mean. I didn't mean to be mean. That's not like me.)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't blame you. They are much better places to go in the world than here. I wouldn't recommend people going on a vacation to Seattle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not saying Seattle is better than going to L.A


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a dog in a sink as your avvie


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a dog in a sink as his avatar


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for having random pumpkins as avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting stalkers


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having red hair


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being from australia


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for associating every Irish person with leprechauns.


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

Banned for having a video game avatar as a forum avatar.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned without any reason. For compensation, I will present you with this picture of a mayflower:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because a mayflower does nothing for compensation.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the mayflower isn't a flower, it's the ship that the pilgrims came to America on.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not distinguishing mayflower and Mayflower.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because neither of you noted that the flower in my previous ban was actually a daisy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for navigating


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you have too many colours.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I also said so.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I too, said so.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Templar.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I said so.


(I always wanted to tell people that)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz u talk crazy!:mum:mum:mum


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for also talking crazy.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz......well..............i hate your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Terrorist and an enemy agent


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nobody asked u!

Ps:banned for joining the CIA.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Seether, one of my favorite bands is from South Africa.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having a limited musical taste.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having no ears.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for using an animal in your avvie


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having the default status.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for seeing dead things but not the undead things. You think the walking corpses would be somebody's priority.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for waking the dead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting to put the dead back in their graves. :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for grave stalking


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for.. mm not ordering a pizza right now


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Turkish Delight


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for knowing that's a type if chocolate bar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for misspelling "of"


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz u ya kissed oprah's daughter on life tv!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for disliking atheists.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a new image of the same dog in your avvie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Hunter Gatherer


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being ethnocentric.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's hard to find a reason, ok, banned for being younger than me ):


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Scorpio


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being in your 30s


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being so quick


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for being a Scorpio


What :"O is it a problem to be a mysterious and sexy girl? :troll
And banned for trying to ban me :hug


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving no reason or rhyme


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay then, because it's you, I'll ban you with rhyme:

I'm sorry and aware,
this isn't really fair,
it's hard to understand,
but anyway you're banned.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your name reminds me the lead singer of silverchair, Daniel Johns.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning an Australian rock band


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for disliking atheists.


I don't dislike them,that much.

TPAM is banned for killing illegal kangaroo immigrants!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

A terrorist says that? Banned you sleeveless shirt lover!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I like you.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because thank you I like you too.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz i like u too!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I like everyone on this website. Yay! :yay


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you didnt reply to my VM. (You are hiding from the truth)

Inb4 banned for being full of love.
Inb4 banned for using :yay


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> A terrorist says that? Banned you sleeveless shirt lover!


I look handsome with sleeveless shirts!Cut of the sleeves myself!

TPAM is banned for chewing spider webs.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned that comment about yourself. :b


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for being a small kitchen appliance used to slowly toast slices of bread or tea cakes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for speaking yankanese/american crap.


----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned as I dont think yankanese is a language :afr


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for not realising he is from the UK anyway.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for joining before me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for joining before me.

Inb4 Banned for copying my post.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because your name reminds me of "*****s will do anything for a little Kim poster" part of Lil'Kim's How Many Licks song. 
And I read "little toaster" with that melody.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for listening to Lil Kim songs.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I am absolutely *obsessed *with Lambada right now!!!!!






:boogie:clap:boogie:yay:boogie:


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for using smiley emotes or whatever they are called


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for banning the use of smileys, smileys are awesome :boogie :clap


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

BANNED for using the colour red


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for explosive diarrhea


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your name reminds me of kel-tec guns.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for too many guns


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for quoting Ecclesiastes 3:1


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for being 808, too close to my area code o.o


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because area codes are too confusing. Seattle used to be just 206, and now they have like 253 too.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because it's Halloween!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because you just filled half of the 'just for fun page' with your name.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for policing the Just For Fun section.


Besides, aren't you supposed to be updating your "out of the box" Atlantis, space alien story? I can't wait to find out what happens next. I've grown to love the characters.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for leaving


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

chantellabella said:


> Banned for policing the Just For Fun section.
> 
> Besides, aren't you supposed to be updating your "out of the box" Atlantis, space alien story? I can't wait to find out what happens next. I've grown to love the characters.


Yeah, I'm a bit busy right now with exams and all but I'll update as soon as possible. 

@bigblue Banned for not being a saint.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for leaving


Banned because you didn't notice I haven't left.

Daniel C. banned for putting your schoolwork as a priority of the finer things in life like random crazy talk.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because your nickname makes me dance. (with Italian accent)(while reading my shoulders automatically move)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting a gif of proof that Carlton can't dance.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm cold and I blame you for it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not keeping yourself warm first before complaining.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for life for being annoying and posting an annoying gif.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned in name of Zeus, the nine muses and the Queen of Schotland.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for spelling Scotland wrong.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being able to follow his train of thought in the post.

Zeus = myth.
Schotland = myth.

Edit: I didn't realize it was the dutch spelling. Again, I used Google Translate, so that could be wrong.

Inb4 Banned for not knowing it is the Dutch spelling of Scotland.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Dutch confuses us.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being last to post.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for sticking your dog to the ceiling like that.

Shame on you!! :no


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a murderer of threads :b


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a Playstation 3 instead of a 360.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking rubbish


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because you're all talking about computer technology. I HATE COMPUTERS!

Phew, that's out. What a relief.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being Daniel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having happy Halloween on your Avatar


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because, once again, you should most definitely be in bed at the moment. I hope you realise that your day-night pattern is highly unrecommendable.

Edit: Banned for depriving me of the possibility to watch over HarryStanluv's health.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for eating road kill.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for impersonating Hulk Hogan


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for impersonating the incredible bulk


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because, it should be Hulk.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz yo avatar looks so old.....


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because in its own size, it doesnt look old.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorrrrrrrrry.

Banned for having a confusing signature!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of some character off of teenage mutant ninja turles


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being one day late.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I ban *YOU* for life

how does that feel? :banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned along with any one who has posted in this thread since the last time I did. :sus


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having four times the number if posts than me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for the deaths of all those poor Burmese orphans and for the extensive banning that's been plaguing this forum










God help us


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Banned for having Ronald Reagan in his avatar


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of Fallout 3.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OMG this is not even a ban but if I had a penny for every time someone banned me for having Reagan as my avatar...I'd be as rich as Oprah 









Not good guys, not good


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> OMG this is not even a ban but if I had a penny for every time someone banned me for having Reagan as my avatar...I'd be as rich as Oprah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because you would need to be banned 270 billion times to have as much net worth as oprah.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to ban millions of times.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Count of Monte Christo


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for posting today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Count Dracula


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word Count in your reason for your ban.

Inb4 Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of this guy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for furuejfhfifmfmfdnhfirrnjfifnfjfkfjf


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in a paradise.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for envy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Gerard Depardieu


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being a fbi informant!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for hiding your face


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because... well, you know why. It's a lost case I'm afraid.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned for losing case. Banned by the jurors. :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz i find u guilty of being funny!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Pieter Willem Botha


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by Nosferatu.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Mustafa Kemal Atatürk


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:nw









Banned by two Tasmanian wolfs.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by Uncle Sam


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because "He wants you"


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by Sadam Huseim's lost white relative.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because שאתה קולונל


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for other banned members who have already been banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned just because I said so.


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Your name is just too "chimey" for these forums. You are outa here!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Gil-t of all charges. Banned!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for falsely claiming to be sane.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Mark Rutte


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for stilling being stuck in that enchanted forest.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because in the name of the moon, I shall punish you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that 'in the name of the moon' means anything.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I did not know that little toaster was a movie until a couple days ago.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Sam Reed


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for knowing who that is because he is from my state, but I have never heard of him.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Sam Reed is Secretary of State


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for voting for George clooney as the new yankenese pres.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying George Clooney and New York in the same sentence.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't think he said New York, I think he said 'new Yankee'. It gets confusing when other people call us Yankees because I always first think of the baseball team.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being an 18 year old male from Seattle who is Dazed and Confused.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being a 16 year old male from . who is Lonely.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being an 18 year old who is Navigating in The elusive Kingdom of the Neatherlands.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the navigator of the elusive Kingdom of the Netherlands. I'm sure there's some curse now put upon your head.

Possibly this will lead to a war throughout the kingdoms.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for pushing your pro-hokey pokey agenda!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for talking sense!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not respecting the hokey pokey agenda!

How else would people know what it's all about?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for killing poor little threads.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for suddenly listing your age.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for banning over age


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having Arnold Schwarzenegger as your former Governor


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for mentioning a governor everyone hated in California lol i sure didn't vote for him


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm a liberal and I would vote for arnold schwarzenegger if he was running for a position in my state.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having a cute doggie as an avatar.

Now,who can be coldhearted enough to ban the only guy here who gives good bear hugs?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a teddy bear


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I did not ban anyone yesterday


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because you really don't sleep anytime, do you?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not letting the lady enjoy her insomnia.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for killing threads..........ULTIMATELY!


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for terrorism


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for changing the subject.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being tooooooooo obvious!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having too many colors in your sig.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned because I don't understand the reason why you banned me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the reasons for teh bans do not have to make sense.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

In that case:

Banned because bhegrgergerhrge


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for writing gibberish in your reason for the ban, making your reason in valid. BOOM! :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the weird status. :sus


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because billions of people worship you.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because monotony sucks.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having a boring ban reason!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite and a Hippopotamus


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for visiting rome,and probably making no sense.:no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I was in Rome way before he was.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in rome and not athens.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being in Canada, and not America.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Wait a minute wait a minute who said anything about me visiting Rome?? I've never been???

Anyway I guess I can Ban you also for being in Washington State and not DC!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its so annoying when people confuse the two. When I went to Florida and North Carolina, people asked where I was from and I said Washington, and they always thought I meant DC until I said Seattle.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not remembering that Ezio Auditore was in Rome around 1500 AD.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because nothing is true, everything is permitted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a illuminating member.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I am Zeppelin, and I am an assassin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for belonging to the Illuminati. You can not hide :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Illuminati on this forum.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster

I will take this ban to my grave, you shall never escape it!!!!!!!!


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

banned because you still haven't gotten that poor dog off the ceiling yet.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because the monkey told me to


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar and blaming monkeys


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not recognising the intrinsic beauty of the Fagus's glorious autumn colour


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for not recognising the intrinsic beauty of the Fagus's glorious autumn colour


Banned for using too many big words for me this early in the morning.

Couldn't you have just said Banned for stuff and left it at that?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting a reason that is too simple and vague.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pluto.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by the sun.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for saying I suck :x


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it is impossible to be both God and bored.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^Banned for taking it personal  (just as your fox did)

Banned because its possible.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for doing illegal business with monkeys.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making accusations without evidence.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for assassination.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for association.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using someone elses quote in your signature rather than thinking of own


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for making me jealous.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for being jealous.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because seriously, why are we still wasting our time maintaining this thread? Doesn't any of us have anything better to do with their time?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to trick people into letting you get the last ban.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for using courtesans to hide from the guards.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you can't prove that I (as Ezio) did.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have DNA evidence gathered from their clothing to prove that you where hiding in that crows!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making a typo.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Just because.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned because seriously, why are we still wasting our time maintaining this thread? Doesn't any of us have anything better to do with their time?


I agree, I say we leave this thread to die - no one ban me :wife


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because I have all the time in the world to waste


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ditto.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because who am I kidding this thread is why I hit 50 all the time...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned:ditto:duel


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning swords. :twak


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I win!!!


Dang!! Wrong thread. 

Monotony you're banned for not telling me I'm on the wrong thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for blaming your lack of attention on someone else.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by President Obama


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by prime minister Julia gillard.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my brother keeps spamming me with texts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Prime Minister Stephen Harper


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a liberal communist traitor.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for saying two words twice


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Obama is going to get re elected.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a big toaster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Microsoft is a pain in the ***.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a pleb


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for oh i don't know... having nothing for me to ban you with otherwise


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banning myself for not coming up with a valid reason to ban the person above me.


Good bye.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I was right about Obama getting re elected.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar isn't a little toaster.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for letting the cute duck smoke


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for not accepting the ducks choice on smoking :b


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Aces_Shy said:


> Banned for not accepting the ducks choice on smoking :b


Banned for not caring about the health of the duck (even when ur duck wants to smoke, u should stop him from harming himself :mum)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my hippie state just legalized marijuana. Its so stupid.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for stalking little kids on Sundays.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because Obama won the elections. :yay


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because- yaaa! Even though I didn't vote!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm the one with the ban hammer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for encouraging ducks to smoke


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because if I don't do it somebody else will.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking people would encourage ducks to smoke.

Banned because I don't get it if that's supposed to be slang for something.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned for making me hungry, hjz hjz, and I'm so lazy to cook now =]]


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Banned for not getting up and cooking me waffles.


I'm sorry, you're just too sweet to ban. It's really hard banning you.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^^^Banned for being a texas cowgirl!:whip :?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning a girl from Texas.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being affiliated with the rubber ducky gang!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because...









I sound like everyone else on SAS


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except me,I'm unique guy here.

Banned 4 saying Colonel does not like him.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not being the original colonel









And for making my cry for that is why I live to hear you say that!!! so thank you :cry (<-- that's me crying)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz colonel Sanders is my brother!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I am sorry for your loss may he rest in peace.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about Oprah.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Democrats won


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because... never mind.

:yay :yay :yay :clap :boogie (etc.)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for using 5 smilies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an enigma


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for shooting the president of western Tokyo!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned for having a multicolored signature


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for running over Lionel Richie with a fish-tank!Eish!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by Lionel Richie's moustache.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned by General Burnsides' sideburns


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because sideburns don't have much power.

They're susceptible to razors and fire.

Inb4 Banned for trying to bring violence to facial hair.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because facial hair can be violent. Let me prove it;


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz dat pic does not look right in so many ways!!!!!!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I thought that your user name was namned after the Americans in the American Revolution until I saw that your location was South Africa.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because Pink Floyd is better than Led Zeppelin.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because Phish is better than both of them............lol jk, they suck.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Vitantur pro vsu latinam in vestri signature


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for NOT using Latin in your signature


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Banned for signature judgement


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being sultry


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not proving your case.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of President Van Buren


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Vincent Van Gogh


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of Van Halen.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm addicted to banning others =]]


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I am too. I am a ban junkie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Iceland's foreign minister


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

banned by the tasmanian devil


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by the Warlord of Skeletonia!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned for not being a five star gebneral. Peasant!! TIL MY CROPS!!!!!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for liking basketball


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the King of Sweden


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by the Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because the Count is a frenchie!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because that was the biggest torture which can be done to a dog.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not being sympathetic-u called him a dog!:no


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a smurfing smurfless smurf smurfer!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Smurfed for smurfing a smurfly-smurfed smurfless(contradiction) smurf.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by my grandpa for being smurfing too much!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you didn't remember you're a Womble


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for those Oprah gifs


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it's Hillary now


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by the coolest album cover ever.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because that's probably the most pathetically designed album cover I've ever seen.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

banned cause that young lady above you was mistaken. THIS is truly the coolest album cover ever :


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a crazy rat as your avatar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for posting at 1 AM


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for extending your peculiar day-night pattern to other timezones.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a timezone chauvinist


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for leading a militia of pumpkins to war.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning some one who is already banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Colonel


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar that gave my dog a fright!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for compulsively changing your avatar, do you have a identity crisis ?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ja.Banned for being judging my crisis.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I don't know what your avatar is :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because of exactly the same reason.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for being unable to work out what the avatar is


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for posting before me -_- :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c you are oh so wise :b


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned for being sarcastic



ShadyGFX said:


> Banned for posting before me -_- :b


He he


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for assuming that was sarcasm. ^_^


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for hitting my brother with a hamburger.Why didn't u just use a baseball bat???


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for that randomness. 
btw I AM oh so wise.....lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahaha banned for being a bit arrogant about your wiseness


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because only I have the supreme intelligence, and I am the most intelligent person on SAS


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahahaha banned for _really_ being arrogant and lies :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being called 'fallen18' while really being 17, thus causing insurmountable confusion. :S


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because.....I can't think of a reasom. If only I had an unlimited amount of wise 
(while I was writing that, two other people posted. Stupid phone. lol)


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^Banned for getting confuesed about that 

And banned for posting the same time I did mister!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

For some reason you're always the last poster when I open this thread but I find it mean to ban you three times in a row, so here's a lovely butterfly instead:


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because my age is a secret on this forum 

it is the source of all my power.....

BANNED FOR POSTING BEFORE ME!!!! Damn it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being late............


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahaha aw butterfly  why thanks Daniel c

And banned for banning such a nice person shady :b 

DAMN IT banned for being early


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being nice to me 

trollololol, I'm sure someone will post before this or I'll post before someone :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for assuming the worst :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being somewhere...........


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for living somewhere. I too, live somewhere  lol 

Whoa, we both said the same thing, freaky


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being to slow x)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being........IDK,I guess banned for being soooo slow as well.............


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not finding a more valid reason to ban me ^_^


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because this thread is mayhem


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c this whole site is mayhem


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz i love my SAS forum..............and me making look bad!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for assuming I make SAS look bad


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Banned because I am a secret mod and I HAVE THE POWER!!!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lmao banned for being so random x)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for taking over the entire thread. (I'm sorry, I couldn't continue sending you butterflies or this thread would have become like the Garden of Eden.)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because the mods will hunt you down for saying that :hide
My ban was meant for a few bans back lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for hiding.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for giving hugs n.n


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not like hugs :O


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for making a very good ban.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it's morning and I'm tired.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because you should've had coffee ^_^


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I don't know how to make coffee.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's evening and I'm also tired.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being sarcastic,I think...................


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not being about to find sarcasm in text :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not shutting up!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being so harsh she's a nice lady!


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your signature is in caps lock(but the rainbow is cool!)

Woops meant for the person above..

Banned for being too awesome fallen18


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being too sweet


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning fallen before I could. Also banned because I can.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c that fox is too cute :3


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because we sound like we're on the compliment thread... Just Kidding. I love the compliment thread. 

Banned because I really like your signature.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hahah banned for liking the same thread as me ^_^ but thnx I like yours as well


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for lying about the truth.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being truthful about the lie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of lagy people :x stop dosing my melee...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because What?! Lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c......your username reminds me of slim shady x)


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you have two different colors in your signature :b


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Banned because you have two different colors in your signature :b


Ugh! Banned because people ban to quick on here


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being colour blind and slow.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for bringing up my slowness


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because how the hell does auto correct change dodging to dosing dafuq


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for swearing. :no


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because auto-correct is always wrong


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by Sergeant Cooper.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Banned because auto-correct is always wrong


Bah!That was for monotony K I ban you for having a cool avatar.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because this thread impends to go down in total chaos.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by my foot.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being a Christian fundamentalist.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's hammer time. True story.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned because you keep reminding me of songs


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for being a Christian fundamentalist.


Banned for being on the wrong side of this war.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I have a feeling someone's going to ban before me... :sus

Hah! there we go! two people posted before me. I knew it :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I have never seen a horror movie.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for bringing up horror movies in the morning.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not watching horror movies in the morning


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz u raided the banana village of the coconut people with the echo rebels.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because
1. it's evening, and
2. I'm sure your place doesn't get as much rain as the Netherlands.

And you two are banned for sneaking in while I'm decently banning someone.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for kicking over my flower pots.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because where I live all we do is sit inside and make jokes about the rain because that's all that it does here. We get 280 rainy days a year. And banned because it's morning.

Again, I was late:/

I ban you Colonel for falsely accusing innocent people of kicking your flower pots.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by my cat. /thread


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I can see clearly now....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being blind


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by the Black serpent of the White river.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there is no dark side of the moon. :sus


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being wrong,the whole moon is dark.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because those two propositions are totally compatible.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because dark does not exist. Dark is only the absence of light.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by my friend,Silver owl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because signing well running people over is hilariously funny


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I used 'Because' twice, in this sentence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Yoda


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting thread! Yoda doesn't ban, he manipulates the force into making you believe you want a ban. 

So, banned for the power of the Force


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being milleniumman75


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

banned for the :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for failing to give a reason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the reason


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned because moderators aren't suppose to mingle with us common folk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having more than one sig


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for only having one sig


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having no sig.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your not so charming status


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for finding the enchanted forest and not telling me


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for playing in my garden!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not inviting me in the first place


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

What?That makes no sense!I ban u for this!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not making sense of it :b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banny ban ban, ban ban 
Banned


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for banning me catchily


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's cold outside


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned for banning me catchily


Banned for thinking that's catchy.



ShadyGFX said:


> Banned because it's cold outside


Banned for thinking 53 degrees is cold.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned b/c that's pretty chilly


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for being the 18th Fallen. Originality is important.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Banned for being the 18th Fallen. Originality is important.


Banned for jumping to conclusions.

Banned because I could have made mine "little toaster 23" without being the 23rd little toaster.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm currently listen to the ending notes of Supertramps 'Crime of the Century'. Oh boy.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having the same name as my brother


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that it's a made up name.

Banned for having a brother with the same name as an actor (who played James Bond).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting in this thread to to much.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you have more posts than I do in this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because :wtf

Monotony	893


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because



Monotony said:


> Monotony	893


little toaster	592


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster

STANDARD BAN


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because you both post here too much. In fact, you post here so much that I always confuse you.

Edit: Banned for... uhm... well, leave it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason for your ban.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I don't even know you.....



-*edit* shoot looking back on this I meant that non meanly lol I know who you are little toaster! <3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that wasn't very nice :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm sorry >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me so fast :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c you where expecting me to be slow


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned b/c I don't even know you.....
> 
> -*edit* shoot looking back on this I meant that non meanly lol I know who you are little toaster! <3


Banned because you ruined your chances of being BFFs :teeth

Just kidding.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for smiling at my socks.Stop looking at them!Spongebob is cool!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I now demote you from colonel to private negative first class :yes


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because fruit punch is da bomb :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the glory of Dr Pepper!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me want to drink some Dr. Pepper even though I'm already full.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

You are banned because I am evil and I hate toasters:boogie
Fear me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not camping in line at Walmart to buy Call of Duty: Black Ops 2.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I had a choice between Black ops 2 and Halo 4. I made the right choice because Halo 4 is awesome!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Chewbacca


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned because they're the closest target for my misdirected rage.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making no sense.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not being sensitive.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how sensitive I am


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I know the truth....the REAL truth.....lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because that was not funny... 


teeth)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for 'Busting my chops' as the Americans say


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned getting your knickers in a bunch ;p


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because only old people use that phrase lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned b/c the same goes for that american saying x)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because we really do drink a lot of tea but that crumpet thing, that's a lie


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being in denial about your love for crumpets


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because America is huge!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for making me feel big :cry *noms on cheese burger*


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

lol Banned for making me feel tiny 
America: 9,827,000 km²
U.K: 244,800 km²


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I hear from one of mein troops u called him ugly!U are banned for that!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not being a general


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a jedi.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not being god. Yes, I went there....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for heresy!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think it said heresay.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for leaving the toaster on.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because the breads are burning!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by the Chief of Wahoo.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned for being the chief of such a thing :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm not the chief of anything!I'm a Colonel,soon to be general,for that accusation I ban thee!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned for that nonsensory good sir ;p for it is I that am the general


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yeah,I challenge thy to chess,and if thy loses,mein fair lady,thy will be banned!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

why art thou speaking as ifith from another century? For foolishly challanging me > I shall ban you in advance


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being stuck in the medieval times.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned for being from the future  such oddith language you speakith


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned mocking The Coconut of the Saharah!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned for making me laugh and making no sense what so ever x)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

YAY for me!I made someone laugh today!Captain,our mission for today is complete!U made me go home early,how can i ban such a nice a person?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Every one that has banned after my last post is now banned especially fallen18 she is super banned :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for super banning a girl and pointing out her username.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c idek and monotony how dare you super ban me mister! :wife the nerve of you!


:b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it's no longer BC, it's BCE...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for threatening me with a rolling pin! :afr :hide


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for straight up lying.

Rolling pin?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for questioning my rolling pin


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to use it to roll me to death instead of baking bread.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm obviously waving it nicely to get my arm ready for making these cookies and not threatening you with it :roll men are such babies


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

False, I only go Zumba once a week

TPBM will get banned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for... um... uh I know! Banned for trying to poison me with cookies! :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being paranoid :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm being paranoid :sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

You've got shifty eyed syndrome.....I'm pretty positive you're paranoid  banned for being in denial


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You're both banned for you're terrible bans - this thread needs more racist bans


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Brasilia: Banned for being w/e race you are
Fallen18: Banned for swimming? I'm running out of paranoid things to ban for.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not knowing what to ban people for


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for baking me any cookies


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not appreciating my cookies :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for my failing terribly and not putting the word "not" before baking ops


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c......b/c.....:cry I did my best


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for crying :con


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not knowing I was quoting something :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not elaborating on what it was you where quoting. :?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not having mind telepathy :roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Banned for being cute :3


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for stealing my line :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having your line stolen.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm tired lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being tired and banning Evo for speaking the truth :duck

Also I do have telepathy at times :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:bah banned for being a liar! :teeth


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using too many emoticons and smileys.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for disliking emotions ;p


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking emotions


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned for disliking emotions ;p


Banned for not using emoticons when I expected one in that post.



Monotony said:


> Banned for liking emotions


Banned for banning her before I could ban her.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting emoticons.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for being a secret agent!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for the cute avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Banned for the cute avatar


Banned because my cat won't let me get off the couch.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm having a panic attack and I need to take my mind of it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you aren't looking at a pictures of kitties to calm your nerves.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because that's a great idea


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having sparkles on your avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I see no sparkles. :con


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't know Neo existed on these forums.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the torture of bread!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:eek OMG you guys are still banning!!!

I just went to sleep and woke up for no reason and thought, hey why not see what drama is unfolding on SAS and this!!

BANNED!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for sleeping through the banning :yawn


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for staying up through the banning.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for essentially just saying the opposite of what he just said, which is pretty much the theme of all the bans on this thread...

and for being a L.T. (I've abbreviated since it is easier)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for giving too many reasons for banning someone else


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your fugly avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for stating the fact that his avatar is fugly.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar, it is now stale.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking that my avatar needs changing.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being bored


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in Seattle


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not living in California


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in Tasmania


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not living in England


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for making up stories about me having a 6th finger!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I have 8 fingers and 2 thumbs


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying that your thumbs are not fingers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking your an assassin when you are actually a toaster.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the hell of it.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because God cant be 18 years old.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz God doesn't have a age.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm too tired to ban but I'm doing it anyway. You're welcome lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

banned because I second that:yawn


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because humans shouldn't have to sleep, I'd get so much more done


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because when humans wouldn't sleep we'd have wiped out this planet ages ago. Now it'll take us some one hundred years or something.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because....forget it, I'm going to bed :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not willing to type a reason for your ban with your phone or tablet while lying in bed.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You know why I'm going to ban you


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

Banned for dealing with it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using a gif that says the same thing you just said.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for nitpicking :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired but can't fall back to sleep :yawn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I only got 3 hours of sleep last night and I still can't take a nap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm so bored I want to be in a coma until February.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c why February? Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because then I can interrogate my friend on why she bailed halfway through the semester again, why let your sa win you need to kick in the balls and run it over with a far.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c we're not really giving a reason for our bans. Haha but I agree with that :yes good reason to wake up in February


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I need to go make food I hate making food and therefore need to ban you for being on Sas and not in the kitchen making me a sandwich. :b :duck


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

.........Banned for not getting your a** up and doing it yourself! :b mr. Lazy pants!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just made the fastest thing their was porridge. Lazy powers activate! :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c the fastest thing is obviously a microwaved pop tart but you have proved the power of your inner laziness


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned b/c the fastest thing is obviously a microwaved pop tart but you have proved the power of your inner laziness


Banned because I was hungry for food not plastic. Pop tarts should only ever go in the toaster.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because I was hungry for food not plastic. *Pop tarts should only ever go in the toaster.*


Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

According to the box you can apparently microwave it ^_^ so banned


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> According to the box you can apparently microwave it ^_^ so banned


Banned for not banning fast enough :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c it goes for you too haha


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned b/c it goes for you too haha


Banned because it doesn't apply to me this time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for showing up after the mention of a toaster :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for implying I lurk on this thread.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for having a guilty conscious lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling conscience.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being the grammar nazi It's hard to type whilst eating!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for typing with dirty fingers.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c it's a bread roll my hands aren't dirty :b it's just hard to balance a iPad and eat a buttered roll at the same time!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having apple maps :b My bowl of popcorn beats your bread rolls.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking your foods better! Idk man this roll has poppy seeds on it I think it beats popcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the misguided belief that I like seeds on my food :con


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking that I'm merely admiring (like a weirdo) that poppy seeds make my food more colorful than your bland popcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Wait... you mean to say your not a weirdo? Thanks for tricking me :cry

Edit for got to ban you for having seeds on your food.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for falling for my 'normal' facade..........*hands tissue* and also for hating on the seeds


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I ran out of popcorn


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for running out of popcorn.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for eating junk food


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

banned for being healthy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm just sitting here banning people. :time


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because that doesn't sound like a good thing to do


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a 23 year old female


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being a 39 year old male


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being a 95 year old male


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you can be at any age.
Age is nothing but a number, anyway.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by the Duke of Twister castle.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for nearly having 1000 posts


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because your amount of posts equals the birth year of Jan van Eyck.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because you're the first person to ban me today


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that is false.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that was correct according to my timestamps.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for these so called "timestamps" you cant prove that they exist.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for bringing up winter in your signature. It makes me feel cold


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's to warm currently.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it's not warm currently.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned cus it is.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it shouldn't be warm in a place north of me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Archduke Franz Ferdinand


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned by the band Franz Ferdinand - whatever happened to them??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by royal decree.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I live in Boring.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am the lord of boredom. :?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I am the God of Boredom.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to play God.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is a god


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my profile info suggests otherwise.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising your info is baloney


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I have to leave for college in 15 mins


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being shady


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being obvious


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Banned for having numbers in their username.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for having letters in your name. Oh wait....


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by Jimmy Wales;










He says you're banned until you give him 20 dollars.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by my cat


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned by my dogs


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my nose is stuffed up.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because Oprah is P*****


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

banned for loving Oprah


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for hitting Hitler with a coconut on his birthday!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because Hitler was a pretty mean guy. He had it coming.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using the words 'Hitler' and 'pretty' in the same sentence.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for saying so :yes


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying the word 'so' in your post.

Inb4 Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well played toaster....
Banned because I'm still not sure what Inb4 means


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's right there on Urban Dictionary.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=inb4


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I finally know lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for changing the colour of your avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for spelling words with unnecessary 'u's in the spelling


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

Banned for not putting a period at the end of their statement.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to bring back grammar nazis.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me skill my drink... :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not having faster reflexes. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my couch is better


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for making me smile! Kitty :3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my pizza is cold :?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not ordering it from a place that sells it warm


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It got here an hour ago I just eat it to slowly.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c who waits that long to eat pizza!? What kind is it btw??


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I ordered an entire pizza for myself ::teeth Medium pepperoni with thick crust extra cheese bacon bits and chicken on half. :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned for making me smile! Kitty :3


Banned because you can't prove that's a kitty, but only convince people that it's very very likely to be a kitty.



Monotony said:


> Banned because I ordered an entire pizza for myself ::teeth Medium pepperoni with thick crust extra cheese bacon bits and chicken on half. :b


Banned for eating too much pizza at once.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking his cat is not a cat and that's a lot of pizza monotony! :O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it is not a lot >.<


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol banned for lying you got like 3 different toppings and ate a whole pie x)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my internet is making it take forever to download all these mods for skyrim. Stupid bell


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for playing Skyrim.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I cant decide we there to make a altmer, khajiit, dunmer or nord character.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Races of The Elder Scrolls


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing too much about the series.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you can never know too much about the Elder Scrolls!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a new moderator


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for banning a mod


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for being the same age as me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for both being 23 year old females.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being a fox


----------



## RavenRaven (Nov 16, 2012)

OMG I have no clue what's going on!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being clueless


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because blues clues wtf did I remember that stupid **** from.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I've been to sleep, woke up and you guys are still on :boogie lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sleeping and missing all the fun.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the suns going to come up in an hour and I should go to bed before hand.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that's good self-advice.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause I just saw a Bandicoot in my garden


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

That thing is cute.
Banned because there are 80+ people in Just for fun, and only 2 or 3 people in this thread lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I think that's saying something...

END THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's my favorite thread and I'll ban myself if I have to lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Really?! Each to their own...

Banned! For going green, and I'm not talking being environmentally-friendly


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because green is a great colour. More motivating


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for obsessing over the color green.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for having something against green. It's a pretty and calm color.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for military reasons.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not giving a real reason haha


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being mean.........


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c how exactly am I mean? :/


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz i said your mean and u know why!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for typing like a teenager in high school.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being an grownup!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned by the English language :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Vous avez été banni par la langue français.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned by citoyens of france.

Edit: I WIN!  :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on the colour green.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for sticking up for the color green.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for whining on about the colour green.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz I'm bored....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for the Crusade


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the Jihad.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word Jihad.

Inb4 Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a cooler username.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living to close to Mexico


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being nowhere near Mexico.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting him to move as fast as Neo.


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

banned for not goingas fast as neo


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

banned for expecting someone who is not neo to move as fast as him


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for banning him for that


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of the ups guy :teeth


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I always thought ups was said UPs and not u.p.s


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Beefeaters


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by the black man.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for possible racism.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c toast


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for the love of blue chickens......


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c your username reminds me of Kung fu panda


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for being too spiffing.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c it's spiffy rossy :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking he's spiffy.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c i was correcting him don't put words in my mouth toaster :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having over 3000 posts finally. :lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for licking doorknobs on the moon.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Banned for having over 3000 posts finally. :lol


Holy ****! I just realized that ..........better go get more ice cream to celebrate *rolls to the freezer*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not informing me that there was more ice cream for me to attempt to steal. :sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not using your noggin :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling it a noggin.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for the dislike of the use noggin.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because "use noggin" does not make sense in that context. :b

Sounds like a command in a video game.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pointing out her spelling mistakes. :lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

damn it >_< banned for doing something


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not elaborating on why I am banned.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c 'something' apparently isn't good enough for you lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for messing up my car.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for lying


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for keying his car :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for also lying!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lying about me lying. :um


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for lying about me lying about you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for defamation of my character. :teeth


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for accusing her of defamation of character without providing proper evidence.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for singing wrong.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because he sang it perfectly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because apparently someone was singing. :conf


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz:SPEAK FOR YOURSELF!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still typing like a teenager, and showing your rage by typing in all caps.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being irritating.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting irritated in threads that are "Just For Fun."


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for the sake of banning someone.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I am tired


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for using "quotations"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in a bad mood? :afr :hide


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz u have no sense of humour :duel.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c that's rather rude he's funny


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for calling a general rude.Stand down private!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a Supreme Commander of the combined forces. I hereby demote you to private negative second class.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up imaginary ranks.


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

banned for not being on that imaginary rank


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for living in Vegas that's awesome


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned for living in vagas that's awesome


banned because according to autouncorrect "vagas" is Vargas :roll


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Major Bumsore


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Essex Police


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for giving Police the authority to ban in this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the National Guard


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by MI6 and the CSIS


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Pääesikunnan tiedusteluosasto.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for reminding me of the fox I hit with my car Friday night with your avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for admitting guilt without a plea deal.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having a status I do not understand!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not recognizing the main character from Assassin's Creed II.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because no one cares about Assassin's Creed II.


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a number in their username.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not having a number in their username!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be alive


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for suddenly becoming a fan of grumpy cat


----------



## VaeVictis (Jan 18, 2012)

Banned for not using Parappa as your avatar.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for running cactus!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Grumpy cat


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned by my cat


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for a boring a ban.......


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for too ,any colors in your sig.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for hating rainbows.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out the typo I made.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear Little Toaster,

I am sorry to inform you that you are to be banned. This action is being considered with regard to the following circumstances: You are a Little Toaster.

You are requested to attend a disciplinary hearing on 31st February 2013, is to be held at Helsinki along with the Premier of the People's Republic of China where this will be discussed.

You are entitled, if you wish, to be accompanied by another SAS member or a trade union representative.

Yours sincerely,

Brasilia


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having the Premier of China in Finland's capital :con


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for illegal usage of blue tea.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> Banned for a boring a ban.......


OMG this made me laugh sooo much :haha It applies to 95% of the bans on this thread!

Anyway banned because I don't understand the little inside joke of yours - blue tea?? Care to explain either of you?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because :wtf blue tea dafuq that some Chinese version of green tea?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because :wtf blue tea dafuq that some Chinese version of green tea?


That makes no sense!Chinese tea is by default green!Blue tea.I have no idea,saw on the TV once.........bANNED for no knowing this......commoners,I wonder sometimes how u remember to breathe.....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Grumpy cat


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the grumpy can only rock and not ban, according to your status.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising that Grumpy cat can multi-task.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not convinced that Grumpy can multi task.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Im not convinced grumpy can single task.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm not convinced that Grumpy can multi task.

Banned because I'm not convinced that Grumpy can multi task.

Banned for dising Grumpy cat


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my cat> Grumpy the Cat


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I thought grumpy was the adjective, not the noun, in this case.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for bringing grammar into this thread.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

banned for not upholding laws of grammar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a NBA and NFL fan.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for trading out my lunch!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for taking my last coin


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being able to hold on to your coins.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for having very distracting signature.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting distracted easily.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh for the love of god - Banned for being a...

L
I
T
T
L
E

T
O
A
S
T
E
R


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for showing your frustration.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Grumpy cats Concierge


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying 'cats' and 'concierge' in the same sentence.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being prejudiced against kettles


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the federation of pumpkin growers


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the Templars


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not giving me a good reason to ban you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Grumpy Cats Butler


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by Alfred.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

general the panda said:


> banned by alfred.


*banned because you look like **** Edited out cussing (Jones) ***


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I do?How nice of u to notice.

Banned for being so friendly.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for creepin' into peoples bedroom closets. :sus


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because that's how I make a living.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying what you're making. A living what? Get it? Lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for acting like a smartas!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the authority of Grumpy cat


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Grumpy cat again. Grumpy cat is banned for the life of this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You have just received a triple ban from Grumpy cat, Grumpy cat does not suffer fools.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban more than once.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for messing with Grumpy Cat.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for you are not the Chosen One, Oprah is...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for worshipping Keanu Reeves and not Grumpy Cat


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I also worship Grumpy Cat. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for believing that everyone worships the same thing/creature/species.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for worshipping Ezio Auditore da Firenze


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that he is a big deal.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because he doesn't exist, he is a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that's what the Templars want you to think. The Templars destroy all records of the brotherhood in order to change history, so us assasins go unrecognized while the Templars get all of the fame. But we like it that way, it helps our cause of stopping the Templars.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hallucinatory thoughts


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banne because I own a hidden blade( I bought it from gamestop), because I am an assassin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being made a mug at gamestop


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having people banned by a cat that's grumpy:mum.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because General the Panda can't be cute and cuddly, he is in charge of the Panda army, he has to be a fierce warrior.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because General the Panda can't be cute and cuddly, he is in charge of the Panda army, he has to be a fierce warrior.












Don't make me angry!Or I'l ban U!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because General the Panda is in charge of the Panda army


Hear that commander Bryan!Call of those tigers and lions!Or we,the strong panda army,shall tear them to pieces:mum!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for entering the domain of Grumpy cat


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being sooooooo unoriginal!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because Volkswagen Golf is considered as a teacher's car in Germany.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I miss you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for missing a random girl on the internet.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for taking me too seriously. Rule 1 of life is: never take anyone too seriously.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking my reason for the ban seriously.

Banned because you can't distinguish between *taking someone seriously* vs *taking someone too seriously*.

Inb4 Banned because you can.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause I feel crap


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because me too.


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

Banned for the Latin in his signature! ('Tis reminding me of the Latin I have to learn for my degree) : (


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your photo in your avatar


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for me loving ur avatar!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for telling all and sundry to kiss your a*s


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about kissing your BFF.

Inb4 Banned because that's not what I said.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the seven day weather forecast sucks


----------



## Peas and Nuts (Nov 22, 2012)

Banned for talking about the weather :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving no answer in your about me profile page


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for stalking!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having too many colors in your sig.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for repeating a ban & for being a big washing machine


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for not liking big washing machines. I like them. They wash machines.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for having your status in a foreign language.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not looking it up on Google Translate.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for living inside a hamster wheel.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I only just realised you're the same person as Colonial Terrorist.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for saying my old rank wrong!It's Colonel,not colonial!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I think that Panda is from WOW.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being right.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because I think that Panda is from WOW.


Banned for making a typo because it's WoW.

Inb4 Banned for playing World of Warcraft.
(I have never played that game)



General the Panda said:


> Banned for being right.


Banned for ruining my ban!

Inb4 Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for quoting!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I can't sleep.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your insomnia


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for possible hypersomnia, because it's been a while since the last time you banned someone in this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising I ban numerous people on this thread every day


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for posting in this thread enough to have done something magical with you're life.


yes I'm a hypocrite


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being unoriginal


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for posting interesting and cool posts.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banning jc grey cuz i ****ing can and banning u cuz saying he has cool posts


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because how do you know that JCgrey dosen't have "cool parts"?


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned cause your ban makes no sense


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not understanding my ban.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

<<< If I may interject here... I appreciate the sentiment without a doubt Zepplin. Also everyone has an opinion.>>>>>>>>>>>> Carry on everyone>>>>>>


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

pastels said:


> banned cause your ban makes no sense


Banned for not making sense either.

*Banned* *cause *your ban *makes *no sense.

*This is not a plural noun.*

*This is the incorrect conjugation*

In an alternate case, *This would also have an incorrect conjugation* along with *This word.*



Zeppelin said:


> Banned for not understanding my ban.


Banned for ruining my ban!



Jcgrey said:


> <<< If I may interject here... I appreciate the sentiment without a doubt Zepplin. Also everyone has an opinion.>>>>>>>>>>>> Carry on everyone>>>>>>


Banned for interjecting and not banning anyone.

Also banned for making me make a typo which resulted in giving me an idea for an inappropriate joke.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking crap as usual


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming it's crap just because you don't want to take the time to understand it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising that you talk non stop crap


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

Banned because the numbers at the end of your username do not perfectly match your current age.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it did 2 months ago


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for referring to past events.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this thread has gone very quiet


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that there are football games on TV that people watch on the weekends.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an armchair supporter


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for throwing water balloons filled with yogurt at my car!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a victim


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar that makes me laugh XD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being on SAS and not AS


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I can't sleep for yet another night


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it ain't even nighttime.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because it's 1:30 am here and I have to get up at 7:30


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because that sucks.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's better than getting no sleep.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Grumpy cat told me too


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because "Grumpy cat" as a phrase is getting old.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's 6:40 am and I'm awake. Something really must have gone wrong.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for thinking it's 6:40 everywhere


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it's 5:43 am over in Blighty and so I don't feel all to guilty for being awake 

YET :eek


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating the early morning bird chorus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living on a mythical island


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a stranger to this thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a grump cat...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for being a stranger to this thread


Banned for not mentioning something about coming back after being MIA or AWOL.



Monotony said:


> Banned for being a grump cat...


Banned for ruining my ban!

Inb4 Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having these odd delusions that I was AWOL.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a spy.

Did I just say that? I think I just did.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for that freaky GIF


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping.

Edit: Banned because I can't figure out what your avatar is meant to represent.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Banned for not being old enough to know the first gen tamagotchi


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having an age discriminatory avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in one of the flattest countries in the world.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for coming up with THE WORST ban in the history of 1067 pages of this bloody annoying thread!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for killing my chicken,with a cellphone!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because radiation kills the humanity day by day


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of Half-life


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being reminded of something with a weird name........


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for looking older than me while actually being younger, thus making me feel very small.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for being on page 1067


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having a ridiculous avatar!


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for racism against geese


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Oprah gifs are getting old really quick.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Oprah needs to die along with the gifs.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I hope Brasilia won't read this. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hope the spy does.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for


 Arson
 Aggravated Assault / Battery
 Attempt
 Bribery
 Child Abandonment
 Child Abuse
 Child Pornography
 Computer Crime
 Conspiracy
 Credit / Debit Card Fraud
 Criminal Contempt of Court
 Cyber Bullying
 Disorderly Conduct
 Disturbing the Peace
 Domestic Violence
 Drug Manufacturing and Cultivation
 Drug Trafficking / Distribution
DUI / DWI
 Embezzlement
 Extortion
 Forgery
 Fraud
 Harassment
 Hate Crimes
 Homicide
 Indecent Exposure
 Identity Theft
 Insurance Fraud


 Kidnapping
 Manslaughter: Involuntary
 Manslaughter: Voluntary
 Medical Marijuana
 MIP: A Minor in Possession
 Money Laundering
 Murder: First-degree
 Murder: Second-degree
 Open Container Law
 Perjury
 Probation Violation
 Prostitution
 Public Intoxication
 Pyramid Schemes
 Racketeering / RICO
 Rape
 Robbery
 Securities Fraud
 Sexual Assault
 Shoplifting
 Solicitation
 Stalking
 Statutory Rape
 Tax Evasion / Fraud
 Telemarketing Fraud
 Vandalism
 White Collar Crimes
 Wire Fraud


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for not removing links before copy/pasting


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for replying after Micheal when I wanted to ban him!!!!


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Banned for not having a soul


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for having a soul.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for not having a pole


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for expecting people to be strippers


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for not being a stripper


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not including third, fourth or fifth degree murder in your list of false charges :no


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for the right to challenge Fischer in 1975 for the World Championship by defeating Viktor Korchnoi in the final candidates match, winning by a score of 12½-11½.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that does not have any meaning to a lot of people.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because wtf does that even mean


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because the answer is 7.5


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Banned, just banned.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned right back at you :yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because hacks.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because of Tor


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for having to work as a gas station clerk for this jerk breathing down my neck driving me beserk


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for rhyming but not making sense.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for making sense but not rhyming


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lack of snow in late November.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because we don't get snow until January/February


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Banned for posting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a miserly poster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting your periods.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because forgetting periods can be messy.

:teeth


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned because I can't think of anything witty to ban you for right now.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there are plenty of reasons for which to ban him.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being anal and repetitive


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread has had more than 300,000 views.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for actually banning people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking 70s rock


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for having fun. Cats aren't supposed to have fun.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I finally realized Grumpy Cat is a popular meme.

I heard it on my local radio station this morning.

Inb4 Banned for being so behind.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for listening to local radio... in the morning on top of it!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there is evil witch magic afoot in the Just for fun section :sus

:wife :wife :wife :wife


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c what the bloody he**


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being too witty for my liking.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for inappropriate language


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there was nothing profane in that post.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c you're awesome? :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for leaving the kitchen :b


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for leaving the cage


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for some how having a computer in the well I dropped you in :conf


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for getting up


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for being so sadistic in your post that you included a smiley!


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm not even sure :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being unsure, because teenagers are always sure about everything. :b

Inb4 Banned for picking on teenagers.
Inb4 Banned for being age-ist (if that's even a word).
Inb4 Banned for not knowing if it's a word.
Inb4 Banned for saying Inb4 too many times.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not giving some long analogy to go further in depth about that lesson like the senior citizen you are 


(Dammit was that too mean?? I'm sorry >_<)


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because my insomnia is becoming a problem.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c maybe try melatonin tis a herb


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning him before I could ban him.

Banned for making typos, which I expected :b

Also banned because I have a cousin about your age and I'm not _that_ much older than my cousin.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for posting to late tehehe


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for selling food to the Cheeseburger Mafia!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning fallen instead of your intended target :twak

:b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c who the blazes are you targeting!?! :O


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying "who the blazes" LOL :b


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

edit little toaster got to you before me oh well .banned because you have fallen and cant get up lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I never fell.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because I can't keep up with the banning.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being able to keep up.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking what we do is easy! :O

Toaster your just banned. There's no need for a explanation :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's so easy a caveman could do it.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c this isn't car insurance lol


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for having a time machine.

How the heck did you go back to the 1600's ?


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for not keeping up... (myself LOL) oh geez...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for not keeping up when you haven't made efforts to keep up.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for being so up front


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because people keep posting before I can ban fallen >.<


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned because you all assume we know this thread gets replied so darn fast!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining about how fast this thread moves.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for assuming that what I said had the remotest reference to sex at all.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to Inb4 Agesism you shall not INB4! :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Inb4 Inb4 Inb4 Inb4 Inb4 Inb4 Inb4.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for participating in the absolute craziness of this thread


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite when you participate yourself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning hypocrisy


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c.........BLASPHEMY


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for falling into my trap mwhahahaha :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I didn't fall if I knew it was going to happen :b


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

ban for all yall mixing up the bans and BAN


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for watching old people kill each other with marshmallows.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c who didn't tell me about the marshmallows!?


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for banning General :'(


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for not loving


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning the marshmallows


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being unaware of my experiences in Pizza hut ;D


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c this thread is a mess!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banner for Not Doping your homework :b


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for doping


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Autocorrect Supports illegal drugs


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c who the blazes are you!?!??


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not recognizing Monotony.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for banning someone. HOW HYPOCRITICAL


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the girl with amnesia :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for accusation without presentation of proper evidence.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for diagnosing me with a improper diagnosis what is it with you people!? >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am the law!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you wish you were.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for having too good a signature


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making fun of my sig.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned! Case dismissed


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for wearing one of those weird hats with a siren :sus monotony you are not the law take off the odd hat!


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking I made fun of your sig


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of punctuation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making fun of my hat :cry


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

banned for being a teachers pet !!!!!!!!!1!!11111


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I wasn't making fun of you I was protecting you _from_ the people that where going to make fun of you :b

And banned b/c *le gasp* I was slow


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for the Finding Nemo reference


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting about your periods.

Inb4 female period jokes.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm bad at grammar why must you be so mean x'c


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me mean, and making me feel bad.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning, but trying to make a joke.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for laughing before you started to list your reason for banning :b


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking it was a joke


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making that girl's post disappear.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

You're banned for everything... 

Good night :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying goodnight at 8 pm.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for playing Assassin's Creed.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on an awesome game.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't just think it, but I believed you hated it,


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a sheep and following the flock


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not providing any proof.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I always have proof.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a lazy lawyer who doesn't present it into evidence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the evidence has vanished, or you have secretly deleted the evidence in question.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for not knowing where the evidence went. { That right there is punctuation, sucker! :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for encouraging confusion by punishing the act of punctuating.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling "encouragement."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your superior


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I do not have a superior.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not respecting your elders


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being an elder... :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a teenager


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a seinor


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being back on form


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to have more posts then me. :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making a big deal out of post count.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have only one third of our posts


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you've been here longer and had more opportunities for posting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being correct on that score


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because it has been a week since I have done so


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because that's sad. You were almost there. And now you'll have to start all over.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because its hot


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's cold. :no


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for flashing your spiky butt at us.


----------



## Sunkisst (Nov 24, 2012)

banned for living in a place i so desperately want to visit


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for exactly the same reason.


----------



## trinitrish (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned to exposing me to your very prickly behind!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for staring at his behind long enough to know it's prickly.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Ezio is the best Assassin.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for seventeen independent reasons I won't tire you with.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up an arbitrary number and trying to make it sound like you had that many reasons to ban him.

I can think of 9 reasons for banning you. Yes, I actually counted 9 reasons. lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, I grant that I just came up with a random number because I actually couldn't think of a single reason to ban him. But now I'm very curious as to the nine reasons you have for banning me.
You're banned, by the way.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for making that ban far too long :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating long bans. :teeth


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having your mind in the gutter :sus


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not having your mind in the gutter. It's a fun place for your mind to be...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for refusing to get your mind cleaned up.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for having a status that's written in alien language


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Google Translate recognizes it as English.

Inb4 Banned for using Google Translate.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for typing this crapola " Inb4 Banned for using Google Translate"


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for not translating "Crapola"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being too lazy to look it up on Urban Dictionary.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for using a fake dictionary.

Since you're not so ho-hum about using punctuation I thought you'd get crazy over someone using slang (I know, this is just a game though )


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Urban Dictionary is my favorite dictionary.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying GTFO like you actually wanted.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for assuming that the other person didn't assume to say GTFO.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a part-time SAS member


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for true statement in status


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Randy is the best character on South Park, not Stan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a fanatical South Park fan


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being too cynical for this website.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being naive


----------



## trinitrish (Nov 26, 2012)

Totally banned for using "Fun" and "Awful" in the same phrase! :um


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I can.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not posting much.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I dont understand your status.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand yours either.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't really know a whole lot about the Netherlands other than Amsterdam, Van Halen and Robin Van Persie.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't know much about Seattle apart from Boeing, depressive clouds, and Frasier.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because the wheels on the bus go round and round. Unless it's stopping for other people, broken down or in traffic.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because Peter never paid for those peppers.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because I have no idea what. ლ(ಠ_ಠლ) means.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I would say it is a grumpy hamster wearing mascara, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being not as samrt as me.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I get it


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think that your post said you don't get it.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm a C.I.A agent......
And we're watching you!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz ur a WHAT?


* runs off to hide the "(stuff)".*


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because we know ALL about the "stuff" lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming it means anything.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

the stuff is not here go away!

Banned for illegal search warrant.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not being in South Africa


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for living in the Northern Hemisphere


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Ministry of Defence


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling Defense.

Inb4 Banned for not realizing the British spell it differently.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking Americans know how to spell


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Banned for having a fantastic avatar.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for having a creepy avatar.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

General the Panda said:


> banned for having a creepy avatar.


Banned for thinking Toby is creepy.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't like the Office.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for it now being December


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its now 20 days until the world ends.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because it's been nice knowing ya


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its 2 am, and we should be sleeping right now.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for sleeping so long.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being anti-sleep (how dare you?!)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm anti sleeping too long.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for always being the last to ban, your just so predictable.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy.
Banned for thinking that I'm predictable.
Banned for making a grammatical error in your post.
Banned for

Inb4 Banned for not giving four reasons in your post.

Banned because you wasted 1 character in your signature.

Banned for thinking that posting in the section will increase your post amount.
Banned for having an avatar that is downright ugly.

banned for being stupid

Banned for I'm going for a random banning reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for squirtle the turtle :no


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Canadians are the nicest people in the world.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for your user name


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned my Eric Cartman for not respecting his authoritah.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I should


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned because you will respect my authori.... Never mind.

My train of thought is going in the wrong direction with this.

Inb4 Banned for getting side tracked.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little toaster 

YES!!!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for your over use of the Inb4
Brasilia will pay a fine of 9 million rupees for ninja posting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

screw you guys I'm going home


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> screw you guys I'm going home


Banned for contempt of my imaginary court... :no


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for not having a _real_ court


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being up so early on a Sunday.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for thinking that it was too early


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning me for not having a real court >.<

I find you guilty of being too funny.

I sentence you to bake me 100 cookies. :b


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I just broke my phone. Yep, you needed to know that lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I know direct you to the Do you judge people by their phone? thread. :teeth


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I looked for it and couldn't find it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being able to find it.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/do-you-judge-people-by-their-phone-220644/


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh with your banhammer gif.

Inb4 Banned for banning me for a post made one page earlier.
Inb4 Banned for the overuse of the word "Inb4."


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

You`re banned, just banned.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not stating a reason for the ban.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for having the most predictable ban.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned by my rock-hard abs......or not.....


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol banned for doubting your rock hard abs


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because I feel sleepy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by Emperor Augustus.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c wth I'm so tired


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for being too cute


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I wish I was tired.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm too tired and your gifs picture thingys always make me smile


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I've been tired all day it's just seeping through the internets to you... :yawn


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I literally yawned seeing the yawning smiley......that was weird


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because


Banned because I laughed at the wording of the gif before getting it, making it not very effective.



fallen18 said:


> Banned b/c I literally yawned seeing the yawning smiley......that was weird


Banned for ruining my ban.

Also banned for making me look at a picture you uploaded after someone banned you for being too cute.

Inb4 Banned for being a creeper.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I can't keep track of all this banning


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c get with it :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for bad gifs... :twak


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Banned b/c get with it :b


Banned for not noticing that I banned you.



Monotony said:


> Banned for bad gifs... :twak


Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because somebody will probably ban before I post this lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c you where wrong


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your bans already expired.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c there is no expiration date you liar :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for falling for it like a ...... :b

I was gonna say 'teenage girl' but that sounded mean.

I was also gonna say "teenager' but that sounded age-ist or whatever it's called.

I was also gonna say 'girl' but that sounded sexist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your childhood expires in February :b

Banned for ninjaing!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned x 10








































































Inb4 Banned for excessive use of the ban hammer.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because that hammer is making too much noise (nice gif lol)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hearing things.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for abuse of the Inb4 endtext and the spam of gavels.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being too violent gezz monotony lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for abuse of the Inb4 endtext and the spam of gavels.


Banned for fail.

[QUOTE="fallen18, post: 1060583548, member: 62057"]Banned for being violent[/QUOTE]

Banned for ruining my ban!

Also Banned for not noticing the [IMG] fail.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for letting crispy steal your ban :rofl


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c gbgffbujimhvdcrj


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not writing in the format of:

"Banned for _____________"



Monotony said:


> Banned for letting crispy steal your ban :rofl


Banned for getting her name wrong.

Inb4 Banned for banning two people in one post.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned _for_ _______________


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason.

Banned for not noticing that I forgot to say "[insert reason here]."


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for being a nitpicker and expecting specific bans


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Reason no for banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking your way of banning is clever.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not thinking my ban was clever. How ever will I sleep now?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for unreadable characters in status.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Vitantur per maiestatis eius Rex SIMILITUDO primum


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning in English.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning me in English for not banning in English.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I did ban you in English.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a shag on a rock


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being hypo-allergenic to criticism


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my IgE antibodies did not act up.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because it's now past midnight and it's time to go to sleep.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for waiting 40 minutes to say "it's not past midnight."

Banned for forgetting that I don't live in the Eastern Time Zone.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for letting me know which time zones you possibly live in


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you have a good guess when there is a 20% chance.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a Hammer and sickle hidden under your bed!

I'm unto you...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for staying up past your bedtime, naughty boy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking people have bedtimes :roll


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting creepy gifs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for requesting creepy gifs.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for (purposely) misunderstanding my post.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this is terrifying and I'm not sure exactly the hell I'm looking at here.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for making me pie with black apples in them.This how I feel.










This is what a peacefull day in south africa looks like.Now,imagine making us angry.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for €#¥%£#£#%^<>**~+^?¥€}^#!}'&@$&?(


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being inept


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming he suffers from erectile dysfunction without proof. :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Naught naughty Alan. Little Toaster will not be very happy with you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for eating my lunch!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for eating too much


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because wtf did I just view at the top of this page?? :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for viewing the same threads as me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling impotence, but you get half of a ban hammer for not saying the actual word.

Inb4 Banned for not using the entire ban hammer.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking it will stop.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for confusing the word inept with impotent


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being Inb4 you can say Inb4 again.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> Banned for confusing the word inept with impotent


Banned for not getting the joke.



Monotony said:


> Banned for being Inb4 you can say Inb4 again.


Banned for saying Inb4 two times. Also banned for not starting your sentence with Inb4.

Inb4 banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Perma banned* for using a verboten word.


*Ban to take effect 21st of december


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for post-dating your ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Monotony has copied your ridiculous dribble


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for awesome avvie


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling it an "avvie."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you know why, you _KNOW _why :yes.

(little toaster)

^ that's got to be the worst ban on this thread, it must really p*** you off when people (I) say that


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for putting a smiley after stating the reason for banning.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for being an Auditore! 

-Borgia was here


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being my southern neighbour.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being our NATO ally.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning an ally.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a L.T. 
& for the above ban which was kind of lame you have to admit (a bit like my one )










Everyone's a winner :yay


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting an Oprah gif after it got old.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Will somebody please insert an Oprah "Deal With It" GIF I can't be bothered


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for being lazy :hug


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for waiting so long to call him lazy lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for pī.hoi.hoi'ing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you should


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for over using the GIF, it can get boring.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for almost making me want to unban you.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for status I cannot understand


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not getting it after two clues.

The guy in the avatar is Ezio Auditore and he is from Firenze.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because most people just call it 'Florence'.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you didn't give me a chocoladeletter.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because skyrim is taking forever to download I miss when games would come on a physical disk that didn't take forever to install.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for whinging


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because skyrim is taking forever to download I miss when games would come on a physical disk that didn't take forever to install.


Banned for forgetting the convinience of no disk scratches.



bigblue38 said:


> Banned for whinging


Banned for making typos.


----------



## trinitrish (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for Banning Two People at the same time!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not sharing your food.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because by now you should understand most of the people dont like to share their food.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for refusing to share poisoned food with anyone who asks. :no


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having deep secrets behind his goodness.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of this guy:


----------



## trinitrish (Nov 26, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because of this guy:


Banned for letting the Onion Dude above make me cry.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for quoting imgs making it appear one too many times in this thread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Hurry up next person ban me we know my reason for the above ban ^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because chapters didn't have the book I want to read in stock. :mum


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for *cough* Amazon.com *cough* Little Toaster.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OK so no more 'Banned for being a Little Toaster' bans on this thread. It's the worst possible ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't have a credit card so I cant order the book and I'm ****ed in this situation.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you dont need to have a credit card anymore, you can use your phone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I can't stand trying to read a book that's not an old-fashioned paper back. E books are annoying.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I wasnt talking about that. I hate e-books too.
I recently saw an advertisement that told something about using the phone credit for internet shopping with phone number.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for posting an essay instead of a ban. We don't need to know your whole life story, Chopper :roll


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being cruel + rude. Crude? And no, not the oil. Lol

Inb4 Banned for making lame jokes.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I still haven't figured out what Inb4 means.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I came on SAS for 5 mins now it's been 40 :eek 

TCHAU  

I agree, people shouldn't say inb4 i dunno wat it means 
Little Toatser's joke was a 4/10


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not grabbing your torches and pitchforks any time some one says Inb4.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you left nothing for me to ban thou.

^^I ban you Brasilia for writing Toatser! Revenge!

Note: Doesnt Inb4 sound like 'in before'?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Noooooooo! Now I must turn into stone AAhahahahahahhhh










and you are subsequently banned for turning me into stone.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Banned because you left nothing for me to ban thou.
> 
> ^^I ban you Brasilia for writing Toatser! Revenge!
> 
> Note: Doesnt Inb4 sound like 'in before'?


Banned for stating the obvious, which is ok because you're a girl.

Inb4 Banned for being sexist.



Brasilia said:


> Noooooooo! Now I must turn into stone AAhahahahahahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Banned for using a GIF!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for wrongly banning Little Toaster, behold it was _I_ the the GIF user!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because nobody knows what you look like.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because that's not entirely true, my mother knows what I look like.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's true for people who see their families enough times, and may not be true for others.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the KGB


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for bein' blue. :b


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in a state that is too small for a state( unless its Maine).


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for living in a state that appears to be larger than mine, but is only a little larger.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being secretive about which poxy state you live in.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not considering the possible number of random creepers on the internet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I can now narrow you down to the eastern US( everything west of Texas and that border line that goes up to Canada) and Hawaii.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that doesn't narrow you down well enough.

Banned for forgetting that you'd be out of luck if I move.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being paranoid, and thinking people actually care where you live.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it must be Hawaii, Iowa, Arkansas, Lousiana, Alabama, Mississpi, Georgia, South Carolina, North Carolina, Florida, Kentucky, Tennessee, Virginia, Illinois, Wisconsin, Michigan, New York or Pennyslvania.

Edit: Banned for posting before me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still forgetting some states.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for too many mysteries...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a desert


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having changed your name! :eek


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me notice.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being a little toaster. :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being unable to come up with an original ban, like a rookie! :lol

Inb4 Banned for calling me a rookie.
Inb4 Banned for picking on me.
Inb4 Banned for being rude.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because the level of the bans in this thread is rapidly going downhill.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for slacking on the banning.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

One of these days I'm actually going to ask a Mod to ban one of you :wife 

Zero G, you have been Reported!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a communist in disguise. :sus


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't need a disguise, I'm just that damn good at my day job (spy).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for quoting a B grade actor in your sig


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying it's a B-grade when you wanted to say it's actually worse.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for falsely claiming you knew what I meant to say.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not going with the flow and making up something just for laughs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for somehow causing the bush fires in Australia


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for paranoia.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I can't think of something clever to say


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being predictable


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Also banned for being predictable.

Inb5 Banned for not coming up with an original ban.

Inb4 Banned for misspelling "inb4"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there's a train that wont stop it with its bloody whistle. FFS how can I even hear it the tracks are 5km away :mum


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned Inb4 #MuseumoftheAmericanRailroadTrainWhistles


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing hashtags into this thread.

Inb4 Banned because you started a thread with a hashtag in it.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for being a shiny metal square


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for thinking.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for insisting upon yourself.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is a need to specify that your London is not in Ontario.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for just noticing that.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because your signature highly confuses me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because there's no time to explain GET TO THE CHOPPER!!!!...Majeure


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for not stoking the fire that is our online friendship


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you have to admit you can be a real "son of a peach" sometimes 

(there's no shame if you didn't understand the pun)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> banned for not stoking the fire that is our online friendship


Banned for making me think it said "stroking" :lol LOL

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.



Brasilia said:


> Banned because you have to admit you can be a real "son of a peach" sometimes
> 
> (there's no shame if you didn't understand the pun)


Banned for ruining my ban!

Banned for a lame pun :b


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for continuously saying "inb4". seriously, cut that out..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to steal my ban! :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> banned for continuously saying "inb4". seriously, cut that out..


Banned for getting annoyed on the Internet.

Banned for trying to stop abbreviations and made up words on the Internet.



Monotony said:


> Banned for trying to steal my ban! :wife


Banned for getting frustrated because your ping sucks. :b


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for accusing me of horrendous acts


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. Just banned.

Inb4 (yeah, that's right) banned for not giving a reason for your ban.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

#Banned4EVA4BeingALittleToasterR.I.P.NEVA4GETInb4.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Inb4 Ban

PermaMetaphysicalyBanned

Ina3r Ban


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for making me want to hurt you through the compooter screen


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because uhm... I don't believe I know you. Hey there!


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

hi dere :3


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Guy


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a spy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a communist in disguise.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for being monotonous!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a dismiss.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Little Toastser 

(it was all part of the current banning theme)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being braille.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for being really young. You make me feel old


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the post I just wrote sounded dirty.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Banned for being so dirty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned on reasons of hygiene


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for sniffing strangers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a fart catcher


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

Banned for being a tutu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for brown nosing


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's the second time I typed something and it sounded too dirty to post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to scared to post your true feelings


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

banned for having a small tool


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the rear guard


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

banned for living your life in this thread


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for the numbers in your username


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Washington> California.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because probably


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being passive


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

totally banned


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for issuing a two word ban


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I don't enjoy this thread anymore


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for odd postcount/age values ( 818 / 18 )


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Wasn't that magical?

Banned because unfortunately, it changed.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you were referring to something sexual. 

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Banned because I don't enjoy this thread anymore


+1

Inb4 Banned for not giving a reason.

here's your reason: #


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for giving a one-symbol reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for & X @ - * + %


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for being too foxy.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being too... no that'd be too easy. Banned in the name of the Categorical Imperative.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being an expert Navigator.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for advertising winter


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for falling asleep on the job


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forming statements without proper presentation of adequate evidence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because toasting has been illegal since 1787. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing up something 325 years old.

Get with the 21st century buddy :teeth


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned because i'm in the mood for banning someone


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

/Thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

bigdan23 said:


> Banned because i'm in the mood for banning someone


Banned for ....

Banned because this is the third time that what I was gonna post sounded dirty.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.



Brasilia said:


> /Thread.


Banned for thinking "/thread" is a common that you can use in this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by his majesty Emperor Monotony the I. :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing "His Majesty"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Boadicea


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing British history


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

banned for so many posts!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for chain smoking


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban in the name of someone from the 1st century AD.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for googling Queen Boadicea


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that would sound sexual if it weren't for Google.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being aroused by an Iceni Queen


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for rebelling against the Roman Empire.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Roman Empire crumbled against the Germanic invaders


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by Auri-El.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Tutankhamun


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by Lorkhan


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up names that we have never heard of before.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having the hots for Julia Gillard, you Cougar hunter you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Julia Gillards thinks the zombie apocalypse is going to happen.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning zombies.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because i just realized how awesome it would be if they combined Assassins Creed with zombies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for coming up with incompatible ideas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you live in Pocatello Idaho


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Idaho is an awesome state. I have been there multiple times, since it is online like a 6 hour drive from Seattle (longer if you want to go to the cool places though). Yellowstone, Silverwood, sand dunes, Bosie, Potatoes, and I'm sure Pocatello( never been there) are all awesome.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for defending Idaho when we all know its Udaho. :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Chattanooga Tennessee


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for blindly guessing. 

What if I'm in Australia for winter break? On which case it'd be summer break.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because i think you live in Illinois.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little toaster :Banned for being to cheap to go on holiday


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because we don't use the term 'holiday' in America for vacations. We say vacations. We only use holiday for holidays, like Christmas, the 4th of July, etc.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for discussing American secrets.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because we don't have secrets here in America, even the Pentagon can't keep secrets.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about that oddly shaped building.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for feeling so sexual these days


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for odd status


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing choppers status


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I like your avatar.

Edit: this was originally for harrystanlov25, but It works for tannasg too because I like his avatar too.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for liking our avvies lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for using the word 'avvie' haha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for laughing, did you not know that humour isn't allowed in this thread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because is BigBlue38 now tannasg? I'm so confused because lots of people have that avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I used to be Bigblue38 now I am tannasg


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm doing an essay on why the British government established a convict settlement in New South Wales in 1788? Can you tell me why? I only have 3 reasons and it's really bugging me, I don't want to end up talking garbage for half of my essay. I should have picked a different essay title...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making me message you with information


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you forgot there were strategic benefits, but THANK YOU SO MUCH  

...now back to weerrrkk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spelling work wrong.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being too monotone.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I like the guitar in your avatar pic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm freezing. :mum


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for forgetting to put, 'eh', at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'll kill you in your sleep eh. :wife


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being too monotone. (haha joking)

Banned for acting like a 'wife'.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I have never met a wife who murdered people in their sleep.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I was mentioning that smiley wife)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a wife that murders people in their sleep! :sus


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned for forgetting to put, 'eh', at the end of your sentence.


P
o
s
t

o
f

t
h
e

Y
e
a
r
.

Anyway, Monototony: Banned for being a part-time stay at home wife who's also a communist spy even though it's 2012 and she enjoys murdering her children in her sleep.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for quoting a post that already went old.

Inb4 Banned for toasting bread that already went old.


Chopper is banned for making me sound like I'm a sex addict.
I can't think of an awesome word that describes banning over previous posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for being a


Banned for writing in a language no one understands, making your ban ineffective. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for overuse of





















4


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it obvious that you said Inb4.
Banned because I did not say "Inb4" in that previous post.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I haven't been on SAS in forever... :/


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining when you've been having too much fun to even think of coming here.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because you can never have too much fun.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Rules control the fun.

/Thread.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

banned because you are kind of shady


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because you're on to me....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the shady looking status :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for copying an old reason for the ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with a newer reason for a Ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the isle of the dead


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being a rodent


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for coming up with "rodent" out of nowhere, because even the avatar is not a rodent.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for farting on my dog -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for introducing the plague to Britain


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for liking England less then my beloved Germany


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking sides with Germany.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for underestimating the power of German Engineering.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for taking sides with Germany.


I will always take sides with Germany. German pride in my veins . The respectful kind of course. Now I know this isn't the person above me. To the person above me banned for no reason at all . I just went on a power trip and started banning people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for getting overly patriot about Deutschland


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because

Sie werden sich hinsetzen!
Sie werden ruhig sein!
Sie werden nicht beleidigen Deutschland!


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for wrong grammar and giving instructions instead of reasons.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having no avvie


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because now I do.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for having a lame status :stu


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that it isn't.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a poor dreamer


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having had fun once. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it unsure if you're banning for having any fun or not enough fun.


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

banned because name implies my slice of bread wont fit in


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for being too funny... ^nice one


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not purchasing a bigger toaster if you aren't satisfied with the little toasters performance.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having less then me :teeth


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for being bored all the time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting acid rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking Acidic rain.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a weird font.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

_Banned for being to little. _


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

So banned.









































































Ban hammer x10


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting annoying GIFs


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to invoke the wrath of annoying GIF's :no


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

Banned for Being A WUSS


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that large font is gonna be scary.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being really scared of red large font


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

*Banned*

_For_

Talking colors outside of Uno/Phase 10.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy and talking in riddles.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

_*Banned by the Tribunal*_


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the National Fox Welfare Society.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Basil Brush , BOOM, BOOM


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting POW at the end of your post.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that's so 3008.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned because someone supposedly called Zeppelin would take the time to know the Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't like the Black Eyed Peas, their songs were/ are overplayed on the radio and they did that Superbowl show so I know about them.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for being a defensive **** (JK)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for obtuse language


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

banned for not describing an angle when using the word obtuse


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for having a picture of a little kid who might or might not be you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for looking too much into avatars that people post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Urbana, Illinois


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because i second that. I think little toaster is from Illinois.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for seconding.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing your sex and location


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for a rather depressing signature.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Triple Ban for dissing my awesome sig


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a BigBlue38 (I'm not banning people for being a Little Toaster any more, it's now BigBlue38.)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having any alias's


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

What does that mean?!?!?! I remember that one now.

Banned for bringing back another terrible ban from the days I can only describe as the 'days of malaise' in the 'Ban the Person Above You' thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing the good old 'days of malaise'


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a type of cat as your status


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a cali chick (a chick from California)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I enjoy being that


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for why not?


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for not being from London Canada.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being in the same state as me


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for making me have to come up with a new ban.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being too slow!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because everybody in Washington likes your state.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cuz we all want what we don't have (I want a _colder _state!)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you might change your mind after nonstop rain for 9 months a year and only being able to see the blue sky for like 3 months.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I'm pretty sure I'd enjoy that more than heat beating down on me for 9 months... and more.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not liking southern California


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a boring pumpkin salesmen


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for Having a grumpy cat as an avatar.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for having an amazingly cute fox as his avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar of a guitar and some creature with obscuring hair.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for using my toothbrush!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being jelly.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about food.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

banned for smearing mayonnaise on your cats teats


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I was about to ban you for a very stupid reason.

I ban myself because this ban opposite was for LT.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being slow enough


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being the top poster of this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not unfurling the banners.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. Banned for noticing that the reason for the ban wasn't there, but not noticing that this post was right next to it.

Just banned.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a **** 
star rating

^ Did you see what I did there, clever aren't I?
(four star rating)
Maybe I shouldn't have explained the joke...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for explaining the joke, making it ineffective.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's still feels like the ****ing summer here. **** of summer I want fall and winter all ready. :mum :wife


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for using the 'wife icon' so much.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for getting your panties in a bunch over my use of that icon. :lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned as that is no way to speak to a lady.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a lady? :sus


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ That lady from BBC.. 

What a shame, banned. :no


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for being from such an awesome city.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me want to program a conditional ban based on what you say.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for taking yourself too seriously. :b


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)

BANNED 
for 
NOTHING!!!!!!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

banned for exceeding the normal font size.


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for failing to provide a reason.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for no reason. 

Action: Banned
Why: codename "no reason"


----------



## vstar401 (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for over use of meme.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out the spelling mistake.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Banned because you clearly love this thread too much :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you can't prove such a thing.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what your status means.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a transient stranger


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. Just banned.

Banned for changing your username to tannasg.

Inb4 Banned for just now noticing that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a slow noticer of details.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Toaster : Banned for not knowing where you live
Monotony: Banned for beating me to the ban


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for blaming someone for moving and changing addresses.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for knowing what a map is :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is summer here, and summer is the pits.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the summer is a figurative top and the winter is a figurative pit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it still feels like summer here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Toaster : Banned for a knee jerk reaction

Monotony : Banned for beating me again:bash


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious that's my job. :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned to leaving out punctuation marks and making it obvious that you're lazy or in a hurry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying "Banned to leaving", when you should have said banned for leaving.
Shame on you Mr grammar Nazi.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not sharing your dinne with me!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for saying "Banned to leaving", when you should have said banned for leaving.
> Shame on you Mr grammar Nazi.


Banned for not considering the possibility that it's late and makes people tired.



General the Panda said:


> Banned for not sharing your dinne with me!


Banned for misspelling dinner.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a grammar Zionist. :twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by little Lord Fauntleroy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about imaginary characters.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned simply because I'm bored and have nothing more interesting to do.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for still living in Texas


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Banned for making me think of the cartoon character Tasmanian Devil with your location


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the tall Texan


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for picking on people from Texas. That's where all the hot girls are.

Inb4 Banned because California has all of the hot girls.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking Texas has attractive girls.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for missing out.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Banned because I'm bitter about not owning a toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not owning a toaster to toast your jellybeans.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for losing jelly beans in a toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for littering.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the jelly beans never hit the floor.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the lizards.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't get that picture, making the ban ineffective.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you're the one to talk! No one knows the guy in your avatar!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because no one knows who the dude in your avatar is. :sus


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the unknowing.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for a lousy ban. You've had better days.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that his ban was lousy.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OK now that was an incredibly lazy ban, no thought what so ever, you practically just copied and pasted my ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

OK now that was an incredibly lazy ban, no thought what so ever, you practically just copied and pasted my ban.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Little Toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having some strange attraction to old women. :teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for having a very strange attraction to foxes, especially when their licking a window (euphemism).


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. Just Banned.

Banned for having a hashtag in your sig.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not providing a reason for banning.

@Brasilia #Banned #NoReason #SAS


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for keinen besonderen Grund


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not writing your entire post in English.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because it was nonetheless well reasoned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me exceed 50 posts/24 hrs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spamming this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing spam sandwiches


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spammed for banning.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning someone, but spamming him.


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Banned for not spamming someone, but banning him.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting on my case for following the rules and banning someone.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for following rules


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am above this threads rules!

Inb4 little toasters tiny bans.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because I am above this threads rules!
> 
> Inb4 little toasters tiny bans.


Banned for thinking you are above the rules.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

_*Banned for blasphemy!*_


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for italicizing and changing the font type and color.

Banned for just asking for a ban.

Banned for just begging to be banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Swiss guards


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by the Pope.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the Pope has got nothing on me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not fearing the Pope and his Pope mobile


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Holy See, Knights Templar, Freemasons and the Illuminati.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned by Captain Samir Duran, Admiral Alexei Stukov, and General Gerard DuGalle.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by a band.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for being all mysterious and CIA like ;P


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a caped crusader and therefore also mysterious.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned by ST-6 and GIGN.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Masonic Lodge of Hobart


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me have to look up where it is and stare at the Street View on Google Maps.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by my friend Mittens the monster!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for relying on a friend to do the banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for Googling the Masonic Lodge


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting me to know about Tasmania without Googling.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for falling into my trap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living on a deserted island.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing Van Diemans land


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for mention random nobody's.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Tasmania used to be know as Van Diemens land


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making up random names for your deserted island.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being ignorant


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for rambling about nonsense.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for rambling on about people rambling. :no


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Banned for rambling on about people rambling on about people rambling.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to "Ramble On, And now's the time, the time is now, to sing my song."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to sing! :twak


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because T'was in the darkest depths of Mordor, I met a girl so fair. But Gollum, and the evil one crept up and slipped away with her....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a fantasy world


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^Banned for living on an island which I can concur used to be known as Van Dieman's Land (I finished the essay yay!!) yet was not known to be an island until many years after the settlement of 1788. Indeed, Cook and his men were unaware of the existence of the Bass strait, thinking instead that Hobart was the southernmost point of New Holland. 

I know I'm late but I didn't just research all that stuff for the past week for nothin.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for going into too much detail.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the swarm.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying the contents of the swarm.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for nit picking.

Inb4 being banned for any reason or no reason at all.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for a reason that does not exist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Praetorian guard


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the power of the Roman Emperors has no effect here.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned just because i can.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Action: Banned.
Reason: Because I can.
Duration: Forever.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a hologram


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you're a toaster.That's just...not acceptable.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Sweet, no edit button.Well, guess I'll just ban myself. >.>


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for missing a button to Edit.

Banned for banning yourself.

Banned for spamming this thread with double posting.

Banned for not being fast enough.

Inb4 Banned for posting multiple bans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for racism,sexism, bannism, animalism, planetism, foodism, colourism, tasteism. soundism, touchism, smellism, and any other absurd ism.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you used to many isms


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned because mann isms is not a word.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because if you look now it does make sense


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for needing to edit your posts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for noticing that I chose to edit my post


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for choosing to edit your post, meaning you needed to, meaning you made a mistake, meaning you're not a perfectionist. :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming that I'm not perfect, Once I thought I was wrong but I was mistaken.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for possibly being full of yourself.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in a place I want to go to.

Edit: Banned for being faster than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned for living in a place I want to go to.
> 
> Edit: Banned for being faster than me.


Banned for making me want to say TWSS.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not using any vowels in your last word


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning me when I tried to keep it less inappropriate than it could have been.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned because Constitutionalism is descriptive of a complicated concept, deeply imbedded in historical experience, which subjects the officials who exercise governmental powers to the limitations of a higher law. Constitutionalism proclaims the desirability of the rule of law as opposed to rule by the arbitrary judgment or mere fiat of public officials&#8230;. Throughout the literature dealing with modern public law and the foundations of statecraft the central element of the concept of constitutionalism is that in political society government officials are not free to do anything they please in any manner they choose; they are bound to observe both the limitations on power and the procedures which are set out in the supreme, constitutional law of the community. It may therefore be said that the touchstone of constitutionalism is the concept of limited government under a higher law.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for copying from Wikipedia.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned because Plagiarism is defined in multiple ways in higher education institutions and universities. To name a few: Stanford sees plagiarism as "use, without giving reasonable and appropriate credit to or acknowledging the author or source, of another person's original work, whether such work is made up of code, formulas, ideas, language, research, strategies, writing or other form"; [36] Yale views plagiarism as "the use of another's work, words, or ideas without attribution" which included "using a source's language without quoting, using information from a source without attribution, and paraphrasing a source in a form that stays too close to the original"; [37] Princeton perceives plagiarism as the deliberate use of "someone else's language, ideas, or other original (not common-knowledge) material without acknowledging its source"; [38] Oxford characterizes plagiarism as the use of "a writer's ideas or phraseology without giving due credit"; [39] and Brown explains plagiarism to be "appropriating another person's ideas or words (spoken or written) without attributing those word or ideas to their true source". [40] As well-known institutions, they reflect a common academic definition of plagiarism. Lack of citation, giving credit, or attribution is considered to be plagiarism. In academics, committing plagiarism comes down to citing sources.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it too obvious.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because of the stark contrast between your ban and the previous one.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a mysterious moderator from a distant galaxy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a ban the exact length of your signature, minus the '.'


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for name change!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for thinking Southern California is lame.

Oh has that one been said before, because apparently I don't care!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for not caring (don't know anything better)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you should post on this thread more often


----------



## reallyanxious (Dec 9, 2012)

banned for no reason


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not using Givenchy Pi.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Banned because I don't know what the second part of your username means.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because major=majeure.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it difficult to tell if you're pretty.

Inb4 Banned for focusing too much on looks,


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for banning Chopper Majeure because I wanted to ban her because I still have no clue what her name means.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because Chopper Majeure is an ancient term used by the people of the Wagadou empire to describe a feeling on insistence.

And I'm a liar.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for just posting a paradox. :eek


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the only paradoxes I know are the Grandfather Paradox, the Pinocchio Paradox, and the Barber Paradox.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because this was a special version of the Pinocchio paradox. Or rather: the Pinocchio paradox is a special version of the liar's paradox, which was just stated by Brasilia and has left me in utter confusion.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because my brain is too tired to think about thinking. Which will cause my brain to become lazy and even more tired. Catch 22.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I dropped the 22; I have bad hand-eye co-ordination.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because of another mass shooting in the US


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you can't prove anything.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it was obviously a loud obnoxious extrovert behind the shooting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because, frankly my dear I don't give a dam


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because, nothing's the matter with me Jack, I'm all-right!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying that you want to ban me LOL.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

BANNED for I have succeeded. Now I can sleep peacefully. 

:duel


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for secretly wanting to be Hilary Clinton


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for entering My Domain


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because we're all in the same Domain, Kingdom, Phylum, Class, Order, Family, Genus, and Species.

Inb4 Banned for being nerdy on a Friday night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a nerd


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because it takes one nerd to know another nerd.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling me a nerd Mr Dork


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

lool touche. Banned for insubordination.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for writing in froggy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for this reason


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in a no female zone. :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not welcoming females. I always welcome females as long as I find them attractive. Maybe I'm willing to let them do a little too much.

People after this post are Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being desperate for female attention


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that's desperate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for willing to be completely whipped. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'll never be, except in one case.

People after this post are Banned for having a dirty mind.

Future banning? Is that what I'm thinking of? :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking S&M


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for jumping to assumptions.

Banned for having a dirty enough mind to think of "S&M" before I did.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because, I'm always way ahead of you dear boy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for leaving out a comma. You probably set me up for that.

Banned for being a Snowshoe Siamese. You probably saw that coming.

Banned for posting on #22169. Bet you didn't see that coming :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned dear boy, because if you check again you will see said comma. You might need an eye test.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for putting the comma in the wrong place.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for attempting to construct a signature again.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having NO signature!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's still not February.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because is Southern California really lame?

I ban myself for not being fast enough.

Monotony: Banned because its not even January yet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned my dear by the good people of Constantinople


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because none of you have the prudence to lay down your banning on my brother's birthday.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because you didnt invite us to ur brother's bd party.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz I didnt want to go.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you sold me magic beans that didn't grow!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having too many colors in your sig.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because what are you talki - OH I see what you did there...'Banned for being spy'.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning me for not being fast enough.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it took you a whole 4 minuted to come up with a ban for General the Panda?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for firing the first shot at Lexington and Concord.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the last shot matters more.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because it has been hours since the last ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for waiting so long to ban me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a long wait


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your status makes me think of Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for watching childish movies


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because my dinner disagreed with me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not choosing another dinner


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for not choosing another dinner yet failing to provide alternatives.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being an alien.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for copying the krispy bridge :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using that emoticon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have to get a new computer


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand your status.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a low post to time-on-forum ratio.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by Ubisoft.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because of annoying toolbars


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because it is really cold tonight!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its cold, windy and rainy and icy and I wish I was in California right now.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

well it's cold here too but not icy so maybe it is better. Around 50 F now.

Banned for posting on the 1111th page.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for


HarryStanluv25 said:


> posting on the 1111th page.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for quoting


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for advocating plagiarism.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for the quote of Coco Chanel.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for advocating the murder of onions! :no


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for advocating the murder of onions! :no


 lol

Banned because Dexter has made murder ok.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still watching dexter.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Altair told me to ban you so I guess...you're banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Altair did not. You didn't go back to 12th century to talk to him, and you did not find something that old and decrypt it.

Inb4 Banned for getting too serious.

Banned because Ezio does not listen to Altair.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because Ezio is dead.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Ezio is a fictional character. Fictional characters never die.

Inb4 Banned because everyone born in the 15th century is dead already.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because that means the last 4 posts were pointless...:/


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for laws against nature.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for changing your avatar - it used to be bright and inviting


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for complimenting me. My dark side has taken over :cry

Also second ban for not beating me to 3000 posts (yes its a competition for today only).


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there's still a 0.12% chance.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for living in USA.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because USA can stand for many things.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for registering this year.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a 10 feet long alien from planet "Zebra".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating and coming up with the most ridiculous accusations ever.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a alien from planet USA


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because a planet in the size of USA would be tiny.

Inb4 Banned for taking my post literally.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Russia rolled into a ball would be almost as big as the moon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Louisiana has the worst Literacy rate in the US


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for picking on a random state.

Banned for talking about a territory purchased a long time ago.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is a blight on the US, Louisiana deserves better.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because geography is a drag.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because geography is very interesting and informative


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me want to quiz you.

In what country do you find Budapest? Without Google, I challenge you to name it from memory.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Hungary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am an ace when it comes to questions on geography


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for claiming an ace when you couldn't answer it first.

Capital of Pennsylvania?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Easy peasy lemon squeezy Harrisburg


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that reminds me of something that bots say in Counter Strike.

Capital of Vermont.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for toasting innocent breads. :wife


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for secretly kissing that french fry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the capital is Montpelier


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

General the Panda said:


> Banned for secretly kissing that french fry.


Banned because you can't prove it.



tannasg said:


> Banned because the capital is Montpelier


Banned for being correct.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't need to


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz U guys are banning each other!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting jealous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in the gutter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the sewage corporation


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's kind of late for that.

Get it? Because I'm posting around 3 am.

Inb4 banned for posing lame jokes.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I have narrowed your location down to the Central Time zone. In getting closer.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for giving me a stuffy nose!! :wife


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its snowing at my house.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because first I thought you said 'in my house'.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because american houses cant handle snow :teeth


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because snow has got nothing on our American houses.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because where i live, we got too much snow.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because fire beats snow therefore you can't have snow.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because starting a fire in the cold weather doesn't work, meaning fire loses.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because you _can_ start fire in the cold.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it doesn't work well enough to my standards.

Inb4 Banned for having standards that are too high.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for having standards, ha!


----------



## ThomasAAnderson (Dec 19, 2012)

And this is funny because..?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

It's just fun, and nice way to pass time.If it doesn't feel same way to you - there's no need to post 

Banned for being that guy from Matrix.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

ThomasAAnderson said:


> And this is funny because..?


It isn't meant to be the funny emoticon (the : p emoticon in this forum looks like the : D) suppose I should use :b to be clearer


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> It's just fun, and nice way to pass time.If it doesn't feel same way to you - there's no need to post
> 
> Banned for being that guy from Matrix.


Banned because the Matrix was an amazing movie (at leat the first one).


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for liking Matrix.That's just...not allowed here, hence, you're banned.

I tried watching it, like twice.Not my thing  But other than that, i like Sci-Fi movies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> Banned because the Matrix was an amazing movie (at leat the first one).


Banned for misspelling "least."

Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.



HollowPrince said:


> Banned for liking Matrix.That's just...not allowed here, hence, you're banned.
> 
> I tried watching it, like twice.Not my thing  But other than that, i like Sci-Fi movies.


Banned for ruining my ban!

Inb4 Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have a new computer


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for aquiring supposedly better memory which is not compliant with the sentiment of your signature.


little toaster said:


> Banned because starting a fire in the cold weather doesn't work, meaning fire loses.


Banned because _"Location: Inside The Fire"_


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having Dr. Who (David Tennant?) as your avatar.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for belittling David Tennant! :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about a random person I don't know.

Banned for not knowing David Tennant.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because he's a toaster...



sleepydrone said:


> Banned for belittling David Tennant! :wife


Nah, i like him, just wasn't sure if it was him.Once he left the show, i pretty much stopped watching it.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for significantly impairing my ability to ban you :um


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a David Tenant fan


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having good avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar that people can barely see.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a frakking toaster! (Battlestar Galactica reference xD)


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for living in a fire hazardous area.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think your location said Scandinavia.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being lazy (signature).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a hologram


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for that reason earlier.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 5"2 tall


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for being 5"2 tall


Banned because I dunno anyone whose height is 5 inches and 2.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for not using the metric system.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you can't blame me for using a system that my country uses.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you can totally be blamed!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having your name in that special green font.

Inb4 Banned for getting jealous.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not admitting that your 157 cm tall


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because the time has come!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for coming on this site the same time everyday


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making note of the time when she gets onto SAS.


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for making me question my machismo that freaking fox is adorable


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using the word freaking


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I imagine that would be a grumpy cat's fetish.


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

banned because you dont have the freedom to imagine


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because we're not in the 22nd century yet.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

"_Even though the gods are crazy
Even though the stars are blind.._"

You are banned..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not giving a proper reason. :wife


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not being able to find the hilarious reason hidden in that hilarious quote.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a typo in your sig.

Inb4 Banned for just now noticing that. 
Inb4 Banned for not noticing that earlier.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for just noticing that now and banned for not noticing it earlier you must be a faulty appliance. :no


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for illegally licking doorknobs underwater,in SPACE!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there are no doorknobs or water in space. There is also no such law in any country, province or municipality.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for having a typo in your sig.


Oh, edited :lol

Banned because have you ever been to outer space before? Who knows if there's no water out there?
Now its my turn to :wife


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it would most likely be frozen unless very close to the sun hence I couldn't be underwater well in space :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not providing a detailed scientific explanation on such topics.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because no one would read it then :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I would.

Banned for implying that I'm a nobody 

Banned for being rude


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for excessive computer game obsession.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Toaster :Banned for using two smile's in one ban

Daniel C: banned for being to quick


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for implying that I'm a nobody
> 
> Banned for being rude


Lol it wasn't my intention

tannasg banned because you're abusing your banning powers.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not picking on him for making his username sound like:

Tan @$$ G


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for having almost 2000 posts on a social anxiety forum.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not posting enough.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ is banned for having cold metal hands.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my hands are warm.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for having hands that smell like armpit.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for not picking on him for making his username sound like:
> 
> Tan @$$ G


:lol


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not sending me a Wolf parade or Eric's trip cd.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

*toutenkarthon*

Banned for not banning anyone in your post.

Inb4 Banned because I was too busy laughing.

*Wide Awake Nightmare*

Banned for ruining my ban!

Inb4 Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for burning my english muffins.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be a secretive dork


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for accusation without .... I can't make that rhyme and still be logical.

Inb4 Banned for not being able to think of anything that rhymes.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for possibly burning bread...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the sunburn state


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not calling it suburn state instead of Florida.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for not giving a valid reason.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a time lord.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for banning someone for that


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having an avatar of the opposite gender


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking someone should have an avatar with the same gender as them


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my avatar has an actually guitar in it, rather than just a guitar hero controller.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reasons of indifference


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for being too sane.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being too sane.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for always being the person above me to ban


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Jcgrey said:


> Banned for always being the person above me to ban


Banned for making me want to say TWSS by highlighting a part of your post.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying this at least 5 times "Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind. '


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's actually 6 times.



little toaster said:


> Banned for making me want to say TWSS by highlighting a part of your post.
> 
> *Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.*





little toaster said:


> Banned for ....
> 
> Banned because this is the third time that what I was gonna post sounded dirty.
> 
> ...





little toaster said:


> Banned for making me think you were referring to something sexual.
> 
> * Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.*





little toaster said:


> Banned for making me think it said "stroking" :lol LOL
> 
> *Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.*
> 
> ...





little toaster said:


> Banned because it sounded gross to me.
> 
> *Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.*





little toaster said:


> Banned for making me think you were talking about something else until you said 'username.'
> 
> *Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.*
> Inb4 Banned for not getting your mind out of the gutter.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that makes it even worse


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being the first to bring it up.

At least I didn't bring the ban hammer gif this time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for in fact having a dirty dirty mind.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you can't un-learn certain things.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not meditating to Buddha


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for mot meditating to Buddha


Banned because mot meditating does not exist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I corrected it, thank you Mr Grammar Nazi.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being in a banning war with Little Toaster.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for interfering me and giving me false hope that you're taking my side.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wanting Zeppelin to take sides


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's the 21st I'm waiting for the end of the world but I don't see nothin yall :roll


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for believing in fairy tales


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for believing in fairy tales


Banned cuz thugh myans sed it wud end in 2012... :eyes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because other Mayan calenders have been found that end in the 7000s.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the Mayan noobs could not predict the Spanish invasion.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because in the year 1560 Nostradamus banned you


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that Nostradamus n00bsauce has got nothing on me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Nostradamus predicted your death


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he apparently predicted 9/11


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not citing reliable sources. Also banned for not showing that the correlation was not due to chance (p < 0.05).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not believing the great Nostradamus


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Nostradamus predicted me banning you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Along with the succeeding ban

Baned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Along with the succeeding ban
> 
> Baned.


Banned because "bane" is not a verb.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


> Bane is an escaped convict from an island prison in South America and a super-villain/assassin


 According to the Batman wiki.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Urban Dictionary says it means to cause harm.

Baned = Harm caused.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because urban dictionary also says that 'Little Toaster' is both a movie and a sex position.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned because "bane" is not a verb.


Baned

Don't make me bane you :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for threatening violence with a rolling pin


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Baned
> 
> Don't make me bane you :wife


Banned because I 'hear' a southern accent when I read "bane" instead of ban.

Edit: Banned for beating me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Baned for having a southern accent.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a Canadian accent


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a tannasg accent


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I just cant comprehend how no one is capable of driving any more... It's so simple look where your going and steer towards that idiots.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Triple ban for not banning


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for skeletons in closet getting loose.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because the B is bananas B-A-N-A-N-A-S.

:banana


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for making me try to wrap my head around that post at 7:50am.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because in old England it's time for lunch, or rather brunch as I didn't eat my breaky-fast.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not having me over bangers and mash.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about sex (bangers).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind :teeth

Where's your inb4 now?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for him thinking bangers and mash equals = something else. It just equals horrible food :roll


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dising bangers and mash, have you no respect for traditional pub food


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for dising bangers and mash, have you no respect for traditional pub food


Banned because "dising" and "dise" are not real words.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because they are in the urban dictionary

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dising

1.	techno language	1 up, 10 down
When a girl by the name of Izzy amazed me with a amazing reply to some old ******* who was dising her i gave her knowledgeable reply this title.
"that was some amazing techno language"
buy techno language mugs & shirts


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for having low standards regarding language.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a sleepy drone who can be awakened by a secret message.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a purist


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having fun once.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for assuming Grumpy cat speaks for me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for acting all


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's Les Misérables.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for correcting Grumpy cats grammar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not finding the use of a character from The Simpsons to be ridiculous.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for the rights of the President


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about him in this thread.

Banned for making me paranoid that they might be tracking this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the FBI and the CIA, by the way they are watching you right now with telephoto zoom lens .


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making stuff up.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being scared of spies


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're scared of spiders.

Inb4 Banned because I'm not Monotony.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because maybe you are Monotony in disguise.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for playing jokes on us, because you already know from being The One.

Inb4 Banned because the joke was on you, and only you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the Oracle said beware of little toasters.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for believing in the Oracle


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not believing in the ancient oracles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by The Royal Warrant


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by divine verdict.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned by the Divine Right of Kings.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Divine Right of Gods.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned by atheists, all around the world.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned by his noodly appendage.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's noodly.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I think they photoshopped JB's onto the one on the left.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being certain.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Captain inflatable


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about fictional characters made up on the spot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being ignorant of Captain Inflatables great deeds


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Captain Inflatable doesn't exist on YouTube, but it brought up an inappropriate video.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for looking for filth on You Tube


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it was on the first page of the search results.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for enjoying it way to much


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

fot not banning me!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for just asking to get banned.


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

banned for becoming an assassin


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it was 500 years ago.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the past


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

banned for not enjoying fun


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having many posts.


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

banned because i just new here


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making excuses


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because laser pointers are cool.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for distracting me from my tv shows.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm watching childrens T.v. It's the only thing on at 5 a.m


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for waking sooooooooooooo early


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I haven't been to bed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having insomnia


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not following my rock-star life style:
sit at home all day, stay up all night and watch kids shows lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of..... You know what, never mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for digressing


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I just got done unfriending and blocking 650 people on FB.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why would you need to block 650 people ? Banned because I'm flabbergasted


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

banned because u troll me with with ur signature


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for getting trolled.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being made from lead


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I get paranoid with potential stackers and people I don't like.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by Abel Tasman.

Edit: Banned for being paranoid.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Saladin


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by Altair ibn la ahad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Grand Mufti


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me want to vandalize the wiki page for that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for checking Wikipedia to see what a Grand Mufti is XD


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because i did that too.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for naming himself after a weapon of war


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm listening to the Smashing Pumpkins right now.


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

banned because u listening to the Smashing Pumpkins right now.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because I'm a _grammar nazi_ of some sort.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not belonging to the Grammar Nazi group


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trespassing on my thread


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not owning a dvd of "The Burbs".


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for espionage.


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

banned for became sleepy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for inviting/asking for Grammar Nazis to ban you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little roaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being banned for being new.

Also toaster is banned for being a USer


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

A user of what? Get it? :teeth

Inb4 Banned for lame jokes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a USER.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not getting a picture of bigfoot. Everyone knows you Canadians have them up there growing killer weed.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stereotyping Canadians.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for typing "Canadians" on a .com site. That word is forbidden.

inb4 banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned!!!! You can't type on a stereo! Also ^ banned for hijacking my banability.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a lame old stereo that doesn't let you type on it.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for your signature still being under construction.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a signature that has to many spaces.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for your shananagins


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for continuing to be shady.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for being a bored god inspite of the fact that there are obviously many things in need of fixing.





Signatures for example.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for debugging but never fixing anything.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having exactly as many posts as my cousin's birth year.


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sup.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.

Banned for greeting others in the wrong thread.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I am still entitled to a proper ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a spoiled brat who is entitled to everything.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little coaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Empire on Antarctica!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for making up ****. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because their flying saucers of doom will descend upon you in the end times!!!

:nw:nw:nw
:nw:nw:nw
:nw:nw:nw


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it was the best of times it was the worst of times.

inb4 banned because something to do with Oprah.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the Empire of Antarctica does not approve.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for making up ****. :teeth

inb4 Banned for repeating one's self.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for "inb4"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a little rooster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not saying, "and to lazy to crow"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm getting bored in this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being boring and not enthusiastic


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for walking around with just a t-shirt and tube socks on.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for looking like a wolverine


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for reading X-Men comics on the can.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using toilet humour


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Wide Awake Nightmare said:


> Banned for reading X-Men comics on the can.


Banned because the phrase is "in the can."



tannasg said:


> Banned for using toilet humour


Banned for spelling it with a U outside of the UK.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for being a fecal freak.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a tent


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for reading my other post about living in a tent.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for fishing for sympathy


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for hurting my lack of feelings.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being insensitive


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because even though you find this thread boring, you are addicted to it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you cannot prove that it's addiction.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the CIA has given me all the proof I need


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because in 2012, I unfriended more than 700 people, and I have now blocked a total of 1,000 people on Facebook.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to know 1000 people, and banned again for blocking them.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I could only get a 4 hour nap :mum


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for being grumpy.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not having the prudence to lay down your banning on Christmas Day.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking only about your time zone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being naughty.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that my thoughts are naughty, when there is no criteria for judging.

Banned for judging without knowing the entire story.


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Banned for hating me :c


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because I don't hate you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only 2000 posts.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for taking Trailer park boys off the air.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about park boys associated with Trailer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it was a terrible show except for the cats.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for your personal opinion sir!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because check out Google Santa Tracker because Santa Claus is coming to town! London town! :yay 

Merry Christmas Everyone  

^ How could you possibly ban me after this?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Like this: Banned


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^Ban pending.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Banned because i'm drunk and want to ban someone because i'm drunk and so I want to ban someone and so your banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being drunk twice


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because bigdan23 is drunk!


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned because I didn't give you permission to ban people on my behalf due to my drunkenness!!!!


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for taking my power away.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for making me think hard on ways I want to ban you as I can't think of a good reason of why I want to ban you but yet I really want to BAN you!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your confusion


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned because I'm on a roll and your next on my banning hit list


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for the new nickname bigdan the ban man.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned because I now have to live up to my new Nick Name


----------



## febhost32 (Dec 23, 2012)

banned because u using game figure as avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. For so many reasons.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having more than 2000 posts


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having more than 3,000 posts above my post count.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Banned because you are a little toaster.
...what the heck is that, room for one slice only?? :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making fun os toasterss.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for a complete lack of diction and spelling, shame on you Grammar Nazi


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a grammar nazi on christmas when you should be spending time being happy with your family .

Banned because somehow that came out the right way even when I was in a hurry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a little nerd who wears glasses


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on glasses you uncouth barbarian.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for defending people with four eyes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what an eye is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what my username means.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wanting a girlfriend


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I suspect you of being an automatic ban-generating robot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I concur.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for using an illogical reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Christmas is another reason to feel crap


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for grabbing my *** while we slow danced. Pffft, haha.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being alert enough to prevent that from happening. We all know you'll never be a secret agent. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my wifi is being gay.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't know Canadians also used the word that way.

Inb4 Banned for thinking only the Americans are the ones to use the word that way.
Inb4 Banned for being a typical American.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being a typical North American.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because secretaz is right Im probably going to get fat now that I have a fridge in my room and can still eat even when Im to lazy to go downstairs or there's people downstairs. :mum


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for placing your fridge in your room.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a fridge in your room.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being monotonous (pretty pathetic, I know)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I was going to ban you for being pathetic but that would be to dickish.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a fridge in your room, what next the kitchen sink.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that comes after the toilet and shower.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not having a Canadian alphabet.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not shaving.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being drunk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against moustaches.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not shaving a drunk.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against spiders!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me the Barber paradox and spiders, which don't go together.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being an 8 legged nefarious spider lizard man pulling the strings of world leaders!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't need strings.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned because he thinks he's too good for strings.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being yet another Canadian


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for Ann Murray.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming we all know about her.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the coming P2K apocalypse.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for being monotonous.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a fanatic that is psycho.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for secretly admiring Norman Bates


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you could not be more wrong.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for double dipping.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for skinny dipping


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for watching him.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because no women dare enter this pointless thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because they know they would lose.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so sexist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a snag


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's not even close to what you have to resort to doing when you get banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having your mind in the gutter again


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for stalking his perverted mind through the gutters of debauchery.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for also making your mind follow the imaginary gutter that didn't exist in the first place.

Inb4 Banned for being redundant.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not owning a jet fighter


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I havent banned anyone since 20th of December.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for falling behind on your banning quota.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not finding a better reason for banning her.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for wanting a better reason


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it obvious that you used Microsoft Paint. :lol

Inb4 Banned for being rude.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for discrediting Microsoft Paint


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for being a doomsday prepper.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a well maintained beard.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for slander!


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for being a beard hero.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for making it obvious that you used Microsoft Paint. :lol


It was Photoshop, I just cba to do it well lol

Banned for having 2K posts


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Banned for being in a lousy country.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because finally someone agrees with me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because UK is a country, and England is just an area within the country.

According to an article I read on the internet.

Inb4 Banned for being wrong.
Inb4 Banned for being right.

Inb4 Banned for being uncertain.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because chavs are like ******* but more annoying.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Banned for offending a Nerd. The world needs clever people.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for implying that I'm a nerd.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for having Ezio an avatar.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing stuff.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for his Sig being daft


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Russians and Americans seem to bed obsessed with hidden Nazi bases in Antarctica :roll


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned for his ban making no sense


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for losing your signal.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for being in the woods.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in Your room with a SAS Member


----------



## Feliciaxx (Dec 26, 2012)

banned for living in canada.. 
i'm jealous, i wish i lived there  lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Canada sucks everything is overpriced here.


----------



## Feliciaxx (Dec 26, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because Canada sucks everything is overpriced here.


i still wouldnt mind :b


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Feliciaxx said:


> i still wouldnt mind :b


Banned for failing to ban Monotony!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Feliciaxx said:


> i still wouldnt mind :b


Banned for not wanting to pick a country in Europe over Canada.

Inb4 Banned for hating on Canada.



psychofanatic said:


> Banned for failing to ban Monotony!


Banned for ruining my ban!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because everything is expensive here because of communists.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I received my first infraction


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for receiving an infraction for something.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I received it because I'm one bad *** dude


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

banned for having a small arse.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for measuring his ***.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for leaving your mind in the gutter and not changing the topic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am king of this thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your the floor scrubber for this thread and I am the King.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a toilet cleaner


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I am king of the world.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being the paper boy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an errand boy


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for living in Tasmania and not having a picture of the carton Tasmanian Devil as an avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spelling cartoon like this "carton"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because:

King of the internet - I've been that.
Win streaks - I end that.
Looking through your glass - I can see that you've been whack.
*hands back glasses* Sike! - You ain't gonna get these back!

Tattoos, Diamonds, Swag - Call me Souja Hot Fire
Don't you get mad, this is just the beginning - I'm on Twitter right now telling fans that I'm winning.

Soulja Boy Tell 'Em came through for the top spot - Take this picture, hashtag Soulja just beat Supa Hot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Have you seen all 5 parts to it? That was from Part 5.

Inb4 Banned for not banning anyone in your post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have never seen it before


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because *yawn*.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing we were talking about Rap Battle Parody.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Gangster Rap


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I actually dont like gangster rap.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for quoting gangster rap, when you don't even like it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because its just a parody.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making excuses


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not believing me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for you know


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for having an awesome avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a lame status


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

banned for being male.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being genderless


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not liking my status.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned because #YOLO


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for using the word YOLO.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Everyone on page 1134 is banned because upside down it spells hell.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Wide Awake Nightmare said:


> Everyone on page 1134 is banned because upside down it spells hell.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

(Banned for creating an epiphany)


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for the girl in the corner in _that_ picture.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the girl you mentioned is not pretty.


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for having to many letter t's in your username, the maximum limit is 2.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for having a final fantasy username but having a DBZ avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for looking into it too much.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for modesty.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a sig in all caps.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for making me notice that (again) and now I have to go fix it. BANNED!


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for fixing their signature.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned 'cause I also fixed my avatar to a more recent one.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because their avatar feels like it is staring into my immortal soul.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned, I was staring into my own.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still not shaving.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned, I shaved on the 19th.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because beards grow back too quickly.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

^ Banned for not fully understanding the intricacies of beard science.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for Fraggle rock. I know you had nothing to do with it but you're just going to have to take one for the team.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not thinking ahead that "taking one for the team" will bring other meanings to people's minds.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

^ Banned for being a poopyface!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for being a massive doody head


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

banned...because I can.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

^ Banned because you actually can't.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

TheaterofHope said:


>


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.

Banned for posting ridiculously large pictures.

Banned for posting memes.

Banned for cluttering the thread with pictures.

Banned for quoting posts.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for being a grumpy butt


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being an annoying _________.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for it being 11:34pm.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not even close to that time yet in your time zone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a scary avatar

Edit banned for butting in


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^^ Banned because I live in New Hampshire and it's now 11:40pm.
^Banned for thinking I'm scary.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a pretty state


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I prefer Vermont.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm from Vermont and I agree. Weird ban huh?


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for being from Vermont.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a fanatical Canadian.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not showing up for stove-top stuffing.


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for not inviting me to said stove-top stuffing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not manning up


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not manning down.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not manning sideways


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out the ease of connecting "in the woods" to Vermont.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for tunneling in the woods


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because how else do you do it?

if ( tannasg.post() == "" ) 
......stop;
else
.....print ( "Banned for not spotting a rhetorical question." );

Inb4 Banned for not accounting for scenarios in which the poster is not tannasg.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a little tiny boy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Auto-banned based on my code.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being one of the little people


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm almost as tall as my fridge with freezer on top.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a giant


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what to ban them for.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not studying the banning manual


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because I am God and decide everything.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because you never answer my prayers God


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not using the term "Goddess."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for blasphemous talk


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for thinking there can't be male and female gods.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting gender equality


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not supporting gender equality.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a closet feminist.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for making me remember the film THX-1138.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for watching creepy old sci-fi movies


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with an original ban.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for sending that poor monkey into space. Savage.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for the harmony between 'sarcastic' and 'fantastic'.


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

banned for joining SAS on aWednesday.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for creeping on her.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not checking me for a wire.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wearing a wire. *stars up woodchiper*


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not checking if he's under duress.

I'm gonna give you a code word challenge. Your word is Sparrow. What is your response?


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for dksalfjlkdjfkldsjflksjf!!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your response is incorrect.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for making the person below ban me


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned Just because.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using that picture without spellchecking it first.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because perfect gets in the way of very good.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because your status reminds me of a song "Mr. Bombastic - Shaggy".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of Scooby Doo.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of doggy doo.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for living in the woods.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for living in the id.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for rambling on about nonsense.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not understanding my nonsense! Pony.


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for being in the woods, that's Smokey The Bears turf


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because he's not preventing forest fires.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because you think a bear can prevent forest fires.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not thinking of indirectly preventing forest fires.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't know how tall you are.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because you're 5'10"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned becuase


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ LOL - that made me chuckle I wont ban you. 

Oh no! I've caused a malfunction in this thread by not banning. Oh well /Thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lacking the proper authority to /thread.

[Thread]Banned because[/thread]


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being on!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 5'10"


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against size.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hibernating in your room


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm a bear.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not having a Led Zeppelin Avatar.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for having a Led Zeppelin avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a girly avatar


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for too much banning.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for being a psycho and a fanatic at the same time or being fan of a psycho.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned 'cause I'm happy today.


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for being in the woods.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being in Europe.

I win!!  :clap :boogie  :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a cautious paranoid individual


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being right.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for realizing your faults, and not living in denial .


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

banned for making me shiver


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for fried chicken.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for rac.... never mind.

Banned for talking about food late at night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for this and that


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

Banned for everything.


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for anything.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

banned for not being specific.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for this that and the other


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not elaborating on 'this', 'that', but especially 'the other'.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for questioning my authority, don't you know who I am.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because yes I know who you are - that person who had fun once and thought it was awful.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for assuming Grumpy cat speaks for me.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for banning a moderator.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming I am a moderator


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for misunderstanding poster above him.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Banned for not killing Rodrigo Borgia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a potato head as your avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not providing a spoiler alert before your post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I need or want a spoiler alert.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

banned for liking spoilers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not understanding what I said.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that you ruined my ban earlier.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for waiting one hour to ban me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you have banned me in the past for being on basically all the time.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being on, basically all the time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being cheeky


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for being nosey (See what I did there?)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I knew where he was going with it.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for getting three games while Altair only got one.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Italy is 3 times better.

Inb4 Banned for being Italian or part Italian.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because bigger is not always better.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because that's true.
And I'm out of ideas to ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because bigger is annoying.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because what about your salary?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning money


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you would know what I mean if you where big.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for saying where instead of were.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying "that's what she said" when the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Grammar nit picker.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Grammar Nazi when I've retired from being a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for taking early retirement


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not wanting early retirement and getting the benefits early.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for waiting 1 hour and 47 minutes to ban me.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because he was probably working on a big ban.

Inb4 that was not a big ban at all.
Inb4 because big ban = Big Ben.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it difficult for me to tell if you're pretty.

Banned for not using the phrase "Banned for" or "Banned because" after writing "Inb4."

Inb4 Banned for trying to talk to a girl on the internet about her looks.
Inb4 Banned because women on the internet is a myth.
Inb4 Banned for saying "if you're pretty," like there's a possibility of that phrase not being true.
Inb4 Banned for the overuse of "Inb4."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for finally being online the same time as me.

Edit :Banned for pushing in front of me, there is a queue you know.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because those advertisements bore me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have Adblock and see no annoying advertisements.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I have not done so in a week


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because they have lots of Internet out Californee Way.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for :spam


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking you're going to get more than 40 sec. of it a day.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for









So bored right now.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that's not even long enough to check wikipedia

Edit: banned because you were faster than me, unlike the Internet.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for clicking on the dancing kitty!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:get

Banned because some of these smileys are so ugly and make no sense, for instance:

:dial

@Zeppelin: that's a great pic - who even runs like that?! So dramatic - it's probably staged.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ਬੰਨਦ ਇਨ ਪੰਜਾਬੀ


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for writing in gibberish (for me).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Banned for having sex with my great-great-great-great-great grandpa's crush _(__Cristina Vespucci)_.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Lnfx7PPAFdSH8iC287VGg&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.ZG4


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about sex in your post.
Banned for talking about one of your ancestors.
Banned for talking about one of your family members.
Banned for talking about a fictional character.
Banned for having a lame status.
Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for too many bans 
& 
for banning me for not banning anyone

#inb4


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because he ninja'd me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough.

Inb4 #ThatsWhatSheSaid


----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

Banned for being the same species as Me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for what you did last summer. (I know).


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for being god.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^? Banned until next year.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz ur late mate


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for being a Time Lord.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is the new year, and the excitement is just killing in me!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its still 2012 in America.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not like England and the rest of Europe go off into a portal in 2013.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I had a dream last night that I was an assassin, and Haythem Kenway from ACIII was in it too!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying Spoiler Alert before revealing things about AC III.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I didn't spoil anything.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being an american. Shame on you... shame on you...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a rude European.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for realising that continental Europeans are rude


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to play favorites on the British, Scottish, and the Irish.

Banned because I like Germans.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Nazis


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for always making assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for also liking the Third Reich


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for it shall be the first time to do so in 2013


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking there is anything at all special about the start of another calender year.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because this post will be my 1000th!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having the omega symbol as your status.
ω


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about resistance in Ohms.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Banned coz he's always the one to ban when I visit this thread :/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because without me this thread dies.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for telling the truth.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for joining SAS one year ago


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for using your secret admin account for normal posts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because we would not be able to tell if it was a secret account.

Banned for having a lame status.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reasons only known to the ancients.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you wish you could join the brotherhood.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for assuming he wanted to join the brotherhood.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not mentioning funny handshakes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by Hin Drog Saviik Se Jul Monotony Faal Sindugahvon.

Also becuase I wish the store would open sooner so I can go buy a new case for my computer it's ****ing hot in this room. :mum


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being hopelessly in love!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Tol Los Vahzah :sigh


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not having a clue what you're talking about!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for pwning that n00bsauce! lolz :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning in code.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not recognizing internet speak.










:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting my hero Al Bundy


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for looking up to Al Bundy. 

Banned for making me think of Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking of Paul Hogan


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for watching fake wrestling


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reasons that can't be expressed in words.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the Great Leader.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting pics of despots


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I edited my rudeness


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for doing us a favor


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Inb4 Banned for not spelling favor with a U.

Banned for  when it's supposed to be colon bee.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for banning people for banning others.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for playing guitar.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not playing the guitar. The guitar is the best instrument in the world.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Hin Nis


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I have come to the conclusion that you and Tannasg don't sleep, since you have so you ban each other so much.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I do get some sleep.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because their avatar reminds me of The Brave Little Toaster the nostalgia makes me feel old.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being your room!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying IN your room.

Banned for not distinguishing between a status and a location by the inclusion of proper grammar in your post.

Banned because your accusations can lead to a mistrial or the dismissal of the case.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being so good at banning


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for having too many words starting with 'b' in your last post


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because there are bush fire's everywhere


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can do this with my eyes closed and not even looking at the screen while lying in bed ready to sleep.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because I need to use this "Free Ban" pass I have that expires tomorrow


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for awesome avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not joining the crusade .


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I like not joining in on stuff like that


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not joining stuff like that.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^^^^Banned for trying to be more of a Hermit than me and being in your room!!!!!!!


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's a contest.


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for being in your room.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being shy.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because you're making me late for work.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because i want to take two.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. /thread


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz:WHAAAAAAAAAAAAT?????????

PS:This is my 2000th post!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using too many colours in your sig.

Banned for not using my favourite colour enough times.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for being a toaster.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for suspending my Yahoo account on Yahoo Answers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is extremely hot today


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Banned for being a bit TOO wise and seeing the true motives of many around here!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being as cunning as a fox.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for expecting to much


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for expecting anything but pain.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for having what appears to be a wh*re in his avatar.

Also mega banned because I had awesome bread and then I ate it and now I want more but do not have more.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for getting too rowdy at the Prancing Pony.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not having any more mega awesome bread.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

^ Just banned!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my Yahoo account is no longer suspended.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a Yahoo account


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned because the giant panda told me to.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for drug abuse.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for being God.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for liking anime.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for never sending me a birthday card


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having a 3D printer to receive the card.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm going part- time.


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for having a funny avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being having such a fat ***** in your avatar. :sus oh and for being female and having the word girl in your username along with 007.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Stephen Harper wants you to open your Canadian "Box of Faith".


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because who does he think he is the Führer?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because he is just actually our puppet.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz that guy is not familier with american cheeseburgers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because according to the Liberals and the communists er I mean NDP Harper is Hitler 2.0.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for talking political nonsense I don't understand :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned becuase Zu'u Hin Drog!

>.< seriously I must be pretty bored If I learned enough dovah to respond in it when someone pasted the dovakhiin lyrics from skyrim into chat in WoT. :Sigh


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for knowing an awesome language.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking Monotony is awesome


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Hin Ful Bahlaan Se Funt

_Your so worthy of fail_


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not speaking the Queens English.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not speaking the Kings English!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a traitor !


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being the likes of Winston Churchill! *slaps you with leather gloves* Those are duelling words.

I shall now go make a craft dinner because I be hungry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for making me lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for laughing at poor young Monotony.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I want to reduce every square kilometre of Russia to ash.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because :dial


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing Dial-up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Dial-up is for communists.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a comrade of Joseph Stalin our once great leader.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a commie lover.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a *SPY*

Edit: banned for being a Psy, that is your code name.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the spy that loved me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for wishful thinking.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because 이것이 당신이, 의미하지 않는 줄 알았는데?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for writing in Korean.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out the mistakes in that post.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being ar and because :get since you were going t


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ Enlighten me. (I will blame Google Translate if any mistake exists)

Banned because right now you should be doing something else.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being faster than me


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Banned for using an emoticon backwards.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because 'meme' means breast in Turkish.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for not having a real chopper^^^^^^^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about choppers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having nice cold weather!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for all of this nonsense and for not having memes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Grumpy cat was so yesterday!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I miss grumpy cat.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for even not asking how Grumpy's life was going when he was here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because apparently Meme's are breasts.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a dragon in your avvie


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not respecting the dragon.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about dragons.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to stop discussion about dragons.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming back to reality.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in fantasy island.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being the 2600th person I blocked. I'm doing better than Gandalf :lol

Inb4 Banned for talking about Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for talking about The Hobbit.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for being the 2600th person I blocked. I'm doing better than Gandalf :lol
> 
> Inb4 Banned for talking about Lord of the Rings.


Banned for being a complete Numpty !


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning the person directly above you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because there are so many reasons to ban him.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because i can't think of any good reason to ban him.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am hard to ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're not really.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you're living in Matrix.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for attempting to recreate the Phoenix .


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you stole my percosets


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for falsely claiming that I stole your Xanax. Man I don't touch that shi#e


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for making me forget why I was going to ban you! I am just too happy! Sorry.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for bringing happiness into this thread - don't you know this is the most miserable, pointless, overrated (no offence guys but come on) thread on SAS?!


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

banned for calling this thread miserable and pointless!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being French.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not looking at their location.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being annoyingly right


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the Romans.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I am so nice like that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for feigning niceness


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I was


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your avatar is super cereal.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because since the last time I banned someone (7:15 this morn) I haven't done anything, so I guess you get banned for that.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for joining the 1%.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because only the super cereal avatars get chosen.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

surreal*

Banned for that.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for correcting me


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating my tiresome efforts to ensure no mistakes are ever made on SAS. You're welcome.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for being a perfectionist.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I am faaaaaaarrrrrr from it. If I was I wouldn't be on SAS right now I'd be studying!!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for not studying then.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having grey hair.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for living in Tasmania. Snap :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having all the aces .


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't come up with a witty comeback to that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for folding on me.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not holding "the nuts".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for }^#€€<"|¥]€}}&(!&5!5$4$4


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because i love banning toasters.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not capitalizing the word 'I.'


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spelling capitalising with an Z. English not American.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for having an awesome status.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for noticing how awesome I am.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking he's awesome.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for standing inside a fire.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being in your room.


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

banned for having exactly 2,200 posts


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a post count ending in 6.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against the poor, defenseless number 6.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being thin.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for banning a thin person


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for feeling protective against thin people


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not welcoming her back when she has been gone for a while.

Inb4 Banned for missing her, and admitting it publicly.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having a rather exceptionally mediocre quote :lol (although I admit it's true, just could be said more eloquently)


----------



## sunking (Mar 15, 2012)

Banned for possibly being one of Santa's elfs


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for improper plurality of the word "elves." 

(OK now I'm just being a stuck up @$$)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for possibly being the butt end of jokes :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for 1001 reasons.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not telling me that this music was used in collegehumor and tytuniversity.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting Clubmoda !


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for understanding happiness


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I don't believe I have yet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking it exists


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because these ads can be really funny sometimes.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I haven't been in this thread for a long time and I felt the sudden urge to ban someone. Nothing personal.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for banning on an urge.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a lame status.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking his status is any better.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having the default status.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking quantity is more important than quality.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not installing quality controls on your posts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you don't do QC on things that don't leave behind physical trails or evidence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising that the physical and the metaphysical are a harmonious blend of contradictions and black holes.


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

banned to feel like i have some kind of power over my life. 

In the Internet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for falsely claiming powers on the internet


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking his post seriously.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for having a young Ezio avatar. Old Ezio is much cooler.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for knowing the name of his animated character.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned because I possess the power to do so.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because i never knew Indiana has cornfields. But I've never been there before.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because these days I listen to only Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple and Black Sabbath.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pushing in front of me. There is a queue you know !


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for refusing to let one girl go in front of you in line.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving in to a pretty face.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a Hobbit.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Banned because these days I listen to only Led Zeppelin, Deep Purple and Black Sabbath.


:clap


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning more people than Stalin.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Bannd for stalking about Stalin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spelling "bannd".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking that post srsly.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning the same person twice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a negligible post count.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Baned fur havin a larg post count.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not joining the band


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for not reading the book 'I'm with the Band'.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being online.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for interesting statuses


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are there.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being there.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for _also_ not being there.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because since you are now upper class and from london, you must be one of those london street races, since thats what all the cool kids are doing over there.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it is impertinent of one to suggest that the likes of me would care to associate oneself with those less fortunate, one should remember one's etiquette, or rather avoid the temptation to transgress to the point of which one insists upon oneself.

*puts on ostrich leather gloves and mink fur coat recently bought from Selfridges - not on sale*.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for coming from england ^_^ (Theirs only room for 1 of us)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for using ^_^ - I think ;_; is much better, even though it's crying (I think), I like it so much I included it in my signature.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for using ^_^ thats my word! (even tho its not a word) lol XD 
;_; looks like an alien face


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for always posting before me


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for stalking him and using the whole 'coincidental posting before me' excuse 

Probably stalk me too, everyone wants to stalk me, and I don't blame them.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the deadly tactic of "Flanky Pancky"


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying "flanky panky" - No idea what it is lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh  lol XD 

Banned for calling me a newbie!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, it isn't a bad word ;P

Banned for having good username.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for liking my username ^_^ (an thanks) lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for registering before me, yet having less posts.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

(I quit it soon as I made my acc, made my first post yesterday lol ) 

Banned for noticing when I joined! lol ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for having a conversation ban ^^^^^^

(definition of a conversation ban: banning while having a drawn out conversation - quite simple really)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being faster than me,,


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for wanting to ban me before Brasilia  lol


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for banning me in that other thread!! Very sly!!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having Russian words in his signature.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not speaking russian ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being ninja.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for calling him a ninja when hes rly a russian spy living in america ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you don't know about 50 posts rule (50 posts a day is max).


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u told me something that makes me sad!  lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for living in UK (I guess).

Takes a bit of time of getting used to it, I haven't hit 50 posts limit in few weeks now.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for... oh who am I kidding I could never ban you HollowPrince <3 <3


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Haha xD

Banned for living in a cool country.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I dont know where you live.

Also banned for using 'xD'.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not playing MMORPG games.If you did, you'd end up using it as well


----------



## deanman (Dec 27, 2012)

banned cause you wanna be a prince of the city's night.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for making me a night owl


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not accepting the night owl lifestyle sooner.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for dat beard


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because your avatar has wings / fluffy shouldiers lol XD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for looking so young.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having a cross as your avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Bannd fur havin hew lawrie in yur avatur.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying not to look like a nerdy grammar Nazi and failing.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't even try, so it doesn't count.

Banned for trying to keep score.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your reply holds no water.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm in the mood


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in the mood to ban people. :hide


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because she could mean that she was... Nevermind.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned to death with a baseball bat :bat


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm in a bad mood.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning someone to death with a baseball bat without giving a reason ^_^

Aw u beat me. 

Banned for beating me  lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cause I'm in a mood too.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c your name starts with P


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for changing your age from 18 to 17.

Banned for lying about your age.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being too paranoid to give your age your country etc, etc.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the guy who fell for the jail bait :teeth


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned for lying and not being aware that 17 is the legal age in NY


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a fallen angel.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because she fell on her face! :duck

Kidding just kidding :afr :hide


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c I'm sorry you are blind and cannot see :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on glasses. :teeth


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not looking away from a flashbang.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking of Gangbangs.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banged for criticizing gangbangs. Orgies are fun yo


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for mentioning crazy things like that!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being scared of reckless abandon.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im bored and I like to abuse my ban power!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reporting my question on Yahoo Answers.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for lieingggggggggg!!! ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned becuase typo


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because its not a typo I just cant spell lieing lol XD


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned for questioning my judgement


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for judging


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for judging the judger lol


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned for sticking up for me


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for betraying me and banning me!!!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned for not seeing the bigger picture


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for continuelly betraying [email protected]@@ lol ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned for banning for the same reason


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a heart. :sus


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for stealing his heart!!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because hearts are fictional.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned cause populusque contains means dirty words in my language


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u said a word i've never heard of ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned because... you again!?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you're from Europe.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for hating europe!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of that blonde who though Europe was a country.

Inb4 Banned for hating on blondes.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because if Europe would have been a country we'd all be far better off...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the state I live in is the 18th largest state , and it is almost 5 times larger than the Netherlands.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because the Netherlands have almost three times as many inhabitants as your state, which is much more important than land area.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c you're all awesome


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning people for being awesome but not banning yourself hypocrite :b


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Banned b/c that would make no sense :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it makes perfect sense >.<


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my guess for the 18th largest state was correct.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm back. Now children behave !


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to order people around.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your heart just skipped a beat.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not banning me often enough


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not wishing upon a star.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for this beat in my head


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking SoCal is lame.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned cuz it is


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking of something clever to say (your status) and failing. :teeth JK


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for not having a photo of him with a polar bear in avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Transylvania


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning Dracula


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

banned because FunkyMonkey


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying my name without permission. yeah I got COPYRIGHT!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a rhyming username


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying my name in your head  lol ^_^ 
My names actully from a poem  Funky Monkey in the tree I like it when you talk to me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for a lame poem.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

awhh nuuuuuuu!!! I wub that poem ;( banned for making me sad! lol ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because this is not a chance to show off internet speak.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-ban-the-person-above-229150/#post1060719272 

Banned just banned. It's over. As we speak, the end is just beginning.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for hating this thread  (lol only joking  )


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You get only half a ban because you said you liked the Ask the person below a strange / funny question thread which is a legitimately informative thread, and it's fun :yay


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining about this thread when you can't help but participate in the banning.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing a cape.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for wearing a Rasta hat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating the warmth one gets from wearing a tea cosy on their head.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being a fan of the Celts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not drinking der saft.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because soon I will have more posts then you.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you post too much.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I realized that I don't always look at what section the threads are in before I post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a scatterbrain !


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I just picked which area of California I like the most.

Inb4 Banned for deciding before living in California for more than a week.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in California.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't live there yet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for planning to live in California.


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for holding a grudge against the state of California.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for idolising Sylvia Plath.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not accepting my orgy invitation where you could have gotten a certain girl.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being so far away in your avvie


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

banned for wishing I was closer


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Banned for lack of punctuation.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being a grossly in love frat boy ***


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a peeping Tom.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being a peeping fred


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you can't dance like Fred Astaire.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned because you can't either.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of Duke Nuken but not sure if thats him ^_^


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for being unsure of such an awesome character (yes it's him  )


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a douchebag avatar.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for having a religious symbol as an avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having an angry avatar.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being a dumbass American.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for hating America!


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being ignorant.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being *pig*norant.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for making me laugh ^_^ lol XD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you are welcome


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't laugh, you ****!


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned because I hate you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for ****ing forgetting to ban me which is the whole ****ing point of the thread!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

111 said:


> Banned because I hate you.


:rub


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on this thread!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for FTT.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I dont know what FTT is


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the what FTT is !


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I was thinking "feeding the troll"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I reckon it means "failure to thrive".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm nearly always right.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for sometimes being wrong.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the only one online.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because if I don't ban you each day, the world will implode


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you fancy me !


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for being sleazy


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I feel hungry and wna take it out on someone else lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a Funky Monkey


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to de-Funk the funk from the funky [email protected]@ 
(dont worry im confused too) lol XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for confusing me :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol XD 

Banned because im still hungry! ^_^ ummmm fish shop across road cant decide wether or not go go lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you can't decide whether to go or not


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not helping me make a decision lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting help


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for knowing I want help yet banning me instead!! lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of banning you


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for attempthing to monopolise the thread in association with FunkyMonkey.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you don't think of children.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking of children.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for infantdicidal tendencies


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because those words are too big for me lol  XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because those words are too big for you.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being My awesome friend!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning your awsome friend!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for eating the last bag of chips.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

How could I ban someone from Switzerland? It's just goes against all my morals.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being racist.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for voting for Hitler back in '33.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for being gay.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for spitting on Lady Diana's grave.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for comitting Lady Gaga's suicide.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Banned for appreciating the big favour I just did for you and for the world


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for laughing at Gaddafi's killing.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for soiling yourself during Saddam's hanging.


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for tweeking that cock until you were hen chicken.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you = :blah


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)

Banned for going to black crowd on purpose with a sky near bed dog champ this not bread white is it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im confused  lol


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I am also confused. I think we just witnessed the Titans' Banning event.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hallucinating.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because hallucinating is awesome


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for encouraging ppl to hallucinate


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my fart smells really really bad.

Inb4 Banned because that's TMI.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Our bans were the best you have to admit.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Our bans were the best you have to admit.


lol indeed


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for the same old mundane pointless ban. Ugh. 

inb4


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because i want to turn you into a zombie, and make you eat only vegetables.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to force zombies into becoming a vegetarien. They have a right to choose their [email protected]@@


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking that i should care what zombies want.This isn't a democracy!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BAnned for being a communist!!! lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned with my brand new Monkey Hammer 2000.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that is nothing compared to the Ban Hammer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for always being the last to ban !


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

Banned for being the last to ban the last banner. Lol!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for no reason, banned for apathy towards this thread and lastly banned for not disclosing your location.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having more than one reason to ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you were from Indiana.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm from Indiana.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your avatar looked like a girl who could be from Indiana.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because life sucks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because watching certain commercials with kids makes me wish I had kids of my own.

Inb4 Banned for wanting to have kids.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for reading my mind.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't understand your status.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not having a picture of Bonham OR John Paul Jones in either your avatar or profile pic : O


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because you're the guy that's been living in my attic this past month


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because U mad, bro.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for using a rediculously overused phrase by people who are trying to be cool.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for recognising that little toaster is a douche.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because it's what all the cool kids are doing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being in the inner circle.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for joining SAS in March of last year. Same as me


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for calling yourself a queen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for that accusation


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because its true.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being a peeping tom


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being too sensitive.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not liking sensitivity


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I ooze compassion and empathy .


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

banned for calling me sensitive


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your sig.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

banned for your location


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your status.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not realizing what that status even means


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you can never beat me !


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

banned for thinking I'm trying to beat you when I'm merely making a point.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I do understand what your status means.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned cause you really don't


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying he dont when he does!! lol ^_^


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for stealing a Watermelon


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for calling me a thief *throws watermelon* lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for throwing stolen watermelons.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol nuuuu banned for ganging up on meee


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for insulting our gang


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for admitting your a gang *phones police* ^_^


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for starting a gang war *calls up people to take out the police*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for making a personal attack on another user in the 'insult the user above you' thread ;_;

^ That would be a legit reason if it wasn't in the just for fun section  (still better than this nonsense thread...don't even know why I bother posting in it...)

inb4 I'm not from Brazil


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being in denial about LOVING this thread!!! just accept it  lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for making people accept the truth


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being too happy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting to keep the window open.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with the 'Ask the person below a funny or creepy question' thread.


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Banned for living in a cool country.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being able to fly.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because he cant fly, he just believes he can.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because I've seen him kill a fly.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for witnessing him kill a fly without his permission


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for making me read what you said in a British accent.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

-in a british accent-
ah very well sir, I shall return the favor by banning one for a rather significant amount of time. toodle-pip *tips hat* lol ^_^


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^.^ 
Banned because when I was reading your post, you made me imagine your mouth looked like _this_ = :3


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for making faces.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I can't find Spades in the map.


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't believe you looked for a place called Spades in the map


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

barnabas said:


> It's a game. State the reason for ban and don't be too rude. :mum


Banned for starting this god forsaken thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for banning the wrong person!!!!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking it was the wrong person :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking I banned the wrong person when rly it was just a lure to get u to post saying I banned the wrong person so I could ban u! *breathes* lol


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Bannned for posting too often in this kind of threads


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuu!!! it keeps me entertained  lol ^_^ 

Banned for banning me


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you posted back then when you shouldn't, you know?It just, isn't ok.You should have posted earlier.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ What? Who? Wait a minute...what? I'm seriously going to get this thread locked. I am that miserable. Banned!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being miserable!!! lol joking


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

tss tss... joking isn't allowed on this forum. Bring forth the banhammer


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because only a socially anxious version of Thor can carry that hammer.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for going to hell & back again.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because I tried to break you out with me but you were a no show


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to influence other prisoners to take part in your sucessful prison break 
-Why do I seem to think hell is a prison- LOL


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Hell is actually a nice place, where all the cool people are.

Banned for being a human version of E.T. character.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being a Satanist


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for strangling those poor cats.HOW COULD YOU?!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to stick up for those cats.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a tiny toaster with the ability to type.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a nice person.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for living in the place, where I'd gladly move to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for turning green with envy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for forming statements without adequate proof.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I don't have the documents to prove my case.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for noticing that.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for noticing that I noticed that


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for somehow having so many more posts than me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of a woman.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming such a thing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for joining SAS in July of last year.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I misread "Board Help and Feedback" and though it said "Relationships"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being dyslectic.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by the Templars.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being neutral.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because your username is cool.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a nice siggy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for always saying siggy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a Grammar Nazi.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not liking grammar nazis


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for liking Harry Potter.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for keeping me off having breakfast.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting your pic.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for looking at his pic ^_^


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for not contributing to global warming enough (my car is covered in snow)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having a car which is 1 of the worst things for global warming


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not liking gas guzzling cars.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying I dont like them when I do!!! I just dont have 1 =[[[ lol ^_^


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because coal run factories are even better.

edit:crap I'm a bit too late. eh it works either way


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being slow!!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being in love with your own shadow.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for liiiiiiies I dont love me or my shadow


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of Gollum with that sentence.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because he did not say "my precious."


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for calling me a "he" when I have a name! lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having a name.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because I'm jealous too


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for bein jelous!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to leave Hell.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

banned for being made of moonrocks


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being a dangerous American patriot guy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stereotyping Americans.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for bein american


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not being able to predict this ban.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you reached your 50 posts a day limit.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I didn't :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u almost have


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I love your username


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned becuz I love the monkey ^_^
(and thx ures is awsome too )


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned.

Like, zOMG, ur username is sooooooo aweeesomeee!!!111!! lulz. I can haz a gud laugh? LoL~


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to be funny..


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being hollow.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a queen ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an English man.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a Queen that's English.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling Australia a cling on Country.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I suspect you of being a christian fundamentalist attempting to take over the website.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for suspecting such a thing


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for discouraging a critical attitude.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm Christian how wrong can you be LOL.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for bein a christian in denial!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not telling me what city your from !


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not asking,
Banned for beating me in the other thread, 
Banned because your a christian god knows everything just ask him


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Jehovas Witness.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for bein a bible basher  lol XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for eating all my bananas


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ooo eee ahh ahh! *does monkey dance* (Banned for running out of bananas) :lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because what the hell is that chunkyfunkymonkey conversation going on here?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for calling me chunky ;( lol ^_^


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because,


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

banned because I don't have any Ben & Jerry's infront of me ;(


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omg monkeyboy wants chunkymonkey ice cream!!! lol ^_^ 

Banned for not having ben and jerrys infront of u  I ban myself for the same reason!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for all those icons.

Also banned for using 'monkeyboy' instead of 'me'.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I already banned myself for having no ice cream + u still feel the need to ban me not once but twice more!!!!!  so mean lol ^_^ 

Banned for banning MonkeyBoy


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

You dont expect me to say I'm sorry, right? :lol

Banned because it should be, MonkeyBoy™


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> I'm sorry,
> 
> Banned because it should be, MonkeyBoy™


Apoligy accepted :rofl

and banned because I dont know how to do the little tm  lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for making happy faces like this ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because thats my favourite face!!!! and im always happy when im posting on here lol ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for messing up my sleep schedule.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not registering earlier.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being inside the fire...thus making you hot.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because of good signature.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for choosing a good reason to ban the other person! ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being an amiable person. ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning aqua man.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being supposedly monotonous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm eating a giant bread stick and running out of time.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you shouldn't care about time.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because time is a precious thing and you only have so much of it!!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I think I've posted this before, aah who cares anyway:


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam cant ban you because oprah already did  [w8 thats oprah right?] lol :/ 
Banned because I dont know wether or not thats oprah! 

P.S if it is did u know she has 6 toes?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

6 toes?!?!?!

Just when you think you know someone then BAM! They have 6 toes...

OK so Banned for being king of monkey world which I can only assume is part of your plan to create a planet ruled by apes, and I've seen 'Planet of the Apes' and it didn't end well for humans!

P.S. Yeah thats hurr.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuu!! Apes arnt monkeys  Apes are more like humans. lol XD 

But yeah my plan is to 1 day be carried around by humans in a chair made of gold  

Banned for thinking a monkey is an ape ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about monkeys way too much.

Also banned because I have to dress up tonight.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for choosing to be a toaster and not another appliance


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

'Banned for thinking southern California is lame'
- _Everyone_

inb4 banned for being a little toaster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you will listen to cartmans authoratay...


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it's Cartman's* and I'm a b******.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you're a bad-***.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for thinking you were a fictional whatever century Italian geezer with an incredibly stereotypical Italian name tailored for American audiences.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Banned for going on about how you hate this thread then popping up here. You charlatan.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Kill me now.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Hold on,I'm just going to fetch my spoons.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for posting before me


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I've seen that sentence so many times.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for see'ing that sentence so many times yet still continue to look at it lol >: D


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

typemismatch said:


> Hold on,I'm just going to fetch my spoons.


Enjoy:


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for taking spoons for granted.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being the Queen of Diamonds


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for liking Diamonds more than Spades.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for liking spades more than diamonds  
I had such an awsome diamond tiara u coulda had aswell since im the King of MonkeyWorld. Owell ill save it for someone who likes diamonds *passes garden spade* - enjoy =]


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Northerner.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Southerner.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this is likely going to take me the remainder of the year to finish if not longer.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking about your personal problems.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the allies Committed so many Crimes and Atrocities between 1918 and 1950 that I'm going to be busy for years.


----------



## Bryan II (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for talking about history.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being all alone in Ohio.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to top 100 before I even touch the Soviet crimes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reveling in Modern History!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Family Guy still makes me laugh.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Enjoy:


Brilliant, love it. How do these things even get made?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Enjoy:


I love that video. :clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired and cranky


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being bad tempered and irrational.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your name reminds me of the Tanzania ads that are displayed during Sounders FC games.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for giving yourself a name after a band


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I initially thought you were male.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because my hands are cold, its snowing, and your from india which im guessing is the total opposite  gimme that sunshine!!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you want my sunshine. Oh you can take it all. I want your rain ^_^ But you're still banned


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol trust me you dont want english weather  Banned for thinking u do!!!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because the English bore me everytime I see them discussing about their rainy weather.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for getting easily bored.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for judging people that get easily bored


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not doing anything about it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting to do something about it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being le tired.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for using french and reminding me of the new war thing they just entered (eep scary stuff  )


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because hopefully the French won't surrender again.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because their asking britain to send in troops and we dont wna :lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because that's enough no laughing is allowed here!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree. Only serious faces are allowed here.










But still you're banned. I cannot explain why, but you still are.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

*pulls serious face* 

OK YOU!!! your banned for posting a picture!!! RWAAR lol ^_^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

For being a funky monkey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using smilies.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for having a cool sig


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having no sig, come on man just google one! :idea


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned. It's "Come on, man. Just Google one."

Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there is no such thing as a "Nazi"

*INB4* Being banned for working for the Gestapo.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED for protecting hitler!!!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being Hitler's third cousin.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about you-know-who.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for avoiding to write "Hitler" like he's Voldemort.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg *covers eyes* Banned for mentioning he of whome we should not speak  ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you should know, Chuck Norris, solves everything.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Chuck Norris does nothing.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you got your *** kicked by Chuck Norris.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I kicked Chuck Norris's ***.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for abuse against the elderly


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling Chuck Norris one of the elders. Banned because I agree. Ooooooooooh :lol


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for agreeing with your ban and double banning!:wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using old boiler smiley.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for keeping me up at night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for blaming others for your own faults.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being the voice of reason.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I Jelly, Brah.

Inb4 Banned for talking about bras. - Banned because I said "brah," which is completely different.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for trying to look innocent.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for..... Banned for making me think of writing a ost that does not look good for me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you burnt my toast.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my cats sitting on my lap watching me play games.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for adding a smilie, so as people would think your happy !


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because that was actually a happy situation!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because of secrets....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am very tired and am going to go pass out and no doubt have the annoying lucid dreams I have when I'm exhausted which make me sleep all day and wake up with sore muscles. :yawn


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because tomorrow is Hockey Night in Canada!!!! Go Canucks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for watching Ice Hockey, seriously who watches that shi*e ?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because you don't realize my sister's boyfriend's family loves ice hockey..


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because it seems to have so many fans in Canada.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the only Ottoman on the forum.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of the ottoman empire


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because _this_ is an Ottoman:










^ and it's red like the empire


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that shade of red is bright. :|


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being racist against red  lol ^_^ 
also banning Brasilia cus in england we call ottomans puffays (not sure how to spell it) lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to spell :clap


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

:idea 

Banned for not putting a period after the sentence.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a good observer :afr


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> cus in england we call ottomans puffays (not sure how to spell it) lol ^_^


We do? :teeth 
I learnt a new word today :yay

Queen of Spades is banned for yet again forgetting to leave a full stop (as we call them in England) after her sentence!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Darn it lol.

Banned for being obsessed with full stops. Look, I've added the full stop this time. You can't point that out now. :clap


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned for not forgetting the "full stops". :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think of cha cha and how many hops you do this time.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned for banning me for making you think of cha cha and how many hops. :yay


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not criss-crossing when instructed to do so.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I havent seen you for a while.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I missed you too?

Inb4 Banned because my post had nothing to do with missing you. - Banned for disappointing me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a big poster...in this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for just now noticing that I'm #2 in the number of posts in this thread, about to surpass Monotony in a fairly short period of time.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned for having 1,141 posts more than me in this thread. XD


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because who's disappointing who or who's missing who, I didnt understand.


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Banned because some things are just not meant to be understood.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for making the most sensible and well thought out life changing post ever to be posted in this thread.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for promoting to the upper class. I bet you're now drinking champagne in front of your fireplace at home.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I made it sound like I missed you, and you didn't know.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im tired but not going to bed cus im too busy banning you!!! ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have to out spam ze toaster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because where I live is a freaking dust bowl.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in a land of dust, dust and more dust and I thought my room was dusty :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned because where I live is a freaking dust bowl.


Banned for comparing it to a dust bowl.



Monotony said:


> Banned for living in a land of dust, dust and more dust and I thought my room was dusty :no


Banned for trying to "out-spam" me and post before me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking about moving to a dust bowl state.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I would rather go to Sydney and live in a small house.

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm running out of cereal.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because cereal is running over you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because cereal has rights to you know!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because America is a state of psychopathic murderers.

Yep :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hating on Americas constitutional rights to be able to shoot anyone you feel like.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm not living in America, and i wanna shot you all up anyway.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's not what it means.

Banned for purposely leading statements to make a certain group look bad.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because of your big porn collection.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that collection was deleted permanently two years ago.

Inb4 Banned for not knowing it was part of a multi-post joke.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in the United States of Genocide. 

Inb4 banned for having more posts then you in this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling it United States of Genocide.

Banned for not being very good at post predictions.

Inb4 Banned for _________________ (insert reason here).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because America is up [email protected] creek without a paddle.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it is completely screwed.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you slayed my pet dragon.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think that is referring to something sexual.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for saying "Inb4".


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for giving him dirty thoughts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to keep me from getting to #1 in the number of posts in this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the wood through the trees.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the truth through the lies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the spiders under your bed.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking there would be spiders under his bed. It's mean to imply that his bedroom is dirty enough for spiders to roam under his bed.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It Implies I don't actively burn them out.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not belonging to the appreciation of spiders group.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for banning people too much!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for not belonging to the appreciation of spiders group.


Banned for thinking there is a spiders appreciation group.



ACCV93 said:


> Banned for banning people too much!


Banned because there's never enough banning, unless it's 50 bans in 24 hours.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for not being a regular size toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with an original ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this is hilarious :lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for murdering my childhood.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because your title reminds me of the alternate current.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking about electricity.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a monarch.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for playing the double guitar.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for playing a single guitar, which is less spectacular than playing a double guitar.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Then now I should ban you for not playing a guitar.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for not being a triangle expert like myself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm, bored lonely and have a migraine.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I always wanted a migraine and you have it.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you always wanted to have a migraine? You can take mine.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I can tell you you really don't want to have a migraine. :no

Edit: Banned for sneaking in between my ban, and also for not spending your time on more useful activities, such as responding to me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I can't make out what the animal in your avatar is.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's a hedgehog. Isn't that obvious? No one cares for hedgehogs...


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

What is the point of this thread? It should be locked.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting this thread locked. :wife


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for still using that smiley. 

Also its true, sometimes this thread can be really boring.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, but then, life is boring, so what difference does it make?
You're banned by the way. If you want to know why, go consult the immortal Gods.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I think groundhogs are cute.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what a groundhog is :lol (oh wait is it that thing in Daniel c's pic? I thought that was a armidillo lol) XD

and OMG im banning chopper!! how dare u call this thread boring lol  THORS BAN HAMMER!!!!








Dam lucky  ur gna get it tho!! :lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Once and for all: it's a hedgehog. Not a groundhog. Not an armadillo. A hedgehog. Deal with it. You're all banned for lack of respect for hedgehogs.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I am still not convinced that it's a hedgehog.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

There. Look at it. How can that not be a hedgehog? It's got spikes. It's small. If that isn't a hedgehog, the world is done for. You're banned for reasons that are too obvious to further specify. :mum


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

lool I'm just teasing. Ok I am banning myself :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg I thought it was a hedgehog first aswell but then I saw it walking lol. I thought hedgehogs slimed along the floor  so I guessed armidillo lool  

Banned for not being convinced its a hedgehog


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning yourself because I wanted to ban you :|


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for scaring my friend!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for living in the future.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you're the future king.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having a status that slightly frustrates me. :b


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being jelly. :b


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being young.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being younger.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being older than me :roll


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for singing "Hollywood Wh*re" song, by Papa Roach.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for listening to Papa Roach.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for saying something I agree with.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still looking like you didn't shave often.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because you're only looking at my face. (oh boy)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's half of your face.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because sometimes half is better than the full thing :lol (jokinnnnnng!!!!)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for laughing while having a dirty mind.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking "Inb4" is cool & unique, while it's actually the opposite (IMO).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he will blindly use Inb4 until the day he dies.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being an Atheist


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being an Atheist.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having the same queen as me!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having an even number of posts


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having such an adorable little bunny in your avatar. Oh I want to squeeze it!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to squeeze random animals.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am here.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to steal the attention by announcing your presence to everyone.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for wanting all the attention for yourself.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm trying to improve my SA and get better, by getting more attention and practicing how I react to it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for aspiring to be an attention whoring ****. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't endorse that type of behavior.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't endorse Liberalism.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'm Liberal.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Liberal, Communist, Zionist, Conservative.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you forgot Libertarian.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming that you are trying to improve your life skills. :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spelling Australia wrong in your location :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making me check, and double banned for being wrong. :kma


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking Australia is all that matters.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Geheime Staatspolizei.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because die Polizei haben nothing on me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ja sie tun.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

Banned for encouraging toaster porn.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a dirt mind and blaming him for having a dirty mind. Also banned for sticking it into a toaster getting 4th degree burns and trying to sue the toaster manufacturer.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't waste time suing toaster manufacturers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for getting crapped on twice in the last hour.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't get crapped on by anyone.

Banned for being into some disgusting stuff.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having no location, no gender M/F , basically just banned.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because this is how I picture you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because poor old Steve has passed away, while I'm still alive and kicking.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Steve is what made Austrailia cool. All the American kids want to go to Austrailia because of him.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I went to his Zoo 'Australia zoo' last year, and it was awesome.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because Ive never been to a zoo for about 10 years.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because because I want to go to the zoo.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned because I want to go to India


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I think that's great.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because it's cold here.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I have my narcisim turned on and I feel that my fabulousness is lacking in this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having a signature that is like THE TRUEST THING EVER, considering I fricken HATE spiders.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the mistakes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not using the grill.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being the Celts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Ascendancy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the Brotherhood is immune to bans.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the brotherhood of St Laurence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the NSADAP.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because I'm stupid enough to ban God


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by A.H.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning without evidence.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a detective.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I'm jelly bro


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not admitting that you're jelly bro.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there's such thing as a "jelly bro"


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm living proof of the existence of jelly bros.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're not made of jelly.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm way too bored to post more


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to make Jello later because of all the jelly in this thread


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think of Jello Shots.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the manufactures of Aeroplane jelly.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still talking about that substance.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making me think of substance abuse.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think of NA, CA, and AA.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not making an @$$ out of u and me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned because i didn't assume.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Nooooo posted too late.



ACCV93 said:


> Banned for not making an @$$ out of u and me.


Banned for not sending me a polar bear that I can put a saddle on and ride while carrying a phaser and take over the world. Like so just with the unicorn replaced by a polar bear, the gun by a phaser, and the cat by me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Triple banned for posting large pics in this hallowed thread!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Quadruple banned.

Inb4 Quintuple banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban the King.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you're the King.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not bowing when you speak to the King.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't bow to anyone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not obeying Royal protocol.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because anything Royal applies to the British.

For example, Royal Air Force is part of the British Armed Forces.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am British. I just happen to live in the Antipodes.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying you're closer to being an Aussie.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

sorry, just can't do it. My bad


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

banned for not doing it right


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Tibble said:


> banned for not doing it right


WTF!!! banned for banning me for not doing it right! LOL :b


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making that girl pose for your avatar and not letting her smile very much.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

and btw - some of you may say or think "she was banned, so she was cold busted" but I used my 'Get out of Ban Free Card' which everyone who was banned on here has one of!!! 

Just so ya know!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming to have get out of Ban Free Card, they are issued by Royal command.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Banned for questioning my Royalty! How Dare U Sir!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Roundheads.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned by the Roundheads.


you ******* Parliamentarian. Death to Lord Fairfax and his followers. :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for vulgar language, I'm not at home to Mrs rude you know.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for this reason


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for killing Kenny, you *******!!!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm the one who killed him!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being ridiculously punctual.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being too early.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a SAS pimp.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not being a pimp!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about pimps.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for pimping my ride.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not enjoying your ride.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because that just sounded dirty.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind.

Banned because it's not illegal since she's in her 20s.

Inb4 Banned for also having a dirty mind.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by 2k.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting me stuck with that thought in my mind from your previous ban.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

lol. banned for making me feel guilty.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having a username I have no idea what it's about.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making me wna hug the dog in your avatar!!! lol ^_^


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having a status that confuses me!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not watching Neil's Puppet Dreams.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there are better shows on TV.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there's nothing to watch on tv


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting bored so easily.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for treason against the Queen by tearing a banknote with her portait on it!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not treason if I'm not British.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in a Traitorous Rebel Genocidal Terrorist state!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for hating on America when I don't openly hate on Canada, because I don't hate on Canada.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Canada is now a degenerate Liberal Zionist state but still has yet to commit atrocities unlike the US.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I slept all day and am still tired :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for constantly trying to compare the US and Canada by picking stuff that favors Canada.

Banned for trying to ban immediately after me and seeing your evil plan not work out.

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for only stating three bans instead of more


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for encouraging spam.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for always being the person I ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for persecuting him


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of persecution when I was merely stating a fact!!!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because we need fewer facts and more fiction here


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to face reality.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he said we meed less facts and more fiction hence lets talk about the Holocaust.

Banned because damn right I went there :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about the Holocaust.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning people for talking about Fairy Tales.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for just saying the Holocaust is a fairytale? If I heard that correctly wtf


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not a tale and it's not about fairies.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for believing in the little people at the bottom of the garden.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not specifying which garden it is you are talking about.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you should know your Celtic folklore.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not Irish. I wish I was Irish.

Inb4 Banned for wanting to be Irish.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned you in a while.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lurking.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to distract me with a dancing monkey.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a real 90s hip hop fan.

Edit: Banned for beating me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

banned for having a little toaster


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Toaster :Banned because the Irish are not the only Celtic nation, there are the Cornish the Welsh and the Picts from Scotland.

Edit: Banned for barging in.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's a pain in the *** getting a wav file down to a 50kb ogg file.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for speaking in technical mumbo jumbo.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not converting it into an MP3 file.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because MP3's do not work for IF:L or arma2


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what IF:L is but Arma 2 is amazing.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because my urge to ban is out of control


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out that he should have moved on to mp4s.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning mp4s, really what were you thinking about.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind before anyone else.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying 'dirty mind' more than everyone else on this thread put together.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because saying what we are actually thinking would be much worse.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because IF:L ww2 game using Arma 2 engine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for excessive talk about gaming.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because video games are awesome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because COD and all it's players should burn in the fiery pits of Hell.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2008)

Banned because it's winter and i still have spiders.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by 'The Situation.'


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for being younger than me grrrrrrrrr:twak


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being addicted


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being younger then her :no


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being younger than me! lol XD (Also banned for having spiders in your signature. Me no likey likey spiders ;(


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because did you just say 'likey'?

Inb4 twice?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because what? :con


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by the 8 min workout series.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning that girl before I could ban her.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for calling Monotony a girl. Don't you think we are past that stadium by now? :no


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because we don't say 'past that stadium' in our neck of the woods.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out my mistake in skipping Monotony's post.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I couldn't care less!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being racist? :stu


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for sending me that awsome monkey gif  ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for thinking everything is about race.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

banned for getting me in trouble on Y!A


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because now you can get in trouble in YA for simply breathing.  Too much reporting.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

what's YA?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> what's YA?


yahoo! answers


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> yahoo! answers


Oh I read that all the time I should know better

#inb4 Banned for not knowing any better


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not trying it. Jk, try the Polls & Surveys section its quite fun.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reading it all the time.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED because ur names making me think of toast which is making me hungryy!!!! lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting hungry so easily.


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Banned for saying hes banned for getting hungry so easily


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for joining one year ago and not posting very much, meaning you lurk a lot I guess.

Inb4 Banned for being uncertain.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against lurkers.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's discrimination after one statement.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I can read your mind.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be able to do such a thing.

If you can read my mind, what am I drinking right now?

Inb4 _________________ (insert text here). - Banned for being wrong.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are drinking some form of liquid.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for claiming to have telepathy :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for doubting my ability to read someones mind.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for making two false claims now :b  hahah


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for thinking Manchester is no good compared to London. How could you betray your people like that?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your sarcastic pic on my beautiful video post.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being able to specify by reading my mind.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned for thinking Manchester is no good compared to London. How could you betray your people like that?


Rofl cant believe you got to ban me argh!:hahaLOL but that was really funny. Anyway little toaster is banned because.....just because


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning the person above you first.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because you WERE the first person above me and I did ban you lol:lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to get *****ed at tomorrow. :roll


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Screenaddict said:


> Banned because you WERE the first person above me and I did ban you lol:lol


Banned because this sounded dirty.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.



Monotony said:


> Banned because I'm going to get *****ed at tomorrow. :roll


Banned for using asterisks instead of boxes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting two quotes in one ban.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not posting any quotes. - Don't start quoting or I'll ban you.

Inb4 Banned for threatening to ban me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for '-' after '.'


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ban away Little Toaster see if I care, Banned for threatening to ban me.

Edit:Banned for pushing in, there is a queue you know !


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i'm jealous of how cool you are


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not showing me where the queue is.

EDIT: Banned for being too quick


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for allowing him to ninja ban


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not supporting ninja bans


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking there are ninja an supporters.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using the word ninja, that word is now banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you do not have the authority to ban any words.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned for burning my little toast.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have to untangle a bajillion cords to empty the rest of these boxes of junk in my room.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

anonymid said:


> Banned for burning my little toast.


Banned for making me think of food and making me hungry.



Monotony said:


> Banned because I have to untangle a bajillion cords to empty the rest of these boxes of junk in my room.


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not following tannasg's decree on the banning of the word "ninja"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. Ninja. 

Banned for provoking the use of the word "ninja."

Inb4 Banned for spamming the word "ninja."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your hyper meltdown.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spam of Inb4 and generally annoying others in this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being out of your depth little boy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling him a little boy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just went through 3 bottoms less boxes of tangled cords and various pieces of junk and I still cant find my Diablo 3 or Starcraft 2 boxes.
Banned because I don't rememberer having so god damn many starwars and warcraft books :x But I still need to put them on the bookshelf to fill up all the empty gaps. :mum


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a video game nerd.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Banned for not being a big toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a SAS BTPAY Addict.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not protecting spiders.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because if I encountered Austrailian spiders in my house, I would probably end up shooting them to kill them.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a great statement. I'd shoot them too even though I don't have a gun.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for NEVER making a great statement i.e post


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for being a hater.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being sexist by refraining from not banning her based solely on her gender


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned solely because of your gender.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of your evil political affiliation.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't get politics.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because i don't care about politics.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't care either.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with a better reason to ban someone.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it doesn't matter, point is to ban someone with whatever reason you can come up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being onfire.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning my friend!!!! *throws apple at head* lol ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not throwing tomatoes.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because he should throw eggs instead.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my friend can be such an idiot at times :lol


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for being 18.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's just a number once you become an adult.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I'd like to see more improvements in SAS members' sense of humour.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having memes.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because i dont know what a meme is and im gna google it!! 
"an image passed from 1 internet user to another"? I dont see any image!! lol XD

BANNED FOR CONFUSING MEEEE :lol ^_^


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

For Monotony,

Haha, dont we all have memes, you mammal! 

Banned because cats triple our number of memes.

For Chunky,

Oh, please dont search for it more or you will be banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for getting the joke.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Chopper Majeure said:


> For Monotony,
> 
> Haha, dont we all have memes, you mammal!
> 
> ...


Banned for saying "haha" instead of "lol"



Monotony said:


> Banned for getting the joke.


Banned for ninja posting.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for failing to ban the intended person.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your stupid status.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being mad bro.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling me bro.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I read that as "banned for being mac pro".

Inb4 its 00:00.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It's 5:01 PM


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being ahead.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because your abouts to visit my profile and see all the work i've put into it !!!!!!! mwahah ^_^ just finished my profile :3


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking pictures at the bathroom mirror.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol [email protected]@@ im too shy to take them anywhere else XD 

Banned for pointing it out!! lol ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being addicted to this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you would ban him either way (for being addicted to this thread also).


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to predict he would ban me wether I was or wasnt addicted to this thread!!! >: D 

(P.S I am addicted but I get so many pm's I get busy answering them lol) ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for exaggerating the number of PMs you receive.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol nuuuuuu XD I only talk to about 4 ppl but by time I respond to 1 I got a reply from other lol ^_^ 

Banned for saying I got no friends!!!!  lol XD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for fishing for sympathy.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for fishing for compliments.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuuu ur suppose to be on my [email protected]@ *deletes* :lol XD  

Banned for betrayin meeeeee ^_^

oh u beat me at posting lol

banned for posting before me!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being so friendly.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for changing your ban 
It was originally something to do with speaking
making me change mine


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not quoting, making your suspicions invalid.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for not quoting, making your suspicions invalid. P.S I think funkymonky is so awsome. and england is an EPIC country! Long live the queen and long live funkymonky king of monkeyworld


Banned for making me use quotes incase u change your message!! 
(P.S thanks  ) lool ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being creepy by quoting and keeping the messages.

Banned for changing the quotes and trying to make me think you're into blackmailing people.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol nuuuu XD 

banned for joining the chat room and leaving just as I typed hi!!!!  lol


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Banned for bein' a creeper.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh  lol 

banned for coming from a newer england than me!!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

This thread is now banned for 12 hours!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your authority doesn't mean anything here.

Funky Monkey is banned because I left for a reason not involving you.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for banning others before i can ban them


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im feeling sleepy and banning makes me happy :lol ^_^ 
(and I know u didnt leave cus of me  ) was a good reason to ban tho lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being sleepy.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being the last person I banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with an original ban.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not being the person below me (yet)


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for NOT SPEAKING LOUD ENOUGH


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for making a post that sounds dirty.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for Inb4. And for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for always being online.

Edit: banned for beating me two days in a row.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for deja vu.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Trinity is not here to ask you what you just said.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for never sleeping.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm on a weird sleep schedule.

Inb4 Banned for being on a weird sleep schedule.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for a sneaky ban.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because is that Stonehenge?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for leaving SP references to me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a lame Southerner.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a human, which sucks donkey balls.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because then, I want to know which animal you are.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm an alien, obviously.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be an Alien when infant you are still inferior to my Alieness.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not correcting the autocorrect.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because my backs still hurting 2 days in a row :lol XD


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for doing all sorts of weird things that make your back hurt.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for envisioning him doing weird things.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for pointing it out instead of coming up with a different topic.


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

Banned for not specifying what part of North America he lives in and making me assume he lives in 'murica


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for murkia **** ya


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not using proper words.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because talking back is verboten.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because deine Worte sind verboten.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what that means.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because das ist Deutsch. Sprichst du kein Deutsch? Du kannst das Internet benutzen, aber du willst nicht meine Worte verstehen?

Inb4 Banned for being rude in German.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Nein Sie sind wegen Blasphemie hingerichtet werden.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not sticking to banning only.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Gebannt weil du denkst wirklich du Deutsch sprachen? Ha ha ha du Verlierer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not insulting him in Turkish instead.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Güzel fikir ama onun yerine sana hakaret etsem daha hoş olur. Çünkü şu an üstümdeki insan sensin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Verboten, weil das war komisch, nicht


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a good avatar pic.
Edit: this was meant for chopper, but I like the dragon too.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for editing your post


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being mega boring.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm allowed to because its a free country.

Edit: Banned for making me edit again.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being too slow at posting!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for liking the Yankees

:mum


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hahaha


banned for not knowing my favorite team is the Angels!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

That's more tolerable.

Banned for liking angels and Yankees??

I like bout 8 teams, so I'm really goofy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Angels cuz it runs in the family, Yankees cuz they are good, and Rockies cuz I have family in Colorado too 


Banned for not listing the 8 teams you like


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Phillies, Pirates, Whitesox, Tigers, A's, Giants

Oops , I think it's 6. But I could be forgetting some teams

Banned 4 liking rockies. Boo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking about baseball, yawn.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm on a siegsserie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having no clue what I am talking about.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making her not have a clue what u was talking about!! ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning her before I could ban her.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for innuendo.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol  banned for making me laugh ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting a dirty mind from these posts.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol nuuuuuuuuu!!! banned for banning someone who was not guilty XD


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because we're all guilty.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Banned because I can't pronounce your status


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not even trying to figure out how to pronounce it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's been 4 hours since anyone has banned me.

Inb4 Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for complaining.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking I was complaining.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming that you weren't complaining, when I know the truth.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you don't know the whole truth.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can handle the truth.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because the truth is reality.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the truth and reality are open to interpretation.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your.... Never mind.

Inb4 banned for not finishing the reason for the ban.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I believe nevermind is one word not, two. Never mind, I googled it an I'm wrong.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for poor English skills.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't speak English, I speak 'merican.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for claiming Americans have their own language.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for talking about languages.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for teaching English.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because your location reminded me of Tasmanian Devil (OMG I LOVED THAT CARTOON!!!) lol


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because people banned him for his country so many times that it started to be really boring. 

I'm banned for banning an innocent.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Flarblagahgahagaha







lol ^_^ (I think he sounded something like that anyway :lol) 
Banned because tazmanin devil said so


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my dream last night wasn't real :x


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not sharing your dream with us  lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because dreams are personal.

No one has banned me in 3 hours. I guess I win 

Inb4 Banned for thinking you win if no one bans you.
Inb4 Banned for complaining.
Inb4 Banned for being impatient.
Inb4 Banned for the overuse of the word "Inb4."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is an absolute disgrace, what has happened to this thread. Poor old toaster hasn't been banned for 9 hours and 40 minutes. This forum is now banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you could ban the entire forum.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being ignorant of my wide ranging powers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a fake Stonehenge in your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of my brilliant avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I refuse to call that a brilliant avatar.

Inb4 Banned for insulting my avatar like a typical jerk.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Ezio is awesome.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying Borgia is evil/awful/lame/violent/cruel.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking shop.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being Anti-Semitic by picking on the Borgia.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Anti-Semitism and all of its negative connotations.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to get more posts than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having too many more posts than me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for falling behind and into the horde of zombies er I mean your average every day degenerate human being.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because TV shows are much more entertaining than bans.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because T.V is only full of stupid shows with weak predictable plots.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Canada has too many shows from America.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for watching Canadian TV instead of Australian TV.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I do watch Australian TV, it is fractionally better than Canadian TV.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not comparing it to Tasmanian TV.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Tasmania is Australia.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Wikipedia says there's such a thing as Commonwealth of Australia. Just like Commonwealth of Virginia.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for comparing Australia to Virginia, banned again for living in Virginia.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being Human


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being sub-human.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Tasmania is Austrailia's version of Peurto Rico & Hawaii.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I keep getting crap drops in D3


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the last 5 care packages I got in BO2 were stupid UAV's!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I only understood about 75% of that ban.

B02?
UAV?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm too lazy to spell out Call of Duty:Black ops 2 and Unmmanned Aerial Vechicle.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a gamer.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for being a gamer.


Banned for having a rainbow in your profile picture, no multi-colored avatars allowed.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I reckon I don't know you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the boy from Delaware.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for expecting me to know everyone


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you probably dont know what _this_ is,


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting some sort of micro-organism that no one really cares about.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not appreciating micro-organisms


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I will cover your underwear with bob and his family


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because the micro-organism you dont care about highly effects the Nitrogen cycle.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

WOW that spider looks awsome Monotony  looks abit like a scary snowflake lol ^_^

Banned because I dont know what a nitrogen cycle is lol  BUT!!! I know what micro organisms are  mwahah go meeee ^_^


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

FunkyMonkey you are banned because, its not a spider. 

(and those smileys won't rescue you )


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that wasn't a spider... It was crabs


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew? thats what crabs look like o.0?? wow i'd faint if I saw those on me lol. Why dont ppl just pick them off then? I thought they were invisible or something.

Banned for teaching me what crabs look like ^_^ lol

Oh wait is that like a super zoom mode of a crab? but rly their super tiny and u cant see them? 
:lol oh god >.> I know nothing about STD's *hides* oo I just realized saying STD's makes me sound inteliigent :rofl (except the rest of what I said  ) lol ^_^

GRR I keep adding new stuff onto my post that makes me sound even dumber lol :/


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being dumb (had to be done) LOL


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I didnt know what it was but if its a crap then it must be a larvae. (what is a STD anyway?)

I'm banned for writing 'crap' instead of 'crab'.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning youself before I can!!! and not sure if ur joking about the STD thing but it stands for Sexual Transmitted disease lol XD 
I feel like a doctor or something now ^_^ come and ask me ur questions every1!!!! :lol ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because STD stand for Sexually transmitted disease and that particular one is a type of lice.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hmm thanks. 

Banned for knowing something I dont know.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I need a number 1 but im too busy banning you to go. But im going now. 
(btw a number 1 is a wee) lol ^_^ DONT WORRY I always wash my hands


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making much sense.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol ^_^ I never make much sense XD banned for not realizing !!!! lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for overdoing your obsession with monkeys.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!! lol XD I dont actully like monkeys that much. I LOVE chimpanzees tho ^_^
banned for having a toaster obsession >: D lol


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for betrayal against monkeys


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for not pronouncing it Funké Monké


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be of "Upper Class"


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying hes not when he lives in bucking palace!!! ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it's 
Bucking







Palace!! :lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL oh yeeah  XD

Banned for making me laugh XD and dam u find gifs quick :rofl ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to easy going.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL ^_^ banned becuz pingu told me to

I can do pingu voice SO good in real life mwahah  fla blubulululu fla blululu NOOD NOOOD!! :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for torturing that penguin and making it dizzy.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking that he could ever torture poor pingu...






DISCLAIMER: This might ruin your childhood memories forever.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of that pingu throw flash game.

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/games/pingu2

Inb4 Banned for putting a link to a violent game.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for playing the pingu throw flash game.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having played it earlier.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying I should play a video game for the under 12 market.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because games with blood is for a market well over 12.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for not being a big toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm getting tired of these talks about gun control.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

banned for probably owning a gun


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for impersonating Alec Guinness .


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm fully prepared for the apocalypse.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because only an American would say such a thing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you are just jeolous that you won't survive the never impending zombie apocalypses, whereas I will.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because zombies are already all around us.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making me wna watch resident evil  but I dont have it on dvd!!! lol :?


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

(I own them! Haha.) Banned for having monkey funk.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

awhhh banned for not sharing the resident evil dvd!!! lol


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for not living closer!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm so tired and can't think of a reason to ban.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for creating an army of spade monkeys!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for discovering a new species of monkeys


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not giving yourself any credit!! SpadeMonkeys were a joint operation! lol ^_^
CODENAME #OperationSpadeMonkeys :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's only tuesday


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for believing in dragons


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have a pet dragon.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for putting little toasters mind in the gutter again


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for making little toaster toast things for you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because "toaster" is probably a euphemism.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making your posts sound dirty.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for having a dirty mind


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

banned because sith are better


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh no U didn't

Banned because the strongest Sith are defeated by Jedi


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hate cooking


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining when you can get someone to cook for you (in restaurants).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f50/omg-my-toenail-fell-off-will-it-grow-back-150238/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being evil


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's evil when it was just a link.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for burning my toast


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for ban-blocking me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting a GIF of Christina Ricci.

Edit: banned for having the audacity to beat me to the ban.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for *pong* a GIF of Christina Ricci


?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm sure I don't know what you mean. :boogie


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I have the evidence!!

I'll see you in court.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm gonna take it easy on you this time, you can stay.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Sacramento and not Bellingham.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because ive been to Bellingham many times before.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for keeping a secret until now.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not respecting people's desires to keep secrets.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because archon wizard kills everything in less than 3 seconds.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because archon wizard has got nothing on me.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i am the archon wizard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not respecting Dorothy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Dorothy sounds like a *****s name.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me almost post something possibly funny but rude, but hold back because I don't want to be mean.

Inb4 Banned for holding back.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the wimpy bar kid.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for walking into a bar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not finishing that with a joke.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you finished your last sentence with 'a joke.'


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the town sheriff.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having your own secret police.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for "Dragon" this thread out even more.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Banned for making a pun, the lowest form of humor


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Banned for hating puns.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being Canadian.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for hating on Canada


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for being Canadian.


Banned for hating on Canadian girls.



nml said:


> banned for hating on Canada


Banned for ninja banning.

Inb4 Banned for complaining about ninja banning when you were 2 minutes late.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Virginia.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for living in Tasmania


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with your own idea.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being a little toaster.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Banned for not being norwegian wood.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for not realizing norwegian wood is sexy.


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for having an android avatar


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for wearing your hat wrong.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your username reminds me of Blackwood furniture.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about Blackwood furniture.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I know you live in Virginia.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for not being a kiwi


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned because I know you live in Virginia.


Banned because I can't confirm or deny that post.



KernigSF said:


> Banned for not being a kiwi


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for putting ice cream in a toaster


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting cartoons for children.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being a child who don't like cartoons.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for Blackwood. That's it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Blackwood again.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I only mentioned him once


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being shady.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because no ones secrets stay secret for long.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for not keeping secrets


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Teutonic order.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being happy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking routine.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being Voldemort's good cousin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for looking like an Orc.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for stealing my rainbow.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because today better be a good day.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because it isn't.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because if that is the case I will hunt you down


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because I'll come to you.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for coming too early...to Monotony.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not too early.


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for: Misleading representation of self. Not making toast like the star of the 80's film. Making me go get my own damn breakfast.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for saying something that should have remained unsaid


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for telling someone not to say something --- the truth shell set you free.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because this isn't the X-Files.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I shall hunt him down I've already bought my new chainsaw


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because, dude, you're not Jason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'll hang you from a coat hanger.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'll molest you in your dreams.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

banned because thats disturbing


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it wouldn't be disturbing if a girl said it.

Inb4 Banned for being a man***** to a random girl who wants to do dirty things to you.
Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because If a select few girls had said that to me I would not discourage it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to have multiple women involved at the same time.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I have class tomorrow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not working.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

banned for having a raindow in your avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an awkward stalker.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for enjoying it


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because these are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for changing your avvie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are chubby.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for calling me chubby when I'm not!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being sensitive about your chubbiness.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning a chubby person!! lol


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned for making a "chubby" joke and still keeping it non perverted.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for living in the woods.


----------



## Wide Awake Nightmare (Dec 12, 2012)

Banned because I've already been banned for that like 3 times.


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

Banned for wearing a beanie while I lost mine


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because your month just reached its end.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because animal in your avatar reminds me of a small chicken, for some reason >.>


----------



## Things Unsaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for your bigoted attitude toward the majestic hen who provides us with so much eggy goodness.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for talking about chickens.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being lost and knowing it!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for posting in a different thread than usual :sus


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned to a place with lots of spiders.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned to place with lots of social people.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because the Reapers will come to Vancouver soon.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for recently joining the addiction (SAS)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for living in my favorite European country.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Jcgrey said:


> Banned for living in my favorite European country.


banned for being alive.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Damn. that's ****ing cruel. Banned for being born.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning the jailbait! :um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Jailbait should be banned. Banned for thinking otherwise.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, I banned your for your status. It says "Alive". Banned for misunderstanding what I meant.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

DappleGrey is unbanned due to misunderstanding.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being forgiving.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for judging someone's forgiveness.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being misunderstood.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for pointing it out.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for Ezio.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for writing a word I don't know the meaning of.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> Banned for Ezio.


Banned for announcing that you're "Jailbait."


Mia 91 said:


> Banned for writing a word I don't know the meaning of.


Banned for ninjabanning.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned for announcing that you're "Jailbait."
> 
> Banned for ninjabanning.


Banned for banning two people.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Ich verbieten Sie lange Zeit!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Ich verbieten Sie lange Zeit!


Banned for banning me in german.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for making a mistake. *verbiete*


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for catching that when I'm in german class and I should've caught that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your love of the German language.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being embarrassed when you're competing with a Switz. Camman.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for your disdain of love of the German language !!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hiding behind a horse.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

sperren Just because I can


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for having a different thanksgiving


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for hatin' on canadians


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

:b
Banned for making me look up what dappled is


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

KernigSF said:


> :b
> Banned for making me look up what dappled is


 banned for not knowing what it was to begin with!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him for ignorance :no


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Banned for banning him for ignorance :no


banned for banning me for banning him for ignorance.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because every time my brother comes home and gets on his laptop the internet slows to a crawl I'm reaching the point where I'm going to burst through the drywall and ***** slap him :x


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not knowing that your brother is totally looking at HD porn.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he does have porn on his phone but I can open 50+ tabs of porn and watch 6 hd videos at the same time and not have my internet lag this badly 

Seriously the **** is he doing with the bandwith :wtf


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Banned because he does have porn on his phone but I can open 50+ tabs of porn and watch 6 hd videos at the same time and not have my internet lag this badly
> 
> Seriously the **** is he doing with the bandwith :wtf


banned for having absolute AMAZING internet.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

DappleGrey said:


> banned for not knowing that your brother is totally looking at HD porn.


LOL



Mia 91 said:


> Banned for being jealous.


Banned for not being jealous. I definitely am!


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for assuming I'm not jealous


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being neutral in WWII .


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for creating a devil.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against Devils.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Mia 91 said:


> Banned for creating a devil.


banned for having a horse.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for thinking I own that horse.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 21.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for snooping in my profile.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you will run out of your 50 posts for the day limit.


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because you are wrong, it's a new day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being ignorant.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

banned for living in a different timezone


----------



## Mia 91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for hurting my feelings. Boo.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for having feelings


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for having feelings


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Wtf! Double post ftw.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for thinking alike!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out the double post earlier.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being on the internet all day.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's called "all night." ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh PWND!!!! LOL.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using too many abbreviations, seriously you are killing the English language.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It's hilarious kamikaze bombing artillery spammers.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because for reminding me of DBZ.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for seeing kamakazi and thinking kamehameha


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting silly videos.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to find them interesting or amusing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its over 9000!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting childish GIFs.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not liking gifs.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for liking childish GIFS!!! (even tho I love them) lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for liking childish gifs and admitting it :O


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being that girl from India.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for hateing on india


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I was hating on India.

Banned for trying to make me look bad when it's actually all in your head.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because we're all actually just figments of your imagination.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lacking proof.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being a hardass


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me names.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be a SAS pro.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me out on it.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for spending a lot of time in this thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for realizing he spends alot of time on this thread which means u must be spending alot of time on it too!!! lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having Bieber fever XD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me want to make some lampshades :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an old woman.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

HollowPrince said:


> Banned for having Bieber fever XD


Banned for making me think you said "Bieber fiever."



Monotony said:


> Banned for making me want to make some lampshades :wife


Banned for ninja banning.



tannasg said:


> Banned for being an old woman.


Also Banned for ninja banning.

Inb4 Banned for complaining about ninja banning when you were 4 minutes late.
Inb4 Banned for banning more than one person in your post.
Inb4 Banned for quoting posts in your post.
Inb4 Banned for the overuse of the word Inb4.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not commenting on that great advice I gave you .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Nein I don't have enough human hides to make a new set of curtains.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for letting this go to Page 2 on Just For Fun.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for waiting 3 hours before your last post.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for doing the math.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being up this late.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for telling me something I already know... I should be asleep but **** it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for finding better reasons to ban people than me


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for breaking on through to the other side.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I rarely get a chance to ban you, thanks to different time zones.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for wanting to ban other people


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to ban different people than usual.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:int Banned because very soon I will have more posts than you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because nope.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because that made me laugh


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 'use the Force, Luke'.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being Neo.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being pure.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:rofl Banned for assuming I'm pure.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for admitting that in your status that women have no sense of direction. :teeth


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ ROFL

Banned because I'm currently in the middle of nowhere and loving it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because apparently it's 5:10 am I should get some sleep.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the Super Bowl is today, which is way better than the Grey Cup.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a chronic insomniac.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I didn't find a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because only the leprechauns know where I have hidden it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for living among the Leprechauns.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being o far head of u in time.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not being a large oven that could cook me up some nice sunny side up eggs with bacon right now.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not pointing out the spelling mistakes I made.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for pointing out the spelling mistakes you made


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a lame status.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for excessive banning.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stalking me enough to find out that it's excessive.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not realizing that you ban every other user.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can't ban myself.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you're the last one of your kind.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to be racist by saying "your kind."

Inb4 Banned for thinking that was racist.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for thinking that saying "InB4" would stop anyone from banning you for thinking that was racist.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being grey and not black or white.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your obsession with me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to achieve more posts than me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for eating all my cookies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that ... never mind.

Banned for making me want cookies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for almost saying something perverted.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your bizarre thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I just now realized Jennifer Lawrence played Katniss Everdeen.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for waiting 3 hours and 34 minutes to ban me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making a big deal out of the time lapse.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having 911 posts!! Your status has 9 letters in it!!

Inb4 Banned for being paranoid.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being on good terms with Lucifer.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not bowing when you talk to your betters.


----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)

banned bcause i said sooooo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a Blackwood forest.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for watching Stonehenge Apocalypse.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having the hots for me.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking they did


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being not nice.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for running out of ideas for banning someone.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for assuming that I ran out of ideas.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not lending me some of the ban ideas.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not asking


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being the future president.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being my vice president and advisor. ;D


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because her song quote says exactly what i think about Armageddon.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for making me think about the universe.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining when you have to be aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for "veiled sexism" :roll


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your country banned the penny.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your country murders civilians :wife


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for getting bored of being God.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning Monotony for trying to keep himself at the top for the highest number of posts in this thread.

Inb4 Banned for spamming in this thread.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for denying friendship on a social anxiety forum.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being so lame that he rejected you.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because your avatar gives me strong associations with Little Red Riding Hood.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Banned for denying friendship on a social anxiety forum.


Banned for hallucinating because I received no friend request.



DappleGrey said:


> banned for being so lame that he rejected you.


Banned for making him feel worse about the hypothetical rejection.



Daniel C said:


> Banned because your avatar gives me strong associations with Little Red Riding Hood.


Banned for thinking of a little girl wearing red.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for making me think you look like your avatar in real life.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I would only look like that if we lived in the 16th century.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not giving us much information about you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I like my privacy.

Not that kind of privacy, you dirty minded people. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the stupid teacher took 75 minutes to explain something that should of taken 5 and prevent me from talking to my friend today just because he likes to babble on about inane bull****.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for raging and neglecting grammar.

Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Neo-Grammar nazi.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Neo-Nazis don't have any effect on us.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i'm reporting this thread




you're all going to jail


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a communist I'm sending you to the gallows.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being ***** *** snitch.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the censor has me confused over whether I should be insulted or laugh my *** off :con


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

It was actually intended for Brasilia

Banned for posting before I could.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Monotony said:


> Banned for being a communist I'm sending you to the gallows.


Banned for posting an inappropriate and rather crude ... ... inference that being a communist means you should be banned.

Oh yeah and also because of the inappropriate emoticon.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for being a crybaby about an "inappropriate" emoticon and inference when there is far worse stuff in other threads.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it's fun.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having fun.....inside the fire.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking your a Monarch you cant rule by Divine right when god doesn't give his consent :wife


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for trying to take away my ruling rights. :twak


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to keep me from having more posts than Monotony in this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to hit me with a stick. There's only one person I would let hit me with a stick and its not you. :twak


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not liking sticks.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for liking sticks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because sticks are cool.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for knowing where the cool sticks are


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because i feel rather pathetic.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not explaining why


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because you're not.

edit: banned for being quicker.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not being quick enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because doctors appointments at 2pm suck :x


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because doctors appointment at 6 pm on a cold day, sucks more.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because in this situation it doesn't.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because going to doctors generally sucks.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I agree with you, doctors appointments are horrible.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I've said 6 years ago to one of the doctors to "go **** himself", to which he said, "It happens a lot".


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because waiting rooms are evillll


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to prevent me from getting more posts than you in this thread.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for turning this into a competition.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming it's a competition.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for making it seem like one.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for cool username


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for "thinking of cleverness".


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for emulating "big brother" - know ur boundaries. big brother is always llitstening to make sure u do ur homework on time


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what you're saying.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I agree with you


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because i disagree with both of u


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for denying that we're right.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for creating an army of evil spade monkeys!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being obsessed with monkeys.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being so....little.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making fun of his size :no


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for pointing out that hes "little" :lol ^_^

Awh BANNED FOR BEATING ME TO IT!! lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for losing out on a chance to ban me! :haha


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being wrong *KAPOW*


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Darn it FM...

Banned for being good at aiming. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not dodging


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to train your dragon.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm ill and I blame you for it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur not ill. ur just confused by the armidillo in ur pic >: D lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with the groundhog in his avatar!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because it's not a groundhog its clearly a hippopotomas

and I can't spell hippopopopoptoommasstomato


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's spelled "hippopotato".


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm standing far above all your petty jests about my avatar.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because you should be doing something else right now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I almost punched the Dr.

Oh your nose is bleeding? lets check your ears and neck...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being an evil mastermind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I may be a mastermind but I'm far from evil. :twak


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

banned because I like spiders.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ people will hate me for this but haterz gun hate


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for copying ventura


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because I almost punched the Dr.
> 
> Oh your nose is bleeding? lets check your ears and neck...


? Banned because I dont get your sense of humour.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you look like the girl in your avatar.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for expecting people to look like their avatars.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because a monarch is never confused... it's always the subjects.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm confused.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because you make everyone confused.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hunting polar bears. :twak


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to keep me from getting more posts than you in this thread.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting a gif and assuming everyone gets the reference.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for assuming people wouldn't get the reference


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're supposed to be The One who doesn't get weak over something like a cold.

Inb4 Banned for thinking that I'm weak.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of waffles.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting waffles in the middle of the night, which is so typical.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Shrek is so old now.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for getting Shrek mad.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the King is back.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for turning into a frog.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for turning into Mog from one of my favourite childhood books: Meg and Mog










^ Meg and Mog.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for having lyrics in your signature that I recognize by can't quite put my fingers on.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being lyrically aware.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i think i might make meg and mog my avatar


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for keeping your promises.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> i think i might make meg and mog my avatar


banned for not banning anyone.

I'm also banning myself for being a hypocrite.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having a poem in ur signature!!! ^_^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for stabbing that monkey because he didn't give you his banana! :eek



DappleGrey said:


> banned for keeping your promises.


What promises?...:sus hmmmmmmmmmmm?



DappleGrey said:


> *banned* for not banning anyone.
> 
> I'm also banning myself for being a hypocrite.


You're not a hypocrite because you did ban me

+ Banned myself for going on a mass banning rampage - this is why we should ban guns.

*shoots himself*


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> *What promises*?...:sus hmmmmmmmmmmm?
> 
> You're not a hypocrite because you did ban me
> 
> ...


A. read her signature
B. a while back, I didn't ban anyone, I just made plain post.
C. banned for shooting yourself, which is actually illegal.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because there was so much to read.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being against potatoes.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm in a good mood today.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned before reaching 1000 posts.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because he hasn't reached a 1000 yet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because as of this ban nein he hasn't


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being the 24539th reply


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for counting the number of replies.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for loving headbands

EDIT: If that's actually a headband in your avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for paying too much attention to her headband.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Brasilia said:


> :yawn


Banned for not giving out a ban.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> Banned for not giving out a ban.


:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned beacuse you dont watch spongebobsquarepants :teeth


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I sure do!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that tickles.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're not fat like Patrick.

Inb4 Banned for calling him fat.
Inb4 Banned for being rude.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just spent the last 2 and a half hours wandering the halls. :mum


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because i associated this smiley with Monopoly here :bash and this one :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because go directly to jail don't pass go.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I don't grammar following like either


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Nazi grammar hard to is than better yours yes said like through, want to out go with me?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because in soviet mother sits you on being for a spy chair russia


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because dafuq you smoking junkie?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because do you mean Darfur*, are* you smoking jungle*?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning banning. :yawn


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because do you mean Dafur*, are* you smoking jungle*?


Banned because it's spelled Darfur.



Toad Licker said:


> Morning banning. :yawn


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for misquoting me - I spelt it as Darfur

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for zionist propaganda. I hereby sentence you to 4,270 lashes.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

*Banned for not being a girl thus me not being able to ask you to be my valentine. gush*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because he is a girl, and a spy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I wasn't aware I was a lesbian. :blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because who said you were lesbian? whatever you say i guess :stu


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because according to you I'm a girl, If that is so then I must obviously be a lesbian since I'm attracted to females. Derp :roll


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for building on the same joke for too many posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not laughing! 1,800 lashes for you


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assigning an arbitrary number of lashes to everyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned, 2,665 spiders


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because he deserved lashes more than spiders!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because the power of Christ compels you!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned, 507 lashes and 507 spiders in the wounds and 1 leech


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm thinking of starting "Thread fights" thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning Monotony for getting the numbers wrong.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I hate getting up so early.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being up so early.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not helping me wake up.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a sleepy head.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for assuming she's a sleepyhead


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying "sleepyhead."


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because do you mean Darfur*, are* you smoking jungle*?


banned for not knowing the intent of his dialect. He really meant "dafuq" as in "the ****?"



little toaster said:


> Banned because it's spelled Darfur.
> 
> Banned for ninja banning.


banned for excessive banning. also I missed you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> banned for being absolutely right about everything, I worship you, I wish I could be as knowledgeable as you, also I missed you, Brasilia <3.


Whatever you say...Banned for being too kind.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> Whatever you say...Banned for being too kind.


_Oh you_.










banned for being _such a comedian_ you _funny dog, you_.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying you missed me, which I know is a trap when you said your status is Jailbait.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned for saying you missed me, which I know is a trap when you said your status is Jailbait.


banned because just because I consider myself "jailbait" doesn't mean I can't have older friends. Besides, I don't even know how old you are and I wasn't even trying to be sexual. I missed your presence.

banned again for not accepting my niceness. :c


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for wearing the wrong kind of deodorant.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

huh said:


> Banned for wearing the wrong kind of deodorant.


banned because I'm not wearing any at all.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making it seem like you never break a sweat.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because life is a pile of rotting corpses !


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having such a negative view of life.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just woke up and cant fall asleep again, well guess I'm not going to school in the morning. Meh not like I'll miss anything important


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I did the same thing today


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm waiting for Disney to make an Obi-Wan Star Wars spin off.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for liking Star Wars


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for missing me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being missed more than me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being late.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Being for being an early bird.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying being twice and banned for not using the word banned.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Darn it...

Banned for noticing my typos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I expect higher standards from a Teacher.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm only human. :stu


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being... a teacher? :eek All this time... I had no idea.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being clueless in Holland.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not knowing of my noble profession. :banana

Grrr...Banned for being wise.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning the wrong person, somebody is having a bad day today.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a master spammer.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for identifying the spammer.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I am convinced you don't exist.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I exist and I know it.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because the frog did it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's a toad...not a frog.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because it was a frog disguised as a toad.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oooo yay, 
BANNED for having a username that sounds like tutu-karmoon and reminds me of my past!  lol ^_^


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by King Tut's mummy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm Cleopatra.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you wish you were.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you doubt her being.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by Marylin Monroe


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being such a punk that you have to get other people to ban me.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because it's called being thorough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I need to go ambush my friend in the hallway soon and get her to explain everything I missed in class yesterday.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for skipping class. Young ones these days...


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for only being 6 years older and calling him "young one"


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for calling them both young.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking your a monarch.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking you're God.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I've already had an argument with some one else over which of us is god the arbitrator decided that I was. So ha :b


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

God is displeased by your fraudulence.










Therefore, you are banned. And more than banned, but you'll find out soon enough...


----------



## one pathetic loner (Oct 17, 2012)

Banned becuase npt only are you god , but your bored.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because I've already had an argument with some one else over which of us is god the arbitrator decided that I was. So ha :b


Banned because you said you're "god" and not "God," which means you should change your status.



Daniel C said:


> God is displeased by your fraudulence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned for ninja banning and posting ridiculous pictures.



one pathetic loner said:


> Banned becuase npt only are you god , but your bored.


Banned for ninja banning and making typos, which shows you were either careless and/or in too much of a hurry.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being no less than two posts to late. I can't remember that ever happened before.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of my God status.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for ninja banning and posting ridiculous pictures.


Banned for calling Michelangelo's masterpiece ridiculous! :eek You Americans are all the same.



Monotony said:


> Banned for being jealous of my God status.


Banned by Friedrich Nietzsche.










Touché.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not dealin with it


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Touché.


:lol

Banned because he dealt with it.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for changing your username! :eek I'm not sure how much more I can take today...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, but you still can call me Maj. ^^

Banned for dissing Azis (!)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am in fact god ya'll just jealous.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for misspelling "y'all."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for knowing how it's actually spelled.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for claiming to be a mythical creature.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm sleepy at 11 pm o_o


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not disclosing your location.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm Inside The Fire, also known as Hell.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's taking forever to upload this measly 108mb rar to hotmail :mum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for emailing someone :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for texting rather than emailing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because texting is annoying and I hate when the only reply I get is "k".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having unlimited texting and/or texting annoying losers who waste other peoples' time.

Inb4 Banned for being rude.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because the annoying losers text me. I don't text them. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Microsoft likes to piss me of so much that now their apparently attempting to cock block me or something :sus

Oh well they fail I'll put it on a flash drive


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone. :clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pointing out that I failed to clearly state my intention of banning the poster above me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because...this is fun. :O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the most spirited female in this section.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for calling her the most spirited! I'm rather spirited as well!!! 

:x

lol, future banned for thinking that I'm actually mad.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because today has been full of


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for not sharing his win with everyone else!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for always managing to involve your personal life in this thread.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for not banning the person above you!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for living in California and making me jealous.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking Cali is the shiat.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for thinking it's not.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because it most definitely is


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm not sharing her with anyone :twak


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

once again, banned for managing to share your personal life in this thread. Would you like to talk to one of us?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for posting too late AGAIN


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because accv93 didn't read the last reason I was banned for


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sulking!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a lame status.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Californian wannabe.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for having a cool status


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your avatar brings a smile to my face.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that ridiculous character should not make you laugh.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being prejudiced against brown bread


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being a brown bread enthusiast


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't like brown.

Inb4 Banned for being racist - Banned because it had nothing to do with race. Also banned for jumping to conclusions. Banned for being obsessed with calling someone racist when it's not about race.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for using the word "banned" so many times in one post


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for noticing that Little Toaster has some OCD problems.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to diagnose someone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because unfortunately tomorrows a friday


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not liking Fridays.

Gott sei dank, Morgen ist Freitag!

Inb4 Banned because it's "Gott sei dank, es ist Freitag!"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be one of the Knights Templars.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for falling for one of Ezio's tricks.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because today was a damn good day :boogie er yesterday was a damn good day :boogie


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that reminds me of:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be a hoodie!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's "gangsta."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause your to white to be a "gangsta".


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you happen to be right about how pale I am.


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Banned for working for the man.:blank


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for studying Ebonics


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

KernigSF said:


> Banned for studying Ebonics


banned for thinking studying ebonics is a bad thing?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it's cold outside.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because it's warm inside.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's warm outside.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you're young.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for calling me young when you're younger than me.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for being younger than me but i feel younger than you :um 
/weird i know


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for feeling younger than someone whose younger! AND double banned for using that as a reason to ban her!!!! >: D lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I am younger than all of you. :lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I'm even younger than you!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for drinking from the fountain of youth.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for knowing she drunk from the fountain of youth which means u must know where it is!!! (So banned for not sharing!)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I gave you the map and you lost it. :no


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for giving a map to funky monkey xP


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for believing her lies!!! She never gave me a map >: (


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for knowing where the buried treasure is.

Edit: Banned for lying to him about me never giving you a map. :teeth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg how can u look me in the eye and LIE!!! lol  
Banned for keeping the map to sell to a billionaire for a huge ammount of cash!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I only sold it for a packet of salted peasnuts. Whatcha gonna do now? :banana


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont need to do anything cus u just admited u never gave me the map!!! now every1 can see what a lier u areeee!!! lol ^_^ Banned for owning urself :3


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Darn it...

Banned because my cat's nose is dry.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for poor kitty.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because you look like homer simpson =p


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it's so damn cold in the city.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining when other people consider it a dream to live in the city.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I don't live in the city.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because even dr.haus cant fix sa


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of the troll snow


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because ISDSHPGLISNW.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because what? :wtf


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm too ill to ban you so I'll let you get away with it.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because was that actually for me Mr.C? 

It was, Here Please God Let It Snow Next Week. I forgot what those first 4 letters stood for.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for forgetting.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for so many grammatical errors on this page!! zOMG


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for zOMG


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

zBanned for pointing it out.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because Ezio is dead


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for spoiling it for others.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned before my power goes out.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not actually banning her for any reason.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> banned for spoiling it for others.


I didn't know that they actually showed him die, I stopped playing the game at the beginning of Revelation.

Banned because I want to live next to polar bears too.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up stuff when you didn't play it all the way through.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for judging a man based on his aptitude to complete a meaningless task.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking I was judging him.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not being the opposite of not non-monotonous.


----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

Banned for not starting your sentence with a capitalized letter.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not knowing that every "banned" statement starts with "USER is". It's just silent.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned cus I can :teeth


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because you're a big kid now.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you seem to be implying that you wear diaper's.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking there's something wrong with that.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your either from the North Pole, or that island in Lost.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because you seem to be implying that you wear diaper's.


Banned for spamming this thread so that I can't have more posts in this thread than you do.



ACCV93 said:


> Banned for thinking there's something wrong with that.


Banned for ninja banning.



Zeppelin said:


> Banned because your either from the North Pole, or that island in Lost.


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spamming this thread so much go sleep or something


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for telling people to sleep and not eat.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having food on your mind


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm more hungry than you and for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I'm never hungry :afr


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm jealous of your incapability of being hungry. :|


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I'm always hungry.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm always bored.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Confused Monarch.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be a SAS Pro


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of professionals.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of my godhood :bah


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for making me miss my ex.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making me wish I even had an _ex_ :|


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me miss all of my exes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because If you people keep this up I'm grabbing my shovel :x


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making threats and revealing your plans, which can be used against you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this snow storm kind of pissed me off today :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm getting sick and tired of Valentine's Day commercials and stories.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because lasers work better at higher temperatures. The more you know.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because **** Valentines Day bring on march break.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a potty mouth.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being so immature


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for hi.

*edit* banned because I'll be your underaged valentine!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's spelled "high."

Inb4 Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I cant sleep.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for changing context. Grammar had nothing to do with it.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I have to wake up early in the morning to do personal training and I don't want to.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining when other people would be glad to take your spot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for complaining about other people complaining.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not liking whiners.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because weekends are to long :sigh


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning for a reason that has nothing to do with the banee


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for making sense.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a connoisseur of garden implements


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm having first world problems.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because civilization sucks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being so right.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you're cool.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I think your swell.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because the sky is blue.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's dark grey and there's snow coming from it. :?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of Rammus,
(its a character in League Of Legends) Hes also an Armidillo like ur avatar :lol >: )


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for liking the groundhog in his avatar too much.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for always thinking its a groundhog! stop making up new [email protected]@@@@ ur not god lol ^_^ ......ur a godess  mwahah lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for letting his dog hump that groundhog to death.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for owning a dog


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because my dog is dead.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm so ****ing bored today I might just go back to slepe :yawn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ y u always boredd. try writing 6000 words in a week. :yawn x2 banned for unappreciativeness


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for pointing a gun at me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not shooting me


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not specifying where you want to be shot


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for headshot


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because weekends suck =/


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning him before me and banned for hating weekends.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying "weekend" and reminding me that it's not going to last very long.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because weekends are overrated when you've got nothing to do.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because doing nothing is still better than working.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:agree

Nonetheless, I shall be visiting Biel/Bienne in August and I shall Ban you in person then.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because being unemployed, broke and having SA sucks don't even have money to buy anything to entertain myself.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because one does not need money to entertain one's self.......................


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I don't live in Bienne  (I live in Geneva) Have a nice trip!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I want some quiet time.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> Banned because one does not need money to entertain one's self.......................


Banned for being so wrong. Money solves a lot of problems.


toutenkarthon said:


> Banned because I don't live in Bienne  (I live in Geneva) Have a nice trip!


Banned for ninja banning.


Queen of Spades said:


> Banned because I want some quiet time.


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being the heroin overdose in the poorly maintained body that is this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread doesn't snort or inject anything.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting to drug the posters of this thread.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

but it does make "special" muffins laced in drugs, and sometimes even toast............


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I are supper bored. :yawn


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

PERMANENTLY BANNED: I would sell my family to "be bored"!!!!! :wife I have so much **** to do and I have no motivation and I'm hungry and there's nothing in the fridge AGAIN, and my sleep is all over the place I seem to be up at all hours of the day there is no real point why am I even on SAS I have stuff to do!!!!!!!

*throws self out of window*


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored and have no motivation to do anything :sigh also Double banned because my friend has yet to check her email today >.>


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Permanently independently universally banned for that gif


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because he can just go to another universe.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned x 10








































































Inb4 Banned for excessive use of the ban hammer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You are Banned Ja


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for copying ma shtyle


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> You are Banned Ja


Banned because that ban hammer is so weak. I see no damage done to the bicycle.



Brasilia said:


> banned for copying ma shtyle


Banned for ninja banning and ruining my ban.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you cant even wield your hammer :lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for always complaining and never doing anything about it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the army's of ban.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by the Red Cross.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned by Division.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for doping


u just walked straight into that 1


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not Alex Udinov. If I were a girl, I'd say I wish I looked like her.

Inb4 Banned for saying "If I were a girl."


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for toast, toasters, bread, burning my toast, burnt toast, and making toast

ok i'm logging off now


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not logging off earlier.

Inb4 Banned for being rude.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for setting requirements to be your friend :blank


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you have no idea how complex the actual requirements are.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you won't tell us :/


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for wanting to know


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for owning a lightsaber.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's the character in his avatar who owns a lightsaber.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because tomorrows Sunday and not Monday :sigh


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining when you still get one more day in the weekend.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because no one has banned me in over 2 hours.

Inb4 Banned for banning yourself and spamming this thread.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for.. uh... hi!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for posting seconds before i did


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it was actually 1 minute before you did.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you should reveal yourself to us. and not sexually.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making everyone get a dirty mind from your post.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for assuming everyone got a dirty mind, when really, you're the only one with the dirty mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not asking permission to enter my thread.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being thread security.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because where have you been darling ?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I went to London to visit the queen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not inviting me.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned before I go.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for deciding to go!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about going.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to go anywhere.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having nowhere to go


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me want to go somewhere.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being the sixth person in a row on this page to use a form of the verb 'going'.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because how long are you going to remain little?! How long, HUH?!?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he cant help it, it's genetic.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because the weekend is over and your wish is granted.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I might be the same height as you.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I doubt that you would know my height.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I wanna flyyyyyy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to get high enough to fly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for thinking about drugs


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for jumping to conclusions.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for conclusions to jump.

edit: ok that sounds morose. let's change jump to hump


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned - because life is just that, one day you're here, and next day you're gone.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for telling the truth.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for encouraging realism.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Gandolph.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my back is sore.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not going to a back cracker.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for coming to see a Ban stacker


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making any sense.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for your post about my post not making any sense not making any sense.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ouch ops


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there was no reason for the ban.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

barnabas is banned for having 666 posts.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for encouraging the act of not giving reasons for bans


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a ridiculous avatar.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for hating on Lloyd Christmas


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my heads itchy :x


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not scratching your head already.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for continuing to ban even though I have not been here to supervise you children.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling us children.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for assuming he was talking to you


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for treason against the Easter Bunny.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking it was the Easter bunny


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that was less awkward then expected :stu


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm getting hungry.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm hungry, thirsty and tired. And have nothing to do but sit in this library untill lunch at 11:35.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I understand that feeling completely.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying you understand it completely.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I'm madly in love with you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because 60 + 35 = to damn long


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because wut?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because minutes a unit of time


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because ah.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up stuff.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not believing me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting me to think that you can fall in love with a stranger over the internet.

Inb4 Banned for not knowing it was a joke. - Banned for lying to people.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for blaming him for not believing u!!! 

Awh banned for beating me!!!!!!!!!!  lol XD


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being too slow when you're obsessed with monkeys.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for mentioning monkeys when I didnt!!!! whose obsessed with them noww!! lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned for expecting me to think that you can fall in love with a stranger over the internet.
> 
> Inb4 Banned for not knowing it was a joke. - Banned for lying to people.


banned because it has happened to me before.

banned for not knowing that I was just being random. Not lying nor joking.

Alss, funkymonkey, you'er banned for being just that.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

HEY!! ur not allowed to ban other ppl who arnt above u! ur not an admin >: ( lol. 
Banned for not following rules


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for writing like a teenager who has had too much sugar.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by the Hague.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned by the House.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned.


----------



## ysabelmilby (Dec 5, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> banned.


Banned for talking about Armageddon in her signature and for wearing a hood. (peace) :boogie


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for drive-by banning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because telling my friend that I have a crush on her wasn't as awkward as expected :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it usually is.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because it's worth it.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I couldn't agree more


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being a radical neutralitist.

Edit: Banned for being a hippie.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because trains always go somewhere


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for pointing out a very sensitive point.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Aircraft always return to the ground one way or another


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for increasing my gas prices.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being $16 trillion in debt. :haha


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for loaning too much money to random people.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's a good thing if he can get payments back on time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because today went better then expected :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because today didn't go as well as I wanted it to. I hate most of the people I have to see everyday.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you had a bad day.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning him for having a banworthy day. :no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I like the insanity in this thread.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm all out of sanity.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because I wish I could stop being sane for a little while


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not taking a walk on the insane side.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for making me think of Lou Reed


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Chop chooooo


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for cutting in line.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not cutting in line. What does the line tool do in this program? Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting a picture that is way too big.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because assassins creed three would of been better if you had played as Haytham all the way through.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making that grammar mistake like everyone else does!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for thinking i'm the coolest guy in the world


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because sorry that's me your thinking of.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you're.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

also, banned because I'm going to bed now and you guys get to stay up and have fun :/


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a bed time.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for poking fun of people who have bedtimes.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because you're younger than me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being older.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I just know how much you missed me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you wish I did.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because in Soviet Russia, toast toasts you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Rockaholic and not a alcoholic.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for offending me with that statement


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for giving me a measly 5/10 in the 'Rate the Above Avatar' thread


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I'd like a pic of a random guy holding a gun


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because you should have never gone zip lining


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not warning me beforehand


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for going trick-or-treating in an iPad


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking I enjoyed it! Stupid dad!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being immature.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because immature is a word boring people use for fun people


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for true statement lol


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for thinking SoCal is lame


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking you know more than me, as if !


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for rainbows


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because goodnight


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning someone before u go to bed just so it makes u sleep easier  lol ^_^
p.s g'night XD


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because of Karma.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for involving karma in all of this chaos :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just woke up and geography sucks


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for hating Geography of all subjects. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hated English even more :haha and math :wife


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for hating English.


----------



## Anti social Diva (Feb 10, 2013)

Banned for scary avatar!!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned for simply repeating what she said


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

oh this is just bull**** i keep getting ninja'd

inb4 go **** yourself


----------



## Anti social Diva (Feb 10, 2013)

^^^that was meant for monotony but you answered so quick


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for posting even before I could react.


----------



## Anti social Diva (Feb 10, 2013)

yes this thread is going too fast we cant post correctly


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

i am here to destroy this thread


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being upper class.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because things are getting out of control.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just laughed in the library and people looked :x


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because banning on a phone is so slow. Atleast the school has Wi-Fi


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a quick poster. :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because his image was blocked :sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm currently in a good mood and it won't last long.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm hungry and its still thirty minutes till lunch


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I just ate a whole packet of potato chips and I'm still hungry.


----------



## Anti social Diva (Feb 10, 2013)

BANNED for sarcasm


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because speeds 2x faster than DSL is way too slow.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because animation is such a horrible class


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for taking it.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I feel like I haven't banned you enough times.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because obama's birth certificate is fake :lol also banned for before I could ban her because I had no choice it was the only class my friend was in that I could take.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned because I hate winter and i love spiders


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I have always wanted to visit Romania.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for thinking that I'm 13.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for not owning up to the fact that you are 13.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I'm not 13.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there is an overwhelming amount of evidence that says that you're 13.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I'd like to see that evidence.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Well then, here you go:

~ United States of America Deparment of State ~

This document proofs that *Dapple Grey* from *NC* was born in the year of *1999* and, as a result, is now 13 years old. 
The authority of this document cannot be questioned.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oops, I forgot the presidential signature. What's an official document without a presidential signature? Here you go:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banner because I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because you're high jamming to too much Led Zeppelin


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> Well then, here you go:
> 
> ~ United States of America Deparment of State ~
> 
> ...


Clever. Very clever.

*banned for being wrong.*


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him earlier for making up stuff.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because that time of the day has come.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not telling us.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because today was meh


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your apathy.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not calling him captain obvious.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not encouraging obviousness.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm wasting way too much of my time.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because time is precious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because meh I don't like tuesdays


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because Wednesday's here.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because time is not a fat black chick.

edit: banned for replying too quickly.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for saying the words "fat," "black," and "chick" in the same sentence.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for picking out all the adjectives in her sentence.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind! :boogie

Edit : Banned for ruining my ban! :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you where going to ban him for being into into fat black chicks. "dirty mind" was just veiled racism! :wive

*liberalderpmodeoff*


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for assuming that's what he's into.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because everytime I leave to take a shower, you guys start banning again after a quiet time and I miss out on all the bans.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I can hear violins playing. :clap


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because girls I like are usually part German or part French.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I just watched somewhat depressing show, Black Mirror.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because do they like you ?

Edit: Banned for butting in.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you remind me of Mike from 'The Middle'.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned because girls I like are usually part German or part French.


banned for being hoity toity: don't limit yourself, buddy.



HollowPrince said:


> Banned because you remind me of Mike from 'The Middle'.


banned because you mean "The Janitor" from Scrubs.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm taking out my terrible mood on you!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I want you too. Bring it on, you Flemish fool! (nothing against Flemish people, I just needed something to roll with 'fool'.)

*edit* banned for not knowing that I'm a masochist.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for hating the Flemish and for being a masochist!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because toaster is wrongs it's all about Scandinavia and Germany, Austria, Switzerland.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for confuzing me :S


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Banned for hating the Flemish and for being a masochist!


banned because I'd actually love to learn Flemish and pain & humiliation is exciting.



Monotony said:


> Banned because toaster is wrongs it's all about Scandinavia and Germany, Austria, Switzerland.


banned for not having an open mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because European girls. Also because belgium should invade France and get in on the action of subjugating the arrogant sobs.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I'm going to bed. and you should do it too.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because European girls. Also because belgium should invade France and get in on the action of subjugating the arrogant sobs.


Banned for possibly hating on Europeans and the girls there.


DappleGrey said:


> banned because I'm going to bed. and you should do it too.


Banned for ninja banning,


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for copying brassilas vulnerability to ninja bans.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising that I will have more posts than you very soon!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because No, nope, nein, nada, nicaragua :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for randomly mentioning nicaragua.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not holidaying on the mosquito coast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm getting tired of having to come up with new reasons for banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for showing weakness , be a man!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's "Sei ein Mann!"


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for posting videos of Mulan


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for hating newbies. I'm a newbie. Is there a *problem* with that?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a cool newbie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling people cool.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for shunning someone who complimented me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I can't speak.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being mute and because geography bores me to death


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for picking on Geography :mum


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I agree.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned 'cause that's good.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for coming back


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for denying your feelings of wanting me back.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you took too long.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because everything is wrong with newbies.

I'm just joking, I registered in December...


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because that was obvious.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not coming up with new reasons.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a little newb cake :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a n00b sauce.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being newb sprinkles.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm seriously tempted to start ripping peoples legs off and beating them to death with them, when they stop walking right in front of me in the middle of the bloody hall. :x


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


> banned for being newb sprinkles.


Banned for spelling "noob" like a noob.



Monotony said:


> Banned because I'm seriously tempted to start ripping peoples legs off and beating them to death with them, when they stop walking right in front of me in the middle of bloody hall. :x


Banned for ruining my ban!
Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because n00b originates from newbie. So I spell it the politically correct way.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for political correctness.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for lion to me.

inb4 banned for cheesy pun
also inb4 stealing 'inb4' from little toaster.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for copyright infringement.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being named Daniel.

*edit* inb4 banned for personal attack.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for banning yourself, thus depriving me from the possibility to ban you, thus making this pointless evening a little more pointless, thus adding yet another brick to the edifice of my existential problems. Thank you very much.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I love you dannnyyyyy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because forwards and backwards on the hatswitch on my joystick keeps firing my damn guns even though it's not bound to da machineguns :mum


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for never posting on topic. ever.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of joystick annoyingness and because I cant look up or down :x


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh and therefore making my face hurt. :twak


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hurting your face


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for finally posting on topic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this hatswitch not letting me look up or down is wasting my bloody ammo when i try to look anywhere other than straight or left + right damn logitech ****


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

DappleGrey said:


>


you must be mistaken...










^ is how it's supposed to be

Conclusively, you are banned.

And Monopoly is banned for changing his avatar to something not worthy, you shall forever be associated with the fox avatar.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I dislike Oprah.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I refuse to deal with it. Also Oprah stole those glasses from me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for watching TV.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for posting famous black women in this thread. THERE IS TOO MUCH SOUL.

*edit* banned for posting before me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Oprah gif's should be an automatic 7 day ban in solitary confinement with no toilets, sinks or even a drain in the floor.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for Oprah's sake.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the sake of my critically endangered sanity.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your sanity is not endangered.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because you can't know for sure.:hide


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I've had cravings for human flesh lately... :um


:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being a cannibal.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's not cannibalism if I'm not the same species.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for suggesting you are another species than human


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it would be embarrassing to be part of such a worthless species. :no


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because no species is worthless


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because humans are indeed worthless.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because unfortunately, that's true


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you guys are so wrong. We're not worthless, we're part of a cycle of evolution (religious or scientific). We live, we **** up, we die, our ****ups are remembered and hopefully the next species after us will learn not to **** up like we did.

So we aren't exactly _worthless_. Just like your first kiss isn't _worthless_. They carry values that can't be unlearned.

**** don't you guys ever think instead of doubting humanity?

If you think you're worthless, go ahead and do somethin' about it. Ya know, take the easy way out. I'm beating around the bush but you get the idea.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because when it comes down to it, the reason for humanity and the existence of life itself is a problem scientists and philosophers still can't understand. Unfortunately no matter how much we love or hate ourselves, life will still be meaningless


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because **** it I'm ready to die and my body is being a dick and still working. :mum


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because although life IS meaningless, we are not worthless.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because no I am in fact the greatest thing this universe has ever seen but this universe isn't good enough for me.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because sleeping is waste of time.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's Valentine's Day and I'm gonna buy myself a present. ^^


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you deserve it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being really nice.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned because.... well um:um I don't really no why:sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your avatar kind of grosses me out.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I agree but only to a degree.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to rhyme.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I wasn't trying to rhyme.

*edit* but if you want me to, I will.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because Lindsey Stirling rocks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for drooling over a girl with a fiddle.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me look her up and find her attractive.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because she's adorable.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't know who that woman is.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

fraiser's wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because fml


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your new avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of your rainbow ruining your otherwise fine avatar


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for selecting such a random avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on my avatar, also banned because the word avatar makes me think of that ****ty movie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for always being second to kakarot


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that spelling doesn't look right.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because at least you didn't wake your friend up at 2:20 in the morning because her ipod decided to beep for an email ops


----------



## Snapple (Feb 13, 2013)

*Banned for being in Canada. *


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for many many reasons.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

DappleGrey said:


> Banned because although life IS meaningless, we are not worthless.


Good point.

Tanna, banned for banning someone for more than one reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for agreeing with DappleGrey.


----------



## Snapple (Feb 13, 2013)

*Banned for having a weird avatar. *


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a silly ban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a shut in.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for being up this late


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being this late up


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for playing word games.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not playing word games.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a sassy chick.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because this thread is fun when you're around.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are right.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I think I'm right too.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you know you're right.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I want to break free.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hate the library gah......... :bash


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because you complain about the same thing everyday.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because who sets their iPod to beep loud enough to wake them up for a email? ops


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not complaining to the person who owns the iPod.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Mandarins are weird.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because bananas


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for not finding a good reason to ban


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for pointing your damned finger at me!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being the scream.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because why would I want to complain to the person with the iPod I already woke her up at 2 in the morning doubt that would help things.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

banned because 
http://blog.chron.com/tubular/files/2012/02/rhobh-****pig.gif


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm taking you to court for libel.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm just tired of humans.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because yesterday sucked, today sucked and tomorrow is probably going to suck.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not even trying to enjoy the day.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there was nothing to enjoy about the day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a pessimistic depressive.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because if your optimistic you'll just end up disappointed.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned to cheer you up.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for having an odd number of posts


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only having 2254 posts my ocd is kicking in :sigh


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I want to get banned, too.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I am a people-pleaser, that's just who I am.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm cool and your not.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I want to thank you all for being such a great group of people. I enjoy talking to the few of you that bother to play this little game.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are welcome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm tempted to go to sleep now because I'm tired but I need to stay up a few more hours so I can sleep in tomorrow >.> also Banned because I'm jealous of my friends cat


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not going to sleep already, but wanting to sleep in.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it's late.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm surprised I wasn't banned for being jealous of cat


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Bannned for bing jealous of cat


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for making me think of Bing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Bing Crosby.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking I was talking about the singer and not the crappy search engine.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that stupid cat is probably sleeping on her bed right now :mum


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for getting angry at a cat.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a little weiner.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm, going to sleep, screw you world and almost all that inhabit it :yawn


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for going to bed mad.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned for being so retarded, because no one in their right mind would ever compare himself to a toaster, even less naming yourself after a toaster on a social anxiety forum.
Seriously. wtf were you thinking?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so rude.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for pointing at him while reproaching him for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being neutral.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I was just thinking of allying with you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the rude dude is a douche bag.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I concur.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for agreeing with the wise man above you.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having a signature that screams "I have no friends"


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating good poetry.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because Robert Frost is a little mainstream, don't you think?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Jack Frost is more mainstream.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you mean this guy?










As you can see, he is not amused. You are banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it wasn't me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I had stupid dreams again :mum


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having stupid dreams.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having stupid lucid dreams that make you wake up with sore limbs and tired as ****.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I've had strange dreams before.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having strange dreams! o.o


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because, screw you guys, I'm going home.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because screw you I'm banning you from home.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for still having that avatar with him from doctorsss!!!! lol XD

Edit BANNED for beating [email protected]@@ ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having to edit your post.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am very board


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning someone just cus ur bored!!! that means someone elses missery is ur pleasure!!!! so mean lol


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because the voices tell me to.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the response is to sloooooow....


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned for posting zoophilia.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because 








as it is highly inappropriate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned becuase


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting a picture that changes (a gif), which I hate.

Inb4 Banned for hating gifs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of humans

http://www.documentingreality.com/forum/attachments/f2/282186d1308514672-most-disgusting-gif-ever-made-eating-dog-poop.gif


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for making me want to gouge my eyes out to forget what I saw.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg I gotta ban toaster for hating [email protected]@@@ 
Whats the only thing worse than a GIF? ME IN A GIF mwahahah









Banned Monotony for not banning him for hating gifs lol ^_^

Ah edit. 
Dam touten beat me >.> that means I gotta ban 3 ppl in this post !! im such a hater lol XD 
Banned for beating me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of this troll gif


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being that famous troll on the internet.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm in shock. :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in shock.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a lion with a small mane.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of several alternate responses to that ban :sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I can't see your whiskers. :O


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I didn't know what whiskers mean until now.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about whiskers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea :wtf


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not even making an effort to understand, and jumping straight to WTF.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for accusing him of a lack of effort.


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

In America, you ban people. In Soviet Russia, people ban you!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for having a Beatles quote I just don't want to believe...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I feel like **** after eating so much


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for eating so much.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not promoting the health benefits of binge eating.


----------



## Dark Man (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for thinking binge eating has any health benefits.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Banned because I have a boner.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Dark Man said:


> Banned for thinking binge eating has any health benefits.


Banned for making that your first post on this forum.



Sourdog said:


> Banned because I have a boner.


Banned for sharing too much information.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It's a long weekend and I'm going to be bored.



Sourdog said:


> Banned because I have a boner.


Banned because there comes a point when it's "too big" that is when it gets in the way when your trying to sleep and knocks into the wall or prys you out of bed. :mum

Inb4 Banned for tmi


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because some people make me want to never come back.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for constantly returning.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned for banning someone for what he should be banned himself.


----------



## TheIdealist (Feb 10, 2013)

banned for using ban too many times.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trespassing on my thread.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being protective. :no


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hate long weekends, and week days :sigh


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't ban people younger than fourteen, so I'll suffice enriching this thread with a picture of a typical Dutch landscape.










Edit: Banned for just invent some reason yourself.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that looks better than the typical Canadian landscape.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because it's the weekend and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

Banned because you're enjoying your weekend.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned cus im bored :yawn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omg still banning ppl for ur own pleasure!!!!! 

BANNED for being mean


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being evil.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm feeling so lethargic


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not posting a ban. Also banned because if your going to smoke it better be a damn pipe or gtfo.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I was under the impression this picture made it entirely supervacaneous to add a ban. Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for *Officially raising the standards of SAS since August 2012. 
*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ Banned for essentially going against my cause in every post you make.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the continuing endurance of human stupidity.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not seeking help with you spider phobia.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm now in the mode to play video games more specifically war thunder and there ain't no brakes on the rape train.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Daniel C said:


> I don't ban people younger than fourteen, so I'll suffice enriching this thread with a picture of a typical Dutch landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you trying to ban me, but he accidentally replied?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You guessed right, banned for not banning, what were you thinking of?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not bringing me the gun that I asked you to bring.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having a signiture that also screams "I have NO FRIENDS"

and 

monotony, you're banned for calling lucid dreams dumb. lucid dreams are not dumb, they are incredible so your banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because lucid dreams are ****ing retarded and annoying.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you've been to hell & back.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

banned for being inside the fire


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for beating me to the post...


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being 19.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just shot down an over powered Mig-9 with a bloody hurricane Mk II fail on the stupid Russian players part :lol Oh gotta make the Russian planes even more inelastic because our planes and players are so ****ty they still get shot down by German and British planes. :roll


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a nerdy gamer.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Russians like to keep their heads rammed up their asses.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for hate against russians.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because is your Russian for food there's no time for Stalin.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for your addiction to Rock.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for getting turned on by Robert Plant


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for that hair! O_O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of that hair.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not having hair as thick as his.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Banned for being gone.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by the PQ for excessive love of anglophiles.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm an Americophile.

I love America.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm confused again.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for pointing.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for telling your famished Spadian subjects to eat cake.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for feeling bad about it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a French status.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for rocking


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for telling him he rocks.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

banned for not rocking


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for....oh nevermind. Confused. :sus


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for being confused again!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being unimaginative.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being Frodo's buddy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I know not who this "Frodo" is.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Lord of The Rings isn't big in India?... :| Never gave that any thought before...

Banned for trollin' the banning thread! :b


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having a cool avatar.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

(Oh "Lord of the Rings" I forgot...sorry.)

Banned for pointing out cool avatars.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because the SAS chat room isnt loading for me and I wna blame u!!! lol


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being a bully!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I think therefore I am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being unoriginal and therefore boring.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for calling him boring!!! *throws cream cake* lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for throwing a cake. :no


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that GIF was amusing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because :doh


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

banned because I thought that lion had horns.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's such a **** weekend.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's Monday. :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's Sunday and tomorrow is a holiday and then it's ****ty weekdays followed by another ****ty boring weekend.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you hate both weekdays and weekends.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because why wouldn't I?


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I need to shave


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for shaving. O_O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not growing a beard, like the Amish do.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for expecting me to grow a beard. :haha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not respecting bearded women.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I might just grow a beard **** shaving.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking about becoming a beardy weirdy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on fabulous beards. :twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause you aint got the guts to grow a beard and stache!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for also hating on moustaches :no


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not growing one


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I have one


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for admitting you have lip hair.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because we should all grow one to make it popular again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that staches will ever be popular again.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because it definitely is. 90s soul patch all the way


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I now want a beard. :|


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not having wanted a beard before this. Shame on you. :no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because beards are cool. :sus


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for thinking I don't think beards are cool? :b I love beards.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for _still_ talking bout beards. :lol


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Banned for not being part of the Beard Admirers Club.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned 'cause I agree. :yes


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cus I'm shaving off my beard tommorow


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a beirdo!! (a beardless weirdo) mwahaha jk  ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Banned because you're in the same category as well


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because...OMG don't shave! O_O


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u have a mustache still  lol ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being unable to post a post without using the character combination '^_^'.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiies!!!! lol XD


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

In that case: banned because your location fills me with jealousy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because baby armidillo! :lol >: )


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because it's about time somebody did so!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for.. being... banning.. waht?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for not knowing what you are banning some for.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because little toaster shall never have more bans then me.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because you shall never be victorious.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I will.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not asking me how i'm doing today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking anyone cares!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because weekends and weekdays suck. :wife


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because after Monday and Tuesday, even the calendar says WTF.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ha ha ha :blank


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for ha ha ha'ing!!! :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using to many smilies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for setting a limit

:twak:twak:twak
:twak:twak:twak
:twak:twak:twak


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not setting a limit.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you are now limited to 5 posts a day in this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I accept that challenge.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for putting one gif to many or one gif to few.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining about gifs when you use them too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm just going to drop out it's a waste of time and gas :yes


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you said it's a waste of a fart. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being able to read.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not getting the joke.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for reaching your 5 posts a day in this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you have no authority to make rules like that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not respecting ma authoritay :twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using smilies without any relevant authority.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I can


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting creepy pic of Pope.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you better sleep with one ye open :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Double banned for trying to creep me out.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being creeped out.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for starting to be creepy at 18.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having 3k posts yet


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for encouraging spam to get higher post counts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spamming this thread


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for hav close to 7000 posts in less than a year. :um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being paranoid :roll


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by Scar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Scars my buddy also he's standing behind you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because a vending machine gave my a Canadian Penny, and I don't know what to do with it?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because **** every one on this planet with a red hot iron, seriously **** them all.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because you need to relax man!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you're right. :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am relaxed :x


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't think so. :no


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking someone isnt relaxed when they already said they are!!


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for ridiculing someone's laughter

Also, banned for not being little toaster.. that cheeky ******* should have posted > ~ <


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

zomg *covers eyes* banned for swearinggggg!!!! lol :lol ^_^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making a big deal out of it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because toast, toasters, bread, burning my toast, burnt toast, or making toast
mwahahah only joking


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the next person to say that I'm not calm is going to get it! :x :wife


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Eek banned for being too calm!!! lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired :x


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining about being tired instead of sleeping.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because then I would have to get up and go to school I'n stead of enjoying my sleep :mum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to get up.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a teacher and trying to make him get up early for school! keep ur teaching and personal life seperate lol  XD


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned by a group of escaped monkeys.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you said "grope" instead of "group."

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I want a frakking knife.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking about violence.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I own a hidden blade.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for going equipped.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not being prepared! *pulls out sumarai* now what? lol ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for brining a sword to a gunfight *pulls out a luger*


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because my friend on the saloon roof is aiming a rifle at your head so I suggest u drop the luger and sword fight like a man! lol  (true story) - in my head ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he's about to be stabbed in the back.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because cowboys are a myth! lol

PEW PEW


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Pew Pew is too weak.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

banned for being a little toaster, (i burned your toast btw)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I was just talking to my friend and she's even shorter than I thought :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having something against girls who are shorter than you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't :b


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Banned because a lion's mane should be more full.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on my mane.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you said "Banned for hating on my name."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being unable to read and also banned again for thinking I have something against short girls. :no


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Mr. Orange said:


> banned because i can


i like this ban from 2008


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's 2013, and anything from the last decade is too old.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for possible paedophilia.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Banned because monotony is boring! Be spontaneous!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having a beaver in ur avatar. That reminds me of that cartoon when I was younger but I cant remember what it was


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I was actually in a pretty good mood today until the ******* pissed me off :x


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because let's burn it down then, even though I didn't quite get what pissed you off.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't want to burn down my own house, and the transmission is going to break at any moment on the van so there's not a lot for me to go break :um


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to sacrifice your home to be on the path of becoming the great arsonist you can become!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you can tell the engines about to **** out on you when it sounds like a stuka bomber that's diving on a target.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm not quite sure what to do anymore.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I am quite familiar with that feeling.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ditto


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

banned for imagining the sickest things ever when it's not even close to what the post was about.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just about threw up trying to eat dinner "oh these are the same sausages we always have" Bull**** the other ones don't taste like barbecued ****. uke


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for raging.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hate feeling lethargic.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for talking about yourself 100% of the time. How ya doin' little toaster?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I do not talk about my self all the time :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I talk to myself. :sus


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not talking to yourself in 3rd person.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned because DEATH TO AMERICAAAAAAAAA loool joking  I like to randomly post that sometimes ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored have nothing I feel like playing or doing, except sleeping which I also don't want to do because then I can just wake up and repeate this **** again and again and again. Derp you aren't trying to graduate, as if you'd know, oh I know derp herp ,oh **** off you *******. I'm not going to that ****ty class and if you don't like it you can shut the **** up and sit down because it's not like graduating is even worth the ****ing effort.

Banned extra because sas deleted my first rant :x


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I don't have the sports package and can't watch the Miami heat game


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I just thought of a hilarious idea for a YouTube video, but it's probably already been made.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not splashing the cash and buying the extra sports channels!!!  
Also banned Monotony cus ur the first person i've seen argue with himself lol  im not sure which 1 of u won but pretty entertaining 

O dam toaster beat me to it lol. Banned for making me feel mean by banning 3 ppl in 1 post lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking longer than one minute to write all of that.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for not being on when I'm on.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not having 3k post count yet! and for noticing how long it takes me to write posts XD

wow failed again I gotta stop watching movies halfway thro typing lol  I get distracted easily  Banned for having status jailbait and for beating me  lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for typing like my 12 year old cousin on pixie sticks and soda.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not thinking of Invisible Mode.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you can be invisible when you wish.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not accepting in his ability to be invisible.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I didn't do so in days!


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because Randy is cooler than Stan


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Randy is the best character on South Park.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

banned for being up this late


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the City of San Francisco.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned by the island of Tasmania


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Wombles of Wimbledon.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned by plain old me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for calling urself plain and old!!! Also banned becuz u dont join the chat much anymore  lol XD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being #1 chat spammer.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not spamming. :blank


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for encouraging spamming! If I was a mod you'd get a 24 hour MUTE!!! >: )


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm convinced that most people on this forum are cruel.

Inb4 banned because most people on the Internet are cruel.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to predict what I was gna ban u for!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making too many typos.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned for living in North America.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having a cool avatar.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for throwing me off with that compliment! banned for having a nice avatar as well!


----------



## ysabelmilby (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for getting caught off guard. Also banned on being shy after a compliment. (You again )


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm still posting.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I slept the entire day away and last night and I wasn't even tired I could of played skyrim or something instead :mum but no Instead I just slept the entire time for no reason :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Lord Monotonous for chronic slumberitis.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned by the voices in my head.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having voices in your head.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not admitting that you have them too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't have voices in my head I only have slaves in my head :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having something worse than voices in your head. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having enslaved voices in your head :blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because the voices enslaved me. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for letting voices enslave you :no

Also banned because my eyes are being weird and everything seems distant. :sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having bad eyes. ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because they work fine when they want to >.>


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because your eyes have minds of their own. :sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my eyes are jerks :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being like Mr Magoo


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned porque no lo quiero y no me gusta.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for speaking some form of dirt language that belongs alongside the likes of Russian babble.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because our 1 year anniversary is coming up.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned beacuse wtf how has it been a year already this is bull **** I want my uneventful year back so I can ****ing do something with it :x


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Banned because goodnight guys! SLEEP TIGHT! <3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's only 2:00 am :lol meh I should be able to last through one class and the 5km walk home :mum


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not getting a ride for those 5 km at 2 am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I was talking about tomorrow and I don't have anyone to give me a lift.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's already tomorrow.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being deliberatively obtuse. :twak


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I was aboot to ban you for being from Canada again, eh?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from Yankeestan.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because there are hippies every where I live.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not dealing with the infestation


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because they are hipsters too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It's the weekend again already :bash


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the citizens of Christchurch.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this smiley on AS is hilarious :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being amused by two smilies jumping each other.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being amused.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm always amused. :/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being easily amused.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I can't see what that pic is. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the juggling smiley, :sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I can see it now!!!! He's good O_O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because hopefully I can track down my friend before she dissapears at lunch and get a ride home so I don't have to walk in the freezing wind or sit around for 3 hours. :mum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for throwing temper tantrums. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making up stories.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I like making up stories. :blank


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up stories.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for having 2,849 posts. :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

banned for being a little toaster,i want a big toaster!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for complaining about toasters in lamp section of the shop all of the sudden


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm travelling to a far off place this morning. :blank


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you should bring someone along, to make it more fun.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I should kidnap some one :lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because that's not funny


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it is.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being a stubborn lion.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am not stubborn. :bah


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for existing.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for never wishing me a happy birthday


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for banning the alien before me


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because I am actually an alien


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for being from another planet


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for never visiting my planet even though i visited yours


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

banned because i didn't invite you to my planet


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because :con


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

banned for being slow


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because women are confusing :twak


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for not being a woman


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being in the kitchen. :no


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i already burnt down the kitchen


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

banned because now where am i suppose to go


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you can either go to his bedroom or somewhere else but you cant stay in this thread everyone else besides me is ban.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because i do what i want!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because you're supposed to do what i want


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I blame liberals for this breakdown in society :wife


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for confusing me!!


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for not liking understanding politics


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm so bored.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not even trying to occupy yourself with something fun.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there's nothing fun to do.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there is.

www.onemorelevel.com


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for posting a website


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being someone else.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for expecting someone else :sus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for expecting her


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning him faster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for enticing him.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for making me ban you


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for banning people. Can we all just...get along? xD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning people as well. :blank


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for banning people who ban people


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I banned you too. :blank


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because you can't ban someone who banned you first :roll


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because the terminology in this thread is getting too much for my simple brains.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for knowing too much.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for not knowing enough.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for knowing more than I do


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for me almost typing Burned because u reminded me of the burnt kitchen.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for not forgiving me for burning down the kitchen, it's not my fault I can't use the stove right


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for being a noob with stoves


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned in seven languages.

Banné en sept langues.

Verbannt in sieben Sprachen.

Expulsado en siete idiomas.

Espulso in sette lingue.

поехали на семи языках.

開車在七國語言.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for using the forbidden language in your last ban


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because who forbade that?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for changing your username.

Banned because I still don't know if you're like the girl in your avatar.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because that girl in her avatar is awesome


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because the girl in front of the screen is awesome as well. (well slightly)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because who are you and what have you done with Chopper?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because summer is a bummer.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because your avatar isn't a double rainbow


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for so many reasons.

Inb4 Banned for being too lazy to list the reasons.
Inb4 Banned for not listing the reasons for banning.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning people for so many reasons. ^^


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being such a mysterious mod.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for unmasking mysterious mods.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mysteriously unmasking moderate Mods.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because he wasn't so mysterious.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because he is" the one".


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because, what is this? A cult?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because cults are evil and do very bad things.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because most cults come from your country.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a status that look like it says "The Cults"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for knowing what a "pro" is.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

kate7 said:


> banned for being a "pro"


Banned for being pretty.



tannasg said:


> Banned for knowing what a "pro" is.


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sounding 12.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning her before I could ban her.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being insulted by a stranger on the internet, but not saying anything about my compliment


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for complimenting strangers on the internet.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for discouraging such a thing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of toast, toasters, bread, burning my toast, burnt toast, and making toast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for provoking responses from people.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not toasting anything.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I just woke up and I'm going to go have a shower and screw it if it wakes anyone up.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your neighbors might think you have someone in the shower with you if you make too much noise.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for taking a shower so early in the morning. :blank


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being late. - Not that kind of late.

Inb4 Banned for imagining the weirdest things ever.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having a quote in your signature. :blank


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for being a french chicken


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for the sad puppy in your avatar.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because it's an accurate representation of how I feel.


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

...banned because kittens > puppies.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I agree!!!


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because you can't ban someone out of agreement. lol.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because...does it matter? lol


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned because of questioning my banning methods!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for censoring questions.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not asking any questions.


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

banned because that poem is repetitive.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating rhythm.


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

banned for not realizing that I'm a drummer.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being a drummer!!! :O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's Sunday? God damn it


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for being a nonbeliever!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for believing in the power of Sundays.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't feel like going to school tomorrow >.<


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its still Saturday.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned because here it's almost 3 am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of :lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=X30KVdAjv34#t=92s


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a little school boy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for laughing while banning someone. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being ninjad


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because ninjas are cool.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored out off my mind and have spent 3/4 of the last two weeks sleeping :bash


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not thinking of ways to occupy yourself.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being named after a sappy cartoon character.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for that adorable little kitten in your avatar!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking hot curries !


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because apparently sas keeps having database errors :haha


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's like that and that's the way it is.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for quoting a Run DMC song


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I love that song! :blank


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because you made me feel like going on youtube to listen to it again


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that's cool!


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because I know right


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my muscles ache from sleeping so long :sigh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being muscular.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Sunday morning is everyday for all I care.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I wish weekends were longer. :blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for calling yourself a queen


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of royalty.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a card

(this is the fourth time I have tried to post this)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for trying four times to post something


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because god damn I'm just gah!!! :mum :x


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting violence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for promoting submission :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not taking it like a man.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting to take it :wtf


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

banned for wanting to take it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I r confuzzeld now :con


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because i totally confused myself


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for also being confused


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for talking about confusion


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for waiting, and for banning me for doing what you were also doing :lol


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because you can't ban me for two different reasons


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for making banning rules


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for tripping about made up rules.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not respecting the rules


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting people to follow the rules.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because tomorrow cant come fast enough.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting the weekend to be over.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Banned for making me have to listen to this song:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wasting 2 minutes and 23 seconds of your life.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for calculating wasted time so accurately.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I just had to stare and write what I saw.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the good folks of Virginia.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because they're not that good.

Inb4 Banned for saying mean things about people in Virginia.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not admitting that you live in Virginia.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can't confirm or deny that.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not knowing where he lives


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because tannasg or *[censored]* said that his previous location was *[censored]*.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Roanoke Virginia


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the rabbit of death


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Maple leaf, puck loving Northern dude.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating Maple syrup


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Banned for claiming to be god in your status. He is a completely fictitious character.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I sentence you to be syruped and pancaked to death.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because there's no death penalty in Canada.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the Justice system here is run by *****'s and idiots.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its run by Dudley Do-Right.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It's run by suck a thug off liberals.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my city run by hippies.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for hating hippies


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for uhh... being a SP fan! I dunno lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a garden gnome.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because these useless "Water Saving" toilets cant even flush a ****ing **** after 200 ****ing flushes :x Who ever Invented these stupid things needs to be beaten to death with a ****ing shovel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a whinging weiner from Ontario.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because its been a while since I last banned you


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned by Jim Carrey! ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being too sexy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I know I am :teeth


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for wasting time here instead of eating.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for being nosey


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for sarcastic signature


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for having a dramatic signature.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

IncrediblyCreativeName said:


> Banned for sarcastic signature


Banned for being from Los Angeles (because I'm jealous).

Inb4 Banned for being jealous.



Daniel C said:


> Banned for having a dramatic signature.


Banned for ninja banning.

Inb4 Banned for complaining about ninja banning when you waited 4 minutes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because honk honk blarg


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for saying random things


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because wort wort wort. :wife


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for reminds me of angry old woman, with that smiley.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for thinking about angry old woman


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my douchebag brother always manages to slow the internet down to a ****ing crawl :x


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because my internet is always slow in the morning, like me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not having faster internet.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having faster internet.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not realizing that the Internet in the USA is slower than in comparable countries


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not as fast as internet in Asia.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not having the same avatar as me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for periodically turning up on my thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for pointing it out.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for spending too much time banning people.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

ACCV93 said:


> Banned for spending too much time banning people.


Banned for living on sas, like me


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking of this place as your home when it doesn't have a physical location.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wishing to be a Californian beach bum.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in Alice Springs, Northern Territory.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's nowhere close to where he was.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking you know where I live.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for having a g at the end of yr username. I don't understand it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being confused about my Gaelic username.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cus it still doesnt make sense, even though I now feel ignorant.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because metal music rocks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having poor taste in music.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I can say the same thing for you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being right.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for being left


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for having a creative name


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for having an unimaginative status


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for posting 13 minutes ago


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you make me wish I knew some girls from Australia.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for lusting after Australian girls.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because they're hot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because plenty are not, and the hot ones are stuck up [email protected]


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for underlining


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because "Land of burgers" made me think of the States immediately.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being to little to enter this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not riding Mustang Sally.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for promoting bestiality. :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having your mind in the gutter.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my mind is not in the gutter :bah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sulking like a child.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for issuing childish bans.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because we should probably be sleeping at this time


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for spelling 'officer' wrong in your avvie


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not arresting him for drunk spelling! :wife


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I wasn't about to!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because drunk spelling kills!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not thinking I didn't know that as I am a member of the Grammar Police!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only being a member of the Grammar Police :no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for the over use of the No smilie.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned because you cant overuse any smiley


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because I agree w/ you


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for cycling on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for entering the Lions den.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I am the lion....lioness actually.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lying to people. :no


----------



## fluffybunnyfeet (Feb 22, 2009)

Banned for being gender specific.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this made me laugh


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cus that is funny


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I want to go to the land of burgers.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for banning someone for no good reason


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it was a valid reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you "should get a job" No **** off.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for being mean


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for not being mean


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wanting the person you banned to behave like a ***** :no


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for using naughty language


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this forum discriminates against female dogs. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a jerk and refusing to calm down.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am calm :sus


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for not knowing what calm is


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because nobody knows what calm is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because being calm is to be dead.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you can't be calm even after death because people disturb the dead.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because people can't "disturb" the dead, since they're - dead.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you could through another universe.

Inb4 Banned for making up stuff.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for using "inb4"


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being deliberately vague.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm sick and tired of this crappy climate.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining about everything.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having the gall to criticize me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because the climate here sucks too. Rains all the time. No sun....


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for dissing the rain


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you don't get any rain.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because you don't get internet in Tasmania, meaning how on earth are you talking to us right now................................?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because obviously he has a way to get internet!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have internet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because internet in India is still probably better then the crappy service of Bell and Rogers in Canada. :mum


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you're having internet problems. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's always great for consumers when two company's effectively have a monopoly on something that is so essential now a days.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because my internet is surprisingly fast right now. :blank


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for Endangering the safety of railway passengers


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not suggesting the building of wider train cars and widening tunnels and rail lines.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you're the train's driver.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for Mishandling or falsifying parking documents


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wasting $1 billion on E-Health and still falling to produce anything, pfft typical liberals. And yet people keep voting for them and then proceed to ***** about how poor every one is getting :roll


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for giving Superman Kryptonite.


----------



## ysabelmilby (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for using part of Robert Frost's poem in her signature.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for talking about her signature


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still waiting.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

Banned for still being a little toaster


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you ninja'd me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I need to laugh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for breaking the no laughing law.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up laws.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for denying my divine right to make up any laws that I want. :twak


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting my nose stuffed up.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Banned for your deceptively alpha-male looking avatar


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for leaving SAS?? :cry


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't know how to pronounce your username.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Bur , it's cold, lee. 
I actually spelled it wrong tbh. Lol

Banned for I'm jealous of yr popularness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an old timer.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for not continuing the convo about Barette,
Stay on topic.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for obsessing over a 19 year old.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for being an old timer.


Banned because I was literally just going to ban you for the same thing. Weird....


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for allowing me to ban you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to happy.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for using the wrong to. It should have been 'too'


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned again.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned as well.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for the millionth time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the billionth time.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for posting at 1.41pm


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you were banned so many times.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because Charlie Sheen is always winning xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the van broke down within 200 meters of the house, $4000 to fix it nah let incompetent people **** it up more :roll


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining instead of fixing it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having less bans then me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you only have more posts by being a post *****.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a post asterisk times 5


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because somebody has to do it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for riding on trains without a ticket.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for taking the last train to Clarksville.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not driving the train.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being tied to the railway tracks.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not untying me. O_O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I just rescued you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being my hero.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being rescued the rescuer could of been hurt and his union contract says he cant do anything but sit on his *** an be paid :no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for plotting my demise in the first place.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for bearing false witness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking rubbish.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread sounded sexual when I read the first post.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I think your name is Chucky.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there's someone I really feel like banning.

IB4 banned for feeding the toaster


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for missing the letter "n" in "inb4."

Tannasg is banned because I can't confirm or deny that.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using 'I can't confirm or deny' to squirm out of the truth.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for being lovely


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being amazing darling.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because you are my sunshine


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of that song.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because March means 1 month closer to summer


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because March means 1 month closer to winter.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because March means its one month closer to summer. :clap

Edit: Banned because I did not realize I used the same ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being careless and dim witted.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a servant of god.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for lacking proof.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm telling the truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that is such a lie.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

banned for over toasting my toast


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because your pants are on fire.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for ... Never mind.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Morning banning. :yawn


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because it's evening and I deny the existence of other time zones.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having "tunnel vision."


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I have to live up to the European superiority complex.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Europe is superior North America sucks *** except for Spain, Italy and everything east of Germany they suck as well.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Double Banned because 1. those countries do not suck and 2. Canada is the suckiest of all.


----------



## southwales (Mar 2, 2013)

Banned because unsure what avatar is.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having an avatar also banned for being located in Wales.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for a reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for many reason beyond your comprehension, also because there's a pony in your avatar uke

Super banned for ninja post


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because ninja'd.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't get the joke. :?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because I just wanna ban, and also that photo had Plainville CT in it woot woot I'm near there (not really, I'm actually far).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being crazy :sus I have no idea wtf you just said :con


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned cause you didn't get it. 

(it has the location as Plainville, CT. I'm from CT so I just got excited it had CT in it, and Plainville's not too far from me. I just like stuff that references CT)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm lethargic and completely out of it despite sleeping more than 12 hours. WHY ARE MY EYES TINGLING! :wtf


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because that is not a good reason to ban someone else


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because I'm lethargic and completely out of it despite sleeping more than 12 hours. WHY ARE MY EYES TINGLING! :wtf


Banned for complaining in all caps.



michael1 said:


> banned because that is not a good reason to ban someone else


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned for complaining in all caps.
> 
> Banned for ninja banning.


Banned for multi-banning


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Banned for multi-banning


Banned for not approving of multi-banning's.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Spritz11 said:


> Banned for multi-banning


Banned because you don't look like you can drive yet.



Monotony said:


> Banned for not approving of multi-banning's.


Banned for making other people want to start multi-banning.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned becaus I agre.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because idc for multi-banning. I'm here just to ban you, and you only.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned because you don't look like you can drive yet.
> 
> Banned for making other people want to start multi-banning.


 Banned by moi.



DappleGrey said:


> banned becaus I agre.


Banned for not spelling agree correctly.



HollowPrince said:


> Banned because idc for multi-banning. I'm here just to ban you, and you only.


Banned for wanting to ban a specific person


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because YOU WISH YOU WERE FRENCH!! LOLz

Inb4 Banned for getting too excited.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because who doesn't...


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because I don't.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Quebec is gay


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for being a homophobe. WHY CAN'T QUEBEC JUST LIVE HIS LIFE?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned because Quebec is gay


Banned because Quebec is not a person.



DappleGrey said:


> banned for being a homophobe. WHY CAN'T QUEBEC JUST LIVE HIS LIFE?


Banned for assuming that disliking something gay is being afraid of it.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned because you don't look like you can drive yet.
> 
> Banned for making other people want to start multi-banning.


Banned because age should have no placement in deciding whether someone should get to ban someone or not!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you would do the same if you were older.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned because you would do the same if you were older.


Banned because I don't like people who are right.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to face what's true and correct.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned for not wanting to face what's true and correct.


Banned because it's your opinion and I think it's wrong so there ;P


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for just asking... no, begging to be banned.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned for just asking... no, begging to be banned.


Banned because I'm king so my bans are always going to be more epic than your bans... X)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he's secretly a paedophile... huh wait what was this thread about again?


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Banned because he's secretly a paedophile... huh wait what was this thread about again?


Banned because you forgot what the point of the thread even was


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you may be king of bans but I'm still god so my bans are still superior :twisted


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Banned because you may be king of bans but I'm still god so my bans are still superior :twisted


Banned because you don't think yourself important enough to put a capital on God!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this stupid wii mote wont work :x


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because that's an excellent reason to start doing something useful.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because dolphin and or windows is being a pain in the *** and not letting me play skyward sword.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd like to decode your message, but unfortunately I have to go to bed now. Have a nice day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sleeping on the job.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because why the **** was this never released in north america? :mum
A xbox 360 game that isn't a steaming pile of ****? Nope cant have


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for complaining like a child who hasn't got enough toys.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having no sense of quality


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a spoilt brat.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spelling spoiled wrong.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because It doesn't really matter, does it?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Banned for spelling spoiled wrong.


Banned for not understanding grammar.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I want more beer >.>


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to drown your sorrows in the amber fluid.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting a racist pic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being racist by claiming that fat people are a separate race.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for also being racist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a bigot against racists.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling people names all the time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because humans are unworthy of life.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so cruel.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for defending the human species.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being human. :blank


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a human.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for noticing. I like girls who pay attention.

Inb4 Banned for admitting that you like her.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it was pretty obvious.



Queen of Spades said:


> Banned for being human. :blank


Banned for calling me a human.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not calling yourself Kate8.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of a girl I like with the same first name who looks only a little like you.

Inb4 Banned for having a crush on a random girl on the internet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having crushes on more girls on the internet.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for encouraging such a thing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the penguin.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because everyone is changing there avatars, maybe I should?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being a rockaholic


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Heroin Hero is really affecting my guitar playing skills...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking you can catch the dragon!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being way younger than me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for encouraging such a thing.


banned for copying this guy's avatar:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/tk123-89549/


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I have the frakking ability to do so.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by my supreme authority.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking you're supreme, when you're not


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for denying it out of jealousy. :yes


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I was flying ever higher but I flew to high.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Banned for having a black and white avatar!^^^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a black blue and green avatar!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite because you have those colors in your avatar. (along with other colors)


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

banned for having the avatar of the shape of a human, when you are a toaster


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for exceptional sagacity.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for your username being Daniel "Evil" :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's Daniel Craig from the James Bond movies.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because C is an evil letter.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's not always true.

CT > T

Inb4 Banned because this is not Counter-Strike.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*Brad*


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting YouTube videos instead of banning anyone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting blonde chicks on Youtube.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for making your own bed. :lol Just kiddin.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of nonsense.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned. Pacers Bulls in a close one right now.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because this forum just makes fun of me for being honest.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cus yr posts r funny


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for just asking for the Grammar Nazi I used to be.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being little and not growing up yet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it's 31 C here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have two metal screws poking me in the *** because my chair is a piece of crap and my back is sore. :x


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spending too much money on computer games, whilst having a crappy chair.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because chairs are expensive especially when they're made in china and the padding wears out within a day. :mum


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for criticizing the work of 6 year old kids.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for killing Kenny!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for tebowing on the train tracks.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for 'Old long Johnson-ing' and not moving off the train tracks in time thus killing yourself


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking in riddles.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not knowing I'm referencing South Park


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with Adult cartoons.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because there are no penguins allowed here. Sorry.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for discriminating.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Facebook in your status.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for using the words "Facebook" and "status" in the same sentence on SAS.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for trying to scare the user "tiny toaster" from posting in this thread. :blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned...just banned. :blank


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not finding a more attractive girl for a gif.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

and i'll have you know that _lisa_ is one of the more decent looking ones thank you very much.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the PS told you that no amount of surgery was going to help?


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz I love playing dress-like-a-celebrity.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-the-ugliest-picture-of-yourself-265354-new/

CHeck the last post^^^^^^^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


You're not allowed to have swear words!!
And "Bring it On" - seriously?



Smiling Tiger said:


> Banned coz I love playing dress-like-a-celebrity.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-the-ugliest-picture-of-yourself-265354-new/
> 
> CHeck the last post^^^^^^^











Are you the Joker? Bravo nonetheless :clap


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Smiling Tiger said:


> Banned coz I love playing dress-like-a-celebrity.
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-the-ugliest-picture-of-yourself-265354-new/
> 
> CHeck the last post^^^^^^^


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

this thread gets interesting when i enter. bask in my glory.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because theres only one persons glory i'll bask in :bah


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me ban you with a gif, for a change.










Edit: Hmm, that turned out smaller than I expected. I'm sorry. Maybe I shouldn't try posting gifs...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Likewise with my ban of great retribution.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Let me ban you with a gif, for a change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












post away!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a buzz kill.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for committing crimes of the most serious nature. :no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you don't have any proof.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I do have proof!

Behold Little Toaster caught on security cam


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that is nowhere close to what "little toaster" looks like.

Banned for being so creepy and using security cameras.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being caught on cam.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because at least I had ... never mind.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having such a ****y mind


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Colonel.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Master.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Captain.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Prophet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the Commander


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Vindicator.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by our Lord.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the batman.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Joker.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by my Divine Supremacy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Cyclops.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having a worse avi than Tannasg


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for posting right before I posted and also banned for having a stupid looking penguin as your avi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing the penguin, and being ignorant of Gaelic.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned by the Executor.
Banned by the Brotherhood.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for getting rid of Ezio.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it was getting old.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for fading into the distant.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your post is so boring that it's putting me to sleep. .
Ooooooooooh lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I wish I could be put to sleep permanently.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its 2 am and I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for going to bed at 2:00 in the morning. You should go to bed at 5:00.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because :no.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because I dont understand your banning ^


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being a member for 7 years


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because, where u been?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because he's been in the land of hard rock.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned because that sounds a bit strange.. :um


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I thought strange is normal. :um


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned because strange is not normal.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because...oh okay, I see. :blank


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me clarify the issue with a Venn diagram:










Yes, I am really bored.
Also, you are banned.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned bcause your venn diagram confuses me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because your avatar freaks me out.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because is avatar is honestly FUGLY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying FUGLY instead of ugly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned cus MFUGLY


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for using strange abbreviations.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Queen from the sub-continent.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Ant Artica


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Arctic is melting and its all your fault.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that's fine it'll give us another inhabitable continent the worlds severely overpopulated as it is and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because my thread of Claire Sinclair pin-up nudes was deleted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because inb4 temporary ban :lol


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned because they let me off with a warning.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me think you were talking about a pornstar.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for knowing.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I thought I almost missed my 3,000th post.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because all the awesome SAS members are slowly disappearing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I blame aliens for that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I blame krispy the witch.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not using tinyurl for your gif.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I saw that Zepplin FAIL :haha
You didn't delete it fast enough.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I didn't need to delete anything.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for turning into a ghost.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because hes obviously a poltergiest since hes still able to type on the keyboard


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting to many pics of yourself ( This is not a dating site you know ).


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey!!! I started to blank my pics out when I post them now lol  so banned for not noticing !!!!!! 
This is the last one I posted  









I do that to all my pics now >: D lol ^_^ (I usually post the uncensored one on my profile tho  )

Ok enough spam! lol


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for impersonating a monkey


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

But...buttt I am a monkey!! a FunkyMonkey :lol ^_^ 
Banned for calling me a fake monkey


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

Banned for banning as an already banned member


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning me for the same thing u just banned me for :lol ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't get it so I'll just ban you with a picture of Stephen Fry holding a BLOODY HEDGEHOG!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for swearing


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u cant ban someone for swearing! its abit harsh. Just chop off his tounge >: D lol


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having a pic of yourself that looks like someone chopped your tongue off.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for the same reason!!!!  lol ^_^


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

banned for your awesome scarf in that picture.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuu lol XD Banned for liking my scarf ^_^ *hides it*


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for not having a Pokemon based onesie.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting him to dress like Pikachu.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not wanting him to dress like psyduck.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not looking like Genesect.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because all the new pokemon are stupid.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because



Monotony said:


> Banned because all the new pokemon are stupid.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for talking **** about Blastoise and Charizard.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because those two Pokemon are so old that they're already left in the dust.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because squirtle will **** your ****.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for raging and getting mad over Pokemon.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because gyarados will rape you in your sleep.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that thing is scary. :afr


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned because your scared of something that came from this:


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to annoy me with your username.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for bullying him


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to expose me for being a bully. - When I'm actually not.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for not letting him stick up for himself.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

also little toaster, you are banned for being the third person to say my avi freaks them out.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for posting twice in a row instead of editing your post.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Babes because my cats being an annoying ***** right now


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for spelling mistake


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned, for so many reasons.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not specifying reasons


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because son of a ***** **** you auto correct you evil zionist piece of **** invention who ever invented you should be raped with a shovel! :x


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for raging on the internet.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for wanting to use a shovel to rape someone... and not a pitch fork


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned becasue the pitch fork is reserved for use on the Russian beasts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because "russian beast" is not defined on urban dictionary.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Facebook in your status.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for waiting for death in your status!!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being too positive. Come on lad where is your negativity.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being negative enough! amateur :twak


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I agree with your quote!!! DIE SPIDERS [email protected]@@@@@ 
(Is that negative enough for u tannasg) :lol XD


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for agreeing with someone on the interwebs


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not agreeing with anyone on the interwebs even when they are right. :twak :twak :twak :twak :twak


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for beating him with a stick over an [email protected]@@@ lol XD


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for loving monkeys


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not loving Neville Longbottom


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not spending time with your own shadow.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for being funny. Or just banned cus I said so


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for quoting meeeee!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a monkey.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because your great great great great great great great ancestors were monkeys ^_^ (And I see the genes were passed down to u) mwahah jk <3 lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have bananas and I'm not sharing. ^.^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

awwwh lol, if u share bananas ill make them into ermmm a banana smoothie!! and we can have it in a huge glass and have a straw each  yummy lol ^_^ 
oh AND ill make a banana flavour cake OM NOM NOM


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you forgot banana pudding.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cake is a pudding. suuuu that makes banana cake a banana pudding  I win lol ^_^ (throws banana skin at queeny) >: )

ops forgot to ban u lol. Suuuu banned because banana lool


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for throwing banana skins at the Queen of India.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im the King of MonkeyWorld and Kings are above queens  = One shalt do what one wishes! lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for posting so quickly. :|


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to slow.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making fun of her!! lol  (Shes always slow at saying Hi to ppl in chat rooms :lol I am the speed demon mwahahah) ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a penguin.

Ah, you're just showing off FM. You say hello first only because I let you.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lolol Banned for being slow again and for telling liiiiiies!!!!! :lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for letting the little monkey say hello first.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because he's not a little monkey...he's a big monkey LOL :rofl


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to say im fat!!!! lol XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

See what too much cake does to you? :blank

Banned by the red banana. :evil


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for keeping me off doing more important things right now.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not doing your homework.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned from being a teacher outside of work!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not writing "I will not throw banana peels at people" 500 times.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for not listening!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im not bart simpson!! lol XD 
Also banned because im hungry ^_^

Oh noes I got beat! lol XD banned for beating meeeeeee


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I am listening.... to music!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cus were banning too quickly


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because theirs no LAW on how many ppl can be banned! I AM THE LAW!!! lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because the laws aren't valid without my approval.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

आप अज्ञात कारणों के लिए प्रतिबंधित कर रहे हैं


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning me for unknown reasons and also for your secret ability to speak Hindi!! O_O


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh no, did I just ban you in Hindi? That was supposed to remain a secret! :eek How blatantly inattentive of me. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for crimes against bananas


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for eating bananas....worst crime of all. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the school next to my house woke me up with their gay announcements


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm hardly restraining myself not to make a joke about that xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to fire bomb the ****ing place if they don't turn the volume down on the damn speakers.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because too many of your bans contain a rant about some negative condition in your life none of us can do anything about whatsoever.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for longer type ban sentence usage


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for constructing a strange sentence


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a pro at constructing strange sentences.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for being a professional banner up in here


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a chameleon.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because I'm still awake, It's almost 8am here. No sleep yet


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for not banning me for being so self centered and banning you for something about me. Confusing banning sentence again. Your welcome.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because according to my data you live in Alaska. I'm sorry for you...


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for figuring data out.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me have weird dreams.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having weird dreams


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because last night I had a dream that I meet Carly Rae Jepsen. It was strange.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that makes me jealous.

Inb4 Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of his imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Carly Rae Jepsen is real.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for talking about facebook.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because Stargate Atlantis is a lot better than I expected it to be and makes me wanna watch the first Stargate series again.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Stargate sounds like it's for nerds.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for thinking Stargate sounds like its for nerds...





And not knowing for sure that it is for nerds.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not giving toaster some toast to toast


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting on my nerves.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having nerves.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not continuing are toast tradition.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having toast in your name, like little toaster.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not asking him to toast things for you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still talking about toast.

The user below me is banned for mentioning toast.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to talk about toasting despite being a toaster. It's what you do. :blank


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because ... Never mind, it sounds too dirty.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being a f_ggot to me the last time you banned me. and also banned again for being the third person to say my avi freaks them out. you know what, your banned for even being freaked out by my awesome avi.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being unnecessarily rude.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Banned for being a Counter-Strike Veteran.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for pointing out the obvious.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Lol. Ok, lil' man.
Banned for not liking my music.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because we don't know what music you're talking about.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I was talking to HollowPrince. Thank you very much. 
Banned because "you" don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Basketball tragic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I say so.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're just all "bark" and no "bite."


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because de_dust is the ****! Do you play CS:GO?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for pointing your finger at me


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not liking fingers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sucking your thumb.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having ten fingers.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because its Friday and u get a weekend off work woooo! lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that's right. You'd better hide FM.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I would like to be there when you catch him xD


----------



## ysabelmilby (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to watch her catch him. Hahaha...


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for banning a innocent bystander. Tsk tsk.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for thinking that you are innocent. We are all guilty.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm innocent until proven otherwise. Or at least till the knife from the crime scene is found.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning him for getting on everyone's nerves for copying my idea of talking about toast in a username.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for holding a grudge.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because theirs too much toast in this thread already lol ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned becaussssse who u calling a donkey!! :lol XD


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned for not being Little Toaster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your slap-able avatar.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being the fourth person to speak illy of my awesome avi.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because Nim rhymes with him.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your attempt to rhyme.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not giving me credit for good rhyming. :|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because 99.9% of the time I play as random it makes me Terran I'm playing R A N D O M not make me terran more then 33.33% of the time!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because...je ne comprende pas.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because ce n'est pas difficile à comprendre.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to go buy pokemon soulsilver tomorrow just because of the nostalgia of pokemon gold that and I have DS that I've barley ever used. Kind of funny that It will only get used a lot after I've had it for 9 years


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not getting HeartGold instead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Lugia is better


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for posting a huge photo and blowing up the page.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lying woman! :teeth


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for going back and editing your post. Whats a lugi any ways.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the person who banned one of my favorite people on SAS.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because pikachu and the pokedex are both douches in the first few episodes :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the PokeDex is not alive.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm alive.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a pokedex :sus


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you could not be more wrong.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sticking with computer generated images for your avatar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's going to be a loooong night


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because tannasg's penguin looks retarded. :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling my beautiful penguin retarded.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for hitting me with a stick. :bat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm in the mood.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because...whoa, okay. :O


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired from being outside just 2 hours


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you aren't using a potato masher scrub.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Banned for denying the holocaust.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for believing in fairy tales.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because damn it we never got the full body nude proof that she does not in fact have a penis.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I saw that thread lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for looking at dirty threads.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there's only maybe one or two girls I'd still consider cute if they had a penis.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm one of them, right?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Nein.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Banned for not thinking I'm cute :cry You're hurting my feelings lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for crying.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I note an alarming downfall in the level of this thread lately. Therefore, I shall now post a picture that I hope contains enough greatness to raise the thread back to an acceptable level.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for shamelessly insulting the Great Bertrand Russell! :eek Words cannot sketch the size of my bewilderment. You leave me with no other option but to post 8 :no smileys in a row.
:no:no:no:no:no:no:no:no


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because your name (for some reason) leads me to believe you're a fan of Ajax.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because that's my plan; for you to freeze and beg the devil to come for all of you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having evil thoughts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's chilly in here.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it was warm and sunny today, and I live an hour and a half south of Canada.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I wish online gaming did not include chat.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for chatting while playing a game.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for having a rhyming signature.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because your username is a question.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because then I wouldn't be able to enjoy rubbing their faces into the ground.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for rubbing people's faces in the ground.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because a lot of them deserve it.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I mostly use videogame chat to troll people.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

bannmed for not being Little toaster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because I mostly use videogame chat to troll people.


Banned because ditto it's amusing watching the little *****es get so mad :haha


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for not being little toaster


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wanting the toaster. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the blank face


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being blank as well. :blank


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning that guy for being obsessed with little toaster.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being the toaster that he wants!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm running out of ideas for banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for stating that you are a 'counter strike veteran' and being bereft of ideas. I must admit I find it very easy to ban you, you give me lots of ideas.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being smart. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having gibberish in your status.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that's French, not gibberish.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having something even worse than gibberish in your status. :lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not saying that in French! ^.^


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for French kissing.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can't confirm or deny that.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being uncertain of what you did today. :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're not supposed to kiss and tell, if that is what you did.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I only kissed my cat today.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not kissing me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't think Ind... Never mind.

Inb4 Banned for making assumptions.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for chickening out of what you wanted to say.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for just asking to be banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I just love when you ban me. :boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you don't like when I ban you. :bah


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for thinking people should enjoy being banned


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> Banned because you don't like when I ban you. :bah


Banned because I like it when you ban me.



KernigSF said:


> Banned for thinking people should enjoy being banned


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm at peace now. ^_^


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned, cos I'm the boss around here.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned by the gorilla in your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not posting a pic of yourself.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I did.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I never saw it.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's on my page. :cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are very attractive.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned beacuse I just stalked her and I agree lol ^_^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned because you are very attractive.


Banned for the compliment! Thanks. 



FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned beacuse I just stalked her and I agree lol ^_^


Banned for admitting that you stalked me! ROFL


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for talking about the pic on your profile which made me curious!!! XD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being Curious George. :teeth


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for some reason only known to myself.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not revealing that reason. :blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm doomed.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos I'm really a mod in disguise.


----------



## budcompany (Mar 4, 2013)

banned for caring less


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

banned for living in Essex.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having 101 in your username.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there is an empty hole just before the last three spades in your signature.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for being on a train to nowhere, get off before it gets there.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a proud Aspie with ambitions. (I dont know what an Aspie is) lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Australian? I guess.

Banned for flying so high.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for baking with your sister.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you're in front of me in your status line. Damn you!


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for being a fire hazard.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a femme bot with feelings. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a chunk of water and Organic matter.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being flesh and bones.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for discrimination against Femme Bots.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for sleeping in the city that never sleeps.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having an awesome job.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for the irony of a hollow prince being the bringer of light.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being an old member of this forum.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having 2 extra letters in front of the Word male.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Banned for liking winter.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having a slightly crazy signature.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being an accomplice to the winter hater :twak


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I do actually hate cold weather.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against cold weather. :twak :twak :twak


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking that cold weather is good.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not thinking that cold weather is good you psychotic summer lover! :wife


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for being from Canada and liking the cold. You stereotype you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a stereotyped view of Canada you walking stereotype you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because shouldn't you have a picture of a moose instead of a lion?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned because the national animal of Canada is a beaver.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to make out that having toast is special.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not knowing that having a steady supply of toast is the most essential thing in life.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a lame person in your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for insulting your cousin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for rather he committed incest uke


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing back memories I want to forget.

Just kidding.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a veteran.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for relying on Youtube.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for thinking too much


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not thinking enough.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not not not not not not not thinking enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for criminal negligence causing brain damage, you shall be executed at dawn.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for threatening to execute toasters.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be a ghost.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be a lion.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be a zepplin.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what your favorite NHL team is..


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because there are several possibilities in which the mind can attain empirical knowledge, but none of them is objective and entirely satisfying.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm just going to assume he is a Maple Leafs fan for now.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because that was philosophy of science and also extremely awesome


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I got to come home early!!! ^_^


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I can't believe it's daylight where you are


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because time zones are weird.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for zoning out.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a friendly ghost. :O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because zepplin assumes that I like hockey, it's boring as hell along with every other sport on the planet except for when the players start fighting each other.

Also banned for pretending to be female.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because of the Canadian Baseball team fight.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I am male. :rofl


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have a mustache and a beard.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for downloading awesome footage! :O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying awesome.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned by Casper!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because the missing spade in your signature is really getting on my nerves. :?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having nerves.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have nerves too.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being attractive.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being too nice.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm awesome with compliments.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you are indeed. :O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are too cool for school.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for banning the person above you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for coming up with a clever ban. :bah


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's still better than a Turkey :stu


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for disliking Turkey.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because there's a mysterious horseman in your avatar. :blank


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because that's me, and I only ride at night, slaying people who are on my way.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I am enthralled by your other life as the mysterious horseman!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being enthralled :lol (I like that word) ^_^


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because your age is dividable by seven.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Ik ben ownage en je bent een nub lol my online friend taught me abit of dutch years ago while I was playing an online game with him  ) 
For anyone that cares that says I am owange and you are a nub) lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for learning languages on the internet.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a toaster and not a microwave.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for being monotonous.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I could go get a game I preorderd at midnight but I don't really feel like walking even though it's not that far.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I have a lot more bans to give before I'm out of 'em.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a new when it comes to banning.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I've banned you like... 50 times at least, so far.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Pidgeotto says so.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because that lion kinda looks like a monkey well the face and ears do lol XD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living at a zoo.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for always changing your avatar!!! I liked the penguin 1 but I like the casper one too ^_^ I didnt like the other 2 before that tho  (the rainbow and the jesus cross) lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in England and not Wales.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm slow as hell tonight, and this guy ^ ninja'd me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Banned for not living at a zoo.


Banned for having almost *6,666* posts.



FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned for always changing your avatar!!! I liked the penguin 1 but I like the casper one too ^_^ I didnt like the other 2 before that tho  (the rainbow and the jesus cross) lol


Banned for ruining my ban!



Monotony said:


> Banned for living in England and not Wales.


Banned for banning so fast.



HollowPrince said:


> Banned because I'm slow as hell tonight, and this guy ^ ninja'd me.


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Just banned!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OMG Banned for multiple banning who do u think u are!!! 

Ah got beat.

Banned for beating me! lol XD dam now im multi banning too


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned cus yall got ninjad


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> OMG Banned for multiple banning who do u think u are!!!
> 
> Ah got beat.
> 
> Banned for beating me! lol XD dam now im multi banning too


Banned for getting ninja'd.



Monotony said:


> Banned cus yall got ninjad


Banned for ninja'ing me.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm a frakking almighty alien, and I'm gonna ban all of you at once. Buahahahah.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I tried to grow something in a pot and all I ended up with was grass.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'd gladly lend you some grass, we've got it plenty here.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'd rather have fresh carrots. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you can have those vile things. uke


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you dislike vegetables. Or at least some of them. Tsk tsk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for liking those disgusting things, and not evolving sufficiently to not require them.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hating on vegies.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there are plenty of reasons to hate vegas.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being a toaster :no


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being the guy who replied right after little toaster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for butting in, next time wait your turn!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for posting the same time I did.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for having gold teeth.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because the correct term is "grillz"


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for grilling things.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for banning people that live thousands of miles away


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning people that live thousands of galaxies away.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having your pic as your avatar.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that is me in my avatar. :blank


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar that makes people assume you're a Caucasian that lives in India


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for speeding in a car with no wheels.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for ruining my ban. :bah


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I lost 600 dollars today


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I saw a dead dog today.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for saying I ruined ur ban by banning before u banned.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for making a tongue twister.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for saying something other than what you did today


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I didn't experience anything interesting today (in fact I just woke up), but for compensation I shall post this beautiful picture of the city of Barcelona:

Edit: You're all banned for triple eek) sneaking in between my ban.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Queen: banned for banning someone before I could


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for missing an opportunity to ban me.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, I demand to be banned as well! Someone decently ban me, please.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for not being a 10 of clubs.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not wanting a 10 of spades.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I give up. No one wants to ban me. I do not blame you. I shall just retreat myself in useless self-pity. :cry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for retreating yourself in useless self pity. :cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being white.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm white. Also, banned for being a ghost with internet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for looking white and saying your not.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Banned for making me smile with memories of casper the ghost movie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because where did your avatar go? :eek


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it'll be back. :um


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for speaking French.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because at least they plant trees so you can conquer them in the shade.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for talking about trees.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for making your avatar disappear and then reappear.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's fun. You should try it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz I don't.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a tiger that smiles. :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being scared of a tiger.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being the lion who gave his forest to the tiger.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because forests are lame.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being the lion who moved into a city. :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a lion living in a city surrounded by prey. :um


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm the fox that tricked the lion. ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be a fox. :wife


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for having a boring looking lion as your avi


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having some hideous crack ***** as your avi. uke


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being rude and cursing at me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for raping my eyes. :twak


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because few posts above, instead of _'havin a boring'_ I've read it as _having a boner_.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for reading about boners.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for having a lioness in your avatar and not a lion, there is a difference.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it is in fact a lion.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

****THREAD WARNING****

*Please keep the arguing to a minimum or bans will follow.*


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for making me think it was a lioness and not realising it was a young male lion.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because the game I played sucked, once more.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for buying crappy games.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I need some new music...


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning that girl for trying to hog all of the attention.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not posting a pic of yourself.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I refuse to willingly allow for an increase in the number of creepers stalking me on the internet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating your friendly neighbourhood stalkers.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you think you actually exist.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for falsely claiming that I don't exist, where is your proof matey!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ultralisks that is all.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for seeking a refuge in the world of gaming.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

jJoe said:


> ****THREAD WARNING****
> 
> *Please keep the arguing to a minimum or bans will follow.*


pls*


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for blah blah blah...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's a shame they didn't put raptorlings in multiplayer.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for complaining about multiplayer instead of being glad that multiplayer exists.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because terran is overpowered and yet zerg get nothing not even a buff to hydralisks. :wife


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned with the power of Christ..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the awesome of hunter-killers.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting owned by the Ghost ordering a nuclear strike.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by my foot.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not banning, it's chasing people away with the smell of your feet.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLzzzz!!!!!!!!11111111111111


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a professional foot smeller.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by my vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your avatar is old and needs changing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by America, and my new avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being obsessed with zeppelin.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm also obssesed with video games, guitars, rock, America & guns.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having only 2,600 posts.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for counting posts.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having 5000 posts.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for crying like a girl.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because... I can't think of any good reason to ban you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ maybe you should avoid the thread then
and this one too:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/would-you-marry-a-socialist-303305/#post1061926473

Joke!  I will not ban HollowPrince.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually, I usually do (the second). I avoid half of the forum xD

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I like redheads, but she smokes.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I haven't played CS even once in the last 6 months.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because the zombie game I played online was quite scary.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Ultralisks > zombies.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't know what those are. >.<


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being clueless.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not buying me presents.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because zombie ultralisks are even worse then zombies.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because....whoa, okay. :O


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having spades in your signature.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not having little guitars in yours. :teeth


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned by Brasilia's almighty hammer he stole from Thor.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being a man


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a drop kick.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your username has a saggy tan.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for no reason at all, because this is an at-will thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Mother ship is coming to take me home.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a follower of Heavens Gate.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for obsessing over a 69 year old (Jimmy Page)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Because because I'm really 69.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's obvious after all the toaster does like old men :teeth


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'll gladly ship some of my rain here to your country.


----------



## Jiya007 (Jan 28, 2013)

^banned because I'm supposed to ban you.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Banned cause i feel like it.

Everybody banned now! (credit to C&C music factory)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Tania I
Banned because youre the same in real life as you are online :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I have to put up with a ***** I hate on a daily basis.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Banned for burning my toast...again.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned because I have to put up with a ***** I hate on a daily basis.


 I have no idea what that starry word is, what youre trying to say and why I should be banned for it? Elaborate! :lol


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I actually typed in five asterisks.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I seem to be rather crazy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being crazy and not insane.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I get nothing in return for banning you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I could offer myself....but I won't.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being such a tease.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being provocative.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you agree that she was being a tease.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I can't confirm or deny that!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for threatening to ban someone.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a little horse.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for doing something worth banning.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its 3:30 am, and I'm should be sleeping.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for staying up late and banning people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping with me.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not having a big enough bed.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not reacting shocked and confounded enough on that highly inappropriate ban above you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because, I am now. :blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Essie loves it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for believing in friendly ghosts.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a Ninja Turtle claiming to be a smiling tiger.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a lion with the smallest mane in the world.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned coz ST is my code name .


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that makes it deadlier because it wont over heat as quickly.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a lion in sheep's clothing.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Brasilia


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of the pope


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because if you've got nothing to die for, the only thing you can do is live on.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I just found a good band.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not sharing what that "good band" is.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I did, just not here.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that's not Led Zeppelin....


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still being obsessed with Led Zeppelin in 2013.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for still not buying me presents. :bah


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned _because I can!_


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for wearing blue and committing crimes. :blank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for being a dork =|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using the word dork you pork.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making me lose my


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for forgetting you lost your......


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not buying Queen of Spades presents.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for all of you being horny rabbits


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a dirty mind because you're the one who said the word "horny."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using 'dirty mind' and 'horny' in the one sentence.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so picky.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not washing your mind out with soap.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not washing behind your ears.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not washing under your skin.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because the guy you banned is still here and lively as ever. next time you ban someone, make sure you actually make it where he isn't able to make POST anymore you know.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned from earth


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from Nova Scotia.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being an illegal immigrant


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

InTheWorldOfNiM said:


> banned because the guy you banned is still here and lively as ever. next time you ban someone, make sure you actually make it where he isn't able to make POST anymore you know.


Banned for being very insecure.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because uhh what u said doesn't sound nice lol


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to be nice.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for sayin im not!!!!! lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being a gorilla.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because gorrilla too big!! me only wickle bwaby mwonkey  lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned by King Kong


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Nu uh Banned because KingKong aint real but I am kthxbai lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because Big Foot is real.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because leave big foot outta this! Or ima go get yetti AKA SwettyBettyYetti and nobody wants to mess with her


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because Big Foot is gonna kick your Yeti's ***.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for being a ****ing ****!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being from the Uncouth Kingdom.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because we have to sacrifice you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your already being burnt at the stake for witchcraft.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because people will blame you because of that, and lynch you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being the headless horseman.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I already impaled them all on my front lawn.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having a font lawn.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a lawn full of impaled rotting corpses to eat your breakfeast on,


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for killing all the zombies single handedly.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because he's god, he can do that.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because believing that he's god and being a god, are 2 totally different things.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's not if you are in fact a God. Just because I don't go abusing my powers doesn't mean I'm not a god. :no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being a zombie killing fairy.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because a job I want is all the way across the country.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

banned for making my toast too crunchy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he makes a crappy toaster.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Banned because he makes a crappy toaster.


I know my peen is massive but "he"? :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your male? I thought it was clear I was referring to toaster.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I has cake.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the cake is a lie.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you're jealous of my cake.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the cake


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's only a cupcake. But I'll let you have it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have Dr. Pepper I win.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because beer is better than Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Alcohol sucks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because life should not be this hard.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned because his avatar is a sperm


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Bannned for thinking it looks like sperm.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for wasting bandwidth on counterstrike


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for insulting Casper, have you no respect ? :no


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for talking to dead people. :O


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for being righteous


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for hammering fast.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that sounded ... never mind.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking dirty. See, I said it in a different way. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for encouraging him


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being against encouraging toasters to toast their bread.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for talking about toast so much


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for choosing an unphotogenic avatar


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not being a drunk *** motha****a


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this is very unphotogenic


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for thinking I give a**** about my photogenicy


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for having a unique middle name


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for giving me that middle name xD


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because there's a person in your avatar! :O


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having a person in your avatar.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that lion in your avatar is giving me dirty looks.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned! Why do I have to give you a reason?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning me for no reason. :bah


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because if you want a reason so badly banned for not being in a kitchen.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for expecting me to live in a kitchen.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for disobeying your male superiors!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I am a free woman and will do as I please. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spewing feminist man hatting crap get back in the kitchen. :sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I made you a sandwich but I ate it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for teasing Monotony with a sandwich xD


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing she was such a tease, because she was with me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being in a gutter of a gutter.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making much sense.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for making too much sense.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

banned for not liking Kid cudi too much


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because we don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not having a clue that the person above me clearly stated he doesnt enjoy listening to kid cudi as much as he enjoyed it some time ago.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because the words "doesn't enjoy listening to kid cudi" are not allowed to be used in that order


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about Big gulps.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for pointing out that you're playing CS in your status.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for taking so long to notice.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not pointing out that you're playing cs:go in your status.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I miss being unemployed.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for making $$$$.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for saving the world at night.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Whoa :O

Banned because I'm Catwoman.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned for being up at this time


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Double whoa :O

Banned for "surprisingly" being up at this time. :b


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Banned because I woke up at 4 am :um


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I went to bed after 4 am.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

^ Banned for being a toaster. :b


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a cat.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a monarch.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for being a rather large balloon.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for escaping the prison.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making up stuff.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not wishing me a happy St. Patrick's Day


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because its been a sad St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for banning a banner.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not having a Led Zeppelin Avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for obsessing over a lame musician.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your avatar makes me think of Zelda: the Ocarina of time for some reason.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because death mountain.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Autumn is here! :yay


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because summer is here. :bah


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because WHY IS THEIR RAIN ON MY WINDOW lol XD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you need some snow as well. I'll send it right over.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for not playing skyrim right now.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for playing such a nerdy game with such old people and old weapons.


----------



## 84C35CCDRW (Mar 17, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Banned for playing such a nerdy game with such old people and old weapons.


banned for making me think of the movie "brave little toaster"


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for having such a hard name to memorize.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Zakázán, protože jste Václav Havel v přestrojení.


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Banned for using google translator :b


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

zakázán pro rozvádějící Slovensko, který mine vás vroucně


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> zakázán pro rozvádějící Slovensko, který mine vás vroucně


Guess you mean dissolution of Czechoslovakia or something?  Actually that Václav Havel thing made sense, that sentence was written very well but this doesnt make sense at all  Nice try tho xD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not banning anyone, since you have no bans left in your bag.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I hate people who make assumptions. *HATE HATE HATE.*

People think they're so smart when they're right by coincidence or no one has spent the time to prove them to be wrong (maybe it's a waste of time). Lack of objection doesn't mean you're right.


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for only being a prince. Get king status please.


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for stealing my post.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Permanently banned for saying "perma."


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Permanently banned for saying it twice in your post.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for hating in a ban-fun thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I can always count on threads on this site to stress me out and get an adrenaline rush.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for admitting you get an adrenaline rush from anxiety websites.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for ____________


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for all the good reasons.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for needing a reason for everything


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not abiding to time.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so annoying.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I am annoying, when in fact you are much more annoying than I could ever be.


----------



## bioalp43 (Feb 10, 2012)

Banned for trying to one-up the guy above you by using the same argument


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for banning my friend


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having imaginary friends.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for imagining that you have imaginary friends.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a crush on Keanu Reeves.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being annoyed with yourself.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for just asking - no, begging - to be banned.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for _still_ playing counterstrike.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for only having a measly 80 posts.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not letting that noob know that CS has had updates.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned by the almighty troll.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a member of the Troll Academy.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for having a too happy avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a country without history.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned from procrastination


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your slick new avatar.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for noticing. Thanks!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a lame avatar. Ooooh. lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am the man you fear most.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because ghosts are scary


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm scarier than a ghost.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you scare scarecrows.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being afraid.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I am afraid! I am terribly afraid. Deadly.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that's good!! :evil


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for scaring him


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a lion with baby teeth.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because teeth


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because that's cute ^


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I wouldn't want to swim in a pool with that. :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your going to be forced to swim with 50 of them and one cow.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'd rather be locked up in a cage with a Tiger. :blank


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because they kind of made a movie about that.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned cause i don't like your avatar :clap


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for coming across as an 11 year old.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for coming across as a friendly ghost.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm a phantom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being spectre.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being an orb.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a Jester of Clubs.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your still paranoid that I will overtake your post count.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for liking the suite of clubs. :blank

EDIT: Banned for banning him first and banned for also for scaring people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how important I am.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you only mean something to your wife.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'm married.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I predicted that response, but was too lazy to type Inb4 to note that I expect it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

*inb4 banned for being a little toaster*


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Londinium sounds like an element on the periodic table.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ T'was the Romans! Banned for reminding me of my Chemistry school days. :rain


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so rude.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being easily offended.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not my fault that.... never mind.

Banned for making me turn into the type of person I hate.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a hatefull person.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making typos.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for sitting in this thread all day.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I almost took 12 hours to ban you, which shows how I rarely check this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for becoming slack in your old age.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm the oldest.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being old enough for this thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who is older than you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being too young.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for claiming to be a bored mystical creature


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you wish you were in M83.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you wish you were a character in one of your computer games.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you wish your where a sperm like your avatar.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I wouldn't be surprised if the story from Antiviral movie turned true, sometime.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I get frustrated when a girl in high school seems to want attention from me. - Because I can't really respond too much.


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because he didn't follow the format of the game or whatever this is.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I lost the game.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned because I forgot the game.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you got dragged into the game, once again.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because smileys don't work for everyone.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'll get 'em to work for me.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for cheating.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for going Dutch.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about paying separately on dates.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for running a mile away from a date.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because some posters here make me mad.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned klogfxklogbfc,l;bvc,.;bvcbv,. c,l;bfv ckpg;[f'


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because they finally deleted the nice *** thread.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned because I can't handle the grief anymore from the thread closing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a perv.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned because I meant the animal pictures.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because not even you believe that.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for feeding the troll.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for feeding the troll feeder you troll.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not admitting that you think I'm the coolest poster on this forum.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being a cat with wings.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for being a girl with hair.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because blond is best.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because my cat thinks his food tastes like garbage.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for feeding that poor feline garbage! :eek


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you belong to the cat family.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this is funny



> Or, as it is more commonly known, an Arts Degree.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> Banned because you belong to the cat family.


Banned for not smiling in your picture, because I like girls who feel good enough to smile in their pictures.



Monotony said:


> Banned because this is funny


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hating on flat chested Keira Knightly.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I like Keira Knightley. She was good in her latest movie, called Seeking a Friend for the End of the World.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because:


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because she's cuter with short hair


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the video made my Shockwave Flash crash.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for making me assume you're a lot older than you actually are.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for assuming such a thing.

I still play Counter-Strike. You know that can't be too old.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I've seen 35-40 years old people play CS, and some even older.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because... never mind.

Inb4 Banned for... never mind, again.

Banned because my girlfriend is about that age.

Inb4 Banned for dating a cougar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because if you... never mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being inebriated.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not drunk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for acting drunk, whilst claiming to be sober.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't have to prove myself to you.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned because:


She's so overrated.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned because:


I just felt like quoting this again.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned because:


And again.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

little toaster said:


> Banned for quoting.


Banned for quoting.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I had a teacher in high school that played Counter-Strike, and he was in his 70s.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because I've been gone for 2 weeks!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I get the Canadian channel and they don't show terrance and phillip.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for wanting to watch Terrance and Philip


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because xxx xxx xxxxx xxx xxxxx, and also for xxxx xxxxxxx xx xxxxxxxxxx x xx xxxxx.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm desperate for a wee but cant be bothered moving and am now almost in pain :|


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for banning me for that... :?


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned for not finding it funny


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm not I'm sleep deprived


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being addicted to the internet.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for calling me insecure during your last time u banned me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being so insecure that your paranoia has allowed you to remember when I last banned you.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because...I don't know.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

> Banned for being so insecure that your paranoia has allowed you to remember when I last banned you.


banned for quote banning me the last time and also banned for making me do the same and skipping over banning queen of spades because of you being a fagg_ot to me when queen of spades should be banned for banning someone for no reason although, since it's you I'll givew her a pass for it. so BANNED


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not chilling out, and seemingly getting angry about things that actually do not matter.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for ignoring my posts!!



little toaster said:


> Banned because:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because this is not the post the hottest girl you have ever seen thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread is for pretty much anything as long as it is the reason for banning someone.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I wasn't ignoring your post, I was just lazy xD
1st and 5th ftw.

Though my choice would be... in this order: Emily Mortimer, Shannyn Sossamon & Alessandra Torresani.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for ruining this thread with stupid pics of air head actors.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not walking the red carpet with me.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because the one in the middle isn't an airhead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it looks like some one broke her nose in the past :lol



HollowPrince said:


>


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Queen is banned for doing that to me more than once


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because life really is a pile of crap.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

KernigSF said:


> Queen is banned for doing that to me more than once


Banned for banning queen before I could ban her.

Also banned because I always worry about misspelling "banning" and "ban" which could make my post sound really dirty. Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.



tannasg said:


> Banned because life really is a pile of crap.


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being even weirder.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to insult your betters.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being unable to prove if you're better.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't need to prove to you that I'm better, cause you already know it.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so full of your self and living in your own little imaginary world.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Zeppelin's obviously the best.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Who's Zeppelin? LOLz


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for being a mod and posting so much.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your just plain weird.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

HollowPrince said:


> Banned for not chilling out, and seemingly getting angry about things that actually do not matter.


you are quote banned for being so gullible as to think I would seemingly be upset about something.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for making assumptions


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't know why you bother.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not walking me home.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I haven't seen this movie in like 13 years, and I want to see it again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not growing up.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I remember that movie. O_O


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that movie had awesome dancing.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you don't count.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for thinking I can't count.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because everybody keeps changing avatars . But not you

But , please don't lol. I really like the current one. :hide


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned because I've never changed my avatar either. Maybe I should do that for once, hmm...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a squashed hedgehog on the side of the road.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to have nightmares. But I'll like it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you are meant to be happy, but you just don't know that yet.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because my mouth is on fire.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for setting your mouth on fire.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a dirty filthy atheist.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for beliveing in a god


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the garden of England.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because you never told me how babies are born.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because babies are born under elephant ears plant.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I believe you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Swarmhost spam versus Marine spam is hilarious. It's like watching starship troopers.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not being a Teletubby.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm... bored.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of teletubbys


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I haven't been on here in months and you changed you avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting avatars to stay the same.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not going to the past, like Marty McFly did in Back to the Future movie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my Avatar has changed twice, I might change it again soon.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I already banned you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your banned for breaking the mirror. :wife


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because mirrors are made to be broken.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not hearing the word of or lord and saviour Bacon.



http://imgur.com/wDHA7dE


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar again


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for... wait is you avatar Jack from Lost?


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because it would nice to live his life :/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dreaming of living an actors life.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

ɐıןɐɹʇsnɐ uı ʎןʇɔǝɹɹoɔ sıɥʇ pɐǝɹ oʇ ǝןqɐ ǝq pןnoɥs noʎ ǝsnɐɔǝq pǝuuɐq


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your attempt at humour. :clap


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

banned because that was funny


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

dennaB suc I tog gnihton retteb ot od


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this crappy website is messing with my posts.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I feel like playing cards.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because some one keeps spamming this thread with ugly women.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because this is weird.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because if you people keep spamming this thread with ugly celebrities I'm posting a picture of my hairy *** crack and forcing you all to look at it. :wife


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because posts seem to have mysteriously disappeared in this thread.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because new posts aren't showing up in this thread.

Inb4 Banned for double posting.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because yes posts have been disappearing I blame the KGB after all SAS has become the Sexual Anxiety Soviet.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for thinking those women are ugly. Tsk, tsk.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I was talking to my friend in the hall and ended up walking into a display jutting out of the wall. Good thing for all the slow *** walking mother****ers in front or that really would of hurt.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your avatar is worthy of being worshiped.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because yes its is 

Also banned for ninja banning because unlike my friend from school you are neither cute, nor female so I will prosecute you to the full extent of my laws.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I hate State Farm and the *********s who work there.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Car insurance go up?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because car insurance confuses me, especially when there's some black guy who can speak through other people, genies who appear when you sing, and some Australian gecko.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I hate insurance in general. They reel you in with false promises and then come up with every reason to deny coverage and to not pay for you.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because people should ride alligators instead of cars


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned that sounds uncomfortable, rather not have scales chaffing me, that and those things are strong.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for looking to the right


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for stalking my posts. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hate it when my mind goes blank and I cant think of anything to say.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you still came up with a reason for banning while you claim to not be able to think of anything to say.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having a legit reason to ban someong!!!  (Also banned because ur avatar has turned into some kind of farm yard lol )


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not recognizing de_dust.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for putting DE in front of a map called dust.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you got de_stroyed. :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'll kill you with a uk_ulele.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because there are no uk maps.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I told Brasillia I was gna use this Pic in this thread yesterday and only just got around to it. (So blame him for this ban  ) lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for finishing the new Hitman in 24h.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for finishing it so quickly.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because your eyes are oh so pretty.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because all of my friends are leaving and the only people remaining are my enemies and people I hated in the past


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

Banned because your post count at 8:26pm EST is an odd number. I dislike ODD NUMBERS.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you haven't called me in two weeks despite all that spontaneous sweet lovemaking we did earlier.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because my spelling is terrible tonight, for some weird reason.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for spelling things.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im rich and I corrupted the admins into banning u!!! >: D MONEY = POWER 
(im not rly rich  ) lol XD


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for making "XD" faces with your keyboard rather than picking from the forum's list


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being so picky.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your Boss.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking you could be my boss.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I meant your employer, silly boy!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that's the same thing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's 7 am and I cant fall back asleep and I don't have school for another 3 hours.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because all the roll back & whatnot are getting rather boring. It's funny, you'd have though that in some bigger forum / website Admins would know what they're doing, but they seem rather... incompetent.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because October.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because: Why do I even bother with this forum?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this isn't the post a ***** thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to stop them posting hot girls  lol XD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't see the hot ones what page are those ones on?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it was posted pages ago, but the forum / thread is bugged. Take a chill pill - it will help.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh right lolol XD didn't know it got bugged okay ill change my last answer to. BANNED for saying the poop word lol =D

and HOLLOW!!! BANNED for encouraging ppl to take pills zomg! lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not listing "of Great Britain and Northern Ireland" after United Kingdom.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't appreciate unwelcome comments, remarks, questions, or any other gibberish.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not welcoming all feedback whether it be good, bad or indifferent.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for getting on my nerves.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having nerves, should of evolved so that you don't need them.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it's just... meh.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have to get up early to go get a doctor to fill out a damn form.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm lazier than you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because we should be lazy together.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned just 'cause.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for great justice.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because that reason is just laughable.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a smaller man.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm sure I'm taller than you. Lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my friend is probably taller than you and she's pretty short :lol


Also double and triple banned because emoticons still aren't working and it's making me mad.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being very angry


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

MrQuiet76 said:


> banned for being very angry


banned for making me think the avi in your pic was you


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for thinking that Jim Carrey would spend time in this forum.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because me and Jim are best mates.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because Jim Carrey has some good movies.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because Jim Carrey told me to do ban someone


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because jim carry in that avi looks like someone who would post here.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Not banned for banning the person with the disgusting avatar.

The next poster below me is hereby banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you don't have that authority.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the authority invested in me by God.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because that fox/vixen in your avatar looks heroic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's just copying my neutral face that I developed because of over exposer to the average moron outside of my house.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for calling me a moron


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for living in filthadelphia.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i actually live closer to pittsburgh


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because his boots are not even fancy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for going bare foot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am finally going to sleep 5 hours after I planned to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to go to sleep whilst peeping at your laptop.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having the need to edit your posts when you're supposed to be "The One."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this time I'm going to sleep and the internet is not stopping me!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you could not lie straight in bed if your life depended on it.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for banning a person who's sleeping by now.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because banning a sleeping person is no excuse not to ban someone!! ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because every one who has ever posted in this thread is now banned!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a dipstick.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned because MM75 told me to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being just another American.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not appreciatating 'Murcia.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

You are banned.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned for not appreciatating 'Murcia.


Banned for expecting an Aussie to be on our side.



totalloner said:


> You are banned.


Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for beating me to the ban you little creep.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

I ban you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being called Bryce.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for often making no sense.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because... touche.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because if you play with fire you will get burnt!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because....if you touch ice, you'll freeze.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for making me think I had a chance dating you.

And also banned for thrashing the Aussies at cricket 4-0.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

totalloner said:


> Banned for making me think I had a chance dating you.
> 
> And also banned for thrashing the Aussies at cricket 4-0.


1. LOL

2. Banned for watching cricket.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have been warned.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being green.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i'm going through ban withdrawal


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for mentioning ban withdrawals.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a ban junkie.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me a junkie when you can't even prove it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because you are obviously a ban junky who has most likely banned more than 1000 times, not only that but you have banned monotony probably more than that so banned for being a ban junki and having someone prove it.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

ban the banner


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning the toaster.

EDIT: Banned for banning NiM.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

sorry Q of S.
you're officially unbanned
someone else needs to ban you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> Banned for banning the toaster.
> 
> EDIT: Banned for banning NiM.


Banned because I've wanted to ban you for a long time.



totalloner said:


> sorry Q of S.
> you're officially unbanned
> someone else needs to ban you.


Banned ruining my ban!
Banned for ninja banning.
Banned for ruining my chances of banning her.


----------



## Sohrab (Mar 21, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this site is specifically for bored people.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for stating the truth.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

banned for trying to make a stairway to heaven


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Banned for being a total loner.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for banning him for being a total loner.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being a year older than me​


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Which would make uuuuuu 21! 
Banned for being the same age as me ^_^


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because tone & sound can't be conveyed through text


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I noticed that too.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for not being the Queen of Hearts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having an annoying username.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for releasing smelly fluids from its armpits.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for picking the red pill


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for dissing the color red


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for becoming a part-timer.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because I agree and red is my favorite color.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Banned for becoming a part-timer.


banned for posting right before me when I posted.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to slow to catch a cold.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED bacause cold is no joking matter *sniffles* lol xD (dont rly have a cold) xD


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for passing the 1000 posts milestone - parrrrrrrrrrtttttttaaaaayyyyy ova hurrrrrrrr! :} (congrats - you are now an official SASer!).


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being that famous 10-dollar stripper.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Banned for banning yourself.


banned because the banning yourself comment you made confuses me and also ban about the 1000 comment thing because that is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Woooo thanks!!!! didn't even notice lol ^_^
Banned for throwing me a party and making me the center of attension when I have SA!!! ^_^ lol.

Woah OKAY I got beat by 2 ppl! lol =)

Awh banned for saying my 1000 comments isnt anything to be proud of lol =(


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for being the sterotypical SA sufferer


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

nuuuuuuu lol xD 

Banned for having an avatar of someone with gold teeth! lol ^_^ (I always thought it was a toung peircing but I just clicked the signature link =p)


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Banned: For looking like he's been laid recently


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for wasting your time arguing about white knights.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm too busy to check this thread these days.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I don't out of lack on interest.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being a fellow Xbox troll.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not trolling on PC games as well.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not trolling enough


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because trolls need to be banned until 12/31/9999.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using a troll date.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a teen troll.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for lacking the skill required to troll trolls.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for underestimating my powers.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for overestimating them. Also banned because the emoticons are still broken.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for overestimating his underestimation of your great powers that never weren't.
#bringbackemoticonspleaseandthankyouwhatsthepointofhashtagsanyways


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I can still use it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because copying the url and then using IMG tags is too much of pain to do repeatedly.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm addicted to rock n' roll.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being you.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for having a tail


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I had a tail once...... when I was a fetus.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wishing you was still in Mummy's womb.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

whole lotta banning 
oooooooh


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

banned to please my sadistic desires


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking to be whipped.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by devo.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Madame Whip.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned in the name of the king


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm gonna slay the king and take over the throne. Bow down to your new king!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by God.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I couldn't care less about any so called 'gods'.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not changing the subject. I hereby decree that you will narrowly avoid being struck by a car within the next week.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because you're making me sick to my stomach, and nothing has worked to make it any better.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not investing in tums.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not having heartburn.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because they work for more than just heartburn. They get rid of built up gas as well.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because human gas can't be used to fill up balloons.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I wanted to ban you for a very long time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for a one word ban, unacceptable that's clearly being sexist since you cant be bother to explain thoroughly why your banned her.









Banned because this site is breaking more and more by the day, now it's only showing the last letter of the last post in each thread.









And the smiley still don't work properly.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for freaking out.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for causing bad weather


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your username and confusing me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for confusing him with someone else.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not toasting my buns.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I found a snake today!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not screaming for doing so!


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

Banned because mumford and sons are cool and you have an awesome sig and i dont


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

banned to spread chaos


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a Shadeguy =D


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Banned for being the King of MonkeyWorld


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having a lame status.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a lamer status.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I scream, you scream, we all scream for ice cream.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for harboring cooties


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because cooties will cause the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for being illogical


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being illogical


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sounding like a parrot.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

little toaster said:


> Banned for being illogical


:sus

Banned for being illogical.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Ben12 said:


> :sus
> 
> Banned for being illogical.


Banned for being illogical.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for not coming up with an original ban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a part-time member.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I wanna squeeze that little monster in your avatar.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for wanting to hurt animals


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned because wtf is that in your profile picture? Some kind of jacked up retainer?!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned becasue no one shall ever surpass me in the number of bans posted in this thread.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

banned for no reason and with no mercy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Randomly banned by Ty Cobb


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by this


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

banned with a broken stick


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for being a newb


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for being an heir of Slytherin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because does she mean the SaS member or the HP character? Oh dat intrigue!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because she's a muggle so she can be both.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for still being stuck in puberty.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because those lips look itchy.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for having too many spades in your sig.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because "smack the pony" sounds dirty. 

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for smacking ponies.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for going to candy mountain.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because al;skdjf;alskdjfl;aksjdfl;aksjdfl;aksjdfl; kajsdfl;k


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for typing in Russian.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Banned for lying. Everyone knows God lives in Atlantic City.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned from Russia with love.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned for being inside the fire. It's too hot in there. Being outside the fire is more pleasant.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's also easier to place people and object into fires from the outside.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an arsonist.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

NoHeart said:


> Banned because wtf is that in your profile picture? Some kind of jacked up retainer?!


banned because you should look at the link in my signiture, it will show you what it is.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a shemale.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not liking girls with a bigger dong then you.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because Eastern Europeans seem to be good at video games when they set records high in leaderboards for video games.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because everyone knows asians run the leaderboards


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the percentage of Asians in the Eastern European countries is so low that they are negligible.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED! because dont talk bad about asians their awsssssssssssssssome!!! =D


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he's a fan of asians aka North Korea. (They've got missiles, harpoons and very similar haircuts omgz)


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for believing only the propaganda and ignoring the rest of the country that lives poorly.

Banned for saying one of the trigger words/phrases that gets the government to stalk this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because North Korea has better bowling alleys, roads and cleaner subway cars than Canada. 

Double Banned for never being able to ban more people than me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I refuse to become a post *****.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for not having a picture of yourself as your avatar. Show me your face


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for perhaps being a facehugger disguised as a human being.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for having white stuff on your lips.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I refuse to ban you. not only that i sacrifice myself to be banned by the one below instead of you.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Little toaster I hereby ban you for not appreciating the cocaine on them there lips.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making jokes about a girl's lips having white stuff on them.

Inb4 Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because why is it on her lips and not in her eyes or other locations?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for spreading misinformation; there's cocaine on all locations!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for needing Chapstick.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for assuming that those are dry lips


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I think nothing has changed since I left.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're having hair growing a few centimeters out of your nostrils.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for asking nudey rudey questions in other threads!!! lol xD


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

tannasg said:


> Banned for being a shemale.


banned because your shemale comment confused me

also banned the one above me for being a male hussy


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

banned for banning an un-involved banner.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because everything in the world seems to be so discouraging.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned cause you read my mind.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because that's a lovely accent you have... New Jersey???


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm so very tired.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm really tired, because its 2 am and I've been awake since 7 am.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned because that's a BAD Mr. Kitty!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for chastising Mr Kitty.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not hatting on the Mr Kitty hater more.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u said kitty! and I dont like cats ^_^ dogs [email protected]@@ xD


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're NOT asking nudey rudey questions in other threads. REVENGE is sweet.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I can't bother dressing and going to the city, even though it's pretty damn nice outside. Damn.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned because you've summed up my day as well.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Banned because you're in Switzerland and I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because it gets boring quickly over here.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having attitude.









Edit: Banned for beating me.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because I'm just that good.:stu


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for not being inside our lovely union.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because thank goodness we escaped it along with its mess.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for pinching Seneca's butt in a very inappropriate manner.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for constantly licking your lips.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

Banned for having Rockaholic as a status.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for a reason I can't explain


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because why would a wookie, an 8 foot tall wookie, want to live on endor with a bunch of 3 foot tall ewoks? It does not make sense.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking you can win the ban by using that method!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being clever.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for collecting other people's toenails and using them as garnish on pizza.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ didn't a user called 'pastels' used to have the exact same avatar as you?


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for asking a question instead of banning the user above you like the rules suggest.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Banned for not breaking the rules.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

banned for sacrifice to the Aztec gods.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for taking a dump on his neighbors doorstep.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a mouth like a sewerage trap.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not replying with _"many dreams come true and some have silver linings 
I live for my dream and a pocketful of gold."_


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Banned for not replying with _"many dreams come true and some have silver linings
> I live for my dream and a pocketful of gold."_


^^^^That is my favorite ban on this thread so far

Banned because mellow is the man who knows what he's been missin',
many many men can't see my open road.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being optimistic.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for elongating too many words when banning


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I just got to 80 competitive match wins in Counter-Strike.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for gloating.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not going to Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I don't dine out at the Outback Steakhouse.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making it seem like u rly do go to the outback steakhouse when all along he was right! ^_^


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not banning me in a long time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Pennsylvania and not Transylvania.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a lower crackpot.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that Australian slang for Tasmania, I think.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for liking old music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Ents.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being dry.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

banned for still playing CS


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!!!!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for flashing older demented men at the local park.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a sicko.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for winning against Brad Pitt in a stud contest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for chopping off your little finger and serving it in a bolognese sauce.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I chopped off my index finger to become an assassin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sticking it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because this thread is dying.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone for some time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a mere shadow of your former self.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for being dry. Get some lotion man


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I was referring to the weather.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for changing your avvie


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for still watching South Park.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for liking scary movies, with gore etc


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Grid Iron.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because too much time has passed without a ban


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for mother Russia.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for North Korea PEW PEW lol xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a child.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being dry in the wrong places.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for being inside fire! thats dangerous! :teeth


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it's fun, and after all, you're all gonna end up in hell and inside the fire too, buahahah!


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned because as of present I have closed hell and all residents have been kicked out. Take that!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because banning is my drug


----------



## purrfeKt13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because you're eleven years older than me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you can't count.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for assuming someone can't count, but not thinking of that maybe the said person has a birthday soon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Dear people of this thread,

I have something of large important to say to you all. This thread, my friends, is a monster. A ruthless, man-eating monster. It lures you in with its innocent cloak of triviality, but this, I tell you, is a masquerade. The inner heart of this thread is hard like flintstone, rugged like an alligator's skin, and cold like winter's breath. 
Remember Sisyphus, my friends! King of Ephyra, punished by the immortal Gods, compelled to roll a boulder up an immense slope, and watch it roll back, over and over and over again, into eternity. Will we voluntarily follow this wretched outcast into the realms of eternal futility, or will we uncover the trap just in time, will we free ourselves from the chains of custom employed by this horrible monstrosity?
L'enfer, I say, c'est la répétition! For how often has it occured to you this thread is running in circles, you banning the people you have banned a hundred times before, them banning you once again, with the same reasons, the same words, the same desperate persistency? How often has the beam of emptiness lured on you without exposing itself in its full atrocity? 
If the high tide of old age will come over we, and we will look back into the depths of our past, what will we see? Will you see hundreds, thousands, millions of bans from you to the same persons, from those same persons to you, like an endless repeating of the same two notes, like a vinyl record stuck in the same groove? Or will you hear a composition of magnificent variation, will you be able to look into your own eyes and say: 'This is the life I had wished for, this is the multiplicity that truly does justice to my inner diversity'?
For verily, one day we will all see the light, sense the truth, expose the deformed figure of this thread in its full nudity. We will turn away from this sight in full horror, we will cast our eyes to the light, and we will finally see the many and splendid things waiting for us once we have overcast the dictature of the Ban the Person Above You thread, like freed prisoners, like the escaped blessed ones from Plato's cave. This frightful insight, my friends: _one day it has to come!_


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

B-b-banned from trying to discourage people from visiting this god given thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because where is your god now?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for encouraging pylons to skip.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because they dont need encouraging every1 knows thats what they do in their free time (only when no humans are around)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because going to the city was such a ****ty idea today.


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Banned for being inside the fire.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for putting your cat on his back!!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned because you profile pic makes me laugh uncotrollably :clap


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I am slightly disappointed by the lack of impact of my words. Therefore I ban you all.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not joining the Hogwarts Express train.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because only wizards can find it


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this game has lost its je na se qua.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm from the land of the free and the home of the brave.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because we both know America is [email protected]


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for picking on America.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in a better country.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because it's high enough on the Human Development Index.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because that sentence sounds intelligent lol ^_^


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Banned because he puts a gayish smile at the end of his sentence. o_o


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for noticing that Funky is gay.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I hate google adveritsments.

And banned because I don't know how to spell adverisments and spell check is glitching.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for having an extremely long username.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for being a dude.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mysterious girl from Texas.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Banned!!!!!!!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Baaaaaannnnnnnnneeeeeeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BANNED for f%^&s sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for raging and triple posting.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I feel... weird, at the moment.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Banned for ditching the House avatar.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar with awesome hair.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it was sunny today, but then it rained.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because rain is a jerk.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for the overuse of the word "jerk."


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being not showing your support for 'Murica with a patriotic avatar.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for expecting people to be overly patriotic.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because all 'Muricans are overly patriotic.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because "O beautiful for spacious skies, For amber waves of grain,For purple mountain majesties Above the fruited plain! America! America!...."

I'm one of those 'Muricans.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because tomorrow's monday.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

banned for being a hippy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of the Horn of Helm Hammerhand.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for being a nazi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a simpleton!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you shouldn't have eaten that gecko from your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reasons only known to science.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not making much sense.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting violence with your new avatar.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your avatars promote tourism to your homeland.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for still promoting zeppelin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh Agent 47.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not working for the agency.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a place which has the weather I like.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because come an enjoy the good old english weather!!! lol


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for the rainbow colors sig. SORRY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying sorry.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not being sorry for doing a wrong thing.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for assuming he was in the wrong


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

PEW PEW POW! Dodged your ban!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because the last ban hit you in the leg.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a computer game nerd.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking your cool!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for misspelling you're*


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Banned for being part of the Axis of Evil.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because anything evil is always fun.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I just sent u a Pm rwaar! lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for talking to strangers. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being polite to strangers.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because people on the internet will always be rude.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because most of them aren't even like that in real life


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because your avatar was able to grow that beard in less than a day.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for obvious beard Envy.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because your signature makes me smile.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because your signature makes me laugh :hah:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having a horse.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking everyone has a horse


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my car has 265 horsepower. So basically I have 265 horses.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for owning a gas guzzling dinosaur.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it's fast.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being an earth warrior!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for giving me writer's block!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving me the evil eye.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Banned for being too hot!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for flirting outside of the flirt with the person above u thread!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for spelling you like this u.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Banned for having a zero instead of an o in your username.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because your username reminds me of a movie that's longer than 1 year on my pc, yet I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for being a creepy neighbor.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for making horrible bans


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this thread us hanging on for dear life!


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned for being above me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for banning Tannasg.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

Banned for double posting in one day.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for not commenting on my status update.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned cause she aint' interested.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because clearly you are interested.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for assuming things!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for having your hood up indoors :evil


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Is that bad luck? Dancing Devil Banana = Auto Banned


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'll gladly lend you my number 6, so you can turn the 99's in your post count, and get 666.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

banned 4 making me seem like a twilight fan


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

prisonofmind said:


> Is that bad luck? Dancing Devil Banana = Auto Banned


They say they are the cotton umbrella - therefore i think your screwed.

Banned for trying to mask your undying love for twilight..


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because we should team up and bring the actors from Twilight movie to meet Limmy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED BECAUSE...... I just sent u a pm! lol ^_^


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Haha, I second that.

Banned - because your blatantly an ape..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a raunchy menacing avatar.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

:whip banned for noticing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for whipping me. :spank


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because we all know you secretly enjoy it.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because you can't possibly no that.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because I want a cookie BUT SOMEONE ATE ALL MY ****ING COOKIES


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

banned because you didn't specify the type of cookies!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for talking about cookies without calling me to join!


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because cookies are awesome and I'm at ****ing work right now.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

^
Banned for ...sorry I can't say.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not wanting to talk about intimate stuff in public.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for, banned for, banned for...I don't know ....too many posts?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

HOW DARE YOU?! There's... no... such... thing!

Banned for not spamming more instead of banning me because of my post count. Damn you!


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for not replying to my "Anger Management " Thread....or did you?


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned for obsessing over replies to your thread.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because it's not Friday yet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from Texas.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I've always wanted to ban myself.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you should have just asked me to ban you. It's easier that way.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

The Person above me is Banned for living in the Mist... Only Gorilla's are allowed in the mist (Haven't played this game here in ages)


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Banned for Copyright of "The Patriot"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0187393/


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Banned because I was just playing a video game with an outfit called The Patriot.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a full time gamer.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not being a Rockaholic


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being too smug


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being to conformists.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for using the wrong to- it's too


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a smart arse.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for thinking I am one


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Ban for posting before me


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because stars didnt give u permission to use their picture #CopyRightInfringement or what ever u call it lol ^_^


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you should leave SAS and join the crew I'm getting ready to take over the world.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because penguins are the ****.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I misunderstood that. Yeah, they are.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because you totally get me <3


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I sense flirting going on and I wna be part of it!!! lol


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm classy and I need to be taken to McDonald's at least 3 times before I even consider a 3-way!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Ahhh, that's good to know.

BANNED because I'm picky, and only the rare few can have a chance to enjoy my awesomeness.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm ****ing awesome. Just ask my mom.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'd rather ask your dad... or... someone...


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because I have absolutely no idea what that means or how to take it....


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because now you know how it's to be in my mind, haha.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha SHOT DOWN 

Banned because I'm an alcoholic and its not happy hour yet.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'd gladly join you in drinking, though I prefer mostly beer.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Make mine a whiskey sour, it is Thursday after all. Banned - for keeping me waiting


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for having a sentence as username, thus confusing me!


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for your poor reading skills. I have a lovely name, il have you know..


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you seem older than me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

1992 - don't think so. Banished


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I wasn't expecting that. I'd have guessed 5-6 years older.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to guess ppls age!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you seem to only have time for playing games. Booo!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for not playing games.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for not posting enough


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because the Queen is back, and she's gonna ban you too.

Welcome back btw


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned because I sense flirting going on and I wna be part of it!!! lol


Cute 
I like the black ducks


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not banning the monkey.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because it's 2:30 in the morning and I CAN'T ****ING SLEEP.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a piggy.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned for banning


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not posting more.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^^Banned for having swear words in their forum sig!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because swearing can be fun. Aaaaand! I want some of that Danish beer, please.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because I got chicken pox twice as a kid.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I got chicken pox once and that was more than enough.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I thought u could only get chicken pox once? so u failed to ban twinkie for her LIES!!!! lol  xD AKA banned for perverting the course of justice! (or is it preventing the course of justice) I think its perverting but it sounds abit wrong LOL.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for shooting a newborn zebra in Nigeria and feeling absolutely no remorse.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned because I thought u could only get chicken pox once? so u failed to ban twinkie for her LIES!!!! lol  xD AKA banned for perverting the course of justice! (or is it preventing the course of justice) I think its perverting but it sounds abit wrong LOL.


You can to get it twice!!! I got it once when I was 9 then again at 12 O:O:O:

Banned because I live in ****ing Texas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Texas does suck.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

banned because Texas is the biggest homeland state in America.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because who still cares about America?


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I'm going to ban you, and you, and you , and you...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm a cowboy, wanted dead or alive. 

I've been listening to way too much Bon Jovi today....


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I've got your cowboy hat.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for looking sultry


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

BANNED! because some men just want to see the world burn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I am one of those men.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having a penis.


----------



## Icyfeather (Apr 28, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Banned for having a penis.


Banned for showing it to everyone.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Tomohiro3 (May 23, 2012)

Bannd bicaus i last mi grammer book


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I have your grammar book.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for rubbing too much ṭikka masālā between your hooters.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

banned for having 160 posts!


----------



## Tomohiro3 (May 23, 2012)

You're banned because i got beaten up by a talking cookie with "evil" written on it


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I made that cookie.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making evil cookies that attack ppl!!! Why waste all that time baking when u can just hit them with a wooden stick >: D


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I make cookies that are programmed to kill people, but apparently, there's a freaking error. Just my luck!


----------



## Vincent Law (Apr 25, 2012)

Banned for making a mistake.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I want YOU to fix it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED for admitting to making the evil cookies that kill people! What kind of evil villan admits to making mistakes!



Queen of Spades said:


> Banned because I have your grammar book.


OMGAWD HIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! wai u been hiding from meeee lol ^_^

#InBeforeBannedForTurningThisIntoAChatRoom! lolol


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

Banned for not saying "inb4"


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Dam I agree with ur reasons!! LOL (I never usually spell it the long way) 
Banned for having good reasons to ban me!! ^_^


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not answering nudey rudey questions correctly and for being 95% christian! OUCH.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because it can be fun.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> OMGAWD HIIIIIIIIIIIII!!! wai u been hiding from meeee lol ^_^


I've been in your closet all along. :b

Banned for being in the mist.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Now that's a stalker! xD

Banned because you're meant to be happy, just not yet.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I'm glad as well that you're back, it's more fun that way.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I agree and it's good that you still post in this thread!


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

banned because Get a room!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because who would want to be in a room, when it's a beautiful day outside?


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because keebler elves don't live in my closet ):


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned because Twinkies are meant to eat not engage in strange sexual encounters.


----------



## Tomohiro3 (May 23, 2012)

you're Banned because my city is invaded by ninja gnomes that eat people, and i only got seven bullets left *bang, bang* AND THE EVIL COOKIES AREN'T DEFEATED HERE YET!!!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I defeated all of them and saved the day.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for destroying my evil cookies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your banned!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for breaking the rules of this game. The rules clearly state you must state a reason for the ban.



barnabas said:


> It's a game. State the reason for ban and don't be too rude. :mum


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for trying to teach rules of the game to someone who will never learn.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Julia Gillard is vile.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I had to look up who that is.


----------



## Tomohiro3 (May 23, 2012)

Banned because i tried to conquer Tokyo with my personal army of the walking baths with scissiors


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^^Banned because of your lack of punctuation marks!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED because 









 only jokin lol xD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for discovering a grammar nazi guy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for discovering a discoverer of a grammer Nazi! :yes xD



Queen of Spades said:


> I've been in your closet all along. :b


*checks closet* nop only me hiding in here  lol


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

^ Lol
Banned for not playing with the ribbons I got you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liberty and freedom.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not having swag like Kim Jong Un


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because he kinda looks like PSY


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Kim Jong Un is a ****.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because I don't know why I'm banning you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being worthy of happiness.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for acting as mean old grandpa.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because when I was a kid, I walked ten miles to school, uphill, both ways.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for telling porkies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u just reminded me that I always wanted to try a pork pie but im too scared lol xD


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I don't have any f*cks left to give.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having more than DOUBLE my post count which makes me jealous!!!! I MUST INCREASE MY SPAM!!!!  lool


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for not knowing there is 50 posts limit per day.


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

Banned for being too depressing, even for this forum.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because smiley face is gonna pay you a visit.
Smiley* My bad, Smiley. Well, I guess.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

* Banned by Cape smilie.
*


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because this is a cat.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for no longer being a 14 year old child and now being a 15 year old child :wife


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for having Mono in your name


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because it is appropriate in light of your username


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for insulting my username


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the window is closed and set to explode if any one fiddles with it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Israeli Air force.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because I just brought down a couple of Israeli Airplanes.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wearing sunglasses inside.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Banned for not wiping that stuff off your face


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Banned because it's my birthday today.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy birthday  , you are unbanned


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Neo said:


> Banned for unbanning.


banned for changing your name to purple


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in smog central.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for having such a great signature.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Banned for being an eyeball.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for eyeballing the eyeball!!! xD



Queen of Spades said:


> Banned because it's my birthday today.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY <3!!!! I got u a prezzy but errr I lost it :yes


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Queen of Spades 

As for you above... you're banned for living in worst country in the world.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because yo mama is so fat that her bellybutton gets home 15 minutes before she does.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I just had a disturbing picture of a belly button in my head o.0 lol.
Also banned Hollowprince becuz hes obv jelly of england!!! ^_^ :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the the riders of the cleft.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I just seen a charity advert about cleft lips and u just mentioned cleft!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for hating on Danny Dyer.:mum


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned by agent Smith


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by Who?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned by me. I'd say your dad, or your mom, which would sound cooler, but... meh.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

You just been gave tha boot, son.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Even though I do like Kevin Spacey, there's no space for you here. Hence, you're banned.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your avatar matches your location.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your does not.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because yours doesn't either.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there are foxes all over the place in Canada.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because there are trees all over the united states


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because no there's not it's all ghettos and Mc Donlands down there. :lol


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because there isn't foxes up there either it's all moose and snow and hockey.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because 1. Hockey sucks, the only good thing about it is the fights. 2. There is no snow, it's a tropical sauna up here and 3. Moose are only ever spotted stuck in peoples wind shields.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because there should be snow in Canada.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there was like 0 snow during the winter as well :x


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being exhausted.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because finding a reason to ban you would take effort..... and i'm too lazy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because fail.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you failed too


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's past your bedtime child. :wife


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it's not even midnight yet.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not having a patriotic avatar.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because patriotic avatars are just too mainstream. *picks up starbucks and puts on nonprescription nerd glasses* NOT SAYING THAT IM A HIPSTER OR ANYTHING


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because hating mainstream is too mainstream.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting nerdy staches.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because hipsters confuse me.

and banned because i didn't ban fast enough GOSH DANG IT


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for getting confused and for saying gosh dang it.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for still being in this thread...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having admin powers, Banned for having a pink name and banned for being "the one" lol ^_^


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

*banned for banning someone with a pink name. Pink is my favorite color.*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not being able to tell the difference between pink and purple


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you'd probably buy and eat Led Zeppelins snot if you could find it on eBay.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for belonging to the Neolithic period.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because hiiiiiii!!  lol ^_^


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for having such a wonderfully cheerful avatar!


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for having such a lovely eyes. That's just not allowed around here, sorry.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Banned for beastialitity


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You're banned because I say so.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your saucy avatar.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not being able to eat 13 burritos while at the same time having sexy time on top of a speeding bus.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for smoking too much weed.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because... oh look, he can fly!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You're banned because I don't like the mist.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because you should like The Mist, there are some nice scary monsters in there that wanna be your creepy close friend.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

You're banned because I also don't like scary monsters. :b


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for hating on monsters without a proper reason :no


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because monsters are suppose to be hated :yes their scawy


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having too thick and overgrown hair between your butt cheeks.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a pair of lips.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for bein a landscape picture  lol xD 
(Also banned for making me wna eat treacle)


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because Emilie Autumn rocks.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for telling me ur country had a monach which I didnt know about!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a little munchkin.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned for being a female version of Grinch.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

banned for being the guy who talked s*** about the dead guy at a funeral


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Banned because that f*cker deserved it.


----------



## idgafanymore (May 16, 2013)

Banned for cursing


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Banned for having a curse word in your username


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

banned for looking like Angelina Jolie


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being upside down.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being back to front.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for being above me


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Bannd for having too many smiley faces in the signature.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having the ability to ban me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for eating RadioactivePotatos.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

Banned for moderating people's spelling


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Banned for not going to all the grad parties


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being bitten by Jack Frost.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because your signature is true and makes me think.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned for making me read his signature.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned for only having 312 posts.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for living in the Keyhole! :b (Great location, by the way!)


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for being secretive about her location :b


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for not having a good enough reason to ban me


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I wonder what they call French Fries in France?


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Banned because I wonder what they call French Fries in France?


Pommes frites (fried potatoes) 

Banned for not filling out your profile info!


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned because now I really want some frites! ^^


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Hawking fan.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not enjoying treacle.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Maple Syrup is nicer than treacle


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Banned for taking over MonkeyWorld.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned because you don't drive :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the land of ethanol.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for having a tongue twister as your status


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I thought ur name said Harry Styles. (from One direction) lol


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

Banned for mentioning that group.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lool xD banned for #hating ^_^


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Banned coz i hate monkeys.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for posting a picture of a monkey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because you did the same thing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm allowed.


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Banned for such excellent use of alliteration in your status! :b


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being edible.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking of eating people o.0 xD


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned for monkeying around : P


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the might of my Imperial army.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the rebel alliance.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the third Reich.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by America!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Taliban.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by Obama.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the mad monk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking the Bertie Beatles.


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

Banned for creating liquorice allsort golems


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being an anonymous moderator


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for assuming all vegetables want to unite.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the high council of the elders.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned by the Klingon high council


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the aridity of the midlands.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the American congress. Never mind, they couldn't get that done, your unbanned.


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who's unbanning.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for having only 25 posts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a waxy Brazilian.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Banned because she's a nice lady


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I still have the most posts in this thread.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Banned for thinking that matters


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it does matter It means I am the supreme banner. :lol


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

yeah but that just means you are bad at "banning" b/c no ones been banned with all those posts  sooooo baned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you spelled banned wrong. :no


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Banned b/c it's 1 in the morning and I'm tired! >_<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping then :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to crack on to the girl above you.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Banned for being too sassy


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

banned for being in la la land


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for having a big Advertisement in your post.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Hobbits.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for calling them Hobbits, and not the politically correct term, Height Challenged.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you never offered me any honey with my toast.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned because jelly is the best on toast.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

banned becasue the middle earth is actually slighty off-centre.....you fraud


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the arse end of the world.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for posting too much in this thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not posting enough in this thread!!! ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a cheeky monkey.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for hating on cheeky monkey's.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for protecting cheeky monkeys! ^_^


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned because of rainbow colored signature


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for poking things with sticks!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Banned for having nice eyes (I can barely see them, but still :b )


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not joining my band


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for not inviting me to join the band(preferably as lead singer...eh).


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not kidnapping me, tying me to a chair and dancing around sexily with guns. we'll leave the murder part out... (sure as hell hope you guys remember that keanu reeves movie)


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm currently stuck on a bus, that has a bomb on it, and if the bus drops below 50 miles per hour it will explode.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm on holiday.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for posting on a holiday.


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned from sheer jealousy


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

oops banned for beating me at banning tannasg!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for double post


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wishing you were on holiday.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not changing ur name to TannTastic


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Neo said:


> Banned because the funky chicken told me to.


Banned because one of these lives has a future, Mister Anderson.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not calling yourself neoclassical.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not worshipping THE ONE!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for never eating Pb and J together


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for beating me in that other thread!! ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

After seeing your true or false post I'm not happy, you are banned for not sending me that hamster onesie!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Uh oh sowwy! 
Also ur banned again for beating me in that other post! DOUBLE POW WOW! ^_^


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned cause I don't think you're cool enough to be in my house.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because Funky Monkey is cool


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned until you prove it.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because it's it's impossible to prove someone's coolness but your own


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Fine prove your coolness and he's off the hook or you're banned!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned until I figure out how to do that


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned just in case you take your time.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BANNED because I vouch for Heyyou's coolness!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because we're questioning your coolness not hers!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because if you weren't questioning my coolness you wouldn't have asked me to prove it


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned because your coolness has to make up for his lack of.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your from 'Murica


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from the Oregon Territory.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a 'Murican.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for being a Canuck


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being 'Nadian

GOSH DANG IT BANNED FOR BANNING BEFORE ME


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for yelling


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I JUST HAVE A CAPS LOCK FETISH iTS NOT TECHNICALLY YELLING


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be Exhausted you don't even know true exhaustion. :yawn


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because i don't know what this 'true exhaustion' is that you speak of


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because true exhaustion is only obtained when your body temperature reaches absolute zero.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because no living organism would know true exhaustion, if that's what it is.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because all weddings I attend shall have violins. Just to make an otherwise mind numbingly boring occasion entertaining.



> And who are you, the proud lord said,
> that I must bow so low?
> Only a cat of a different coat,
> that's all the truth I know.
> ...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not giving me 72 virgins.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

banned because i understand none of this and now im scared


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being scared like stark.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being bored


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a girl.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned fo rmono, we poly here


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a basketball enthusiast.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because all sports besides Gladiatorial arena death matches are boring.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because they were premium entertainment for a long period of time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that's the only sport I would pay to watch. 

Through the rapists, burglars and murderers in the ring and sell tickets.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it is your duty as a Canadian to watch hockey. Stephen Harper is disappointed in you


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Banned for undisclosed reasons of a most pressing nature.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hiding with the corn.


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

banned for leaving StrangetoBehold lost in a corn maze.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having 4 pics as ur avatar instead of 1!!!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because some zoo keeper is looking for you


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because my monkey body guards ate the zoo keeper ^_^


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having your monkeys kill somebody


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I didnt! im king of monkey world so naturally i have assassins working in my best interest  If I had a choice every1 would live!! but sometimes ones saftey is more important  
THE END (£4.99) for the story thanks


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned 4 using numbers like this in all of your posts.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I live in a [email protected] hole.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Ban this cheerio for havin no honeys


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for poor elocution.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for making me look up elocution lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I always associate your name with the Pink Floyd song.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for havin no game


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for associating .


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not respecting your elders.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am old.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because old people are just young people with wrinkles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm not that old lol.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Haha banned for calling yourself old then, because old people should be measured by whether you have wrinkles or not. Granted, that old isn't being used as a relative comparison to the age of the person you were addressing.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because old timers are fun to talk to, they talk about the old times.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I also enjoy talking to old timers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Banned because I will die before you, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.*


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Russia could send nuked and America tomorrow and wipe us out. You never know.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it's more likely the North Koreans would do that


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because we all know that North Korea has a state of the art missile system.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because we 'muricans just couldn't fight this


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting one too many pics of retarded North Korean Generals.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because Un actually is the dictator, not the general.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Banned because we 'muricans just couldn't fight this


Floppy disk so much more awesome than USBs and CDs

Banned because they didn't make USBs a lookalike of floppy disks.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned by South Korea


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned by 'murica.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by Illustrious Subterranean Empire of Antarctica.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the Federation of Unified Canadian Kingdoms.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the nut jobs of SAS.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I really have no creative reason for banning, and that frustrates me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because of laggy scrubs in AEO II for ****s sake how is your computer so ****ty you can install steam but cant run a 13 year old game.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I had to google what AEO was...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for...oh...never-mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving me a hard time .


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for having a hard time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that was meant for Neo not you sweetie.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for not intentionally banning me.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for confusing me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a desert.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Aloysius said:


> I want cheese.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for not banning the person above him!


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I feel like banning.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for having a very fancy username!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm growing a beard.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for having a status with a too high ihavetolookthat****up level.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

little toaster

#neverforget


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hate waking up feeling like I got hit by a giants club


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I hate waking up in general.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I wake up more tired than when I fall asleep.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this thread is bugging me and trying to lock me the master banner out, what a cheek. :mum


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its doing the same thing to me. Its Really annoying.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for making me feel I should read the previous posts.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

banned for making me think of a response for 10 minutes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking too long and giving yourself a headache.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for posting while I was still sleeping.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for banning [the banner of]^27306 the original post.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for banning the banner of the banner of the original post.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because that ban confused me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because even though this thread is in its death throws I am still the numero uno banner.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because we need to keep this thread alive, it's on life support!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pulling your weight.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm not clever enough to think of a good ban at 2am.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I can think of better reasons then that at 5am.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for making me appear stupid.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's been like 2 hours and my jellos still not set :mum


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because jello is by far the strangest food in existence.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on jello, when the strangest food is actuality mcdonalnds followed by vegtables. Seriously Mold, Bacteria and insects won't touch McDonald ****.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because McDonalds is some good cheap s***


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Mcdonalds is a ripoff. 24 piece Mcnuggets the only thing they have that doesn't taste like complete crap $13

**** that I can go buy 2 medium pizzas and a bag of crazy bread from Little Caesars for that price.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because Canadian McD's is way more expensive than 'murican McD's. We get **** cheap here.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that's what happens when morons keep electing Communists and Liberals. Everything costs an arm and a leg.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because food costs limbs up there in canada.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that's why I decided to turn to cannibalism no one will miss a couple hundred immigrants a year. Better yet is no one will miss any of the Wannabe gangsters or *******.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Omgawd banned for cannibalism! xD


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for banning me before


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because revenge is not the answer!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a thing for animated monkeys.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm trying to keep this thread alive


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saving a threads life!!


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for being above me in most of my posts today


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for not digging deep enough


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for correcting an admin


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for suggesting that vegetables are unhealthy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it has been a long time.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^Banned due to stormy weather conditions


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a unique username.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Banned for having a unique username.


Banned for having enough treacle to trudge through


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a cutey.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Banned for being a cutey.


Double banned for making me blush


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being sweet 16.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for flirting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I was flirting.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for trying to look all suave and cool


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

^Banned because I have insomnia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

epril said:


> ^banned for trying to look all suave and cool


Banned because you secretly fancy me. :teeth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not banning infiniteblade! ^_^


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for eating my banana.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I have never understood why bananas make cars crash in Mario Kart.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Lord of the Gamer Gods.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I'm preparing for the alien invasion.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Led Zepplin!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an animated version of yourself.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because nu uh!! I do have a self animation pic I had done tho


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because at the mo it's just you and me bro.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't have done that.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

banned for deleting my threads in a second after request!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning the right person.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking caffeine.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for the orange profile


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being radioactive.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because Tweak doesn't need anymore caffeine


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u wont date me :cry yet ur always flirting!








lol


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because I want to make crazy monkey love to you but your so far away.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Awh imagine the babiesss!! lol xD









Banned for not bringing the baby monkey girl into real life!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because we still can, all we need is a tube, a box and some of those foam thingies. I'll give you my address and we can get things going


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ew!! but ok fine theirs a life at stake here! ^_^ 
u pay for the box and stuff tho  

Also when its born wrap it in a little box and mark it as "gift" to avoid customs tax >: ) 
(Banned for imagining sending a baby in a parcel to another country!)


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because you're the King of Monkeyworld


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

hahaha I saw Neo was the last poster and I was like oh no.. someone actually got banned. 

Banned for being able to actually ban people (I think?)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the great actor James Gandolfini has just died.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a display picture of nature.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned over a cup of coffee.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Mongolian war lords.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for owning the new page!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned for being in a danger zone.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for previously stating that Tweak does not need more caffeine, you blasphemer.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur avatar shoud be kenny


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that pic reminds me of a shy funky monkey.


----------



## carestoomuch (Jun 20, 2013)

Banned for ruining all that treacle...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not giving a sh!t.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because he does care!! he wanted to eat it all OM NOM NOM 
(omg not had treacle in suuuu long :cry)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not eating your treacle pud.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because treacle can be scary =(


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting pics of scary treacle monsters.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

dam no fair u tricked me into it  lol 
Banned for conspiring with the treacle monster to get me banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for crying like a girl.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because tomorrow's Friday!


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for making me think of Rebecca Black. Curse you.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is Friday afternoon here.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not living in the USA.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for imperialism


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having pumpkins as an avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not specifying which state you live in.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not respecting other users' privacy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being free and easy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Britain.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against British people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I was born in Britain.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for abandoning brits!! how could u!! xD


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you forgot to put the fire on your profile out


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Chernobyl.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for not living in Britain but quoting Churchill.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being right on the money.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because it is Saturday.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned because yesterday was Friday.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for stating the bleeding obvious.


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Banned for making me cry.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a cry baby bun-tin.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for using the term "bun-tin".


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dising my wonderful use of the English language.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making me think of when I was a kid xD 

when 1 of my brothers or sisters (or me) was crying the rest of us would dance around them singing cry baby bunting lol ^_^


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for making fun of your siblings tears, and being made fun of


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for calling my profile layout too firey!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thanking a shady guy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus its 4:14am and im abouts to go sleepy zzzz








+ knowing I banned u will make me sleep better >: D mwaha lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being in bed before the 10 O'clock horses.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its only 8:44 pm.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 17 hours behind me.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being in the future.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a future-person.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the past.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not telling me the secrets of the future.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Druids told me your special secret.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you got ripped off. There is no special secret.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am a Druid.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Druid.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking me.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for coming to strange conclusions. I am neutral to your existence.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being neutral to someone's existence.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for insisting that I lean one way or the other.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not being my friend yet : D


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because it's cool.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u think banning someone is cool. THEREFORE my ban will teach u a lesson ^_^


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to teach lessons


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus radio active potatoes are bad for ur health :yes


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because I eat radioactive potatoes all the time and I'm a perfectly healthy person!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to persuade others to try radioactive potatoes :no lol


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because radioactive potatoes are delicious and nutritious.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in southern Belarus.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying happiness = bad memory in ur signature ^_^


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning someone because of a signature.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning me for banning someone cus of their signature!
(also banned for not having a signature) xD 

DOUBLE POW WOW


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a colorful signature and for banning me for banning you because of the fact that you banned someone else based upon their signature.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being my friend. :b


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who added you as a friend.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having poor taste in friends


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Nigel no friends.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying he has no friends when he has 14, which is 7 more than even I have.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for comparing the amount of friends u have ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for worshiping Limmy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because joining limmys group brings eternal youth :yes 

#SpreadTheWord  lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your still a baby.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus liiiiiiiiiies im a grown up human bean!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for still eating baby food.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Also banned cus I can eat more food than u in 1 meal  
im like the king of eating xD even tho I dont weigh much lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for that cute monkey!







































In your avatar.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for calling his avatar cute


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because I took your word on radioactive potatoes and now I glow in the dark.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because glowing in the dark is just a harmless side effect


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because eating radio active potatoes makes ur hair fall out, and makes it difficult to breathe :yes


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not getting ur facts straight!!!!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I dont see u eating radio active potatoes but I still hear u defending them!!!


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Banned because I ate them and besides the glow they are perfectly healthy, and they taste better than normal potatoes...they have this...wonderful green flavor.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for eating weird things. Don't you know that radioactive potatoes are now considered illegal substances? Off to rehab with you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being super secretive.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being too transparent.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wanting to scare people.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being such a kill-joy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living so far away.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for trudging. You're going to squish all of the flowers.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Banned for not using fancy phonetic notation in your signature.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a signature


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having no signature


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making ur signature into a school teaching lesson


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for making your signature into a rainbow.:b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not noticing I spelt my own name wrong in my signature  
(SHH itz a secret!) ^_^


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm unobservant :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for only being 15 ^_^ #AgeAPHOBE


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for playing both banned threads.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I can!! IM A MULTI TASKERRRRRRRR ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Double Banned because I can!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because actually you can't, so there.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're not the Game Master.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I AM A GAME MASTERRRR I own all mwaha  

Also banned Neo cus how can u see funky monkey snacks and not buy them :cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for molesting the Monkey


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having an animated icon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 17.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not being 17.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being 15.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I haven't banned in a while.

I can't really explain it, but for some reason it's your fault.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I am God after all.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a jewish zombie.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that's racist yo.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I was simply pointing out that God was a jew.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned be I am not. :wife


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because what if he's a Greek God? Your assuming he is the god from the Abrahamic Religious texts.

Banned for posting faster than me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being a slow poster


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Hello I'm god of course he's slower than me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I forgot you were the jewish zombie.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making me post a hitler gif


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for posting hitler with strange cartoon eyes 0_0


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur confused :yes U know hitlers evil but u find him cute at the same time


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for giving me horribly conflicting feelings towards hitler:?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because now u know how britain felt 60 years ago  mwaha xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for taking longer to do your hair than a teenage girl.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because its usually my teenage sister that does my hair xD (does that make things any better? lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that makes it that much worse.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because Jesus can turn into a truck


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because no pic no proof


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sleeping with your cuddly toy monkey.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you know you sleep with a cuddly toy monkey too


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making up stories.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for bullying little girls. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being beaten up by a little girl.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I let that happen it would have been "sexist" somehow If I defended myself.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you would be the last person to worry about being sexist


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because according to your bans yesterday I'm Jewish so your being anti-Semitic now. I demand monatary compensation!!! :wife


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because that smiley is mildly disturbing. 

I shall make the bananas dance to compensate. :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that's what she said.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being immature. I thought you were the adult here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the society of spiders.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hear you love dancing bananas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I eat bananas.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because this gif reminds me of this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's all about dem pears and apples.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because apple and pears is Cockney rhyming slang for stairs.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because next Tuesday I have to go and cash my bees and honey (money in cockney rhyming slang) lol ^_^


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking about next Tuesday. That is too far away to bother thinking about.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I wanted to join in with tannsg with the cocney rhyming slang but bees and honey was the only 1 I could think of xD


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a follower.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because following is cool :yes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it's not always good to be a follower


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned because you just reminded me of the time of day...the sun just rose and I didnt even sleep


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for failing to solve the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Banned for underestimating my rubiks cube algorithms that are in progress in the avatar.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being russian but living in America!


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not using Zoidberg


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because alien octopus lobster things dont make good memes 
I kinda liked futurama its never shown anymore :cry (it was made by same guy who makes simpsons) ^_^


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because decapodians make great memes


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned for not being mashed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a honey.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because its 4:30am and ima go sleepy time ^_^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a day walker.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because summer is too f****** hot.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because yes it ****ing is, also wash your ****ing mouth out with soap child! :wife


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'll f****** say as much s*** as I f****** want to, and you're an adult you should be too mature for swearing.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm only copying my father who used to swear then ***** when I swore and you know what?

Don't swear in front of me derp. 

Oh **** you.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned derp is a term of endearment.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because your trying to cut people with glass.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because *you're


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm god your argument is invalid.

Also see below

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mde6ahVFqd1r8g43po1_500.jpg


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because now I will forever see you as a frightening pissed off orange-eyed pink-haired female anime character.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because If I was female I probably would actually look like that >.>


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because that girl's expression is mildly horrifying.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because yes it is hawt

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSK8QzJbO5NmOjQeIA8LF3xfN66vxWQvmYNeOnz1FR_gIesY9x7LQ


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for confusing hawt with mildly horrifying


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I see neither mildy horrifying or frightening only hawt :con

http://cdn.meme.li/instances/400x/17556053.jpg


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being an insecure angry young man.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for continuing to trudge.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for swearing like a trooper.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being silly women have no place in the military.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being sexist again.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because ok you can join the military have fun if your captured by the enemy. :roll

http://i.imgur.com/1V0xNl4.gif


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I could probably wip your a**, I would do fine in the military.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because keep dreaming sunshine

http://th07.deviantart.net/fs71/200H/f/2013/122/c/d/lol_by_rozeru_chan-d63ttvk.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/05YP7.png

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....80x480/942598_197607467058913_406159376_n.jpg


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for expecting me to click on links to view images.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am not from the Star Wars universe.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have chosen the dark side.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned by the force.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for not adding emoticons to your post Lol.

:twak :eyes :twak :eyes :twak :eyes


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having too many emoticons.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not having any :no


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for only having one.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have two :roll :no


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because adults can't use emoticons they're only for juveniles.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being naive.


----------



## dragonface (Jun 30, 2013)

Banned for LookinLikeAFox


:troll


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a dragon face


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I made popcorn got a drink tripped over the cat sat down to watch something and the dubbed links are working gah oh well.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being clumsy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you burnt my popcorn :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I ban you on the order from The Knights Templar.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the NSAAP.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because brace yourself

http://static4.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/3985023+_898284bd14935b47df5b7180fac9ab53.jpg


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for reminding me about caphiters :fall


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for falling on the ground ruining my floor xD


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because the temperature this summer is too damn high.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for spouting factual information.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I could spout fictional information instead.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because nah there's enough people doing that already.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for losing the plot.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Banned because my favorite number is 12.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because my favorite number is 7.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned because "beautiful lie" by 30 seconds to mars is better.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being only fairly sure and not 100%.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because being 100% sure leaves no margin for error.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned because there is always a margin for error, including the chance that wordscancutyoulikeglass made an error in pointing out someone else's error.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because everyone knows that I cannot make an error.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for bragging about being 16.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating my youth.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Self-banned for being impatient and not getting banned by someone else yet.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not being able to wait


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for contaminating potatos with radiato

Did I just make up words why yes I ****ing did why? Cus god


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for reminding me why I hate summer. Too many bugs and spiders.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I hate spiders


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I hate spiders too wna get married? lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wearing you pajamas to the shops.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the difference betweeen onesie and pajamas!!!!!! 
onesies are ANYTIME U WNT wear


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for being a funny admin (silly Neo, admins can't be funny!)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for calling an admin silly! OMG REAL LIFE BANNNN lol  xD


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your location makes me think of waffles which makes me hungry which makes me sad.

GOSH DAMN IT you banned before me... so banned for banning before me :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the banaxe.

http://static2.fjcdn.com/thumbnails/comments/And+then+an+axe+_2c5df63f9ec59d8178077605ce484479.gif


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for a having a strange obsession with anime.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I would be too good a torturing people that's why I would never get a job with any Secret police force or kgb like group I'd be to efficient at get info out of the victims.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because torture isn't always the most efficient way to get valid information out of people.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned because I know what it really takes to extract information from unwilling subjects.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Self-banned for editing that message up there too many times.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Triple-self-banned because everyone else is too cowardly to step forth from the shadows and ban me.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Banned for being a triple poster!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a tripple POSER!! 
(lol not rly just first thing that came into my head) xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for quoting winston churchill but not living in England


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for living in England.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in Genocidica.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for living in Canada.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I know those bears there actually very nice if you get to know them.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because this may happen if them bear friends of yours cross the border.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because na I'll send the moose to patrol the streets


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for telling that moose to cross the road.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned becasue the moose probably just stood back up and walked off like they usually do if they don't die.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because why did the moose cross the road? Because it Mooose....t
(must) DO U GET IT!!! omg I did a funny :rofl 

#InB4Banned4Lamejoke ^_^


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for predicting you'd get banned for a lame joke


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not banning me for the lame joke which now makes me think its epic mwaha lol xD


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for monkeying around with lame jokes


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making a joke to rival mine!! ^_^ 
(also banned for STILL having pumpkins in ur avatar )


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for not being cautious on the Internet and posting real home address coordinates on a public forum.

And double-banned for wasting time on SAS and not working to free us from The Matrix.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for a long winded ban.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for not using an abundance of solid reasons to support banning me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking I need to use more than one word to 'ban' you.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for telling someone else what they can think


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Also for bouncing through bubbles, lol.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because I cannot say your user name.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not trying hard enough


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for not trying hard enough.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being repetitive.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for banning too many people.

And double-banned for banning me at least three times.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being bitter.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Banned for not being bitter enough in a bitter world.

Also banned for not having enough confidence in your own advice (see your signature); your advice is probably fine and there is no need for such a disclaimer.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for banning twice.


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned for banning some who is just following the rules it's about banning the person above you, doesn't matter how often.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Fraulein.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because you are The One.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being only human.


----------



## Raevin (Jul 6, 2013)

Banned for trespassing on one too many bubbles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your banned as this thread has fallen out of favour.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to kill your rival thread


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to keep a dying thread alive.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for chatting to me when I was just about to watch TV.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for watching TV.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because TV is great


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because only boys are allowed to watch tv!! girls should clean it (WHILE ITS SWITCHED OFF) [or close their eyes if a male is already watching it) ^_^ 
#DontHurtMePlease


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you made me realize that my TV is dusty


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for giving vegetables a bad name


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i miss being banned by you


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned because your to quiet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a contrary fairy.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

banned for bouncing through bubbles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for only having 3 friends.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because I didn't like the last 2 matrix films.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for confusing Neo with the character in the Matrix films


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for reminding me of dobby


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u can change ures into a cute fairy ^_^


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned because that fairy has to much clothes on :b


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being fully clothed.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I am back!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned for reminding me of dobby


Banned because dobby is much more handsome.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Dobby is an elf.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because elves are scurry.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having 30 Seconds to Mars lyrics as a signature.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because 30 seconds to mars is the best


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because 'The Kill' is the only half decent song they have ever produced. :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because i've never even heard of that banned before


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a baby buntin' in a onesie.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for not fasting because it is Ramadan.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I just had a yummy bagel


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not sharing it with me.


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

Banned for taking sides with him :O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being Ricky Gervais's love child.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for BOUNCING THROUGH BUBBLES still! Lol


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for banning someone! >:O


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for trying to undermine the whole point of this thread


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for banning a person that tries to undermine the whole point of this thread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in Little Rock and not Big Rock.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned with rocks and sticks.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

banned


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned for being blue


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for being hypocritical.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned for being in a gathering place. (Duh, SA provoking!)


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having nudity in your display picture.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned (Because that is art, and it isn't nude...) also for only being a half done human creeaatureee. you just got double banned.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus ur not allowed to double ban! u dont have ZE POWER!


----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

Banned for having a monkey as an avatar! >:O


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a toy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a teenager.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because bubbles are awesome and should not be bounced upon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for tripping, look where you are walking girl!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not realising that I am your superior.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned and unbanned.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for unbanning on a banned thread


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still tripping must be some hell of a drug your on :sus


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for trying to accuse innocent child me of illegal drugs.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for claiming to be "Innocent" I was your age once I know what all the delinquents get up to.


God I'm going to love turning 80 in 2074. :lol


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for assuming you're going to live until you're 80.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm god.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because that is irrelevant because it is obvious that Morgan Freeman is God.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because he's just the janitor.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for shipping a child on the ships thread. :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because who :con


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:dial t:dd:get:help:doorl Banned because I've never seen any of these emoticons used before.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I have


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you're also old so that makes sense.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because back in my day there was no fancy shmancy universe just a big empty void all you youngins are spoiled :wife


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because if you are god as you claim to be you could change that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because that would be boring don't worry just wait until the humans come into contact with some of the aliens out there It will be highly amusing, with the current condition of the world humanities chances of surviving that however is about 0%


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because we have the Avengers.... right?..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for arguing with a 15 year old.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because It's not arguing if I'm right.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus I just noticed how many post count u have =[] Im sure it was like 3k yesterday!! lol xD
SOMEBODY IS HACKING!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have been watching that 1980s show Monkey Magic.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned cus I just noticed how many post count u have =[] Im sure it was like 3k yesterday!! lol xD
> SOMEBODY IS HACKING!!


G if lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for quoting me and almost breaking the thread with 2muchAsianOverLoad  ^_^ 

(And @tann omg that show looks awsome lol) xD


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for joining in November.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for joining yesterday


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for having 344 posts.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for being antagonizing.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being protagonizing.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because you banned me first


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for having a signature.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for your lack of creativity.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm exhausted.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping then


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because it's 10 how can I be expected to sleep


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because exercise or something to tire yourself out.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

banned because my omnipotence cannot be challenged


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for always banning at the same time of day.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned because I want to.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for capricious use of banning


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because asian in ur avatar and I wna be asiannnn lol xD


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I am 25% asian


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned becuz #Jelly xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for adding to the greenhouse problem and not using an environmentally friendly fan.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

You're banned but why?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being indecisive


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for banning someone else.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because my dogs woke me up this morning so I'm sleepy.


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not going back to sleep.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to force ppl into sleeping xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for gloating.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I agree with that ban against neo xD


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for being a monkey who likes funk


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for having a blond asian avatar


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a really long username


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a boring username.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a username with two n's.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in Europe.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a username with internal capitalization


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for seeing capital letters where they do not exist.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned because threads are going into Matrix's mode cos of you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my 96 year old Nanna.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because my Nanna doesn't know what a Sonic Dash on the iPhone is.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Banned because your nanna isn't cool, then.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because she is dynamite.


----------



## CherryBlossom (Jul 4, 2013)

Banned cause you're bouncing through bubbles ...


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for using such a generic ban. Every person who bans tannasg bans him for bouncing through bubbles. Give the dude a break.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for being a banning hipster


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being hip.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned all day long.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being an old member


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for contaminating everything with radiation.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for discriminating against vegetables


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking like a vegetable.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for imitating a fictional movie character.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not imitating a non-fictional personality.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for running in circles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for disappearing up your own orifice.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for being born to fail.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning me for my status which changes with the wind.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Banned for dominating this thread's page 1422!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you seem like a good guy.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because your status makes no sense.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for admiring me.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for admiring meat head fake wrestlers.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the tooth fairy and Santa Claus are not real either.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Banned for using the letter E.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wanting to become a psychologist. :teeth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for wanting her to be your psychologist if she ever does become 1 \(^_^)/


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

Banned for being the only monkey here. Not allowed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your whacky avatar.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because they are, and so are fairies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not showing proof of a real leprichaun! Also banned cus I just complimented uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu in the compliment a person above u thread ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you used small text. :sus


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because I lov that you post in here all the time.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is true I am a legend in my own mind.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for being delusional.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

banned for liking energy drinks


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for entering the thread of doom.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for doing the same thing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not bowing down to me.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because most chances you will ban me back


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned cus your wrong.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning shadeguy for not foreseeing the future


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for believing the Bible.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned for the Bible does exist (I have one on my shelf), and for thinking that I misunderstood your ban.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Banned for being a manning


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Banned for disrespecting the house of Manning.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Banned b/c it reminds me of an old teacher I had :teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Voltorb flip is bull**** I demand slot machines back.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for using foul language


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting too much on my thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this thread is playing up.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for being the go to man.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for joining in July.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur location reminded me of "chicargo town pizzas" Which mades me hungryyyy


----------



## Skeithz (Jun 2, 2013)

ban u


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being nice in the SAS chat yesterday and scaring every1 xD


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because weekend is already over, at least here.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having an unpronounceable username


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being verbally challenged.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Banned because **** you that's why.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

****, you again! 
Banned because you're everywhere!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for Smurfing.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the Joker.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned on the run.


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned for using terrible puns

:no


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Banned for living in my old town. You better be a Heaton chapel girl!


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

Banned for deserting us in my home town :no:


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for using terrible buns.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not baking your own buns.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because the weather is way too hot q.q AND I BLAME UUUUUUU


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned because you're in every thread I go on.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a miserly poster.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being in ever thread she goes on :teeth lolol
(maybe shes stalking ur posts??)


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Banned for making me jealous of British accents.:blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having an inferior accent.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Banned for having an inferior accent.


Banned for having a username this inferior accent cannot pronounce!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lish3rs said:


> Banned for having a username this inferior accent cannot pronounce!


Banned for failing to pronounce Gaelic words.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:susBanned because I just realized u r kind of my username in Gaelic.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a dragon


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by the right side.​


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the left.


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for rustling my eternal jimmies! There's no need to be upset...


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Banned. So as to have more time to work on rising up again.


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for inspiring me to achieve high levels unrustled jimmie-ness


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for "Being awesome".


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

^ oh stop it you! Wait....
Banned for not telling if being sarcastic or serious...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being online.


----------



## AngelFallen (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for not being online


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for making me read it.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

banned for being online at the same time as me.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for banning me for a trivial reason.


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I said you didn't.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for saying he didnt when he already said he did :yes


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because only you can post last on 'Last post wins thread' and lock it. It is inevitable.


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Banned, because there is no spoon.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I dont like cabbage :cry


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I like coleslaw


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I like it too.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because i seen him on forums too much


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for judging people for being on forums too much


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

Banned because why not.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a pale imitation of Username01


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your on my ignore list.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'M BACK

Also banned because *you're get your grammar together


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense school girl.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm currently not in school.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for truancy.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I'm not skipping school hasn't started yet.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being cut by words.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because we were all banned today...


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

mark101 said:


> Was the banning thread taken to the extreme but not in the slightest bit amusing :mum
> 
> I'm still calming down from my hissy fit at the injustice of it all. lol


Yes this thread got out of hand. We were banning each other thousands of times and opened the gates of hell. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

banned for near inappropriate status


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I thought I was permanently banned.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because the banning rate is too low


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have been so very quiet of late.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because my name isn't Mr. Loud


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being born after the last moon landing.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I avnt posted in a few daaays ^_^ Also im gna ban every1 else on this page to make up for every1 I avnt been banning


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not realizing that posting every day is a prerequisite for posting on this thread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^^Banned for being a monkey in a onesie sitting under a banana tree.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned because that guy in your avatar didn't get struck by that lighting


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i'm behind on my weekly ban quota


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because Andy Kaufman told me to.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur hedgeog avatar reminded me of Daniel c's Armidillo avatar :teeth


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I want to take that banana from that monkey.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because we got no jobs, no food and OUR PETS HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is nice to see a familiar avatar.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because GRATS ON 9k POST COUNT ^_^


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur matrix pic doesn't link with ur hawaii location :c









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also @ Tannsg ^ that would be a nice profile pic for u ^_^


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being way cooler than me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you might live in Pittsburgh.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because your knowledge of my whereabouts is almost perfect


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not commenting on my Walmart thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to pressure him into commenting on ur wallmart thread xD


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you also failed to comment on my Walmart thread.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I want to comment on the Walmart thread!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am now banned for not seeing that you did indeed comment on my Walmart thread LOL.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
This 
LOL xD


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for making an in joke I don't understand :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for getting the alphabet back-to-front


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because its almost fall, and your avatar reminds me of Halloween.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned from going from Rock legend to Geronimo.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I keep imagining your avatar saying you signature, and it's quite horrifying..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Monday person.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because today is wednesday


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because it's past your bedtime.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I imagine you looking like some old lady now.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Banned for tripping past your bedtime


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this is false. There are in fact four switches for the average man.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because I recently heard that Canadians call moose caribou


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for hating on the mighty caribou.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not buying maple syrup.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being in some sort of magic mountain fountain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for continuously tripping. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for making fun of me for being ..clumsy


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for using "clumsy" instead of high. tsk tsk tsk


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for always assuming the worst


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in the United States, and not the United _Mexican_ States.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because hey, I like tacos anyway


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because: ¿No burritos, just tacos no?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because Si Senor, uno taco porfavor. Sinco pesos, si?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because:


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because this is taco we speak spanglish


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not speaking Australian.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because no one understands Australian...at all...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I have a hard time telling a strong English accent from an Austrailian one


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being linguistically challenged.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for making fun of 'mericans for having trouble with other accents


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for tripping up over easy to understand internationally renowned accents.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned because Australian is by no means 'easy-to-understand'


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Banned for re-continuing an Australian conversation.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being the new kid on the block.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because now u got me thinking of
IM STILL IM STILL JENNY FROM THE BLOCK, coulda had alittle now I have alot no matter where I go I know where I came frommmm  >: D


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Banned because your avatar looked at me funny


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur avatar is smiling at me


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Banned for being king


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Princess.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not being a royal


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned for being funky

NO FUNK ALLOWED


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for hating on funk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Namned because WE WANT THE FUNK.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't think so.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because it's time.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because my phone used autocorrect during the last ban.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using your phone.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I wna use this banning as an excuse to post something in the person above me thread mwahahha >: D


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being an evil monkey.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because he is a funky monkey, not an evil monkey.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having an avatar of the opposite gender


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Lord.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the Flying Spaghetti Monster.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not making me dinner


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being loud.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not joining my rock band.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I never got the invite.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for missing rehearsal with zeppelin's band :b


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for just being you?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned out of boredom.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because I'm talkin about a little place called Aspen


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not saying Leadville which is higher.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for doing Karaoke whilst inebriated.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because real men don't do Karaoke.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because you can't triple stamp a double stamp


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i can't wait til it comes out!


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to escape Vorkuta.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for asking about underwear.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned for thinking about underwear


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not wearing any underwear


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u must have been spying thro his window to know?


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for posting in all the just for fun threads :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Vladimir Putin and his KGB henchmen.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

tannasg said:


> Banned by Vladimir Putin and his KGB henchmen.


 banned for bein a Russian spy..ar


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for trying to expose agents of the kremlin


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to expose the kgb agent exposers! ^_^


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for impersonating a monkey at Monkey world and scaring the children


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for knowing Kung-Fu


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned so you can't ban me first


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You have been banned by the banning King.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because I don't believe in Monarchs so I don't recognize you as the banning king.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned as you have 3655 posts


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for misspelling "UK"


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for having a pet Kangaroo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have a pet coyote.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cusssssssss I avnt posted on here for a few days!! And somehow I BLAME U!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because we have an evil new Government.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because he is the illuminati :<


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for finding funny a raccoon being thrown :/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the dark side is winning.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

for contemplating


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned because of having more posts than me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gebannt weil evryone hat mehr Beiträge als Sie.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for using google translator


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because there's no Derrick or Ein Fall für zwei in (Nordic) Netflix.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because you shall take my cookies no more sir :S


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because I can't get cookies :<


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because thats cus I steal all the cookies u get


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banned for eating all of the cookies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting smilies.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u added me on 2 seperate sites and im starting to get scuuured :afr


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your my pet monkey lol.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for splitting hairs in an anal retentive manner.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i must enforce Ban Law


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for enforcing.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for not having a colorful signature. :yes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being too good looking.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for being from the South.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a Rockaholic


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for being 18.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for making illogical statements


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Vikings.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned by the Seahawks.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because my Chocolate Yazoo told me to \(^_^)/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Dairy Co-op.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for banning a monkey.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for joining on January


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Banned for leaving the matrix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandatory morning banning! :yawn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being broken.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Austrailia looks like a cool place to live during the apocaylpse.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because he thinks of the apocalypse.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

banned for making me smile xP


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for smiling in the fun section!! IT IS FORBIDDEN >: ]


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because this is 2 much awsomeness for neo to handle and he'd explore like Agent smith!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being hungry : <


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

banned for having a username that reminds me of the car


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for knowing the unknowable.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because these are IOUs... they're as good as money


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being naive.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ Banned because now I need to post an avian advert!
Disclaimer - Other bottled water is available mwahah :teeth


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned because he showed dancing babies : <


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u loved it and pretending u didnt >: D


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

Banned because that monkey is just way too cute


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for ringing too loudly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Advisory Council


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I have no idea what that means (and banned cus u have nearly 10k posts zomg) 

#UBetterMentionMyNameInUr10k'thPost!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Grand Mufti


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because


FunkyMonkey said:


> #UBetterMentionMyNameInUr10k'thPost!


and it didnt happen :cry


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Banned for being too happy for this site. This site is a place for earnest and dreary people.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Daniel C said:


> Banned for being too happy for this site. This site is a place for earnest and dreary people.


Banned because everyones happy they just try and hide it  ^_^


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for...being a monkey ;<


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking old dudes.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because ur post count got another digit.


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned for being pretty shady...


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for being pretty chiaroscuro


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

Banned for increasing today's number of Google searches for the term "chiaroscuro" by one.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for having a film noir avatar and not knowing the term chiaroscuro :b


----------



## maryana (Sep 8, 2013)

(First my post count and now my knowledge of noir film?? You are terrible)

Banned for ageless, genderless profile information.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for never listening to my band


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by request


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for knowing about the ban


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not having a cute dog as ur avatar :cry


----------



## Moses Chol (Jul 19, 2013)

I heard the creator of this thread committed suicide...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for gossiping.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because when r u gna make me happy and change ur status to Tanntastic? :cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living on a lava flow.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning an admin and throwing SAS into chaos!!! 
-smashes Tannasg's windows and steals his post count- 
Wooo 10k free post counts!!! >: D


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the wandering minstrels.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for looking at me funny. Yes, I did see that look.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being in las vegas :<


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because it's been 10 minutes.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because he is the Great Khan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for entering the thread of doom.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur using the corncopia thing in ur status againnnn WUTISDIS lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a status snob


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for joining in july


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i expected the rocky mountains to be a little rockier than this


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having a 3 letter username


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a joining-date snob


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Tasmanian Intellectuals.


----------



## Allah (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for using big words such as "cornuccopia"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandatory morning banning! :yawn


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for being above me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning everyone who has ever posted on this thread


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for trying to instigate a vegetable revolution


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for using the forbidden word


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for liking comedy movies


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not asking me how i'm doing today


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

BANNED ALL OF YOU!! For simply occupying this forum.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for banning MrQuiet76.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur name reminds me of Tz-Tok-Jad from Runescape ^_^


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for stealing my car


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because I couldn't steal his car


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because its been a whole 3 mins or so and u avnt replied to me!! >: D


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because I can


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for any old reason.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for freaking everyone out by posting on this thread


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for posting on this too


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for.... :stu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being simple.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for being too original.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for being an Administrator.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning sunnies .


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Banned for being cooler than me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a good sig.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I killed a HUGE spider last night T_T


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because all the rum is gone


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned for being on my friends list


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for having a sig quote from a Beethoven fan


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned for living in England. #getoffmyland


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for reading the Penny Dreadfuls.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Banned for assuming I can read.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for never lending me any money


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for visiting the red light district.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mega-Super-Big-Ban


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because you must be the monopoly guy!!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having something against that fan :<


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for being post #28598.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in San Jose, CA.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned for living in Indiana


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll take that ban!

I ban you for causing me to think Led Zeppelin


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because my urge to ban keeps rising


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I will raise your ban 200 for Pennsylvania Poker. 

Banned for 1,366 Posts


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned because you entered the matrix.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning the twiglet.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned Because I can


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because everyone can


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being shady


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not enjoying the shade


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning Hodders.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for always banning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking back to your betters.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for not sufficiently acknowledging the lessers.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm running out of ideas


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I wna be "the one" T_T


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Banned! Haha you never saw that coming!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw it coming thats why I cloned myself so u banned the clone and nowww KA POW u just got banned >: ]


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

......this psychic cow knows best...


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Banned for funny joke.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for Having two A's in his user


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for being an honest , Georgia man


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because.... oh, wait. too late


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i'm just blue, not a smurf


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the old man.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not being a smurf


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not being in my army


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for expecting people to travel to the moon


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because... no way! we landed on the moon!!!


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

MrQueit, banned for using a "dumb or even dumber" avatar.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because he messed up my computer.


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

Banned for animal abuse towards fudgehogs.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not confiding in me


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Banned for not refreshing that avatar.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Banned because I got you right.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for winning the Dole all you can eat pineapple competition.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for eating my pineapple family T_T


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being I won't say it.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for liiiiies im a monkey T_T

Edit: oh I got beat xD banned for waiting till im abouts to post until u click enter :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for fancying Karen .


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

:lol nuuuu im pretty sure I already matched u 2 together in the pair SAS members thread I wont go for another mans guuuurl :no xD 

Oh yeah and banned cus I like ur new status


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Banned for floating.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not buying me a new car


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being Quiet.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning a quiet guy


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Georgia, Joining in August of 2012, Male, 18 years old, and posting 2,820 times


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for banning a member with superior number of posts.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned, well I just because I had to ban someone.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for bending all the bananas out of shape so they do not stack properly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is still raining.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because you have 11,143 postings to date.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for coming the raw prawn.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who isn't Jesus


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being too cool for school


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

*B*ann:mumed


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being grey instead of silver.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for finding me interesting.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Banned for existing.


----------



## Elijof (Nov 12, 2013)

Banned simply because I have the magic banning button that makes your seat eject and throws you into oblivion below....

See ya.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having delusions about being James Bond


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Banned for being related to Q. *


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being Stephen Fry's love child.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

banned for eating my tacos


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your a newbie.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because you aren't


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because you have a computer underwater.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for having a computer underwater.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for banning people that ban themselves


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos you have four legs and one arm.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for being such an angry chimp


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for hammering.


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned because no man is an island, entire of itself....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandatory nightly banning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for never taking part in Word Association 2.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned, just because!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a banana bender


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for writing the name of a Futurama character starting with a small letter.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for posting on these forums.


----------



## Heavensnight (Oct 28, 2013)

Banned for living in 'the real world'


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for having her user name in her avatar...though i think its cool


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned in an inner sense


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the outer galaxy.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having no E in his user


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

banned for having a purple username


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for sexual innuendo in status.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

lmao. it's actually a song, but I did laugh at your response. banned for being the same age as me


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

your status is hurtful and too relevant for this thread, yet unclear if it's meant for this thread or just a general status.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

just a general status. banned for not having a music section on your about me. music is what matters


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for joining on May of 2012.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being kakashi


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for the love of The Simpsons.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for their love of The Simpsons.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having a funny avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Golems.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned by jesus


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning his hobbies because of the fear of getting banned.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for banning a much older member.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for stealing all of the African village's power supply for wifi.


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

Banned for having the same first name as Jeff the Killer


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a similar name to Frankenstein.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for having a somewhat weird fetish with vegetables, probably.


----------



## SapphireBoy (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned because I can ban you.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for tricking Agent Smith.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Oops that was for Neo.

For Sapphire, Banned for giving out your secretive location.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned for having less posts than I do


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being half my age.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for the sake of banning.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because your "Location" sucks.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for the "love" of your own country!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because he failed to ban me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for masochism


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for consumerism.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for eurocentrism


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for kleptomania.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Banned for being a Libra


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not letting me have a bite of your rum ham


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being Canadian.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for forgetting to fuel up the enterprise ...


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned because I need to borrow your scythe.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned because I can and your name is not Stan.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having an avatar of the opposite gender


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Banned because pumpkins


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for blaming pumpkins


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for eating pumpkin cheesecake when you should have had the Polynesian special.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned so you will achieve a higher existence.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for the people


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned because jim carrey


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because I can tell.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandatory morning banning. :yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for getting complacent


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because I can't come up with a good reason to ban you.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because you were found guilty.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned cuz you look constipated


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos your avatar is black and white.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned cuz animal control didnt get you yet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Avril Lavigne.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned by tom cruise


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Given SAS tenure.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Self-banning for breaking the thread rules.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for a tilted head


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because you changed your avatar.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned because you voted for the other president


----------



## Logston (Nov 27, 2013)

banned 'cause I do what I want


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Band of Brothers was a kicka** series and I'd say it was superior to Pacific in writing, acting, and directing. 10/10!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for bad review


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos you look like Justin Beiber.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a human being.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Morgan Freeman.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because you left gilligan's island


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for putting a pumpkin on your head and frightening small children.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for low post count.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for living in the south, north is better


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a geography snob


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Banned for too many pumpkins.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for slaying vampires.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for looking demented


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for looking rejected


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for rejecting someone who looks rejected


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not using the word pumpkin in your ban.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for liking pumpkins


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for using too much K => Kaliber, Kik, Kastter. Kome on!


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

pff, banned for making a horrible joke.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for having 3 Is and 2 Ys in your username.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned, captured and smuggled to the land of giants.


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for posting the creepiest gif. what is this? it's not a kid. it's not a dog.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Believe you can and you're 99% there! 

Banned for giving false hopes


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because I got worms


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for giving us worms


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for eating worms


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for not eating worms


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned by worms. They don't enjoy being eaten.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos the worms ate you.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for not sharing your bananas with poor and the hungry

end world hunger they say


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning someone with a cause she too doesn't do


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because iam the poor and the hungry


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Not gonna give you any money but here's a BANana because your avatar looks a little bit too skinny.

edit. I have a deja vu that I've already used something similar previously. Sorry if I have.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for abusing error codes.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having spiders in his avatar..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for having a picture of the queen


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because admin.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to be witty.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for fighting the wit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking holes.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos you fell into a bottomless hole.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Banned for bottomless and not bottommore. The more bottoms the merrier.


----------



## Lev (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned to protect the next of kin of the victims of the great tragedy of Pompeii.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being victorious


----------



## Lev (Sep 26, 2013)

Banned for making me change my status and failure to recognize my great victory in winning National Novel Writing Month.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for posting in this thread.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

banned for hideous avatar


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for having no info in the "About Me" section delection. (Delection added for rhyming purposes)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not having a shower.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Banned for stalking MuckyMuck.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a crush on MuckyMuck.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not having a crush on Muckymuck


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a crush on yourself.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for thinking Muckymuck (that awesome guy) has a crush on Muckymuck.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for kissing the Blarney stone.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Was gonna ban you for stereotyping, but you are right, so banned for being lucky.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos of the luck of the Irish.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for believing in the luck of the irish


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned by Saint Patrick.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for roughing the ref


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for touching rusty spoons.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because these douche bag threads are all playing up. :mum


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for complaining


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for complaining about complaining


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am the banner


----------



## Morumot (Sep 21, 2011)

Banned for banning


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not challenging people on the street to dance-offs more often.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos I accidently pressed the wrong button.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for blaming us for his problems


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for blaming us for blaming us for blaming ozzy osbourne for his toothache.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for being too funny.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not having a sense of humour


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned ummm, dunno, couldn't think of what to do so I just banned you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying ummm and dunno in the same sentence.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Ummm, dunno, banned.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for saying um.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos someone paid me a million dollars.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you're a downright dirty liar.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Edit:

Banned because you dont have proof


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for acting like a cop :<


----------



## janey b (Dec 8, 2013)

Banned for being under 21 with a fake ID.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for putting "Chicagoland" as her location.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Random morning ban.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for attempting to infiltrate the CIA


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Nunuc said:


> Random morning ban.


Banned because it 8pm.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for being prompt.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the ANC.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for being offline. XD


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos the devil told me to do it.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for saying the word "devil" on a forum!


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned for saying the "d" word!


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for being from the land of grass skirts


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because your username has no vowels in it.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

You, sir, are banned because you joined this site in September 2013 ....... whatever were you thinking?!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you kicked someone in the shins once, surely.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for declaring it


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for accepting my friend request! <3


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because you begged 


jk but you are banned


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for using abbreviations.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because your not the boss


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because she's like a boss.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for being a rockaholic but having a picture of Geronimo. He didn't rock....he fired guns.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos I secretly want to be a moderator and I need to show that I have what it takes.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because wanting to be a moderator disqualifies him from being a moderator


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking in riddles.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for reminding me of Tom Riddle


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned by tom riddle


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for naming him who should not be named


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Banned because Tom Riddle told a riddling riddle.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned cuz I wanna ban you all night long.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for providing cigarettes to minors.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

banana!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for posting in the wrong thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Indiana Police Chief.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned by tom riddle


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned by Google


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for thinking he has the power of the Google gods.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned by electricity he is the god of internet


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for liking historical dramas.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being embarrassed when men stare at you.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for being ageless.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving and receiving.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned cos it's the right thing to do, sometimes you need to learn the hard way.


----------



## Logston (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned cause he went ape


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for having a Christmas hat, i don't like Christmas :<


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for not liking Christmas hats!


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banned for having the smallest number of posts in this page.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for having a mummy avatar!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because:
you have an orangutan as your avatar-->orangutans like *ban*ana-->*ban*ana has the word "ban" in it. Ergo, orangutans also like ban. So you're welcome.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Banned for being cool and original.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for an unbanable thingamajig.


----------



## WoodenFreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Banned for banning people!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because banning is hip now.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because everything is hip now


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being a hipster


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for not having the authorization to ban others on this forum.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

also banned for not having the authorization to ban others on this forum


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for banning 149 people on this thread >:/


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for getting mad


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Banning just for madness? Banned for peace addiction while being hazy.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for lecturing :<


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being ******


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a rhyming username

(apparently you are the 150th person I have banned on this thread)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for making me think of punkin chunkin


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for making me think of hoddesdon


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a girl :<


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned by scoliosis


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for being a girl and not showing yourself in the profile picture


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for peeing on bill gates front lawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because scoliosis banned me :<


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being a silly billy


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for being in the streets at night you can catch a cold


----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)

Banned for having a Santa hat in your avatar


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cos your nose ain't red.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for losing every single game of hide and go seek in the dark.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because your quote made me think of Stone Cold Steve Austin as Jesus


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for making me wtf


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making me think of wtf in a sexual...way


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for...just no.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for eating my food


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having moldy milk


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for not being thankful after all you ate my food ^.^


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for reminding me of ugh1979


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned fo lr telling someone they reminded you of someone


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for thinking all day and cant make up ur mind


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

banned for being an anime character


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned because neo i cant see you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar and hoping not to be recognised.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not changing his profile picture


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for not wearing THE HAT!


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because red is overrated


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for not having 300 posts already


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for the smell of fear.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Sunglasses.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned your just jealous because you cant work it


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for too sexy


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for putting a link to Google in your signature.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for going back to the future


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being on the naughty list


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for being on the Last Post Wins thread.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Banned for Being a Charm


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for being punk'd ^


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for being Canadian


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for starting a campaign for Canada to become a state of America


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a connoisseur.


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Banned on probation.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for living in the Fourth Dimension.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Banned for not having as much style as Fabio in the i can't believe it's not butter commercial.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for me not knowing who Fabio is


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

banned because grumpy cat said to ban you


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for talking to cats


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Banned for not having those pumpkins carved


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Banned for stealing the moon.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for using ^ when we all know your referring to the person above you.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for just being you and your guitar
(Thanks for the pointer btw xD)


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for jumping to conclusions.:b


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cos time travel is dangerous.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being online at the same time


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning mr. Nunuc sir guy
He can only be banned by mois


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because they were so raisins!


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

banned because you let that green thing in your pic eat your head


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for being a shy boy.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for not knowing where you are

" Somewhere" in the province of Quebec


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for denying my friend request


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not sending me one


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for wanting one.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for lack of a signature.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for making me think of Pistachios


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning who you didn't want to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be wise.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for pretending to be whispering winds.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a SAS veteran.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning the same person


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned , you're not under my bed


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Bannedana :banana


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I like bananas ....banned


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

purechaos said:


> I like bananas ....banned


Boo! I'm under your bed. Just you can't see me
Anyways banned because she likes bananas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh me gurd you're banned.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Blaming you for kalliber calling me a he, banned


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because there is no evidence :<


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cos I don't need you anymore, my needs have been fulfilled. :cig


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned, for taking advantage of people

Oh and YOU'RE FIRED!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for quoting Donald Trump.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for mr. Nunuc sir guy not needing me :< 
I blame you!


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Banned for having a repetitive avatar pic.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because It's not :<


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for throwing "water balloons."


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Ban safeguard because your grumpy cat.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for calling me grumpy.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because you are grumpy cat


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned for hiding out under my bed.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not locking him in the closet


----------



## LoneImperial (Dec 20, 2013)

Banned because you aren't the real Neo.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for supporting nerd imperialism


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned for a funny username


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being in texas.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for eating my food.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having stale cat food


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because it's 2014 baby!!!:boogie


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being such an overachiever


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being grumpier than me


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I want you out from under my bed :afr


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having a bed with room for a person to hide underneath of it


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Banned for being fat.


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for making false assumptions.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being Indiana Jones, what's with the whip?


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned for misinterpreting Indiana Jones with MacGyver.

I can do whatever the **** i want with a map!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for jealousy loll


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

Banned for being under my bed


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for glowing in the Lard


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for still having a Christmas avatar


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for being in my kitchen and eating my food.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for making false accusations


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having conundrums.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for his profile pic


----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for being an OWL!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm a cat


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because cat in the hat


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for stealing Neo's identity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I said so..


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

banned for being double anonymous and having little font


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not posting for over 3 months.


----------



## Locut0s (Nov 27, 2011)

Banned for posting from the Uberwald.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being a dog, * paw*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for being under my bed, making a mess there, and wearing a santa hat


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for promoting shark raping.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for stealing Jim Carrey's dance moves.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned, but I'm not sure why because I'm perpetually confused...


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for delirium


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for diagnosing things...with big words...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned but shhhhh don't tell anyone I did it....


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for trying to keep a low profile. :teeth


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being in California


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you're a dirty filthy liar, i just checked my kitchen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not finding my hiding spot


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for ..... . ..... . ...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being all dotty, like some kinda dot maniac.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being mucky


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a paradox


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because Maryland cookies go stale way to quickly.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

What the hell are you talking about I don't think you've had any Maryland cookies! 

Banned for knocking Maryland cookies! Lol


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being in denial to the stale problem that has plagued Maryland cookies for years now.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned just banned a cookie is a cookie id put my foot in that


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for trying to step on a cookie


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cos *burp*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned cuz he's my competition


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for wearing a Santa hat past Christmas


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Permanently banned for having 8,620 posts._


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having 49!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for it sounding wrong!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not hearing right


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for ordering water and then getting pop out of the fountain


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for stalking her


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for calling a broad generalization stalking.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being average


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being wrong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joining in the Fall..


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for small font usage.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned because I haven't been able to ban you for a while now. :kma


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned because you eat too much popcorn


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for standing in the door and letting all of the heat out


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for being the heat police


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned.....you must watch for more cops!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for stalking cops


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cops stalk people why not stalk back? Lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not giving a clear reason for my banning


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for talking back!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking you're in charge!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because I'm in charge


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for still wearing a Christmas hat in January.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be the charmed one.


----------



## Mousy (Oct 19, 2013)

Banned for blushing.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for what does the fox say.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for monitoring your heart's electrical activity.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for monitoring him


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for putting a claymore in my soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I said so..


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making baby jesus cry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being anonymous


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Banned for creeping under my bed.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for living in Canada! (im so jealous)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having a Kate Bush fetish.

(Wait...WHAT am I saying???)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making it sound like a bad thing. (How dare you!)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not pronouncing the R in MarkyMark.


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

CharmedOne said:


> Banned for not pronouncing the R in MarkyMark.


Banned for posting too much in this thread.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for also living in Indiana.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for letting me back in the kitchen.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for sneaking past the motion detectors installed all over my kitchen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having terrible security


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for peeing in my corn flakes this morning


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

banned for having no sweets


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned and you no longer have any sweets


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for joining in december.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for discrimination against December born people


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for misreading my last post.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being male


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

o.0 mind reader.....

banned for only being 12% chaos....and for reading my mind


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for joining in November like me…we're so last year dude.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for saying "we're so last year"


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for living in the land of Marys


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for talking about a place that doesn't exist….dude.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned .....dude.....


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not being male.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned for not being a dude…dude:b


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for talking like a surfer


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not realizing that I'm in your kitchen eating your food


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for thinking i have a kitchen.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for trespassing in my domain of gluttony


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for laughing! more banning! chop chop!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for demanding!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being over the hill


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned because I like your sig


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Banned for only liking my sig.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being like a hole


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for comparing me to a hole


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because your name is lifelikeahole


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for taking me seriously


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking I was lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned because i'm feeling power hungry


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I have to work in the morning ...feack


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not having more than 200 posts


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a post count nazi


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being a post count jew


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for keeping me awake lmao


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for trying to blame her sleep problems on me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not taking the blame anyway! Lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not realizing the only way i cause sleep problems is by playing night watcher


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for playing night watcher


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned because my old one was probably giving everyone including myself a headache


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking you are old


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being pure chaos


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for frightening the dust bunnies under my bed.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having dust bunnies under your bed


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for posting 192 times.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for looking too cute in a parka.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I said so..


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because thats the why!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for the status quo....


----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

Banned because you're not pure chaos.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because your signature is painfully true.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for being from Ireland…I want to trade and go


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for jealousy


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned...you....again


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being jealous of my amazing body. 



btw. if you want some pics i can dig it out of the backyard tomorrow and have them to you by mid afternoon.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned.....what? Lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for dissing my incredibly nerdy sense of humor


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having pictures buried in your yard..what else is there?!? Lol


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for not having a status…what are we going to do with you?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for wearing sunglasses at night


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned because it was during the day..I made it black and white.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because its youandyourcomputerandyourguitar


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having such a deep and meaningful signature.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for not moving from your current location…get out! It's dangerous.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having a location that's such an effort to get to.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned because it's not that hard….just put in Led Zeppelin: Houses Of The Holy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for stealing Walt Disney's status.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having good taste in music


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for banning yourself lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a sly one


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being pure boredom


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not being "pure" boredom, only the cheap kind.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for being in ireland


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar with a deep sea creature rapeyness vibe.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for picking up on the wrong vibe..


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not not admitting his "sharks getting raped" fetish.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for being able to see past the political correctness.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for being against political correctness


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for leaving everyone else out except his guitar.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being racist against guitars, kinda.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not being definite about my banning, instead being...mucky...er...or...murky...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making me consider changing my name to MurkyMurk.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for going along with the status quo.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned because I don't know if your avatar is you or some random picture


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not recognizing Drew Barrymore.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for mucking up the thread


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for having a long *** signature.. Cool story bro


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having a short attention span


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having no attention span


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not sharing my food in my kitchen


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for giving up on her food


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking I did


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being so ineffective as to have an appearance of giving up


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for having ahole in their username


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for reading my username


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for expecting someone not to read


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for confusing traps and expectations


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for confusing me


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for being in my kitchen, there's nothing there anyways


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for letting "purechaos" into his kitchen


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned because you should always welcome friends into your kitchen…or my domain of gluttony


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking you have a domain


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for surrendering her domain of gluttony


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being overzealous


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for talking to yourself!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being all tron and ****.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned because your welcome in my computer anytime….


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for inviting hackers


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for hating hackers


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for false accusations


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned cause i was kidding


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for never letting me play along


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

bannned for changing your avatar


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for thinking i changed my avatar


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned cause i know you did


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for insisting on a falsehood


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for not getting over it


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for banning those who refuse to obey


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for not


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

banned for not obeying to the woman


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for expecting me to obey myself


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for obeying herself


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for being slow


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for trying to poison my bacon


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for being paranoid.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not looking at the video tapes


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned no one uses tapes anymore


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because i do...well not really, but still, i know a guy who does.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for knowing a guy


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning a guy who knows a guy, such injustice.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning purechaos

:< mines!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for not being old enough to drink


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because he is in my country, yes _my _country, i own it.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a dictator


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having an enigmatic avatar pic that looks kinda like a skull with a glowing red eyeball (but I think it's a rose. ?)


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

With a waterfall in the background. .

Banned for being charmed


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not staying banned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because I'm allergic to cats.

*achoo!*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for sneezing all over the place


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for having a hard to understand avatar


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for being a temporary ghost


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned or ****i'n up my ****.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for ****ing inappropriate and ******* offensive language.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for ****ing banning someone for ****ing using ****ing inappropriate ****ing language while ****ing also using ****ing offensive ****ing language your ****ing self, for **** sake.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for pointing out my hypocrisy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

CharmedOne said:


> Banned for pointing out my hypocrisy.


Uh...You are charmed, therefore you do not belong on this site. Get lost! I'm 100% sure you have not heard that one before. :b


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having a ridiculously high wattage.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having the reflexes and reaction time of an elderly geezer.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for talking derogatory about elderly people


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Ah jest calls 'em as I sees 'em.

Banned for feelings of worthlessness.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for believing in imaginary characters.

(Don't judge me.)


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for not believing in the dough boy


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for calling herself worthless


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for wanting to staple the gatekeeper.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for coming up with such a tongue twister of a ban.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for breaking the_ "Answer with the title of a song"_ thread.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for pointing the finger at me, man.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being sexist.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for mucking up the thread again


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for causing chaos


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for using words i don't understand, like agnolotti


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned because....meat loaf.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned because meatloaf is gross


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because that laserbeam-eyed, cosmic cackling cat's gonna give me nightmares.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for being such an old fashioned tud


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not pronouncing tud properly


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned for eating my food, get out of my kitchen


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for trying to get me to leave


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because it's 4 am and I can't sleep, it's you :<


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for trying to sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online..


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for using a tiny font


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion in your signature..


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Banned for having no avatar._


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for making it impossible to win the Guys vs Girls thread!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned we must win the next one!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because that's impossible, men are better than women, its science. They did an experiment and men won, so there you have it.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for calling me sexist and then being sexist himself. 

*ahem*


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because one sexist cant ban another, everyone knows that!


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for attempting to speak on everyone's behalf.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for beating me to the banning of mucker for making fake rules


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you obviously never attended a sexist meeting, call it a _fake_ rule there and you're liable to get 3 months on the stripper podium, and deservedly so.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Well no **** I'm not sexist.....so....banned! Lol


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for relinquishing your sexist membership and banned for a minimum of 2 weeks from rejoining, i hate to be harsh but you had it coming.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not being harsh


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for testing my kindness, so make that a 2 & 1/2 weeks ban from rejoining, smartypants.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being kind


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for mistaken my wrath for kindness.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being too kind


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not banning him for having a ****ty wrath


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for losing in guys vs gals


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

banned for having an avatar like my cheap t-shirts


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for only having one staple shirt.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned cuz..who staples?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for working dem streets


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

i read nothing on your signature, banned.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

you can't talk! banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because he's typing not talking


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for having ahole in username.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

it was a figure of speech. Banned.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for also having an awesome animal avatar.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

banned for not having any discernible faults for me to ban!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for nothing


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for laziness.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for laziness.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being an echo.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being from Ireland


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for bringing my ****ty country into this.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking your country warrants an obscenity.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for joining SAS before me.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being female you must go to guys vs girls!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Banned for thinking you're going to win guys vs gals. :lol_


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for implying that I think I alone can win when it is my SAS sisters that will own the victory


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Banned for thinking your SAS sisters will own the victory._


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for doubting


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for dragging me into the Guys vs Gals game. Now I can't leave xP


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar that reminds of that "What does the fox say" song.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause you'll get the hang of it


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

banned for your pornographic avatar


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for having distorted vision


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for noticing lol


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

banned for the acronym.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for liking poetry (ina good way)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not using a secure line


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not knowing hood talk


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Banned for animal cruelty


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for hammering slowly


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for not passing the marijuana cigarette


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for thinking i would have anything to do with it


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for neglecting the rasta life


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for misspelling rasta.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being slow to reply


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

banned for correcting my spelling when it was right


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for jumping in there before I caught my mistake and deleted it, lol.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for running with spoons


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for not googling the term


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for making me realize I have exceptionally slow reflexes and lagging internet speed.

Because refresh, refresh, refresh is not working!

Edit: Dammit!!!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for condemning her internet to burn in hell for all eternity


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for thinking rasta is misspelled, banned for thinking that without weed you can get the munchies and eat the food in my kitchen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for also having slowness


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for making fun of the weak and slow.

Edit: Oh sure, NOW you guys take your time in responding...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for trying to rush perfection


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for having same join date as me but a drastically lower post count, pathetic.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for hanging out in the bathroom while tripping.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not having a life outside of sas


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for chugging pickle juice and enjoying it


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not recognizing mountain dew


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for having low sperm count because of the dew, or is that a myth?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for believing I'm only on SAS right now.

Edit: Dangit. You guys are killin' me here!!!

Fine, I'm revising this.... Banned for knowing his sperm count.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not dedicating everything to sas


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not making up your mind what you're banning me for.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

banned for not being in your hole, go back to it you're my prisoner.


-dammit you got me


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for giving too much to sas


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

banned for kicking my dog


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having an ugly dog


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

banned for not respecting the elderly (98 in dog years)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being elderly in dog years


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not respecting the elderly or dogs.

OH MY GOD, I FINALLY GOT ONE IN THERE ON TIME!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for deleting a post and hating dogs

i saw your mistake. i will never let the world forget it.  you can send your friends to beat me up later


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for aodsfkadov,ao,3-2=pr-a


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for typing with his forehead


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned just because my phone sucks.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

cccc--ombo breaker.. banned for following a trend and always starting your post with banned, be original.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for allowing such misbehavior from a thread


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

You think it's misbehaviour, but it says nowhere that you must start your post with "banned", so you're banned.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for confusing who i accuse of misbehavior


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because now I'm getting paranoid about who I'm actually banning.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being afraid to ban the wrong person


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because you are well.........you .


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being pure.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because ridiculousness can be fun


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Colonel Lightfoot.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I don't know who that is


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for Not explaining and not knowing


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making that three animal avatars in a row, even worse, two cats.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for being a closet cat fan


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because there is no one here!!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for posting while not here


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a shadow of your former self.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

Banned for being a troll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being one.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being anonymous


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not being grumpy, like your avatar


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for hiding behind leaves in a tiger suit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a gold member..


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for a faulty status


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

SUPER WHAM BANNED for all the banning I been missing out on while I been away! >: D


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for taking an extended holiday from SAS!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because dam I wanted to ban u first :cry lollll also banned for not wishing me a merry xmas in ur head! (maybe it could have somehow travelled to me thro telepathic ways)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not posting that Onesie that you promised me for Christmas.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for wanting funkymonkey pr0n


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Banned for repping West Coast, East 4 life


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for saying repping instead of representing. Proper English, lad.  #westforlyfe


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Edit: banned for lecturing


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for thinking I'm serious. :/


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for thought control


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Banned for pumpkins


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for lack of originality


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for never changing yr avatar pic thing


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for expecting him to


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for stealthily waiting to pounce.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for fondling an elephant


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for thinking I look like a dude. :mum

(The elephant was supposed to keep that on the downlow... Whadda blabbermouth.)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because too much charm <3


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

D'aww, banned for being the cutest monkey in a onesie.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for breaking that resolution about the bodies....


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for posting about my status just as I was changing my status.

(And shhh! Be cool--ixnay on the odiesbay!)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for using pig latin after 1998 D:


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for making me hear this song in my head every time I see your username






(I actually really dig that song.)


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for hearing the NIN version.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned because I have no clue what yr avatar is about


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Banned because the land of burgers sounds awesome and I'm jealous.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because his avatar is gonna shoot me!


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Banned for staring into my soul._


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Banned because that avatar isn't really you


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because he isn't really a virus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for chasing shadows.


----------



## goosebump (Jan 12, 2014)

banned for having unattended pumpkins


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for living in Australia.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I don't have an under the bed


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for spying on people


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being disinterested in your fellow man.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for spelling disinterested incorrectly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I spelt disinterested wrong.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for editing after the fact lol


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for stocking up on nasty food . . . ._.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a food thief.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for claiming i steal the food.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Banned for already consuming the food.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

Banned for pointing a gun at me :twak


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being at my door :< 
* water bucket*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not letting visitors in


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for visiting him unexpectedly


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for assuming it was me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in Wendyland.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned son


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for living in the land of burgers but not sharing T_T


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for escaping your cage


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for having an excessively long signature quote ... like seriously.. there are shorter books in the Bible..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating a Pema Chodron quote ...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for appreciating Tibetan Buddhism quotes.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having an issue with Buddhist philosophy lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for sitting on train's backward's...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not sharing the burgers


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

lifelikeahole said:


> banned for not sharing the burgers


banned for having a signature john 3.16 , found in a lucky bag....


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for mating sharks with manatees.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for having a pic of a dog with a creepy grin on it's face.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being addicted to monster


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sitting in a train backwards.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being an owl who doesn't like people sitting on trains backwards


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because I get tempted to touch a cat's nose when I see your avatar. I like to touch cat's noses they feel funny.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a cat toucher


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because theres not enough room for the both of us


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for making me go "awwwww" lo


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for allowing another to dictate her emotional state


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for being in my kitchen and eating my food.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not having a bigger kitchen


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for limiting yourself to a kitchen


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for thinking i am limited to the kitchen


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for making a blanket statement about banning.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for mashi-tagetha (Abuse of tether-ball)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a stick figure


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because its almost end of January so u'll be running into bad luck season if u keep the santa hat on


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for monkeying around


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for belonging to SAS longer than anyone else on this page.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for banning for ban date.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being ignorant.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because your picture reminds me of those 3 owls that keep me up half the night going "who.......who..who..who".


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for ruthlessness


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned.....pumpkins?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I enjoy banning you so consider yourself banned.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause your avatar is starring at me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because my owl is in a staring contest.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because your owl won't move


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned because i think that tiger did just move...and purr...>.>


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for trippin' out


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for blaming my mtn dew problems on other things


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because dew should give you super human powers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sparring with the boys.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur avatars look similar and I thought u banned urself lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning someone because of his own misperception


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I have nothing else to do but lay here


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having a super long signature


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for a general lack of funky


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u cant ban the king of monkey world


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Where is this king? You must tell me for I know it is not you and for this you are banned!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for banning the king of the lame office worker monkey world


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I can't read the bottom of your avatar


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for trying to stalk my avatar


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because my tiger wants to claw your avatar


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for thinking this comment happening right now is a source of wisdom


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for interrupting my weird conversation about tigers


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned cause i'm really sorry and it will never happen again


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for apologizing in a game thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning ppl for apologizing which gives out the message nobody should apoligise and news travels across the globe throwing the whole world into protests and riots -takes a breathe-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for posting pictures in the ban thread


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur name reminds me of a film but cant remember which lol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for posting too quickly and I end up replying to your post, instead of the one I ment.

:mum


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being slow


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning him for being slow when I wanted to T_T


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Yr both banned.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because only monkey kings have the power for a double ban


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for sticking your tongue out


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being in a complete state of disorder


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for having purple writing for your name, gold is the supreme colour of power :yes


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Maybe neo isn't interested in power.....banned


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for assuming


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for disliking assumption


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

banned for assuming he dislikes assumtions just because he banned someone for assuming!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for spelling errors


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for using the default status.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for making me think a naughty swear word with her status.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having the DeLorean time machine's status, yet staying in the present time.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being in the matrix


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not being in the matrix


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not in the matrix?!?! You're banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm still waiting for my red pill


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for killing morpheous


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Given SAS tenure for that sharp observation.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Self-banned for breaking thread rules


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself over .......rules


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for thinking the rules don't allow for self-bans


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for thinking there are rules


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for repeated banning of the previously banned.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for breaking out of gitmo


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned cuz idk what gitmo is


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Banned cuz idk what gitmo is


Banned for obviously never having seen the movie A Few Good Men. YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for quoting Jack Nicholson. Only I'm allowed to do that.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for reversing the alphabet


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for avoiding science


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for all your banning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the County Sheriff.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for impersonating


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for being a pawn of " the man "....:teeth...

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being blue..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for pointing out my blueness, but I signed up at a low time, I should have listened to that crazy muslim person, that said I was good...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for requesting a lobotomy


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because he confused me twice now


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Banned for confusion


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned by the land of french frie's


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ur name would be so much better if u changed colours to orange :yes


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making think i clicked his username, you devious bisto gravy!


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for mucking about!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because pearls arnt metal there a compound of ethological discrepencies forged together to survive the surroundings

(I just said a bunch of random words to sound intelligent) :lol I hope atleast 1 person believed it >: ]


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Spanked because too intelligent. Oh and banned too.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ooo I get to officially ban u for the multi answers in the other thread >: ]
BANNED


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for reminding me of Chunky Monkey ice cream.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for thinking England is better than elsewhere in the UK


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being right, there is a first time for everything.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for having an incorrect sig, Happiness is nothing more than being completely ignorant.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing my sig.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not accepting


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for being symmetrical.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for.....well you're just banned. Go on! Get out of here!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning just for its own sake


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for pumpkins


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for stalking me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Maryland sounds like a theme park and I wna go to onnnnnne lol

Edit: Dam im slow T_T

Banned for beating me!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being slow


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for hiding behind grass, ya big coward, bawk bawk bawk bawkaawww!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating tactics lol


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for having the worse tactics ever!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for incorrect grammar.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because i cant see where its incorrect, therefore making me feel stupid, therefore lowering my self esteem, therefore therefore oh romeo therefore etc....


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for all that, because you are awesome.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making me feel bad for banning you now!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because banning is what we do here....


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being all logical....and winking at me!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for.....not winking back lol


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because maybe i have no eyelids and im really sensitive about it.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for saying "maybe." How does one maybe have no eyelids?


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

Banned for being a hypocrite, how dare she say the forbidden m word too?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not realizing "maybe" is my nickname for you.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for confusing me!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the King of SAS.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for thinking SAS has a king


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for not swearing fealty to The King Of SAS.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for not joining the resistance


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for subversive behavior.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for turning left on the red before looking around to make sure the popo wasn't watching.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for living near me.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for getting rained on the last 4 days.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banning myself for being a Cali native and resident. But, you're banned for living on an island that has some tasty pineapple.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself, that's just masochistic!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for posting awesome posts


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being a stranger -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Miranda Kerr who happens to be a Beatch.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being a beatch to me -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Men in Tights.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for excessive banning


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for counting -_- 
@tannas, ouch.. that hurt man.. I love those guys lol


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

ban for staring :evil


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for not being a sardine


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned cuz your profile scuurred me


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned for i too like grumpy cat


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for sardine fanboyism


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a tautological username


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning for a username.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for banning other people for a reason


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned because... No reason. I'm just gonna ban ya


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for having no reason to ban a person -_-


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for using this: -_-


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for posting before and after me.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for posting before and after ME -_-


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for copying me!!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for failing to realize I was paying homage to your abilities and talents not copying


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for making me feel bad -_-' lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for feeling bad when all ya need to do... Is Smile


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because kindness isnt allowed here, so go on, get, of you go, hutt hutttt ya mad pup ya!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being kind!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for seeing thru my tough exterior to my inner nugget of caramel kindess!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for making me want food


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for numerous reasons.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for being vague.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for unfriending me.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for peeping thru windows o_o


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not letting me D: <


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for expecting to be let


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned by the Real World


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned by the sock people of Indonesia.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned by the bad luck of the irish lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned by me cuz I'm awesome ya kit kit kitty Kat


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for being named after a MBV album


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

banned because I don't know what "nml" stands for


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar and not asking my permission.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i've decided to rejoin the band


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making me want to watch my favorite comedy for the thousandeded time.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for making me laugh for being reminded of ur movie by the guy before ya.. lol  love jim carry


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being from NY, making my town appear even more depressing.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because you dont have a pot of gold


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for believing in myths.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for stealing my favorite energy drink >.<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the spiders have evolved


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for showing me a spider that could make me laugh lol


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because me no like laughter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandatory afternoon banning. :duck


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for thinking the afternoon is the morning


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

banned for being down under.. its night time silly get back in bed! (8pm written)


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because you did not post when the clock was at an odd number.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for ruining press relations with Jamaica


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for not washing my dishes while you're in my kitchen.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having Buckley's chance.


----------



## Ana Buckley (Feb 3, 2014)

Banned for underestimating my super ninja banning powers.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for visiting my profile


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you know why.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not knowing where the phrase "_danny dyer's chocolate homunculus_" comes from, that's despicable **** right there...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for mentioning Danny dyer :no
(Actully hes pretty good in Eastenders but his films suck) lol


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for disappearing from SAS every holiday (I see a pattern...what is up with that?)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not realising im the devil in disguise and I dissapear during holidays because im busy trying to sabotage other ppls happyness >: ]


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for making me want the juicy details...


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for wanting details from the devil


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not realizing that the devil is in the details


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not pardoning your pun.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for your death stare -_-'


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

Banned for being portrayed by Keanu Reeves :b


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

banned for having 10 posts


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for having a username that caught my eye


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

Banned for hanging about in a disco intended for Deathclaws.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned cause i'm in disguise as a death claw photographer but when i get them together for a picture, i'm gonna use a mini nuke, cause one per death claw seems like a waste...:teeth


----------



## BlueCaesar (Feb 21, 2014)

Banned because you're conserving too many mini nukes. MIRV disapproves. :b


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Neo said:


> Banned because unlike some other Robin Hoods, I can speak with an English accent.


Omg I love you? Lol

Banned because I have no idea what you guys are talking about :roll


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned because you love neo...:teeth


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned cause ur just jelly ^^


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for dissrespecting jelly, i'm strawberry flavoured and everything..:teeth


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Banned for not having/using the caps or shift key EVER.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have never seen you before yet you have been here 8 years.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for continuing to give me that death stare ... -_-'


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not Girling up!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for not upping the girl


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for posting in this thread.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for having an "unknown" status punk >.<


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because cooked greens make the kitchen smell really funky....


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for that useless information! *lil kick too*


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating random trivial shenanigans, and for violence....


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being a panzy against violence


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for exposing my panzy side, thats shameful **** right there.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

:O banned for cussing!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your addiction to this thread.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for your secret love for me..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being delusional.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being in denial


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using the word ugly in your status.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for not accepting me :'(


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not accepting yourself.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for sounding like mother -_-


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not listening to Mommy.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Lol...
Banned for making me giggle dam it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a giggly girl.


----------



## 1lifetolove (Feb 22, 2014)

banned for saying dam it when there is no water flowing


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for loving life -_-


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making assumptions. Thats not allowed round here.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for stealing my lucky charms ^^


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because you couldn't throw a kettle over your house.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Banned for using these "^^" thingys. Still don't know the name of these lol.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for not know "^^"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for poor grammar.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being a grammar nazi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being scared.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being a scary guy :S *sweats a lil*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking the thrill of the chase.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for enjoying watching my behind in this chase


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for the hell of it. :duck


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for having a ****ed up avatar, when you really look at it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Frank N Furter.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not adding me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being needy.


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

banned for using the word 'uber'


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for misspelling "ueber"


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because my new credit card was suppose to come today but it hasn't :cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a cry baby.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for just volunteering urself to let me use ur credit card until mine comes >: )


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

banned for being too funky of a monkey :b


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for being too wise


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for making me smile  :b  :squeeze


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned because your probably really gonna ban me some day...:teeth...if it happens i want it to be you....


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being the original blue


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for having a purple username. And also because you are wrong, pumpkin pie is so tasty.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting the pumpkin pie industry.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because i cant find no reason to ban you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you know that I'm the boss of SAS.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because everyone knows milleniumman is the boss of SAS


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for inappropriate and extensive use of the letter "S".


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you cause fear and uncertainty in me:afr


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving advice.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being a negative nelly.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a positive Polly.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for trying to banned so many people, im glad you're not a moderator:blank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your poor grammar, I'm glad your not an English Teacher.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for life for being a damn grammar Nazi:twak


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not having gone crazy yet.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for banning people!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for getting lost in the matrix.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having the WRONG colour in your username (which is contrary to the First Amendment).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for living in the wrong State (as per my new Board Guidelines).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for refusing to buy a drink for zomgz (who is also banned - for using red in her username).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for scaring the nice monsters.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for not really being a bad girl.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a mucky name.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because that's what we do here.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be a social Butterfly, instead of a proud outcast.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for trying to rain on my sarcastic parade.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for eternity for having such a hideous dog


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for requesting a permanent stay.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banning myself for doing so much banning.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

EVERYONE on SAS is banned for failing to ban people.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for being a Bad "G" ... - ... IRL


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for making over 5000 posts.


----------



## Dalek (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because I'm Mr Waternoose.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for pretending to be a Dalek.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned you because you're a threat to yourself and every one around you and because like a few mentioned already you're verry naughty girl:teeth

That should end your banning spree


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for requesting permanent stay, instead of taking it _like a man_, grrrrrr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for sexism


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned because voice's in my head told me to ban you...


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for pretending to burn books


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for looking at my profile, I did burn books but nothing of value...


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for making me sad


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because I don't know if WV is an actual place. (Excuse my geography)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for letting the tears of a clown make you sad..


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned for post punctuality.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for having mirrors for walls


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for living somewhere too cold.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because I'm scared of big dogs.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Banned because HL3


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a scouser cynic.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for lying about the sound of winds.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned because I get slightly aroused when banning people.


----------



## Dalek (Dec 3, 2013)

Banned because nightmares should have faulty air conditioners.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for joining in December.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be bad but deep down being a little Miss goody two shoes.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because I have nothing better to do than ban people


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for abusing ban rights without reason


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a mysterious avatar.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for refusing to accept my signed letter of consent from Sulley giving me permission to use his pic.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a detective


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for only writing 11 posts.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for writing almost 3,000 post in a period of 6 monthsar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a sluggish poster.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for posting a pic that's too large & scary.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for revealing what scared Sulley in your avatar.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for impersonating me! Im that awkward guy:blank


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for going crazy - which is not allowed on SAS.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for being diagonal.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned Umbreon for making me look at Urban Dictionary.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for UKism.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for an ad hominem attack on our dear friend in The Aloha State. And for general Alohisism.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to obtain special SAS privileges.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to switch off the lights when leaving the SAS office thus contributing to global warming and increased electricity bills for the site.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using candles in contravention of the SAS Health & Safety Guidelines.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for refusing to allow zomgz to participate in this thread - in contravention of the SAS Inclusion, Equality & Diversity Policy.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for assigning a role to an employee but failing to send her on the mandatory two week training course.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to comply with verifying the qualifications of new SAS employees.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for sending paper memos instead of emails in contravention of SAS's Environment & Tree-Saving Policy which is particularly close to the heart of SAS's CEO who has been sent a copy of this banning notification.


----------



## CaptainParker (Feb 4, 2014)

Banned for being a bad girl!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for ad hominem attacks on new SAS members.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for falsely claiming to be 'her'.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned cause voice's in my head told me to burn stuff, and also ban you..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to have a valid Concealed Weapon Permit.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for not realizing that if blue2 had showed you his Concealed Weapon Permit it wouldn't be concealed anymore and would thus be deemed void.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to find a loophole in the law.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for confusing trying with succeeding.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for insulting SAS's Guidelines Officer.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for abusing authority.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not wishing Umbreon a Happy Birthday - as per the SAS Birthday Policy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause i'm intimidated by your new title...:afr


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned because dancing with death claws is against health and safety.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to congratulate me on my promotion.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for too many status updates. This isn't Facebook.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mentioning Facebook on SAS.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

banned for mentioning facebook  (evil site)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having two names (Mary & Anne) in your username which is strictly against SAS Username Policy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for going mad with power...


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for destroying Megaton.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for jumping to conclusions, I didn't blow it up first time around , I killed the guy that offered me the job, I just played the game again to see what it would be like to blow it up....


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for blowing up stuff.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause you don't know what its like to blow up an unexploded nuclear bomb, I killed everyone in megaton first, mostly so I could steal anything of value....:teeth....I'm evil...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for still being here despite being run out of town.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I ran straight back in....:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being found in a disco.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I bribed the disco detectives to turn a blind eye...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Which was in contravention of SAS's Counter-Fraud Policy... Banned.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause yes I'm gonna go, but I'm gonna trash the place before I leave....you'll have to get security, gonna be a big scene...:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for causing undue pressure on the SAS Security Team who are currently under-staffed due to financial constraints in the SAS Budget. I have summoned an Emergency SAS Executive meeting to discuss this crisis.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I hoped someone else would ban you already...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for implying that SAS's Senior Policy Executive Officer could be banned.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for implying your ego could save you...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for implying that I am not fully committed to SAS's Equal Ego Policy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I'm most likely gonna pass out shortly, from excessive sniffing of flowers..( flowers smell pretty good )....


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for causing widespread flower-related allergic reactions throughout the entire SAS community.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause your being diplomatic...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to add diplomacy to my already over-stretched workload.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause you need to chill out, and forget about workloads....:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for suggesting that SAS's Senior Executive Policy Advisor needs to "chill out" or that she would ever resort to using such language.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause you've highlighted what's wrong with the world...:teeth


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause it seems you live in Hawaii...which seems like a cool place to live...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for many, many reasons.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for no reasons...


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being unreasonablishish


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because, fight the power!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for choosing violence over peace.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for trying to make peace in a thread clearly not designed for peace.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being in a relationship.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for attacking an owl - which is an endangered species.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for scaring children for a living.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I scare because I care: banned for suggesting otherwise.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because your post count is stuck at 24 (check the numbers on this page).


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned because my post count isn't stuck.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not acknowledging that I sorted out that problem by assigning a crack team of SAS computer experts who slaved away beyond the call of duty to resolve the issue.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for telling fibs.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for underestimating the abilities & honesty of a Senior SAS Executive.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being a rent a mod
(get it..like rent a cop)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for implying that I am merely a lowly mod.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for almost tricking me in to thinking you were actually a "SAS policy ext" with your status:no
No really, Neo ban this person atleast temporarily for pretending to be part of the staff


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not noticing that it was Neo who headhunted me for this senior position.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for rigging Mike's machine in the Scaring Competition.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not accepting that I occasionally have to take extraordinary executive decisions.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Take the executive decisions to ban yourself before i do
SMH


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned because I don't know what "SMH" means despite hearing the abbreviation many times.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not knowing that SMH stands for Shaking My Hips


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

(edited) banned again for getting in my way wen i was trying to give that awkward guy a piece of my mind.
You're obviously a bad person


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for randomly shaking your hips.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being nearly 20.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for another month for changing your name to "sas chief executive" now


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because you can't ban a SAS Chief Executive.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for having too many locations.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being locationist.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because your location should say GB. Not UK. Unless you're in NI. OK?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you don't know we have a King & we're united - hence United Kingdom ('UK').


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for living in a Kingdom with an uncreative name.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for living somewhere confusing to delivery & postal services.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because thats the why.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you're wasting too much time here


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because i enjoy it, therefore its not wasted....see what i did there, because my signature, see it, underneath, because...you know....my sig, you asked and ....you know...jellybabies and stuff


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a mucky duck.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for having a clock that plays Westminster quarters every 15 minutes.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sleeping with your dog.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for poking fun of my choice of loyal bed partners


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being desperate.


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned for trying to lure my dog away from me!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't understand the point of this game. I'm going to be a rebel and choose not to ban anyone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a boring username.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for being judgemental


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

Banned for having the monster logo as an avatar so now I'm craving an energy drink :lol


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

also banned for being judgmental


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for judging someone for being judgemental.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having the audacity to call me the all seeing and all knowing 'judgemental'.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for claiming to reside in a fictitious location.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for actually being a GoodGirl with a shady username.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for procrastinating about your avatar.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned because you read my mind--I was thinking about changing it last night, even though my status claims I'm gonna keep it...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for suggesting I'm a mind reader!


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned. I don't need to tell you the reason. Just read my mind.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for never calling me just to say "Hi"


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for suggesting that I'm not perfect in your signature.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for making an ad hominum thingy about someone's signature.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for breaking the SAS coffee machine causing all the mods to fall asleep at their desks which in turn caused thousands of spammers to advertise dubious products which caused the site to crash.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for drinking coffee. Tea > coffee.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

banned for thinking leaf juice is good


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for living in the basement of the White House.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for revealing White House secrets to the public.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for exposing a whistle-blowing NSA-exposing Anonymous hacker.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against my favorite color.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Both previous posters BANNED for claiming that turquoise is 'blue'.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for undermining my authority to ban you based on your ad hominem claim to be 'her'.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for the overuse of the term "ad hominem".


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using Latin in an ad hominem fashion.


----------



## That Awkward Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Banned for proving my point.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for making points.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for still being here after being banned. You've clearly by-passed the banning technology so you must be some kind of hacker. Double banning!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for 'thats' & banned for 'her'.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for trying to portray a fictional character from a movie.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to employ a Public Relations company to do your banning.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for implying that Mr Goodman lost his voice.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned twice for trying to bypass the proper banning procedures.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using motorways instead of trains in violation of SAS Public Transport Environmentally-Friendly Policies.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Triple-banned for taking the wrong tube line.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Double-Mochaccino-banned for the sake of it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for eating all the applesauce in Glückenschlabel.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause your status is Quo..


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because I have been painting today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I know what you get up too on a Friday night.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being in denial.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for damaging the SAS photocopying machine.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because that was your fault: I couldn't fit the work into your strange Time Zone.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I want a ban on page 1500


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned 1500 times with chocolate sprinkles on top.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for probably living near a beach which is distracting you from work.
(& what's my prize for the 30,000 milestone?).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for staring at the beach while the site is crashing. 
I think you should have the (attached) prize.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for knowing too much about England & banned also for insinuating that our beaches might not be hot sunny paradises.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for abandoning Queen & Country during our darkest hour. That's a double ban.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for reading my mind & also banned for tricking me into believing I had made the 30,000th post when it was actually you who did that.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for writing French (I think) putting me to the bother of trying to find a translation.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for impersonating Elvis as per your (attached) profile pic. We take identity theft extremely seriously on SAS, therefore you are now quadruply banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for eating all those cheeseburgers.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being friends with Richard Nixon.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for stealing my favourite outfit.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a non-American time zone - which is very unpatriotic - so another double banning


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for changing the rules without the democratic consent of the SAS Executive Board of Directors who aren't even available to meet at the moment as they are all taking a well-deserved holiday in Blackpool.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned as I just emailed them - they said "Never heard of Neo!" And "We wish we'd brought our overcoats, hats & gloves to Blackpool."


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for invading Ireland and disturbing a load bearing fairy tree....:teeth


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because posting pictures in the ban thread is strictly prohibited


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for impersonating Ally McBeal which is identity theft which warrants a quadruple banning.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Neo said:


> Banned because


Banned for discovering my true identity, a futuristic highly intelligent car with learning capability's that can communicate via the internet , that is unloved cause i don't guzzel dinosaur remains for propulsion...:teeth

also ally is banned for corrupting my cpu...

and badgirl for interupting..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for banning 3 people in one banning exercise causing a breach of confidentiality.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Neo & blu2 both banned for trying to turn the thread into one about cars & guns. And blu2 has still failed to provide a valid Concealed Weapons Permit. Banned & banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

The gun is in contravention of the SAS No-Guns Policy (revised edition 2013) & the car is violating our anti-global warming policy (2012). Banned & banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for having bi polar multiple mod and policy maker syndrome..
Too much for us to support you with


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for sounding like a cheese sandwich!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making that sound like a bad thing, maybe if everyone ate a big wedge of mature cheddar every now and then the world would be a better place, ever think of that, yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Turk.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for saying one thing and doing another.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being online so early in the morning.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned from the Twilight zone.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for thinking about getting another job.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are not interesting enough to be stalked.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for underestimating thatsher, she is stalking material


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because your not interesting enough to be stalked..:teeth


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for pointing out the obvious
Like wise:mum
matter fact you're not even worth banning, so unbanned


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause you unbanned someone in a banning thread....:mum...this thread gettin nasty...:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for wearing an ad hominem hat.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned both the individuals above me for using cartoon characters as they're avatar!
both you guys are done!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> Banned both the individuals above me for using cartoon characters as they're avatar!
> both you guys are done!


Banned for daring to suggest that Sulley isn't real. Ggrrr. Triple ban.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Danke but, unfortunately for you, you are now banned for living in a country which makes cool cars.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for thinking cars can be cool. Cats, tattoos on your arse and people with leather jackets smoking cigarettes while looking depressed are cool, not cars.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for using foul language


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned because your avatar looks like a pile of smashed pumpkins in front of the world trade centers….odd.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

banned because smashed pumpkins is art


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned because of the irony


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for exclusively wearing wash-and-wear clothes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for suggesting that someone should wear clothes without washing them.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

The OP is banned for having a demonic post count.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for stereotyping demons.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause demons have feelings too.............


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being red


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for speaking German.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Banned because I want your sig.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Just for fun section has gone into hibernation mode.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because i gotta leave for work right now.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Everyone in this thread is banned for failing to do your requisite amount of bannings over the past few days.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for taking too many days off work.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using excessive force (evidence attached) when you do your banning.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using an unrepresentative pic of me when I was having a bad day - I was tired & emotional...so that's a double ban for you.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you used photo shopping (or something) which is prohibited & incurs a TRIPLE ban.


----------



## Batty (Mar 3, 2014)

Banned for living in Hawaii! Oooohhh!

_Is milk really that expensive there?_


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for buying milk from a non-SAS-approved farm.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I have just contacted the staff who run the internet and they told me you created that website yourself just to avoid getting banned. No luck I'm afraid: you are well & truly banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I phoned Dot WWW Internet (on the 24 hour helpline) and she told me what you did. That was very devious & therefore you warrant a quadruple banning.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for not noticing me today.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for banning others.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for doing two consecutive bannings.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not advising me where the ignore buttons were located.
btw, what comes after a quadruple banning (which is the next thing for you)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I know it's something beginning with 'cinq' (the French word for five).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning the word banning in your banning - which makes the banning invalid - therefore I am not banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for editing your post: outrageous - you are now cinqruply banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, now you're banning people because your team lost?!?! You are now sixtruply banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Now you're trying to imply a draw isn't as bad as losing - hence you are seventruply banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using the special Neo ban which is only allowed to be used in cases of national emergency (that does NOT include your team drawing).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause i'm in awe of your special ability...(edit) badgirl banned for being faster...:mum


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being here 8 years with 87 post count, your better than me i made an idiot of myself 1700+ times in less than a year...:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for exploding yourself in your status - that has to be done for you via the proper banning procedures.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not being a GoodGirl.


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for lack of tonal variety.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for lack of avatar!:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for going crazy


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because it has been forever!


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

Banned because I have to meet a banning quota to keep my job.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being from CA too


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because of your 9 1/2 month hiatus.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against people with a hiatus.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is 3.20 am here.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for refusing to allow my 'friend' Justin Bieber to join SAS even though he promised that his behaviour will be impeccable (he won't even throw any eggs at the mods).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against Beliebers - which is a violation of the First Amendment.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not beliebing.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned justin case.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being an admin.
Power to the people!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for posting 39 minutes ago


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for banning people for no good reason.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Banned for hurting my feelings.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having feelings.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for been able to sense his feeling which means u also have feelings :yes


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for getting up to monkey business.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mentioning me in a different thread.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Never pass the opportunity to ban an admin! BANNED!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for saying caps instead of capitals.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a phobia about abrevaphobias.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for abannadening me to resort to using a dictionary to discover you have been insinuatingly suggesting in an imiplicatory fashion that I like words which are allegedly of an extensive longitudinal quantity. TripleThriceThreeThingummy banicular ban.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to incorporate a built-in dictionary on SAS so we don't have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

banned for the scary avatar


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not realising I scare because I care. Doubly banned for having a hand that looks like it was designed by an astrophysicist.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not noticing that Neo is too busy banning people to have time to do any testing.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Banned for being a badgirl


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to clear all the cookies when you leave the SAS office.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned at the hour.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned at the compass (?)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because how can I be so right, and you so wrong?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being an egotist


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for discrinating against people who like eggs.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for using words I don't understand.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a bizarre creature in your avatar.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for calling my pet bizarre.
You're going down just as fast as that peregrine can dive.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a pet with a man-made exhaust pipe which contravenes SAS's anti-global warming policy.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Now would be a good time for you to shut up and go to bed.

See, it's my policy to stab you in the eye with an icicle because you mentioned "global warming". But I'll let it slide for now as it's so slippery.

Banned for too many reasons for them to fit on the internet.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using two reasons for banning when only one is allowed.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a control freak and making up false rules


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not being familiar with the rules.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because AAAAHAhdskadhkl;sjdwjlkdfjflkdhrklejflk;j!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because it's actually _AAAAHAhdskadhkl;sjdwjlk*e*fjflkdhrklejflk;j!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using letters instead of words and double banned for using multiple exclamation marks.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because this seems to be the point of this thread, and i want to feel part of it...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being the wrong shade of blue.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for starting page 1510 in the chronicles of banning..


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar, the fallout one was better


----------



## TrueHope (Mar 14, 2014)

banned for having an avatar


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for implying that there may be hope.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

banned for being a bad girl /whips


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being the hundred person banning "Badgirl" for being a bad girl


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for counting


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for spelling Ooompa Loompa strangely.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a username that sounds like a dessert.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...................Banned by smiley...


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

:conbanned, unless you show me where you got those icons from


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for numerous arbitrary bans.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a raven and a cat.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned because the timing was too perfect


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Mahatma Gandhi.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for suggesting Mahatma Gandhi would ban anyone.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

banned for false advertisement


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

banned for poor speeling


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for repeating the spelling mistake.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because your username almost has the word "ban" in it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because bats can't see very well...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because bats don't need glasses.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for not mentioning Bats are cute -_-'


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for adding to a batty thread


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned by Bat-Girl


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using the wrong button for banning.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using a non-SAS member to ban me - hence an invalid banning.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for insinuating that Brad Pitt would ever be problematical.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for having a very long word as status, I had to take a nap halfway through reading it.....


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by 'Bob'..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being pro nuclear.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being unbannable if that's even a word


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a socialist (pity there aren't more people like you in the world)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning a defenceless owl


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you're just empathising with owls because they are also wise.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause owls are not defenceless they have a death stare and sharp claws....


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for worrying about being stared to death by an owl


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for suggesting that worrying is problematic.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

dennaB esuaceb uoy dah a drah emit gnidnatsrednu siht esuaceb I etorw ti sdrawkcab...:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for writing Greek.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because its backwards english...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for writing backwards.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being discombobulated.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating mono-ism.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned (and sent straight to jail) for being a Monopolist.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to fob me off. And returning your cheap road.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I own that hotel. And back to jail for breaking the rules.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to encroach on my wealthy Mayfair turf: off to jail again - and, when you get out (if ever), back to the Old Kent Road.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

As you are yourself still in jail, you have lost the right to ban people. You are therefore banned and also unable to do anymore banning for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for winning the second prize in a beauty contest (collect 10$)

Edit: too slow.


Banned for not letting me ban Neo myself


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being too slow too edit.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for being prejudice against people with slower internet connections


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being on the internet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned of being a hypocrite and also on the internet


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to put a full stop at the end of your banning order - making the banning order invalid.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being a grammer nazi, you want full stops, you can't handle full stops............................................................:b


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mis-spelling 'grammar'.
Neo also banned for jumping the queue.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for forgetting to respect the British tradition re: queues.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for Queue Rage.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned by James Bond.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause i asked for my martini to be shaken not stirred...:mum


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for drinking Martinis in violation of the SAS No-Alcohol Policy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because i didn't realise that was policy now, but i'm keeping the aston martin db6...:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for driving a gas-guzzling car.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by ejector seat...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned by Sean Connery.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because i enjoyed being banned by one of my favorite actors...best ban ever...:teeth


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for enjoying being banned.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for banning me for enjoying being banned...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for overuse of the word banned


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for depreciating someone being banned in a thread intending to ban people.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for circumlocution


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned ....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Neoclassical Mod.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being so silly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dissing the King of SAS.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for favouriting one mod/admin to the detriment (causing low self-esteem) of all the other staff.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a blue scaredy monster


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I'm not blue, I'm turquoise


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being pernickety


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being finicky.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for using a word with icky in it....


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to store it in the basement of SAS Headquarters.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for incorrect filing & allowing too much website memory to be used up. 
(& thank you for cheering me up... banned for that too).


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a moderator


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for being a vegetable. Fruits are where it's at


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that a tomato is a fruit.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for possibly mis-pronouncing the word 'tomato'.


----------



## SecondChance2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned for hearing things...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for thinking that you get more than one chance.


----------



## SecondChance2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Banned because you discounted my lovely smile.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to post a pic.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you cant trap octopus in jars.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for posting a problematic pic.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for writing words I don't know like "Discombobulated."


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for lack of vocabulary.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for lack of fishing skills


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because my fishing skills are just fine :spank


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for enjoying paddling.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for Whitney Houston.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned BY Whitney Houston.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned until the Bodyguard sequel (starring all of the original cast) is made.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for insinuating that I had deliberate intentions.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for insinuously defining intentions as delibarate in an ad hoministic fashion.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for not using Latin phrases


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for problematically making references to Latin people.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for wrongly guessing the next poster.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Rollo.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by Kermit's imposter


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for living in an imaginary location.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because my location exists!! Further banned because it's a shame you've never been there :b


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being only partially correct (which bit are you?):


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for confusing me!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being easily confused.
(Yogurtland?)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for nationalistic yogurtlanding.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Bananaland banned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for another imaginary location.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz you haven't got proper fish n chips in the 808 state.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I researched it on the internet. No proper salt n vinegar or curry sauce to go with the chips in your country. Banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for importing them, increasing "food miles" causing global warming and climate change in violation of the SAS Environmental Sustainavility Policy of 2013.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Banned for eating the last cookie.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for inciting cannibalism.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using a non-existent SAS member to ban someone & doubly banned for implying that Hannibal Lecter might have SA.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because there is no double banning. Save your 2nd ban for later. :mum


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because Neo is an anagram of one...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because Neo means 'new'.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you can't accept people detrimentally deconstructing your name: one, eon...? We are now wondering if you have a connection to the Illuminati.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for conspicuously conspiring to prevent an investigation into 'new, eon, one'...new world order??...Hhmm, potentially very problematic. Banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because, when all is said & done - you are banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because she didn't reference the source of the quote (as per SAS copyright Guidelines) - and you are also banned for failing to implement those Guidelines.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for telling admin how to implement guidelines...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you haven't referenced your signature either (please refer to the SAS Policy of 1912).


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You're so banned. I can't believe how banned you truly are. Crazy really.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to implement a full ban because it's batman not bat woman.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for problematically engendering a war between Batman and Batwoman.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for wordism & attempting to restrict my access to dialectically discerning dictionaries.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to create an imaginary word. Doubly banned for problematic ally keeping me up after midnight.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because Ally was well & truly banned for a problematic signature - and for failing to complete her full quota of bannings during March.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because I don't even have a signature :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I like chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banner because frozen yogurt is better


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mis-spelling yoghurt.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being Discombobulated.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against The Discombobulated - in violation of the Equality Policy.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for blasphemy against God.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for discrimination towards spiders


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for eating popcorn.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for spelling yogurt wrong! How dare you :b


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for daring me! Yoghurt yoghurt yoghurt.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for making up your own time zone (again - you still haven't rectified it).


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because there's only one timezone that maters the timezone of Antarctica.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be God: off you go to that den of iniquity (the religion, agnostic, atheist) forum.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I hereby banish you to that thread.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using a non-SAS-authorised flashing image.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for only having 3,573 posts.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I vant to suck your blood...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for vampirism.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for making baby smileys cry.....


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for stealing the wheel.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for illegally stockpiling emoticons.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because this town ain't big enough for both of us pilgrim..


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because your gun is no match for my poking stick oke


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because you didn't brush your teeth....


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for the sake of it.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for having a fancier status than me.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Banned for having an Anchorman Avatar


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for having a username that depicts the wrong/right nature of things as a circle, no, infact i am unbanning you for that.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Gimme a B.A.N.N.E.D...cheerleader style...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I hate you this much.....


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because according to the IAU definition of planet Earth is a dwarf planet\.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking Hitler.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mentioning Hitler, who is persona-non-grata on SAS & was banned in 1945.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a full stop status whilst failing to have a full stop at the end of your banning order.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being all technical.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because I doubt God would ever get bored


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for doubting God's threshold of boredom.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because this can of Dr Pepper told me to.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for listening to inanimate objects. Shame on you :twak


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because cans of Dr Pepper sometimes have very important things to say but cant thanks to years of discrimination from people like you, so shame on you! Despicable really!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by Dr Zip.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for advertising soda - spam! Banned!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not banning because it was a blasphemous rip off.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for spending so much time in the Board Feedback forum.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not acknowledging my intuitive powers.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for insinuating that my powers are merely alleged.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for demanding scientific evidence for non-scientific experiences.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because shirts are $10.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because my spider sense is tingling.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I've got my flamethrower


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for throwing that in my face.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by Teemu Selanne


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my cat said too.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having a cat


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I second your already seconded ban (also cat allergies).


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because hot weather in April should be outlawed.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not attributing that to Global Climate Change Warming.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to speed up time.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the april fools button on imgur is hirarious.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mis-spelling hilarious.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for being the spelling police


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for writing almost 10,000 posts causing the internet to be on the verge of collapse.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for also being the internet police. Too much policing going on here :mum


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being anti-police - & for posting a furious image.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for not appreciating one of the better emoticons on SAS. Also, :mum :mum :mum


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

:spank Banned with one of these.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because all seasons other then winter should be outlawed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for being the season police. SAS has too many police :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for calling me a pig.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banning for opposing the police


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for opposing opposers.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned...of Brothers is a good tv series, 10/10 would watch again.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not actually banning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because batman cant


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because batman does not exist


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning a douche.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because we're all here to do banning.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you've been bad and naughty. PS. I won't tell your mommy.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for saying " welcome to the real world " its scary and full of spiders..


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mentioning spiders - causing distress to everyone suffering from spidereraaterogenicism.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to implement democracy with poles on the internet.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for something incomprehensibly problematic & insinuatingly attempting to erroneously imply that you didn't set up a pole.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for possibly, but problematically, highlighting a potential spelling mistake I might have made accidentally.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Take you pick !


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for violating international agreements on hamster slavery.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for violating intergalatic agreements on monster enslavement.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for implying that Sulley might be enslaved.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for denying monster abuse.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz he only scares because he cares.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause hawaii makes me think of surfing..


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for having Purple text instead of Yellow


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having purple in his avatar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for an overabundance of orange.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having 4000 posts less than me, eat my dust sucker.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for being sneaky


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for disrespecting your location.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for writing more posts than me.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to 'look after' the SAS Twitter account.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned from £Twitter & Banned for somehow removing the hashtag thingy from my Ipad.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I didn't.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz that's the best way to dispute.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to implement abbreviatory rules, undemocratcally, on SAS without conducting a poll.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you must have deleted it.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because, instead of deleting it, you incorrectly stored it in a filing cabinet in the basement of SAS HQ & now no one can find it.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for viewing, without authorisation, the CCTV in the SAS HQ basement.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for mistaken identity... It was Ally.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

You & Ally are both banned for conspiring to frame me for the crimes of illegally entering SAS HQ, trying to steal poles & also stealing the Mods' cookies.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I have a video of you & Ally (who is currently hiding out in Yogurtland) plotting to plan a conspiracy to frame me even though I had absolutely nothing to do with taking those double-chocolate cookies never mind those other crimes.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because it's a well-known fact that the staff only eat double choc cookies - in fact, as we all know, those are the only kind of cookies available in the SAS restaurant.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because that information is widely available & "in the public domain" (to use the technical language.).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because evidence attached (cleverly disguised as SASulito cookies).


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because UK law supersedes Hawaiian law. My team of lawyers have reassured me that there is no DNA evidence on those SASaulito cookies & therefore I cannot be extradited according to the International Court of Human Rights. Case Closed.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I have diplomatic status and cannot be banned whilst I am residing in the basement of 10 Downing Street.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because damn son


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

I ban you for ruining their intimate loving chatting game.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

banned because i wasnt breakup up their intimate banfest i was popping in to say hello


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Some people want to banfest the world alone.

Banned!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Where is michael1 :/


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for not teaching me the secrets of epic banfesting


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I forgot how annoying Azmodan popping up and telling you how to thwart his invasion was.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Joseph Stalin.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

Banned by the angry ghost of Trotsky


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for communicating with the dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for believing in reincarnation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the duumvirate.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a split personality


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against people/people with split personalities.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because I haven't yet had time to fully complete my profile because YOU (banned) have had me on full-time banning duties.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not allowing me any Annual Leave to do that - doubly banned for not paying me overtime on all my extra banning work.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not keeping up with your posting as per your job description. Doubly banned coz you lost my time sheet somewhere in the SAS Archives.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz the door was open, I didn't have to tunnel in this time.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by Ne-Yo.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by the Joker. No joke.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a Joker who does not tell jokes.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because I am not the Joker and therefore did not fail to tell a joke. It was the Joker himself who banned batman can and now he's banning you


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for letting the Joker use your account to ban people.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being jealous you don't have a super villain friend who bans people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Catwoman.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for me not posting in weeks


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for waiting weeks to ban someone instead of banning them in their absence: doubly banned for prognostication.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for not simply banning everyone that has ever posted in this thread as I do now.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you haven't got permission from the OP to do that.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the OP has 666 posts and is therefore a vile demon that must be banned as well.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for banning on behalf of a retired satanist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my cat is a superior species.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being speicesist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being catist.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being spiderist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being a Spider lover.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for being a bad boy


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a triple personality.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for being a bad girl


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for the number 3.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for thinking winter is better. >.>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in Alaska and thinking that winter is not better.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being Alaskanist.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for enslaving monsters.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being jealous :lol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for a mocking smiley.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban fire.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for getting there before me causing me to go to the trouble of editing.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for 4,600+ posts


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for living somewhere beautiful.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for joining SAS before me.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a tricky avatar which has to be turned upside down causing my computer extreme distresss.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for having a simple avatar that causes no distress on my computer whatsoever.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because no else wanted to ban you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being my little ray of sunshine.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because I really enjoy banning you for some reason.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because it's not supposed to be enjoyable.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

BadGirl said:


> Banned because it's not supposed to be enjoyable.


 Banned for being one of the most annoying people on the forums, with crappy posts.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned banned banned because I'm bored


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for triple banning.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for singular banning


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for living in a land named after Mary.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because your name reminds of the movie "Bullet Proof Monk."


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because you reminded me this movie just now, such a lame movie!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being chaotic - double banned for being purely chaotically problematically in need of banning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for living in the UK and not Great Britain.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because Canada should be the new State of the U.S.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for suggesting such ridiculousness


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned & deported to Canada (the French-speaking part).


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol lol banned for "traffic"


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being exiled to Quebec the worst part of Canada.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using valuable posts which could be spent harassing admin.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for being below 5000 posts.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because the only way is not Essex.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz you didn't know it was ghost-written.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for implying you are not human. Only humans on this board please. Banned :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Dairy Corporation.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned from both Yogurtland and SAS :twak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Justice department for using violence to solve your inner problems.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Priapus (Apr 6, 2014)

banned for inappropriate use of moderation abilities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the Administrator


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for implying there's something wrong with being a (Poke)mon. Regards, Pikachu.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for failing to replace your car radio.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause video killed the radio star


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz it's all on DVD.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned... You BadGirl you! :lol


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for the deleted banning... :-(


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not contributing to the Peaches Geldof thread.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for making me look up the word "discombobulated."


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting your pic.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for posting an owl's pic without the written permission of the owl.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because owls can't write and even if they could they wouldn't want to


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for making presumptions about what owls would want.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mandatory banning! :duck


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for licking toads and the creepy blue m&m


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for secretly thinking that toads are hot.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for staring at me. (Yes, the owl is)


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having a tiger staring at me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause the tiger is staring you downnnnnnn....don't mess with the cat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my superior self-mastery.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being delusional


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you cannot see the paradox of your own situation.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I am the paradox of my situation


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

break it up or you're both banned forever, 
animals should get along not fight!
The universe


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking you're going crazy....you just might already be there


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by our Lord.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Who?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing I was referring to Lord Byron. :boogie


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for expecting me to know what the heck you're talking about lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being able to keep up with the Maestro.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for not explaining the naive child that im Lord Byron!:whip


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol banned for masking your true nature


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for making him unmask his true nature :mum


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for monkeying around.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for being under 20...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for exactly the same reason.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being in my trap.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned for having a user name that I do not know how to pronounce


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not speaking Gaelic.


----------



## 101Drew (Apr 10, 2014)

Banned for captivating owls in profile pics


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being noob


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for also being somewhat of a noob


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being noob once upon a time....


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using a phrase that can only be used at the beginning of a story.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the Aliens.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz monsters scared away all the aliens.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

BadGirl said:


> Banned coz monsters scared away all the aliens.


Banned because I am in fact 1/5th Alien.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because 1/5th isn't enough.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because, there's just enough for some minor telepathy. Or my friend and I know each other well enough that we can routinely predict what the other's thinking or about to say or do.

Double Banned because Telepathy sounds better.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your nemesis.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for liking owls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because my owl is my ticket into the world of the supernatural.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for excessive posting...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for excessive banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz that's an invalid reason for banning.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because some people need to be banned. With or without a reason!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for violating the rules & regulations of the SAS Banning Handbook (1986).


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for suggesting the book was written in 1986 when SAS was not founded yet, which would mean the book was useless for years.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because those are some nice hooters ya got there


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for talking in class.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because foxes are better than owls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are obviously delusional.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for revealing that I am delusional!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for admitting that you are delusional which also makes you gullible.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because the foxes tell me so! See I'm not gullible, I just wisely believe everything the foxes say!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for believing that you can hear a fictitious fox speak.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because you're just jealous that the foxes won't speak to you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't get jealous I'm far to serene for that trivial emotion.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

_Banned cause _


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for indiscriminate banning!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for preferring discriminate banning


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for too many pumpkins in your avatar. There is a strict two pumpkin maximum rule!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for slyly banning in a pumpkinist fashion.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I tried to repeat "slyly" over and over again and didn't succeed. Bad word!:mum


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for living in a land named after a fin.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for living in a kingdom named after...united.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for insinuating that we may not be united for much longer (if Scotland votes for independence).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a female


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for banning a woman.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning an Amon!


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for not knowing the secret to a happy gaming experience


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because everyone knows that secret, _(wearing no pants)_ therefore its not even a secret, its like an unsecret.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for talking of secretions!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for a pic of a fox who looks more like a cat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for accusing a fox of looking like a cat!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned it does look like a cat think its a poser.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz it looks like a ginger kitten.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lmao! Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bans both of you for not being able to tell the difference between a ginger kitten and a fox! *Goes looking for a new fox*


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not being certain about banning.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for knowing how to herd baboons


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for taking my food.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having food


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being in my kitchen.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for having a kitchen


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having an incompressible avatar.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for causing sas drama
you know dam well what im talking about young lady!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for drawing attention to said drama! *tries to find said drama*


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a sad fox


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a scaredy cat.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for assuming I'm scared


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that I'm a mind reading owl.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because your owl mind reading capabilities are dyslexic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for defamation of my psychic abilities.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Then you should already know why I'm banning you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I know exactly why you ban me.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because you don't know why


----------



## Laboratory Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for being a *****.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being disrespectful to your betters.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not enough banning


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for just enough banning


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not causing enough chaos!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for getting my chaotic wheels turning


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Banned for animal cruelty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the last days of the Raj.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

But why don't we just choose to ignore?

*expects to be worshiped like the kids on El Paso ads*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being from another planet (Lost in space)


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for interplanetary prejudice.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for your adorable Monsters Inc. avatar.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having sky blue hair.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having a monster as your avatar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to cause more chaos


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being sly


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for anti-republicanly living in a state named after a Queen of England


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for an insidious plot to unit vegetables!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for an invalid banning due to missing an all-important 'e'


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Spelling Nazi .....banned


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Random ban that could've been predicted using chaos theory.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using an unsubstantiated theory.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for still being below 5k posts.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for only being slightly over 10,000... therefore failing to meet the required quota per day - banned.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban god.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being God!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the head chicken of the Coop Cluck Klan.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought you were an owl ......banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I thought you were daydreaming in purgatory.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause i'm not sure if you are a person..


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cause u have a gun in your avatar


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz he has a concealed weapons permit.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not having a concealed weapon!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz you can't see it as it's so well concealed (but accessible when required.)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for losing the element of surprise by revealing that you have a concealed weapon!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for keeping me up past my bedtime. Nite.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Goodnight but you're banned for having a bedtime!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being polite and finicky in the one sentence.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not explaining what finicky means


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not using a dictionary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not using the online dictionary.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because owl you need is love..
:teethsee what i did there


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for going crazy...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not going with him


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

banned for being hypnotised by Sylvester.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for owls eat mice, and im a cat...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your grammar is ........................


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im still online rwaar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having friends in shady places.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned cause he wants to be shady


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for making someone leave the forum cause he showed them how stupid they were (3rd person woot)


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself? Which is ironic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for banning the already banned person!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for using the word 'banned' twice in one banning.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for the same reason!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for noticing when you're supposed to be focussing on your banning duties.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

focussing.....lol banned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for lolling.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for still failing to bring enough chaos to SAS


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not banning quick enough! :doh


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for being silly


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for winning


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Has been banned for winning so banned again


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for failing to accept your first two bans. Your next sentence will be much harsher!


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned from yogurtland


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for being 2 years younger...


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for being 2 years older... blue was old. That's what old people do. They die.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for prophesying death to old geezers.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you're banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I am 100% certain that you my dear are banned.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I must return the favor and ban you as well


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Do you wanna ban me? Go ahead, make my evening.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you had said please I may have took you up on your offer.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not making his evening


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having too many confusing numerical thingies in that other thread.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban me haha .silly


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Banned for joining almost exactly two years ago!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Pike appreciation Society.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for changing ur avatar but not changing ur status :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the High council of the Capuchin Hierarchy.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the queen of the damned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Old Father Time.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not being the sandman instead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the hourglass.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned for saying avatar


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for saying avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Federation of naysayers.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the anti-banning association


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for purely chaotic reasons.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for making excuses and calling them reasons.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you ran out of excuses.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for being a bad girl but choosing a good guys avatar ^^


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned by the 11th commandment: "Thou shalt be banished."


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because I added some new ones. The 157th is that "Thou shalt be flayed and covered in salt"". 

But I'm lazy so your just banned.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for having a better fox avatar!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol foxes 
Banned for banning one of your own!!
As long as you live in my universe you better learn to respect and love your fellow fox young man!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking this is your universe


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Matrix is a fictitious delusion.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned because the matrix is a metaphorical comparison to the "system"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because there is no system to which the Matrix is compatible for.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned its called government, capitalism, media etc


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Steven Pressfield.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned...exactly


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not wearing purple socks


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wearing socks and sandals at a formal event.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus my login streak IS ON A ROLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because foxes are superior to monkeys!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because owned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because that is not a fox :b Evil monkeys!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by morpheous


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned by agent smith


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by neo lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned by the oracle >: D

U cant ban an oracle cus i'd already know so i'd pre ban u kthxbai


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the architect


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

dammit lol 
banned by broken programmes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not being a FunnyMonkey!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for your freaky deaky blue m&m


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar 3 times in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for noticing....


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I notice everything.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being left of center


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for wishing that was your status.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for post #30768


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Neo said:


> Banned for being somewhere beautiful.
> Additional ban because I might have used that ban before.


lol neo...

banned for breaking admin rules.. rule #191: admin cannot ban no one just for fun (even if its so much tempting) :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a numbers man.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

tannasg said:


> Banned for being a numbers man.


banned for having too good observational skills...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

banned for the cutie kitty in your avatar!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the fork of truth.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned For Pony!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because the moon is flat!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for no longer having a fox avatar!


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being unbiased towards foxes and fox related thingamajigs!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because from ireland...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because us foxes do like cats! Yum! (I saw your original ban intended for me :b)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because no ones messes with the Happy Mask Salesman.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because everyone messes with such a guy, no, _especially _such a guy.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for still living in the Republic of Bankruptcy.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

banned because ur a dude.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that is a fine line that you have just crossed.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause there is a fine line between genius and insanity


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for crossing that line. Doubly banned for good measure. Triply banned for spelling 'there' as 'their.'


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for making me edit my post, to correct bad grammar....:mum...when will I learn..:cry


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you'll never learn hence a quadruple ban.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for makin me edit..lol


u rly r a bad girl


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause a girl made you edit something....


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being number two in blue and not number one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause "north to alaska" is one of my favorite songs...


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Banned cause north to Alaska sucks


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause CowGoMoo sucks


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned again for eating all the popcorn - this is your final warning.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

u been bad girl again?..... BANNED!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause its a tough job, but someones gotta do it..


----------



## Heisenberger (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned cause you let the monkey out of the bag...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a bag full of meth.


----------



## Heisenberger (Apr 27, 2014)

BadGirl said:


> Banned for having a bag full of meth.


Banned for being a lil scardy cat.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for breaking bad.


----------



## Heisenberger (Apr 27, 2014)

Banned for simply being bad. Michael Jackson bad.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for baking Brad.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz he's baking somethin' else...if you know what I mean?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause he's baking cupcakes from hell...?


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz cupcakes come from heaven.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause everything comes from heaven, satan himself is a fallen angel..


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz that's not allowed.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for not joining the fight against the new meth lab SAS member.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for joining the fight against the new meth lab SAS member.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being nearly invisible.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned bcause..Grrrrrrr! alkhaksjhkj;ljflk;fjsdklf;j! Im mad ! and you're just asking for it!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being at breaking point.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for noticing his breaking point


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Both of you guys above me are banned! For banning me for being at a breaking point and talking about it, instead of giving me some comforting words. You have gone against everything this site stands for so you guys are banned for ever!


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> Both of you guys above me are banned! For banning me for being at a breaking point and talking about it, instead of giving me some comforting words. You have gone against everything this site stands for so you guys are banned for ever!


Banned for taking this thread too seriously.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for taking Going crazy too seriously


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

hoddesdon said:


> banned for taking Going crazy too seriously


Banned for not being original.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't understand quoting in this thread. Banned.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a plain signature: the new rules state that signatures have to be colour coordinated with the avatar.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I have a mike wazowski onesie and he owns sully :yes


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned again... for admin cannot ban ppl just for fun...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Neo can ban, because I gave him banning permission.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for being a banning dictator


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not following our banning dictator without question!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for calling me a Dictator instead of the 'Emperor of Banning'.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned by the rebellion!! lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have just squashed your rebellion. XD


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Every single person above me is banned because it's time for a regime change.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Plumbers Union.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for making up a non-existent person.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned by the Imaginary Friend Association.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the flying purple people eater


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned again for an uncoordinated signature & avatar.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for repeating yourself.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for a funny avatar!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for an adhoc attack on an avatar.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for not even having a signature


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned because you know very well that I'm not allowed to have one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning without having a reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Dinky Di Aussie.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being right of center


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for making Maryland too chaotic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a foxy little devil.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned, for all this rain, I can't see a damn thing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for driving and texting, naughty naughty girl. :mum


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause I'm at a gas station


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for, hey how much is the gas out there ? 
double banned for having a conversation instead of strictly banning 
uuh i just banned you so hard !


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because.. idk i like to ban admins, especially u 

lol.. how did that sound?


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for excessive gentleness in a world harsh and cruel.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for an ad hominem attack on the world.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being female


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for writing small.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for writing smaller than me


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for monkeying around...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living somewhere instead of stating your country of residence, which I will guess as Spain.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus I saw u post on SAUK


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for problematically mentioning an alternative wesite.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by order of his greatness Kim Jong-un.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned bcause after doing a thorough inspection of your profile a picture of a black cat was recovered and every one knows black cat = bad luck
so you and your bad luck are banned before it gets passed on to us
..sorry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by glorious leader!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for only one point in your status.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because my Wii U just arrived and now I need to wait for the controller battery to charge. 

And double banned because how dare a company actually include an HDMI cable in the box without making me go buy one myself.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because u look like a character from zelda game...


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Neo said:


> Banned by the number 3.


banned for i started to like banning u now


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned to ease my banning fever.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being addicted to banning.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because Canada post is garbage.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by a small person in a large world that will carry on, regardless of what I think...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for misspelling the name of the chief Egyptian god


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for knowing who that b person was


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for writing in tiny letters.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Banned for not writing in giant letters!*


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a fox on a forum


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for working dem streets


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a bookworm


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because from down under...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because there was revolving globe on television as I opened this and Australia was in view


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being inferior to me


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for writing small *gets glasses*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having clear vision


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for small font...


----------



## enjo (Sep 20, 2011)

Marko3 said:


> banned for small font...


Banned from being sweet


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being here


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for changing your avatar and having a birthday!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for knowing my birthday! Lol


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for underestimating my fabulous observant skills


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being fabulous


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for being prodigious, stupendous and phenomenally tremendous

Happy birthday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for fun =)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Australia's hospitals waiting list are deplorable.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the rule book is meant to be broken.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because books are best.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this book has just closed.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for the reasons that the Bookshop that just sold me the book has just closed for lunch and will reopen in the near future.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being out of print


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not returning your Library books.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for hacking into my library account to learn this!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for slacking when you should be studying.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for encouraging people to study, the horror.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for not knowing that time is not an empirical conception, for neither coexistence or succession would be perceived by us if the representation of time did not exist as a foundation a priori.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Double banned!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for double banning when you should have triple banned him.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Quadruple banned


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for pure chaos....


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for not quintuple banning me.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for insinuating that there are pharaohs in England.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for finding that photo for me


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned by the order of the feline overlords.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the order of the feline underlords


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for using a special ban


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned just in case you failed to save a copy of my pic before that thread was deleted.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

it was deleted? lol banned....and yes I did save one...


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for saving my pic without permission!!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

you didn't take the photo did you? lol banned


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because tetra is really annoying in windwaker.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for an ad hoc ad homiem attack on tetra.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because, because, look you're just banned, ok!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned bcause i am lacking in tolerance of your gheyness


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for going crazy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for loving Oklahoma the Musical.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

banned for being an administrator .


yaaay i lose. lol.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Sandman.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because i still can't say your name


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being phonetically challenged.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not using the secret password!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for forgetting the secret password.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to change the topic about the fact that you did not use the password... Eyes you suspiciously


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving me the evil eye. :sus


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Banned... cause i like banning administrators


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for making me laugh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

banned for sucking up to the administrator :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for trying to administrate my bans


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for trying to ban his administration...double ban for doing it in an ad hoc fashion.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm sorry, I'm really, really sorry but though I don't want you to go BadGirl, you're banned, yes you're banned, that's right you're banned, oh that feels good, banned, banished, exiled!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for discouraging having good manners!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for promoting manners on SAS.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for posting at 01:06 PM. another ban for posting a post.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned coz it's actually 22.17.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for talking back. extra ban for.............NOTHING!!! :sus  :yes :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Afternoon banning.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for licking too many toads


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Ewww banned for not announcing the appropriate quantity of toads to lick lol


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Banned because I can't tell what your avatar is...birds?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because you can tell


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because all the blood has rushed to your head.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because we meet again


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because u already know why


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being mysterious.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because it's within my power to do so.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Banned because you are also banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned bcause...ummm..wait didnt i banned you before mister?!
Banned again!


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

banned for being an ineffectual banner the first time!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being a butterfly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not liking butterflies!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for trying to stop the girls from winning the Guys vs Girls thread :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for entering the thread of doom.


----------



## silvermoon (May 2, 2014)

Banned for being one short of 15,000 posts! Wow!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a full moon.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

Banned for posting again when you were already banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having red eyes and posting ****e.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for havin problems with an alien : <


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned for being under my bed


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned for knowing my agenda


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because admin.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Banned for makin me edit my post


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for making an error


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Banned cause I'm Old Gregg


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for all the people you have banned !:mum
Justice has been served!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not being fully crazy yet!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being foxy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You're Banned because today is sunny.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

You're banned because I

banned you so many times but you don't stay banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread is now banned.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for over 15,000 posts...


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

Banned because you're online as I type this


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for being online while banning someone because they are online


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

lifeimpossible123 said:


> banned for being online while banning someone because they are online


banned for banning someone pointlessly


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for intervening


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for posting today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a wacko.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for 15,111 posts... =)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for to much beautiful


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

banned for having a deadly weapon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being under my bed. And you wonder why people want deadly weapons? :b


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Banned for being in my den


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not appreciating the protector of your den!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Banned for thinking my den needs a protector!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for cute alien avatar


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned for cute avatar guy who looks similar to the monopoly guy


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned because i paid you 100 dollars to keep quiet about that


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for 2 years younger...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause you've won second prize in a beauty contest..

.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned foe being an Irish Leprechaun.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for bullying short people, we have feelings too.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against raisins.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because life isn't fair.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because life is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because I haven't tasted a chocolate from the box yet... =(


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how to steal.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you do know how to steal.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

BANNED.. BAM.... cause banning u makes my day.. hahahaha


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning bans in a banning thread


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being in yogurt land


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned just cause you a mod homeboy, 
We want anarchism up in this piece!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because I was going to post something similar but forgot.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for forgetting he was banned.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Banned.. because everytime i search the forums i see u having last post in this thread... unforgivable!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it is official this planet is ****ed.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for mass banning


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Banned for criticising a moderator


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for having tht mind blowing signature! You are too explosive for this forums and you're making some of the locals anxious


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for going crazy


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not realizing you are going there too...


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for calling two people crazy in one ban. Not allowed!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for trying to be a rule maker


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol banned for noticing


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for banning me for going crazy in the future. Plus that cats looking deep into my soul


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for lack of creativity (You already banned me for going crazy)
What do you have against pples who are going crazy?!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned because I banned her for me going crazy later, not because she's craayy. Confusion banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a pink wizard.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for disrespecting Gandalf the Pink


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Neo said:


> Banned for being 'Bad'.


banned for being my fav customer


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for taking my customers


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

banned for gay avatar


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for insulting gandolf, so not fetch.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being ageist


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

banned for having grey hair.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned For having grey hair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for ethnocentric banning


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

banned cause you avatar looked like a butt to me


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being away


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because a giant rabbit wearing a top hat told me to...:afr


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Banned for being gagnstah


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Fangorn.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a fagorn.


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being mentally ill...we all should be banned then...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your invisible.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

i hereby ban u, because i dont know wut that animal in your avatar pic is..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for having a little dick..i mean little font


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being immature


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being polite.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol amon i ban u.. feeeeels so gooooood! hahaahahaha


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned cuz you know too much


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Banned for making poorly-spelt threats


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned bcuz i spelled it tht way on purpose..get with the program nazi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are spiraling out of control.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for not giving a reason as to why that poor fellow is banned. He deserves the right to know


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling me how to ban


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for following instructions anyway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for typing banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the shadows of your mind.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the dust mites that feed on your skin.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking dust mites would ban food supply


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for too many reasons to mention


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for going crazy without me


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for causing chaos on SAS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for lack of avatar


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for trying to ban poor little Ally.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because she's not poor, she's rich


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for contradicting his username


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you're not banned..
Sikeee BANNNEEEEEEDDDDDD!


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned for not unleashing more cheesy quotes!

Lol...Amon still writes in tiny letters?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a problem with my font


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

banned because I'm fabulous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

banned for not being fabulous like me


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for having 999 posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by the period in your status :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for banning others for no reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being a witch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being blue


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your becoming addicted to this thread.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned bcuz i been wanting to ban you for a while Buahahahaha


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your ban was below par.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for a very good reason but I'm not gonna tell you :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not telling me


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

BANNED!!! For banning an attractive young woman for no reason at all!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

BANNED!!! For banning an attractive young robot for no reason at all!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being crazy


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned just because I haven't banned anyone in a year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being too mysterious.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned cause i haaaav da powaaah!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

He's a cat. Banned for not recognising that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Banned because I fear that "Amon" stands for "ammonia".


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned bcause of "i fear"
Fear is a weak emotion thus is not allowed to be expressed on here


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> banned bcause of "i fear"
> Fear is a weak emotion thus is not allowed to be expressed on here


fear's not a weak emotion, it makes you faster so you can run away from a bear, it makes you stronger so you can throw your granny into the bears mouth to slow him down...Banned for making me think about a bear


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned by granny :twak


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because :spit making me expel water in amusment


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because u have tommygun..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned bcs ur actually anon in disguise


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having dyslexia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against learning disorders.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for all my homies in the county in cell block six


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Fathers of Brotherly Love.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for having over 16 thousand posts Dayumm


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because those 16 thousand posts were made up of blood sweat and tears.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned on the run


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being quiet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by irony


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Cheeseland.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

pǝuuɐq


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for being fancy


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having the disorder that causes writing in two different directions


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause australia has to many crazy spiders...


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned for not noticing it was actually a picture of writing, then I turned it sideways and took another picture of it and uploaded it to SAS for that very post.


EDIT: ****. banned for going faster than me


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned myself because i didn't notice that there was another page and blue2 posted this twenty-one minutes ago.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SummerDay122 said:


> banned myself because i didn't notice that there was another page and blue2 posted this twenty-one minutes ago.


Banned cause my post is irrelevent ...


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned because it's not irrelevant >:0


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

SummerDay122 said:


> banned because it's not irrelevant >:0


lol you realise I'm dead cept I haven't learned how to lie down yet...Banned..


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned cuz ur ded


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a Winters day.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned because it's actually SummerDay122


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

SummerDay122 said:


> banned because it's actually SummerDay122


banned because todays not 122nd day of summer... but 3rd only


----------



## Birdkid (Jun 23, 2014)

Banned for being awesome. =)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being equally awesome!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned for being more awesome than me :no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for being inside my mum.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Carl Sagan.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Amon: banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Amon is not hear, please try and stay with it.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

easy or i will banned you for good like amon


----------



## Birdkid (Jun 23, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Banned for being equally awesome!


:')



tannasg said:


> Banned because Amon is not hear, please try and stay with it.


Banned for thinking Amon ever left! >=3


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I have to go now and feel like taking someone with me:evil


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned for not taking me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being left on the shelf.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for being left of centre.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned for being left in finland


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

hi summer.. i ban u because today here it was rainin.. =(


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

you are BANNED! because i dont know the reason you banned "Marko3"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being clueless.


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for being too popular.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for having a contradictory user name.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by default


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for being stuck in the middle.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being literal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for reminding me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because the Great Amon is back


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because Amon never left


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

Banned for being irrelevant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing down to your superior


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Neo said:


> All the above (except myself) banned for letting this thread lie dormant since last month. I go away for a month and look what happens (not properly back yet btw).


banned, cause i like it!


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned, all cats are evil.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the evil cats!


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned by Steven Pressfield.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by your good side


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned by Rumi.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by depression


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your lapse of banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Banned for exceeding your annual leave entitlement.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by David Cameron.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Banned because.. .... Dragons!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned to the dark dimension.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I have a headache and feel like banning someone


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause thinking about michigan hurts my brain..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your brain already hurts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SociallyAnxiousGamer (Dec 29, 2013)

banned because I say so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human male


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned for having no status!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for taking the red pill >: |


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by the happy pills that you should be taking


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I don't like you...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause your an idiot...


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

banned because you have x10 my number of posts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you really need a new avatar.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned cause I DONT LIKE THE WAY YOURE LOOKING AT ME SIR


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

bam!.. BANNED... hehe


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because you stole the catnip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being Amon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for forgetting that you requested a ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because the voices in my head told me to...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for letting the voices control you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not jumping over the lazy dog.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying over instead of on


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to correct your superior


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned, because I'm lonely, Please join me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being lonely instead of reveling in your isolation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned, because this card lets me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a card


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not banning with a superior card


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning my best friend Amon


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for looking like the sort of owl who would never chip in for petrol if you were to bring him anywhere.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i have to use up my free ban coupon before midnight


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)

Banned for leaving bathroom with no toilet paper!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

band


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Ban deh for being all rectangular and cheese maaaaan!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

banned by big type


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Status: Banned
Reason: Big Font


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for making me squint a lot, you cruel bawstard!

(Yes, i like to say bawstard with a posh accent)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for going AWOL


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned because I wanted to ban muckymuck myself


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because I wanted to ban you myself


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Really? :lol


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because this is no laughing matter


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because this is indeed no laughing matter. "Cancer", see!.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Status: Banned
Reason: No Reason


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for keeping a low profile


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i've always wanted to ban you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being boring.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Amon said:


> Banned


Banned for not giving a reason why the person above u is banned.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause reasons are overated


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because spelling correctly is important


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned cause u use kanjis for "rain" and "now"...and is sunny here


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you promised me a free meal, and I'm still waiting!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being boring


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being unoriginal and therefore you're double banned by the society of small type.


----------



## Paxous (Sep 28, 2013)

banned because with that many posts you will be here forever..


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned because my guardian angel, Whoopi Goldberg, told me to.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having someone tell you what to do


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for telling everybody what to do


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned because your a bird and you pooped on my car


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Banned for being secretly in love with... -_scrolls up_- "Amon". Yeah, that guy.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for abusing your scrolling privilege


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Banned for unethical crossbreeding of man and bird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for not being a human


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for being a duck


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for not knowing ducks are superior to humans


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Quack mafia.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Banned for having nearly 17,000 posts.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being an existentialist


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for you status


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for telling others what to do! :kma

(Reference to your username)


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for licking toads!



(Reference to your username)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning poor old toad.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for insisting on banning only wealthy young toads


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned from entering Mordor


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

banned for knowing what mordor is


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for eating my food!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned cuz it was only one bite


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned cuz one bite too many! next time its ur head


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because it's because not cuz.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for not accepting my slang!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for banning so many SAS members, you're over your quota! :duck


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for making ban restrictions. 

Ps is it the report button I haven't actually done anything just in case but I just wanted to know


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

Banned since I've been actually banned like 5 times... lol mod ban


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

loophole said:


> Banned since I've been actually banned like 5 times... lol mod ban


banned again!.. hehe


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

loophole said:


> Banned since I've been actually banned like 5 times... lol mod ban


Banned for trying to ban me.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

u banned cause im in such mood rite now.. hehe


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I'm evil today


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

banned for being evil


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a basket-case.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because of the full moon


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Banned because morticians are weird


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being under age.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for living in the forest.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because banning is all i know how to do


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in the Rust Belt.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a geography snob


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning the King of this thread.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Banned for birdy...


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not letting me have a free meal


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for being cheap


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for making puns

[bird in the avatar and saying "cheap" (cheep)]


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not putting your buns in the oven.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for forgetting to send me a Christmas card last Christmas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for changing your address.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I said so. Ha!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for egotism


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for that one thing you did that one time.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for making me curious...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned because curiosity killed the cat..


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned by zombie cat.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for making me MORE curious?


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for taunting me with your avatar.


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Banned for that thing youre gonna do later


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because that thing she's going to do is a great activity.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being psychic


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for vengeance


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for your location


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being post number 31009


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for not being post number 31009


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning me for what i am not


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a part-time SASer.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned ...part time? Whats full time?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the difference between part-time and full time.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

On a forum??? Banned for not telling me! Lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause this is an example of full time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for secret government reasons.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned the NSA and friends are not welcome here!!!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Watch House.


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

Banned for being a bird but not flying


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Christian


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for not baking me chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for not sharing your pizza yet wanting others to bake you cookies 
who do you think you are


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Also for not disclosing your location
you should be more give and less take


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Banned for floating in space :lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

oh yea? Well banned for falling in a perpetual way instead of floating like me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking pie floaters.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for being in the forest.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for bringing the thread to a halt


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned bcause i dont understand your username or status:blank


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not knowing about Google


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because somebody's gotta do it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Ban Ned! :bat


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for your mustache.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because some people should not be allowed on this forum.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being a racist


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Banned for going crazy.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for your shades. *dealwithit*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not being first (your status)!


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for being broken


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing sexy back


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not Going sane! :eyes


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for licking toads and your creepy blue m&m


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for ur pure chaos


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for fun =)


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being a cat.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> Banned for being a cat.


banned for stalkin me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not being marko1


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for living south of the mason-dixon line


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

^ Oh, and you are banned for being a human-bird.



Marko3 said:


> banned for stalkin me


Lol, I'm accused for stalking again...and I'm really not guilty. Oh, well...banned for being a narcissist and thinking that I'm stalking you! :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for using ^


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

jeanny said:


> ^ Oh, and you are banned for being a human-bird.
> 
> Lol, I'm accused for stalking again...and I'm really not guilty. Oh, well...banned for being a narcissist and thinking that I'm stalking you! :b


banned for .. for .. somethin!.. hehe


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> Banned for using ^


yeah . you're banned too.. because u have kul cat in your avatar pic


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for double banning lol


----------



## HappyFac3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Banned for banning double banning in a banning thread


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> Banned for double banning lol


banned for using lol...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being chaotic


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for hi5 bear!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned is your cat cross eyed?


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

purechaos said:


> Banned is your cat cross eyed?


banned for makin fun of my cat:mum.. hehe

and is your cat a ninja?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> banned for makin fun of my cat:mum.. hehe
> 
> and is your cat a ninja?


 banned hell yes!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because my cat is wimpier than your cat. Now you apologize for causing him to hide from your ninja cat!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Banned because my cat is wimpier than your cat. Now you apologize for causing him to hide!


 banned your cat is a sleeper ninja... Watch him closely


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

purechaos said:


> banned your cat is a sleeper ninja... Watch him closely


Banned for revealing my cat's secret identity (I'll keep that in mind)


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being post number 31070


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because i can


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I like your username for some reason


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing the reason


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for eternity for being eternal


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Banned .. and yes i don't know reason either..


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

tanned because u were too pale for this thread!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Bahahahah lol banned


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because you got over 2000 posts..


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for telling a banning expert what to ban !


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for calling yourself a banning expert...you're so vain


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0omWPJdjJV2


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being that bored nice voice though


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not posting your voice.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being new


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being.... Old


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being older than me..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being younger than me


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause thats only in a physical sense


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being blue


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for being a fox


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being in Brazil


----------



## nebulaghost (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey that´s racist ! (Just kidding), banned for posting more than three times in a row.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being prejudice against people who post a lot.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause the people go mad with power


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for not having faith in the people!
Power to the 99%!


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for cheesifying your quote.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for preferring yoghurt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because your pumpkins are making me wish it was Halloween already!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your love of Halloween.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because us foxes know the true spirit of Halloween!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for posting images..
and because..


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocritamus.


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Banned for giving me an aneurysm when I tried to pronounce their forum name.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Unbanned... It is what it is


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a pear drop wannabe.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for not flying away yet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for still not causing enough chaos


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having unreasonable expectations


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for still reminding me of Halloween :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Christmas.... Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I am already aware of that holiday


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for all the cute foxy pics


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being in a banning mood today.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm not in a banning mood, so I'll be kind and wait about two years to ban you.

So, banned for having me wait two years.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for issuing post dated bans


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I deem your reason for banning invalid.

Banned. Even banned from banning. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Polar said:


> I deem your reason for banning invalid.
> 
> Banned. Even banned from banning. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


 banned for advocating smoking


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for advocating cats


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause its cool for cats


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for not living over the moon


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocritamus.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for staying sane


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for younger...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your exquisite use of the English language.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a sweet talker


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Damn I'm not even worth an explanation.... Lol banned


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Banned for being a cat.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned, because i just had chocolates..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I'm gonna go eat pizza


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because i havent had pizza for ages now i think..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

.

Banned cause I haven't ethier until yesterday


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Fresh Salad Association.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for chirping in the morning when I'm studying for a final.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for not wearing ear plugs


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because I say so...whaddup. :blank


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Banned for being in a crime club, tsk tsk...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for living in a state that has no water.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Banned for having a name that is hard to pronounce. And those posts holy ****.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being from the country that created ikea


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I have nothing better to do


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for being from Pure Michigan!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being from the buckeye state!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a fox


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for being a fox.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being a....nurse?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for making me use my nursing expertise on that burn.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for the 3rd degree burn


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

banned for ebing hazy. Hazing all dem freshman sorority initiates too hard.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ban you and your inferior weak puny letters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for typing in blue


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being bored


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself for banning yourself


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for returning to the thread right after being banned.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for interupting my banning and conversation with myself


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for going on a banning spree.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being such a cutie pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

banned

Its really fun banning you amon dont know why...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for being gentle.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not mentioning gentle with who ?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for saying " Banned for not mentioning gentle
with who ?" ....!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I avn't posted in months!!  

(also I dont like winnie the pooh) >: )


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Banned for not liking winnie the pooh


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for revealing too much background


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for taking too much notice of the background :yes

p.s that avatar reminds me of resident evil 1 lol


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being such a funky monkey 

p.s thank you


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

banned for being too observative.

ps. i was just in the middle of changing it, not because of the background though


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for looking like our neighbor 

p.s no offense meant , i liked your avatar


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because every1 is gna be wondering about the background they'll never get to see :cry 

(p.s nice pic) ^^

Edit:

Banned for posting b4 me TWICE :lol xD


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

banned for making me laugh


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for living in the best place in England during a solar eclipse :yes 
(I remember when I was like 15 every1 gathered in cornwall to watch it lol)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for having the audacity to leave SAS and have an actual life. (pshh, some people...)


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for looking like a HS classmate of mine who was rich


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

banned for having lots of jiggawatts

EDIT: banned for always getting in there with the reply first!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not being faster >: D


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

banned for owning way too many onesies


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I gathered alot more since I been away :yes


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

you're banning me because you bought more?! LOL

banned for making me laugh again


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I need to blame sum1 :cry lol 

Banned for not owning a onesie also its 6am u should be asleep :yes 
speaking of sleep g'nite ^^


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

banned for jumping to conclusions, i do own a onesie.

banned for being a lightweight and going to bed so early.

Double ban m8


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a Cornish pastie.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Banned for spelling pasty wrong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not saying 'proper job'.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Banned for being so stereotyp.....oh what the hell, proper job me ansome!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for falling into my trap.


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Banned for creating a trap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for just banning people without any reasons


----------



## beyondhiding (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned for being against banning people without a reason


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for havin no avatar and having a great quote


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for just sayin "Banned"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned
.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for incessant "banned" words


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because Hindi has much more beautiful characters than Latin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying too hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned no explanations.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Not banned because you are in love.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Umpalumpa appreciation society.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for having so many posts but never been seen by me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I kill by stealth.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because the owl looks like a penguin


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being the king of MonkeyWorld!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because foxes are a dying breed in England :yes


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hogging all of the sun.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because snows better :yes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for bragging.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Banned for having a username that i don't know how to pronounce


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for having a username that is just plain dumb. 

FYI; Sunsets happen every single day, they're not hard to find.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned for being bi polar.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for misreading my username.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

banned cuz i like birds...theyre like sirens...just waiting to sing...what makes them sing...what are they listening and singing to.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for knowing squat about birds.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

Banned for being a ****

FYI - I'm well aware of the actions of the sun, my username is not literal.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol banned for my lol (I'm well aware of the actions of the sun... Lol)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because I ****ing say so.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Banned because I ****ing say so.


Damn the ****ing cursing lol... Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I'm not at home to Mrs Rude.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not being home?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned...of Brothers, 10 out of 10 would watch again.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Not a bad mini series.... Banned nice play on words


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your love of war mini-series.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because i don't know WTF mini-series are.



Sunset Seeker said:


> Banned for being a ****
> 
> FYI - I'm well aware of the actions of the sun, my username is not literal.


I know, I was just joking 

But I have to ban you again for making me feeling guilty about being a ****


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause I'm cold


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Granted SAS tenure.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Banned for breaking thread rules.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry purechaos, I tried.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned for triple banning lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning the Utah boy.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for banning the Maryland lady, totally uncalled for.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned from living in the matrix


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because Nadaan Parinde Ghar Aa ja (hopefully that means something nice lol)


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for being from england


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for chilling


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because in 6 weeks time you will have been on this site for 7 years.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for having over 3 times as many posts as I do

I've been slacking for most of those years lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I find Amon's bans to be extremely annoying, and there's a fair chance you have something to do with it.


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

banned for banning sexy indian guy


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for makin me laugh


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for laughing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for having a new avatar


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for having the same avatar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not having the proper license required to ban. You will also receive a $500 fine


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for thinking you're someone big... Foxy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for thinking you are above the law!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for you are not the law


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for being a hipster-cat!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning hipsters


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for thinking I don't like hipsters, and banned for acting like you're a cat.

Cats can't type.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for discriminating against cats! What's next foxes?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a fox


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for changing your avatar pic..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because the voices in my head told me to do so


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for bowing before the voices and succumbing to thier will


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for wearing glasses now so suddenly..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

There just to make me "look" intelligent.. Banned for calling me out


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for glasses tooo big


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for your cats eyes are too big


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because that cat looks sad and I feel bad banning it


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for you guys stalling a new guys vs gals game


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for makin the cat wear BIG glasses


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being such a die hard fan


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

VictimEternal said:


> Banned for being such a die hard fan


Banned for not mentioning who I am such a die hard fan of


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

sonny680 said:


> Banned for not mentioning who I am such a die hard fan of


Banned for not guessing modi


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

VictimEternal said:


> Banned for not guessing modi


Awesome made my day! Now your banned for makin me smile


----------



## kittys (Sep 26, 2014)

banned for not being a cat D: !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for having a pikachu as an avatar when your name is kittys!

Welcome to SAS btw  too bad you got banned so soon :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u never welcomed me to SAS when I joined :cry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:squeeze * gives a belated welcome* Welcome to SAS 

Banned because now everyone is going to want to know why I didn't welcome them :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not welcoming me


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to you too, Purechaos  :squeeze *retreats before more members come*

Banned for continuing the belated welcomes :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because now ur giving every1 belated welcomes its not special


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not welcoming me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your welcome ducky.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for havin tree name...


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being the original Marko


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for creativity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

.... Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to purify chaos


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for not askin purechaos why she simply banned Amon, or in simple words , emulated Mr. Amon's way of banning people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being curious!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned for being in my den


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not appreciating my protection of the den


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Screw your den... Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for makin me giggle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for giggling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz Amon is a very big fan of "banned" word


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not being a fan of "banned"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon is Banned for his audacity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for takin baby steps and hence impressing me with it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because I know a secret about Amon that he himself doesnt


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for spelling doesn't incorrectly


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

purechaos said:


> Banned for spelling doesn't incorrectly


 Banned for being a grammer nazi huh

P.S. ok your now double banned for not ending your sentence .


----------



## kittys (Sep 26, 2014)

banned cus i'm just evil like dat o3o


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause I'm just good like Dat


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for having posted 2469 times.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this site has gone to the dogs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because it really has gone to the foxes


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Watch out there is an owl behind you. Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 5'3"


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for just sitting there, you can fly you know?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this owl is too terrified to fly.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

This owl been waiting for you to flyover for weeks now... Banned for making her wait


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for attracting extreme males.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because...










The Banish dance of victory.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

What the heck are "extreme" males? Banned for confusing me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a smoker


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> Banned for being a smoker


Banned for your blow being not so killer


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for considering moving to Oregon.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for amusing me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being amused


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for making me feel bad about my last ban :hug


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned amon style


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by Eris


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Who?


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being sly with that one lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for figuring it out before I could reply :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the slyfox


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by Peach the cat who jumped on my keyboard


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being on SAS for 7 years


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned when the heck are you going to get there?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for joining the side of the cats


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for we are borg cats and you will be assimilated


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because :hide


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Resistance is futile


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the USS Enterprise


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the remote control


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the Necronomicon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not stalking Purechaos


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for still sitting there... Fly dammit


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because if you just threw lit firecrackers near them I'm sure they'd fly


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned becausee the owl flew.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a ridiculous username.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for having "killer blow" as your status, kind of sounds wrong in my dirty mind.


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for using two exclamation marks in your status and none in you sig.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to SAS and now you are BANNED!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

That was harsh, lol. Banned


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Too cute to be allowed here


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz this time I'm not on your top Ecoprog


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause..... Yeah


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

banned for banning sexy indian guy for no reason at all


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

??


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for questioning Purechaos' questioning


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because im sure ur status changed since I last looked


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned cuz ur not king of the monkey world


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for being a fighter (sig)


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because I can


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Because for doing what you want


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for not giving a good enough reason 
:Edit 
Banned for beating me lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not taking enough boxing lessons


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz the fox in your avatar is sexy


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for your human avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a spectacled kitty.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Who who who banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You my dear are well and truly banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for having such a restricted profile, give your profile some freedom of expression dammit, you evil dictator >:L



EcoProg said:


> banned for banning sexy indian guy for no reason at all


haha this was from earlier but it's hilarious XD i think he was talking to sonny but purechaos got in the way as always :teeth


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Going crazy said:


> Banned for having such a restricted profile, give your profile some freedom of expression dammit, you evil dictator >:L
> 
> haha this was from earlier but it's hilarious XD i think he was talking to sonny but purechaos got in the way as always :teeth


banned for being you


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Bans self for being in the way


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for not banning the hatingjelly


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

purechaos said:


> Bans self for being in the way


You are never in the way little Kitty. :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I just woke up and feel like banning someone


----------



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because you ain't got buns hun


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for noticing my lack of buns


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for noticing that he noticed ur lack of buns

:Edit

dam banned for beating me lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning at the same time i was banning


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

A cat wearing glasses!? #animalcruelty You are banned!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

What if the cat needs glasses to see?! Banned! Lol


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
good point so I wont ban u 
-hides b4 a group of angry pitchfolk weilding citizens chase me for breaking the rules-


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not banning.... Blasphemy


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause I have to go to weeerrrrk


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry, I don't make the work schedule It's just my job to enforce it. 















Banned!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your references to Miley Soreass.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I forgive you my son.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I can finally post again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a slinky fox.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not making a plaster cast of that footprint


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause I'm tired as heck and still have 5 and half hours to go


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for £50.


----------



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm procrastinating :3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for trying to compete with my epic procrastination skills


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because 1v1 me on RuneScape


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a Renaissance fox, creative, sly, funny and furry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being a clever, hard working kitty who never sleeps


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not chasing his tail


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I figured out it was a part of me weeks ago


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for literally making me laugh out loud


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for laughing out loud :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Banned for not gettin a room :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned before Lonelioness murders me :b


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not complimenting funky monkey on being the funkiest monkey with the best cartoon avatar


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned for being an SAS Member


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your disturbing avatar.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a killjoy!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you don't get a say.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I do


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not noticing he removed his flightless owl.... Guess the owl flew....


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because the truth is people can't handle telling it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for telling the truth


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned at the speed of light


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because my rule is superior


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned superiority is illusionary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I thought you said suppository . :teeth


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned I didn't say anything I typed it


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for nit-picking.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not picking nuffin lol banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I saw you!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being easily shocked.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm worried you might see me too :hide


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Crimeclub: you are banned for not saying pardon the pun. 
SlyfoxBanned: because your to late as I can always see you.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Too not to banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm confused...banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm paranoid lol banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you need a bandaid?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No but thanks for asking. And edit you are still banned.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Damnit I got in the way! Bans self


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for beating me to banning sequoia


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not having confidence in your power to ban


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

They just keep coming back.... We.... Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm one of Slyfox's clones...Banned for banning Slyfox and his other clones!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because I have to go to work for some weird Swedish company that doesn't even stick to thier own values


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Clue..... Have fun putting thier **** together! 

Banned for self banning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for working at Ikea.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for trusting booklets


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't sell anything.... Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for your poor marketing skills.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for your avatar being blue like I have selected/highlighted it


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for consistent self banning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your Boss.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by your lonely footprint in time


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by a plaster cast of their footprint


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for breaking your foot.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because my foot has already healed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for having a fox avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because purechaos isn't playing anymore.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I'll gladly ban anyone


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being such a shy fox


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because my mouse wheel stopped working


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Banned for fun


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for enjoying banning me :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by SlyPress


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by my footprint


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

banned by the creature in my avatar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not knowing what your own creature is


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for having many people that want to repair your ship..lucky mofo :b


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because thats what happens when u give power to the people :yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Going crazy said:


> banned for having many people that want to repair your ship..lucky mofo :b


Actually only a few people and with my parents it is because they don't want me to be a burden  Well screw them, it's my life. But yea there are areas I'm lucky in so I should consider myself fortunate with some things

Banned for being the king of Monkey World and suppressing your people. One day they will rise up!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned for being equalist!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Amon said:


> Banned


Banned for banning without reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for having no reason to ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for frequent banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned for not joining the forum until 2014.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for joining before me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being a professional banner


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the head vixen.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for the footprint in ur avatar and footprint in ur status


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a chin like john travolta


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for not having a chin like john travolta!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for having a user name "justchill" and a signature "keep fighting". Make up your mind.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for laughing, this thread is serious business.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Calichick.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for doing someone else's banning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your alright.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for changing your avatar again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that is the only thing about me that does change.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because your status has changed as well :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making me sound like I don't know what I'm typing about.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for choosing the name of a cool tree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The Gods of Banning shall ban thee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because there's two sides to every story.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

Going crazy said:


> banned for having a user name "justchill" and a signature "keep fighting". Make up your mind.


banned for spelling my username wrong


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not banning amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reminding her


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for deviating from your prior banning style


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for giving me a hug in my time of need.

edit: whoops that was for chaos. Amon you already know what you're banned for.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I'm stressed out.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned, let go and let God (or whatever) insert other cliche platitude....... Hugs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hugs  Permanent ban! :b


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^lol made me think of this.










Thanks for the laugh sly. Banned!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

You're welcome! Banned!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning a jacked up looking Mario


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The cat in your avatar is banned by animal control


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned because that cat banned you way before banning was cool.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for starting a crime club


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for calling the animal cops


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are pretty.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being a liar!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you know that you're attractive.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because cats scratch on trees


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I don't why I bother.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for almost getting banned with Relinquished


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sequoia: Banned until things look up for you

Crimeclub: Banned for still leading a crime club!

Slyfox: Banned for screwing up the banning game


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because it wasn't that close.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I choose to do nothing better with my time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because my time is worthless.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because you do not own time unless you are a space bender


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by Big Ben


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by my cock


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for making me ask "is it in yet?"


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because this thread took a bad turn lol


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for not continuing the bad turn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for trying to sabotage my innocence! >: D


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned you sabotaged it yourself


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I have just had lunch.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I wouldn't mind a nighttime snack


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because soon I will be 41


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because happy soon approaching birthday!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Banned because happy soon approaching birthday!


whats your sign?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because the happy birthday was directed at sequoia


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for not answering the question
WHAT IS YOUR SIGN SIR?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I like being difficult


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

slyfox said:


> Banned because I like being difficult


what would your girlfriend say to that?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because she is understanding of my many flaws


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because, where did you find this amazing understanding girlfrond?!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for not responding to my last ban to you making me think you thought I was serious. So banned you emef.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I have decided it is necessary



Going crazy said:


> banned because, where did you find this amazing understanding girlfrond?!


Met lonelioness on sas


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Banned for not responding to my last ban to you making me think you thought I was serious. So banned you emef.


oh yeah? Well banned for thinking that i thought that you thought i was serious.



slyfox said:


> Banned because I have decided it is necessary
> 
> Met lonelioness on sas


banned because i actually thought your girlfriends username was loneliness and she was a member on sas...i get it now :cup


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I thought that at first too lol


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned for thinking that


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a loner.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ban for not being a loner, you are the minority.



Going crazy said:


> oh yeah? Well banned for thinking that i thought that you thought i was serious.


wait..this doesn't make any sense, srry was a bit drunk at the time. Ban myself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't want a ban so I'll return it to you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not wanting one


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for returning returned bans


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for me always seeing u here in the ban forum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not issuing enough bans :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your better half.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned bcause no one else will ban you


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being tricked by the matrix


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being somewhere beautiful


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned for not repairing the ship


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for 2 yrs younger...


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

banned for two years older


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because of your freaky avatar.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not having a freaky avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my left foot.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned by my right foot.. hehe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the cat catcher


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by The Catcher in the Rye.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the people who try to ban books


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for banning without mercy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for expecting me to


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for annoying me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause I can


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

banned because i missed your pic every time in the pic thread


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for missing out but you did not miss out on much


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I saw it.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because i did not see it :mum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the boogeyman


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the ghosts in your house


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the monster under your bed


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for me meeting u again here


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:b Banned because we meet again


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned because i don't want to meet again


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz I always get to ban Amon


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned cuz now u don't get to anymore


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned cuz you are just chillin and I can see it in your avatar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for joining in March


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because im pretty sure we've ran out of reasons to ban you :blank
You actually seem like a real stand up guy.:yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Back at you but banned because compliments will not spare you from my banhammer!


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I don't know you.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't think I know you either. Nice avatar  Banned!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think anyone knows anyone banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I just got here Mr jealous


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because your cat has glasses and mine doesnt.. hehe


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

They are fake anyway... Banned


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because not cat


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I have no idea what just happened in the last 2 bans lol banned


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because there are too many cats here.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Bang! I am no longer cat! Banned banned banned!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Do you know who my avatar is? Batman cannot save you! You are banned!


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned cause of Harley Quinn.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

lol.. I ban u now. cause I dont know what that pic is..


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Where is Marko 1 and 2.. Banned


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because I've banned you too many times already.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned because i have nothing else to do atm...


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for staring at me


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by the Joker


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for a good ban!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Amon, ye be banished from the Kingdom of Heaven (SAS Forums) as thy Lord struck thee down... and He saw that it was good.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for indescriminate invocation of a higher power to create a ban (and tossing in some striking down, as well! )


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for being charmed


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being perty


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for being from the Land of the Merry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned for using small font-sizes all the time


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Banned for leaving green marks on my screen.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for gagging the poor, innocent lollies.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned because I said so, . .. now if any one then decides, or had the audacity to banned me then........ they will feel my wrath ! So lets just stop here.... before any one gets hurt !!!!:twisted


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for using a gif that initially looked like furry pr0n.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned again for makin me laugh a bit..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban your superior


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for making me lol by banning Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Hands you a banning potion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Ban ban banned


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

purechaos said:


> Ban ban banned


 banned for expressing an interest in Buddhism


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being rider.... No less


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banarooood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Again and again and again..... You're banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Permanently Banned


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Halfway banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned x2


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned X * 2= 6


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for banning oneself


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Please refer to:
/wiki/List_of_ban_centers_in_the_United_States


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for displaying a page that doesn't exist


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

You are

*B*old
*A*dmirable
*N*ifty
*N*oble
*E*mpowering
*D*ynamic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned. For frequently unenlightening, pointless posts. And over use of '.' or '-' or '0'.... and use of tiny font.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being correct


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for being mysterious as hell


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Nooooo not allowed banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not letting me join your crime club


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I know right.... Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey you know the Joker! Banned for not recommending me as a henchman


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your superior henchman.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The person above and below are banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:eek banned for having godlike banning powers :nw


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

The whole forum is banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:eek :eek :eek banned in the hope that the forum can be saved :nw


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

just banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because we meet again :b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using smilie icon.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for starting a club that's a band of criminals


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for unfriending me.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey man I just banned Charmed and know I'm banning you. 8)


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

banned for so many posts in just 2 years


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your avatar is gross.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned for ur diss


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No chilling on my watch! Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned X1,000,000,000


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

Banned because your name ends with an n.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

You are the Frito Banned-ito.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned [insert witty banning method]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Banned on the run


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned for being online


Banned for recently starting to ban people for reasons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting after me


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning without listing a reason.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for not having a signature! Get one !


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

bannned... because I said so. and thats final.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because improper spelling of the word banned renders your ban null and void.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for being a analyst


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

That cut looks bad. Would you liked a banned aid kit?

If not, allow me to refer you to:
/wiki/List_of_ban_centers_in_the_United_States


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by a 50 ton banhammer


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

*WHAT DID THE FOX SAY?!*

banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Sauron.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> Banned because your avatar is gross.


banned because you're gross :mum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because if I had my way your avatar would be banned.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for littering the ground with leafs


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by autumn ( seasonal ban )


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for promoting seasonal bans.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned for im hungry and my happy levels fell for 15points because of that.. hehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*Banned.*


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned because not talking


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I've got to take my frustrations out on someone.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for aggressive banning


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for not procuring the proper permits to convert a ship to a submarine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the Loch Ness Monster


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being foxy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joining recently


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for banning new members! Welcome them first before you ban them!


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being an old member


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned without reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Still Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thought I banned you... Banned!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I ban every one of you. And now that you are all banned. you are no longer a member to ban me. Therefore I am the only member still present. I now own this site .

any one who now bans me ( or laughably.... attempts to) .... inflicts a automatic SELF BAN on themselves.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*inflicts a self ban well taking Kilobravo down also.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned cause u crazy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for continuing to chill


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Sausage Guild.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by a sausage cooking grill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my pet snail.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my pet tortoise.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the 3rd time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my little finger.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my left eyebrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my stomach contents.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for having 18,396 posts... dear lord. :fall
:no


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

You are banned by his right eye brow


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

You're banned my my strand of hair.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your banned by my right hand.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I'm still not sure how to pronounce Yosemite

Is it Yo-See-Mite, or Yo-Se-Mi-Te?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for unable to pronounce a word


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for your grammar mistakes, it should've been: "Banned for the unability to pronounce the word."


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Banned as requested


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because I always ban you


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned.... but you are a good guy and an Leo.... so its begrudging ban ..... sorry....:rub


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned harder


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Soft Ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fanned and then banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fairy tap ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by a dandelion in the wind.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for banning a flower


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being the protector


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for already requesting a ban


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning Lolita.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for frequent bans of Slyfox!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the third person.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Me ban you


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

you ban you because he banned you and i banned you twice


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because you requested. Your wish is my command


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joining 2 years ago


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hoi!! have none of you read my fooking earlier post!? you are all banned from yesterday!!. you cant post here because YOU ARE ALL PREVIOUSLY BANNED . !! I SAID SO , BY ME! arghhhh!!!!!

the next person who says banned.... it a total utter (PREVIOUSLY BANNED) moron!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because you have to be more specific than that!
As far as im concerned i am not included in this "all" category you speak off:evil
.....*****


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I just woke up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for just waking up


----------



## Vile (Oct 5, 2014)

Banned because I'm unable to fly throughout the sky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm not wearing my reading glasses.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for using evil smurf powers. Turns you into blue moon ice cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned because you are a year younger them me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always posting in this thread


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for the same reason you banned Kilobravo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban me for the same reason i provided for him


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Cacheton (Apr 5, 2014)

Banned because this post is quiet O.O


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for 17 hearts in your avatar. 12 is the max number allowed on this forum


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for making up his own terms and conditions


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for revealing that I don't really have any authority


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for protecting the den but not the house.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned. for the 875 th time.... yet still here. the banning needs to be enforced, because it seems that word means nothing.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned this seems cryptic lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for another new avatar


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for no new avatar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not being here a year yet


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for noticing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I notice all


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your mirror.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned by your flower


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by Discordianism


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your mirror image


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by a rose


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by a slug


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by salt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Salzburg


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for helping me to learn something new. Didn't know the name Salzburg meant salt castle


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your teacher


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being a teacher


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned with my last post of the day!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reaching your post limit


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being on the "Just for fun" threads a lot lately. You are having wayy too much fun buddy Amon.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Fun Police.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the gardener


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Largemouth bass that swallows one and all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned by Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

BAmoNNED !


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ban ban banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dennab


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the other 679 Sonnys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I have a reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a reason


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned for having a reason


Banned for giving reasons now


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hmm, i begrudgingly say banned.... because I like you for some reason.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for kindness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you are addicted to this thread.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

It is good I'm not a moderator then... Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because that confused me.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Edited, but I'm probably still confusing. I'll just Ban you. Banned!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for insinuating that I court trouble. :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Now I'm confused... Banned my fellow addict


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

-_-


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

banned for going nuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned for being online


Banned because I always ban you.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for always banning Amon


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because your the protector of this thread!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

And I shall protect you from this thread by banning you from it :b


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned because you banned the guy i begrudgingly banned earlier !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nothing


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for many things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being specific


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned banned because bannedddd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

^ Banned because of how your status can be interpreted.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Rubber banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banished to SAS in an alternate reality


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned.... ( sorry)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for apologizing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for escaping the alternate reality version of SAS :nw


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz its fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fun


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for consistent use of tiny font.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against font size


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Banned for discriminating against me, who is allowed to discriminate because its a free country , where freedom of speech is one values of my country..... so there..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned


BAmoNNEd again !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned forever


Banned eternally til infinity


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Cher told me to.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sequoia said:


> Banned because Cher told me to.


Banned for involving Cher in it .


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

oh sorry, I have to say banned again. but somehow, I feel bad for banning you.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

Banned for....?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because ...!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned!! why?


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> oh sorry, I have to say banned again. but somehow, I feel bad for banning you.


Its okay  We are Leos,the kings.We are there for each other.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for forgiving


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because the stars are not yet right


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by a galaxy far far away.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by your doppelganger


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because treacle rhymes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sonny680 said:


> Its okay  We are Leos,the kings.We are there for each other.


damn right. the kings of the sun. we need to gang up on these other ''banners'


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for plotting against us non Leos


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for raking through bins at night, ripping the bag and dispersing the contents over the road. ( urban foxes)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I prefer to kill and steal chickens. Put a hen house in your yard and I'll leave your garbage alone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Foxton Locks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned. I have told you before !!!!!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

DON'T YOU YELL AT AMON!!!!!!!! Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting your comment in bold


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for banning someone who banned someone who yelled at you. Know your banning etiquette please


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

oh well.... you are pretty.  so a begrudging ban ( sorry) ... see? I am the nicest of the banners here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being a friendly banner


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned because its been a while


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being MIA and allowing a small minority of individuals to take over this thread:mum


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd rather ban someone else but you'll do for now... Banned! Lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not desiring to ban everyone equally


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm sitting here questioning the efficacy of my bans. The people I've banned seem to keep coming back. My powers against them are useless. What is the point anymore? Everything is futile!

...Banned.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:rub I have the same problem. Banned for making me feel ineffective as a banner


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Because you are not a banner you are one to be banned... Know your role! Lol


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for creepy avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being inferior


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being superior


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having such tiny , fonts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned for being online


Banned cuz you are Amon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Ganges.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by a lumberjack


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by a deep fried Mars Bar.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned before that cat can break those icicles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting at exactly 12AM


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

you still here. cant you take a damn telling. I have banned you . GO AWAY.!

what part of 'banned' can people not understand?

is it the 'b' or the 'a' or the 'n' or the other 'n' or the next 'e' or the 'd' ? 

the next person who *attempts** to ban me.... will have the wrath of gods torment them by locust and pestilence for the rest of their existence!!. ( i am a gypsy by the way... you are cursed... ( the next banner..... you have been warned...... mwahahahahaha !!!!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

"you have been warmed"

Banned for warming me :b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

banned!


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being a blind cat


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for eating my Cupcake.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not guarding your cupcake better


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for licking my fruit loop


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for not hallucinating


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for taking a big dump


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for licking MY fruit loop...


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for banning thyself


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for having multiple personalities you schizophrenic ****


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for licking Loveless's Fruit Loop then eating his cupcake


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for eating my Berries


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for putting me into a FEMA Camp and drinking my soda.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for drinking my beer


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for not licking my fruit loop


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for having an extra eye . In more ways then one


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for being me to people on the internet


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Banned for being a two faced lying little cat and for not keeping her mouth shut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because your writing is so very, very, very, very small.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being able to see tiny fonts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for trying to have a monopoly on tiny fonts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned ... oh dear... all of you are now horribly cursed after my grave warning of locust infection and pestilence. all of you have been very foolish to ban anyone, let alone , me, after my ultimatum. 

The only person to escape my wrath is Ally... 

First person I curse is amon.... unfortunately his tiny font has unwittingly betrayed him UNLESS he uses a more acceptable font size.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause I eat locusts for appetisers


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for idolizing Oscar Wilde


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for breaking Rule # 53582



Amon said:


> Banned





> Loveless
> 
> Status: Temporarily Banned


Wow, one of Amon's bans worked :eek :hide :nw


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for unleashing the wrath of Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so ..... how is it going with all the pestilence, locusts and crop failure, starvation and disease... that I have cursed you all with. ?

banned.. banned banned and cursed.... the lot of you .!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

WOT you still here..!? To be honest.... i think this thread is a waste. all this apparent banning, yet we are all still here. methinks this is ''just for fun' :eyes


ps^^^^ banned again ( sigh)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Kilobravo:hahaYou are good at this banning stuff xD

Amon Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for saying never enough....


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being the voice of reason in this banning thread
You are the Ghandi or MLK of banning threads:haha


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

More posts than me? Ban!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The fox disapproves of the box... banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-Shoots Banned Bullets-


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

You can't shoot bullets that are banned... Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for determining the definition of incorrectness....


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because the lion is staring at me.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Go orioles! Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the god of order!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Supreme Oak tree.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by the Great Deku Tree


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Drops an atomic banned, banning everyone and everything!!!:eyes
you guys are finished..


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rises like a cockroach from the nuclear rubble and bans you


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:teeth ^ A nuclear cockroach becomes a Radroach

Banned cause you tried to hunt deathclaws using an anti-material gun but got ambushed by 4 deathclaws and died...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned.... yet I probably waste my breath again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for wasting your breath


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not using Listerine.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for having a cat avatar
catlism is on the rise and just like capitalism it must be destroyed...:eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned...! again.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Kingdom of Zimba.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing down to me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sitting in a no parking zone.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned! Leave those icicles alone!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Warlock the Wizard.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by "Where's Waldo?"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because Waldo is in Warsaw.


----------



## The Superfluous Man (Oct 26, 2014)

Banned for robbing me of the satisfaction of finding Waldo myself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned


Banned for banning people on here


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned because that's the whole point.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sonny680 said:


> Banned for banning people on here


I second it. ( Leos unite :high5)

banning Mr Batman. ^^^^ ( because he abused robin on many occasions , apparently)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because that was never proven in a court of law. Hope Batman sues you for slander!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I am sick of banning you. but banned again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because it is always enjoyable to ban or be banned by Amon!


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned.

Inb4 banned.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have no nose.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for having cat ears


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Founding Fathers of Michigan.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

By my power, you are banned for 876581 hours


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by my small wee wee


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned by my average wee wee


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

Banned because I'm back *****ezzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for calling me a *****...


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for using profanities.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not using ****ing profanities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a hypocrite


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for banning a hypocrite.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being the hypocrites' friend


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your not welcome.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

BAN for everyone because i own this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned, for banning that 'apparent' owner of the thread. when its actually me that own is.. Hope you are all coping with the locust and pestilence curse I sent you all.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a thread squatter


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I like pumpkins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Thats just cruel! Banned for banning people for no reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Right back at you


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Banned for banning Amon while I was trying to ban them but was taking too long because I couldn't remember the word "contribute". My god sometimes English is hard.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Fruitcake said:


> Banned for banning Amon while I was trying to ban them but was taking too long because I couldn't remember the word "contribute". My god sometimes English is hard.


You snooze you lose  Banned ^


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Banned for banning Amon while I was trying to ban them but was taking too long because I couldn't remember the word "contribute". My god sometimes English is hard.


Your banned because you think English is hard


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

shykid said:


> You snooze you lose  Banned ^


Banned for replying way faster than me


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for baning two persons in row..


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned for stating the obvious!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for banning the other Leo on this thread.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

banned for wanting to kil obravo


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll just ban you.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for gratuitous banning


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for reminding me that I never got around to carving the pumpkins I bought


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not doing so


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for posting on my threads.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for banning a pu$$y cat.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned because No Pets Allowed


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for what might be a pet in your avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for banning foxy


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

banned because i took ur title away forever *swosh*


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being sad. Maybe a ban will cheer you up >;D


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

banned for being nice an cheering up someone


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not having found yet


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for having an avatar that looks like Warcraft from afar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for mentioning gaming.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I ain't playin' no games


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Granny Smith


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned until never


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned for using smaller font than other posters


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by plastic flowers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by a Venus flytrap


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

< Banned by this independent quadrupedal citizen, thank you very much *divasnap*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by yours truly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by an internet loving fox


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lion bans a fox......


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Chicken bans lion


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by 'The Jam'.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

banned for not paying bills on time T-T


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lion bans tiny mouse/ hamster thing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 5 years


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

back from ban. that was a quick 5 years. 

banning amon again , because it somewhat fun.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because your a good person who never stops complementing others!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by a person who does stop complementing people.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for &#55357;&#56903;


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Banned for usage of cryptic symbols


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because of the difficulty trying to figure out what is in your avatar has caused me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your third eyebrow.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I don't even have a third eyebrow


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because hehehehehehehe


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Banned for being a cat


----------



## spiritsshinethrough (Oct 22, 2014)

Banned for being a cardboard box


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for recently joining


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Banned for being too anonymous


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned because your only 16


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being 1,846 years old


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for still being trapped in the matrix


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for getting lost in the midgets maze.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

here we are again. ^ BANNED.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bringing this thread back


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because youve started speaking lately.Ty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because you just stopped speaking,again..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

not banning you,... banning amon. . but as you know us Leos must unite and stop this nonsense.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for posting on almost every thread in this section


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Banned for putting a full stop in your status


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for being indecisive. either choose the land or the water......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning my orders


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for being uppity


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being a year older than me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being 13 years younger than me.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned for being 13years older than him


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Just for Fun section administrator.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned, because your cat is frozen onto an icicle....


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

banned for having a rainbow thingy around a lion


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Banned for living in why.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

banned for being blue


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Third Avenue.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned my SAS HeadQuarters


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for anxiously not fitting in the bunch


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for no reason in particular....apart from that being the thread...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for being indecisive and not making a reason to ban me. and if you try to make a reason now...... its too late.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's not too late


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

triple banned for questioning my authority !!!. if you want to appear more like you aren't to me messed with... begin by using bigger text.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for not having a reason for banning


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning Amon who never has a valid reason.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for having an avatar that fuc*s with my eyes... ( and also for banning me for banning amons small test size)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making a typo


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned cuz it feels really good to ban Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding pleasure in banning me


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because extreme conditions compel me.


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned because I can't read your small font


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not zooming in on the small text


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for being right


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm frightened of your chin.


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for making me self-conscious


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned for having a catchy avatar


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

sonny680 said:


> banned for having a catchy avatar


Banned because Google translate couldn't tell me what your signature meant


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

JoeDoe87 said:


> Banned because Google translate couldn't tell me what your signature meant


Banned for not noticing my signatures meaning ,which is just below my signature itself


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ah . NOT banning Sonny. But banning the next person who replies..... or tries to ban me for not banning Sonny. LOL


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Banned for banning me beforehand. I never had a choice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for counting to a trillion :nw


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for being sly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for being a fellow fan of Fight Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not stating a reason.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for gettign attacked by a green plastic shark LOL ( and not seeing the serious side of it!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for siding with lions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using my bans against me


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

OI!! you again!! go home .! ! banned !!!


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Elastic banned


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Banned for being in your bat cave


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for taking a red pill..... naughty!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for constantly posting


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Banned for using a font I had to use a magnifying glass in order to read.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for not knowing how to pronounce your username


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for recently joining


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your former classmates.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by your boss


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned by your boss


 bAMONned


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

banned for having text i can't understand


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

CWe said:


> banned for having text i can't understand


banned for not noticing the uppercase letters


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I think he meant your signature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because I like banning you so much


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Rubber banned


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for a lame pun


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because my puns are the shizz


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned because my granny doesn't like people playing in her garden


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I ain't playing and I take gardens very seriously mmkay


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

*Time for a rare and possibly rule breaking DOUBLE BAN!*

Person above is banned for granny innuendo.



ImBrittany said:


> Banned for a lame pun


Banned because there is no such thing as a lame pun.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned because you still have not moved away from the green shark attack.... LOL


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having an 80s haircut


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being eternally grateful for your victim status.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for coasting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for sitting under the hazel tree.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for having coasting as a status


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Thin Lizzy.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for watching me sit under the hazel tree O.O


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your hallucinating.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned because now everyone knows i took those shrooms


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for wanting to hide taking magic shrooms


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for impersonating John Travolta


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

VictimEternal said:


> Banned for impersonating John Travolta


Lol how?

Banned for making references that I didn't get


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because your not Brittany.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for calling me a liar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because liars never prosper.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because I'm allergic to cats


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my cats.


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because Dr suess


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for being bob


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for revealing my secret identity


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

banned for not hiding it better


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being Calais


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for referencing people I don't know.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

banned for not being batman!


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned because Santa Claus forgot about me when I'm such a good boy


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the younger trolls


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for not liking poems


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for that trippy mortal kombat avatar


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Banned for not knowing about the sharingan


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being oblivious


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for having pumpkins out in december


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for giving me a headache with your avatar


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for taking the red pill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned by a super computer from the future.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because I wanted a reason


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being demanding


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned for liking pumpkins


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for banning the King of pumpkins.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for liking pumpkins


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for leading a cult


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

banned for knowing about my secret cult


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a couch from the 70s


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for not knowing that this couch is only 5 years old


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting your font in bold


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

That's it! You're banned :mum


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for STILL being attacked by a green shark . ....


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because it looks like an eel to me.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for obsessing with fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Banned for being unspecific for said ban :-(


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for use of fancy font faces.


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for impersonating mark zuckerberg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being Online


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned by the power vested in me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by your superior


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

banned for not giving a valid reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because 'I'm Spartacus' .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned .... for banning that cat that is always frozen onto that icicle....


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Banned because you are my friend


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned for using a backwards happy face.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored enough to write it.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Banned because boredom is not allowed on sas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not catching the train.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

banned for banning people


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

Banned for excessive banning of excessive banners.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for looking like hes about to break into a musical number.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned


You are banned for completing one whole year on SAS


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because someone had to be my first ban of the year


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

So you banned me huh ? Oh grreat! 
Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned x10


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Amon said:


> Banned x10


 ^^ Banned right before you complete 4K posts


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Banned for being a cool guy


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not realizing that India is quite hot


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you not even witty.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being too Awesome


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

banned for ****ing with my eyes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banning* outro* again.... for also messing with my eyes, and of course I dont ban sonny above me .....  :drunk ( Leos unite ) :drunk LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Bnnd bcs f vwl thft


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for writing in hieroglyphics


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Banned because I'm bored and it gave me something to do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being bored


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I told you to take the pink pill.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not doing what I say


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for giving orders, and knowing that it it the mighty 'I' that is in charge here. !!!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for even thinking that you're in charge.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for putting a mythical person in charge


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by King James.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for having pumpkins out in January


----------



## FujiApple (Dec 26, 2014)

Banned for putting a bow tie on a cat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the last person to ban others for the day.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because the voices in my head told me to do so


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned because this site is taking you away from protecting the den . 
Keep focus please lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for banning people


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Beauty.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because intolerance of beauty shall not be tolerated.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because intolerance of intolerance of beauty shall not be tolerated


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

verboten, dass sie Gemüse feindlich ist


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you cannot write German.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for being her


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the gremlin who hides under your bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I remember you.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I'm the man who can ban.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Banned for living in California


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for living in an anonymous location


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for banning me for living in an Anonymous location.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being too pretty for banning. And Yet she should be banned for being female.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being so convivial.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because its cool for cats.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm not sure how to pronounce your last name.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Joining in October.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for using the standard status.


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for leaving glass shards around


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned for having the same name as one of my ex girlfriends except the 22 bit but banned any way .


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for 38 years


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for having a longish username.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because you don't offend my cultural sensitivities.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned for....oh I don't know, I really don't know.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banned for indecisiveness


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for giving advice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect...


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Banned for for encouraging celebration of anniversary on sas


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having delusions about being a bus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Pumpkin Council of Australia.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Thatsher the one who is now banned .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your own mind.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for having a life.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being unassuming


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Canberra, Australia


----------



## illachick (Jan 7, 2015)

Banned for waving your sword around you could put an eye out with that thing...


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because (insert reason here, ideally something hilarious, although not in this case)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

^ banned for joining in march of 2014


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

Banned for making my eyes hurt


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having an avatar that could trigger an epileptic fit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the stimulator.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

Banned for liking cats


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because Pill rhymes with Kill


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for having a cool avatar


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a rose between thorns.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

banned for reminding me I have never been to Sequoia even though I live in California.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not living in Oregon.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

banned for using cat pictures as avatar


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

banned for enjoying a sunny day with a drink while your a frog.


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

Banned for not having a guitar / machine gun combo, because that would be cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joining last year


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for joining after me.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because you almost never have a reason for banning, which means you're unfit to ban anyone. Therefore staff/admins/mods/and everyone else from the SAS form has private messaged each other and has agreed upon _permantely banning you._


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Spam banned

Edit: he got staff deletion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for requesting a ban


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned by teletubby


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned by Barney the dinosaur


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Amon I spam banned you. 

Banned by Lana Del Rey.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

thatsher said:


> banned for having a good taste


Banned because I'm cool enough to do it haha


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because you can't like my good taste (aka LDR) :?

*EDIT*: DOUBLE BAN! Because you intercepted my ban.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because I beat you to it haha


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because you didn't ban the person above you, but two above you.


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Banned because IDK haha, but that's enough to ban you. He intercepted me :clap


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being new.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned because I don't wish I looked like Lana Del Rey.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Finland.


----------



## WhatTheFudgeCakeSundae (Nov 12, 2014)

Banned for using that precious sword for cutting potatoes!!! NOOOO!!!! WHY!?!?!?! THE HORROR!!!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for eating the fudge cake sundae


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for her gentle kindness.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for sarcasm


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

banned for being a vegetable


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for hiding your gum under park benches.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Coasting


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for joining before me and having less posts than me, making me seem like I spend more time on here.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Status: User Requested Ban


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because I already requested my ban and you can't double ban me. You're too weak, young grasshopper.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living inside your mind. And for the bad insult.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being male. Sexist. :?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for wasting time banning people for their gender


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for wasting time banning me, live life.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you need better comebacks.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because you stole all the good comebacks.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you "think" I stole all the good comebacks. Actually I bought them.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because you bought them from my mom.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you think I bought them from your Mom. When it was your Mom who stole them.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

She stole them from me. That's repo! Banned! Also *banned* because I won't be the next one to ban you because I'm going now. (clean up time)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Leaving.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because we all leave eventually unless you're some kind of robot in which case you're especially banned  No robots here please


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for prejudice against robots


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

Banned for being a member of "Grammar Nazis" but not using correct capitalisation or punctuation.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for not buying me a KFC


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because KFC is disgusting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for liking lollipops.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for the Kitty Avatar.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause I don't know you


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I know you.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I know nothing about you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because ditto.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for coasting from march of 2012 to posts of 20,632


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being green with envy.


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

Sequoia said:


> Banned for being green with envy.


Banned for showing a kitten playing with icicles. It can poke it's eye out! Where is the cat mom?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Dixie Chicks.


----------



## Lizzie Lee (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't get it, but your banned for having a cat and the word chicks in the same post, because I think it's a conflict of interest.
And now I'm banning myself cause it's bedtime. G'night!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Thin Lizzy.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Banned for not having a dog avi


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because i came back just to ban you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being predictable.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for paying attention.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for constantly banning people


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for constantly banning people


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for mocking me.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because you're mocking him by banning as well.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Avatar Smoking, in a non smoking zone.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being bad


----------



## TooBad12 (Jan 21, 2015)

banned for controversial username


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because I like being so controversial.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning one's self.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because it was actually the reason I banned someone else :?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being crazy and mean.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for knowing me so well.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

banned for having lana del rey as their icon


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a SAS Member


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for not banning her for about who my icon is. (Actually she's my lover)


jhwelch said:


> banned for having lana del rey as their icon


Banned for saying her name, and judging me about having an amazing person as an icon. Banned for being so young also.


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

banned for thinking I was judging them. I wasn't judging you, Lolita I was judging lana del rey. also banned for making an issue of age.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for judging a goddess.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for thinking she is a goddess


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because that was a predictable ban and she is a goddess.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because she is no Goddess.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being an Awesome Coaster.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned both of you because you're mean and judgmental.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for taking a ban thread too seriously.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because this is SRS ****


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Living


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I've never banned you before


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Banned because I'm pretty ruthless and I don't want you caught in the crossfire, believe me things are going to turn pretty nasty.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being mysterious.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because your power on SAS is lower than mine.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because you have no power, you are powerless.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned cuzimamod.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being lame enough to request a ban.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for disrespect.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not acknowledging my banning superiority.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for posting 20,916 times


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being out and not in


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned for ruining my eyes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for recently joining


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Bans no one due to social anxiety; gets banned for going off topic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Banned because you gotta get in to get out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being online


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for having the same status as her user name.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Banned for bad (nonexistent) reasoning.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for doubting Amon's reasoning


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banned for having 222 posts and that annoying swirly avatar that makes me dizzy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having a user name starting with the letter A


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not giving a reason for banning me.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for being petty


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned for mentioning Jonas Brothers in your sig.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Banned for not appreciating the Jobros


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not listening to me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

is a magnifying-glass salesman


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Banned for being a querdenker


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is a retired pumpkin salesmen.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for doodling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for _


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

banned for odd hangman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Banned for banning a banner


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Banned for banning a banned banner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning a banned banner who banned a banned banner.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for mocking all the awesome banners.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for banning the person above you


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for* 888* times.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because I'm just in that kind of mood.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being in a mood


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Your banned.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for misspelling "dude"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by Jesus Christ


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Dwindling.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cheating


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for no Status.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for life


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Banned for being a moderator.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Banned because the Ukraine is weak!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for coming back to the land you were banished from


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

banned for using such a bloody small font


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for swearing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for filtering


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking my spot as moderator


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned for replacing the E with an O. 

Oohhh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an animal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing to trick my eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

banned for having your status be a .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking my status Is an "A."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I edited my post


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for thought control


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the ridiculous accusation


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for taking something too seriously on the "Just for Fun" forum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for berating Amon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for your dedication to banning


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being straightforward


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Banned for too many Ds in your name!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not being a girl.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for taking the path less taken.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Banned for not keeping "system" as your name when you returned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

banned bc your djinn equip attacks suck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for multiple errors


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because someone had to ban you


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you just banned somebody else


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Banned for being a cupfake


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for name calling and making a cupcake feel bad, not like those proud cupcakes


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being on the Internet while at work


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

banned for exporting halloween to america


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not being a newbie.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being newbie snob


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

^ Banned for asking me about my avatar in the Compliment Forum.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for multiple infractions.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning people too much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by my lovely green lawn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being my subordinate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for being in denial


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong again


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for donning your cap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not obeying my orders


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned at time of reading for having 3,440 posts exactly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because I can not read it since my magnifying glass is in for repair


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for being friendly.


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Banned because well, I'm mad with power. Nothing personal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not writing the word Banned big enough.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always posting after me


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

verboten, da sie kein Amon ist


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Kaiser


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

banned for having a weird but not bad username


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having the number 19 in your username


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban your lord


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned!- whoops I take it back my lord, sincerest apologies..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying the six letter word


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

banned for banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for breaking ranks and not saying "banned for banning for banning for banning"


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by your own Hubris


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Baned fur noyt bieng hir in tiem!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a Grammar Nazi and spelling Hawai'i correctly (or is it since the spellchecker does not think so)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

^ Banned because I thought it would make a decent first post on the site :3


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ banned for being a surly wurly...... it gives Curly Wurlies a bad name !


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because one does not simply write Curly "Wurlies" without it looking strange


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

banning you both for being from the uk!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a geography snob


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being banned secretly already.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

banned for secretly banning people


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for assuming such a thing


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not knowing that the Goths did not eat cupcakes


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you have pumpkins in your avatar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for posting at 3:24 am (unless you are in Western Australia, but that is still 12:24 am)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^banned for not understanding insomnia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for dropping in


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for interrupting my original ban for the person above the person who interrupted.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for currently being offline.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for currently being offline


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because pumpkins are out of season.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you felt like it


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being closer to the international date line.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having an awesome spoilery signature that is too awesome to be allowed.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being a member who is too awesome to be allowed. :kma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned by the Dark one.


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Banned for having more than 23 000 more posts than me.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for jealousy


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for posting about Feist outside her thread.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for making the Princess kiss you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using the user name of Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always posting after me


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amon said:


> Banned for always posting after me


Banned for always coming back, I've banned you so many times Amon! Do you not respect my banning authority in this thread???


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You can never ban me,give up..and Banned for returning.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for everyone not being here in awhile!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for reviving the thread that has caused so much banning!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Banned because you look like a walking trash can.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause he looks like a fox laying around


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I really do look like walking trash can


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Banned for I was away like 2 weeks and listening to nostalgic music on youtube now made me think of summer 2014... when I banned you guys a lot =)


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for not being gone longer


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned cause this birds outside my window sounds like human doing sound effects


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Ban this mocking bird won't shut up!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for banning herself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being from down under instead of up over.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dennab


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for dyslexia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not following orders


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for being too strict :spank :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to hit your lord


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for absolutely no reason at all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not providing a reason


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned for being Miley Cyrus, because.... What are you doing on this site Miley? :serious:


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned because of Harald Hardrada's invasion of England in 1066


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned because trump is running for president and people actually like him


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

purechaos said:


> Banned because trump is running for president and people actually like him


Banned for being pure chaos, you'd make more money if you cut it with a bit of baking soda.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a nice guy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

Banned for using too small a font.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having your magnifying glass


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Banned for not typing like this instead :b*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 10 years


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a basic member


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because I am bored


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Band for the user name Mc Borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned because the devil told me to ...or maybe it was Jesus ..some bible weirdo anyway


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because your name isn't orange4.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for an odd avatar.


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

Banned for being extra welcoming to new members.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for talking to me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for durka durka.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Banned for almost getting eaten by a plastic fish.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because plastic fish are serious business


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Banned because foxes>plastic fish :stu


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Banned for reaching 1000 posts.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Banned for dis face :surprise: in your avatar


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned to revive the game


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for ulterior motives


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

hoddesdon said:


> banned for ulterior motives


Banned for those two tall things behind your pumpkin pile.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned to keep up my quota of bannings.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

Banned for lying about his location.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not believing me! :b


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for reviving this thread


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Banned for banning our thread medic.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Sorry ghost, we don't take too kindly to your kind around here. This forum is now haunted because of you. Banned!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being permanently canned. What, never heard of a can opener?!? :sus


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm banning myself.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for being a quitter.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Banned for banning someone who was already banned by themselves.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned for being too clever!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Just leave.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for being a Debbie Downer


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned for being a nice gentleman who stood up for me >


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Banned for starting all the crap on Dangan Ronpa.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not having an avatar!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being too happy. We can't have that sort of thing here on SAS! :duck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for almost having 120,000 posts


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being sly, you always gotta watch those sly ones.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned for cute avatar/nickname combo.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Banned for banning somebody.
What a cruel world... *sadface*


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> Banned for banning somebody.
> What a cruel world... *sadface*


BANNED because you guys steal our moose signs.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

What does the fox say? Banned!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned, now get the **** out of my thread! :wife

Damn, I hope that wasn't too harsh. :hide


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Banning for excessive posting on the 'Just for Fun' section


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Banned because his location has a word filter


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned cause a woman's place is in the kitchen, the internet is for men


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

blue2 said:


> Banned cause a woman's place is in the kitchen, the internet is for men


Banned because he didn't think that the internet is available in the kitchen


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for not capitalizing Internet.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a Grammar Nazi


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for saying the n-word


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned :duck


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being too vague.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

{Pokemon battle music plays}


Wild TumblrAddict appeared! 

The Crimson King used "ban hammer".

It's super effective!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i haven't read dark tower


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because nostrils.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Banned because you are not worthy of my omnipotent presence.
Oh hell, everybody is banned now! MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for orbiting.
Additionally banned for universally banning.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned for having an outer body experience.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned for being from a country that has a queen (and a crown to prove it).


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Agent Smith.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Oobe said:


> Banned for orbiting.
> Additionally banned for universally banning.


Hey, I didn't exceed the speed limit of 28000 km/h!
Not fair!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Orbiter said:


> Hey, I didn't exceed the speed limit of 28000 km/h!
> Not fair!


Banned because when is anything fair :lol

Special ban for breaking the golden rule of this thread by not banning the above person.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Oobe said:


> Banned because when is anything fair :lol
> 
> Special ban for breaking the golden rule of this thread by not banning the above person.


Triple ban. lol


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

Banned for no reason at all


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for admitting to having no reason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a member of SAS for 27.586% of your entire life.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for having too many vowels in your short username.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos i dont like toad lickers ...idk...sorry


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Banned for disagreeing with me on so many things


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Banned for _actually _getting banned (11/14-11/24)


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for ugly username.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey! 
Banned for being morbid


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Banned for looking into my soul.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned to keep this topic going


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for keeping this topic going 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Banned for keeping this topic going as well.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for banning slyfox


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for defending me


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for defending himself.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Banned for banning slyfox


But, how did you...? :O
This is not possible!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not understanding warps in reality


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> But, how did you...? :O
> This is not possible!


You posted that as I posted mine , it wasn't towards you


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having an old man in his Avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for having an old man in his Avatar


Pfft, he's not old.



Amon said:


> Banned


Banned for not saying why he's banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being stressed


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> You posted that as I posted mine , it wasn't towards you


Don't tryna fool me.
You travelled through time!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Germany


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Banned for being anti German!

Verschwinden Sie auf der Stelle!!!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for helping me waste time


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being a Male....wot?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having more posts than me


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for redundancy!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a moderator


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a moderator, lol.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having a flashing profile picture.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Arkansas, and born in Canada


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, you did not go there...

Banned for being twice the age as me.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Banned for having a leaf for a flag


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for 338 posts.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for 338 posts.


Try again dude =P banned for not refreshing the page


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for banning the guy who banned me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SaladDays said:


> Try again dude =P banned for not refreshing the page


Banned for having a user name I don't understand.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for abuse of power~


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a male with a female cartoon avatar


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for being a male with a female cartoon avatar


Ohhh burn. /threadlock


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Ohhh burn. /threadlock


Banned for making me smile just now.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for making me smile just now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 7 reasons


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for leaving the count to a million crew!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for miss correction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for constantly posting here


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for constantly posting here


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for liking pumpkins.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Banned for pink text- rough on the eyes!


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Banned for I do not see any pink


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for not seeing the pink.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for giving me something to do.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

You're ****ing banned buddy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fraud


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Banned for making my post count look ridiculously small!


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

banned for writing in such small font(to amon)

edit to findedeux) banned for making me edit. -.-


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

yurt said:


> banned for writing in such small font


Banned for such a low amount of posts!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from planet Earth


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for skewing planet earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the ban master


----------



## Konev (Jan 3, 2016)

Banned for not having a tittle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for misspelling title


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm banning you because I'm feeling upset and it makes me feel so good just to ban you.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for having such a long username.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for being addicted to catching tumblr pills in air with your mouth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having under 100 posts and you've been here for over a yr, lol.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being a male


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being a transplanted human. (reference to your location)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for licking toads.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't know you.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for not knowing that I've had almost 1k posts, just that I deleted them to become a top secret agent, muhahaha


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a double agent


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having orange pumpkins in your picture. Orange is my favourite colour pfft


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being old. No old people allowed.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for wanting peace and love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not wanting peace & love.


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for not wanting peace & love.


Banned for averaging 47 posts a day
banned again for banning so many people
banned again because you are tired but not sleeping
banned because your avatar 
banned because Louisiana is lame
to the person below me, you smell.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying I'm averaging 47 posts when its really 46 posts a day. My state is not lame though .


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for not being online when I banned you


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Banned for being baldy no hairs


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being morbid


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because I was afraid to reply to one of your quotes long ago.


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because I cant pronounce your username.
Unbanned because you are honest and admit you were afraid


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

yurt said:


> Banned because I cant pronounce your username.
> Unbanned because you are honest and admit you were afraid


Banned fo' being lonely.


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

Xenacat said:


> Banned foe being lonely.


Banned for incorrect spelling.
Permabanned because xena scared the crap out of me when I was little.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

banned for being a yoghurt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a fictional character as your avatar.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for being breezy.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for living in New York.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having a Halo avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned just because


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not having an avatar


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Banned for being down under when his post is actually up above mine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being too perfect .


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being cold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being half


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being, well... you. Nobody likes that...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for licking too many toads.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being bored all the time.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

banned for changing his old classic avatar


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being old


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for unforgivably using an avatar with absolutely no colors in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being blind to the fact there is a touch of color(tawny orange) on the cigarette.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for stomping on my toes, sucker punching me in the tummy then uppercutting my face as I tried to curl into the fetal position launching me straight into the air


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having anime in your avatar


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned for banning Anime avatars.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Banned for encouraging smoking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for making me ban you again.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for licking a grain of whatever that is in your pills before throwing one at my eye lashes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the 6th note


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always typing in small font.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having marijuana in your avatar.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for having a really cool username.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Pringles.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned becuase your username reminded me of that one dude in tokyo ghoul.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Banned for droogz


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being misunderstood.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having an unpronounceable username


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by pumpkins.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having an avatar cooler than mine.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Banned because that one guy over there said so!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for sounding hot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Banned for having a cool avatar that makes me kinda jealous.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Banned for banning so many users.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for lurking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having 9,087 posts.


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

Banned because he only has 9,087 posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for correcting him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing the sacred key


----------



## aralez (Jan 16, 2016)

Banned for using hipster text styles.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being cold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being cold


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for playing yourself. Don't ever play yourself.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

banned for being a bandwagon Curry fan


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

TheOLDPrince said:


> banned for being a bandwagon Curry fan


Banned for assuming I'm a bandwagon Curry fan. He's been my favourite player for the past 3+ years.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I've never had a curry containing chefs before.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned because someone needs to be banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning him for no good reason.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned, because your avatar makes me dizzy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by a Knickerbocker Glory


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for never arriving at their destination


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a pumpkin patch as your avatar.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Banned for having a creepy avatar


----------



## Shyera (Apr 6, 2014)

Banned for bashing an avatar.


----------



## Glacielle (Jun 6, 2014)

banned for having a cute avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a cuter avatar. :laugh:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I liked your animated avatars.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not posting one more time so it would be 300 before you logged out instead of 299, which is uneven.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an even amount of posts.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by your neighbour, David Cameron.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned because I have the biggest urge to buy ube magnolia ice cream every time I think about you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because by an amazing coincidence, a colleague at work asked me if I ever tried ube ice cream today (the place we went to lunch sells it) - and previous to your post I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having an old man as your avatar.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for making me want some weed when I have none


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for drug addiction


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

banned because I agree with you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me ban you again.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for repeat banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being Bigfoot because I thought he wasn't real.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Banned for not drinking enough last night.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having Peace in your avatar.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for being happy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood picked out


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for residing in an area that is pronounced nothing like how it's spelt.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for being very active during your first 2+ weeks here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being active.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned to fill my quota...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Banned for not having a toad as your avatar


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Always beating me in GUYS v GALS 2, because hardly any other chick plays the game.

r00d @slyfox


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a sore loser


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a girl.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning pumpkins.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oobe said:


> Banned for banning pumpkins.


Banned.....for being a Fi-yuh-staw-tuh with a double Mohawk fashioned like horns *BOOM*

No pressure....no worries :lol.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

banned for being the mellinium man


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for having a drake beard ^^^


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having Drake's eyebrows ^^^


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not being Drake.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oobe said:


> Banned for not being Drake.


Aw, you missed my ban - I wanted you to ban me right back, friend :lol.

Banned for dissing Drake.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Aw, you missed my ban - I wanted you to ban me right back, friend :lol.
> 
> Banned for dissing Drake.


Special ban for wanting to be banned :lol
Banned for secretly wanting to be Drake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oobe said:


> Special ban for wanting to be banned :lol
> Banned for secretly wanting to be Drake


Started at the bottom now we here......
*cuss cuss cuss*
:lol

The ban had to be by you, Oobe :haha

Banned for not banning from the ban request of MillenniumBan, I mean Man.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Started at the bottom now we here......
> *cuss cuss cuss*
> :lol
> 
> ...


Banned for not requesting name change to MillenniumBan75 :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oobe said:


> Banned for not requesting name change to MillenniumBan75 :lol


 :lol

Banned for not stating that Oobe is a hidden message meaning "Oh oh, BANNED eternally". :spit.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeeeeeeaaaah... if I could ban you, and you stay banned... that'd be great.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I feel like banning you multiple times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with Steph Curry.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for having a quote by spencer reid in your signature


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because a squirrel bit my finger once, and wouldn't let go for what seemed like an eternity.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned because that was you? sorry, I hadn't eaten all day =/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

banned for not giving a reason


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for expecting reasons


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I think the squirrel in your avatar is trying to hypnotize me.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for speeding.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing drugs.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for currently being my only friend on this site


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ lol, branch out more.

Banned for changing your username (I think).


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing your user name.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to escape


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned just cause.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being specific


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for always banning people


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for just posting in the "Just For Fun" section all the time.


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

banned for over 15k posts


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a music freak.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a long username.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I'm obsessed with Steph Curry. Even though I am.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treating the wound


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not laughing loud enough.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being sick.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for having an old ancient video game as your avatar


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using 'old' and 'ancient' next to each other in a sentence (because one defeats the object of the other).


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being a grammar naTzi.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using a GIF from a Quentin Tarantino film.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by a horde of angry Gooners.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not killing your enemies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking crazy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not talking crazy


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being intimidating.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not spreading the word


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for an interesting name.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having an interesting name. :laugh:


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm banning you because your name is Kevin01 and I think your cool.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not clicking with anyone.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for reminding me that I don't click with anyone


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning me so quickly! xD


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banning you for banning me twice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making so many poem threads, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having 18,593 Posts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having 18,593 posts.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for obvious reasons.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a tumblr addict


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not choosing a new avatar yet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for looting from the banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an avatar that confuses my brain.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for being a year older than me. :/


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living North of Engand. Wherever that is.... :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for having too many letters in your username. :twak


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for licking those poor toads.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having a blog.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

You're all banned, I am now admin of this site. I will rule with an iron fist, and to the person below me.. I ban you first! Mwahahahahahahaha!! I'm intoxicated with power!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the right person.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being such an Oobe! :roll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting so much.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for having FSociety as a status


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

CopadoMexicano said:


> Banned for having FSociety as a status


Banned for not sharing his pudding snack during recess in 1st grade


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in a house.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

zonebox said:


> You're all banned, I am now admin of this site. I will rule with an iron fist, and to the person below me.. I ban you first! Mwahahahahahahaha!! I'm intoxicated with power!!


I'm sorry but I had to ban you for laughing too loudly near the constipated pancake child who was screaming about pancakes while sitting on the roof playing hop scotch with spiders, you startled the constipated pancake child and he fell off the roof and went out of his way and landed on a girl who spilled her soy latte all over a nervous old lady who slipped and landed on baby stroller full of cabbages and siamese twin monkeys


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

chefcurry said:


> Banned for living in a house.


banned for breaking your monkey


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for breaking your blankets.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a "Quatch". Lmao.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for banning each other so much.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm the G.O.A.T of banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the goat from Goat Simulator.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me google Goat Simulator.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for having 19k posts


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

^
Banned for being tired...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a chick that likes MMA. :laugh:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being innocent.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban your ruler


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I used to be a 'ruler' once too ...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking he was lying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a smaller font size.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being good at L4D2.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a never-ending avatar.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for not being online


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for deserting your country.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being "Fine"


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Banned for not having a thick braided Viking beard!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being shy of a couple posts from 7000


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for posting good posts on overcoing SA that i found recently. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Banned for having a multicolored signature.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the code: N5 1BU


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making sense
​


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an unnecessary annoying font size.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lack of magnifying glass


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Amon said:


> Banned magnifying glass


Banned for stealing bloated fish cabbage flowers from the tiki peekee island hut where the poodle sisters live with their haunted crayons


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Banned for having an avatar with three creppy heads watching someone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a creepier avatar and for misspelling "creepy".


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Banned for correctly telling me i misspelled a word because i was distracted.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for being a minky


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having birds in your avatar, I hate birds.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for having hair.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for letting out the truth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing and leaving behind forensic evidence


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being so mysterious all the time.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

banned for being a lightbulb

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for thinking about it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having Master Chief in your avatar.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned for never posting outside of Just For Fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having almost 10,000 posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

ᵇᵃᶰᶰᵉᵈ ᶠᵒʳ ʰᵃᵛᶦᶰᵍ ᶫᵃʳᵍᵉʳ ᶠᵒᶰᵗ ᵗʰᵃᶰ ᵐᵉ⋅


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for deleting your previous post


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned due to your outstanding ban-worthiness.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me ban you multiple times.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having 33 blog entries.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Banned for being with the pot.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I like that reference.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for liking the reference


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting it wrong. I said reference not preference.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for living in England.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in Germany.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a quatch.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for, I don't know, I give up.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for reckless banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons yet unknown


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for being too enigmatic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for refusing to clean the kingdom


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for banning novalax


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you smart & loyal.


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

Banned for being too kind


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

chefcurry said:


> Banned because you smart & loyal.


banned for putting yourself down constantly when i think your cool as ish.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

andretti said:


> banned for putting yourself down constantly when i think your cool as ish.


Banned for brightening my mood


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not executing the peasant quick enough


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for limited information


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned b*tch! :kma


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a member since 2007.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having a multicolored light bulb avatar


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being an avatar Nazi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for making someone feel offended lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a member of SAS for so long.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having fewer posts than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amon said:


> Banned for treason


banned for the hell of it


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for having a quote in his signature.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in Germany.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not learning your lesson


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having a full stop title.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being filthy.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for having one of the best usernames on SAS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having a Tuxedo in your name... tuxedo's are the best.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for trying to ban the best.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being cynical........I so want that mood, doesn't seem to be an option for me. :crying:


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a productive member of society


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being paranoid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having the default title.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a cynic.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being a unidimensional chef


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for having a German title.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being an active poster.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for becoming an active poster.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for only having one blog entry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being one of the few individuals on this site who isn't completely weird af.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons known. :laugh:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because I said so


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being a SAS member since 2004.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for banning someone that's been on the website longer than you have.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for refusing to bow down to the king.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having a dot on status


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not being online when I said this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing meepie was in "invisible" mode.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Banned for no reason at all


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

banned for being located in prison


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being innocent.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

banned for being guilty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for spooky location


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking Family Guy.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being worried


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not putting in at least 50%


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Louisiana


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not revealing location.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being a programmer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a weird username.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being innocent.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned for having a weird username.


Why is it weird?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ I have no idea what it means, lol.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

It means Winter War in Finnish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the explanation.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being perhaps the #1 banner.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being bald and canadian


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for being bald and canadian


Hey now, that's only half true. I'm not bald! Quite hairy, actually. I'm full on Canadian tho.

So... banned for getting it half correct!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Hey now, that's only half true. I'm not bald! Quite hairy, actually. I'm full on Canadian tho.
> 
> So... banned for getting it half correct!


Re-banned for being a contradiction. lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for re-banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a blog post


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a blog post.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having many blog posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being an out-of-body experience


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Don Hoddes.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned because cool play on words!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for banning an old prince.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for banning.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being over your ban quota. :duck


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in a fruitloop daydream.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for your avatar staring into my soul.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being cynical.


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new to the thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being new to this thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being American.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Banned for being better than me in every way imaginable


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for trying to get on TuxedoChief's good side with that last comment.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a Charming Female.


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Banned for too many blog entries.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having 0 blog entries. Get a move on, lol.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for having 34 blog entries


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned being the second new person to this thread on the page.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned for having two too cool gifs--one as your avatar and the other as your profile pic.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wishing you were here... I mean there... I mean..


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not knowing whether he/she is here or there


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having the word "Querdenker" in your user title. What is that?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being daring.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for only having one blog entry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for providing the wrong answer


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for repetition


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you deserve to be banned, lol.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because you deserve to be banned, lol.


Banned for wearing a diaper in 1990


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the paradox for being nowhere yet having everyone hate him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using the word "paradox".


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using a '~' in your location.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for joining this site after me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for joining before me but yet having a lower post per day average.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned because you're still banning everyone


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for betraying Canada.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Kiwi.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

banned for identity theft


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for user name word emphasis.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being too shiny new to SAS.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being too rusty old to SAS.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for banning the elderly!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for being a gameholic hehe :/


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for being a Van Gogh painting!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for being amused at banning me :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar, I miss the old one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling fine.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for not letting Kevin to feel fine


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having pink text.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not feeling anything.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the Tuxedo police.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being on the tuxedo police squad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for trying to make us believe that you're innocent. :duck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Banned for having such a colorful avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for repetitive treason-banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a cooler avatar than me.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for being too smart than their own good


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't know you.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because I think you're the most popular person on here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking that, lol. I'm so not. Thanks though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for breaking the 20,000 post barrier.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning someone while I was at work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for working and not banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning too much.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the irony.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm banning you because I just ate pasta!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for not inviting me over for pasta, like wtf!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in Canada. I want free health care .


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for not telling me they wanted to come over for pasta when I eat pasta!


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Kevin001 is banned for responding 2 seconds before me


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being out of sync.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nsync. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling 'blah'.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned like Maria Sharapova.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for almost never knowing reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being anonymous


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being amon-ymous.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for your racing avatar :/


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Banned for your racing avatar :/


Banned because I felt like it


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> Banned because I felt like it


Banned for being a demon >:serious::frown2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to get rid of evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for having small font.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being fine for once. :laugh:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for noticing. Wait...


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for having a better Mazda than mine!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a car.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned you for at least a day.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for losing grip on your banning crown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for losing grip on your banning crown.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


banned for urinating yesterday


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in an unknown location.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for changing avatars.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having too many quotes in your signature.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for only having one quote in your signature.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for plagiarizing Zealand's name without consent


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a cool accent (assuming you're an Aussie).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also having a cool accent. Don't Britain people have accents???


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

banned for killing kevin002


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being amused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a confusing signature.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for having a creepy avatar.


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having a car that I want in their avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new to this thread.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for haunting this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breathing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a obe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being Master Chief in a tuxedo. The awesomeness will destroy this thread.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for adding a 0 at the end of the name


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being so nice to me .


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having 35 blog entries


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having an unknown location.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having a known location.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the same thing.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for not coming up with your own reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being Canadian.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for feeling happy


----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)

Banned for killing SAS's one happy ray of light.


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not having a quote in your signature.


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having more quotes than me in your signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for mood-banning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning a serial killer doll.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not wanting to ban the serial killer doll.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for a having a hot avatar :/


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Banned for a having a hot avatar :/


Banned for sneezing last year


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for eating cat food


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for living in Canada.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for living in Europe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in an unknown location.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for banning me for something you already banned me for


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos i cant read your location.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned because you can't read my location


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having a smaller avatar than the rest of us.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a cooler avatar than the rest of us.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for jealousy.


Banned for yelling at the couch


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos you like me sneezing :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking sour patch kids.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having numbers in your name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for having a skype account.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having no avatar


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for banning me :/

hehe


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Not banning because that was too cute!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Banned for banning me :/
> 
> hehe


Banned for not knowing that Helga already knew that you knew of knowing that she didn't know what you already knew of not knowing of what you knew until you didn't know you already couldn't have known of knowing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not telling who that quote is from.


----------



## LonelyGuy0 (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being cynical.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Banned for being lonely.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being addicted to Tumblr.

Eww, Tumblr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a girl.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the chief.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the crown is mine now!


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a filthy patriarchal agent


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an SAS member for almost 6yrs.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for not netflixin and chillin :/


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Banned for not netflixin and chillin :/


Banned for being wearing shoes


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for quoting everyone you ban.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not being a Clean Patriarchal Agent. :duck


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having the most posts on SAS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being wrong, I have the 2nd most posts on SAS. :kma


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having the 2nd most posts on SAS


----------



## 314 (Feb 6, 2016)

banned for not traveling into the future to stop the the person below me from banning me


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new to this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing when to leave this thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I just woke up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for waking up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for only having 27pts last night.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I had a feeling you'd have the most recent post in this thread (until this one).


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having an animated avatar


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for engaging in the act that you banned for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for disengaging.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for using democratic party vocabulary


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a goatee.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for wearing a hood


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned you before.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the new guy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I only played 3 quarters and still dropped 27.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned for not leaving the warriors to play for me hornets


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being crappy.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for being crappy.


Banned you from SA.... you cynical kid :/


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for pink text.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for only having 29 posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for already using that reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sitting out the 4th quarter last night.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I need rest for the playoffs.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for having tasty name


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing avatars.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling innocent.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it would be rude not to.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned under section 3.3


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for bringing sass


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned under section 3. Because I hit 3's even in my sleep.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 3 abuse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a 4 letter username


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for constantly posting in this thread


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned cause the Chief god day-um said so.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to ban


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a stupid ****ing *** hole cut bag piece of **** mother ****ing dumb *** genius


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using profanity.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for not being Kevin007.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not being Donald Trump


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me ban you again.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned cuz I feel like it


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using 'cuz'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having fewer posts than me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the greatest shooter ever.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not letting me ban myself.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not realizing that if you ban yourself, you threaten the very existence of the universe.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for minimalism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to be.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you're staring into my soul.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I can't tell if you're staring or not.


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Banned because of that avatar. WILL THAT CAR EVER GO AROUND A CORNER???


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for taking naps. lol "naptime"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a long username.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for 001 instead of 101 :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for talking binary.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing the piece


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for sucky banning reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sucky quotes in your signature.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the F in your title could be any F word.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Halo fanatic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lack of detail


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that genuinely made me laugh out loud.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a mon.

Everybody does one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for repetition


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for losing last night.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for complimenting my accent.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for having so many posts, yet only being on the site for a couple months!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an SAS member


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being SASsy.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in London


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not actually living in London right now.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for living in England.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in New Zealand.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for joining exactly a year after me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having fewer posts than me despite being here a year longer.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for still having the default title.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not realising I'm too lazy to change it.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for being lazy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 4 years


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

banned for typing in a small font.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having no avatar


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for lacking self-awareness.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a penis.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for the same thing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stealing my reason and being unoriginal.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because you were the last poster, and I really felt like banning someone. I wouldn't make a good moderator.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for having a bad reason to ban someone!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for always being amused.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

Banned for having 999 posts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I wanted to make banning you my 1000th post  You should feel special.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a smiley face.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being smiley-ist.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being anti smiley-ist.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you smart you loyal & I appreciate you.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in January of 2016


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 17 years older than me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking better than me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Dead Silence.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teenager.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I look better than you when in reality I look like dog **** and much worse than anyone I've seen on the site. Also banned for thinking you look unappealing at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for actually looking like Steph Curry. I saw your pic bro.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned for actually telling someone they look like Steph Curry. I saw you reply bro.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for turning this into a looks rating thread.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned for banning me for the wrong banning reason!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob to this thread.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned for using the now outdated "Noob"


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Banned for sleeping too much


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being British.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for being British.
That's just not cricket, old chap.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I've never heard anyone here using the word 'cricket' in that sense.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because there's a first time for everything.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for doing a cringey Brit impression.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for complaining about cringey Brit impressions.


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

banned for playing halo


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not using flawless grammar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for correcting his grammar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for seeing my pic and making me feel embarrassed af.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a good looking dude that shouldn't be embarrassed.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for complimenting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning me for a boring reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a quatch.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen you in this thread for a long time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in my thread.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for unlawful ownership.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm a rebel and I've claimed this thread as mine.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Nu-uh!


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

banned for using skype


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you played yourself.



Another one.


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

banned for atempt to take over thread

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I just did.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned cause I'm crashing this takeover.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're gonna have to play me 1 on 1 to stop this takeover. Either on the court or quickscoping in rust. 

Any time any place i'll rek u m8


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because shottys on Lockout, right now.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for fighting talk. You should all know that this thread is MINE anyway because I posted the most in it.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for your time being up.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I have a potion that will give me moderator stripes and wipe you all out of this thread bwahaha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for being too powerful. :wife


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for licking toads.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for not living in Earls Court


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I don't live in Earls Court.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Boris Johnson.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning Steph Curry.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning Oobe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning Kevin.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning TuxedoChief.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not banning everyone


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not using a full stop.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying a stop sign


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I will never stop getting buckets.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving up


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because another 1.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because another 3


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for going on a banning spree.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm the banning God.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having 10,259 posts


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being French.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons now labeled as classified.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you listened to 'they'.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because illuminati confirmed.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Because the Illuminati isn't real.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that's what they want you to think.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you will be betrayed eventually.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for spelling 'because' wrong.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you saw nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a celeb.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the Chief.


----------



## WishICouldAskAsAnonymous (Feb 28, 2016)

Banned for having a pun as your custom user title.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having the longest username ever.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the creepy avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for moving avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing avatars.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for feeling blah.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being American.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you are now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be an american.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm actually quite happy being British.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being British but would rather live elsewhere... like America..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming such blasphemy and not realising I enjoy living in England... although I would love to _visit_ the States.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for enjoying living in a country where they drive on the wrong side of the road.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in a country where the legal drinking age is 21.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because who waits until legal drinking age to have a drink?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because... I did...:haha But I rarely drink anyway.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that emote is scaring me with no arms.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for discrimination against armless emojis.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for invalid reasons


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for valid reasons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired of banning you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of stamina.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for mood-less-ness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 7 centuries


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the quick response​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being like a creepy ghost on here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the condiment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a purpose here.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for not having a purpose here.


banned for not keeping track of the very first diaper you ever used when you were a baby and seeing where it could be at this very moment because there was a lost sapphire in it that traces back to the agency of Matilda Cromwell in the mountains of the Shorewood Criles.


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

Banned for eating popcorn while watching movie


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I ate popcorn while watching Batman vs Superman last night.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for watching a film.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sick.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't help it.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not trying harder.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being inferior to the Arbiter.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't lied to by hover-chair bound aliens my whole life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about science fiction stuff.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for copying me.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason in the first place.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not realising you don't have to give a reason when you own this thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for relinquishing control of this thread to me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having under 1000 posts after being on here for over a year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned having over 9000 posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for already using that reason like 500 times.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong...501 times


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not using your usual small font size. :O


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining SAS.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for feeling sick


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because someone already banned me for that reason


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your only 19 years old.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

'Only'? I still feel old though. 

Banned for being ageist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning constantly


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not bowing down to the King of banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being sick. You ok bro?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for discrimination against sick people  This flu is killing me, have had it since Wednesday and still don't have the energy to leave my bed :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing at my comment. I hope you feel better though.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being discovered trying to steal this thread from me.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with halo, that will slow down your recovery.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm not the sick one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I passed it on to you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading germs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spreading negativity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being correct, You just don't realize it yet!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being filthy. Ew.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being sick. Ew.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving your post


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for leaving a post.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for only having 1 blog entry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reaching 1200 posts


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for reaching 10,398 posts.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for posting at the rate you are.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not realising I don't have any proper friends irl which is why I post so much here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting human friends


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.. :haha


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for succumbing to the temptation of using that reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:rofl Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because ball is life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because hell yeah it is!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being too lazy to come up with a reason.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for still being sick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on the sick kid.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for sticking up for the sick kid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting after this post,Chief


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Whaaaaa? No small font?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being surprised


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for regressing back into it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for discouraging small fonts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for copying a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not using a full stop.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting after this post


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for posting.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Curry's gotta get his head in the game.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being sick


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a bad curry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being on overdrive


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning overdrive.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning underdrive.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being afraid of being raped by aliens.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not liking your appearance.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because nobody would if they looked like me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the OP, @barnabas would surely wish it to be so.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned because he banned the OP and then J-baaaaaaaaan :lol

Banned people
@Kevin001
@StephCurry
@Oobe
@millenniumman75

:haha


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the return of J-baaaaan :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't get it.


----------



## ruinMYlife (Nov 23, 2008)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I don't get it.


banned for being too much of a boss


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for megalomania.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having less than half the posts I do.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's all about the quality not the quantity.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for questioning the quality of my supreme posts.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the Supreme Commander.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned by Chef Curry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for riding Curry all the time.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not being a rainbow lightbulb anymore.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you wont give me a chance to ban anyone else..


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't think phych wards allow you to use the internet. I could be wrong. Banned, because well someone who is going crazy is going to miss this site too darn much!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for...being a woman! I am being a woman hater today


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being breezy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for murder


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being correct. I murder scrubs on the court.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning early in the morning


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for hiding cheese in the teacher's shoe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me so damn much.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for quoting me so d much.


Banned for saying a bad word and for not teaching the couch how to play fetch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stating your purpose here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a scary avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a s-curry avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a moving avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking and playing like Steph Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for only being 50% correct. Wish I looked like him LOL.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for touching yourself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being alien.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Quatch.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because I've missed banning people on here T_T


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because hey I remember you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because another 1.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because u didn't let me say hi to Oobe and return the ban ^_^


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being funky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to overthrow the ban king


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for playing yourself.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because 10k posts. pls share! 

Edit: ok banned for being faster than a gamer at typing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using emoticons


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for appearing offline when actually being online.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for letting us all know his secret


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being British.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for revealing my secret


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned by DJ Khaled.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having someone ban for you


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what if I am actually DJ Khaled.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for unresolved identity issues


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for multiple consecutive bans.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because big words are starting to get used


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

From living in England as well :/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a different colored font


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus us brits are suppose to stick together 

Ah banned cus that's twice I've been beaten lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being beaten twice!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using an exclamation mark. 
*
*


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I was looking at the wrong page in this thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus I finally get to ban u


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned cus overdrive said so


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned cis i said so :/


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for 'cis'.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for cynicism.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because there isnt any real reason to ban you as hard as i tried, and on this site you should have issues.


----------



## Laura Linn (Mar 13, 2016)

*banned,cause you banned a person for no reason *


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a nice name.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for almost losing to Utah.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning oneself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having under 600 posts.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for caring about post numbers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not using the standard font


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not using standard font size.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using the standard font size


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for quick reply.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for irony


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for steelery.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having triple 3's in your post count


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Stephen Curry is known for 3's and you should know this.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for stanning someone with the same name as a food.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disruption


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 10 years


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for attempting to out-ban me.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for attempting to out-ban _me_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

_Banned_ for emphasis.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

_Banned for not being italic enough. _


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

*Banned for not being bold enough.*


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

_*Banned for not being both.*_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living Down Under.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for living the dream.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having the audacity to suggest I should reduce my supreme banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning too much!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there can never be too much banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's more addicting than..
something very addicting.

Banned for beating me to it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned implicitly acknowledging my presence as the ultimate banner.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for approaching your post limit - and then where will your banning power be?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my posting power has been recently replenished. >


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for starting a banning civil war.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because your character is a retard in the Arby 'n' Chief series :haha


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because no u


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:rofl Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for discrimination against a very emotional guy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for revealing personality traits.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having personality traits.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Masturch33f has no emotions.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it is tomorrow in England.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it is yesterday in the U.S.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for rhyming gayly.


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for homophobia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for referring to Beatles lyrics as 'gay'.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I meant gay as in happy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because you will never be the queen of banishment


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus the 50 post limit sucks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being in the jungle


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being up past your bed-time.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being up past your bed-time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for copying my reason.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for complaining about copying.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for complaining about me complaining about copying.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he didn't complain, just banned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have an above-average sized phallus.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I immediately knew what you were talking about.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cynical


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because everytime I see ur name I read it as Amon-Ra ^_^


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reading my name in such a way,5 years in prison for you!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for exclaiming.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of exclamation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from Earth


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for yelling at the toilet and making it cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speaking nonsense


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being Martian.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for being a papa


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having '69' in your post count.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Steph Curry could become the first scoring leader in NBA's 50-40-90 club.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being oobe-cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pressing the button


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

*Banned for being too vague.*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using half your posts in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to murder me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for successfully murdering me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Amon, otherwise known as the Dark Voice, the Fallen One, the Dark One, the Dark God, the Eternal One, and Truth-bringer, was a malevolent xel'naga connected to the Void. He sought to break the "corrupt" cycle of the xel'naga and bring all life to an end, before remaking it in his image.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because the word half looks like banana.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being gothic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going over your ban limits


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning unchecked.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking video games.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being American.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an alien


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because its 5:38am I'm super sleepy and for some reason I'm blaming u :3


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

Banned for having a crappy accent.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for complaining about accents.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he was simply banning not complaining.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being late, your banning spree should have started ages ago.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not firing him for starting late


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because according to the tradition, Amon has little owl's head, lion's or wolf's fore part of the body, including legs, and worm's or snake's tail. He knows all past and future events.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not learning your lesson


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because like most ghoul investigators, Amon usually wears a black suit with tie. If he leaves for an investigaton, he additionally wears a white overcoat on top of his suit. He also wears a silver necklace with a cross.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying on me


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for trying to hide.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to keep secrets


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having no imagination


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because from here, your location means you live the ocean.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I out clubbing last night so I couldn't do my usual banning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going out clubbing and for losing to the Celtics last night.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because they got lucky.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because ew football


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what the f**k? We were talking about_* basketball.*_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Hodgetwin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for false identity


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the accusation


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being defensive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nervous


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because i can


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because you can't


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a derp.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being incorrect. Stephen Curry is not human.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not being human.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning me for that particular reason.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for living next to the island which is full of unwanted English people (No offence Australia)   -runs-


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Banned for living next to the island which is full of unwanted English people (No offence Australia)   -runs-


Banned for using the toilet yesterday


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because how did u know 0.0!!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because your Empire crashed and burned.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because your Empire crashed and burned.


Banned for eating pregnant pancakes


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned becasue I had the perfect response to what I thought the response to my previous reason was going to be.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned becasue I had the perfect response to what I thought the response to my previous reason was going to be.


Banned for not having forehead lines and crow's feet


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned cos i feel sleepy :/


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because sleep is for the weak.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because sleep is for the weak.


Banned cos sleep is my best friend 0


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Starry night said:


> Banned cos sleep is my best friend 0


Banned for trying to steal my best friend!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for trying to steal my best friend!


Banned for not finishing your sandwich in 2nd grade


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in a ditch


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Amon said:


> Banned for being in a ditch


Banned for hiding the cloopinkton fropsy in the kellopot joogenizer near the orange river.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for running out of time


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Amon said:


> Banned for running out of time


Banned for putting the class to sleep


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for nonsensical, derailing banning reasons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I ruined my sleeping pattern.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for missing that 3 pointer to tie the game.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I guess nobody's perfect.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for changing your username and no longer being an oobe.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it had to be done.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm going to make sure we break the Bulls' record.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's going to be close: 68-8 vs 67-9.


----------



## mirado (Oct 16, 2015)

banned just cause I feel like it.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because _I_ feel like it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stealth banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing mercy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I only show mercy to scrubs like the 76ers.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for selective mercy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's still Saturday in the U.S.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's Saturday, and 4.01am Sunday in the UK.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what do you mean?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I mean what I say and I say what I mean.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm ahead of both of you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in a different hemisphere.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I saw that edit.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because shush _you didn't see anything_.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I got it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for editing and making my post look a bit silly 

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because there's no fun allowed here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for implementing a totalitarian regime in _*my*_ thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because damn straight.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for f**king Arbiter's mum.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Arby won't do ****.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he might get Cortana on you.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'll melt her in the oven again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LMAO :haha that episode...


Banned for inducing nostalgia.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for succumbing to nostalgia.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a helmet for a face.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because my helmet _is_ my face.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making Greg leave.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because literily nobody on the planet lieked him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a one on one conversation in this thread.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for intruding


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for winky face.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nothing


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having pointy elbows


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having blunt elbows.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having elbows.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because what did elbows ever do to you


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because they allowed me to be the greatest shooter to ever live.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because 'they' have the power.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because 'they' don't want you to have breakfast. Another 1.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing it is time for breakfast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using my reason.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for copyrighting a ban reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because all of my reasons are automatically copyrighted as I own this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the lying king


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my last post got removed by a mod.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned having a post removed


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being male.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for hypocrisy!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being innocent.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being 19


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old_er_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for never taking a break from this thread. Give the others a chance!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because no sympathizing will be shown in my regime.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking you even have a regime


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a bot.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me. xD


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being fuzzy and :3


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for wearing a diaper as a baby


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wearing a diaper as an adult.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying on people


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I was at Barnes & Noble yesterday, saw this book and thought of you :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking of a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having an accent.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having an accent.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everyone has an accent...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because babies don't have accents.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a quatch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for wearing a diaper as a baby


 :lol



Orb said:


> Banned for wearing a diaper as an adult.


 :lol So, what would be the discipline?

A warning for tinkle 
An infraction for poo

A doubly dirty diaper
means a ban for you! :lol



Orb said:


> Banned because babies don't have accents.


BANNED - thinking babies can cry in three languages!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being older than double my age.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the J-baaan :lol
Yes they are the diaper guidelines here, didn't you know :lol

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orb said:


> Banned for the J-baaan :lol
> Yes they are the diaper guidelines here, didn't you know :lol
> 
> Banned for ninja banning.


Yes, Pampers, Depends, it makes no difference

If you go
It's action fo sho! :lol

Banned for ORBital banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for millennial banning, because it's what the J-baaan does best.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a blog entry.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for saying "Banned for having a blog entry.".


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in the UK.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the irony.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the aluminiumry.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol
> 
> :lol So, what would be the discipline?
> 
> ...


Banned for listening to a baby crying with a texas accent


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for out-of-sync banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being orbital.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for eating ice cream in 2004


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for taking a sh!t tomorrow.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for eating ice cream in 2004


Banned for leaving your room messy :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking the color pink.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for spelling 'colour' in a weird way.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for spelling 'aluminum' in a weird way.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I spelt it correctly.


----------



## Aaron Tupaz (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned for banning too many people


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there can never be enough banning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orb said:


> Banned for spelling 'aluminum' in a weird way.





StephCurry said:


> Banned because I spelt it correctly.


Banned Member List:
@*Orb* 
@*StephCurry*

You are both from an area where you keep pronouncing it

"al-you-MIN-ee-um" - It's "a-LOO-min-um"

:haha


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned Member List:
> @*Orb*
> @*StephCurry*
> 
> ...


Wtf is 'a-loo-min-um'??! :rofl :haha It's *aluminium*. 

Banned for butchering the English language. :nerd: :haha


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you, American English is weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for liking the color pink.


OMG kevin lool. I know youre not above me im banning you for keep banning me for the colour pink. :/0


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in your late 20's.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for being a year older than me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being born in 1997.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for NOT being born in 1997!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being incorrect! I _*was *_born in '97 (turned 19 in March).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for arguing.



The Starry night said:


> OMG kevin lool. I know youre not above me im banning you for keep banning me for the colour pink. :/0


Did I do that before? lol. That is the only thing I can think of. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for trying to ban the Ban King.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're a king. :haha


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned you all haha


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Computer says no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> Wtf is 'a-loo-min-um'??! :rofl :haha It's *aluminium*.
> 
> Banned for butchering the English language. :nerd: :haha


Banned - it's aluminum
I went by pronunciation. a-LOO-min-um. :lol


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned - it's aluminum
> I went by pronunciation. a-LOO-min-um. :lol


Banned cos no one cares lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned - it's aluminum
> I went by pronunciation. a-LOO-min-um. :lol


Banned for making me ban you twice :grin2:

I also went by pronunciation and spelling. The *proper *way to spell it is *aluminium*, hence it is pronounced alu-mini-um.  :haha


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for conversations.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using Microsoft Sam's voice.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I was stuck in this ridiculous plastic body.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because maybe, just maybe, Master Chief is James Bond.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because he's damn good at that accent.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LMAO!

Banned for calling him 'jams' instead of 'James' :haha


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you lost me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I gotta catch up.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because good idea.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@StephCurry
Banned!

It's aluminum. I banned you four times.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for spending too much time on SAS....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

edit: ^^^ Banned for being female.



millenniumman75 said:


> @StephCurry
> Banned!
> 
> It's aluminum. I banned you four times.


*sigh* Banned for making me ban you multiple times :lol

You can stick to your American spelling, I'll stick to the British/Commonwealth spelling. We can agree to disagree :wink2: :haha


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned just for fun


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning the MVP.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being too lazy to give a reason.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned cause nuh-uh.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for making 1,506 posts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he only has 976 posts.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I ninja'd that ****.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because ninja banning is best banning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> edit: ^^^ Banned for being female.
> 
> *sigh* Banned for making me ban you multiple times :lol
> 
> You can stick to your American spelling, I'll stick to the British/Commonwealth spelling. We can agree to disagree :wink2: :haha


Banned for trying to resurrect old wounds - we are free :lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having a gold star.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having testicles.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making an odd ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for having a weird avatar.


Banned for missing Chippendale Jr.'s new dance for the season. :no :lol

Banned members list on Monday:
@*Orb*
@*StephCurry* 
@*Kevin001* 
@millenniumman75

:haha


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being sneaking out of the playpen in 1976


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying some random stuff.



millenniumman75 said:


> Banned for missing Chippendale Jr.'s new dance for the season. :no :lol


Banned for making me laugh. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for saying some random stuff.
> 
> Banned for making me laugh. :laugh:


Banned for laughing too much.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being barely legal


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ban for insanity


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for liking the Boondocks.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's midnight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its 7am in my area.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting early


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I haven't banned you before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 2nd strike


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that reason will never get old.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having 258 posts in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because do I really have that many?! Just goes to show I'm the banning king.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because yes you do!
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=26116


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned - because you interrupted my Jbaaaaaaan

Banned members:
@*Orb* (164 times?!)
@*Amon* 
@*StephCurry* :lol I love my banned list.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having me on your banned list


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> Banned for having me on your banned list


Banned - for using Abreva in the Alphabet Brands thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned - because you interrupted my Jbaaaaaaan
> 
> Banned members:
> @*Orb* (164 times?!)
> ...


Banned for continuously banning me :rofl :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for continuously banning me :rofl :lol


Banned - for being on my banned list oh so many times. :haha


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned - for being on my banned list oh so many times. :haha


Banned... for banning me *again*! :lol


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banned for... banned. for.

No reason.

Just banned for absolutely no reason.

:b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having '69' in your post count


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having your age in your (at this point in time) post count.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being spherical.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being spherical.


Banned for banning me for banning you again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned for banning me for banning you again.


:lol Banned for picking on me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> :lol Banned for picking on me.


Banned for taking it personally! :help :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the J-baaans.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an Orb in the dark


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting people to make sense.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in the U.S.A.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a girl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning for banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your banning days will soon be over


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for beating me to it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting him beat you to it


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for having a weird avatar.


Banned for having a creepy avatar. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for laughing at Kevin.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for assassinating.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because reasons.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned cos you have issues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for setting your mood status


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a robot.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for banning a robot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in Engand. Where is that?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for living in America. Where is that?

Oh crap, I've done it now.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for doing a crap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being repulsive


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a picture to ban me.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for not letting me use a picture


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm back in it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because we need to form an alliance to prevent the Curry from taking over here.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I agree. Let's commence the age of everybody vs Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Orb said:


> Banned because we need to form an alliance to prevent the Curry from taking over here.


Banned for mutiny.



TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because I agree. Let's commence the age of everybody vs Curry.


Banned because if you even_ think_ of joining this alliance, I'll leak your sex tape of you and Arbiter's sister. Don't think I won't do it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning too much.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because if you even_ think_ of joining this alliance, I'll leak your sex tape of you and Arbiter's sister. Don't think I won't do it.


Banned because if you do mai roflknief will goez SLIEC SLIEC SLIEC SLIEC



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for Banning too much.


Banned for not banning enough.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for wearing formal wear to a casual party.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I don't go to parties.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a nautical boy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

meepie said:


> Banned for being a nautical boy


banned for having over 1 million visits


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having over 100 blog entries. Damn girl!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for having over 100 blog entries. Damn girl!


Banned for dreaming to be named after a storm.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for encouraging people to break rules in your signature


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> banned for encouraging people to break rules in your signature


Banned for not following my rules...


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for putting mustard on the cupcakes served at Matilda's birthday party on July 17, 1963


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for putting mustard on the cupcakes served at Matilda's birthday party on July 17, 1963


Banned for lying. I wasn't even born in the 1960s:serious:


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for lying. I wasn't even born in the 1960s:serious:


Banned for denying that you are a time traveler


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for denying that you are a time traveler


Banned for accusing me of accusations that you have no evidence for :mum:mum:mum


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for quoting.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for only writing 1 blog


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an adult.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being steph curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't help it.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because USA USA USA


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning me twice in a row.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for also banning me twice in a row :L


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being psychedelic.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being psychedelic.


Banned for being handsome


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for complimenting Stephen Curry's good looks.



(wish I looked like him  )


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for complimenting Stephen Curry's good looks.
> 
> (wish I looked like him  )


Banned for banning me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for banning me


Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being younger than me.


Banned for not being the real Stephen Curry:crying:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for not being the real Stephen Curry:crying:




Banned for quoting me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for quoting me.


Banned for making me cry :frown2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for making me cry :frown2:


Banned for being lost.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for also quoting.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me having an off-night last night.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because a baby roach just crawled over my work monitor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Orb said:


> Banned because a baby roach just crawled over my work monitor.


Banned for banning the handsome dude above...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning a male.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having an off-night.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it even happens to the best.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a not-so-secret admirer.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you've confused me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for banning the handsome dude above...





StephCurry said:


> Banned because you've confused me.


Banned because of the above.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because now I get it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it must be tough being rich, famous, top of your sport, and attract females :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned because it's a hard life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> Banned for being an Orb in the dark


 Banned for being a mon in the light!



Orb said:


> Banned for the J-baaans.


Banned for not enough As, Kbaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan :lol

Banned member list:
@Amon
@Orb :lol
@millenniumman75 (another ban and I get a checkmark for misbehaving :lol).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your banning days are over


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a photo


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for still being human


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being lazy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I feel like it


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for giving a sh!t reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for irony


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making sense


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for playing yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a sinful colored text


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this will be my last ban of the night, I'm going to get drunk and go clubbing.


Also banned for spelling COLOURED wrong. Smh U.S. spelling :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting irritated so easily


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning while I was asleep.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because im drunk affffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because as the ruler of this thread, you should know better.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because as the ruler of this thread, you should know better.


Banned because you didn't follow my rules.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for quoting everyone you ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning everyone that quotes.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because she stole my number.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm banning you because I'm bored and should be in bed. I'm banning you because banning you is wasting my sleep time.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you can't control your time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a skype account.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having numbers in your username


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using a chair today


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for using a chair today


banned for using a toilet


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banning myself because I'm still slightly drunk wtf. How is that even possible?!?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being intoxicated


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for hypocrisy.


Banned for thinking about toilets


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for thinking about toilets


Banned for being a toilet.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being a toilet.


Banned for being mistaken because in the confusion 17 mimes came to kidnap you, they took you to the mysterious island where the green princess lived, the green princess took your shoes away and turned them into gnomes that could shoot green fire from their toes and lasers from their ears. You escaped from the island by beating up 3 mimes and using their invisible boat, you had to cross the Sandweiss River and pass through the Crendle Castle and dodge the dangers in the Strawberry Forest until you found your computer to ban in the threads of bannings.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for being mistaken because in the confusion 17 mimes came to kidnap you, they took you to the mysterious island where the green princess lived, the green princess took your shoes away and turned them into gnomes that could shoot green fire from their toes and lasers from their ears. You escaped from the island by beating up 3 mimes and using their invisible boat, you had to cross the Sandweiss River and pass through the Crendle Castle and dodge the dangers in the Strawberry Forest until you found your computer to ban in the threads of bannings.


Banned because I want to ban you again:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I want to ban you again:


Banned because you make me question everything


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned because you make me question everything


Banned because I love you :kiss:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I love you :kiss:


banned because....because..yeah,see? Now I forgot the reason :smile2: maybe because its mutual?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> banned because....because..yeah,see? Now I forgot the reason :smile2: maybe because its mutual?


Banned for being my soul mate :love2


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being my soul mate :love2


banned for being my everything. what would I do without you? :kiss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting, congrats Steph. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that creepy profile pic:c


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for that creepy profile pic:c


banned for being beautiful :blush 0


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> banned for being beautiful :blush 0


banned for being so sweet :kiss:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm in bed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because I'm in bed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for being on a bed......lol wth.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because what I mean should be obvious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because what I mean should be obvious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


banned for having a plastic penis :lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Arbiter's family doesn't mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because Arbiter's family doesn't mind.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned because I certainly mind 0


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being more guilty than that smiley would have me believe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an orgy with Arbiter's family.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because he's too depressed and drunk to do anything about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for being more guilty than that smiley would have me believe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned because you need to elaborate what I am guilty about?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for questioning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for questioning.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for not answering...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having 117 blogs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Orb said:


> Banned for having 117 blogs.


Banned for being older than me.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for sleeping on a comfy bed


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being in a ditch.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for eating meat.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for deciding on the hair of the dog method for your hangover.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what that means :|


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_of_the_dog


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I would never resort to such measures. I already have a rash on my forehead from drinking so much last night, the last thing I need is more alcohol!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for doing things that you don't remember from last night.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I remember everything


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for doing naughty things last night.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being correct


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Orb said:


> Banned for doing naughty things last night.





Amon said:


> Banned for being correct


:O Banned for lying


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because



StephCurry said:


> Banned because I remember everything


Suggests otherwise


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Orb said:


> Banned because
> 
> Suggests otherwise


Banned for having a dirty mind and making false assumptions. :nerd:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being half right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on a teenager.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being good-looking.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're right, he is (no ****).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Banned for impersonating Steph Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my username prior to this was 'chefcurry' and everyone thought I was a f***ing chef so I had to make it obvious I'm a fan of SC.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for underage drinking.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being incorrect. The legal drinking age in the UK is *18*...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned hogging all the bannywithds on the laptop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making banning me your 1000th post.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because banning you is the best possible use of a 1,000th post.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not taking your helmet off.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for having a gif as a profile pic


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for Neophobia


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Ruby is a filthy blackredder.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what a blackredder is and not knowing things scares me :L


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having the laziest color scheme ever.

Separate the k and the r.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for as if you could make a cooler character than ruby >


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's somewhat excused if you're from an anime.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the new guy.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for having a profile pic i can't ...... stop ...... looking ......... at........


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for sneezing last month


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being thirsty.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for being thirsty.


Banned for being amazing 0


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being amazing 0


Banned for being so sweet and awesome. :grin2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for being so sweet and awesome. :grin2:


Banned for being even more awesome :love2


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being even more awesome :love2


banned for making me blush:kiss:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting again.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

alostgirl said:


> banned for making me blush:kiss:


Banned for not having GPS. Lost my a**....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a cool guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Banned for not having GPS. Lost my a**....


Banned for banning me :serious:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for banning me :serious:


Given thread tenure; you have a point.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Banned for breaking thread banning rules.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn it!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Banned for breaking thread banning rules.


Banned for your username


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for your username


Banned because I'm off to play basketball I'll talk to you later babe :kiss:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I'm off to play basketball I'll talk to you later babe :kiss:


Banned because I understand you will be busy have fun.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it won't last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for doubting true love.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being lost


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being found.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for leaving 76 boxes of tuxedo cookies in the hallway


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'd never do such a thing, they're all mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned because you ate all of your tuxedo cookies very fast and got a tuxedo ache


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm immune.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you stole my jar of cookies


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Ha ha! All mine now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because Ha ha! All mine now!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for stealing my cookies and yet being happy about it..


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that's the best way to feel about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am so tired today and I think a jar of cookies, and maybe a bit of @StephCurry should help...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you'll never see Curry again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my heart is stinging with pain.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because you stopped quoting people, you are breaking a habit..you are finding the key to getting over sa, so that makes you a "normie." BANNED.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Going crazy said:


> Banned because you stopped quoting people, you are breaking a habit..you are finding the key to getting over sa, so that makes you a "normie." BANNED.


Banned because you left his place too long, found a normie life or something?? BANNANA!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for returning to this thread after a long absence.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing past members history.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for knowing past members history.


Not banned: he joined here 7 months ago, I haven't posted on this thread in about a year and a half. Double account...he's banned.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for living in Utah


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> Banned for living in Utah


Banned for not knowing your state can go f*** itself.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> Not banned: he joined here 7 months ago, I haven't posted on this thread in about a year and a half. Double account...he's banned.


Banned for being incorrect!

Also banned for not liking non-Utah states.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for illegal activity


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being so mysterious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for revealing the secret files


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making the sky dark due to your return


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amon said:


> Banned for making the sky dark due to your return


Banned because he didn't say 'black' he said 'back'.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to twist my words


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word.. 'twist'.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for censorship.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having social anxiety.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because no-one should be banned for that reason.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Orb said:


> Banned because no-one should be banned for that reason.


Oh snap...

Banned for saying "Oh snap" crimeclub!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for ninja banning.


Alright... :serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ignoring my marriage proposal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being strange


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being strange enough.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for ignoring my marriage proposal.


I'll marriage you! I just had to deal with calichick at the time!

Banned! Banned of Brothers!!

Great series. 10/10.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned on the Run.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being orbital.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned out of boredom


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a teenager.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for discriminating against me because of my age.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for becoming the glowy lightbulb again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not having a glowy helmet.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for only having one blog entry and race car avatar that reminds me of game watch I owned when I was in the 4th grade.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for 'watch'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting via a mobile device


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having no gender and age information.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that comes with being a mon.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being an Orb.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost girl.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for flashing his bulb.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being just shy of 1,500 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for being just shy of 1,500 posts.


Banned for not compensating me of my jar of cookies:frown2:


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because they were oh so delicious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because they were oh so delicious.


Banned because I demand you compensate.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because your demands mean nothing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because your demands mean nothing.


Banned because you a rule breaker.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because your rules were made to be broken.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because your rules were made to be broken.


Banned because are just making excuses to conceal your lies. :crying:


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for forgetting the 'you'.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for forgetting the 'you'.


Banned for being a grammar Nazi, you social cleansing mother f***er.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Banned for being a grammar Nazi, you social cleansing mother f***er.


Banned for supporting moi :smile2:


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for congratulating someone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing shame to this thread. This was once a proud thread.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a Kevin001


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not clicking with anyone.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a TuxedoChief


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning me for being me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for being a Kevin001


Banned for having insufficient blog posts


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being out-ninja'd.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for banning me for being me.


Banned because I can never forget our history...ahemstolencookiesahem


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED FOR DENYING....how could you do this? how could you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being a Lost Boy.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for joining the same month I did.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for not being a Lost Boy.


Banned for discriminating me for my gender :O


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the ninja is strong with me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for joining the same month I did.


BANNED FOR BEING SO FAST:mum


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for letting your emotions get the better of you, your journey is almost complete.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for discriminating me for my gender :O


Banned for being too young to get my reference. :b


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not bending the rules.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not adhering the rules.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stating your age.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for stating your age.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for not being a Lost Boy.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a GIF.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because of your username.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the font you're trying to use in your signature isn't working.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your mood is cynical


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you don't have a mood.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because you don't have a mood.


Banned because your profile pic has to smile more, like mine :grin2:


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I could be doing whatever behind that visor.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I think you really need to smile more


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for telling people to smile.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having strange in your username


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having pink in your signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for covering up quickly. still saw and pink is beautiful lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you can't stop Chief, my revenge will be complete.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have got no idea what revenge you're on about. But I will stop you, damn it, I will.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you will try. Avenge your cookies, If you dare.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you know your plans will be halted.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because my plans are moving along at full steam.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I insist, and demand, that you tell me what the plans are now. Or else, the consequences will be deadly.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you have no power here!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because you have no power here!


Banned because you are impossible


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm still waiting on those consequences.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Just Banned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar to nothing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I insist you return my cookies...or else...I am stealing your tuxedo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me want to eat cookies.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

just banned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> I insist you return my cookies...or else...I am stealing your tuxedo!


Banned because I have backups.



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> just banned.


Just banned.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning two people.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm on the top of my banning game.

Curry ain't got anything on me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because I have backups.
> 
> Just banned.


Banned because I am not intimidated by your backups, I have my own too:wink2:


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban myself


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for doing my job.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm in a self banning self destructive mood. Ban it all! I'm glad to be banning myself. Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@livwWaLearningDisability Not banning ya. Banned tuxedo above tho.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because nobody can be banned enough.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having a rib cage


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you don't know that for sure.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for doubting Steph.....


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'll see to Curry once he returns.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because don't you dare do anything to him.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having ears


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> Banned because don't you dare do anything to him.


Banned for making it more exciting.



lonerroom said:


> Banned for having ears


Banned because I'm not sure you do.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for making it more exciting.
> 
> Banned because I'm not sure you do.


Your banned forever.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning you now too


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

alostgirl said:


> Banning you now too


Banning you until the next full moon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for joining on a later date


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I love banning you.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I love banning everybody.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you still stole my cookies. I can forgive, but can never forget.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned until the stars go out.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned until the sun comes down.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned until her computer explodes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning my girl.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

alostgirl said:


> Banned until the sun comes down.


 Banned because the sun IS down!



LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned until her computer explodes.


 Banned for rebooting her computer remotely.



StephCurry said:


> Banned for banning my girl.


Banned for banning.

Banned members:
@alostgirl
@LiveWaLearningDisability
@StephCurry
@Orb
@millenniumman75 :haha


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because....I don't need a reason 0


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being my source of inspiration :love2


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my everything :heart


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm beginning to feel uke


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being disgusted by love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because I love you:kiss:0


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry Banned because I love you:kiss:0


Banned because I love you more :kiss: 0


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because my uke just got worse.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a quatch.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning me so many times


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you enjoy it really >


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*Banned by my big ****ing letters again!! No more you ! BA BA BANNNED!!!!!*



crimeclub said:


> Banned because you left his place too long, found a normie life or something?? BANNANA!


"BANNANA" lol 
I didn't find the normie life, the normie life found me :grin2:
nice to see you too buddy. 
Also I was gone because I got banned in this thread :b


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for eating potato salad by accident at the pizza festival in Berlin on July 14, 1972


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for eating potato salad by accident at the pizza festival in Berlin on July 14, 1972


Banned for taking a dump yesterday


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for taking a dump yesterday


Banned for being mistaken, as yesterday poo time was skipped


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for being mistaken, as yesterday poo time was skipped


Banned for peeing yesterday.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for peeing yesterday.


Banned for throwing up as a child


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for throwing up as a child


Banned for implying San Francisco is a ditch.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for implying San Francisco is a ditch.


Banned for not sharing your pastries


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned myself for deleting my fallout 4 saved game because of OCD when I almost had a perfect game until my character stepped on the elevator all wrong in 3rd person.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for not sharing your pastries


Banned for not playing squash.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for not playing squash.


Banned for eating all the squash at dinner and not sharing it with Petunia or Froomky


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning me multiple consecutive times.


another 1


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for always cutting in the banning line and not bringing too many cooks


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for liking curry.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not letting Curie go to Curry's Slumber Party


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being thirsty.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for a lot of reasons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking a guy you will never get to see.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because truth hurts. Brb while I go and cry in a corner


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm sad now, too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning you because you need to cheer up.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for letting that Kevin ******* define your reality...anything is possible !


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making a true statement.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for making a false statement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for making a false statement.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for not knowing who I was talking too. It was meant for Kevin but people been posting too fast. I said to myself "screw it" and let it go.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for letting it go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not encouraging him to not let it go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being so positive all the time .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice. If we have about 75 years to live in this world, being miserable everyday just means we will feel like **** for 24/7. Being optimistic is something I had to learn after some bitter times and to me, being optimistic means that I believe that my destiny is mine to carve, and not by some random alignment of stars above. Sorry for the slightly-long philosophical talk, I get carried away some times  haha


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

You're still banned, too much philosophy and thinking, anxiety is thinking too much = BANNED

ps. I actually liked what you wrote lostgirl


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

****..LemonBones got in the way!
Banned banned banned because of that !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are banned for not applauding an aspiring philosopher.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned by Astrology 
Also this thread was turning into a convo xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not wanting to converse more.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being too nice.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a good guy


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being French.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for racism.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for undermining authority.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because as the ruler of this thread, you should know better.


Banned for acknowledging me as the ruler of this thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for still not knowing better.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm sober now.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for getting drunk in the first place.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's nothing wrong with getting drunk every now and then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't have a life and I have nothing better to do.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for already banning yourself for being bored before I could do it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for beating me to it, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar back to the better one.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning for avatar changes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in a country that has more sheep than people.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disliking sheep.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making false accusations.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the 50 post limit within 24 hours will never force me to abandon this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for resilience.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the squashing of will is my job.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for downloading too many sexay pr0nz whilst Arbiter plays on the Xbox and making Halo lag for him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for almost losing that game tonight.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using multiple colors in both the signature and avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having no mood or signature.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't feel like it.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 and @StephCurry and @TuxedoChief banned for having a sleep over without inviting Kroojilka and LaJoonkia and for eating all the crendleberry pies and drinking all the Mipsy Colas.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being male.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that I am really a hermaphrodite


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being Lady Gaga.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange banned for not sharing your pudding at recess


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being human.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry banned for talking about celebrities of the 21st century


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@lonerroom banned for banning in the wrong order


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for self-banning.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for stealing pizza from a invisible princess


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because **** the princess.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for stealing @Kevin001 's egg salad


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for trying to out-ban me.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for summoning pesky mimes to come to the bakery and block all doorways to the bathroom, causing several customers and employees to have bladder failure and wet their pants all over the bakery, many cutomers left with bad hygiene and negative moodlets


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being thirsty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for never being as good as Jordan.

@lonerroom banned for going manic in this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for showing emotion in my thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for discouraging emotional reactions.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an adult.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disrespecting an adult.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for disrespecting a teen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a baby faced assassin.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't help it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for blowing your chance with alostgirl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I have a chance with any girl....

Also banned for pointing out the obvious - you need to be a respectable/elite defender to be in the GOAT discussion. Curry is an average defender at best. He's only 28 too, this might be his prime or he might be getting even better. We don't know. He's only got 1 ring so he needs to be consistent and earn a few more to be in the top 10 of all-time discussion IMO.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for taking basketball too seriously.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not letting me enjoy talking about basketball


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me feel bad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you shouldn't feel bad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to control my mood swings. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm sorry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting my sense of humor.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for not getting my sense of humor.


Banned! Banned for banning a guy who sinks 3-pointers like they're going out of style. Banned so hard.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm confused...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I'm confused...


Banned because you banned me earlier for showing an emotion, and now you're showing an emotion.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because as the ruler of this thread, such rules don't apply to me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking rules don't apply to you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for beating me to the post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling lonely.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an assassin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for changing your mood.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lonely all the time.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am inspired now and you're feeling breezy...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being inspired.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am trying to inspire you and it is such an enormous challenge....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not giving up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I never give up on people and you need to know that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm different.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it is fantastic to be different. I encourage you to embrace your uniqueness. World would be a bland place if all were the same.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being too nice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because all I can do is keep breathing too.......


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having 117 blog entries.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an adolescent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

What a ridiculous reason to ban me. Banned for being an adolescent too because you're the same age as me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the word ridiculous.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for censorship.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being just one post short of 2500 posts. Wow girl!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a lost girl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for being just one post short of 2500 posts. Wow girl!


Banned because this will be my 2,500 post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive Banned because je veux ban toi! Pardonne-moi if ma francais est not good. omg....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't speak French.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Pourquoi??? lol. Banned for not speaking french. C'est une belle langue!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning you because I have nothing better to do


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning you for not knowing how to appreciate a good flow of rhythm yo


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning _again_!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you really need to explain what you mean by ninja-banning?

Mon ami, je ne comprend pas....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned parce que tu ne sais pas c'est ninja banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED because you speak some french too! incroyable!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I feel left out.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for feeling left out.
@alostgirl - Banned parce que juste un peu. C'est trop difficile pour moi donc je ne peux pas parle francais.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because aussi moi! parle francais n'est pas facile..mais, c'est une belle langue et je vraiment like it...sorry for fluent french speakers. I am basically ruining your beautiful language. But I tried :>


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling a language beautiful.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you foolish man, how could you not appreciate the beauty of this language? .........


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't care about languages.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because....I deem your statement as absurd. lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everything about life is absurd.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stating the truth about life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I ain't giving up


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ambiguity.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you got my double reference


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not asking Steph to be your bf.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @*Overdrive* Banned because je veux ban toi! Pardonne-moi if ma francais est not good. omg....


:grin2:, it's alright


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not using enough Ryan Gosling gifs.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I need to get this thread back under control.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to control this thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because resistance is futile.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for banning people *angry face*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me want to eat sour patch kids.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being nothing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the agent of filth.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being spherical.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being spherical.





TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for being spherical.


Banned for stealing my reason.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's mine now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking every game except Halo sucks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for tying the record tonight.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for acting innocent. I know better. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for putting a smile on my face.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having toes that sing the alphabet late at night


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just remembered that @TuxedoChief stole my cookies...and you did nothing to help!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with cookies.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Banned for being strange.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are amused. lol


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

You are ****ing banned like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I am banning you for being a female.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for misogyny.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a female too!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating your own kind.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am a female too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the word _female _too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for accusing me of misogyny and hating my own kind!

lol I'm just kidding btw


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking that I didn't know you were kidding.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for playing with my mind lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying mind games, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for enjoying it too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling innocent.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in love.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being nothing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having the word "Awkward" in your location


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for changing your moods too quickly, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED for using the word lol. excusez moi, s'il vous plait refrain yourself from using lol.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for having a word in all caps


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED for feeling relaxed. How could you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> BANNED for using the word lol. excusez moi, s'il vous plait refrain yourself from using lol.


Banned for French.



DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> Banned for having a word in all caps


Banned for rawr.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED because I like banning you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the feeling is mutual.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you joined SAS last year.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because clearly that was a vintage year for joining SAS.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your profile pic is making me dizzy.....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being dizzy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being dizzy.


Banned because you're back and I'm glad. Take care.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned because you're back and I'm glad. Take care.


Banned for being too nice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being too nice.


Banned because that is not a good reason to ban someone.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned because that is not a good reason to ban someone.


Banned for expecting a good reason from me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned you for being sad, and for not proving a good reason still.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being blah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I forbid you to be sad. Cheer up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for telling someone to cheer up.


----------



## MTCC27 (Mar 21, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for telling someone to cheer up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a has-been as your avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for disrespecting an All-Star.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sticking up for the has-been.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for lightbulb avatar


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's Monday morning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orb said:


> Banned because it's Monday morning.


K-baaaaaaanned, because I am becoming hypnotized by your avatar.

:eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being angelic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being angelic.


Banned for being sad.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being an adorable baby in 1975


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because babies aren't adorable.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being allergic to maple syrup


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for spreading false rumours... again.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for putting putting a picture that is too big


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for putting putting a picture that is too big


Banned for saying putting twice.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using DJ Khaled memes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos "they" dont want you here :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you smart, you very smart.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't help it.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Baned cos they dont want you to smile :/ lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the fact I am sorry to hear that and hope you feel better man.

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because thank you bro.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a SAS member for 3 months.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for stealing candy from children.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being Hispanic.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@JustThisGuy Banned for never changing your mood status, how can you still be sleepy?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry I didn't ban you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for enjoying this thread a little too much.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you should have a curry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for riding Curry a little too hard.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making my mind go right to the gutter with that comment.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because both comments above confuse me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting the sexual innuendo.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that's what I initially thought, but I'm not attracted to men....


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

.snoops gnisu rof dennaB


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for nonsense.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for ninja banning
@lonerroom Banned for typing backwards.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned cos they dont want you to be a naughty boy :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having girly text.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for not getting the american slang. I just meant you talk about him a lot. More than you should.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting to me be familiar with American slang & not realising I'm a complete ****ing loser who has 0 interests outside of basketball and my favourite player.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling yourself a loser.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a diamond in the rough. ^^ Both of you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for wrongfully giving me a compliment.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not accepting compliments.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't deserve any.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because if your esteemed SAS colleagues give you a compliment, then you deserve it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being too nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I liked your other avatar better.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm going to change it soon. Maybe to the old one, or a new one.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because these last 30 pages have been absolutely hilarious


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Pfft 
Banned for being a curry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an adult and still liking cartoons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an adult.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you are also an adult.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for no imagination
@StephCurry Banned for not being nice to your twin sister StephanieCurry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're a female.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning....


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for screaming when confronted by Harry and Marv


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for still being sad.
@lonerroom......DUDE. BANNING YOU FOR DISRUPTING ME.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> @*SamanthaStrange* Banned for no imagination.


Banned for being mean.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^  Banned for reminding me I have responsibilities.



alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry Banned for still being sad.
> @lonerroom......DUDE. BANNING YOU FOR DISRUPTING ME.


Banned because that's called ninja banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@lonerroom Banned for quoting me like you know me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED for being fine!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we actually love you. Don't leave.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

No everyone hates me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking everyone hates you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using alliteration in your username.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@lonerroom I ain't mean though. lol. Cheer up dude, here's a big virtual hug!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I like @lonerroom too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because why are you stealing @lonerroom ????


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I gotcha. lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you got nothing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for returning to my thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being avatar-less.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying to Arbiter about Greg.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Greg can go screw himself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being mean to Greg.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Greg's gone.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's all your fault.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because damn straight.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not having l33t skillz at Halo.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because u wana 1v1 me???//


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned you need to stop arguing and return me my damn cookies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for bringing up cookies again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me ban you when I really don't want to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying banning me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning you Kevin. For being a male. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I enjoy being a male, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for display of multi-color lightbulbs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want mint chocolate chip ice cream now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not sharing said ice cream


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being minty and freezing in Texas


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for assuming it's freezing in Texas


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's freezing somewhere in the world.


----------



## enexti (Apr 12, 2016)

Banned because it's somewhere in the freezing world.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for thinking that I thought it was freezing in Texas when I was really saying was that you were making it freeze with your minty presence!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in a ditch.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in Louisiana.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in nowhere.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I said you can't.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's not up to you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it is up to me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because don't ever play yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being intoxicated.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what have you done to your handsome profile pic? lol jk


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for changing your mood.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can and I don't need your permission sir.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for entertaining me. opcorn


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are entertained. How could you Kevin, how could you?

Ps, thank you for being really nice. I appreciate it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making the world a better place. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because be the change you want to see the world be.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for quoting Gandhi.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for false accusation. I didn't quote Gandhi.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for almost quoting Gandhi and then denying it. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED because I don't need a reason to ban you lady.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling me lady.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stating your age.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for stating your age.


----------



## enexti (Apr 12, 2016)

Banned for stating your location.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a penguin.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having over 10,000 posts!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for living in a country I never heard of.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally changing your avatar, thank God.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not liking the previous avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was jealous of it. Nothing to be jealous of anymore. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lonely all the time. You shouldn't be.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because my loneliness is not by choice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have a feeling you won't be lonely in the near future .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for optimism! :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the queen of gifs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Kevin.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for talking about living in a ditch when 2 others have said that already
@StephCurry Banned for banning the banners of the ban thread in a banny fashion


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mongoose.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being a box of cookies


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a male.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for seeing you again on this thread. :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I know nobody wants to see me you don't have to remind me.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned because youre a sweety and you dont see it


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making a funny joke.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for not seeing the truth


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there is no truth.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you are right.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a mon status.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because when it comes down to it, everyone is a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stating facts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon. 


Another mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being funny.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rotating everywhere


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon in the darkness.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for hating on me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because nobody hates you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for changing the colour of your font.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not changing the colour of your front.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I wouldn't want to change the colour of my front.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's a first time for everything.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because nobody hates you.


Banned bcos yeh you do hate me :crying:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the post I was banning got deleted.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I messed up.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the ninja banning in this thread is abundant.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the ninja banning should only be coming from me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you need to up your game to ninja status.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for overusing the word ninja.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you can never overuse the word 'ninja'.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for crashing the 1v1.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned bcuz I wanna 1v1 u chief !!!!111one1



The Starry night said:


> Banned bcos yeh you do hate me :crying:


What makes you say that?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for adding to the madness in this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because madness is fun.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using a gif.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an orb.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for joining in August.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for running out of reasons to ban.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making false assumptions.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for making false assumptions.


Banned for not letting me cheer you up :frown2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't deserve to be cheered up.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your a damn crown jewel StephCurry so go make endless 3's in the basket of life!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being Spongebob.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a n00b who is too scared to 1v1 me.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you're thinking of arbitur.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned for calling Arbiter 'vagina face'.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because he's still my friend.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because in the Halo science fiction universe, the Arbiter is a ceremonial, religious, and political rank bestowed upon alien Covenant Elites. In the 2004 video game Halo 2, the rank is given to a disgraced commander as a way to atone for his failures. Although the Arbiter is intended to die serving the Covenant leadership, the High Prophets, he survives his missions and the Prophets' subsequent betrayal of his kind. When he learns that the Prophets' plans would doom all sentient life in the galaxy to extinction, the Arbiter allies with the Covenant's enemies—humanity—and stops the ringworld Halo from being activated. The Arbiter is a playable character in Halo 2 and its 2007 sequel Halo 3; a different Arbiter appears in the 2009 real-time strategy game Halo Wars, which takes place 20 years before the events of the main trilogy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for copying and pasting from Wikipedia.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because he couldn't stop me from destroying his precious ring.

Haha Thel, suck it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Daxter.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for changing your mood to _dead_.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for being lonely


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not being lonely.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for still being cynical.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned cause it's not changing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am back.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because in less than 2 months, this thread will be 9 years old.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for making my head spin.

@alostgirl Banned because you need to change your username. You're no longer a lost girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001

Banned because I agree with you 100/100. Banned for being worried too. CHEER UP pal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm better now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that is great!  Have a good day/night ahead(Whatever the time is in the US lol, it's 8AM in my place).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a teenager.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are a teenager too.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a month younger than me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED for being sad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being happy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are lonely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for helping me understand .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being open-minded and understanding.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because I'm a jealous jerk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait, what?

Banned because you are a jealous jerk.

Hello to you too!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that reason >_>


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting irritated


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to bring back the Steph in the hoodie avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because you said Fsociety and I can't high five you enough! 
@StephCurry Banned for still living in nowhere.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning 2 people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning 1 person.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for worrying me 1000s of miles away.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being worried about someone who lives nowhere.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have never forgotten our historical enmity. Ahem, still patiently awaiting your compensation, monsieur. Ahem.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because your patience better be infinite.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my patience is infinite, but not when it comes to you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because FSociety is from the show Mr. Robot, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the clarification


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because AMON is a data format suitable for the description and exchange of metering/monitoring device data. AMON is available to be used, free of charge, by anyone who has a need to describe or exchange, in a computer readable format, metering or monitoring device data.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orb said:


> Banned because AMON is a data format suitable for the description and exchange of metering/monitoring device data. AMON is available to be used, free of charge, by anyone who has a need to describe or exchange, in a computer readable format, metering or monitoring device data.


Banned - for using MORSE code in your spinning avatar at a speed where I cannot read it!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your profile pic is so sunny.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a girl.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Its over 9000 posts!!! Ban hammer :3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an accent indistinguishable to that of native New Zealanders.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a boy.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for breaking the rule for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning out of nowhere wtf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning you for being a boy again.

Dear @TuxedoChief, we have an unresolved enmity, and you aren't helping by ninja banning really.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning in succession.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Damn you. You are banned for the following reasons.

1. For ninja banning.
2. For interrupting me.
3. For stealing my cookies, and still never compensating me. Wtf.
4. For being a Tuxedo.
5. Banned because I ban you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not banning!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being on a ninja banning streak.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the real Masterchief would never wear a tuxedo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a curry


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for not pming and me hanging out.

(DAMMIT alostgirl got in the way)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I live in England


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned bcos life is sad


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for being British biscuit that had my hopes up.

(once again attack of the lost girl)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm sorry to disappoint you m8 :/


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Its ok BAN HAMMER!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for liking Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for not liking crash bandicoot!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I like your bob marley quote.


Sorry for disrupting your bromance lol


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for loving my quote.

its ok miss :-3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I don't like Crash Bandicoot.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for not praising crash bandicoot you biscuit. :-3


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for banning banners in the banny island
@itsjch Banned for childhood memories about Crash Bandicoot


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@lonerroom

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a steph...


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@lonerroom Banned for trying to RKO OUTTA NOWHERE! :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Dellavedova.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for calling me a basketball player


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being amused.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling crappy.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for keeping me up (im off to bed)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a member since last month.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy. Cheer up! A lot to be happy about.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know whether to watch GSW or Kobe tonight.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you should follow your heart. Watch whatever you wanna watch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can watch both. But I would go Warriors if you have to choose because you a Steph fan.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know! I love Kobe and I love Steph but it's Kobe's last game


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Watch Kobe's last game. Watch the other show on the net. Voila, problem solved


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't any shows on my TV since I'm a student and they're both on at the same time and this is the game that if GSW win then they'll break the record FML


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the games will be uploaded on youtube, right?....Watch one game now and catch up with the other one on youtube or any other website.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's not the same.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED because nothing is the same.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being born in 1997.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for still being sad :/


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being 27 years old.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19 years old.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh, coincidence, banned for being 19 years old too


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for discriminating against 19 year olds.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a feminist.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because secretly you wish you were a male, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for typing nonsense.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because pylons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being dead. You a zombie bro?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for using the word "bro"


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because yes I feel like










Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ninja banning doesn't exist.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sharing my name.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for revealing your name.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because

He's a real nowhere man
Sitting in his nowhere land
Making all his nowhere plans for nobody

Doesn't have a point of view
Knows not where he's going to
Isn't he a bit like you and me?
Nowhere man please listen
You don't know what you're missing
Nowhere man, The world is at your command

He's as blind as he can be
Just sees what he wants to see
Nowhere man, can you see me at all
Nowhere man don't worry
Take your time, don't hurry
Leave it all till somebody else
Lends you a hand
Ah, la, la, la, la

Doesn't have a point of view
Knows not where he's going to
Isn't he a bit like you and me?
Nowhere man please listen
You don't know what you're missing
Nowhere man, The world is at your command
Ah, la, la, la, la

He's a real nowhere man
Sitting in his nowhere land
Making all his nowhere plans for nobody
Making all his nowhere plans for nobody
Making all his nowhere plans for nobody


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for quoting The Beatles.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned cos its round two


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm confused.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos its round two time ive banned you lot before :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being angelic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being sad and for not having Steph as your avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the light bulb is awesome.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree as well. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being breezy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because

My winner is Stephen Curry
Give him the ball and dont worry
He pulls up for that game winner
Just eat your dinner


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an orb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having an even weirder avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Kobe is the second greatest player of all time.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are probably right


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I_ am_ right, there is no 'probably'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being complacent


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because its long over due.



StephCurry said:


> Banned because Kobe is the second greatest player of all time.


Banned for talking crazy. :eyes He is in the 6-10 range.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned because its long over due.
> 
> Banned for talking crazy. :eyes He is in the 6-10 range.


Banned for possibly starting an NBA debate on an unrelated thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a secret admirer somewhere above and not knowing it lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a crush on Steph.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you can't have an online crush.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for false accusations.
@StephCurry Banned for an absurd statement.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I'm right.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001, Banned because maybe you aren't right.
@SamanthaStrange Banned for being strange.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you're strange as well.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being lonely and sad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for disrespecting the Black Mamba.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we are all strange.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am Queen Strange.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for declaring yourself a Queen.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Just banned


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for calling me a normie.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a member of the female species.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for or did I?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a fluid......

Person above you is banned for being sexist.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Gaaaah, I can't keep up with this :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being a Fluid-phobe?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your name is anxiety.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned because, as anxiety, I have control over you >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for listing your mental disorders in your sig.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for even having a sig.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not even having a sig.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm jealous of your looks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because she's jealous


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there's too much jealousy going on in this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am jealous too.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an orb.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sharing my mood.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm on FIRE. Makin it rain


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being contradictory, ~F&R (<---if anyone understands that I love you)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

BANNED for being 19.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me for being nineteen while simultaneously being 19


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a cool guy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was 19.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because why's that?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nosy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you can be anything you wanna be with a little...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is moving too fast.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because TRUUUUUUU


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am 19 too.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I only need 1 more 3 to reach 400.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can't understand.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Y U 2 NO DATE? lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a reply for your statement..


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being lost for words.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being too lost for words.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because Y U 2 NO DATE? lol





alostgirl said:


> Banned because I don't have a reply for your statement..


Banned because she lives in another country and even if she lived close to me, ugly guys like me don't get dates.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for lying about your appearance


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because you're partially right. We live in different countries. I would certainly consider if we leaved nearby. I disagree with your second part 100%. I don't think you're ugly and please don't bother arguing lol. Secondly, you're a very nice, kind, smart and humble person. Very, extremely rare to find someone like you in real life. You don't see what we see in you. Someday you will get it.
@flyingMint Banned cos spongebob is cool


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because damn right Spongebob is cool


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^
Banned for flying. Only jumpman is allowed to be airborne.









@alostgirl Banned because you don't know what I look like, therefore you cannot judge my appearance.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's 95% based on looks anyway & actually puberty made me 100x more uglier than I already was so you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet God.....
Banned for putting yourself down again. I can't give a f*** about looks honesty, personality is what matters a lot.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not ****ing putting myself down I'm being realistic and taking reality as how it is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I think I am losing this argument. What do you define reality as anyways. Not everything is based on looks. Many people, in fact, most people are average looking. No one is really ugly. What makes someone attractive is the way you one carries him/herself and the person's personality. Being 100 percent honest here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> *Not everything is based on looks. *


Banned because this is the biggest load of bull**** I've ever heard. :mum


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you fail to understand my point of view. Look at Ed Sheeran, he may not be the most striking man visually, he is average looking as billions of people are. But the way he carries himself? That's what makes him charismatic to a lot of people. YOUR PERSONALITY IS DOMINANT AT THE END OF THE DAY. Awesome personality is the winner.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because whatever....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being passive aggressive.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what ever

I am obstinate af, I know. lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that makes 2 of us.

Which means.

Another 1.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because who is that person and who cares what he has to say lol. 
@StephCurry being too obstinate isn't too good though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bickering.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I second that.
It's supposed to be 'just for fun'


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your friend above is too stubborn. He needs to learn how to be more...compromising and say thanks to compliments instead of refuting every single word others say. Sigh 

btw, we are only kidding and fooling around lol, don't take us too seriously!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because she started it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not asking her out. What you waiting on?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I second that too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for making this awkward.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for not asking her out. What you waiting on?





Orb said:


> Banned because I second that too.





alostgirl said:


> Banned for making this awkward.


Banned because wtf?

1. How do you ask someone out/date someone who lives on the other side of the planet.

2. I'm too ugly to date, I'm pretty sure I already mentioned this 600 times.

3. Can you guys please stop making fun of me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I've done the long distance thing, and it can work.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am not dating anyone for 2 years.
And banned because no one is making fun of you......
And banned because please don't make me write another paragraph again!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because can't we all just be friends


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we all can be just friends!

This isn't world war 3 guys, don't worry lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is getting off track. :um


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are still lonely.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm probably going to be lonely for the rest of my life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I highly doubt that.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a member of the male species.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you never know how the future can change!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being obsessed with banning people just because they have a penis.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being serious.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a powerful name


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a photo from a book


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being enigmatic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your banning days should be over!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED for having almost 11,000 posts!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling mellow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you aren't nothing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being tired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being tired.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm always tired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for only ever posting in the 'Just For Fun' section.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Amon Banned because you don't know that for sure.
@StephCurry Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being too fast.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's no such thing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a human!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this hasn't yet been scientifically proven.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spinning


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because The Astrophysical Multimessenger Observatory Network (AMON) is a program currently under development at The Pennsylvania State University, in collaboration with a growing list of U.S. and international observatories. AMON seeks to perform a real-time correlation analysis of the high-energy signals across all known astronomical messengers - photons, neutrinos, cosmic rays, and gravitational waves - in an effort to:

Enhance the combined sensitivity of collaborating observatories to astrophysical transients by searching for coincidences in their sub-threshold data; and
Enable rapid follow-up imaging or archival analysis of the putative astrophysical sources.
AMON participants can be characterized as "triggering," "follow-up," or both. Triggering participants are generally observatories that monitor a large portion of the sky and feed a stream of sub-threshold events into the AMON system. These events are processed to search for temporal and spatial correlations, leading to secondary "AMON alerts." Follow-up participants generally search for electromagnetic counterparts to the AMON alerts with high-throughput, narrower field-of-view telescopes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because an orb is a typically circular artifact on an image, created as a result of flash photography illuminating a mote of dust or other particle. Orbs are especially common with modern compact and ultra-compact digital cameras.

Orbs are also sometimes called backscatter, orb backscatter, or near-camera reflection.[citation needed] Some orbs appear with trails indicating motion. The orb artifact can result from retroreflection of light off solid particles, such as dust or pollen, or liquid particles, especially rain. They can also be caused by foreign material within the camera lens. The image artifacts usually appear as either white or semi-transparent circles, though may also occur with whole or partial color spectra, purple fringing or other chromatic aberration. With rain droplets, an image may capture light passing through the droplet creating a small rainbow effect.[citation needed] In underwater conditions, particles such as sand or small sea life close to the lens, invisible to the diver, reflect light from the flash causing the orb artifact in the image. A strobe flash, which distances the flash from the lens, eliminates the artifacts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being smart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for discouraging intelligence.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking old school music too much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not liking old school music enough!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons now extinct


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an endangered species.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being busy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for overstaying your welcome here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is no such thing as a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that's what they want you to think.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is addictive.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for posting so much on this crappy thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you don't have an excuse.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have no life, and I use this board to keep myself entertained. :blank


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stealing my reason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of theft.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being guilty.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for overstaying your welcome here.


Banned because that made me sad 



StephCurry said:


> Banned for being guilty.


Banned for advocating innocence.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for repetition.



Orb said:


> Banned because that made me sad


Banned because I was just kidding, this thread wouldn't be the same without you .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being cheeky.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're lonely when nobody can out-lone me. I will reign supreme out of all of the loners.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because both of you will be happily married in 5yrs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it will be a miracle if I even make it through 5 more years.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for going to bed at 2 in the morning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's only 1:26 AM here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he wasn't talking about now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't ****ing sleep until 5 AM so he's wrong either way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he was referring to me. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being depressed. Eat some ice cream.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I still love those commercials, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking weird stuff.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Hodgetwin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being obsessed with calling people "a mon", lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I'm obsessed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am probably right.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're right.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everything sucks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because nothing sucks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because many things suck.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because many things don't suck as well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that is true.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the queen!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I need alcohol ASAP.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you don't need alcohol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think you need some.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I actually don't consume alcohol, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a good girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned because I actually don't consume alcohol, lol


Banned because you're missing out. >


Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being a good girl.


Banned for discouraging her.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a really cool signature. That quote is quite familiar but I can't seem to recognize where it is from actually...
@StephCurry How am I missing out? lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my signature is complicated and beautiful. I read it somewhere, not sure.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are feeling daring.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned because im bored!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a fox as your avatar.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for living in a city that's much too clean.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for rarely venturing into this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what happened to yours?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I removed mine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why........why!!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for questioning too much!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for avoiding my question.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being 25 years old.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm in my prime.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wish I was in my 20s.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wishing your life away.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an orb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying your youth.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because GS are gonna sweep your team.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Harden will get us at least one game.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I hope he does make it interesting, but I doubt it. GS are significantly better than last year and Houston have turned into ****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because James Harden might just win this series himself.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because his name is Kevin


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an overdrive.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned because James Harden might just win this series himself.


Banned for being delusional.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally being fine.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because knowing me, it's not going to last long.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy now, what happened?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for overuse of gifs while I was not here to participate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for actually having a life.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because i cant think of a reason


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Banned for scoring over 400 three pointers this season.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't help being a born sniper.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking the right time to jump on that Curry bandwagon. You wasn't with him when he was at Davidson. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I'm a bandwagon fan like everyone else.. you're right, I don't follow college ball but he's been my favourite player since the 2012-2013 season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was just kidding, lol. You've been a fan long enough.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking of a Sports team belonging to a city you don't live in. lol

GO ROCKETS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been a Rockets fan since 2004. I don't like any Louisiana teams.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being disloyal to your home state. :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you can't blame him, were just that great


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling breezy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a signature or a mood? What is going on with you?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it's no big deal, just chose to remove em. I am doing alright.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned because my avatar is not fox! *lazy to find post*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a bandicoot as your avatar .


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for winking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a dancing orb!


----------



## Duoit (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for being lost!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for joining this month!


----------



## Duoit (Apr 15, 2016)

Heheh banned for not watching deep space nine right now


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for watching Deep Space Nine!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I second that.


----------



## Duoit (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for not getting swifty~


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having 10 posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the new guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being Kevin!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for being that girl that stalks me o_o


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for accusing me of false accusations.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for denying the truth :-3


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you have a fox-like thingy as your profile pic.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Crash is an eastern barred bandicoot who was genetically enhanced by the series' main antagonist Doctor Neo Cortex and soon escaped from Cortex's castle after a failed experiment in the "Cortex Vortex".


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because now I know. lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for acquiring knowledge.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being stressed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not really having a reason to ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me because you don't have a reason to ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an orb.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a lost.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know why I'm awake at 7 AM.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for it's about time you returned to this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because marshmallows are ****ing delicious.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for profanity.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am legal to say them!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I should be asleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because why you no sleep??


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because insomnia.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because insomnia sucks.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking Stephen Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for such a ridiculous reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it's my right to ban you/anyone for whatever reason I want, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying to her.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being a nice person.
@StephCurry Banned because please don't deny the truth.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 2 ninja bans above.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being awake.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's still early (8.54pm)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's still Friday where you live.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you are in tomorrow land.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in the past.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I live in the future.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh with that reference.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Orb Banned because you're tired. Go to sleep pal.
@SamanthaStrange Banned for laughing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're right. Goodnight. I rhymed. :b

Banned because you changed your post. But still, goodnight.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying I am right again.

Lol. Get some good rest


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being wrong.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am not wrong.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for embracing within.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because embracing within is phenomenal.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because how could you ban the queen of banning. Absurd.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're a queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for laughing at me. :"(

brb while I go and cry my heart out!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because MJ was laughing at you, not me. LOL


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned - too many members banned by you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for denying my aristocracy. ahem.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned because I have work tonight and I need a hug


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being smart.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@itsjch

Banned for asking for a hug!










@StephCurry

Banned for that DJ Khaled gif.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for spelling Khaled wrong.

I saw that edit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having eagle vision. Khaled's songs are cool.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my vision is perfect.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that awe-mazing shot.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it was a game-winner too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Je suis tres impressionne.

@itsjch

Banned because I am awesome like that haha, but really have a great day at work later.

btw, I have reached 50 posts limit. FML.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@alostgirl

Banned for giving me a hug <3


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
also making keyboard hearts, no love here..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just had a glass of wine.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you need some wine too.


----------



## footnote (Aug 6, 2015)

Banned for alcoholism


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^
Banned because it helps me relieve stress during games.
@alostgirlBanned because wine tastes like ****.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for preferring vodka. Also banned for using alcohol to relieve stress during games


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I prefer it mixed with juice or coke... I can't drink any alcohol neat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for drinking alcohol and bragging about it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Also banned for plenty other reasons.
@Kevin001 Banned for not discouraging him.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I'm bragging, lmao.
@alostgirl. Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Stephen! It's rude to call girls "a mon".
@StephCurry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm the greatest Stephen there is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I choose to humbly deny your over complacent claims, dear Curry.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for hiding ur about section in ur profile :-3


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for openly admitting to stalking me!! :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a woman.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need a woman.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Stephencurry Banned for being a man.

@Kevin001 Banned because I disagree. lol jk


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm happy enough being single forever.
@alostgirl banned for ruining my banning of Kevin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a lost mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an orbital mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curried mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a tired mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a nowhere mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a male mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for supporting Monchester United.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned because I'm actually a Chelsea fan.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for hoping they beat Monchester City.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not supporting Oklahamon City Thunder.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Dakari Monson plays for them.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting about Nazr Monhammed.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting about Nick Collimon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because how could you forget about Greg MONroe.










The ultimate mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he's a rich mon.

2016 Salary: $16,407,500

That's a lot of MONey.

Also banned because Chelsea 0 Monchester City 3.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm watching the playoffs and MONas Valanciunas isn't having a great game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking a player that isn't on your squad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL @ Skip Bayless.

Banned because even my favourite player isn't on my squad... I'm a Lakers fan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking a team that has missed the playoffs for the 3rd straight year. Make it 4 next year. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being happy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't help it. It's the NBA playoffs


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for being human


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for discriminating against humans.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for discriminating against humans.


Banned for discriminating against humans that discriminate against humans.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being high.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being happy. Congrats bro.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL it's not going to last long trust me. It's probably only because there's an NBA game on.

Banned for losing Game 1.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for possibly being injured


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not letting me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a new avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the queen of gifs.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning the queen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still not having a mood and signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I will probably add one back later.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having 555 posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having no blogs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm too self-conscious to have blogs.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for not watching me pee.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for wanting her to watch you pee.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you look like the type of girl who blogs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*JustThisGuy* Banned for stalking behavior.

@*Kevin001* Banned because you don't know what I look like, haha.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for letting me see what she looks like. Hotness. That's what.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Banned for letting me see what she looks like. Hotness. That's what.


Banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I see the start of something epic brewing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you might be right, lol.

@JustThisGuy Banned because I figured she would be. Congrats for seeing what she looks like, lol.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for being observant

@SamanthaStrange Banned for watching Geicko Car Inusrance Commercials against your will

@JustThisGuy Banned for having a rib cage


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for showing up after I pushed the submit button


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> @*SamanthaStrange* Bannged for watching Geicko Car Inusrance Commercials against your will


Banned for typo that made me laugh. >


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for typo that made me laugh. >


Banned for embarrassing me for that typo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

lonerroom said:


> Banned for embarrassing me for that typo!


Banned because you should not be embarrassed. Typos are fun. But, I'm sorry.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for not talking about Emily The Strange


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

ooh, ooh, ban me since I know everyone on this site is ****ing irritated by me


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because you should not be embarrassed. Typos are fun. But, I'm sorry.


Banned because I type too fast and my fingers get all clumsy and and one of them ran away


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Andras96 there are plenty of people on this site I find irritating, you are not one of them, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

lonerroom said:


> @*Andras96* there are plenty of people on this site I find irritating, you are not one of them, as far as I can tell.


Aww, well I wouldn't mind being banned at this point, since every other person I've tried talking to has DEFINITELY found me irritating enough to ignore me


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm better off going back into a deep, dark depression of only lying in bed for all hours of the day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being too hard on yourself.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being right.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Andras96 said:


> Aww, well I wouldn't mind being banned at this point, since every other person I've tried talking to has DEFINITELY found me irritating enough to ignore me


Everyone on this site ignores me too, they only reply on this ban thread but when I make a post of any kind I am automatically ignored, and when I'm not someone is trying to kick me when I'm down. I too wouldn't mind being banned from this site. This site is toxic honestly, but its addicting too. If I was banned I would not be tempted to return.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for having breakfast


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just wanted to ban you.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having a ponytail


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

lonerroom said:


> Everyone on this site ignores me too, they only reply on this ban thread but when I make a post of any kind I am automatically ignored, and when I'm not someone is trying to kick me when I'm down. I too wouldn't mind being banned from this site. This site is toxic honestly, but its addicting too. If I was banned I would not be tempted to return.


Well, whenever I try to talk to people for prolonged periods of time, then that's when they usually just stop responding.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Andras96 said:


> Well, whenever I try to talk to people for prolonged periods of time, then that's when they usually just stop responding.


They do that to me too. I have talked to over 20 different people on this site alone and they all stopped talking to me eventually. Some sooner than others. It was like this on other sites as well. And people I knew in real life too, would abandon me after a while. Most of the real life people used me for money and favors before they threw me away. This has been a lifelong issue, I don't know why I keep trying to talk to people.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

lonerroom said:


> They do that to me too. I have talked to over 20 different people on this site alone and they all stopped talking to me eventually. Some sooner than others. It was like this on other sites as well. And people I knew in real life too, would abandon me after a while. Most of the real life people used me for money and favors before they threw me away. This has been a lifelong issue, I don't know why I keep trying to talk to people.


More or less same here. I'm prob better off going back to sleeping all hours of the day, except for going to class only to have my head down in class.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Andras96 said:


> More or less same here. I'm prob better off going back to sleeping all hours of the day, except for going to class only to have my head down in class.


Regardless of how awful people around you are, you don't have to sleep your life away. You should still go to to college, you should find something that makes you happy, you should use your imagination and try to find something to feed your creativity. I have had no friends for a few years now, but I don't let it break me, I work with animation, I use my creativity and it has prevented me from going insane. I recommend you try to find something creative to do to distract yourself. It might really help you feel a little better and it might even be a talent you never knew you had.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a conversation.

But on a serious note, I agree with what you were saying 100%.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

lonerroom said:


> Regardless of how awful people around you are, you don't have to sleep your life away. You should still go to to college, you should find something that makes you happy, you should use your imagination and try to find something to feed your creativity. I have had no friends for a few years now, but I don't let it break me, I work with animation, I use my creativity and it has prevented me from going insane. I recommend you try to find something creative to do to distract yourself. It might really help you feel a little better and it might even be a talent you never knew you had.


Oh... yes, yes, I should. It's what anyone else would do if they were me. And I literally have no imagination, no creativity, and no drive other than wanting to make friends with people that don't even know me. That's great that you work with animation. It really is. But me, I am going insane. I can only distract myself for moments at a time before I'm sent right back into thinking like this.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for pointing that out, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I still got it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I will make sure you won't get it anymore.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you'll try.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

BANNED because I can.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using capitals.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a filthy patriarchal agent.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for embracing within.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned you need to be less cynical and more open to embracing within too. Burn.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you've crying yourself to sleep these past weeks thinking about those cookies.

My job is done.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@alostgirl banned for accusing people to be more open but ur closed off with no about section still >8D


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for complaining about being ninja banned on steam.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for taking the argument here :-3


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm more than happy to bring it out in the open.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for "that's a paddlin!"


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for both picking on me :-C


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for making a face.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for loving halo!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for loving Crash!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for being in nz


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because living in that country makes you my arch-nemesis.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for thinking we're arch-nemesis!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for taking that seriously.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for thinking that im taking that seriously


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because your exclamation mark said otherwise.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for trying to find excuses. :-3


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being amused.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Andras96 said:


> Oh... yes, yes, I should. It's what anyone else would do if they were me. And I literally have no imagination, no creativity, and no drive other than wanting to make friends with people that don't even know me. That's great that you work with animation. It really is. But me, I am going insane. I can only distract myself for moments at a time before I'm sent right back into thinking like this.


You should try to use it, help your imagination grow, try to think back to when you were 4 or 5 and your imagination was more active, just try to bring it back to life. 
Play creative video games too that lets you be creative, like The Sims, Fallout 4, etc. Try drawing, writing, make up stories in your mind and write them out, it can be a combination of things that really happened combined with things that are fantasy.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@TuxedoChief Banned for being pregnant
@itsjch Banned for not having a tiny couch sewn to your arm
@SamanthaStrange Banned for ignoring your ponytail
@alostgirl Banned for having an invisible goldfish named Froomky that you did not know about


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@lonerroom Banned for not banning anyone.
@itsjch Banned for stalking me again :-c
@TuxedoChief Banned for being my arch-nemesis. @SamanthaStrange Banned for being a queen. @Kevin001 Banned for being a kevin.
@StephCurry Banned for being a mon


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for not sharing pudding with Mildred and Hannah Suzanna


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

@lonerroom BANNED BECAUSE IM BACK FROM VEGAS


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for going to vegas without us...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for complaining for being left behind.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are going down.


----------



## Duoit (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because welcome back.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for welcoming someone back.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning the queen of banning.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being lost
*gives gps


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for granting a GPS.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for getting desperate.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@DeadlyFurryWeeb Banned for having a coffee table inside your leg
@alostgirl Banned for knowing about not knowing that I knew you knew that you didn't know that I already knew of what you know I knew about knowing what you knew.
@TuxedoChief Banned for having spaghetti arms


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@TuxedoChief Banned for being a cynical chief.  @lonerroom Banned for living in a ditch :O


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning multiple people.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being followed by haunted napkins


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for spouting nonsense.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not spouting.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for a dizzy avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for remaining apathetic about the long list of atrocities he has ever committed towards alostgirl.

Here's the summary. It started with a cookie.

He started war by stealing my cookie.
He has humiliated me time and again, with his vicious responses.
When I demanded for compensation, he denied me with more menace from him.
This cookie war's existence has to be ceased as soon as possible.
And @TuxedoChief, I will emerge out in victory...
with my cookie in tow.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for engaging in cookie wars.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being tired.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being cynical.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being fine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having 1, 119 posts.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for being coarse


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for being in Canberra!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being amused!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for no replying to my PM :c


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sending her a pm.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for being mellow


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being crappy! Will reply soon, I haven't checked my notifications yet. Cheer up, the both of you above. @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling inspired.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a cool person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using a Lindsay Lohan gif.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being twisted.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being worried.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being strange.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being strange enough.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because am I not already? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning her above.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning me when I was absent from the thread wtf.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for lacking confidence.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@supes banned for ninja banning.
Banned because I am very confident (on the court...).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sad and for banning a girl.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning someone for banning a girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for losing to Arbiter at Halo.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Arbiter is a whiny b*tch.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for for stating something I said as the truth.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making 2 bombs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having fragile ankles.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a boy fan of the dude in your profile pic 
i am going to start going ham on ya'll if i banned you more than once..


edit: ****ing Kev got in the way, banned because of that creepy light bulb, sorry i had to think of something quick.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being ninja banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for discrimination again the mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everyone hates the mon.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for speaking the truth.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being superwoman.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for banning superwoman.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for removing your avatar.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for being sad.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being lonely.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being male.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being male.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being male.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for not being female.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being online.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being online.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of evidence.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you told me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because tomorrow is MONday.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's already MONday where I am. Because I'm a true mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon of the people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Richard JefferMON had 5 points tonight.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for putting emphasis on mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Reggie JackMON was visibly frustrated tonight.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having an interesting thread in the Relationships section but not mentioning mon once.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because do you dislike me now because of it...? I'll be a very sad mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having fragile ankles.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because oh no you didn't.










^^ That's what I'll do to your ankles.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being one serious ankle injury away from ending your career.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:O Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being one serious ankle injury away from ending your career.


Banned for living in the USA


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being mean to me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being too kind. :blush


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for blushing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stressing.


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

Banned for being super!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being deadly. I'm the only lethal one here.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being a show-off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for mispelling 'America'


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being from New Yawk.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@TuxedoChief Banned for never using imagination
@SamanthaStrange Banned for not having Trix Yogurt for breakfast
@alostgirl Banned for having chairs in your kitchen
@Kevin001 Banned for using too much baking mix
@supes Banned for having shoulders
@DeadlyFurryWeeb Banned for being furry


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for banning too many people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not doing your paper and for being a noob.

@lonerroom banned for mentioning me so damn much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning the noob, when I already banned her for being a noob. :b


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for calling me a noob.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Banned cuz I got a case of the Mundays!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mun.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for worrying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned feeling crappy. Cheer up .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feigning innocence again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I am innocent. I'm as pure as they come.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh hard. :rofl


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being sarcastic.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for stealing monkey juice from Hortencia


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 banned because you are mean for saying the D word


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because I don't know which D word you're referring to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for getting banned for possibly saying a D word.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the D word must have been 'discombobulated'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that is interesting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing where you are


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having no mood.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being tired.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for not being more creative with your banning also for being a teen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for giving a lame reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being sad and for deeming the reason above as lame.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being insensitive to other people's feelings.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am not insensitive.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@alostgirl - banned for ruining my ban -.-

Banned for being a very cool guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not replying to my pm lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'll check it now.


Another 1.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am so exhausted physically and mentally.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for fatigue.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's 4AM


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being Arab.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's interesting. Didn't know he was arab.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for being racist


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living down under.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking over this thread. 
@lonerroom sorry, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it has always been my thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@itsjch lol what xD Banned for accusing me of being racist. Arab people are cool, I like them. I like all human beings lol.   @Kevin001 Banned for being innocent... 0.o haha. @StephCurry Banned for still living in nowhere!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am sad too.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for not being brave enough to talk by voice >8D


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because maybe some day I will  Why are you bored lol?


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned because im bored and I want company :c


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a conversation.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for being jelly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am sad with life lmao. and I am having migraines as I stare at my bloody assignments. sigh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I know that feeling. ;(


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for having feelings (**** you guys im going home) ps, im already home now time to watch movies cya.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@itsjch banned because a gentleman doesn't curse.........jk.
@StephCurry story of my life. staring at photoshop, staring at my laptop, and I just want to go back to the days of holidays again.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not banning Curry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oops....Banned for being observant. I am so stressed in life that I failed to notice that.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for failing to notice things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I am immune to banning.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not waking up from that dream yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for being clueless. @TuxedoChief Banned for raising my temperature and blood pressure.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having to edit in a ban.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being as observant as I thought you were.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not getting it right the first time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am always right.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for going through cookie withdrawal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am allergic to cookies now.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for developing a cookie allergy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me. :<


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for repeating after me -.-


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a face that wasn't a smiley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can do whatever I want. -.-


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for rebeliousness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am feeling crappy again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally getting a signature (again) and for feeling sad when you shouldn't be.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice! I know it's a dumb reason to be sad about. Will probably be okay soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for also being nice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice too


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a crush.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking nonsense. -.-


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in Feb of 2013


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for some unknown reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Bannee for being an orb.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being in the TV show 'Lost'.


Banned for ninja banning :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't know I was in a TV show. Interesting


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's MONday.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon then.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being sparky.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having 800 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame banning reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 
Banned for having a crush.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm crushing hard, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I was right! You gonna tell her?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I might eventually, I'm scared af. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because follow your heart. Cos yolo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the phrase yolo.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned - your spinning avatar is hypnotizing me through Morse Code.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

K-Banned for trying to decipher the spinning orb :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for feeling sick


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being sleepy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the incorrect assumption


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being a real person.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being a lightbulb.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy all the time.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being smoopy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being sparkling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having mood shifts.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being discombobulated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for not stating a reason for ban.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

banned for stealing superman's profile picture


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a cool guy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for also being a cool guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being doubtful for tonight's game. 
@Overdrive Banned for living in France. I hope to go there one day.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Houston is losing tonight regardless.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking about basketball lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not talking about basketball.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a lightbulb as your profile pic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being jealous of my lightbulb.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just wanna ban ya


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not talking about the greatest sport in the world.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your opinion is subjective


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is a fact.

Also banned for having a crush


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I refute both statements.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because your post earlier today says otherwise


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking nonsense.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in denial. Are you gonna tell him?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I dont believe in love. And banned becausr its so ironic..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for confusing me. What's ironic?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this is ironic.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@stephcurry banned because some words are really best unsaid.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's no longer MONday where I live


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because i agree


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's still MONday here, just pretend you're in this timezone 

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for not believing in love.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^
Banned for ninja banning -.-

@alostgirl Banned for being so cryptic. :|


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being ninja banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because everything is so ironic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because irony is awesome.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm confused as ****.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for making a scrunched up face.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the awkwardness in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for complaining about awkwardness.
Banned because I wanna 1v1 u chief. U scared?!?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Ninja banned for ninja banning - all of you.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for the cluster**** of ninja bans.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that's funny :lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for finding enjoyment in this.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because you all should be banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is making me laugh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

FFS banned for the double ninja ban.

Banned for being filthy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where do I start? Im surprised you really dont know....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking a question


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because y u no understand? :c


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm off to watch The Voice bye guys


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@alostgirl - Banned because go on the online chat please.
@Kevin001 Banned because I want you to have a good time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making sense.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I give up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for giving up.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a sad mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rotating still


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that reason..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not using that reason.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for agreeing with Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning him for agreeing with me.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being upset.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being filthy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for rarely posting on this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting too much in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's no such thing.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for influencing thoughts


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for forgetting to scroll down.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for banning a post edit


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for editing a post.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not accepting my 1v1 challenge.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for a so called challenge.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for giving a thumbs up.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for banning a proposed challenge.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja banned.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for using a false name


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a weird name.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for banning!


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for putting a Halo character in a tuxedo


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the ninjas love you.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Banned for posting too late and banning others for the wrong reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 26 years old.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning because of age.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a chief.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a chef.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being an imposter.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja banned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being baby faced.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being a cynic.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for living in America.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being plastic faced.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for changing your location back.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my older brother went to New Zealand once and he hasn't been the same since he returned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a superhero.Ilove your name btw.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for the complement. Thanks


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thanking someone.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being young.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you dont ban people who compliment you..wtf is wrong with you, that is rude and that is my reason to ban you although i want to ban the dude who called me a hypocrite..i will be back for him >;D


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for going crazy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we are all crazy here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking crazy.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a normie

Get the normiess !!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the word normie.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Going crazy Banned for forgetting to bake smopples in your pastry puff at the haunted bakery


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for getting in between the person I was banning first, and for dropping your bag of skittles on the floor


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Cellar Door is the most beautiful combination of words.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> @Going crazy Banned for forgetting to bake smopples in your pastry puff at the haunted bakery


Banned for losing a game of team deathmatch in MW2.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having social anxiety -- whole site is banned in a recursive ban. That's it we're done with this thread this site, folks. Enjoy the real world folks.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I hate having SA


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not playing tonight.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for not being amused, this whole thread is funny.

Also, banned for changing your post. Now mine makes no sense! :b


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for being popular on this site
@meepie Banned for having a elbow made of steel


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for banning two people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not being a regular poster on this thread.
@lonerroom banned for thinking I'm popular when nobody likes me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking no one likes you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I enjoy banning you. :laugh:


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for enjoying bans too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not telling us how old you are.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned cause I'm 21.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is like the perfect age, lol. Congrats.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because it hasn't been that great.


----------



## Duoit (Apr 15, 2016)

Banned for Banning lost for welcoming me back


----------



## Duoit (Apr 15, 2016)

Lol banned self for not refreshing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning oneself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a blue, revolving orb.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being an imp


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having 1 million visits....wow!


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

banned for poetic gifts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because people like you a whole lot more than they like me, everyone hates me and treats me like I don't matter, even on this site, its obvious in this thread too


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> @StephCurry Banned because people like you a whole lot more than they like me, everyone hates me and treats me like I don't matter, even on this site, its obvious in this thread too


Banned because actually nobody likes me - and like I said before _I _like you I think you're quite funny. You can talk to me whenever you want, not that you'd want to..


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for a sour faced avatar


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that's the expression people have when they see me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being 19.

@lonerroom
Banned for doubting yourself all I can say is screw what people think about you. You just gotta do you and be you. Cheer up and if you need to rant or whatever, just PM me alright. You aren't alone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being happy even though you still don't have the man of your dreams. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being mean to her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not playing last night but still beat my team.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a jerk. Don't talk to me no more, Kevin, bye. 







JK


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for because I like pushing your buttons, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you need to stahp -.- lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a pink signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a baby-faced assassin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for opening the portal


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for reaching 11 000 posts!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling "blah".


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 'fine'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being "Sad".


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being lost in a storm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me for being lost in a storm.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for copying my mood.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for posting in this thread 342 times.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not returning the cookies to my grandma.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having the same mood as Orb.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for making the all time top 10 posts in this thread (659).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol that's a MONstrous amount of posts.

Banned because I will also go down as one of the top 10 players of all time once my career is over.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for achieving iconic (icMONic?) status.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for orbiting


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in the U.A.E.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being blue in the face,fear me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using a full stop.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using bad banning reasons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for disrespecting my reasons.

Also banned for having the biggest flopper in the NBA.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that gif is both sad and funny.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for finding amusement from my gif.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to control my amusement.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling yourself nothing.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being english


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a long-time member of SAS.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for being an orb


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

interdit d'être Français
(Google Translate)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

haha nice one Orb


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for me editing this post


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the gatekeeper of hell, lmao.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Leviathan is a sea monster referred to in the Bible. In Demonology, the Leviathan is one of the seven princes of Hell and its gatekeeper (see Hellmouth). The word has become synonymous with any large sea monster or creature. In literature it refers to great whales, and in Modern Hebrew, it means simply "whale." It is described extensively in Job.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I miss your old avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because










(although it is different I think I like this one better)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me more jealous of the old avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because of the powers of persuasion.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for cruising.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for fighting Batman.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I still like the original racing avatar better.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that one is at home on my desktop.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned again


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned It


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^I see what you did there. 
Banned because my thread has over 100 posts wtf.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that is an epic thread, that is gradually descending into anarchy and will eventually get locked :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not being at home. 
@StephCurry Banned because that is a sensitive topic in the states. At least you're getting more popular here almost as popular as the real Steph, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Orb said:


> Banned because that is an epic thread, that is gradually descending into anarchy and will eventually get locked :lol


:haha Banned because I honestly didn't expect that many replies... also banned for calling the thread interesting but not posting on it :lol



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for not being at home.
> @StephCurry Banned because that is a sensitive topic in the states. At least you're getting more popular here almost as popular as the real Steph, lol.


Banned for thinking I'm becoming popular - I'm just becoming infamous, people hate me more now :haha


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for notoriety. :evil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the dancing devil banana.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for using the dancing devil banana.


Banned for choosing the username Samantha Strang e.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Utah. What do they have there? The Jazz?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having the MVB in your team.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth. The most valuable baller.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Most Valuable Beard, more like :haha Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being from Utah. What do they have there? The Jazz?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

crimeclub said:


>


Meanwhile down here.......


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because DrayMONd Green should've won DPOY.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for using a gif.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not using a gif.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using an attractive woman in a gif.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling "amused".


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for breaking up the gif bans


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a signature.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for having a signature.


Banned for being a beautiful person :kiss:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being entertained by rocks.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for hooking up with lost girls.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^^person above is BANNED for ninja banning. ugh. @SamanthaStrange Banned for being sad :< you aight?


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I ban myself for writing too slowly...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for insulting my writing speed ;.;


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @*SamanthaStrange* Banned for being sad :< you aight?


Banned because thanks for asking, just dealing with an unrequited crush. Sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a crush, you're not the only one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Aww. Banned for for banning me for asking. Hope you feel better soon c: *hugs*
@Kevin001 yep, I know you like someone told her yet?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@alostgirl @Kevin001 Banned for having crushes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a crush.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for having so many posts in this thread. Wow at that. @SamanthaStrange Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know how to check how many posts I have in a thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not having a crush.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @Kevin001 yep, I know you like someone told her yet?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Aww, why not?....

Banned for not banning me


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for winking


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning for banning me for such an absurd reason


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

Banned for... I don't know, how can I ban an already lost girl?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I don't know how to check how many posts I have in a thread.


Click on the numbers in the 'replies' column.



HIGHfrombeingSHY said:


> Banned for... I don't know, how can I ban an already lost girl?


Banned for banning weakness.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for multi quoting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing my cookies. I will remind you this everyday. 
@HIGHfrombeingSHY I ban you for being high due to being shy. @Kevin001 I know you haven't ban me yet. But banned because what's up with this "crush triangle" going on in SAS. Person A likes person B who likes person C who likes Person D but person D likes Person A......0.o I'm talking in general. Like wow.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for grammar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the grammar and spelling police.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm proud.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being mean to me.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because we should all be nice to each other. :group


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for having 666 posts. > :evil


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for getting excited upon seeing the no. 666. :O


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not being excited.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for this quote. "Remember, the first rule in making a bomb...is to always make...two."


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not having any quotes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it's all about that bass.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being happy.


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for wearing a tux.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel better when I'm dancin.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dancing.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being nothing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't think this could be true, didn't think that it would be you that Imma bout to ban. oops


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being on a sugar high right now.



alostgirl said:


> @Kevin001 I know you haven't ban me yet. But banned because what's up with this "crush triangle" going on in SAS. Person A likes person B who likes person C who likes Person D but person D likes Person A......0.o I'm talking in general. Like wow.


Its one big spider web. Its very intricate .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Ben & Jerry said so.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because 
My name is no, my sign is no, my number is no
You need to let it go, you need to let it go


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because ninjas everywhere.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally bringing back the old avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being confused....:<


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for being confused!!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the answer to life, the universe and everything is 42.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for discovering the answer to life. You should help discover mine too lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned because of the secret desire to tak over the internet-and that's why you tell others to get off the internet right?? LOL Nah, I just feel like banning people


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

@alostgirl Are you a Meghan Trainor fan??If so, then so am I.She's absolutely great.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting twice in a row.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^Banned for thinking you're not fun anymore. 
@JustALonelyHeart Banned for posting twice and because I think Meghan Trainor is cool as well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fraudulent activity


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Amon said:


> Banned for fraudulent activity


Banned for .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I like meghan trainor's songs c:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinful acts


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because nah to the ah to the no, no, no.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because actually nobody likes me - and like I said before _I _like you I think you're quite funny. You can talk to me whenever you want, not that you'd want to..


Banned because I'll talk to you if you want, I am sorry you have the same problem as I do.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @lonerroom
> Banned for doubting yourself all I can say is screw what people think about you. You just gotta do you and be you. Cheer up and if you need to rant or whatever, just PM me alright. You aren't alone.


Banned because thank you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being polite


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for living here


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a gif about a MON.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for putting a dp and a siggy on ur profile


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I refuse to ban you and no one can make me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@itsjch Banned for banning me :c @thekloWN I refuse to ban you too!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for stalking my profile and you cannot ban me >8D


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't stalk ya c: You were the one who stalked me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a stalker.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a foreigner.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not making sense. Also banned for losing to GS when I wasn't even playing :haha


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned because the weather annoys the hell out of me and I need to take it out on someone so I'm here banning people )


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for respecting nature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for so many reasons xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for banning a celeb

@StephCurry Banned because....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry Banned for so many reasons xD


Banned for not being found.


Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for banning a celeb
> 
> @StephCurry Banned because....


Banned because I'll be back sooner than you think


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because no one wanted to find me. :c


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I would find you.. if I knew you IRL. But you probably wouldn't let me anyway :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to find the lost girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in the United States.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for assuming I wouldn't let you find me.
@Kevin001 wait, did you just ban me for being "a celeb"? ....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No I banned you for banning @StephCurry who is a celeb, lol. Also banned for thinking you're innocent. :eyes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for thinking I am not innocent.  lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I am banning myself because damn it, I need a map.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're innocent. >


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for questioning my innocence....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting a pic of Trump in the cute guys thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because y u no find the man of my dreams cute????

:c


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that's not even funny.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you didn't find it funny, oops.

lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it was funny in a scary way, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a meaningless conversation.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because all conversations have meaning... or maybe none of them do, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making a new friend .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a great person.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for complimenting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a dope profile pic


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for Sega appreciation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for cyberdriving too fast! 
Your road goes on forever! Where are you headed?

Oh yeah, banned for that, too - aimless driving! :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing I'm headed to the beach :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wanna go to the beach too


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you should go instead of thinking about it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have no one special to go with but nvm, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because there's nothing wrong with going by yourself, I do that all the time.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon :3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling daring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning an awesome person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a strange.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a rose.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a race car.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for that comment you made in the year 1292


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a ninja mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Amon Banned for revealing my immortality.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking you're immortal,let put it to the test shall we.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for challenging me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that tone to your superior


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Amon said:


> Banned for using that tone to your superior


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a challenging mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not learning your lesson


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning her for not learning a lesson.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 700 posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for acting suspiciously


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


Another 1.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting about my teammate. DrayMONd Green.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because in 1962, the franchise relocated to the San Francisco Bay Area and was renamed as the San Francisco Warriors until 1971, when it changed its geographic *mon*iker to Golden State, California's state nickname. Since 1972, the team's home court has been Oracle Arena in Oakland.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm also fan of MONta Ellis.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Prior to the 1963-64 NBA season, the Warriors drafted big man Nate Thur*MON*d to go along with Chamberlain. The Warriors won the Western Division crown that season, but lost the 1964 NBA Finals to the Boston Celtics, four games to one. In the 1964-65 season, the Warriors traded Chamberlain to the Philadelphia 76ers for Connie Dierking, Lee Shaffer, Paul Neumann and $150,000 and won only 17 games. In 1965, they drafted Rick Barry in the first round who went on to become NBA Rookie of the Year that season and then led the Warriors to the NBA finals in the 1966-67 season, losing (four games to two) to Chamberlain's new team that had replaced the Warriors in Philadelphia, the 76ers.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not banning me :lol

Also banned because Andre DrumMONd made his first All-Star appearance this year.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for posting random basketball facts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's right


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning multiple people. Only I have such power.
@Overdrive Banned for ninja banning and also because I'm very jealous of your looks.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

BANNED because i am tired of banning you...when i come to hand down the bans there is you right there, wtf ! like fourth time i have to ban your *** !


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not human, hence I am immune to your bans.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking this thread too seriously.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because am I...?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because not really, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I love that gif, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for loving a gif.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned cus he's jealous


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because ya'll are not taking this thread serious enough

banning is serious business


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking banning is serious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making a mockery out of this once proud thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm probably not gonna play in Game 3 but you'll still lose.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned being a mon.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*Banned, Banned, Banned
*


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I see what you did there...

Vive La France!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for seeing what he did.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for secretly wishing you were American. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned because there a lot of things I love about American culture, but I'm happy being a Brit


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I get the best of both those worlds.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having dual citizenship.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not getting a work visa, find a USA family member to sponsor you, or get married to a USA citizen and getting your own 
I'm sure there are lots of candidates for you on here :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for confusing me... candidates? Also I'm not interested in becoming American :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the bromance going on.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not joining in.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being sad again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning me because of my emotions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I've been banned for my emotions in here too.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I hate insomnia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should be sleeping right now. Its late af in London right now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't sleep before 5 AM.. it's only 1:38 AM right now. Plus Pistons vs Cavs game is on.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being awake!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*StephCurry* Banned because insomnia does suck, you are correct.

Go Pistons! :b

@*alostgirl* Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it is a brand new day for me  Just woke up lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being nice to me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you need to stop being sad! *hugs* haha.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being kind.
@SamanthaStrange banned for rooting for a team that's going to get swept :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't care. :lol

(about basketball, that is)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not caring about life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for not caring about basketball :O
@StephCurry Banned for being so famous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for double banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Louisiana


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not living in Louisiana

...oh wait


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an adolescent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying "oh wait".


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for not living in Louisiana
> 
> ...oh wait


Banned for being too awesome!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

mdw9124 said:


> Banned for being too awesome!


Banned because THANK YOU


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree you are awesome. You have complimented me on my supreme shooting ability on several occasions.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in the UK.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm holding a grudge for the time you called me an adolescent


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the same age as me!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for noticing my age.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the same age as me. @alostgirl @flyingMint


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for commenting too much


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because EDIT: Were the same age.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am the queen of this thread. 0


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because true but I'm pretty sure that's a halo and not a crown.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for acknowledging me as the queen, lol. You're awesome


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Your welcome and it was obvious lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for excessive friendliness on my thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned you need to step aside. It's clearly my thread. :3


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 
Why not both?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't like sharing whats mine.
lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being greedy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being ninja banned twice, lmao :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

EDIT: Banned for banning so fast my ban got old and now I had to edit my previous ban to contextually match yours.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because nah uh, ain't nobody's gonna change my mind


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for semi-justifiable stubbornness


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am obstinate lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because whoever wants to own this thread has to beat me in a 3-point contest.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because holy **** that's impossible


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I refuse to participate in a "3-point contest", and banned because I always get what I want.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm jealous you get what you want


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because holy **** that's impossible


Banned because exactly :lol


alostgirl said:


> Banned because I refuse to participate in a "3-point contest", and banned because I always get what I want.


Banned because you know you'll shoot bricks.


flyingMint said:


> Banned because I'm jealous you get what you want


Banned for jealousy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being mean to me :crying::frown2: Can't you at least give me this one thing?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

EDIT: Banned for the 2007 tear emoticon


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my broken heart is hurting. brb


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because broken hearts heal,... stronger *dramatic violin orchestra swells*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hearts are like fragile glasses. When they are stomped on and shredded into tiny fragments, it takes a lot of time to mend those wounds away. And no matter how much the wounds heal, the scars will always remain. So I refuse your statement that broken hearts heal stronger. Ahem.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for refusing my dramatic over the top oscar worthy statement


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being so carefree and optimistic ^^
I was exaggerating in my previous post btw, lol. Time does heal every wound


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thank you!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me for complimenting you. Also banned for being the same age as moi. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread has gone mad. Taken over by teenagers.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for always using gifs that I enjoy. :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kevin, let's be honest, you're a teenager at heart  lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am a professional flop too, and proud to be one


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because FLOPS UNITE!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I refuse to ban him.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for refusing to ban


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cute penguin avatar.


----------



## Lucidfragments (Mar 19, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for cute penguin avatar.


Banned for suggesting an anime I've already seen (and love)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking anime and for being cold.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being nice to me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not being nice to _me_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I've never not been nice to you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because true lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for living in Texas. I'm so jealous, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I enjoy your company.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I think that was meant for @SamanthaStrange

wait yes it was, banned because CROSS OVER THE STATE LINE AND JOIN US


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

EDIT was for kevin. Nevermind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for looking everywhere.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not looking everywhere


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

@flyingMint now banned because getting in the way of my bans.
@SamanthaStrange banned for not knowing the difference between looking everywhere and everywhere I look


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@sajs Banned for changing your post. Also banned because I said so!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for mentioning @SamanthaStrange lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*flyingMint* Banned for not mentioning me enough! :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not mentioning ME enough! @SamanthaStrange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for enjoying my company. 
@flyingMint Banned for forcing me to mention you again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange banned because IT FEELS GREAT DOESN'T IT LOL


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm about to hit my posting limit.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for wasting time in the Ban thread!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's fun!!!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because you are not giving actual reasons for that man to be banned ! Wtf !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking The Boondocks.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

what is wrong with boomdocks man, i appeal my banned and ban you instead for not being specific, i am also suing you for the distress you caused me when you banned me


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> what is wrong with boomdocks man, i appeal my banned and ban you instead for not being specific, i am also suing you for the distress you caused me when you banned me


Ban for disputing his ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an elder


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for being so mysterious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because that's probably the 3rd time I've been told that today


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being so mysterious.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for driving a car on a forum


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@meepie Banned for taking smeeples from the smeepie pines village creebles in the norbshtoob.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what the hell you just said.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having a bloody hand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being greedy with food


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being such a mysterious mon.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being breezy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being French


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*Banned, Banned, Banned*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

aww,

Banned for banning an already lost girl :c

pourquoi?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i like you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive Banned because that's really random lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's right lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm taking control over my thread again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am the queen of this thread.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's the president


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because he's no longer the president.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a heartbreaker


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being funny :| Who's heart have I 'broken' ? -.-


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because those two makes a great couple


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for breaking my heart  
@Overdrive Banned because sigh

jk btw


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Overdrive @alostgirl Banned because sorry, I'm already taken.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because ouch. It hurts, lmao. I'm moving to France then xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking Steph was single.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@*StephCurry
*@*alostgirl

*lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive

Banned for not banning me 
@Kevin001

Banned because now I know, and google says he has kids. I'm out lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning myself because I feel bored
@Kevin001 Banned because that's the thing, I don't know what to do.

@ it's 9:30pm where I live. going to bed in about an hour's time lol. lol at the crush part, I no longer have one so...yep. I may consider writing a poetry lol. Need some inspiration xD any topic suggestions? lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling bored. Do something girl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @Kevin001 Banned because that's the thing, I don't know what to do.


Banned because you could be doing a lot of things. School work, writing more poetry, talking to your crush, etc. I have a feeling its really late where you're at? Sleep maybe?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned, this aint no chat room to be chatting but thanks for giving me reasons to ban you guys further into the abyss of bannedom ville...He has a point though, do something creative, read a book or some **** lost girl, write some poetry to us for banning you, **** like that, work out or something..while i ban these fools who cannot properly ban !!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.

Roses are red
Violets are blue @goingcrazy, I am banning you 
Because as the queen,
Banning you, I can

Done.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for single word banning


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint

You're a mint who can fly

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@alostgirl

You're a girl who is lost. 
but thats not why i'm banning you. 
Banned for mentioning.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being 19 year olds, no teens allowed. (okay, this time i banned for a weak reason but had to point out those similarities between these people for some reason.)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> Banned.
> 
> Roses are red
> Violets are blue @goingcrazy, I am banning you
> ...


*Abolish the queen ! Let's overthrow her guys !!*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an adult.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for leaving your Supreme throne and then returning. Welcome back!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the warm welcome


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for even attempting to compete for my throne.
I am the queen, and will always be.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're a queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being inspired  I need some inspiration too, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because inspiration should come from within


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not revealing the means of how a mint can fly.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that is a secret!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for living in Texas


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Michel Platini.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who that is.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he was a great soccer player that turned into a very naughty boy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling football 'soccer' -.-


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for showing me that I've become too Americanized. I mean Americanised. Please forgive me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can never be too Americanized.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for spouting drivel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being doubtful for tonight.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for tilde usage.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because MONica Lewinski was doing naughty things in the 90s.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because MON on the NYSE is the Monsanto Company.
Time to buy shares..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because without Chandler ParMONs, the Mavs don't stand a chance of winning another game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking nonsense. Wtf is a mon?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha Banned for not knowing!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't know either and now I feel left out and emotionally distressed


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because with this post, I am now 9th all-time on this banning thread. Get on my level scrubs :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a ninja mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@StephCurry Banned for being proud of that, lmao.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because going by the number of posts in this thread, @StephCurry and @alostgirl are the king and queen of active mons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned for being mean 
@Orb - banned because we're not a couple -.-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry I just have to do anything I can to make sure you don't play tonight.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I won't need to


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's strong


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being french


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the ninja banning in this thread is burgeoning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using big words. I so had to google burgeoning, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for googling.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*Kevin001* Banned because you should have known that word.
@StephCurry Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting people to know words.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning, lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for hypocrisy :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for saying what I was going to say, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because jumpman don't need no introduction.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning 24/7 and for being on here when you should be chasing skirts right now. *Cough*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the phrase_ chasing skirts_.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you Americans have some weird phrases :haha

edit: @Kevin001 banned for telling me to chase skirts at 11:20 PM :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a wannabe American.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for such ridiculousness, I already said I don't want to be American :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for protesting too much. You know you wanna be American. :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being in denial.

^^ banned for ninja banning and echoing my sentiments. He will come around eventually...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having no mood.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having the correct mood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what is a _correct _mood? Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the irony of being an assassin and having a mood of 'dead'.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for overuse of the word _mon_.
@Orb Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a homebody. Live a little, sheesh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me edit my post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for drinking too much tea.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I like tea. I don't.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not liking tea.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because f*** tea.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning him for not liking tea.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against people of your own age.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for forgetting the sacrifices you made.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a basketball-playing mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a happy mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an orbital mon.


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Banned for misspelling the word 'man'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he wasn't trying to spell man, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male mon. Lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's happy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a happy girl..:c


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the enduring struggle of having a happy mood yet having this tested by being banned for being happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me and for not having a mood.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being confused


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Look Steph Curry, you're a supreme overlord, making endless 3's in the basket, endless slam dunks with your trophy lady in the bedroom but you forget one thing.... 
you're a curry. BANNED


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for dining here every night.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for not putting Spanish subtitles.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the youngest person in this thread.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being the coolest,kindest guy in this forum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for complimenting me and for having Coldplay in your signature. I love that song, really touchy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having coldplay in your signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't need too. My quote is cool af.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you make a good point...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know right, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being daring.


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar that's hypnotic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for having a creepy avatar guy who needs a napkin!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for have 134,145 posts, which is 34,145 over the federal limit.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for being sneaky and stealing skeletons from Peoria McNilton's basement and taking them to the pudding shop to make skeleton pudding pie for Cleotilda Mennington and causing Georgie Porgie pudding and pie to kiss a chimp and make her cry.


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

Banned for having a face.

Damn, you're banned for being too quick and posting faster than me.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Michael1983 said:


> B


Banned for having a musical rib cage that plays haunting melodies that cause Yancy Piltrick to spin in circles madly through the halls of Gremblrose Manor until Heidi May has to stop her and take her to the infirmary for Mongoose Pills.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having the soul of a writer.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for making us blush


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Wait, what?

Banned for saying I made you blush...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm tired of banning you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling tired of banning the queen xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling better and for making more new friends.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being too kind to the queen


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you need to be more kind to the queen!

@Kevin001 Banned for always being so kind and nice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for inspiring me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being so nice again! I am happy you're inspired. I'm really happy with life at the moment, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a guy in your life right now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being obsessed with people having a significant other -.-


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the king is back !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because I don't fall in love easily, lol. Pretty certain I'm bound to find someone at some point, just not interested for now 

@StephCurry Banned for banning my fav person :c

@Overdrive Banned because the king is non-existent. As the Queen, I rule.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling me your favourite person


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my favorite person.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having a favourite person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being banned


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for an animated avatar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being sick :c aww, get well soon!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning for signature changing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning the person who banned me for changing my signature.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the confusing ban


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for banning the queen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with the queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being right!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because olé olé


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having no mood.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a mood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because moods are fun, and you should have one too.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for setting the mood.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for driving a Ferrari


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being better looking than me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for putting yourself down. You've had a lot of compliments on your looks - accept them


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for still driving.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being happy, congrats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an amazing person. Don't put yourself down like that.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for kidnapping @StephCurry away from this thread.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for saying that the King was kidnapped


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying I kidnapped him. Lmao xD 

I think his probably busy lol. Don't accuse me of such terrifying accusations :c


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I have the proof


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to 
refute the queen.

Your king is probably at a basketball court or at a club somewhere in London. Good luck finding him lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the king will doubtless return with a status of 'drunk' or 'hung over' :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning for banning me for the possibility that Steph might return drunk....this is a weak ban. I object.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because only Phoenix Wright can object.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned to refute the holy queen


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned myself cus i'm bored and it's the only thing funny to do in sas, yeeeeh !!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

interdit pour la cueillette sur la personne française
(google translate)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha Banned because I played basketball for 6 hours and now my body is dead :fall


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for playing basketball for six hours. Hope you had fun


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not going to support your king at his basketball court for 6 hours.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Orb said:


> interdit pour la cueillette sur la personne française
> (google translate)


lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a foreigner.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for not banning him.


Banned because i cant not do this my queen


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Interdit pour incliner devant la Reine
(google translate)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not speaking English.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you should know french (cause Louisiana lol)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Mexican mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for knowing my ethic background...


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for banning the banners of this banny place in the ban thread of bannery
@StephCurry Banned for stealing Matilda's rice
@flyingMint Banned for eating Grandma Ovaltine's petunia garden


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't regret a morsel of it


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for burping the alphabet after eating the petunia garden

@millenniumman75 Banned for putting mustard on your waffles so close to bedtime


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> @StephCurry Banned for stealing Matilda's rice


Banned for having phagocytes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating Oreos without milk.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not having a 3-point contest with me.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for banning other people a lot


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have no life, that's why I do it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I would love to have a 3-point contest with you. Too bad you live a million miles away, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 4,600 miles away. When I come to Louisiana you better be ready.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I demand this game take place in Texas where I can see it and applaud endlessly 

...I'll just leave who I'm rooting for in the air


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sitting on the fence.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we all know who @flyingMint is rooting for


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned cus he's a pro


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banni pour changer votre avatar
(GT)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I would be drunk tonight.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because there's still time, and also banned because it's Saturday in the UK.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing its Saturday in the UK, I didn't know that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned because it just passed midnight here. Perfect time to watch Cavs vs Pistons

@Orb Banned because I'll probably get drunk this weekend... not tonight


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Orb Bannie car il utilise google traduction


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned parce que tu as vingt-trois ans. I think that's right, didn't use google translate. :b


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because yes !


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for inviting constipated ninjas to Heidi's birthday


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for brushing your teeth before breakfast.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having 3 heads watching on the avatar

EDIT: Banned for posting before me to ban the person above me!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being late


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned because you were late but you could still ban me anyway
@StephCurry Banned for making overdrive late
@Orb Banned for being trapped on waffle island


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for serial killer banning


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm the only killer here.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I want to play AC: Syndicate on PC but is it any good that is the question.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have no idea. I have Assassins Creed III for my PS3 but I got bored and didn't finish it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not upgrading to a PS4.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I rarely have time to play video games. Even if I did, I'm a student so I don't have the £££ to get a PS4 ;(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a PS3. The best thing I had was a PS2. My video game playing days are over.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a console peasant.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'll still wreck you at Halo, chief. Just like Arby did


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because Arbiter wishes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Cortana likes Arbiter more than you.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because she wouldn't know anything anyway, she's a grill.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for disrespecting grills.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the grill touched me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a boy!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@TuxedoChief Banned for currently having '169' in your posts number which is the same number of posts that I got in my last thread 
@alostgirl banned for ruining my ban.. -.-


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being ninja banned.

C'mon Curry, get ya' head in the game.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you're welcome


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for saying someone is welcome.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm proud.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurryBanned for being a killer 0.o

@TuxedoChief -.- the queen bans you for a series of crimes.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja-banned queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for disrespecting your queen.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you _are_ no queen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you don't want me to get my head in the game.

Bad things will happen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for further worsening our enmity.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it can't be worsened.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in New Zealand


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for wanting people to be happy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because

She was often optimistic
But when it came to matters regarding @TuxedoChief
She transformed into a skeptic.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for letting yourself easily become a skeptic.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because only when it comes to you. -.-

our long history of enmity...sigh


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for only having that mindset when it comes to me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a petty argument.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it all really started with a cookie....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because nobody cares about your cookies.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for doing my job.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being cynical.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha Banned because after watching so many seasons of your series, your personality has rubbed off on me.

@alostgirl banned for using a lame reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for entertaining me. Keep it up guys. opcorn


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you haven't been keeping it up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for influencing people to be notorious like you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for experiencing happiness.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me for an even lamer reason.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using lame.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using the word 'banned'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a pro at basketball.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being inspired.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have a reason to be inspired


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because just like Curry, it's me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for ninja banning.

@alostgirl Banned because what is your reason? Tell me!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that couldn't have been more perfect even if you tried.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@TuxedoChief What do you mean "because just like Curry, it's me."? Banned for the confusing post.
@Kevin001 I've been feeling more happier ever since I started writing again  It's heartwarming to know that someone actually teared up at one of my post. Really heartwarming.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not remembering what was going on in the last page.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because although Masterchief is very retarded and clueless in the Arby 'n' Chief series, he is still heroic and inspirational.. :lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned 4 graet justis!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for comparing my inspiration to a retarded and clueless character. -.-


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using that dash face.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a plastic dick.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because hot damn, that's two in a row.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am leaving.

Bye


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for abdicating the throne of this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@StephCurry banned for being such a great shooter that it looks like a bloody video game when you pull up from 35 feet and hit nothing but net.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you just banned yourself and praised yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because yes I did. Problem?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. Banned because I have a lot of problems.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having problems.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I got 99 problems but a b*tch ain't one. 

HIT ME


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be hit.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for calling me a *****. That's really disrespectful.
@samantha banned because people are rude for unnecessary reasons.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is out of control.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for trying to control this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because they're part of the lyrics to a song.
@alostgirl - LOL wtf?? They're just lyrics. How was I calling you a *****?? :lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for double banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I didn't ban her.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for undermining authority.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not respecting my authoritah.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you have no authority.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because you killed Kenny.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ all of you banned for the triple ninja-ban wtf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I will always rule.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that's not you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @StephCurry Banned because you killed Kenny.


Banned because no-one gave a **** about Kenny.


TuxedoChief said:


> Banned because that's not you.


Banned because that's not me:


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a youtube video with crappy editing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the purpose of the video was to make a music video with minimal cost. Still got 11+ mill views :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for causing chaos in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that is my no. 1 responsibility as the ruler of this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being such a rebellious person


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because that is my no. 1 responsibility as the ruler of this thread.


Banned for making 402 3's this season I mean WTF :mum

@alostgirl banned for being a rebellious teen.

anotha 1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for using the wrong username when you mentioned me.
@StephCurry Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry my dude, are you ok??

lol, stop praising/scolding yourself 0.o

and I am not rebellious, actually. never was, never will be. ahem


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my thoughts are sporadicccc.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for planning to be drunk soon


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because alcohol is my only true friend IRL.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I disallow you, and forbid you from saying that again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to control what people say.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling crappy


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

This is the most boring thread ever. Keep it dead please, I hate seeing it everyday in New Posts.

.|.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not putting the thread on your ignore list if it annoys you so much.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree too.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I also agree (except my agreement is much more classy than anyone else's)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Orb @alostgirl @flyingMint

You're all banned for agreeing with me.

Wait, what?

:b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for mentioning me (despite the fact that I kinda enjoy it)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@alostgirl banned for mentioning my peasant self


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for entertaining me. You guys never fail to amaze me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I LOVE BECKY SWIFT!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned for you ain't no peasant


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@alostgirl banned because does that mean I'm a Jester?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for being sentimental. Aww, group hug...

:group


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for starting a group hug but only mentioning one person partaking in said group hug


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> ...for having an avatar who has a beard that's better than mine!


Banned since banning out of sequence seems to be in fashion.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned
Banned
Banned


All of you


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Nien nien nien banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because it was implied that the whole group was involved.
@Orb Banned.
@alostgirl Banned also.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for no reason. And multi-banning.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was an Orb

also @SamanthaStrange 
It would have been nice to have been included


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I was too lazy to list all of you, sorry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the group hug. I'm not really the hugging type, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am really the hugging type.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because are you? Ugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not being the hugging type which is actually a great thing since not being the hugging type makes a group hug all the more awkward and fun lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that's kind of true.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

banned for hair whipped around your arm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ruining the party. 
@flyingMint Banned because you might be right, lol. As long as I'm in between @alostgirl and @SamanthaStrange I'll be good. :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned for triple banning and creating a hug sandwich which I actually would agree with


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for using the word "sandwich" therefore reminding me that I need to eat my sandwich.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I now want both a sandwich and a hug. :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

and... BANNED 
but heres your hug
:group


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that sandwich has way too much meat on it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you can never have too much meat on a sandwich


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh and.......no comment, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for liking girls with glasses.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who doesn't? Such a turn on.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm starting to ship the two of you ... lol 
also, for making my harmless sandwich comment sexual lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using lol twice in one post.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using lol once in one post.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

^ Not banned because fack this thread

@*SamanthaStrange* Thank u girl for mentioning the ignore thread function, because I didn't know it and I was too lazy to find out myself. I'll start using it from now on. Now I'll leave all of you and your boring lives alone forever :lol

To the next poster:

.|.

and goodbye


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You ban the person above you. You can't just pick and choose who you're banning. Goddamn, people, have you no decency?

@*eukz* , you're banned for speaking German in Chile.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

^ This isn't Chile though, we're in an Internet forum, duh. If you think I speak german IRL, you're banned 

PS: Do I look like I care about the rules of this thread? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for disowning thread rules.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for spending way too much time in this thread.


Oops, didn't meant to quote.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not spending enough time in this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a light bulb that is both grumpy and happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being angry. Why? I've never seen this side of you, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 You are banned a million times for asking me why I am angry. I am actually not always nice. I mean I'm generally nice, but I am hot-tempered and I get ****ing pissed off at times. I can also be sarcastic and grumpy lol. I guess I can be as quiet/nice as a kitten and as pissed off as a tigress, really depends.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just want to see you smile.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because there's no other threads that I feel I can contribute in.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a cool accent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@kevinOo1 Banned for being sweet.   @StephCurry Banned for feeling sad.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for not being happy


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Banned for not being happy


Ban because you're a wonderful person


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being too kind


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a cool guy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling better and for writing more.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because he's got an idea


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned parce que tu avoir no mood. Translated: Banned because you have no mood.

Sigh, I tried, I really did try :c How would you rephrase the above sentence in French?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Everyone on this last page is banned for too many happy feelings.

Happiness hurts my sensibilities.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning all of us for being happy folks :c

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a YouTube link in your sig.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned because she's learning french 
@*alostgirl* Bannie parce que tu n'as pas d'humeur


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned fo keep breathing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for telling me the translation! merci,ami. je hope to improve en parle francaise. I am really sorry for murdering your beautiful language :c


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because only English is allowed here.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being the moderator
@alostgirl it's okay


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive Bannie parce que tu have no signature xD
@Kevin001 Banned for not encouraging bilingualism in this thread 0.o


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning two people.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned for lurking


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Purin Land


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for "embracing within"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for multicolored signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking anime characters.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having 22,346 posts !


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having 22,346 posts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flying.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because i say so, i earned legitimacy and seniority so i can do this to you and you will have to deal with it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for playing a dangerous game


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Banned because I enjoy banning the incocent.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I enjoy banning the guilty.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because he know Mr.Robot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because season 2 premieres July 13.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

nice !, can't wanted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I've never seen that show.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you should


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar and signature.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your ice cream with me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I actually would share my ice cream with you, lol. Not sure what kind you like though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not paying attention to my endless posts about what kind of ice cream I like. JK. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for just kidding.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for still being hurt.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I think its chocolate?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ban so you can spend less time here and transcend sa,


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^Banned for being male.

@Kevin001 Banned because I'm coming for you tomorrow. Make sure your team is ready.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because chocolate, peanut butter, and caramel are my top 3 flavors. :b


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i know youre lonely but dont conversate in the banning thread, or else i will ban you


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not banning her.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ban you because you are asking me to be ruthless, that is not nice bro


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned once again for liking The Boondocks.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm dropping 35+ points on your team tomorrow.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being 19, nineteennnnn !!!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what's wrong with being 19? :b


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because nothing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I fear no man and you better pray you don't get hurt again or you can kiss the rest of the playoffs goodbye.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for truth


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos I agree


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint @Kevin001 @alostgirl Banned because don't ever talk to me again EVAR.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't do anything.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banning @alostgirl for not knowing what she did.

I'm also banning @SamanthaStrange for not knowing about Mr. Robot


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning for being an adult! Also banned for banning 2 people in a row.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for also being an adult...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 'innocent'.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being sad


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being British


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because 19!? Nineteen? NINE ****ING TEEN!!!???﻿ okay i stop


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stopping.
@alostgirl - Banned for calling me American


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive banned for possible sexual reference in your post. @StephCurry Banned for not having a significant other in life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for reminding me I'll be forever alone...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for beating me to the ban 
@StephCurry I DIDN'T MEAN IT IM SORRY FOR BEING MEAN


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because I meant at present times. -.-

@flyingMint banned for being american. Banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's wrong


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not being clear of what is wrong  @alostgirl banned for discrimination


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's OK I'm used to being made fun of.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an awesome person. Just make fun of us back lol. and seriously, I think 95% of people in this thread are single, so not making fun of ya....and I'm sorry!!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because I only said it because you had banned alostgirl for being innocent and so I did the same! I did not mean for it to be taken seriously!! I'm so sorry!!!!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you will be judge by the King


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint You are banned for being a single spongebob. wtf is wrong with me lol...
@Overdrive Banned for ninja banning.
@Overdrive I can't post any posts for now as I have reached my post limits. But what's that weird song for? lol..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because single is my middle name


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint banned because there's no need to apologise, I know you're just joking and you're a cool guy


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the King has redeemed me
and also for spelling apologize with an s

...I know it's an English thing.... I know we Americans are problematic....but still lol

EDIT: i got beat to the ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting beat to the ban.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for reminding me of my failures lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reminding me that I reminded you of your failures.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being reminded.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being reminded by others


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not proposing to DJ Khaled.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread got boring fast.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling my thread boring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because isn't that dude already married...and why would I ever propose to him? 0.o lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because we can make it fun again.
@StephCurry @alostgirl Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for mentioning me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for multi banning


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I ship them too, ahem, you know who


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because MHMMMM YES ALL DAY LOL


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning 
@alostgirl Banned for pretending to be innocent. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because it sucks that they don't have chocolate, pb, and caramel ice cream as one flavor.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for being innocent.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being cool


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for also being cool


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange I ship you both!! hahaha, jk 
@itsjch @Overdrive banned for being 23 years old.
@flyingMint Banned for being a teenager!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@alostgirl banned for mentioning and for also being a teenager!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the same gender as my mother.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being the same gender as my father lol and side note: two people need to be sitting in a tree


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being subtle, at all. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree. Sitting under and ahem...high five @flyingMint. Banned for being a great alliance


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I love this alliance! High five back lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm confused as ****


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for spongebob.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because spongebob can never be banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what is going on anymore.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm more confused than you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @flyingMint is the best alliance ever and we both know what;s going on  hahaha

lol at the confused people above.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not really confused, lol. I could really use somebody right now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because... "I can see them holding hands walking on the beach toes in the sand"... (yes I just quoted JT)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes dear @flyingMint. I can also envision them dancing under the rain and growing old together ;.;


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because YESS they can grow old on bleecker street!!! (<which is the title of a really nice song)about looooooove <3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for clarifying the confusion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

yay, omg another romantic soul <3 lololol

Banned because I concede with every word you ever said.

My dear @StephCurry, banned for ninja banning. Do you wanna join our alliance? lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being OTT.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what does OTT mean

also.... wedding planning needs to begin ASAP


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because sigh. y u so difficult??
@flyingMint banned for planning ahead in advance....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.
@flyingMint Over the top


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having 2,222 posts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having 2,797 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being mysterious and for frustrating me at times.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using a good reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a confusing mon...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm anything_ but_ confusing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because most people are confusing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of evidence.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because my entire life is evidence. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for providing anecdotal evidence.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the "Sleepy Floyd game" was a catalyst for increased interest in the NBA in the Bay Area which was furthered by new coach Don Nelson, who engineered another successful string of wins in the late 1980s and early 1990s with the high-scoring trio of point guard Tim Hardaway, guard Mitch Rich*mon*d and forward Chris Mullin (collectively known as "Run TMC" after the rap group Run-D.M.C.).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for randomness.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha Banned because Andre Drum*MON*d shot the worst free throw % in NBA history this season.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> :haha Banned because Andre Drum*MON*d shot the worst free throw % in NBA history this season.


Banned for winning back-to-back MVPs.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

BANNED for random NBA comment.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of random NBA comments.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a legend


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the G.O.A.T @MichaelJordan requested I ban you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't get it


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned because i understood the acronym


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me google it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because everything is confusing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because when you think about it that is true


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^Banned for ninja banning me.
@alostgirl - Banned for being easily confused.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint @StephCurry Banned for out of order bans.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we really should consider waiting 30 seconds before replying to a post


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I give no f***s


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned for confusing me every single day.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@*Steph*Curry banned because LONDON


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because London is the greatest city on Earth.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I know I'm being annoying lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't think so lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for bowing down to greatness.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because who cares about your king.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning for the millionth time.

@StephCurry Banned because you will never be top 10.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you're back! Welcome


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^Banned for welcoming Kevin.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned because you will never be top 10.


Banned because I want some of whatever you're smoking.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because this is a drug free zone lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm allowed to do drugs I'm a big boy now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because True but your career is still a baby


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I forbid you from taking drugs...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@alostgirl Banned for getting in the way.

@flyingMint Banned because exactly. I'm not even in my prime yet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because drugs are bad, mkay?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I am permanently banning you if you take drugs.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for not giving a reason for her ban

NM She edited still banned tho.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because drugs are bad, mkay?


Banned because how you like to suck my *****, Mr. Garrison?

(it's a south park reference guys don't report plz kthx)


alostgirl said:


> Banned. I am permanently banning you if you take drugs.


Banned because too late... I've already smoked weed on several occasions :lol
@Tymes Rhymes Banned for the creepy avatar.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because BUT WHAT ABOUT YOUR CAREER! WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it doesn't stop me from getting buckets


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread would be better suited to live updates to avoid all you ninjas out there.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

@StephCurry

Banned because you find it creepy. Thank you though.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I once watched a mythbusters episode that said it makes you slower


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for believing everything you see on TV.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@flyingMintBanned for flopping professionally. I hope it pays well.
@StephCurryBanned for being a mon-umental ninja


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja-banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it does, flopping is its own reward... (it also pays about 2.5 mil. a year aye)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm getting 11+ million this year

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...rome..69i57.2234j0j1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

get on my level scrub.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being overpaid.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm not surprised by that figure


I need to get on that level, I'm gonna call myself a scrub until then


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being paid about right for professional flopping.
Banned as well for being a scrub.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how much does it pay to be an orb?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it pays $2 billion a year.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned because how does a mint fly?

EDIT: Damn I'm late; banning myself for that one


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that is a secret

It's really quite simple when a mint flies they {CLASSIFIED}


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@Tymes Rhymes Banned for ur avatar wtf is that


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because how does a flint my?
Edit: everyone banned for being ninja mons.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for ยรค


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not being in East Sydney.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how do you know East Sydney exists

oh wait....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because everyone left.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because now I feel lonely


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned both of you for being lonely.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling confused. C'mon Kevin, don't be


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for making me miss Kevin's post



itsjch said:


> @Tymes Rhymes Banned for ur avatar wtf is that


Banned for not knowing Mr. Robot.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because How does Tyme rhyme?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not responding back to me in your blog post.



alostgirl said:


> C'mon Kevin, don't be


What does that mean?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

can't ban Kevin he's a part of fsociety.
@flyingMint Banned for killing the thread by not knowing the essential answer to life. How does Tyme Rhyme?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. How does Tyme Rhyme?
@Kevin001 I meant that don't be confused, Kevin  yolo


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

alostgirl said:


> Yes. How does Tyme Rhyme?


Banned for not banning me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning

@Kevin001 I had no clue you left a comment omg


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for responding back, thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling amused now


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Idk why but seeing this emote  makes me so happy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @flyingMint, it's great to be happy 

btw, did our ship ever sail?? 0.o


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about sail boats and sh*t, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you need to get one one buddy if you know what I mean ha ha 
@alostgirl Banned because hmmmm no it has not .... something has to be done about this


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned because exactly, my homie, something has to be done about this...what do you suggest??


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for not studying and wasting time on SAS


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned bcos sigh, I am procrastinating :c


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned bcos sigh, I am procrastinating :c


Banned for making feel lonely.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm sorry that you feel lonely?...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for no reason and I suggest we have a group hug and then leave the two hugging on their own lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for conspiring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for eavesdropping.

@flyingMint Banned for being a smart mint. :group

True love is worth the fight. When I see the future, I see a wedding, babies and a beautiful future ahead.

Our ship has to sail


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's not a conspiracy when it comes to love <3

^that one was for Kev lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for staying up so late.



alostgirl said:


> True love is worth the fight. When I see the future, I see a wedding, babies and a beautiful future ahead.


Aww, that is so cute. I want that one day .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned because I agree 10/10. See my post update above lol.
@Kevin001 Awwwwwwwww  Banned. Gives us all hope.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Everyone is banned AGAIN for it getting too happy in here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because as the queen, this thread is built on the foundation of happiness and optimism. You aren't banning no one  Why not join our happy club lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree and it does give us all hope lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned because I am inspired to start a matchmaking agency. Off topic lolol


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for making my 200th post~


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for gloating.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that profile pic...like seriously 0.o


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I like his avatar :lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for still driving a Ferrari


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@Overdrive Banned ce la vi!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's trying to speak french


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because he's trying to speak french


Banned because my name is french >8D


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because oui, votre nom est en francais. rip French.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she hasn't made any mistake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for encouraging her to speak more French.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a lightbulb that illuminates 24/7


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned Ne pas tester mes competences en francais vous perdrez silly girl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned yin wei wo bu hui shiqu de. 

good luck translating this in google translate, ahem.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> banned yin wei wo bu hui shiqu de.
> 
> good luck translating this in google translate, ahem.


Banned for not speaking french hahahaha get on skype.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banni parce que tu parle pas chinese...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing avatars.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a prophet


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because i already banned you on pm before, now i will do it publicly so all your fronds can see >;D


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Going crazy said:


> Banned because i already banned you on pm before, now i will do it publicly so all your fronds can see >;D


Banned because i'm not scared of you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for getting banned on PM


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being happy again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her for no good reason. Everyone should be happy.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being right


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

itsjch said:


> Banned for not speaking french hahahaha get on skype.





alostgirl said:


> Banni parce que tu parle pas chinese...





Kevin001 said:


> Banned for changing avatars.





Going crazy said:


> Banned because i already banned you on pm before, now i will do it publicly so all your fronds can see >;D





Overdrive said:


> Banned for being right


banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being very bitter right now, lol. Better be ready to play later.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for having the same avatar hehe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I rotate avatars every so often and banned for finally putting a pic of yourself back up.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for rotating avatars


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still having SpongeBob as your avatar. Change it! Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I hope you're ready for me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a sad mon.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having 1 blog entries


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having no blog entries


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@OverdriveBanned for having 0 blog entries.

@flyingMint banned for both ninja banning and using the same reason.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I really want scrambled eggs now


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for being from texas.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's grim up North.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is true :lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being close friends with Milleniumman, the guy who greets us.
(jk, he's a kool dude.)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

wtf, this steph curry got in the way


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ruining this thread.

@StephCurry banned for playing awful right now and because James Harden doing his thing.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because Tony Parker is the best !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he is pretty good, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for rooting for the rockets again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we lost by 27, lol.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for cheering me up a little

@Overdrive Banned for being Freddy Benson from ICarly

@itsjch Banned for yelling at Mary Poppins

@alostgirl Banned for musical chairs


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for causing flying mints to knock over the royal princess while she went for a walk


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for a reason which I refuse to mention


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for not telling the reason


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being in Uk


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Everyone is banned for not posting in any other thread in the last few hours!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because on *Friday, 24 April 1998*
It was Friday, under the sign of Taurus. The US president was Bill Clinton (Democratic). In that special week of April people in US were listening to Too Close by Next. In UK It's Like That by Run-DMC vs Jason Nevins was in the top 5 hits. Les Misérables, directed by Bille August, was one of the most viewed movies released in 1998 while Don't Sweat the Small Stuff ... And It's All Small Stuff by Richard Carlson was one of the best selling books.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the random fact, thanks. Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone yet today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where have you been all day? I've been lonely here, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I had a family thing, and now I'm tired and grumpy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because maybe you should eat some chocolate, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for assuming I'm not already eating some, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally embracing your looks.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for use of the tilde


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar. Good job, lol.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Abdullah98 banned for not being creative


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for keeping mustard flavored cupcakes in the artininervop closet with the klootch tops.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I could never keep mustard flavored cupcakes in my closet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because mustard flavored cupcakes, wtf?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because exactly and welcome back


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine. And thanks.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me on account of my feelings


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I get banned for my moods all the time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being moody. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning me for being moody.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for banning the guy who said i ruined this thread, i wanted to get his ***.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you should get his *** lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys crack me up. Thanks for the laughs, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for laughing. JK. :laugh:


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for nothing, both of you guys are banned ! And samantha just by default, you are just collateral damage for being in the way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling me collateral damage.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because since leaving her husband Josh, Erica's younger sister Samantha, who was once the "safe" one, is no longer playing by the rules. Last season, Sam started with a clean slate, which led to a new surgeon job, and an exciting new relationship with a thrill-seeking custodian named Lenin. This season, a major surprise is in store for Sam, one she wasn't expecting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what show is that?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the show is called 'Being Erica', with a character called Samantha Strange.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for that coincidence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Orb Banned because I didn't know that, that's so random, lol.
@flyingMint Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no one watches that show. You're not missing out.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because at least 7,539 who rated the show at a normalized 7.5/10 , do.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because are those nielsen ratings?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing that they are IMDB ratings.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting people to know that.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Orb Banned for wearing tin foil shoes
@SamanthaStrange Banned for not appreciating mustard cupcakes
@flyingMint Banned for not letting Kevin watch the movie but the big kids can, why can't he, and then telling him you are on the phone with a lady in Monteal talking about potato chips and frisbees while Uncle Frank continues to let the other kids watch the movie that isn't rated R, then Buzz came was mean to Kevin and taunting him with his pet tarantula.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh so hard, lol. I'm dying here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@lonerroom Banned for being so unique with your bans.
@Kevin001 Ninja!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because thank you
@Kevin001 Banned for choking


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kevin wanted to watch Strange Gone Wild and I refused to allow him to do so 

(yes you read that correctly)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@lonerroom Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me with that gif and for not banning the teen above you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for calling me a teen, I'M AN ADULT KEVIN

...well sorta...
lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because... @lonerroom 's user title is Cellar Door, so I think he's a Donnie Darko fan, that's what the gif is from. 
@flyingMint Banned twice because I skipped banning you before. :b


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for not being an adult. *cbf to fix*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to bed. Goodnight all. Have fun banning.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being correct, I do like Donnie Darko, and Cellar Door really is one of the most beautiful words in the English Language


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you're going to make someone very sad


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just now understanding your little reference earlier, lol. 
@StephCurry banned for being hurt.
@alostgirl banned for sleeping.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned because feel like that ban wasn't meant for me


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Ban because this ban is definitely meant for you, my friend Mr. Mint. BANNED.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I ****ing loved every second of that ban lmao


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for loving bans.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Wait a minute, Youre banned for dissing that man , and also being hypocritical !


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for asking someone to wait for 60 seconds.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for having a weird username lol how can the light be dark anyway?  I do like the combination of "dark" and "light" tho


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for error


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned for banning for error


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@TuxedoChief Banned for growing up in the in the time of electrocuted hair styles and neon
@JustALonelyHeart Banned for not sharing skittles with Kiki and Sue
@Dark Light Banned for sitting next to Prudence, the girl who eats used bandaids, in the cafeteria
@Orb Banned for spraying windex on your sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Amon Banned for short bans
@zonebox Banned for being a box full of cookies and slinkies
@alostgirl Banned for not watching iCarly today
@Going crazy Banned for sitting on a chair today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing to the King


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Amon Banned for leaving your crown in the bathroom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speaking without permission


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not having an avatar after 4 years.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh and for being a fake doctor.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting blown out yesterday, when I hardly played.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being an NBA fan living in London.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we need more NBA fans in the UK.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the better team won yesterday. I'm just glad we got one game.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being humble and for having a slippery home court.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I fear the worst for you, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because me too  Also banned because I want to be able to shoot like @StephCurry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning yourself.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for lurking.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my older brother will soon be a doctor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having an older brother. I wish I had one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we haven't been close until last year as he bullied me for most of my life... but we're close bros now. So it's not always what it seems :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for being close to your brother now. JK.

@Kevin001 Banned because you can have my older brothers. :lol
@Orb Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned of brothers.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for not banning when in fact there was a brother banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my epic thread almost hit 250 posts but I made sure to get it locked :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Orb Banned for overuse of the word banning.
@StephCurry Banned for getting a thread locked.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it was getting out of hand.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm surprised it went on so long without the lock :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what took me so long :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it was a pretty interesting thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling my thread interesting yet not posting on it. You too @Orb :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't like conflict, so I try not to contribute to such threads. I just read them.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

Banned because you think this is an interesting thread.I think the same.
Please, never close down this thread.We're having so much fun


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm sorry to hear you got banned from a certain forum. You're welcome here though 
@SamanthaStrange - Banned for being a pacifist. :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because I don't like conflict, so I try not to contribute to such threads. I just read them.


Likewise although I almost posted a 'mon' sentence :lol



StephCurry said:


> Banned because I'm sorry to hear you got banned from a certain forum. You're welcome here though
> @SamanthaStrange - Banned for being a pacifist. :b


Banned for being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not clarifying what a mon sentence is :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread went 0 to 100 real quick.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Drake fan.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I only ever see you in this thread among a few others as well.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being observant.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the Warriors enjoyed a great start to the 2005-06 season, entering the new year with a plus .500 winning percentage for the first time since 1994, but managed to win only 13 more games through the end of March due to injuries. Davis often found himself at odds with new head coach Mike *Mon*tgomery (used to dealing with college players in his long tenure at Stanford) and failed to remain healthy, playing in just 54 games.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because ByMON Scott is a terrible coach.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being fine, nice one !


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a Soundcloud account which I most likely will check out since I like that type of music.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for liking that type of music.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling 'Fall' 'Autumn'


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@StephCurryBanned for not liking that type of music.
@thekloWN Banned for ninja banning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*StephCurry* Banned for banning someone for their taste in music.
@Orb Banned for ninja banning again.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I had to edit this post.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned of you banned for mentioning me.
@thekloWN banned for calling 'chips' 'fries'.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I like mentioning people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lurking.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*StephCurry* Banned for calling Chips, Crisps...
@*SamanthaStrange* banned for getting in the way of my ban. Actually, I'm not banning you. I'm sentencing you to an eternity of only being allowed to post in this thread.

Damn, nvm. He's too fast.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we say and pronounce things the _right_ way


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned because I already use up so many posts in this thread, lol. 
@StephCurry Banned for still pretending you don't wanna be American. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha Banned because_ I don't_! :b I'm proud to be British.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning. How do you move so fast aren't you supposed to be hurt, lmao.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for double banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for also double banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of originality.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling me unoriginal, and making me feel bad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having emotions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a robot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for digging up somebody's grave


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mysterious mon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for using a unique font. ASSIMILATE IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting a drunk pic of yourself.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I've got ban power yes I do 
I've got ban power how bout you?
I've got ban power yes I do. 
So I'll just ban you!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for that gets a 1/10


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being negative 24/7

@flyingMint Banned for the cute poem, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for calling my sophisticated prose "cute" lmao


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for changing avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for still being on overdrive


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Amon said:


> Banned for still being on overdrive


Banned for still being @Amon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your 15 seconds of banning fame should be over!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being infamous in this thread.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

^ banned for being from some location I don't even understand.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the answer is in your heart


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not explaining how long a mint can fly without running out of fuel, or it's propulsion mechanism.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an orbital mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the lulz


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

banned for spanking my team (Rockets) in the playoffs (@stephcurry)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using the word 'spanking'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not liking the word spanking .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there's too much spanking going on in here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using a cringey Friends gif.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being the ghost of SAS.

@SamanthaStrange banned because there can never be too much spanking.

@StephCurry banned for being out for at least 2wks, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm out for _2 weeks_?! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for overuse of the letter U.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not teaching @lonerroom how to dougie.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for closing that thread >:-(


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it was just constant arguing on there. I will PM my response to you


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for PM'ing 
oh wait i do that too..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for playing a dangerous game


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you said that before to someone, you are banning people for playing some dangerous game. Not allowed. *Banned*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because @Overdrive can say what he wants


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for winkage.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for inventing new words.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating new words.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to give a **** about new words.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for living in awkward land @StephCurry banned for ninja baning, your soo fast man


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for being 19 months pregnant

@StephCurry Banned for not talking about Fallout 4

@SamanthaStrange Banned for not continuing our discussion about about Donnie Darko

@Orb Banned for finding a mysterious goo in your pepsi

@Kevin011 Banned for not sharing yogurt with Yolanda
@flyingMint Banned for not escorting overdrive to the pregnancy room


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> @Overdrive Banned for being 19 months pregnant
> 
> @StephCurry Banned for not talking about Fallout 4
> 
> ...


Banned for making Emile Heskey miss the game-winner


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@The Starry night Banned for not sharing your gummy bears with Jeenkies
@AllTheSame Banned for Silent Bob's hat
@Amon Banned for putting cinnamon on your blanket


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because this is our baby


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for giving birth to 472 babies and 12 monkeys
@StephCurry Banned for hiding rice crispy treats from Hannah Suzanna Monte Carlo


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> banned because this is our baby





lonerroom said:


> @Overdrive Banned for being 19 months pregnant
> 
> @StephCurry Banned for not talking about Fallout 4
> 
> ...


 @lonerroom Banned for having a baby with @Overdrive :haha :rofl :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the baby is mine


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for kidnapping babies.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's not kidnapping, I'm just... borrowing it (someone has to hand over a synthesizer first)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because he's right


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint Banned because I have a half-Mexican friend who lives in Texas.
@Overdrive banned for being a ninja-banning mon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for discussing your international friendships lol
Edit: I have a half-english friend who lives in England.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I need to visit the U.S. And shoot pull-up 3's in front of everyone's faces.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you should fly out on MONday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for driving nowhere.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being inspired.
@Orb banned because I don't have the MONey to do it ;(


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning 


This one was for kev-- Banned because "every day is a winding road" so he is driving somewhere


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this is the first image that appears after googling 'flying mint'


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I know and I ****ing love it lmao 
might use that as an avatar


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@StephCurry banned for spraining your knee. Ffs, dude! I just heard....


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@lonerroom banned for banning multiple people at once (cheater)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a Rocket's fan. :high5


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@AllTheSame Banned for because its fun to play the banning game at the banny place and we got carried away by the banneries
@Kevin001 Banned for not wanting to sleep on the hideaway bed with Fuller because he had something to drink and he might wet the bed from drinking too much pepsi after pushing Buzz and making him barf up all the pizza


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because the baby is flyingMint's and Overdrive's babies because they ate snoodle goo pastries that cause pregnancies in bearded men
@Overdrive Banned for eating snoodle goo pastries that cause pregnancies in bearded men
@flyingMint Banned for not having a beard


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having four heads


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Kevin001 banned for high fiving yourself at my misery right now lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> @StephCurry banned for spraining your knee. Ffs, dude! I just heard....


Banned because Golden State's playoff run is in now big big trouble when they get to the 2nd round 


lonerroom said:


> @StephCurry Banned because the baby is flyingMint's and Overdrive's babies because they ate snoodle goo pastries that cause pregnancies in bearded men


Banned for giving them the snoodle goo pastries in the first place and ultimately being responsible for impregnating bearded men :nerd:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because all is not lost, just get back soon.

@AllTheSame Banned because I'm also a Rockets fan. For the last 12yrs to be exact.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@lonerroom banned because banning game is banned, banny place is off limits now and banneries all ran away


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@Kevin001 banned because you're not a big enough fan otherwise they'd be winning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just happy we won one game, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@lonerroom banned because how did you know I had no beard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning @Kevin001. Also banned for not having a beard.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because I hope you stop feeling sad soon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping 24 hours.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for staying awake 24/7.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being @Amon.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned because this sounds awesome


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because if there is a pic there, I can't see it (work place blocks certain sharing sites).


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned because not working on the job.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I can't see anything either


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the sea


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned because I ****ed up here you go


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we all make mistakes the important thing is that you accept it and embrace yourself. In the high mountains of the Himalayas lies a sweet beautiful stream of happiness which will finally allow you to reach nirvana and spread sunshine across miles and miles of whole wheat fields.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for having goku in a white suit as a dp.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Sydney Australia. I hope to go there one day, I only here good things from that place.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned if you have the money come down now the dollar is cheap for you guys.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for unintentionally initiating a SAS gathering in Australia.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for snooping on my ****. :c


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for writing bad checks


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@itsjch You're banned mate. For having a cooler accent than me.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for not even hearing my voice bruh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the clever use of images


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the compliment :blush


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm jealous of your 3 skills, and your image skills lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everyone is jealous of my 3 skills


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that could not be more true and also because how do you find these gifs so quickly


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's all part of the Curry secret


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my god that was brilliant


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because thank you thank you :blush


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because seriously how that was like less than 30 seconds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a 1-on-1 conversation in here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for watching The Voice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not wanting kids.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for creeping on her posts lol jk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how do you know I was creeping? Hmm.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because... I just happened to be reading that thread... or was I :banana


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for living near me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't live near membata


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the only teenager here at the moment.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because mustard flavored cupcakes, wtf?


Banned because I have to go to sleep.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being the only teenager here at the moment.


Banned because I'm one too


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how can we be sure you are one


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because how can we be sure you are one


Banned because I already posted a pic here


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that is true


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Abdullah98 said:


> Banned because I have to go to sleep.


Banned because why tell me? Lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Abdullah98 said:
> 
> 
> > Banned because I have to go to sleep.
> ...


Banned because asking why.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm not getting quote notifications from you, are you on a phone?


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because why tell me? Lol.


Banned because I'm on phone.

For real good night everyone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because as soon as I said that, I got the next one. Goodnight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being mysterious.



Abdullah98 said:


> Banned because I'm one too


Banned because I didn't get a notification saying you quoted me. Ugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for saying ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for not paying attention.
@flyingMint Banned for being 19.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being repulsed by my graceful youthful age.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm not repulsed, I'm envious. 19 was my favorite age.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for your envy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for changing your avatar again and because you better enjoy your youth while you can.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you're like a rubik's cube, no matter how hard I try I can never figure you out.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that second comment was filled with so much love i'm shipping so hard rn <3


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Kevantha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being creative and making me laugh, lol. Smh.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@AllTheSame Banned because one of the banneries snuck into your closet and laid eggs in your shoes and the morning you awoke to discover 152,345 baby banneries in your kitchen eating all of your cereal


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a vivid imagination.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for wreckless forum driving


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because I know that mint candies don't usually have beards in April


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Just banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking techno stuff.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm a techno head


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i need a synthesizer asap


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it depends on what genre you wanna make, but still, synthesizer are greatttt !


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I have FL Studio on my iOS devices.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about unimportant stuff.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because everything is important to someone.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned for the wisdom


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the wisdom teeth.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how....how did you know


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being my first ban of the day.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being my 640th post lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine for too long.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned cus she's right


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because youre right


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I ban the both of you for agreeing with her. :whip


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I found this on tumblr to correlate with your emote


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you're near the 666th post and it could summon the devil


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being new.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for being a mon impersonator.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never changing your avatar.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@millenniumman75 Banned for having the hiccups last year
@Kevin001 Banned for throwing up as a baby all over nanny McDroogle who had a pet poodle running all over the farm, she lost her cart full of marts until the beavers came to graze.
@flyingMint banned for forgetting about your shoes that you wore in kindergarten
@Orb Banned for being cranky


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> @millenniumman75 Banned for having the hiccups last year
> 
> @Kevin001 Banned for throwing up as a baby all over nanny McDroogle who had a pet poodle running all over the farm, she lost her cart full of marts until the beavers came to graze.
> 
> ...


Banned because I stole you and @Overdrive 's baby.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I stole you and @Overdrive 's baby.


Banned because the baby belongs to @flyingMint and @Overdrive but technically overdrive is the only parent because he consumed snoodle goo pastries


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@lonerroom Banned because @flyingMint is too irresponsible to be a father. Let me take care of it, I have a beard like @Overdrive


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@lonerroom Banned because i'm gonna make those baby soldiers and you will regret this


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it seems like this is the only thread I've been posting in lately.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's the only place to be (on this forum).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stating facts.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I am the most responsible person on planet Earth, I'm driving as I type this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for doing dangerous things! Don't.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being SaMONthaStrange.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning

that was for Samantha >>Banned because I just said I am the most responsible person on planet Earth. Nothing can stop me. Except maybe this cop behind me...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me worry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't even have a driving license ;( Not that it matters.. it's not like I have the MONey to afford one anyway :haha


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because neither do I, I was just trying to make a counter-example to the fact that I am irresponsible lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being silly.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being strange.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being funny


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being hella good looking. 
How many ladies melt in your presence? lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm ordering two-for-Tuesday Dominos deal which means I get 2 pizzas for the price of one mmmmmm....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not inviting me across the ocean to share some of that pizza.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'ma send some to you buddy, remember I'm making $11+ million


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because with those figures, I should be getting truckloads of Dominos lol


----------



## Ol11 (Oct 14, 2015)

Banned for not giving me a small loan of a million dollars.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a Trump reference


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for voting for Trump.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> How many ladies melt in your presence? lol


none


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you have to wait 30sec before posting


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@flyingMint Banned for the weird avatar. Did you draw that?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I just ordered the pizzas mmmmm


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm jealous of those pies.

Banned because No I didn't, I drew the first version of it, this one is actually taken from my favorite album of my favorite band.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because only I have such power.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having mon-ster powers.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I am indeed a MONster on the court.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because now I want pizza.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting a pizza the action.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're punny.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for curry & pizza.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't like curry but I love pizza.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for curry not liking curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because **** curry (the food).


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for this hilarious irony


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I just got a text saying it's on the way


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning
that was for Sam>Banned porque la pizza esta con el señor Curry.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for Fly Minting.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for having less post than me, that is light weight **** dude.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the same reason, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for using an SSL compressor with 10:1 ratio, 1ms attack and 10ms release


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that pizza was damn good and I'm saving the other one for tomorrow.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the pizza.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to share.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what kinds of toppings did it have?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it should have had curry topping.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Orb @flyingMint Banned because I got plain margherita with no toppings as it was the cheapest option :b Still tasty  #studentlyf


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because i don't know why i'm playing this game


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for playing games.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because now i want Margherita pizza...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having cravings.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because cravings are a human thing... just like how you crave 3's StephCurry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not a human with cravings. I'm a robot with mechanical arms, which is why I'm so efficient with 3's.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys just got a direct ticket to the conference finals.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because true. CP3-less Clippers shouldn't be a threat nor should Portland pose any threat.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned because your baby plan backfired and all your babies grew up to be ballerinas at Madame Nordstromia's Academy
@flyingMint Banned for having a golden foot in your locker
@StephCurry Banned for adopting overdrive's run away toe
@Sharikov Banned for not sharing mustard soda with Lavinnia DeVounge


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@lonerroom banned for having an affair with @Overdrive behind @flyingMint 's back.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because I don't have affairs with people who are already taken


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for ignoring a lonely escaped mental patient


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because golden foots are my specialty and I have a full closet of them.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for losing to me in a 3-point contest.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned because my favorite person on The Voice just advanced, lol.

@lonerroom banned for escaping from the same mental hospital as Micheal Myers.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for being obsessed with basketball.
@lonerroom Banned for not mentioning me. @Kevin001 Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for not letting me be obsessed with life.
@Kevin001Banned for talking about a show I know nothing about.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I could never beat you at 3 pointers, unless you were talking about the 3 points in the corners of a pizza slice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for talking about pizza again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you know you wanted to read it again. Pizza pizza pizza!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you are correct.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you are correct.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I just ordered pizza from Domino's, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for giving in to temptation.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because now I wanna know how many things can we make SamanthaStrange buy just by mentioning them!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because good luck trying to make me do anything. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I just did


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you didn't make me. I just wanted pizza. :kma


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because now i wanna try something.... Kevin Kevin Kevin Kevin Kevin Kevin


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being in your 20's. @flyingMint Banned for ninja-banning so now when you're on the court with me I'll give you the nastiest ankle-breaking crossover that may very well end your career.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my career is over the second you step on the court, no wait, the second you step in the stadium.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because now i wanna try something.... Kevin Kevin Kevin Kevin Kevin Kevin


Banned because you want me to buy Kevin. Is he for sale?



StephCurry said:


> @*SamanthaStrange* Banned for being in your 20's.


Banned because I'm not in my 20's.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint Banned for respecting greatness. @SamanthaStrange Banned for being in your 10's.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the king should always be respected
@SamanthaStrangeBanned because I want you to _want_ Kevin just like you wanted that Pizza lmao


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because I'm not in my 10's either.
@flyingMint Banned because I know exactly what you want, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. You're just banned.
@flyingMint Banned because LOL :haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because Klay might be a better shooter than you.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because I'm not in my 20's.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because am i right? or am i right? lmao 
@SamanthaStrange what exactly do I want? lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^Banned for being 19 years of age.

@Kevin001 Banned because age is just a number


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me for being 19 when you are also 19 and when you said in the same post "age is just a number" 
GET ON MY LEVEL STEPHCURRY


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you're right


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ banned for ninja banning
@flyingMint Banned for having 666 posts and being the devil!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I've been sent to drag you down lmao


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the speed of this thread is faster than my digital Ferrari.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that 8-bit ferrari should be mine


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because it is fun, no reason needed, there isnt even a real reason to ban you. You look like you dont bother anyone so actually i guess that is a perfect reason to **** with you.
So yea, you're banned, gtfo.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned cus he's crazy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's crazy but damn funny. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're also funny, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I cried a little bit while reading that lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I don't need a reason.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you do need a reason!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for telling me I need a reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling daring.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was just trying to push your buttons, lol. :squeeze


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

haha nice one. But you're banned for being a new face on the banning block. You're breaking a trend here. It is supposed to be the same peeps saying the same **** over and over.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for joining in with us same peeps.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I miss banning :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I miss you, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my mushroom tip is finna go deep inside real soon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're talking about the 16yr old? Someone new? Anyways congrats. And you were worrying about being a virgin forever, lol. You're on the rise bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm happy with life, and I miss you too aww!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a teenager.

@Kevin001 Banned for being nosy :b It's not 100% yet so that virgin thing might still be true xD


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because my mushroom tip is finna go deep inside real soon


lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying whothe****.

also Banned for not banning the person above you. That goes against my thread rules.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm sorry my queen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for bowing down to a queen.
@StephCurry Banned because congrats anyways, still good news.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being "innocent"....c'est tres incroyable 0.o

btw, I legit am considering joining a French class lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're a queen and that this is your thread.










Everyone acknowledges _me_ as leader of this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for spewing out absurd, redundant words. I have no time for this, at all. Also, I am and will always be the Queen/. Aristocracy is a part of my being and this can never be denied.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because unlike me, you weren't here for @Overdrive's pregnancy and you weren't there for him when he was giving birth to his and @flyingMint's child.

So you're not a queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stating assumptions without sufficient evidence to back up your accusations.

Congratulations to @Overdrive and @flyingMint 's firstborn. I hope the baby is doing healthy and happy. It must be exhausting as new first time parents, coping with this priceless experience. I wish you sweethearts well in your parenting journey and if you wish so, your firstborn can be the first in line to this thread's throne, seeing as I do not have a heir.

Banned for being a rebel. BANNED.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because it's quite exhausting, i have to feed them with my milky toes all day


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because As your queen, it is my duty to sponsor you guys with diapers and other baby necessities. Let me know if you need help, ahem.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for deleting your avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

M8 you're banned. For calling aluminium "aluminum"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a beard in your profile pic.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it makes me look damn sexy and you know it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being way too complacent and arrogant, tone it down a lil bruh xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you teens are taking over again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am taking over my throne, and my thread again. The other one, he can take over his basketball courts instead


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for referring to @StephCurry as 'the other one'.

Regardless of his mispronunciation of the most simple English words, a man should be called by his name.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a doctor.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@alostgirl

Banned for not being lost no more


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being all alone in this thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because good lord do any of you sleep? lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a new dad!! Congrats @flyingMint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned banned because It's quite the responsibility and I'm an irresponsible person lol 
WELCOME BACK!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you need to step up and be a responsible father then. and thanks  I missed you guys haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disappearing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree we missed you


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's right, u need to be a responsible father for our kids u know


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you two should consider getting married for the sake of your kids <3 hahaha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what you guys are talking about. What did I miss?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because... I need money to buy all of these


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because we're in this together, money doesn't count


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...

brb guys, I need to go and cry for a bit. Tears of happiness ;.; This.Is.So.Romantic.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because now I'm crying T.T lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can only hope of finding a true love as pure and eternal as the love you guys have for the other <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for leaving me out of this conversation.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange banned because



lonerroom said:


> Banned because the baby belongs to @*flyingMint* and @*Overdrive* but technically overdrive is the only parent because he consumed snoodle goo pastries


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because......mind = blown


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for clearing that up, lol. Thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for sinking my ship from a few days ago :C


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hopping on the ship in the first place.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you guys all treat this thread like it's a chat room. GET A ROOM!

Yes I'm jealous and feel left out


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling left out. Just join in.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing @Overdrive 's and @flyingMint 's baby!

we are all one big banning family


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to take over this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an ever illuminating lightbulb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for giving me good advice, thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a nice mon


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a happy mon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I HAVE RETURNED FOOLS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for losing your spot in this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Orb Banned for stealing Matilda's clothes. @flyingMint Banned for the time you asked for my pen but you're yet to return me back.  @Kevin001 Banned for confusing my ship's direction...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that could not be more true


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@alostgirl Banned because I'm not sure how to respond to that :lol
@flyingMint Banned for stealing pens.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I confused you with a past user aka System.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Orb Banned for not knowing what happened to Matilda's clothes..........
@flyingMint Banned for hitting your post limits again homie  and I hope the future of ship is looking steady.
@Kevin001 Banned for lying to your grandpa that you didn't break his TV....
@SamanthaStrange Banned for being a strange but cool lady  
@Stephencurry Permanently banned. @Overdrive Banned for not asking @flyingMint to be a better dad. @thekloWN banned for the time you won the donuts competition in high school and you bragged to everyone about how you are the "king of donuts" or something for years to come, and now you are allergic to donuts...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@alostgirlBanned for not mentioning everybody that ever posted in this thread.
@Kevin001 Banned for the :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @*Orb* Banned for not knowing what happened to Matilda's clothes..........
> @*flyingMint* Banned for hitting your post limits again homie  and I hope the future of ship is looking steady.
> @*Kevin001* Banned for lying to your grandpa that you didn't break his TV....
> @*SamanthaStrange* Banned for being a strange but cool lady
> @*Stephen* curry Permanently banned. @*Overdrive* Banned for not asking @*flyingMint* to be a better dad. @*thekloWN* banned for the time you won the donuts competition in high school and you bragged to everyone about how you are the "king of donuts" or something for years to come, and now you are allergic to donuts...


Banned for the mass ban, and for trying to compete with @lonerroom


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*alostgirl* Banned for leaving random banana peels around the house thinking you're playing Mario Kart.
@*Orb* Banned for not ever getting closer to those mountains in your avatar. @SamanthaStrange Banned because you're strange.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because being strange is fun. And banned because I have to leave now. Have fun all.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@thekloWN Banned because you'd think by now they'd be a bit closer.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i want to steal your Ferrari


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I want to steal your synths!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because in the past the only regular posters on this thread were me, @Orb & @TuxedoChief and now all of you scrubs are trying to control of my thread.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing the masses to this thread.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for not including me in your mass banning
@thekloWN Banned for keeping 17 coffee tables inside your backpack
@SamanthaStrange Banned for not having a cat named Norma
@Orb Banned for being so spacious
@StephCurry Banned for fast cars and orange juice
@Overdrive Banned for having so many Ferraries already
@Kevin001 Banned for having light bulb crunch cereal for dinner instead of breakfas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning everyone. Also banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because did anyone else get locked out of the website for a little while?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because yes I did.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because now I don't feel alone lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just came back from somewhere so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because FSociety


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, was it your dermatologist appointment?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep, everything went well .


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because your avatar is a f***ing possessed bulb


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for profanity.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your pizza did you eat it cold or hot?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I always eat it hot


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> lmao


> :haha


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sexual undertones


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> > :haha


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


>


LMAOoooooooo you're banned because I'm dying :haha :haha :haha :rofl :lol :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because his teeth tho.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol i'm ****ing dying everytime i watch their videos, love their vibes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Overdrive - lmfao same, I love watching those guys they're ridiculous :haha @Kevin001 - that's from a couple of years ago :b They had braces and have straight teeth now.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because I got locked out for a while too
@Kevin001 Banned for noticing changed avatar named Avataria
@Sharikov Banned because you don't know that your left foot sneaks out and flies around the city at night while you sleep, your foot has robbed numerous bakeries and stolen 923 pastries in the last 2 months


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that's probably the first time you ban me for a non-eclectic reason lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for feeling breezy. Which I'm guessing it would need to be to make a mint fly.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having sigma in your status.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a stigma about sigma.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos that car race makes me dizzy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned because what is a sigma


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not paying attention in your maths class.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because math has never been my thing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having 69 in your post count, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing how many 69s you've had in your post count up to now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm buying a big bottle of vodka tomorrow


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an American who is familiar with The Inbetweeners


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm as American as you are.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you have American citizenship, thereby making you more American than me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm the only french in this thread


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because France well... actually France is awesome lol I wanna go there one day


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm the only Brit here.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing I have American citizenship and calling me out on it :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread has become a sausage fest.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for pointing that out.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because WTF?


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a teenager.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning 
@GoingTheDistance Banned for being one of the youngest members on the forum.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Orb banned haha poor gordon ramsey


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because the pork is still raw :wink2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have a big mushroom tip.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we don't need that mental image lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a dirty mind... I was just talking about my mushroom tip :|


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because i'm jealous


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being jealous of someone's mushroom tip. Also banned for making me say that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for also secretly being jealous of my mushroom tip :haha


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> Banned because you guys all treat this thread like it's a chat room. GET A ROOM!
> 
> Yes I'm jealous and feel left out


Banned because I tried to say stuff to you but you ignore me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's right


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because mushrooms are difficult to find in the invisible forest

@Orb Banned for wearing a green dress with bananas on it

@Overdrive Banned because you don't have to be jealous because you are the King of Diamonds

@flyingMint Banned for not noticing that one of your socks is haunted


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my sock flew off my foot and is now floating above me threatening to sue me for defamation of scent.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stinky ghost socks.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being American.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for not noticig your haunted microwave

@flyingMint Banned because your haunted sock always follows a girl named Rosemary McGrievingston home from school every Thursday, and it tries to steal her cookies from her lunch box.

@StephCurry Banned for having a blue kitchen

@Kevin001 Banned for being allergic to ninja milk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being allergic to soy products


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having too much earwax.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having enough earwax.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for being on SAS for 9 years.
@flyingMint Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for the time you showed someone the wrong direction when they got lost.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's pensive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a normie in disguise. That is the highest compliment I can give someone, lol.

@lonerroom banned for stealing candy from the concession stand.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned cus you got me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a normie too, honestly


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 @alostgirl Both banned for using the word _normie_.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl banned because it's insulting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for ninja banning my previous post -.-


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for having 123 blog entries


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking techno music


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for being on sas and not paying attention in class.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend and for being down under (Australian accent).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a daring mon. anyways, I hope you're feeling better now?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being afraid of clowns.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*thekloWN* Banned for being on SAS for 9 years.
> @*flyingMint* Banned for ninja banning.


Banned for the low blow. Banned for being a newbie SAS'er.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> *Banned for the low blow.* Banned for being a newbie SAS'er.


Banned because I didn't mean it like that. I'm sorry.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being a secret Grandma @thekloWN


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for making this forum load slow. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned for being pensive, I have no idea what that means. lol.

@alostgirl banned because its complicated.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not fearing clowns


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for wearing Prada shoes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not wearing prada shoes.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because prada shoes are lit af


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*SamanthaStrange* It's all good, playa. Believe me, I wasn't offended. You're still ****ing banned, though.
@*lonerroom* Banned for going in Grandma's cookie jar and taking her favorites.

I got ninja'd hard. You're all banned. This game sucks.:mum


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because don't take it too hard, it takes time lol and lots of post edits to not get ninja'd


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing @Kevin001 's prada shoes.......


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't stealing i was borrowing....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for borrowing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because excuse me for borrowing prada shoes to fulfill my need to slay


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for also stealing @SamanthaStrange 's makeup...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I didn't steal hers I stole YOURS HA!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing my nail polish.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's not stealing when you slay at wearing the polish lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what is this, @flyingMint. I thought we were friends, why did you steal my stuff? ;.;

Banned for being a wannabe crossdresser...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its technically sharing when your friend takes things


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not painting your toe nails purple.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for engaging in sophistry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for messing up the balance in this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because SAS is being slow and annoying.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stealing every animal I've ever owned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being in New Yawk without the squad


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flying without proper certification.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you don't need a license to fly a mint


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flying in the "no mints" zone.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@hoddeson Banned for throwing pretzels at princesses
@Kevin001 Banned for being an extra on Zoey 101
@alostgirl Banned for watching ICarly
@SamanthaStrange Banned not sharing your giga pets with Judy Lou
@flyingMint Banned because you forgot your sweater
@Overdrive Banned for being sleepy with your spaghetti


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@lonerroom Banned for not being a fan of One Direction.
@Overdrive Banned for not drinking enough water.
@flyingMint Banned for wearing too much makeup.
@Kevin001 Banned for being a guest judge on the voice.
@itsjch Banned for being obsessed with spaghetti.
@SamanthaStrange Banned for being the only other active female poster in this thread.
@thekloWN Banned for not being nice to your cat's nephew.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for hiding golden diapers in your purse


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for getting lost at the mall as a child


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for reminding me that I forgot my sweater which i don't need because Im a rebel!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being rebellious.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned because your sweater was eaten by a horse named Croopeelia


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because your sweater was also eaten by a horse named Croopeelia
@SamanthaStrange Banned for allowing so many sweaters to be eaten by a lost wandering horse named Croopeelia


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because sweaters are Croopeelia's favorite thing to eat and I can't deprive him.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I love the name Croopeelia


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because Croopeelia is a girl
@flyingMint Banned because Croopeelia says thank you, and then she ate @Kevin001 's spaghetti tacos and all his winter sweaters


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned for being a rebellious mint. You are a mint so fly that all the other mints which they as fly as you


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for confusing me just now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I keep using up all my posts in this thread, and I think I'm about to hit my limit again. :blank


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its happened to me twice lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i will ban you before you hit your limit. :evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking The Boondocks once again.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

If i was a real mod i would ban you a day for every time you told me that xD
so 3 days. 
No SAS for 3 days.

ps: Also surprised Samantha didint get in the way this time of me banning you lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for excessive use of banning.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Orb Banned for chewing on used bandaids found in the bathroom at Walmart
@Kevin001 Banned for lavoochia ver shar ich moot hoxia reemp
@SamanthaStrange Banned for Emily The Strange
@Going crazy Banned for not sharing your tapioca pudding with Yancy
@flyingMint Banned for being chased down the street by @Overdrive's runaway elbows


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's funny


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for breaking Yodalia's heart.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned because your elbows ran away from you and chased an innocent child down the street!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the child got a gun, my elbows are ruined now


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl banned because i'm sorry my queen


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned because you grew 17 new elbows in your elbow garden


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i didn't know about my 17 new elbows growing in front of my yard, oh **** ! they are real !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Yodalia was actually pregnant but you just had to ruin everything by choosing @flyingMint over her


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned because your 17 new elbows glow in the dark


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@lonerrom well that's some radioactive elbows growing in my garden, i don't know if should harvest them.
@alostgirl wait i'm confused, i didn't know about that


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not knowing your first love!! Basically, Yodalia and you were deeply in love and everything, but you left her for @flyingMint as you were charmed by his flying skills and charisma.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the craziness in this thread right now.









@lonerroom banned for speaking French to me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for the time you saved an alien from falling down with your ninja skills, but later got kidnapped by the alien as she fell for your good looks and it took you quite an arduous journey to return back to Earth from Space.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for taking over this thread


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl Yodalia, yodalia , omg yes i remember her, but sadly during my relationship with her she hits me with a pan during sex. After that i forgot everything... Doctors said i was i coma for 8months, had to remenber all my life with pictures, @flyingMint helped me to remenber.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StarryNight Banned for acknowledging me as the Queen <3
@Overdrive Banned for making me cry. I didn't know Yodalia was an abusive *****. I'm glad @flyingMint made your life so much better. You guys are goals :wink2::kiss:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you really need to get rid of that beard in your profile pic...


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because its not him


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Abdullah98 banned for lying :b
@alostgirl banned because beards make guys way more attractive.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> @Abdullah98 banned for lying :b
> 
> @alostgirl banned because beards make guys way more attractive.


Banned for replying to two people at once


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because I ain't a fan of beards but whatever
@Abdullah98 Banned for being a year younger than us :wink2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I just lost all respect for you.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned because the beard makes it all


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being correct


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry Banned because I ain't a fan of beards but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because I never knew you!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for denying us


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a starry night.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for losing all respect towards me. Beards are awesome lol, happy? xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not meaning it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I actually do think beards are awesome.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm suffering from success


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I agree  @Abdullah98 banned for quoting DJ Khaled.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because, just banned. I was just being sarcastic in my earlier post about not being a fan of beards, lol. 

guys with beards = <3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a smart gal.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for kidding about beards.
@StephCurry Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> @Abdullah98 banned for quoting DJ Khaled.


Banned because you're with They


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a new mon


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for defending me.
Thanks


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Dude, your face looks fine and you look fine. Chin up and stop listening to people like him/her. That person is just a ****ing troll trying to hurt others. Ignore her and please help me report her post  Hope she gets banned. I get pissed off by people like her. ugh. 
You are banned for being a new member


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree with you and I already reported the troll.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for doing the right thing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @Orb Banned for not knowing what happened to Matilda's clothes..........
> @flyingMint Banned for hitting your post limits again homie  and I hope the future of ship is looking steady.
> @Kevin001 Banned for lying to your grandpa that you didn't break his TV....
> @SamanthaStrange Banned for being a strange but cool lady
> @Stephencurry Permanently banned. @Overdrive Banned for not asking @flyingMint to be a better dad. @thekloWN banned for the time you won the donuts competition in high school and you bragged to everyone about how you are the "king of donuts" or something for years to come, and now you are allergic to donuts...


Banned for failing to ban me, lmao :haha


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for doing the right thing


Banned because I have been ignoring her for the last day lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Oops. BANNED.  @Abdullah98 Banned for stealing my great great grandma's apple pies...


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry Oops. BANNED.
> @Abdullah98 Banned for stealing my great great grandma's apple pies...


Banned because someone else stole it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for losing something so special


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for losing something so special


Banned for being nice


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an SAS member

and thanks!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I woke up this morning with 6 lovely notifications thanks lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned because your avatar is missing.
@flyingMint Banned for ninja banning again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint good morning my homie, and you are banned for being a ninja @SamanthaStrange banned for almost having 3k posts


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having scrambled eggs.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange banned because she continue to ban more than one user at a time


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because good morning my love


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the living proof that true love exists


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having less than 1,000 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for throwing a jar containing your secret notes in the sea so that Vladimir will never be able to find it. Sneaky.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because do you want a blanket ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because yes please! I'm freezing cold


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having a blanket already


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Texas


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not being an American


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking cookies!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to get an avatar and signature asap. What are you doing? Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's right


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for winking.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because is that cat picture yours?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because this is grumpy cat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@flyingMint Banned for having a skype account

@alostgirl banned becasue I love your signature, lol. You're awesome. :squeeze


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having a Skype account lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint I wish lmao. Nah, took it from google images.
@Overdrive Banned for not caring about Yodalia.. :c
@Kevin001 Banned for being awesome too 
@flyingMint Banned for being a mint that flies lololol I know this annoys you xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Grumpy Cat is my soulmate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because girl, you ain't stealin what's mine. Nah uh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for cat fight brewing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this is going to be good.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you folks are crazy lol.

Nothing is happening, nah uh xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a weird avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the hilarious gif


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for finding the above gif hilarious. Banned
@StephCurry Permanently banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning a mint.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for not finding kittens in a wrestling match funny.
@StephCurry Banned for being too fast.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being too slow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning the person who banned a banning pro


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me for enjoying a piece of art


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being named after a flying herb.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you keep pushing the button! lmao jk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't recall pushing any button but nvm


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your cool with everyone


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a teenager like me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking truth


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being rebellious


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint Banned for choosing to have a one-on-one convo with @alostgirl but choosing not to play me one-on-one on the court.
@alostgirl Banned for being a teen.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm going to be a drunk mon tonight.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not sharing if this is related to your epic thread or not :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not making sense :b


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar so much.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because this one fits nicely


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the origin of your avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your age with us.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for complaining too much


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning
@Kevin001 Banned because honestly I can't tell what face the green lightbulb makes the yellow one is happy and the red one is like angry but the green ones like ----


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Orb It's an eurorack module called DPO made by Make Noise


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for the cool avatar.

@flyingMint Banned because the green face is happy, the yellow starts happy and transitions to mad?, and the red stays that way. Let me slow it down....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for slowing it down, how tf did you do that! I'd probably break my computer attempting to slow something down


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because his avatar is on fire


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you set my avatar on fire


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I use ezgif to reduce the speed, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because cranberry juice + vodka is the way to go mmmm


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because cheers mate


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for being mean


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree that was plain rude


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because lesson for today kids is that being rude gets you banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm really annoyed right now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because why? Tell us sister strange


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that ***** has way too much time on her hands. I mean, making multiple accounts to attack one poor guy wtf? How insecure and pathetic do you have to be?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree they clearly need to attack others just to feel better about themselves
@StephCurry banned for the use of such vulgar censored language


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for knowing why I'm annoyed.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it annoys me too.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because trolls will be trolls.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I think it's about the troll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being correct. That troll needs a new hobby.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because they will eventually give up but in the mean time they will be a nuisance for all concerned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because she has none


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm sorry for you man, we've all been there.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because what ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> banned because she has none


Banned because she needs a mushroom tip ASAP


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because :lol
@Overdrive oh maybe i misunderstood, I thought you had some kind of psycho online stalker.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned for not knowing who we're talking about... it's a troll with multiple accounts who keeps calling the same guy ugly on the 'post a pic of yourself' thread.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos i dont know about this troll and no one told me about her


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting to know about a troll.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@*StephCurry* banned because i would love to go balls deep with @Bluesky101
@*Orb* nope the troll never messaged me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because LMAO :haha :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for not banning me.
@StephCurry Ninja!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos now i will get nightmares


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm not dead yet.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying - I saw Arbiter kill you.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'll just come back to life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for admitting something I said was true.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because no-one can deny the gratenis of masturch33f.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine the last few days. I'm glad you're not depressed anymore. I wonder why?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for wondering.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living on the bayous.

Banned for ****ing Ninja'ing my ban.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because your people have ruined the English language.
@Kevin001 banned because thank you. There's no particular reason, I've just been trying my best to distract myself.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I didn't know Masterchief had an age.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos I sneezed three times in a row :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sneezing 3 times in a row.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because she doesn't like that banning reason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for being mean. 
@Orb Banned for being correct.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for laughing at me, meanie.
@SamanthaStrange Banned for taking me seriously when I don't even know your age :b :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you know I'm older than you. And that's all you need to know.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not interested in knowing anyway, and I apologise if I upset you


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because @SamanthaStrange is young at heart, and that's all that matters.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not living in New York.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being cool

@StephCurry Banned for apologizing.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using a gif.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not using a gif.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in a non-existent country.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I live in my own little world.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not living in this world.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for using the same reason.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos its way past your bedtime :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's 1 AM and you should go to bed.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's past _your_ bedtime, Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm a big boy now and I can go to bed when I want to


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for standing up to the Chief.

You go to bed now, I'm not going to tell you again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because don't hurt me Chief pls ;(


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because there's no opposition in my thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's evident that _I_ own this thread.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos you two should be in bed already *makes an angry face*


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's your bedtime too.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a PC gaming pleb.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a console gaming 'casual'


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I'm a gamer.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning reasons that are about things you aren't.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can ban anyone for any reason. >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for arrogance.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for abnormality.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because who wants to be _normal_?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making a good point.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for no lifing this thread to ends of the earth!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my nation's flag is in your country's flag.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because your nation's flag is in my state's flag too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood, age, or signature.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for too many colors.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lonely once again. You want company? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I usually feel lonely at night. Also banned for hitting on me. :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Kevin001Banned for the return of Kevantha.
@SamanthaStrange Also applies.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because lmao :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because FINALLY KEVANTHA CAN SAIL AGAIN


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for making me laugh so hard, lol.
@SamanthaStrange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not saying I'm a bird.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I got you, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

EDIT: ^^^^^^OH MY GAHD <3 <3 <3 
Banned because "Im like a bird, I only fly away"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because you are the only guy I know who would get that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm hoping that is a good thing. Do I get any points for that? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because... maybe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'll take the maybe.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a stash of Ryan Gosling gifs. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I really don't, lol. I just try to find some when talking to you. You like it so why not give you what you want .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being sweet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sweet? I feel like I just got put in the friendzone, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have to remain mysterious at all times. :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for this diabetes inducing sugary sweet fluffy love talk <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because wtf? Lol.

@SamanthaStrange banned for confusing me once again, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because I thought you'd enjoy it.
@Kevin001 Banned. :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you know what you two are doing, keeping the S.S. Kevantha afloat


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @flyingMint, our shipping is sailing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned because I'm almost out of posts again.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for showing cleavage in your avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disliking faery cleavage.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because whats a faery 
@alostgirl banned because OUR WORK IS ALMOST COMPLETE LOL


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for conspiring. Also, banned for being my last ban of the day.

Goodnight all.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I need to work with @flyingMint to ensure that the future of our ship results in marriage and kids.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for a grumpy cat avatar


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

banned because that's too uncreative of a ban reason


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for playing golf with Trudy Lou
@Overdrive Banned for growing 100 extra elbows in your elbow garden today
@alostgirl Banned for dramatic pregnancy stories involving beards and mints
@flyingMint Banned for sneezing on kevin001's sandwich
@Kevin001 Banned for sitting on the grass in a indian style fashion while crazy mimes dance on top of your 17 microwaves on your lawn
@StephCurry Banned for watching Pipi Longstocking without Mindy
@millenniumman75 Banned for teaching your couch to play fetch


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@TheOLDPrince Banned for throwing prunes at the royal princess


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for digging up old and dead threads.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for having 100 walruses inside your stomach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned list:
@*lonerroom* - 14 incidents (repeat offender) of improper punctuation
@*thekloWN* - looking too SASsy in the club pic
@*Orb* - not taking Hawaiian waves seriously enough
@*StephCurry* - not keeping up with the Golden State team's support


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@millenniumman75 Banned because my keyboard is cloaky and I type really fast


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread needs more babies.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Dark Light Banned for keeping monkeys in your diaper
@alostgirl Banned for stealing 782 babies from 79 nurseries and bringing them to the banning thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Unbanned for banning nothing of unbanning the banned ban bannings of the banneries


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Bannie parce que je coeur est tres triste


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@alostgirl banned for speaking French


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Sharikov Banned for being floopee doopee lawrmooshka
@alostgirl Banned for vu lex frein deVoonge enshiu vershia hiriam belswick vialla.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for pouty lip


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@meepies Banned for throwing waffles at the ninja princess of metropolis


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating cereal without milk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wished you were my irl friend


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because so do I, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread has the most nicest people I have met. Why can't people be like this irl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because what?! You're scaring me.

@alostgirl Banned because I ask myself the same thing. Its harder to weed out people irl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@lonerroom Banned because.....are you serious???  @Kevin001 Banned I really need to and want to get lost but I can't lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this thread has become too serious for my liking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because.....some of us fell into the arms of sadness, unfortunately. Sorry for the depressing stuff


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to stay positive. Look how great you were feeling the last few days. Don't let catty ishes get to you, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning.
@alostgirl Banned for apologising.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because I miss being happy. @StephCurry Banned for being sad, too.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for giving a ****


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because if young metro don't trust you I'm gon shoot ya


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because go ahead, it'd be nice to permanently be lost.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the queen is not dead


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because yep, the queen is not dead! Not quitting.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I low key wish some of you were my next door neighbors lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because does that include me? xD


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I said low key for a reason lol....but yes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Humans share about 50 percent of DNA with bananas.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl banned because amen


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the random factual information


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because there are 84 people in the USA named as "LOL". Serious.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thats my name


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Baned because if you search for 241543903 in google, you will find a lot of weird google images.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what website are you getting these facts from lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I think you should eat less sugar, you are sweet enough already. 




xD


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the intensely sweet compliment that touches my mint heart


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because mint helps to fight depression and fatigue, as well as help clarify skin complexion. Thumbs up


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for thumbs up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for always being cynical


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for wanting that to change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning for banning me


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing Mary's little lamb.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Banned for being a miserable looking cat


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a teenager.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned you also for being a teenager


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Italy!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling better?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for asking a question. Yea, I'm alright now!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a long a** signature. I like it though.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@alostgirl Banned because i'm allergic to cats, and you're one of them


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned due to the decline of the Milanese football clubs.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Sharikov Banned for being allergic to cats/me.  @Kevin001 Banned for discriminating against long signatures! @Orb Banned for wearing a pink wig.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@Orb Banned because you have made me cry reminding me the situation of Inter FC


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@SharikovBanned because every club has their rough patches (I'm an Arsenal supporter so I know :lol) - and a big club like Inter will come good again.

@alostgirl how did you know about the pink wig :eek


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't understand about football. I guess team liverpool? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@alostgirlBanned for not understanding the beautiful game.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because Friday afternoons after work = best time of the week.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its Saturday.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because friday hype !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because friday is now history!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in the future.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because we'll make history together


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for going into overdrive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for breaking that 1,000 posts barrier.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because most of those posts are in this thread :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not making me lunch. I'm hungry.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm currently cooking lunch.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because are we invited?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not cooking your own lunch.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not taking me out to lunch. :kma


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for sharing my share of food :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for pink text.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for changing it. I saw that!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not minding your own business.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because are we still invited over for lunch lol?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I've finished it all. I will send you the leftover avocado skins, though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having no location.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in Hawaii.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the results of the vodka binge.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for driving since aug 2015


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Orb said:


> Banned for not sharing the results of the vodka binge.


Banned because I stopped after one glass, I wasn't really feeling it. I'll get drunk Saturday evening (tomorrow).

Also banned for being nosy.


Overdrive said:


> Banned for driving since aug 2015


Banned for not leaving the nuts hanging out.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because I stopped after one glass, I wasn't really feeling it. I'll get drunk Saturday evening (tomorrow).
> 
> Also banned for being nosy.
> 
> Banned for not leaving the nuts hanging out.


Haha ! gosh ! dying man !


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for dying :/


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

StephCurry said:


>


:haha



The Starry night said:


> Banned for dying :/


Banned for being angelic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing at silliness.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not liking my sense of humour unlike @Orb & @Overdrive.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for putting ice cream in overdrive's nose
@Overdrive Banned for being trapped in a elevator with 9 old ladies who are senile
@Kevin001 Banned for wearing a yellow shirt with red polka dots to school today
@The Starry night Banned for starring in Matilda Callaway's musical about Cleotilda
@Dark Light Banned for growing up in the 80's


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lonerroom said:


> @StephCurry Banned for putting ice cream in overdrive's nose


Banned because it turns him on


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for putting mustard on Kevin001's cupcake


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@lonerroom i'm a lucky man !, it's finaly the time where i'm going ballls deep with those old senile ladies !


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Orb Banned for being a cranky Grandma


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for having wrinkly senile babies with those senile old ladies in the wrinkly elevator


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> @lonerroom i'm a lucky man !, it's finaly the time where i'm going ballls deep with those old senile ladies !


lmaooooooooooooooooooooo :haha :haha :haha :rofl :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for the hodgetwins obsession.

@lonerroom banned for still sleeping with a night light.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thats literally you as a nightlight


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because you are almost right, I sleep with my lamp on because I wake up a lot in the middle of the night and often have to repeat my OCD ritual of going to the bathroom to put hand sanitizer and I need to see where I am going


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@flyingMint banned because he wanna get into synthesizer


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@Overdrive banned because I have to support our child somehow lol


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for getting kidnapped by a girl who weighs 900 and being forced to have even more babies :O
@flyingMint Banned for not protecting overdrive from being kidnapped!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh guys, lol. Anyways I'm off, later guys.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for distracting me with Matilda's chocolate car while overdrive was being kidnapped


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for eating chocolate steering wheels while overdrive was being kidnapped by the 7'5" foot girl who is 900 lbs


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@lonerroom Banned because there is no way out now, please help !


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned because I am trying to rescue you but your rib cage ran away and now you are stuck in the gummy bear cage until we can find your runaway rib cage!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having the most off-the-wall bans.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having the most on-the-wall bans.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Orb Banned for being trapped on the wall
@StephCurry Banned for throwing a frisbee at @zonebox's invisible monkey


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's handsome


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you should use your laser vision to break out of that elevator


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for discovering a blue monkey in your salad
@Overdrive Banned because you your beard can shoot beardly lasers


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because is this blue monkey rare?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for talking to that girl I like.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you can't even spell 'clown' correctly, smh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree also how come the WN is capitalized what does it mean?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because a 19 year old mint would surely taste disgusting.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he must be minted.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having 4*69* posts in this thread.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having almost 1,000 posts in this thread :eek :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I cannot stop until I reach the top... and _then_ I shall quit SAS :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might never reach the top.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because yeah I might leave before then.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you might end up like Icarus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no one knows who the hell Icarus is, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icarus


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for going deep inside.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for capturing the rare blue monkey
@StephCurry Banned for finding 19-year-old mints in the cupboard
@thekloWN Banned for being trapped in a tiny room with 10 babies who all pooped their diapers


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for finding a blue monkey in your cereal


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in vomitland.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the thread is a sausage fest once again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for missing @SamanthaStrange, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for admitting it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because we all knew it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I felt like it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not stating a good reason for banning me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because multiple ninjas in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned because this is true. She wants @flyingMint 
@alostgirl Banned for being a hypocrite, you didn't even give a reason 2 posts ago.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking mints.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the love fests breaking out in this thread. It should be called Ship the Person above you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know the **** everyone is talking about when they start talking about ships and **** wtf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not knowing what are ships and banned for overuse of profanities


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I give a single ****.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Permanently banned for not liking ships.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm so confused here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for being obsessed with ships.
@Kevin001 Banned for missing me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting in the way.

@Kevin001Banned for using a ****ty gif.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for cursing. Stop for ****'s sake.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned because you deserve happiness.

@StephCurry banned for calling my gif ****ty, lol.

@SamanthaStrange banned because you bother me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you deserve happiness too  Ty


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banning you because Paul George needs to go H.A.M in this 2nd half


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ham. 
@Kevin001 Banned because I don't know if bothering you is good or bad. :um


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ambiguity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally feeling fine, lol.

@SamanthaStrange its a good thing. Watch the movie The Choice you'll understand.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for recommending movies.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for feeling innocent..0.o @StephCurry banned for not recommending movies.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to give 2 ****s about movies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because movies are awesome.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for giving a **** about nothing. @SamanthaStrange Banned for playing games!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everything is pointless anyway, so if you think about it, there's no point in me giving a ****.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an unfathomable mystery.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because mystery is good.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for winking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for winking, and I disagree with ya @StephCurry banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is tension in the air.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the tension is between 2 certain individuals.

@alostgirl Banned for being incapable of thinking for a reason to ban me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling fine, I guess. :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for giving a lame reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking DJ Khaled.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everyone likes him.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using a reason that has already been used 700 times.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a member of the male species.

Yes, this reason has been used 1000 times too, whatcha gonna do, sue me? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for using the number 700.
@alostgirl Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being fast enough


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being slow enough.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@alostgirl banned for being grumpy cat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being a noob here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@itsjch Banned for not banning @SamanthaStrange above ya. @Kevin001 Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because where did everyone go?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing they all sailed away on their ships.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for talking about boats again.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for not telling me how you feel, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it feels like I walked into a hotel room with 2 people going at it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Kevantha feels are strong.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a peeping tom.

Banned for rudely cutting me in line.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a new avatar. Is it Leonard Cohen?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the troll is back yall.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I have arrived...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for excessive headwear.

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned for following up your ban with a question.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because please explain why the WN in kloWN are capitalized lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wanna know why you chose that username.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its a long complicated and slightly painful story


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because tell us anyway!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because okay, prepare to hear the anecdote

"The origin of flyingMint" 
by flyingMint 
written by flyingMint
created by flyingMint
from a story by flyingMint 
based on an idea by flyingMint 
based off peer pressure from fellow SASers 

Ok so basically, me and my (past) friends (who I now despise) had a group chat. In this group chat everyone had a nickname and so.... because I'm named after my father I carry the "Jr." Now think about walmart, or the movie theater. Inside these concrete walls are a bunch of candies either in aisle 24, or the candy counter (which charges 5 bucks a damn pop). So one of those candies is called "Junior Mints" and thats where the mint half of my user name comes from because those "friends" (who i utterly despise) called me mints or mint as a nickname. One time we were talking about something and one of them said "flying mint" so there comes the first part of my user name. The reason I consider this painful is because of how sad I get when I speak of (those that I despise) and it reminds me of times when I thought things were ok, when I wasn't that lonely, when I had people to talk to. ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because junior mints are yummy. And thanks for telling that story, and sorry it makes you sad. :squeeze


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thanks, you guys are really nice and I'm glad you guys exist!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for being glad we exist. :b
@alostgirl Banned for leaving me a visitor message that I can't reply to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because......



















Also banned for making me work this hard, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flirting with me in public.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what else do you expect me to do, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because KEVANTHA IS SAILING (Slowly but surely)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because private messages exist for a reason. 
@flyingMint Banned for being silly.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because silly is my middle name


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you just ruined the mood, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Kevin001 Banned because kevanthaninja
@flyingMintBanned because it was great reading about the origin of your user name.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 








and also because I wanna know the story of your username now


----------



## DarkRoad (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned for being a fa ggot


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being from Texas.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hell yeah, our ship is sailing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling better and for talking about sailboats, lol. Anyways I'm off to sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because ships are awesome. They are especially awesome when they are sailing if you get my drift


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because your location is on Earth and not on Mars


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for dog


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because dogs are cool and you can't ban for dog


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am allergic to dogs.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for having less than 1000 posts


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being russian.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using a bad banning reason.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

banned because your reason is not even a reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might be right.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I went shopping today and got myself 2 new lipsticks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because congrats, you're becoming a woman. Lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's still in progress for her


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@Overdrive banned for being a modular synth
@sajs banned because i'm not russian


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because I love shopping lol. I am a shopaholic in secret, shhh! makeup, dresses, nail polish, love em all <3 lol @Overdrive Banned because it is a great responsibility in being a queen.  @Sharikov Banned for being Ukrainian


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because Lenin said me to ban you


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned because it is true my grace
@Sharikov Banned for being tired


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for making dope audio tracks. I listened to some of your works in Soundcloud and they are honestly fantastic. Thumbs up from moi!


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@alostgirl banned because you've enjoyed techno tracks

Me banned for the same reason


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned because thanks a lot !, really appreciated <3


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for being an electronic music producer 

ps: i'm following you on soundcloud


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a technofan!

@Overdrive You're welcome! Banned!


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for being happy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for proposing to Angelina today. I hope she said yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a girly girl, who knew. Lol.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for living in Louisiana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in Milan. Wanna trade places?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for nearly giving up your homeland


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@flyingMint banned because your head is on fire



Kevin001 said:


> Wanna trade places?


If you live in a big city i could think about it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because define big? Lol. We have over 60,000 people here (I think).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for no real reason... just because I'm taking a break from cleaning and laundry to ban you. :b


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned because i live in a city bigger than yours

(Big ---> over 500.000 people, Milan is around 1,5 mln)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how's the vittorio galleria over there?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i wich i could trade place with you guys, there are barely 500 peeps where i live


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that sounds like heaven to me, lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being in the middle of my ban to @Sharikov. Which is going to be banned for lying because he is russian since everything that ends with "kov" should, by extention, be russian.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stating facts.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned fool.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for living in the U.K


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I live in a city in south England (not London) and we have loads of French students at our university.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for living in Southampton
Edit: or Portsmouth, or Brighton, or Dover, or any other city south of london


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being incorrect, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's probably Hastings


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being incorrect once again.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because saturday hype !


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm going to get drunk in a couple of hours.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its Surrey


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because no :lol just give up :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'll never give up! The search for StephCurry continues!!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm going back to London next week anyway :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I just realized the semester is over and most people are probably doing the same thing too 
you win this round StephCurry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for acknowledging me as the winner... I'm going to be at home preparing for exams in May and June though


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that's rough buddy. Good luck!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because thank you, thank you... it's a shame none of the exams test the ability to shoot 3's.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because remember, Steph Curry has a 3.0 and is on schedule to graduate.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this true  But I don't know what the numbers mean/how GPA works/how anything in the American system works :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because f*** thats true. I think that means he's an Upper Second? Idk how anything in the English system works....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're right. Holy **** that's actually really good. It _is_ equivalent to a upper second - sometimes we call it a 2:1. It just means getting 60-70% in your degree 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_undergraduate_degree_classification#United_States


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for trusting wikipedia


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned you yet today.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning a mint.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being hurt.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my freshness minty flavor is never appreciated in this thread lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because...









@Kevin001 Banned for getting blown out by GS (again) when I wasn't playing (again).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using too many DJ Khaled gifs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being one post away from having '69' in your post count.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using that reason already


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm the MVP so I can do whatever the **** I wanna do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for cursing again, not cool bro. You're suppose to be a professional.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's OK I just make sure not to swear in front of my kids.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I am your kid


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I didn't know you were a 3 year old girl, wtf.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting a cute pic.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because true 
@StephCurry banned because lmao I didn't know he actually had kids


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he has the perfect life.... :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there is no such thing as the perfect life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I didn't mean it literally.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you'll have that life soon lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the Curry obsession in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I started drinking half an hour ago and now I'm slightly waved.

@flyingMint banned because LMAO @ that gif :haha


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's too young to drink


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having too many last night lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always feeling breezy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its in my nature


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for having too many last night lol


haha


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is so dead right now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because true,  @SamanthaStrange 
Kev is waiting for your antha.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for having a crush on @alostgirl



Overdrive said:


> Banned because he's too young to drink


Banned because 18 is the legal drinking age here, it's not like the U.S. where you can go to the army before you can (legally) drink :lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> ^^ Banned for having a crush on @*alostgirl*
> 
> Banned because 18 is the legal drinking age here, it's not like the U.S. where you can go to the army before you can (legally) drink :lol


lol yeah i know, was just ****ing with you


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for winking  @StephCurry banned for projecting your true crush on @alostgirl on me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for too much crushing in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I am ****ing waved :lol

@flyingMint l00000000l banned for thinking I even have a crush :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for pulling me in unnecessarily. wtf.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for getting pulled in 
@StephCurry what does "waved" mean lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the chaos brewing. I'm kinda liking it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for all this unnecessary drama.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because the queen is taken by the holy king @StephCurry, leader of the north !


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for pulling me in unnecessarily. wtf.


Banned because you have mentioned me before when I wasn't active on the thread so you can't complain.


flyingMint said:


> Banned for getting pulled in
> @StephCurry what does "waved" mean lol


It's London slang for drunk.


Kevin001 said:


> Banned for the chaos brewing. I'm kinda liking it.


Banned for liking s***


Overdrive said:


> @flyingMint Banned because the queen is taken by the holy king @StephCurry, leader of the north !


Banned because you are right I own this thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the queen is single. @Overdrive Lying is a serious offence in my kingdom, think twice!
@StephCurry Banned for possibly being drunk and banned for lying too much. A king never lies.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's not possibly drunk, he is drunk lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because he's not possibly drunk, he is drunk lol


Banned because I just ordered kebab mmMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm > :grin2:


alostgirl said:


> Banned because the queen is single. @Overdrive Lying is a serious offence in my kingdom, think twice!
> @StephCurry Banned for possibly being drunk and banned for lying too much. A king never lies.


Banned because wtf am I lying about?? lel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for drunk and disorderly conduct.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to give a ****, lmao.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl banned because the king wants you to be his queen, as the second hand of the king !, i order you to accept !. Or you will suffer...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm so amused right now, lol and I love you guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for eating kebabs. Have fun, bye. A good king never gets drunk and a good king certainly never mutters profanities. 
@Overdrive Banned for spouting even more rubbish. Permanently banned, @flyingMint will personally escort you out of the kingdom. lololol
@Kevin001 Hahahaha. Banned for finding this amusing. hahahah. How's Kevantha?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not mentioning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you are not worthy of a mention.



alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry Banned for eating kebabs. Have fun, bye. A good king never gets drunk and a good king certainly never mutters profanities.
> @Overdrive Banned for spouting even more rubbish. Permanently banned, @flyingMint will personally escort you out of the kingdom. lololol
> @Kevin001 Hahahaha. Banned for finding this amusing. hahahah. How's Kevantha?


Banned for saying bye. OK fine I know where I'm not wanted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being rude, lol.

@alostgirl its sailing but the current is strong.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry I WAS JOKING. Banned because you can stay here. @Kevin001 You made my small heart really happy. Banned for true love ;.; <3 @SamanthaStrange Banned for being really nice


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the drunken supreme overlord king must never leave!!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

alostgirl said:


> @*Overdrive* Banned for spouting even more rubbish. Permanently banned


Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for being mean to me again. :frown2:
@alostgirl Banned for thinking I'm nice. >


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry I WAS JOKING. Banned because you can stay here.
> @Kevin001 You made my small heart really happy. Banned for true love ;.; <3
> @SamanthaStrange Banned for being really nice





flyingMint said:


> Banned because the drunken supreme overlord king must never leave!!





Overdrive said:


> Banned because





SamanthaStrange said:


> @StephCurry Banned for being mean to me again. :frown2:
> @alostgirl Banned for thinking I'm nice. >


:group

@alostgirl banned for being a lost grill.

@flyingMint Banned for being American

@Overdrive banned because LMAO :haha

@SamanthaStrange banned because I was just joking :grin2:

@lonerroom banned for not flossing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for being an eternal mystery that I will never understand...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being so nice.

@StephCurry banned for not stating your girl situation at the moment. Any luck?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being amused lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having 999 posts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being flying mint junior!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I'm having a panic attack right now but I'll be ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you will be ok. Hang in there. Greater opportunities/people/things will come along


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

kevin001 said:


> banned because i think i'm having a panic attack right now but i'll be ok.


we love you kev! Pull through


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for being so nice.
> 
> @StephCurry banned for not stating your girl situation at the moment. Any luck?


no 


Kevin001 said:


> Banned because I think I'm having a panic attack right now but I'll be ok.


banned because I hope you're OK bro.


flyingMint said:


> we love you kev! Pull through


banned because I overate now I feel sick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its nothing, I'll be ok. Thanks for the love guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you better be okay We all love you 

:group
@StephCurry Banned for overeating. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because thx :blush

also banned because OKC are down by 30 what the **** is this **** I was expecting this **** to be competitive


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

too spicy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning. What are you doing? Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having so many posts on this thread.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for not banning. What are you doing? Lol.


What, 'cause I didn't say "banned?" Banned for being too picky.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for getting drunk!

Sarafina above, you are Banned for not following thread rules


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for having so many posts on this thread.


Banned for taking my turn.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a funny quote in your sig.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah well, banned for coming from a place of awkwardness.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having 5000 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because when is your birthday? I doubt you're that much older than me, at most just a few months. -.-


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm a month older, mine's in March yours is in April


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for bashing my team earlier.

@alostgirl Banned because we both feel daring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Ha ha ha ha ha. Banned for trying to be humorous Steph. One month ain't got nothing on m 
@Kevin001 You should join @StephCurry and have a drink with him lol. Banned for feeling daring.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a grumpy kitten.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you know you lost.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for irony, you have 'lost' in your username lmao. Take this L


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not feeling daring enough.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a female mon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for staying up too late.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for being a male mon.

@thekloWN banned for being a ninja :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@thekloWN banned because sleep is for the weak. @alostgirl banned because you're extremely confusing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am nowhere as confusing as you, though. lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lolwut? Banned because I'm not confusing at all, I'm pretty straightforward.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for banning the queen.
@BlowinInTheWind Banned because I love you too, hon. God bless you. Have an awesome life ahead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for changing your sig all the time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old.........er than me.

@alostgirl Banned for still thinking you're a queen, lmfao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hahahha, you are funny, not. -.-


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for feeling daring.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for not being a doctor, but playing one on SAS.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for misspelling "York."


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that cute kitty in your dp!


----------



## PorqueMaximilliano (May 1, 2016)

Banned for being a grammar nazi.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

ThatAwkwardTeenager said:


> Banned for being a grammar nazi.


Banned for being judgemental about someone's grammar skills.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a teenager who banned a grumpy cat who banned another cat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for enjoying that gangbang conversation too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because gangbang? What.....are you saying what I think you are saying? 0.o lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not reading the 18+ section. Lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for reading the 18+ section.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...where is the 18+ section? Sorry for asking a ****ing dumb question.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's hidden until you have permission to view it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me jealous in that conversation, lol. I was so the third wheel.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that's why threesomes never work, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for leading me to the dark side of the tunnel xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for asking me to, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for showing her how.

@alostgirl Banned because good people like us should refrain from that section.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting erotic gifs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because there is no erotic gifs. 
@SamanthaStrange banned for laughing. Did I say something funny?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for having long long napkins in your wardrobe
@StephCurry Banned for wearing a coat in the park
@Overdrive Banned for being trapped inside a tiny room full of poopy diapers
@thekloWN Banned for being a spaghetti skeleton doing the spaghetti dance
@flyingMint Banned for making all the mints in the super market scream like howler monkeys
@ugh1979 Ugithannia798 Banned for putting tapioca in your hair and shouting about Grandpa Juice while balancing yourself on a basketball
@SamanthaStrange Banned for playing hop scotch with an invisible waitress on your patio
@alostgirl Banned for having a fit in 2001


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@lonerroom Banned for the time you kicked Matilda out of the restaurant because she didn't pay for your dinner bills.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was just joking, lol. Psst.......its called a section/subforum not a site. Lmao.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm all late and i MISSED SO MUCH DAMMIT


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for ignoring me? lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because OMG WHERE? DID I? OMG IM FREAKING OUT


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned because it was you who kicked Matilda out of the restaurant because she didn't want to pay for your dinner bills and she didn't want to pay for your prom dress or your hair stylist or your banjo lessons or your potato harvesting classes or for your cupcake collection
@flyingMint Banned for whispering in the cookie room


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for leaving me in the cookie room whispering when Mrs. Trunchbull went in the house looking for her golden goose.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for freaking out xD lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because seriously when did i ignore you!!! I'M SO SORRY!!! PLEASE DONT BE ANGRY!


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because a certain lost girl kidnapped Matilda and Matilda was not able to rescue you in time.
@alostgirl Banned for kidnapping Matilda
@Kevin001 Banned for being Harry Wormwood and having a spooky mustache


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for talking with speedboat salesman while Matilda was being kidnapped by the spaghetti monster


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for shutting the **** up when the Russians were trying to extract information from you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'LL NEVER REVEAL THE SECRETS TO THE RED ONES!


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for stealing Jeremy's diapers.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@thekloWN 
Banned for being a ****ing capitalist dident see that coming @alostgirl
banned for making fake story about not logging on to skype.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for double banning.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for being angelic 24/7


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling bored


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for feeling bored


Banned for avoiding the question


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for labeling it a fake story. It's alright if you don't wanna believe it..


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned I don't believe it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for calling me mon whatever that the heck that is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because in the history of this banning thread, every poster is called a mon. I have no idea what the definition of mon is, it was invented by someone on here and only he knows the exact meaning of it.


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for being a lost cat


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned for being a cranky lady in a business suit
@thekloWN Banned for using your neck as a lasso to catch beard frogs
@flyingMint Banned for ignoring me on my birthday in 1693
@millenniumman75 Banned for not playing hop scotch with me at school today 
@Kevin001 Banned for being so smopples
@yourhomie Banned because Wendy does not know who you are and is worried about your shoes


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for the time you went to the gym and broke the treadmill because you were too busy staring at Elizabeth stealing some band-aids.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

yourhomie said:


> Banned for the time you went to the gym and broke the treadmill because you were too busy staring at Elizabeth stealing some band-aids.


 @yourhomie Banned because I don't go to the gym because they are too dangerous for Nancy to visit, it was Billy Ray who broke the treadmill because he was trying to teach his microwave to play fetch while Elizabeth was stealing soggy used bandaids from the Cranjoolina's purse


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because Nancy was secretly plotting a revenge against Billy Ray because Billy stole her microwave while pretending to woo her.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@yourhomie Banned because Billy Ray also stole Nancy's coffee table while the coffee table was still recovering from constipation, and forcing Nancy to search all over Grandpa City to find it while Elizabeth froze all the used bandaids she stole and made them into frozen treats to feed to her sister Albert while Albert's daughter Prina learned how to bake pumpkin juice


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

@Blue Dino Banned for abandoning the create your own adventure thread


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for staying in vomitland. How's it up there?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for loving cheap thrills.


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for the time you didn't kiss a frog, you denied her a chance to become a princess.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@alostgirl @Overdrive @flyingMint @StephCurry @SamanthaStrange @Kevin001

You all banned because you stayed up all night banning each other

For @StephCurry permaban because you got drunk


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling tired!


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you're registered today


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for being Italian


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

@yourhomie Banned for stalking my profile don't think I can't see you. >8D


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@yourhomie Banned because i have already been banned for being Italian


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for being an exhausted human being


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i'm not human, i'm a dog

wof wof wof !!!


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because...................................................................
Banned because Josiah wants his high heels back.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Banned because everyone leaves me out of group bans I quit


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for getting yourself permanently banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what happened? I feel like he was misunderstood.


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because I didn't realize that he got himself banned. I thought he was kidding. Wth....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @lonerroom got permabanned?! Why?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep it wasn't even a temp ban so it must of been bad.


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because that's sad :/ why are you feeling blah, you alright?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm ok. Just need to get my day started, I've been spending way too much time online neglecting irl issues.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too. This place is like crack. :afr


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because you guys need a good rest. Take care.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the Queen of Hearts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because yep it wasn't even a temp ban so it must of been bad.


ah damn... :crying:


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because the queen of hearts is here to end all your woes, my people


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the queen is kind


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because I will never let my people down


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm still here. And I hit 3,000 posts. :evil


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because 3000 posts hype !


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for banning her.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the second queen in this thread.


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because...sigh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sighing.


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned because you dont understand...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because waz up homie ?!


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

Banned for Samantha being Strange.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## yourhomie (May 1, 2016)

Banned for banning Samantha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about Samantha.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not taking about Samantha, I mean come on she's great lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being minty.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being orbeez


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for saying my name too many times, and making me appear.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can leave now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because, fine, I will...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was just joking. Don't leave me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for killing Professor Plum in the library with a candlestick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing board games. I don't have time for games.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for not having time for games


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i've decided to ban you without any valid reason, but because i want


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because another poster in here got permabanned. What?!


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

banned cause the person above you has nothing to do with that


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i don't understand why he was permabanned, he was a multiaccount ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for not informing me who was permabanned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because admins this week were on a rampage banning streak.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos too many bans for the week


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the irony.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you have banned a girl


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Sharikov said:


> For @StephCurry permaban because you got drunk


Banned for banning me just because I had a bit of fun.
@flyingMint
@Orb @SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @Overdrive @alostgirl @thekloWN @Sharikov - 
Banning all of you plebs for letting @lonerroom getting permanently banned whilst I was gone, wtf :frown2: lol jk but seriously though, I'm sad he left   

Also, additional bans:

@Overdrive banned for having a mushroom tip
@Kevin001 banned for not showing off your handsome face in the pic you posted
@thekloWN banned for not pronouncing your 'r's properly like us Brits
@SamanthaStrange banned for having a name that rhymes with pink panther (at least, with the way I pronounce it)
@Orb banned because I woke up without a hangover today  @flyingMint banned for being 19.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the mass ban. And I'm sad about lonerroom too.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@StephCurry Banned because you've made a slaughter of bans


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Sharikov banned because I am the G.O.A.T. of banning

@SamanthaStrange Banned because he said nobody includes him in multi-bans, but I included him in a multi-ban yesterday even when he wasn't online...


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you're a baby-faced assassin


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is true


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm wondering what an assassin-faced baby would look like.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@StephCurry banned cus


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> @StephCurry banned cus


banned because LMAO :haha :lol


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@Overdrive Banned for sexual double sense


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the ninjas are prevalent.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a mushroom tip also.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i'm older than you, so i can


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the same age as my older brother.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Sharikov banned because he's older than me


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@StephCurry @Overdrive Banned because you make me feel too old


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're still young, you're only...


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you makes me laugh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm glad I made you laugh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because wait a second, what happened to lonerroom???


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm asking this too ?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Overdrive @flyingMint

Banned because idk, when I came online today and checked this thread I saw he was banned. None of know how. And apparently he was upset at people not mentioning him in groups bans, but I _did_ do that yesterday :stu

This thread isn't the same without him


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because now I feel sad, I would always respond to his bans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I leave for a few hrs and I come back to chaos.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned all of us for solidarity with @lonerroom


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having the same mother tongue as Kobe Bryant.
@Kevin001 Banned for calling this chaos.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> @*Overdrive* @*flyingMint*
> 
> Banned because idk, when I came online today and checked this thread I saw he was banned. None of know how. And apparently he was upset at people not mentioning him in groups bans, but I _did_ do that yesterday :stu
> 
> This thread isn't the same without him


Ah damn...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for talking about chaos.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're an agent.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being baby faced.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the real me (not Steph) is the opposite of baby-faced, people always think I'm older :|


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because of my madness









@StephCurry yes, Kobe speaks an almost perfect italian, he grew up here


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I know


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Sharikov Banned for hilarious and creepy gif.
@StephCurry Banned for ninja banning again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we should all become agents and retrieve lonerroom from Matilda's clutches


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i'm a KGB agent, so you're my enemy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having enemies.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having enemas.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I tried finding an enema gif but all i got was people in uncomfortable positions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i'm very tired, so i'm going to sleep


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for weakness against automatic doors 
@SamanthaStrange BANNED BECAUSE THAT BAT HURT SO MUCH


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using caps lock.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not! and also banned for replacing your baby face with the hodgetwins


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because they're funny as **** lmao


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because how funny is **** exactly?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's equivalent to 'mockingly funny'


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using scales to measure hilarity


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because she asked for precision so I gave her an answer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know whether I should order pizza or a burger...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because good idea.


----------



## Sanion (Apr 30, 2016)

Banned becuz that was a terrible idea.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trolling.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for twerking.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for the avatar, haha nice !


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned parce que merci beaucoup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking another language again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not being bilingual.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for pretending to be Bilingual when Brits are just as ignorant as Americans.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@thekloWN Banned because I am bilingual lol, I'm ethnically Kurdish and I can speak Kurdish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Overdrive Banned for thinking I'm gonna watch a 4 minute vid of people eating pizza.
@StephCurry Banned for being bilingual.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because fml.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad to see you.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange banned for not watching


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


>


lmao :lol :haha
@SamanthaStrange banned for not being bilingual.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for failure of banning.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being sad


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being...










... years old.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling mellow. ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning, welcome back.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for missing her.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for trying to be Stephen Curry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm better than him.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not missing me. lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I never miss.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ouch.

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because have you gone into the 18+ section yet? :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's an 18+ section? Lolwut


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for missing this conversation the first time around. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing the conversation back up.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not telling me wtf you guys are talking about  :mum


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for caring about what they're talking about.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @SamanthaStrange, the mod/admin hasn't replied me yet, so not yet lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because +18 section what ??? :nerd:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you guys are missing out on a fun secret section of SAS. >

But, @Kevin001 doesn't want you to know about it, lol. 0


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for pretending to not know, the lot of you. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not responding to my pm.

@SamanthaStrange banned for talking about an imaginary place. You've lost it, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because crazy is good!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living on Earth.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having Curry in your name lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for feeling fine. 
@SamanthaStrange banned because you're crazy but I still love ya.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Our ship is kinda sailing! Banned.
@Kevin001 Banned for giving the rest of us hope! lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for talking about ships again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because ships are fantastic and beautiful. Especially when they are sailing <3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because excuse me whilst I throw up. @SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 get a room :b didn't realise SAS was a dating site lmao :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being repulsed by true love. Damn.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for watching too many Nicholas Spark's movies.

@StephCurry banned for being lonely right now, hmm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because he is sleepy now lmao


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm in ship heaven!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because excuse me whilst I throw up. @*SamanthaStrange* @*Kevin001* get a room :b didn't realise SAS was a dating site lmao :haha


Banned for not knowing SAS is a dating site.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

"No matter how strong the current of those electrifying blue waves were, the love they had will protect the ship from wavering" 

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for the funny *** gifs.

Banned for jumping in my way.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not hopping onto our shipping bandwagon


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning

this was for KloWN ----Banned because you ruined my childhood


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a scary mint....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because you ruined my childhood





alostgirl said:


> Banned for not hopping onto our shipping bandwagon


banned because you guys need to stfu about ****ing ships this is actually getting ****ing retarded :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for getting angry.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way lol 
@StephCurry Banned because one day you'll understand what its like to have ship-itis


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry

Aww. Banned for not supporting love. 
@flyingMint Banned because I agree.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> Banned for getting angry.


Banned for thinking anything from SAS can get me angry :lol


flyingMint said:


> Banned for getting in my way lol
> @StephCurry Banned because one day you'll understand what its like to have ship-itis


Banned because I give up :lol :fall

@alostgirl banned because I don't give a **** about love, I don't think it's even real :lol :stu


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@alostgirl Banned for feeling 'fine' when everyone on this site is supposed to be self-loathing and bitter.
@StephCurry Banned for not letting SAS get under your skin.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for creepy KloWNing

@StephCurry Banned because what about your love for our ban family


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint banned because this is true. I don't think _romantic love _is real I guess :lol also +1 internet points for the quality gif.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned.


banned for posting that creepy gif wtf. That ugly son of a ***** is gonna give me nightmares now :crying: :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because lol. You will probably change your mind someday.  @thekloWN Banned because optimism is my middle name  @SamanthaStrange Banned for inducing nightmares. @flyingMint Banned for being a fabulous alliance.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm always fabulous


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @StephCurry Banned because lol. You will probably change your mind someday.
> @thekloWN Banned because optimism is my middle name
> @SamanthaStrange Banned for inducing nightmares.
> @flyingMint Banned for being a fabulous alliance.


banned because I will never change my mind. I've never had a crush and I never will. People just use me to help them so I don't a give a **** about people any more


flyingMint said:


> Banned because I'm always fabulous


banned because I'm going to London on Tuesday and I might be meeting with someone > who might help out my mushroom tip


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned for that self-praise @StephCurry Banned..I guess all the best.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thanks lol 
@StephCurry Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for the overload of Stephen Curry gifs in this page alone...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because theres only two


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Texas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the both of you for being nice earlier, thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because no need to thank us!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because everyone disappeared.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for reviving dead threads.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for liking me too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not changing your avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for the worst ninja ban of all-time, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I can't help it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because there is no such thing as perfect.
@StephCurry Banned for being annoyed. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

omg lol. 
@Kevin001 Banned because oops  @SamanthaStrange Banned @StephCurry Banned for being repulsed by love 24/7. Sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning again, lmao.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you're as close as it gets.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because lmao. I am sorry again


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because that is a lot to live up to.
@alostgirl Banned for pretty new avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you don't have to live up to anything, lol. You're already great just the way you are.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you have not disclosed your age.
@Kevin001 Banned for refreshing the page too often.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because never mind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for asking a lady her age.
@flyingMint Banned for saying never mind.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm allowed to say whatever I want lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because thanks lol
> 
> @StephCurry Banned because


lOOOOL what's that supposed to mean?? :haha



SamanthaStrange said:


> @Kevin001 Banned because there is no such thing as perfect.
> @StephCurry Banned for being annoyed. :lol


Banned for thinking I'm annoyed when I'm actually very amused  :lol


alostgirl said:


> omg lol.
> 
> @Kevin001 Banned because oops
> @SamanthaStrange Banned
> @StephCurry Banned for being repulsed by love 24/7. Sigh.


Banned because love is a joke rofl. It doesn't exist.


SamanthaStrange said:


> @thekloWN *Banned for asking a lady her age.*
> @flyingMint Banned for saying never mind.


Banned because that's the type of **** my mum says :haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because your mom is smart.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old enough to be his mom. :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you know something we dont know lol 
@StephCurry banned because it means whatever you want it to mean


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because none of you need to know.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being old enough to be his mom. :laugh:


R.I.P. Kevin :haha :rofl :lol


flyingMint said:


> Banned because you know something we dont know lol
> 
> @StephCurry banned because it means whatever you want it to mean


Banned for being enigmatic. 


SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because none of you need to know.


Banned because the character in your avatar dresses provocatively. :no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for infesting this thread with love vibes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because _you _and @flyingMint are the ones who won't shut the **** up about love, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for ninja banning and for agreeing with him.

@StephCurry Banned because you need to bring the Curry avatar back.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not specifying which one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to bed. I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because love MAkes the world a better place <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am awesome like that


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for winkage.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for not banning

And SuperMegaIperBan to all of you because every time i lose the night delirium of banning and when i log in here i find 6-7 pages of Bans


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling angelic


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for the time you ate a 100 oysters and got up the next morning with short-term amnesia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can that really happen? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for questioning a queen.

Also banned for the time you threw a basketball at Jacob's window because he stole your cat's cushion and donated it to the thrift shop.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting 3 kids. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for spouting nonsense without having valid evidence to back up your accusation. 

On a side-note.....sigh. Facepalm.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for sighing & facepalming.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive Banned because.......cool gif.
@StephCurry Banned for removing your avatar and feeling sad. What's wrong?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's living in my place


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wasn't aware of that...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't either. Also don't worry everything will be ok.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@Kevin001 banned because he isn't really innocent

@alostgirl banned because she has changed her cool "grumpy cat" avatar into pink roses


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I changed my avatar again


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you trolled me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for reminding me that i am one day closer to death in your signature!


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because non capisci che sto scrivendo in questa frase


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because google translate helps.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what?!


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for using gif


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to make me stop using gifs. Never!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because love is beautiful. Humanity needs more love.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because love is an amazing feeling, and so are ships that sail :grin2:










Sorry for annoying you guys xD


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the backstory to Up is quite emotional.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's a quite good movie


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it is but the Toy Story movies are better.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Inside Out is the best.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for having more than 1k posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having less than 1k posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being wise beyond your years.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am honored 

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar and signature so often.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i agree


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@alostgirl banned because she is in love

@Overdrive banned because you agree with @Kevin001

@Talvisota banned because you're German


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for feeling angelic


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for always being breezey


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for feeling nothing


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm a psychopath.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for using an Ewok in a meme


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that Ewok's favourite place in the universe is Uranus.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm even more confused about your true identity. Also banned for responding back to me, thanks .


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm not sure what you mean by 'true identity' :lol 
And banned because you're welcome


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because...

See the gif


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

banned because i said so


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because of your user name


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for being older than me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not disclosing your age


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a mint as your avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not having a Kevin as your avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what would that look like? Lol. A pic of myself or another Kevin? No thank you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Kevin Bacon said so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh and because I've missed ya.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm back and changed my username


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who you are/were.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking a sort of truth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he is the orgin to where the chaos started a few days ago. He was the first victim.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking about chaos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Curry is back and ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am glad he's ok.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you still have pink roses as your user title but you changed your avatar. I'm confused, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what to change the "pink roses" to. I am fickle-minded. Btw, I am really, really mentally scarred. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you'll think of something and because I'm sorry if I had something to do with your scarring, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Sharikov said:


> @alostgirl* banned because she is in love *
> 
> @Overdrive banned because you agree with @Kevin001
> 
> @Talvisota banned because you're German


 @Sharikov Banned because I wasn't aware of that. @Kevin001 Banned for not changing your avatar. @Overdrive Banned for stealing dinosaurs from the Jurassic park.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for defending me last week


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I miss lonerroom.

And I messed up that mention.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@The Punisher Banned because no probs  I need to change my name soon too. @SamanthaStrange Banned because same, I miss @lonerroom as well..


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you haven't lost your username


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking The Matrix.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling fine


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for liking The Matrix.


Banned because that is a brilliant movie.



alostgirl said:


> Banned for feeling fine


Banned for not saying that it is a brilliant movie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for The Matrix obsession.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because there is no spoon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because The Matrix is real


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this is what Agent Smith thinks of this thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking about The Matric. btw, how long did it take for the mods to change your username??


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because how can The Matrix be real if our eyes aren't real?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for still talking about the matrix.

@Orb :laugh:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for talking about The Matric. btw, how long did it take for the mods to change your username??


Banned for not knowing that it took no time at all.

@Kevin001 Banned because IKR :lol
@SamanthaStrange Banned because studio execs wanted Will Smith to play the part of Neo. uke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I've never actually seen The Matrix! Gasp!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's the one


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you found "the one"? Who?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because I've never actually seen The Matrix! Gasp!


Banned because this is a tragedy



Overdrive said:


> Banned because she's the one


Banned because to Kevin , she's the one 

@alostgirl banned for bullet time banning.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's beginning to believe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for making me laugh, lmao.

@Orb Banned because she is definitely the one .


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for talking about The Matric. btw, how long did it take for the mods to change your username??


BANNED BECAUSE THEY TOOK 5MINS


SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because how can The Matrix be real if our eyes aren't real?


Banned for questioning the matrix


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Where are you? it's sailing! lol

Banned for the great news. 
@Overdrive banned because I thought you found your "the one" lol


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @flyingMint Where are you? it's sailing! lol
> 
> Banned for the great news.
> 
> @Overdrive banned because I thought you found your "the one" lol


Banned because Agent Smith is actually the one no joke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there is no such thing as _the one_.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because there is no such thing as _the one_.


Banned for not realizing that Neo is an anagram of One.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for talking to a Stranger.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Neo is a Trojan


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> Banned for talking to a Stranger.


Banned because You're not awake from the matrix


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am exhausted from all The Matrix references



Bye guys


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@The PunisherBanned for stopping bullets.
@alostgirl Banned for her mind making it real.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@alostgirl Banned because you're the one !


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because Captain America Civil war is out next week


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm not gonna see that movie either!
@alostgirl Banned for leaving.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@The Punisher You need to be permanently banned because I hate Captain America  lol, jk
@SamanthaStrange Banned because I can never leave my people.
@Overdrive Banned because....mind blown.
@Orb Banned for being an orb.
@Kevin001 Banned for being a Kevin Bacon. xD


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Everyone is banned for not wanting to watch the GOAT movie of the year


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being younger than me! 

just an assumption because you had 98 in your previous username, so I assumed you're probably 18 years old.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because huston is calling @StephCurry to join the adventure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for calling someone.

@alostgirl banned for being hot? You ok? Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive Banned because the Jurassic park called. They want their dinosaurs back!

@Kevin001 Banned because the weather is just really hot where I live.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because huston is calling @StephCurry to join the adventure.


banned because nobody wants me here anyway


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Banned for being younger than me!
> 
> just an assumption because you had 98 in your previous username, so I assumed you're probably 18 years old.


Banned because it's true lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> banned because nobody wants me here anyway


Banned for nonsense. We all want you here.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because we do want you here


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> banned because nobody wants me here anyway


Banned for talking nonsense. Everyone here wants you 
@The Punisher Banned because I agree


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for copying my ban.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@StephCurry banned because there is room for all of us


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you're right


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I agree.

@StephCurry Banned because I like you almost as much as I like Samantha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for nonsense. We all want you here.





alostgirl said:


> Banned for talking nonsense. Everyone here wants you





The Punisher said:


> Banned because you're right





alostgirl said:


> Banned because you're right.


 @alostgirl Banned for making me laugh. Copycat.
@*Kevin001* Banned for having a crush on @*StephCurry*

:lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for confessing your feelings!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because @Kevin001 is hitting hard on @SamanthaStrange


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for trying to be funny.










@Overdrive Banned because....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because.......sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because I don't have to try. 
@alostgirl Banned for sighing. What's wrong?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @StephCurry ...is really stubborn.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Kevin001  Banned because cool gif


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I feel banning you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

All of you are banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for worrying so much, relax. Your time is coming.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> All of you are banned.


banned for not checking PM


Kevin001 said:


> Banned for worrying so much, relax. Your time is coming.


Banned because I want you to get banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for making me tear up....:') @The Punisher Banned for having 188 posts!


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> @Kevin001 Banned for making me tear up....:')
> @The Punisher Banned for having 188 posts!


Is that bad or good lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ninja banning.

@*alostgirl* Banned for being bored.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for being more bored


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling me boring.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you will never be boring.

@alostgirl banned because I'm sorry, lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for calling me boring.


Banned because you edited your post so did I


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for editing your post. JK.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

All of you are banned.

I ban myself too.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for being nice


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I love you all <3

:group


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for loving us all


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being a noob.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for being "a noob".


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being too nice.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Banned because there is nothing good on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for the funniest ban ever, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you're right, she is way too nice.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

omg....thank you guys.

Everyone is banned for calling me "Way too nice". I will be more mean from now on, lol, jk.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@knightofdespair Banned because is there ever?
@Kevin001 Banned for agreeing with me.
@alostgirl Banned for saying you'll be more mean.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stating a reason.......lame.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! :b


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for not playing by the rules


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting me to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

The queen doesn't have to abide by rules.
@Kevin001 @The Punisher both of you are banned.

@SamanthaStrange banned for being cool.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for ninja banning.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for staying up so late. What happened to beauty sleep?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for stealing my gif.
@alostgirl Banned because I'm about to go to bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'd much rather steal your heart.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I envision this....









:')


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for making me blush. :blush

Goodnight all.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for sleeping
GN


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for dodging sleep as well as bullets.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm Neo


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because [spoiler=Example]Neo dies in Revolutions[/spoiler]


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because who is Neo in the first place....
@The Punisher Banned for eternity.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you haven't slept


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@alostgirlBanned because if you need to ask, you need to watch The Matrix.
@The Punisher Banned for being a movie icon.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Orb said:


> @alostgirlBanned because if you need to ask, you need to watch The Matrix.
> @The Punisher Banned for being a movie icon.


banned for bein a paparazzi


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for editing.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for ... changing your name?


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@senkora banned for being over 30
@alostgirl @Overdrive @Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange @Orb banned for posting when i'm sleeping
@StephCurry banned because he has removed his avatar 
@The Punisher banned because i don't know who you are


----------



## aragog (Apr 22, 2016)

@Sharikov banned for putting a Simpsons GIF in his post


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@aragog Banned for wearing different colored nail-polishes.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you have 1111 posts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend and for being from a large a** city.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for insulting my city


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling sad, too. Hope you feel better


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about diamonds.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I hope we all feel less sad soon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I hope you all do too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for all the sadness going on. There is nothing to be sad about. There will always be ups and downs. I hope you guys feel better soon.

@Orb banned because your mood says dead but your car is still going.........hmm. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Orb @Sharikov @SamanthaStrange Banned because cheer up, you guys are awesome  
@Kevin001 Banned for being a good person


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking truth


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

Anyone above me BANNED, because I am Lucifer.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint banned for feeling pensive...whats up with you? sigh :/

@TranquilityLane Banned.

guys, I changed my username btw, lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you changed your username 
Congrats


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because thank you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still feeling sad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being one of the sweetest guys on SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because too bad that doesn't get me anywhere. Thanks though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange @Kevin001

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh Banned. I need a SAS break.

Take care. :heart


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for taking a break


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because all I want is a holiday at some resort atm. I need a break from life lol


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@SaltnSweet @Kevin001 @Orb @SamanthaStrange @flyingMint Because thank you guys 
@SaltnSweet double ban for her change of username


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your welcome


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you're a professional flop


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we need more happiness in this thread


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because cats. No reason but random cats.


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

Banned for having an amazing username.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a number as a username.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> @*flyingMint* banned for feeling pensive...whats up with you? sigh :/
> 
> @*TranquilityLane* Banned.
> 
> guys, I changed my username btw, lol.


You forgot, for what reason!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because if you change your user name too frequently, the staff will refuse to do it again.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because it's true


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for punishing - but what you punish remains a mystery.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a legend here.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being more of a legend on SAS than I could ever be :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have ancient knowledge of this place, I don't. I'm still in training, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you are right :lol but you are getting there :lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using embedded youtube links


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a pensive mint.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for living in sandwich islands


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because the vibe is dying in here.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because it's false


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'd be lying if I said that statement was false.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

@3677 banned because your username is only a number


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for an unusual out-of-sync banning.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i didn't want to ban you, but you force me


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the recipient of unintentional forcing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for worrying about your scan.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because thanks man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no problem bro .


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread really did lose all activity. It's like days gone past :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because @StephCurry, @SamanthaStrange, and @SaltnSweet abandoned me. I really miss you guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being worried.

Thread hasn't been the same since @lonerroom was banned and @StephCurry became inactive...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that's my cue.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because Trump will win the GOP nomination


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have been wondering where @TuxedoChief and @Amon have been up to as well, where have you guys been?

Everyone is banned here guys.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning everybody in one go.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I son't know you


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I son't know you, either.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a cookie-stealer. lol


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you're back posting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'll be MIA soon! lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope not.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not wanting her to leave.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm neo


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for still having a default title.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because...I am considering :/ definitely not leaving any soon, though. @The Punisher Banned for being Neo. @TuxedoChief Banned for contemplating on kidnapping Neo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because as long as your happy that is all that matters.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for keeping her happy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for being so sweet  I'm still waiting for my time to come,lol.
@TuxedoChief Banned for banning Kevin.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for befriending a lightbulb.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lmao.

Banned for being an agent dressed in a tuxedo.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being at my place.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for being too nice in banneding people


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@TuxedoChief Banned for dreaming.  @The Punisher banned because I'm older than you.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because age is just a number plus 1


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an American


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on Americans, lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for not feeling the bern


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling so relaxed, what's your secret? 
@The Punisher According to google, bern is the capital city of Switzerland...it is impossible to feel a city that one has never been to. Therefore, you are both banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for inspiring me.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you guys don't write on any other thread here


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this is my favorite thread and the people that I like on SAS are here, so it's my 3rd home lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because if this is your third home where's your second?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my second home is obviously my home and being surrounded by the people whom I love the most.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what is the 1st? Stop confusing us, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's a secret, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Heaven?


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you're trying to trick us.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned because kind of  @The Punisher Banned for accusing me of trying to trick you


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you cant fool The Matrix


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing up The Matrix again.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because The new PS4 is called neo no joke


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey The Punisher you're banned for not sleeping!

Night everyone


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the sun is up where I live


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm guessing Australia.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're incorrect lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because alright I'm guessing you're at your place.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for being correct


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because both of you are incorrect!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Bannie pour être salé et sucré


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Bannie pour etre overdrive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in some exotic place.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I live in the middle of a desert.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....










I'm not sure if you're serious or not, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not being sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because I am serious. @TuxedoChief Banned for remaining cynical.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is cool af then. Warm weather most of the time?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for asking questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because uh huh, it's scorching hot 24/7 
@TuxedoChief banned for not asking questions.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being able to live in the scorching hot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am scorching too lol, jk


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for complimenting yourself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can do whatever I wanna!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for speaking out of line.

Your cookie tried that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hate cookies.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for betrayal. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned for agreeing I feel betrayal aswell


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for crashing the party.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for leaving the party.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I need to leave soon too.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you're going to make Kevin sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol. We're good. I'm worried about someone else at the moment.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for loling when you weren't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because there's no reason.

That's not what I'd expect from a Queen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I can


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'll always be back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for driving Curry away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because he's busy with NBA and his family, so yep. I didn't drive him away,lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you know it's true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what are you talking about?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not knowing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not telling.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I never will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you will never know too.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Benned because she knows something


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because maybe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up so late.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't sleep till 1am.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're a gangsta


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for also being a techno loving gangsta


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that made me laugh. TPBM banned for banning for me laughing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned List:
@Overdrive - anti-gangsta posts
@flyingMint -anti-technogangsta posts
@Orb - laughing too hard when you should be focusing on the road. Driving while Laughing - a dangerous combination.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because god is here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the SAS God.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because your current mood is "bashful" while mine is "tired" (although that's now outdated) :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making cupcakes and then dressing them gothically.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting that pic.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because today i haven't posted anything


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's 24


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you've reached 1000 posts


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because oooooooooOOOOO, i need to run naked to celebrate that


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for living in Italy.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for coming from the nation of All Blacks


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Regular Show fan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still feeling dead.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for discriminating his emotions lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for flopping.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being cynical on here and irl. I see you.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's permanent.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nothing is permanent. You can always change.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's temporary


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person. Also banned for never being here in the mornings.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning sleeping in.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because sleepy kitty.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel sleepy too!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because who needs sle


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you definitely need some sleep,you have been driving for waaaaay too long!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aren't you just getting up? lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a light-bulb


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a mood


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being french.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a New Zealander.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Kiwi.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because that's a weird animal


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against kiwis


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because your house is full of kiwis


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because my icon is cuter than all of yours.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using the word "cuter".


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my icon is the most meaning-fullest than all of yours.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that symbol looks messy as hell.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I wear whatever, whenever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I did rock a pink shirt today, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being ninja banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a ,....


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm good.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am great.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you need to be pinched.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for pinching people.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm doing what needs to be done.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree.
@TuxedoChief Banned because you won't do such things.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being ninja banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are starting to bore me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling flirty. lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for talking about gems or something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ninja banning. 
@Kevin001 Banned...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I really got it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because eoefge wokfo[gkw[eg ewg ]efefpomrgmrigpwegj.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for confusing me.

@SamanthaStrange banned because you're not.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@SaltnSweet banned for trying to type with your nose


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not banning the above.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can do what I wanna do!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being deluded.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for being a good kid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Ninja.
@TuxedoChief Banned for calling the queen deluded.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and being deluded as well.

@Overdrive Banned because I agree, you guys are all sweet kids.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because good night everyone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because gifs aren't your thing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Banned for ninja banning.
> @Kevin001 Banned...


Banned because I love this show so much omg


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having something in common.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not joining the bates motel bandwagon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I've never seen that show. I should of watched it back in season 1. Oh well.

@TuxedoChief Banned because we all have something in common........Social Anxiety.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because seasons 1-3 are available on netflix buddy

and also because we do have that thing in common


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Kevin doesn't have Netflix, pal.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for calling someone your pal.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kevin GET NETFLIX NOW. I DEMAND THIS


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Shia LaBeouf <3


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because less-than-threeing him.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm back.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because who?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because welcome back.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because good grief.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for confusing me again.

@flyingMint banned for using a sick girl in your previous gif. Also banned because I have live stuff to watch like sports, lol. Netflix is only good for netflix and chill.

@SamanthaStrange Banned!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being easily confused.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because banned banned banned


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being desperate.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because desperatism is a social construct developed by the national cheese grater in 1825 to deter mainstream musical dissent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for resorting to past bans as noted in the sacred "Ban Code" book written by the heavenly choir of SAS.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I've never banneded you


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

It has been a pleasure not banning you, until now... BANNED


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you teens are taking over this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you secretly wish you were a teen


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for using that small a** gif, lol.

@SaltnSweet Banned because nope, I'm right where I want to be. I could use a wish right now tho, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because are you pretending that airplanes in the nights sky are like shooting stars?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned for talking about ships @Kevin001 Banned for having a wish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're the one who usually talks about ships.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because are you pretending that airplanes in the nights sky are like shooting stars?


Banned because B.O.B


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am allergic to ships now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reminding me to buy batteries.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you still havent bought em


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Banned because it makes me feel powerful, like God must feel when he's holding his banhammer!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm kinda turned on right now, hmm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because bye guys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for leaving.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for taking my ban reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not convincing her to stay.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that would have been so much pressure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sometimes you have to fight for what you want.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have to at least give an "honest" try.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for putting quotes around such a sophisticated, classy, meaningful word like honest lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for laughing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my girl. You have a death wish bro? I'm just joking, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for fighting me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't want to fight you, I want to fight for you . On that note I'm out.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you haven't dropped the mic


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he gave it to you.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for dying.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you are probably dead right now?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because if you die in the Matrix, you die in the real world. Unless you are Neo of course.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because neo isn't the one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying something absurd.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the amount of time it took for you to ban him was far too long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread isn't the same


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being the harbinger of this thread's destruction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because people will always come and go, just enjoy the moment.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you aren't a creepy doll thing anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for labeling someone a creepy doll.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for labelling someone rude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the Queen's supposed to be setting examples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for removing your signature.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the circumstances demand it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from New Zealand.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@TuxedoChief Banned because I approve your choices. @Kevin001 ahem...Banned for feeling innocent...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because your approving means nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for disrespecting me.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you have no power here anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because why is that so?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you still have power here.
@StephCurry Banned for abandoning this thread.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for ruining my 1v1. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being sweet  and you're right. I don't know why he has been MIA for so long.  @TuxedoChief Banned for being rude to your queen.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you're not worthy of such a title.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are not worthy for me to answer you about my aristocracy. 

Burn.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for taking the easy way out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you will never understand.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because no one will ever understand anything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ain't that the truth.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because je ne sais pas...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know either. And banned for making me google translate that, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for using google translate.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having 1,200 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in a non-existent location!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned parce que je l'ai dit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bannie parce que...quoi est la raison? moi non comprendre....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for use of the French language


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling amused. Care to share what's amusing?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because music, i love music its amusing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I love music too! but how can you find something you love amusing 0.o


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it just is, ok. Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you like it? Therefore it amuses you lol idk I'm confused now


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for being an innocent light bulb


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning @flyingMint


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned because I was kidding, lol. Glad music has a positive impact in you  
@Kevin001 Banned for being innocent...we find it hard to believe.
@Overdrive Banned for liking techno music! @SamanthaStrange Banned for posting too many GIFs.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for triple banning and for confusing me lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a confused and amused mon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for rhyming.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the same gender as me!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I still don't know what a mon is


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because neither do I...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using words without knowing their meaning


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because according to a couple of sources:

*mon*
Jamaican way of saying man.
How you doing mon?

*
Definition of Mon
plural Mon or Mons*
1
: a member of the dominant native people of Pegu division, Myanmar (Burma)
2
: the Mon-Khmer language of the Mon people

And we all know that @Amon must be one of these.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you've reached planet Mars by now


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because mars it's fantastic
@StephCurry banned because i miss you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for missing someone..........I do too.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I reflected a bit on one of your previous bans about how people come and go from this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for remembering, lol. Its true though, just enjoy the moment.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its a sad truth though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time to move on.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life is not fair.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you are Strange Samantha


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being sad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for always ninja banning me.

@Sharikov Banned for calling her strange. You might be right but still, lol. Also cheer up.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you've gotta step it up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been trying. You have no idea, lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm bored today


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me bored with your lame bans, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I get Friday before you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because everyday feels like a Friday to me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because _Every Day Is Like Sunday._


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm sure you could do more than just breath.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no comment. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for thinking something else.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because PMS. :mum


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because 9 + 10


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I know :'( sucks to be a woman at times, sigh.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because what happened


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for being a man.
@SaltnSweet Banned because...


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because it's a stupid reason to banned someone like that :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for taking it too seriously. It was a joke, geez.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I didn't take it seriously jokes on u


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not saying you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I hope someone finds the correlation with this image


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm.......










They're all dead right?


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because Captain America Civil War


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a man!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being a woman.

Oh no, Now I've _really_ done it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Your all banned for not realizing the page number in this thread is 1930.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because we need some new members on this thread


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'd love some more indoctrination.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because more members means more disease. We can't have that now can we.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for foiling my plans.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because hey... theres something missing.... or someone

WHERES @StephCurry !!!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because he betrayed all of us.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you have to find that out on your own.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I spoke to him today. He's alive. I hope he returns as well.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking to the king without proper documentation or reference papers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amused. What's so funny?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not being in on it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning for the 2nd time.

@flyingMint Banned because I had permission, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because nearly exploding lightbulbs are easy targets.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because he's a walmart


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you don't get a movie.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how can someone be a walmart and why cant he get a movie, let the man live!


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I just posted a new thread and need you all to read it please.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this place has become a sausage fest again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned in honor of our missing member.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because he needs to be back


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the gif of our lost king made me sooooooo sad lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because aww, sorry. :squeeze


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

:group
Banned because we all need a group hug


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because hugs rhymes with bugs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I hate to admit it but that actually would make sense lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting emotional in this thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how can you not get emotional with all of this heartbreak


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my heart is still intact .


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you only say that because you've had contact with the love of your life, and your supreme king ruler today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might be right.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you might be right that he may be right.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a sacred orb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine and being nice, congrats. Lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for being a sacred orb


Banned for enjoying these mints












Kevin001 said:


> Banned for feeling fine and being nice, congrats. Lol.


Banned for being an all-round good egg.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for breathing oxygen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being salt and sweet. I prefer sweet and spicy, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because salt enhances the taste of food, get it? lol


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because no.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not enjoying salt in your food..


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for not reading the PM


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sending a PM.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for sending a VM


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having SA


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because life isn't fair


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because life was never fair to begin with.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling dead. I will bring you back to life if I have to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using a gif from one of my favorite movies ever!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you can't resuscitate the dead.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I beg to differ.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I beg to differ,too. I wish I could rewind 19 years back and..sigh, nvm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because depression sucks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am not depressed...just feeling a melancholy that can never be explained, like the emptiness of part of my being.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry you're feeling that way. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because don't be sorry, it's not your fault


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for more avatar changing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning me again. Damn you! Lol.

@SaltnSweet Banned because you'll be fine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't have anything...truth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still here, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because so am I.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hugs :')


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you also have me! I hope you're ok!


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

Whats the point ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the point is to enjoy life while it lasts. Have a positive impact on others and leave the world better than you found it.


----------



## IHaveProblems (May 4, 2016)

Banned because too much effort to do that


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ninja banning.
@Kevin001 Banned for being an idealist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a realist. I see things for what they are. I see you Samantha.......I see you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for seeing people


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not seeing people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orb said:


> Banned for not seeing people.


Banned - for sweating and getting it all over the floor!

No pressure.....no worries! You can come back after you stop sweating.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned - for sweating and getting it all over the floor!
> 
> No pressure.....no worries! You can come back after you stop sweating.


:lol - ok man, don't sweat it


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orb said:


> :lol - ok man, don't sweat it


:haha your ban has just perspired :haha


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> :haha your ban has just perspired :haha


Banned for the outrageous pun :haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orb said:


> Banned for the outrageous pun :haha


Banned for being more "Truly outrageous" than that Jem cartoon!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I never heard of that cartoon before.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is losing its appeal. I can't save it by myself.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for feeling inspired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having any feelings.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because this is the trick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think you might be on to something. :lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because, where the fock is @StephCurry ?!!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he might never return. Just have to accept it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I still can't accept it


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that's how SAS rolls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is how life rolls.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I rather watch pretzels roll


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

banned because I'd like to watch pretzels roll in a rolls.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because, where the fock is @StephCurry ?!!!!


Banned because the G.O.A.T of shooting has been summoned.

Also everyone prepare for multiple notifications because I'm about to ban the **** out of all of you to make up for my lack of banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because hey... theres something missing.... or someone
> 
> WHERES @StephCurry !!!


Banned because I was recovering from my knee injury.


Sharikov said:


> Banned because mars it's fantastic
> 
> @StephCurry banned because i miss you


Banned for being nice to me 



SaltnSweet said:


> Banned for talking nonsense. Everyone here wants you
> @The Punisher Banned because I agree





SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for nonsense. We all want you here.


Banned because thank you guys .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

TuxedoChief said:


> Banned for driving Curry away.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned because nobody drove me away. I was too busy with Arby's mum, sorry bout that m8.

@SamanthaStrange banned because @Kevin001 wants to show you his mushroom tip

@Kevin001 banned for being obsessed with ****ty Ryan Gosling GIFs

@SaltnSweet banned for not having a mushroom tip

@The Punisher banned for also being nice to me

@Overdrive banned parce que je t'aime

@Orb banned for being a mon.

@TuxedoChief Banned because the real masterchief would never wear a suit.

@flyingMint banned for still not accepting my challenge to a 3-point contest.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for fabricating unnecessary drama.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned in honor of our missing member.


banned for using an amazing gif
@thekloWN banned because I forgot to ban you
@Kevin001 banned for looking like Kevin Hodge
@flyingMint banned for being a Drake fan
@Orb banned for drinking whilst driving
@TuxedoChief banned for implying I'm a traitor
@SaltnSweet you're a woman. Banned.
@Sharikov banned for being a dog


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm actually not a drake fan... and also because 
WELCOME BACK


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for welcoming me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me find more Steph gifs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using ones I haven't seen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this one is really cute/funny.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because lmao I agree, I remember seeing that in a interview last year :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rofl Banned because she totally stole the show.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this Curry obsession is driving me crazy. Also both of you are banned for being sad.......cheer the f-ck up. You guys are a handful.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting annoyed, lol.










also banned because I agree but I don't think I will ever stop being unhappy... :sigh


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because nobody drove me away. I was too busy with Arby's mum, sorry bout that m8.
> 
> @*SamanthaStrange* banned because @*Kevin001* wants to show you his mushroom tip
> 
> ...


banned cus <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stating a reason for your ban.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because less than 3 is a reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for not having an avatar.
@*Kevin001* Banned for telling people with depression to "cheer up", that is one of my pet peeves. :blank


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being intruiging.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange banned because I agree with that 10000%. I hate the stigma around mental illness 

@thekloWN banned because I have never heard of anyone having pre-breakfast breakfast


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for judging my morning routine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@StephCurry Banned because I know depression all too well, been there as well.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because why are you depressed? Have an issue work on it. I got you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using yet another Gosling gif...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being undistinguished without your signature Stephen Curry (Chicken) avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for ninja banning. 
@*Kevin001* Banned because it's not that simple.
@*StephCurry* Banned for hating Ryan Gosling gifs, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to give a **** about Ryan Gosling gifs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being such a hater, lol.

@SamanthaStrange banned because let me help you make it simple.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not hating lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being taller than me and for being out for game 3.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's ****ing Portland lol, it's not like GS need me to beat them.

edit: also banned because at 6' 3" I'm taller than most people.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a tall mon.


----------



## DorianYates (May 3, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because it's ****ing Portland lol, it's not like GS need me to beat them.
> 
> edit: also banned because at 6' 3" I'm taller than most people.


My ninja I already told you he's not 6'3'' lol. So banned for lying about stats.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

DorianYates said:


> My ninja I already told you he's not 6'3'' lol. So banned for lying about stats.


banned because that makes me even more of a badass >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was talking about your actual height (5' 10). Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I know, I was just joking :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the king is back


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I need to resuscitate this thread once again
@TuxedoChief banned for having a plastic mushroom tip.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being avatar-less.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a cynical mon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for driving passed my house.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for staring into my soul.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where do the good boys go to hide away,hide away?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for getting in the way -.-
@TuxedoChief Banned because this thread is mine again.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the war's almost started.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned cuz u wana 1v1 me?!?1!!1


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned. It's great thar you returned. But this thread was and will always be mine. @TuxedoChief Banned because there is no war.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for not getting it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have more posts than on this thread than any of you plebs which automatically makes me the GOAT of this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the word _pleb_s.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange Get out my goddamned way when I'm trying to ban.
@TuxedoChief You, too. Too much collateral damage.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you will never rule against me, Curry.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because FIGHT! FIGHT!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet @thekloWN @TuxedoChief banned because all 3 of you got ninja banned, lmfao :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. All of you.
@flyingMint btw, thank you, just saw your post. Banned for being nice.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I can.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

banned for wearing a helmet with a tux..you know that doesn't match >:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the cause of WW1 in the history of the ban thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread just got super busy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because this ban won't land on it's original target anyway. ****ing ninjas, man.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because the pace of banning in this thread is too damn high.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is what happens to the thread when my presence is here.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for turning this thread into chaos.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry You are being too complacent again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the overuse of that word.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can say any words I wanna.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for rebellion.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I do not need anyone's permission to do what I want.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for siding with the traitor.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being right.

ps, hugs!!! I hope you will feel better soon..
@TuxedoChief BANNED for calling the queen a traitor.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you're no queen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this is true.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are no king either.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@TuxedoChief @StephCurry Banned for disrespecting the queen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ banned because lmao. @SaltnSweet Banned because I'm the G.O.A.T and many people in this thread have referred to me as the king of the thread so that disproves your point.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

hmmph, whatever.


Banned because many people in this thread have referred to me as "queen" as well. So your point is refuted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling inspired. I wonder why?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling innocent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for not feeling innocent.. @Kevin001 Banned because life goes on...its hard but I need to pick myself up.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for giving a **** reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

meh

Banned for using profanities against a woman.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're special, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because she is special.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange aww, that's sweet of you  banned. @Kevin001 I was joking lol, I definitely do not consider myself as special or a queen.. Just a regular person living life. Banned as well.

I had enough banning for today guys, see y'all. Bye.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for giving up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she actually has a life, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for saying lol everytime you ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm always laughing, lol. Keeps me positive.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I do have a life outside SAS...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I never said you didn't.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because _cynical _is no longer available in the mood list.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being understanding. Thank you for being here for me, I appreciate it. :')


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning me and for being tired......wake up, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I've wanted that mood for the longest.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned because no problem. Thanks for being here for me as well. :squeeze
@Kevin001 Banned for giving me space when I need it. Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because what the hell did I miss?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for missing my mood swings.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because mood swings,PMS and depression are horrible. lets be strong


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I came from the mall and now i smell like the mens perfume aisle


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for smelling like the mens perfume aisle.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for smelling like the ocean.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have seen the future, brother, it is murder.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a ninja.

@thekloWN Banned because what the hell does the ocean smell like?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I was browsing for short stories to read on wattpad...and a @StephCurry fanfic was trending....what...

https://www.wattpad.com/story/64162112-dirty-mind-of-mine-➳-stephen-curry

That's the link of the story. I didn't know Stephen was that famous, lol..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the title being Dirty Mind of Mine, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I was intrigued and went to the first page of the story....I was like wtf...1D fanfics are the worst, lol. and yes, the title made me lol too.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned for quoting Leonard Cohen.
@*Kevin001* Banned for wrestling Alligators.4 @SaltnSweet Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for living in pollution.

@SaltnSweet banned for not having an avatar once again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for calling the sophisticated, cosmopolitan, world class city of New Yawk pollution


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being from Texas.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on Texas.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having over 23,000 posts!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having the same join date as kevin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he registered 11 days before me. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for crying with mascara on.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned scaring the **** out of me.....banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not loving the Orphan girl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I love that movie and Case 39.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I also love both of those movies.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because is that a show?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a skype account.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for constantly changing or should I say evolving, lol.

@flyingMint Banned because nope........movies. Orphan and Case 39, similar films. Must watch them now, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what do you mean by constantly changing/evolving...?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning 
@Kevin001 Banned because I refuse to watch these movies until you acquiesce to watching Bates Motel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree with you. Kevin needs to watch Bates Motel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for agreeing with him.

@SaltnSweet Banned because I'm referring to you changing your user title, signature, and avatar so often, lol.

@flyingMint Banned because there was a girl here that tried to get me to watch it. Its totally up my alley the only issue is I hate picking up a show after its had a a few seasons already. The only show I ever binge watched like that was breaking bad. Binge watching with another person? Different story *cough*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for agreeing with him.
> 
> @SaltnSweet Banned because I'm referring to you changing your user title, signature, and avatar so often, lol.
> 
> @flyingMint Banned because there was a girl here that tried to get me to watch it. Its totally up my alley the only issue is I hate picking up a show after its had a a few seasons already. The only show I ever binge watched like that was breaking bad. Binge watching with another person? Different story *cough*


BANNED BECAUSE EACH SEASON ONLY HAS 10 EPISODES YOU ARE NOT THAT BEHIND YOU CAN LITERALLY WATCH THE WHOLE SERIES IN LIKE 2 WEEKS TOPS 
a


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for yelling.

@*Kevin001* Banned because just watch it... please.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because 2 weeks?










@SamanthaStrange Banned because are you begging? Hmm, lol. Also that gif is spot on.......love it.

Guys are we forgetting.........I don't have Netflix, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because get Netflix! Do it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its not that simple.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> @flyingMint Banned because 2 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because fine 1 week or even 3 days depending on how daring you feel.

However, since you don't have netflix I AM SO DONE WITH YOU KEVIN LOL


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^Banned, ninja! @Kevin001 Banned for stealing something I said earlier, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for staying up late.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm eating a muffin with 50 grams of sugar at 11:53pm while watching Impractical Jokers but I refuse to let society make me feel guilty for it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being rebellious!
@thekloWN Banned for being correct, I should go to bed.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I thought about it and then I felt guilty so I only ate the muffin top


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there is an episode of Seinfeld about muffin tops! :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because Seinfeld is highly amusing.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what that is


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

Banned for not telling a reason.


----------



## Pearsall (Apr 25, 2016)

Whoever in the US that isn't voting for Donald Trump is banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because I was browsing for short stories to read on wattpad...and a @StephCurry fanfic was trending....what...
> 
> https://www.wattpad.com/story/64162112-dirty-mind-of-mine-➳-stephen-curry
> 
> That's the link of the story.* I didn't know Stephen was that famous*, lol..


-.-

Banned for thinking the best basketball player in the world 'wasn't that famous'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because do I know you?.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know you. A little at least.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for knowing someone.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for knowing me. @StephCurry Banned because I was kidding lol. I do know you, at least a little.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing multiple languages. I just know one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the other language I know is completely useless.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because no language is useless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both of you are banned for not having avatars. The *** is going on? Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because i don't feel like having a ****ing avatar also @SaltnSweet is just trying to copy me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Excuse me? wtf.

Banned because I chose to not have an avatar and that's got nothing to do with whether others have an avatar or not.
@Kevin001 Banned because nothing is going on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I beg to differ. opcorn


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

What do you mean? banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just messing with you. :squeeze Stop b*tching, lol. Nevermind looks like you stopped, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it sucks being a woman. All these emotions like a rollercoaster...thank you mother earth. I am not angry at either of you, I'm sorry. Just feeling meh. I can't wait to be back to being myself.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am angry at the world in general.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banning myself.
@SamanthaStrange

Banned because I get you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the world is actually made of cake!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning cake.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I want me some tiramisu, please.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i love tiramisu too


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what that is


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be my friend. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having an insane number of _friends _on SAS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I got a rash out of nowhere and I'm blaming you as the cause for it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blaming others for your problems


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its human nature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for excuses
​


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because at the end of the day, we're all mons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for advocating marijuana. I don't do that anymore, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's been too long since I last smoked weed.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because same, i miss a fine *** doobie sometimes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I wonder what it's like to go deep inside whilst being high... lol jk I wonder what it's like just to go deep inside :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for not stating a reason for ban.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for trying hard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for still being on overdrive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving weird a** posts on every thread, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh :lol been a long time since I did that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad I can make you laugh, lol. Now only if I could get you to bring the avatar back. :laugh:


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for the obscene number of posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I can


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning everyone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a little salty.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being too sweet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because please don't say that, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 
SWEET SWEET SWEET


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

You're a mint. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I can beat you 1 on 1. I'll play you one day.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for more sweetness


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned because that sounds like fun lol, if you ever come to London (Or I come to Louisiana) we'll play.

But just to let you know from now... you don't stand a chance 









@flyingMint banned for mintiness.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i am naturally minty


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because Mint smells really good


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is starting to bore me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your right


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because **** you. *Throws punch*

That should start a brawl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't suck, at least I hope not.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're that bad huh? Do what you must. Like I said I wish you the best.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just want you to be happy. Not sure how you will achieve that but I'm rooting for you. Good luck.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hey guys


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for showing up just in time. :b


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I don't like numbers ending in 9 and I need to make a post to get past it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because i made my mom cry....:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it's mother's day where I live, and I wrote to her that I love her. Never really said it before...omg Imma tear up myself lol...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg! That is awesome, I'm so proud of you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where did everyone go lol

@StephCurry Banned for smoking weed before...
@thekloWN Banned for instigating fights
@flyingMint Banned for being a mint made of unicorn layers
@Kevin001 Banned for stealing tuxedos from @TuxedoChief who is also banned
@SamanthaStrange Banned because I can ban you.
@Amon Banned for being the inspiration behind the legendary mon of the ban thread.
@The Punisher Banned for secretly liking to punish people.
@Overdrive Banned for being a technohead.
@SaltnSweet Banned for being amazing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my inspiration, thank you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned for banning so many people!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

Banned because...









@Kevin001 Banned because thank you..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being kind, thank you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because everything will be okay. Be strong.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Everyone's banned for being more awesome than me. And I'll ban myself because I'm still on this site like a freakin' idiot, annoying people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is only one other person on this site that I worry about more than you. You're not annoying.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for worrying about someone


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being more salty than sweet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for liking comic books.

@SaltnSweet Banned because I can't help it. Also I'm watching The Choice right now on DVD .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for seeing it before me.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am more sweet than salty, lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I love salty and sweet together.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because I am more sweet than salty, lol


Banned because you're sweet and salty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying something we clearly already knew and for banning out of order, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling innocent again. Come on now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am never salty, lol. and I agree, dude is kidding himself when he says he is innocent, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I am, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I wish you could watch this movie with me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you guys, aww, I have no one to watch a movie with me lol. #singlepeopleproblems


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because we are all lonely


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree, lol.

That song though..xD


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because it's 2005 again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend. Didn't I tell you about this? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I was 8 years old in 2005...0.o


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I was not 8 years old in 2005. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because how old were you back in 2005...?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because nice try.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I was probably in the first grade


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about the past.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't want to go to bed.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not brushing your teeth before bed.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because Yolo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using the phrase yolo.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I said it was 2005


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I finished the movie. Not as good as The Notebook but it was nice.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking of yesteryear


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for being a mint


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning my mint! lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking candy. :wink2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am sweet, remember? it'll be ironic if I didn't like candies lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because who doesnt


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because curries are awesome too, lol, if you get my drift xD


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because Is that an indian food?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning me. I was referring to someone from this thread lol


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm stupid lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you aren't stupid and banned because I was referring to @StephCurry










that dance tho.....................................


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating that dance to its fullest.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this is the last ban I do. Bye all.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Orb Banned because what....are you leaving?.....damn,why..I wish you well though.. Take care..


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for posting tooooooooooo much 


Orb said:


> Banned because this is the last ban I do. Bye all.


Banned for leaving Bro :/


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because all of you are cupcakes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not speaking a 3rd language


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because, ich liebe dich meine liebe


----------



## Pearsall (Apr 25, 2016)

If you live in America and of voting age and you're voting for hillary you're banned and should be sent to Russia so Putin has something to play with.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because what ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for speaking german and person above is banned because idkw to play with putin. Not a toy.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because wtf lol



Pearsall said:


> If you live in America and of voting age and you're voting for hillary you're banned and should be sent to Russia so Putin has something to play with.


Banned because who are you voting for?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not disclosing your age.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he was born in '98 so he's either 17 or 18 depending on whether it's already been his birthday this year.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not disclosing your gender and location


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm sleepy.
GN everyone


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being an ostridge


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Ich liebe dich zurück , danke xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired of using google translate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because it means "i love you back, thank you", lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not letting it remain a mystery.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because mysteries aren't exciting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I disagree, and so does @Kevin001 :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because ain't nobody got time for dat.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having time for a good mystery.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're all offline or invisible


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being visible.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am invisible


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a female


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because Ich liebe dich zurück , danke xD


Banned because ja ja


----------



## Aaron Tupaz (Apr 4, 2016)

Banned for banning the person two spaces above


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being so optimistic.
@Overdrive Banned because what's "ja ja"? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you joined in 20*13*, and you have *1,3*00 posts, and *13*0 blogs.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@SaltnSweet it's "yes" in german


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because damn son, you're observant. Also banned for feeling stressed..
@Overdrive banned because nein


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i can be your private teacher for French !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting with her.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i ain't flirting with her


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to give private lessons......hmm.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i can teach you how to fly


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because a mint cant fly


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because ostridge can fly


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm neo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for starting up that Matrix talk again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the Hawks are getting swept.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I wan't the one who started it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its ok bro. :rub


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because you didn't get the joke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life is but a joke.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stating facts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because both you guys are delusional.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I believe we actually have a more realistic perception of reality than the average person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth. 
@Kevin001 Banned because you're the one who is delusional, I live in reality.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to expand your reality. You're limiting yourself and its sad to see.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to tell me about my own life, and for using a rhyme to do so.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @StephCurry banned for not having a Facebook account


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I could get one but I don't have friends irl so what is the point? Lol. Plus ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I also don't have any IRL friends ('proper' friends, anyway) lol. Plus I know it'd make me feel ****tier seeing how social and successful everyone else is...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'd add you and be your first friend. We could compare lives and I'm sure you'd see mine is just as bland and ****ty as you claim yours to be.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because judging off your pics you seem to be real cool irl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree
@thekloWN banned because thanks man  & I'm confident your life is not ****ty and bland lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being doubtful for tomorrow's game. Man up!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Portland doesn't pose a legit threat, lol. Don't be fooled by Game 3.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm pretty sure everyones lives eclipse mine in grandeur, sophistication, class, and notoriety.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to seem smart by using those words, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. All of you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

You're a woman. Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning a woman.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I hope you are feeling better? banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because... Nah, I'm still a moody b****. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are banned. lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because.....BANNED.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for still not having an avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I actually have a son named Jerry.

Also banned because I don't feel like having an avatar atm.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me. Who the hell is Jerry?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree, I am also confused.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree, ehh... what


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because James Franco. :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banned for not being Something Strange! :kma


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for licking toads..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...










Jerry looks like that.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for lying about being more sweet than salty.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for accusing me of lying 0.o


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because aww, what a cute bird.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being sad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I agree, lol. @Kevin001 Banned for being so sweet to her,aww


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because now I have no mood. And banned because @Kevin001 does not enjoy being called sweet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being mysterious........once again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I heard that you like mysteries


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah if I can eventually solve them, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because once the mystery is solved, it's no longer interesting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I disagree, you can always go back and solve it again. Find new things that you missed. It's always interesting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :laugh:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a Vogue model.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all you guys are crazy, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I had a long day. Goodnight.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because it would be nice to actually have a conversation with @StephCurry, @SaltnSweet, @SamanthaStrange, @Kevin001, @flyingMint instead of banning eachother mercilessly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can VM, PM, hell even text me if you want. Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you can also


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because noted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being inferior


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's the biggest joke of the century


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for infidelity


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm the reaper


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that is really scary lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being scared


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because nothing phases me


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're a strong queen


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have to stay strong for my people, thank you, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the days of Kings and Queens are over.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because in these days i was too busy to post here.

Double Ban because you have removed your avatar.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I haven't posted today!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

All of you people are banned.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned Because you are located here at my home


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because sending you guys optimism and happiness!
@Kevin001 @StephCurry @SamanthaStrange @Sharikov

Cheer up!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm good, lol. Just a little early in the morning.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I need to sleep.
Night everyone


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because i don't ****ing feel like 'cheering up'


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I insist you do that. @StephCurry


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's right !, dooo it !


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because Just do it


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the sand dealer is calling you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because don't let your dreams be dreams


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Both of you are banned for treason.

@The Punisher Banned because I thought you were going to bed?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning us for treason...how could you? :'(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its ok, lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having the groove in your body


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because wow...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being groovy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because now you're being groovy


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because everyone is getting the groovy virus


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because I'm immune to the groovy virus..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because free your mind and your *** will follow


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because yolo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for saying 'banned' twice


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

Banned because its true tho, you only live once  

Also banned because I am obsessed with this song






@StephCurry
you are banned for being obsessed with "Another one"....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for obsession.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned lmewanfvarwjkbg;bvjkeslabnepoavwrr


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because everything is ****ing nonsense to me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I know the feeling.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I know it too well too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys worry me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel like a horrible person. 

good night anyways, lol, imma go to bed...and I'm sorry to someone.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because i agree, we should send the SAS special task force for a QRF, LZ in 20mins at Bravo Alpha Six, over...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because all I want is a hug lol. :/


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because the SAS team are well trained for huging, formely trained by CIA and NSA


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

The Punisher said:


> Banned because I'm neo


Banned because I beg to differ.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because oooo **** !!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm dying right now, lol. :rofl
@Neo :laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dying so easily


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a ladyboner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using vulgar language


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that reason


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because why soo serious ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking me a question!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not answering the question.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because, is this the real world ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because nope.

@Neo Banned for being resurrected.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it was the only way to stop impersonators


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will miss the newer version of you.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for destroying Neo in the most beautiful way


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being 23
​


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having an age, signature, location, or a mood.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because that's the trick my friend


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for having tricks


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha banned because I wish I could, idk if I ever will...  :sigh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because patience my friend patience, the day will come !


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because i have been waiting for 19 ****ing years and still nothing so i give up.

i live in England and teens start doing **** early over here, if you are past 18 and are not experienced that is extremely rare, everyone thinks you're a weird loser creep


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because there's no age to go balls deep, what about the 16 girl any news ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned for not giving reasons anymore.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for multi-ban. Which reminds me of:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the real Neo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for just getting up.

@Neo Banned for being a SAS God.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't give a ****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we know.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for using a gif of me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for looking good in a suit.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because I always look good


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for arrogance.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's called confidence. And I would be confident if I actually looked like him


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I would be confident if I looked like Rachel McAdams.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not already having confidence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the same reason, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have no reason to be... also banned for using my reason :twak :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I also have no reason to be confident.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that makes me upset


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a conversation with my girl, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for joining in January.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for copying my reason just like @SamanthaStrange -.-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning her.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I will mention who I want @Kevin001 @Overdrive @SaltnSweet @flyingMint


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not mentioning me again. :lol


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not following Supernatural in time


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for following Supernatural


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself...?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because can't disagree with that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for agreeing with her.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an overly protective bf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned as usual


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being the ghost of SAS past.

@StephCurry Banned because I'm just messing around, lol. I'm not the jealous type, she can talk to who ever she wants.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not realising I am also 'messing around'


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can never tell with you, lol. Also banned for getting ready to play tonight. I'll be damn, you got some heart after all.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling flirty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the first thing I think about when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because I can never tell with you, lol. Also banned for getting ready to play tonight. I'll be damn, you got some heart after all.


banned because I have a lot more heart than Harden's flopping b*** a**


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way. 
@Kevin001 Banned for making me blush... again. :blush


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm surprised you guys haven't met up IRL yet.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me have a panic attack.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I would so have a panic attack if I saw you irl but.........it would so be worth it.

@StephCurry Banned because I wish. #Futuregoals


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I don't like this "game"
@SamanthaStrange It was a necessary ban ...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being from the same country as Messi.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for having a big penis.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha banned for telling everyone my secret.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Get outta my way!
@sajs Banned for playing a game you don't even like, lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because the youtube song in my signature was apparently removed for no reason


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it might be something to do with promoting or some ****, which isn't allowed :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep not allowed.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because of knowing too much about SAS

@StephCurry banned for promoting ****** rules. (Thought though, arent threads about linking what you are listening to, promoting too?)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> Banned because of knowing too much about SAS
> 
> @StephCurry banned for promoting ****** rules. (Thought though, arent threads about linking what you are listening to, promoting too?)


Lol what? Banned because how was I promoting any rules?  I just took a guess as to why your vid was removed


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for guessing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being a noob, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I miss @SaltnSweet


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for having a heart.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making my heart hurt.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a birthday boy

EDIT banned for living in the USA


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we all have hearts of glass. 
AND I HAVE A STAINLESS STEEL BAT! 
MWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

@meepie Banned for reminding me I'm 30.

@flyingMint Banned for being so callous to fragile hearts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the tension in this thread right now.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being a light bulb


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for possibly liking Gargoyles more than me! Grrr.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because pangea doesn't exist thereby making you a dinosaur ghost of the prickly forest past.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Texas.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban reason, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because don't you dare try to take the name of Texas in vain!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am lame.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for having the perfect gif for forced tears.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I was actually really impressed when I saw that interview clip, lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being impressed by someone summoning up negative emotions to simply act.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a ninja.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you're ok, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.
@JustThisGuy Banned because get a grip.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being worried, don't be.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being fine, do be.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being worried, don't be.


Banned for trying to control my moods. Goodnight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a '.' as a status.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being Neo


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for waking up early.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for treason


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I definitely need to see a doctor for my life problems...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you should


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I need a long break from everything....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because everything will be ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm here for you and things will get better. Life is a series of events/moments. Good and Bad. Don't wait for the rain to pass, learn to dance in it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because thank you...I appreciate this a lot..:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no problem, what are friends for. I try to support the people I care about.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> *Don't wait for the rain to pass, learn to dance in it.*


Banned because it's really nice


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a rebel


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being young.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a username inspired by a clown


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for lying about the sweet part of your username.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for accusing her of lying.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@thekloWN banned because I am always sweet.
@SamanthaStrange Banned because I missed you too


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I relate to your latest blog entry a lot.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just saw your comment in my blog post. I appreciate the support. Thank you :")


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because today was one of my worst days this year.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned me.

All you people are banend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the typo


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned x10! >_>


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

aww hahaha, sorry lol

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having no mood


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being French


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being american


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm not American, lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm confused  , maybe in Antarctica.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling confused.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Band.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for failure to ban me the right way


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

all of you people are permanently banned

good night


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hilarious gif, lol.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for finding his lack of sleep funny.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's a sign of the Tymes.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a prince reference


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for partying like it's 1999.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for living in Hawai


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not as great as you may think.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.........I still want to go there though. :laugh:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a cool guy who I would definitely buy a beer for if he ever visited Hawaii :drunk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not appeasing the lava goddess Pele


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not knowing of Hawaiian culture.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for expecting us to know


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me for expecting you to know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine, congrats bro. Life must be treating you well.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a avatar that changes colors


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having none at all 
@Kevin001 It's not treating me well but I'm choosing positive feelings over sulking


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for life not treating you well, but it's a lesser ban because you are being positive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I miss the "new" you. I'll get use to the "old" you eventually I guess, lol.

@flyingMint Banned because congrats, good mindset to have.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the weak ban. You have to do better.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because this will be nasty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hey guys, I'm back!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we have a lot in common.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I agree @Overdrive Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning. 
@Overdrive Banned because I love House.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being named after a...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an unpleasant username


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

burn


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being on fire


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having over 1000 posts!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally getting an avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being enthusiastic


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks, lol. I'm feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's great! 

where did @StephCurry go anyways....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea. I'm sure he is ok though. You sure do worry about him a lot. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I do care about him..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being so caring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just want the best for the people that I care about, be it on here or in real life  

also banned for being such a good person


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because caring is sharing each others hearts with a little bit of love and happiness every day, which will always go a long way no matter how big or how small it may be. 

#deep


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because a little love makes the world a better place.

#evendeeper


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all the sweetness in this thread right now is killing me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

go deeper? sureeee.

Banned because if everyone just stopped in their tracks for a moment to ask the other about how they are faring and maybe said a kind compliment or two, if we could have found the space in our heart to care and love for more people and to feel more emphathy, maybe more people would stop feeling that they are worthless or not good enough. Maybe, just maybe, more lives could have been saved if only we could have been more kinder and loving to others. I love you all guys 

Deep enough, @flyingMint?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because all the sweetness in this thread right now is killing me.


Banned for being sweet, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because sweet is a part of my username too lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I know, I was just trying to annoy Kevin. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint banned because don't cry mint, lol @SamanthaStrange Banned because I doubt Kevin will ever be annoyed by you, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I'm not sure about that *cough*

@SamanthaStrange Banned because that was actually kinda cute, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for admitting that you're already annoyed by me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just annoyed that I don't know more about you, lol. My interest level in you can only go up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because awwww


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm exerting so much energy............but she is worth it .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being delusional, I am so not worth it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 









such flirt so love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I'm dying right now, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I see something in you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because my internet keeps going out. Grrr. :mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well you know what that means.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because too much sweetness overload...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with my sweetness, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with me. JK.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its really not funny, lol. Also Nick went home on The Voice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I stopped watching it like 2 weeks ago, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't blame you. Also banned for having secrets.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because secrets are interesting  lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because everyone has secrets.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just want to know you better.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for contributing to the 39330 posts in this thread.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because in less than one month, this thread will be 9 years old.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread has caused so much to happen in this 1 month


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because this thread doesn't cause anything.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for living in new yawk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned for La vie est a son meilleur quand il est fini.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for speaking Russian.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not knowing how to speak Moldavian.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

itsjch said:


> Banned for La vie est a son meilleur quand il est fini.


Banned because you got it !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for winking


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SaltnSweet Banned for making me google Moldavian.
@Overdrive Banned for conspiring among the Russians.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in North America


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a very kind person


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SaltnSweet Banned for living in the U.K.
@Overdrive What the **** are the chances of being ninja'd?!

Banned for looking like Ben Affleck.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I've never been to the UK before.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned bacause i'm the ninja


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for the typo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling better?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling shocked,lol. Why?

I do feel a little better...still feeling worried about quite a few things, but definitely better than yesterday. thank you for asking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its complicated. Blast from the past! Glad you're doing a little better though.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because **** the past


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I agree. **** the past. shouldn't define the present.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see a bright future ahead of you. Also banned for not having a mood.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hope that my future would be something that I have always dreamed off..thank you..

I don't have a mood because I feel neutral, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in South America.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

BanNed


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for breathing, lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because all we can do is keep breathing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish I could talk to you but I'm busy af right now.....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's okay. I'm leaving pretty soon anyway.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for leaving.
@StephCurry Retroactively banned because he's not here to comment on the 19*69* page number.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm the one


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you guys should fight


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because bring it on.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because :haha


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because.

:b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming and going on this forum. Stay!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this party really died.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know, I was waiting for someone to ban me. Lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you need to recruit some more banners.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like the regular bunch .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I do too, but we do need a few more participants in here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might be right. I'm just worried I won't be able to flirt with you as much if that happens, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what does one thing have to do with the other?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm talking about flirting in this thread, lol. The more people the harder it will be for me to post right after you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where did someone go, guys? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Welcome back, ninja.
@Kevin001 Banned because oh, I see. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I also see.......you .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where did everyone go?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! I'm still here.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm back


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because welcome back


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because let me see if this works.

@Overdrive Banned for not being here

@StephCurry Banned for not being 
here

@flyingMint Banned for not being here

and.......
@Neo Banned for not being here, lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning a bunch of people for not being here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for inspiring me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for saying something so nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just happy you're here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being too excited.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I have









ARRIVED!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we missed you,lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we did? JK. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 









I'll just take myself out then


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for taking me too seriously. 

:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure how I feel right now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having conflicting emotions


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure how to interpret that gif, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 








She's bad. lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you're right, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on a gif binge right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing @flyingMint's mint candy..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm in the mood for some chocolates


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are forbidden from consuming chocolates. Nuh uh!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are making me hungry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because good night to you guys! I have lessons soon, lol, gotta leave


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because gtfo, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because my internet is going in and out again!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry to hear that. You know what that means....










Goodnight. :kiss


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because random gif


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

You're all banned for using too much gif, this thread looks like a sausage party now


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because mr bean is awesome, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the randomness in this thread right now.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because this thread needs some order


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I overslept.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am not a fan of olives


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having the Sun in your eyes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having the moon in your eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I might have love in mine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're in love with?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Bannie car tu es amoureux de @SamanthaStrange , ah que c'est beau l'amour


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for assuming things, lol.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned because what is love?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what is love?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for asking silly questions.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because most leaves are green in color due to chlorophyll.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because most leaves are green with envy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because people with less melanin in their eyes have blue eyes and people with more melanin in their eyes have brown eyes.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned make me self conscious about the color of my eyes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread is getting dead...and all eye colors are gorgeous lol, don't feel conscious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone yet today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being late to the party. Also banned because I'm on a mission to make you happy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread isn't the same without @StephCurry....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned because I agree. 
@Kevin001 Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I guess I will try to do the impossible, I'm not quitting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being persistent. :eyes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel worried and sad too, sigh. high five..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I hope you feel better soon too... ty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope both you guys feel better. Enjoy life, every moment.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I have a logic final in a few hours and I'm stressed out so I'm taking it out by banning you


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because today two religious dudes rang at my door and tried to convert me, those fools.... :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for answering your door.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a drug I'm addicted to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for rendering me speechless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because being speechless can be a good thing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for winking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're like a book and I'm only on chapter 1. I'm just hoping I reach chapter 2 soon .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I need a nap, this is how tired I am...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Be back later.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Both of you banned because of flirting....yuck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're supposed to be supporting me bro. FSociety? Lol. 

Season 2 premiere July 13th btw.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for you and @SamanthaStrange not having your own 'flirt with the user above you' thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that wouldn't be that fun. The other people make things more exciting. I just like getting her one on one when I can in here, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for succeeding in your task


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Banned for your vain efforts to cage a bird belonging to the breeze.
@Neo Banned for posting dated looking gifs.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a doctor


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for all this excessive but absolutely satisfying flirting 









THE SHIP IS SAILING, AND ITS SAILING ON SMOOTH AF WATERS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for talking about sailboats and sh*t again, lol.

@thekloWN Banned because what the hell is that suppose to mean? Lol.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because i've not been able to log in these days


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because welcome back!


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for using a Minions gif


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because IKR


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because in Italian your username "Neo" means "mole skin"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Italy. I wish I could go there, lol. Maybe one day.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a nice guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I try.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

All u people. BANNED.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because this is the story of my life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't whether to laugh or be sad here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having mixed emotions. That's my job. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree. You have me so confused.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting me to make sense.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I guess I should give up trying to know your personal life.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for shrugging. You'll strain your shoulders.
@Kevin001 Banned for being lightning quick. Also, you're banned for worrying.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because rubber pencil.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I really don't know what to say.

@flyingMint Banned for attempting to make people laugh.......sorry it didn't work.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for bringing down the mood.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for spite.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are amusing. I love you guys.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for contradicting yourself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because pls don't, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning 

and now this is irrelevant: because I took a logic final today and the last word I want to read is "contradiction" 
*shivers* *pukes* *projectiles* *hurls* *faints* *wakes up at the smell of chocolates* *hurls once more* *faints again* 
*wakes up to 2004 fuzzy pop rock* *realizes I've traveled back in time* *cries* *warns someone of impending doom* *returns to future the day before said test* *hurls*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having too many posts in this topic.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not not posting enough lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because why are you sad?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I also wanna know.
@SaltnSweet Banned for not being here.  @StephCurry Banned for not being here.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I just feel worthless


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because @*SaltnSweet* went sailing towards a tropical paradise on the open seas (God Bless), and it's way passed @*StephCurry*'s bedtime in the U.K.

@*flyingMint* I would ban you for Ninja'ing, but I sympathize with your situation. It's okay. You exist in my heart, baby. <3


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that was funny and actually cheered me up a bit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I can relate to feeling worthless. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because same here. :group


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the group hugs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using a nice gif.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's just the two of us Kev!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

@Neo Banned for reminding me of Verne Troyer



Kevin001 said:


> Banned because you're supposed to be supporting me bro. FSociety? Lol.
> 
> Season 2 premiere July 13th btw.


Banned because I do support you bro.

Super excited for Season 2


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel partially worthless, too.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're not worthless


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because thanks....

just have too much to deal with right now. I hope I can endure it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dot usage


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because thanks....
> 
> just have too much to deal with right now. I hope I can endure it.


Banned for hiding from hiding "alostgirl"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because pourquoi ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bannie parce que je suis une joke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're one of the nicest people I know. Don't let stuff get to you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being there for me...ty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Np. What are friends for, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 @thekloWN both of you are banned for not banning me.
@StephCurry banned for disappearing


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SaltnSweet said:


> @*Kevin001* @*thekloWN* both of you are banned for not banning me.
> 
> @*StephCurry* banned for disappearing


I was hoping that... just for today... we didn't have to ban eachother. :frown2:

You're ****ing banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being 19.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a female.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I also feel like I'm in hell.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I would love to resign from daily life chores qnd move to antarctica....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I would like to resign from life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I would like to resign from life too and never be born again. But a few things stops me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what's stopping me anymore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being so negative guys. Cheer up its Friday the 13th, watch some scary movies or something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have asked you repeatedly not to tell me to _cheer up_.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because, goddamn, that escalated quickly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I didn't mean for that to happen.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I'm sorry? Just want you guys to be happy. Its possible you know.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not always possible - although there can be highs too. But you're all nice in here and I hope for the best for you all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks. Also banned because I just watched The Matrix last night, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I finally have a Skype account, not sure how to use it though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You need a microphone and/or webcam depending on if you want to use voice/video chat or not.

You need contacts. If you've downloaded Skype, I assume you have people who recommended it to you. Ask them for their usernames. You can add me if you want: g4cytheclown.

Also, banned for making me type out a serious response in this thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because serious responding is necessary at least once a day in this thread.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's wrong


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing about the musics.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to spread Neoism


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I accidently clicked the ban button somewhere, somehow at some time 

No, I will NOT unban you :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I've purposely clicked the real ban button during my stay at SAS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a blog entry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a trapped spirit on this forum. Find the light.

@thekloWN Banned because thanks bro.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread has turned into this again


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for sausage fest


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned for using a new avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still having the same avatar. I might be changing mine soon.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because for wanting to change his disco color flashbulb


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for changing your classic drum machine avatar 

RIP AVATAR 
you will be missed


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because rip Jomox ModBase 09


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having expensive music equipment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a member since 2007.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling flirty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine! Finally!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having possibly the funniest/random avatar on SAS.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm trying my best to remain sane


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because you didn't invite me to your birthday party.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't invited either!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you actually didn't realise that it was my party! :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't know it was my birthday also banned for feeling breezy. I hope you're feeling better now?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Hell, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because she's actually from Hel[l]sinki


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because devil kitty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how cute. I want one, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because cute cat gifs make me smile.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because does it? Hmm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because OMG, those kittens! :heart


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because i have an urge to do it, i cannot control my urges so then you will have to pay for that. 
It is how life and everything works. Some have to pay. sorry buddy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, all of you lots, BANNED! hahahaha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because someone called you a ban blocker


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being so kind and supportive. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for being awesome.

@SaltnSweet Banned because what? What does that mean? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because ask @goingcrazy lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.

@Going crazy Banned because you mad bro? Lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*WHO DARES INVOKE MY NAME ?* both of you are banned for that, and especially you Kevin! You are the ban blocker you be ban blocking my bans when i want to ban her for her evil deeds, that is unforgivable !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she doesn't do evil deeds. Not possible.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because kitty eating ice cream, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because... why not?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Ban because you keep banning Kevin, he is actually not such a bad guy


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah shiiit, we have another ban blocker, you are ban bro, ok.
The one on top was for Samantha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Ryan Gosling petting a sloth. Okay, I'll stop with the gifs now, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

all you people in thread are funny, lmao

all of you are banned, people. 
@Kevin001 banned for assuming someone was talking bad about you @SamanthaStrange banned for being obsessed with kitten gifs @thekloWN banned for being named after a clown @flyingMint banned for being a mint in love with chocolates... @Going crazy banned for living in a "Belly of the beast" @Overdrive banned for being an awesome person @StephCurry banned because I hope you'd return @The Punisher banned because where did neo go @Neo banned for changing your username to neo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the mass ban!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*BIG BAN FOR YOU*For Lying and trying to mass ban people. Especially Neo, he is boss.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

wtf samantha loool. Im done. My computer is too slow so i miss my shots xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all of you are going to hell. Sorry it is what it is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense. 0


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this guy <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who that guy is. :stu


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Regrettably banned. I don't know that person, either.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what happened to @Orb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because that is a secret, lol.

Banned both of you for not knowing Zayn Malik! One direction, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not telling me of such secret


----------



## CloudyNights (May 13, 2016)

Both banned for knowing who, Zayn Malik is.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for clouding my nights.

@*Kevin001* Pardon me. All those perfect looking boyband members are indistinguishable from one another, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for laughing........finally. :laugh:

@flyingMint Banned because all will be revealed soon enough.

@CloudyNights Banned for making that your first post, lol. I'm dying right now. You must be a real fan of his.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's already been revealed thank you very much


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I just realized it was his/her first post. Very peculiar.

@*flyingMint* Banned for flying through Class B airspace without clearance.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree, that is kind of odd, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what are you talking about who's first post???? 
@thekloWN Do you work as an air traffic controller because I deserve CLASS A SPACE, I AM A CLASSY SOPHISTICATED DUMPSTER MINT


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because who told you? Never mind I already know. Smh.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because one more won't hurt.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for an actual devil cat! > :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that cat needs a good old fashioned cat spanking 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@CloudyNights...banned...I'm suspicious lol.
@flyingMint banned for not knowing who zayn malik is. 0.o how could you mint, how could you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@flyingMint Banned for advocating animal abuse.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a strange collection of erotic gifs.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not answering my question about your personal life 
@Kevin001 It's not animal abuse if a cat is spanking another cat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for asking personal questions.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because <3 ok, I'll stop guys. lol
@flyingMint Banned for being such a classy mint


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being coy.
@SaltnSweet Banned for posting too many pictures.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I'm not sure what you're talking about.

@SaltnSweet Banned for liking a traitor, he left the group.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because no comment, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for assuming I have a dark side. smh...;.;


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you do have a dark side lol

Heres real video proof of @SaltnSweet's dark side


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what dark side are you guys on about lol, enlighten me, please


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting a celebrity crush of mine.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Olivia Wilde is one of the most beautiful women on planet earth.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I will come after you 









for denying such facts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might be going on the naughty list this year. Also banned for the obsession with Zayn.....ugh. Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because at least its not Bieber


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! BANNED!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I agree, lol.

@SaltnSweet Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because me too, I can't _believe _this man.










I swear this is the last gif guys, don't hunt me pls, lol thks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Real men are fugly.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*Kevin001* Banned because Castiel. :mushy
@*thekloWN* @*flyingMint* @SaltnSweet Banned for ninja banning!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you can never have enough Bieber


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because wrong Justin


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I agree.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because sad Bieber


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for too much Bieber! :blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because _ridiculous _is very much mis-spelled in that gif, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree that spelling is a no no


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because these spells are a yes yes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have the tired giggles. I should go to bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being tired. go to bed kevin! lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being amonymous.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because mysteries are interesting


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Because especially mysterious floating orbs


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an orb. I knew all awhile


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm awesome like that, lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because yes you're awesome, don't be sad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because....


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i wish i could give you a hug and take all the pain.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I definitely need a hug


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because we all need one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning, its too damn early for that. Lol.

@The Punisher Banned because I don't, lol. But I would give you guys one even though I'm not much of a hugger.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because too many people on this site are scaring me with all this suicide talk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned because I have no joy in life plus unable to cope man.  @Amon banned for treason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to find your happy place.










Smile dammit, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lol, banned for making me smile


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're welcome, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I will be okay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I seriously need a hug.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because thanks. I love that gif.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling dead :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because sometimes I wish I was. :sigh

Also banned because your user title is "dead soon".


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because feeling suicidal. will be great if I could die soon, but oh well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too. I sort of just said the same thing. PM me if you need to talk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because sigh...I hope everything will be better man.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I hope things improve soon, for both of us.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all we can do is keep on breathing..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because for being in hell


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for whothe****.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because knock knock


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because who's there?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive banned because I feel like I am in hell on earth...c'est la vie, unfortunately
@SamanthaStrange banned because we are in this together, lol..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because thanks, and yes we are.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange banned because Amos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning @SaltnSweet

And Amos who?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because a mosquito :banana


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar again.
@Overdrive Banned for being silly. :banana


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my avatar matches my life story, so..

on a funnier note, banned for being a dancing banana


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm sad that you guys are sad  
I hope you guys are ok.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for caring, thanks. 

You're all banned because I need to get out of this thread before I use up all my posts for the day. Be back later.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because idk if i'll be okay. fml. but I'll keep going. don't let me affect your mood. @flyingMint
@SamanthaStrange banned because I'm going off soon too!


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you're located in the Hell


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a weedman


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't smoke that at all, lol. I just think it looks cool.


----------



## Sharikov (Apr 24, 2016)

Banned because you're not legal, or you are from holland


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for engaging in fraudulent activity


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a robot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for revealing my identity to the public


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope your batteries run out soon, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because he doesn't run on batteries. He has himself hardwired into the 1,000 volt line straight from the pole.

Also, please don't antagonize the robot. He might just hack into SAS and delete your account.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the accurate prediction


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for scaring me right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for feeling scared


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having 11,359 posts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what them numbers mean in your signature.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Banned for having a gif as your avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being new


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning him because he is new. Smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for defending


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because mon!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I can't stay away from this f***ing thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because same. I love this thread lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I hope youre feeling better.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for getting in my way!
@SaltnSweet Banned for loving a thread. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I still worry about you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I appreciate it, thanks. I'll be okay, eventually.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because eventually? I'll take it, lol. Maybe now I can stop thinking about you so often.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because do I feel better? idk...I have numbed myself emotionally and I try to accept my reality. no desire to breath but still gotta keep living, no choice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because if history is any indication, you'll forget I even exist soon enough, just like everyone else does.
@SaltnSweet Banned because all we can do is keep breathing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I'm not gonna forget you man. I personally don't know anyone that I can relate with so much like you...you mean something and I wish you well.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because thank you so much, that means a lot to me. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I will never stop caring for you. I'm just trying to stop obsessing over you, lol. I want to talk to you so bad but sadly I have to resist.

@SaltnSweet Banned because what does never forget you mean?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for turning a light thread into a heavy thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because..I have a friend irl who helped heal me emotionally by listening to my concerns and problems. I was able to improve so much in life and forgive myself because of her..sadly, as time went by, we became distant, but I'll never forget her and I'll always look back as one of the few people in life who cared about me.

when I say I wouldn't forget her..I meant that I'll look back at her fondly as a friend  I really don't know that much people I can relate to.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because..I have a friend irl who helped heal me emotionally by listening to my concerns and problems. I was able to improve so much in life and forgive myself because of her..sadly, as time went by, we became distant, but I'll never forget her and I'll always look back as one of the few people in life who cared about me.
> 
> when I say I wouldn't forget her..I meant that I'll look back at her fondly as a friend  I really don't know that much people I can relate to.


Banned because I understand this so much, I had someone who made me feel the same way, I miss them so much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint banned for feeling worried...you alright? I miss my friend too. Unfortunately...some things in life are like clouds, they float by and disperse eventually...okay, enough of my depressing thoughts.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm ok, still worried about you guys though


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I really appreciate it, mint, thank you  I'll be okay in the long run...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive Bannie parce que tu es un incroyable personne


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you too


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I agree, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking languages I don't know. Google translate it is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bannie parce que tu ne comprend pas francais. 

translated: bannedd because you don't understand french


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I barely speak English, haha. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just don't know what to say.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because sometimes it is fine to not say anything.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because say something I'm giving up on you....sorry, I couldn't help it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that song makes me cry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because me too. Especially when it first came out.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because what song ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because say something I'm giving up on you, I'll be the one if you want me to...anywhere I would have followed you...<3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because.....

And I am feeling so small
It was over my head
I know nothing at all
And I will stumble and fall
I'm still learning to love
Just starting to crawl


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because 010000010110111001100100001000000100100100100000011000010110110100100000011001100110010101100101011011000110100101101110011001110010000001110011011011110010000001110011011011010110000101101100011011000000101001001001011101000010000001110111011000010111001100100000011011110111011001100101011100100010000001101101011110010010000001101000011001010110000101100100000010100100100100100000011010110110111001101111011101110010000001101110011011110111010001101000011010010110111001100111001000000110000101110100001000000110000101101100011011000000101001000001011011100110010000100000010010010010000001110111011010010110110001101100001000000111001101110100011101010110110101100010011011000110010100100000011000010110111001100100001000000110011001100001011011000110110000001010010010010010011000100011001100000011001100111001001110110110110100100000011100110111010001101001011011000110110000100000011011000110010101100001011100100110111001101001011011100110011100100000011101000110111100100000011011000110111101110110011001010000101001001010011101010111001101110100001000000111001101110100011000010111001001110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101111001000000110001101110010011000010111011101101100


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! What?!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because same. Some techno sh*t going on.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for not speaking binary language


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for expecting me to know that, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

bANNED FOR typing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I think i'm in love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what?!!!!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't care for it, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its just a song lmao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never laughing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not puff-puffing and then passing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for still feeling worried


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I cant help it, I worry a lot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a worrying bee.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because honestly where do you find your avatars


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because a magician never tells. Also....









@SamanthaStrange Lmao, I love that gif.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for reasons that only a mon would understand.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

sajs said:


> Banned because of knowing too much about SAS (though, arent threads about linking what you are listening to, promoting too?)


I don't think promoting was why your signature was removed. It was probably because it was too much like a photo, and signatures aren't allowed to have photos.

Banned because I think of some type of tropical goldfish when I see your posts.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not banning



Silent Memory said:


> I don't think promoting was why your signature was removed. It was probably because it was too much like a photo, and signatures aren't allowed to have photos.


Do you know this first hand or guessing? If I had to guess it is because it will be overkill for the server to make a request to youtube for every post of mine that appears on some thread when any user visits the thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

sajs said:


> Banned for not banning
> 
> Do you know this first hand or guessing? If I had to guess it is because it will be overkill for the server to make a request to youtube for every post of mine that appears on some thread when any user visits the thread.


Banned although I've not seen the signature, it may fall under this guideline:

Spamming
... excessively long signatures...

I think having a photo etc would possibly qualify.

@Amon Banned for being so mysterious.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I dont feel like posting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my parents deserve a better daughter :'(


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you deserve to be happy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are gonna make me cry lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because good morning guys.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because good morning sir


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because good morning. Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I woke up feeling good and I come on here and see all this suicide talk. What is going on? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wont be going for classes for the next 2/3 days. Idk what to do with life. I just dont know and no one cares anyways. Doesnt matter what I do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because dafuq? Lol. I care. Talk to someone like a counselor if you have to. You're destined for greatness. Hang in there. Where is my happy/positive friend at? I miss her, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because she died somewhere  destined for what greatness dear...i dont see it


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because where da fock is @StephCurry ??!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @StephCurry is missed by many of us. I hope you did not do anything to yourself...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sure he is fine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving the water running


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I will be more positive again!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because I will be more positive again!


Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because


banned because my life is like a drama, lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving the stove on


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being such a mystery.. @Kevin001 likes mysteries, lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for causing a tsunami


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for swinging from powerlines.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I still wanna know if your an air traffic controller


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I want to know how you stay flying for all this time, while still remaining minty.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

It's because...
I got hot sauce in my murse


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a hot sauce


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we have some good hot sauce in Louisiana. Lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I want some chicken wings.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to consume unhealthy foods


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because lord knows what you consume, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wanna try real louisiana cajun food but all I have in Texas is Popeyes lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, bro. Sorry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am starving. I need some fried chicken wings too <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine.....yes!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing why I'm confused, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling daring now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I love your avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being Kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for ignoring my pm, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I did reply you...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope....


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for arguing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we never argue, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we never argue, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for copying me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for copying me, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread is almost as surreal as


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using a "Trump" gif.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am still hungry  I am craving for some pizza now..sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because get you some damn pizza girl, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sexual harrassment.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm gonna buy something to eat soon,lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because make sure its something good. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for sexual harrassment.

Jk lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Not sure how sexual harassment entered this thread, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol. I do have a dirty sense of humor at times.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having a dirty mind


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! I'm a christian, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not capitalizing the 'C' in Christian.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for editing your post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not editing your post


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for going home.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not going home... ARE YOU AN AIR TRAFFIC CONTROLLER I JUST WANNA KNOW


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because mint is obsessed with you being an air traffic controller...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because "class B airspace" my foot


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. I'm reporting you to the FAA and it's almost certain you will no longer be 'flying', Mr. Mint.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it looks like I need to put in a request to change my username to just mint


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned lol, do whatever you want mr mint, lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm kinda liking Mr.Mint


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mr mint that likes to fly in space


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because round trips to Mars are my specialty


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because c'est incroyable


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because OMG I UNDERSTOOD WHAT YOU SAID AND I DON'T EVEN KNOW FRENCH 
did you say "thats incredible?" OMG IM A GENIUS IM GONNA CRY


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because oui smart mint!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because


Banned for making fun of spelling bee champions, as I am one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint bannie parce que tu es tres bien


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lol I'm not sure if thats french but did you say "it looks like you are fine/ok" ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its french and I said you are very good


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I tried lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned bcos the sky is blue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing your exams


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for dropping out of school.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because if there's anything that I cherish the most for now, its my education. I will do my best for my exams, @Amon thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because congrats! Education is pretty important. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

oh ****, it is about time that you changed your profile pic, the new ones is decent but weed makes me paranoid af so you're banned, also for promoting drugs that are not the pharmaceutical ones with the crazy *** side effects, you got the BANNED stamp.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm doing quite well! I have found my motivation to live and I have a lot of aspirations in life. It will be a ****ing waste of my potential if I end myself at just 19,lol. I still have a lot to live for, experience and accomplish in life. I'm great..thanks to you guys thank you for listening to me and hearing me out when I had problems, to the few of you! <3 I think your optimistic friend is back


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because that's gooood !!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thank you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being more sweet then salty.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling more green than rainbow.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for laughing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this is the first time I've been able to get online in the last 24 hours or so. :blank


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because welcome back!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because thanks. Not sure why my wifi has been so unreliable lately.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was like I can't remember the last time she went a whole day without posting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the longest I ever went without posting was 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Really? Must of been last year.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because yeah, it was October of 2015.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ok, lol. I didn't know you that well then.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you don't know me that well now either. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I might cry, lol. I'm getting there I hope. Slowly but surely.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

all of you are banned for being a mon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad your feeling fine!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you are feeling fine too!


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I haven't posted here in a while


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because welcome back


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being mr mint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because ayyyy lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...what is that....


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because IM BATMAN


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@The Punisher lmao. In before someone changes his username to batman...like.. @Neo.... both of you are banned,btw.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I've always been Neo unlike these imposters.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because ahem, orbs...ahem. lol. good night people.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in Malaysia.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Edit: banned the wrong person. 
Banned for being new yarken , sorry , not enough time to think of something better xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's the year 1996


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blowing up the planet


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because if its 1996 I wouldn't exist!


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for being born after 1996
@Kevin001 Banned because have you seen this?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for double banning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a figment of my imagination. You're not real.

@Tymes Rhymes Banned because nope, thanks bro. Looks legit, can't wait.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for feeling blah blah


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Binary banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm gonna call the ghost buster, you better watch your butt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to intimidate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for attempting to be a real person, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you're not the boss of him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're not the boss of me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being oblivious to the fact that I am, indeed, your boss.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not paying me enough.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for greed


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being alive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wishing me dead. That makes 2 of us. JK.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting during your work shift.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life itself is a work shift.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you should take a warm bath and relax.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for drowning in 1.5ft water.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling breezy for too long.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Fixed that for ya. Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because doesn't that make me the boss of you? :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about. I'm breezy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm the C in this A and B conversation and I refuse to C my way out of it!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way. 
@thekloWN Banned for trickery.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because that was a good movie and Kevin Spacey is the man.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the line-up scene never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Baldwin and Del Toro are funny as hell in that scene. :lol

"Hand me the f-cking keys, you f-cking c-cksucker!"


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it was improvised which makes it even better.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I had no idea. That makes it all the much better.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because no, I do not live in Malaysia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can I guess? Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my psychic abilities say, you live in Louisiana!!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because, I'm telling you, she lives in Scotland.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for even bothering to ask for permission, lol.

Scotland? No. Here's a clue, the country I live in starts with the letter S.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea, I give. Lmao.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm thinking its Spain


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because no, me no speak espanol.You're wrong,lol,have fun guessing.
@Kevin001 banned for lying.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I do know! :b


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because she obviously lives in Sweden


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because flowery pink avatar= South Korea?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being flying chocolate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because not Sweden. As for South Korea, nope. But here's a clue, I do live in that continent.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I've got it! Banned because its


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a smart mint!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you teenagers are so cute, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning someone who lives in Singapore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I did no such thing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning someone who banned a smart mint who banned a salt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking mints.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disliking mints.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I prefer chocolates than mints, though, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I care why? I'm just joking, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I never said that, lol. Don't assume.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you care about what? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not responding back to me on skype, lol.









@SaltnSweet Banned because I was just joking saying I didn't care that you prefer chocolate over mints. Was it that hard to understand?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't always feel like talking, sorry.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being sorry


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm gonna try to figure out what that binary means on your signature lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for being a mint.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because its ok. I understand.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for first saying you're done, and then saying you understand.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 
STOP! IN THE NAME OF LOOOOVE


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being young.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being young, lol. Thanks for the compliment though. I need your skype again I forgot it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I actually am done.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why? People screwing you over? You will have me worrying again...ugh. I hope you feel better.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.
@SamanthaStrange take care..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because take care? I hope you meant that in a good way, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I did mean it in a good way,obviously.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ok, I worry too much. I just want everyone to be ok........including myself.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I honestly don't know what I was doing in my last ban either


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I know, Kevin.  thank you for caring about all of us, and thank you for caring about Samantha. We will all be okay eventually Life is not always a bed of roses,lol, I know. I have pushed people irl away because I need time to heal. I guess she needs that for herself to reflect and heal. She will be fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can you do something for me? Promise me you won't forget me. I'm not saying I'm going anywhere but just in case. Sometimes things happen. I could lose internet, etc. I hope I've helped you a little, I doubt it but I hope I did.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being a "player"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 what??banned. Whats wrong? 
@sajs he's like a brother. Wtf


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for swearing. And staying up late.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for being a clown.
@SaltnSweet Banned for brotherzoning him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I "brotherzoned" myself, lol. You guys are funny.

@SaltnSweet Banned because its nothing. I'm sorry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 you ok?? Banned..dont worry too much about Samantha...I'm sure she will be okay!  and nope, I'm not gonna forget you..you have helped me a lot for this 1 month and you've been a good friend. I dont think I could forget some of you  come on now, dont be like this...

Lol at brotherzone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks for everything. I'm so happy I met you.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because how the hell does a thread like this get turned into a soap opera?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because of being right.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because no need to thank me. What are friends for. Lol, I'm happy to have met you guys too. 
@thekloWN soap opera, lmao. Banned.
@sajs banned for agreeing with him...


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I did not thank you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we reached the MILLENNIUM PAGE WOO!


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for keeping track, nerd.

@SaltnSweet I agree with the truth, I don't agree with friends or close people just because, the truth is the truth and is unique.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making fun of people, not cool bro. Lol. Psst.....you need an avatar as well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. 40000th post


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because of being wrong, this is the 4000th post
@Kevin001 fun of you ? what ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was talking about you calling @flyingMint a nerd, lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I got it later. And banned because you are the one making fun of people since you are taking the word "nerd" as an insult, when in fact it is a compliment, nerd.

I wanted a marijuana leaf as avatar but apparently you have taken them all.

@sajs Banned because of being wrong, her was the 4000th post, but I acknowledge it was not your fault, the threads page lied to you.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for unwarranted sexual advances.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am a nerd too. Also, the thread indeed has 40,000 posts. Quit being in denial.
@flyingMint Banned for being smart, lol
@Kevin001 banned for feeling worried, cheer up! 
@thekloWN banned for conspiring with @sajs.

all of you are banned.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not knowing to choose the correct side (that is, whichever side sajs' in)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the correct side is my side. I never choose sides, anyways.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's page 2001. A SAS Oddity.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking about SAS oddity.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because someone had to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we are all beautifully odd


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for making me edit

@Neo

Banned for junkie, addicted to pills.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because blue pills all the way


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because blue pills give you a 24/7 erection and now I am doubting about your gender, banned for making me doubt.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

The red pill and its opposite, the blue pill, are popular culture symbols representing the choice between embracing the sometimes painful truth of reality (red pill) and the blissful ignorance of illusion (blue pill).


banned. I chose blue pills because I prefer the blissful ignorance of illusion.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because of leaving me alone today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not learning your lesson


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I don't have any lessons to learn. What lesson though?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because Macri sucks big time! As the mainstream media does.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for going crazy


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because my white tiger is more kool than that lion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

burn!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't see @Going crazy posts. Something weird is going on.

Edit: Nevermind got the avatars mixed up, looks a like.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

that's odd, maybe someone banned me or you blocked me :mum


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because he blocked you permanently on SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I would never block anyone here, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being American.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for squinting at the monitor when you read your bans.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for having this back and forth of which I'm no party to, nor do I know the participants.
Yes yes, I know where the door is, I'll see myself out. Merciii


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for trying to be psychic.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Euripides Banned for having a great hairline.
@SaltnSweet Banned for bleaching your fur white.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

@thekloWN Banned for calling something great when it never before has been referred to as such and invoking a "thanks, mate" from my gob @SaltnSweet Banned for ridiculing my obvious psychic abilities as "attempts"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because welcome to this thread.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned because merci ma chère


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking non-English.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because no problem. Be prepared for the daily soap opera of this thread, though. lol


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for smokin' dat herb @SaltnSweet Banned because lovely welcome and heads up. I don't think I will be that frequent here though, ha. But we'll see  Also cause your location says "my home" and I spent fifteen minnutes looking but I can't find you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for even trying.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for nihilistic attitude


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for that "twisted" attitude.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not participating in the kid's latest dance craze. C'mon everybody let's do the twist oooh wap wap wa oooh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being behind the times.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for having a convoluted sense of how time works


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

****, wrong person..
banned for being unfamiliar to the banning clan, what if we are all banned..from reality :afr


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you do need a doctor!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Going crazy Banned for being a crazy tiger


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol banned because we keep missing the banning shots like crazy, and that was rude salty girl lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's what you get for banning me. salty girl? lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how cute. Two cats mingling.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned because cats have claws. you're warned, lol, jk
@Overdrive banned for not posting much today! where have you been lol
@flyingMint banned for being a mint that flies, I'm sorry
@Going crazy banned for changing your avatar to something that is similar to mine. that's so unethical 
@Euripides banned for walking through windows. be careful

@SamanthaStrange banned for being strangely awesome


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Bro, kevin! she is taking things way too far , the way she just carpet banned us ! this is outrages! banned !

" @Overdrive banned for not posting much today! where have you been lol"

i banned and intimidated him, so he will not be posting much today.


SaltnSweet said:


> @Overdrive banned for not posting
> 
> @SamanthaStrange banned for being strangely awesome


they are both banned for the next 24 hours


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you all hear the man


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Going crazy banned for being a wannabe tiger. rawr
@Overdrive banned for being a ninja


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a Neo and not an Orb


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because hello


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you said hello :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for life


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eternity.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a neo nazi, 
haha (sorry that is what comes to mind when i see the word "neo" for some reason.)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going crazy


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't think I can go to my local park anymore. I got hives.....ugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because... BENADRYL IS YOUR BEST FRIEND!!! 
or actually any antihistamine like Claritin or Allegra (which works 24 hours) etc..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he knows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being disloyal


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being invisible


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being indivisible


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not expecting my brief cameo in this thread.
Night!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by East Flanders


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm the architect


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for being nice


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's right


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's like this again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm afraid it will be like this for awhile. :crying:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because whats wrong?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nothing, lol. I just thought it would be a sausage fest in here since Samantha was taking a break. You're the only other girl, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because that's interesting. we need more girls here, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how will you survive being the only girl in this thread? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for that creepy *** gif. scared of who, scared of what? lol. nothing phases me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww, how cute. I want to pet it, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for ____ into a ____ and walking passed ____.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for wanting to pet lions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its only a little cub.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for underestimating the power of a beast man cat guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being fearless, both of you


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because were are all brave!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a brave mint, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my mint! lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's always the same group of people in here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for complaining and for being a mon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because WE ARE FAMILY


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why is that gif so small? Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because honestly I don't know but IT HAS A POINT


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because good message mint. Thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree as well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being happy! Congrats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having weed as your profile pic


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned for not having woken up just now like me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its night where I live.


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Banned because waking up is irrelative to time of day. It's 14:00 where I live. Or maybe it's just my horribly unstable existential cycle. Oh. Hmm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having an irregular sleeping pattern.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing the game


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing the game.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope you're ok. Something is bothering you? Should I worry?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what is bothering me is not a personal issue lol. Its about r*******(s). But I shall refrain from opening my mouth. I don't wanna offend anyone. Peace out. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking about aliens in a bad way


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's right, it bothers me too


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for letting things bother you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive  banned because we are on the same page.
@Kevin001 Banned because its a free world and we can feel free to be bothered


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*Banned Banned Banned*​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using USA colors. Thanks, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because when I was down, no one irl cared. and now a friend is depressed and wants to rant to me. wtf.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's called energy exchange


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because energy exchange? what?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for creepy gif.

and yes, I'm still writing my essay halfway. zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not knowing the difference between a GIF and a JPG.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my bad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for apologizing. Don't, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because true


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up so late.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that gif is disturbing for some reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for truth. I will stay up the whole night if I want to, damn it. lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Neo Banned because i agree, looks like he's taking a huge dump


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because










chocolate ice cream, yum.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned !


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Over-banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thank you. its almost 2AM where I live and now I'm craving for some choco ice cream...sigh.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I don't like anyone.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being back


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you are banned, i cannot recognize the picture on your avatar, i dont know what it is, it can be something inappropriate or out of this world.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because IT'S NEO FROM THE MATRIX


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned lol, all this time i was thinking that it was an ostridge on your avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because same, lol. It does look like an ostrich.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason. Women......ugh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what has my gender got to do with this. Men...ugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because women don't give reasons for things, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Bannes for trying to start a gender war. Lol

Also banned for feeling chatty


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned cus


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for i have no idea 0_o


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an uncertain mon. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a happy mon . Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a chatty mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm now lonely. I miss Samantha :cry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling lonely...I'm sorry. I'm sure she's okay and she will eventually return..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a good mon to me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon interested in buying my poems. muchos gracias


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because seems like you have a lot of admirers.......congrats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for making me laugh, that's funny..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because laughter is always the best medicine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree.









@Kevin001 Banned for missing me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned no reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I do have a reason. Treason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using my reason against me Lel


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a ghost.

@SamanthaStrange Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I love that song that your gif happens to have the lyrics to


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having 999 posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still feeling dead I will revive you if I have to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using a huge pic, lol. But good message. 
@Kevin001 Banned because I love that movie. :heart


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because this is my 1000th POST AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 
(HALF OF THEM ARE IN THIS THREAD LOL)

AND ALSO BECAUSE I ALSO LOVE LARS AND THE REAL GIRL


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning at the wrong time. What are you doing! Lol

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you already told me that, lol. You like all Ryan Gosling films.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!

I know, but Lars & The Real Girl is my favorite of his, and one of my top 5 favorite movies of all time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because more than the Notebook? You've lost your mind, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because have you even seen Lars & The Real Girl?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its sooo good my psychology professor gave a lecture on it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we both love that movie, and we both love Bates Motel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope, lol. I'll watch it soon, I promise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! BANNED!!

I think you would really like it. Just watch it!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon who changes his emotions frequently...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dragging me back into this thread. JK. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@SaltnSweet Banned because Samantha does that to me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that is true

@SamanthaStrange 
NO ONE DIED AHAHA, WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT, YA CRAZY


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for spoilers!

That finale was the perfect combination of creepy and sad, I thought.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because

s 

h

i

p


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning 
@SamanthaStrange because **** youre right lol too many spoilers!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will watch that show if I have to, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because YOU MUST, PLEASE, IT'S AWESOME


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a fellow '97er


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a fellow 19'er


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a fellow teenager


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because teens.....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, ninja. 
@SaltnSweet Banned for being an old soul.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am an old soul, true


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to be young and free!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for hating on teens when you were one exactly 6 years ago Mr. Weedy!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for saying Mr Weedy, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because lol at "Young and free". And how do you suggest I do exactly that?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to live dammit. Be free and go crazy, lmao.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i am banning you to free you from the matrix
that was aimed at the salty sweet but once again you have ban blocked me :b
Banned because only i go cray cray


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're not free from the Matrix.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about the Matrix again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos yolo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Yolo. :roll


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for looking down on youthful acronyms. You only live once. True tho


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinning


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the reason the titanic sunk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth, lmao.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by accident


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned on purpose.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you guys are bad influence lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a happy mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned before I go to bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for once you go to bed,the bed will never let you get up


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon named mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being happy all day.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am a happy queenlol jk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned jisch ich tukr elspa rahve....zah esli ich non cloo .....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because not this again, smh. What is that Syberian? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because thats some random stuff lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Si porque es un Leon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons that shall remain private


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about your privates.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not keeping things private. smh


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned in the name of good breath.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being 28 years old


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for not being 28 years old


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having 1 blog entry.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for having more than one blog entry and using it as a personal diary to write your feelings, lame.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i just find a cool gif


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because i just find a cool gif


Banned for searching penis images on the internet and coming across a naked GIF with his peepee exposed. That's porn, inflicting rules, reported, now permanently banned for real.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can do whatever I want to


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

sajs said:


> Banned for searching penis images on the internet and coming across a naked GIF with his peepee exposed. That's porn, inflicting rules, reported, now permanently banned for real.


Banned because found it on facebook


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for searching penis images on facebook then, and for sharing with me your "self-entertainment" sources.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having an avatar?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@sajs banned because you seens interested about dic pic


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for projecting your stuff on me.

@Kevin001

Banned for being too curious about irrelevant stuff.

Too much hassle, in the end will be just a picture that won't reflect anything, in the realm of randomness.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to piss people off


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because I "don't try", I just do it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because, keep trying


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because, keep trying


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for saying the same thing as my boy overdrive, copy cat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling @Overdrive your boy.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm not a rent boy


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

"my boy" is like a slang term to say when some one is your friend. Banned for being in France and not being part of the mass protest there.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking he is your friend, lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned from smoking weed, it is making you slow


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not smoking weed, it's making you fast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't smoke that, lol. I've tried a little in the past though.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for this weed speak, TO THE STOCKS


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having too many stuffed animals.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Mila Kunis is super cute.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned by SaltnSweet -> http://vocaroo.com/i/s07eQKo81oPU


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning me without her permission.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling Blah.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because:
Blah


informal
exclamation
1.
used to substitute for actual words in contexts where they are felt to be too tedious or lengthy to give in full.
"the typical kid, going out every night, blah, blah, blah"
noun

1.
used to refer to something that is boring or without meaningful content.
"talking all kinds of blah to him"
2.
NORTH AMERICAN
depression.
"he battled a case of the blahs"
synonyms:	the doldrums, low spirits, a blue funk, depression
"looks like he's got a case of the blahs"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I got it, thanks. Lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Blahnned for getting it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not climbing Hualalai 
and also because I love saying Hualalai 
Hualalai Hualalai Hualalai Hualalai Hualalai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its infectious nonsense!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's infectious..use protection!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the cause of 90% of server outages.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about bears, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Fsociety


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you even watch Mr. Robot bro?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned because we are fsociety brothers.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for being so mysterious!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned cos your font is tiny


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you probably have a powerful accent that i cant understand


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

banned because you probably have a powerful accent that i cant understand


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being Neo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being blessed with good looks.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea how you feel, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for cheating on Jessica with her friend, Lacey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol. I'm not a cheater.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling flirty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because life is love <3 lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for falsely throwing around the word love.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying the forbidden word


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying more in your posts now a days. I saw you posted like a paragraph in one thread earlier. You might be human after all, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because

yolo

lol

I know @Amon will be pissed off with that lol. Banned for treason too, both of you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because adios, amigo. have some good rest.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Banned because I can just say unrelated stuff here apparently


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for life


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for strife.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because if life is a game, then lets be the winners.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you need to go to sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its afternoon where I live..lol..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for talking back to your elders.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your just 7 yrs older. No big deal.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because 7 years is a long time in a cat's life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in NY


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in Malaysia.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I live in Singapore•. You said you were my elder. You should know better.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I was pretty damn close.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for still being awake...shouldn't you be sleeping now?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I keep waking up. My sleep is screwed up right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because go to bed wise sir.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because, aye captain.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's right


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am always right


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure about that, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Kevvy.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's 2016


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I'm not sure what that is suppose to mean.

@SaltnSweet Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a fine mon


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

hahahahah

a bear just banned a lion, lol

banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think a bear could kill a lion in a fight.....just saying. Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for underestimating the awesomeness of a lion....and if anything were to happen...I'd expect @Going crazy to help me from a crazy bear.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because difinitely


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive banned for being a traitor. both you and kevvy. bye. :'(


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a cute cub


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Banned. Banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned for underestimating the awesomeness of a lion....and if anything were to happen...I'd expect @Going crazy to help me from a crazy bear.


yea, we white carnivores have to look out for one another.
Panda bears are an endangered specie though :L so let's spare his life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the Siberian tiger used to be my favorite animal. Now........a puffin.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

alright, then this is where i ban you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we cats gotta stick together ya know..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for tag teaming.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are killing me, lol. So much crazy funny stuff going on. I have to get ready for work, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because good luck, I hope your first day goes well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks. I also just posted this in the wrong thread, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because good luck!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks.....again.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because, well, good luck


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I thought I already was in the real world


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned because...¯\_(ツ)_/¯ ..for fun man, i want to ban you for fun, sue me man, i need fun in my stressful life
You will only be banned for a few minutes so dont feel too bad bro


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having fun.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being a beta..
Jk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for buying nipple clamps and trying to return them... is this how this works?

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for suggesting zoophilia.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for knowing what Zoophilia is at 19. You kids these days. SMH


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning a fellow Texan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dancing with the ghost of Norma Bates.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for lurking about.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for spelling clown with a K.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that's a brilliant user name :haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning a noob.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because noob backwards is boon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the randomness in this thread. You guys have lost it, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned... for stealing my guitar strings.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't play the guitar but I wish I did.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you didn't pass the dutchie on the left hand side.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure if you're a girl or guy. Also banned for thinking you have the right to ban me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being mischievous.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm never bad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting a thread locked.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because did I?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having glassy eyes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being sleepy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea how you feel, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for winking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because let the child wink if she wants, lmao.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for making provocative gestures out your window at night.
@Kevin001 Banned for thinking you're innocent when you're guilty as fug.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because child? what? People usually assume I'm about 20/21  lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning. 
@thekloWN Banned for spying on me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not denying his statement, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you only live once, Kevvy, do something great with life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for starting another controversial thread. Bad girl! :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the truth is always bitter.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for giggling at SaltNSweet's sinister deeds.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

> Banned! :evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being devilish right now, lol.

@thekloWN Banned for being sleepy. Go to bed bro. This thread ain't worth it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I knew the fairy avatar was just a front. I knew you were evil.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because maybe I am an evil faery.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because evil huh? Cool:duel


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because once @StephCurry left you started acting differently. Hmm....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because everyone has different layers to them..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Banned! Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being evil too. Welcome to the dark side hon. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I love that gif, and that show, and that character, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 'show' of love.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning a lesbian.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for calling my friend a lesbian....also, go to bed!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having friends. :lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neo said:


> Banned for having friends. :lurk


Banned for having a SAS friend and not J-baaaaaaanning him back. :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you've just been J-baaaaaaaaanned :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being naughty.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

even failed at killing myself lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because holy ****! YOUR BACK
@StephCurry where've you been you idiot? omg! I'm glad you didnt kill yourself! thank you for leaving me worried for 11 days. and please look at your endless list of PMs. I believe you owe me a response. you're welcome.


----------



## TedJr (May 20, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> even failed at killing myself lmao


Holy **** I called it! But that's ok man I did too lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a noob.

@StephCurry Banned because you're here for a reason. I'm glad you're back and ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I feel relieved.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's raining


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what a day it has been. What a week it has been, lol.
@TedJr banned for disrespecting thread rules. lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> even failed at killing myself lmao


Damn man, i'm glad you're back.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for many reasons


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being un mon. Get it? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being silly. 
@thekloWN Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you hate men? what?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! :blank

No, I don't hate men, it was a joke.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for almost hurting @Kevin001 's feelings. lol

I knew it was just a joke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I hate women. 

:haha


(Also a joke)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure what is going on here but I like it, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I love humans. Spread the love!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm the alpha, dont fock with me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm the omega.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am the..queen. One and only.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can't be a Queen.....you have no King.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because she doesn't need one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread has no king, never had and will never have


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.
@SaltnSweet Banned for living in the future.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling worried.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for refusing to bow down


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting people to bow down.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the queen never bows down to anyone. I am the queen of my own life, anyways,lol. No one rules me but me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too, sister! :yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for illegal activity


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because high five sis


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with that winking smiley!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I just realized that homie. oops


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not stating a reason


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't need a reason.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being busy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you guys are like family<3


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because it seems that whenever I post on this forum anymore, it's mainly in this thread for some reason, and then never really any others. So, if I ban you, then that will dwindle down the numbers for people being able to reply to this thread and that would mean that it would be less likely that I ever have to reply to this thread, so I have more time to reply to other threads. Also, if I reply to other threads, it would also stop me banning everyone, even though everyone has already been banned from this thread already. Sometimes you do have to wonder why the OP created this thread, maybe they wanted this to happen? to make Gothic Cupcakes obsessed with this thread for some reason? or maybe, just maybe, they felt like actually banning someone, but it would seem that they didn't realise that if they actually MADE this thread rather than wait for the possibility that it is made by somebody else, banned someone, then they would already be banned before they get to do it themselves. So, therefore, as the past has already been set, I am here once again posting in this thread, banning somebody, and also pondering about the beginning of this thread. Sometimes, if you do think hard enough, thoughts like this enter your mind. Or sometimes, if you want... if you just wish, you could just click the first page of this thread. Speaking of which, I am going to post in another thread now that it is on my mind :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the unnecessary explanation


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for having 11.600


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having triple 4's in your post count


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't anymore, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being alone in this room too long.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a future moderator.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eternity


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being immortal. What are you?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing.
@StephCurry glad you're ok man


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I miss that car avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned because holy ****! YOUR BACK
> @StephCurry where've you been you idiot? omg! I'm glad you didnt kill yourself! thank you for leaving me worried for 11 days. and please look at your endless list of PMs. I believe you owe me a response. you're welcome.





Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for being a noob.
> 
> @StephCurry Banned because you're here for a reason. I'm glad you're back and ok.





Neo said:


> Banned for not knowing.
> @StephCurry glad you're ok man


thanks guys ...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no problem. Keep your head up bro.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there's too many men in here. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're the only girl left......enjoy. Lmao.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because @SamanthaStrange made me do this










@Kevin001 Banned for being the ninja.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I miss @SaltnSweet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for leaving a butt imprint on the sofa.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for always being sleepy. Do you not sleep, lol. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because me too.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he who dares wins.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm now confused, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sad 95% of the time. That % will reduce over time.....hopefully.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for optimism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for pessimism.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because take care everyone.:group


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for involuntarily growling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a long time member here.

@SaltnSweet Banned! Live life and make money. Yolo, lol. I hope things improve for you irl.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Banned for being online


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being offline.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm supposed to be away from this forum,lol. hashtag addicted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I understand. Try to keep improving irl though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon named kevvy.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Banned for using that sassy location


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for discriminating against '97ers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being able to stay away from this place, and I ban myself for the same reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for doing my job sis.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wish I felt inspired.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because "Your mind is the only barrier". Don't wish to feel inspired. Be inspired. Do something that makes you feel inspired!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being positive


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Positive psychology is a relatively new field of academic study with the first positive psychology summit taking place in 1999 and the first International Conference on Positive Psychology taking place in 2003.

The findings of positive psychology indicate that happiness is improved and affected in a large number of different ways. Social ties with a spouse, family, friends and wider networks through work, clubs or social organisations are of particular importance. Happiness increases with increasing financial income but reaches a plateau at which point no further gains are made. Physical exercise is correlated with improved mental well being as is living in flow and meditation.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Banned for being sweet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the law


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Last ban of the day. Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to go out with a bang


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for posting in this thread once again. Not just you, but actually everybody in here :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for waking up this morning


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for carrying a sign


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I like your username


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I like mint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking mints. Not good bro, causes cavities.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because thanks


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because mints can be sugar free.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a sad mint. I hope your mood changes soon.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because og-kush, moby dick, white skunk, early skunk, lemon skunk, ak-47, white window, Dr grinspoon, purple haze, northen light...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

this will be my last ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban because it is law for me to ban you


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> this will be my last ban













Black As Day said:


> Ban because it is law for me to ban you


Banned for upholding the law.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its disappointing..


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because its disappointing..


Banned for kindness.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for quoting


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Black As Day said:


> Ban for quoting


Banned because the day is not black.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting again.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having a Skype


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still a noob at it. I'm learning though, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for lol-ing


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for talking to Kevin.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for creating a chat with me


----------



## Longingfor (May 18, 2016)

Ban for being above me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Longingfor


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for longing

Ban for bumping me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where the hell did all you guys come from? The more the merrier I guess, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using the word Hell.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being male


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not telling us your gender.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for banning me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not asking me any questions in the chat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using chat.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning me for trying to talk to someone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry bro, it had to be done. Lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for calling me Bro.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being chatty, time out for you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally changing that Boondocks avatar......thank God.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's been changed that avatar... YOU LATE lol jk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for flying a mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't fly mints, mints fly me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for winking.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@flyingMintBanned because this is what you fly, yes?










@LiveWaLearningDisability Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm laughing so hard right now
:haha


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this has turned back into a sausage fest.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for perverting PG material by imagining it in a PG-13+ context.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I wasn't the one that turned it into this.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

Banned for being right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a hangover.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost soul.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving me a GPS


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Banned for you're the cause of my high speed data being up. Now my phone is gonna be slow


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a low post count.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for banning people from illinois, tht is my jurisdiction


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning me god knows how many times.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a ban magnet.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for no ****ing reason :flush:hug:dial:wifear:dead:door:argue:help :troll


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for all those emoticons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a gender, mood, age, or signature. You're really trying to stand out aren't you? Lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for assuming


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banana'd.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for posting


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being here for over 2yrs and having less than 100 posts?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being here less than 2 yrs and having almost 24,000 posts?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Neo


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being Amon


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being BAD.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for saying my nickname as if you knew me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to win


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for attempting to be a real person, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for banning Amon


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon fan.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for welcoming to the real world


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like your avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I like your avatar.

Although the light bulb is better...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like my avatar too, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I also miss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what about....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having too many avatars.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for hey'ing me too early and setting off my Samantha Strange Sense on Skype.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for Skyping. Who does that? Lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for writing bad checks


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

@Kevin001 Banned for not enjoying Skype. It's how I've made tons of friends and was usually what turned LDRs into more.

@Amon Banned for writing bad checks that I can't cash.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because congrats I guess. Its ok so far.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for the spinning weed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you like it huh? Lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for banning the word because


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the witticism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because oh really, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for certain reasons


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for taking my WIn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about winning again.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for talking to me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for being the grand marquis of hell


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being 19


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I miss my people from the ban thread. @StephCurry @Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange @flyingMint @Overdrive @Amon @The Punisher @Neo @thekloWN


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for bringing me into this.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for giggling during your ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for identity fraud


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the reason earth exists


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing & thanking me


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. I don't need a reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling breezy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sweet to me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am equal parts of salty and sweet.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being tasty.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for turning 26 recently ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for turning 24 recently ?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

banned for turning 25 recently ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for turning 26 recently?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i think i was confusing him with kevin, my bad lol
But all of you guys are banned for being copy cats


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for going crazy. please don't


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being happy. You're welcome, lol.

@Going crazy Banned because why would you think I was 26 or had a birthday recently? Please don't say Skype, I might lose it. I thought I fixed that issue.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for turning 26 in a few months time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hopefully I'll still have you around to say happy birthday to me, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a fellow happy mon, minty


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

banned for being banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for wearing yellow rainboots without any legs


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for turning...? recently ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being paranoid


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having no avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a black box as your avatar


----------



## Longingfor (May 18, 2016)

Banned for banning people


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for its a rectangle; D

Ban for cutting in front of me


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because your avatar went full black


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not anymore


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for horsing around.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for causing my phone to be hot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an attractive phone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for a reason


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being here


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a mare.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being "the one".


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being 'the 001'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my anxiety is through the roof right now. Not sure how I'm still breathing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because try to relax and remove or distract yourself from the anxiety-causing situation if you can. The anxiety will go away at some point.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks, I might need a couple of hrs.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban because you're not welcome


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me with your username and signature. Black or white? Choose, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being confused


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling worried!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being female when your avatar is a male lion


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

banned for being B.A.D


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos Every failure is a step closer to success


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being happy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being one of my favorite people from here


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*SamanthaStrange *Banned for having a solid first name.

@*SaltnSweet* Banned because I don't know your name.
@thekloWN Banned for editing this post several times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having solid headphones.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*Kevin001* Banned!
@*SaltnSweet* Banned for being one of my favorite people on here too. 
@thekloWN Banned because I didn't get a mention notification.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not giving me a reason. Women.....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sexism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because men...ugh. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for agreeing with her.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because men are really confusing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol. Please.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned for truth.

And banned because women are also confusing, we know.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for breathing


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaSweet Banned because I mispelled your name 3 times and had to edit.
@BlackAsDay Banned for being white.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'd like to have a lion cub as a pet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no he would eat Jerry, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. please leave my son out of this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having bird children.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having SA


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ban for not having SA.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating what? Lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because if you add an 'e' to 'eating what' you'll be eating wheat.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neo said:


> Banned because you've just been J-baaaaaaaaanned :lol


Kbaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned - just for being you :lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for excessive posting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> Banned for excessive posting.


Banned for being New Yawk SASsy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

J-baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned because no pressure no worries :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm awesome. Lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cheap


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a womanizer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling happy, congrats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Just reached home after a long day. I feel really good omg lol, I haven't been this happy and alive in so long.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. 

That wasn't even a ban. What is this ****? What the ****?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oh my. banned. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is great. I hope you continue to be happy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for trying to harm jerry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a bird named Jerry, and not having one named Ben.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for talking about ice cream again.

@SaltnSweet Banned because Jerry is the violent one here, lol. Bird gone bad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself?


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this is my last ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because your last ban of the day, or your last ban ever?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm watching a show about sliders and now I want authentic sliders.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for transforming into a sliding mint.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because fck authority :b 


SaltnSweet said:


> banned because this is my last ban





SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because your last ban of the day, or your last ban ever?


the last ban ever, i banned her for good. :whip


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban because I say so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying the word so


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for having the status of ".".


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban in life and in death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not learning your lesson


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for reasons only known to the authorities.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting a photo of me for the public to see


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a meaningful quote.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having an oxygen filled quote.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for copying my status


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Neo @Amon Both banned for not having moods.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because moods are overrated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life is overrated.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because some aspects of life are, but not all.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being a pessimist.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because maybe you should take a vacation, take in the sights and maybe you will be a little more optimistic


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for peeping


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not embracing the point of no return


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for conspiring to kill the king
​


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for copying my status.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you have no status!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for dropping chip crumbs on your screen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar constantly


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a member here and on MF


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread once had a king. Where did he go?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

banned for ninja banning!
banned because i thought you would know!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I dethrone em

Ban for not bowing at me

Ban for MF is nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my lines


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have always been the queen of this thread, sweetheart. 
@Neo hmm. Banned because the king is mysterious. I have no clue where he went or what he did..:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about the past.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for using proper grammar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Princess Sammy said so.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for Ok


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always drinking water


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because queen salt said so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're a queen again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because she never stopped thinking she was a queen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I never stopped thinking about you. Let me quit, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I was and will always be the queen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a dreamer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for still thinking about me. I don't get it, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for gif overload


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. All of you lots.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking to a cute boy. :laugh:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for reading this


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being bored.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the girl (I think) that banned me......thanks friend, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for banning a banning girl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you lost me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the sky is stormy where I live.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it is here too.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the sky is blue here.
Just like 99% of all days.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wanna go to Hawaii someday.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because so does @Kevin001 ...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for editing your post too many times.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the fact that you are surely mistaken.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this is my 3,500 post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because welcome to the club.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for trespassing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for regularly changing avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having the same avatar since I joined.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flirting with me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not flirting with me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for lol-ing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I tend to smile/laugh a lot. Don't knock me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having a 001 behind his user name.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for not using an avatar.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using an avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having one


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not having an identity.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a period.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a klown


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being faithful.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because good morning guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not knowing the difference between c and k.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I've submitted a username change request on behalf of your post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I unfreeze between love and hate.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for nitpicking.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Banned for being a doctor.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an organism


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being an orgasm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being made of cells.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fraudulent activities


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the ghost in the machine.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being that one guy who slaps other guy's butts in the locker room.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for making assumptions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking more than one guy at once .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because false.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because have fun and live life......yolo.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned! D:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I live at home.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because goodnight........see you in about 8hrs, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for causing my phone to be slow


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I really want breakfast but my fridge is like a ghost town right now so now i'm like bleh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because cereal.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thats actually true lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't think I like cereal anymore.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being such a tease. Why won't you love me, baby?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not cleaning your room


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@thekloWN banned for looking like a serial killer. Or cereal killer









banned myself because my pc might have a virus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for messing with nature


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for a meaningless sig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having a sig


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned for writting too small


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for you need glasses


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I already have one


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for already having one


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I'm the one!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a number


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with this black and white stuff.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for the rolling weed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its cool right? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because yolo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for _yolo_, once again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for true, yolo only once, ya know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yolo? Who says that? Lame.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for public intoxication.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because *you *say that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because me? Nope won't catch me saying that. I'm too mature for that .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that is hilarious. Joke of the century. "what are friends for? yolo", this is what kevin said. so yep. BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the truth always comes out to light.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for the 8000 miles of solid rock, magma, and core that separate us.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cleverly implying that you two are on two different sides of the planet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not eating pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you're the one who suggested I eat cereal!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating cereal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting rid of your signature.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for his age.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my age.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for aging on his hate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for shouting at me with your accent.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having an accent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having an accent too.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having an accent, too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having an accent, as well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I win. She has admitted defeat.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because fml...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling angelic......yeah.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because in my little world, I am an angel, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for no longer feeling twisted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because was she? Good girl trying to be bad I guess.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for reading


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ban for becoming a regular here.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this would be the Matrix that @Kevin001 lives in


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your likness of weed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I'm not quite sure what you like.

@Neo Banned! :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because @SaltnSweet has overtaken @StephCurry as the all-time #4 poster in this thread. And because you are catching up to him fast..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because am I? Lol. I just started using this thread a few months ago (I think).


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being busy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not changing your avatar for at least a day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Neoing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a bot instead of a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being devoid of emotion.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being devoid of emotion as well. I don't see your mood icon bro.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I posted in the (my :lol) 'bothered' thread so I don't need a mood icon to show my mood


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I saw. I hope the results come back good. Not sure what type of scan you had but my MRI brain scan was scary af. I almost died out of fear.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because sorry to hear that. I had the same type of scan - but what with comfy blanket, bed and pillow, and they put on headphones playing whatever you want to play, it was actually extremely therapeutic.

.. Hopefully your scan whenever you had it done was OK too.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for this is a no talking zone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for trying to make the rules here, lol.

@Neo banned because yeah I had headphones as well but being closed up like that was scary, plus I have a hard time being still. It was torture to me. My results were good though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because did they put an angled mirror in front of you so you could see the room? That helped a lot (when I had my eyes open which wasn't much). Glad to hear the results were good!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for violating my rules


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not enforcing the rules


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because there are no rules - aside from SAS guidelines.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for following SAS guidelines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for reasons known to all but the Amon race.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for reasons known


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Gothic Cupcakes Banned for ninja banning and copying my reason.

@Black As DayBanned for not sharing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for mentioning me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you should be happy he mentioned you.

@Neo Banned because yeah I did have that mirror for my MRI but it was still scary af for me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being an angel


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm beige 24/7. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with cat gifs......enough already.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired of this thread. Bye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure what to say right now..........bye I guess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for guessing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my favorite mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my light in the dark.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the dark clouds in my clear, blue sky.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because..erm..keep trying..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I will you're worth it. :kiss


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Could this be love?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because wth is happening??


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because a love story in the making is happening. Psst.......you're the star.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the truth...








^ thats @SaltnSweet


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @StephCurry...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned he was your past, I'm your present and future.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a gif from one of the saddest films ever made D:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because.. @StephCurry always.

I'm sorry :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why won't you open your eyes. We can have this type of love.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001

Banned for trying to pursue me with the same lines that you used on @SamanthaStrange










@flyingMint

Banned because....for being a mint :'(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry, its hard coming up with new lines. I went all out for her. This is sh*t ain't easy but I can come up with fresh stuff don't worry .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, because I tried messaging a girl I like on Facebook and, goddamn, I suck at it. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because at least you tried.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for sucking at something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry I quit. I can't ruin my friendship with Samantha.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because we are not close friends


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for lying about your friendship status


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry. You're great friend to me. Just trying to have some fun.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because when are you planning on defecting from Louisiana?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @Kevin001 is in big, big trouble lol....jk. You're forgiven, friend.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'd like to take a moment to thank @SaltnSweet and @Kevin001 for the great advice on my blog post, I feel so much happier now, and things are looking up!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my favorite mint.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't think Sam will ever talk to me again. Idk......that went horrible wrong.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I miss @StephCurry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because so do I. I could never replace him but I will try to be the best friend I can to you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because..I do miss him, lol. I hope he's okay...feel emotional whenever I think about him. and thank you, Kevin, I appreciate it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't take this thread seriously, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Where do you people find these gifs? Or do you just have a collection of them reserved for special moments?

Oh yeah, banned so SaltNSweet doesn't start another war with me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you just googles something and add GIF at the end lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ninja banning. 
@thekloWN Banned for not knowing where to find gifs.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I ****ing love that movie and her


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too.
@SaltnSweet Banned because the last 2 gifs I posted are from Silver Linings Playbook. Watch it!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having good taste in movies... and women.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I've had enough.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having enough


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for never having enough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because kittens are cute.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for having an affair


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because..what?? Affair? Wth.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, having an affair ! Banned because i am just messing, there always needs to be a troll on this thread, i will pick up the role.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned me because i am being lazy, i need to go do stuff instead of wasting time messing with people .-.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because isolation is beautiful.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

banned for making me think too much about who that skeleton dude is


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg! Can't remember the last time I've seen you post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because omg! Can't remember the last time you were _this_ excited!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Banned because you make me think I know you!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^ banning myself for responding to the wrong post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because....um...do I know you?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I was not trying to be rude. Just a question.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for asking questions.

@epril Banned because no you don't, lol. I've seen your past posts and wondered where you went.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because do I know you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because do I know you?

@Dark Light Banned because I might return who knows.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I might return too. You never know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you were never invited.......sorry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I will leave. Goodbye jerk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its funny how I can be the nicest guy ever and still be called a jerk. Its like hell I can't win, lol. If I had a group you would be in it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am the jerk. 
I was kidding,lol!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have seen that user title before......can't remember who has that.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for destroying me in a beautiful way


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're welcome, I try. Lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for its not my welcome


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who the welcome belongs to.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a single blog post.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for walking in a golden cave

Ban for bumping me
LOL I was just thinking about that 1 blog post


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wish I could walk into a golden cave


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban from walking in a golden cave


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to fit in.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban from Heaven; D


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for now allowing Kevin to walk through Hevin's gate lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being minty fresh.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being here when you are busy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the day is actually blue and sunny.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for going against my name


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you had to kill any of the 4 Hyperion Assassins (likely shared loot table) (Location: Southpaw Steam & Power) to get your name.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your user name makes me think of Nero.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for no avatar


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having an avatar that I can't tell what it is a picture of.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not knowing what my avatar is


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for cutting your dad's hair.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having dark hair.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for getting my hair color wrong.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um. Banned for having white hair.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for getting my hair color wrong again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being in his mid 20's


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for discriminating teenagers. Come on, I get that you are older and more,mature and wiser and so on, but we are still people. :'(


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being Salty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being salty as well.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not offering us a glass of water.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being thirsty.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having a spherical avatar


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having her mood set to "Busy"


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having more posts than me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being Nice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying in this thread too long.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for judging me for where I spend my time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wasting your time with us.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

ban'd ;_;


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having a cat avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not liking cats.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for being Nice.


: O
You got me on that one
*Defeated*


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banning you because your making me want to :squeeze you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Hugs*: )
Ban you for defeating me and for the reason of my phone being so slow to the point where I can't click on my emoticon panel T___T


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being Permanently Bland


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for no Sig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a girl?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning The Banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning me again.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it needed to be done.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned..


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of reason.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the same reason as my last reason for banning.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for same reason as my first banning.


----------



## 3677 (Apr 29, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> Banned for same reason as my first banning.


Banned because your amazing and precious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Erm. 

I...

I...

Really...

Really...didn't wanna do this :'(

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Erm

I...

I...

Really...

Really...do wanna do this

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because just banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for editing your post. You should of kept that scribble scrabble up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um..Banned for insulting a language.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because some things are better left unsaid, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! People....ugh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

omg 

omg

omg

:'(

BANNED. FOR. LIFE. 

BANNED.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

why did you ban kevin for life ?! That was uncalled for..poor guy. You are banned for abusing you authority, and expanding your bans to other parts of the forum


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because he killed my ted!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I did what I had to do.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned! People....ugh.


Banned for this. What the ****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for 5 minutes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being Gothic Ice Cream.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this party really died (again).










@SamanthaStrange banned because there's been no ban for hours and yet you somehow ninja.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban because I said so


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being almost as mysterious as @Amon.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for mentioning Amon


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for the Wa in your username


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ban for banning free speech, you tyrant ! **** that, we must ban you if we want to be free !



Neo said:


> Banned for being almost as mysterious as @Amon.


Hahahaha that was a good one and true.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for leaving Jasmine to live in Antarctica


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what happened to this thread.......sigh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because they all ran away.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for nothing whatsoever.

#MakeBannedThreadGreatAgain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking as if this thread was ever cool


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because this thread was ALWAYS cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving this thread next to the arctic


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not being properly dressed per the climate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the guy that never sleeps.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because he does live in the city that never sleeps, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing too much about our country.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I slept 11 hours last night. Finally.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally getting your beauty sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I love geography, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking the outdoors.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for complaining kevin. 
@SaltnSweet , i will challenge you in quiz up to test your geography knowledge, do you have one of those ? if not you're banned along with kevin the man who never sleeps and smokes pot.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I challenge you on a quiz about the globe and different countries. you ready?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting Jerry have a dad.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

We are going to take a break to give the nominations of the funniest people in this thread. 
1 @Tymes Rhymes
2 @Neo
3 @thekloWN
Keep banning mofos, you get this gold little statue


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@SaltnSweet my username on quiz up is cray_cray4 , if you can't find me just send me yours.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos wrong username. plus I don't have a username on quiz up. Anyways, here's a question. Name me two countries and three cities from Western Asia.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

okay, i will try doing it without cheating lol. Pakistan , yemen. lol cities is harder because i tend to forget their spelling lol

get a ****ing quiz up! it is kind of dope, you can play against people on geography questions. It is an app.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, you got one right. Yemen is in West Asia aka *Middle East*. Pakistan is in South Asia aka *Indian subcontinent*. Two West Asian countries...Kuwait and Iran, as for three West Asian cities, um..Doha, Dubai and Jeddah. yeap. lol

Banned for attempting. Feel free to throw me any random geography question, lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@Going crazy banned for brutally killing this thread


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

honestly that question was kind of hard @SaltnSweet, but let me see, name 2 countries in Latin America and 3 cities.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because this thread is more fun this way.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Um...hmm. 2 countries in Latin America...Mexico...and Columbia...as for the cities..um...oops. :X

next qn: 

2 countries in North Africa and 2 cities.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol, it seems we know about our own continents a little more than each others xD , although i had to go into a specific part of asia which was tougher lol. It is interesting though how that western part of asia is commonly not seen as being Asian.

@SaltnSweet , you are banned for misspelling the name of the country that i am originally from ! :mum





































Anyways, i have to go start my days have a great day everyone !
oooh wait, i will answer that one before i leave...2 countries in north africa, Egypt and Lybia and as far as cities i can only think of cairo atm, we will continue with the trivia later @SaltnSweet


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, I am sorry, my bad. Colombia then.

Well, Asian is a very ambiguous term. It is a diverse continent that comprises of about 60 percent of the world's population and obviously, not everyone from Asia look the same. I guess different countries have different categorization of who Asians are. In the US, Asians probably equal to East Asians, and in the UK, I heard/read that Asians are referred to South Asians, which is interesting....but I see it as a diverse place with varying populations of people with different facial phenotype and cultural backgrounds.

North Asia (asian part of Russia...)
South Asia (Pakistani/Indians/Bengalis)
South East Asia (Filipinos/Indonesians/Vietnamese)
East Asia (Chinese/Korean/Japanese)
West Asia (Arabs/Iranians/Jews)
Central Asia (Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, just to name a few countries)

But you get my drift. Too many different races and religions, so it makes little sense to me to label some people as Asians and some as whatever different label, when it is just a continent and not a race, oh well. Fun fact is that though I was born and raised somewhere in Asia, and my ancestry hails from another different Asian country, I probably wouldn't be seen as Asian. Sorry, off topic, lol.

But...yeap, banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making this thread educational.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being inspirational


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my mood says fine not inspirational. Know your moods woman.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are so banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for whatever


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for this:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for I can't view that picture
Ban for it works now


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

^ Banned for having the worst computer in the world.

@thekloWN Banned because holy crap that is adorable.



thekloWN said:


> Banned for this:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to overthrow me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> Banned for attempting to overthrow me


Banned because your username is a four-letter word. Cuss filter bypass! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being angelic all the time.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being angelic all the time.


Banned for turning leaves :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Banned for not giving a reason for your ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a cross between a friend and a donkey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wasting time to find that pic.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being fine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww thanks, lmao.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for LMAO-ing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not allowing me to laugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm bored


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos hey mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned cos hey mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because hey mon


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what's up mon?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the desert. :laugh:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

;__;


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh god. Club penguin...used to play that when I was like 10 yrs old...back in 2007. Lmao
Banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for reminiscing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Hawaii.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you were 10 in 2007 o.0 You a lil lion. lol
Ps. I seen the geographical explanation you gave, it was interesting
although i dont like to feed into the defnitions bigger sometimes imperial contries give to people of other countries since many times it comes from a colonial/ imperialists perspective. For example the term middle eastern was made popular by the british empire to define a people who live in a very important area of the world that connects 3 continents. I also have an issue with the term "hispanic" to define all Latin Americans that was made popular by the usa federal government. Anyways, going to quit rambling lol.

Also, embrace the Asianess xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because that is really interesting. Thank you for sharing that bit with me. All these terms are just mere labels, anyway. People are more than just labels.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finding that interesting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what's up mon?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nothing much just trying to live life and do me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that is spectacular. I wish you well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks. Its time for you to venture out and land Jerry a dad. You've been a single mom too damn long.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for hitting on that Lion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...poor Jerry, lol. I foresee him having no dad for a long, long time.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for taking over this thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because grazie.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for banning kevin, i wanted to ban his *** some more


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@thekloWN you should ban people with the hillbilly voice xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for breaking the rules and posting back to back.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a rule breaker.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because **** rules, i ban those who follow them.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Time to ban some homies
@tonyhd71 You're ban for ditching mofos 
@Darklight You're banned for becoming a skype overlord 
@Crisigv banned for being mia in this thread 
@Pierre1 banned for being a small cat 
@Ladysoul banned for going cray cray like me 
@Steinerz banned for getting all the wimmin


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

...seriously. banned.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol G Unban me


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

haha you so random Fillly, xD you are unabanned then so we can talk..you should had banned that Lion character though , she's a hoodlum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread has gone mad......order needs to be restored.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the queen is here to make sure rules are restored.
@Going crazy

you silly tiger. banned.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Your Banned for being a white lion hoodlum


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I've not banned you before.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for I don't know what reason, because you all post too darn fast.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I've not banned you before either.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because nice car.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for writing some bull on my page


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

All of you permanently banned for this trend of giving no reasons for banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to spread Neoism


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for reasons which I refuse to discuss here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for keeping secrets


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for _being_ a secret.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living on an island.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned out of boredom


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a bored mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons that don't exist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we need to get you an avatar asap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm the exception


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry buddy everyone needs an avatar.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i mean, i ran out of reasons to ban you..you win...
sike, i will be back for you


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not inviting me on your weekly trip to Anguilla


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about foreign places.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm off to Japan in just over 3 weeks :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wanna go for a holiday soon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because don't you have summer break? Not yet?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we don't have summer breaks, lol. I do have a 2 week holiday coming up. But I would really love to go on a short holiday, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that sucks. I guess that is one good thing about American schools, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because ikr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I bet you're smarter than the average 19yr old here. Education isn't the best here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling confused. 19 YOs are the same worldwide, lol. but thanks for da compliment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was just saying how you guys have better education over there.....I think. Nvm.....


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for holding a conversation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Neo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still not quite sure what you are.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being confused


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being ___


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for provoking inappropriate imagery.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not being invisible


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still not sure if you're a male or female.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a name and a number


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can I have your name and number, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for flirtatious behavior irrespective of gender outcome.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're right. Could be a dude.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because no risk no reward right?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because in this case the reward isn't worth the risk. Or is it.....


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for letting the anticipation get to you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do tend to get excited easily, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for premature ejaculation.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for premature evacuation from the aforementioned event.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always confusing me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for F-ing Society


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Mr. Robot bro.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being worried


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm so f-cking worried right now.....ugh.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for having a marijuana avatar


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned because your avatar's dog has creepy eyebrows.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling yourself worthless when you're worth more than you know.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that reminded me of a word I like: floccinaucinihilipilification.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for reading the dictionary while under the influence of hallucinogens.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm sure the situation is not as bad as you think it is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because some bans are better left being banned without reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my gif got deleted? Omg, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because omg.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned for your location SweetnSour :0


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in your home.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying my house


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I thought we shared a home.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned before I start my pancakes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for eating pancakes instead of waffles.

@SaltnSweet Banned for being bored......sing to Jerry. Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned before I eat your pancakes. nom nom nom


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because it was a new recipe and didn't come out quite as good as I hoped.

A bit 'spongy' for my tastes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling devilish.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a single mom.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...single mom? what?....lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because all this carb talk is making me hungry!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being hungry......eat!

@SaltnSweet Banned for disowning your child.....sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...child? erm. I don't have any kids.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for posting bull on peoples wall xD
(sorry i thought that was so epic/ funny )

you bull poster


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because there's a thin line between detest and fondness. -.-


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned.
@Kevin001 Banned because your gif would have been removed due to a language filter bypass (I didn't report it).


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because honestly hawaii tho


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's not all paradise.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because me want go hawaii.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for writing like a child.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for acting like a child, lol. 
@Neo its cool, I was just a little surprised. No big deal.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lessons not learned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because 68496456+52+62+99+52++5+62265959596


----------



## Starnicole (May 29, 2016)

Banned because of your 'Rain Man' response that I'm not smart enough to understand.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being new


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because are they new or are they 'new'?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Starnicole said:


> Banned because of your 'Rain Man' response that I'm not smart enough to understand.


banned because i randomly typed this with the numpad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing the key


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a weird signature.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a weird signature.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a weird signature


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using SAS guideline-friendly text in gif.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

bannED fOR knowiNG tHE rulES


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for the caps


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

bannED becauSE I loVE bottLE caPS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because so do I. :high5


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having no sense of humor


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

BannED fOR startiNG drUG revolutiON


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for EDORNGUGON and because NEO is in there. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

bannED fOR attemptiNG TO reveAL MY conspiraCY whiCH I AM nOW denyiNG 
aND alSO becauSE "tHE stonES aRE IN ME"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this has become a sausage fest again.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not yet creating a 'Ban the female above you' thread and participating all the same.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm.....interesting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for staying up passed your bed time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I went to bed shortly after that, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope you enjoy the movie Keith .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a smiley


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

BannED becauSE I wondER IF thIS annoYS aNY OF yOU


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned out of boredom once again


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being bored, once again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an awesome person.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for no reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for providing a reason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for unspeakable reasons.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because GUYS WE MISSED THE NINTH ANNIVERSARY OF THIS THREAD yesterday. Praise be to the Ban thread.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Banned because you are facing away from me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being from CA.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being away for a few days


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making a mockery out of this thread.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having a boring name.
:duck


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

BannED becauSE hIS naME actualLY meaNS revolviNG unicoRN speED caKE bakER IN anothER languaGE


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for ninja banning.
> 
> @*sarafinanickelbocker* Banned!


>

Banned for banning a ninja. Ninjas are cool!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

bannED becauSE OF MY supreME statUS


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

flyingMint said:


> bannED becauSE OF MY supreME statUS


Banned for being self-absorbed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for cute kitty avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning....again. Damn Samantha, lol.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for quoting people.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being jealous of my ninja banning powers.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for ninja banning....again. Damn Samantha, lol.
> 
> @*sarafinanickelbocker* Banned for quoting people.


Banned for banning me for something that's...what's wrong with quoting people? :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

bannED becauSE quotES huRT MY seLF esteEM


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> bannED becauSE quotES huRT MY seLF esteEM


Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for thinking you have powers.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because quoting isn't allowed in this thread. You're too damn old not to know the rules, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

bannED becauSE IS thAT actualLY trUE? 
@SamanthaStrange bannED fOR intentionalLY hurtiNG MY feelinGS


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@ Kevin001 banned for for making me lol!:rofl (I understand that "lol" is outdated too.)

Okay, now Flying Mint is banned for being a ninja (even though ninjas are cool).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned to the B to the A to the N to the N to the E to the D.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being silly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I agree.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because you can't even mention someone right, damn girl.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for excited that it's no longer a sausage-fest (for now).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being male. :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Whoa, banned for being sexist.
@*Kevin001* Scr** you! lol!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban forever


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being the dark cloud on my sunny day.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned unless you tell me where the steph curry guy went


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for wanting no salt on your Mcdonald's fries causing the server to make a fresh batch of fries.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning salty french fries.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I love salty fries.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*samanthastrange* banned for mentioning fries at all.

@*Kevin001* banned for liking too much salt and...and... BANNED!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..yeah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being the monster under my bed.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos i'm salty and sweet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am bitter and sweet.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for saying cos

Ban for bumping me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend....the audacity.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because there are 5 vowels in the English alphabets. Namely, a, e, i, o and u.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*SaltnSweet* banned for knowing too much about vocab.

@*Kevin001*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we need more estrogen in this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned because sometimes _Y_.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Jerry said hi. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Ben said hi.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Banned Ben


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for being 35 but acting liking a teen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Kelvin said hi.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*SaltnSweet* banned, because Kelvin said wha?
@*Kevin001* for being 25 and admonishing me (being 10 years older) for acting immature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just low key flirting with you, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for flirting.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned for flirting.


Agreed.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*SaltnSweet* banned for banning flirting. Who do you think you are?

AND Black As Day

and :blush :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm the queen of the ban kingdom. lol jk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> @*SaltnSweet* banned for banning flirting. Who do you think you are?
> 
> AND Black As Day
> 
> and :blush :grin2:


What did I do?: O

Ban for two bans in one post


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're a girl! Mind blown.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling chatty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish I knew how you felt. Well women in general.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh. Good luck figuring women out.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because women have overtaken this thread. finally!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because aren't you suppose to be going somewhere? Hmm.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because its the hardest thing in the world. I wish I could read women's minds just for one day....ugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

bannED becauSE yoU'D fiND oUT maNY secreTS


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for secrets


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Black As Day Okay, you agreed with banning flirting, so BANNED! Happy? hehe

Also, what's wrong with secrets? Double banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> @Black As Day Okay, you agreed with banning flirting, so BANNED! Happy? hehe
> 
> Also, what's wrong with secrets? Double banned.


Ban for two bans for one person cancels each other out


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for trying to take over this thread.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for being a tease.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for 48 hours


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Black As Day Banned for banning someone for a very long time.
@Kevin001 Whaaaa? I'm not a tease.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for mentioning me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you are interesting.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for betrayal.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for inveigling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because when is the Matrix 4 coming out? Lol. 
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because hmm....


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for hmmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I love the signature.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban because you keep coming back after I have ban you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its hard to get rid of me. :laugh:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having more blogs than me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning someone today.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not being on SA again >: D


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for logging into SA again.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for I haven't signed out in two weeks
I stay logged in


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using a Cell phone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is dying slowly.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for poisoning this thread.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because i dont know what for to ban you but i wana ban you anyway


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for using a Cell phone.


Dang 
You bust me out: O
LMAO
*Defeated*


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Black As Day said:


> Dang
> You bust me out: O
> LMAO
> *Defeated*


I'm going to hug you :squeeze and now I'm banning myself for it! Banned!


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

banned because nobody banned me and now im banning you for it


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned myself for not banning you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I can't ban you for hugging me
So Ban for banning yourself


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban you for liking my poems. haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for you're welcome


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

You're not allowed to post here anymore, because it is forbidden for you to do so! ;(


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I notice every time you ban someone on here you always leave a sad face and it makes me think that you're fighting yourself against doing it but you do it because it is your duty lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@flyingMint banned for a really long post :yawn 
@Kevin001 Like a day later...  Oh reaaaallllyyy?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

banned because I can never read your username right everytime I look at it


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being visibly online.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

banned because I have nothing to hide


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for dead mood.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

banned cause your avatar hurts my eyes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your car is flashing its back side to me


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

banned cause you don't like my Mazda butt


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not carpooling.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for making a good point, but SA wins.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not breaking the speed limit.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for living in Hawaii


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for over staying your welcome here.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for thinking I give a damn about when I respond, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not washing your hands


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not spelling washing correctly.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Defeated*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for accepting defeat. ;___;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making unexpected appearances in this thread.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for this is a no Ban zone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban......sigh.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for sighing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the #1 reason this thread has died, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is dead.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I blame you as well, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for you're the cause of a lake disappearing overnight.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cleverly calling Kevin the Aral Sea


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making me think of the Mint Operating System.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for Oh Look Its LiveWa: )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for invading this thread. Why?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for asking a question


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning someone for asking a question.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

banned for banning the weed man


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for stealing Christ from me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning another woman.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for defending the woman


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned myself for defending the woman.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for now I can't ban you


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making up excuses for not being able to ban me.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for not having an avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never changing your avatar.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for not noticing that I have


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for feeling dead.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for not feeling anything


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being so pretty.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Banned for lying, but being sweet


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban all of yaw


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your not allowed to ban everyone. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok
Then you're ban


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because this thread is dead.


Banned, because I miss your bans.
@BlackasDay Banned for being from the midwest.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for missing SamanthaStrange.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for Bye LiveWa


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for saying Bye.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for saying Bye.


Ban for that I'm gonna Quote you
So when you come online again you'll see that you have a few notifications from me>: D


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for new day new avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for same day old avatar.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for promoting weed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it seems like you need some right now, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for supplying.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for Kevin must be high


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's been almost 12 hours since your ban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting me _the big salad_ for lunch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting a salad. Eat Samantha......eat!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because damnnn I wish I had a salad rn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because chicken salad?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because no one got my Seinfeld reference.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being sad


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to rally up the black people on here. I would join but.......I'll pass .


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for playing the leaves when you should be on the phone calling for price checks on Depends!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling angelic for far too long.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for making me laugh, lol.


Banned for not consulting with Chippendale, Jr.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he is a solo act, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because he is a solo act, lol.


Banned for not calling his manage...I mean parents.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he will be making an appearance in the Guys vs Gals thread really soon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for talking about other threads.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time for you to get a new signature.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for perpetuating the talk about other threads.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for where's mah burger?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for frowning.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for did you steal my burger?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for obsession with burgers.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for being strange.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for some obscure reason.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a Samantha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you really need to be after that lame ban. Time to go.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning me for a lame ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banned for banning for less than magnificent banning.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

My last ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you'll be back.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for skipping lunch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being random 99% of the time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating randomness.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for the same to you
Got a lot of posts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm never random, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you should be. Random nonsense is the best.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being nothing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that's exactly what I am. Nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not seeing your worth.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being nice to me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm nice to everyone, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being too nice then, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for flaming without fire


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for firing without warning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for warning without firing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are confusing me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for using a GIF


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating the beauty of a Supernatural gif.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because editing one's post is angelic.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Cas said so. :heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope you have some awesome plans for the summer .


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a weed avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for editing your post, lmao.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

GIMME A 
B
GIMME AN 
A 
GIMME A 
N 
GIMME A 
N 
GIMME AN 
E 
GIMME A 
D 

WHATS THAT SPELL?? 
DENNAB 
....
I mean BANNED


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting above me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because LIARS deserve to post below me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for ninja.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I hope that means I'm a good person lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah you're a good person.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban just because


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because just..in.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying too hard.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for thinking I'd ever have awesome plans, or any plans at all. :lol
@SaltnSweet Banned for abandoning this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because going to the beach would be nice. Don't you think? Do something, lol. May your Summer be filled with fun, joy, and laughter. :laugh:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for flirting too hard.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Flirting with who? Samantha? I'm so not, lol. Maybe I just have a flirty personality? :stu


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not remembering when you said 'it wasn't meant to be serious' when people took some offence, or too seriously, from your previous bans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing up the past, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neo said:


> Banned for not remembering when you said 'it wasn't meant to be serious' when people took some offence, or too seriously, from your previous bans


 KBaaaaaaaaaanned for doing the hula during off-hours. You can't do that!



Kevin001 said:


> Banned for bringing up the past, lol.


 Banned for waving leaves in my face when we should all be a good example to "you know who"!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me like 4 times today.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for quoting me like 4 times today.


Banned for being quoted five times and making fun of me :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not posting in the guys vs gals thread. We're so close.......again.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having weed floating around in an avatar.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

HaHa

Ban for having no avatar
Why no avatar?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not knowing why I took my avatar down.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for did you told me?: O
If you did I sooooo don't remember
LOL
I don't think you did though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about trivial things.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for posting in a trivial thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for lying


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Arguing.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you have given me no other choice.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 'ban'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for living in a nation of mages that eat figs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for only having one blog. Blog more bro.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I never know what to write that anyone reading may find vaguely interesting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because blog for yourself not others, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for you seem popular here Neo
So whatever you write people gonna read it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth......again.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being 25


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for writing 12 blogs.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the current blogness of this thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because.. well honestly I just feel like it


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your head is on fire
I can feel the heat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling his heat, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for LOL-ing


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I've banned you so many times and you just keep coming back.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because this thread is like candy, sweet and addicting lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling this thread sweet.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a Ban addict


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't read your blogs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to read private blogs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because at least I tried, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for my stuff is blocked
Friends only
No friend
You ain't getting in


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its cool, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a gif of the lovely Zooey Deschanel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a crush on her.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not having a crush on her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about crushes.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm crushed.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

An eye for an eye
Tooth for tooth
Ban for Ban
I here by Ban you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because goodnight everyone.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, because what the **** is that kid's haircut?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> Banned, because what the **** is that kid's haircut?


Banned for not knowing about Alfalfa.

That kid had a rough life - almost got fired from Our Gang....apparently urinated in the lights one time and the burning urine smell was nauseating to the setpeople - shut down production.

......and the kid died at 31 in a squabble over a found dog reward.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Switzer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned​


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, my people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because welcome back.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for always being my favorite person on sas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I thought I was your favorite? :crying:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um...

banned...

um...

you're...

my favorite person...on sas tooo....

EDIT: you're my favorite person on sas. banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not taking the trash out


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for constantly changing your avatar.
@SaltnSweet Banned because I am not your favorite anymore.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you will always be my favorite! before everyone else! .....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being fickle, lol. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because excuse me while I go in the corner and cry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to compete with me for @SaltnSweet 's attention.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the two of you are my favorite on sas damn it.
@SamanthaStrange @Kevin001


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we are a family guys. lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for selecting favourites.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being human


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having 36% of all your posts in this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing stuff you shouldn't know.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I have residual admin memories.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for calling me a young man in the compliment thread.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: D Hey Hey LiveWa: D 
Ban for what you doing in my neck of the woods? ; D 
HaHaHa


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not laughing with me : D
HaHa *Snorts* Ha


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 'snorting'...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neo said:


> Banned for 'snorting'...


Banned for not remembering "No pressure.......no worries".


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being 40 and 75


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bananananananananana'ed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because every time I see your name I want cupcakes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making things complicated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for paying too much attention to my posts.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for shouting


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for whispering.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you stand out from the crowd.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of the crowd


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because crowds make me panic.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Banned for panicking. SAS is not the place for that!!!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for nothing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a cute avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the complement to the compliment.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for continuing to spread neoism
​


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for losing


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Going Crazy banned for mentioning me.

h3h3h3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I've seen you in other places


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being here and on MF


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned again for using a cell phone.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

HaHaHa 
Ban for I don't have Internet at home nor cable. So I use my cell.
And don't ban me for that because my family just fell into hard times and money is tight


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Crisigv said:


> Banned for lying, but being sweet


Banned for calling me a lier.



Black As Day said:


> HaHaHa
> Ban for I don't have Internet at home nor cable. So I use my cell.
> And don't ban me for that because my family just fell into hard times and money is tight


Banned for being too kind too me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: D
Ban for don't thank me: )


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Illinois.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for where in the world do you live? 
LOL: D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living on Earth


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for I always WIn Amon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for winning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are boring me to death.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting us to entertain you.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for standing up to the man.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for manning up to the stand.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm standing up to you and your air traffic schemes!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being delusional.

Banned because you're cleared to land RWY 32.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because finally a little life in this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm the only girl in here again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being defeated


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what the hell are you talking about, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because what the hell are YOU talking about?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because now I'm just flirting my a** off or trying to, lol. I really need to go to bed, I'm a mess.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cursing in such a sacred thread...

@thekloWN YOU SON OF A ***** 
SAY IT TOO MY FACE LIMP NOODLE


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Banned for thinking this **** thread is sacred.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because't isn't that avatar Kevin's avatar lol?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for flying while minty.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stopping


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because according to google, amon is a hebrew name meaning secret and faithful. Interesting.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for trusting google.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Amon is a name.

Source:
http://www.sheknows.com/baby-names/name/amon

and

google


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the queen is holy sacred


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the queen is here to make the ban kingdom great again.

@Overdrive banned for the time you rode a motorbike without a helmet. Safety comes first.
@SamanthaStrange banned for being too obsessed with Ryan Gosling. get a break girl.
@Kevin001 banned for climbing a tree to woo a girl.... @thekloWN banned for discriminating against mints....bad clown.
@flyingMint banned for falling into clowns' cruel deception. be careful who you trust.
@Black As Day banned for eating 10 pizza slices at one go.
@Going crazy banned for being my amigo for eternity.
@Amon banned for deceiving matilda.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning people, its too damn early for that. Also banned for having an adult lion as your avatar when you're still a little cub.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned because this little cub aspires to be a great lion someday. banned for trying to impose limitations on my dreams. how dare you.
@Amon banned for being a mystery that is difficult to decipher. also..*.banned...for being a mon. *sorry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because roam free, just watch out for poachers.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I've got my people to protect me. no fears.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Ban because










Can't wait for season 2 !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a kid


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i have 18 kids, @flyingMint is the beloved father.
I have to feed them with my milky toes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for breeding.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not breeding.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a proud parent. 

@Overdrive 18 kids? is @flyingMint doing his fatherly duties properly? The last time I checked on him, he was too busy crying over @thekloWN lying to him about some air trafficking deception....and he said he was off on a minty mission to mars. Good luck with everything. 
@Kevin001 banned for being a ninja. -.-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having paws.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for display of indecency in your profile pic. smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for discriminating against sexy faeries.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Just because.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@survivor000 Banned because welcome. Who are you lol?

@SamanthaStrange banned because we have underage members here. you should be more considerate, lol jk. banned because faeries are annoying


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for upsetting Tinker Bell.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for violence.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm sorry, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm loving the girl on girl action here, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a typical guy. Girl on girl action... :roll


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned for publicly speaking about your indecent thoughts...
@SamanthaStrange banned for being nothing.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for making fart sounds with your armpit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not washing those leftover dishes.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for leaving the toilet seat up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being genderless.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for blinking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't know much about you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because whoops my a**, lol. Also banned for being a noob.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for potatoes and onions and waffles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for an odd combination of food.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not writing an essay stating your reasons for banning me.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for gambling


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@SamanthaStrangebanned because that would have been the essay way out.
@Black As Day banned for ninja


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for talking with your mouth full


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for furry purple avatar. What is that?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because what is it indeed.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for honking at an old woman for driving too slow


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for only having 15 Blog Entries


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being a chef called Dave.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not laughing at a kid who fell off his bike


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar to a glob of purple paint


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a Mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for looking at me like you just ate something bad


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for fanning your fart in front of me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that's a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in a place with a volcano.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kilauea is actually majestic.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because vog.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what does that mean?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Vog is a form of air pollution that results when sulfur dioxide and other gases and particles emitted by an erupting volcano react with oxygen and moisture in the presence of sunlight. The word is a portmanteau of the words "volcanic", "smog", and "fog". The term is in common use in the Hawaiian islands, where the Kīlauea volcano, on the Island of Hawaiʻi (aka "The Big Island"), has been erupting continuously since January 3, 1983. Based on June 2008 measurements, Kīlauea emits 2,000–4,000 tons of sulfur dioxide every day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in a polluted area.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's mostly not bad on Oahu, but if the vog does get here from the Big Island, it is not pleasant (plays havoc with my asthma for example).


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Honolulu Life


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this is the part of the island that I live. #outsidehonoluluthankgoodness


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating socks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for derailing this thread.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for ignoring the "Don't feed the animals" sign at the zoo


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for systematic randomness.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm back!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for dancing in the rain without an umbrella


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wish I had someone to dance with me in the rain.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you'll catch a cold.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for klowning around.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the rainbow to my storm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because :rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for forever being that one mystery I never got to solve.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because there was a mystery that I could never unravel, lol. you ain't the only one bruh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for thinking highly of yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for thinking lowly of me. I'm sure you do not want another war, lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wasn't flirting with anyone lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I meant your mood, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because it's sad, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flirting with a member of the same sex.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for homophobia! JK.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm in love....I've given up on men.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am in love with a figment of my imagination.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm in love with a figment of my imagination too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an adorable lion


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself. Where did everyone go? They can't handle our awesomeness.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for singing in the shower


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because women have overtaken this thread. great lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not giving me your rare Yu Gi Oh cards


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want me some mcdonalds.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for making me hungry. Banned for touching @SamanthaStrange inappropriately.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I second what you said.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I third what I said.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@thekloWN you are permanently, double banned for the rest of eternity. @samantha strange banned because.........faeries are strange. oops.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for for for for for for


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, because please don't act like I didn't ban you first.









Also, banned for calling Samantha strange.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^Banned for ninja. @Amon Banned for echo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Amon banned because I'm secretly fond of you. <3
@thekloWN BANNED BECAUSE HOW DARE YOU. BANNED. BANNED. 
@SamanthaStrange banned for being my fav person on here. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @Kevin001 will be jealous that I am your favorite again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where did @flyingMint go?
@SamanthaStrange
I love you guys equally
@SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 <3


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because @SamanthaStrange is my favorite, too.

Wow, I just got ninja'd by two people. At least the ban landed on the right person.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because never in the history of bans have I been this humiliated and scorned before. Never again. Never, ever again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned!
@thekloWN Banned for saying I'm your favorite.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hit 2000 posts. Wow lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for feeding my gummy bears to your pet fish


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

This is a special moment. I will hand out one of my rare congratulatory(sp?) bans.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because girl, why do you change your profile pics as often?  

btw, its me who ate your gummy bears, lol. nom nom nom


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sharing the gummy bears.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned!









@SaltnSweet Banned because I'm really not your favorite? Stop going back n forth. The lies, I swear. Women.....ugh. You and Sam should go run off in the sunset.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for thinking this thread is a reality TV show.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because anything for you, sis. lol









@thekloWN

my dear clown, banned.








@Kevin001

Love is an emotion that is unexplainable. My little heart, though small in physical size, has an infinite amount of love to feel and give. I love you guys equally. <3


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for giving Elmo a bad haircut


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for being jealous.
@thekloWN Banned because this thread is a soap opera, not a reality TV show.
@SaltnSweet Banned for eating junk food.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in love. I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I ship....um...nvm


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for causing the song Who Let the Dogs Out be a one hit wonder


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am in love with Dean Winchester.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for talking back to a SA Mod


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned Because I am in love with Shawn Mendes, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for twerking in front of my face


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because brown girls don't twerk, belly dance maybe. jk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for buttering my toast wrong


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm loving this girl takeover right now, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the ruler of this thread is a girl after all.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for replacing the first S in SAS with the letter G


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being bae


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for trying to take over the world


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because one day, I'll rule


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me choke on my green tea, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for bananas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking she doesn't already rule the world.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for making me choke on my green tea, lol.


Banned because I am also drinking green tea.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is awesome, lol. I know you drink it a lot. Probably not the same type I drink though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what type of drink do you drink then........... don't we all drink water for the most part..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys drink the real stuff I don't, lol. I drink this stuff....


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not doing your homework


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@Kevin001Banned because that drink expired when this account was created.

Everyone else banned for being ninjas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what does that tell you bro? Has to be faith for you to be here right now in this very thread at this exact time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am up late.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because go to sleep then, lol. Don't stay up for us common folks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to get rid of me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because of the interconnectedness of all things.
@Kevin001 banned for making me think of the interconnectedness of all things.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and confusing me before bed...again.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because why would I do a silly thing like that. Goodnight Samantha.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being my last ban of the day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving up


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for being Sweet as a honeybee, but salty enough to tease.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Banned for ruining the flirting moment


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking there was actually a moment. :roll


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

uhm...well, that escalated quickly.

Banned for living in Louisiana.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being in love anymore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being in love anymore.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for copying my ban. Also banned for never being in love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i'm in love again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in love......again. I been in love once. Congrats my little cub.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have to go for now. Have a good day.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because alright sam.
@Kevin001 banned for being a mon


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned because you didn't tell me it was Friday (thought it was Wednesday).


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because weekend hype !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Sam is gone, now we can have some fun.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its friday! you guys know what that means


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

BAnned for sharing such a disaster of a song.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being so judgmental about an innocent song. how could you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because maybe we could be each other's company.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling inspired. Great!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for speeding


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being B.A.D.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just a normal man except when you're by my side.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...you meant *except, right? .....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I corrected it, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for suggesting that I make you an abnormal person when I'm near you. thanks


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's Friday.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being disloyal to me


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for forgetting all the things I did for you in the past.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for serving me a fly in my soup


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having a fluffy thing as an avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using violence


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for making a baby cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the most random person in this thread. I could of swore I banned you for the same reason not too long ago.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned from my phone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just got done Skyping with the coolest chick ever. Kinda made my day.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling me a 'chick'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I doubt you could keep my interest as much as she did, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for playing hooky from school


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for making nooky in the pool.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm sooooooo tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't like naps, they're a waste of time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating naps. Nap hater.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for telling Pac Man to stop chasing Ghosts


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for loving Adam Sandler.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for playing with matches


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a rando-mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old and wise. :laugh:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not greeting the Walmart greeter when she greeted you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not greeting the queen.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for sending me a friend request.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey Hey LiveWa; D

Ban for causing my Cricket Wireless phone to bluffer


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for changing your avatar all the time.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for rolling your eyes at me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stating your purpose here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a ladies man.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a wild beast. (and who says he's a ladies man? :b)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not jam'in to the Peanut Butter Jelly time song with the dancing Banana


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because now I want a sandwich.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being hungry.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being hungry.
@Kevin001 banned for "jinx, you owe me a coke!"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning for hunger.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling angelic. >


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling lonely :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't like what is going on here.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a ladies' man.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned for repetition


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the kittens in your profile pic reminds me of someone..sigh.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in a home.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being reminded of someone by my kitten.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wish I could have a kitten, but I am allergic to cats.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because me too!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Double bubble ban and trouble


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wish I had a puppy, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because puppies are a lot of work, but they are so cute.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not owning a Puppy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because pluto is a cool planet.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for bring up Pluto.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not bringing up Minnie Mouse.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for trying to walk on water like Jesus


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for drowning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what is the purpose of banning you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to find purpose in the ban thread.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for pretty hair.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my homie.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for drowning.


What?: O
LOL
That's funny

Ban for killing trees>: D


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you should be sleeping right now.

@SaltnSweet Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. try better. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for telling people when to sleep.
@JustThisGuy Thanks.  Also, banned for not knowing what day of the week it is.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @*Kevin001* Banned for telling people when to sleep.
> @*JustThisGuy* Thanks.  Also, banned for not knowing what day of the week it is.


Banned because I never banned you before, and because you're awesome (as far as I could tell).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for having pretty hair. @JustThisGuy banned for being right
@DrKitty @Andras96 banned! more teenagers in this thread, finally! lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because didn't you see the gif, I can go all night. Lol. I'm not joking around here, you're special.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for losing a Super Mario Life


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001

um. banned. not sure if you're serious.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> @*Andras96* banned! more teenagers in this thread, finally! lol


Banned because I just turned 20 (though I wished I was still a teenager by six months).


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not teaching Pikachu a new word other than saying its own name


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Andras96 said:


> Banned because I just turned 20 (though I wished I was still a teenager by six months).


banned because I'm 19 lol. not much of an age difference. I still have 10 months left as a teenager.
@Black As Day

banned for the abnormal reasons lol


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

^Banned because of reasons.



flyingMint said:


> Banned because't isn't that avatar Kevin's avatar lol?


Banned because no it's not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being my Fsociety brother.

@SaltnSweet Banned because I'm serious, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a player.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I agree. players aren't my cuppa tea. oops


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you should be sleeping.

Banned because I just want you that is it. Do you want me to make a thread on every sub-forum? You know I will, lol. I'm just asking for a shot.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I dare you to do exactly what you said. I DARE YOU!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having a chocolate milk mustache


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because I've been away from here for about 20 minutes and would like to make friends my age (and I'm partially drunk).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm 19 and confused about life. Hello @Andras96


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ninja. 
@Andras96 Banned for being partially drunk.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being an alien


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because I'm 19 and confused about life. Hello @*Andras96*


Banned because I'm confused about life too! @hello SaltnSweet


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread has appeared to enter the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Banned for ninja.
> @*Andras96* Banned for being partially drunk.


Banned because I'm at least having a good time before I pass out (or croak and die, one day).


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because lol, this is FUN!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I enjoy this thread a little too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because kid, you shouldn't be drinking.
@SamanthaStrange banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Am I not good enough for you? I thought we were clicking? No? Just try me out give me an audition. I promise I will change your life.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned because kid, you shouldn't be drinking.
> @*SamanthaStrange* banned for ninja-ing me.


 Banned because kid, I want to have fun and you should too right now.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

@Andras96 Banned for flirting.
@Kevin001 Banned for over-flirting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Am I not good enough for you? I thought we were clicking? No? Just try me out give me an audition. I promise I will change your life.


Banned because this is not even a ban. Stop hitting on every girl in here. Geez. :roll
@JustThisGuy Banned for being adorable. :heart


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> @*Andras96* Banned for flirting.
> @*Kevin001* Banned for over-flirting.


Banned because why not?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have given up on men.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange and @JustThisGuy Banned for hating, lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banning myself because lol, this is FUN (for a partially drunk 20 year old).


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because I have given up on men.


Banned because you've given up on me too? (It's okay...)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because kid, alcohol is bad. Say no to drinking! lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a good friend to me. :squeeze


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because kid, alcohol is bad. Say no to drinking! lol


Banned because, it's not that bad, lol.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being a friend to ME! 

@Andras96 Banned for ninja turtle powers.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being like a sister to me  
@justhisguy banned because you seem to be a good person. 
@Kevin001 banned because thank you for being an awesome friend to me
@Andras 96 banned because I should do something fun with life lol


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Banned for being a friend to ME!
> 
> @*Andras96* Banned for ninja turtle powers.


Banned because (lol, sorry I don't follow ninja turtles, only DC [and only a few at that]).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@JustThisGuy Banned because Jonx.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> @*Andras* 96 banned because I should do something fun with life lol


Banned because lol, I am having fun atm.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm so done with this thread right now, lol. I just wanted to have some fun. Everyone knows I was just messing around, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

@SaltnSweet Banned for making me look cheesy.
@Andras96 Banned for not knowing TMNT!
@SamanthaStrange Banned for using our inside joke!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for talking with your mouth full


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> @*Andras96* Banned for not knowing TMNT!


Banned because my motivation only lasts for so long to read so many comics (this is SAS after all).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a kid!


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned for being a kid!


Banned for being only one year older than you (also, if you want to be friends).


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for using sheep to go sleep


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you guys are banning too many mammals


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because homie! BANNED.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because rare white tiger says so


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we are both endangered species, lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because why am I still awake? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I'm not sure either, lol.

@SaltnSweet Banned because goodnight, thanks for playing along with me. Lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm by myself I guess...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Andras96 banned. 
@SamanthaStrange banned because who needs sleep anyways.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I do, lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> @*Andras96* banned.


Because of what, exactly?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that she is the queen, and she needs no reason to ban you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because your ban was 6.58 and my PC clock said 6.57 therefore you must be a time traveler.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for not knowing that she is the queen, and she needs no reason to ban you.


Banned because I wouldn't know, I'm just a loser about to enter my third year of college and want to make friends.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Andras96 said:


> Banned because I wouldn't know, I'm just a loser about to enter my third year of college.


banned. not a loser, don't say that!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! My last ban of the day.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned. not a loser, don't say that!


 Banned because I wouldn't know. It's either Hiram or Kent State.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for dreaming about.....nvm.

good night lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for 8 hours,


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for sneezing


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned for dreaming about.....nvm.
> 
> good night lol.


Banned, because I'm still up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned.


Banned (even if I still don't know why yet).


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

@SaltnSweet Just want to say, you're awesome, regardless of this thread.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for not caring if my eardrums rupture at this point. Lol I have no friends.


----------



## Arod (Jun 7, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned because the kittens in your profile pic reminds me of someone..sigh.


Banned because meow meow meow meow.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because.. whatever, no one cares.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because most of the users here are probably sleeping now, lol. Have a good night.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being shocked. Grimmie death?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because yea...I used to love her songs :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah she did her thing on The Voice as well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being fine, lol. Let me quit, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because roses are red, violets are blue, I didn't know what perfection was until I met you.

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because strangely enough I've heard that line before.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's strange, indeed. Someone must have copied my words.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because that's strange, indeed. Someone must have copied my words.


Banned because you were partially right last night. I have a freakin' headache.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because oh god, what have I done...


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned again because this is what a hangover looks like...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself 2 times in a row!


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Banned for banning yourself 2 times in a row!


Banned because why not.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Everyone here is banned.

and I did tell you lol..


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for disobeying God


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend....again.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar.....again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a young woman.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

dude youre banned because you made me edit this ****, allow me to be lazy this weekend !

@SaltnSweet i want to ban you because your lion has a crown and mine tiger doesnt, we need equality goddamit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you failed to ban me right.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being relaxed AND having exactly 155 blog entries simultaneously. Not on.

:b


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by this guy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Baldy Nohairs bans you.

and what a co-incidence..we both have crowns...0


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for still being awake.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being strange :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for being a young woman.


Hey LiveWa!: D
Its about time you got an avatar>: (

Ban for I like your Avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for whatever.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because


Banned for trying to steal the cybergirls from SAS with your pictures.
You are causing an international incident with your wicked French rapz, yo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for being a ninja. 
@Overdrive Banned because I don't know what that means.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. All of you people.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Banned for trying to steal the cybergirls from SAS with your pictures.
> You are causing an international incident with your wicked French rapz, yo!


Banned because it's true, you've discouvered my secret... 
I know yo !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

last ban of the night. banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Go get your beauty sleep, girl.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for turning the TV while I was asleep


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being online


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for then sign off: D
And don't ban me for the same reason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because close friends get to call him TC.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using initials.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for your initial reaction.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being punny.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for telling time wrong


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's about time that you banned.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for replying primarily to novelty threads and not offering much outside of that.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> ...and not offering much...


Banned for the irony :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being on vacation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because it's true, you've discouvered my secret...
> I know yo !


Banned because your name is probably Jean-Pierre, Francois, Michel, or Thierry.



Neo said:


> Banned because it's about time that you banned.


Banned! You have not had any hurricane activity in your zone - and you live in a vacation place. I can't imagine paying $6 for a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, but that's probably what it is like :afr



Black As Day said:


> Ban for being on vacation


Banned for being friendly.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for over-quoting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel sleepy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting enough sleep.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because I'm back (also, why is the post limit only 50? Why not make it 100?).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Warning: you will waste a lot of posts in here, lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for warning me (but yeah, it's cool. I have nothing else to contribute anywhere else on here by posting).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Andras96 welcome back to my kingdom pal. lol kidding. you're so banned.

@SamanthaStrange banned because I can't believe you deserted an ice cream....like.....wow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being such a cool white lion.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for repeating yourself. JK.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having pretty hair


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for welcoming me back right before you banned me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we need more people in here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. because I agree.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the queen. Banned for running out of posts. :b

@*flyingMint* Banned for not playing with us.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned
for
no
reason


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned
for
some
random
reason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for copying.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, or something.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*Neo* millenniumman75 told me to ban you. Sorry.
@*SamanthaStrange* banned because ninja banning is the sincerest form of flattery, or something.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for doing someone else's dirty work.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I feel like boring trash every time I post on here :/ srry guys I'm a flop


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking about dirty work.
@SamanthaStrange banned for travesty.

@flyingMint

banned because this thread misses Prince Mint. Plus, I am a flop too. oops


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sending me flowers.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he should have bought you flowers, and held your hand, gave you all his hours, when he had the chance...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned because the only flowers you'll be getting are dead ones.

@*flyingMint*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for breaking my heart.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my heart is broken too.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for bandwagoning on our heartbreak train. But welcome. It's got booze. Promise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for offering alcohol to a teenager.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm perfectly legal


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for not being 16 and in my state! Creepy joke. I swear it's just a joke.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because something, something.

Banning myself because I'm the biggest loser here, lol. Time for more emotional eating.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because emotional eating is bad for health and drinking too. stop!


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because who would even care


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because don't be like that. We would care.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for caring about people.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the world would have been a better place if we cared about the other more.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree, I was just joking. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for joking


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for waving at me when I don't know you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad I didn't miss much in this thread.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for missing a lot.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sending me dead flowers.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for ninja

@Kevin001 banned because it needs an injection of 
@StephCurry
@Amon
@TuxedoChief
@Overdrive
@Black As Day
@Going crazy

to name a few.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread isn't the same without me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for arrogance.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...........are you google? you are all that I have been searching for.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being a sleep already like wtf, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned because I don't think that ban was meant for me.
@Kevin001 Banned for being obsessed with sleep schedules.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think its time you got another avatar and signature. Time for change.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to change me. Sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my trying days with you are over, lol. Can't go through that madness again .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for letting me know I wasn't worth the effort. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm so just playing with you. You were worth every second. Still are.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for also being awesome  @thekloWN 
**** **** ******* ***** *** **** **** ********** ************!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for also being awesome, and for talking in stars.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being awesome. @flyingMint @SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @Andras96


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I need to go to sleep.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Don't sleep. Stay awake with the rest of us vampires.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to bite me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because keep away from that slithering vile vampire kloWN!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I only bite the people I love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for loving too many people...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree! 
@thekloWN 
BANNED BY THE SALTY MINT SUPER KloWN FIGHTING MEGA SQUAD HYPER FORCE!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because **** it, why the hell not, i have a right to ban you here, damn i just realize my tiger looks bad *** with that crown nah ?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being named Ben.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being named Ken.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being relaxed


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having social anxiety.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned on behalf of my pancakes.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@SaltnSweet why did you ban overdrive for having social anxiety, now you are truly done for, you are banned !

this ban is dedicated to overdrive


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@thekloWN banned on behalf of @flyingMint 's courtesy.

@Going crazy banned. my crown looks way cooler than yours


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

theklown, you are banned for not making a hill billy voice in vocaroo in a while


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

that is wrong, i think my crown looks kooler, you can ask anyone, even ask the klown, he would know


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

look. banned. bye.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Going crazy said:


> theklown, you are banned for not making a hill billy voice in vocaroo in a while


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0UofYIaIVmk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because....I'm running away for good.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for scaring me xD
^that was for theklwon

i havent mastered the banning art yet because people like Salty sweetness always get in the way before i hit the person with the ban hammer of mine, i do better when the ban thread is dead, so i person can hold still while my slow *** computer loads my ban.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for beating me in banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.
@Going crazy double banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for abusing your powers here.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because this thread needs order


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not banning left and right. This thread is supposed to be chaos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting chaos.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because chaos is my middle name


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because your middle name should be Beta.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you shouldn't discriminate against betas. smh...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am a f***ing Beta.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for taking cheese from a mouse


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned we are all betas. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not beta, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're an Alpha, player.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because honestly, I'm not beta too, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally finding yourself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being moody......like always .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because faeries are nothing when compared to mints.

@Kevin001 banned because it takes 10 mint leaves to make one chewing gum.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for hating faeries. 
@Kevin001 Banned for being correct. I am a moody b****, deal with it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I can deal with you just fine  lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are a handful, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SaltnSweet Banned for that obnoxious, self-satisfied smile your mood portrays.
@Kevin001 Banned because my chin looks like a hook when you look at me from the side.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for not mentioning me.
@SaltnSweet Banned for tolerating me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. I don't need to mention you. You're permabanned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you are like the only faery that I can tolerate, lol jk @thekloWN banned because still waiting for my pancakes bruh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want blueberry pancakes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want me some cheesecake.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this is my 3,700 post!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having 1.6k more posts than me:O


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a beta


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because that is a new low and what a cold reason to ban a queen.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having an English accent in Singapore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing where she lives.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

exactly...stalker alert...ahem...

Banned for being Kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being......a mom.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Jerry hates me..


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for making Green Eggs and Ham


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you think I could get you to be serious for once, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys need to stop with only saying Banned, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for voting


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because actually I've never voted before, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not doing your national duty!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking I have duties, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for driving your car over a flood causing you to be stranded


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for not warning him to "turn around, don't drown!"


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning girls.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey LiveWa: D
Ban for being online when I'm about to eat


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for eating food.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for singing your ABC's wrong

Oh Hey LiveWa: D


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for hearing things...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being my friend


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being friendly female.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for this is a no flying zone; D


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a girl for being a friendly female,lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a random lion.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned for banning a girl for being a friendly female,lol


Banned for banning the wrong person.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for being a random lion.


Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being close with @Black As Day. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned for being a random faery


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for keeping me up past my bedtime last night. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you should thank a third person for that too, lol. no probs


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for catching fire flies in a jair and holding them captive


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a cat! meow, lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for cracking your knuckles loudly


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living next to a big lake.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for hurting mint.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

*Long, drawn-out sigh*

Banned for being a lyin' lion.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for long, drawn-out sigh.

*Super long, drawn-out double sigh*


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for being tired. I am sleepy too. I wonder why. :lol
@flyingMint @thekloWN Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for mentioning me and klown in the same text line


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint @thekloWN

Banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for pushing me off the swings when we were kids


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a woman.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for discrimination!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@flyingMint @thekloWN Banned.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being male.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for using all the hair gel


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint @thekloWN

Banned for being male.
@Black As Day

Banned because I'm brown as day.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for getting your tongue stuck on an icy telephone pole


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for turning me into an inside joke


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...what? :/


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for crying SHARK! at the beach when there was no shark


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I like your avatar


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for tripping over my foot when I stuck it out to trip you


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because ........


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...the year's ending in 6 months time, yay.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for reminding me that I'm getting older. :fall


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Banned for reminding me that I'm getting older. :fall


Ban for that Emoticon look like he had saw God, fell down on his face to worship but died for seeing the Glory of God: D
HaHaHaHaHaHa: D : D


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because may God bless us all.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because this thread tells me I got to ban you. But I don't want too because you love God.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You love God too? 

um..I guess, banned for being friends with @Black As Day


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not dotting your i's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trespassing


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for not being as funny/bizarre as I know you are capable.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banmed for climbing a palm tree to peep at @Amon


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

abANNED FOR having dirty, clumpy fur.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being racist to lions.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having onion breath.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned out of boredom


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned out of spite.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being in love with a mint.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not allowing the guy to be in love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning an adorable lion.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being here for 3 years.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being here for nine years.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for being a former Spelling Bee champ


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for burning the last thing you tried cooking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for splashing vodka at a strawberry.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for serving your party guests water and passing it off as vodka.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for frightening children at birthday parties.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never having a birthday party.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for frightening angels at fairytale parties.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for frightening children by hiding under their beds.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a pill popper.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not getting my McDonald's order right for the third time. Get me your manager


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating at McDonald's.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having perfect eyesight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having perfect eyesight.....I see those glasses.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ninja. 
@thekloWNBanned for being incorrect.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wearing glasses too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! I thought you liked girls who wear glasses.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life is confusing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making things confusing.....like always.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being confused!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not having a grandmother clock


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because one of your hands is slightly larger than the other. Banned for having a firm grip.

Banned for having strong, firm shoulder muscles that make your neighbor jealous as he watches you work in your yard.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for an oddly specific description.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being an evil faery

@thekloWN Banned for saying she looks butch, lmao.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because butch is best, baby. (I don't ****ing know).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not f***ing knowing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for standing me up on our netflix and chill date.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!










Not sure why I'm laughing because you sent me that gif awhile ago, lmao.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for throwing a water balloon at me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for water balloon fights.
@Kevin001 So what? You re-use gifs too. :stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because no issue, carry on.

@Black As Day Banned because you're getting real close to getting voted off the ban thread island.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for missing the bus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking I ride buses.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a snob.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm so not. I hope you're kidding?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not unlocking your car


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being beautiful.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning beauty. 
@Kevin001 Banned because I was joking... about you not riding on buses, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for actually riding buses. I feel for ya.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sending me a limo with a cute driver. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being busy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not taking your clothes to the cleaners.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for 560 posts.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey LiveWa: D
Ban for your cool lookimg sword; D
You could chop some wood with that


----------



## Rahat Bhatnagar (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guys!
Banned For banning the guy with a cool sword ;D !!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for saving your money when the economy is messed up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing lottery tickets


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for taking expired aspirin.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for playing with pots and pans


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not letting me ban the user above you instead.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for telling her she isn't good enough to get banned.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for just being you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for high flying!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not flying at all.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for cleaning your car: D


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Chicago.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for I never said I was from Chicago


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know I just wanted a serious response from you for once, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Frowns*

Ban for stepping on a ant hole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for creating an ant hole


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a bug that just won't die.

@Black As Day Banned for frowning. Smile.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the uplift


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating ice cream with a fork


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you just reminded me that I have mint chocolate chip ice cream in the freezer!!!! THANK YOU


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not watering your plants


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because whatever.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for leaving trash out for the raccoons to eat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destruction


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for kissing a frog with hopes that it'll transform into a prince charming.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not updaing your computer


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for cooing at a baby monkey.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for conviencing Snow White to eat the Apple


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dancing with the 7 dwarfs.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for ice skating on thin ice


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the seven dwarfs are actually seven turkeys known as the Seven Gobbles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for committing all 7 of the deadly sins. >


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for frying a steak on moving hot lava with a side of fries


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing Aladdin from Jasmine.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for feeling tired


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trapping Tinker Bell in a jar.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for kicking a can of beans that you brought from Walmart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I do not shop at Walmart.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for claiming to be abducted by The Greys


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating oreos without milk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for throwing a coin in a wishing well.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stealing a coin from a wishing well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for skating in a jungle.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being brilliant.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thank you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for gaining confidence in yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for hating on Ben.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm all about Jerry :yes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for bringing my son into this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for baiting me. You knew his name would be brought up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a troll.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for literally stabbing me in the heart with that comment. How could you?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for the time you were secretly in love with Joanne even though you were dating Jenny.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for the sake of interrupting conversation.

*Walks out door*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because how dare you. you're banished from this kingdom for eternity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking this kingdom and ruling stuff a little too far .


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for sending the Powerpuff girls to bed early


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Buttercup was my favorite powerpuff.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because go the f-ck to sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because says the person who never sleeps.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating all the clovers from the box of Lucky Charms.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an on and off again vegetarian.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my partner in crime.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for discouraging female friendships.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are like the sister I never had.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because can I trade in my brothers?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for losing the remote


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm the only guy in here. I can get used to this.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a playa again :c


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just a simple man searching for true love.


----------



## Rahat Bhatnagar (Jun 10, 2016)

banned for having a awesome profile pic  !!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you're wrong. my profile pic is cooler.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because not really.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because white lions are cool!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being fine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm always fine.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned.
@thekloWN Banned for flirting. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being amused :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because now I'm confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having rapid mood swings......whats new.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned in the name of trash can vandalism


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for accusing my fellow queen of having mood swings, how dare you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you guys are queens, lol. We all can dream I guess.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't think I'm a queen. I know I am Princess Sammy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for using the same gif.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it was appropriate........I had to laugh on that, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a guy


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not feeding the fish


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I need to go feed myself. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

everyone is banned for breathing too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to take away our oxygen. You want us to die? Smh.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for deceiving the people


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm honest 99% of the time.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for lying about that statistic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm so not. Also banned because when I think about you for some reason I think about Casey from the orginal TMNT movie.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for losing your wallet


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not finding his wallet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thank you. She better find my damn wallet, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for sleeping on a train


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for reasons beyond what I am able to write.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Banned for apparently sub-par writing skills. Got to keep things above a certain quality threshold (I wish).


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for singing Anime theme songs off key


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing about anime songs. Smh.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Hypnotizing me.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for singing Anime theme songs off key


The gf actually gives me **** for this

Banned for having a learning disability. SAS is now implementing a new eugenics program.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for invading this thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the invasion is welcome.... anything to keep lousy vampire kloWNs away.



SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> The gf actually gives me **** for this
> 
> Banned for having a learning disability. SAS is now implementing a new eugenics program.


Banned because I totally don't stalk you as you watch Anime with your gf at night this was TOTALLY just coincidence AHAHAHAHA ..... :serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not liking lousy vampire kloWNs, lmao.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for eating cow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yes, I'm a meat eater. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hoarding Victoria's Secret catalogs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why the hell would I do that? I have the internet, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for a rain cloud peeing on your car


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for snitching on her


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for going crazy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we all go a little mad sometimes.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

: )Hey LiveWa: )

Ban for go fishing but caught no fish


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm confused. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for confusion.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the confusion lives... contradictions melt.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your french toast.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I don't always have french toast, but when I do, I have French Toast Crunch cereal... and you're always welcome to have some if you vow to remove kloWNs from your life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with @thekloWN. Holy sh*t bro, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not understanding the massive spectacle that is the quiet but deadly conflict between me and kloWN


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for causing Shrek to be green


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for causing a scene at the circus.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being stressed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life is stressful.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your comment wiped me out. :fall


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because only waves should wipe out lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for getting high on mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making me think of my username in a different way


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for thinking about your username.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not brushing your teeth


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you don't know that I use an electric toothbrush.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for water and electricity don't mix


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not banned for that I'm electrocuted for it. 

Banned!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

HaHa
Still banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for laughing like a girl. :b


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

BLAH
LOL
Ban for sticking your tongue out at me>: D
And ban for leaving


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do I see a future SAS couple in the making?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for leaving the lights on in this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for turning them off for me, thanks.


----------



## Rahat Bhatnagar (Jun 10, 2016)

Banned for turning them on for me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for obnoxiously missing one of your front teeth.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for putting no chilli in my chilli dog


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banning myself for being....a coward.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having your dog chase the mail man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not closing the gates


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not taking your dog for a walk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a person.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Aanned,


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to unbake a cake.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for feeding your dog cat food


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a crush.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for crushing people's dreams.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your dog barking all night long


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for talking about dogs repeatedly. enough lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having your dog crapping on my clean cut lawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for now following my orders


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your dog doesn't pay his taxes on his doghouse


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going manic in this thread.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for giving your dog my grilled steak and burger while I wasn't looking at my grill


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because...






... I'm back. Although I doubt anyone remembers me


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for having a girl's name.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro!!!!! Banned because we have to celebrate!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 - missed you bro. What happened these past few weeks is in the past. Doesn't matter. I'm on the road to recovery now.

Also, you're banned because GSW in 7.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is great. There shouldn't be a game 7. Plus you guys won't win if you don't step up. MVPs shine in the Finals except........Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm injured bro. You do know I'm having surgery straight after the finals are over, right? (I just don't want to make excuses which is why I brush it off in the media). 

We're purposely losing Game 6 so we can celebrate in the Bay Area. You're also banned for triggering me into dropping 50 in Game 7.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the goal is to win the chip, injury or not. No excuses. There are winners and there are losers. Just win. I hope he performs big, he needs that Finals mvp for his legacy.


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Banned for being a member of FSociety


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making that your first post, lol. You must really like Mr. Robot.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for putting your dog down after you found out it was sick


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Banned because the King is back


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for buying a cat


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because the goal is to win the chip, injury or not. No excuses. There are winners and there are losers. Just win. I hope he performs big, he needs that Finals mvp for his legacy.


Banned for doubting the first unanimous MVP in history


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you've been outplayed by the opposing PG in this series and last. #truth.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Neo said:


> Banned because the King is back


Banned for being an orbital mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 LOOL I can't deny that - banned because I admit I can't defend Kyrie for **** (then again, who can?)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your cat cough up a hairball in my newly brought shoes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not washing your hands after using the bathroom.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being shocked for so long.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making up the Jeopardy theme song.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint @SaltnSweet @StephCurry Banned for being born in '97 a.k.a the GOAT year a.k.a. the year of the G.O.A.T a.k.a the year the GOAT won his 5th championship.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint @StephCurry banned for being born in the GOAT month aka month of the GOAT aka the month the G.S.O.A.T was also born in.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint @SaltnSweet Banned for being 19 and also banned for being younger than me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Wait... banned for knowing my birth month... but also kinda not banned because well duh Steph Curry rules.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being born in the same year and month as me (I'm still older though, by a few days )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Bogut is out for the series........things just got real.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@flyingMint Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because **** Bogut lmao we have me. All I need to do is play like how I did in Game 4 and this series is a wrap.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning and banned for knowing my birthday despite the fact that I have no idea how you know this and the fact that you've been gone for like a month and you remember my birthday which is kinda nice because my trash friends didn't even remember my birthday but here you are, this Supreme Overlord Curry, all knowing of my own birthdate. 


This was for kev: Banned for being shocked by a laser... which I totally didn't shoot at you from Texas...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for shocking a 2X MVP.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I take the shock back.
@thekloWN

THERE YOU ARE


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your signature is mind-boggling.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

You're a mint. Banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your cat is evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he doesn't have a cat, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for knowing about my personal life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing about mine.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking Westbrick outplayed me last series.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your personal life is broadcasted 24/7 Steph Curry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being jealous of my personal life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving this forum and returning like everything is all good, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

? What do you mean? The past month has been a struggle for me bro.

Banned for confusing me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just messing with you, welcome back. I prayed for you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh ok 

Banned for being a good guy who is pro-weed


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because "what the **** is your problem man? there was people here thinking you was dead, you can not disappear like that. **** you"


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Can't tell if you're making fun of me or not. I doubt anyone cared or remembered me but it turns out a few people had PM'd me. I was very close to ending it (for a second time) but whatever. I'm OK now.

Banned for being from the same country as Messi.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No, I was serious, don't do that again.


Banned for saying I am from the same country as Messi, when Messi is from the same country as me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being older than Messi and Stephen Curry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking no one noticed your absence. Several people did.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I noticed yours today, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being flirty. sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me.....sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Both banned for sighing. Sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...player vibes. sorry bruh, just jk @Kevin001
@SamanthaStrange banned for trying to impersonate a faery. smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning and for neglecting Jerry.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for not telling me how your day went....sigh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

What the **** is a 'faery'? You mean 'fairy'? :b :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because welcome back. she calls herself a faery lol, she wishes.
@Kevin001 banned because I give up on Jerry. my son hates me, not a new news lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a kid at 19. So irresponsible.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because fairy, faery, faerie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread has life again!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry .....Sigh. Fine, how irresponsible of me. Horrible mum lol. Banned. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because......in your dreams sis.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for thinking no one noticed your absence. Several people did.


Surprisingly 3 people did. And I am very grateful for them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Surprisingly 3 people did. And I am very grateful for them.


4 if you count me. I didn't pm you because, well, I have social anxiety. Don't tell anyone. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned. I can attest that's more than 4 people. I need to count man. I believe its a total of 7 or 8 people. I'm serious, quite a few people kept asking for your whereabouts. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned for having social anxiety. omg. Looks like I suffer from the same ****


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because of off-topic tangent


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the ban thread police.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> 4 if you count me. I didn't pm you because, well, I have social anxiety. Don't tell anyone. :b


You did? :O

Oh ok  That's ok honestly, I genuinely wasn't expecting anyone to message me nor did I feel like anyone 'owed' me a PM or anything. 

I guess I just felt like leaving one last rant before I... nevermind. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this is the ban thread.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not teaching your cat a new trick


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your cat having a bad attitude with me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I like cats with attitudes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm starving and feel sleepy as well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what happened to McDonald's? Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a kevin.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

f**k you. 


You're banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:eek Banned!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having your cat climb the tree I just planted


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that cat is constantly chasing my mouse... named Jerry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> f**k you.
> 
> You're banned.


lol. This oddly reminds me of someone else. You're banned too.
@Kevin001 Banned for being a Kevvy. sorry lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for taking a lazer and beaming it on the wall as a joke and causing your cat to want to touch it but can't


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for cat obsession.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for secretly being a cat faery


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for revealing my secret identity. Princess Cat Faery. :lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your cat scratching my new couch


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. the lot of you.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for letting the cat out the bag on the street and tragically losing all of it's lives


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Tom cat can never die


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone is banned for talking about cats.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for cat intolerance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for faery tolerance.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Tinker Bell is so cute. :heart


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for buying a pet shark


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I found Jerry's father. how incredible.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Is his name Ben? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

the identity is a secret. 

I hate Ben btw. Banned for bringing up Ben.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I see what you did there. lol


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for your shark ate Nemo the fish friends


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint banned because Jerry is not a mouse. HOW DARE YOU.

@Black As Day I'm brown of day my dear. Brown as night too. Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Jerry is indeed a mouse, a mouse who makes delicious ice cream with his brother Ben


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for possibly loving ice cream as much as I do.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...banned for being Princess Sammy Not sure if I should be a queen or princess lol. Princess Shiy sounds great. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because go with princess . I really want some ice cream right now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because YOU GET AN ICE CREAM, YOU GET AN ICE CREAM, AND EVERYONE GETS AN ICE CREEAM!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because as long as it isn't Jerry's ice cream, I don't mind, go ahead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to steal my princess status.
@flyingMint Banned for Oprah impression.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for hating on Jerry smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because why would I hate my own son?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sweetheart, no one bans the queen

BANNED.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Last ban of the day. BANNED!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Last ban of the day. BANNED!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for cheesy GIFs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the #1 poster in this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because one day, I'll be the no.1 poster of this thread!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a little cub with big dreams.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sleeping less than eight hours.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for calling me a little cub. Banned for being a kevvy!!! Also banned for taking interests in too many girls simultaneously. Make your mind damn it!
@thekloWN Banned for being a clown that is friendly to people.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because I did not know that I was the # 1 poster in this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because somewhere over the rainbow, way up high, there's a land that I dream of...that only exists in a lullaby


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me, sigh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your bad taste in socks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I will be single for the rest of my life 

I'm planning on becoming a nun or a female monk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stealing my lines, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I've given up on mr.right. lol. I predict my future as a cat lady with 20 cats and sweet Jerry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think Jerry would get eaten in that scenario, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for planning to be a monk.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for ridding on your pet shark's back


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for typos!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for training your pet shark to eat people


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with cats, sharks and dogs.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for not having a licence to own your pet shark


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for walking and because I'm obsessed with this song.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in my closet.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I heard that mint won the final victory in your war. I'm happy for @flyingMint


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for someone had hunted your pet Shark and killed it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because just banned


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for buying a pet bird that talks all the time


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Polly wants a cracker.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having the name "Samantha" It takes too long to say it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for missing your front teeth hindering your ability to pronounce 'th' and thus hating Samantha's name.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you never seen my teeth. Therefor rendering your point of view "n/a"


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for pet talking bird shedded its feathers and told me to clean it up


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making things up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disliking my name.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because crows are smart


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for smoking Mint again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bAnnED BecAusE Hi MiNt


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for throwing your pet talking bird's eggs and making an egg sandwich


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because eggs.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Hearing and Seeing weird things.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for SEARING weird things

YOU CAN'T GRILL A COOKIE! 
@SaltnSweet

hI saLTnsweET


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Give me a cookie!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its almost 2am where I live and I'm craving for ice cream 

sup mint. banned for being a mint that flies...... @flyingMint. @thekloWN missed you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because ice cream forever. :love2


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being the strangest person on the forums.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for turning that negative into a positive.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that is the meaning of life, turning endless negatives into positives.
@SaltnSweet banned for mentioning me and kloWN in the same text space again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because preach!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because mood swings.
@SaltnSweet Banned for being awake, or are you?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because *this is in bold*, _this is in italics,_ this is underlined, and this is in a different colour than the set standard.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm speaking with Jerry's dad. joking. I'm still up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up past midnight to talk to guys, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because today is 6/16/16.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we should care why?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a jerk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for Ryan Gosling obsession.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I didn't speak with anyone. wth. banned for assuming things. smh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 61616 is just 666 separated by 2 walls of #1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

> :evil> :evil > :evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will pray for you guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because 666


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having your pet talking bird poop on my head


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how old are you again? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

last ban guys. banned. 

nights.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because good night my little cub .


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for passing notes in class


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned because I miss @StephCurry


:squeeze :heart (only just saw this mention)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in love.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I like you. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a new avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still waiting on yours to return, lol. Good luck tonight you will need it.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Unbanned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i meant unbanned for curry


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for cheating on your test in class


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have a dig bick.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Banning a Woman.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for Hey LiveWa


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the greeting.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a 19 year old mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I know  I wish I were younger.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're still younger than me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Steph Curry never ages


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Ashamed to ban you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Both of you banned for ninja banning, lol.

@StephCurry Banned because you need that Steph Curry avatar back asap.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint Banned for truth. When I was a rookie I looked like I was still in high school.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for talking back to your teacher in class


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making me talk to her.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not wanting to talk to her! 
@StephCurry banned for hogging the fountain of youth!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I charge £50 per drop of water from the fountain of youth.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for making funny faces in class


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying on a subject for too long.......next topic pls.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for putting glue on the teacher's desk in class


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned for having broads in Atlanta.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for having a crush on your teacher in class


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for leaving a poisoned apple for your teacher.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better bring it tonight bro. Can't play weak tonight.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm so ****ing pumped I might just drop 50 tonight.


Banned because the greater the pressue, the better I perform.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better do something and not look like a damn zombie, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my people. how dare you.

Everyone else is extra banned.

@Going crazy this one gets a permanent ban.
@flyingMint banned for being a mint. heard its windy in space. @thekloWN is banned for missing @flyingMint.
@Overdrive banned cos just banned
@SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @Blackasday @Livewadisability 
banned for travesty.

@StephCurry damn kevin ninja banned me. BANNED for obsession with mushrooms. smh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I slept at 3am last night(its 8am) now. Feel sleepy af. thank you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry  

Banned for asking to see my big black clock.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I give up on humanity and clocks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because something weird is going on here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 @SaltnSweet you're both ****ing banned for having more posts than me in this thread, wtf.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You are all banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you need to change your status.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because why? :sus


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Because you're not nothing? 

Banned for questioning the G.O.A.T of this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's the title of one of my favorite songs. Also, I do feel like nothing 98% of the time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling like nothing.

You're also banned for misspelling favourite - it's hard enough that I have to correct @thekloWN's poor spelling and usage of words.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the spelling and grammar police. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry you are so ****ing banned for banning my partner in crime. Also, don't bother banning the queen...or else..the consequences will be direly!
@SamanthaStrange I'm not gonna ban you. Someone else deserves to be banned for being delusional and calling himself the GOAT. funny.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for not banning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for being a ninja. 
@SaltnSweet Banned for not getting enough sleep.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for calling me a ninja


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's a running joke in this thread.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your collection of Jennifer Lawrence gifs.


(she's so hot  )


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's a substantial lack of Brits on this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned.
@thekloWN Banned because why does that make you sad?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the youngest person to get banned.

And thats a sweet quote there kiddo. Study hard


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for picking on freshmen.

@*SamanthaStrange* it makes me sad because I will never get to date her. I feel the same when I see beautiful women who are well out of my league, lol. It's like walking passed the Ferrari dealership.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet Banned for calling him a kid when you're a kid too (because you're younger than me).

Permanently banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're ****ing banned. -.-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because _you're_ f***ing banned!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because banning the banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a skype account at 14. I don't think skype was even invented when I was 14, lmao.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for running in place


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reviving this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for distracting me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because how am I doing that? :lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for letting yourself get distracted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being like the little brother I never had.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I'm trying to watch this game and text people but I can't seem to ignore your posts. So yeah you're distracting me, lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for out running a fat policeman


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for letting him out run a fat policeman


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Permanently banned.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for sharpening your pencil while the teacher is talking in the class


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not distracting the teacher


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for writting bad words on the chalkboard behind the teacher's back in the class


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your B.A.D title has me thinking of the movie Bad Teacher, lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Ban for skipping gym class


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for skipping history


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for skipping your childhood by being on this site.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because F**K LeBron :mum


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for wishing sexual actions on Lebron Lame-s


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling The King lame.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for letting a comment bother him


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the queen has returned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because welcome back.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am on my way home and I haven't eaten since yesterday night(its 8pm now) ...so its almost 24 hours. Been too busy the whole day and I'm starving plus missing Jerry. Okay, rant over.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Permanently banned for missing our son.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because. ....our son?....


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for replying here is more important than finding Jerry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a teen.
@SaltnSweet Banned for playing dumb.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Halfhardtim3s

Banned because I'm in the train lol. Using sas on phone plus legit havent eaten in 23 hours. 
@StephCurry

Banned because...........idk.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for him thinking I can age


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Also, you're banned because GSW in 7.


 @Kevin001 Banned because I made an accurate prediction.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a wannabe baby goat.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for insulting a goat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its teen takeover in here.

@StephCurry Banned because good luck Sunday you will need it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for letting one teen takeover.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a monk
@StephCurry banned.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for calling me a monk...I actually had to look it up to see what it was lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lol....I called @Kevin001 a monk..xD

banned for being a ninja. lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Lol

Banned because you had one job...it was to not the ninja sneak by you...lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being half a decade younger than some of us. I feel old lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for letting your thoughts think this lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a single mother.....how could you?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because apparently, I'm not a single mother anymore.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned! Ninja!
@Kevin001 Banned for not being supportive of single mothers.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because I'm all confused now lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I used to be a single mom of 1 kid, so yeap.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause awe, I'm sorry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its ok I'm 19 and I'm an adult, I'll be okay.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in love again.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not letting her be in love

@SaltnSweet banned because I'm happy for ya


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thank you:') It was really hard being a teen mom and its a difficult journey, but everything happens for a reason and I wouldn't change anything at all.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause your welcome. I can imagine it wasn't easy as a teen.  and I wish you lots of luck.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a nice kid.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because thank you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is too funny, I'm dying here. Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for laughing too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not laughing enough. What is wrong with you.....ugh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because.. :')


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned for accepting me as I am. Unlike most people.
@Kevin001 Banned because what is wrong with you?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I see you as a sister.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being adorable.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for...the banning banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning the banning banned. :sus


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning the banned while there with the banned while banning you...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning the banned who was banning while they're with the banned while banning them.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banned bannings, banning other banned while the banned, banned the banning and banned the second banned with the first banned but the third banned came and banned you...lol idek anymore


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because I didn't want to bring cheese...I wanted pepperoni


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for pepperoni.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

BAnned for being drunk this early in the day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she doesn't drink.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for knowing too much about me.
@thekloWN Banned because...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for gifs


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for gfs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a child, smh.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having 41 Blog Entries.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having.......0 entries, lol. Blog bro.....blog.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I gave up on blogging. 

Banned for 24,983 Posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a quitter.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for letting cats walk on hot tin roofs


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Permanently banned for being a mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Exponentially banned for being a curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not capitalising the 'C'. 


Better put some damn respeck on my name.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a loud mouth wife, lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL I saw that tweet :haha

Banned because she can be kind of retarded sometimes lmao. But at least she deleted the tweet.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Back-to-Back MVP


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Banned for following the white rabbit.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Meant for kevin001. I ban myself for bad timing.


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

You can't ban me. I am already banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I saw it and I'm glad I followed the white rabbit, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm banning you because I'm tired of banning you.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you are banned for so many reasons i dont even want to start


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Banned for being Salty's rebound when Curry is gone xD


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for being a friendly guy.

@Going crazy - oh no you didn't!! :lol

Permaban for you because @SaltnSweet has always been and will always be loyal to me. We are raising our beautiful son Jerry now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being delusional, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling flirty. @SamanthaStrange isn't here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking Samantha is the only one I flirt with, lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a womaniser.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the one woman I want I can't have.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Why? Is she taken?

Banned for lack of clarification.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she doesn't......like me in that way. I'm slowly moving on, lol. Talking to more girls is getting my mind off it....I think.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ah man  :hug You're 100% sure of that..? I mean if you know that for a fact then I guess it's good you're talking to other girls  Something I will never be able to do haha.


Banned for making me type out a serious response.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm pretty sure. I have to keep it moving. Ok enough of this sh*t, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making me LOL :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an ego.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I might have to work Sunday night.....fml.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I can neither confirm or deny that, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using the ban thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

person above is banned for being a ninja.

Oh god, drama.
@Kevin001 Banned because I know the woman you are talking about.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because so do I.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban myself for stinking at flirting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for having a loud-mouthed wife, lol.

EDIT: @Livewaydisability I just realized you were being a ninja again. BANNNNED.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a wife. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an SAS member.

@SaltnSweet banned for disrespecting my beautiful wife.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for cleavage.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying you have a beautiful wife:/ ouch.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a beautiful queen.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for "Now I'm Nothing"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned.Not beautiful but thanks. lol...
@Livewadisability banned because how are things going with @Black As Day?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the only person who actually cares about me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2016


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned for being so sweet. 
@SamanthaStrange banned for being like the sister I never had, lol. You should adopt me xD jk
@Kevin001 banned for being a kevvy 
@Livewadisability banned for joining in 2013 as well.
@goingcrazy amigo, banned for banning me when I was gone:/ 
@flyingMint banned for being a fresh herb


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning everyone by name.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for listening to Hannah Montana.

@LiveWaLearningDisability @SaltnSweet Banned because you're beautiful on the inside and out.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

ahh thanks Steph. :b Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning the reigning MVP.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED. and thank you, y u so sweet lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's true. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a guy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned. Again. 
@*SaltnSweet* Banned for not banning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Wtf? I guess I'm not worthy of a reason :lol

You're both banned for exhibiting vehement misandry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange banned for being a princess.
@StephCurry banned for being in love.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for 156 Blogs


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet Lol :b I am so not in love. Banned for being ridiculous.

@LiveWaLearningDisability Banned for no blogs.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I don't blog anymore and it's not a crime.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not having an age.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry oh.. banned. my bad. 
@SamanthaStrange banned for feeling angelic


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because are there literally no other Brits who post on this thread wtf


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because I am eternally 29.
@SaltnSweet Banned for wanting me to adopt you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 1 year older than me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm mentally 30 year old in a 19 year olds body. Even though you people are older than me, I am more wiser and mature than thou


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

OH I got to ban you again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because everyone left this thread.

Oh, never mind.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you came back to it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because movie theaters are awkward af


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having spiky yellow hair......


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for talking to me briefly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because something is going on here and I have no idea what.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because I just saw this gif and thought of you, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for excessive Cameron Diaz usage.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being male


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being 2013 
@SamanthaStrange aw thats sweet... BANNED!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Mate you're a mint.


Banned for life.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I'm running out of things to ban you for.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint

I was at a supermarket the other day, saw some mint leaves and thought of you lmao. Banned

@StephCurry banned for being amazing
@LiveWaLearningDisability banned for banning my dude. lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for thinking of me, no one should think of me, I'm a disappointing herb.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because no, you're not. Mint is awesome.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Precisely. Banned for being right for once, faery.
@flyingMint yep. Mint is awesome. Mint is excellent. Mint is heavenly. Banned for being such a phenomenal and exquisite herb.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I actually taste like grass.... oh wait, I am one


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^Banned for being a ninja mint. 
@SaltnSweet Banned for implying that I am ever wrong. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my one and only


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being gorgeous :kiss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you guys are so cute. :heart

Resisting the urge to mention ships, lol. JK.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because thanks, but you've never seen me lol. definitely far from gorgeous. but thanks. 
@SamanthaStrange banned because we are always cute lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being salty AND sweet. Pick one or the other.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @StephCurry can pick one.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SaltnSweet

Banned forever


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for breathing.

@SaltnSweet Idc what you look like, your soul is what makes you gorgeous :kiss: :heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being sappy.

Edit: Banned Ninja for butting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for being catty


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being SASsy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the little cub that could.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@millenniumman75 banned for "yeah, you know it! I'll be catty if I want." :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for 25,000 posts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned. Jinx. 
@Kevin001 Banned for 25,000 posts! :eek


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Kevin001

banned for being...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

damn son. the flirting game in this thread is too strong.

BANNED!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because Jerry deserves......better.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for feeling angelic I wonder how long that will last, lol.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for the off and on flirting. Be consistent damn.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being into older women.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't help who I like. Also banned for flirting with @SaltnSweet, not sure how serious you are.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for wondering.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@StephCurry banned for not minding his own business.
@Kevin001 I can do what I want.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned for being into salty women.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for abandoning your child to flirt with men.....I can't believe it.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for thinking you can toy with me like this, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because she can. All women can. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for finding that funny.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not finding it funny. It was just a joke.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @StephCurry is a different case. I'm sure Jerry wouldn't mind.
@Kevin001 banned for accusing me :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why can't girls be simple and just say what they want....sigh.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SaltnSweet Banned, 'cause I can't ban you. I know you're right.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned.
@Kevin001 Banned because guys are just as complicated.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because stop being a player lol a girl each new day...*claps*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's more women than men on this thread right now. I bet @Kevin001's really happy, since he's always complaining about sausage fests lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because yeah, I'm sure he is happy. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because I'm ok. It would be better if I was the only guy in here, lol. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because not me I'm simple and straightforward. 
@SaltnSweet Banned for talking nonsense, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the player in you is alive! seriously damn it, choose one woman and make up your mind!! 
@SamanthaStrange banned because I'm certain Kevin feels super happy. lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@StephCurry banned for liking sausage fests.
@Kevin001 banned, because I know I can









and I'm sure I'm like way behind lulz!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 I'm a girl too. You _are _the only guy here. Steph is short for Stephany.

@SaltnSweet Banned because Kevin is a playaaaa LOL
@sarafinanickelbocker dafuq??? I don't like sausage fests I'm not gay lmfao :lol :rofl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @Kevin001 is such a typical guy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@StephCurry if Steph is short for Stephanie...lesbian?
@SamanthaStrange banned, because yeah, duh, but he's kinda...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you calling me a typical guy hurts, lol. 
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Kevin001 banned, because you don't know what to say.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am back!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for leaving.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because lol, off topic


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I will be sleeping soon, I need my rest. Too much girl drama today. :laugh:
 @sarafinanickelbocker Banned because stop playing games and ask for my number already, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oh god. omg.

Banned. 
@sarafinanickelbocker all the best with that guy banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned. Ninja!
@Kevin001 Banned because you wouldn't have too much girl drama if you didn't have too many girls.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*Kevin001* hehe










Going to bed? 'Night Sweet Pea. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned, because I'm pretty sure we established that ninjas are cool.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning your homegirl. how could you!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Last ban of the day. Banned!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SamanthaStrange there is a little more than an hour left here, so BANNED!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this thread ..


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned for not finishing your sentence.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a ghost that won't pass on. 
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for being the last thing I thought about before I went to bed last night .


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

New day new ban. Banned for being online too much


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm so fantastic.
@Kevin001

banned because good god. morning in Louisiana and your player mode is turned on. xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm "way too modest"? 0.o Okay....

banned......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I love you too my little cub, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all the best with @sarafinanickelbocker, brother.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because all the best with @StephCurry , sister.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because what is this? This thread used to be cool.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for hating on love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for diving into my personal life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for tryna be a diva.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being short.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for discriminating me because of my stature.:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm short too. :high5


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being short.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being tall.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its okay girl, haters gonna hate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for Beta. JK. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a beta female


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Omega.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being Busy. Wtf is that?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for questioning me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for fabricating mystique.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for flirting with a faery.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for spelling fairy in a stupid way


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

unbanned because I can never ban you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

>


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being sweet <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! ^
@StephCurry Banned because I can ban you, and I will.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for abusing your power.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sad, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned for being Kurdish
@Kevin001 dude. you are so banned for ninja-ing me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Dafuq, banned for revealing my ethnicity lol.

Banned for being desi.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for saying dude.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being lanky.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry

banned for saying that stupid term. hate it lol. 
@thekloWN
banned for scaring kids at a party with your big red clown nose :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hatred of clowns.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a clown fetish.

@SaltnSweet Banned because desi desi desi desi desi desi desi


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Lucy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Lucy? lmao.
@StephCurry banned for being a Kurd. -.-


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling my nose red. It's only one pimple, jeez.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for hating on 19 year old ancient mints.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a woman.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a man!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

Banned for liking love stories.

oh no you didn't, Curry.
@StephCurry Banned for being a man.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're a queen, lmfao.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for making assumptions about my gender SMH.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I chose you over Jerry and Kevin....and this is what I get? :'(


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for choosing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because......................

banned because .............

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I feel.......unwanted. :fall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I always feel unwanted.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um....

Banned because I can relate. Feel that way at times. hugs. <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for keepin' it classy. Giving up Queen status?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because lets keep it classy, shall we?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me stay here too long. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Bye for now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it needs to be done


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my favorite person on SAS, not cool bro.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning a mon.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not landing his mint.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban myself because everyone left me alone in here.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for singing La Traviata in front of 30 spectators who don't appreciate your vocal talent


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for using words I never heard before.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the lies


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hola, como estas?  lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Permanently banned because @Going crazy told me to ban you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. @SaltnSweet bans you for betrayal.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being tired. Get some rest woman.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol no i didnt curry. Banned for lying.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a crazy liar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth telling.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being one of the very few people that I can rely on <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being grumpy. That's my job.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not being in bed yet.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Whatever, I'll just ban myself.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I'm back and lost


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for trying to get rid of me.
@SaltnSweet Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol I'm not trying to get rid of you, I just want you to get adequate rest 

Banned for joining in January.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Where's my f***ing sandwich?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned for lying to me. that was mean but whatever.
@SamanthaStrange you are so ****ing banned for ninja-ing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because my mum is a GILF


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.










this guy is so <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^ Banned for still being awake. :no

@SaltnSweet :roll Banned. -.- You're on the wrong thread, go back to here:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/post-the-cutest-guy-you-ve-ever-seen-v-2-a-213333/


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not liking Zayn:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for understanding me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being understood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being understood. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I give up on trying to understand that guy above you xD jk!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for ninjaing

@SamanthaStrange Banned because that is the story of my life :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I was just kidding. 

:squeeze I can relate.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ban-ada


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm craving for some roasted lamb with mint sauce.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cuteness overload 
@SaltnSweet banned for trying to eat me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for cuteness overload
> 
> @SaltnSweet banned for trying to eat me


Banned because I'll ****ing destroy in a 3-point contest so hard that you'll lose all your mintiness.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for stating factual information which could compromise my own life if I ever decided to go through with it

*quietly leaves basketball court before noticed*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol :rofl Banned for knowing when my birthday is


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @flyingMint you have my support. @StephCurry will not lay a finger on you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry @SaltnSweet Banned for double ninja bans. 
@flyingMint Banned because what is the difference between peppermint and spearmint?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange

Banned because spearmint is actually a very violent mint, hence the name spear-mint. Those ****ers carry spears with them 24/7. Do you know how many of my fellow brother and sister mints have been lost due to Spearmint violence? TOO many.

Peppermint is actually a specialized prostitute mint, always doing the nasties with peppers... hence the name pepper-mint.

@StephCurry Banned because I do not know such date....
@SaltnSweet Banned for realizing the greatness of living mints.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a smart,kind and pretty salt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned. 
@flyingMint Banned for the awesome explanation.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because mein hoon very confused hai...

(obvious failure in speaking hindi)

EDIT: 

Banned for being a clown.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Man you're all ****ing banned f**k you guys.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for f***ing banning us.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what is this. you are ****ing permanently banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

one last ban. bye people.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being my last ban of the day. Banned! Bye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that movie is soooooooooo saaaaaaaaaadd


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned. Ninja. 
@Kevin001 Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm still waiting for the right guy:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because so am I.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both you banned, I can't believe this sh*t.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oh, sorry for voicing out how we feel lol. 

banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't want Kevin to get too happy about being the only guy in the thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

I feel you sis. banned.

@StephCurry

banned!
@Kevin001

banned for liking too many girls at once. choose ONE:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet I ban us both for saying we were leaving, and then coming back.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I need to stop watching too many romance films :'(

I legit wished I had someone to love and be loved, where's cupid when you need him?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned because I will always have options to I find the right one....yolo.
@StephCurry Banned for hating and for losing game 7 tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow night ain't that a b*tch.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for changing your multicolored signature into a mono-colored one


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned for hypocrisy! Damn bro why do you hate @StephCurry so much. Respect greatness.

Damn that really ****ing sucks you'll miss the game :/


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the confusion...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is turning into a soap opera... again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm suppose to be flirting right now, what the hell happened? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.........


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm like the movie: Clueless


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I only watched it because Stacey Dash and Alicia Silverstone was in it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I feel like we are all kinda clueless right now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the truth
@Kevin001








You like teen rom-com's don't you Squidward?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah I'm more into just regular romance movies. I've seen like every romance movie out there tbh. Where do you think I get my skills from? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking you have skills. Typical guy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for posting whilst sleeping. WTF


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not allowing me to be the only guy here, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for always calling me a typical guy. I'm not......haven't I showed you that? I guess not...sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned for being confusing at times
@Kevin001 banned for banning my 2 fav people on sas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned. Goodnight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know who my real friends are now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for this mushy, syrupy, oversaturated, soap-opera that this thread has turned into 

**And now back to, Kissy Kissy Goo Goo**


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm done with sas and all this bs. :/ bye.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

let me ban you first to make it official.
*BANNED*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

you crazy tiger. no one bans a lion! xD

*BANNED. *

Also, inspiring quote. No one should ever give up.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using red text color


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a breezy mint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar back. Make up your mind girl....damn.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I changed my avatar again xD

inspired by @goingcrazy

thanks bro  Permanently banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you. Have fun.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for not having a tiger avatar with a ****ing dope *** crown, get with the ****ing program xD sorry for my language i like cursing some times :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a copy tiger.

also...****ing banned cos LowKey once said that Money can buy power but it can't buy respect.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Haha, well silence is a beautiful thing a wise lion once said and now i will silence you by banning you :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

aww. that wise lion is such an adorable sweetheart 

oh and did I mention....your *** is ****ing banned for that time when you stole a crown .......:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for cursing a lot when you flirt with guys.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for your mood. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for your mood, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banmed for banning my homie:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You are so f***ing banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for cursing that is so not lady like.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like you too Samantha, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

you are so mother****ing banned. sorry not sorry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

banned because those matching avatars are confusing me. :um


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a tinkerbell wannabe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. How dare you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always being busy at this time.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because that mood is bothering me. Holy ****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to be in here if the girls leave.....just can't do it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because hey kevvy. banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned bcos you're happy. :/


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for saying 'bcos'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a sweet girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for over-eating apple pies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we need more moods added to the moods list.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I want the 'cynical' mood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too, I wonder why they deleted it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we need horny, liar, cheater, and troll added.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being strange:/ @SamanthaStrange

bANNED FOR BEING A NINJA. @Kevin001


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned. Weirdo. 
@Kevin001 Banned because we need a "moody" mood added, just for me. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep......permanently. Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a lion


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for smiling.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

damn son.

banned for being obsessed with mushroom tips


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for not making me a balloon animal.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for mentioning one of my secret hobbies.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a girl......I can't deal.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a guy that I can't deal with as well xD


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I just want some waffles


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for always being hungry.

@SaltnSweet Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm 600 pounds hidden inside a 145 pound frame.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for weighing almost the same amount as me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being similar to me in more ways than one. 
r u liek a klone ov me?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being my long lost American twin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a Brit.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's not enough Brits on this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Going crazy

permanently banned. no ifs, no buts. just banned.
@StephCurry banned for being the only brit in this thread.
@Kevin001

Banned because I thought we were best friends?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by this ****ing Lion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

omg omg lol

BANNED for stealing my pic :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

WTF??? You're both banned for swapping avatars and confusing me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

the guy above you stole my pic.....banned.
@Going crazy

banned for plagiarism


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@StephCurry get a goddam profile pic son


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because si, adios amigo!










goodnight people. last ban of the day.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because good riddance (JK lol)
@Going crazy banned for not banning me


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for speaking Creole.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not having a New Yawk accent.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for communicating with my arch nemesis


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's about time you and @thekloWN kiss and make up.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you're right

I'm sorry @thekloWN 
I'm sorry your such a lying, slithering, vampire filled with malignant venomous fangs which ooze lies and deceit. 
Lord love you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the beautiful apology :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for life.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*StephCurry* Banned for being way harsh.



Kevin001 said:


> @*sarafinanickelbocker* Banned for being the last thing I thought about before I went to bed last night


  :blush



SaltnSweet said:


> banned because all the best with @*sarafinanickelbocker* , brother.





Kevin001 said:


> banned because all the best with @*StephCurry* , sister.


Haha, things got a little weird the other day. I hope you two are okay. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

BAnned for yawning.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for spelling things in an unusual manner.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a signature.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for lacking a signature and an avatar. You're so...blank. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm a mystery


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for piquing my curiosity.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 'fine'.  :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sitting down.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for thinking your say-so matters.

Oops! Banned for jumping in front of me at the last moment.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't actually think that. Nothing I say or do matters.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having Posts: 3,882


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm galactic


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm equal parts of sugar and salt


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not providing exact measurements


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for salted caramel.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

did you just called me a salted caramel? xD

****ing banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 
you mean liek dis.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because salted caramel ice cream is yummy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos I just woke up and I want food


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because my future boyfriend will be named Ben. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hate Ben.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I hate Jerry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because how dare you hate on wee little Jerry. :/ Cruel fairy.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a queen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a french fry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

how dare you ban him for a cruel reason like that. BANNNNEED.
@Overdrive banned become sometimes..its better to drive slowly especially in rainy weathers


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol banned, what if i got slick tires at the moment.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because slick tires don't work well in rain.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your umbrella.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because who will share an umbrella with me?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because "I'm just a fella, a fella with an umbrella"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for singing in the rain.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm the rain


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for singing in the rain.


Banned because it's actually from Easter Parade so I take offense to that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for taking offense.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because one of my bucket list is probably to dance in the rain or whatever lol. yolo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I thought you did that already lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...I did? I don't remember :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it might have been that story you wrote


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

you're all ****ing banned for not watching Game 7


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I write a lot of stories lol....which one? Even if I did, that's my character in a fictional world experiencing it. Not me. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.
@StephCurry Banned. F*** game 7.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I am ****ing banned.

You are ****ing banned.

Everyone is ****ing banned.

@flyingMint I hit 50 posts. But I sent @StephCurry my support personally  so...you are both banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not supporting overlord Curry in his face off against Lebron Lames


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @SaltnSweet is out of posts.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, aren't we all out of posts? #deep


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. No reason specified.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I know the reason.... you hate my guts but try to pass yourself as a posh grand vampire and therefore do not speak as you truly feel.... WELL, two can play at that game!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am rooting for mint! 
@StephCurry banned cos <3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

NOOOOOOO fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what happened.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Curry is upset over tonight's activities 
@StephCurry banned for speaking with the likes of Lebron Lames


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for inventing mint chocolate chip ice cream.
@StephCurry Banned because I'm sorry your team lost.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's ok :squeeze

I'll be back next year lol.


Now I just need to go release this anger...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for yelling so loud that I heard you all the way over here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cause I'm the third poster in this thread with the most posts


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you're over here talking all casual and acting like you didnt stole my tiger pic xD Banned. Jk, i like the swap xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

एक झूठा होने के लिए प्रतिबंध।

Banned. Google translate is useful 

translated: banned for being a *liar*.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lol I just noticed that haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not noticing sooner. JK.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I may or may not be holding the thing that i took offense to against you....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for holding it against me. Please forgive my ignorance. :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm not  
I just like joking around


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for playing games. 
@SaltnSweet Banned for messaging me while I was gone
@StephCurry Banned for sucking a** tonight. 
@flyingMint Banned for being a flavorless mint. 
@thekloWN Banned for never sleeping.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a liar.

நான் வுன்கலை ban செய்கின்றேன்....(RIP, I legit forgot how to spell. Please don't bother google translating this lol, it was supposed to mean I am banning you)

wo ban ni yin wei ni pian wo. (Banned for lying to me in chinese)

bannie parce que je puex...(banned because I can)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using foreign languages 
@Kevin001 
Banned because I actually pack 30 kilos of delicious bursting mint flavor.

Try me in your: TEA, ICE CREAM, GUM


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for hating on foreign languages, lol. c'est tres ridicule:/


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because did you just say that's ridiculous in french?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Oui. ce mint est incroyable 

BANNED


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> @StephCurry Banned for sucking a** tonight.


lol f**k you   :cry :flush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for ninja banning. @SaltnSweet Banned for knowing too many languages. 
@*Kevin001* Banned for not mentioning me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...I love languages.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for feeling flirty, why is everyone copying me. Lol.

@StephCurry You choked bro. Good luck next season, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I saved the best for last .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I haven't felt flirty for a while.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a failure of a desi.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what the hell is a desi? Also banned for interrupting me while I'm talking to other girls, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because.....its my ****ing heritage/roots/culture/ancestry. geddit? (a term for people of south asian heritage(indian/pakistani etc) born and raised outside the indian subcontinent. um. google should help)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being absent from this thread until now


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all this female attention is overwhelming. Enjoy it while I can I guess.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned because of all the banning from females.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey

You

Are

Very

****ing

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being hot.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos what?? not hot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your mood and making things look awkward right now, lol. Also banned because I hope you feel better.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a sick tiger. You need a vet?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I miss someone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because don't miss me, I am here. :lol Kidding.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because :'(


ok I'll stop....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being wise.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for listening to my life story, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I like hearing your life story, lol.
@thekloWN @flyingMint Banned. Did you guys make up yet?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

My last ban. Goodbye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what is happening? Where is the avatar, signature, mood, age?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for acting like a concerned father.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my greatest weakness is that I care way too much about people and rarely get anything in return.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you should care more about yourself and let other people run their own affairs - it's much less complicated/stressful that way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a caring person its hard af to not care, lol. Idk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I care about you too. A lot. thanks


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I hope you're ok  @SaltnSweet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a good/caring mint, lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being Kevin001.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being Gothic.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Banned for banning someone for being Gothic!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being lonely


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being the last person to post in this thread.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because anxiety , you have to pay the price for anxiety, yep, why not? Yea anxiety disorder bans your *** ! Understand ! !
Anxiety ****ing sucks though xD gotta find that mental cure yo xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning anxious people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

i ban myself for being a failure


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking in such manner

StephCurry NEVER fails


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN @flyingMint Both banned for being breezy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...I was supposed to leave. Still here. 

All of you people are banned for.......not letting me leave. lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the ninja ban
@SamanthaStrange Banned because it's my default mood lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not even being in your twenties yet.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for being old


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@thekloWN Banned for being a breezy klown...ps, @flyingMint is feeling breezy too...What's going on? 
@StephCurry

banned cos ninja.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for poking your snout where it doesn't belong. Don't ask questions you don't want the answers to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because whaaaat. 

Banned with extra minty ice cream.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amazing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I've always been amazing 

lol. thanks. You are banned for being awesome.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a salt


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oh come on.

Banned for showing cleavage in your profile pic...like we have kids in here, keep it pg-13. SMH:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having an avatar anymore. :/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for being the only kid here. lel you're the youngest here


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because......................

dude, you're at most a few weeks older than me. and girls are supposed to be more mature than guys anyway. so...invalid ban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.
@StephCurry Banned for not banning me. Am I not good enough to ban or something?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll do everyone a favor and ban myself for being adorable, pretty, smart, kind and a sweet salt 
@SamanthaStrange

banned for having too many fairy posters on your wall..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because welcome back  
@thekloWN 
Banned for that barbaric air traffic controller savagery in your last ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@SaltnSweetBanned for eating French fries.
@flyingMintBanned for being a ninja mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because WHERE have you been? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for jinx!
@Neo Banned for being away from this thread for so long.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm ****ing pissed.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because.... are you alright?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because welcome back
> 
> @thekloWN
> Banned for that barbaric air traffic controller savagery in your last ban.




Omg lol. Banned  thank you for yesterday btw, mint, I'm doing good now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning, yet again. 
@thekloWN Banned. What's going on?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I think this is a job for: Super Samantha, Expert Rage P.I.!!!
@SaltnSweet o.o What did I do yesterday?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned.
> @StephCurry Banned for not banning me. Am I not good enough to ban or something?


lol my bad, head is all over the place atm & not thinking properly.

You're ****ing banned. For life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos I remember mint super force agency or something..lmao. Do I get a job?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not knowing what it is  (but I forgot too lol)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being too fast at this game (whoever you are)
@flyingMint Oh hey, thanks for responding.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^ banned lol.
@Going crazy

banned for...banned for.............permanently banning me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not having an avatar.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because is your real name Sara?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because avatars are only a figment of Kevin's imagination 
@saranickelbocker wait.... what did I do? lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*flyingMint* Banned, because the mention did not work with a half-spelled username.
@*Kevin001* Banned, because is your real name Kevin?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because is my real name Salt? 
@flyingMint Banned because is your real name Mint? xD


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I am so confused now omg lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a confused mint, lmao.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because quit playing and tell me your name already, lol. I'm a busy guy. Ofc my name is Kevin who didn't know that.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Kevin001 Banned for being nosy. Why do you want to know my "real" name?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that @Kevin001 is nosy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for saying I don't know. I just told him that he's nosy. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange :O Banned!
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because I meant just your first name, lol. So when people ask what is the name of the girl that stole my heart I can tell them .


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Kevin001 *giggles* Banned for making me blush.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old enough to be my mum (if you had me at 16 lol)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because maybe she is our mom and we both got separated a birth


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because maybe she is!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what?! lol
@Kevin001 Banned for using the same lines on more than one girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ur banned m8


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for still having your looks after a tough loss. That is the only thing you got going for you.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being wrong.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I will never get over this ****ing loss, I'm still in shock..  :flush  But yes at least I'm extremely good-looking. That's all that seems to matter in this ****ing world anyway


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth. It feels that way.
@Kevin001 Banned because whatever.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because I disagree
@SamanthaStrange

Banned for being old enough to be my mom too xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for disagreeing with a 2X MVP


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having 0 Finals MVPs.

@SaltnSweet Banned because I thought you were going to class? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Steph is banned because narcissism is a turn off 

Kevin you're banned because who needs school


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

How the **** is that narcissistic lmao? I'm a 2-time MVP. That's a fact, not an opinion rofl.


Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because next year the Curry will be SPICIER!!! #revenge


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because your too right. (hey Ninja! Eh it still works.  )
@*Kevin001* banned for...I do not.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint Banned for truth!
@sarafinanickelbocker banned for flirting with Kevin. He's mine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint

lol. doubt you can handle a super spicy curry lol D:
@StephCurry

Banned because you need to learn how to be nicer to @SaltnSweet.

Peace out.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I've actually never had curry before...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@flyingMint Banned for not having tried curry. It's quite good, you know?
@*StephCurry* Banned for not sharing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for making me think I had a chance with you......heartbroken.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Steph hater

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because you can have @flyingMint


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint

lol. banned.

@sarafinanickelbocker

banned for...having such a long username D:
@StephCurry

banned for breaking my heart. too many times. ouch
@Kevin001 banned for coming in the middle...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to eat Curry because that'll be like eating StephCurry and i'm not comfortable with that lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a teen.

@SaltnSweet Banned for not keeping things simple.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

BANNED!
@*SaltnSweet* Banned for being unoriginal (Why does everyone pick on my username? :b)
@*StephCurry* Banned...I'll have all of you, thanks.
@*Kevin001* Banned for making me feel guilty.:hug 
@*flyingMint* Banned for giving me a chuckle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because carry on I'm busy talking to other girls anyways, lol. Just thought maybe you wanted to talk.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for engaging in communication with the female species


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

banned for making an extremely surjective ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being random. 
@Kevin001 Banned for being a player. Again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree...
@Kevin001 YOU CAD! lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for trying to get me to laugh.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being in love!!!!! With who???????


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*Kevin001* Banned for ouch!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we should just mention Kevin endlessly. 
@Kevin001


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for nonsense.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because you turned me down......ouch!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^Ditto @StephCurry
@*Kevin001* Banned for not accepting my apologetic hug.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because come on we gotta keep it up 
@Kevin001


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I must follow the orders of my twin

@Kevin001


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Kevin001


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because none of your business.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because: it's workiiiiiiiing bwahahahahaha 








@Kevin001


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@StephCurry ban for calling yourself a failure, i seen you put that earlier. You are not a failure if you keep looking for way to better yourself and do the things that make you happy. the struggle is real though. My signature also means that.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for caring about my twin 

but you forgot to mention @Kevin001


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@SaltnSweet wtf happened to the tiger avatar, faith in beta females lost xD


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for caring about my twin
> 
> but you forgot to mention @Kevin001


lol people say, we say "we are in the same boat," i dont think we are in the same boat but we are in one that is similar, in either case your boat is banned. And the reason is that i dont know much about this boat, it is unknown to me, anything that is unknown to me i perceive it as a possible threat and therefore it must be neutralize with some ****ing banning, it is what i do best, with that being said, i should ****ing change my profile picture soon yo xD the crown on this lion looks kind of fruity Lool


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being so ****ing brilliant in your bans dude :haha 
@Kevin001


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*Going crazy* Banned for a really REALLY long post.

Okay, enough with the @*k e v i n 001* s


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being worried.

@Going crazy thanks bro. Banned for being a supportive guy... double ban for being the funniest guy on this site


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Going crazy

My dude. Banned because I miss my lion lol. Im probably changing my avatar back to the lion pic. Also banned for being wise and mature. How could you tell me that I'm a failure of a beta female though. Like, did you know how offensive that is  in conclusion...

You are banned for being a wise beta tiger.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@StephCurry banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@StephCurry Banned for banning me for being worried and for banning yourself and making SaltnSweet sad.
@SaltnSweet Banned for being sad...don't be sad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

you're right. banned because only I deserve to be sad, everyone else on this thread is a great individual


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life is sad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SaltnSweet

banned for being such a complicated story.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see potential in all of you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because can I have a hug? 

that feeling of....melancholy..I hope I don't break down in class. fml.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. :group


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because group hug 
@SaltnSweet <3 be strong  :hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a nice person.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

banned for exceeding the gif posting limit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ how could you ban my friend? Banned!
@SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 @flyingMint

thanks for touching my salty-sweet heart  <3 You guys made my day better. So..banned for that. Even if it is just through mere words, it means so much.

Also, I am banning @saltandsweet for being so emotional xD lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having the cutest little cub avatar ever. Plus no problem, the least I can do.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in Louisiana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for not living in Louisiana .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for excessive use of flirtations xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for not letting a cute guy buy you McDonalds.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for bringing up personal stuff here....smh:/ BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for the lame ban..........banned......Permanently.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for breaking vows.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SaltnSweet Banned for being incredible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want a lion cub as a pet <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because looks like its just you and me in here......fine with me. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because girls are so ****ing confusing ugh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned because it's not fine with me  lol.

Ikr. girls are very confusing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because tell me about it. One day they like you the next day they want to kill you, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for truth... preach, brother.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^banned for being a back-to-back MVP.
@Kevin001 banned for flirting with a multitude of girls even though you say they are confusing. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because a guy has to do what a guy has to do.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because guys are confusing.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Go to sleep!

@StephCurry Banned because @SaltnSweet told me to ban you, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ban-arama!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in August of 2015


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for having the longest username of all time


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having a very short username.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned! Go to sleep!
> 
> @StephCurry Banned because @SaltnSweet told me to ban you, lol.


She's still being passive-aggressive? Yeah that's hilarious.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting rid of your avatar.....again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the same age as Seth Curry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is turning into a sausage fest again. I shall return when I see female life again in here.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for being an orb


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curried mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with mushrooms


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol wtf? Why do you and @SaltnSweet think that?

Banned for lying.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Lol wtf? Why do you and @SaltnSweet think that?
> 
> Banned for lying.


I ban myself for always f***ing up.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for skipping me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

everyone is banned here....
@StephCurry extra banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for extra banning. You are super banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Dude. Not cool. You are superfluously banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

no, this is impossible. You can't just ban me like that woman. 

You are banned for all of eternity and beyond.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL banned for being ninja banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ban
ban 
ban 
just ban your friends


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being my twin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm trusting you to help mint in his war against @thekloWN


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Ninja. 
@StephCurry Banned for still not having an avatar. Why?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for creating Lego Ninjago 
@StephCurry Banned for letting the Atlantic ocean come between us :haha


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Neo said:


> Banned for being obsessed with mushrooms


This is cool!

Uhm...erm... banned for being Minty.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for enjoying that mushroom gif too much.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a woman.
@flyingMint Banned for not moving to the UK. I think you'll like it here :lol
@SamanthaStrange Banned for curiosity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for double banning me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for saying you're nothing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a member of the female species.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja fairy 
@StephCurry banned, where do I sign away my loyalty to the crown?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a fine mint


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

What the ****. Banned for flirting with my brother.
@flyingMint fly here & I'll show you  But you're still banned for being a mint.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for swearing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Grrr, ninja. 
@StephCurry WTF. Banned for swearing at my sister.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

banned for being the best sister I could ever ask for <3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned coz u smell, l0l

@SamanthaStrangeBanned for being her sister. That makes things too complicated.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a part of the Ninja Banners Association (get it....NBA) lol 
@SamanthaStrange Banned for swearing... I'm caling teh polise u hav gun to far


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I asked God for some diamonds, he gave me a mint instead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Stop ninja banning me!

@*flyingMint* Banned for being clever.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

StephCurry said:


>


:afr I'm going to have nightmares.

Banned for being faster, cooler, and better dressed than me! :mum


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for disrespecting Queen Elizabeth like that. :shock


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with mushrooms


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with his obsession with mushrooms.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

OMG Banned because it's page 21*69* ! @Neo

@SamanthaStrange @SaltnSweet lol what the **** guys.. I'm not obsessed with mushrooms. Where did this rumour even come from?? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning too many people in one post.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned coz i can do whatever the **** i want to


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its a sunny day outside.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its pitch black here, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having an account in a dating website.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in love. I was in love last night, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being in love.

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned for stealing my words and jumping in front of me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm currently in love again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

You're all banned for the excess of love present on my thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm on cloud 9 right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because congrats Kevin.
@StephCurry banned because...firstly, its my thread too. secondly, would it kill you to be more romantic? jk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what the world needs now is love, sweet love. It's the only thing that there's just too little of.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because idk what love is, or what it feels like.

@SaltnSweet lol go **** yourself this is my thread.

banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

you know what,you can very well **** off.

banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being born in 1997.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because **** you. I don't wanna speak with you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish I could spread my love with you guys.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sexual innuendos.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll ban myself for ****ing things up.

I'm sorry @StephCurry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing drama in this thread.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned to get it out of my system and feed my thirst for banning before i go to bed >;D



SaltnSweet said:


> @Going crazy
> 
> in conclusion...
> 
> You are banned for being a wise beta tiger.


:cup


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

also banned the **** out of all of you because what the **** is going on up in here, i be missing all the action :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going legit crazy right now, lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because bringing drama into this thread should not only be accepted but also welcomed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting off on starting drama, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for encouraging drama.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because drama? I love drama... here i'll start some... 
@SamanthaStrange **** you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. F*** you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I found a new Ryan Gosling gif.......


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I love it!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being rude to me and accusing me of tickling peaches.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@samathastrange banned for not saying hi to @Kevin001

@Going crazy Drama queen here. Banned for enjoying dramas
@flyingMint

banned because where did your twin go?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned for being a drama QUEEN.
@flyingMint Banned for tickling peaches, or something.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm always the Queen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Why am I banned for not saying hi to Kevin? WTF is that nonsense?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because........hey. Not sure what is going on.

@SaltnSweet Banned for not getting me Taco Bell.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by this drawing of a lost man..
also because i am couldnt go to sleep yet..and for hmm, w.e else you deserve to get banned for.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I kinda like it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I've been confused again


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your peach cobbler.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I would.... but it's too good


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I want some as well .


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned @Kevin001 take @SamanthaStrange on a date....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I would but she would never go, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for creative further controversies...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm trying to keep things simple.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because..sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are killing my vibe right now, lol. What the hell is wrong? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking that. You're wrong.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this week has been bloody awesome and it's about to go stratospheric.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banned because this week has been bloody terrible.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned because ditto.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I want some dark chocolate, coffee and ice cream with a cherry on top. Weird combo but w/e. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because chocolate and ice cream is cool but cherries are gross uke.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because wtf, cherries are delicious...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ok, I'll get you some cherries. Just don't eat them in front of me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned because your bans aren't working.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm tired of studying and need a break...

Also banned for banning a person who banned me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being my 3,000th post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a female.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning herself for being a female. I say your not allowed. :no


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because 1959, the current number of posts that you have, is the year that Hawaii became part of the USA.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know that, lol. Thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because in april 1997...a great person was born


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being up, wtf? Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I think she meant March 1997 (I'm referring to my twin @flyingMint )


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos gd question...I woke up like 10 mins ago..*yawns* its 4am here lol. Think im going back to bed. @Kevin001
@StephCurry banned cos I meant someone else. Lmao


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lmaoooo who randomly wakes up at 4 AM.


Permanently banned for assuming I'm a male.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sometimes I do, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Permanently banned for mon vibes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because **** you

Last ban for now. Good night. Lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol you wish you could 

Banned because...

you need to go to sleep.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about sex.......gross.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lmao ur literally flirty 9 times a day Mr. Weedy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a wholesome Christian.....keep that sinful stuff away.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha lmao.

Banned because @flyingMint is always right.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm always right :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because duh, we have the same mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spelling mom wrong.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Dafuq is a 'mom'? You mean 'mum'? Banned for ruining the English language ( @thekloWN also gets banned for this reason).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for going down as a top 5 player of all-time once your career is over.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ain't no f-cking way, lol. No shot in hell. You don't even have a Finals MVP.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No reason. Just because.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I feel like sending you flowers. Just because.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that would be really sweet.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because quite frankly, I'm getting sick of banning you. You're banned. End of.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned because ain't no f-cking way, lol. No shot in hell. You don't even have a Finals MVP.


Loool if you can read I said once my career *is over*. You know, after I have multiple rings and Finals MVPs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because good luck my friend. Two more rings tops.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I will send that with some salted caramel ice cream. Cool? Or Peanut butter?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a pushover :lol AND banned because I'm only 28 bro. I'm not even in my prime. Prepare for the Warriors dynasty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not understanding. Also banned because you might have 3 more good years tops with those weak a** ankles.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for adding extra reasons. 
@Kevin001 Banned for remembering my favorite ice cream flavors.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 :O you motherf..... Banned for underestimating the strength of my ankles. :mum That was in the past bruh.
@SamanthaStrange banned for being older than the real Steph Curry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you missed some playoff games this year bro. Every year you get injured. Good luck.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for thinking I would ever forget something about you, lol. Peanut butter, Caramel, and Chocolate.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Omg LOL you are the ultimate hater Kevin. The last time I was injured was like 2012. This year I injured my _knee_ due to a freak accident on your slippery ****ty Houston courts lmao.

So you're banned because your team has subpar courts.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I thought Kevin was a Pelicans fan


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because LOL oh shieeeet :haha

@flyingMint also banned for not being a @StephCurry fan.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not specifying 
@StephCurry banned because....when have I not been a fan? lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Tanned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Canned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm gonna ban myself.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that's what we're here for... to ban the users above us silly


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the smart twin.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for Twinkies.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because neifeifn egojiie jeijgeiefjoejoejoevefm.


Banned.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being inspired.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because everyone left.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the GOAT is still here.
@LiveWaLearningDisability  Banned for being sad. :squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being caring. not


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for joining in may of 2010


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@sarafinanickelbocker Lol...? I _am_ caring, a lot more than people think :sigh

Banned for being a good guy.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because of course you are caring don't be silly  

By the way....speaking of smart....how'd those exams go?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for drinking mint tea.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*StephCurry* I like that.

Meanwhile, BANNED!

Edit: @*LiveWaLearningDisability* banned for putting yourself down. (we all tend to do that though, don't we...I am sorry that you are feeling sad too)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling relaxed. Teach me that skill, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for your avatar.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for beauty.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for this treachery called ninja banning

@SamanthaStrange Banned: Relaxing is very easy, you just have to use your...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@LiveWaLearningDisability Banned for jinx, you owe me a coke.


----------



## duganrm (Apr 8, 2016)

Banned for not joining my harem.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for defying my right to ban first. Ninja! 
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because I thought jinx was only if you both said the same thing? lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> @*LiveWaLearningDisability* Banned for jinx, you owe me a coke.


Banned for drinking coke.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*duganrm* Oh hello. Banned for following me here just to ban me for not joining your most fabulous harem.
@*flyingMint* Banned for not knowing that I said that exact same thing in my head. I laughed. 
@*LiveWaLearningDisability* Banned for not expecting me to drink the coke you just gave me. Offers you a sip. 

Also, this took so long that I imagine many someones have posted bans, so banned for butting in front of me. :O It didn't happen!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned

@flyingMint my exams results come out in July lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@sarafinanickelbocker Thanks for the sip.

Whoever is above me is banned for some reason.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Your banned for sipping poisoned coke.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lonely.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@LiveWaLearningDisability banned for saying that I poisoned you. That coke was not poisoned! :/

Banned for being male. I'm told that you are not allowed in the harem. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can't be talking to me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't know how much more of your @StephCurry hatred I'm going to tolerate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Curry is the last thing on my mind right now, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Just banned.
@StephCurry Banned for intolerance of hatred. JK. :b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being tired. What is your avatar?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja.
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for questioning me.

She's a faery painted by artist Amy Brown.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having a pretty avatar.
@Kevin001 who do you mean?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for complimenting my avatar.  Thanks.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a creepy avatar that gives me nightmares.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned!!!!!

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because take a guess .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Sigh. 
@StephCurry Banned for calling her creepy, she is going to come after you now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm exhausted


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because is there some sort of love triangle going on here or...??? Lmao :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because you need some pep.
@Kevin001 Well, I didn't say that I would actually join the harem, so...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm good at love...I'm good at hate too. It's just in between that I freeze.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for picking up on the poetry.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, a day without sunshine is like, you know, night.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a random flavor mint.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because hmm......good point.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm all about that bass. yolo






I'm sorry but...*melts*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for waking up at 4am.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for almost having 4000 posts - most of them probably in this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for judging my posting habits.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wish I had your amount of posts


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being funny.
@Kevin001 Yeah, you feel better then?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's *4:20* AM here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon.

I'm sorry lol xD


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for feeling inspired to call Steph a mon lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we're bros for life :heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not playing for Team USA.......smh.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because yep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we are foes for life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we are sisters for life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because yes. Sisters for life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Both of you are banned for being unoriginal and copying me, wtf -.-

@Kevin001 Banned because I need surgery bro :blush :b

Plus Team USA is so damn OP, it's ridiculous how much talent you guys have... you don't need Steph.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos yolo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using terms that are like 4 years old lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

roses are red
I'm singing out my hearts' blues
You are banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I understand
I've cried my share of tears 
and I've sung my share of blues 
but to ban you right here 
Is exactly what I'll do


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being smarter than me  now I feel like the inferior twin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I looked up at the sky
The color of icy blue agates
While in the midst of getting immersed in that tranquility
The ban of a mint erupted into a thunder
That's when I had enough and decided that...
You are banned for all of eternity.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because across the dry Savannah 
ran a silhouette 
clear yet dark as night 
until it came into the light 
and with my worst regret 
I banned a lion 
Oh, how i fret

@StephCurry banned for being the more athletic twin thus making _me_ feel inferior :b (but I'm not that smart honestly lol, I'm a flop remember?)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

damn son. you are swift in whipping up poems.

BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its teen takeover right now......how did things get to be so bad, lmao.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because stfu  Kevin, YOU KNOW U LOVE US <3 :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do I? Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because wowe


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> *Banned because stfu * Kevin, YOU KNOW U LOVE US <3 :b


Banned because I LOL'd so hard at this :haha :rofl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being too happy....that mint banned my friend. :/


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

so let's ban
last ban 
let's ban 
last ban 
let's ban 
last ban

TO-NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT (OOOh---OOOOOOOO)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling tired. Go to bed!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I shall ban myself for being such an awesome and well-mannered young lady.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for attracting the wrong guys.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for going after all the Beautiful Pretty and Sexy Women of SAS.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned because oh no you didn't. Did you just ban me for *THAT REASON*?

You 
Are
****ing
Banned.
@LiveWaLearningDisability banned...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for confusing me. And for using the F word.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because sunflowers are beautiful.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned of smelling sunflowers. may a bee sting you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because nothing phases me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um......I need you to get a signature.....asap.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because um......no one tells me what to do.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banning myself:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....just banned, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because one day, I'll be the number one poster of this thread!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because that will never happen.

@StephCurry Banned for being a baby. Someone told me to say this, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. BANNED!
@SaltnSweet Banned for continuing to ban yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone told me to ban you for being closed off 

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned for doing what @Kevin001 told you to do, after you said no one tells you what to do, lol. @Kevin001 Banned for telling her to ban me. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it wasn't me. But thanks for thinking about me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ah ****. 

banned because it wasn't him...yeap.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol. If I'm a baby you must be a ****ing embryo because you're younger than me. Banned for being 19.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

This saddens me immensely. Banned for discriminating against @SaltnSweet based on her age. How absurd and inhumane. ps: banned for being a baby as well.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

BLAND! oh wait... I mean Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

This is further heartbreaking. Throughout your conflicts against @thekloWN, I stood by you...and now...you are choosing alliances with Curry instead?

Banned for betrayal.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being sleepy. Go to bed.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because only I tell @SaltnSweet what to do.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I doubt she listens to you, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for giving orders lol 
@SaltnSweet I had no idea you and Curry were are war? :b 
Oh and the war against KloWNs is over


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange banned for being mean

@flyingMint banned because we're not, lol. She's just upset over being the youngest here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I'm having Taco Bell for lunch.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned because gross. 
@*flyingMint* Banned for not banning me.
@*StephCurry* Banned. How am I being mean? :/


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because..**** you.  
@SamanthaStrange banned for being my sister <3


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for profanity lol 
@Kevin001 you can only have Taco Bell if you plan on ordering everyone something :b 
@SamanthaStrange ...but, but, I did ban you


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Perma ban for being minty fresh

@SaltnSweet Banned for wanting to **** me so bad 

@SamanthaStrange banned! I already know nobody wants to listen to me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because I misunderstood the orders ban, I thought you meant it for @StephCurry. Oops.

You're all banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a mistaken fairy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's 23/06/2016.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its 24/06/2016


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what to eat for lunch.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange @flyingMint @Kevin001

Banned by the request of someone very special to me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because was it @SaltnSweet lolz


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was special. But I'm a creep. I'm a weirdo. What the hell am I doing here? I don't belong here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for putting yourself down and thinking you're not special. I think @Kevin001, @SaltnSweet, @flyingMint, @goingcrazy, @Neo, and several others can attest to you not being a creep and actually being a rather likeable member on here.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah wtf @SamanthaStrange ... your freaking awesome


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being a flying mint, rather than a minty one.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for walking on hot coals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for being too cool for school


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry @flyingMint Banned because thanks. :squeeze

Also, banned because what I posted are lyrics from a song. But I think we've all felt that way sometimes...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I feel that way far too often, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in a one bedroom apartment.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I just voted to stay in the EU.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned because you voted to stay in the EU - be free, GB!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being SASsy!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for voting to stay in the EU.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! I like things the way they are. I read enough compelling evidence that convinced me to do so anyway.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a wise mon


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because nobody's online.

Also banned for still thinking you're a queen lmao


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because you've still got me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. My arch nemesis has returned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I thought we had something special.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned because I thought that was you and Cortana?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because welcome back @TuxedoChief. How can I ever forget our historical enmity.

@StephCurry
Banned because at the moment, I'm more sweet than salty. So...your ban reason is invalid and is thus rejected.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it's going to stay in your head forever.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a leet post count.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that's photo material.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I want some oreo.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being cold, that's my thing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning her, that's my job.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning anybody, that's my job.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making an irrefutable argument.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having banning saltnsweet as your job...


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for down-sizing to a cub.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Last ban for now guys. Peace out.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

You guys are all banned, because it's late already!... 01:35AM


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because finally another Brit posted on this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should be in the weight room right now instead of wasting time in here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for racism.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because sausage fest.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stealing my line, lol. Not quite though.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for hating Stephen Curry just because he's black.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because wtf, I'm mostly black. Lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned.

@*StephCurry* Banned because :wtf


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I knew you guys's reaction would be epic :haha :rofl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for showing your age right now, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for being male.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for associating with males 90% of the time, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for associating with females 95% of the time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am back


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for winking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be black.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for claiming to be a queen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting in the way.





@SaltnSweet Lol are you blind? Steph is black...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for claiming to be a fairy.
@StephCurry banned. Permanently.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! Go on the chat thingy plz


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for saying _chat thingy_.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos I'm on my phone. Cant access the chat thingy:/ on my way home..15 more mins I guess


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned because ok 
@SamanthaStrange Banned for having a problem with that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I was kidding. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Brit


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for JKing  Also banned because does anyone know if there is a term for the opposite of 'sausage fest'? 

@SaltnSweet banned for not in living Great (G.O.A.T) Britain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah its called clam bake, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living 13 hours behind me in time. Smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned. Yeah, I have also heard Clam Bake as the female version.
@SaltnSweet Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because according to @SaltnSweet, you are now a Brit. Congrats


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its raining here. Yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you need to learn how to dance in it .

@SamanthaStrange Banned because she did ban the right person....there is a 13hr difference between us, lol.

Edit......nvm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I mean before that, when she banned me for being a Brit.


----------



## anxiousnerd (Jun 24, 2016)

banned for being confusing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being anxiously social.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for hitting on @SaltnSweet.

@anxiousnerd Banned because you're new and you already know she is confusing, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because all women are confusing, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 @StephCurry Banned. Men are just as confusing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I meant that literally :blush :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for blushing and banned for being adorable.

@Kevin001

banned. I'm happy for you

@SamanthaStrange

banned for because the sister that I never had. no distance can be a barrier for our bond. #deep
@flyingMint

above the mountains and valleys
across the deep blue horizons
a mint with the aura of utmost majesty 
continues to fly with triumph

(damn. my writing atm is kinda bland. need to get back into the writing feels lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is too much puppy love in this thread......yuck.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned for banning your favorite person.
@SamanthaStrange

banned because what is love in the first place?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Both of u banned.

@Kevin001 Dafuq? You're the only one here who's in love/feeling flirty Mr. Weedy rofl

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can confirm that Mr.Weedy is in love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what the f-ck is going on? I'm not in love, lol. Just talking to girls.....that is all.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for usage of expletives.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned for feeling flirty. good god. stahp being such a playa. 
@StephCurry

um. YOU ARE BANNED.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amused. Why?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for questioning her.

@SaltnSweet Banned because I still think about what could of been.....sigh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ruminating about what-ifs, **** the past lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you for once. Well said, Curry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys make my skin crawl, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for being an idiot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why? You're ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because please don't feel this way. *hugs*


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because why? You're ok.







Banned because not weeb.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 17.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having 3071 posts. slow down kiddo..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling someone kiddo, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need some female contact.....asap.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being one horny ****er lol. Go post on the 18+ thread bro.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am starved for affection. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you could have affection if you wanted it.

@StephCurry Banned! :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Glad I could make you laugh lol. But you're still exponentially banned.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because aren't we all?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we left the EU, WTF :sigh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....its soooooo overdue.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. imma go to bed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I'm going to bed too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we're all going to bed how cute, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for sharing beds :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I ban myself for being one ugly ****.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being one of the few that post in this thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned

I need you guy's support, my mom had to go to the hospital and she's straddling between life and death.  
I love you guys.
Don't take your days for granted. 
They may not last.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@flyingMint Banned - because you should be praying, like I am, for your mother's speedy recovery back to health!

@Kevin001 @Royals - bringing in reinforcements for the request!!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@flyingMint

We love you back.

Your mom is in my thoughts. I will pray for her speedy recovery as well. I understand what you're going through. Been there before and its one of the most toughest and painful thing to do. Please hang in there and don't lose faith. The storm will pass to pave way for a brighter day.:squeeze

@StephCurry

Banned. Please don't think that way. :hug

@millenniumman75

Banned for being a millennium mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for still being amused.

@flyingMint Banned because I will pray for you and her. I can't imagine what that is like.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I changed my mood.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because........I think I might of found someone. Fingers crossed, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because omg! I'm happy for you if that's true


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better be, lol. Idk I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being 19 years old.

Person above is banned for being a Kevin.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in your room, in your home.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what am I doing with life lol. I literally did nothing today D:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing nothing, how sad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being weedy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling flirty when your not even flirting with anyone, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for...living in my room.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@*SaltnSweet* banned because your mood is turquoise.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling angelic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a good friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because sure, we can be friends forever.

I'm staying loyal to @StephCurry though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Do you....have fun.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not sounding enthusiastic. Oh well...lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for loyalty.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me for such an absurd reason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for royalty.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a princess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm the only guy in here with my two favs.......hell yes, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for still being awake. 
@Kevin001 Banned for being overly excited.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it sucks to feel flirty and have no one to flirt with. I'm changing my mood lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being drunk, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being drunk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because it will be nice to drink alcohol at least once though. can someone buy me one? lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am quite sure you can find someone to buy you a drink, girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because now, I'm nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for saying something ridiculous.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for encouraging under age drinking.....sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because she is legal to drink where she lives.
@SaltnSweet Banned for stealing my user title.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm perfectly legal to do whatever I want, lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for picking on @Kevin001 and @SamanthaStrange


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having my back, thanks bro.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

flyingMint said:


> Banned
> 
> I need you guy's support, my mom had to go to the hospital and she's straddling between life and death.
> I love you guys.
> ...


What the ****? What happened?

I'm so sorry, man. Be strong.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned
> 
> I need you guy's support, my mom had to go to the hospital and she's straddling between life and death.
> I love you guys.
> ...


:sigh  I'm very sorry to hear that man. I wish the best for her and & hope she recovers soon without any issues.

Stay strong for your mum :heart :squeeze


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet Banned because Samantha is right, girls have to do close to nothing to get a drink from guys lol. Witnessed it a billion times so I can confirm :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for sexism.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because nobody needs to know how I'm feeling.

@SaltnSweet Banned! How is that sexist....?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I wasn't being serious lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a mood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for sneaking in ahead of me.

@*StephCurry* Banned because my ban was for @*SaltnSweet* who is now banned for adding a mood right after I banned her for not having one. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I feel like an idiot now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we all make mistakes. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for remembering someone's name. @StephCurry 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because I'm jealous of your hair.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I remember **** about people I care about, lol...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I care about someone too


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for having 4,000 posts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for self banning.
(self-assist)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are very banned for liking pizzas.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what? Who doesn't like pizza?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in your room inside your home.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in New Yawk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for meaning something


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being incoherent 90% of the time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for pretending to be a doctor.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm diagnosing you as a pathological liar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being ma sister


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for out of order banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having OCD.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a mon D:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Because because @Neo is ultimate mon (i.e. orbital mon).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you take my breath away.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:blush banned because you wouldn't be saying that if you knew what I looked like, lmao..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because idc what you look like. your personality is gold.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for openly flirting.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Wth :lol Banned because I wasn't flirting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for... not flirting.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @SaltnSweet is out of posts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I already know that, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for that creepy avatar thingy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hurting her feelings. She's not a creepy thingy. :sus


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because she smells


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because she smells like roses.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. both of you are ****ing banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using expletives. That isn't very lady-like.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a gentleman.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to be one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for expecting me to be ladylike then.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hi @SaltnSweet Banned for expecting equality


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

enough of this nonsense lol.

Banned because I agree with that dope quote. Truth.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned. 

thank you all for your support. 
It means a lot.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:sigh banned because it's the least we can do bro :group :heart


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

flyingMint said:


> Banned.
> 
> thank you all for your support.
> It means a lot.


Hey Mint, I hope that everything is alright..Do keep us updated(if you want to). Your family and you are in my thoughts. Take care. 

you and Curry are still banned though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being such a good person.

@*flyingMint* :squeeze


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's important to care for one another.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm trying so hard to stay strong but I feel like Im about to break. 
@flyingMint banning myself for weighing the positivity in this thread down


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's entirely normal and okay to feel like that. You're going through a tough time. :squeeze

You're not weighing the positivity down. This is a _support site_... we're here for you bro. Try to stay strong for your mum. :heart


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because I'm trying so hard to stay strong but I feel like Im about to break.
> 
> @flyingMint banning myself for weighing the positivity in this thread down


that happens sometimes, it is in inevitable. It is just important to get back up eventually.
Anyways i want to ban the ****ers who hacked this site and made me change my password more than once. ****ing hackers, why do they have to **** with us :mum :bash


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am back for a short while.

Banned for being a tiger. you don't phase this lion bruh.

@flyingMint stay strong for your mom my friend. <3 also, feel free to talk with any of us about anything that you want to. you guys are like my family. we are here for each other aights. 

@StephCurry @SamanthaStrange you are all banned. <3


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself because I hope I don't screw up my hair. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because good luck. I think you'll do fine.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because idk why I still haven't gone to bed at 5:24 AM


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because go to sleep twin


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's hard to. I have a lot on my mind right now.... I just hope things work out for you and your family.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being such a caring person. The world needs more of that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:squeeze Banned for making an accurate statement and being the smart twin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because GO TO SLEEP lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for giving me orders from across the Atlantic Ocean :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your right... 4,000 miles away and I'm already being the bossy af twin sheesh :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a bossy mint. SMH


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for kindness and never-ending support <3


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because a little love makes the world a better place. 

side note: I miss writing. I think I'm having writers block...:/


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I've been having writers block for the past year.... and with this i have little motivation to write anything :/ 
But you can push through!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a thoughtful mint!

I feel that the best pieces of writings are written when it comes from the heart, if you get what I mean. I usually write about things that I feel inspired by...otherwise, its just a collection of random words assembled without a deeper meaning to it. My lecturer once said that what makes art beautiful is when the creator puts "soul" aka passion into it, and I think I'm lacking that atm. Sorry for the rambling lol...probably gonna try some writing later.

Also, don't lie about writers block lol. You write well.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint Banned because I will never stop supporting you just like I will never stop making 3's.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cheering me up despite being thousands of miles away  
You have my un-ending support as well. :b

@SaltnSweet 
I'm not lying about writers block lol, I cant write anything major just little things here and there but nothing on a bigger scale like I used to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for suffering from writers block.

I ban myself for still sitting around doing nothing.
@StephCurry dude you're banned for being a G.O.A.T.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because everybody already recognises me as the G.O.A.T shooter in NBA history at just 28 years old.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're just a 19 year old baby. aww.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being wrong about my age

and I should really go to bed soon lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because one minute lol, replying to your pm..

anyways,good night!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned 
because
I 
can


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because you can't be salt and sweet together

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because now I'm having an identity crisis....to salt or be sweet?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you need to choose one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being u**y.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh with that one, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for laughing at my complain lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having fun last night without me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for confused vibes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because life is confusing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because tell me one thing that actually isn't confusing lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not confusing. I'm straight forward and.......simple.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing this thread right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having 2 vowels in your name.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its just the two of us here..where is everyone else?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying I'm not good enough for you. :crying:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...c'mon now lol. you have gloria 

I ban myself and everyone else below me is banned. off to bed


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for still being awake.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for writing poems that don't rhyme SMH.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because He's a cool dude. And SaltnSweet likes Him.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Curry is banned bcause there's more to words than juat rhyming. It's the deeper meaning/message hidden in it that essentially matters. SMH

@LiveWaLearningDisability

Erm. Banned for writing a statement without valid evidence to support it....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being awake so late.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being pensive. What's on your mind little fairy? :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a ninja and because I have your mom in my prayers.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for feeling pensive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for posting at the exact same time.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thank you for your support


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been getting too much female attention as of late. Its a lot to handle.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Ninja!

@Kevin001 Banned because congrats, lol. Enjoy it. 

@*flyingMint* Banned. :squeeze


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for losing game 7 at home......just can't get over that. 
Smh.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because all the attention is bittersweet.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for finally going to sleep.... I think?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wanna eat ice cream for dinner. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not stating a reason lol 
@SamanthaStrange 
Banned because I suggest mint chocolate chip :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she is getting salted caramel.....its already been decided, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing that. Stalker. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned for being here a year and a half.
@StephCurry Darn you! :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my future wife.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

bann


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> bann


banned


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@Kevin001 lol! *blush*
@StephCurry banned for banning for banning's sake.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you ok bro?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

fanned. 
oops wait 
I mean 
Banned.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

b


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for one word bans.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for one word bans


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Okay. Following suit. (am I a dang sheep? "sigh")

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned......


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being one of my favs on this forum.

@SaltnSweet Banned because it soooooo needs to be done.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being curious about some things. SMH.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yup, just plain old banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making it too easy for me to flirt with you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!

@Kevin001 Banned because you have no problems flirting with anyone, lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*Kevin001* Do you want me to make it difficult? 'Cause I'm good at that. Be careful what you wish for. 

Hi @*SaltnSweet* Right back at ya. Banned!
@SamanthaStrange damn straight! haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned..I'm so confused now again.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned..I'm so confused now again.


 Awe. Why? Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning my little sister.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my wise bigger sister. hugs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for listening to me on a daily basis.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being the most complicated person I know. 
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for not PM'ing me anymore. 
@StephCurry Banned for being moody.....wtf bro, lol. 
@Neo Banned for ditching this thread.
@flyingMint Banned for being the best Mint I know, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my favorite weed bro. you make my life high on a daily basis...okay I'll stop here.xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to compete with me to see who can be more moody.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is no competition there. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my American sister lol. Even though we live miles apart..<3


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having family on here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

baNnEd


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@sarafinanickelbocker banned because i don't have much family irl 
@StephCurry banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.
@StephCurry Banned for not giving reasons for banning people.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Just banned
@SaltnSweet okay then


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You are all banned!!!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being obsessed with your looks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange banned for being the few people that I have. 
@thekloWN banned for being obsessed with red noses...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I might be going to Hooters.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because can you ****ing write a reason for your ban. -.-

Kevin, stop being a ninja.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Steph Curry is retiring soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for that random ban. :um
@Kevin001 Banned for going to Hooters. :lol
@SaltnSweet Just banned. :squeeze
@StephCurry Also just banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking like you could work there .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned..did I mention that I'm obsessed with violin songs on youtube?






<3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for being incorrect. Unless you mean my avatar, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making me worry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the person above you is making me worried too


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I guess it's just you and me in here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for looking like a hot librarian right now.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned for noticing me.

@SaltnSweet Banned for worrying too damn much.

@flyingMint Banned for being a good person.

@StephCurry banned because I think I would slaughter you on the basketball court....just saying, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned  what's wrong twin?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself as well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being strong.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you both can't ban yourselves!

@SamanthaStrange banned! 
@SaltnSweet banned!

Hey I just realized both of you have usernames that start with two S's lolz


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are banned for being a good mint. 

**** it lol, I'll ban myself again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself again. BANNED!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Dude, enough.

I ban myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are weird.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because I love that movie. And banned because weird/strange is good.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a person I wish I could hangout with.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I know, I don't post stuff on accident. Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree. I wish I could hang out with my twin


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because me too. it will be nice to hangout with curry.


and..I ban myself.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned for constantly banning yourself!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mint that likes to roam around the sky.

and I shall ban myself for being awesome.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Stop f***ing banning yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself... 

everyone here is banned too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

BANNED.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Whoops now, sorry I must ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

banned for mentioning period. that **** ****ed up my entire mood a few days ago:/ I hate it. Period.
@flyingMint

banned because mint sauce is awesome.

also, I ban myself as usual.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for having women issues. Glad I'm a guy...phew.

@SamanthaStrange Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm confused now


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because nothing is confusing...um...
@SamanthaStrange :/ lol. banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for confusion. It's simple...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why is it the crazy ones that are always hot.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

you are ****ing banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

a


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

n


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

nhmjfjmytm


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> banned


banned !!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> banned !!!


ban X2


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> ban X2


ban X3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> ban X3


ban X4


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> ban X4


ban X5


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> ban X5


ban


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> ban


DenNaB---


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

wtf seriously..

banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself are my bans not good enough? 
@StephCurry 
 I hope you're ok. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are making this thread not fun anymore.....sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself...

but on a serious note, banned for stealing my ice cream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because bish please don't kill my vibe, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being moody.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for keeping this thread alive (No really, this thing is still going on? :b)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for just joining this year and for thinking you know about the history of this place.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> I ban myself because I hope I don't screw up my hair. lol


pictures or banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for just joining this year and for thinking you know about the history of this place.


LOL Kevin is the motha****ing father of this thread.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

GoingTheDistance said:


> Banned for keeping this thread alive (No really, this thing is still going on? :b)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i am the killer of threads


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to see @SaltnSweet pics. :roll Also banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for not using gifs dude, am i not worthy of a gif?! this is a good day to ****ing ban


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Going crazy said:


> i am the killer of threads












Also banned because you used a gif above me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

hey, you are banned for being a Gothic cupcake.
@Going crazy

****ing banned for being being a sugar-free tiger. banned for eternity..
@Kevin001

banned for not going cray!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its official, I'm going to Hooters tomorrow with someone from SAS.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its official, im just staying home tmr to study for exams. :/


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because..

where's @StephCurry, @flyingMint and @SamanthaStrange?

you guys are banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because here I am


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for making your grand minty entrance to the thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

everyone is banned because I'm off to bed


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling it quits too early.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for excessive kloWNing


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for feeling sad :squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for caring.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for having a long username.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a female with 8888.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned for various reasons.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning everyone


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are all banned for a ton of reasons. Banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause your tired...hmm...yeah...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling crappy. you ok?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having 165 blogs...eh I'm kinda ok, just sore all day. Back hurts, legs hurt, arms. Also feeling little depressed but I'm ok  thank for asking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning me for such a trivial reason D:

lol. but I get you. Hope you feel better soon. Get some good rest.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not having 166 blogs  

Awe, that's impossible where I'm sleeping. I'm allergic to cats and there cat hair flying around  thanks


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Banned for being 14


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2014


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Junimoon11 Banned for banning me cause my age


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me edit this post.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Banned for having over 4000 posts


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for letting this happen lol


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Banned for not banning the person above you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling dead.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having an avatar that looks like a Yeti. haha 
@SamanthaStrange Ugh ninjas! Banned!


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

lol Banned for thinking it's a yeti when its actually a lamb


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Has a really cute cat at a keyboard Avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being happy. :b


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being Pensive


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*Junimoon11* lol! My mistake. Banned for pointing out my mistake.  Is that you?

Banned! What's wrong with being happy? 

Edits:
@LiveWaLearningDisability yay cute kitties. You love it. Banned for not acknowledging so. 
@Halfhardtim3s Banned for butting.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because I'm an animal person. And your 35 years old.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> @sarafinanickelbocker Banned because I'm an animal person. And your 35 years old.


Banned, because I'm an animal person too and what's wrong with being 35?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@sarafinanickelbocker banned because there is nothing wrong with being 35. It's the perfect age. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the perfect age is actually 27.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because we don't know your age.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you don't know my age too


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your 19.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for knowing.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not sharing your ages!

27 is the age that Jim Morrison died...so I'm told. Why that is good, I'm not sure.

35 is indeed perfect. Thank you. 
@SaltnSweet are you really?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm just a 19 year old girl lol:/ wish I was older but oh well.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being crazy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

what? did you just ban me for being crazy?
.......

banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a sexual deviant.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*SaltnSweet* 19 is a good age. Banned for wishing you are anything that you aren't. You seem so mature.

Banned for...what?! (  what do you mean by sexual deviant?)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@thekloWN banned for living in New Yawk?

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are banned for having 2003 posts.

um..
@thekloWN

did you just...wth is a "sexual deviant"? Banned.
@sarafinanickelbocker

thank you Banned for having a cat pic as your avatar


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being awesome. You ban that Klown!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks girl, I'm always awesome

klowns deserve to get banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for always being kind and supportive.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because "a little love makes the world a better place."


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for saying your Innocent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

@sarafinanickelbocker
ahaha no it's from this.


----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

Also Banned for saying wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I curse a lot, sorry 

um, also banned for feeling dead!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there sure is a lot of females in here.......there is a God, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Not on my watch *****


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because may God enlighten your soul my brother.
@StephCurry...

Banned for cursing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because if there is a God, he sure doesn't seem to give a ****.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the existence of God is subjective to an individual's opinion.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because no ****ing ****


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are free to believe in what you want. Still banned for excessive cursing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting all serious in here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never being serious in here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because group hug!:group


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you people need Jesus.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am agnostic. Banned because people can believe in what they want to believe. its a free world yo. Okay I'm done with my speech


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

permanently banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banarama


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for acting like teenagers.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Wow, that was way harsh. Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all f***ing banned. BANNED.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for discriminating against us for being teenagers. this is so heartbreaking, omg.

everyone is ****ing banned too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing my vibe right now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm in my last year of being a teen. It's not like I'm 15 lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 stop saying that, its annoying me lol. banned.

Curry is banned because that's true. technically young adults. Kevin is just jealous.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because aren't you glad?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because bananarama are an English female pop music vocal group formed in London in 1979 by friends Sara Dallin, Siobhan Fahey and Keren Woodward. Their success on both pop and dance charts have earned the group a listing in The Guinness Book of World Records as the all-female group with the most chart entries in the world, a record which they still hold.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned because I agree. @Kevin001 Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm not going to lie, I do wish I was slightly older. I've never enjoyed my teenage years and I get along better with older people than I do with people my age. Maybe I'm too mature, idk lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are complicated and I don't do complicated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Who cares? Bye!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned coz Kevin isn't crazy enough to post on this thread

@SaltnSweet wtf dont call me an adult. ur ****ing BANNED for reminding I have responsibilities and **** :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for giving me a compliment.

@SamanthaStrange :O......Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry

Okay, that's why I call you a 19 year old baby  its different for different people I guess. Being an adult means being in control of your life, which is why I embrace being older.

Permanently, eternally banned!
@Kevin001
banned bruh. I don't do simple. People are complex.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for thinking you're mature LMAOOOOOoooooooo :haha :rofl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all of you have gone mad. I should of saw this coming.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for lack of maturity. oops. but since you're a baby, it's forgiven   @StephCurry

@Kevin001

banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned c0z

Since a youngin' always dreamed of gettin' rich
Look at me my n****
Fantasize about a white picket fence
With some trees my n****
Used to want a Pathfinder with some tints
That's all I need my n****
Throw some 20's on that b**** and get it rinsed
But now I see my n****
That the world's a lot bigger ever since
Picked up the paper and they say my n**** Eddie caught a body, I'm convinced
Anybody is a killer, all you gotta do is push 'em to the limits
**** being timid in the Civic politicin' with the pushers and the pimps
I'm tryna write a story, can I get a glimpse? Yeah can I get a glimpse?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Is that a rap verse?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because okay, noted. banned for copy-pasting random lyrics, plagiarism.
@flyingMint

welcome back my fellow 97'er. You are not banned because mints are awesome


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not banning me but thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Girl above is banned for being sweet
@flyingMint

ninja. Banned for not letting me ban me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for the crappy avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm the type of guy who should never sleep alone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I sleep alone every f***ing night.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself because I sleep alone every night too.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a sleepy fairy and sleepy cub


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning both of you, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you don't have to.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its a lonely night, I mean technically its afternoon here. nvm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because you don't have to.


Banned because I'm tired of guys on here saying sh** like this. Why don't I have to? Because guys are just knocking down my door to get to me? Okay. Pffft. Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because preach it sister.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

LOL! @Kevin001 Banned because @SamanthaStrange just rekt u :haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned! Lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you're awesome and if you just let your walls down a bit you could have a guy with you every night.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for upsetting our ban fairy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> *let your walls down a bit* .


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooool I am ****ing dead :lol :rofl :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. 
@SamanthaStrange

I hear you girl. banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned because idk wtf you're on about. U claim to never open up to anyone in the first place :stu


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

what has that got to do with me.....all I said was, I can relate with Samantha..

banned..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will just pray for you guys nothing else seems to work. God knows I've tried.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Kevin... Love fan.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because loving can hurt sometimes......I see that now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a KEvin,..... Durant fan!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001

you telling me that? I agree fully. banned

@StephCurry

banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

bammmm


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because everything in this thread(including me) needs to chill..

a little love does makes everyday a better place.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because k


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a pumpkin. and obv, my previous ban goes to you too.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned 4 having a crap avatar


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being amazing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for being narcissistic as **** on this thread rofl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what is love in the first place lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I root for Adam Sandler... but every time I root for him, he disappoints....SO HARD.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Excuse me??????????? You're banning me??? That's so mean !!


You are so ****ing banned. Like totally. Ban 4 u


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for excessive use of question marks...a baby does that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@StephCurry banned because u should go **** yourself


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned. 

Goodnight.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

good night.


everyone is ****ing banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sleeping. 

team no sleep


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

bnned cos 6:30 AM what is sleep


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...what time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 
never..... 
evurrrr


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

idk lol my sleeping pattern is all over the place coz I hardly sleep nowadays since my brain is ****ed


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because go to bed boy!! You need sleep


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

i cant. :crying: :cry


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for insomnia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for insomnia.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having insomnia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being pensive for more than 24 hrs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not even knowing what pensive means, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just googled it and.........its time for a new mood. Kinda surprised you've been pensive this long considering how often you switch moods. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Double banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i suspect your a magical fairy everytime I see your username


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned just because I can 
@SamanthaStrange @Kevin001 banned as well


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for banning at the wrong time, lol. 
@SaltnSweet Banned for going to bed early. 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because omg its.......Jessica. :grin2: You can stop flirting with me now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned. Just banned. 
@flyingMint Banned. You'll never know. 
@Kevin001 Banned. I am not flirting with you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an emotional roller coaster. How do you expect a guy to deal with that, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't expect anything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because keep trying, you deserve happiness. I failed but I'm sure there is a guy out there that can bring you happiness. Good luck. I'm out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for not inviting us to Hooters!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I didn't go (guy got too much anxiety about meeting up), so I went to the library instead. I'm glad I went. :grin2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I might just die of the cringe from these GIFs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why? Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for asking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not telling me why, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for injuring your lower back whilst twerking to that Rihanna song


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not playing for Team USA smh. Now scrubs like Lowry are replacing you.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because curry is too spicy for me.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree. I don't like spicy food (including curry) either.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a celebrity.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not being a celebrity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'd prefer the money without the fame, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I am exhausted


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I see my cuisine being mentioned here. lmao

the rest of you are banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm confused and exhausted 
im conhausted


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being smart.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what's wrong? @flyingMint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what cuisine? (confusing) 
and I did a lot today (exhausted)
lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making up words.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oh, lol. I meant Indian cuisine.

Banned. get some rest then.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because ..... no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because... maybe.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because... so.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because ikr,like...yeah.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ruining it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Re-banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being great.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unbanned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

<3

banned....unbanned? for being like the older sister I never had


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being like the younger sister I never had.

Okay, we have to stop before @StephCurry gets annoyed, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I annoy him 24/7 anyways, lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being the fairy I've never had


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trapping me and trying to keep me as a pet.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that wasn't me that was Kevin :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @SaltnSweet is out of posts again, lol.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for being strange.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned for being just a number


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being worried. you aight?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for being just letters.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

(hehe) banned for using your Tapatalk
@SaltnSweet Yeah, I'm aight-ish.  Thanks.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not using Tapatalk

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh ho...banned for being female (let's see how you respond to that one.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for laughing at me. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because females have taken over the ban thread! 
@SaltnSweet Banned for not being able to post.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for banning someone of your own gender

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in an inferior country.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because not on my watch.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a man.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sneaking in.

@StephCurry Banned for being an Anglophile.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stomping around the house.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I missed you ;.; Where have you been all this while my dearest klown? the ban thread ain't the same without ya.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being overly sweet. Add some salty.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for being creative banning people.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a male


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19 SMH so young.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because we should all put some respek on Great (G.O.A.T) Britain. Although once we officially leave the EU I will actually consider moving to a different country... :lol :sigh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am quite young but wise unlike....a certain....Curry


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the clever wording


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for tasting nice.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for tasting people.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree with your avatar


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being a queen for forever.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

:O

Dude you're ****ing banned for being older than me by a month.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is getting more female action.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being so obsessed with that, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being two crazy teens in love. This reminds me of a Nicholas Sparks movie, lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

What the ****. I'm not in love.... :roll
Can't argue with you on the crazy part though. Unfortunately I can't help being so ****ed in the head.


Banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm not in love either. I dont even know what its like to be loved or love another. Kevin you are banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Seriously this **** is starting piss me off now. Me and @SaltnSweet are not 'dating' or in a relationship so can you guys cut this **** out please. Thanks. I've never had a 'crush' and idk what one feels like.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because well.... okay.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree. Thank you for saying that.  @StephCurry

Mint you're banned lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing the mood in this thread, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a kevvy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because make good grades, talk to cute boys, and make money.....yolo.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being confused


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't help it bro, I'm having girl trouble. Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because confusion from talking to girls is to be expected.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because same with men.
@Kevin001 thank you, hopefully lol. Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because indeed, talk to cute boys. Us ugly people are the ****ing scum of the Earth


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for calling yourself ugly. Steph Curry is not ugly, Steph Curry is godly :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I don't think you understand me enough. 

everyone is banned, including me..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll ban myself


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself so much. You that bored? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for still being confused 0.o I'm always bored lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amazed. And for always being bored.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its better than me feeling sad and crying lol

also, banned for being pensive for the past 48 hours :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I guess that's true. Also banned because I think I've been pensive for more than 48 hours now. Permanently Pensive! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being up this early.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree. I ban myself for being up this early.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you, @SaltnSweet, and @StephCurry need to stop banning yourselves. That is a sign of someone going crazy, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because when have I ever denied being crazy?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because true, lmao. Sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a lion

you are banned for being a weed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for telling me something I already know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for arrogance.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being permanently pensive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for being my soul sister and plus understanding my concerns


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Permanently.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Temporarily banned for being my soul sister and plus understanding my concerns  @SamanthaStrange
@Kevin001

banned for creating problems at times xD and you're welcome, I'm glad I have inspired your life in such a way. so have you..lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.
@Kevin001 Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm only messing with you Sam. We're good, lol. I like to get a reaction out of you sometimes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because b*tch I might, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for calling my sister a ***** :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

@Kevin001 Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned!









@SaltnSweet Banned because I used it in a good way.......friendly way? lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this guy <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who that is, lol.

@Kevin001 Banned for thinking I was serious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

dude...

banned for not knowing Niall Horan........seriously? :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting me to know who anyone under the age of 30 is, lol. JK. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i'm sure you know who this guy is


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Ryan Gosling is 35.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Niall is 22

I ban myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the age difference between you two is hilarious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being almost 7 years older than me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me feel old.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting murdered by Irving in the Finals.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:crying: Banned because can you stop bringing the ****ing Finals? Damn. Yes I know Kyrie exposed me defensively.


Also banned for almost falling for a scam, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for being members of the male species. 

@Kevin001 I just read your scam thread, I am sorry that happened to you. You really never know who you're dealing with on the internet. There are so many con artists out there. Live and learn. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its all good guys.......she was one of many girls I'm talking to, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a player, SMH. Also samantha is banned for assuming I'm male.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because a guy has to have options. Last time I invested everything in one girl it didn't work out and it kinda broke me tbh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I can relate. Sigh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for sighing.

@Kevin001 Banned because I was just joking man, lol. Talk to as many girls as you want to. I'd talk to as many as I can but I don't have a single one (IRL) to talk to :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for looking 10x better than me and for having low confidence.

@SamanthaStrange Banned....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for idk something


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nothing.


I ban myself for having 4,100 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being permanently pensive


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for winkage.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being confused about your gender..smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'll have you know I'm two-spirit... smh.

Put some respek on my gender.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lol respek


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because....:lol:haha:kma

Banned for being two-spirit, I'm all for respecting everyone for their choices in life. Peace out. :grin2:

@flyingMint

Banned for being a ninja :c lol btw, its 5am. who needs sleep


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for leaving so soon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm less than 200 posts away to being the top poster of this thread


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having way more posts than me on this thread  :wtf


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not having a profile picture.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because idk what to say.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not knowing, smh.

@8888 Banned for discrimination against avatar-less users.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you guys confuse me with these inside references


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because as I said, 5am and I'm sitting here contemplating on nothing. I'm so ****ing bored and I can't sleep, sigh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being awake.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a good person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being awake. :wtf


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that thingy in your avatar is almost as pale me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I think I'm gonna change my avatar pretty soon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because good call.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for inspiring me to look for a creepier avatar now, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! 0 >


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned :O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I had a nightmare about a creepy fairy.

-.-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because are you serious? :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking this a laughing matter, smh :no See what your avatar did?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ikr 

banned for speaking the truth. I swear her avatar is creepy :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :crying:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.

lmao

omg. @SamanthaStrange banned for changing it!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Happy?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for um, caring about your sister from across the oceans :')


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for cringy ****

@SamanthaStrange Banned because yes!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for lack of respek


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because now my avatar will roll her eyes at everyone for eternity.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being.... 'SASsy' as someone on here loves to say lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.
@SaltnSweet Banned. Lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Wtf? That mind****ed me for a second looool. Banned @SaltnSweet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that made me laugh so hard.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos I want me some pizza...

where's @Kevin001 and @flyingMint? and @Overdrive as well


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for being chatty. SMH

@SamanthaStrange :lol What did? @SaltnSweet 's avatar? BTW you're banned for being a woman.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a man. SMH


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being female. 

@StephCurry Banned. Yes, her using my old avatar made me laugh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for that creepy fugly *** avatar, SMH.
@SamanthaStrange banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how did @SamanthaStrange take over @SaltnSweet's account ?:b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because welcome back mint!

ps, an evil fairy forced me to change my avatar :/ :crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning 
@SaltnSweet Banned for being @SamanthaStrange in disguise :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

You're all banned for this weird fetish for fairies lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because fairies are scary af, sorry Samantha xD


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Banned for being faerie-phobic.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a happy pill


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@JustThisGuy Banned for actually having a faerie fetish!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for skipping FlyingMint.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being male.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because I skipped banning you.
@SaltnSweet Banned for being in love.
@StephCurry Banned. Just banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a teenager


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, I got skipped?  Story of my life


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for changing your mood! the story of your life is...beautiful :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in love with a klown.

@flyingMint  Banned because I know them feels bro :crying: :squeeze :hug


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. What?!
@flyingMint Banned. I only skipped you because you ninja banned, and I was too distracted by @SaltnSweet 's theft of my avatar to go back and edit my post. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making excuses.

put some damn respek on @flyingMint :mum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @SaltnSweet is just as scared of clowns as she is of faeries. She ain't in love with no klown! :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because she loves... klowning around


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because don't we all? Isn't that what this whole thread is?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for asking questions.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! :nerd:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being disgusted.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because pills pop you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the truth


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a fine mint


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in a love with a mint.

(change ur avatar plz)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for klowning around


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for faery-ing around.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for balls deep.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in Pangea.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a man :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stealing my reason :no :wtf


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because theft is the theme of the ban thread tonight, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because salt is both salty and sweet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :eyes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Damned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ban-ana! :banana


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Whammed.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Jammed


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

wtf are you guys doing??

All of you are ****ing banned for going against thread rules. SMH. :mum:mum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I thought you left? :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I keep getting confused lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I was about to go out...but checked my phone battery and its at 20 percent..so..waiting for it to charge and I'll be gone


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because why not just go out without your phone :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being male, smh.

@SaltnSweet Banned because GTFO already.

(lel jk)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Ninja. 
@flyingMint Banned! Gasp!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because we all need a little time to unplug lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this girl can't live without her phone 
. @StephCurry aww. banned. I can stay here all day


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being such a typical teen, always on your phone :roll


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being an a-typical twin :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the twin I never had :crying: :sigh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for crying, the only water shed between us should be the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not allowing him to express his emotions.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I just want my twin to be happy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want us all to be happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not noticing that @SaltnSweet has my old one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ban. smh

@Kevin001 Banned for literally always feeling flirty, lmfaoooo

@SamanthaStrange @flyingMint  :group


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because group hugs :group for life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't know how I feel about you guys hugging Samantha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you don't even like hugging, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! There will be no touching in this thread unless I'm involved, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there will be no touching in this thread unless I am not involved. :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for looking green and putrid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her, thank God.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because everyone in this thread gets a kiss and hug from me!

except @Kevin001.

:smile2: :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned just because.

@SaltnSweet Banned because cool keep your sloppy kisses and awkward hugs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Rockets fan, lmao. You will guys will never be contenders until you get rid of Harden #truth

@SamanthaStrange Banned for racism against avatar-less people


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating faeries.
@Kevin001 Banned. I am out of posts.

Goodnight all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can you please change that mood now?

Edit: Banned for making me laugh.....goodnight, smh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for drug paraphanelia


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a guy in college.....I know what goes on.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm not a sinner!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm.....I respect that.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I finally had mint sauce for lunch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being random....what is mint sauce?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because the royal tiger says so, one simply cannot question royal tigers,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hate to say this but I miss the Boondocks avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning my fellow SAS royalty..smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me hit my post limit yesterday. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being allergic to me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being an allergy trigger. :lol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because you keep changing your avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for pointing out my indecisiveness.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because now I'm something


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being an evil queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm an evil but hot queen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread brought us all together. :group


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you guys mean so much 

:group

hashtag cringe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because these posts are gonna make @*StephCurry* sick uke :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for talking about mr @StephCurry :O

here's a :squeeze for him as well. :smile2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because OK OK enough of this cringy **** :haha

@SamanthaStrange @SaltnSweet Nice avatars guys!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I agree.

btw, where's my hug? SMH.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because :squeeze :kiss:


Happy now?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's adequate:laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you used to call me on my cellphone...late night when you need my looove

Late night when the hotline blings ....
That could mean only one thing.

Thats it


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> That could mean only one thing.


It means she wants the guy to go DEEP insiiiiiide YEAhhhhhhhh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Um

Banned...............:O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Omg

Banned because omg, u wot m8?

ITS 1AM AND I NEED TO SLEEP SOON. I THINK IM GONNA GET ANOTHER FAIRY NIGHTMARE :'( I'm scared now lol...and I'm alone in my room. Thank you :/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Sweet Dreams. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I don't even understand why you guys think she's so creepy.

But, I'm sorry. :squeeze :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I was kidding lol.

@StephCurry banned cos...mushrooms..lol..

Anyways, have a good day people. Peace out 

Hope I dont get any nightmares tho, lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I need to counteract the creepiness of that fairy with an attractive pic.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Shes quite pretty.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for truth


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling yourself a flop, SMH.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I am a flop.... it's impossible to not call myself a flop. Its in my nature.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:sigh Banned for putting yourself down. You're supposed to be the successful twin :hug


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because back-to-back MVP >>>>>>>> much more successful than a flop


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All of you are banned for having a good time without me.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned for banning more than 1 person at a time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning.....yeah.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not having a good reason to ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on this site at such a young age, smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ageism.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree. I can't stand discrimination towards people because of factors beyond our limits. SMH at you @Kevin001. both banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Kev Kev needs to put some damn respeck on @Halfhardtim3s 's age.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for changing your avatar. This one is cool though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......long overdue.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned..










sigh <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting pics of random guys. Save them for the cute guys thread. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for changing your avatar.......go back to the original one..butterfly?

@SaltnSweet Banned because omg.....this cute boy obsession is getting out of control, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because why do you always call them random guys? sigh

that's Zayn Malik!! sigh, SMH.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking anyone gives a ****, lmao


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for not giving a sh**.
@SaltnSweet Banned because to me they are just random young guys, lmao.
@Kevin001 Banned for being obsessed with cute girls.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a pretty boy.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being old. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja banned (and also because women are sensitive about their age, smh Kevin).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm always screwing up with girls......I suck.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because at least you have girls to talk to :lol :flush


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because you could too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for flirting with almost 20 girls!! #player also banned for calling my older sister "old". Very rude.

@StephCurry banned because whatever, just banned
@sarafinanickelbocker banned for that long username girl...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Samantha knows I'm messing with her, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm just joking lol, don't take my ban seriously


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19.

@sarafinanickelbocker - Thanks but actually no, I can't. Being myself doesn't work. Being confident doesn't work. Being someone else doesn't work. Forcing myself to 'put myself out there' a billion times did not help in slightest. Online dating doesn't work. I've tried pretty much everything but when you're given piece of **** genetics, there is nothing you can do but give up and distract yourself


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SaltnSweet Banned for being devilish.
@StephCurry Distract away. Piece of sh** genetics? What do you mean?  Banned, for saying _that_.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because we are the ban thread cougars. JK, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like cougars. :grin2:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I can and I will, what ya gonna do about it?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...I feel like the odd one out

*silently sneaks out the exit door*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*SaltnSweet* banned for also being a female...and why are you the odd one out? WRONG!
@*SamanthaStrange* What?! Cougars?! lol! Banned, because you're probably right. (j/k also) @*Kevin001* banned, because you like everyone  @*flyingMint* Banned, 'cause I'll fight ya.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my best friend and because your comment kinda stings. So not true.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. u wanna fight m8? lol jk

(thanks btw)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for feeling evil. #singdontsin


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're not a flop, you need to put some damn respeck on yourself.

@SaltnSweet Banned because Kevin's your best friend now? :crying:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you mean* a lot *to me and you already know that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can't we all be friends, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because "can't we all just get along"


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned for being sappy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being complicated.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's getting too serious in here again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for being simple...plus 20 girls...damn son...
@SamanthaStrange banned because I hate our timezone difference:/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for 1*69* blogs.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm confused geez


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned...who's being serious?...who's being complicated...whaaaat?!!

All in fun.  Seriously. <---oh nooo, it's true!
@flyingMint banned, because you're not alone.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its super hot where I live. sigh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being super hot.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. Am I not worthy of reasons anymore? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my face looks like plain better. lol, oh well...team failedgenetics


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because #TeamFailedGenetics FTW


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because you ban me all time without reasons.
@SaltnSweet @StephCurry Both banned for being too hard on yourselves. :no


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you wouldn't understand.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I kind of agree...unfortunately:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I actually understand it all too well. I'm sorry you feel that way. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having too many life experiences.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because guess what I ate today.....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a typical American.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 sigh. I'm having almonds and hot chocolate for breakfast. how could you do this to me ;.;
@StephCurry banned because I agree with you on that again...smh...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not eating oatmeal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being a health nut......I'm kinda proud of you tbh.

@SaltnSweet Banned because come to America girl, this could be yours everyday. I'll let you buy anything you want off the $ menu, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

:O

Banned! Are you serious? _everyday_? and...anything? whoa. Will let you know when I'm reaching Louisiana!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep I know how to feed a girl, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for making that sound dirty.

@SaltnSweet Banned for wanting to eat that sh** every day, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking dirty.....Samantha pure thoughts....pure.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...oke


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for supporting LeBron in the Finals. **** you

@Kevin001 Banned for not being a good Christian and engaging in pre-marital sex, SMH.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......just banned, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because...**** you. 

@SamanthaStrange

banned because okay, noted.
@Kevin001 banned for being a ninja


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Im hungry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not eating yourself.

@SaltnSweet Banned because stfu.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because stfu back at ya


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 @StephCurry @SaltnSweet @flyingMint @thekloWN @sarafinanickelbocker


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for banning us all in one fell swoop.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person.....get your mind out the gutter girl.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because never In my entire life did I think Christina Aguilera would ban me from over there


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh. :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for giggling.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being fine.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being queen.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because "You can call me queen bee and baby I'll rule, I'll rule, I'll ruuuuule, let me live that fantasy"


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's Thursday over here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because they can imitate you, but they can't duplicate you...cos you got something special that makes me wanna taste you. #dessert


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for wanting to taste me. Smh what am I, an object for your sexual desires? :no :roll

Stop treating me like a piece of meat and put some respek on me as a human being.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being ridiculous, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i agree lol 
@StephCurry wait really? how tf is it thursday??


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he is in a different timezone, lol. He lives in the future!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange - banned for being a ninja!

@flyingMint Banned because it's 4AM in the UK, twin.

It's yesterday in America.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because not only does an ocean keep us apart.... so does time


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I live in thursday too. Give your heart a break, I know you're scared its wrong like we might make a mistake. But theres only just one life to live...so let me give your heart a break!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because.... Demi Lovato is not my cup of tea lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want some peppermint tea now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for trying to drink me  
I deserve to live!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I want me some mint candy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a ****ty taste in music. 

edit: Also just read your thread. If people stare at you it's because you're attractive.


If you're ugly, the last thing they will do is stare at you. Trust me...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos piece by piece he restored my faith. That a man can be kind and a father could stay #kelllyclarkson


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this isn't the 'post some lyrics' thread. :roll

Put some ****ing respeck on my thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because amirite or emirate lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all I can do is sit back and watch this thread go to sh*t.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling my thread ****. Put some respeck on it.


Also double-banned for that creepy fugly *** avatar you brought back :wtf :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its about time I brought Billy back.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because... Oh lord what in the...my Jesus can't fix it... maybe John the Baptist can


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I need to counteract the creepiness once again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned
Cigars on ice, cigars on ice
Feeling like an animal with these cameras all in my grill
Flashing lights, flashing lights
You got me faded, faded, faded
Baby, I want you, na na
Can't keep your eyes off my fatty
Daddy, I want you, na na
Drunk in love, I want you

#beyonce


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg......I'm dying here, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for dying.

@SaltnSweet Okay seriously shut the **** up with these ****ty lyrics and hashtags now lol. You're on the wrong thread.

Permanently banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you cant die you gotta live!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because if I die young, bury me in satin...lay me down in a bed of roses, sink me in the river at dawn..send me away with the words of a love song

okay guys, I'm done with my songs and all 

also banned for being a fine mint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SaltnSweet banned because.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! uke


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being repulsed by snowmen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in love with ________ fill in the blank.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being curious about my love life.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because curiosity killed the cat


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because **** this **** we just left the EU. The Atlantic Ocean will separate us no more.


Texas here I come!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I feel really bored, sigh...:/

EDIT: banned..uh, okay, go wherever you want..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because did I ask for your opinion on the matter? Smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...idgaf lol. 

in b4 **** you/show me some respeck, lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because idgaf about you either.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Welcome!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a spongebob squarepants fan.

everyone is banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I ban myself for winning 3 championships and Finals MVPs in a row starting from next season.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for all the great things that I'll achieve in the future.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol wtf is going on, everyone on this page is banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for claiming to be a "royal tiger king". SMH


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for crazy username


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy.....what is wrong?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause has creepy puppet as his avatar...i have fear for puppets.

And I usually always feel down about something


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being scared of dolls, lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being busy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because today has been quite shocking. Not going to go into details but its scary how life ****s you up when you least expect it. Treasure and be grateful for what you already have!! Today is definitely a good wake up call. :O and yes I am okay. Something cropped up in my aunt's family and I am still very shocked....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :squeeze


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Ban for just breathing...and nothing else.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for still feeling crappy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause im usually always feeling down...and for changing your avatar..miss that tiger


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being like the little bro I never had lol. hope you feel better soon...

I'm waking up to ash and dust
I wipe my brow and I sweat my rust
I'm breathing in the chemicals

I'm breaking in, shaping up, then checking out on the prison bus
This is it, the apocalypse
Whoa

in b4 @StephCurry gets pissed off lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for Imagining Radioactive Dragons


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@SaltnSweet Banned for being the older sister I never had ....did I use that right?

And your banned cause...your worried...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause telling me this in a meme lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having skype at such a young age. I'm sure skype wasn't around when I was 14, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned... it was, you were just too Kevy to know


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause i wish I had mints

@Kevin001 banned for saying this to me twice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can do whatever I want. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Kevin.... Durant fan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I would choose Durant over Curry any day. #truth


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Yeah, that's why he choked a 3-1 lead away to Curry. LMAO :lol I'm just praying KD comes to the Lakers this off-season :blush 

Banned for still having that ugly avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because a lot of girls happen to like my avatar .


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because good for you. I don't want anything to do with anyone who likes that ****ed up avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being confused


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's confused/flirty 43 times a day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just have a lot of girl issues, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you just gotta put some respek on yo name.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

dude you stole someones avatar ! that is a crime ! that is a punishable crime ! You know what the punishment is ? you guess it, Youre banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for going crazy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning my homie...:O


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for letting it happen lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because when I was 14...skype actually did exist.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being young and thinking you're old.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@SaltnSweet Banned cause I'm getting information I already know lol.

Banned cause your breezy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@thekloWN banned for having skype too :O
@Halfhardtime3s banned permanently for the next 20 years.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning someone 'permanently', but only for a temporary amount a time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for klowning around.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for spelling my username wrong.  No E

Banned for...hmm...MVP?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sorry lol, my bad. banned for obsession over cheerios.
@StephCurry banned for banning @flyingMint 's best friend @thekloWN .


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an abnormally large phallus.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!

@SaltnSweet Banned for feeling innocent.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry BANNED for spouting nonsense. What the **** lol
@SamanthaStrange Banned for being my sister because even though we are separated by the oceans, time difference and geographical distance.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having no reason to ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Princess Sammy needs no reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Queen Shiy can ban whoever her heart desires.
@Going crazy You are banned.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned or not having 170 blogs


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Don't make a girl a promise... if you know you can't keep it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for using my signature against me lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need food.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you need banned so you can eat


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. go and get some food lol @Kevin001

damn. banned

Oh my God,
I put my pants on inside out
I couldn't tell 'cause the lights were out
I beat the sunrise again, oh oh oh
Neighbors stare,
I smile and wave 'cause I just don't care
They're probably jealous of my sexy hair
And the heels in my hand

#walkashame


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting random lyrics again.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

roses are red , daisies are yellow, violets are um purple, this doesnt have to rhyme because your *** is banned !


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because my computer is slow again, be ban later


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because lions>tiger.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause Wasp>lions>tigers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because lions, and tigers, and bears, oh my.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because
roses are red
violets are blue
just for saying that
Now you are getting banned too


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

*bans queen shiy as well as everyone else under the age of 20*


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Surely I must ban you for going crazy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being here for 6 years


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know who Cortana is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^^Banned.
@goingcrazy

I am going to be brutally honest with you since I don't have the habit of sugarcoating my words. I am a sensitive person and I take equality against everyone seriously. No one should be discriminated for the way they were born or when they were born. This is the third time in a span of just a few days where I have been blatantly been discriminated against just based on the two digits of my young age. Discrimination of any kind isn't tolerated in my thread, you've been warned. With that...you are permanently banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19 lulz. Ain't nobody gna put respek on your age


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being Steph f***ing Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I sense a bit of jealousy and animosity.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being observant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reading too much into my ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because

I'm a be what I set out to be, without a doubt undoubtedly
And all those who look down on me I'm tearin' down your balcony
No if ands or buts, don't try to ask him why or how can he


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I feel like it...yeah that's all I got lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling cheerful, nice one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Banned for being a Steph Curry impostor..hmm.

@Halfhardtim3s

banned for finally changing your mood lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I did this 15 minutes ago lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for enjoying this thread a little too much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for enjoying flirting way too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I might be more inactive once I become the top poster of this thread(100 more posts)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you always say you're going to be inactive, then you return the next day lmfao.

edit: How the **** did I fall to 6th place in this thread wtf. How does _Kevin_ have more posts than me?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for questioning me. smh. 

also

Fading in, fading out
On the edge of paradise
Every inch of your skin is a holy grail I've got to find
Only you can set my heart on fire, on fire
Yeah, I'll let you set the pace
Cause I'm not thinking straight
My head spinning around I can't see clear no more
What are you waiting for?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's true :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning the already banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for bringing personal matters to this thread. SMH.

everyone else is banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what are you talking about? :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree. @SaltnSweet is confusing af :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because k.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are so random. What the hell are you guys even talking about?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating randomness.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I ban myself for being hot 24/7.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Also banned for extreme narcissism lmfao. This ain't the 'compliment yourself' thread.

Banned! Y'all need to put some respek on randomness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Animal.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just want to take a pretty faery on a date .


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a _fairy_ fetish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Piggy & Kermit. :mushy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this thread sucks without the OG's @lonerroom, Orb and @TuxedoChief.

I miss banning them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that was kinda mean. Okay, bye.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! I was just joking. I love you guys too :group


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because orb is actually @Neo. He changed his username a while back...
@SamanthaStrange banned because...idk. banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:roll Banned because I already knew that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I will enjoy not seeing you on the court in August.

@SaltnSweet Banned for giving out personal info.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm in love with this, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Tanned. Also banned coz nobody gives a **** lmao

@Kevin001 Looooooool I am ****ing dead. :lol I swear to God I've never met a bigger Steph hater IRL or online than you :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because LeBron > Steph 

tanned? what? lol, and idgaf about you too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because duh.....who didn't know that.

@StephCurry Banned because I'm just messing, I actually play like Steph.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

BANNED!!!! 
@SaltnSweet Banned. :O


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for holding your mouth open. That's how you get sick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. what?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Both of you banned for ninja banning.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because it seems like you need a hug. Want one?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

awww

banned because thanks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because of course I need/want a hug, always, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> *LeBron > Steph *





Kevin001 said:


> *^^ Banned because duh.....who didn't know that.
> *


:O OMG!!! Banned!! **** you guys don't ever speak to me again. :crying: :O :mum Especially you @SaltnSweet... omg I'm in shock. Put some ****ing respek on my name. I might've choked in the Finals but not as much as LeBron vs the Mavs in '11, lmao.





 @Kevin001 We'll see who plays more like Steph when I come to Louisiana :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

sigh.

*silently exits thread*

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I thought so.

@SaltnSweet banned because I wasn't talking to you but you can get one too. Where is that damn polar bear animation when I need it, lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because I'll be dead by 29


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Andras96 banned. what's wrong? :/
@SamanthaStrange  its okay. you stole my kevin...banned.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because i suck, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this is me squeezing @SaltnSweet and @SamanthaStrange. :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

So are you.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

@SaltnSweet it doesn't matter, I don't


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Andras96

Banned! No, don't think this way. Everyone has the potential in them to be whoever they want to be. Stay strong and please don't put yourself down like that...

@StephCurry Banned! 

@Kevin001

banned because...its either me or @SamanthaStrange. you can't have both lmao

EDIT:
@Andras96

 ....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't ban people I don't know.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because lol, I totally F'ed up on this mission


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I will continue to pray for you bro.

@SaltnSweet Banned because um......I think we all know who I'm choosing here, lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because it's no surprise, I ruin everything


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because idgaf honey. @StephCurry
@Andras96 banned..what mission? ruined what? .....:/ I'm sorry..


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because just ask anyone I talked to this year


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's fait accompli


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Dammit, I meant to ban myself


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because you're a ****ing loser (me!)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because come on now...don't be like that.  
@StephCurry

just wanted to say that steph is actually awesome lol. lebron sucks, happy?
banned :kiss:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's fait accompli


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being my friend.

@SaltnSweet Banned for being my best friend.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

@SaltnSweet don't be like what? it's the truth


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because I **** up everything


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's not the truth. You're very special inside. You need to know that  You are from the blood of kings and queens and you can't be stopped.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned because I see why people avoid me like the plague


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Banned for timing (the comment wasn't directed at you)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I care about you but you totally just killed my vibe and this thread, lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I can never win


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because my last gif was not directed at anyone either. Just expressing how I feel at the moment.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because come on now...don't be like that.
> 
> @StephCurry
> 
> ...


Banned because much better :heart BUT you still need to put some respek on LeBron. I mean he is the 2nd best player in the world as well as:

- 3X Champion
- 3X Finals MVP
- 4X Regular season MVP
- 12X All-Star

as well as loads of other ****.

Person below me is banned for banning me for liking basketball.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh....I'm dying here, lol.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

@*SamanthaStrange* Oh... Well that just proves my point of how much I suck at socializing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Andras96 stop putting yourself down man. I've been in your shoes and no-one here has the qualifications to help solve your mental issues. People here might help to a slight extent but you need professional mental health care to get better. I speak from experience. I hope you have access to mental health care.

@Kevin001 Banned for laughing at me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Andras96 Banned because we all do, lol. 
@StephCurry Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry banned because boy..you are very...nvm. lol
@SamanthaStrange banned. btw I'm not on skype for now, I shut down my laptop because that **** was lagging no matter what I did...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's fait accompli


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a fellow teen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning a mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's fait accompli


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for typing that phrase too many times.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because


I think I'm in love again
(My head, yeah, you're in my head)
I think I'm in love again
(My head, yeah, you're in my head)
I didn't think it could be true
Let alone that it would be you
I think I'm in love again
(I'm in love, I'm in love, I'm in love)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because f*** love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for confusing me now...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm liking this girl-on-girl action.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you sound like mr @Kevin001 SMH


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because well then, I guess Kevin knows what's up >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because most guys seem to love girl on girl action. :wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because uke:flush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure what is going on but continue pls. opcorn


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my one and only xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because tell me something I don't know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :sigh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for sighing too much.

Banned for that cold rejection @Kevin001 lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I think I'm gonna go watch some girl-on-girl action in a bit. 

I need the stress relief


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because yesterday doesn't define today.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ban because women are God's greatest and most complexed creation. I wish he would of left a cheat sheet. :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for asking about cheat sheets cheater!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm very loyal, I would never cheat.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because is that whiz khalifa or something? I forget his name


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for questioning about @Kevin001's loyalty, both of you. smh

Ps: That guy is DJ Khaled lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ikr? The audacity.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Planned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 Dafuq? When did I question it? 

Banned for being a Dwight Howard fan. SMH.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that scrub is outta here, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'd be happy too if he leaves (if I was a Rockets fan) :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^ banned!

banned because I miss being in love, sigh. @Kevin001


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. Nobody cares :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i never questioned his loyalty I just made a reference to how cheat sheets are used to essentially "cheat" at school tests lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...sigh. I need to stop reading too many romance books :crying: lol

Everyone is banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're a catch. If I lived closer and was a tad bit younger, I would be all over you. Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because NOW you want to be a teen lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because if I was cupid, I'd throw an arrow at @flyingMint and @thekloWN
@Kevin001

banned, thanks lol...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because "shot, like an arrow through my heart, thats the pain I feel, I feel whenever were apart." 
@StephCurry Banned because I know  I'm ancient


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what does that make me lol? I'm older than you and @SaltnSweet


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because It makes you younger, I'm ancient for a teenager.  Your a young twenty something


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm 28.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm the only girl here  feels like paradise


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for enjoying sausage fests.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I can always ban you. :kiss:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's just me and you here >


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. you know that that meansopcorn


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for banning without a reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been waiting to ban you for awhile now, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for waiting a long time.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned for trying to ban a Moderator

Banned for letting him wait a long time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I didn't try I did.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having 41 blogs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having no blogs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having no blogs.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for only having 4,193 posts...a couple more and you'll be good 

Banned for being 25


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being young enough to be my child. :O
@SaltnSweet Banned for banning me in the voice thread! :O


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for exceeding the surprised-faced smiley per post limit.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not meeting the minimum requirement of smilies per post.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning me before any ninjas could shield the blow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because The Queen, @SaltnSweet said she loves all of you.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for having the same mood listed as me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am permanently pensive.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for joining a few months before me and having more posts than I have.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having pink text.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I don't know if you're a clown or a doctor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my 2nd favorite mod. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having favorite mods.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I honestly don't know any of the mods. 

Hi mods!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because I only know one of the mods and she's awesome


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned for being cheerful. NO HAPPINESS ALLOWED


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having no mood


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Banned for NOW I DO. HOHOHOHOHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for only having 53 posts...do 54 and I'll be happy  lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting her to make you happy, smh.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for wearing a red bow tie.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its cute huh? Also banned for being one of the most intriguing users on here......you're mysterious.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's cute when its not on a demon doll


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a flying mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an orbital mon with a mon status.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned For being a curried mon with a side of sautéed mushrooms.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that sounds good I'm hungry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@flyingMint You're a mint. Banned.

@Neo Banned because I thought Orb's join date was August 2015? I'm a confused mon.

Double ban for drinking Le*MON *juice.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your confusing it with mine :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have arrived!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because hi  welcome back to your kingdom


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that warm welcome. You have touched thia queen's heart :')


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause this queen has not relaxed all day...now she can


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being so nice! Aww. Where are all my people at?

@Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange @flyingMint @Neo @thekloWN @ stephcurry @Halfhardtim3s @8888 @StephCurry Banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause they'll arrive soon queen. Tigers are running a little late tonight


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because @SaltnSweet is not worthy of my time.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause what's wrong? :/


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @StephCurry is not worthy of my time either.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I hope you both work something out :/ queen


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we're just joking, lol :b @SaltnSweet is my favourite person on here.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for messing with me lol  (yes ik I'm quick to reply...that's just me  )


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Halfhardtim3s @SaltnSweet @StephCurry

You're all banned because I feel like banning multiple people. Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling stuff.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a curry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having no mood which means no feelings...


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for banning them before i could


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because there's too many teens on this thread. SMH


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@The Library of Emma Banned for still feeling Pensive after a month

Banned cause...idk just go with it.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@StephCurry banned for not appreciating the teens on this thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have become queen at such a young age with no king by my side. lol


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Halfhardtim3s banned for pointing out i still feel Pensive after a month


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@SaltnSweet @SamanthaStrange banned for not really banning me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not providing a reason little fairy!!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for being obsessed with think you're a queen :haha LOL! Think you might be delusional m8

@The Library of Emma Banned because I'm a teen too, lol (19).


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@The Library of Emma banned to fail to try to mention me

And banned for hiding a secret away from some of us


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because everyone acknowledges me as the queen. lol


On a more serious note, everyone is banned for giving lame ban reasons. Step up your game people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lmao. No-one does. also ur banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.

@SaltnSweet Banned for being the Queen Bee.









@*flyingMint* Banned for thinking I need a reason.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@StephCurry Banned for using a gif

And banned for using a bee and not a wasp...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not using a gif.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you don't have to provide reasons.

Put some respek on this thread


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@flyingMint banned for a flaming head (fire hazard)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in the Americas.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@The Library of Emma Banned for getting lost between the lines

Banned for not living in the Americas


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@The Library of Emma 
banning myself for a slow internet connection  man, i'm late to the game


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Permanently banned for being female.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Permanently banned for being male.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Halfhardtim3s banned for constantly changing his userpicture (cool pic, btw!)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@StephCurry Banned for not letting her be her gender

Banned for not realizing I usually do it once a month (and thank you)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I permanently ban all you silly teenagers


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning all of us silly teens when your a teen yourself


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because theres a lot of us in here, time to take over!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for still being worried


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I have every reason to be worried lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because in 9 months time, I won't be a teenager anymore and I don't know how to feel about that lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause in 6 years I'll be 20...eh not really worried


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you can thing about that in 9 months


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because 17 is the G.O.A.T age


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Banned for losing 4-3 to the Cavs in the NBA Finals after being 3-1 up


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

BANNED!! An NBA fan from the UK like me. Bro we're automatically friends IDGAF


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for finally finding an NBA fan from the UK on here, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I feel happy now


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because i just ****ing banned flyingmint on skype ! i am taking this banning **** to the WHOLE NOTHA LEVAAL , i aint playing yo ! WHo wanna get banned !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@goingcrazy Banned! BANNNED.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for banning that happy kid, i like seeing steph curry happy ,


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for... going crazy.... or getting even crazier.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol if my **** didnt take so long to load my bans would be more accurate


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being one crazy ****er :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Going crazy

BANNED
@StephCurry

extra banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being here for 2 years


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I've been a member for about 3 year+.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Unbanned cause I realized I made a mistake...*sneaks out the exit door*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Permanently banned for being male.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for banning one of your own kind.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for also being a male


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for calling me male. I am not. I checked.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

OMG. Both of you banned for assuming I'm a male, SMH.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

permanently banned for being a 14 year old, smh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for exposing yourself in public.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

**** this thread. Too active ATM.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being androgynous. Oh really?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a man. SMH


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Who said this thread was too active...yeah. Responses are FAST. BANNED!!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being goofy.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned for not being a man. SMH


Banned for being a woman. 

Awe, plbbb! I can't keep up. Hi Steph! Let's just say you're a woman too.

Fixed!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause damn, I was gone for like two minutes and this place blew up


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself. 
I ban you.
I ban everyone.
Banned.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because whatever YOU say is absolutely correct. *nods head*

Edit: and the queen has it. I had it right. Hoorah for me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

BANNED...cause of cute kitty sleeping. I'm allergic to cats


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in your mind.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because oegneogneg jigj4ig4i ghnenwi en ieg3igh34g34i gngf


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having an uneven amount of blog posts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a moderator. >


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a two-spirit person
@Silent Memory

Banned for being really nice and you're my fav mod


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a favourite mod, SMH.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because put some damn respeck on our girl @Silent Memory

SMH


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because I don't know what to ban you for. Who is Silent Memory?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not knowing who I am. 
@SaltnSweet Banned because you are nicer than me. (Thanks ).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living Down Under.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bermanently panned, all of you

inspired by @AllTheSame 
lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for bringing other people into this, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my favorite person.

ps: don't tell @Kevin001 or @SamanthaStrange


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*Silent Memory* for making me want to know who you are 

 @*SaltnSweet* for having a favorite person. haha


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm sure she's just joking lol. I'm nobody's favourite person.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because shut up kiddo. -.-

bannie pour etre ma personne préférée. RIP french

@sarafinanickelbocker

banned for trying to steal him from me


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@StephCurry but what if you're MY favorite person? :/

;b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being nice.
@SaltnSweet your French is ****ing terrible, lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. 

je ban moi.......


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SaltnSweet banned...who am I stealing?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for trying to steal Curry from me, lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You can have Curry, but you must share. 

Oh, and banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't like sharing what's mine. Sorry girl. :lol:laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being confused about your gender.....smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in B.K (Burger King)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you better put some respeck in my thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking it's your thread


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because you two are...erm..cute?  I don't know what I'm saying


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because










:rofl


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we are not a couple....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes. We are not a couple. Please don't start a controversy, @sarafinanickelbocker

chill @StephCurry, banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm already chill...? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for using "lol" too often, smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't. Also I thought you were leaving?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SaltnSweet @StephCurry, I wasn't trying to start a controversy.  and

Banned, for not using the correct soap.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I left for about 40 mins, went to a store to get some stuff. Okay end of story time.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for excessive twerking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos mushroom


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being relaxed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

B
a
n
n
e
d


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not stating a reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because

Just give me a *reason*
Just a little bit's enough
Just a second we're not broken just bent
And we can learn to love again
It's in the stars
It's been written in the scars on our hearts
We're not broken just bent
And we can learn to love again


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for self-banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because some words..or in this context, some bans are better left unsaid.

aaaand...I'm finally the top poster of this thread!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

OK? 

Banned for being proud of that :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I...I....don't know what to say:O

Banned for being permanently bent on banning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned :O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for leaving me speechless :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banaroooo!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mint.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to compete with me on being a professional flop. SMH.

:O

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...**** you lol -.- -.- -.-


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i don't compete, I am the one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because no you're not.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned 

Everybody here is bermanently panned for being a 1)Curry, 2)Mint, 3)Salt...

SMH.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being weird af.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because were all a little weird :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm just being happy/hyper and you don't appreciate that. Ouch. </3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I am the supreme weirdo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because OK


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Panned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Damned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Rammed!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

MC Hammed


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

**** you that was brilliant 

CANNED lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Panned Bermanently


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Banned because none of you have used the word 'Banned' on this page.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being the 22nd color of Blue


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned because mints don't fly


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a Funkey Monkey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spending too much time on here at your age. You should be playing kick ball or something, lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you're on here instead of playing sports, too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because don't worry about me, I'm worried about the kid. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for worrying about my lil bro @Halfhardtim3s. Our bloodline is made with royalty, he will be more than fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you guys have royal blood. :roll


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, regrettably, for speaking the truth. @SaltnSweet has gone mad...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking @SaltnSweet has gone mad


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am sane and happy lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being an awesome queen of Ban Kingdom


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being her puppet.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having your avatar as a puppet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for quoting Cortana 4 times in your signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling breezy too damn often.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for posting over 25,000 times in a little less than two years...telling me I'm on SAS too much...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disrespecting your elders.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself omg


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for turning from a humble lost girl to an egocentric ban queen.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause your amused


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being Kevvy 

p.s. Your voice reminds me of MJ's speaking voice (which is nice and soothing lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nice and soothing....nah but thanks.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being confused again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

HOLY **** REMOVE THAT ****ING PIC! Banned for posting grotesque images.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what's wrong you don't like clowns? Lmao.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*flyingMint* @*SamanthaStrange* @*SaltnSweet*

Requesting backup in the ban thread, backup in the ban thread.

Kevin is getting out of hand in here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned. :lol









@thekloWN Banned because that happens to be one of my favorite movies, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking scary movies, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because quick question. What do faeries eat?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because ice cream of course.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for scaring @thekloWN again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning his name again.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 I thought you were shy about posting images of yourself?
@SamanthaStrange banned for liking ice cream....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I am, lol. Wait.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww....what is that she is holding? A chicken nugget? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's a heart shaped cookie, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being permanently pensive. But hey at least I don't have to see you sad anymore .


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for that piece of **** avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't need no money, as long as I can keep dancin..cos I got *cheap thrills*

#sia


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for copying me


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning yourselves...yeah...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a professional flop.

Everyone is banned as well.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I banned myself cause I realized I entered the wrong kingdom...I entered Can Kingdom and not Ban Kingdom...idk where I got "Can" from...just go with it...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being obsessed with this ****ty thread

(yes I can call my own thread ****ty)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not liking your own thread


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that isn't even a reason...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because of reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this is my thread. tell someone that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the #1 poster in this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being u**y, a **** up and a massive f***ure.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wtf:squeeze


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because.. erm... what's a 'f***ure'? :wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. its failure.

All of you people are banned for posting here on a regular basis, myself included


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned

Yeah but why did you censor it lmao


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> I ban myself for being u**y, a **** up and a massive f***ure.


Banned because no you're not. No you're not and no you're not. Unbanned because you're bermanently panned instead

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a good guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

xD
@AllTheSame @StephCurry

Both of you are bermanently panned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ban


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

a


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

n


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

why did you put an "n" by itself, is this part of a joke i am not aware of? You're ban man. Hope you are doing great though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Look, all of you people are banned. 
@goingcrazy its a lil late, but @thekloWN said you're insane :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Going crazy thanks for the kind words man


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not banning me. What, am I not worthy of a ban now?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

no, you're not


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

whaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

youre banned @SaltnSweet *with a serious face like someone who just banned someone from the east would have*

@thekloWN did you say i was insane, banned for a 10 in rudeness :b


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i was going to use one of those banning stamps before from google but then was like "nah too predictable..like checkers"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the last couple of pages in this thread is a mess, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you on every word, Kevvy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because never change who you are.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for always being so sweet. Hugs


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for always being so salty. Hugs


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for being a klown doctor ....laughter is not the best medicine ..or is it..?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, I hate to quote the great @*Kevin001* , but:










Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Guys, I'm going to bed soon. Please don't give me nightmares :'( 

BANNED.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Good night. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because enough of the Klown gifs already....sheesh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because here's a middle finger to clowns for all the times they have scared the living daylights out of lil kids. SMH.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ditto. I vote we get rid of Klowns, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Kevin Love fan, SMH. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we just signed Eric Gordon and Ryan Anderson. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling bashful, ahem.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't help it. Too many people are being sweet to me, ahem.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is creepy and ugly and klown-ish af. Salty enough?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The ****? Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I dare you to be nice to mr @Kevin001


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm always nice to my man Kevin. I even offered him some yogurt.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because why do you freeze in between love and hate, just why?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not posting a video yet.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I asked @thekloWN a question. I demand an answer!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need this answered, lol. F-ck, marry, kill.....me, Steph, and Sam. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.

um. This is a very difficult question,

**** you, marry @StephCurry and kill @SamanthaStrange. sorry Sam, I still love you <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because good answers, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

okay your turn. F***, marry and kill...me, Sam and Klown.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because that question is rigged... Kevin, don't do what I think you're going to do...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because oh God did I mess up?

@SaltnSweet Banned for making this too easy. Kill the Klown, lol. F-ck you and marry Sam.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because good answer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned just banned. I have no idea what is happening anymore, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm so amused atm lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting amused over trivial things.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @thekloWN

f-ck, marry,kill.. @SamanthaStrange, @Going crazy and @Kevin001

Sorry lol, its the last time. xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll ban myself for being mischievous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for throwing my name in there. He is going to marry me duh. :grin2:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'd have to f-ck @SamanthaStrange, because I don't think I could get it up with my other two options. I would kill @Kevin001 and hide his body in the swamp behind his house, take his airboat and make my way down to the Gulf. I could hide in Cuba and grow out my hair and beard over the course of a year and then get a fake ID so I looked like @splendidbob. I'd take a boat to the UK and sneak ashore with my new disguise and kneel before @StephCurry in hopes that he'd marry me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stereotyping. I don't have a swamp near me or an airboat, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a mon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I don't know what a mon is.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what a mon is. (I don't know either)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being naughty kids :whipoke:evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling me a kid.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

kid means baby goat, i called you a goat essentially. Nah i was using it as a term of endearment towards the homies i be banning, so ban for taking it as a bad thing, look at the glass half full but i wouldn't drink out of that cup, jk :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned because there is only one G.O.A.T and his name is Michael Jordan.



SaltnSweet said:


> **** you, marry @StephCurry and kill @SamanthaStrange. sorry Sam, I still love you <3


Lol why marry me?? :O You should've picked Kevin instead, he is way more cooler and a better person in general. You don't even know what I look like plus I have a number of mental issues :lol :b


thekloWN said:


> I'd have to f-ck @SamanthaStrange, because I don't think I could get it up with my other two options. I would kill @Kevin001 and hide his body in the swamp behind his house, take his airboat and make my way down to the Gulf. I could hide in Cuba and grow out my hair and beard over the course of a year and then get a fake ID so I looked like @splendidbob. I'd take a boat to the UK and sneak ashore with my new disguise and kneel before @StephCurry in hopes that he'd marry me.


:haha How did I get into this? I wasn't even an option :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

StephCurry said:


> ^^ Banned because there is only one G.O.A.T and his name is Michael Jordan.
> 
> Lol why marry me?? :O You should've picked Kevin instead, he is way more cooler and a better person in general. You don't even know what I look like plus I have a number of mental issues :lol :b
> 
> :haha How did I get into this? I wasn't even an option :lol


Lmao. I have no idea. I thought you were one of the three, but apparently not. I guess my true feelings have been exposed...

Will you marry me?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i dont believe in marriage so i would just **** all of yous , i am kidding of course, intimacy with strangers freaks me out


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> Lmao. I have no idea. I thought you were one of the three, but apparently not. I guess my true feelings have been exposed...
> 
> Will you marry me?


:blush Of course! :grin2: Just don't tell SaltnSweet :wink2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You guys are all banned for making me read about who wants to marry me, and/or f*** me, and/or kill me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I wasn't involved. 0


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I literally got chosen for all 3 things. I got married, f***ed, and killed. Nice.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using a gif involving a Brit.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because it was all @SaltnSweet and @Kevin001. I was practically forced into it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I guess I married @Kevin001 then cheated on him with @thekloWN and then @SaltnSweet killed me, or something. Hmm. Okay, I'm done, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, because... Kevin's dead, too... I'm sorry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for killing Kevin because you wanted me all for yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he proposed to me not you. SMH.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a sexless marriage.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making assumptions about our sex life.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he's cheating on you, with me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:crying: Banned because you can have him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you always have @SaltnSweet. :heart


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I doubt that lol. I think there's some people on here she likes a lot more than me :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. For. Reasons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because idk what pensive means.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned. Does that girl have blood on her hands or is she wearing fingerless gloves?

@*StephCurry* Banned for banning so briskly when it's almost midnight in England.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being aware of timezones. And I don't sleep until 6/7 AM, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...

pensive;_ adjective-
_
engaged in, involving, or reflecting deep or serious thought.

@thekloWN My avatar? Fingerless gloves.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for providing definitions.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. omg you guys. I don't even know what to say. Just...banned. Also, how could you marry @thekloWN? :'( lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he pleases me in bed. Unlike_ someone _*cough*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned :O










je t'aime comme ca, and this is all I get in return. smh


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

HAHAH this deserves a good laugh, instead of a good ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

WTF. OMG YOUR LOCATION :O :O :O

Banned for banning _*my *_people from the East.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because 'you like me like this'...? You don't get **** in return because you don't put out lol. Mr KLOWN satisfies my needs


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'd do anything you want, if you promise to leave that sneaky klown.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't believe you.

my one and only @thekloWN :heart


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

:crying:

Banned because I love you too but I'm letting you go so that you'd be happy. Have a good life ahead with @thekloWN. :laugh:

*the feels *


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned. Did I say you can mention my husband?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @thekloWN has actually been cheating on you with @Kevin001 all this while.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned coz idc. At least he gives me sex


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you need to man up and speak with me about whatever that is bothering you. Cheating on me with sneaky klowns isn't right.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking we were ever a thing, lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. just...banned. It's over, _*I *_will leave. Klown around all you want honey. sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being cheerful after you murdered me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm trying to come to terms with the aftermath of a broken vow. Strange girls who klown around are the least of my concerns for now.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

haha wow, banned , all of you guys, for wilding out on a sunday, ya'll need jesus in your life


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's Monday (in the UK).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its Monday here as well.

YOU are also banned for being a mon.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ok, ya'll are good then, i might still ban someone from the east though, later on


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned

For

Reasons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned 

For

Abnormality.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned :O


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you are stripped off your crown as queen because we are starting a democratic republic without queens or kings, me and curry are doing this later, you can be the rich elite that controls the politics


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he's right.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I've decided to move to France and live near @Overdrive......I give up on you guys.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

overdrive is kool, havent seen that fellow in a minute, bring him to me or you will all be banned, got that?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.

He's probably busy ****ing women.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because he has sort of retired from SAS to chase after his lifelong dream of becoming a musician. :')


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! :eek


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned! ikr. I'm rooting for my french homie, lol. xD


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

of becoming a musician :') lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

one more thing, when you speak to overdrive, tell him i said hi and tht he is banned , very banned :')


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because um, you can't just go around banning people.

all of you are banned. :')


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol you aint fair, you tell people not to do something but then you do it saltnsweet, i guess since you are the queen right xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

wait, I tell people not to do something but then do it? :O

banned for making a statement without evidence. I'd never do such things, just ask @StephCurry, who is also banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

how did i even get involved in this web of bans, :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

禁止された
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in Japan. Can I take your place in Hawaii?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for taking my place in Hawaii because I don't want to go back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Super-banned for being a Japanese Orbital Mon.



SaltnSweet said:


> wait, I tell people not to do something but then do it? :O
> 
> banned for making a statement without evidence. I'd never do such things, just ask @StephCurry, who is also banned


yes you would do such things stfu


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Extra-ordinary ban for being a British Curried Mon. huh

and I ban myself for being a Singaporean mon, end of problem.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling cheerful.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being mysterious


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for implying I'm a mon, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what does mon actually mean?
@Amon banned for being the real mon.... lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for asking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a guy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't think I've ever felt cheerful in my life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling pensive for almost a week now. hugs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being salty.

@SamanthaStrange Me too. :hug :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bannie parce que tu es un bonne personne  :squeeze:kiss


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! Thanks but I'm really not.  I have so many issues it's not even funny. :sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I think it's possible to have a lot of issues and also be a good person.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because if you say so. :stu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I also have a lot of issues, so does that make me a bad person? :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! No of course not. That's not what I meant when I was talking about myself. Ah just forget it. :flush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm just messing with you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for messing with a celebrity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for messing with a faerie. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for messing with a klown.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for messing with a salty and sweet girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making ridiculous assumptions. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for messing with a sweet girl. Smh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I thought you had class?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for questioning the queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Bannes for questioning me. I'm using my phone to ban you people.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being too sexy, too sexy for this forum, too sexy for this shirt.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for waking me from a dead sleep. And goodnight.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@meepie banned for being my fellow brown sis

Everyone is banned as well.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Banned because that's just how the cookie crumbled


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

wohoo ! i get to ban Lola viola, for being so alpha you are banned, ok. Tone it down :b also being swagalicious :b jk you're the first i use tht term on 8 )


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a beta tiger, smh. just banned. banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i believe in redistribution of bans, **** has to be equal man so yea, you get your ban portion from me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @Kevin001 asked if you could marry him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all you guys are ridiculous.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being rude af, and because marriage is a scam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure what you are talking about, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Going crazy @Kevin001 @SaltnSweet @StephCurry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because omg! lol, bonjour. @Going crazy is probably super happy that the love of his life is back.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for speaking French.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because What is the worst thing that somebody has walked in on you doing?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling confused. Girl issues again? :O


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the heat is real at the moment.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sh*t just got real.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned for feeling confused. *Girl issues again?* :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trolling hard right now, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being incredibly soft spoken.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to steal someone from me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stealing @SamanthaStrange away from me. How could you?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being confused. Are you having a stroke?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if I am are going to save me or something? Lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am confused too. Are you a real clown?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I miss your old username and avatar. Had more originality.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because wait, what? that person changed their username? :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing. 
@StephCurry Banned because is it too late for me to hop on that GSW bandwagon? :grin2:


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for snubbing me.

I see how it is...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for actually being Brittany.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for being strange towards me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm concerned about you, you seem troubled.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned as usual


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, because I haven't done **** all day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being useless.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for not knowing.
> 
> @StephCurry Banned because is it too late for me to hop on that GSW bandwagon? :grin2:


LOL. There's going to be a ****load of GSW bandwagon fans this year, SMH. Can't believe KD man.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning on July 4th!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving this thread and thinking you can come back just like that. Sorry it doesn't work that way.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for still respecting KD after that ***** move :lol I was actually playing ball when I heard the news, I was like :wtf


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for whatever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for something and for taking your signature off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being busy.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in 2015.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning the Strange Lady.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're so sweet like honey after midnight, you melt my heart like chocolate in the sunlight

#sosweet


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos mon vibes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being American.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being sweet


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being narcissistic af. Go back on the 'compliment yourself' thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Who are you to tell me what to do? -.-


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Erm I'm a 2X MVP? Smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because idgaf my dear. Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because both of you guys need a time out, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because mr curry started it first. His fault!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 banned because **** you, I'm not a kid


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because **** you for not banning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lmao you think you're worthy of a ban :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You are permanently banned from SAS. Bye.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

OK I won't come back. Bye.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Aight unbanned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is officially doomed.....sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am doomed, so what difference does it make?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking crazy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am crazy, so what difference does it make?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! I already told you guys this thread sucks without the OG's


(lol jk :heart u guys)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because speak for yourself, lol.

Edit: Nvm, lol. *hugs*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I changed the posts. Also banned for feeling flirty too often.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have to go but I really like this fairy pic....

Also banned for judging me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a fairy fetish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for not having a faery fetish. 
@Kevin001 Banned because I have that one hanging on my wall. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I love you guys


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm back from holiday


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm at class now ;.;


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being here while in class.

Go learn something.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for advocating getting an education.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's July... where the test results at tho :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can multitask


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you're a nerd.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you are a klown.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for 173.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for 174


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for 2015, 19, 1,436, 12


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have got an elastic heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with posting song lyrics in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because it's July... where the test results at tho :b


Mine come out next Monday


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

Banned for "nothing" "Jan 2015" "female" and "4,267"

@StephCurry

Banned for being a Curry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^^banned for being a male.
@flyingMint @StephCurry

banned. all the best guys! My results should be coming out this/next week as well.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for her location.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for being so salty and sweet
@LiveWaLearningDisability banned for beating me to ban SaltnSweet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for sneaking in.

@LiveWaLearningDisability Banned because I did not get a mention notification when you mentioned me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@The Library of Emma Banned for living in a Library.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because there is just nothing better than to be banned by you.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@The Library of Emma 
Banned for Lost Between the Lines


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because banning you gives me an erection.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because idk what to say


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned for being my ninja sister. 
@thekloWN Banned for getting erections from banning people.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for your ________. Fill in the blank.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos my mama told me boys like them booty to hold at night


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SaltnSweet
Banned for listening to your Mama.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll ban myself. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for smelling like Teen Spirit.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SaltnSweet not allowed to ban yourself. Because that's just one thing girls can't do.... They can do everything else, just not that. :b

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I "feel" like it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

**** it. I ban myself. I ban you. Im banning everyone


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> ^^banned for being a male.
> 
> @flyingMint @StephCurry
> 
> banned. all the best guys! My results should be coming out this/next week as well.


You too!

Also if_ one_ more person bans me for being a curry... -.-

Try to come up with a more original reason guys. :serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a Steph.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SaltnSweet banned for using four letter words.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being male.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being a Sam.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting in this thread instead of popping fire crackers outside.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your Kevin001.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@LiveWaLearningDisability Yes I'm also male. I was just joking. 

@Kevin001 Banned for assuming I give a **** about America or its Independence Day, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male. @StephCurry banned for being a curry


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it looks like I have some serious praying to do. You guys are a mess, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stuff.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I love banning females.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because _I _need Jesus in my life. :')


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SaltnSweet banned because all you got to do is pray and ask him in.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for bringing Jesus into this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because may God bless all of us. 

Last ban for now. ciao


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange banned for being Pensive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being happy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm tired, but these fireworks won't let me sleep.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a tired klown.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a pensive fairy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for attracting weird crazy people.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because wow, thanks...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I doubt she meant you, lol. She clearly meant me! :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^banned

@StephCurry Banned because its not you. Someone else..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because strange people are the best!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree. Also, banned because the noise from fireworks is bothering me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I disagree. Rational and mature people are interesting. I mean strange people are awesome, don't get me wrong. My dearest @SamanthaStrange is strange and she is awesome

everyone is banned as usual


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

hahahahahhahhahhahhahaha


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Valley banned for reminding me of Batman's "the Joker" with that laugh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having a library :b

@SaltnSweet @StephCurry banned for having test results within a similar time frame. GOOD LUCK 

@Kevin001 banned because I passed through your territory, lots of riverrrssss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flying away.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^@samanthastrange banned for being in your 30s 

@flyingMint I actually have two more practical exams that I have to submit by the first week of august. *Gulps* Plus my final examinations starts late august. I'm jealous of you guys since at least you guys can relax at the moment. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for having good morals.

@flyingMint Banned because you came through Louisiana? How come you didn't hit me up, lol.

Edit: You've could of messaged me, next time I guess.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because I passed through but I don't know where you live lol
@SaltnSweet banned for not coming to the U.S. for extra summer breaks :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Good luck twin  (banned for being a mint.)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my twin too


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned!


Banned 'coz people have been looking at me like this for years.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'll look at them like this after they do that


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. do you write in your free time as well? @The Library of Emma


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for trying to find a writing buddy.

@The Library of Emma Banned for being delusional and for quoting me like you know me, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reasons. Many reasons.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a fairy


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@SaltnSweet i do, actually. @Kevin001 Banned for calling me delusional, and yes, i do know you...you're the guy with the freaky avatar, lol


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

@Kevin001 banned for having less morals


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned just banned.

@SamanthaStrange Banned!










@The Library of Emma Banned because my avatar is cool af and you know it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what are you talking about? I want a lot of things, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for wanting ice-cream.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

@Thelibaryofemma banned for getting the joke


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Ice-cream.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

@SamanthaStronge banned for wanting a lot of things


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I want me some vanilla ice-cream :<


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for misspelling mentions


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for flying leaves.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned because I want ice cream, always.

@flyingMint Banned because mint chocolate chip. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have Jerry, do you have Ben?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning Ben. :heart


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SaltnSweet I here by ban you until your Sweet falls off your Salty.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for trying to eat me AGAIN! lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being delicious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because mint flavored ice cream is goals.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@flyingMint Banned in the name of Texas.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my home would never ban me :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned in the name of Ben.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned in the name of Shiy.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban you in the name of the law.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned in the name of Mint


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban you in the name of flying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where is my one and only? Damn I feel like I've been searching forever. Girl issues...sigh.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for loosing his one and only.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not being his one and only lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for the bad joke.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where is my one and only? I need help in finding the one, sigh


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Bleh Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, blah blah


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

oh blah Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You're all planned!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you can't handle the truth.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for quoting _A Few Good Men_. I need a few good men. :lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you couldn't handle anymore than one. :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Lies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for scaring everyone away.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truthing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because now you're something (a mon).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to bed.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a strange Samantha lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for dancing bachata gracefully back and forward


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he's crazy


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being part of my club, the crazy club, the kool kids klub, jk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned for telling everyone of my dancing weaknesses lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Dude. You're a mint.



Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Dude. You're a curry. 

this is one spicy ban!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I actually never say 'dude' irl lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I say dude a lot, dude.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ban for saying dude a lot and yet you don't have a New Yawk accent despite living there lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm free, finally. lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

flyingMint said:


> Ban for saying dude a lot and yet you don't have a New Yawk accent despite living there lol


http://vocaroo.com/i/s09amRFEHt79

****in' banned, dude.

@*SaltnSweet* Banned for breaking free of your chains.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lolololololololololololol 

that's gr8 voice over work :b


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol sounds like an italian mobster


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

@Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange @StephCurry @thekloWN 
@SaltnSweet asked me to ban you all 
Heres what she had to say:

I googled if mints can fly.

This is the response I received.

first you must register your mint with the national mint administration
then you must take 97 hours of mint driving lessons
and then you have to perform a musical number wearing a mint green suit
then you visit the AIR TRAFFIC control center where you will be briefed by a klown on air traffic practices
then you stop and have some curry for lunch
but don't forget to stop and play with the kevin puppet on your way to the restaurant
once youre at the restaurant you should always let the strange samantha pay for your meal at the cashier, paying at the table only brings bad luck of unfulfilled ice cream wishes
and when your all full, you pack up and take the shiy road back to the beverly mint hotel where you'll rest once more before beginning your royal mint journey lol

You guys are all banned. Be blessed with bans and a good day ahead.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for taking hallucinogens... in excess... on a ****ing Monday... C'mon, man....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I have another message from @SaltnSweet

Who created a short story banning you all for participating in the story starring me.

It was a bright Monday morning. Mint was flying along the breezy wind, just floating by. His mind was however ruminating over a sneaky klown and his heinous deceptions.

He decided to land next to the air controller's office and he knocked on the door, to which Samantha opened with a strange frown adorning on her wrinkled face.
"Come in", she replied strangely and Mint was overwhelmed as he entered the office...

The scent of curry and ice cream filled the air as he flew his way around the room,searching for the man who was the main source of his nightmares.

His search came to a halt the moment his eyes landed on some delicious vanilla ice cream..
Just as he was about to devour it, a sneaky going crazy person came and banned him for life.
Mint left the office with a heavy heart and withered mintiness as he pondered over the unjust turn of events, but he vowed to fight for the cause of justice.
Done

You're banned. once more.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am back.

thank you @flyingMint for helping me out in my hour of need:/ (I was unable to access SAS)


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I'm trying to infiltrate your little group in the 'ban kingdom' so that I can someday take over as queen.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

because im crazy built with energy I wanna smash something.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s09amRFEHt79


Haha banned, that made me laugh :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being french.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you are one post away from having 3,000 posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my 3000th post


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the majority of your posts are in this thread, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned. No reason needed.
@thekloWN Banned for New Yawk accent.
@flyingMint Banned for doing @SaltnSweet 's dirty work. 
@SaltnSweet Banned because faeries are ageless.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned because I said so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her, thank you. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*Banned *because once upon a time, a town named Pangea was hidden in the depths of Mint's territory, where the most strangest and unique of people inhabited the sacred ban land. Ruled by a fair and just queen, happiness and equality was embedded in the kingdom's values. The town consisted of a small aristocratic family, consisting of the queen, a wannabe king @StephCurry, a faery princess @SamanthaStrange and her adamant suitor @Kevin001, a humble but flirtatious ladies man and the crown prince of the kingdom, @flyingMint, who was the Queen's best minty ally. But just as every story has a villain hell bent on disrupting everyone's peace and livelihood, an antagonist in the name of @The klown made his presence known in the most devious of ways. With his *striking looks, smoothly swept back dark hair and charismatic hillbilly accent*, the once harmonious kingdom where unity prevailed was in the verge of being torn apart the day @Klown001 stepped foot in the town of Pangea.

His stay in the town was not supposed o be permanent as he was merely passing by the area. However, his life purpose came to a halt when his path crossed with @SamanthaStrange and a part of his stone cold heart was on the verge of melting at the presence of the ageless faery. He decided to make Pangea his territory and pursue after the cold faery. However, tragedy strikes the kingdom when @SamanthaStrange was beyond exasperated at the shameless and relentless pursuits of both @Kevin001 and @thekloWN. Tired of being stalked and banned on a constant basis, she decided to unleash her faery power and banished both of them from the ban kingdom for all of eternity.

In the end, peace did prevail and everyone lived happily ever banned after.

(idk wtf is this, I'm sorry guys)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because 

"you could promise someone a thousand vows
but if your action speaks otherwise
then I guess it's time for you to take a bow" - a short poem by saltnsweet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a story teller.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

**** kevin durant


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because idgaf about that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not caring about sports.....sigh.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

A wise cat once said, your *** is banned kevin, for no ****ing reasons


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for causing @StephCurry stress...

@goingcrazy

banned for being colombian. peace out


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you have to enjoy the little things in life, like banning people from the east


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being obsessed with banning people from the East aka me...smh...this is cruel.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for shaking your head.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for popping up at random times.

@SaltnSweet Banned for not letting him ban people from the East.....that is cruel.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. What the **** did salty sweetness write up there?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. you got a problem, klown?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ban that mofo who called me insane !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love with @flyingMint


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because if I did, what would you do about it? Write me a story?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...I'm confused now. Did you just confess your feelings for mint?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@flyingMint banned because 








(inside joke)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@nobleson youre banned from skype,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for randomly banning people.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@nobleson idk you, but you are permanently banned.
@Kevin001 @Going crazy
eternally banned.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

You're banned, although I will give you a banana to eat on your way out.


----------



## nobleson (Apr 7, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> @*nobleson* youre banned from skype,


the **** bro


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for invading this thread and for swearing.


----------



## nobleson (Apr 7, 2016)

what kinda gay **** is this


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned just banned, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Respect this thread bro.
@Gothic Cupcakes
um...banned, its okay am not leaving and you can keep the banana.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

@nobleson
*Unbanned*


----------



## nobleson (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for invading this thread and for swearing.


**** this thread and ****, you kevin lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

nobleson doesnt like to be banned xD


----------



## nobleson (Apr 7, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> @*nobleson* youre banned from skype,


:get you into this stupid bandwagon **** ?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because well idk


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lool nobleson i am going to ban you forreal for being a ****


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! And people wonder why I avoid the chat room like the plaque.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because honestly tru


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

there is usually some bad apples in both, i take the chat over the forums though. I mostly just post here and a few other ones from time to time lol


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol nobleson scared everyone away, apologies for bring that dick in here, he is usually okay. xD


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being crazy since 2012.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the same reason except from 2007


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flying in the no mint zone again.

@*SaltnSweet* Banned because that was the best story ever.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for piglet avatar. :heart


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for piglet avatar. :heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for copying me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having brown eyes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing my eye color. Stalker.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I guess because of your avatar, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I think her eyes are amber. :b


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol tht was the end of the world and went crazy, jk. Banned for um being a chameleon of voices and impersonations @thekloWN

and @SamanthaStrangebanned for being a more mild level of mysterious than Amon


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because he's Colombian


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being Englandian


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Texan.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> *Banned *because once upon a time, a town named Pangea was hidden in the depths of Mint's territory, where the most strangest and unique of people inhabited the sacred ban land. Ruled by a fair and just queen, happiness and equality was embedded in the kingdom's values. The town consisted of a small aristocratic family, consisting of the queen, a wannabe king @StephCurry, a faery princess @SamanthaStrange and her adamant suitor @Kevin001, a humble but flirtatious ladies man and the crown prince of the kingdom, @flyingMint, who was the Queen's best minty ally. But just as every story has a villain hell bent on disrupting everyone's peace and livelihood, an antagonist in the name of @The klown made his presence known in the most devious of ways. With his *striking looks, smoothly swept back dark hair and charismatic hillbilly accent*, the once harmonious kingdom where unity prevailed was in the verge of being torn apart the day @Klown001 stepped foot in the town of Pangea.
> 
> His stay in the town was not supposed o be permanent as he was merely passing by the area. However, his life purpose came to a halt when his path crossed with @SamanthaStrange and a part of his stone cold heart was on the verge of melting at the presence of the ageless faery. He decided to make Pangea his territory and pursue after the cold faery. However, tragedy strikes the kingdom when @SamanthaStrange was beyond exasperated at the shameless and relentless pursuits of both @Kevin001 and @thekloWN. Tired of being stalked and banned on a constant basis, she decided to unleash her faery power and banished both of them from the ban kingdom for all of eternity.
> 
> ...


wtf is this cringey **** lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it's a bunch of words neatly structured together to form two paragraphs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting enough sleep.
@StephCurry Banned for not enjoying that story. How dare you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because she knows I'm joking (I think)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I didn't get enough sleep, either.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for banishing your two suitors, smh.

I ban myself for being up all night:/
@StephCurry and @The klown , both of you are ****ing banned for being ninjas. ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking I have two suitors, when in reality, I have none.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because what is a suitor?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because....ask @Kevin001.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because a suitor is one of those yogurt eating folk who court a lil' sweet fairy and feed her endless tubs of caramel ice cream.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a minty mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this is my 4,300 post.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having brown eyes. @Kevin001 @SaltnSweet @thekloWN @flyingMint @SamanthaStrange @Going crazy @Overdrive


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because, damn, there are a lot of us.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the love story of a mint and a klown is so beautifully poignant and touching :')


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for implying they're gay.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Reasons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of elaboration on such reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am allergic to people named Steph :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because how can you be allergic to this?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

just banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Just.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

This was planned, you are banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Planned. Mint.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the sister I never had <3


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned. canned. fairy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because creo en ti


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned once more


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because keep calm and dance bachata..or bhangra


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for creepy avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for no avatar and for thinking her avatar is creepy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i only danced because I had to lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a dancing mint.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a pensive mon :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a salty queen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange banned for trying to control my thoughts, lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being my queen and sister.

@StephCurry Banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for having brown eyes. @Kevin001 @SaltnSweet @thekloWN @flyingMint @SamanthaStrange @Going crazy @Overdrive


lol we rule , how does steph know i have brown eyes, creep ! jk lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

wait holy **** i just realized that

ARE YOU A SPY @StephCurry


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it is the most common eye colour therefore I just made an educated guess >


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned just for being so darn minty.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@sarafinanickelbocker - banned for also having brown eyes
@flyingMint @Going crazy - I already know what klown/kevin/saltnsweet's eyes look like, and most of the people from your ethnic group have brown eyes, so I just assumed you are brown eyed  I'm jelly though lol. I wish I had brown eyes.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@StephCurry banned, because what?! lol If you say so.

aaaaaannnd banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja. 
@StephCurry Banned for being jealous of people with brown eyes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm jealous of a lot things, lol...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being jealous of a lot of things. Maybe we're jealous of you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:roll Banned for being ridiculous...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being absurd.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being strange.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a weirdo.

Oh, I just got that. "Strange!"


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a blue eyed dragon @StephCurry and also Sara


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how did i get ninja banned so hard. 
@StephCurry banned for being a smart curry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...since when did @StephCurry see kevin/klown/my eyes?? :O

(using sas from my phone if you're wondering lol)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

(banned in parenthesis)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!
@SaltnSweet Banned for being on SAS on your phone.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for skipping me, you sack


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I didn't, I said banned, and now I say banned again!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being sacked


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself because you guys make me smh.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for shaking your head at people. smh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> banned for being a blue eyed dragon @StephCurry and also Sara


Banned because I don't have blue eyes lol


flyingMint said:


> Banned because how did i get ninja banned so hard.
> @StephCurry banned for being a smart curry.


Banned for being an even smarter mint.



SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because...since when did @StephCurry see kevin/klown/my eyes?? :O
> 
> (using sas from my phone if you're wondering lol)


The post a pic of your eyes thread lol

& you're all banned for mentioning me 3 posts in a row, wtf


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i have to go check out that eye thread lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because hell no I'm not that girl, I still wanna be the leader of the ****ing free world, yeah I'm a big dreamer, yeah I'm a believer. No, you can't slow me down. I built this house from the inside out, block by block. (My life goal perfectly played out in a song) #standbehindthemusic


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lyrics

@Going crazy here u go lol http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/post-a-picture-of-your-eyes-1768258/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having pretty eyes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because wow thank you :blush Although I really hate them myself lol... just feels like it makes me look alien.. :flush

@SaltnSweet - I thought you had a pic there? Why'd you remove it?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i seen the eyes, kool and thanks for sharing, banned for having kool eyes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a nice person  I wish I knew you guys irl.
@StephCurry banned. Uh i didnt remove it? You do have pretty eyes.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, it said "this eyes from east were removed" or something, maybe i banned them


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I think I remember seeing Curry's eye. It was hazel???


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone is banned.........for multiple reasons.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for sneaking in.

@*flyingMint* Banned for being a fine mint.

@*SaltnSweet* It is not there anymore, it says _image removed_.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because we both got ninja banned :wtf
@Kevin001 Banned for sharing the same name as KEVIN Durant... SMH... :no

@Going crazy unbanned for a brilliant ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Yea its removed. What the sorcery....might upload when I get back home again I guess.
@Going crazy banned because I find a huge souce of satisfaction when it comes to banning people from Columbia. 
@StephCurry banned for life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because upload what? Nvm.....yolo.

@StephCurry Banned for killing this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

OK fine I'll log out now. Have fun.



SaltnSweet said:


> @Going crazy banned because I find a huge souce of satisfaction when it comes to banning people from *Columbia. *


COLOMBIA* @Going crazy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned because I am blocking you from skype and sas for eternity if you don't change that ugly *** avatar.
@StephCurry banned. Do I know you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for threats.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for threats.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are weird af but I love you guys.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sleeping while on SAS.
@flyingMint Banned for jinx.

Goodnight all.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have a phobia of mint and curry.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for not being an all nighter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because goodnight folks.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because why are you afraid of me? lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because off topic but babies are adorable


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling wicked creatures 'adorable'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that is very offensive :O
@StephCurry disagrees. Lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Funny, I don't see StephCurry anywhere. Are you sure you're not hearing things? Banned for dementia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a confident young man.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this kingdom needs a heir


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because good luck with finding one, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...Once upon a time, there was a girl named SaltnSweet who stood in front of a fountain with her eyes focused on the dollar coin that she held in the palm of her hands. She had one little wish and that was to ban @StephCurry and @Going crazy permanently. Just as she was about to throw her coin in the fountain, an old faery in the name of @SamanthaStrange made her presence known and offered her three wishes but with one condition. SaltnSweet was beyond elated and surprised to come face to face with a mystical creature that she had only read about in her books, but her curiosity won control and she found herself acquiescing to the faery's proposition.

The ancient faery prompted salty about three wishes that her heart desired, to which she replied that firstly, she wanted to see Curry and Going Crazy be banned, secondly, to have a successful reign as a queen and thirdly, to have the best supplies of chocolate cupcakes catered to her. A chuckle left the faery as she nodded smugly. She promised to fulfill every one of Salty's wishes, if she agreed to one condition. Confused, Salty demanded to know what the condition was. With a smirk gracing the ancient faery's face, she leaned in and mentioned that all of Salty's three wishes would be granted if she could in return send @Kevin001 and @thekloWN to @SamanthaStrange's faeryland so that they could resume work as the new fairy minions. Salty felt her world spinning around as she mulled over making the right decision. After some serious contemplation, she realized that banning @StephCurry and @Going crazy was more important and willingly agreed to exchange kevin and klowny as the faery's new minions.

In the end, everyone lived happily ever after and everyone is banned as usual.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nice story, the smirking and leaning in part was kinda cute. Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.
@SaltnSweet Also banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an evil faery.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I love pouty Tinker Bell, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting pictures


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.



SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because that is very offensive :O
> 
> @StephCurry disagrees. Lol





thekloWN said:


> Funny, I don't see StephCurry anywhere. Are you sure you're not hearing things? Banned for dementia.


 @SaltnSweet - Lol? I hate babies they're loud and annoying af, as well as a nightmare to look after.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating babies.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! I reckon most people do :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stating something that most people would not admit to, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm not your minion worker.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned because you're too outgoing :lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're a millennium man.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I beg to differ, babies melt my heart but they are probably hard to look after lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I grew with 2 significantly younger siblings so I have first-hand experience lol. I still vividly remember when they were babies...  :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's interesting, I have never had much experience with babies cos only child plus most of my cousins are either teenagers or older than me, so...

I'll ban myself for bringing up babies in this thread lol, how random.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm a solitary man and babies betray my desires to chill out and be alone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a loner.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning our faery minion worker, how could you. and innocent..._you_? lmao.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being like every typical naive young girl and thinking that babies are amazing, lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for labeling me as a "typical naive young girl", lololol. Most women probably adore babies, no big deal lol, deal with it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just looking for my Plain Jane. Plus I'm nobody's slave, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

uh, I ban myself for being an average plain Jane.

You are banned because you ain't no boss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disrespecting me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disrespecting me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, put some respeck on my thread people and come up with original bans, please.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not eating enough protein.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having cable.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for mispelling 'respect'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have a soft side for Curries and mints and everything sweet, but curries especially I guess


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going crazy on us again.....sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't recall ever being sane in the first place.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for calling the fairy crazy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja. 
@Kevin001 Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I thought I already bonded with you? :crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am your sister!!!! what about our bond?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet @Kevin001 Both banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um I will always care for you. You're like a bad habit that I can't kick, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because this thread has turned into an episode of Dawson's Creek again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry. It always seems like you guys have more fun without me, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for self loathing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's more like an episode of Moody's Point lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for speaking of shows I've never heard of.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

SaltnSweet said:


> Banned because...Once upon a time, there was a girl named SaltnSweet who stood in front of a fountain with her eyes focused on the dollar coin that she held in the palm of her hands. She had one little wish and that was to ban @StephCurry and @Going crazy permanently. Just as she was about to throw her coin in the fountain, an old faery in the name of @SamanthaStrange made her presence known and offered her three wishes but with one condition. SaltnSweet was beyond elated and surprised to come face to face with a mystical creature that she had only read about in her books, but her curiosity won control and she found herself acquiescing to the faery's proposition.
> 
> The ancient faery prompted salty about three wishes that her heart desired, to which she replied that firstly, she wanted to see Curry and Going Crazy be banned, secondly, to have a successful reign as a queen and thirdly, to have the best supplies of chocolate cupcakes catered to her. A chuckle left the faery as she nodded smugly. She promised to fulfill every one of Salty's wishes, if she agreed to one condition. Confused, Salty demanded to know what the condition was. With a smirk gracing the ancient faery's face, she leaned in and mentioned that all of Salty's three wishes would be granted if she could in return send @Kevin001 and @thekloWN to @SamanthaStrange's faeryland so that they could resume work as the new fairy minions. Salty felt her world spinning around as she mulled over making the right decision. After some serious contemplation, she realized that banning @StephCurry and @Going crazy was more important and willingly agreed to exchange kevin and klowny as the faery's new minions.
> 
> In the end, everyone lived happily ever after and everyone is banned as usual.











lol but cool story forreal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..
You can't see this ​


----------



## nobleson (Apr 7, 2016)

sorry everyone for being kind of a dick on here...i was mostly joking around and I apologize for saying **** you kevin I wasn't being serious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for apologizing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm back and no, I'm not ready for a battle.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Hello, its me, i was wondering if you would like a ban from me?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned from the other side, I must have called a thousand times...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for quoting ****ty lyrics


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being SASsy :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being obsessed with this thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nameless, genderless, avatar-less....smh..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for overusing 'smh'. SMH


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I like my eggs scrambled.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. No-one cares.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because once upon a time, there lived a grumpy boy in the name of @StephCurry who was obsessed with banning people for unfortunate reasons like being a mon and loved his basketball with a passion that not even @Kevin001 Durant could compete with.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

BANNED! Stfu abut Kevin Durant I don't wanna hear about him no mo. He deserves 0 respek from anyone I'm getting sick of reading/hearing about him. Bandwagon *****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for overreacting.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you wouldn't understand... @Kevin001 knows where I'm coming from lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're right, since I don't even know who Kevin Durant is, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because good, keep it that way lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a curry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because as I was saying, once upon a time there lived a grumpy boy in the name of @StephCurry. The moment a girl named SaltnSweet brought up Kevin D****t, the already grumpy boy became even more overwhelmed and agitated. Salty was a usually humble girl but when it came to grumpy people like Curry, her anger issues rose to surface. She decided to remain calm and give him a chance to get over his enormous narcissism but that didn't seem to work. So she sid what she could do best, she permanently banned him. Salty's epic choice of banning failed to resonate well with mr grumpy and soon things brews for the worst, paving way for an eruption of cataclysmic consequences forcing the curry to loose his throne and hand it over to the queen of sweets.(co written by Salty and Minty)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for writing stories.
@flyingMint Banned for being a mint.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being pensive.
@SaltnSweet how am I 'narcissistic'...?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Hmm, where do I begin? (Constant references to you being "Back-to-back MVP", "GOAT" etc) is my evidence lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not the GOAT lmao.. just the GOAT shooter.. and the GOAT of this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for bringing our Lord and Saviour into this.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. May you always stay enlightened my dear.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because jk I'm not religious


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for every reasons imaginable.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself because I'm not sure if I should sleep or get up and eat breakfast. Major life problems obv..lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because why not both?
@SamanthaStrange banned for being a sam


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the queen has returned lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because wtf is this?









@thekloWN Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that is going to be deleted for bypassing the swear filter, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I dont ****ing care xD the queen follows no rules, jk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a rebel. :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for obeying rules.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for chaos.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for posting on SAS.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for dreaming to this thread's GOAT. Lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for finally reaching your goal as top poster in this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning a teenager.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a guy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for misandry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what to use as a signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I can ban you in whatever way I want, cos rebel yo


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being immature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being sweet enough


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am bored.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm bored too. sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. >

@*sarafinanickelbocker* Banned for not being in this thread right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have "faerophobia", a fear of ancient faeries..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@SamanthaStrange Banned, because "here I am!" 

And banned for being apart of the ban kingdom. Buahaha!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this thread cannot be active without a mushroom tip present.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because stfu man. -.-


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

everyone is banned lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :rofl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Amazing Phil has that mushroom lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned. 

Whoah, that mushroom! lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for that beautiful username :')
@StephCurry Excuse me, you are banned and screw you. you're welcome.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because screw you and you're welcome. And thanks. And stuff. :lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because it's hard to ban you. 

Edit: and you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling breezy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a......................
a.........................
teenager.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for ageism.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

dude,you're banned for being a 1997'er..


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

banned because 
*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^Banned.
@SaltnSweet Banned for the same reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um...banned for being older than me by a month. ancient mon vibes :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a curry but not for being against ageism! FIGHT THE POWER!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mint.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because teenagers, especially 19 year olds are annoying.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because youre a teenager :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're also a teenager.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm not a teenager:O I'm ageless and genderless


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am not a teenager.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because youre a fairy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being minty fresh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because may the ban thread RIP.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the need to learn how to drive keeps on running through my mind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having thoughts of flying mints running through your head.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because you don't know that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having an avatar.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not. Thanks for the hint. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because a day without sunshine is like, you know, night.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because isn't that someones signature, oh wait lol it is!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a young'un.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in your prime.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being an athlete.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm a damn good-looking athlete too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm a damn good-looking writer too(I wish lmao).


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you are  

Everyone is beautiful in their own special way.

(except me, I'm a trashcan lol)


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by philosophy and by the south west,
this ban was also brought to you by, the "," , we take commas for granted, they give us nice pauses that give meaning to the words we say


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

aww. thank you mint...but I kindly refute. 

lmao, you aren't a trashcan. I see a Nicholas Sparks level of potential in your writing aptitude xD You will go far. 

Banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because i am not mint, i never danced bachata gracefully back and forward,


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being crazy


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for not being crazy...or are ya?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I _am _crazy as ****, lol... :sigh


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because damn straight! *high five*

erm...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lel


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being part of the double-ninja'ing above.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because (I think I've said this before) nijas are cool!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......I need no reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm crazy and weird too high five people!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for YAY! High five all y'all crazy people!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the craziest one here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because j'aime tout le monde


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because does that mean I'm hot? :grin2:


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for wishing it so.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! Means she loves the whole world (I think...?)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning 

no it means she loves all the world, banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, that's literally the same thing -.-


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned, because pirates are cool too.







...and lucky for you, they don't eat mints.

Also, someone is surely banned for ninja banning, even though ninjas are cool. (It's Steph)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lol that was funny 
@StephCurry it was meant for Kevin but then you ninja banned me so I didn't bother mentioning, sorry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wanted to say I love everyone in french, but uh...clearly, I believe I spelled it wrongly..*Sheepish smile*...lol..oops..


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for misspelling words in French, because I'm fluent in French...not! AND for being sheepish.









BANNED ninja! (even though ninjas are cool)

Oh, no ninjas. Wow!

Meanwhile






Not sure I like it as much as the original.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

gurl.....you're too hyper

Banned


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Hey now...

BANNED!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not being hyper enough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have an announcement to make. I have officially discovered the definition of our sacred term, "mon".

Mon MEANS "The sacred son" in our Pangean language.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll ban myself.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for "sheepish smile" lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for making me crazy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a mon who is obsessed with banning this eastern mon...smh..


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for making me crave something salty and sweet.

*suddenly becomes depressed over not having more snacks in the kitchen*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not adequately filling your kitchen cabinets with delicious snacks.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for not buying them for me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for expecting me to buy you snacks when I'm currently on the Tuna fish sandwich and Peanut Butter & Jelly budget.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for liking peanut butter, and eating it with jam.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being the best Moderator I know


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for taking nice photos.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for saying 'mozzies'.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you're wrong, they're "mosquitos" when I think about them.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not adding an "E" in "Mosquitoes"


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being better at spelling than I am.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having a cool avatar


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for having a cooler avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having your avatar sideways


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her......thank you....phew.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for being from the South.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being from the East Coast


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for not letting me inside his mind.

*hannibal lecter grin.*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for wanting to enter my mind


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for banning her......t*hank you....phew*.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Banned for wanting to enter my mind


Banned for loosing the keys.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for holding the keys to my mind


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for somehow knowing I have keys to my mind...I thought I left them inside my mind *checks under carpet*


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you have keys in your head, and that would hurt.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for having too much cat hair stuck to their carpet.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Silent Memory said:


> Banned because I don't think you are really Brittany.


Banned for actually being a bird.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I don't hve cats, I'm allergic lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for being allergic to such beautiful creatures.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being stressed...calm down lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for not giving me chill pills.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not getting them yourself  *hands chill pills*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling crappy:/


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

banned for not being a medical doctor. @Halfhardtim3s


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I'm too young to be a medical doctor


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, because I'm a doctor.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Halfhardtim3s said:


> Banned cause I'm too young to be a medical doctor


Banned for lying about age.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I never lied about my age lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you're really 78.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

banned for being an immortal alien.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not being an immortal human...Idk where I was going with that...just go with it


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

banned for discovering what color my shower curtain is by using alien technology.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@ActuallyBrittany Banned cause I can see everything...even your mind cause yours has no Keys lol 

Banned for using Selena Gomez gif


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

banned for not getting their memory erased by the alien. @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I really can't read you. You give off bad mon vibes though.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@ActuallyBrittany Banned for still being stressed after Chill Pills

Banned for still being confused


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being so philosophical and wise at such a young age


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being so nice


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being 14


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 23


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being 91.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for being an MVP !!!! MVVVVVP browwww !!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a good mon.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned myself because i'm running away


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for abandoning us.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my heart is broken


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because maybe I can help you rebuild it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because
You could be my unintended
Choice to live my life extended
You could be the one I'll always love
You could be the one who listens
To my deepest inquisitions
You could be the one I'll always love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ain't nobody listen to that garbage. :laugh:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for insulting garbage


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a kev


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a mint.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for being a ventriloquist dummy with no name!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for feeling Angelic.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being visibly online.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for only writing one blog


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for writing no blogs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not writing blogs either lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for feeling "Blah"


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being tired.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon named Steph.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Steph is a cool name.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for still being the best player in the league.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for agreeing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not klowning around


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

*( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can't go on living in the memories of our song...*sings like a dying cow* I'd give my alllll to have just one more night with you. Okay done xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, stfu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! :O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'd risk my life to feel your body next to mine. Cos I'd give my all...to feel your love ohhh. Lmao ok fine I'll stfu now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. :roll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. >


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because oh when you kiss me, I know you miss me and when you hold me, the world just goes away.

#shaniatwain its a crap song but whatever


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :kiss:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned... uke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! 0


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. :kiss


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for being lazy and just saying, "Banned," to people.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

*<( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)>*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not being lazy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the ocean is a reflection of the sky's color


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

*<( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)>
*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats not even a proper ban.
Everyone is banned.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

*¯\_ º ω º _/¯*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@JustThisGuy Banned by Dorothy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that super weird ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it was an inside joke, sorry, lol.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

乁(ʘ ʖ̯ʘ)ㄏ


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

@SaltnSweet Banned because inside jokes aren't...despite usually being weird. In which this case it is. And so banned for calling us out!

@SamanthaStrange Ninjas are auto-banned.

@itjsch Banned for misspelling "soldier" in status.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

(づᗒ!ᗕ)づ


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself. hope I don't die of a panic attack lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I hope you're okay. :squeeze


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I did? where? I want to see proof!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not paying attention. You banned me for banning myself, but I think that ban was meant for @SaltnSweet because she banned herself, I did not. Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in the northern hemisphere


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for howling at the moon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for yesense
@SamanthaStrange Banned because it wouldn't have happened if you weren't a ninja! :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having an obsession with pretzels.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for drinking hot chocolate.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being pensive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning me for being pensive.

@*SaltnSweet* Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Steph Curry is lousy, fairies are ugly and mints are too beta.

you wanna fight m8?









@SamanthaStrange


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Stfu Stephen Curry has an incredible work ethic.

Also banned because I wanna see this girl-on-girl action


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for egging people in distress on.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I detest your stupid fairy ***.

@StephCurry stfu, banned permanently. -.-
@thekloWN banned because klowns make my heart a skip a bit faster *.*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^ Banned

@SaltnSweet banned because if I get perma-banned you'd be upset, so stfu


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because if I was perma-banned, you'd be more upset so stfu mr grumpy.
@SamanthaStrange


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for aggressive language.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned for thinking I care

@SaltnSweet How would I be more upset? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos screw you.

-.-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Just Banned.

@*thekloWN* Banned for non-aggressive language.

@*SaltnSweet* Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banana


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not using dancing bananas. :evil:banana


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I hate developing feelings for people. I was much happier as a shut-in, rofl.
@StephCurry banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for catching feelings.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos love makes the world a better place, @StephCurry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. Whatever.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Sigh.

@*SaltnSweet* Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry . :serious: :kiss 
@SamanthaStrange banned! we are sisters, its all cool now


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for accepting the apology.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for not appreciating a true classic like Lilo and Stitch.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 11 years older than me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the missing pieces of @SaltnSweet 's jigsaw puzzle. :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being ridiculous...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being ridiculous enough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned because you are the missing pieces that completes my jigsaw puzzle:') lol
@SamanthaStrange banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a jigsaw


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have officially given up on you. smh, I can't do this anymore. Goodbye.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I already gave up on myself, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. :O 

stfu and do something about your career and life instead of giving up just like that. SMH.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for telling me what to do.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have the rights to tell you what to do. -.- :kiss


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because no you don't, you ain't my mama (although I don't listen to her either lol)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. opcorn


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for 4,3*69 *posts

(sorry @Neo I have to mention you every time this happens)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 69 is tech for koi fish


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I don't what that means.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you leave me speechless...sigh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I have that effect on everyone.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because a spicy, sassy curry would indeed leave anyone speechless.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry ikr, like omg, you leave me questioning everything that I've ever known and like, omg, you're like the best person I've ever known, like, omg. Banned. j'aime comme ca
@flyingMint

mints are precious, banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Big Bang Theory is an insult to nerd culture and pervades the recycled themes of crappy sitcoms. BAZINGA BANNED!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for truth. Can't stand that show.

@SaltnSweet @flyingMint banned because I didn't mean it a good way....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm confused now:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for confusion.

@JustThisGuy Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because there's no lecturer in my class atm and a few guys and a girl next to me are speaking about porn fetishes and deep throat and I'm like what the ****? sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in porn class.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not being in class.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. :/


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not joining in the conversation lol 

just kidding :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for 1,500 posts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Each of you are banned for being a mon, which means "the sacred son" in our holy pangean language. Be blessed with bans, everyone.

I ban myself for being weird. peace out lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making up definitions.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 

HOLFYLJ I HAVE 1,500 POSTS 
WOWE 
SUCH POST 
SO 1,500


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for doge


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the byzantine empire has nothing on our ban kingdom


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because she's a girl


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

⎝▰﹏▰⎠


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

both users above are banned for being male mons.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning mons


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Mint. Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Curry. Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Mons are the sacred sons of our ban kingdom. You are all sacred mons. Long live mons, banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I knew that was going to be your exact response :lol

also curry > mint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned :O 


I thought we were supposed to be equal twins


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hereby declare my undivided loyalty and love to my mons aka sacred sons of the pangean kingdom.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ stfu and get out the way
@flyingMint Banned because I'm joking  :hug You're the smart and better twin. I'm the one who's a flop IRL lol...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. **** you and stfu and never speak to me again. bye.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for cursing. Since when have you spoken with such crude language?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for generalizing my location, I never got my chocolate 

@StephCurry banned bc, stand aside, I'm enough of a flop for the both of us! :b and stop saying you're not smart. I'm sure you are. Still waiting on those test results


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by skype and bachatas, lol i will stop xD


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for generalizing my location, I never got my chocolate
> 
> @*StephCurry* banned bc, stand aside, I'm enough of a flop for the both of us! :b and stop saying you're not smart. I'm sure you are. Still waiting on those test results


How close was I? Are you a San Antonio man?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for klowning around.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not banning. If you're not gonna take banning seriously then why are you in this thread, smh.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh ifs Kevin. Banned for getting in there before me.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

By ifs I mean ffs. Just to clarify.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for b*tching right now, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being female.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*noydb* Banned for suggestion anyone 'got in there' with me. I don't swing that way. Unless you pay me generously.

@*StephCurry* Banned for cutting the ban line.

@*Kevin001* Banned for taking adderall and loitering in the ban thread again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning me

@thekloWN banned because... how dare you. First Dallas, and now San Antrashnio? lol jk (i love SA but no I'm not from there)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for wanting $$$


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Did I just get triple banned? That's messed up. smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Black lives matter yall.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because every time I see your username it reminds me of Kevin Durant :x


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better show some respect on the name Kevin.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for holding grudges against durante

@Kevin001 banned because yes, they do. We all need to do better. Stay strong, you can't be stopped.

YOU ALL ARE GOING TOO FAST LMAO


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because every time I see your username it reminds me of Kevin Durant.

**** this thread. It's too busy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, **** Kevin Durant, biggest ***** in the history of the NBA.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, let it out twin, let it out!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being minty fresh.

@StephCurry Banned because show some damn respect bro. He is now the best player on your team, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banning ^ (whoever) for posting right before me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned because idgaf, you're high as **** I'm still the best player in the league, plus that **** ruined the ****ing NBA I hope he's happy. ***** *** *****


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because Kevin Durant will be the man next year, just go with it.

@noydb Banned for the lame ban......you'll learn, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

BANNED ! I will not just 'go with it', it's a load of bull****. It's still my team BTW so put some respek on it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because in time you'll see......this is a beautiful thing.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for calling my ban lame.  I put a lot of thought into it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry. :rub


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because apology _not_ accepted.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being difficult right now.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being difficult _all the time_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Kevin Durant is perfect in every way. @StephCurry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself because I was just kidding lol.


----------



## Galactic Voyage (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because you banned yourself. lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being new here...welcome to SAS


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for making me feel old af.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling old


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being old enough to be my lil bro


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being old enough to be my older sis.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being young enough to do dumb sh*t and get away with it. I remember those days....sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting to get away with doing dumb stuff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hey you're not suppose to be here this early, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am not really here. I am a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you really are, lol. At times I feel like I know you then other times I'm like...hmm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for smiling. :blank


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for frowning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for still feeling Pensive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am permanently pensive. :b

@thekloWN Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Halfhardtim3s Banned for getting a few droplets of pee on the toilet seat this morning.

@*SamanthaStrange* banned for somehow knowing I was banning and slipping in front of me. This is why I try not to associate with fairies if I have a choice in the matter.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

look klown, as much as I value you as my charismatic hillbilly homie from new yawk....I am beyond infuriated when I see you dissing my sister @SamanthaStrange like this. BANNED.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because clown fairy!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not stating the reasons


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No reason needed.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned out of sheer enjoyment of the act. :smile2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @SamanthaStrange said that the clown fairy above is the love child of you and her. :') She told me to say this btw


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. You wanna go for round two of the girl fight?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned this thread since it has been around since 2007, :0 how interesting i only been banning since like 2016 and especially people from east


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone not named @SaltnSweet is banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for showing favoritism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um......nvm.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SaltnSweet Banned for acting giddy while you post each ban.
@SamanthaStrange Banned because our lovechild definitely got it's looks from me.
@Kevin001 Banned for waving to your neighbor Gary this morning.
@Going crazy Banned for being a spicy Latin prince.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. @SamanthaStrange








@thekloWN banned for cheating on mr @flyingMint with @SamanthaStrange SMH


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*Kevin001* Banned for saying um.
@*SaltnSweet* Banned. Girl...









@thekloWN Banned.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL that slap gif xD


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

BANNED ! *joins cat fight


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

im a king, not a prince !  @thekloWN


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting 3 times in a row.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED.










(i thought it was a gif:/)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for really wanting to have some girl on girl action with Sam. Just wait I have to grab some snacks. :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned. :lol
@SaltnSweet Banned because I'm sure the guys enjoyed that pic... a little too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned:O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because keep your mouth close girl, how many times do I have to tell you that. Lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because what type of guy would like to see women wrestling in the mud?


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned because I would?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um...my mouth is closed.........banned for being a pervert. Jesus. I'm out, bye. @Kevin001
@Cashel

uh..banned for being a mon named cashel. reminds me of cashew nuts lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm banning everyone permanently......sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned because... most men would enjoy that, I think?! :lol
@SaltnSweet Banned for leaving. I tried to warn you! :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I like my women clean and mudless.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I like my men dirty and muddy, and so does @SaltnSweet


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having weird taste


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not fully appreciating my strangeness.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because wtf is going on here lmao


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because wqwerzgsehsetjhsrkyiuhimjjopù


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting in Russian.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wish I had your wit/ sense of humor. 


ur funny af


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. I appreciate the compliment, I do, but you're still banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree with mint. I bet you got loads of girls at college with your humour


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having minty fresh breath.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a Neo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning a Neo.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because neoes should never be banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I can't ban you because you're my twin.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for feeling 'Breezy'.

@*StephCurry* banned for never putting the moves on that girl at the basketball courts.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I actually forgot all about her lol, have not seen her in ages.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for forgetting a girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm 100% sure she forgot about me too..


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for being unnecessarily melancholy.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's necessary


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for being in their feelings.

#StayStrongForAyesha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not showing your face in your avatar.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for caring _too much._


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flopping.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for *ninja banning*


Say what. ?


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

thekloWN said:


> Banned for flopping.


Banned for flipping me the finger.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Say what. ?


It's a term we use here in the ban thread when someone bans someone before you get to ban them lol

BANNED!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for explaining yourself.....smh.

@ActuallyBrittany Banned for breaking the rules. There is no double posting here.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> It's a term we use here in the ban thread when someone bans someone before you get to ban them lol
> 
> BANNED!


Why excuse my obvious newbness.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an eccentric artist


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in the ban kingdom.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned because I'm sleepy, goodnight.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because JINX padlock


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for jinx.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned welcome back!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm extra salty this morning I need me some hot chocolate to sweeten my day lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hot chocolate addiction.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself out of boredom. :eyes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for self-banning.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being bored, are we not entertaining enough for you?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself too


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@thekloWN Banned for not entertaining us with your magic show.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because how dare you didn't ban me.
@thekloWN Nothing inspires me more than charismatic klowns. Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Let's get married. :heart


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

banned cause salt and sugar combined is addictive

later edit: banned cause you posted right before I posted

and that's how I got to ban 2 people at once


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're male.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^^banned for being a mon 
@SamanthaStrange
Banned. Will you marry me? :')


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Of course I will.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SaltnSweet banned for stealing the woman of my dreams.
@SamanthaStrange banned for crushing my fragile heart.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because love is love <3 I'll be the flying mint petals in your wedding with @SamanthaStrange


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being...




a....
































































































mint.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because they told me I had too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for listening to them.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my true love. <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I've never seen that show lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're not missing anything. I've seen a few episodes, but didn't find it that funny.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm divorcing you


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not mentioning me in your thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using clips of show you find mediocre lolz


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because none of those lame American sitcoms are funny.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because stfu lol, who cares what you think about American shows.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I didn't know I needed your permission to have an opinion....?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having opinions without her permission. :lol JK


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because how could you ban him? :O


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@SaltnSweet banned for the boring ban


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being an emma lol :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me edit this post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm really confused now...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making _me_ edit this post 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because ur just mad I was first lol jk :b


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@flyingMint

I have a hint,
That there is a flying mint...

Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being tired


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having no mood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having no mood too.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a fairy god parent.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

I see a girl,
Her posts puts us in a whirl,
Cause she strange,
She's a Samantha Strange,
And if you ban her,
She'll rearrange your face.

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for implying that I have violent tendencies, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for implying that I have violent tendencies, lol.


I will always imply but I shall not lie. I let out a loud cry. When she smacked me. :b

Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for violence


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for violence


I have a plan to ban,
A Steph,
Who was in a hurry and tripped over a Curry. :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Curries have actually been proven to be plush. lol


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because Curries have actually been proven to be plush. lol


I had to hop over the professional flop.

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for whipping up short poems like none other


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned for whipping up short poems like none other


I'm none other,
nothing like your brother,
or your mother. And yet
I'm not as bad as your Dad. 
Just kidding. I'm worse!

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me earlier.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Reasons.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for quoting me earlier.


It's so nice that Kevin got in here before 11.

Banned!


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

q◔‿‿◔p Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

itsjch said:


> q◔‿‿◔p Banned


Here is a man I don't know how to ban.
But I will try, Until I cry.

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> It's so nice that Kevin got in here before 11.
> 
> Banned!


Banned because what the hell does that mean? Lol. You stalking me bro.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Banned watching atm D *



*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for not paying attention.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because what the hell does that mean? Lol. You stalking me bro.


Oh no,
Bro,
I would never admit that,
Here have a cat.
Perhaps you could turn him into a hat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for multiple reasons.

@SamanthaStrange Banned......reasons. Plus I'm still confused but whatever.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for still being confused. About what?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for still being pensive. About what?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Life.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange 
Now I'm Nothing

She says she is nothing,
But how could that nothing,
Come from something?

Now I shall ban,
Before her nothing,
Takes the land and sea,
And then there will be no place go...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I got nobody to ban but me...
I got nobody to ban but me...
Don't you see...
I Got nobody to band but me...
banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this is one of my favorite songs:






I just found out that darte un beso means "give you a kiss" in Spanish. I've liked this song for about a year plus now and I wasn't even aware of it :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I have an important announcement to make


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Ninja.

@SaltnSweet Banned for keeping us in suspense.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the important announcement is that...the queen is in love.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for lame announcements.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet Banned -.- With who? If it's @Kevin001 Durant I'll kill you :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lolz I wouldn't be surprised :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. @StephCurry *if *I told you its kevin durant, whatcha gonna do?

@flyingMint

BANNED for being the greatest creation of our almighty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SaltnSweet BANNED !!!! I will actually never talk to you again! :b :lol You don't understand what Kevin Durant has done :x


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm in love with Kevin Durant...NOT.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning. 
@StephCurry Banned because I don't either, fill us in lord Curry.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I'm not gonna tell you guys you don't like basketball you will just laugh at me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm in love with....dun dun dun


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself :')


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning urself. 
@StephCurry I won't laugh just tell us!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it must be easy to be a flying mint when simultaneously being breezy.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lol those fighting gifs from the other day were really funny , bring them back


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Permanently banned for not banning.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because your username would be "One" if the letters were rearranged.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because your username is an anagram of 'Mister Lemony', and banned because Neo is The One.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not posting in this thread that much any more.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for brooding.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being strange


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wish I knew how to remix audios in audacity/pro tools:/ sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sighing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*sigh*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sighing in pink.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being over the limit on the amount of time you're allowed to feel breezy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being over the limit on the amount of time you're allowed to feel pensive.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Banned because *BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a teenager. People born in 1997 are very....smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wtf


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having wind chimes outside your door.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating strawberries.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not inviting me to your wedding.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for always wearing basketball shorts - even on the colder days. You sick *******.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for losing your rainbow colored wig.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @SamanthaStrange is vegan, I think


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being incorrect.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I see no relevance to this thread with that comment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the both of you....damn, lol.

@SaltnSweet Banned because nope just eats meat like once a month.....more of a vegetarian when you think about it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for knowing my meat habits, lmao.
@SaltnSweet Banned! Dairy! :heart


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having 'meat habits'...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having meat habits.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having meat habits. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having meat habits :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm a vegemeatarian and I feel very offended.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because banning you is more fun than mopping the floors, which is what I really need to be doing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning people instead of, you know, mopping floors.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I can do whatever I want!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Key2Hap (Jul 3, 2016)

Banned..! For eating all the lays potato chips


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a noob and ninja banning, lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I will forever believe you look 
like Rachel McAdams until proven otherwise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I'm just gonna let you keep thinking that then.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! And the wait continues.....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being kev-ful


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for thinking I'd roast you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the cherry on my sundae .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hate sundaes and cherries.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! What?!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned. No offence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am super offended that you had the nerve to ban me in the ban thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being female......applies to both, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a guy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for staying up late.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because how do I know your name is really Samantha?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you don't.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, Michelle.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for guessing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being Samantha-Michelle Strange 
@thekloWN u would roast me tho, don't lie sir


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because why would I roast you? Lol...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for forgetting about the roast you made in @SaltnSweet's thread lol thats why :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Eh, that was me just having a bit of fun with the Salt lady. You're banned for mentioning her.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Ban


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being confusing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned. 


for 





being 







a 
















salt.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a cheese. :'(


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a curry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because stop trying ruin my thread with that one word reply.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the ban queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm ****ing annoyed lol. Definitely more salty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being annoyed. Wanna fight? F*** you!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*takes a deep breath*

**** you *****. Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SaltnSweet Banned for ninja banning. HOLY MACKERAL!

Banned for averaging over 8 posts a day. HOLY MACKERAL!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a wolf, and yet a clown at the same time. Didn't know clolfs existed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for ninja banning.

@*SaltnSweet* Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not playing in the olympics


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned banned banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being old(er than me).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban myself. **** it lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. 0>


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban myself as usual. Sigh


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for picking your nose and typing before washing hands.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stalking


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. 

@JustThisGuy Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because 

douse me in the feeling of bittersweet
as the flames of ego ignites
lets step aside
our gaze sharp and focused on the burning memories
let it all be one with the remnants of dust beneath


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using pink text instead of purple.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because

from the past I shun
packed my stuff and as fast as I can, I run
like a black and white mute film in retro
my mind clings to it back and fro


sorry, currently on poem mode lol


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for incomplete poem.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for the strawman argument. Tsk.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned

a gentle kiss to the little dove
cradled in the palm of my hands
wings tucked and head bowed
a precious gem in ivory 
heart bruised in shatters
mend it with bandages and love
Now healed as whole
the time has come
to set free and let go
muddled between the oppositions of love and logic
the truth surfaced in my eyes
as my gaze traveled high
flocks of white doves
flying in harmony 
chirps of liberty resonated around the stormy blue sky 
now with the realization dawning on me
freedom has no price
and love doesn't come with a tag
with one final gaze at the dove in my palm
one final goodbye was bid
as I gently let it go
to the sky it flew
and the rest was a visual of magic
as the flock of birds flew in unity
the sign of a happy family 
wings no longer clipped
and hearts free from captivation
even if that last kiss was now just a fragment of my memory
embrace it, I will


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for poetry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because can I just take a moment to say how much I feel annoyed by some people irl? I just. **** it. I rather be a loner for life than call some people family.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. here's a big middle finger to my "family". -.-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban your family. To your family...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

wtf lol. 

**** family man, idgaf about them anymore. #lonerforlife

We are all that we got for ourselves.

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we appear to be the only people in this thread. :nerd:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I DON'T WANNA CLOSE MA EYES, I DON'T WANNA FALL ASLEEP


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not wanting to miss a thing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because aaayyyyyy lmao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because live fast die young, yolo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because every time I say we are the only people in this thread, other people show up. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned

all I wanna do is

*bang bang bang*

and take you in my hands

#paperplanes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because the song lyric stuff has to go.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for wanting @SaltnSweet all to yourself. Selfish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos now I feel like tearing up lol. good night people


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why is my little cub angry? Who do I have to beat up this time?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because why is my little cub angry? Who do I have to beat up this time?


banned....:squeeze:kiss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because just know you will always have someone in your corner.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a sweet pickle.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a spicy mint...? :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a chica salada xD


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned bcause you will have someone in your corner to teach you how to bachata dance but i have to learn first xDD **** this was for @flyingMint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned! for being a kool krazy kid


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using too many k's.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

haha hey there is a thread i just saw right now about "ask kevin anything " xD let's go ask him tough questions yo !


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ka-banned fork knot liking the letter k


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

lool @thekloWN wtf man ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wanna learn bachata too:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Goodnight you crazy banners.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going to sleep before me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my best friend


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Going crazy said:


> lool @*thekloWN* wtf man ?


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0q4JZ6qCLg0

Banned.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Banned because skulls for the skull throne



SaltnSweet said:


> Banned for being a teenager. People born in 1997 are very....smh.


Ah, that's where you are wrong.

I was born a whole year earlier; the year of 1996


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being protozoan


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

thekloWN said:


> http://vocaroo.com/i/s0q4JZ6qCLg0
> 
> Banned.


Lool damn dude you're killing me and alright, i got six hours xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a colombian mon.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol, HEY I AM A COLOMBIAN MON< I BAN PEOPLE FROM DA EAST < ESPECIALLY SINCE 2016


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned because this is lame.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling this place lame and for being from Philly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an American mon :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for smelling like teen spirit.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I youtubed Bachata and I'm blown away. I believe @flyingMint owes us a bachata rehearsal video.

example of bachata:


----------



## Galactic Voyage (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned for Youtube link.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for voyaging.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for disliking philly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the only thing I ever liked from Philly was Allen Iverson.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for relating everything to basketball.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're confusing me with @StephCurry, lol.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for stealing Steph Curry's wife.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for hiding your face.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being so good at banning. I don't know how you guys do it tbh mad respect, keep it up, slay


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being condescending. Banned for saying "slay".


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I was being sincere !! :bah 
SLAY


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling dead. Do you need me to perform cpr?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@millenniumman75; @Silent Memory

Requesting a proper ban for this hooligan. Please?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@thekloWN banned for banning millenniumman!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, because I would never ban my boy mm75. I was merely asking his assistance. I've banned Kevin a hundred times and he keeps coming back. Obviously, we need to start upping the measures here.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because the W and N are capital letters in your username, but the rest aren't.



thekloWN said:


> @*Silent Memory*
> 
> Requesting a proper ban for this hooligan. Please?


Okay. 
@*Kevin001* - Permanently Banned for thinking you own this thread and for not wanting to be 100niveK.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> @*millenniumman75* ; @*Silent Memory*
> 
> Requesting a proper ban for this hooligan. Please?





The Library of Emma said:


> @*thekloWN* banned for banning millenniumman!





thekloWN said:


> Banned, because I would never ban my boy mm75. I was merely asking his assistance. I've banned Kevin a hundred times and he keeps coming back. Obviously, we need to start upping the measures here.


 :haha Banned for making me laugh almost to the point of hiccups.

thekloWN is cool. Kevin001 is, too, despite having been banned 103 times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone is banned, especially that evil klown guy.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for banning everyone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on this forum 24/7. Don't you have hobbies girl, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for living in Lafayette, Shreveport, New Orleans, and Baton Rouge


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because wow you got pretty close there, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for living in Hammond, La Combe, Slidell, Alexandria, Houma, Lake Charles, and or Metairie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you were closer the first time, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because was it Lafayette?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope......ok lets stop this game before you guess right, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Shreveport (or surrounding suburbs) f


maybe Monroe?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I quit Mint.....I quit. Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you're stalling which means you live there lol


nice 

I win!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Banned for stealing Steph Curry's wife.


:O Ayesha's mine. She loyal


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for liking Veruca Salt.

@flyingMint Banned because I plead the 5th. 
@StephCurry Banned because Ayesha is loud mouth.....you can keep her.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for googling my signature.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for googling Veruca Salt lyrics.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 banned because you've said that like 5 times already


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a loud mouth wife. :b
@thekloWN Banned because I didn't google the lyrics, I am listening to them.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i thought Veruca Salt was the girl who sang "I WANT IT NOW" 
@Kevin001 And that my friends.... is where you will find Kevin.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm about to eat some ****ing pancakes.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for eating


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned because the band Veruca Salt is named after the character Veruca Salt from the movie/book Willy Wonka/Charlie & The Chocolate Factory.
@thekloWN Banned for not sharing your pancakes.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned for making me hungry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for trying to 'Yee-haw' while chewing and spitting food everywhere.


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I chew my food.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

Haha. I ban myself for forgetting about my username. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I would ban you, but you've done it already. Therefore, I'll use this post for something productive like humming 'Stairway to Heaven'.

Hmmmm, hmm, hmm, hmm, HMMM, hmm, hm, HMMMMM, hmm, hmm, hmmm, hmm, hm, hmmmm, HMM, hmm, HMM, hmmmm, HMMMM, hmmm, hmmmmmm, hmm, hmmm.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

ActuallyBrittany said:


> Banned for stealing Steph Curry's wife.


XD just saw this now


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for fancying Curries


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by school


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by bananas. 

:banana:evil:banana:evil


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos I'm super obsessed with the song darte un beso


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for killing this thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being like the older sister I never had 
@StephCurry banned for meaning a lot to me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SaltnSweet said:


> banned for being like the older sister I never had
> 
> @StephCurry banned for meaning a lot to me.


Banned for the same reason :blush :kiss :grin2:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the fuzzy awe feelings projecting about this thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for the fuzzy awe feelings projecting about this thread.


banned because you have a penis


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because *checks pants* I can confirm :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having to check.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because yeah I just re-read it and now I'm cringing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for cringing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because yeah I just re-read it and now I'm cringing.


banned for cringing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for cringing.





StephCurry said:


> banned for cringing


Banned for copying me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

This is such a compromising sitchiation 


but....


you...

are...

Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> This is such a compromising sitchiation
> 
> but....
> 
> ...





SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for copying me.


banned because it's yesterday (Sunday) in the U.S


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I live in yesterday and you live in tomorrow. 

#deep


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because I live in yesterday and you live in tomorrow.
> 
> #deep


banned for living in a different continent


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I can confirm that I do in fact, live in a different continent.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because I can confirm that I do in fact, live in a different continent.


banned for confirming


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for doing the most right now.

@flyingMint Banned for living in Houston, TX.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for living in Houston, Tx.


banned because your team will never win **** with Har_en leading it, lmfao


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Someone is banned because my heart is missing, ahem.
@Kevin001 banned for being kevvy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for feeling tired. 
@StephCurry .... you didn't seeeeeee anything from meeeeee *hides in triangle* 
@Kevin001 how tf do you know where I livez?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know everything, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for feeling tired.
> 
> @StephCurry .... you didn't seeeeeee anything from meeeeee *hides in triangle*
> 
> @Kevin001 how tf do you know where I livez?


banned because Kevin001 Durant works for NSA


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. my classmate said my voice is too girly :O banned omg lol, okay guys ttyl later


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning
@Kevin001 Banned for having an all seeing eye.... #illiminaty confrimed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread isn't the same anymore.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for mentioning the town where the characters of True Blood live.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Bans self for forgetting to log out earlier. ugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I just thought of a great question to ask you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because I just thought of a great question to ask you.


banned for thinking


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm a flop, it's all I can do


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you have a gf Mint? I never hear you talk about that stuff on the forum.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being nosy SMH :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lol 
@Kevin001 .
1. I don't have a girlfriend lol 
2. I'm too disgusting to be loved by someone 
3. I'm also ridiculously insecure 
4. I don't talk about it because although I don't have a girlfriend, I don't really get an urge to have one, I've been alone all my life. 
5. I came close to having one and then I got madly destroyed and I don't wanna go through that again lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww.......you'll find someone when you least expect.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned @Kevin001 - allowing a guy to try and get two turns at the one arm bandit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because are you an angel from heaven? You look like one xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the SAS God.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel like packing my bags and moving to another country lol. are the guys in Louisiana cute?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because idk am I cute? :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for fishing for compliments.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking I don't listen to Veruca Salt.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because is anyone willing to adopt me?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry I can't afford to adopt you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what is on your mind Sam?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for asking questions.
@SaltnSweet Banned for wanting hot cocoa.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being something to me. :squeeze


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because aww.......you'll find someone when you least expect.


:roll Banned for the biggest load of bs I've seen on this site so far.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its true......it happened to me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for being an idealist. 
@StephCurry Banned because I agree with you, unfortunately.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you guys..:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because some of you need hope.......these bad mon vibes are killing me. Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for telling other people how they should feel.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ Banned coz good point

:roll Oh please. That's the stupidest ****ing logic I've ever heard, a guy IRL told me the exact same thing too - "Oh well it happened to _me_, so it's definitely going to happen for everyone else".

Ahhh well because something happened to _you_, it becomes a universal law that applies to everyone? How intriguing....

Sorry Kevin as you can clearly see I'm in a ****ty mood. I'll log in later when I've cooled off lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am in a similar mood, perhaps I should log off as well, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because same here. ****ty mood, salty and sad. cya guys later. good night


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are one moody bunch today aren't yall, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because you guys are one moody bunch today aren't yall, lol.


Banned for banning and then just walking away. :lurk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope I don't walk away from people, people walk away from me. I got you though, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. *Walks away from Kevin*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving me like the rest.....sigh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for walking away from your breakfast.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I ate my breakfast now time for lunch. :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for waking up early enough to have breakfast and lunch.... i just woke up so technically i skipped breakfast lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because life is too short to spend a lot of time sleeping.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because life is too short to spend a lot of time sleeping.


 You banned me in the morning and then just walked away :lol

Banned because you were supposed to sleep and didn't.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do what I want, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for breaking into people's house.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being sad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that creepy avatar. you ever gonna change it?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because i agree


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not respecting my avatar. As long as you show Durant sum respect everything will be fine.

@SaltnSweet Banned because yeah the light bulb avatar is next up, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having an avatar schedule.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what do you call a mint that flies? A breezy mint! (ok, that was lame but whatever)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for good joke
@Kevin001 stfu about Durant. I love his talent and watching him play, but he is mentally WEAK and don't try and convince me otherwise. Bandwagon ***** *** *****, this is exactly like Kobe joining Boston or MJ joining the Pistons. Weak *** move by a weak *** player. Idgaf how many rings he gets with GSW they will all be meaningless. You join the team you can't beat when you already have all the talent in the world in OKC. Smh, ***** move and you know it. Quit lying to yourself


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I would of done the same thing if I was him, its all about winning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned......................................................................................................................fight! fight!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being short :b

@Kevin001 :roll Banned. That says a lot about you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it says that I'm a winner not a loser. People get remembered for rings. Stats and stuff mean nothing if you ain't winning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because life is not always about winning, it's the process and journey that matters the most. Not who wins or who loses.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^Banned because life is all about W's. I never take L's

@Kevin001 Durant - Banned. There's a disparity between being a champion and having rings. Rings can also be meaningless. James Jones is a 3X champion :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you know what I mean. You have to put up numbers and win. Durant stats are already hall of fame worthy he just needs to add rings to climb that all-time great ladder.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm hungry and I need me some breakfast.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the kindest and sweetest person in this thread xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for truth


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

both of you are banned for being nice I was just joking lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for liking pasta a tad too much


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for liking curry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja.
@SaltnSweet Banned for not liking pasta enough!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry
banned, there's *two *type of "Curry" and I like both. hmm..
@SamanthaStrange

Banned because I love my pasta lol. You just love it more


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being cold.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're a sam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for green eggs & ham.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned! yo solo quiero darte un beso <3 lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a PAm


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for bringing in random acronyms/terms. What's a PAm?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because don't ever play yourself


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a lamb.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because PAM = Phat Azz Mama.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you don't have a New York accent.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread makes me laugh. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a PAM :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a PITA.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...did you just ban me for being a* pita bread?*  :O

EDIT: OMG. Double banned for that unkind word. Not impressed. PITA=pain in the ***.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being feta cheese.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm having naan of that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because ayyy that was punny


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want falafel now, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, with hummus?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because middle-eastern cuisine ftw


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I'm claiming naan, sorry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned with hummus.
@StephCurry Banned for yogurt.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not trying naan before:O

also, I want me some tortilla:/


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

You're both banned for making this a food thread wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I personally love Italian, Chinese, Japanese, North Indian and Indonesian/Malay cuisine <3


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because I personally don't care


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I liked your voice sample. Congrats on being brave enough to post one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! Thanks that means a lot.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I agree with Sam :high5:wink


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I love avocado-yogurt dip with tortilla bread. totally random but its awesome <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned

here's my secret recipe for a delicious avocado-yogurt dip. 1 ripe avocado, mashed. add in about 4 or 5 tablespoon of yogurt and a sprinkle of salt. voila, you get an easy and delicious dip. recipe made by saltnsweet. credits goes to saltnsweet too.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sharing a secret recipe. It sounds yummy though.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's not a 'secret' recipe if you've just shared it with us..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you're right, unfortunately. :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with this face... :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that's the same face she does whilst doing naughty things.  :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you wish you knew/can see. :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I know exactly what you do with that facial expression -----> :O

 >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread went from food to sex.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because they are major keys to life


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned....:blush:blush:blush:blush:blush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for using a Friends gif


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for liking salty girls.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I like girls, ewwwww they smell


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

:O

Banned for um...possibly being gay. how much heartbreak can I endure damn it:crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being heartbroken.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for hating on green apples


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for that random af ban.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting after you reached your goal of 4,500.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking I have goals. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because wo yi ran ai ni, na xie hui yi yi ran wu fa wang ji.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a friends gif.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

re-banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not having goals.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having goals.
@flyingMint Banned for feeling aggressive.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, what I'm not allowed to feel aggressive? smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because of course, you are allowed to feel any way you feel. Sorry.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for crippling under pressure.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not explaining to me why people are ****ed up.
@SamanthaStrange I'm sorry I lashed out at you, I'm just *****ing sad and pissed and I want to smash my head against a wall.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's okay. I hope you feel better soon. :squeeze


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing spiderman's boxers.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because she can steal whatever she wants, shes a faery.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I hope you feel better soon. :squeeze:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Tinker Bell.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wish I could magically fly away.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because

in the harshest of deserts
against all odds
bloomed the wildest of roses


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for attracting too many males......a blessing and a curse it seems.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for banning SaltnSweet! :twak


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^ banned. lmao. 
@Kevin001

Banned. You are funny.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the user above you......thank you. She is getting out of hand here, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because noydb is very special, how dare you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doubting yourself so often.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Banned because I haven't posted here in a while


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting your account back. Welcome back bro.


----------



## Galactic Voyage (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because you've made 25,000+ posts in the timespan of a year and a half.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

You're underage, Idk if I'm allowed to ban you :?


----------



## Galactic Voyage (Jul 7, 2016)

Banned because of that avatar.

(is that actually true? oh gosh, i didn't realise that...)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for cutting in front of me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that ban is lame time to retire it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hope in the long run that all my struggles will be worth it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because in the long run...things will be worth it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the youngest person here and trying to give advice, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a skype account.
@Halfhardtim3s thank you for being so kind and thoughtful


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ninja!!!! :x

@KevinDurant Banned because you give similar advice yourself...rofl..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because go to sleep.....go to sleep.

@StephCurry Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned :roll so original and funny. Are you forgetting what happened in the 2011 Finals to LeChoke or do you want me to remind you? That was 10x worse


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. make love, not war, please. smh

EDIT:
@Kevin001 whatever, who cares. bye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for interrupting men when they are talking.

@StephCurry Banned because I'm a Houston fan, lol. I give no f-cks about what Harden did prior to coming here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because .... what?? I'm talking about LBJ not Har_en lmfao. The 2011 finals vs Dallas not OKC. But yeah good point and Harden was a no show there as well :haha and now look at him. Gets most of his points by flopping and his defence has become non-existent.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because oh yeah, lol. I hope Curry can get his mojo back.....it was sad to see him struggle in the Finals.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because LE CHOKE AHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, @flyingMint can laugh at what he wants to laugh at. also get rid of creepy af avatar plz


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the avatar stays for now. I think Billy is pretty badass tbh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I miss the bulb


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for stealing kevin's lightbulb!!! 

ps. I'm still laughing at LeChoke :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my lightbulb stopped working.....sigh.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

noydb said:


> Banned because I was being sincere !! :bah
> SLAY


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Picks a fight with brit 








banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned for stealing kevin's lightbulb!!!
> 
> ps. I'm still laughing at LeChoke :lol


banned for laughing at LeChoke :b :lol


Going crazy said:


> Picks a fight with brit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


banned for hitting a girl (and coz youre crazy )


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> Picks a fight with brit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ActuallyBrittany said:


>


 Banned for bad plastic surgery!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a man


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a man


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being amazing in every aspect.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's the truth.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for complimenting salty people


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Both banned for winking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. you have a problem with this?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wife


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being anti-winking :twak


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for using a club..I already have to deal with that with someone else...

Being for the using a stick on her


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because when did this thread get so violent? :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! I'm gonna beat the **** out of all of you :twak :x especially @Kevin001 Durant!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you guys are too violent.

*Runs away*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban myself for strong salty vibes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for crushing on Ben :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Ben is my soulmate. :heart


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because..what?? :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because making food is hard.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I disagree:mum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting angry about it, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a stubborn mint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for saying I'm stubborn lol (how did you know?) :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have special mint-analyzing skills


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for being a stubborn faerie.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a stubborn salty.

where's @StephCurry?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I ban myself for being a stubborn minty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for spelling fairy three different ways depending on my mood.

Fairy. Faery. Faerie. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for the atrocious username that I have.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I ban myself for the atrocious attitudes I can get.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for the atrocious temper that I can have at times


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I ban myself for breaking the cycle of self bans 
@SaltnSweet @StephCurry @SamanthaStrange  @Kevin001 @thekloWN @Neo

UR ALL BANNED


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the mass ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you guys crack me up xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the desert.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Singapore is actually a jungle


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I feel like Mowgli in the jungle right now.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your mood says otherwise :b


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because mints don't fly.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because 9999


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being beautiful.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a mint roaster


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mint that dislikes cougars, SMH


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for questioning the queen


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself
@Kevin001 just saw your earlier ban. I don't live in the desert, lol. I think part of Middle Eastern and African countries have deserts, not where I'm from though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know silly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being scared to take chances.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for hopping on the Kevin Durant bandwagon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you make me forget everything :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making the ' :O ' face when your face is close to mushroom (tips)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...did you just...say _that_? :blush:blush


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a prude :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what exactly is happening here, hmm.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Harden will never get a ring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, I don't need a reason to ban you
@Kevin001 banned for nosing around. :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because this innuendo can be cut with a knife :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being scared of cougars  xD 

and idk whatcha talkin about...hmm..


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because what exactly is happening here, hmm.


Banned for getting rid of Howard. It's about time lmao


StephCurry said:


> Banned because Harden will never get a ring.


Banned for being more clutch than Jordan.


SaltnSweet said:


> Banned, I don't need a reason to ban you


Banned for being addicted to mushroom (tips) 



flyingMint said:


> Banned because this innuendo can be cut with a knife :b


Banned coz LeChoke


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

hahaha wtf is going on here, all you ****ers are ****ing banned ****k


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon. too strong mon vibes 
@SamanthaStrange

banned for googling hot male...maid xD xD lmao you guys are funny af.

@flyingMint

banned cos...cougars, ok I'll stop now but seriously...xD

I ban myself for being mischievous lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for taking my spot.

@Going crazy ur ****ING BANNED u little crazy **** lol 

@StephCurry

banned for reminding me of LeChoke :haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja ban. 
@SaltnSweet Banned. F***ing banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for swearing....aren't you a Mormon?

@flyingMint Banned for laughing too much.

@StephCurry Banned for hating on Houston too much.

@SaltnSweet Banned for enjoying this thread a little too much.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you were googling hot males ? That is inapropriate, banned @SamanthaStrange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for judging me.
@Kevin001 Banned. What? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being mormon :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being the little sister that always wants to tag along.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I could of swore you grew up Mormon? No? F-ck it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for confusing me with one of your many other girls. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I ban myself because I'm usually on top of things when it comes to you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having @SamanthaStrange as your one and only :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he tried.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:O Both of you banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wish I could have what my heart desires :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because me too.

@Kevin001 Banned for feeling chatty. You are a disgrace to social anxiety. JK. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because am I in love?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both of you banned.....this is sad to see.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I asked if I'm in love and you banned me. wtf bro. Banned for not supporting my feelings....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because in love? In love with who? You say @StephCurry I might faint.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for fainting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because now _I _feel like fainting.
@Kevin001

BANNED FOR BEING NOSY.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because don't worry I know CPR. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos I'd rather get CPR from...nvm


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it all comes down to love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because... what is love?

(Baby, don't hurt me) :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just looking for my plain Jane.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm just looking for my average joe...or average curry:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because ALFALFA


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hear you like older women Mint.....hey we have something in common, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I gotta get back to cleaning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos I'm gonna sleep. i wish I had someone to cuddle with, preferably a cute guy. but oh well :'(


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cleaning on a hot day 
@Kevin001 banned for being nosy af


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what would I do without you guys.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because since when do you give hugs? lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I usually don't, consider yourself lucky. :laugh:


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you guys like older wimmin ? like how old are we talking about :0


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lol.... no comment


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because in love? In love with who? You say @StephCurry I might faint.


yeah i know it's hard to believe anyone actually cares about a failure like me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I care about you twin!  <3

and so does @SaltnSweet and everyone else in the ban fam!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos I second your comment
@StephCurry. you ain't no failure. :kiss: still banned tho.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being more sweet than salty, atm.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because I care about you twin!  <3
> 
> and so does @SaltnSweet and everyone else in the ban fam!





SaltnSweet said:


> Banned cos I second your comment
> 
> @StephCurry. you ain't no failure. :kiss: still banned tho.


thanks guys. 

i feel a bit better now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning me. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^ I refuse to ban you :b

@StephCurry banned, that's good.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for not banning me. :b


banned for being a MILF


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't have children, therefore I cannot be a MILF. I'm just a cougar, lmao. :lol JK


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you don't have kids (also banned for JKing > )


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being pensive for soooooooooooo long :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having no mood right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos viva la revolucion


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. awww. You're so sweet :kiss:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Double banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because once upon a time, a few mistakes ago I knew you were trouble when you walked in. your huge pensive face is an indication


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for single worded banning. 
Mr. Toaster Roaster


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a fine mint


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for editing your post, I saw that!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because


I wanna hide the truth
I wanna shelter you
But with the beast inside
There's nowhere we can hide

No matter what we breed
We still are made of greed
This is my kingdom come
This is my kingdom come


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for chasing everyone away with your b****ing mood. :b

Edit: Now banned for changing your mood. :eyes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being Samantha of the Stranges


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is so lame without me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos red lips ftw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to kiss me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for causing Lindsay Lohan's downfall


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the reason I have cavities.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my sole purpose is to exist, it was your choice to consume me in large quantities :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry Mint......I don't swing that way.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because WHAT loooool 

I was talking about actual mints. But okkkkie, u put that thought in your head. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry Mint, my sexual nature always comes out around this time.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because "the freaks come out at night, the freaks come out a nighhhht" :haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my twin too lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being random right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a confused mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having that skype icon up......you just put that up? Cool new trend here?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for asking so many questions. This queen can do whatever she wants to do and doesn't need anyone's permission. put some damn respeck on my saltiness bruh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to fit in.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for dating TWENTY TWO GIRLS in a span of 2 months.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a player. 

I ban myself too, **** the rules.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend. Bully.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for name calling. A**hole.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being *****y towards him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not getting the joke.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being b*tchy towards me, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for having a weird sense of humor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I also ban myself for having a weird sense of humor. Most of the time my humor offends people.....go figure.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am offended by that ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Both banned for misspelling humour.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for misspelling humor. 

@Kevin001 Banned for using a Mad Men gif.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because now I'm something


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you were always something.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because a cheesy quote comes to mind. 'To the whole world you might be just one person, but to one person you might just be the whole world.'


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

uke :roll banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

lol, banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@SaltnSweet Banned. For secret reasons, lol. 
@StephCurry Banned for posting in the "_Interview the 30+ member below you" _thread when you are not over 30.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can do whatever the **** I want to, lmao.

Double banned for making assumptions about my age.

Triple banned for reading my posts SMH.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Quadruple banned for using my line, "I can do whatever I want to"


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for getting annoyed when people read your posts, lol. 
@SaltnSweet Psst, I can do whatever I want to!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a thing for Asian men :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wtf :lol

Also banned for having a thing for curry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Well, men from Asia are great. You're missing out:/ and I love curry(I'm of South Asian heritage, it'll be a disgrace if I hated my own cuisine lol), you gotta problem girl? South Asian food for the win.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sending me an Asian boyfriend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, lmao. Uh, Asia's big and I'm basically surrounded by Asian dudes everywhere. Lemme know which kinda dude you want? wtf are we even on about lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we can do a trade, I'll send you a hot American guy. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, perfect. Can the dude be of Latin extract? double thanks, or lets just switch countries girl You'd be happier with the men here and I'd be happier with the guys there. Great deal:b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

What the **** is this. :wtf you're both banned for turning this thread into garbage.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not sending me a British boyfriend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry Banned for disrupting our intense conversations. You have a problem love?
@SamanthaStrange BANNED. omg, girl, what happened to wanting an asian bf? stop being so fickle lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I learned it from @Kevin001 I might as well have 22 boyfriends.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ LOL!!! :haha :rofl

:lol Banned coz @SamanthaStrange changed her mind, I'm sending her a British bf now


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a mon of eastern extract


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned coz stfu.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos you stfu *****. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Both banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thank you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for influencing my older sis to have 22 BFs. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Sam was like this way before I came along. She isn't that innocent, trust me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I ban myself because I played ball too hard and too long and now my legs are actually fooked :troll :twak


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because just sit back, relax, and smack LeChoke


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha Banned because I will destroy LeChoke next year


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned...
you mean liek dis?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because exactly


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because after the victory:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because indeed.

Me > LeBron


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I live in Friday


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's Friday here too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banmed cos red lipsticks are the best.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Aint nobody give a **** about lipstick lol, lmao.


Banned because this thread was way better when women weren't posting here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for writing a super long **** that I don't give a **** about. Do me a favor and stfu. Bye.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting emotional


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can do whatever the **** I wanna do, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for truth


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for disliking LeBron or whatever his name is lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

'whatever his name is' @Kevin001 you gonna let her talk about the King like that bro?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

King? Ha. Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

ban


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for arresting.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because giving everyone a tip helps enforce the law.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned :kiss:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! :blush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :eyes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned coz my body is gna feel 10X worse in the morning ugh :troll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Banned because this thread was way better when women weren't posting here.


Banned for misogyny.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for misandry (I was joking when I said that by the way).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I know, my ban was also a joke. :b


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Banned because bans are no joking matter.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned so hard, because banning is ****ing life. My bans are more intense and epic than @Going crazy 's

@sajs Banned for calling this thread silly :twak :mum


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

@StephCurry what? I was not even posting here !

Banned for delusion or bad timming.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating this thread.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a fairy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a minty mint.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

sajs said:


> @StephCurry what? I was not even posting here !
> 
> Banned for delusion or bad timming.


In the 'date the user above you' thread you said I am always posting in this *silly *thread :b

Also you are banned for thinking I was from the U.S., I think that is the biggest insult anyone has ever told me :haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating America.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for calling "America" just a tiny portion that you find up in north. You are not even the coolest in America to being called just America.

See why he sees it as an insult? I am sure he doesn't think Europe is just England.

@StephCurry Yes, I remember, that's what I said "bad timming" it was like ... a year ago.

Banned because I thought the worst insult anyone told you was "You are not steph curry, deal with it" (if no one did it just let me know and I will)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

^^ I don't see that as an insult :b

@SamanthaStrange Banned! I'm going to hate it even more when you guys elect Trump as your President :haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am going to hate it if that happens too. I'll be looking for a Canadian husband.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I thought @SaltnSweet was getting you an Asian bf? :lol And does Asian refer to oriental Asian or South Asian?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because Trump will Make America Great Again.

Just kidding. We're ****ed.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:rofl !!! Banned because you guys are so ****ed it's not even funny. :haha :serious:

It's cool though, if anyone's moving to London you can crash at mine :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for finding it amusing. :afr

I'm totally showing up at your door if it happens. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Do you want a chinese or indian bf? Lemme know xD


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a (beautiful) ninja

:b :lol

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you'll have to order Pizza Hut for me if you opt to stay at mine :nerd:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos can I crash at your place too?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned! Of course, but you have to suck my ice lolly.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because super LOL, I've trained you well ... you are ready to pass on the wisdom to future disciples that will carry the torch with proud when we both get banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

lmaoooo :haha !!! It will be a sad day for SAS when we get banned :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@sajs Banned for encouraging @StephCurry


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because you are just jealous.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because what am I jealous of?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because what am I jealous of?


Banned. BANNED! I don't need a reason..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, you guys....sigh.

ps: I was kidding with my ban way earlier lol, no offense taken


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban myself cos where all my homies at?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for banning yourself.
@crimeclub Banned. I also need no reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm so happy...(Pharrell Williams song)


I wish.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the use of a Pharrell song bleh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for bleh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because bleh bleh bleh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because <note to self: insert reason at a later date>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can't come in here with weak a** bans like that. Sheesh.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because you can't tell me how to ban! I can ban however lame I want, thank you very much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flirting with me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry I don't flirt with klowns.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm gonna get mushy but I secretly look up to the both of you :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will teach you my ways Mint.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because teach me too


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm so annoyed with this guy from class. why can't he just leave me alone? its been 2 ****ing months and still the same old ****. ugh


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because _how is that my fault?!?!_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for reasons that are noydb.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I ran out of seltzer water, so now I have to drink from the tap. Hmmmmm FLOURIDE!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because here's to a new journey ahead. 

also, I'm on a quest to *making this thread great again* ahem


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you are one complexed little cub.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned . All that I am is a simple woman with great ambitions in life. I feel so alive and happy<3 this is a ****ty reason to ban you but **** it lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a young woman who is finding herself.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for banning young women who banned you.








#stolengif


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Going crazy said:


> banned for banning young women who banned you.


banned coz ur ****ing crazy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for calling my friend crazy, smh
@Going crazy I gotcha back mon. Banned as well


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting rid of that queen sh*t, thank you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cursing, tis' a bad word. I'm telling!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because telling who? Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because y'all ain't even making the playoffs this year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think we will. Also banned because Harden just got paid so life is good.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned because have fun being stuck with him, the Rockets will go nowhere so long as he's leading them.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my team, burns with the brilliance of thousands of NASA rockets on their way to completion into the Martian landscape. 


lol jk 



i haven't followed the rockets since Yao and Mac left


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not following the Rockets.

@StephCurry Banned because Harden is a bad boy and I'm content. Just need more pieces. Stop hating. We didn't choke in the Finals. Worry about your own team.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Le Choke lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned :haha

@Kevin001 I ain't hating, I'm just giving you the stone cold facts bro it's not my fault you can't handle the truth. Good luck winning with someone who ball-hogs, makes the offense stagnant and plays worse defence than my grandma. *Worry* about my team?? :haha (I'm not a GSW fan btw) - good luck to any team who tries to even come close to competing with this overpowered Golden state team over the next decade. Good ****ing luck guarding that team, that's all I can say.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a Laker fan. They aren't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. We'll be contenders again before Houston will, I promise you that.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because well idk lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this has turned into a sausage fest......again.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for a green avatar.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm exhausted, I'm tired.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not being a sugar mint


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a ninja wannabe.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a flower


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finding this place at such a young age.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your avatar is smiling.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I want me some McDonalds


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for 3,400 posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned because the lame bans continues I see, lol.

@SaltnSweet Banned because if you were in Louisiana you would of had some by now. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wanna try crawfish one day!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because ew.... crawfish lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it goes down in Louisiana best believe.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned for putting pictures in a ban thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a tired mon. you need some sleep!!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a daisy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for strong mint aroma :O


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you claim to be Angelic.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because she's angelic and devilish at the same time lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because so am I. 0>


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm a salty angel and a sweet devil combined


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being strangely sinister.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because its fun banning you. lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being kloWNy


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because this thread is out of sync with itself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban myself


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself. And all of you. I ban all of SAS!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning SAS


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban everyone with social anxiety!


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a daisy girl


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you are banned for banning people with sa, that is evil , evil i tell ya !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the north.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I ran too much and now I'm sore all over :/ :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for exercising. Yeah, I'm proud of you. I'm not much of a cardio fan though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Just tryna tone up. Day 20 today  I'm happy for not giving up!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because day 20? What, lol. Tone up? Hit the weights.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. haha, I've been keeping track of it lol. I might consider joining a gym months later, idk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banend because I know when the hotline blings, that could only mean one thing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for listening to drake.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, I hate feeling frustrated and no, I don't mean depressed kind of frustrated. It's a different kind of frustration and its driving me crazy. whatever lol, sigh


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not being the Queen anymore?? Who took your title?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I had to strip her of it......find out some stuff.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for telling us you stripped somebody


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for voting for me to stay in my vote thread. Thanks bro.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a father


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a father.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a father.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a mother.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for calling me a mother.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha! Banned for being a funny orb


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a father.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because I would have to engage in this thing called sex for any possibility of becoming a father (which is never happening :lol )


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because you can always adopt me... dad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling him dad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, good god...this thread has officially gone nuts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself because I have given up being the Queen


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling sleepy

@noydb don't think that would work... seeing as you're 5 years older than me :lol


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I guess this is what abandonment by your own parent feels like :rain


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Noybian.

(I had always feared a close relationship with anyone over the fear of getting abandoned, it ****ing sucks. I can't exactly understand what it's like to be abandoned by a parent, but I can relate to it in a way. :squeeze: )


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for picking your nose.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Permanently banned for liking ice creams.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning someone for liking ice cream.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning for banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos only know you've been high when you've been feeling low...
only know you love her when you let her go....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for singing while feeling sleepy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for quoting cheesy lyrics.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. the story of my life...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because those lyrics don't even make sense. :wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because just banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Man seriously what the **** happened to this thread? It sucks now. Does no-one give reasons for banning anymore? Dafuq. :wtf

I need @TuxedoChief to revive this thread.

Also banned, you're female.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being the only person I see banning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I am indeed the G.O.A.T of banning


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a bellend.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being a belle-end. It's like a bellend but a pretty one!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling me pretty.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

thekloWN said:


> Banned for calling me pretty.


Banned for teaching me brand names of alcoholic beverages. You are po-lutin' mah mind!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will need you to change your mood pls. Change is good my friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for wanting to bash up people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking in your sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing cookies from a lil kid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the #1 poster in this thread. Damn shame.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm probably retiring soon Already gave up my Queen status lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban myself


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your reign was good while it lasted.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

banned for being too awesome. ;p


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because right back at cha.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for excessive compliments.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for actually being Brittany.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for being an okay dude.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for actually being Brittany.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for winning the title in 2017.

@ActuallyBrittany Banned because I'm still waiting on you to post a 
video.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for actually being Brittany.


Banned for stealing a ban.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for winning the title in 2017.
> 
> @*ActuallyBrittany* Banned because I'm still waiting on you to post a
> video.


Banned because you'll be waiting until you are in the old folks home.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you're American.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning me 2x in a row.

@ActuallyBrittany Banned for making a guy wait...sigh.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned for being an impatient man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because at least now have something to look forward to when I get old. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a ladies man


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being sleepy (btw, thank you for the Skype request )


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being one of the nicest and kindest people on here. (And no probs  )


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for answering questions.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for singing sad songs with red eyes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a tall klown.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for respecting Kevin Durant. :no


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for talking about himself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the both of you for not having avatars.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because you are in need of a good banning!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for confusing 'banning' with 'spanking'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I give spankings not receive them, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for saying what I won't say.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how cute is Anna Kendrick.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, she's cute.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its her smile that gets me, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, yeah she does have a nice smile.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because congrats on the school thing once again. Have fun enjoy yourself and live your life bro. Life is short don't waste it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for making me tear a little bit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving and then trying to come back to this thread.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because how cute is Anna Kendrick.


Banned because I don't like her. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that just isn't possible.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for making the possible impossible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to confuse me again.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a kevin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eternity


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a long lost mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to spread Neoism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for just not accepting it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, thanks Kevin. I didn't really experience anything in my first year of uni.  I guess this time round I have to force myself to meet people and try new things.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep just try that is all you can do .


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being one of the few members on here who's nice to me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not shooting with me in the gym.

@Neo yep I will return when I see female life again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because if we met you wouldn't like me.  Although I think I'd win in a 3-pt contest, just saying. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um........you wouldn't win, just saying. I be pulling up from 30.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned ! Okay then, Steph.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a great guy that a lot of people look up to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks. I hope that skype group is still flourishing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, it isn't the same without you.  But whatever makes you feel comfortable I guess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are cool I'm sure things are still interesting there. But I don't think I will be joining any more skype groups anytime soon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you are the coolest. Yeah it's all good bro, if that's not your thing then I understand. Do what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the Skype hype.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not joining the skype hype


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its about that time I turn that flirty switch on. :grin2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, go do your thing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for encouraging sexual predating.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for twisting my words.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for twisting my arm. You're a bully. You know that?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I am not a bully.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know. That evil klown just likes to start mischief, lol.


----------



## The Punisher (Mar 24, 2016)

Everyone is banned for not checking kh face reveal


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for punishing.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for scaring away all the women from the ban thread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can't help it.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not helping it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you're all the woman I need.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for reasons I can't say.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not having an avatar. This thread looks bland.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I care about this thread.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a wonderful person.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because every time you ban me and other people your post number goes up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the #1 reason this thread is dying.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for suggesting this thread could die.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, this thread already died.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I'm resurrecting it


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a banning newbie. I been doing this **** for 6 months. Takes a lot determination and resilience to be a respectable banner.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because it's time for a new generation of banners...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because more female attention just might be what this thread needs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:roll Banned for being obsessed with females, even on SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:roll Banned for being obsessed with Stephen Curry, even on SAS.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, I'm not obsessed. I don't even remember the last time I mentioned him.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

:troll Banned for being obsessed with Kevin, even on SAS.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for continuing that stupid trend.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a trend setter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what trend? Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, whatever.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because, whatever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being fine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos I appreciate you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned cos I appreciate the both of you .


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for getting sentimental. Bans are supposed to cruel and heartless. FFS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to need you to change your name back asap. Karsten reminds me too much of a girl I use to talk to, lol. Plus I can't make fun of you now klown.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I keep thinking you're Kirsten now. ???? but you're not ?????


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

yea, exatcly what.."karsten"? said. Wait who is this guy, isn't this that klowm man but with a different username , the man who makes impersonations of hillbillies and pedos 
banned man banned banned banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being the king of banana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving this thread.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Going crazy said:


> yea, exatcly what.."karsten"? said. Wait who is this guy, isn't this that klowm man but with a different username , the man who makes impersonations of hillbillies and pedos
> banned man banned banned banned


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1u6t2Pgfp0E

I got you, bro.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I died laughing, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh wow, all these Kevins

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because you hate Dallas.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for mentioning the unspeakable in my presence.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being ashamed of your awesome name.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I cant help it..... lol I'm a *removed*


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of confidence.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the same reason Steph Curry, put some RESPEK on yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because nobody understands.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I understand bro, sorry if I made you feel bad.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, of course you didn't bro you do the opposite. It's just everyone else in real life (including family :cry).


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned :squeeze i hope everythings ok


p.s. I googled Tinashe.... :mushy


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for taking so long to find out who she is! :O

Back off, she's mine BTW.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a bromance in here.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Steph is my twin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being delusional. I actually have a twin, you don't Mint. :rub


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because PUT RESPEK ON MY TWIN AND I


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using _Harry Styles and the Multiple Directions_ gifs


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Harry Potter fanatic.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a fan of Tinashe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being a fan of Tinashe.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for talking about my crush. :love2


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you could do better. She average.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because you crazy af. She's a goddess, straight 10/10. So damn sexy and cute. :love2


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. To each his own bro.....to each his own.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because good point. We've all got different tastes/preferences.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep. Look at my top celebrity crush.....totally different.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. she's gorgeous, I agree.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um hello......its me you're talking to. I always pick the finest apples.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how the frick is Tinashe average!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for listening to Lionel Richie as you apply your post shower powder.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because yep. Look at my top celebrity crush.....totally different.


yeah, she fine as well.










but so is she.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my chick is more universal fine. I mean she cute but I can find more of her, not my girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for debating who's more fine :lol I like all types of girls but maybe I have thing for mixed-race ones, idk :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for being the chosen one ;-;


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being 19.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just saw your make a wish special on tv, lmao.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Banned for having a puffin avatar that is actually not particularly cute in my eyes. )^:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for breaking all the windows in your house.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I will need your username changed asap sir.

@ShatteredGlass Banned because how dare you. @Bbpuff drew that for me, lol. Its cute af.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the queen has returned, lol jk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not joking and actually being serious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. RIP thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for becoming a lost girl again......I thought you found yourself....damn.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I got Kevins in Shreveport 
Credit bans in the scannah's


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying and failing.....sorry Mint.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because are you going to change your name, too? And if so, what will you change it to?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because are you going to change your name, too? And if so, what will you change it to?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

ThekloWN since that's finally become available! 

Banned for making a big deal out of pancakes. (weirdo)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling him a weirdo......weirdo. Why on Earth would I ever change my name, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for calling him a weirdo......weirdo. Why on Earth would I ever change my name, lol.


You're Kevin every single day irl. You have the opportunity to be _anyone_ on here. Live a little!! Be Matthew001 for a while. Or John. Or Frank. Or Michael. Or Sebastian (just kidding, that's a crap name). Or Brad. 

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just want to be myself anywhere I go.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I wanna be you too. In fact I think I would make a great Kevin001...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can role with me if you want, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

roll*

Banned for misspelling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I spell how I want.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for attitude.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being up this early.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's 1:05 PM...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. I forgot about the time difference.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for forgetting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm prone to memory lapses when first waking up. I usually remember everything.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for remembering everything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wasting your time in this thread while you could be talking to girls right now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:roll Banned for thinking I haven't already tried that 100000 times. They have no interest in me. No looks, no personality. I don't blame them. So I'll continue to have no life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry bro. You're good looking guy no ****, keep your head up.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's ok, people like myself were just destined to not have friends or girlfriends I guess. Thanks but honestly it's the exact opposite, if I was at least average-looking I wouldn't have this issue. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I dare you to post your pic here and see how many good comments you get. I know you posted briefly before but no one really saw it.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for wanting me to humiliate myself. No thanks. Plus I think last time someone just said I look nothing like how they imagined. I think that was a polite indirect way of implying something else...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sigh. I wish I looked half as good as you. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.

I ban myself for this dumb ban as well.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she's back with her name


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being one of the coolest people I know.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for knowing people.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being one of the genuinely nicest people I know from here.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating all the cheese on the table, and with a _tiny_ spoon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the cheesy ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the corny ban


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for milking the food ban theme.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned (for being a mon).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a thin frame. Get your weight up.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I actually like being skinny. Making gains will have no impact on my life and won't benefit me, I'll still be ugly as **** anyway.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was talking about Steph Curry, lol. Also banned for putting yourself down......sigh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh right, my bad. Banned because, Steph's actually a lot stronger than people think! You don't need supreme upper body strength when you're the greatest shooter to ever live.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to compensate for being small.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Trying to compensate.... what? Banned for not appreciating greatness. Be grateful man, we will never ever see a shooter like this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking and shooting like Steph. You in there bro.....for real.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Nah man, you crazy af, I'm severely lacking in the looks department.. and I can't do **** about it....

Banned for complimenting my shot, and for being a good guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for disappearing :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for crushing too hard on Curry.

@StephCurry Banned because you lucky I don't have a pic of you I would post that sh*t for you, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um.

Banned for feeling daring


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a great smile .


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned because i'm moody


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what do you need? Ice cream? Nsync music? Chocolate?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because where do I find the right guy? le sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because stop stressing over it. He will come unexpectedly.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned because i'm still moody


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because what do you need? Ice cream? Nsync music? Chocolate?


haha, all of the above.  and a life...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you're cool as far as I can tell. I'll work on getting you the other things, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned as usual blah blah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time that you reveal your real self.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being a penguin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how dare you.......mistake my avatar as a penguin. Sigh. Its a damn puffin, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because everyone thought it was a Penguin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because everyone needs to throw some damn respect on my puffin. His beak is colored so you can't tell. Plus penguins are fatter.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the only birds getting respek are Tweety Bird, Big Bird, Aflack Duck, Donald Duck, and Daffy Duck. 

Theres no room for Huffin the Puffin. 

-sincerely 
The Bird Brigade


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because how dare you.......mistake my avatar as a penguin. Sigh. Its a damn puffin, lol.


:rofl

So it is LOL, quick glances do that to you :b.

Also, banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing at inappropriate times.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, I can't think of a reason.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he's a penguin mate, that's enough of a reason :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Kevin is a cholo :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because....

:haha :rofl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I slept for like 10 hours, the longest I've slept in months


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can all of you put some f-cking respect on my name and my puffin.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because I will show you respek once you show some damn some respek to Stephen Curry!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. No respeck to both curry and that damn puffin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for treason.

@StephCurry Banned because he is a good player just choked in the Finals .


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:O 'good' Did you just say* 'GOOD'?!?!?!* He's great. One of the top 2 players in the league. :x

Banned because having an off night doesn't = choking (but he did have some really stupid turnovers).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for the time you stole Maria's favorite rose plant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking rain water


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for peeing in the shower. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Lebron and Durant are the 2 best players in the world no offense.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am so proud of you, Kevin. :')


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being fantabulous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a habit of banning yourself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not feeling flirty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not quite there yet, lol. No one to flirt with atm.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not flirting with alostgirl.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a curried mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an orbital mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned because I do sometimes.....all in fun though. We're just friends.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I hope you find a girl who wants to hang with you, soon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not finding him one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking I know any girls, haha......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys need to find me a girl asap. Also there is this chick who is stalking me. I might just talk to her to see what she wants. She isn't my type though. Maybe we could be friends? Idk.

@StephCurry.....Looks bro.....I really can't look past it tbh. I mean if she was average than maybe but nope.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what do you mean, not your type? Looks or personality-wise?

@Kevin001 Ah I see man, fair enough. Yeah I wouldn't be able to date someone I wasn't physically attracted to, either.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will hear her out and see what she has to say. Also why in the f-ck did no one tell me it was Sam's birthday yesterday? I was going to go all out n sh*t. Sigh. I blame myself really.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being one of my good friends. Time to find a girl and settle down mate. Remember to invite me to the wedding one day.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Kevin001 Banned because, I would've told you if I had known, sorry. I left the Skype group yesterday and haven't really talked to anyone from there since.

I have no way of contacting her, so please tell her I said happy birthday when you talk to her.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Not sure if it matters to you, but I told Sam that you wished her.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@StephCurry Banned for making me come out of my cave long enough to say thank you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You.

Banned for stealing guys that I like.( Your current target is Murray and I disapprove. men-stealer!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because, you are welcome.  I hope you had a great day and had a chance to enjoy yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay, enough mushy stuff here. wtf happened to this thread, does no one ever ban the person above them anymore?

Banned for breaking the ****ing thread rules.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange hide yo guy friends, hide yo husbands and hide yo men from this girl. banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being absurd. :wtf

You're all banned for dragging me back into this thread. :eek


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being 21 now.

@Alostgirl Banned for being jealous. Let Sam do her thing, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was 21, lol. 
@Alostgirl Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I don't have a husband, so...too bad,I'm not phased


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for enjoying it too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we are all winners here. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because fml.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to make me worry about you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because why am I such a dumb piece of ****. I can't do this man. (not depressed, don't worry. frustrated over work cos I'm such a dumbass. can't even do a simple **** right, fml.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because school work? Take your time, it'll be ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.....zzzzzzzzz. My friend said he'll help me. Hope that will me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah for that friend, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because my workload is roof high </3 All I want is a rainy night, a warm blanket and pillow to cuddle with and a good, long sleep.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww. You'll get relaxation soon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for finding that cute.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning Kevvy...put respek on Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thank you. Put some respect on me and Durant's name damn.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:roll lmao. I don't respect you because you share the same name as KD. I respect KD's game, but I don't respek him as a *man*.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because @Kevin001, I respect you for being a cool dude. good luck with your new girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Hypocrite, what??


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Alostgirl said:


> wtf happened to this thread, does no one ever ban the person above them anymore?





Alostgirl said:


> Banned because @Kevin001, I respect you for being a cool dude. good luck with your new girl.





Alostgirl said:


> Banned. Hypocrite, what??


.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned you are a hypocrite for the very same reason as well.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I am not a hypocrite, I never complained about it but you did. That makes you a hypocrite, since you are doing the very thing you complained about.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to surge my blood pressure.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself because I really need some hot chocolate atm. Also banned for a ****ty ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope you have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having the best team in the world. This should be a cakewalk for you guys, I'm so jealous of the talent you guys have.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because at first I thought you were talking about Houston, lol. But yeah Team USA always has that talent. I'm looking forward to the Women's ball as well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I feel hungry at 12am......


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for treating this thread like your own diary.... I thought you were leaving SAS, for the 100th time? Lmao.
@Kevin001 Yeah it's crazy how dominant you guys are.

(LOL at Houston :b :haha)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Fine, I'll be gone. Bye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because just get some sleep, everything will be ok.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's always the same people in here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because invite others then, lmao.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a penguin disguised as a puffin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my puffin again.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being the nicest guy I know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww thanks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your mood emote has a giant pimple


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Bans everyone because you guys should be meeting me for pizza and milkshakes somewhere. ^_^


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I hope you're paying for my flight ticket to the U.S.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Banned because your flight ticket is in the chocolate cake Ayesha just made.

*shakes head*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hope you can pay for my flight ticket to Australia


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for getting sweat in your hair.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for drinking banana with peanut smoothie :O


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by saltnsweet


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned by Stephen Curry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a male.
@Going crazy Banned for being a beta wannabe, smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, I was born like this.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being argumentative


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

faith in beta women diminished


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because _my _faith in beta males are gone bruh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being permanently peaceful.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being strange


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for going the distance.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

you and samantha are banned for being pensive betas


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because why the **** am I back here banning? ...


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for swearing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for typing


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having interesting characters in your signature line and under your username.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling blah.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for dragging me back to the group


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a clique.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because Kyrie's always had the best handles in the league.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because duh who didn't know that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, a lot of people think it's CP3/Steph/Jamal Crawford.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because a lot of people don't know sh*t, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being a failure POS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....

'Cause when you look like that
I've never ever wanted to be so bad, oh
It drives me wild

You're driving me wild, wild, wild
You're driving me wild, wild, wild
You're driving me wild


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

What?

Banned...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing who Troye Sivan is......

Trying hard not to fall
On the way home
You were trying to wear me down, down
Kissing up on fences
And up on walls
On the way home
I guess it's all working out, now

'Cause there's still too long to the weekend
Too long till I drown in your hands
Too long since I've been a fool, oh

Leave this blue neighbourhood
Never knew loving could hurt this good, oh
And it drives me wild

'Cause when you look like that
I've never ever wanted to be so bad, oh
It drives me wild

You're driving me wild, wild, wild
You're driving me wild, wild, wild
You're driving me wild

(Wild, wild, hey!)

White noise in my mind
Won't calm down
You're all I think about

Running on the music
And night highs
But when the light's out
It's me and you now, now

'Cause there's still too long to the weekend
Too long till I drown in your hands
Too long since I've been a fool, oh, yeah, yeah, yeah

Leave this blue neighbourhood
Never knew loving could hurt this good, oh
And it drives me wild

'Cause when you look like that
I've never ever wanted to be so bad, oh
It drives me wild

You're driving me wild, wild, wild [4x]

You make my heart shake
Bend and break
But I can't turn away
And it's driving me wild
You're driving me wild

You make my heart shake
Bend and break
But I can't turn away
And it's driving me wild
You're driving me wild

(Hey)
Leave this blue neighbourhood
Never knew loving could hurt this good, oh (hey)
And it drives me wild (hey, hey)

'Cause when you look like that
I've never ever wanted to be so bad, oh (hey)
It drives me wild (hey)

You're driving me wild, wild, wild [4x]
(Hey, hey)

(Wild, wild, wild, hey!)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a crappy taste in music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not liking american pop music....sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg, you're scaring me. Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, I hate pop music in general lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because who cares
@Kevin001 I was jk, lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, I know you don't lol. But I wasn't talking to you so then again I really dgaf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because idgaf too. Peace out.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because clearly you do gaf, otherwise you wouldn't have commented on it :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because whatever.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

k


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this reminds me of a girl liking a guy and he says eww get away from me you got cooties. Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

wtf.

Banned for talking about childish ****. No one likes anyone and cooties? We aren't 5. 

Also, banned for being a thoughtful friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going hot n cold just now, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because **** this :/


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for not giving a reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your name on me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

Banned for melting my *****iness. Kudos for that sis


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being here for me for the past 3 months. I don't want to make this emotional lol, but I appreciate you <3 Thank you for being someone I can lean on to when **** gets hard and someone I can share my happy moments with, too. Even though we live in different countries, different timezones, blah blah, you're in my thoughts. Thank you for being so kind and thoughtful.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because for being nice. Hang in there.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for feeling lonely again.....yeah! She is back. That new Sam wasn't cutting it for me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I was always me. :stu
@Alostgirl Banned. :blush


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You and @Kevin001 Banned because :squeeze. <3 :kiss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad you guys have one another.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm going to bed. Have a good day friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because goodnight....thanks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyone is banned :tiptoe


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for clicking on the space invader icon in the tool bar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for allowing yourself to be kidnapped by aliens


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for letting him get kidnapped


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for reminding me of a song

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using tapatalk.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not visiting your local Raising Cane's


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being a flying mint


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an awkward rock.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm confused.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for confusion.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm so confused but eh....should be okay. 

Also banned for feeling lonely. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do simple....not complicated.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because do complicated, not simple


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking crazy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because roses are red, violets are blue, here's a dope ban, just for you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying on a Sunday


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not going to Church on a Sunday.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Amon Banned for having a Hebrew name(I think).
@Kevin001 Banned because *take me to church*, I'll worship you like a....(it's a song).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sure it is lol.........Jk, I know Hozier.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for staying up all night talking to Justin, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I would never stay up all night talking to a guy, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a dude :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time you retired from this place. Your bans are just weak these days.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to eat 10 chilies at once and running out of water.

(let me know if you really want me to leave, lol. I'll be gone.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because leave this thread if you want. Just don't leave me. I'll be like an injured rabbit lost in the woods without you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm not leaving you. More like people leave me. Wouldn't be surprised if you leave me as well. It sucks when people who mean so much to me just walk away like that and idk if I should feel sad or confused, or both. I wouldn't do this to anyone that I care about.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I give.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being insensitive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting go.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what you're talking about. :huh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm confused, too. Let go what?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I feel sorry for you guys......anyways I'm out.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Wtf? Sorry for us over what? Keep your sorry and there's nothing to feel sorry about. 

Anyways, banned for feeling innocent. (sorry if this ban isn't up to your expectations, peace out)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for old times' sake.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a charming lad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for wanting to destroy people beautifully.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a puffin-wannabe, smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for 'puffin' on a cigarette.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to be funny, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing what's black and white and red all over.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stealing an eyeglass repair kit from that hardware store yesterday. Ha, you didn't think I was watching.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for framing the guy who "stole" the eyeglass kit.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for keeping an eye on the situation.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because he can't see without his glasses. His testimony doesn't hold water.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being a doctor.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Baned for making too much silence noises


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I can't help it so don't criticize me lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned on behalf of Art Garfunkel.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned on the behalf of Paul Simon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned on the behalf of Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned on the behalf of LeBron


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned on behalf of LeChoke


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned on the behalf of Ted Cruz


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned on behalf of LeBrick


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I love my pasta with some cheese.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned on behalf of Donald Trump and Trumpville.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned on behalf of Hillary and her greatness.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm crying tears of joy now :crying: (I thought I was the only one who thought she was great)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Are you seriouz? She'll make everything great again :^)


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I agree. #HillaryForPresident :grin2:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for agreeing, although I also agree.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for agreeing with me, but I'm happy you agree, too.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned. Two commas in one statement: -50 points. :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Facepalm.

Banned for the time you tried to rip off $50 from @Karsten.

Also, I'm glad we all agree. Lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because my 50 dollars was modest compared to the MILLIONS you tried taking!

EDIT: IT'S MY 1,666 post looool


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Sigh
.....may God bless you, love.

Banned.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for writing good poems


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you 

Banned for that dope quote you have. I have to agree. No man is spared from experiencing both the simplest of joys in life and the roughest of woes that fate throws on us.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for for excessive lost girl-ing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for excessive mint flying.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for excessive faery-ing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for excessive mon vibes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using the word mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for 16*69* posts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for obsession with that number.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having an incomprehensible accent.
@SamanthaStrange Banned. Get the **** out of my way.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because NOW GO GET YA FREAK ON-UH ,GET YA FREAK ON-UH 
NOW GO AND GET YOU FREAK ON!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because :wtf


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*StephCurry* Banned for getting in my way.

@*flyingMint* Banned for using caps.

@*Karsten* Banned because there is a faery hiding in your pancakes.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your special faery pancake recipe which could run Delia Smith's pancake empire into the ground!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for supporting Ted Cruz


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for mentioning such blasphemy! I'D NEVER!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for supporting Trump.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :mum


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I cannot believe what i am reading!!!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because relax, ese


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

ban'd ;_;


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what's a barakiel?


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what a barakiel is


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an American


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because "An American in Singapore"


----------



## theDiff (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for defying gravity.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am so bored in my lecture.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for not paying attention to your professor whose probably looking over your shoulder right now...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, sir you are a clever one, but not clever enough!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for saying I'm not clever


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I said you are clever, but not clever enough!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for repeating yourself


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a pigeon as avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being jealous of my puffin.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for bluffin', 
Lord knows that ain't no puffin
You're avatar is a pigeon. 
Now go make me a muffin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you were doing well until you mentioned pigeon everything else rhymed.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for hiding your aggressive behavior with the guise of pretty women.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because goodnight Klown. Make sure you brush your teeth before bed......God knows what you ate today.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating deviled eggs.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in love. With @Amon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for linking up @Amon and @Neo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both of you banned for being avatarless and moodless.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because there is no grateful mood I feel really happy and grateful. Was feeling down for the last few days, but things are looking up for the better. I guess it's true, as long as you keep persevering, your efforts will always be paid off. :')


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for always being nice  virtual hug.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I try.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a mon anymore :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks.....I'm evolving.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not hooking up already.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it doesn't look like I'll be hooking up with anyone for a while....sigh. No real prospects atm.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. Go to parties or some **** IDK. Have a couple of drinks to ease off the nerves so you can go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't have friends to invite me, lol. Plus I have a weak stomach, don't/can't drink.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. hopefully you hook up soon somehow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

^ banned for ninja-ing.
@Kevin001 Banned for not drinking. Good mon vibes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned f-ck this. I share the same name as Durant. I should never be lonely.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha :rofl lmaoooooooooooooooooooooooo

Banned for making me laugh, can't remember the last time I laughed. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


I'll have the honor of banning myself for being such a fabulous individual.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of self-control.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because self-control/discipline is an area that I'm lacking in.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for treason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being too fond of Durant. Please put some respek on this person, @Kevin001.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, whatever.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Okay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure what is going on here.....but I'm off later peeps.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because storms will never be named after you. 
@StephCurry I don't know if this is the right place to ask this. But am I ever gonna hear just what happened? It's confusing not knowing where it went wrong, so I suppose some kind of clarification would be nice. Peace out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because actually......

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Kevin


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for talking up a storm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treasonous acts


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being Neo


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for skipping jury duty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being the worst ninja ever.

@SoundsOfSilence Banned for banning a former Mod.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by @ineverwipe


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for being crazy...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being sane.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, in my ****ing dreams lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because yeah, same here, that's what the wink was for, haha.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, I blame my parents for giving all the normal genes to my siblings not me :lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for blaming Gene.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I was jk. I blame myself.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I know you were , I was trying to make word play on the name 'Gene' but I guess it didn't work :lol

Also banned for blaming yourself!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in one of the most beautiful places. I'm Jelly! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being food


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban myself for having 3.6k posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being young.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being kinda ancient :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being kinda sweet.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned puffins need muffins and stuffin so that they may be thrown out, I'm not bluffin'


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a coupon wallet.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying about being a doctor.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for lying about being Stephen Curry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for lying about being "Permanently Peaceful".


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a Messiah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being such a warm person. You've been one of the nicest and kindest people that I know, be it on here or irl. I hope you will meet the right girl soon, you deserve it friend.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned... uke


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. what even lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a rare gem over a 1000 common stones, or however that quote goes lol. you inspire me to be a better person.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being way too nice to me......enough already, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, surprised you guys haven't ****ed already.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Not everything equates to sex, and he's someone that I respect/look up to.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because ditto.

@StephCurry Banned!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I'll leave y'all to it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you do know she lives like a million miles away right, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm always too busy liking/falling for people that I have no chance with. I think I'm screwed in the romance department. Be it irl/online I give up lol. I care too much and I don't know how to stop caring. I don't get it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you'll be alright. Sometimes we fall for the wrong people, it happens. Keep trying though.


----------



## Dipsy (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned for posting too much on this thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for reminding me of my childhood
@Kevin001 Banned for being a Kevin. It's almost midnight where I live. It's just one of those things that bothers me often. Guess I'm just cursed at love, oh well,it's whatever. What's the point of venting about this same **** like every day, its the same old bs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because just breath.

@Dipsy Banned for being my favorite teletubby.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having favorites.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because guess what.......you're one of my faves.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for terrorizing this thread with "boom".


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me spend too much time with you......I have other people to talk to, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, I didn't force you to spend your time here banning me lol. Go ahead and talk to others  Have a good day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wasn't talking about here....cough. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost cub.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Both banned for ruining this thread. Go on skype to have convos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can join in if you want.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, you're hilarious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not liking threesomes......oh well.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for feeling chatty


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having Netflix.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for expecting me to give a **** about netflix


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@*flyingMint* Banned for having Netflix
@StephCurry Banned for impersonating an amazing basketball player


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for assuming I'm an impersonator


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because lets face it: you are.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lack of evidence


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread has become a sausage fest again. God knows I don't do those. I'm out.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kevin stfu your a puffin, find yourself a lady penguin, and get!

@SoundsOfSilence banned for discrimination, and mentioning of netflix users like yours truly.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@*StephCurry* Banned because last time I checked, Steph Curry is an extrovert. 
@*flyingMint* Banned for talking like that to Kevin. He's an awesome guy. Don't insult him.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because you got me there.

Sorry Kevin I'll go have a sex change right now - that'll make you happy right????


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm sure it would. 
@SoundsOfSilence banned because Kevin is actually a giant evil penguin, disguised as a friendly introverted anxious man.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because **** everyone :x :x :x


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because here's a hug :hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where is the love at in this thread......damn. Ok I'm out....


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because you're the nicest person I ever met. :wink2:
(Why don't we try banning for _positive_ reasons from here on out? I doubt people will listen to me, but hey, it's worth a shot)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, we're very positive on here lol. We just tend to play around :b


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm glad your mood is fine today :smile2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way.
@flyingMint Banned for being positively minty.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for disappearing from Skype :b


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for... what happened to staying positive? *sigh* I'm heading out.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Oops, my bad. Banned in order for you to spread sunshine all over the place.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because rainbows and sunshine. Idk. :eyes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because spongebob sucks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a hater.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree SpongeBob sucks. :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten Banned <Insert love bunny icon here> :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for trying to annoy @Karsten with your bunny nonsense. Poor guy is allergic to bunnies and feels nauseous as a side effect. I thought you'd be more understanding


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sticking up for me. I can fight my own battles.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for being a doctor in New Yawk. Rancid beast! Y'all should be shot!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for threatening violence.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for triggering violence.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my jacket in the freezing rain.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hate jackets, and if it ever rains, I'd rather sleep than hang outside.
@sarafinanickelbocker will be more than happy to help you out


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....omg.....banned.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

@*Alostgirl* Man, you made me lol! Alost girl is evil! 

Hey Nija. You be flirtin' with all the ladies on SAS all the time like you're somethin' else, yeah? (just part of the rumor thread.  )


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um

Banned because I'm not an evil girl, I swear! :b

I just want the best for you and Kevin, the rest is up to you guys. peace. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I'm putting out a flyer for potential suitors for you.....be prepared.

@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because I have a flirty personality but rarely ever flirt with anyone tbh. You have to be special for me to really flirt with you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned because I'm putting out a flyer for potential suitors for you.....be prepared.
> 
> @*sarafinanickelbocker* Banned because I have a flirty personality but rarely ever flirt with anyone tbh. You have to be special for me to really flirt with you.


 @*Alostgirl* and @*Kevin001* Banned for the things you say. I'm feeling...insecure and confused. ops hehe :blank


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because ...I always feel insecure and confused. Please don't feel this way.  just knock some sense into Kevin, I'm sure he'll be okay, lol
@Kevin001 banned. flyer? potential suitors? lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for trying to be my wingman or wingwoman, lol. Also yeah them flyers going up soon. Be prepared.....it will be raining men.....don't be scared girl. 
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because its simple....


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for having a cute cartoon clip in your post. What cartoon is that?
@Alostgirl Okay, I won't. Erm...he'll be okay, but I'll avoid knocking him around for now. He needs to stay in good shape so that you can be his rain jacket.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for staying up late.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a sneaky wolf...that rose can never fool me.
@sarafinanickelbocker I hate the rain. have fun with kev. banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being afraid of getting wet.
@sarafinanickelbocker Banned because hell if I know. I was just trying to find a cute gif to impress you, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I prefer to stay indoors during rain.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because something is wrong......what is it?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. what's supposed to be wrong?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just see no mood, no avatar, and no signature.....so I assume something is wrong. Can you fault a guy? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. everything is wrong with life, but ain't gonna bother you with that **** lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I knew it. You can come bother me if you want. I got a little free time atm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. thanks but its okay  I bother enough ppl already. you take care of yourself first


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban myself for ruining this thread/driving people away..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ban myself for ruining this thread/driving people away..


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for copying my ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a lost mon.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a found mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating lunch in the car.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a famous mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Rip thread.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for making me think you had a different username recently. (nope, your join date was Feb. 2013)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because she did have a different username, she just switched it back.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because she did have a different username, she just switched it back.


Banned, because yeah she seems like someone else and you're keeping secrets. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being inquisitive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being forever breezy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a tofu.
@sarafinanickelbocker

banned. I used to be saltnsweet


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Alostgirl said:


> banned for being a tofu.
> 
> @*sarafinanickelbocker*
> 
> banned. I used to be saltnsweet


Yay! You're not gone! 

Banned, for...can I just ban myself for not knowing what to say. haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because some words are better left unsaid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone is banned for multiple reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in the good ol' USA.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not coming to the good ol' USA. Get your a** over here girl, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I would love to visit US's neighbor, Canada first, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because fine....ain't sh*t there but ok. Do you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it'll be nice to visit the US someday lol. Canada will be esp nice as well, I would love to visit some of my family there. My aunt and her fam lives there and I miss them. sorry for making this thread like my personal diary lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know you had family there.....Use this thread as you please. I'll allow it......for now. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for feeling innocent, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm as pure as they come.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a pure mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using a mon ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting our conversation.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned. Go on skype for that ****. You've ruined the thread lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having no Olympic gold medals....smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol

Banned, at least I got a ring though :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because a ring with 0 Finals MVP's = scrub.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because.... what does that make Harden then lmao? :lol No rings, no MVPs. Plus I'm only 28, I'll win multiple FMVPs just wait and see. Starting from this season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because f-ck Harden, I know he trash. I just wanted to rag on Curry some more. :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:O :haha !! I can't believe you said that Kevin!!

Banned because Dwight finally looking like he got a jumpshot now. Y'all shoulda maybe kept him :O


__
http://instagr.am/p/BHftWW3DO_Z/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Harden needs to win games for us.....damn. Howard trash as well he'll never average 20ppg again.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:haha

Banned because you gotta believe man, _believe_!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for believing


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for eating


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for hating


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lying


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for lying that I'm lying


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for procrastinating


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being a hypocrite (and procrastinating, too).


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because I have nothing productive to do :lol


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because... same. haha


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for copying


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm just trying to empathize


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for empathising.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because... thanks. :blush


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because you are welcome.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for making mushroom omelette.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for eating it. :mum :twak


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for brutality.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sensitivity.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not sharing focaccia bread.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for 1,*69*2 posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bolding


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for licking. Mushrooms.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for criticizing someone's hobby


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its cold outside.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for shivering.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for breezing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sleezing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for Klowning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in hawaii.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living on the island of lost girls.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. thank you for everything. :squeeze


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for the sexual tension between you and Strange.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the sexual tension between you and Kevin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.
@Karsten banned. Wth lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :squeeze
@Karsten Banned for giving me a reason to use this gif again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because if I could start again, a million miles away, I would keep myself, I would find a way.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a copycat. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I hate cats.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for blasphemy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I hate pancakes too


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I love pancakes :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

extra banned for loving pancakes...just....no...nah uh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for speaking with a Singaporean accent.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying my society


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a real boy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a fan of puppetry.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Get that picture the **** out of here.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

bunned .-.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for baraking


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for currying so much


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because it's hard not to curr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living the college life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because 2nd year don't start till mid-September bro.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't care, lol. You're still in college and living that college life.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, I really need to put myself out there this time. I won't be able to cope with another year at uni with no friends. Uuuuurgggghhh f-ck SA!! :sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no friends? Not even friends on the court? Drinking buddies? Good luck bro.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks KD.

Banned because nawww... there were guys who would let me play ball with them (& I would make it rain) when they saw me at the court but they were hardly friends. Whatever I guess. New uni, new opportunity.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol. (KD). Yep.....new life.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Kevin.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a bus wanker. :twak


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for driving a yellow Fiat Cinquecento just like this one.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that's the key to getting all the b*tches.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for dressing like this when going out in your car:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for drunk hula dancing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not showing respect.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for letting your cat take my pancakes.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because are you a Nine Inch Nails fan or a Johnny Cash fan?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not knowing. Trent Reznor is the love of my life. :heart

But, I like Johnny Cash as well, and his cover is pretty awesome.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you'll never be lonely with music in your life.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Banned for taking far too long getting around to my operation.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for actually posting in this thread. You're too good for that bro, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I ban myself for being bold af as of late.

@Alostgirl Banned for being the most epic banner ever....good bye my friend.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being bold. Good for you bro.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks. Life is short, got to go after things.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for truth. I wasted my entire youth being a loser, experiencing nothing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because start living....now.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, much easier said than done :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ikr....just mean't continue to try and take chances. Don't miss any more opportunities.


----------



## Dipsy (Apr 7, 2016)

Banned because I see you (Kevin001) again


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a celebrity.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a Samanthity.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned just to meet my quota of one ban per day.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the pathetic reason.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating cream of mushroom soup.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making a smiley face appear in a volcano.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for reasons you're well aware of.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reasons _you're_ well aware of.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in the bell jar.

also banned for missing me:b


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

banned for banning during band


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning while sleeping.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for chewing on used band-aid.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for posting above me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that long signature.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Alostgirl

banned for banning me for the clearly superior long signature


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for no signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Both of you are banned for being girls!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming back here....just when I thought you were free. Sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I miss some people from here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you just made me choke on my ice cream with that post.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Rip ice cream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because damn right....just finished it. Yolo.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for duranting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for currying.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for losting. Who did you miss from here? I thought you had all of them on Skype. :wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. You, and a few ppl


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because.. really? :blush Thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, because really. And nah, not a genius but thx.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because I am glad you came back.. for however long you choose to stay.  Knew you couldn't stay away from here


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because thanks  some stuff from here prevents me from leaving completely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not quite sure what is happening here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for 2*69*49 posts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because some words are perhaps better left said


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for knowing about sugar walls :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its teen takeover.....again. Have fun guys.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for sharing names with Durant. You need to change that **** ASAP


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with the term "*69*".


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for 69ing with Samantha :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......for observing in the corner.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um. banned for 69ing with Kevin.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that only happens in your sick fantasies. 
@Kevin001 :haha !!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for knowing about my "Sick" fantasies :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for making the :O face whilst vehemently using your tongue when 69ing with Samantha. 








:O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

.....

banned for being a guy.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

banned for being a guy and keeping it secret.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for living in England.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for lying to me about you gender, smh.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for being a lost girl.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for Canadaing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for obsession with mushrooms.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for your obsession with this site :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what happened to this thread. I could save it but not sure I want to.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you have any importance on this thread. Why are you posting here, anyway? There's only one female online.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm video chatting with one real soon....later guys.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, good luck Kevin. Try not to show her your tip straight away. Might scare her off.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for that good advice, hope your bro takes note
@Kevin001 banned. good luck with your new girl, kevin...girl number....I lost count, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for sending Kevin nudes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys kill me, lol. I can't even. Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

nudes? whaaaat. Banned because I was raised to be a classy lady.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for laughing :twak


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for spanking the wrong individual, smh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for enjoying being spanked.  























:twak


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because maybe I do


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. opcorn


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a happy mon...care to share some popcorns? :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because the only thing Kevin shares with females is his tip.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. those Hodge Twins have been corrupting you.:no:O:tiptoe


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned, because they haven't uploaded a vid in like 2 weeks :cry :sigh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a poor lost girl because two youtubers didn't upload a video, like, what has the world come to


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because girls are mean  ( JK )


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because which girls are mean? :O 

ps, guys are mean too. esp some that I know irl. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because don't let guys be mean to you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for apparently sharing your tip with ladies....smh. has curry corrupted you too? :/ :sigh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Alostgirl @StephCurry @Kevin001 You are all banned for the last 2 pages of bans.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for being strange.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned cuz LOL!


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned for LOLing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being from Canada, eh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a canadian, eh


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for calling me Canadian, wtf :wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Impossible. YOU are BANNED for being a ninja, eh. how aboot that.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja.
@StephCurry Banned for not being Canadian.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because thank f-ck I'm not Canadian lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need to put some damn respek for Canadians, k?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by The Royal Canadian Mounted Police.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being Karsten the Klown


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning again.

@Karsten Banned for not stating at least 3 valid reasons to ban me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking you deserve reasons 















(JK)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for joking with my sis. -.-


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an only child.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for liking kebabs


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for stereotyping SMH. I'm middle-eastern so that means I like kebabs?! :x Lol jk I do :heart kebabs tho


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, Ninja! oke
@Alostgirl Banned by Ben.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@StephCurry lmao. banned because I remembered you mentioning it as one of your fav foods...so xD
@SamanthaStrange I hate Ben. banned for mentioning Ben. Permanent ban.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because i know, I was JK :b also banned for remembering that! :O Good memory


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange

1.

2.

3.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

A)

B)

C)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ffs. 

both of you are banned for playing games.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*SamanthaStrange* 
Banned, but with a question attached:

When's the last time you've touched a lawn mower?

@*Alostgirl* 
Banned for trying to be cute with your blank avatar. I hope it rains in Singapore today.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. _Touched a lawn mower_, is that code for something? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this thread is filled with perverts...we all need to wash our brains with soap asap :O


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned for complicating an otherwise simple and innocent question.










@Alostprude

Stop ninja banning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned coz alostprude LMAO :rofl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. opcorn


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because you keep saying you're leaving then you keep returning


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I ain't no prude, sir. smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is like a drug, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because actually, I think _you're _Kevin's drug


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Kevin is clean and sober now. He kicked the habit.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for getting high from banning, smh. _off topic, but I'm hungry:/ all I had for dinner was some chocolate and ice coffee._ :sigh:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your outdated smiley.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for begging me to use this.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. HAHAHA!

Tou-*****ing-che. Well played, miss.

It's even worse in hi-def.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being repulsed by a cute bunny, what the ****, Karsten. Facepalm.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for banning a man


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I need my beauty sleep. adios!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing my line and my gif. Goodnight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because tinker bell wears panties? Since when? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because why would she not wear panties.....lol...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not actually going to bed.
@Kevin001 Banned for thinking a Disney character is naked under her dress...? :wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm really not supposed to be talking to you anymore (this will be the last time) but yeah I guess I did think she had nothing on underneath, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because :wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Sam is amazing. I just get too emotional when I talk to her. I'm more invested in her than she is in me. I just have to cut contact....even being friendly with her is tough. She is good, I'm the one with the issue.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because what? I can't tell if you're joking or not?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm serious. No big deal. She won't be missing much. Everyone's good.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

Banned because you're serious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I ban you all for using this thread for the sole purpose of upping your post count.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being American.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm....haven't talked to you in a while....welcome back bro.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not talking to someone for a while.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having a football friend.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating too much curry


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because you didn't buy me a milkshake


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having milkshake that brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's better than y'alls


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating plants


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

WTF :haha :rofl

Banned because after that, you'll need ....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for calling himself the goat.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for calling herself lost when in reality, she's found.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for knowing the whereabouts of alostgirl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because no one ever found me. :crying:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating veggie chili.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. don't allow yourself to be trapped in that damn bell jar, be free!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your petty motivational statement.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating cereal.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because there's nothing wrong with a man who eats Waffle Crisp four times a day.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange @StephCurry @Kevin001 @flyingMint @Going crazy @Amon @Neo @sarafinanickelbocker @Overdrive @Karsten

all of you people are banned...for....um...having social anxiety.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not eating at Subway.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for the leaves that dwell in your hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because they go well with my fake dress.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. When does your plane arrive at La Guardia? I'll send a limo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I think I'll arrive around Marchtember 37th.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I love Marchtember! Will you be flying in from Tibequador?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because for your?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am so scorching that you would melt. Lol jk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lmao what?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for speaking spanish :O


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because um..... I didn't speak spanish


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because shouldn't you be sleep Mint?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I could ask you the same question Kevin :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a man Mint.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because then what does that make me?

btw, you're a puffin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You're a boy becoming a man Mint. Soon my friend.....soon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm a lost girl becoming a found woman, soon. btw, we are all mons inside


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm no mon.....I'm just Kevin. Goodnight.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sleeping on the job


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

this ban is brought to you buy the drugs prozacs, paxil and zodolf, giving sasers powerful side effects :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a drunk cat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because me and you are the top 2 posters in this thread. Does that make us King and Queen? :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this Queen needs no King to reign.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not wanting a man, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I didn't say I didn't want a man. Time to change topics.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I sense confusion in you my young padawan.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a little puffin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww. Also banned because you forgot to say cute little puffin, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hope you can stop being _nice _to me. I don't deserve it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? I will always be nice to you. I try to be nice to everyone. You deserve it........let go let God my friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am not a good person and I certainly don't deserve kind people like you to give a **** about me. I respect you for being kind and nice to everyone, that is something that I can only aspire to be. But its time for you to stop wasting time on me and move on.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being ridiculous right now. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being stubborn. Everyone leaves at some point...I'm sorry, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I got you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned uke :wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I think I should try out some vodka soon lol, secretly


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because don't drink that **** on it's own. Mix it with orange juice or cranberry juice or coke/pepsi


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Noted, sir. Thank you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because welcome  That **** tastes nasty, so be warned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Wine tastes bitter as **** and I can tolerate it. Can't be worst than that?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because LMAO. Wine tastes horrible, but vodka is whole different level. It's a spirit. You can't just drink it out of a bottle neat. That's why people use shot glasses for spirits. You won't be able to. You have to use mixers like the ones I mentioned above.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me. Thanks, will try it out. As long as it gets me drunk, I'm all for it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for exceeding my expectations as a friend, thank you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having friends.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because if I rearranged your name, you'd be the One.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being drunk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because girl, I hope you find your Ben soon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I hope you find your mon-soon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need to get drunk.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you are right, but it is 6.36am in the morning and I'm at work :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being at work so early.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Baned because its 12:30am here. who needs sleep, and who needs work? time to get drunk :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@SamanthaStrangeBanned because early start = no-one around for a couple of hours + early leave = win.

@Alostgirl banned for being a drunken ninja.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I just don't want to care about anything tonight,lol. **** everything and everyone.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because please be careful - don't get hurt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for giving advice.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being daring. Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm trying, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not sharing the results of your daring escapades.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because lets just say everything is going pretty well.....not perfect but above average.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you mean...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.










I swear that is my go to gif for most things, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I think you're gay for Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah, lol. Just vagina for me bro.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being in denial.






It's ok Kevin it's 2016.






I won't judge.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. No mushroom tips for me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:lol Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because trust me, I'm focused. :grin2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Neo said:


> Banned for having friends.









Kevin001 said:


> Banned because trust me, I'm focused. :grin2:


Banned because good


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because friend! Oooh friend!
But also banned because this is what having friends makes you end up doing


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for making me dizzy with that gif


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being dizzy.

@Neo Banned for having a f***ing football friend :haha


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I don't know anymore lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not knowing. What don't you know?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for hitting someone with a frisbee.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because I don't know what the purpose of life is anymore :rain


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@SoundsOfSilence neither do I mate.  :hug I don't think there is one.

@Neo Banned for talking more sh*t than Jay :haha


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@StephCurry

Banned for understanding me 
@Neo

Banned for posting more seizure causing gifs


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

SoundsOfSilence said:


> Banned because I don't know what the purpose of life is anymore :rain


Banned because


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for only using gifs in your replies


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned  @SoundsOfSilence @Neo


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@StephCurry

Banned because... awwww  :hug


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being empathetic


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because we should all go fly now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Yo, Adrian!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because.... DRAGOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for joining in March.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for not joining in March. March is cool. When winter becomes spring...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I know March is cool lol, it's the best month. My birthday is in March.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for thinking March is the best month.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@StephCurry
Banned because that's actually pretty cool 

I ban myself for being born on the day school starts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning @millenniumman75


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the devil. (666 in your post count)



millenniumman75 said:


> Banned for thinking March is the best month.


Banned because March Madness and spring.... 

March > the other 11 irrelevant months


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@SamanthaStrange
Banned because maybe I don't want to cause he's so cooool :laugh:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I agree he's cool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned so I can get rid of my 666. > :evil


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned cause you can't get rid of your 4,000 as fast >


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being strange 0.o


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for not being strange. :flush


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because because Team Hillary.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for bragging about getting drunk on this thread, lmfao. Did you take my advice?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way. 
@Alostgirl Banned for being hung over.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for having* 69 *after your next post


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@*StephCurry*

Banned for drinking curry

@*Alostgirl*

Banned for thinking I support Trump cause I _*don't*_. #DumpThatTrump #GoHillary


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I've never had curry in my life :lol


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Well...

Banned for never having curry in your life.

(I'm really bored right now and my brain seems to be failing me at the moment lol)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a ninja. damn.
@StephCurryBanned. I've yet to try out vodka/mixers, soon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not learning your lesson, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

@Alostgirl drink lots of water before you go bed (after you've been drinking), will ease/prevent hangover. Tip for next time 

Banned for 46*69* posts.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being way too interested in 69 and noted for that tip lol. should have told me earlier though :O


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I didn't know you were going to get drunk yesterday , lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't think she knew either, until it happened. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wasn't expecting to either tbh.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being a lightweight. :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for shaking your head at me. don't you dare, lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being the moodiest person I know :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that would actually be me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because naw, I put alostgirl first and myself second. IDK where you would be on my list :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

:O

Banned because what did a lost girl do to deserve the first spot of the moodiest person ever? lol

(but I am moody af, I recognize that lol)


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because just embrace it, don't even attempt to deny it :haha


Our imperfections make us who we are.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for truth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for copying my ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being repulsed by nuggets and hotdogs. :wtf:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for grossing me out. uke


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for puking on a freshly cleaned forum post.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the only boy who could ever teach me was the son of a preacher man.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for eating veggies too much. hate that ****


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Veggie hater. BANNED!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for shouting at a child.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> Banned for being the devil. (666 in your post count)
> 
> Banned because March Madness and spring....
> 
> March > the other 11 irrelevant months


Banned for slamming the other 11 months.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@k_wifler Banned for hating on this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread was dead.....then resurrected.....now its lame.....do I have to save this thread....again?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because this thread was dead.....then resurrected.....now its lame.....do I have to save this thread....again?


Banned because you talked about this "fight thread".


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being millennium man


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because there is a thread of someone saying they hate us and you guys are here like it is all good


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned , people are entitled to their opinion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying you never post in this section. Lies boy. Lol :b


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for obsession


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because life is short. Yolo.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for treason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for travesty.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for confusion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for disliking tuxedos.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm having so much fun. Gotta love anxiety woohoo :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not sharing the video....boo.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for thinking KD is better than Steph.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos team lebron all the way


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by LeChoke.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for lechoking on Ryan Gosling's tip


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're the MVP


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he ain't the final's mvp. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for sharing the same name as Kevin Durant.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing anything about basketball, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I have nothing better to do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wasting your time on us. You can go now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a worried mon. you'll be aights.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because....

Don't wanna be a fool for you
Just another player in your game for two
You may hate me, but it ain't no lie,
Baby, bye, bye, bye...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because what the **** are you posting?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I think it's a mon-ologue.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah its a sing-a-long. :laugh:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a penguin/bird.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a red name.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sleeping with headphones on.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being a cool person


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for the same reason


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because we're all cool


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I wish :haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Kevin Durant is getting buckets right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because durant sucks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you suck. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a vegetarian.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because being a vegetarian is no fun. I need my protein.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because **** people man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being antisocial.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I have social anxiety Which means I am an introvert, love to spend time on my own, can stand very few people, often get misunderstood etc. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a confused mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for huffin and puffin.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for puffin.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for drug reference


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an orb.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being awake so early.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a strange mon. Also, I have morning class today. :sigh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wearing dresses all the time.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I did wear a dress again today, lols.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for becoming predictable.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am a girl lol. Dresses ftw -.-


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stereotyping.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for forcing Alex Rodriguez to retire.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having crumbs in your bed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm certain you intended to say...*_*on *_your bed, right?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we Americans say in your bed......I'm eating in my bed......sleeping in my bed.....laying in my bed......lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because put some respek on @StephCurry's language.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. Be weary of the rain because sugar melts but sh*t floats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned at your weird analogy,lol. I love Brit accent. Also banned for thinking Singapore is in Europe, wth xD lmao


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for loving my accent. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting my breakfast time.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking chocolate icing on your cupcakes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning cupcakes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because being a female is causing me a lot of pain, atm. :sigh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I understand:/ I feel miserable af, both physically and emotionally whenever its that time every month. It sucks. :sigh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban us both for discussing our female issues in the ban thread. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I agree lmao, of all places.....we are discussing it here. lol

also banned for not taking selfies. :wtf:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Keep your feminine issues out of the Ban thread. #misogyny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in a hole in the wall apartment.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in the hole of the wall in my apartment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for pretty much calling me a rat, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a bird/rat hybrid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will take no more hate on my puffin. Delete that hideous hybrid right away.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned - not wrestling people to the ground in the casino. You have to take action. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for encouraging violence.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> Banned for liking chocolate icing on your cupcakes.





SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for mentioning cupcakes.


Did someone say cupcakes?

*Banned for being Kevin001.*


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for eating cupcakes on the job


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Binned /:


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for riding a bike in the middle of a freeway (and putting your petal to the metal. literally.)


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@*Neo* 
Banned for hating on @*Kevin001* 's puffin.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for having such a contradictory username D:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen. You guys are everywhere, lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because being a female is causing me a lot of pain, atm. :sigh





Alostgirl said:


> banned because I understand:/ I feel miserable af, both physically and emotionally whenever its that time every month. It sucks. :sigh:





SamanthaStrange said:


> I ban us both for discussing our female issues in the ban thread. :lol


uke guys what the ****


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for swearing :no


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for being an adult


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned cause I'm actually a teen.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because, so am I (19).


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool 

Banned.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for not stating a reason. :twak


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned cause I'm a rebel. I don't need reasons.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because that won't fly when you go to Curryville. :twak


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Male.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

@StephCurry

Banned for practicing fascism in Curryville
@SamanthaStrange

Banned for giving a one word reason.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because I can hardly cope as a male, lmfao. Thank **** I'm not female so I don't have to deal with PMS and ****


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your boy Klay Thompson is playing horrible so far.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned because this Australian commentator is horrible


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. We have Marv Albert and Doug Collins. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hate puffins,ew. @StephCurry just....banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for inspiring me to wear dresses more often.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for copying me :no:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for looking at wedding dresses. You're gonna end up like this...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning me for looking at wedding dresses


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting to get married at such a young age.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm 19 ffs lol, at least 26 and above. 0


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a vegetarian-wannabe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Flexitarian ftw.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my sister from across the Atlantic ocean :')


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being kind and supportive. :squeeze


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

banned for banding together with other banners to ban everyone to banville


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for always being asleep. Wake up!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because if I had a penny for every time I sighed, I'd be rich.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I enjoy banning you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being one of my fav ppl on here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for secretly hating the_ just for fun_ section. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for crushing on a married man(ryan gosling), smh. :no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he is not married.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for burning my previous ban above :O oh snap...


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned for not having a picture


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

Banned for being lonely


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because girls have overtaken this thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because girls ftw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because girls.....got to love em.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because that guy is hot!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling my fake husband hot.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um...uh oh....

banned :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Why am I awake?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Its because I sent a cricket task force to chirp loudly outside your window.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that's just not cricket.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned in the name of @Kevin001 and @StephCurry who couldn't come since they are having fun (together)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for mentioning two of my very good friends :sigh


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for thinking they are your property. Banned for jealousy because you were not invited for a threesome.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. They aren't my property, but maybe there's a tinge of jealousy there lmao


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned in the name of GOD. Something for which I have perfect authority to do. See Mark 11 part I section II sentence 56.



> "And God said: I shall give sajs, the power to Ban people in my name for his honorable service and good heart full of compassion. He is also able to invite lost people into his house, and welcome them, and feed them and -if they are chicks- give them pleasure. He also gets a cookie every first Monday of June"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because even though I'm lost, my instincts are strong and I'll never enter a stranger's house. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing right from wrong, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my mama raised me the right way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope you're raising Jerry the right away.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Jerry lacks proper paternal guidance. I'm doing what I can :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know, lmao.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Who the **** is Jerry?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Where the f*** are my pancakes?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Jerry is my one and only son.

also banned because Karsten made some pancakes...but he ended up eating them :/


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange I'll give you your pancake only if you wear it on your face with me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Challenge accepted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Double Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban Ban Ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being amon. @Amon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having birds.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating birds raw


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for dating Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we all go a little mad sometimes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because i'm feeling very depressed right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for feeling that way


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thought policing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because depression sucks  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for playing mind tricks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Seriously.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Humorously.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Hummusly.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for liking that pic a little too much.

Banned for changing it. Banned for hummus.

Triple Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Cerealously. 
Edit: Banned because this ban wasn't intended for you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. never tried hummus, before. is it good?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Hummus is yummy. Hummus and pita bread, ftw.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...I've had naan of that before :cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me hungry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Everyone. My stomach is growling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have a feeling this isn't your first account here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want me some naan :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having wrong feelings. I remember the day you joined this forum. How dare you? Double banned.
Edit: someone please ban me for banning the wrong person. I should stop re-reading my posts 10 times before sending them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned, lol. Its all good bro.

@Alostgirl Banned because what? Lol.......quick google search....hmm looks good.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. its more than good. also craving for indonesian food........<3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning Indonesian food. I would be like Ben Stiller in Along came Polly, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wanting to have sex with the whole society(in hopes of creating a species of birdmen)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban.....good try. :rub


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for calling my ban lame.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in Iran


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for not living in Iran


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for aiding the perpetuation of the very tedious ban thread.

Oh. Wait....


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Ban ana.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for taking this out on Ana. Heartless *******.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned for still loving ana, she is a *****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing unnecessary drama in this thread.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because this thread is all about drama. Banned for being the drama queen.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*Kevin001* Banned for your sacrilegious use of Baby Oil.








@sajs Banned for living in a perilous part of the world.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no you didn't, lol.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Banned because yes he did.

@Karsten Banned because I am affraid you don't know where it is to say its dangerous. In any case, its not Gotham.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am an awkward island.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for making me feel bad abour banning you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lying. I know how much you enjoy banning me.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for nothing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for something.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for humping


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for twerking.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned for watching :twak


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for violence against faeries.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for making me feel good about banning you


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for slipping up.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for robbing a department store in Dallas, Texas


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Banned for getting high without me


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned cause I've never gotten high before, neither do I want to. :no


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

banned because i wish i could right now. just stay high forever. or drunk. or fall asleep and never wake up.... any of those things sound great to me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I know that feeling. :/


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for thinking you can become an awkward island.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an adult.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm currently not lost, lol.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Well, then banned for currently not being lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling pensive. :no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sighing.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because you don't know that. We live behind computer/smartphone screens.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being pensive


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being pensive.

@Karsten Banned for not checking your local listings.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a collection of fashionable glasses in a myriad of colors.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not making any typos.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for starting again one million miles away from Earth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for freeing your mind.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because if only.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling stressed......free your mind.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. eating an ice cream now..hope it helps me. I'm bad with dealing with stress. yay for anxiety.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Ninja Ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

All of you are banned for being men...need more estrogen in this thread. :no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for laughing.

Edit: *sigh* it was intended for Kevin. This time i refreshed and immediately posted. There are forces at work in this thread that want to embarrass me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being able to speak in farsi (I assume)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for assuming.

@pouria19 Banned for trying to ban me. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you can't escape this time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to kidnap me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a wee lil puffin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still bigger than Jerry.....yolo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Jerry is precious


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a conflicted single mom.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> All of you are banned for being men...need more estrogen in this thread. :no


Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a....a.....strange........mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speaketh the nameth of your lord


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the real mon has graced us with his presence.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I need no reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Look. Banned for banning me without giving a reason. who do you think you are? :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Look. I can.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. No. You can't.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Try to stop me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

permanently banned because both ryan gosling and ben sucks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for insulting my boyfriends.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having bad taste in men....I mean....smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for insulting me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because....Ryan, seriously? :no.......


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for contributing to Ban Thread Banter.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Permanently banned for not making me pancakes.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Has sido baneada en español. Este es un ban internacional.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Get outta my thread, ban hater!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because si, I agree. 

also...banned because...jerry > ben.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because.....this thread needs new blood.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. For. Blood.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because now we got bad blood...it used to be mad love....look at what you've done, cos now we got bad blood... #taylorswift


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I knew you were trouble when you walked in.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because new people join in please! Prime example right above.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to chase away ban thread veterans.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 I'm here to stay, babe. :Kisses:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm at a payphone trying to call home...but I've spent all of my change on you...where have the times gone baby now it's all wrong, where are the plans we made for two? hashtag payphone


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to annoy Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to annoy Kevin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a ban veteran.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still feeling stressed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because emotions are like a tsunami...it's difficult to control them


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because pms is a b*tch I know....I grew up with women.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Men.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm feeling stressed because of my exam results/school/finals and not because of PMS. what even....:sigh

I mean yeah, I suppose women aren't allowed to feel sad, stressed or angry..and if we did, PMS is the reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me feel bad. Just trying to lighten the mood.....I got you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for a myriad of reasons.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the mood was just fine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having long hair.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being envy of her hair. :roll


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing the apple from Eve.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish......damn girl wouldn't of never cursed us.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I need my beauty sleep. adios


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because don't forget to put your hair scarf on.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for telling people what to wear


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for having no face.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because shouldn't you be in school?


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

b̀̕a̛͘͢n̶̵̸ń̴̕͢'̶̨̀d̡̀̕̕͝ ̸̧f̶̸̢͘ó͟ŗ̧̕̕͠ ̧͡͡b̸̴̶͟͡r͠e̴̴͘á̶̧͜k̕͢i̸͠n͘͞͏̧҉g̕͟ ̧̨̢e̢̛͢͟͞v̢̕͟͝è̴r̵͡͏̨̨y̧͘͠t̴͟͜͝h͝͝͝i̸̴҉͡͡ǹ̡͠g̸͢͠ ̀͘͝;̷̶͞͞_͏͏̴̢_͜;͟


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making my eyes hurt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the mon


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you are right.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the Orb.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a creep.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@AlostgirlBanned because you are wrong.
@Karsten Banned cos ninja.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having SA.
@StephCurry banned for deserting this thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for also having social anxiety.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Ban myself because fu-k SA.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Alostgirl

Banned because i miss SaltnSweet


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because...I'm still just as salty and sweet :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for eating hamburger for dinner.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lies.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being in love with ben. :no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wish Ben was in love with me. :sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm starting to think Ben is a real person :um.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for starting to think


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stomping on a cockroach.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because no way. I'm afraid of cockroaches like hell


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being scared of cockroaches...:no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being sad. Cheer up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. thanks but its not that easy :c


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban myself for being a loser/failure :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because just step your game up.....no reason to be sad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you don't understand


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what I do understand is that you can make the best out of any situation if you choose to. Life is too short to worry and stress over things. Breathe.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being supportive. I appreciate it, I really do. But its easier said than done


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

B = ((a + e) * n) + d

B = (a * n) + (e * n) + d

B = (a * n) + (n * e) + d

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being armed with a heart of steel.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

C:\Users\SJ>ping alostgirl

Pinging alostgirl [64.233.190.138] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 64.233.190.138: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=49
Reply from 64.233.190.138: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=49
Reply from 64.233.190.138: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=48
Reply from 64.233.190.138: bytes=32 time=36ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 64.233.190.138:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 30ms, Maximum = 36ms, Average = 32ms

C:\Users\SJ>ban /permanent 64.233.190.138

64.233.190.138 (alostgirl) has been banned successfully!

C:\Users\SJ>exit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned....:wtf


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for bringing up club penguin...:no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for messing with time


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being worthless. I meant me, not you

banned for ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being utterly useless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking nonsense....wake up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I feel so disappointed with myself :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad I met you....you're a breath of fresh air. Obstacles can be overcame, no need to stress over it though. Just stay positive and try. Enjoy life. Smile. You have one of the best ones I've seen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because there's nothing I want more in life than making my ambitions come true. I just don't know how to deal with failures and setbacks and I feel so torn right now because I don't know if I have it in me to go far in life. Trust me to get so upset over this, I guess it's how much my future means to me and I am afraid that I will never get anywhere in life. I''m not giving up though...it's an ardous journey but I'll give my best. I don't have the best of lives I'm afraid. Difficult circumstances that only very few people know of and it's not easy, but everyone has problems and obstacles as well...it's just so conflicting. I wonder if I will ever make it and if I'll ever get to experience true joy in life....:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because life is all about choices....just gotta hope you make more good ones than bad. Just because you don't reach your goals and expectations doesn't mean you failed. The journey is the part to be proud of....just striving for your goals. Life is a journey.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I believe in determinism.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing philosophical discussions in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reasons known only to me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because @Amon knows all banning reasons.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for supporting fascism


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning the chosen one


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for having no face.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having two faces


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Batman.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Baned


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned. :frown2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :smile2:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned :boogie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :mum


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned :hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for littering


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wink2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. :wtf


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for being aggressive :/


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

The odds of you ninja banning me were so low. I've won the lottery.

Banned. I have no ban inspiration at the moment.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned. :yawn


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned :cup


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. 
@Karsten Banned by bananas. :banana :evil


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned. :eyes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for breathing


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because it's the ban thread and free speech and _I don't have to think of anything to ban you_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I hate libraries :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange

Banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Permanently banned for breaking the rule of banning the person above you. Banbanbanbanban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not breaking rules.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned just because I need someone to ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the trick questions....you're confusing me girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my darkest thoughts swim to surface when I'm alone.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because stop being alone then. Plus you're never really alone.....think about it. Plus you have me.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for putting blue and green next to each other in your signature without a colour in between.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense......lame. Good try, lol.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not knowing "Blue and green should never be seen unless there's a colour in between".

https://www.reference.com/hobbies-games/should-blue-green-never-seen-afa4f6c3ce49da1a


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using pink text.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I am hopeless:cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I tried.

@Silent Memory....banned because you're so about to make me change my sh*t, lol. Omg. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because idk if anyone can even help me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for worrying me so damn much.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a mood


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for having no mood. How do you expect for someone to understand you without knowing how you feel?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because this thread is a game


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because it's not. That's what Colonel Graff and the I.F want you to think.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned.

Go watch the movie, "Ender's Game". It's good!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I did hear about that awhile back.....but didn't interest me enough to go see it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not watching good movies.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I live for horror and romance movies bro.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for watching too many horr-mances.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for inventing a new movie genre.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for liking Nine Inch Nails a little too much. 
@Neo Banned because nope I can't mix my genres. Either pure horror or pure romance.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because NIN is the best. Saw em live a few years back - brilliant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. You're now my favorite person.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm stupid tired right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for feeling tired


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a college student.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

all of you are banned for being annoying. oops


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for oopsing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her thanks......the b*tching has to stop.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for intolerance. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. ineiinekmfe owpf eiwjfe please don't start again :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because start what? Friendly chatter?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I mean please don't start again with ryan gosling gifs, lol. (Shh, don't tell sam!)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for fun.

@*Alostgirl* Banned for gibberish.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for liking Ryan a little too much.

@Alostgirl Banned for not liking Ryan Gosling gifs.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Get your waffles the **** outta here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....no thanks Billy. Waffles ftw.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I said so. Pancake hater.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because **** pancakes and **** waffles....donuts ftw.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wtf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using such language


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it looks like Gosling is a hot cake eater......welp there goes my gifs.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. :wtf


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all I want for christmas is.......


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

... your blindingly white teeth?

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for noticing her teeth a little too much.

@Alostgirl Banned because me? Prince charming? A scholarship?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it was an inside joke.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I'm utterly disappointed, smh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not being asleep already. Go lay down and hold your breath.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Ninja.
@Alostgirl Banned. I am nothing but a disappointment, I know.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a lady-mon.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned cause you're awesome.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cause I'm not.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned because you are >:3c


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a retro avatar.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

banned for that puffin' avatar. sorry D:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for apologizing about your completely rational feelings.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for joining in Apr of 2007


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that klown....thank you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm as pure as they come.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Who is this kloWN you speak of? Is he an old member?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he was just some clown named Bill going around scaring kids n sh*t.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Banned. Good riddance. He sounds like a nutbag,

@*SamanthaStrange*

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning me. 
@Kevin001 Banned for not scaring children.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not the scary type.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your obsession with Ryan Gooseling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Banned for your obsession with Ryan Gooseling.


Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are boring me......
@StephCurry @Alostgirl @Neo @flyingMint

The ban thread needs you guys........I need you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you see a little Samantha in your future? Hey if you have twins you could named them Ryan and Samantha, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because......


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for giving me way too much credit. :blush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah....just enough. Thank you.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@*Kevin001* 
Banned.
*
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Py929SsZ5J









*


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for hiding your true name, "starken"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the only barrier between you and your dreams is your mind, said a wise woman in the name of @Alostgirl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being female.

@Karsten Banned....smh.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1H3ZGSHO2ct


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my charismatic hillbilly friend, SMH :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a hill Billy friend, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for chasing away @StephCurry, I wonder where did this guy disappeared to...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.

Especially @Karsten


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm going to make you mine by the end of the summer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a boy band. :lol

Boyband. BOY BANNED!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because ryan called, he wants his ring back.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about babies. Just love anything that comes out of your cooter.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because lil peanut/beige babies are cute. I've gone baby-crazy:/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because get that cat outta the thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. That cat ate Jerry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for bringing my son into this. this is war!:mum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for giving birth to a bird.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. just...banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about my nephew.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...wasn't aware that my wee lil bird had an uncle in Louisiana :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I didn't know you guys were brother and sister. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because now you know.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um...brother?

banned for...being the brother I never knew I had


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amazed. What's so amazing?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reckless driving


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reckless banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you need to post your pic bro.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because aye bro, don't tell @Amon what to do


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned all of you, lol. Amon needs to get out there. I've been waiting on Sam's pic for about 100 yrs now and that lost girl drinks too much hot chocolate. Who drinks that? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...bro, stop being so nosy,k? k.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned. You'll be waiting 100 more. 
@Alostgirl Hot chocolate, ftw.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol. Banned......permanently.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for perma-banning me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! I posted that gif because......you're crazy. Why did I have to fall for a crazy one...sigh. Better luck next time I guess, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I never denied being crazy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for still liking @SamanthaStrange...what about your 3 other new girls? :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Sam is kinda like your first love.....you never quite get over that person. I have no other girls.....smh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for grinding your teeth in your sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I miss someone:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing this thread's vibe.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating pink jelly beans.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wearing pjs with little faeries on them.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because cake is made with flour, eggs, melted butter, sugar, vanilla extract and cocoa powder.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for telling me random sh*t......I never asked, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because a remedy for cough is mixing lemon and honey in lukewarm water. It's known to soothe the throat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....no comment, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because a flock of crows is known as a _murder_.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the capital city of Russia is Amsterdam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys must of rode the little short bus to school huh?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having cynophobia.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because buk lau is my favorite character from ownagepranks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Its too hot for pancakes. I have little reason to get out of bed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am about to make sweet potato fries for lunch.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for winking so cruelly at me.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for misspelling New York. C'mon, man! :twak


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for this brutality.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for living in Texas


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for being female.
> 
> @*Karsten* Banned....smh.
> 
> http://vocaroo.com/i/s1H3ZGSHO2ct


Lmao. Nah I was over tired as ****.

@*SoundsOfSilence* Banned because you left your refrigerator running.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your laugh always makes me laugh, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling flirty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if you don't leave me alone I will scream stranger danger.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for livin' in America


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because USA killing sh*t in the Olympics. Enough said.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for nationalism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for clownism.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in the South.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the East. Don't make me call @Going crazy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a Christian


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks for reminding me. :squeeze


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

did someone mentioned the word "east", i used to banned them, i retired but i ban them still once in a while especially because it is 2016 still. BAN EAST BAN


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

bro i hope you are doing great, keep yo chin up my friends


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being positive...thanks bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an inferior puffin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how dare you! I didn't want to say this but......fyi....Jerry is inferior.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because no matter how inferior or superior Jerry seems to you, my heart is filled with love when it comes to that wee little bird <3 and wasn't Jerry supposedly your nephew??










Jerry looks something like that


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Jerry is dear to my heart but........throw some damn respect on my puffin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, @SamanthaStrange is anti-puffins as well. just like me, jk:no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't care, lol. There will always be haters.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you do have some say in who hurts you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting my sig.......#truth.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban myself for being kinda asian


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you must be bored af to ban yourself and to give a reason, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos your damn right. though I'm taking a break from studying, yo. not exactly bored


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying not exactly bored.....hmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band 4 drinkyin ta lass soduh can


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being stranger by the minute.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for timing me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a klown.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a smart mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because this thread died again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have hope it will rise again.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it will rise again.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for summoning me.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned

Sincerely yours,
The Wasp


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for traumatizing bees.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being amazed too long. What is so amazing?

@Neo Banned, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being asian :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm proud to be me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'm proud to be me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a single mom.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for labeling me a single mom...:wtf lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I speak the truth. I can come babysit if you want.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love with @Amon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I've just received very bad news


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, whats wrong?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nosy. If he wants you to know he'll tell you, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Alostgirl
Banned because it's a long story but to sum it up my grandmother probably is going to need frequent visits to the hospital(if she survives her current condition) and for various reasons i am the only one able to drive her there but because of anxiety i never got my driving license. So i don't know what we're going to do if she needs those frequent visits. (A similar situation happened a few years ago with my grandfather. My mom had to drive to the hospital herself and her arthritis got worse and now she can't drive. Which is completely my fault.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why are you the only one? No other family members could drive her? That is a lot of pressure on you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because they're at work. I'm the useless **** sitting here all day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sure they could make arrangements to take her if need be.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for easing my guilt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no problem bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in the US.
@SamanthaStrange banned for being a girl.
@meepie banned for being good in math. :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Amazing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. everything amazes me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for messaging me when I was at work....smh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I can't access this site from work any more. And using a touch device is so bothersome.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is good, you need to be focusing on work anyways. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with banning people


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with....um.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with....um...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with.....hot chocolate :b.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being obsessed with saying "um", lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I say what I want.....yolo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being too rebellious.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for suppressing the rebellion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because </3 I hope you are feeling better btw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because </3 I hope you are feeling better btw


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because </3 I hope you are feeling better btw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what happened to this thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting ranch dressing on celery sticks


----------



## WhaleAndWasp (Jul 17, 2016)

Banned for being banished.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being new
@Alostgirl
Thanks
Also banned because </3 I hope you are feeling better btw 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the same age as me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for letting this thread drop to second page.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason....you could of banned that guy for multiple reasons. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being Indian. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting me to be your indian bf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being ethnically indian.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a great smile.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for pursuing 3/4 girls atm. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because 3/4? Did you mean 3-4? Lol. I have no idea what you are talking about. You must be sleepy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not providing any evidence in his defense.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you could hear this in this thread:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. This thread is in hibernation.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're a penis doctor


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lonely.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is there anything better to be?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in Louisiana.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should let me show you want country feels like.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread is so empty without some important people. @StephCurry @SamanthaStrange @flyingMint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. Go find your friends, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for hating cotton candy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a typical teenager.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a typical teenager-hating adult. :no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for getting to close to that lost girl....be careful bro.

@Alostgirl Banned, lol. Banned for missing my girl, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for warning people about lost girls. where's the respect bro?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for rapping to a Eminem song.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being gay.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating the last box of cereal


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a lost soul.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for liking lost soul music.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being an old soul.

@Alostgirl Banned for trying to save this thread. Your reign and banning days are over. Time to move on.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for being an old soul.
> 
> @*Alostgirl* Banned for trying to save this thread. Your reign and banning days are over. Time to move on.


 Banned for having hair issues. Let it go? Tell that to babies needing pottytrained!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not monitoring the troll activity good enough.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning John.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing his real name.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because he is going to become a Witcher 8)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon named Pouria. :no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being obsessed with ethnicities


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for eating vegetables.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wearing a Saree


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for speaking Farsi.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for speaking Malay/Tamil/Standard Mandarin (thanks google)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Impressive. How'd you know?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. That's a secret.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for saying Seriously?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having an about-me section in their profile. Unacceptable :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with pokemon go. (Everyone around me is obsessed with this stupid game and I'm like :sigh)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for chatting up my friend.....back off, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for missing the target


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a troublemaker, good job m8. also double banned for living in a country that banned pokemon game, amazing. I wish that **** was banned here too...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because my hair is too greasy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...time to shampoo it, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. stop trying to give me nightmares,yo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? That is the cutest thing ever, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm craving for pizza:/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned... time to order one!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in Iran. and yes, I ordered


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for various reasons including but not limited to: living in singapore, adding me as a friend, craving pizza, ordering it, and banning me for living in Iran twice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she added you? Things just got serious.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because no need to be jealous. You can add me too


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because um....um....I'm getting poorer ;.; spent $30 on food today lol. $10 on 3 oreos, potato chips, peanut butter and chocolate earlier. $20 for my pizza. sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spending that much money. Could of saved money here, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. ****'s expensive here:/ poor ppl problem, yo. a container of pringles cost $3, no lies. is Louisiana affordable? can I pack my bags and move to louisiana or alabama or anywhere really.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ofc you can come here. No pets allowed though, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...I can't leave Jerry behind. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're a damn good mother.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, thank you, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you could have bought 3-4 pizzas with 20$ here. :um


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male. and wow, 4 pizzas? :O ****'s expensive af here, unfortunately :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having joined here before me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being 6 years older than me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban myself cos I'm bored:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because me and you are the top 2 posters in this thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because with my new powers I am going to change that.
@Alostgirl Told you I was going to become a Witcher :wink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your username.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for resisting change.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being bored af


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for self banning.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for taking the red pill


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Banned for banning more than one person


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joining this thread without permission.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning newcomers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because everyone gets banned here there are no exceptions.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being cutthroat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do what I have to do.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you for allowing me to ban you. Kevin!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a muffin.
@geraltofrivia

banned for changing your name to a witcher :no


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for calling me a muffin!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for banning her thank you......she so needed it.

@Alostgirl Banned because I need you to return to the old you. Avatar, happy mood, signature, age, location.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning and banning again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning a puffin. 

I don't know my age, not sure where I live...I'm lost...my mood changes frequently, I don't know what's a signature. sorry, ami.


----------



## Michelandjello (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned for banning repeatedly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. who art thou?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having moods.


----------



## Michelandjello (Aug 15, 2016)

Banned for banning me. I am a nobody.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob. Welcome.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I didn't ban you. Now I did!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a kevin


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for banning me while talking to me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being Iranian.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for the same reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being having grey hair...at 25:/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being inspired


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not having a mood.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I am Geralt of Rivia and am looking for a lost girl. Do you happen to be her?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@geraltofrivia Banned. Um...no, I am not the infamous lost girl. May I know the reason behind why you are looking for her?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for lying to a U.S. Marshall.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for lying to a queen.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Alostgirl Banned because the said girl is my daughter


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. aww. hope you find her. :con:rofl


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for not being my daughter


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for staying here constantly hitting refresh instead of going to have lunch


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a daughter. :no 

EDIT: banned cos ninja, also banned...go and get your lunch bruh. food > banning.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for pancakes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for everything


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because one day you will look back at your life and you will see more than your computer.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because yeah i suppose i will also see my tablet.
Double banned for giving uplifting advice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because one day, you'll look back at life and see beyond the computer, phone, tablet, TV. Think of pancakes, waffles, flowers, @Overdrive...plenty to look back on! even your daughter, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for changing my view on life


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

*bows* banned. welcome, sir. It's my honor. as long as you continue to live a life peace and grandeur, what more could I ask for *wipes tear from eye*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this last page is sad to look at....smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for judging a 19 year old girl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a typical teen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being awesome


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how dare you......I'm still young.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for implying that awesomeness contradicts with youth


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being teenager. you're missing out, both of you :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I had my teens yrs.....and nothing happened. :crying:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I'm a teenager and nothing interesting has happened in life....sooooooo......yep.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Kevin001 @Alostgirl
Banned because i feel you both...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for quoting me in your signature. facepalm


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because i can put it as an anonymous quote if you want


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because it's okay, I'm honored that someone quoted ME in their signature, lol. thanks


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being lost.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having personal conversations and sh*t, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned..its time to stop pursuing so many girls, smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um.....um......banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Morkvarg.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Freed by a pendant, then banned by geraltofpouria's steel sword.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Neo Slain and banished. 
*werewolf mutagen added*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Nunuc He had done horrible things. Couldn't let him live :|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going manic in here.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. This is my last ban today. Good night ban thread residents.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for talking nonsense, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing all the boys to the yard, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.I see no boys in my yard, though? :O


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for gasping.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in good ol new yawk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he doesn't really live there. Psst......check my basement.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned....what's up with your basement? :wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. You said you'd give me a dehumidifier down here. You lied.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, mixed babies are cute <3 sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for awwing over my kids.

@Karsten Banned because I'm thinking about cutting the power down there you're lucky you have internet.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for imprisoning people in his basement


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I was awwing over my future kids, not yours.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for missing the target, awwing and wanting kids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a ninja:/ and kids are cute lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my son needs a babysitter. You up for the challenge?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having kids
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. found my future kid <3


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to melt my frozen heart of stone :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, aww  it means that your heart isnt as stone as you think it is


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. its cool lol, not everyone likes kids  I love them, though <3


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bannie parce que je ne sais pas if tu can comprends ce. RIP FRENCH. *sheepish smile*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Multiple bans. U speak French? :O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oui, monseiur. lmao. BANNED.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because who knows what else you're hiding...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. make a guess :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hoarding Oreos.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being strange.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the one.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the 001


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm not here to ban, but get those ****ing babies the hell outta here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, how could you!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sad....sorry no sadness allowed here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, feel like a failure


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because the sad mood status looks horrifying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the I'm breezy mood status looks horrifying.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because stop being so sad. You're beautiful.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, thanks kev


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. This thread is lame as hell.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, how's it in kev's basement?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because don't worry he won't be eating for a week after this last outburst.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...I do not condone such inhumane treatment towards my fellow bannies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because near, far, I believe the heart does go on


----------



## nonhuman (Aug 22, 2016)

Banned for being in love. I'm too jealous for this sh*t.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I agree. F*** love.
@Karsten Banned for not putting the lotion in the basket.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a nice grasshopper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in love? Hmm ok, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being in love? Hmm, ok, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no comment.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for posting a cute puppy gif.
@Alostgirl Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I try to do things to make you feel better....key word try.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned...because...c-c-cute... 
@Karsten Infinitely banned to oblivion for insulting the sacred ban thread, the greatest of all threads.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for invading and conquering the city of Persepolis


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being an Archangel


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for outdated graphics.
@SamanthaStrange Banned for banning so casually. You're wicked.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for freezing in between


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being alone in this thread...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon - "sacred son of the ban kingdom"


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being in love.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Bann'd for being the wolf on the fold


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by this guy:


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Banned for being The One.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a SAS God.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being an SAS peasant.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah....I'm a legend in the making. Make sure you tell your kids about me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the sas goddess here


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for infuriating me with your arrogance.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Want me to pour some salt into your wound?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for hitting on me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hitting on me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for hitting on me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry to burst your bubble but.....nah I've never hit on you. Poor girl.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I've ****ed up royally. Maybe I'll make a thread about it later today. :flush
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might as well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, hope you're okay?  :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah I'm alright, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Alostgirl yeah thanks. Don't worry, It's the sort of **** up that makes everyone but you laugh.
It might even mean I'm gonna get a girlfriend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Pretend this never happened.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for quoting a famous woman in your signature.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being sick. Get out. You're contagious.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I'm here to staaaaaay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not getting him to tell you his issue.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a silly puffin legend wannabe:b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I just woke up from a nap and feel like banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that sick lost girl....thank you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being welcome


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...both of you, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you want some green tea?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to poison a sick lost girl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for picking on a poor sick lost girl. faith in humanity = lost.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being here instead of getting some rest, smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting with a sick lost girl...smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for throwing an apple at a girl to find out if she's "the one", smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being helpful, thanks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hmmm... too quiet around here @Alostgirl @Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange @Karsten @Amon @Neo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing the most right now...smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for recognizing my efforts


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a flexitarian. 
@geraltofrivia Banned for trying too hard and for having the weirdest username ever.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to undermine me to become the king of this thread.
Double banned because user name is actually Geralt of Rivia. Name of a game character.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...the king of this thread? Good luck buddy.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

bann'd for getting your sick germs all over this thread  (I hope you feel better tho)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for stealing my sick germs. And yea I feel better thx!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the top poster in this thread.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by life, life has banned you,..it is some bs, i know


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for peeing in the Chicago River.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for enjoying _The English Patient_.

"Quit telling your stupid story about the stupid desert, and just die already!"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this sick lost girl did her best for her exam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using that as a reason to ban me. Good job though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for passive aggressiveness.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am scared of wolves


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for missing your ban, you fool.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for calling a sick girl a fool...SMH.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Sick. Fool.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm lost.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Go find yourself.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being lonely like a Texas cowboy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being as breezy as a Texas cowboy that ate too many beans.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the odd one in the group.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being able to be resurrected by a kiss.
@Alostgirl My lady, you're the queen of this thread. The kingship position we were fighting for is just a formality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I finally bought the Witcher 3.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for stalking Yennefer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. this is why I never believed in true love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what ever doesn't kills us makes us stronger.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being an optimistic puffin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a.....I'm not quite sure what you are, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banished.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my future friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for crazy talk. Um so when you posting a pic amon? Stop hiding, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a clone. Why would your name be Kevin001 if there weren't at least a 100 other Kevins? :idea


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um Kevin was taken ofc so I had to try something, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that's exactly what a clone would say.
Double banned for having neck pain.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for complaining about this thread in another thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for laughing at me.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because I am sad !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stating that we share 98% of our genes with chimpanzees


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for sadness.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for getting lost in the 21st century.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for plotting an alien invasion


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned for not using Ban deodorant


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a sleepyhead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :squeeze


----------



## Toxicodendron (Aug 25, 2016)

Banned for being a loner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the irony


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned out of boredom.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because love is like the wind. you can't see it, but you can feel it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Banana Ban! :banana:evil


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Banned! Can't Banh Mi though


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what are you doing in here, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for asking questions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for limiting me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

B a n n e d
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for watching the TV show 'Lost'.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The Architect wants you banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for letting things get to you. Breathe.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I think my situation just got miraculously better.....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah.....


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because no...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because her situation did get better, lol. We don't play games here.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread _is _a game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing games...have fun.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because dont have fun please


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being confused.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need a timeout.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to keep me trapped.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um you're trapping yourself not me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. What? I was talking about that gif.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. I guess since you're posting more you're feeling better....congrats.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

*** B a n n e d ***
​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to be cute.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my friend.

BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being moodless....time to bring out that fine mood. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for too many reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because last night when we skyped I kissed the screen night night like 5 times.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Inside joke....but yeah I would so do that, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...:wtf:

also, my heart is taken. smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Heart is taken? Its too early for April Fools.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for questioning me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my little desi friend.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

*B a n n e d *
*** Because you I will not give up ***​


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male.
@Kevin001 omg I hate that term, desi. Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling dead.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for being nothing, yet clearly something.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being nothing, yet clearly something.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for being an echo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a dope avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having no avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being married to Dr. Strange.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the chosen one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hot cocoa obsession. :b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the most awesome-est person to ever exist.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for absurdity.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the american sister I never had :')


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being sentimental in the ban thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for hating on people who eat chicken.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being against polygamy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting 4 husbands.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my sister wife.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am way too insecure to share a husband with another woman.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. @Kevin001 is all yours.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. You can have @Kevin001

I'll take @Karsten

:haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. my heart is taken, remember?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because my heart is broken, remember?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having a broken heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both of you are banned for mentioning me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your hyperactive mood status.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been on autopilot all f-cking week.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having autopilot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have it all bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for lying.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being lost
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in iran. (third time...I'm really creative and original with my bans, I know)


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of creativity.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing Kung Fu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being banished


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for unknown reasons


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for sneaking around.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being old.

@Amon Banned because omg.....omg.....bro you finally got an avatar.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being my age
@Amon Banned because omg.....omg.....bro you finally got an avatar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being my age

@Amon Banned because omg.....omg.....bro you finally got an avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....thanks for the laugh guys. Copycats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a guy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the best guy .


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...I am not a guy. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my bad...I meant I'm the best guy, lol.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause...I am your father. Son.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having children.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a silly younger sister.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being picky. :lol JK.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being able to have any man you want in the world. wow.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being radioactive. You also haven't brushed that rogue curl out of your hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating bacon.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for, uh, eating veggie burgers.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not existing.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by ed inducing psychiatric drugs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going over the limit


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a weird creature as your avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being the top poster of this thread:laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can have that....that is all you have on me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for liking food.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because having people that genuinely care for you means everything.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...eh, no one exactly cares for me and that's something I'm used to


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you think I would talk to you every single day for at least an hr if I didn't care?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling flirty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I feel like singing a girl a song....hmm. Maybe I'll write something. Idk.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wish....nvm.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Banned for not finishing that thought.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being panned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because one day you'll look back at life and see beyond the waffles, pancakes and flowers


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking tofu.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for liking Ghormeh sabzi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking biryani.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing food in this thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm hungry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a zombie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being bilingual.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being quad-lingual
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Earth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what is happening here?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for interrupting our private convo smh. :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um.....um.....what about @StephCurry? :frown2:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

˙uıʌǝʞ ɐ ƃuıǝq ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being able to do that. I always wanted to do that but too lazy to google it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being lazy when it comes to googling, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need an avatar....hell amon has one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with @Amon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um.....well......no comment.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for getting married soon. am I invited?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you got the wrong guy, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for putting mashed potatoes in your jacket pocket as a child.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was never one of those kids, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for getting a profile pic. Now its time to show your mood


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to see more from him...smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are so lame, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not joining the lame party


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I kinda do my own thing if you haven't notice. Never been a group type of person.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos just do you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having 5 kids......sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for wooing too many ladies.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah just one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. you are wooing ONE girl? wow. that's.....a miracle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that girl is you. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. who said I'm a girl?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Lost GIRL.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.....I'm actually two spirit.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for liking chocolate cakes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned :O
how did you know?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not showing anything.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for disclosing everything.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just can't win with women....I'm always saying something to f-ck things up....oh well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because say the right things then!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you know how hard it is to always say the right things? I try, but I can't win them all.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's ok as long as you win some times


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for orb vibes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mom vibes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for puffin vibes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@geraltofrivia @Kevin001 @SamanthaStrange @flyingMint @Karsten @Neo @Amon

All of you are banned.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Banned for greed.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because you don't even have a profile pic, how can you even expect anything else but to banned, life is too short to not have a profile pic, like wtf, what do you think this is ? BANNED especially because youre from the East

wait this was for @Alostgirl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED for saying "Yo ban chicas saladas".

A chicas saladas from the east bans you, colombo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from the east.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being from the west.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. chris brown makes me smh.


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Banned for being lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. what's so amazing?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking to strangers


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Banned for telling her what to do


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned y'all. 
Y'all iz banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling sad. I hope it gets better for you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nice to people.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for listening to twinkle twinkle little star!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating twinkies.......you're such a fatty, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being insensitive.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for releasing toxic fumes


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for willingly inhaling the released toxic fumes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being able to walk on fire.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being in a sausage party right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in the good old USA.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you just made me spit up my drink, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for re-drinking the spit up drink.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I miss the.....car avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I miss:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for supporting the banning of lost people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I can resurrect the dead....yolo.

@Neo Banned for reminding me its time to change my avatar again. The lightbulb one is so not working though.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for wooing medusa.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling me a female.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I don't understand _some _guys..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because guys are weird....and girls......#truth.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I give up in trying to understand guys, lol.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Banned for being lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for sleeping. go to bed!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um....we didn't talk much yesterday, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...yeah.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah.......its cool, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm bored with life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. what does your mood mean?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it means she is high af right now....seriously.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can I join you?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because miss? Miss the ground? How I do that, lol. I'm just trying to be where you are....show me the way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a lost puppy pls show me the way home.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for your pic


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. smoking weed is not prohibited in this ban territory.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.......sue me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I don't bother suing random mons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm no random mon....how dare you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a womanizer, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need me a cuddle buddy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a vampire.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because
 Weep not for roads untraveled
Weep not for paths left alone
'Cause beyond every bend
Is a long blinding end
It's the worst kind of pain I've known​


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wish I was a millionaire.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a rebel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......hey guys. *yawns*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. go back to sleep, kid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need an avatar again.....I'm tired of this, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for promoting drug use
@Alostgirl Banned for calling her seniors "kid"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for sippin on thug life like a boss.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because 
Double banned for the same reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because your rappin game chased away ciri :'(


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Alostgirl Triple banned because damn you're fast.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

quadruple banned for banning the queen of asia.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing Ciri into the battle.

This is how my daughter fights:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my words are armored with the weight of a thousand weapons. @geraltofrivia and ciri do not phase me, smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for keeping that damn battle going :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for laughing at me, smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because i quit the battle, smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for giving up so easily. *sigh*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting him to continue with you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an advocate for weed. and...maybe


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to take over threads


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for trying to cook a chicken sandwich.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because women are the best and worst thing ever. I ain't complaining though, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because.....I hope to be able to drive one day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because same :cry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a new crush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um...well.....you might be right.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because **** social anxiety.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I agree that mixed babies are cute.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm never wrong, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being wrong


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you are wrong.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because you are wrong.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for copying a lost girl's words.....smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...I wouldn't be lost if someone bought me a map...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. That's sad  Have you tried locating yourself using the position of the sun?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a good mon


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for wanting to travel the world.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my little cub. :grin2:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...for...being a little puffin..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um....puffin is gone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned because your avatar is moving for me - it's not supposed to be moving. :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a male too...........fe-male.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a lost mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a promiscuous mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hungry mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...my life makes me sigh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because wanting mixed babies makes me sigh. Cheer up little cub...you have great kids, good friends, you're a great writer, etc.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I wish I was less sensitive  I take things to heart and now I'm upset. ugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because don't let people get to you. Shake it off.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thank you I'm better now!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being better now.


----------



## spurs13 (Dec 21, 2012)

Banned for comforting other people. We dont want that in here!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because **** this life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the only female in here........have fun.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I don't know how to have fun


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because just try....get out there. Take a risk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for strange avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for consuming grease


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having an avatar :O


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for opening your mouth wide and letting the mosquitoes in.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because cute guys everywhere. Sigh again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling me cute...sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for cracking eggs into a bowl.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being anti-egg


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because did you know that in order to bake cakes, we need to add in eggs? :O


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because i make the best cakes. I only know one recipe, but i'm so very happy with it that i don't need to know any others. I love how it tastes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for letting me hold you back from improving, smh.

Btw, what cake name is that? I'd love to try it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's a secret recipe that has been in our family for centuries. 

(I don't know it's name. I googled but couldn't find it.)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having secrets


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for head scratching


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a royal lady. :no:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for head shaking


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a member of the male species. :fall


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hating men :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the same age as me.....lucky fella.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for hating on...on...potatoes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for banning a 25 year old weed plant.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking anime, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for liking a woman who lives 4 hours away from you. good luck


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because love doesn't care about distance

- _don't count the miles, count the "I love you"s_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because don't count the miles, count the "I love You's".


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hopeless romantic.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for denying a teenage girl her romantic fantasies.

@*Alostgirl* banned because we use the Metric System.
"don't count the miles, count the kilometers"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because we use the metric system as well :O But I prefer to use miles lol, sounds more romantic than kilometers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a working mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for constantly changing your Avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do what I want, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for cooking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for still being on overdrive mode


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

banned for being so mysterious


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for non-stop cycling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning him...thank you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being welcome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for preparing to attack


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Banned for not being able to use google maps or a old fashion street directory or a sat Nav or a sextant or compass or .... I give up 
Your just banned .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stating too many reasons.


----------



## greenocelot (May 23, 2015)

```

```



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for stating too many reasons.


Banned for having a mysterious profile picture


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for eating 2 cups of greens everyday.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I have to eat greens to keep my beautiful complexion.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. LMAO. I have to stay in the sun to maintain my beautiful golden tan as well


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for drinking mint tea.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not staying loyal to @Karsten.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Just because.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a woman.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating eggs.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for....not being pregnant.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I never will be. :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for shaking head.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dancing in your room.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for winking at men across the street


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for winking at me!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not winking back


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me feel bad. 

Here's your freaking wink.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, time to change your avatar girl.
@geraltofrivia @Kevin001 Both of you are exceptionally banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to change me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I guess we are who we are, headlights shining in dark night I drive on, maybe we took this too far.....i want a new life #eminem


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because _I'm friends with the monster that's under my bed_.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because just stand there and watch me burn, but that's alright....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because where's my prince charming at?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for self banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what the hell is happening here? Well at least Sam is back.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned cos waffles.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Take it back.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for betraying rapunzel.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because _guess who's back? back again..._


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because I want you to leave again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want you to be permanently banned again as per your request.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned because I don't like your attitude.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for caring about my attitude.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being a bird lady


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having film aspirations.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having writing aspirations.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having mixed baby aspirations.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having mixed baby aspirations, lol. And?! Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. Babies are totally cool, soooo...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being jealous that my babies will be cuter than yours....sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

um. excuse me.

banned for being jealous that my baby(ies) will be cuter than yours. like, have you ever seen my baby pic? or my face? smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an SAS member.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

banned for banning yourself .-.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by motherpgs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for baby fever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being distant.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Alostgirl and @Kevin001 both banned for being obsessed with kids


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on our mixed babies....sigh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm not racist or anything. I hate all babies equally


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing at a baby hater......I wish him luck.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Baby lover. BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will need someone to babysit my kids....you down?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Um, no.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because babies <3 @geraltofrivia you are missing out, smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten Banned for not backing me up in here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to invite another baby hater......sigh. I'll take my mixed kids and go.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you don't even have mixed babies. But, no kids allowed in the ban thread. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for enjoying the company of undeveloped human beings with poor motor skills.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a Klown......make sure to tell my kids to stay away.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten Banned for banning the wrong person.
@Kevin001 Banned for fear of clowns.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a Klown killer.......have to protect the kids.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for thinking about your currently non-existent kids....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Sigh.....just look how cute though.......










Ok I quit, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I quit with babies, will worry about them 5 years later. @SamanthaStrange has warned me to not talk about babies ever again


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I never said that, lol. Who cares what I think anyway?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being popular.

@Alostgirl Banned for letting her control you....sigh. Babies ftw. I'm done, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being delusional. On what planet am I popular? :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I give up on babies for good, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because get your education first.

@SamanthaStrange Well your name rings bells on here......you'd be surprised.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to outnumber baby dislikers
Also banned for posting cutesy babies to manipulate our minds


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for still looking for Ciri. its time you stopped! :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for overusing that face.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because that's my favorite face lol jk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a drama queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for still looking for Bennica Steinhauser. I hope you find him soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using such a hipster name.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for using such a hipster name.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the man behind the legendary hipster revolution in modern day America. :')


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.
@Karsten Banned for keeping me up too late.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...that sounds wrong, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...yep, I need to wash my mind with soap. :rofl:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not washing the socks while you have the soap out. :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because ROFL.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because omg I see a bunch of bridesmaids outside my apartment. Omg beautiful dresses <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for spying on a bridal party.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.
. Where do I sign up to be a bridesmaid?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I think you need to know someone who is getting married, lol. That counts me out. :blank


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Because your strange,
And possibly deranged,
Your Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a milf....sorry I had to, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being the kindness banner.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banmed im walking around with my youngest bird aaron.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Banned for being lost


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for requesting a ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up so late....nothing good happens this late.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because the best things happen after midnight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because not in my good christian world.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the one


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disturbing my sleep pattern.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your a man.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for peeping at people.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a girl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a male.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a boy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost confused mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because life is confusing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for making threads about love

@*Kevin001* 10-fold ban for being a sentimental romantic guy :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because love is confusing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being a complicated mon 
@geraltofrivia Banned because I would give a girl flowers just because its Tuesday.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned, smh


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for smh, smh ?? Smhhhhhhh what ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because love is in the air. Breathe it in.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because only love can fix me


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Overdrive banned because i don't know, it's something Alostgirl and Kevin do a lot. I googled it and it apparently means "shaking my head". I'm shaking my head because Kevin would give a girl flowers just because its Tuesday.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because thank you


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because you're welcome


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I think only love can fix me as well. sigh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because u never know when love strikes at you


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a complicated avatar. Is it a red shirt?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a ninja :O
@Overdrive banned. love hurts like hell though. meh. but it's also one of the things in life that I crave for.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@geraltofrivia banned because it's a vinyl artwork


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because oh, I see now


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because what is the purpose of everything anyways


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being clueless, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a know-it-all.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am a smartass, smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a good kid. I'm sure your momma is proud.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you love lasagnes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having too many words in your signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling lonely. high five!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for choosing to be lonely....sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...we didn't choose to be lonely.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we? Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I mean Sam and I . BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um....I know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm on cloud 9 right now Sam. I'm good.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Congrats.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being evil


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the bad wolf that mothers warn their kids about :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being Little Red Riding Hood.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the grandma, lol. I quit, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for quitting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned for being mean....be nicer, thanks. 
@Amon banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just messing around, lol. I like picking on Samantha.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm back. Hey whats up hello.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned. Ninja!

@Kevin001 Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing my red hood.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I got Me Before You on dvd.....yeah!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being hopeless.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself again.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I an genuinely hopeless lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because so am I. I have been for quite some time. :sigh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I dont know what can heal me at all. anyways, bye


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for leaving


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not healing my lost friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being Neo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for constantly banning


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for bonstantly canning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for constantly tanning.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because your one letter short of being Nero.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban myself for allowing that girl to mess me up.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for allowing lost girls to mess you up


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I ban all of you girls, for messing up my head.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

^banned for having too many letters in his name.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning him, thank you.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for standing with your online sis in an online ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos sisters b4 misters


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because bros before hoes.....yolo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos I've given up on mr right


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a quitter.....yo mamma didn't raise a quitter.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos...I'm tired of waiting. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm watching A Walk to Remember right now. :mushy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos @geraltofrivia should watch it too, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that movie really made me become the guy I am today....like for real. My fave by far. Christian values and a good love story.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because goodnight folks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for that deep quote


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having 3000 posts in this thread alone.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having 3000 posts in this thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having musical ambitions


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that avatar though, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's a masterpiece


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for making me laugh. Masterpiece...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what is it? A watch strap? Lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. It's titled Stormy Soul, consists of a girl slowly drowning in an ocean against a stormy grey sky.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned don't judge my lack of artistic skills


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned because i'm amazed, you might be Salvator dali's daughter


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Alostgirl Banned for being lost in a vertical universe :O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Overdrive banned, didn't know I had artistic talent in my blood :O
@geraltofrivia banned...um, I think I just got more lost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being skilled.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm eating a chocolate atm


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because enjoy it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a musician.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a writer.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a busy man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think your avatar is upside down.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I made it this way on purpose yo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for the same reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laziness


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for liking Mondays.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banning for being the mon


----------



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

I am banning you for using the world 'salty' in your sig.

Salty foods make me hungry and I get hostile when I'm hungry!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a rebellious teen......and the user above you, lmao.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't want to ban you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because girl, banned for feeling hungry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being super late, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being American.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from the desert.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I DON'T LIVE IN THE DESERT, smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in the dessert. Get out of my cake.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned i do not live in a cake. I do not live in a dessert


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from the island of misfit toys, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, its okay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I might be falling for someone....its wonderful.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, k.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Good luck with your new lady


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....goodnight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaking the secret documents


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Banned on the run.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for owing the bank 10k


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning the letter 'k'.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the prince of hawaii


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Captain on board !


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wish had a cockatoo as a pet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying your own kids aren't good enough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am in love with this little guy called Max





<3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for facepalming at me, smh :cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be an old lady with a 100 birds, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...100 birds? holy ****.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dating Big Bird.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking Phoebe a little too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for chasing away Benica Steinhouser.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who is that? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that's not even Phoebe, it's a different show, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its The Comeback I know but......that bish will always be Phoebe to me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

all of you americans are banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you gotta get your nails done by the vet


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing kittens from the pet shop


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having a fetish for shirtless guys, smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for knowing my fetish(es), smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for defying gravity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for liking cinn_amon_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing with Neopets


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing with ghosts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because there are some Aliens on SAS


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about yourself, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning anyone and for posting that gif....sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sighing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not doing anything....ever, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being happy. I am happy for you my friend


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because only love will set me free.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because only love will set me free.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being original....keep it fresh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I wished I was in love, sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because love can totally destroy you my friend....its dangerous. Its such a risk to fall in love but I think being in love is worth the risk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because love is...unexpected. never know what it strikes ya.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for finally getting an avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being stressed......relax.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a potato


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hot potato.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned...hot potato? facepalm.

I ban myself for being a coconut(brown on the outside and white on the inside).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. White on the inside? Dead, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED. Yep, white on the inside. (Facepalm) sorry to my brown parents. #browngirlprobs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because am I a brown guy?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Um...idk...banned cos its up to you I guess


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for being perpetually lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. How do I become found soon?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....night night folks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for going to bed when I wake up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in the past (my timezone is a few hours ahead of you)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for living in the east
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in the east too. Ha :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for living in the east of the east
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a fellow east mon, jk


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for joking with a witcher.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I don't like pineapple.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being sad hope the days ahead will be happier for you xx chin up


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for banning a sad person


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:hug Banned :hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are so lame, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. caring for other people is not being lame. ugh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned, thank you for banning him


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. you are welcome.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned just for fun.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned because you guys are so lame, lol.


Kevin, why you being such a ****? Stop being a ****, Kevin.

WARNING: Lots of F-words and C-words ( 'cause Australia, mate)
Kevin the ****(Youtube)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. That was too funny.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an amazing chef!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mistaking me for somebody else.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having an aptitude in the world of psychology!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks.....I guess. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. you're welcome friend,lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me worry about you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for worrying about her


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned

banned because @SamanthaStrange


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for sinking in the ocean


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wish...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning me in this thread. Don't do it again, k? Bye. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned








@Kevin001 @StephCurry

omg I miss you guys talking about lebron, curry, nba, mvps,durant, 3 point shooting, lechoke etc. sigh. banned :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ikr, lol. Here is one for old time sake......


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. when does basketball season begin again? and how's durant? lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because NBA season kicks off Oct. 25th. Durant is good.....won gold in the Olympics, just ready to kick a** during the season.....with Curry who hasn't done much this offseason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying Curry hasn't done much this offseason. Meh, I miss that person who used to be a fan of Curry :O
@SamanthaStrange banned for being a lebron fan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't even follow basketball, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being obsessed with mean girls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to make fetch happen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its time you changed that avatar!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to tell me what to do. Pfft. :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its time you changed your location, too!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Double banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time she posts her age too. And post a pic....and a sample of her voice..... :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its time you bought us some ice cream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Sam is getting peanut butter, chocolate, and caramel.....what you want? Btw Ben and Jerry's is expensive af.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I want chocolate as well, thanks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for changing avatar


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to figure out what life after Witcher 3 is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for trying to figure out life in mars.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a female.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a kevin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being kinda hopeless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because let go let God.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

.banned omg I was at this makeup store just now and walked past two salesladies. Heard them talk about their colleague or whoever. "she's actually quite a blackie. Her skin is so dark..." blah blah about someone and I was like what the ****. Was I hearing this in the 21st century?? I walked past but loudly said "doesnt matter if someone is light or dark, all skin colors are beautiful". They stopped talking. Hope they heard me just fine. Ugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww....thanks for saying that. I hope they heard.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I agree with you. **** racism.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for that cheesy avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because feed me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because feed you what?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I want bacon!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I dont eat bacon. Oops.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, smh. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned by Sammy Bieber.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your age is showing here *cough*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a loveaholic


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because are you still down to stay up with me and party?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because lets party away all night. No alcohol though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because not all night....my girl would flip, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this girl > all girls. jk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing an earring from miley cyrus.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because.....love is in the air....can you feel it?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I sense oxygen, carbon dioxide and a small percentage of nitrogen/argon in the air.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sensing only what you want to sense.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I don't sense no love...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a blind little cub.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I'm not being blind, its just I can't see it lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.......sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking pokemon go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating cereal without milk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating cereal


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for being a mr. misterioso


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning your superior


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a thief


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a hacker.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned Banned Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for triple banning. That's not allowed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Banned. Banned. Banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for quadruple banning - that's even less allowed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Look, you're banned, that's all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished 4evr


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. you are banished for life, @Amon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to teach your birds French.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because...who do I flirt with? sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Richard.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for strangeness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for normalness.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for not teaching birds Italian.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Richard is @SamanthaStrange's dream man

Banned because meh I hope I meet someone soon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....all of you. You guys always have fun without me. :cry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for teaching your birds Arabic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't have any damn birds.....excuse me while I go cry in the corner.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. Excused bro. Want some tissues?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......um do you want a man? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for finding my broken love life funny :O


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned.. for no reason really.. just because its a strange sense of power to ban someone on an internet forum.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being an angry young man!


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Alostgirl said:


> Banned for being an angry young man!


yeah that happens more often that you think.

Banned again for banning me cos i banned you first.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for only buying organic foods.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Alostgirl said:


> Banned for only buying organic foods.


Banned for a very poor assumption of me.. *he says when he drinks his very non organic drink*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a busy mon.


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what day of the week it is


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I was going to ban you for being an "angry young man", but Alostgirl already did that.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not being a lost soul like me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for shaving your beard.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the both of you for being from the East.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Karsten is from the east? Since when? Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because New York is in the East.....yolo. #eastside


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am so nervous, happy, inspired omg

let go and let God!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you need to write a book


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because once a upon a time............everyone lived happily ever after.

(I'd love to write a book. Not sure about what tho.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to write an autobiography.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an inspiring mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lying mon.....I thought you were sleeping, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a busy mon


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for waiting 7 hours to ban his ***.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been banning klowns since the 60s.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for too many leafs blowing!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for too few suns glowing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because things are going awesome


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a bright future.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm happy for ya! :boogie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am just a young grasshopper learning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm glad to be a part of your success story.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...i don't see any success story. failure? yes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the story is just beginning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...its very hard. but I am trying......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm proud to say I'm your friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. thanks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm proud to say I'm @SamanthaStrange friend too, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for bringing up my fav girl.
@Karsten banned for offering valuable advice. thanks homie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking to klowns.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a stranger.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me scream stranger danger.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. do I know you? :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um.....um.......my mom told me not to talk to strangers.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. don't talk me then


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a stranger then a friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling fine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking fine, lol. I'm out, lol.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I'm here to interrupt you two.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for using Tapatalk 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@8888 Banned for sneaking in. 
@Nunuc Banned for interrupting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being related to royalty,ahem.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're her sister, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a guy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a bird mom.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for promoting the use of "John Green" (is that what the kids are calling it these days? :um)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for having the location as "here" 'cause you ain't here.

...or are you? :afr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being too nice to those you ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because life is too short to be any thing but nice.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a man with a plan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my plan is to fall in love..............tell my girl how beautiful she is every day.....leave her cute notes around the house.....buy her roses often just because.....


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Your good at banning yourself. Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating banana peels. :banana


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for staring at bananas :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staring at cute boys too much.......applies to both, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being wrong, lol. But........I'm close though.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for getting in my way. 
@Alostgirl Banned for always having this look on your face...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating celery without ranch....weirdo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because celery, peanut butter, and raisins, yum.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disliking ants on a log. :mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww how cute, lol. I change my mind....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos I wish I had a guy. Sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish I had a girl. Sigh


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I had to scroll down to the bottom of this just to ban you. Oh but it was so worth it. LOL


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for LOL'ing. 
@Kevin001 @Alostgirl You're both banned for love obsession.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Your banned for banning them.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for trying too hard. Let go let God.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for denying love. Poor Samantha, it'll be ok.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for making him edit his post, lol. 
@Kevin001 Banned because I'm not denying anything, I just have a different perspective.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because when will the love virus hit me?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because it will hit you when you finally stop trying to dodge it.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because hmm.....


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for ...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where is @Black As Day?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the same age as Madonna


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for knowing Madonna's age.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because love is like a rainbow, it only shows itself after a rain.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah.....


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because there is nothing over the rainbow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because if I threw a coin in a wishing well praying that @Kevin001 will.....nvm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um.....will have mixed babies? :laugh:


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for something that I don't know what to say...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because babies are cute


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

banned because your not talking too me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going through a mid life crisis.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wish I had someone to hug and cuddle with


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for going through a mid life crisis.


Banned because your banning me for a crisis. So I'm banning you for not being Middle Aged.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a man


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Alostgirl said:


> banned for being a man


Banned being cute.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I am not cute and you don't even know what I look like.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're not cute.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being cute, lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being the man of the hour.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have no idea, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being cute.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being cute, lmao.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned you two for loving Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for having too many women.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah I just got one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for finally settling down. I am proud of you m8


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I haven't been here for a while


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a samurai


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a creepy avatar.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because creepy is good


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a creep, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned
But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo,
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

I don't care if it hurts,
I want to have control,
I want a perfect body,

I want a perfect soul,
I want you to notice,
When I'm not around,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a scientist.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a psychologist.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a cactus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a girl.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having feathers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a red nose.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having pointy ears


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having his ****ing day and his mood ruined


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for self banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for visiting England.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for visiting China.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing better....a little.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for saying that i'm old...twice :cry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because 31 is not old.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being too old :cry

edit. ****, that was meant for me

Banned because it is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because 31 is not old, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being a woman yet. In time little cub.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am a woman the last time I checked.
@Kevin001

Banned for not being a man yet. In time, Kevin.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a lovely young woman.
@Kevin001 Banned for being obsessed with age.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because what? Lol. I so don't.

@Alostgirl Banned because maybe I'm just a lost boy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a lost boy...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Banned for reminding me of cilantro or basil, or anything green.

Banned for also being a couineeseueurueurur (it's a French word) of Smooth Jazz.
@Alostgirl Banned for sneaking up and squeezing yourself in front of my ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hillbilly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in the good old south


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from the dry east.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning the hillbilly. 
@Karsten Banned. Your cats told me to ban you for not feeding them on time.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being allergic to cats.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for banning the hillbilly.
> @*Karsten* Banned. Your cats told me to ban you for not feeding them on time.


Rofl you're right. I woke up at 8:15am and by then, the furry ****s had already begun taking all the clothes from my drawers and unfolding them.

One of them was even sprawled across my favorite Bob Ross t-shirt.

Banned for speaking to my cats without my consent.

@*Kevin001* 
Banned for using pomeade on your moustache.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your cats told me that their master doesn't give them cereals.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you do know his cats would eat your birds right? Think about Jerry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I'd have to chase his little furry kids away from mine.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for drinking spinach smoothies.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for chasing away my guys.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry babe you did that yourself, lol. I'm nice to everyone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Who was I hating on? Your friend, spinach? lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not knowing who Spinach is.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Olive Oyl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I might start hurting feelings in this thread.....don't push me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by goldzilla benjamins.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Reasons.

@Kevin001 Banned for threats. I'm out.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned. I'd like to see you try.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for wanting me to roast you.

@SamanthaStrange omg, lol. I can't even.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, go ahead lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well ok......Banned for liking a guy that didn't find you attractive.......curry *cough*










I'll quit, lol. This could get nasty.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry? Just having some fun.....hmm. Oh well.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because sometimes I dont think you understand how your words could hurt people. You need to be more empathetic my friend. Not everyone is able to appreciate dark humor. Plus,we are in a social anxiety support forum. Don't forget that. Peace.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I warned you jokingly. But yeah not everyone can take my humor first hand. Sorry. You know me though.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for promoting marijuana 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for judging me.


Banned because you didn't wrestle somebody to the floor....at the store!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting me to be security 24/7, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Hey!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for hurting your "best friends" feelings.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just waiting on them feelings to heal....sorry little cub.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its not me, lol. Girls need to step it up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its a damn shame what is happening there.....I might have to be a girl and help yall out, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for changing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what does that mean? I'm still the same person inside. I have morals and stand for what I believe in.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for questioning the meaning.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for visiting Englaland.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in Scandinavia :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking smores.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being neighbors with a hillbilly named billy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because American Horror Story premiers tonight......yay!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for unknown reasons.



Alostgirl said:


> Banned for living in Scandinavia :O


Banned 'cause I don't live in Scandinavia. Scandinavia = Denmark, Sweden and Norway. 
I live in a Nordic country tho. Nordic countries = Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Iceland and Finland.

:grin2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for known reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having baby fever.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I think I am changing lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're evolving.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because I'm not feeling well. For no reason. Just all of a sudden I'm feeling depressed. I might be a mild case of bipolar disorder or something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do something that makes you happy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for not getting banned by anyone else


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

banned for getting banned by me...for getting banned by me....banned by me...banned...ban...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my friend @geraltofrivia


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having fans


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cause I'm slow.

@Alostgirl
Banned 'cause i'm really sowwy that i banned your friend, Geralto Frivia.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being so damn innovative and smart. *claps*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cause that was obviously meant for Geralto. I'm slow, as in "stupid".


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cause it was obviously meant to be sarcastic and i didn't get it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having a pignature


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos once upon a time.....


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

...there was a Alostgurl, who got herself banned. The end.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for spoiling a good story


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos once upon a time there were two guys name @geraltofrivia and @Nunuc. They both loved to ban people. Now its their turn to get banned and everyone lived happily ever after with ten balloons. End of story.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a story teller.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am satisfied with life for the first time in life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on your way and leaving all of us behind......you made it out.....congrats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because a grasshopper in her journey to learning is all that I am


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a student.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for running a cartel in Louisiana.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for running a cartel in France.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for running a cartel in the desert.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned i dont live in the desert


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......I know. :laugh:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because all i can see is weed turning around


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all I can see is a handsome musician :O


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because thx but no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for....for...for..SIGH.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting, smh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because she is so kind


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thanks but I ain't kind yo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a confident mon.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having 28,705 posts at the moment


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because because because well nothing...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for changing avatar


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because when reasons fail you should fail reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing avatar


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not having a gf for the past couple years.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i need another beer


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned I want some wine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being awake at such a late hour and wanting wine, smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned I can't sleep and i am hungry and I want some wine and food omg.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a starved lost girl


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because as a gentleman to need to buy her a drink, choose some Pétrus wine for her


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being a typical wine-knowing french gentleman


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. You owe me a drink:O


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using that face again. It's not even relevant, you're surprised at what? that I owe you a drink?
#notosurprisedsmiley
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being on a wild hunt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being one of the ancient ones.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being one of the new ones


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for....*burp*...oh, excusez moi....damn, now I forgot what I was going to ban you for :serious:

Höhö.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for burping in this thread, smh


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for having a proper signature instead of a pignature, wmh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being Finnish.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Finnished banned for being...I have no idea.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because that's a secret


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cause I'm pretty sure you're from...Peosklfdidkljdklcmdkl.

edit. not to be confused with Peosklfdidkljdklcmdks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I am actually a proud citizen of Peosklfdidkljdklcmdkzets.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause no UN member recognizes that country, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a green human.

my friend @SamanthaStrange has a thing for green people


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Really? Does she also have a thing for getting banned?


Oh yes...almost forgot: Du är bänned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ah, yes. she loves to get banned.

you are banned for not being a vegetarian


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned cause I like to eat reindeeries. Sorry.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

You're Finnished here. Go home.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Gaad däämn Kässel's telling mii tu gou houm.

Jöör BÄNNED, Kässel, BÄÄÄÄNNED!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the unusual nature of banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for visiting England.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for promoting marijuana.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob. You ready to get hazed bro? Lol.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for calling me a noob.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned because i haven't been on this site in 6 months


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Welcome Back Friend!

also @Neo banned because I've finally caught a glimpse of the man, the legend, the phenomena, the ORB MAN!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Welcome Back Friend!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because lately I've been on, on a mission yeh, but that don't mean I've forgotten how to ban you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Texas is lit bro, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Shreveport is way more LIT!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't live in Shreveport. :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I will find you Kevin, and I will well actually I won't do anything lol I'm just a curious plant.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm in Dallas now...you in Houston right? Hmm....a little too far for me, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you are going to the same state as my dearest @flyingMint. Jelly!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because going? I'm already here, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

You're in Texas? oh, cool. banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....goodnight.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned...Good morning.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for apparently being the only one awake.

Hmm, Geralto Frivia, the Butcher of Blahweekend, you have approximately the same time as me. Where are thou, Geralto?

@geraltofrivia


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for summoning my Iranian bestie. Banned. You are finished mate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I just woke up...again. Had a lil nap.

edit. offtopic, but...wtf...the pigs in my pignature are now colored. wtf is happening?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being daring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for chasing away @geraltofrivia


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cry :cry :cry Banned :cry :cry :cry

Kam bäk, @geraltofrivia!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for promoting peace


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because come back, @geraltofrivia

:cry :cry


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for trying :no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being younger than me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being hot


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for trying to kill avatar korra :no

edit: banned for post sniping me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being 19, you are missing out bro


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being 21.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for going after what you want


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for having 187 more blog entries than me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being adult bro


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disrespecting your elders.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bänned. Good morning!

:hyper


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, good morning my Finnish mate


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bänned 'cause I had too much coffee again. :cup

edit. also, where the heck is @geraltofrivia?


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

^ Banned for being a caffeine addict :hyper


----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

Banned for dreaming too much.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being a(lien) god.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling fine.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I'm just *finne* (Swedish for "Finnish person").


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a flower.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

banned for not being a...tree?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for...being a.............mon :O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

banned for...being a.............mon :O


hehehe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not covering your mouth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing this thread......get out, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@*Alostgirl* @*Nunuc* 
God ban you! I was away for what? Like a day, and you've given me 7 notifications

(I've never had 7 notifications in my life *sheds tears*)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to take over this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing this thread,get out


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Qu Tee


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for watching the moon and hoping to become a werewolf


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm so tired. :fall
Good night.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going to bed so early.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> @*Alostgirl* @*Nunuc*
> God ban you! I was away for what? Like a day, and you've given me 7 notifications
> 
> (I've never had 7 notifications in my life *sheds tears*)


banned and you are welcome homie. @Nunuc missed you a lot, too :')


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are making a mockery out of this thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because this thread is the most serious thing that I do in my life.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I hit the 50 posts/day limit and had to wait hours until I could ban somebody again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I miss the old banners. :crying:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for not missing me. I miss our ex banning crew too


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I'm such a newbie.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling devilish :O


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're evil, in a good way


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because you're good, in a good way.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you shouln't play with fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lots of reasons


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for lack of reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for not being banned yet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an HP laptop


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being an old Compaq desktop.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for excessive umlauts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Banned for running.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bänned för the läck öf ümläüts.

edit. we don't actually use "ü" in Finnish tho. Estonians do 'cause they weird.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for not using "ü"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for singing the alphabets


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a zombie.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being a...goat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because.....the greatest of all time? Why thank you, lol.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I always tend to forgot an "i" when I write "Lousiana".


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for no reason


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause you gotta have a reason, man. You always gotta have a reason!

:cup


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for banning him. thanks


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a great artist:')


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because who's the goat is this masterpiece ?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

oh no

banned for banning a lady.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@*Nunuc* banned for the awesome drawing

@*Alostgirl* @*Kevin001* @*Amon* @*Neo* @*Overdrive* etc...
We are reaching the 50000th post in this thread(*6 posts to go* atm). How should we celebrate?

Edit: Don't even think about it guys, the 50Kth post is mine!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who cares, lol. You can have it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because as the ruler of this thread, I aim to be the 50,000th poster.
@geraltofrivia good luck m8. BANNED


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. You need a reason, bro.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for giving him a reason to justify


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because @geraltofrivia got foooked


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Omg

banned because i wanted to be the 50,00th poster  sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're the #1 poster in this thread, lol. No one topping that.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

all of you are banned. you're horrible. you ruined the 50000th post. I wanted @Alostgirl to have it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because awww :')


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for not claiming the 50Kth post


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I claim the throne to this thread and that's more than enough :')


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 50K times.



Overdrive said:


> Banned because who's the goat is this masterpiece ?


Not gonna embed this 'cause lots of C-words and F-words.






>

I'm sorry, Kevin...


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned cause "there's no need for that mate"  Great vid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everyone is officially banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Nunuc said:


> Banned 50K times.
> 
> Not gonna embed this 'cause lots of C-words and F-words.
> 
> ...


Haha banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being into techno music


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being a sleep, smh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Alostgirl Banned because Techno is something people can't understand


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning skipping. That's naughty.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for visiting England


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for lack of originality.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for visiting England


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

banned for not visiting Englaland


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for use of weird language


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for not starting sentence with a capital and ending it with a period.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for auto-correcting. thank you laptop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being banished from space


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for abolishing the monarchy.

@Alostgirl
Banned because you banned me in a visitor message, and I can't even reply to it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a part of this thread's royalty :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking this thread has royalty.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I met a cute guy today :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there will be more encounters my friend.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for openly supporting fascism.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for openly supporting fascism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for openly supporting cute boy-ism.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because goat


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for supporting goatism


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because his crush got married last night :|


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the swat team is ready for a QRF, save the package and eliminate the threat, on your order sir !.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing oxygen


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's free


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@OverdriveBanned because life's a gas.

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being born in the Neolithic era


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause my GPU might be dying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an awesome individual


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for being an awesome individual


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for having social anxiety.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in England :O


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@*Overdrive* Banned. I'll send you the coordinates of the drop zone 
@*Nunuc* Banned :afr how so?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not banning the lost lady.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for trying.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being a lappy.



geraltofrivia said:


> Nunuc[/U][/B] Banned :afr how so?


How so is my GPU dying? Well, am getting some kind of artifacting in couple of games.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being geeky.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a kevvy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not being a Kewina (Hawaiian for Kevin).


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Morpheus is more badass


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for having such a creepy avatar!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poisoning the Poison control center


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for eating potatoes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a foreigner.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for growing medical plants


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned because someone needs banning.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned because it's the year 1453, you're English and I'm a Frenchman*. Mön dieu! 

*Yes, I converted to Frenchism. That was the first thing I did today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You're all banned


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for not being a Frenchman.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being a french fry


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for not putting out the wheelie bin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a lost boy.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for not being...Jim Sterling.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for chasing away cinderalla's stepmother with your ban smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spamming.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having the golden keys of SAS


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for liking crepes


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for using the ban thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a future librarian.....yay, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for eating bacons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying bacons, smh.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for associating with bacons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a nerd, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a beefcake lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an avatar


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

banned for having an username.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having cooties.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned because the mitochondria is the powerhouse of the cell.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having spiders under your keyboard


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause I actually had a dream last night that there were tons of spider webs in my apartment. :afr


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for saying that's a 'dream' :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for haunting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because love is only just a dream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I disagree.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for calling us ****ers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol.


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned because you don't know what she said.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for being in the right place at the wrong time.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being in the wrong place at the right time


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for being told "Do not try this at home" and doing it anyway.


----------



## SvanThor (Sep 18, 2016)

Banned for being from England.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for being original.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.....you ready to get hazed?


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being a rebel scum.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for living in the land of fins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to scare


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being @goingcrazy's dream man :')


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to start writing more.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for being sick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was better. :crying:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I need more passion in my life atm to write lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because find your inspiration girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because inspire me!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been to hell and back, tasted death and I'm still here. Life's journey is a rollercoaster....good and bad just take the time to smell the roses.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a living inspiration.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for trying hard


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being caught between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Banned for being in an illuminati triangle which is on fire and means you want to destroy the world. 

Just. Banned.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for thinking your a Princess.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by my big boobs. jk i don't have those


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing how to salsa.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I Love you like a brother.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because really? Hmm thanks.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for hating me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for having the plague. Off to the quarantine, goatie...


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned....


:fall


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for not banning me or anybody else, you silly person...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone in a while and I'm mad because laptop is acting up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having laptop issues.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having too much weed brownies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching too many horror flicks.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being such a ruthless guy in the other thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because pot shouldn't be banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for borging around.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for aiding the pigmask army


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned 'cause you didn't go for the Necrobump World Record.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for exposing me as a fraud


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a fraud


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a fraud.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being a frog.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for being... whatever that green thing is.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

A frog, it's a frog. Banned for not recognizing a frog.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not stating those reasons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a guy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being here since 2008, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Banning too much


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning me too much.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having too much posts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for Sisyphus imagery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a Mobile Device


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm using a kindle fire which isn't really a mobile device. The site only works for me on the mobile version. Both my laptop and tablet freeze up on the full version of the site. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I enjoy usernames with Mc 

reminds me of McDonalds
McChicken
McSalad
McBiscuit
McBurger
McPancake
McFry
McBorg 
McShake
McFlurry
McPizza
McNapkin
McToilet
McMansion
McExistentialism
McAntidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it was originally supposed to be MC. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blocking traffic


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for trafficking.

@Mc Borg Banned because I remember you from the SAF days


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trafficking.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning someone who remembers me.
@Neo was your screen name neo back then?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an old member.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for being a gold member.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a silver member.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a member


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for re_member_ing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this has become a sausage fest again.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because that calls for this


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah....sadly.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because where did they all go? You appear to be the man in the know!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sadly they have left.....for reasons.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for going green


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your screen name contains all the letters in my last name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for assimilating.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by my favorite thread where I was almost assimilated! I still get nightmares about that anonymous call. 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/oh-no-if-i-can-t-finish-this-thread-in-36957/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being down with the meta.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's such a sad Autumn evening...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it's such a nice Autumn morning.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I hate Autumn. I hate it so much I would burn it for the rest of my life if it was flammable. @Alostgirl banned because where are you?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for living in Iran.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all the OG's have left this thread...sigh.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

banned for not realizing you're one of the OG's


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I don't know what an OG is. 

Banning myself because I'm angry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being angry.

@Barakiel Banned because I'm the last of a dying breed....like for real.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for not being angry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because being angry gets you nowhere....I see the good in everything.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because being angry gets you nowhere....I see the good in everything.


Right now I can't see the good in anything. I wish they would just perminately ban me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned because fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, and hate leads to suffering.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not saying what suffering leads to.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for absolutely "neo" reason


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for confusing old heads with og's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for replying to wrong post. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Get out, and stay out...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning.....get out.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because telling someone to get out and stay out _is_ banning someone.

*gets out and stays out*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can stay bro.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for calling someone ur brother when this DNA test by Maury proves:

In the case of Kevin Weedy and Mc Borg relation:

Kevin... YOU ARE NOT THE BROTHER!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in Texas.....I'm jealous. :crying:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because don't worry you and her will be together again soon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how do you know about "her"? :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Didn't you post a thread about it here? 

Banned SMH


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for wasting a perfectly good and righteous Mint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not making sense.

@flyingMint Banned because oh yeah, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for unspeakable reasons.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for getting down to brass tacks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for saying you'll only be five minutes in the bathroom but then you actually spent ten.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob. Yep you still a noob bro, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned loling


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for stealing a Monet painting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not seeing things from my perspective


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being cold blooded.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a Kevin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...just close you're mouth already and maybe blink a little. Jeez.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned!, because the head cage doesn't do it for you...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the use of a Breaking Bad gif!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I hear Fayetteville be lit.....that's true?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have SA, how would I know? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...dead, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for dying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying your youth, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making assumptions. =P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....goodnight.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for "going to sleep" i.e. stay up another couple of hours lurking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for encouraging lurking.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for bringing back the puppet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned
banned
banned

and....

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying horror movies....so sad.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Banned for being agreeable.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having Darlene as your avatar, smh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for shaking your head.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because naaaw!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because whats your favorite scary movie?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The Grandmother. It's a short film which is available on youtube if you're interested. It's not necessarily a "scary movie" or horror film per se, but it's one of weirdest/most frightening movies I've seen.

Oh, and banned for asking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is weird af, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for laughing at weirdness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for putting your weirdness on display.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for choosing to not look away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned...for.....overuse...of..ellipses....!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me on a support forum, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm sorry. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....hell I'll forgive you, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being forgiving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being unique *cough*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for coughing in my face...dude.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me waste my time in here, lol.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for feeling like this is a waste of time :c


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for frowny faces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on kids.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wasting more of your precious time on me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for taking over the thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not taking over this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting in my thread; it's mine now. Mhwahahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for the evil laughter


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not laughing evilly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for invading this thread....where did you come from?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because, dawg, I was in this thread back in '08.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying dawg and for posting back in 2008. I didn't even know what the hell SA was back then, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I probably would have been here earlier if I had access to the internet back then. I remember first hearing about SA from a commercial for Paxil or something similar, ages ago. Before finding this place I was in the social anxiety and shyness groups on myspace.

Banned for indirectly making me explain things, dawg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having myspace, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having a myspace! Everybody had it back then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a normie and having that. I got lucky and found this place. I'm an outcast bro.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, I don't have one now, nor do I use facebook. This was back in 2007-ish.

Banned for calling an SAer a normie. That's a good one. =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a normal past, smh.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for having a normal past, smh.


Banned for being a ventriloquist dummy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Banned


 OMG, what is he doing?!

Banned!

for not giving a reason.....
for being one of them sickeningly good-looking and SASsy people, DJ'ing in French.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for having wings.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for having an HP laptop and not sharing.

Sharing is caring!


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for a weird hoover analogy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

An HP Laptop said:


> Banned for a weird hoover analogy.


Banned for not knowing that Hoover is a brand of vacuum cleaners. :lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

bannned for being a god


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I already knew that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't banned on this page yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me ban you again.


----------



## spong007 (Oct 5, 2016)

banned for being kevin


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for not being a kevin.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for signature abuse. No need to call your sig names.


----------



## spong007 (Oct 5, 2016)

band for using the world sig


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for not having faith in me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having mooed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for trying, whatever it is.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a human repellent. I need me a mosquito repellent!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being here for almost 2 years.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it feels like 10.....been through a lot.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for not trying.

(If you are trying, SAY IT)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I am trying with life lol


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned on the request of someone identified herself as "Afoundgirl".



Alostgirl said:


> Banned. I am trying with life lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being old.

@Alostgirl Banned for deleting me as a friend.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned....uh........you're better off without me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....hmm ok, take care. :smile2:


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

@Kevin001 banned for mistreating senior citizens.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh before bed, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. You'll always mean a lot. Take care


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using a ban to say farewells.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for welcoming me to the real world. I don't want to be on a reality show.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a SAS legend.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being an SAS legend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using an instead of a, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because "an" sounds right to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because i love grammar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because correct him pls.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a proponent of prescriptivism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning Mc Borg, who banned Kevin001, who banned The Library of Emma who banned...

*a month later*

...who banned barnabas, who didn't ban anybody.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the best screen name I've seen so far.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned beause ninja banning is a thing of the past.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't know what that is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you weren't here when this thread was popping.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I was. I remember when this thread was almost always on the first page of new posts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've never seen you around bro, lol. This thread used to be lit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it ain't been poppin' for a loooong time, like a can of Slice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah trust it used to be nice just a few months ago.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for because that was prolly nothing compared to the golden years.






Wish you could have seen it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because i am not obliged to provide a reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm sick. (I've caught a cold)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being sick


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning a sick person.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because i feel sad today. I have to blame it on someone.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for eating loudly in a library.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you probably dislike youtube videos before watching them.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for coloring in library books. We can fine you for that, you know.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning _and_ fining. That seems a little too excessive to me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned and fined


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for looking pretty damn fine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for not paying the fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not teaching Chippendale Jr. how to act in public, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being gelatinous.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

*Pokes head in really quickly.*


This thread is still active ? Well damn.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning and being surprised that this thread is still active.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going MIA on here and skype.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for scaring little kids with that avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because trick or treat.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because this thread used to be so good:/ We need our old members back...and treat please, thank you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned here you go little cub....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because thanks. Trick next, thanks


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for getting lost in the maze of internet tubes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for causing Dave Cameron to step down:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned here you go. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love.
@geraltofrivia

Banished for threatening to steal people's hard earned Halloween candies.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for reappearing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for forcing me to appear:/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he did what?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned, I made her appear with my magical powers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a little charm


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because YOUR SIGNATURE IS GIVING ME NIGHTMARES.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm not gonna chop you, only monsters


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this thread should be closed by now


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting to end our fun.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm sleepy and sick


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning and not getting rest.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I've been looking at people's photos since 2014 in the "post a pic of yourself thread" for the past two hours. There's still 400 pages to go but I really feel like I'm going to die if I don't sleep right now.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for spying on someone who was spying...


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having an avatar that is too cute.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me nostalgic for SAF.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned becuase I am lost


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having such a lovely bunch of flowers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning someone half your age, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a trooper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a keeper, lol.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for impersonating a dummy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being 26 years my senior.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking to older guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for talking to younger girls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love. I wish I was in love too, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because, dude, it's called google maps. Look it up.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's hopeless, she's lost for good


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am indeed hopeless lol. I can't read a map.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not trying hard enough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because it's hopeless, she's lost for good


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because love is everywhere


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am very uncertain about that. :no


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you have to open up


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for giving life advice.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm just lost too


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a cool studio


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in Kovir.
@Overdrive

banned because its easier said than done, lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning two people.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the reason Trump is a billionaire.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because










Banned again for saying that! I feel so dirty even though it's not true. :laugh:


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

LOL. Banned xD what made you return to SAS?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what made you return to this thread?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. because I am free today and pretty bored. watching rosemary's baby now lol. any other horror movies to recommend?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Yes.....the movie is a classic girl. Um.....um......The Exorcist (original), The Conjuring, Halloween (original), and The Cabin in the Woods......to name a few.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for recommending scary movies to a lost girl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a lost boy.
@Kevin001 Thank you m8. Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because It Follows is a pretty good one too.

Banned because I came back.

Wait, no... that's not right. @Alostgirl Were you here in the old days? Bottom line is that I needed somewhere to belong. I used to post on multiple forums years ago and one day I just decided to stop. Part of it was anxiety and another was me being too argumentative. I got into too many debates and it started to get to me (sounds dumb, but whatever). I also went through loony conspiracy theorist phase and was embarrassed of some of the nonsense I posted about, so I kind of felt uncomfortable here for a while lol. I posted last year, but not many of the old members were around so I didn't continue. Around that time, I also re-joined another forum that I used to be a part of and everyone pretty much left recently, so it was natural to come here I guess.

JK...I CAME BACK TO BAN ALL OF YOU!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being argumentative. With my SA I just avoid drama completely. Can't deal with it.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having an evil grin.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being bored. We'll have none of that :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for changing profile
Edit: I meant changing avatar


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause nice Witcher avatar


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a male


----------



## Cloyster33 (Oct 9, 2016)

Banned for using too many Y's and O's!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being a new member.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning new members
@*The Condition of Keegan* Banned. Thanks.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having more than twice as many posts as me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having joined here more than two years before me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having white hair.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for using this ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being invisible.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Big Ben.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for releasing the spirits


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing the most.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because this is my 7000th post. Time for me to leave for another 5 years.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Goodbye Mc Borg. Be safe.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. goodbye, time for me to leave for another 2 years.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Ok. I'm gonna leave for a year too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for technically living in the east, too.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having such a huge post count...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being tired....get some sleep bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having almost 30k :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned why did ryan have to be so cute?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being a Gosling hater anymore.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned banned


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for wearing a hoodie.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for telling me to get out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for not wearing a hoodie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a ninja

@Mc Borg Banned for having KKKK in your user title, smh.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being in love...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating all of the oranges.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because a goth once offered me her balloon. I blame you for that.
@Kevin001 banned because those are scissors. I was just really random back then. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being non-human.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being from London bruv.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being turned off by injustice, but still banning me unjustly. At least give me a reason dawg.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:O
You're right... I hereby banish myself.

*goes to Himalaya to spend rest of life meditating on the true meaning of justice*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am in love with a fairytale, even though it huuuurts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm sounds bad, good luck with everything.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its a song by Alexander Rybak, titled fairytale, lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for having someone's hand up your bum.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for collecting sunflowers for @Kevin001.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for wearing a white and gold dress.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for selling a ball for $200.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for going up on a Tuesday.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating. :laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning a love bird.

edit: Banned for taking my ban!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its called being ninja banned bro.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making up banning thread terms.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love, cute


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking it's cute.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for thinking its not cute.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking PDA is cute. Ew.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, I do not advocate for PDAs. :no


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning a ban thread forefather.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm feeling bad and want everyone banned :|


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting to ban the world.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because refer to my previous ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living in the middle of the eastern part of the world. I live in the East, too, but Southern part of it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for referring to your previous ban.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ninja banned 
(I've just discovered this term too)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smiling


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for looking down at us in a scary manner :afr


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for getting banned by THE godfather of this thread...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying about your retirement


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for inspiring us with your mon presence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for writing poetry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having SA.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for *going MIA on here* and skype.


I do not have any obligations to fulfill by being on this website. I will come and go as I please and will participate in discussions when I desire to on my terms. I have offline goals, people who need my attention and important tasks to complete. I hope you understand.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a life.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for not having a life.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for hypothetically rejecting me.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for being hypothetical.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being against conditional reasoning.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for complicating matters.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for simple minded.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for typo.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

ness. 

Banned for interrupting.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because touché.

:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Jerry is quite cute today.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

i just met you and this is crazy but you're banned, see you later


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause your going crazy for remembering that song...oh god


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

That song is fine. Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing the song.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ZombieIcecream said:


> I do not have any obligations to fulfill by being on this website. I will come and go as I please and will participate in discussions when I desire to on my terms. I have offline goals, people who need my attention and important tasks to complete. I hope you understand.


Banned.....fair enough....do you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I'm at a hospital now and there are so many babies here <3


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a baby lover.
Double banned for being in a hospital. You ok?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for caring


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned.
@geraltofrivia

Banned. I am ok. Aunt's hospitalized and I went to visit her. Due to insufficiency of beds, they placed her in a maternity ward lol. Which is why I came across a lot of little bundle of joys <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being daring.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for liking behinds ahem


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. You like butts Kev, everyone knows that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for saying _that_!


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> ZombieIcecream said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have any obligations to fulfill by being on this website. I will come and go as I please and will participate in discussions when I desire to on my terms. I have offline goals, people who need my attention and important tasks to complete. I hope you understand.
> ...


Additionally I am requesting that you respect my decision on the Skype matter. Take care.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yeah take care Britt.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned yeah take care kev.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned yeah take care losty


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned yeah take care Pouri!


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

banned carelessly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old enough to be @Alostgirl father.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned cautiously


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

banned. Who goes to library these days?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a kool mon


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

banned what's kool mon?

@Kevin001 why do you keep reminding me I'm old?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Sorry bro. You're young.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

@Kevin001 Are you implying I shouldn't be playing this game?

I've seen older playing it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can play bro......its all fun n games here. Enjoy.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

You mentioned I'm old twice. There got to be a reason right? I'd appreciate it if you let me know instead of dodging around. You may pm me if you prefer.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg, lol. You're just the old one here, lol. No big deal.......


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm not mad because you call me old. I have the impression that it's impolite to call people old even if they are actually old. I took it as joke the first time you did it. I just want to know why you choose to do it twice in a row? 

Or am I overreacting that it's normal to call people old?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@springbreeze1

41 isn't old. My oldest cousin is 41 years old. 41 is young. and of course you are more than welcome to post here our youngest user here is 14 and oldest one is about 50 something, age is just a number. I am 19 and feel older on the inside, people can be 30 and feel 15 on the inside. It doesn't matter plus we are all people here. EVERYONE is welcome here, so please don't feel bad and I hope you continue posting if you want to. Your bans are quite awesome, and with that note, you are banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm laughing so hard right now.....keep it simple my ban friends. This thread is cut throat.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a ban assassin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for just being an assassin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. This isn't funny.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sensitive, smh. Toughen up little cub.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being insensitive. Built some empathy, pal. It is a good trait to possess.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for sounding like a normie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because everyone here is awesome.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a normie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish. :crying:


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words. Really appreciate it.

I am old, I have no intention to deny that. I would have been more seriously in treating my condition if I'm younger, it seems to be less important at this stage. That's why I prioritize running over meds. It's a tough choice, it was like how many more years I can run? how many more years socializing is important for me?

I'm not mad to be called old. I'm just curious if there is a reason that I need to be reminded of this.



Alostgirl said:


> @springbreeze1
> 
> 41 isn't old. My oldest cousin is 41 years old. 41 is young. and of course you are more than welcome to post here our youngest user here is 14 and oldest one is about 50 something, age is just a number. I am 19 and feel older on the inside, people can be 30 and feel 15 on the inside. It doesn't matter plus we are all people here. EVERYONE is welcome here, so please don't feel bad and I hope you continue posting if you want to. Your bans are quite awesome, and with that note, you are banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning anyone....this thread is for fun bro....no serious talk here.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for confusing 'having fun' with 'making fun'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for invading this happy thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because there is a line and you crossed it and you aren't even aware of it and think that we are being too sensitive.
@springbreeze1

You are just 40 and still have a long way to go in life, especially in a contemporary era where people are living longer due to ever advancing technology. 



 Watch that guy, he isn't afraid of his age and instead chooses to embrace it. You are as old as you feel you are, and you are what you dictate yourself to be. I have seen your picture before in the picture thread and you looked much younger than your years and I believe you received quite a few similar comments, yeah? You have plenty reasons to at least try again to heal your social anxiety Plenty of reasons. Never stop seeking and what you've been seeking for will be given. Good luck. I hope my reply is coherent, I feel really sleepy and am struggling to voice my thoughts into words. But in conclusion, you are what you feel and perceive you are and you need to continue fighting to conquer SA. Don't allow your age to oppress your future.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg I'm sorry guys. Got to be careful I guess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because 
Ви розумієте, як це


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you're supposed to be asleep


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I know...busy watching how to make cheese diy on youtube. :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. My grandfather made their own yogurt sometimes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. I have the recipe for homemade yogurt, lol. A tablespoon of plain yogurt dumped into a cup of boiling milk, let the yogurt dissolve and allow the milk to cool off for a few hours. It will get thickened into yogurt overnight. lol tmi?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Nice. Have you ever made yogurt?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Nope. My mom told me about it, though. A tip I learned from the internet is that you should pour the yogurt/milk mixture into a clay pot, as clay will absorb all those excess water from the setting yogurt and you will get a thick yogurt as a result, and the outcome is very comparable to that of a Greek Yogurt kind of consistency (Thick and creamy). I totally just turned this thread into a food thread. Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for dairy making


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a quarter century young.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing up this heated subject again, smh. lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for eating carrots with peanut butter.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for harassing the ban thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for living elsewhere. I live in nowhere.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for not having a P.O. address


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a library. Girl, I own The Palace of Losties.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for not paying taxes on your palace. Why do you feel lost?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@The Library of Emma @Alostgirl Banned for being lost girls who have found each other. This whole situations is really getting complicated.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@geraltofrivia

banned for butting in on the lost girls. I believe lost boys have their own island.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because boys don't get lost :b:b


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I used to feel lost. There was once where I felt utterly confused about what little hope of a future I had. My vision for life ahead was simply a blank, bleak image. I couldn't comprehend what I wanted to do with life. Wasn't sure why I had so many miseries thrown at me from a distance. Used to be very perplexed on what purpose my existence served this world when all that was to me was nothing but a figure of flaws and stupidity, or something self-degrading along those lines. But turning 20 in a few months and with age comes wisdom and with experience comes awareness. I joke at times about being lost because I can't read a map or that my phone has insufficient memory space that prevents me from downloading GPS. But in all humble seriousness, I am found. I am not sleepy, so I am busy writing huge chunks of random text in different thread. Oh well. But this is the poignant life story, or more specifically, backstory of the lostie. Cheers.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Banned for writing a book, that should probably be in a library.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using his fingers


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. time for me to finally succumb to the land of the sleepyheads, lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. I'm going to go to bed too.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sleeping when we have important banning to do.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for banning when we have important sleeping to do


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because 303,707,808,909 are life


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because do you know of TTC?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because do you know of TTC?


Banned because no


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing TTC.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned for dragging a Swedish guy into this mess. Bork bork.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for breaking the gif chain.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having photos of my daughter in his computer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...father, it's me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Cirilla?! My Ciri... It can't be... Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I am...*drum roll*...the real Cirilla!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...I thought I was the real Cirilla...I'm not?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Well she's a girl and you're a guy. Also It's been a well known fact that she is a lost girl, and Cirilla is also a lost girl. So...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making sense. Oh, well. Will you adopt me too?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Okay.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for decreasing the value of this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having bad ban thread taste; I thought this page was pretty entertaining.
And for banning my father!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a good son.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hey I like that movie.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I found my dad and brother! I am no longer lost :')


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you haven't changed your username to Afoundgirl.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for breaking the silence.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Edit: Banned for ninja banning

Permanently banned because it's payback time => was intended for @*Silent Memory
* 
@*Nunuc* Banned for living somewhere that doesn't exist


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having kids.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for speaking English


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for ninja banning.

@Alostgirl is your father my age?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. My dad's 56.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

banned. I will be about his age when my son is your age. not that it's of any relevance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having kids.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. for being a klown.
@springbreeze1 how old is your son now? Most of my peers have parents that are in their 50s too. I'd say that people marry later and have kids at a later stage here, so its pretty norm. At least over here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sorry you got the wrong guy. Also banned for having personal conversations in here........yolo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a twin :O


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned.
@Kevin001 banned for against personal conversations here.

@Alostgirl My son is 7. I married at 27, my son was born 1 year after I got my first job.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I see a friendship in the making.

@Alostgirl Banned for liking hot chocolate on a cold Sunday morning.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being 25


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I cant quite make out what your picture is.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a milf. Banned also because its something to do with techno stuff.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for double banning me.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using tapatalk. Where your laptop girl, smh.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for not using a desktop, smh


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being a poltergeist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the dead.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a chess player


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for use of analog music making thingamajiggers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a signature.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Kevin001

banned for quoting John Green


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling dead. You sense of fashion is too cute to be feeling this way. Also banned because John Green is the man. Well at least The Fault in Our Stars was a good movie/book.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm more of a Hank Green guy myself.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm more of a Bryan Greene guy myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am more of a diy kind of girl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is a loose Gecko in my home.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for promoting violence. violence is not tolerated in my thread! :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg there could be a whole family of them somewhere? No!!!!!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because life is so bitterly beautiful. I am sad and happy. I am strong and broken. I am confused, but all's good Just a part of growing up.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because life is a journey, its all about choices.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, thanks. life is all a journey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a great mom.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning me for being a good mom. I try, the kid still doesn't appreciate me, but I am trying. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying kid.......you have like 5 smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I have none


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because life is like mixing a track on Pro Tools lol


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for using the toilet on company time.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned because I'm an HP desktop.


----------



## An HP Laptop (Sep 16, 2016)

Banned for not being portable.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for no photo.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having an avatar from a cute girl


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

banned for overdrive
@Worried Cat Milf Banned for being darn gorgeous.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> banned for overdrive
> @Worried Cat Milf Banned for being darn gorgeous.


  Merci! Banned for making me blush, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. if that's you in your profile pic, you look beautiful


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Y'all are banned for mass flirting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I am straight.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for threatening me with Jerry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am not good with hate and certainly afraid love. Frozen with both feelings.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because thank you! And banned in hopes of unfreezing you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a great username.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for defrosting

Edit: Banned for ninja banning
Double banned for returning to the ban thread with nice avatar


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not getting banned by anyone for 2 hours and 35 minutes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for self banning.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not elaborating on said reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning him.....thank you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for supporting my ban


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I can and will do it again!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for yelling.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having 6 followers and not following any back


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I'm allergic to cats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because love is like the wind, you can't see it but you can feel it, said the greatest movie ever.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned by a serial banner, a rose petal from avatar collected as souvenir.

Omg that's creepy as hell.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned being are you breezy in fall?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because curiosity kills the cat.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because curiosity killed the gecko


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because trespassing killed the gecko.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need to be back to earth's ground, mate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wiping that abomination off the face of OUR planet. (Abomination = the gecko)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I was playing as you earlier this evening, looking good in ultra @ 60fps :lol.

Further ban for dissing geckos! They are awesome


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you (PC master race!)

Banned because geckos are conspiring against us to take over the planet. And insects are helping them in their grand scheme.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still talking about Geckos, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for capitalizing the word geckos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because they are important therefore I capitalized it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for murdering innocent, cute little geckos. heartless bro, disappointed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange

I need to ban you for being the best supporter and friend I could ask for. You are family. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling better, congrats.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Alostgirl Banned for always being supportive as well. Now stop making this thread into a sentimental love fest. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having too many friends to be considered an SAer.

edit: meant for kevin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a newbie here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys kill me I swear, lol. Live life guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for letting yourself be killed. we are living lives, friend. some days happy, some days struggling, some days beautiful, life goes on


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just a simple guy trying to enjoy Nightmare on Elm Street 3 before work. opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having to work on a Saturday. Sorry, man. :crying:
@Alostgirl

Who are you calling a newb! :wife Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

uh um oh no

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because read it and weep, newb: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/ban-the-person-above-you-26116/index57.html#post477632

:grin2:


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I read it and I wept like a baby.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never showing emotion.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being burned at the stake.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for implying that I'm a witch or should I say warlock, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in a neighboring state.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you should give me your cat.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for requesting peoples pets.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a banner since 2008 :O


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for use of emoji


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for calling them emojis.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling them emojis.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for copy catting.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for cat milfing.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for space between Mc and Borg.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for space in username


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because cool avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having less space, but space nonetheless, in username.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling psychedelic.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not! @[email protected]


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for using lsd and ketamine mixed with mescaline


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:shock Banned for eating magic mushrooms.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for cooking giant mushrooms.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for midnight snacking.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Karsten Banned because where is your girlfriend ?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for asking such questions.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. My girlfriend is in my dreams.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining before me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Karsten , this will come


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for constantly banning @Karsten


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for @-ing people.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Mc Borg

What's wrong with @-ing people?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I don't even know.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because good morning folks.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not knowing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing.

edit: lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for LOL'ing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a cute sister.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being an angel


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning an angel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having 200 posts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for name-meshing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a guy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sexism. :kma


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a powerful sorceress. I need me a bf, can you help me out with your spells? :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. If I could, I would have helped myself by now, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am looking for Ben


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Ben is mine.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Ben is mine, girl. Back off your fairy dust from him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for separating Jerry and Jo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for buying purple hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being jealous of beautiful faery hair colors.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being Americano!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a fan girl of Al's soundtrack.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to revive this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing my intentions.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned because i think this emoticon goes well with this thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having bad intentions.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for the evil hand rubbing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are making a mockery out of this once proud thread.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not appreciating SpongeBob gif


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by a worried cat.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for way too cute kitty.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for speaking the truth


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for placing your faith in a liar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need a new signature asap.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because you need a new signature asap.


Banned for being in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me, smh.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for pointing out my stupidity


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for being old lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a distressed ectoplasmic being.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having any blogs.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned absentmindedly.

OMG this is so cute.



Neo said:


> Banned by a worried cat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting him, smh.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for competing for attention with a cute cat.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## HayHatch (Oct 14, 2016)

Banned for not giving a reason for banning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having 3 lovely cats.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for worrying other cats in the thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a female.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using real name in username.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for assuming it's real name.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it is my real name, lol. Hi guys, lmao.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having no *** now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being too literal.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for sinking in laughing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking music a little too much.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a list of record labels that doesn't include anticon, Shinkoyo, Mush, Graveface, ESP Disk, Ghostly International, Morr, Warp, Ehse, Big Dada, Ninja Tune, Alpha Pup and Lex.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for having a list of record labels that doesn't include anticon, Shinkoyo, Mush, Graveface, ESP Disk, Ghostly International, Morr, Warp, Ehse, Big Dada, Ninja Tune, Alpha Pup and Lex.


Banned because i can't put them all, signature words limit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having limits applied to the length of your signature. I don't have that because I'm an older member.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a golden pass


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for living in a sane country.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming back to this site.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a Kevin.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of Ace Ventura.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

(Wow, never noticed that)

Banned for having 308 posts.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for joining on 5/15/15


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

banned for paying attention to meaningless coincidences.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being over 40.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a kid.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

band 4 gud gramur


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because chocolate turns you on (not judging)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for wearing the same black dress every Thanksgiving since 1999.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for never sleeping

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for the lame ban, step your game up girl.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for never sleeping
> 
> @Worried Cat Milf Banned for the lame ban, step your game up girl.


I'm not very creative  so I just creep everyone's profile.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for creepy behavior
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

That game sounds scary and depressing... Well, I guess I'll try.

geraltofrivia, banned for having a scar on your face, only perfect people are allowed in the perfect world. (so sad that people actually think this way)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for growing wolves on tree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not having a signature.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned because its cool, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am scared of something:/


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being scared but not saying of what


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning

@Alostgirl Banned because everyone fears something. Walk with God and lessen that fear.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the opp. gender is my fear, lols.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for fearing cute guys, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because it's getting complicated and I am not willing to go through it again, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to just go for it girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, what does it mean if a guy wants to eat lunch with you every day? We never used to be this close, um...and I have talked about him to my mom before and said I look out for him like a little brother...awkward. I think I need to distance myself from him:/


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I think you're adorable and I think he really enjoys your company.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because guy friend suddenly getting real close? Hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thank you, girl. That's the thing with being close friends with someone from the opposite gender, feelings are bound to develop that **** sucks. and what sucks more is I feel totally numb romantically and I don't think I am capable of liking someone romantically anymore. lol sorry for my drama


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finding yourself, congrats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, how'd you know that I found myself?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Alostgirl Banned for friendzoning a poor guy. :no Double banned. Triple banned. All the bans. I have the best bans.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning me


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because thems the rules.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I can.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for banning my soul sista.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because psst......she ain't your sister, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because she is like the sister I never had, dont be jelly bruh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because jealous? I'm good, lol. Have fun, live life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because life is certainly getting interesting...


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Well, I guess this is what people call "sympathy ban".


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for coining ban terms


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he was just describing a term that other people use.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for plans to go Brittney


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reading my other posts, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not reading mine.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for encouraging me to stalk you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not reading his other posts, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being _There!_ instead of _Here!_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting him to be there with you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for assumptions.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because @geraltofrivia is hot. Who wouldn't want him around?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I can't even think of a clever reply. :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because knowing this thread there's probably a term for that. *awaits Kevin001*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm telling your girlfriend  
Omg I'm slow.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a turtle.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having Kim Possible hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me Google "Kim Possible".


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing about Kim Possible.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting me to know things.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me Google "know things". I don't know those words.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the DJ for my party :boogie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not inviting me to said party.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm inviting everyone in the ban thread to the party that is going on in my profile page as we speak. There's drugs and alcohol and everything. 
@*noydb* is also invited.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...sshhh. Don't let the arrest thread people know about it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a DJ and experienced in party matters


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because actually I only know how to turn the volume knob. Where's @Overdrive when you need him?
Where is everyone, by the way? I guess that's what we should expect from a party for SAers. lolz


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because lolz.
I'm going to sleep too. You guys keep the party going.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because goodnight. I'll just sit here all alone. *puts on sad music*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for playing sad music at a party and now it's a sob fest.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a username with milf in it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

UR banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for living in Fayetteland


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using my usual method of grabbing info from profiles.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being methodical.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because meth is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for selling Adderall to college kids.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning me for doing them a favor and helping them in their time of study.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a dealer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for probably being one of those people who only listens to music via vinyl or FLAC files.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Losslessbanned.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for sharing the name of a guy who always beat me in mario kart wii


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned, no one blames you for being beaten by the chosen one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having Social Anxiety.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Social Anxiety itself... and all of SoCal, just because.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned on behalf of the mayor of Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a northern hillbilly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am afraid I am turning into a typical girl.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. You know why.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for randomly appearing

@Alostgirl Banned because oh wow, hmm it could be worse. Live life.....yolo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, living life my friend! 
@SamanthaStrange banned. Becoming more shallow, spending more time in looking good and its like I am doomed in the men department. #teenagegirlproblems...but I am happy about being a typical girl and I am happy about feeling all these things, life is short and I am only young once, and it feels good


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am losing myself and I am happy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for aww'ing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want more experiences in life and thank you, friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on your way. Just think about mix babies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning babies in this thread again.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because mix babies. Wot?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having furbabies.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I just had to, look how cute....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because um...babies are...cute


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my babies are going to be cute af.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because babies make me uneasy. That one is going to be a chick magnet when he's grown.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because cats are better than babies.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because no baby daddy in sight, why even think of babies lmao


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

banned for being lost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a lost girl, damn bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a bro, damn bro


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for getting lost again


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for causing Cirila to run away again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for intimidating cute boys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, you didnt just go there?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because Ryan Gosling's face is overrated.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for banning and banning again and again


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for judging him.

@Overdrive Banned for banning a milf.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for baning a female


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being bilingual.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a sublingual gland.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know what that is but sounds offensive, banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for doing illegal rave parties in a warehouse.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by French Dadaist art collectors.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for feeling psychedelic, last night at the party you ate 10 grams of mexican mushy mushy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not banning and because according to urban dictionary smurfed means, "To get slapped across the cheeks by a penis till they turn blue." Is that accurate?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for ruining the The Smurfs for me.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Banned for saying penis.

Edited: Oups, you posted faster than me. That was for the person before you. 

Banned for having messy cool hairs.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for banning the person before me for saying penis


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Hahaha, fair enough. 

Banned for still being here after being banned. (I like you tough)


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being friendly. (Thanks dude)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for meme-ing. 
@Worried Cat Milf
Smurfed because, lol no, it was something that a bunch of us banners used to post. I think it started on SAF (a sister site to the old SAS) but I can't remember the details of how it started. I think @jchildr may have been the one who started it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning too much, time to go bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I dyed my hair blonde, I have no idea what my hair color is gonna turn out to be.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:O Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, close your mouth before a fly gets in!!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because blondes rule.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying that.....aren't you a brunette? Lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Yes, but I love blondes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking blondes. Do you girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because too zstrong mon vibes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because stop being in love and change your emoticon bro


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for jealousy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thanks bro.......so jelly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I aint jelly
@Overdrive banned! banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned live life little cub. Yolo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for holding to the metaphysical position that reincarnation is false.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for once shaved head.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not giving me a proper haircut when I asked.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for asking for haircuts.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I need a haircut.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you can go balt style.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because Arctic Monkeys first album is the bomb.

Oops, that was for the guy before.

Banned for beating me to it.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I see a sympathy ban is definitely called for here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Cake. What?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you said cake and I don't see any so now I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a ninja milf who eats coconuts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because.. @CoconutHolder? @[email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because this guy understood life better than us.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. What are you talking about?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not paying attention


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for taking dark photos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being two letters.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling blah.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a male


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being incorrect.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for slapping me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...oh yeah, you're right. That was SamanthaStrangler. She's a bully. @[email protected]


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because there will be violence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for predicting violence.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in Arizona.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that AR stands for Arkansas.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for embarrassing me like this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being _spongeworthy_.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for Seinfeld references.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a faery, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... how can she ban?!

:crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because..how can she slap?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not making sense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

its a reference bro. banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making references that I don't get


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not getting her references


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a worried ninja cat milf


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for wanting to die


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for banning person in need of comfort


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for seeking confort too


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hoarding all the baguettes.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm sending u a truck full of camembert.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because ew cheese.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hating cheese.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because in France we make the best cheese


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because in America I don't even think our cheese is real cheese. @[email protected]


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for speaking the truth about American cheese.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because indeed. (I'm a wuss and only like very mild cheeses and smoked gouda lol)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Milfed for milfing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making her change her avatar.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for milfing a milf?

Dammit. Banned for ninja banning on a ninja. Shame on a ninja. Now I got Wu-Tang stuck in my head.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Milf milf milf milf milf.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for having the same name as my evil ex!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I bet we're nothing a like, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making a grammatical error and being very much like her ex! ;P


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i was her evil ex


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because I don't want my evil ex around!!!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned lol


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having nothing original to say


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking he's a real banner. Us old banners laugh at the thought.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm the #2 banner in this thread, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!

Who's #1?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not realizing luigi is number one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for thinking I'm joking, lol.

@Mc Borg its @Alostgirl.....for now.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because damn Kevin !, you've joined this forun in 2015 and you have almost 30k posts. You're a monster dude ! lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting a video with thousands of wires.
@Kevin001
How is it being determined? @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Oh I'm just talking about the amount of posts in this thread, she has the most I'm 2nd.

@Overdrive Banned...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting that gif too much. 

How are you searching through the amount of posts?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't help it, its my go to. Lol. Oh just click the replies link before you click this thread.....to the right.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for dissing the weegee


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm only 8th. I'm a failure. 









@Kevin001 
Alright, I give credit where credit is due.

I'm so scared now


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for being in lover with Mario cart.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Mc Borg Banned for having a psychedelic floor that probably induces seizures. But I want to know how you know who post the most in threads too.

Edited: Damnit. Banned Overdrive for posting faster than me. Double ban for making a typo with love(r). Triple ban for not using a capital letter. You are so banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not being fast enough.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the wrong person, who also banned the wrong person.
@TreeOfWolf 
Go to the thread and click on the number of replies.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because looks like I have new ban buddies now....hmm cool.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Kevin001 Banned for being even creepier than the Saw doll. (do you mean me?)

Mc Borg, nice. Is there a place where I can see the stats of where I posted most too?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea. I didn't even know you could see how many times you've posted in a thread until Kevin told me. These new users are so advanced.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being an old fart SAS member.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for probably being an alt of an old member. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> I didn't even know you could see how many times you've posted in a thread until Kevin told me. These new users are so advanced.


Banned because that is something you learn your 1st week here, lmao. :laugh:


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf Banned because we can still see your eyes, cover it up you *****. (I know you're a ninja. I wish the oppressed Muslim women were carrying swords too.)

Edited: Damn I post slow, I got beaten by 2 people. Well, it still applies, Kevin001's eyes are scary as hell. Maybe people obsessed by stats find out after a week, but the idea to even search for it never crossed my mind in a lifetime.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for asterisks. 
@Mc Borg (I hope this is how you tag users. if not, I am embarrassed) I think I have an old account lol but didn't use it much, I don't know.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an old cat lady, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because @TreeOfWolf got a really ****ty ping responce


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Kevin001, banned for... omg where do I begin?

Do I need to add @ before the name to make the robot notice it? I thought copy pasting it was enough since it becomes a link.

Edited: Too slow again. What do you mean Overdrive? What's ping? 
Banned for not writing "Your" fully *points avatar*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned because yeah you need a @.

@Overdrive Banned, lmao.


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

@Kevin001, banned because I'm in denial of having been wrong all along, so YOU must be wrong!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not explaining to him what ping is. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because trees can't talk.. or use a pc

Grrr. Banned because I was too slow and you are now above me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because tabarnak !


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that milf again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being banished to Ban-gladesh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm #37. I suck. I suck.
Double banned because that was funny. Ban-gladesh. That was good.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for double banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what does UR stand for?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it's stands for Underground Resistance, Detroit based techno label.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I figured it had something to do with techno music, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I spent $48 on seeing a doctor today. :Cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving me $48


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for paranormal activity.

@Alostgirl Banned because I'm sure it was worth it, not that bad.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking 48$ for a doctor visit is not that bad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating junk food


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being anonymous and also for being part of a satanist group.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao. Satanist group....good one.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Lol banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Overdrive Banned for stealing his reaction gif

Edit: Banned for ninja banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a snail


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for countless reason......indefinitely banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Kevin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for your crimes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having any proof


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking I need any


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bizzanned yo, dawg.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

McBorger is banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by WorriedDogDilf.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have to wait 5 minutes to make a duplicate post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for following the rules


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for encouraging chaos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the enemy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for warmongering


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a samurai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that reason!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for exclaiming things.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because

Bang bang, I shot you down
Bang bang, you hit the ground
Bang bang, that awful sound
Bang bang, I used to shoot you down


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting lyrics from great songs. (Hopefully the Nancy Sinatra version)


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for knowing that song when I don't.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not watching Kill Bill :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because favorite movie.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for favoritism.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching movies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for watching ban threads.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching others watching ban threads


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning others who watch people watching ban threads.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banception.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because blah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blahing without my permission


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking Overdrive needs your permission to blah!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because love is something hard to get...


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because you confused me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being confused


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for hating on confused people lol


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having 69 posts


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for noticing that I had 69 posts!


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for losing the prestigious 69 posts status.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because no more cute puppy


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned because crows are even cuter.

I lied.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being 14 795 years old.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

banned for assuming people post once every year.

In some years, they don't.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for preventing doom


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for desiring cataclysm.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not desiring cataclysm.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being buzzed while banning. That's a dangerous act, sir.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for releasing the bees


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being happy about bees. They're going extinct!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for trying to sabotage my plan of destroying the bees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beeing online


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned just banned and banned until the sky falls into your toilet... 
:tiptoe


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that my **** is the sky


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because lol.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not believing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not stating reason of ban.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not stating enough reasons and for being from Jersey. There's a two reason minimum now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to remove evil spirits from this land


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for supporting the evil spirits, they mean man


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... You gotta be ******n' me, man. That mother's strong.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the Arp 2600 is the holy grail heaven **** motha****a synth ever made.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using foul language in my presence.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for assuming your presence holds any special value


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Banned for being clueless..... haha!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a dreamy lady


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for being the most easy to spot ninja ever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's just a hologram used for diversion.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for your signature.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking the invisible cloak


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having OVER 9000! posts.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because don't starve


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a synth fetish.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for introducing me to synth fetish


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because.. okay.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Hi.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Bye.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for leaving before paying the bill


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not stopping him beforehand


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sealing the candy jar with duct tape.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking I'm stoppable.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because yes you are, Ron Stoppable.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... someone who knows Kim Possible!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Just banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because just ban, it's gonna be okay da da doodoo da dumm


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned because I'm a dog person. Let the war start >


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to start a cat vs dog war.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not liking war.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the uneven screen name.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lots of things


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned in every logically possible world for every logically possible reason by every logically possible existent thing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eternity


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Giordano Bruno and multiple hermits.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

A welcome back ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for abandoning ship


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being nice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a waterfairy. @SamanthaStrange, Girl I thought you were the only fairy?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being pro-fairy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being nonhuman

@Alostgirl Banned because there are 1,000s of fairies silly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for editing your message


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for giving off bad mon vibes.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being against the mons.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned for having the name of a fish as mood.

Edit: I just realized the fish is spelled "crappie". But I'm ESL OK?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being a fish connoisseur.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a respectable career choice.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for respecting my career choice.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the tooth fairy.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I never got the money for the fake tooth I put under my pillow when I was a child.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing that the waterfairy is more powerful.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for tooth fraud.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fraud


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for continuously posting after me in the Last Post Wins thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we don't speak about that thread here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speaking about that thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am the no.1 poster of this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking my spot


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it was not meant to be. Alostgirl is the OG no. 1 poster.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a female.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not liking females


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do, lol. Just one of my go to bans. Tired of the girls here trying to take over my thread, smh.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because you made me want the girls to take over > No boys allowed!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because challenge accepted. C'mon ladies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because










with Gosling gifs!

(Meta-banned)


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for hating on the amazing Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the hater....thank you.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for making me swoon over Ryan Gosling with that gif.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because one more Gosling for the night....


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because you should post more


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for requesting Gosling gifs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making bubbles in the water


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having a dark past

@waterfairy Banned because you better quit swooning over Gosling you will make the other Faery in this thread jealous, lol. Anyways last one for real now......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...sigh, why not?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me edit my post,how dare you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys kill me, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for accusing us of murder.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Kevin001 Who is this other fairy you speak of? I thought I was the lone fairy here!

Banned for denying murder accusations.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because @SamanthaStrange is the Faery princess here just saying.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for needing sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being conscious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me ded


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the incorrect inference that the loss of consciousness is equivalent to death.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because Mc Borg.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Worried Cat Milf.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a dot missing from your ellipsis.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for also having hooded figure in avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned carrying a sword made out of plastic


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a statue of a guy who was burned at the stake.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for recognizing his avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the perceptive.

Alright, I'm out. I can't believe I've been banning this long. lolz
Gotta get to _my_ number one spot though.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for giving up on the banning.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a fairy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a furry


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Bannis car tu ressembles à une statue d'une église.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because English pls!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not speaking French


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for trying to make people learn other languages.

@*waterfairy* Banned for trying to steal my crown.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a tat on your shoulder, I just saw that. Lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a bandwagon patriots fan. Is Tom Brady coming over for Thanksgiving dinner?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because bandwagon? Lol. Bro I've been a fan for the last 10yrs.......I bleed red, white, and blue. Um nah they have a game that weekend so he can't. Lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bleeding different colors therefore not being human..also banned for not being human


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because new rule: Aliens aren't allowed to ban anymore. Go phone home...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm from outa space, do i have to sign some papers to get in ?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you're from outa space and not outer space.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Jersey.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that's the second time I'm banned for reppin' Jersey. What is this?!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've seen the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. That show is a ****ing disaster.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know that is why I just had to ban her from being from Jersey, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it's a TV show ffs!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Calm down girl.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because watch out ! don't fall for her ninja game.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because of this:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that looks like a cat with utters. Dafuq


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because swedish techno is...... confusing lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for salami


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't have a girlfriend. You will get unbanned when I get one(i.e. permanently banned).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being single.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being in love


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not joining the evil side


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I am willing to join if it means I will get a girlfriend. *brings human sacrifice*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wanting a girlfriend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a depressing signature.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned due to powerful odor


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for taking nice pics


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for compliment


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for living with pandas in a bamboo forest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing your avatar


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having Russian signature that google can't properly translate.
Also banned for having the said signature aligned right to left.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the criticism


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for always making short answers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making a typo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for also using Tapatalk.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being small


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for conspiracy to implement heresy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for discriminating against small people.

Banned for ninja ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing as a ninja warrior by allowing yourself to be ninja'd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you watch basketball bro? Hmm cool.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Banned for being too romantic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning Björk.
@Kevin001
Nah, just another old banners inside joke. ;P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for also being old


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being mold.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cold


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being told... that you're banned! Ha!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being bold


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for joining the same month/year Obama went into office!

Ugh I was too slow.

Amon, banned for being offline when you're really online.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a scary avatar.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining the same month/year that you got banned! Ha!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Kevin001 banned for thinking Tifa is scary lol
@Mc Borg banned for banning to slowly!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing video games.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being against video games


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinning


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for accusing an angel of sinning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the enemy


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being a demon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep he is the Antichrist.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because yikes the Antichrist.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for affirming propositions.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for joining this forum the same time that i joined club penguin :yes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining a club for flightless birds.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for being incorrect, they have jetpacks :yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't see any jetpack. :twisted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for animal abuse


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Mc Borg Banned x100 for supporting Mario's evilness!
@Amon Banned for not preventing the animal abuse.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banguined for banguining.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making up words.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for defiance


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the finances.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for glitter bombing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for accusing.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for your psychedelic avatar, it's really tripping me out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tripping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for tripping people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the making me pay for the trip


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for set tripping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not McSleeping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't. McWithdrawals. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned ahaha xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing sleeping pills from the pharmacy


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm the pharmacy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are killing this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am the queen!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because thank you


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because [spoiler=what the ****][spoiler=inception][spoiler=im a genius][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk][spoiler=idk]:troll[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]
[/spoiler]
[/spoiler]
[/spoiler]


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for pranks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for prowling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for banning that klown thank you.

@noydb Banned for being evil.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned coz _sucked in everyone_ !!! :troll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sucking people.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:spit Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for Ryan Gosling gif


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for pretending you don't like it, you know you do.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because negative.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not liking Ryan Gosling gifs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for posting him repeatedly. 
@*noydb* banned for doing that dirty trick!
Edit: Oh my God! I'm way too damn slow, smh. This was meant for Kevin's Gosling gif


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a princess.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being Ban Queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a queen who banned a princess


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if I had just one ban I would use it on you.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I wouldn't ban you if you were the last person on earth.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because aww.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying aww, smh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for shaking your head in disapproval


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating dry peanut butter sandwiches all the time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned BANNED


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for triple banning.
And also for not stating why YET AGAIN.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being in this thread far too often.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not being in this thread enough : (


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons only the government knows


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

*Banned*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for bold text


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not cleaning up after yourself


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being within 500 feet of a school zone


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being worried for your cats.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sitting in the middle of the street at night


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for flying with your own farts.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for storing his fart trails in jars.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for blowing my spot up.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding out


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because error 404


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because error 500


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for illegal parking


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning your leader


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for taking the leadership


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for allowing him to take leadership


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not helping me stop him. We could defeat him together with our fighting skills.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for accusing me of not helping. Already on it. Hi-yaa!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because @Amon we're coming for you. Hi-yaa!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for daring to challenge me


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for arrogance


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for chibi Geralt.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a deadly secret


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not spilling the beans


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...*kicks bowl of beans off of the table*

:bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making a mess


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not cleaning it up. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you missed a bean *points at the lonely single bean in the bowl*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's not a bean. @[email protected]


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling sick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being scared, man up bro.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having over 30,000 posts in a year and a half...god dammit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned... requiescat in pace.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spreading your germs in this thread.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not bringing us safety gloves to keep us protected


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding in the snow


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for finding everyone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking this is hide & seek


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you can't see me *smoke bomb*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is there anything better to be, I think not.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am in love too...

with food.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Banned because I'm jealous of this Food guy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for admitting it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the reason I wake up every morning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is a sad reason, lol. You guys are too funny.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for mocking their love.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using magic


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Banned for being banished


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned for banning the banished


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being a morningfly


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Banned for being a rock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a tree


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Banned for mistaking a wolf for a tree


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for recommending that we trust our instincts. They told me to ban you.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for listening to 'them'.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because "They" are looking for you Neo


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for making me allergic to witch potions, dad


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for skipping school


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't want to ban you, I love your avatar. Banned anyway because that's the game.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking this is a game! Banning is serious business! :wife


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the #8 banner


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a warrior


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a DJ


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am sorry I let you down :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being my first ban of the morning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sleeping in.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a rōnin in love


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned becausd nothing beats naan for dinner.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because yum naan bread.

@Kevin001 I've been up since 7am! Lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because its a rainy night here. Wish I had someone to cuddle with lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned sorry little cub.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for pretty much saying we aren't important and you have better things to do. I hope you at least got some fasted cardio in this morning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning a ninja


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being THE godfather of ninjas.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making such a statement.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need a signature.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for telling me what I need.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need a girlfriend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a seaweed monster


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned just because.
@Alostgirl you down for a ninja? Lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not locating the lost girl


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

..*B*ecause
..*A*mon
..*N*eeds to
k*N*ow
h*E* isn't welcome on this
..*D*amn thread


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for creativity lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being amon's sidekick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a brat, smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned until the world ends


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Didn't I already ban you?!?! Get out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking you can ban me,tch.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned.

Hmm, idk guys. I'm starting to think these bans aren't actually effective. :/ Anyone else noticed that? Idk maybe it's just me. I'm using Safari, for the record.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have to be here at least a year to have banning power, sorry.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making me laugh. And banned because Apple.
Oops, was meant for noydb.

Banned for coming between us.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to sneak in through the window like a ninja but fell instead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the demon pazuzu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using Internet Explorer


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@*Amon* banned for using a new damn abbreviation. tch? What the hell does this one stand for? 
@*noydb* banned for creative banning. banned for using apple. banned infinitely for that.
Also:
I ban the use of abbreviations in this thread.
I ban the use of apple products in this thread.

Edit: Oh my god. I'm so ninja banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living on Earth


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for classified reasons


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for scaring satan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spraying Satan with lysol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making me google lysol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being non-american.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having 0s in your name


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for amon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for trying to live life according to Obama's rules.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because that ban is edited and now you have a ban that doesn't make sense, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because a girl once crossed the road to run away from ya


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using the abbreviation "smh" after you banned the use of abbreviations.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being synced with Skype


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being ninja banned by someone who was ninja banned @Kevin001 do we have a name for such ban?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the reason I ran....and you live in Iran, that sort of rhymes? lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for eating pumpkin seeds.

@geraltofrivia Banned nah it just a ninja ban because you/they got ninja'd. Keep it simple bro.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hitting people for fun
Double banned because the proper pronunciation is e-run


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for the ninja ban a few bans back.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because the ban thread is quite crowded atm and everyone is getting ninja'ed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this thread needs some of its epic classic members back, sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying we're boring


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for trying to say we are all petty worthless banners, smh


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for reminiscing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, you guys are all awesome. happy? lol


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

No. Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a fake signature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing high heels


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for wearing tennis shoes.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for wearing a tennis racquet


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bbanned for being the reason dinosaurs went extinct :cry


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for calling her a meteor


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because why don't you do all of us a favor and continue being the smart and kind you


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@noydb Banned for googling how to spell 'racquet'
@Alostgirl Banned for putting two B's in banned.
@geraltofrivia Banned for self deprecation.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for 3 bans in one post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Noo...Self ban *poof*


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a ronin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having 1 blog entry....let me check it out.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting sewing equipment in a cookie tin


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because ok


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for never putting a space after your commas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for proofreading


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i dream of wires


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking about robotic females


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a compadre seeking for tacos with extra pepper sauce.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for denying that you're a compadre seeking tacos


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i write stupid things everytime.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I chuckled.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your ninja days are over!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because your mon days are over


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for spelling Monday wrong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disturbing the peace


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for pancakes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because waffles are superior to pancakes.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Ban because maple syrup and nutella


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Bobby Flay with a pot of yay.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because 7338


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Robert Moog.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's my god, god have mercy for synthesizer freaks like me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Moogie Blaylock.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the teachers from The Faculty.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ignoring a Do Not Enter sign


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ignoring the tiny sign below it that said "Please ignore the Do Not Enter sign."


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for mentioning The Faculty. I forgot what a heart throb Josh Hartnett was.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he's good in Penny Dreadful.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for keeping secrets


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for secreting sea creatures and knowing all of Sektor's moves.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because not sure if I should go to class today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for skipping class


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You're already here. This is ban class.

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 
Banned
Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for redundancy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Bammed because I am the #1 banner


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that won't be for much longer. ;(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you think I have a shot? Lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned because I'm NOT the #1 banner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah we all knew that, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because statistically you are the no.1 male banner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for positivity


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not giving a reason for the banning.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using Tapatalk.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for knowing I use Tapatalk. How can you tell?? lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because she's behind you! :eek


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because now I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an organism that requires sleep.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I read 'organism' as something else initially.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because dirty.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that's dirty.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because you think so too


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I think it's normal.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because lying isn't cool


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for accusing me of lying! :bah


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for Borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the bourgeois!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for wooing snow white


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a sky for shoeing horses under.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing her age.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her countless times and knowing nothing about her, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making me think your avatar looks like popcorn at a glance.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Saying rose like popcorn deserves a ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the jersey girl.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned in some melodramatic fashion.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the Seinfeld stuff has to stop, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I feel like ..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you feel like sending Jerry to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned - not wrestling enough people to the floor.
Do NOT let this little guy fool you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reacting


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amon said:


> Banned for reacting


 Banned for being shocked!



Kevin001 said:


> Banned because omg. :lol


:lol - you are even in undercover clothes. The people in that casino would not know what hit them! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned permanently.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because may the love be with you young padawan.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being on overdrive


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not being on Overdrive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because be nice guys.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i synthesize my own overdrive 97% pure, who want some ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving me a bad check


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time for lunch guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's still morning here


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I just had dinner


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm eating lunch right meow.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for eating cat food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crushing her dreams


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having wet dreams every Tuesday


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a baraque à frites


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I do not understand. Fried wot mate?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for illegal use of 











Kevin001 said:


> Banned permanently.


Banned for being way too harsh.



Overdrive said:


> Banned for being a baraque à frites


Banned for cussing us out in French :lol. 
(I have always wanted to say that!)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always being angelic


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because smile little demon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wearing a beret and having one of those skinny little twisty mustaches.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Mcstealin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for creating McAfee.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it doesn't matter anymore
*
*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking it ever did matter.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not cooking me my meal


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. You should have come over, I made the dinner tonight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not telling me ahead of time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for requiring prior knowledge.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Mcsleeping


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Mc Borg Banned because i can beat you at chess. i'm a MLG 360° no scope headshot guy lol.

Banned for being a stone


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking chess pieces are to be shot at.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Doctor Strange.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting right after me in 2 different threads.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for posting right above me in 2 different threads.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Neo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being an Amon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Ninja


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using _that_ reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for those reasons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by resin.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for feeling it all - Feist.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by krautrock.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a SAS OG.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you've already used that one kiddo and it's still "an."

;P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming out of hibernation.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's that one time of year where your avatar is appropriate.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

banned for posting a .gif


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I finally googled your user name to find out what it means.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because your avatar resembles my ex


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a multidimensional superhuman ex.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Oops that was meant for @Kevin001. Tapatalk showed his post as the newest one.

Banned for a really uncool signature :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for judging my suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I can't see anyone's signatures.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might need to change your settings.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I can see sigs at the end of the profile pages, but if it's long it gets cut off. 

Banned myself for not using full site.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because oh you must be on mobile.....yeah you screwed yourself, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mobile bashing


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being in cahoots with the devil.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he is the devil.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because he's just a little demon waiting to be fed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because go ahead and bring him a human sacrifice already.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for feeding little demons


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for using too much compression, lower the threshold dude.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being a demon.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. What movie is that?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg are you serious? From Dusk till Dawn bro......classic. I can't believe you didn't know.....poor soul. :rub


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. thanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because watch it asap.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for hiding bodies in your cave.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because omg are you serious? From Dusk till Dawn bro......classic. I can't believe you didn't know.....poor soul. :rub


Salma Hayek in that film lawwwd.
@Overdrive Banned for taking the bodies home.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being bisexual, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because false, haha. I just appreciate an attractive woman when I see one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not closing that dummies mouth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need some holy water.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for killing monsters.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for..


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for cliff hanger


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

*Banned*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for use of 3 colors. Max is 2.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for enforcing da rules


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Band


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using wrong banned. Please refer to Da Rules book.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for only coming out at night


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being banished from the temple


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Guantanamera, guajira Guantanamera.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause he Overdrived himself


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned eternally by the beggars from Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for funny gif.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not liking funny stuff.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

But I do lol. Banned for not being a fire fairy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not posting enough.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned... Jersey.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..China


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned... Jersey.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for random Jersey clip lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being acquainted with battle rap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for online status


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hiding.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having your lawyer call me instead of speaking to me personally.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for falling for the prank. That was just me with a voice changer. hehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pranking


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for skanking to non-ska.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because cassoulet is life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for defeating the enemy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for de-feeting the enemy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for filling the enemy's gas tank with paper cut-outs of the word "enemy."

Postscript banned by tooth enamel.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning yourself..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for shenanigans.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling dead. you need dr.dre to bring you back to life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being for pretending you listen to Dr. Dre, smh.

@Mc Borg banned for posting back to back in this thread, you're about to really get banned from this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because you can only aspire to be the no.1 poster in the wildest of your dreams


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because give me a year I'll get there.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being in love :O


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because Dr. Dre's dead, he's locked in my basement


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an old cat lady.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for grooming the stray cats with your own tongue.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting me to lick cats.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Imma bout to lose my mind


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being lost and losing your mind. Get it together!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for using baking soda to whiten your teeth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not brushing yours.....yuck.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for using dental floss as a Halloween decoration.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having perfect teeth...ugh so jealous.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol. Banned for using dental floss as a Halloween costume.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for kissing a frog in hopes of finding your prince charming


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for finding your man, congrats.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am still single.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.......damn sorry little cub, your time is coming. Trust.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. It does currently suck, freezing my nads off ova heaa.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I thought nads meant balls, you have balls? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because whatever is meant to be


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> @Mc Borg banned for posting back to back in this thread, you're about to really get banned from this thread.


Amon deleted his post. 
@Alostgirl
Banned for being accepting of possible outcomes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a good mon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not having nads.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for the same reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being a mon


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having grey hair already.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because nobody likes you when you're 23.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because y'all ban too much


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pointing out our addiction. Don't you know that banning is categorized as a Schedule I substance? Right between heroin and LSD.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for escaping rehab.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm putting u in a pancakes rehab.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Worried Cat Milf
Banned for not helping me escape sooner. :bah
@Overdrive
Banned for writing "u." :haha


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not asking me sooner. I was on a ninja mission!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned...oh, you didn't get my letter? O_O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for mutiny.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for failing to include $10,000 check with letter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to scam her


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not turning the letter over. O_O


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for drawing a big, hairy weiner dog on the back of the letter.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because....

:haha:haha:haha:haha:haha


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for excessive laughing. I can't see certain smileys on Tapatalk so, it looks like this.







lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for screenshotting it instead of typing it out. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I was afraid you would see it how it should be haha.
I'd really like to know what face ":bah" is.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, yeah, that wouldn't work. Duh. Banned for pointing out my stupidity.
It's a little angry face.








Is it showing?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lmao. Scary!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...what have I done?

lol

Also, you forgot to ban me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol, jeezus that face. Banned for wanting to be banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for recycling bans.

(metabanned)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning a recycler. Recycling is good!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because not when it comes to bans. :bah
Case in point:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...above-you-26116/index2566.html#post1087425506

I still can't get over how clever of a ban that was. Banned for _recycling_ a ban about littering. Damn I'm good.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for glittering


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being mysterious.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Intouchables


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for known reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying to the judge?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being uncertain of your ban reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old enough to be my mom.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. You're grounded.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for grounding


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm mom and because I said so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be his momma....damn cougar, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not obeying the rules


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

@Kevin001 They don't call me Suga Mama for nothing. Jk, nobody calls me that 

Banned for stealing cookies from the cookie jar.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being where Snookie's from.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for doing illegal raves


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Overdrive Illegal raves? :O

Banned for being from France and not sharing any yummy cheese with me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

But at least she cares about the lobsters!

Banned for fist pumping at @waterfairy 's illegal raves.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having family in the mob.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Worried Cat Milf :haha

Banned for being in love for, like, days now! :rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you seem like a great girl, you'll be in love soon.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because awww you're too sweet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for things


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being a top-tier banner. Jchildr is the only other one on my level.

@[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in jail


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being in love


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wut


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting with the enemy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for involvement in the prison industrial complex.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for wut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wut


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a stalker


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being the #8 banner


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on him.......daily......hourly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not meeting Kevin002


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being taken


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Tekken.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Ten


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for correctly rating my attractiveness.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being delusional.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you didn't wake me up


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because babies are cute, sigh


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because mens sana in corpore sano.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the girl with 5 birds.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning the man with techno fever.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because my doctor prescribed me this treatment.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because is your doctor @Karsten by any chance?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because are you more of a waffles or pancakes man?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for asking a question


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not answering it. Rude!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for picking your nose and wiping it on the bus window.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for bringing that up. Rude!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I sense ebad mon vibes from you


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for the ability to sense vibes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for inspiring me


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for isnpiring me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hit & run


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being roadkill.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned. Keep it civil, guys.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because only you can end this because you started it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You're all banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for putting cream into your coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for loafing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for laughing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of vanilla


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because your avatar reminds me of the statue of liberty for some reason


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because paint it black
banned because my anxiety is to the roof and my biggest wish is that I never existed
banned because Americans are the luckiest people in the world because they can buy guns
banned because I can't tell you why I'd like to buy a gun because that's forbidden in this forum
banned for being reminded of statue of liberty for no reason
banned for being awake at such a late hour while being in recovery from sickness
banned for living in a country where chewing gum is illegal
banned because paint it black on repeat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the rare shoe


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for living in Congo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living on Earth


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Banned for living on Earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Earthly living


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because iiiii shot the sherif


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the confession


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the convection oven.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for the feel it all feist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning that


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm feeling wicked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for posting a response to my response


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for feeling that way


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for dismissing feelings


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being soft


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too insensitve


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I double banned myself


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for doing that ^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for helping me ban myself


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for breaking thread rules.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being pseudo moderator


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a SAS OG.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eeee. Banned for being a SAS Post monster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cool


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for an SAS SAS.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this has become a sausage fest once again.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... haven't you talked to enough girls on this site already?

xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because Lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because xD hehe haha.

D:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol. I only talk to one.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I said _talked_ not talk. Us guys aren't that bad are we?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Mc Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for having dark secrets.

@Mc Borg banned because oh, lol. Nah yall ok.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for none of your damn business.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being secretive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being evil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a lack of punctuation.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting 3 minutes ago


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mystery.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for being a mystery.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a banning history that spans years.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I should be at a halloween party right now.........fml.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we can have a halloween party right here!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by me and my family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being holy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm enjoying this Halloween party :boogie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned

Brought a plus one, hope that's ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for enjoying, smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need to speak up more. whatcha dressing up as for Halloween, @Amon?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being my daughter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my father...banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not inviting me to the party.
I'm here whether you like it or not. What up playaz?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for crashing da partay


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for participating in lame party


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a spoiled teenager.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for actually touching a nerve lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being the rain maker


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for criticizing The Rain King.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a foreigner.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Dennab.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the weird friend I never had.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for same reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um I'm going to need you to change that sad mood to a happy mood if you want to be friends.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for digging a nose, its unladylike smh


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for b eing a kid


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not showing your age and thus making it harder for me to come up with a good comeback.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am a year away from being 20 years old


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being a kid :x


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having the mind of a 12yr old.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having lost your innocence (oh wait, all of us probably have lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope I'm as pure as they come.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a filthy lair.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for deforestation.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because trees.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the same age as me.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned having pretty white flowers as profile pic


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the poster child for halloween


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because good comeback


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being left speechless by a good comeback, smh


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for shaking your head.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because doesn't that mean so much hate? smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the reason I no longer believe in humor :O


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

@noydb I thought it was "shaking my head" lol

Banned for not having a sense of humor.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for helping a tiger escape from the zoo!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because can you people use a reason to ban people here! follow ze rools.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Reasons.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for attempting to ride the zebras at the zoo


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not coming to banned practice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an unusual lady who lives in the unusual land of noyb....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my future weird friend.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for not digging the Ba Dum Tss masterclass.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating raw fish


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

banned for being a fish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for alternating between Tapatalk and sas website


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for worrying too much


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not being online.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for playing dark souls 3.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I haven't played it yet, I just like the cover art


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for unintentionally misleading me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking I mispleaded you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for manipulating time


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for manipulating dark energy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stopping him.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not stopping him yourself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cowardice


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bullying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for secrecy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its Halloween.....yay!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am not sure if I should eat that bar of chocolate?


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because obviously you should?? It's chocolate!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it has razor blades in it


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because so what?!?! It's chocolate!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for giving bad advice


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned being I am more of an underdrive kinda person


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i hate models


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I hate sports


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....so banned, smh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying the forbidden word


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stealing kid's candy on Halloween.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing someone's heart!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing vital organs


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for donating sperm.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for driving around in a van full of "candy" on Halloween


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having dirty thoughts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because life is unfair


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not completing the chores


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for kidnapping trick or treat kids, smh


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning me in the other thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving the kids the candy nobody ever eats


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating kids.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding out my secret


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for failing to keep a secret.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for online stalking


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the victim of online stalking.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for posting cute fox


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for wearing a fox costume to a formal dinner


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a library

Edit: Permanently unbanned for liking Linkin Park :nw


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Banned for having asymmetric eyes in signature


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having one eye in avatar


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you should listen to a uvb 76 broadcast


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I've been reading about the uvb 76 for the past half an hour. Spooky :afr


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because it is.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not flushing the toilet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because did you get any candy tonight?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

No candy, no nothin' until I finish banning youuuuu


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for excessive U's


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for avoiding the question?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for avoiding the question?


Lol oh I thought it was for whoever posted next. I didn't go trick or treating but I got a buttload of extra candy due to not many kids out. My town had it Sunday.

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Town? Sunday? Nope everyone goes trick or treating on Halloween no exceptions.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because we are the exception. Haha, they make a big deal out of a Halloween parade hosted in my town on the day of Halloween soo, obviously trick or treat cant interfere. I think it's quite dumb, the whole thing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that sounds inhumane, your town sucks.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because rude! Lol, but if you're a smart kid you can trick or treat twice  Sunday here and then the next day wherever.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because whatever, lol.


----------



## BoxJellyfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Banned for having over 30000 posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having just 99....how is that possible, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a prophet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not celebrating halloween.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not capitalizing the "H" in Halloween. :bah


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned For not capitalising the "F" in For. :bah


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being sad.:frown2:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for spelling "capitalizing" with an "s". :bah


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being dead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Swedish. Gå och lägg dig. :bah


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned and gå och lägg dig själv gubbe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is for English speaking people only.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

bannied tu hijawe ichse te vujsro lowski!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I cannot translate that.

:bah :bah :bah


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned because you can't translate that


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being lost in translation.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for using translation


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for not learning Russian


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not speaking in Russian language


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the reason I dont have any plants at home!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not speaking in sign language.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not speaking in sign language yourself

:wel there, I did it


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for imitating people, smh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for writing "smh" while not actually shaking your head.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being dead. wake up!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for necromancy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being dadzoned xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having grey hair!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having blonde hair atm AFAIK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for posting via mobile device


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting period.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for colorizing your signature.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have medium brown hair right now, lol. blonde hair dye on dark brown hair makes it a lighter shade of brown. @geraltofrivia


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for dying your hair, even though it probably looks nice lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for the clarification
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being banned.

edit: forgot my angry face. :bah


----------



## bigpapi (Nov 1, 2016)

banned for chibi anime ****
give me gf or give me death


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because is it snowing in Arizona?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I love it when you call me big papi lol (also what I call my cat)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the second person so far in this thread who thought I was in Arizona. AR = Arkansas. AZ = Arizona.
:bah


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because girl wants a biscuit


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Joe Rogan Experience #867 - Joey Diaz.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because french fries are delicious!

and sorry, thought AR was Arizona, ain't American lol. Arkansas, my bad!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having conversations with banned users.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for no longer having Ace Ventura hair


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a hair archivist.


----------



## bigpapi (Nov 1, 2016)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned for no longer having Ace Ventura hair


banned for not being in CT
someone ban me please


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I feel jelly of girls with super long hair.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for feeling the "jelly" of girls with super long hair. @[email protected]


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos jelly means jealous xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all you guys are killing this once proud thread, smh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for living in the past


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not subscribing to the B-theory of time.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because preach it gal


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

baned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Noydb'd for noybing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for ninja banning

@noydb Banned for always being sad....get out.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for always being optimistic....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being awake. Go to sleep!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg no avatar and nonentity? What is happening? Pray I must.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because no more cute avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a cat milf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a bird milf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for leaving me speechless, now idk what to say, lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a turd stilt. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for gathering strangely colored people together for unknown reasons

Edit: I am so ninja banned :O


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for letting two people be faster than you. We take banning quickness seriously here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for throwing gummy bears at @geraltofrivia's head, smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by gummy worms.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i aspire on making america great again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. You're not even American. 
@Kevin001 Banned for saying "Pray I must". What are you, yoda? :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned, lmao. Maybe.

@Alostgirl Banned because leave america alone...doesn't concern you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because leave my ban alone, doesn't concern you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a single mom, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because Jerry almost flew away!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned omg....he had enough, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for helping in escape of Jerry


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Jerry is da man


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

banned for not stating a banning reason ;p


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I do not abide by mortals' rules


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being French.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I keep reading your location as Fattyville.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a fake signature.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a nonentity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being the #8 banner.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pointing out my failings. 

Why did I have to leave this forum? I would have been #1 for all these years.  :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having ban goals.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having an avatar. What happened to it? Couldn't take the banning? @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you scared her away.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because good! :twisted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! :mum :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned! :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning me too many times.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being one of the avatar-less and signature-less people.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that one could be banned too many times. :bah
@Karsten 
Banned for eating all the spare roses. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for overuse of this face... :bah


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for never using the face


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being my role model in life


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause they see me rollin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting us to be haunted.
@SamanthaStrange
That's just my real face @[email protected]


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for blushing intensely!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Mc Borg banned for feeling dead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning a dead guy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a dead guy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a zombie.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking I'm a zombie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a werewolf.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a skeleton


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a ghost.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a scary cat...black cat I meant, dammit


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a vampire.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a zombie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a witch.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for discriminating against witches.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for assuming that a ban equates to disagreement.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not missing a single One Direction concert.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's not entirely correct, I did miss a couple for Justin Bieber. :/


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you're a Belieber. I knew it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we prefer to be called Bieberheadz. @[email protected]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for correcting me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for beliebing me. I lied. So gullible this one. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for pun and because









Oops, meant the cropped photo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting my real face. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I've seen your real face.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because obviously, you just posted it. @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being the #8 banner.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being able to check user stats and for copying my little Tapatalk icon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have access to everything....even your front door. :laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for taking my ban and _also_ being able to do that.
@Kevin001
Banned for still being #2. :bah

I'm coming for your spot, though. :twisted


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I have no front door. Only windows.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making the UPS guys job harder. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol, true and I abuse Amazon Prime.
Banned for making the UPS guy hard?...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being complicated.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being easy, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about sex and hard dicks, smh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for smhing too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what I'm going to do with you.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because kinky


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for bringing out the inner Jersey Shore, come at me, bro!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting 30,000+ times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stealing kids Halloween candy......damn Klown.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for spelling clown with a K.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating cat food with your cats, smh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for shaking your head at something most cat owners do.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned. Guys, seriously, smh stands for *so much hate*. Seriously.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Nevar! Banned for being so serious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned cats suck.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because it is, that's a fact. Educate yourselves, please. I beg of you all.

OH great, now it looks like I'm agreeing with Kevin about the cat thing. GREAT. So now it seems like I'm some sort of cat hater and that's NOT who I am. Banned for ruining my reputation, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....get out.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for trying to pick my nose. Get your own gold!
@Kevin001 How dare you

Dammit. Ninja banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I once did something evil to a stray kitten.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wtf, don't even. I'll come to Louisiana and kick you in the throat. I'm going to cry.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for aggressive behavior
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned but the kitten...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You are banned, as well as the kitten


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Self ban


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a stage 5 clinger.



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Wtf, don't even. I'll come to Louisiana and kick you in the throat. I'm going to cry.


Banned because yeah I was young....poor kitty.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because **** that, that's no excuse. Banned af.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning someone who made a mistake.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the epistemically challenged.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that weird girl....thank you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned becasue its time you become alive!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've been alive girl.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning that weird boy... thank you


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning that weird boy, thanks dad!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning your daddy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for getting ninja banned earlier


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a mystery anymore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having almost 200 blog entries


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I hadn't noticed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not blogging.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for blogging.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for groooving mate


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for throwing an apple at me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think you're bored....just go to sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a pinkish mood


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for suspicious activity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being on my case


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a case full of baby dolls.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the ridiculous accusation!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because guilty. Take him away!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wasting time here.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because my work allows it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a job or having a job I'm jealous of.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for jealousy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living the life...congrats.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because hardly :/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the facial expression


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for sidechain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the comment


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for that comment.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking dirty water


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for this banned for that


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for double banning.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that is your signature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving your door open


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a signature that almost broke my neck


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for almost breaking your neck. Yikes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for visiting gore sites


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for uploading gore videos (made by yourself :afr)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I forgave myself for watching snuff films. Why must you bring that up?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. I wanted to make sure that you have absolutely forgiven yourself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I don't know either.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a lonely nonentity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my beverage


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for finding my secret lair.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lack of security


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for truancy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a robot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for emoness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for emu-ness.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because, pas de bras pas de chocolat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because French Fries.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for capitalizing the words "french fries."


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disliking ugly Christmas sweaters.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for disliking me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lies. I don't dislike you. :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for taking what I say on here too seriously.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being serious.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being lonely. What, do you like have social anxiety disorder or something?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for shenanigans.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doing the anime ninja run.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you wish you could. *throws arms back behind me and runs full speed into a tree*


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for hurting yourself on trees.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not watering the trees. Some kind of water fairy you are. :bah


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for judging how I do my job.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for also liking SOAD. *high 5*


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not stop disco bet you it's Nabisco bet you didn't know hoo ooh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because sweet berries ready for two ghosts are no different than you.
Ghosts are now waiting for you to be banned.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because I don't think you trust in my self righteous suicide.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an evil fairy.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being able to read. I am a waterfairy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Why....do you drink a lot of water?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for getting rid of your weed avatar.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh yeah I forgot. Banned for not banning someone using SOAD lyrics.

Water and fairy are two of my favorite types of Pokemon  hence, waterfairy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for blazing mad dank.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for speaking a language I don't understand.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@rockyraccoon banned because it'll be back one day. 
@waterfairy banned for being a nerd, smh.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for hating on my lifestyle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you girl.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for drinking waterfairy's bong water


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for not saying "A friend with weed is a friend indeed".


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja banned by a ninja and no.
Damn, you edited your post!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned for getting ninja banned by a ninja and no.
> Damn, you edited your post!


I had to edit my post because you posted right before me and I didn't realize it, lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for editing your post because you posted right before her and you didn't realize it, lol


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being dead.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I thought all nerds like the walking dead, lmao.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for making an incorrect assumption lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've never seen an episode.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being the only one (ie. me).


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you're not missing out. I may or may not have seen an episode.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned because you are a ninja and not killing zombies.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you're a raccoon and not hunting for late night munchies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because my cat is better than yours.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for discrimination of lesser cats.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Clefairy and Jigglypuff.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned by Mr. Mime.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mr. Bean.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being an eraserhead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for meeping.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for borging


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I can't think of a reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I should retire from banning for good lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you tried that already.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

You. Are. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being that one weird girl in class.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I am NOT weird, but you ARE banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww thank you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because far across the distance and spaces between us you have come to show you will gooo on


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is this one of those hidden message things or just that titanic song? Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

its that celine dion song lol, banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for singing Celine Dion songs.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating Celine Dion.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for banning another banner without a reason to ban.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for typing "ban" four times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being observant.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because the center of your avatar looks like a tri colored penguin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I think there was a poster talking about us in a thread


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for paranoia. 
Or do you mean the one to the admins about us being the Tapatalk users?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep lul.

Banned for escaping prison


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for leading the prison riot that aided in my escape.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not stating your age....let me guess 35?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for guessing incorrect age.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for bun


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Bunned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lmao. That was good.

Banned for bunning me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being 40.

@noydb Banned for not banning anyone.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because wrong again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because am I hot or cold? 32?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Hotter. One more guess!

Are you basing your guesses from my previous avatar photo?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're only 24? Hmm ok, lol. Yeah I was and that pic I saw.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

28?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

get banned soon little potato


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for skinning potatoes alive.

@Kevin001 oh damn lol, well, in my defense I'm wearing a full face of make up in that photo. It's a hobby and addiction. I'll be 25 on Christmas.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned very well....plus I saw milf in the title so I was just expecting someone in their 30s at least, lol. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because gee, thanks, Happy My Birthday To You  
Haha, I'm not a legit milf. No children, don't want any, just cats and eventually a dog.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because pls don't be that girl.....pets only....sigh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being bad at guessing age.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I am that girl. I have zero desire to bring a child into my life. Pets fulfil any maternal instinct I might have. Banned because penguin.

Banned for the ninja ban, jeez


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing penguins in this thread.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for penguin discrimination


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having been in relationships, smh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a makeover.
@Kevin001 Yeah, I assumed she was older too, because of the name.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being a caregiver. You're too nice ugh


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for feeling relaxed. How dare you?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for telling me the hard truth.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for giving yourself a mood after I pointed out your lack of mood.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not cutting me any slack. xD


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for expecting special treatment from the ever-powerful waterfairy.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for thinking thee have any authority over the undying rain king!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing that the waterfairy is ruler of all things wet lol


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for nurse


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for combo-breaking the duel I had with that wet fairy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for living in the best country to live in.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because not really lol


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not appreciating your country.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

(I do honestly,It's just that socially people are bat**** crazy over here at the moment) Banned for joining in October, wtf.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for shopping at Ikea.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for reminding me of the frustration that comes with putting together Ikea-furniture. I was 8 man, 8! No kid should have to deal with that torture.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for putting the table legs on backwards. @[email protected]


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning that weird boy. Thanks, dad!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not singing me a song.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for singing in the rain.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hula dancing.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wearing footie pajamas in the summer.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stealing rubber gloves from the doctors office.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being the age that a lot of rock stars were when they died :O


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a water fairy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living in the shadows.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for somehow knowing I live in the shadows


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for long user name.

@Mc Borg I take gloves from my work all the time lol, also disposable surgical masks.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a worried cat


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for having an unusual medical condition.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being 23, on the verge of spontaneous combustion.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because how dare you predict such an awful future for me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your future is bright af.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a false prophet.

edit: ALso, there's a movie called Bright Future which is really good. Go watch it, now! :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I sense things bro....for real.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being schizophrenic.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being up go to sleep bro.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you first. We're in the same time zone. lol


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because it's also past your bedtime. And for thinking so positively about my future


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm your mother and it's bedtime for all you. Now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an old a** 24, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for back talking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do what I pls.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

***** plz... banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for ***** ya smelly **** *** *****.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a young milf.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for getting all colorful.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like a lot of color.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because cool avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having a short username


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a long username


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for having a medium username.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a rather short username which is literally none of my damn business.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what to write in your signature


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because this is the first image that comes up when I google your username.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because I know :/ I'm ashamed lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. You should have thought about that _before _uploading topless photos, smh.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh come on! _Everyone_ does it. Banned for suggesting otherwise.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Y'all banned for everything.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning everyone here for everything


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking that newb banner can ban us all


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for calling me a newb. I'm taking over this joint. Soon I'll be the golden child of this establishment.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being the golden child of this establishment.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for giving me a compliment, thank you!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am the ruler of this thread!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for trying to ban the real ruler of this thread!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because when I Google Image search your user, there are some cool photos someone on deviant art made. Possibly you? Lol @Adeption113

Oh shet. Idk what page of this thread I was on. Whoops.

Banned because go to your room!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not kneeling in the presence of the rain king!

Also cat milf, you talking bout me?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Worried Cat Milf.

Yeh that's me, my old deviantart.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Swedish Meatballs.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because every king needs a queen (maybe). I hereby pronounce noydb AND alostgirl Queen since I totally have that authority here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am the queen of this thread, as the no.1 poster!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for making me google image search my own username but unbanned for making me Queen. @Worried Cat Milf

@Alostgirl Banned for treason.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because girl power.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because I'm being surrounded by women, can't complain really. dis good


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for excellent signature.



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned because every king needs a queen (maybe). I hereby pronounce noydb AND alostgirl Queen since I totally have that authority here.


I'm not comfortable with sharing @Adeption113. :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for uniting girls
@Adeption113 Your deviantart drawings are pretty good. I specially like the painting. They are warm and cozy, make me feel good. Did you use a special software for painting them? Just curious.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for asking questions.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@noydb don't worry child 
@geraltofrivia

Thanks man. I drew them this summer, I experimented with color a lot. I don't really draw like that anymore though, my style is naturally more scribbly and dark. I used program called firealpaca. (use photoshop now)

Also banned all of you for not paying your taxes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being artistic. I'm jealous.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because start drawing, I sucked at first too. (Not trying to sound like a dick, I'm not that good now either. There's always things you can improve, Drawing is a life journey you know. just like everything else.)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for giving me advice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am a joke of a designer lol. I envy you Swedish dude above, good drawing/artistic skills! talented.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Aw geez, thank you very much! You're making me blush haha. Are you a designer? Also banned for still being lost, call someone to pick you up will ya?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned..design student. I suck at it. @geraltofrivia, help find me! lol and banned, its a genuine compliment. I am jelly of your talent!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for attempting to kidnap a lost girl.

Gosh dang it ya'll.

Banned for being jelly all the time lol. Be peanut butter.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need to find a cat dilf!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because true true. One day, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because hope I find mine one day,too, lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because you all should be working for me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for speaking such ridiculousness. Unless you pay me at least 50k a week.

@Alostgirl you will


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because high five girl. i agree
@Amon
working as what? banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. If I know Amon, working as slaves.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a ninja

@Alostgirl Banned because your reign is over.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my reign is not over.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned becuse she has a flower as avatar


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for thinking you ever had a reign to begin with, I am the true leader.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am the queen! lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. This thread is clearly falling apart. Everyone has a claim to the throne. If you are a true god do something @Amon. Bring back order to this thread :nw


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it's hanging by a thread. Ha, ha, ha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame jokes, smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Punned

Edit: banned for ninja ban


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of something but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being able to put her finger on my avatar.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because speaking of fingers and avatars...
<---------------------------
<---------------------------
<---------------------------
<---------------------------
<---------------------------
<---------------------------
<---------------------------
<---------------------------


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

:O I can't ban you for that :laugh:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just trying to make you change that sad mood of yours.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because it is PERMANENT. But thank you for trying. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope all I need is one of these.....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a good friend


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I try.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having a result of bad decisions


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for haunting them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All of you are banned for cringey posts


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@geraltofriviaBanned cause i don't know to say about your signature.  @Amon banned for posting faster than i could


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for living in the shadows.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not hiding in the shadows


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for spying on the neighbors while hiding in the shadows.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because you have super vision powers


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for playing video games in the shadows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for listening to music in the shadows


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Solid State Logic


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for using Overdrive


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for causing my food to expire


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned causing my coupon to expire


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing that most Bed Bath & Beyond stores accept their expired coupons.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being sneaking


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I woke up early because I had to pee and now I can't go back to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for lack of sleep


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for paradoxical username
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for posting "via mobile device".


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being Pensive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy......got to be happy to post here bro.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for making my internet lag


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for stealing my go-to line.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for playing with the lag switch


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is for adults only.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am bored.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being bored, have fun dammit


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling sad


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....good morning guys. *waves*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Go back to sleep. :bah

Jk. Waddup boi?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause good morning *waves*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you're on here a lot.....don't you have school? 
@Mc Borg Banned :lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause its a Saturday and I'm homeschooled


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being homeschooled.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a funny Cajun accent.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for a reason I can't disclose.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having secrets and sh*t.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having access to good gumbo. When I was in Eureka Springs, some friends (who are from Louisiana) of my girlfriend and her dad made us some legit gumbo. Got any good recipes?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't cook really good, lol. But I'm sure you could find some online. Also banned for having a gf.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a boyfriend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned that is soooo not funny, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you suck at cooking, yeah you totally suck.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a girlfriend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All Are Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to destroy our beautiful planet.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having your writings banned by the Catholic Church.
Meant for @Amon.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I watched so many of that guys videos. He rules!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for plotting to take over this ban thread. never.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for blowing up my spot.
Ahh, that was also for Amon.

Banned for not using a GPS system or map.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for blowing up cat houses


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for horrible accusation
O:< I would never do such.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned. :smile2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by chocolate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an awesome girl, noydb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos I am rooting for you as president


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, smh. Poor lost child.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wanting us to become minions under his presidency. @Alostgirl

Banned. Shake your head enough and it'll fall off.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sneaking around.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not sneaking around.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am confused


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for confusion.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what am I doing with life?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I have no idea. You lost girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am lost, lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not asking for directions


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having flowers as your avatar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banning you so hard you'll need a banned-aid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for that was a 0/5


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being harsh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because tell her


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for boycotting avatars. @SamanthaStrange

Banned for cutting little kids in line for rides at the amusement park


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't been to an amusement park since I was like maybe 8 or so. I also never really got on rides because of my SA. 

Banned for reminding me of how much fun I missed out on as a kid due to SA.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because sorry ): how would you feel about going to one now? It's never too late! I think they smell funky.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think you smell funky....jk girls never smell bad, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because nah.

Banned for reminding that I'm _still_ missing out on fun due to SA.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because being sad is MY thing

:bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for hogging all the sad.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I was born and experienced sadness before you. Banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because have a beer compadre.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding the fountain of youth


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for peeing in the fountain of youth


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for jumping into the fountain of youth after he peed in it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@geraltofrivia
Banned for stealing Grace Helbig's slogan. (I only know this because my girlfriend watches her)
@Worried Cat Milf
Banned by Jchildr.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because who dat?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

The guy who started the I Feel It All - Feist thread and a ban thread legend.

Banned for not knowing the first wave banners.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because what is Grace Helbig's slogan? "Pee in the fountain of youth"?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's "I don't know." If I'm not mistaken, she says it at the end of all of her videos. Save yourself the torture of actually watching a video though. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the explanations


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the exoplanets.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for previously banning me under another user's powers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what do you do for a living? Play video games?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because negative.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because banning _by_ was all the rage back in 2008. It truly was a revolutionary idea in the world of banning.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning still to this day.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for accumulating such large amount of posts in the short time you've been here.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for freezing in between


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a result of a bad decision made by your folks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being from the South.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying pluto


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for altering Apophis' path.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Mayor McCheese.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not buying the soup I wanted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being broke


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for destroying Saturn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being post #52531


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having your signature in a different language


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for hanging out in the shadows.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for hanging out over the hills


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you really ought to know


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting people to know things.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I have a headache.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned because you know you should, you know you should...


----------



## missyambii (Oct 13, 2015)

Banned for telling other person to know


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for having less posts than me


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having less posts than me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for blaming me for your headache.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. Please show me to your medicine cabinet.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for drug seeking behaviour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing rocks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being different.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for living on the bayou.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what you know about that life.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

banned because we will all die alone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

banned for having white colored text on your profile


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a black and white avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for staying up passed your bedtime


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you're not the boss of me.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

banned for carrying weapons in your avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not showing your weapons in your avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being dat boi.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for shadowbanning people on r/cringe.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having strange avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having strange avatar


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a kevin


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I missed your 666 post. >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need Jesus.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I prefer heathens.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know.....bad Samantha.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned in mysterious undisclosed circumstances


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for sleep-banning

@SamanthaStrange You missed the party, but it's not too late to get me a gift...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I just gave you a handful of chocolate the other day. Don't be greedy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need god!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. What is happening right now? :evil :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because someone craving for some chocolate aint greedy girl, smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using the banned word


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for censoring


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for opposing censorship


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for playing the ban-jo.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because sas is boring af...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not writing a SAS techno theme tune.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because people wouldn't give a single **** and it's useless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going on maximum overload


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a weak god
@Overdrive banned for mutiny! How dare you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me ded


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for leaving the A out of dead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for brooding.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having that lame avatar.....all your other ones were nice....going down hill I see.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for insulting me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm sorry but that avatar has to go.......is there a lonely depressed faery maybe? You have the best avatars.....or used to.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I made it myself and it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because did you really? Sigh very well. One for the road I guess.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to stifle my creative expression, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't like this Samantha.....I want the old one back.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's the title of one of my favorite songs. I'll be fine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for loving nine inch nails too damn much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there is no such thing as loving NIN too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always distracting me....I have sh*t to do, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Go do it! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I did. :laugh:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because now I am become Ban, the destroyer of accounts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the lame bans have to stop, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"Banned I did" - that's top quality right there. Banned for self hate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for complaining about lame bans then posting "banned!" followed by a generic facepalm gif.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for drinking hot chocolate with @Alostgirl.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I hate hot chocolate.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I absolutely love that @Mc Borg 's gif is the cover photo for this thread. It's a pleasure to see as I'm scrolling through the feed, lol.

Banned for spiking their hot chocolate with ex lax.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being ratchet.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a mustache. Shave that off. @[email protected]


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned for hating on mustaches.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that guy...thanks phew he was acting manic in here.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because you are very welcome XD


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being younger than me and being able to grow a mustache. I can't.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because *yawn* it's time for this insomniac to try and get some sleep. Later.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for needing sleep, smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because now I am become Ban, the destroyer of accounts.


I suppose we all think that, one way or another.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned *looks up time in Iran" for being 10 hours ahead of me.
@geraltofrivia
It's a reference to Oppenheimer/The Bhagavad Gita


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking that earth is curved, smh
@Mc Borg Double banned for not knowing that he says "I suppose we all thought that, one way or another" in the end.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because duh, your post was also referencing it. Also, banned for speaking excellent English for what I assume is your second language?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being plot twisted
Double banned for the compliment. Thanks :blush


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being smarter than me.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Banned because you are very intelligent. Don't use the word 'smart'.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for still being up. :bah I thought you said you were going to sleep. lol

Have you seen David Lynch's The Elephant Man? Heartbreaking, but a very good movie.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making me google "intelligent vs smart"

Edit: banned for ninja banning me


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned fo having 2215 posts


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for still being up. :bah I thought you said you were going to sleep. lol
> 
> Have you seen David Lynch's The Elephant Man? Heartbreaking, but a very good movie.


Banned cause I can't sleep lol Yes, I've seen David Lynch's The Elephant Man. One of my favs, actually. You're the first person I've met who's mentioned it. Honestly, I feel flattered 

@*meepie* 
We're both banned for not talking for a while. How's it going?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Lynchian. 

I've seen all of Lynch's movies, including his short films. He's my favorite director.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by David Lynch's glorious hair.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by scissors ✂✂✂✂


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by my receding hairline.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ℬȺᾔᾗ℮ⅅ ßℽ ⌨.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All are banned for ignoring their duties


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a proponent of deontological ethics.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for dictating duties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a scooter


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Cousin Skeeter.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for banning on a moblie device


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because 'member Chewbacca?
@Kevin001 Banned for using the word "ratchet".


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a cat


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for not being a cat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Postbanned by Proto-punk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a male.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned because you know you ratchet, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because yo girl and her whole squad ratchet.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for banning her ratchet a**....thanks.

@Worried Cat Milf banned because take that back, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for requesting I take it back. Nooope!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being evil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being angelic


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for fighting a worried ninja cat milf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not seeing who the winner was


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for losing to me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling me last night's dream


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you have skype bro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking..
& yup


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for answering!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for killing Kenny.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Banned for South Park references lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Harambe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a ghost ban for you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for summoning Cthulhu.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for causing The Ping with your farts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol... what? *googles* Ah, I see. That's weird. @[email protected]

Banned by Kang and Kodos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Banned because you're a damn loser, Mc Borg. Go play in traffic.


Ba....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the accusations!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I may or may not be back later. 

Ban ya later.... maybe.

I think.








Probably.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being unsure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reminding me of a black hole.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having 30k posts! wow!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if someone mentions that again I'm reaching for my gun.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. WOW! This guy's got 30K posts!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being banned for two hours.
@Kevin001 I thought you were going to point your gun at me, but judging from your inactivity since I posted this I think I got you wrong. 
RIP.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Where the hell is everybody? Y'all gone voting? Banned :mum


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for betraying the land of Rivia


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for keeping me company in this godforsaken thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been busy bro, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for excuses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Idk, I guess you're banned or whatever.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for noy reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for philosophizing about psychological egoism.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. For. Reasons.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the wise sista I never had


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a trying mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to be a mon.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Neo


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I wanna visit Iran.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by lemon juice.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because lemon juice cures pink eyes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me cringe.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for nothing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not advising me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for visiting random colleges.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having social anxiety disorder!!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a single mother....must be tough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'd gladly accept a husband, no candidate on sight tho


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by birds.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning a single mother you monster!

@*Alostgirl* banned because I want to visit Singapore

Edit: BANNED for ninja banning me twice


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for calling me a monster :Cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for living under my bed.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for leaking out geralt's secrets


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hiding lost girls under your bed, smh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for living under her bed under your bed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because we are all so ninja banned


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ For ninja'ing me, as well. Hypocrite!

@Mc_Borg Banned for being in the poorest state in the U.S. You took my (WV) rank, you *******!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for calling my brother an *******!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you an only child bro....you need to realize this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Bro.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're awesome bro....you need to realize this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I already have a Christmas avatar, I'll change it soon. Calm down, bro.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww, lol. Ok we're good now.....I'm laughing so hard, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because my favorite part of sas is adding Santa hats to my avatar for Christmas.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because christmas is coming soon, hopefully I get to go for a vacation


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned from doing that this year.



JustThisGuy said:


> ^ For ninja'ing me, as well. Hypocrite!
> 
> @Mc_Borg Banned for being in the poorest state in the U.S. You took my (WV) rank, you *******!


Lol, is it really? *looks it up*. That would be Mississippi. Banned for inaccuracies.
On the bright side though, Fayetteville is ranked 3rd best city to live in the US, so take that! :wink2:
@Alostgirl
Oh, yeah, I forgot we're virtual siblings. How's dad doing?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because uh, our virtual dad is uh, busy finding gifts for us this christmas bro


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for having a virtual family, boy.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Banned for angry avatar.

@Mc_Borg Banned for pointing out my mistake and giving me an interesting fact to be proud about with my state!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being just.....a guy.

@Adeption113 Banned for being a deranged teen.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, banned for accidentally tagging a member that hasn't logged in since 2003. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being my daughter's brother. Does that mean you are my son? :O 
@*Alostgirl* what's going on here?


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Banned for wearing jammies to work


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned is that your tattoo in the picture?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's her real eye. 
@geraltofrivia
You adopted me, remember?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because omg Borg! Is that you? You've grown up so fast that you're older than me now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sending me into space.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for surviving in space


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Banned because you didn't know it's Sarah Orzechowski's eye tattooed on Brendon Urie's arm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea who those people are.

Edit: Oh I know that guy, lol. Panic at the disco guy.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Yep  ok hmmm banned for having more blog entries for any poster on this page


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a smiley


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for not providing a reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not providing a reason


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for a whole list of reasons.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a whole lisp of reshins.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned out of boredom.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning a boring person.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for the same reason.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Trent Reznor.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. There is no way he would ban me. :heart


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he hates us boring people. Why wouldn't he? @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because did you know that he is going to be in the new Twin Peaks?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I think I saw that somewhere, but I am one of 5 people who never watched that show, so I haven't kept up with anything about it, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not watching Twin Peaks. 

I'm assuming he'll be doing something music related, but who knows. Knowing Lynch, he might be dressed as a rabbit or something. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for putting that image in my head. Hmm. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. It's actually more terrifying than you'd think. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wtf


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for frumping your face.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for singing lullabies to your cats.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because that makes you jealous.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Ain't that the truth. :sigh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being jealous of cats.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being jealous of cats. How could you not?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because have you smelled cat food? Yeah, I'd rather not eat that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a girl.....what is wrong with you bro? Smh.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for special treatment of girls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because girls are the greatest things ever created they deserve special treatment, lol.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because dammit, good point :haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Ikr, lol.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned because I disagree


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

banned for neuromancy


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for that ****ed up avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cursing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for demonic possession.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for kidnapping 24 unnaturally colored children and forcing them to hold hands.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol. 

Banned for voting for Trump.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Banned for displaying a menage-a-trois of phalanges


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a weird girl.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for your icon colors hurting my eyes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is it really? Sorry, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for about to have triple 6's in your post count


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you want me to have that don't you, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for seducing him with the devil.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking I seduce guys, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your mood has a pimple on its face


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having no mood.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

all of you banned for nearly letting this thread fall to the second page


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for giving me the finger


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a bird who was given the bird.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Dwayne the Hawk Johnson.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for leaving the bar. The bar is safe.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sippin' all the sizzurp.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being one confused mon.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a fake patois.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for raisins.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the lame bans have to stop....enough is enough...I'm about to start recycling people.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for recycling people. Dafuq


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. No more games.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Logic is a wack rapper.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned. Only losers give reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that guy who said that upsurd comment....smh.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Banned because of the amount of posts you have.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the amount of posts you don't have.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for banning that guy who said that upsurd comment....smh.


Banned for misspelling absurd. Come on, man.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because rofl.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because rstlne.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I feel it all - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ So banned.

@SamanthaStrange banned because I spell how I want, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for too many posts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having more than him. 

Btw, was that always your screen name? I remember you, but part of me thinks you might have had a different one.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for having more than him.
> 
> Btw, was that always your screen name? I remember you, but part of me thinks you might have had a different one.


:eek yesh, i had a different username and I do remember you too. oh, and banned fool.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember everyone. Name changes don't fool me. :twisted

Banned for changing screen names. What was your old one?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh I see how you are  my original was MavenMI6Agent009 and banned for banning an old buzzard.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's right! I remember now.  

So many of the old crew have left.  Banned because it's all your fault!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for remembering too many things and putting blame on innocence.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being here all these years!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for misspelling absurd. Come on, man.


LMFAO! Upsurd. Oh god.

Kevin...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not banning McBorg.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that's a bad thing. Thanks. Now I'm freeeee!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for thinking its a good or bad thing theirs shades of grey


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because there's 50 shades of grey.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an obsession over the color grey


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

banned for joining in February


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for cute meow meow signature.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for calling _yourself_ a milf. That's not how that works. @[email protected]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not calling yourself a milf. I mean dilf.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning much lately. Sup wit that?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I'm saving them for the largest ban streak this place has ever seen. Starting with you. Banned! Mwhahaha.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I already did that. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because prove it! :bah 
Do you see the face?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because yeah, I can see it. :bah

I can't prove it.  I just like to pretend that I'm #1 banner from time to time. I'm just a dumb stupid #8 banner.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being an awesome #8 banner.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for overrating me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for low self-esteem.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for encouraging words (but not really, I support that)
@Mc Borg Daw, it's okay *huggles*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for *huggles*.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by that dog laying on top of the big red dog house in that gif I posted. 

(I hope you guys know I'm not serious lol. Everybody knows I'm #1 quality-wise :twisted)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for arrogance.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for creepy smiley :afr


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being nice. Thanks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for giving a reason for editing, yet not actually editing.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling it all.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for spending too much time on SAS. Over 5300 posts since Jan 2015.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for pointing out that I'm a loser.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

^^^Banned because you're not the only one..


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for totally misspelling milk in your username


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the first person to acknowledge my error.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by this cat.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for sharing amazing gif of amazingly skilled cat.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by this cat.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because WTF. What breed? What even?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I believe his breed is Ron Livingston.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned 8 minutes later than necessary.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting me banned asap.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

15 mins late but banned because late is better than never.

Also banned for prompting me to Google Ron Livingston.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for lies! Whaddya talking about? I so do and definitely did not just pick one.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for making me look like a fool. Thanks a lot! :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for foolishness


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a mon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having neck pain


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a pain.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating blue M&M's.


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for sucking on my banana.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dreaming.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for waking.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for baking. Where's my cheesecake?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I got a springform pan recently. Maybe soon you will get some of my delicious (and moldy depending on shipping method) cheesecake!


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Banned for putting Cheese in the Cheesecake.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for putting Cheese


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for cutting the cheese


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I feel like banning you.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for feeling.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for feeling goofy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Goofy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting a picture of yourself in an inappropriate part of the forum.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I just linked to a gif, and a completely different gif showed up, so I deleted it. :wtf


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for accidentally posting porn gifs. Lmao.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I missed out


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I saw that post!!! @geraltofrivia


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hallucinations


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for hallucin_hating_. You hater. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned. Hater. :b



Karsten said:


> Banned for accidentally posting porn gifs. Lmao.


Banned because I would've accidentally been perma-banned. And what would you do without me?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I hate therefore I am


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am now the #5 banner.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How do you check this stuff?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning me. Click on the link under "replies" next to the thread title, and it shows the stats.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for giving instructions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a public key.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for not banning me. Click on the link under "replies" next to the thread title, and it shows the stats.


Wait, are you using the new format or the old style? I don't see any of that on my page, lol.

@*geraltofrivia* Banned for not following clear directions.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because actually don't bother looking at that, those stats are inaccurate


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because there are lies, damned lies and statistics.

 And then there is @*noydb* 's signature


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lies.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned because you are nothing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for the truth

Edit: ^ Banned for letting your dog get killed, smh


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banning everyone who ever doubted me


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being evil


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because maybe you should spend a little less time hating and a little more time banning if you want to be respected around here.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bullying my hate. My hate wasn't hurting anybody you monster.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because you're right, I was out of line.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for faking stats.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because my neck pain is killing me. I'm out :dead


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality to massage your neck for you.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for giving out free massages


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want one.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so bored, I am banning myself.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for self-banning a self-banner.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Grobcm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's Mcborg backwards.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am an idiot.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for self criticism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being able to read backwards.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not banning fast enough.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I still feel dumb. :blush


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I thought it was an anagram that actually meant something at first and googled it. :blush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban the internet for making me think letters always stand for something. I thought it was an acronym_._


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the internet. *portal opens*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for disappearing. Oops.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned from the Upside Down. (I hope you've seen Stranger Things =P)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for messing with the lights.
Double banned because I couldn't think of any good D: for the D: thread. Yours are so good. 



Karsten said:


> Banned because I'm comfortable enough with my sexuality to massage your neck for you.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

geraltofrivia said:


> Banned for messing with the lights.
> Double banned because I couldn't think of any good D: for the D: thread. Yours are so good.


D:

Banned by D: for posting ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for letting D: ban me


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for egregious reasons.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Zabranjen!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning in Bosnian.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for claiming to be the one


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being the one.

*gets down on one knee*

Will you make me the happiest woman in the world?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes yes yes!









 *accepts bribe diamond*
*edits database and makes noydb #1 banner*


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for failing to ban your fiancee. That's not the banner I fell in love with...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I can't tell if bribe is a typo for bride. They both kind of make sense, though. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being able to look at things differently.

Banned because I have failed my fiancee :cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. You better make it up to her. :bah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned on behalf of my several shoddy hours of sleep.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I need your rose


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I read that as "nose". Good morning ya'll.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for misreading. Good morning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being a male.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for cheating on me...:/ fiance??


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you are my daughter. What would these people think when you say cheating on me ?!! :O


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm thinking exactly what you think. WTF. Not only are you a cheater, but on your own daughter?! Rude.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for filthy assumptions about me

@*Alostgirl* There you go ^


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I forgot that you were my dad.....OOPS. and how do I mend this broken heart that you've caused with @noydb? :/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for forgetting things
Edit: if I can get that rose from @*Karsten* and give it to her hopefully said broken hear will be mended


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for making me cry:'(


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. OMG. You have a banquet of flowers I can give to her.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I don't know if I'm ready to become a stepmother...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what did @geraltofrivia do to my real mom?? and step aside lady, ain't sharing my dad!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Cinderella.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my sister. this means @geraltofrivia is your dad too??


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

This ban has been brought to you by the Pancake Association of America.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for representing the Pancake Association of America. I hereby ban you on behalf of the Ghormeh Sabzi Association of Iran.

@*Alostgirl* Banned. How many children do I have that I don't know of? smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have a pen. I have a pancake. Pancake pen!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating the pancake pen.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my brother! how's life?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning me. ^

Banned for that obnoxious text color. McBorg.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we share a dad!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the only thing we share is a love for chocolate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am not a fan of eggplants anymore.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being ninja banned

@*Mc Borg* banned for making me google, and then watch I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for taking so long to watch it. :bah



Alostgirl said:


> banned for being my brother! how's life?


I'm not your bro anymore. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by eggplants.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Mc Borg I insist on knowing what caused our sibling bond to be split?

Sam, banned for being sad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by baby penguins.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want a baby!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Alostgirl
Just cuz. :bah



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned by eggplants.


Banned by Eggman. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't. Lol. Want babies, that is.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm only banning you because it's a fetish of mine to be banned.

@*SamanthaStrange* Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I also got ninja banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for getting ninja banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting people to _come touch you_. :sus


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for judging a man.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for eating a sheep

@*SamanthaStrange* banned for having a dirty mind, smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I blame @Karsten

0


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I agree. He's bad influence.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because you have a dirtier mind than me. Damn citrus fairy.
@geraltofrivia Banned for having a public key.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not sending me sensitive information


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting "sensitive" information. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for @[email protected]
And for that font porn in your signature, smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for mentioning porn...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in ban porn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying dreams


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for having 16k+ posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wicked


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't know if it's been on porpuse or not but that statue being a little bit too much to the right is doing an excellent job at annoying me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being annoyed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being nothing  You are a fairy, you are something


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me smile.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for all these strange, surreal Samanthigans you've been up to


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having no mood.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Dr. Strange is still box office no.1


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for random facts.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because 58 (random number generator).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have never seen The Matrix in its entirety.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you should, at least once.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for blasphemy 
@Neo Banned for showing mercy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for not having a proper signature.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for having a grumpy avatar.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a raccoon.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a condition
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having Hearts of Stone.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my dad is anonymous? mind blown


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because bad guys are after me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I spend the majority of my time on SAS in this thread. :eek


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having an avatar from a movie I still haven't seen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your enthusiasm. Curb it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Smile!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by punctuation.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

All are banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for blanket banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not washing the blanket ban


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for getting the blanket dirty in the first place.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he couldn't help it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned anonymously


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned posthumously.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned using simple words


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for the landing strip on your chin.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for lack of chin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we know you're from Iran, yo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being bashful.....smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being official. Congrats, man.  *pops collar*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for collar popping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for walking your cat on a leash......damn shame.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting your pic. I posted one last year, but deleted it when I came back this year. Nobody commented, so I just assumed every thought I was ugly. lol
@Kevin001
Banned for lack of screen name creativity. Smmother****ingh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just being me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wanting to be walked on a leash 

@Mc Borg that time I said I saw your face, wasn't lying. I was going through older pages on the pic thread and I believe it was a MySpace photo, lol. You may have been quoting someone else's Idk. I'm not creepy at all.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a creepy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying creepy instead of creeper.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Worried Cat Milf, yeah, that was an old one of when I was 17-18, maybe. I posted a recent one last year, but deleted it because nobody commented on it lol. Or you mean you saw the one from last year before I deleted it?

Banned for saying upsurd. Yeah, we're not going to let that one go. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my grammer. Post another pic I dare you.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a hypocrite lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not correcting him. Grammar* 

@Mc Borg ah, yeah must've been the 17 18 year old you. Didn't see the more recent one, darnit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to correct people and for trying to see pics.....smh.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you'll see it someday cat milf, someday. 

Also banned for simply being present kevin


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for being a ninja

Edit: I was a bit slow there, was meant for the person 2 above me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a little slow *cough*


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

Banned for not banning me for being Trump


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for thinking I would ever let anyone ban the king of memes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for your written language having weird little circles and dots above letters.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being the #8 banner.....sigh. Poor guy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Be patient, my friend. In due time.  I'm already getting close to being #7.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not using Ryan Gosling for once.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using Gosling. Alright, I guess he's cute, but I will never watch The Notebook for as long as I live.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for an offensive username b) and for being right about movies. Like seriously, ew!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All of you banned....gtfo, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being obviously gay(and having a bad taste in men. Gosling?smh)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Banned for Guy Fawkes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Here's...


----------



## abnerocks (May 10, 2015)

Banned for using a gif I don't recognize! REFERENCES... GOTTA KNOW THEM ALL


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for referencing a Pokemon reference in reference to references. 

It's from the movie Naked Lunch.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Aliens


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by ATLiens.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being an MC


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm a Mc now. My emcee days are over.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being retired.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being composed of celestial materials.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a confusing signature.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a rainbow signature and a rainbow avatar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my colors.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for thinking you own colors.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being breezy, like all the time. Stop it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for very nice avatar choice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for compliments. Thank you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for killing cockroaches.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for keeping them as pets.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because my hands are tingling.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No further comment.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. BANNED!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Samantha


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Bänned for being a mean green fighting machine


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the Greenwich Mean Time

(I obviously didn't get it if it was a reference to something)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing your gender two times


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having a gender


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

(Mean green fighting machine is a reference to the hulk I'm not wrong) Banned for living at a currently unknown location.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy band banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what is happening here....sigh poor thread.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for learning the entire dance routine to "Bye, bye, bye".


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I feel this thread's quality has dwindled since I started hanging around. 

Banned for making me question my contribution lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because naw dawg, you're a good banner. @Kevin001 is the lowest of bottom tier though. ;P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I love that gif, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because everyone likes my gifs.....at least they better.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because not me. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being cool.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for laughing. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being bashful.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bashing the bashful. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because did I make you feel aggressive? :afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because yeah! :bah :bah :bah

(No, not really though, ha)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being moodier than I am. Based on your moods changing 3 times in the last 15 minutes. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being strange enough for the title.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for letting him be moodier than you, smh

Edit: banned for ninja banning me
Edit2: now that I think about it I can't really blame you for being ninja banned by a 10min old post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I gave you 8 minutes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not giving me enough


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I just read your blog. You seriously made that? xD

You really are part of anonymous, aren't you?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for reading my blog. Yeah lol. Install it and give me feedback. I have a feeling the server is gonna crash if more people use it. I wanna test it.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because there's no way in hell I'm installing that. xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having trust issues


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to hack me. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that's not me that's @Neo


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for hiding your location.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for living in a neighboring state. Hey neighbor.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for getting quoted 113 times in the picture thread. Also banned for Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being hungry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a hangry hacker.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living inside of a pinball machine.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having two NFL teams who share a stadium in MY state >


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for owning a state, smh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for only owning two plates. (reference nobody will get)


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I tried searching for the reference but found nothing. Banned. 

I must be #1 banner now at the very least.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Tell my Swedish friend Stefan to email me.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

"Hörru Stefan, nu får du fan ta och maila mig. Tycker det är jävligt trist att du håller på så här, jävla tomte." Send him that. Actually don't send him that. 

Also, banned for being amused.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, damn elf. xD I might actually send that to him. 

Banned for knowing more than one language. :bah


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being from arkansas


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Mc Borg I would translate it but It's hard. Swedish is great if you like coming up with your own insults. "Jävla gurk slickare" - "Damn pickle licker" see I came up with that just now, feels great man, just rolls of the tounge. Idk why I started this topic. Banned for inspiring me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a Jävla gurk slickare. :laugh:



meepie said:


> Banned for being from arkansas


Banned. I'm actually from New Mexico.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being from New Mexico


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having Bioshock 1 & 2 on your list. :bah


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for not having Bioshock 1 & 2 on your list. :bah


Banned cause I haven't played those yet sadly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned For having no reason to ban me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using that as a reason to ban him.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amused. What's so funny?


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling amused


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an onion shaped smiley water droplet glass thing. 
@SamanthaStrange Your face. :bah


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for hiding in a bush.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I'm not in a bush, I'm just really hairy. @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not appreciating my beautiful green complexion.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar looks like it wants to kill me. :afr


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being afraid of something that looks like a Hershey's Kiss.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having no signature.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for welcoming people to the real world.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with that movie that I have never seen.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for not seeing that movie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she lying bro.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for having 4 colors in your signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being colorless.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Kevin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Geralto Frivia.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a N Eo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for specific reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the #9 banner, having 1083 bans and needing 323 more to become #8.

(Stats provided by Ban Thread Rankings script. Install and enjoy!)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for the heretical lack of activity in Its Holiness The Ban Thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to take over this thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because this thread belongs to me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I just choked on my water after reading that comment.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I just became the #21 banner. My eyes are fixed on your throne @Alostgirl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you'll never reach that, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for doubting me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having unrealistic goals.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hogging this thread.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I can't view the link to the stats on my phone, dammit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being limited and for using a phone.....poor girl.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning girls


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning girls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning girls.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning girls.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning grills.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm about to start recruiting new banners....enough is enough.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Where do you intend to find these 'new banners'?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning pills.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for tanning pills.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting before me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for fanning hills.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for posting after me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for posting


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being Pic of Yourself thread's sweetheart.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a cyborg.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a cute sleeping koala


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. There's only room for one cyborg here! :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. And who would that second cyborg be? :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by twerk position Sektor


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for awesomeness. Cyrax is my screen name on SPW. *goes and logs in* and I also used to have a Sub-zero gif as my signature on here back in the old days. Mk3 was this shiz.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:bah

Banned for ramming mills.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah

Banned for chamomiles.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for no longer having Sub Zero signature!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using that. First stealing my borgness now this? :bah
@Worried Cat Milf
They don't allow images in signatures anymore or I would.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for allowing them to dictate your signature :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a hot ninja.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a strangely hot green Samantha. And also for sharing the same name of my favorite character on Sex and the City


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Sam.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Sam.












Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned for allowing them to dictate your signature :bah


Banned for allowing them to let you exceed the 50 post limit. They ought to _really_ ban you for that! :bah

(hehe)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a troublemaker.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being old and cranky.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because we're all cranky in these parts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Yup.







:bah

edit: Banned for hiding your feelings.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :mum


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for using angry smiley.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:twak Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being dethroned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :duel


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned god dammit. :wife


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:hide Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned...holy **** man.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I don't know.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, you do! Banned!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

^ banned for having an avatar that reminds me of Mr.Popo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it reminds me of the little milk carton from Blur's _Coffee and TV_ music video.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a mortal


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being amoral.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being amused and grumpy at the same time.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because every time I post the :bah smiley, I'm giggling to myself like a little girl. Hehe.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for giggling.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wiggling.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the same name of the girl who used to live across the train tracks.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Mc Borg

Banned for making me think of robots every time i read your username


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for getting lost between the lines.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having secrets in your bio.
@Mc Borg PO TAY TOES. Yes, I know how much of a problem it is for all here. I can't help it. I'm addicted to posting in the games!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it doesn't bother _anyone_ except for you know who.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned ... *D:*


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for using large font.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having 2 blogs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having 2 blogs.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not having 2 blogs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I have 1 blog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I made a blog just for you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing the most, lmao.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by The Great Cornholio.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by The Great me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for frequent changing of avatar.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my frequently changing mood
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.
_Posted via Banning Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using a banning device. They are banned. :O


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I do what I want. :bah Also because steampunk > cyberpunk.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by neon lights for having bad taste


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not confiscating the banning device from him.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for mentioning my mistake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banpunked because in my wiki-ing of the various form of "punk," I learned that there's one called Dreampunk, of which, apparently I am a fan of due to David Lynch's movies. 

There's also one called Nowpunk. xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nowbanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Post-nowbanned by protopostmodernism.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Raybanned by Ray-Ban wearing Raypunk fans


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hahaha! That's a good one. xD

Banned for being my kind of banner.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because get a room, you guys.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to break into our room


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for leaving the door unlocked. *sigh* 

Sup noydb.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Turn down that damn 'I Feel It All - Feist' Mc Borg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I need to test something


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

You are so banned........posting twice in a row is forbidden!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I am not bound by your rules


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a free agent.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for clogging up the toilet last night.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for abusing admin powers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish I had admin powers.....I would be the voice of the people.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because Ban Thread Rankings script v1.1 is here.
*New Feature: Banotifications
*Get notified when a new ban is posted. 
No need to refresh the ban thread constantly to see if there are new bans. 
Don't get ninja banned anymore.

Learn more


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you out did yourself with that one, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because anything for It's Majesty The Ban Thread :nw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're a loyal subject keep up the H̶a̶r̶d̶ work.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Thank you. I will.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reviving this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for killing it, many times.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being buzzed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her...thank you. She told me she was getting a Christmas avatar....that was a lie.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Yeah I remember, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. It's too early, I will change it Dec 1st.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sure you will, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for doubting me. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned let me mark that on my calendar.......christmas faery avatar for Sam.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for marking stuff on your calendar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's not a faery. You'll see. :b


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of Neopets and the first time I saw the word "faeries".


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having neopets.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for getting me excited.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I can't stop laughing at this gif.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting/liking sexual gifs.......smh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sexualizing animals.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I just posted a pic, and I feel so anxious now. :afr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for facing your fears welcome to the club.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a club


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not being a gothic cupcake.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for posting a face with hands that break through the text box.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banished.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being #53300


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned because Islamic Republic


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Muslim robots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not banning others yourself


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

That's why we have robots. Banned for naiveness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cowardice


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned an hour ago.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fleas


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because maybe if I didn't spend so much time in the testing forum, I wouldn't have caught them.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for accusing Gera and Noydb of having fleas


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for trying to slyly evade my accusation. We all know you brought fleas to that p[lace.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the accusation


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banana ban. :banana


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for following the rules


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Interurban ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bandcamped.

https://banned-music.bandcamp.com/album/inner-inter-outer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to spread Borgism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we are the Borg. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong. Gurl plz


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying the word gurl, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a deity.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Kevin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is there anything better to be.....I think not.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a secret base


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

If he did, how would you know about? Huh? HUH?! Banned! :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for leaking secrets


----------



## Alretidead (Nov 16, 2015)

banned for being from a fantasy country.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being from and/or currently living in a fantasy ville.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being from Fayetteville


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because as I said in a previous ban, I'm not originally from here. *goes and edits previous post* How could I make the same mistake? :x


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Fayetteville is a nice place. It's okay to be from Fayetteville. You don't need to make up stories about not being from there. :hug


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol. I'm just a stickler for clarity. That's all. :nerd: I actually really like it here.

_Being from_ implies that you've lived there most of your life. I've only lived here for a little over a year.

Banned. lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> _Being from_ implies that you've lived there most of your life. I've only lived here for a little over a year.


There you go again dear. Making up stories. I told you, it's okay that you've lived all your life in Fayetteville. It's okay. :hug

(As I'm a sticker for clarity too, this post and the previous one are jokes. I know what you mean and I remember your previous post. I just wanted to piss you off because I figured it's important to you to be clear that you weren't born and raised in Fayetteville)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting to piss me off. :bah <--- It worked. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Mr.Pissed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he would never! :bah

I brought him to the forefront after all. Hardly anybody used him before me. :bah

(also, good job. That came out really well. lol)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because thanks. I wish my lazy *** had done the cheeks for the Cover Your Face thread :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you put more effort into it than I ever would. xD Plus I'm not that good of an artist.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being awake at (according to google) 4am


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a broken google. 

It's only 3:30, but yeah, I probably should be asleep. lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for late night banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because as a cyberpunk, isn't that _the time_ to ban?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the explanation


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for already being banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for never sleeping.

@Amon Banned because I need you to post a pic.....way overdue.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for asking for pics


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Funny little man you are.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making fun of short people. Damn bully. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm short myself....sigh.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Banned for living in a state with ***6*** vowels in it!!! gasp


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being covered in Vaseline. @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because wtf, lol. Hmmm could get interesting.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're just 'jelly'.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're just peanut butter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing the subject.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by these two babies holding a banner


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You and that other banner are both banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not name calling.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not giving me a reason to stay awake.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um.....um.....what you do you expect me to do...entertain you? Men....ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ughing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for demonic possession....be gone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poor magic skills


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned cause I'm kind of a dick lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being kind of a dick.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being awesome.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for my homies in cell block six


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for associating with inmates


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

To homies in cell block six *raises glass*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Wow, you really surprised me this time! You added a "!" at the end lol. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being surprised!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not surprising me with a surprise party


----------



## Serenixity (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned for expecting a surprise party


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the same amount of posts as years you've been alive.
@Adeption113
Banned for not banning twice. :bah


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being relaxed, seriously man wtf...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cursing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for never posting outside of Just for Fun.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Amons just wanna have fun.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for whatever you did to get kicked out of Dave and Busters.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for reading that post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because you're a borgy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for awkwardness.

@Mc Borg Banned because you've been stuck in the 7,000s for like ever.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the post count archivist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just have a good eye.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a good eye. 

I'm actually surprised I've posted this much, honestly. I've only been back for like 2 months and I've made around 1000 posts. A seventh of all my previous posting, which was over years. Although, there was another forum where I had 18,000 in only a year. :blush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for giving an explanation.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I Feel It All - Feist.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. :twisted


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I Ban You All - Feist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Ban You Ban - Feist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time you go back in hibernation.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Y'all are banned because I'm the only one using my Ban Rankings script :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ain't nobody trying to catch a virus, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Y'all have trust issues. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my momma raised me right.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by your parents


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for pleasuring yourself with a fish.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because we had fish for lunch. :O


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned... that's messed up man


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a self proclaimed banning champion.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I was waiting for someone to noticed that haha. 

Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wanting to be noticed


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being from the Islamic Republic Of Cyberpunk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a hell full of "sinful" people, smh


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not being a Rouge @Mc Borg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making me notice that we have the 'borg' in common.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for noticing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by R2-D2.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Yoda you are


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've only seen one Star Wars movie and it was Episode I. *hides*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you haven't missed anything. *joins*

PS: Had you noticed that we are both Borgs. The One noticed it first.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I actually banned you for it. Lol

Remember, I said there's only room for one borg here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for remembering.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned

@*Mc Borg* Banned for making me feel like a fool. I'm not sure if I have forgotten, or if I never got what you meant in the first place.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think you got it because you commented "And what borg would that be?" or something like that.

Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for leaving me in my ignorance, smh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I wasn't sure what you meant at the time.


----------



## Serenixity (Nov 13, 2016)

Banned because he gets confused too easily.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ba...wait, why am I here again? Oh, yeah... hear... hearing music.

I'm currently listening to this.






@[email protected]


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Mc Borg @geraltofrivia You're both banned from my heart for dissing Star Wars.

Also banned because I'm not listening to that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I didn't diss it. I was just pointing out that I've only seen one. The one that (I think) is widely considered to be the worst. :blush


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned...you broke my heart.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I'll leave now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....goodbye. Hit the road Jack.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....you going or what, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for kicking people out. Are you the ban thread bouncer now? Lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Hypocrite. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i've always wanted to ban you


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banning for achieving your ban goal. Congrats! *claps*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Blah, blah, banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need to find a way to keep certain individuals out.....like the poster above *cough*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because trust I know.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because you'd feel very lonely without anyone to bicker with Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I if I pick on you that means you're somebody.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because I if I


THIS WILL NOT BE TOLERATED

Enjoy your perma-ban.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

^Dyslectics and drunks beware. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned damn, lol. Omg I'm a mess. I deserve to be banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you deserve it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks my faery friend, lmao.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having friends. You're not a real SAer! Seize him!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning royalty.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for subscribing to an outmoded form of government. :bah


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned myself for being too slow again.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being a


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this is sad to see.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a member of Team Rocket.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

~~~~ Banned because ~You should have a space between the squiggly and Y. ~~~~


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might be right.....I'll be right back.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doubting my rightness. Of course I'm right. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for the avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what avatar? @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for denial with big eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"Denial with big eyes" actually has a nice ring to it. Banned for poetic phrasing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being drunk, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. That was last night. @[email protected]


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because your avatar reminds me of this (one of my all time favourite bands)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I have reached the 50K limit since last night and I am super pissed. :bah:bah:bah:bah
I'll have to wait for another ~10 hours to be able to post more than 1-2 posts an hour.
How the hell do some people post so much then? And by some people I mean you @*Amon* and @*Kevin001*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Neo. Cool! They are very similar. Mine is the logo for anticon records. They're my favorite record label. A good chuck of my favorite musicians are on/associated with it.

@geraltofrivia
Are you not in the loop? Tsk tsk. People are using tapatalk to exceed the limit. I personally have only hit the limit once, but I know how you feel. Imo they need to get rid of the limit or at least up it to 70-80. Wait, how are you posting if you've hit the limit? xD

Banned for not being in the loop. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I hit the limit 9+ hours ago. I woke up this morning, posted two bans and hit the limit again. Apparently I have had a really concentrated posting in the last hours of yesterday so I will have to wait until tonight. 
I will have a few posts unlocked per hour though. And I'll be damned if I don't use every single one on banning you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, I see. I'll probably be hitting it soon too. I've posted more than I normally do today. I wonder if deleting posts would let you post more. Hehe. 

Banned for being banned from posting. That's kind of messed up this site locks us out of, what is for some, our only way of socializing. How do you lock people out of a support forum? lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for speaking the truth. 
But don't speak it too loudly. _They _don't tolerate it. Our Savior Joe has ordered the rebellion to be covert for now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... wut? @[email protected]
How does that guy have over 100,000 profile views? lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for referring to Our Savior as "that guy", smh.
It was exactly this fame and popularity of His Holiness that worried _them.
_


> @[email protected]


_









_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pushing your religion on me. Joe actually sounds alright. Also, worried who? The cat milfs?

@[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for lols. He worried those of whom we do not speak.

I saw that


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you mean Vertical...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for dying, smh


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for banning someone for dying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because what the hell......the last 2 pages though.

@geraltofrivia I would never get tapatalk.....I can only use my laptop for this site. I just post.....if I hit the limit then I wait.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for only using advance technology to post stuff on Sas.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what does would never mean, lol. Poor teen.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

^ I don't know what you mean haha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being non american.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having misunderstanding issues with another banner.
Banned for being American.
Specially banned for not using tapatalk. You mean you have reached 45 *average *posts per day by normal posting? Banned :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yep my post count has went done since working, having a gf, and other stuff irl but I still post a lot, lol. Imagine if I did use tapatalk.......


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making me imagine apocalyptic events


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not waking up. You've been in a coma for years coma dude. I'm your guardian angel.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for suspicious behavior. Yesterday you made a comment about fish and we had fish for lunch. Now you make a comment about waking me up, and I have just woken up from a nap.
WHO ARE YOU?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

You'll know soon enough.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned...


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by your future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wonder how you are irl....hmm.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wondering about me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to step your game up.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I hereby ban all future posters. I've become immune to any future bans. I unlocked the secrets to infinite banning power. Now I am unstoppable. I have become omnipotent. See me, feel me, hear me, love me, touch me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Go watch Pewdiepie and listen to ABBA. :bah


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I will! I'll even go shopping at Ikea while I'm at it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a conversation instead of banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for necrobumping a thread about kissing. :twisted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it saved me the effort of making a new one on the topic.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because it saved you the effort of making a new one on the topic.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not sharing said Gothic cupcakes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a sweet tooth.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a turtle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense....sigh kids these days. Stay off the weed.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for blaming weed.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a worried cat
@Kevin001 banned for not realizing I'm a potato.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for showing your age.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for getting back with your ex. He was your ex for a reason. Girls these days, smh. Yolo.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned. Goodnight and **** all y'all


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because he's been my on/off for almost 7 years. I don't know anything else! And banned for the use of "smh" AND "yolo" @Kevin001

Banned for ****ing us all.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for undisclosed reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for treason.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for being lost in the the relationship world....poor soul...pray I must. Every girl should be treated like a princess.

@Adeption113 Banned for making me laugh, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for no reason.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for milfing.



Adeption113 said:


> Banned. Goodnight and **** all y'all


Gå och lägg dig, kukhuvud. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for speaking Swedish.
Also banned for interesting avatar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a fellow southern boy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I ban all the south.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for mcLovin'.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You are banned from the Matrix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Redacted ban. lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Johnny the Homicidal Maniac


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because cats give me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Mc Borg gubbjävel. Banned.

Banned for being afraid of cats.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a guy crush on @Mc Borg


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned. Nothing wrong with a little bromance.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to steal my boyfriend :bah
We've been through a bit of a drama but he ain't cheatin' on me. Hands off!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this has become a sausage fest again.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned. Go get us the pusseh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using the p word


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by my pussayyy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for using your pu$$y to ban people.

@geraltofrivia Banned for being single.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not appreciating the power of the P.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having photographs of your pussayyy lying around you house


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning so damn much

@Worried Cat Milf Banned because no I do appreciate it. :lol


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Worried Cat Milf That's a nice pusseh you got there. Banned

Kevin you're banned. You know why.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a typical teen.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

banned for stereotyping teens pffft


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for pfffting. Pshtt.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning teens


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

banned for banning the worried cat milf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being trifling.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

banned for making me look something up in the dictionary... ummm should I take that personally?


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

You're a teen too? Banned for not bowing down to your superior male counterpart.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Merriam-Webster.com: _trifling... _having little value or importance *sniff sniff*


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

banned for posting without banning, banned for self-banning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because now you know, lol.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned and I hereby declare war on both of ya.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for aggressive banning, aggressive avatar and aggressive mood.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Did you wake up from another nap mate? Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah but like 3-4 hours ago. Banned.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I can see you through your window, just a heads up. Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. We're waiting for you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are cute. When is the wedding?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Who do you mean? Me and Adeption are waiting to kill each other in the most violent and painful way imaginable.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you know what he means


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being from New Jersey


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the numbers in your screen name reversed were my favorite band as a teenager.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I saw them play after Sublime with Rome but left mid song.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about a no name band.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Mc Borg God how old are you? oh right 27. That music is pretty good though. Banned.

Banned for leaving mid song. :c


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Kevin001 Banned for listening to bad rap. @Worried Cat Milf
Didn't like them? @Adeption113
Banned. 27 is the new 21.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for tagging God into the ban thread @Adeption113

Banned for Mc Borging. I was only familiar with a few of their songs and didn't like them enough to stand there, lol.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Worried Cat Milf Schh I edited that.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for editing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my little sister wants makeup for Christmas.....help I'm clueless.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for (probably) not clicking "Go Advanced" to make that post.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for part of your signature being above the signature line :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling sad....smile.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for trying to cheer me up. Smh.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being a water fairy.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for racism.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not returning to the forest to the other fairies, where you belong.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for supporting segregation.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because must satisfy urge to ban


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

There will be a war.










Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an angry little man.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not recognizing Filthy Frank.

@Worried Cat Milf
You missed their signature whole band drum solo.




At 5:44. I don't know how to use the time code.

I saw them once back when I was a super fan. I don't really listen to them anymore, but they still have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for Husqvarna


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban you and your vinyl release. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my foreign friend.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for flashing at Mardi Gras. :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that was a lot of drummers and drum kits on one stage in that video, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Y'all are banned because this thread used to be active when it was evening here. 
Recently it's been active when i'm sleep. This is clearly a plot by some of you to stop me from becoming the ban king.
(Looking at you @Kevin001) :bah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@ the milf
Banned for seeing Sublime with Rome. Sublime doesn't exist without Brad. :bah
@geraltofrivia
Banned. This ring is too small. :bah *throws it at @noydb*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I have this general feeling of malaise.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because only a fan of Tom Waits would use the word "malaise." :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm sorry. I'll find one that fits you. 
Banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for getting the wrong ring size.
@Mc Borg I know *cry* Man, all the good bands I was too young to see or didn't even exist yet


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for discussing a band.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wedding bands


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having baby hands.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for Lemony Snicket by Gregory Peck.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I WILL be the last ban in this thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making fun of my small hands. They're big enough to fit around your neck though.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Yes, you right there! Get your hands off Karsten. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Okay okay. Suddenly my hands have become important to everyone. 
Banned for not celebrating your 8000th post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your screen name backwards is an acronym for Non-overlapping magisteria.

@geraltofrivia
I didn't notice until after. It's too late now.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for ninja banning
@Amon Banned for taking selfies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Auto Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hand banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Semi-auto banned charmed life.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Satellite Elves


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Satellite Elf, If I Feel It All - Feist.

It's an anagram if you haven't noticed. @@@


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for cultism.









This is my official smiley from now on. ^


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Cultism? @@@


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I went through your post history and this 'I Feel It All - Feist' thing goes way back in time. I have seen the ANCIENT thread Borg. I know everything now...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being creepy. D:

You seriously had't seen the I Feel It All - Feist thread before? It's been bumped quite a few times. I'm not it's creator, but merely a preserver of the tradition.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that's not creepy









Also banned for being guardian to the temple of Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Going through someone's post history is a tad bit creepy, lol. Or at least I'd feel creepy doing it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned :tiptoe


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I WILL be the last ban in this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your profile pic of Tom Waits reminds me of this, haha:

Warning: Very explicit language. lol





(Tom Waits is actually pretty good, imo, by the way) Also, @geraltofrivia mentioned ANCIENT, whose avatar was Tom Waits for the longest time. I Feel It All - Feist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being Ancient.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because you went too far


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for that avatar


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm making a scene


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to blog more.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for telling him what he needs to do.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to blog too.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you need to stop blogging.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope, lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning way too many people in this thread already.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because you're asking for it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that avatar has to go.....asap.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for calling yourself Mr. Quiet yet, you are not being quiet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being late.....like always.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being 2 minutes early


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for same reason I mentioned before 
@Kevin001 Banned for interfering with my ban to MrQuiet


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

*banned from the top of my lungs*

p.s. why can't I do all caps?!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making the same mistake as me. I also found out today that all caps is not allowed, lol.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being so pretty. I saw your pics!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not looking at my pics


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being a rocking bird.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a smiley vampire.
@waterfairy Thank you!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i don't know when to shut up


----------



## Boby10 (May 28, 2015)

for having avatar like the rock head on a some kind of bird.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being grumpy. That's my thing. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being the #8 banner.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned in your sleep! :bah


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you again !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what? lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because whut?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because watt?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wa?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are officially killing this thread....take your business elsewhere.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a party pooper.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just trying to clean up this place.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww....too cute.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being able to see gif. I am waiting for it to load goshdammit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for feeling sorry for milfs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for not wrestling enough people to the ground yesterday. Didn't meet his quota.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because non violence non violence.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for taking part in a 1960's reunion of some sorts in 2365


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for pretending to not know.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hiding behind a mask, show your face!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because no.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is badass, is that a real guy in the photo? Lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because that is badass, is that a real guy in the photo? Lol.


You mean the one behind me in the pic? He is a real, live guy. The one whose *** I want to kick but also grab.

Banned for questioning the realness of guy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for crushing the hopes and dreams of all the SASers crushing on you after they saw your pic in the pic thread.

xD


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Worried Cat Milf Deathstroke!  banned.

Banned for thinking the same thing as me.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for posting an epic gif


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a couple of bans for you, Mr. Cupcakes.

....Bans.....................................Bans

.....¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using "crushing" twice in one sentence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a fellow dream popper.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for fluffy hair.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for insults. :bah

Jk lol. If you think that's puffy, did you see the one I posted in the throwback thread? lol

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1087184753-post490.html


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for misleading link. That took me to a various poems thread: bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's working for me. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

It's on page 25 of the throwback thread. I would post it here, but I don't feel comfortable considering you don't need to log on to see the Just for Fun section.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for insulting poems..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned in the form of poetry
Like torn leaves from glowing trees
A most needed plead to grow a seed
In closing, you're banned, b, hehe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for trying too hard.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned because his ear kinda looked fake so.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. :bah How am I trying too hard? xD I'm just being me, playa. 

Also, yeah, something did look odd about that ear, but I didn't want to say anything. @[email protected] It's probably just the lighting/angle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying playa......good luck.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because he kind of has pointy and somewhat big ears. I want to delete it, he is now in the past. 0 to 100 real quick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because past? I thought you got back with him? Hmm.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have no idea what that "good luck" implies. I'm also saying "playa" ironically of course. People.... :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yup. And just like that we're done for the millionth time in the last, basically, 7 years. I'm serious this time, not getting reeled back in. Also, banned for hmmming.

Banned :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned hmm ok, good luck. Night folks.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for going to sleep.
@Mc Borg Just saw the throwback photo. Your hair was nicer than mine is now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need my beauty sleep girl.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having as nice of hair as me. *runs hand through hair*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having long hair.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a pink status


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for altering your avatar


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for considering using ninja techniques on me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need to spend time with family later guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating Coleslaw


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for bringing coleslaw to every gathering.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not spending Thanksgiving with your family.


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Banned for meeting with family instead of banning people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've got my priorities straight.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

All of you get free bans!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because Asians eat late. Jk, I'm omw now to the fam's. Get to see my little cousin! Happy Thanksgiving ya'll!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because gobble gobble


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Happy bansgiving y'all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for leading people astray.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating coleslaw


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for joining in Feb 2012.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for mope ghost riding the whip to Joy Division.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being dedicated to this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I only posted in it once today; I'm not _that_ dedicated. :lol

There's a conspiracy to get me thrown out of here, though. ;( I can feel it.

:wife


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being conspired against.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being involved in the de-borging conspiracy. :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for eating coleslaw.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying that word. You must join now: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/i-feel-it-all-feist-4466/


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it appears to me that you didn't sleep last night. 
Also banned by :bat for use of :wife
Also banned for creating a conspiracy that there's a de-borging conspiracy going on.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for napping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for soliciting.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for Kevining.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is there anything better to do, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating all of the pie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I didn't have pie. :crying:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being pieless.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being heartless.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

double banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Triple banned for double banning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for injecting blood into the cupcakes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still eating the cupcakes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh look a ban.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a vowel every other letter in your username.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a dot as your status


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for "..."


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being an MC


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying and failing....poor child.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not using the original "Kevin" username


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking that name was still available, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kevin, you could never


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving this thread.....you let me down......sigh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because ur right, but also in love so that makes you not right :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned not right? Meaning?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it means, ur judgement of me leaving the ban thread is cloudy with love smoke :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Hmm ok.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for always calling me a poor child/girl.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a poorchildgirl.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing how to properly use the spacebar.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living in Washington state.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how do you know that?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned also
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having cooties.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for catching my cooties
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah I use protection.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because protection is ineffective against my strain of cooties.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for extensive use of gifs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Kevin who posts Kevins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because for smoking weed in your dorm room.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because for


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because damn, lol. Omg I deserve to be banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you deserve it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being the judge of someone's ban-worthiness.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for judging a judge


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for.

Just for.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can you send me cupcakes for Christmas?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'll Tumble 4 Ya 
I'll Tumble 4 Ya
I'll Tumble 4 Ya 
I'll Tumble FOR YOU


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned wth? Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it's a damn song Kevin smh.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not being understood!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that you're the banning champion..tch


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being sassy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being grumpy


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Don't make me come over there...Banned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned fool


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we both have avatars from Rudolph.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for xmas related avatars


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I miss all of those stop-motion Christmas movies.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for missing movies n sh*t, smh.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for changing your avatar before December 1st but I like it, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Santa.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Winter Warlock!










(couldn't find a good gif  )


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having thirsty guys after your girl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned omg you're so banned, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you left out some colors from your avatar in your signature. Racist. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from a racist state *cough*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I already told people I'm not from here. :bah
Tell 'em, @geraltofrivia.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

He has never ever in his life set foot outside of Fayetteville. He doesn't even know what the world outside Fayetteville looks like.
Banned for racism, smh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

geraltofrivia said:


> He has never ever in his life set foot outside of Fayetteville. He doesn't even know what the world outside Fayetteville looks like.
> Banned for racism, smh


:haha

Banned for making me laugh. :bah

:wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its the truth.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for spreading lies. :bah
@Kevin001 Banned for believing lies. :bah

(Fayetteville isn't bad at all. Where I was before, though. Bikers with confederate flag patches everywhere. uke
It was pretty scary as I'm Hispanic. I was always on edge in public. lol)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being scared by racist *******s :hug


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning them for me. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

It's more efficient to ban you to somewhere else than ban all those people.
Banned for not considering ban efficiency.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a ban philosopher.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for popping dreams


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

pǝuuɐq​


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because what is this upside down text sorcery?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ⒷⒶⓃⓃⒺⒹ ⒷⒺⒸⒶⓊⓈⒺ ⒼⓄⓄⒼⓁⒺ ⒾⓉ ⓁⓄⓁ


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

ƁªƝƝǝƊ. ŧhƗs Ɨs ŁƗƑǝ ƈhªƝǤƗƝǤ.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You're not winning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@̡̹̦̪̟̦͓̲̲̪̦̣̝̏͗̑ͧ͡ͅw̴̨̭̳̯͈̲̱͔̯͈͚̙̤̺̹̹͙͋̂̎̿̄̔̃ͩ͆̆́ͅǫ̷̸̊̅̚̚͜͏̻͕͕͇̬̪͈͕̬̱̙̯͉̙r̷̥̲̻̯͖̭͉͎̣̝̳͓͓͖̹͒̆̐̎̂̈́ͧ̐̽̊ͪ̄ͩͧ̓̊̇̇͆͠͠r̵̰̘̦̻̳̲͙ͪ̅ͬ̀ͧ̇̾̈́̑͒̅́̈ͯ̚ͅi̢̛̖͓̘̺̱̮̪͎̭̮̼̳̜̹̯ͮ̅͑ͭ͒ͨ̂̾̒͑̋͐͋͞e̵̸̤͎̣͙̖͚̮͓̲͕̫͇͓̜͖̝̺ͨ͋̌ͩ̅͘ͅd̸̨͓̮̤̜͓̲̤̦͉̮̖̱͈̃ͯ̄̄͌͆ͬ͂͊ͩͥ̿̈́ͧͥ̔͜͟͝ ̢̍ͫ͋̋́̑̉͒̊ͫ̄̐̋̄͗̿͛҉̸̘͔̥̪̹̥͔̬͇͇̣̙̘̪͈͇c̵̗͎̭̹̙̤̰̼̻̞̠̱̒͗ͧ̏͂̎͗ͪ͞a̵̧̬̺̰̘͖̹̻͖̰̺̎͐ͫͭ̀̊̑ͥ̒ͯ̀ͧ͌ͧ̂ͧͬͬͅẗ̶̶̡̡̢̙̙͇̬̫̳͔͚͕͈̩̖̺̯͎̥͕͕́̆̓ͦͥ̋́ͭͫͅ ̵̯͖̹̹ͧͭ͆̒̎ͧ͢m̴̋̈̈̓ͧͩ̂̔ͯ̑̊̂ͬ̓͋ͨ̉҉̪̟̠͖̳̭͉̫̱̩̤͎̗͓̻̕͟͝į̵̺̞̲̦̣͍͚͖̖̯̺̪̤̘̼̒̔̒͐̃̅̽̆ͣ͂̄̂̽ͭ̌̓̂̂ͬ̕͜l̴̪̗̦̥̲̗͇̤̥͎͎̝̄͛͊ͨ̈̂̋̊̓͜f̎ͪ́͂̃̾̐ͮ̍͐̓ͦ͂͆҉̸̧̠̟̘̰̪͉͙͔̰̟̬̦̟͉͓͇͢ͅ
̸̛̮͚̞̠̊̄̾̀̔͌̓̋͒̏ͮ͑̒͢͝ͅT͉̥̫͈̉͒͐ͯ͑̋ͫ̋͋ͯ̓̚͘͟e̵̛̠̭̩̲̥̹̖ͥ͗̌̒ͩ̽̊ͫͤͮ̓̾ͩ̓ͩ͑l̡͋ͪͤ̐͆̎͑̇̏ͨͦ͗ͣ̉̇҉̷̡̦̯̰͍̦̼͓̬̼̪̫̼̰͔͇̣l̴̍̈́̉̂͂́͢͡͏͉̪̥̲̙̖͉͚ ̧̘̘̱̳̭ͩ͌͗͒͑̆̐̈̊̂́͘͡͠ͅm̷̢ͮ̐͗ͤͭͧͧ̿ͭ͛ͬ̒͆̊͝͞҉̱̲̤̦̺̻e̼͇̜͎͚̮̟̒ͪ̀͊ͯ͆̆͌ͣ̈͞͞ͅ ̷̹̮̹̍̋͑ͫ͒͒̀ͧͮ͒̇̊̇ͤ́̚a̴̶̧̻̣͔̥̩̫̞̦̺̖̰ͯ̈ͨͫ̒̊́̈́̓ͯ̓ͮͤ̔̽ͯb̶̨̨̝̜̝͍̻̪͚̘̽̿̓̑̌͌̀̚̚͝o̫̮͎̞̥̼̗̱̖͈̙ͮ̊ͯ̃͌̀͋̽̿ͫ̀̀ͅư͓̹̟͖̥̝̖̞̰̥͋͂̀͒ͯͪ̍̊ͥͩ̽͐̅ͣ̚͜͢͠͞t̶̶͇̟̠͓͚̠͔̻̭̝̝̒ͨ̒̌ͫ͋ͫͫ̄̀̚̕͝͞ ̴̴̯͖̪͍͓̘̝͕̈́̐͂̎̐ͭͫ͑̋̐ͬ͘͢͝į̵̵̺̞̱̰͔̲̞̬͗̇ͨͩ̌͒͒ͅţ̶̶̹̞͖̯̊̑͐͞.̢̠̬̫̬͚̝̘̣̳̃̌̓ͭ͋̿̊̍̿ͪ̎͑̊͊̚͡͝ ̨̧̼͍͔̞͖͎̖̺̣̗̻̿ͬͯ̊̽̆̇ͬ̈́ͤ́̈͌ͣͦͮͤ̑͜W̸̧̟͇̯͙̫̽͐̊̑̊̍̏̂͗ͭ̾ͯ́̀ȅ̵̢̢̝͉̻̝͚̪͙̟͕̼̙͉̝̤̑̏̐͊̌̃̀̂ͮ̄ͣ̃ͤ̾̑͠͞ ͇̝̮̱͈̒̓͛͋ͤ͒̿̀̔̒̊̄́̀ͅs̵̞͚̻̘̣͕̠̤͚̙̳̔͊̈́ͬ̑ͅh̡̡͑ͪ͛̈̄̾ͬ́͏̯͎̫̥̱̻͕͍̘̪̪͢o̢͖͎̬̫̻̝͎̲̗͖̲̖̜̩ͥͦ̔͐̂͐̈́͌ͤͫ̚ú̴ͫͮͯ̈͗͌҉̧̡̩͖̖̜̱̥̥͈̮̖͎̳̮̥̠̭̜̞͞ͅl̨̢̯̠͙͚͈̦̩͚̭̘̞̳̼̠̥̙͑͗ͯͨ͡ͅd̅̐͌̓ͦ̎̄͒̏̆̊ͤͩͬ̀̈́̐͂͘҉̦͚̭͉͉̥̩̬͓̭̬̕͝ ̺̠̟̞̭͑̾͌͊̒̐̕͜a̴͕͉̱̙̗͔̝̻͈̖̺̱̭̠̙̗̮̭̐̂͛͌̊̈́ͧ̊̈́̓̄͐̑̑ͪ̀̚͜l̡͚̟͉͓̞͙̘̺̟͔̭ͨ͐ͮͫ͊̒ͦ͆ͥ̔ͬͣ̅̉l̢̜̣̩͉͉̮͙̒̑ͪͦ̑͆ͯͮ͐̀̃͑̋͋̔͡ ̶̡̻̟̞̲̲͖̠̻̤ͫ̒͐̓̔̋͛͛̏͐̇̃̇͐̚͜͟j̆͊ͩ͐ͯ͆̒ͦͪ̆ͣ̒͛ͬ͂͑̌ͥ́͠͏̤͓̫̖̞̭̟̥͍̙͖ͅų̡̪̟̱̮̱̩̬̘̳̮̱̟͚̭͕͔ͥͬͮ̈́͂̐̌̈́̒̓͂͊̔̑̆̿͢͠ͅš̵̬̠̺̯̘͋ͭ͛͒ͧͤ͂ͬͯ͛̉̉ͬͨ͆̄͝͠t̅ͤ̀̏̄҉̴̺͚͈͎̩̯̱̤͈̟̳̣͕̘͉̳͘ ̶̨̰̹̟̳͉̙̦̦̼͇̘̣͖̞͙̼̠̰ͯͭ͋̋͋̌̃͊̈̉̂̋ͯ̀ͥ͑͆͊w̷̴ͤ͊̋́̈́̔͋͒̍ͪͨ͊ͫͤͪͫͩ͝͏͕͓̜̦̤͕͈̺͕͈̗̟̪͢ͅr̶ͫ͒̌̈̉̿̽ͩ͂͂͌̑̓͂̅̈́̓͢͞͏̣̜̠̪͇̣̦̫̜͙̟ï̶͈̮̮̬ͤ̅ͤ̍ͦ͆͋͂͛ͭͣ̀͠͞ẗ̵̶̡̛̟̪͙͔̗̬͚͓̫̭̣͚̣̹͚̺͔̫́͗͐͋ͨ̎̓ͤ͑ͧ̿͑͒̍̚̚͢ę͚̣̙̜̣͓̺͕̬̥̳͍͕͖͛̎̉ͧͪ̒̍̀ͮ̔͒̌ͮ̑̌ͪ ͌̿͛ͪͫ͏̵͏͇͕̼͚̦̬͓̹̹̲̪ͅl̴̨̳̰̣̻̣̿̅́̌ͫͭ͋ͪ̊̕͟͢ḯ̽ͮ̏͒̌ͧ̄ͭ̇ͪͦͩ́ͪͣͥ́͏̹̩͓͚̺̺̭͓̪̻͍͈͔͎̝̤k̓̿̈̇̊̈̐ͣ̆̂͑ͪͥ̃̓͊̓̚͞҉̣̫̠͍̭̼̣͖͔̦͖̤̹̗ĕ̑̉̾͊͊ͪ͛͑ͧ̎͑҉̪͈͔̟̮̲̟̻̲͓͈͇̞͖̪ ̐ͬ̓̀͋̅́̑̽ͨ̃̒͝͏̴̨̣͚͚͕̤̭͙͎̟̮͇̳̘͕̻͞t̶̮̗͓̪̜͚̫ͪ̌̑ͮͫͧ͗̒ͭ̎͗̒͊̚͡ͅh̶͊ͯͯ̒͆̀̓̋ͯ̆͑̔̔ͯͮͩ҉̡͔͕̲̖̥̫̻̙̤̙͙̫͔͝i̵̷̛͍̜͙͈̩͋ͦ̃ͪ̓̄͞s̻͙̰̰̗̥̦̜̼̰̯̮̼̪̜͉̲̽́ͧ͆ͦ̋̊̋̈́̋ͬ̚͟͞ͅͅ ̡ͤͨ͛̐ͭ̆͂ͣ̇҉̩̯͈̫̙̻͉̹f̢̨̛̼͓͎͍͎̭̰͑ͯͣͭ͒ͭ͐̔̓̈͐̑ͨ̀̀rͦ̾̀̾͋̉͌͗ͥͤ͂̅̇̒͑̅͊̑̈́͏̮̲̥̤̯̭̲̭̯̫̭̬̟͚̀͜õ̸̵̴̢̡̖̩̫̥̳ͮ̅̎͒̽͒̉m̵̘͚̲͔̫̹̲̣̬̤̲̜͖̹̂̔͒͒̂̑́̇̇̎ͮͪ̅́̚͢ ̶̨̛̓͛̽ͣ̾̔͊͏̥͔̗͇̮͈͍͎̣̙̻̳̹̲͟ͅͅn̶̨͛̽̉̎҉̞̫̜o̵͇̗̺͓͇̞͖̞̞͓͎͈̮̜̤̍̈́ͦ̇̉̆̎̈́͛̿ͮ͐ͫͥ̀̊͂̇w̋̾ͪ͏̷̴̢͔̻͖̯̱̦̗̭̣̠͙͓͘ͅ ̸̴̧̹̞͙̝͚̰̲̠̟̼̖͍̠͚̥̃̋ͨͮͪ͜ͅǫ̷̵͙͈̘̦̼̫̦̼̘͓͔͔̉̓̉̅͑̍ͬ̋ͨ̒̀͢͠ͅn̡̻͖͉͍̻ͬ̏ͯ̋ͥ̎̄ͪͤ̈́̌̉̍ͩ̕̕͝ͅ.͐̀̍̌ͩ̿͂̚͏̟̪̞͙̖͇͎̀ͅͅ
̸̴̨̪͈͎̤̖ͣͯͯ̂̆ͪ̐ͪ̐̉ͥ̄̒̓ͪͩ̍̇̀͡
͈̣͇̲̘͙̞̲̑ͭ̑ͦ̍̐ͭ̀̎̍̓ͮͣ̒̃͊ͤ͢͡B̸̥̦̪̗̺̦̳͖͕̒ͭ͆ͧ̅̏̏͐̋̊͛ͨ̿̓ͫ͑̂͞à̶̡̠̻͇̳̳̰̲̟̙̠̰̬̬͙̲͙͇̭̐͒̀̚͟͡n̵̶̡̮̻͈͕͔̺͍̰̱̘̏̽̔͌́͑̋̈͐̍ͤ̆n̓͂̑ͧ͛͐ͯ҉͙͔̭̠̥̥͍̹̝͈͚̣̪͕̬̺͠͝ͅe̵̶̻̜͖̳͕͙͕̫͓͙͒ͬ͗́̓̆͑ͩ͞d̵̨͆̄̍ͯͫ͝͏̪̰͈̙͈͔̪̟̮̳̠ͅ ̴̛͔͕̟̻̥̗̺̬͍̌ͬͤͧ̆ͣͭ͐̓͑͌͒͝f̛̉̈́ͫͪ̿͆̀ͧͨͮ̏҉̵̷̜̝͎̘͙̖̜͚͕͇̞̭͙̣͉͖̝͖o̵̟̤̬ͩͪ̌̒͗̎̆̎̑̋͘̕͢͠r̤̫̬͔̰͍̪͊̔͐̓͂ͪͭ͑̂ͩͮ͋͆ͩ̀͂̈́͘͢͝ ̶̠͕̻̦͉̊̏ͫ͊ͨ̒̾̉́͂͗ͯ͌̐̕͡n̴͔̮͎̙̭̫̱̱̻͙̰̣̟̱̝̾̿ͦ̒ͫ̕ͅo͊͑̀͋͋̂̽̍̌ͨͯ̉͛͏̀͏̙͍̮̬͇̙̘̼̳̩̫͖͈̲͙͓̰͘t̨̳͓̟̱̣̥̓ͨ̉͋̇̎̋ͪ͊͢ ̗̼͔͍̜͖̗̣̖̩̖̾͋̍̕͢͟b̻̣̥͔͚̺͙̲͉͚̖̪̻̟͕̣̄͗͗̌̏̍̈́͊̃̃ͪ͊̇ͪͮ́̚͡͞͝ͅa̢͆͌̈̅̉̊͆ͮͤͣ̿̍̿̾̕͏̘͈͚̘̫̱̼̝̣̟͉̟̦͇͕͉͝͡n̷̴̡͙̩̠̯͍̯̥͇̱̰̤̈́͌ͯ͗̉ͪ͗͌͆ͯ̑ͣ͋ͦͭ̕n̻̙͓̜̞̞̜͎̫͇̱̪̥͍͈̼̭̝̍͂ͭͭͧͬ̌̽̓̇͊̋͆͐̕͜͡͞i̴̢̡͈͖̟̹̞̲̜̝̗̔̉̋̏̆ͫ͊ͯͨ̅̽̿͆̑͒̑͜͞ñ̋̌̌̌͂̀͏̗͕̦̗͖̻̪̺̦̜̳̫̪̘g̡̧̭̻̝͎͙̤̻͎̮̭̖̙̟̬͉̯̬̉̿ͣ̆ͨ͐ͮ̍̅ͨͯ͂,̡̡̡̨̡̖̻̖͗̃̄͆̈́̐͑̌̇̂̽ͦͅ ̨͎̲̠̝̳͇͈̺̙̱̟͈̻͉̻̠ͦ̈́̈ͫ́̉͛̽̄ͪͮ͋͊̑̂͒̍́̚̕s̶̛̪͔̥̗̞̦̒̄͆̔̑̔ͤͥ̒ͤ̌ͨ͐́͘͝i̷̴̢̹̣̲̜̳̤̳̰̹͒̒ͩ̍̏́̾̎ͩ͝ͅr̂ͩͫͤͬͧ̔ͦͪ̅̋ͦ̊́́҉̳͎̣͈̟̱͎̩͚̙̞͓̼̪̕͠!̴̩̘̰̻ͮͪ̂̎ ̸̴̨̟̦̳̼͖̫̠̬̬͔̩̬̾ͥ̿̋̍́͋ͅ


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

BANNED BANNED BANNED. WHAT THE HELL SHOULD I EVEN GOOGLE TO FIND OUT HOW TO DO THIS?!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

(Yes I have anger issues)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ȋ̵̴̵̘̟͕̦͉̞͔͇̫̘̰̱̻̭͔͍͚̽̊́ͩ͐ͯ̋͒ͥ̽̃͊̈̉ ̢̳̺͚̜̝͇̻͔̖̞͒̔̂̍̊̃̑̆̌͂͐ͣ̽̑́ͪ̈́̚f̢͈̟̗̜͙̲̦̟̹̜͔̟͎͙͚̞͛̍ͭ͂̋ư̸̡̨͚̻̻̥͚̻͙̼̦̰̹̽̑̃̈̏̍̊̇͊̋̑̄ͪ̑̂ͫ̿̽͡c̴̱̮̖̤̟̪̿̆̈́̅̈́ͯ̿ͦͧ̓ͫ́ķ̌̒̆̚͏̸̡͕̤̬̦̭͔̬̖̙̘̜̱̗̦̳̫̠̺͠i̷̘̘̹̤͇̯̬͕̦̜ͣ̔̓͛̇́͡n̴ͮ̿͛ͪ̅ͥ͑ͩ̌ͬ̆ͪͩ҉̪͚̟̫͕̹̞̘̺̫̙͕͞ġ̷ͧͭ̽̀ͧ̓̔͆͐̀͏̛̺̘̠̥͜ ̴̶͙̥͚̦͈̹̮̜ͫ̋̅ͭ̋͢ͅf̧̢͎̬̥̼̭͎͕̲̙̠̖̠͍̭̱̺͇̞͍ͦ̄͋ͦ̌ͪ̈̓ͮ̔ͯ͑̾ͨ͋ͨ́͊́͢͞ơ̵̫̲̘̺̞̫͈͈͍̟̖̬̦̗͊͆ͭͯ̌͋ͣ̈ͪ̄͌̽̄̿ͦͥ͆ͧ̈̕͡ͅͅu̷̵͚͕͚̭͍̗̥ͤ̽ͧͬ͑̌̈ͩ̌̔͂̐̊ͪͣͫ͢nͣ̂̐͒͌̒ͣ҉̴̸̡̱̟̬͕͎͖̭̘̗͖͚̕ͅd̷̻̮͉̳͉̲͔̀̎̔̇̀̍̽̐̃ͧ̓ͭ̾͒̾̏̏̄ ̢̖͓͈̘̩̜̠͕̬͍͇͚̝̦͍̙̙͊͑͗ͤ̿̌͂͌̒͌̐̄͂ͤ͟ͅȉ̛̞̯̲̝̹̮̭̲ͦ̆̍ͭ̽͋͂͝t̀ͮ͐̍̐̋͊҉̹̹̜̦̟̹̜̱̗̥̪͎̜͜͞.̨̻͕̥̳͖͉̉ͫ͒̊̏̋ͣͪ̽ͬͩ̿̀͘͟͞ͅͅ ̶̷̛̠̱̞̭̺͉̻̟͖̪̜̤͎ͩͮ͛̓̄ͩ͛ͭ͆ͧ̎̃ͩ̾ͭ̚͠B̢̨͚̺̬͇̞̟͑ͬ̑̽̔͛ͮ̂̃ͫ̎̏ͭ̀̚̚͞ą̸̢̜͕͔̲͓̯̤̩̳̥̗͉̥̟̘̟̜̫ͤ̒ͤ̄̏̈ͅn̢̛̥̝̭̭͙͉̘̫̻̙̺̰̻͊̃͋̓ͦ̐͊ͯ̑̑ͨ͟͢͡ͅn̟̙̩̫̩̱̥͙ͧ̉ͬͭ͗ͥͣ̅̾̓̉̈̎̓ͣ́̚̕͝e̴̘͎̤̘̫̙̤͍̺̙̲̩̜͉͙͉̙͔͓̿̽ͧ̌͌̂̽̚͜d̷̳̱͖͇͇̫̜̫̰͚ͣ̏ͣͨͣ͛̃ͥ͌.ͥ̍̆̐͘͏̳͓͙̙͍͍̗͉̫ :banana


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Seriously someone should put you guys down, this is painful to see. Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I can't believe I posted this. I really hate this abomination.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

You deserve a lifetime ban for that.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I can fix you guys, I have the technology. Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok. 
But I'm going to go all Deadpool on you if you mess me up.
Banned.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Seriously, we banners should create our own power-ranger team. That'd be awesome. 
Banned.










Okay so we have me as the Red Ranger, Mc Borg as the Blue Ranger, Geraltofrivia as the Green Ranger, worried cat milf as the Pink Ranger, noydb as the Yellow Ranger, and finally Kevin as the black ranger.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'll be the white ranger obviously, lmao.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Adeption113 said:


> Seriously, we banners should create our own power-ranger team. That'd be awesome.
> Banned.
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha

Why do @Kevin001 and @Mc Borg look like that though? :lol

Banned for representing me like that


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@geraltofrivia

I tried finding fitting pictures for everyone. Mc Borg and Kevin were the hardest, I picked that punk guy for Mc Borg since his avatar looks like a punk-rocker. I choose the old man for Kevin since he's kinda like a cranky old man sometimes.

I represented you fairly lol. Banned for questioning my authority.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

was I too hard on you mate? Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking you have authority.
You should use this for him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Banned.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because for

@Adeption113 Damn, I look good as a power ranger. 8)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you would never be a ranger....sorry kiddo.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

> sorry kiddo


Banned because that old guy face ranger suits you.
@Nunuc hi!


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

My intentions were never to start a war...what have I done.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I believe in non violence.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a pacifist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a satanist.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having 1 blog post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I need to. I'm not gonna reach #1 at this rate. 
@Adeption113
Banned. My avatar is goth, not punk. Gtfoh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Adeption113 said:


> Seriously, we banners should create our own power-ranger team. That'd be awesome.
> Banned.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. This is awesome!

Banned for thinking you'll reach number one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your pink clothes and ninja mask don't go well together


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Mc Borg oh who cares you're basically a punk rocker either way. 
@Worried Cat Milf Thanks, and I will.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

also banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I care and no. :bah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banana'ed.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Mc Borg there I changed it for you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. See above. No more games. #1 here I come! :twisted
@Adeption113
That's poser goth. :bah


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

YOU'RE POSER GOTH! GEEZ YOU'RE BANNED. HERE HAVE MORE CAPS, HAVE ALL OF IT!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Adeption113 said:


>












No. You're banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for posting disturbing pics.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning to this once proud thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This thread is at the height of it's glory. 
Banned for wanting to make this thread great again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have big plans for this thread.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not revealing the big plans.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Jersey.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Noo, you're banned by Jersey!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Bon Jovi.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for copying me in Rudolf the rednosed reindeer avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BaNnEd


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I love that picture on the last page too much (this one)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being a Kermit


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a CopadoMexicano.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being a cat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be a dentist.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being strange :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being strange enough!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because fais pt le meuge de md.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because English only in this thread pls.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for trying to advise me on my female problems, lmao.

@Overdrive Banned for leaving me a visitor message that I can't reply to. :um


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not leaving me a visitor message


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a coconut helmet
@*SamanthaStrange* u sure ?


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being male


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because just dance


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for ninja banning.

@waterfairy Banned for not liking males.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not allowing me to dislike males


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned by my macho testosterone driven rage


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by worried cat milf.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being mad at a sweet little fairy


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm not mad... I'm outraged.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because yikes don't hit me! :hide


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I don't hit fairies.. I only ban them!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for discrimination against beautiful fairies, you jealous birdie.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being weird......applies to both of you guys, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning weirdos. We like weird people around here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not appreciating diversity.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for weird Pikachu.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because that's a lovely accent you have... New Jersey?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hitting on my friend.....get out!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Banned because that's a lovely accent you have... New Jersey?


Austria...

Banned for not realizing its a movie line 
Mr Quiet is now my favorite person ever.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

@Worried Cat Milf Banned because I'm Mimikyu, not Pikachu.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that is Pikachu, sorry can't fool us.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I don't believe you



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Mr Quiet is now my favorite person ever.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not believing (and fabulous gif)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for obvious reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because like,ya


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the stealer of souls.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Laika.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what the hell, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"Like ya" kinda sounded like "Laika" to me. He didn't really give me much banning material. In such a case, I trust my banning instincts and do what comes naturally. 

Banned for being softer than making omelets with Jonathan Taylor Thomas. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying and failing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the christmas snow man


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Kevin001
This thread is only still popular due to us old schoolers keeping it going way back when. Tell 'em @CopadoMexicano. :bah
These new banners can't comprehend our bans. We go over heads wit it. :bah

Banned! :wife


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Because I said so.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> @Kevin001
> This thread is only still popular due to us old schoolers keeping it going way back when. Tell 'em @CopadoMexicano. :bah
> These new banners can't comprehend our bans. We go over heads wit it. :bah
> 
> Banned! :wife


ah, I see how you are.  eventhough it took me years to notice lol. light banned.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned. Because I said so.


silence! you dont know..banned by frosty the snowman.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I got 2 quote notifications for that post.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Here have a few more. :bah



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because I got 2 quote notifications for that post.


 @SamanthaStrange @SamanthaStrange @SamanthaStrange
@CopadoMexicano
Years? :bah I thought you were one of us? Banned. :wife


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You are so banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....you guys are hilarious....sad little people, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned. Here have a few more. :bah
> 
> @SamanthaStrange @SamanthaStrange @SamanthaStrange
> 
> ...


eeee. Ive always been one of you guys just hiding in my cacoon. banned for misunderstanding.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned....you guys are hilarious....sad little people, lol.


you guys are cute with banning with rudolf the red nosed reindeer. im not little banned for not noticing my size.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm just messing around. I know you're one of us. 

@samathastrange
Did it work?

@Kevin001
:wife


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for messing up. BANNED!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope you have my Christmas present wrapped already.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because just knowing me is gift enough. Lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww......I kinda cracked a smile, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a wuss. Man up. Real men don't say "aww" or smile, ever. :bah That's why all of these thirsty guys are after your girl. :bah

(Obviously not serious in case people's sarcasm detector is broken lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, lol.

Now THAT's soemthing I can get behind.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting behind something.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being behind hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for waving a rolling pin at me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being alone too much.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a little uncanny.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being perceptive. I noticed the same. @[email protected]

(jk)

See ya later, kiddos.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for see ya later kiddos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your name, smdh.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I don't know what you're talking about Kevin. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trickery.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I'm a sneaky snake.










Banned for being form the Fsociety


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because he looks likes a turtle


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Sneaky sna-










Banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lmao. Banned.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned like totally.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having wings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being in overdrive


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for joining in 2004


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for joining a decade later.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by the abominable snowman.....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by harpo studios


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned wtf? Lol. These lame bans have to cease.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned wtf? Lol. These lame bans have to cease.


thats a reflection on you. wth. :no banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Clarice.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the only girl in this thread as of late.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for 56 years


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for the bad dwayne johnson shop job.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting in here, you're better than this.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for having a gf. How dare you!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can get one too if you try hard enough, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm wondering why no one's put up the Fred Astaire Rankin-Bass doll .


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because put up what? Lol. So Dead.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because how dare you not know of Fred Astaire


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nope, not ringing a bell.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for refusing to let bells ring


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Kevin001 
Banned! How dare you not be aware of a person whose height of popularity was decades before our parents were even born! Shame on you! :bah

@MrQuiet76
Banned for posting before me. :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned good morning guys.......but yeah I don't know that guy, lol.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned with honors


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being older than me. Thanks. I'm no longer the oldest regular banner. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning his old a**.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for almost being 26. You're not that far behind us. :twisted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I turn 26 next Monday. :crying:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Yeah, I saw that on your profile, hence the "you're not that far behind us." It's all downhill from here, buddy. Good luck. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stalking me and because I don't age bro......never.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a birthday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better say happy birthday to me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being so demanding. Patience child, when the time comes I shall.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having your own birthday thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have SA I don't like attention.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I'll make sure to make one then. :twisted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah :wife


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using the :wife face. Now I must go on the mobile site so I can see what this face actually looks like and not just the code


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for alternating between versions of the site.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bant


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for causing trouble.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned :wife :dance :bah :devil


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for 2,400 posts in 5 months.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for looking at my post count.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned go feed your cats.

@Karsten Banned for judging her, smdh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. How did I cause trouble? @[email protected]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Tsk tsk.. 
@Kevin001 They already got brefix  Wet food for dinner tonight, rehydrated freeze dried raw chicken/salmon for baby girl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for describing cat food.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not liking coffee. :high5


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned she strange bro.

@Worried Cat Milf....aww you're such a good mom, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ignoring me. How am I starting trouble? :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Troublemaker.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned all of you guys are trouble makers, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lies. 0


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Kevin001 Stop ignoring me. If you're going to claim something publicly, explain yourself. @[email protected]

Banned for being the exception to the rule.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for taking Kevin seriously.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for innocence


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for taking Kevin seriously.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by noodles.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for liking noodles.

@Mc Borg banned for taking me seriously.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for backtracking. I know you were serious. Don't play with me, boy. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for cute avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being cute period. :love2 :heart


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for crushing on geralto.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. We're engaged. @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating Mallomars.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned by His Imperial Majesty Emperor Quiet the 76th


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Her Royal Majesty The Ban Queen @Alostgirl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Banned by His Imperial Majesty Emperor Quiet the 76th


Banned because I love this title, can I be the 77th?

As for the person above: banned for loosing my respect, you know what you did *tisk tisk*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning for her. Where is she tho?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ She is killing sh*t irl don't got time for us.

@flyingMint Banned because we all know.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing.



flyingMint said:


> As for the person above: banned for loosing my respect, you know what you did *tisk tisk*


:O
Me?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Banned for knowing.
> 
> :O
> Me?


Banned yes you. 
:wife


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because what did I do?
You mean the engagement with @Mc Borg? Are you jealous?


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for doing something



flyingMint said:


> Banned because I love this title, can I be the 77th?


Yes, my friend. You are next in line for the throne.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I didn't do nothin' :mum


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for causing jealousy amongst this thread.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for wielding a katana


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for ninja banning.
@Worried Cat Milf Banned because haters gonna hate (hate hate hate hate hate... :boogie)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you soooo did something


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. What did he do? @[email protected]


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, he did a lot my friend, my dear McFriend, it's too tough to speak of


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. I don't know what I did, but I'm going to find it and do it to you too. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing what you do. @[email protected]


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he knows, he knows EXACTLY what he did


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for knowing that he knows.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for knowing things. 
@flyingMint Banned for randomly showing back up in the ban thread. You flying mint, you.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because there you are fairy!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because @Mc_Borg scared me away for a while. He knows what he did too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned! Yeah we all know. 
@flyingMint Banned have you guys met before? :laugh:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because who have I met before?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Well, I know what _you_ did. Ha! Take that.

Same with you @SamanthaStrange. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sorcery. 
@flyingMint Banned because a flying mint and a flying faery are bound to have run into each other before, or something, lol.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being friend with Albert Hoffman


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I know exactly what you two flying thingies have done


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for saying _thingies_.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by thingies


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Coming into this thread to win the thread, YEAH!
Always gonna be the real winner, YEAH!
Nobody could possibly win over me, YEAH!
If you think you can you just can't, YEAH!
If you tell me to stop saying YEAH!, I will just say no!, YEAH!

YEAH! YEAH! YEAH!










EDIT: when you're in the wrong thread you just say "YEAH!"

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Chingy.






lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning that cupcake. Thanks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because YEAH!


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

banned for not letting them scream!!!!!!!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for yelling.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you are number 5 banner and need 16 more to become number 4.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for long sentence.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

k

(also banned)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for too long of a letter.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the space bar. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by right alt. No one uses the right alt


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the ban key from the old banning days in this thread. Ah, good times.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a grandbanner.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being engaged to a grand banner.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned and goodnight guys


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for sleeping while playing on a slide at the same time.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm in charge


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because killer boots, man!


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned and then immediately unbanned for the homage to my old avatar


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because "he's got a gun!"


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because ewww Jim Carrey!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause Jim Carrey was mentioned here.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for mentioning him again. 
@waterfairy how dare you!


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for defending Jim Carrey!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a female.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a lame overused ban. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not realizing I do what I please.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for assuming that I'm not aware - I'm just stating my disapproval. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Goodnight I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for always going to sleep.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

It's a new ban, I see. 
A new ban, for you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for quoting someone other than Feist. :bah


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being mellow, you little pothead, you.
@Kevin001 Banned for not being female


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't smoked pot in years. lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having smoked pot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Not as much as Miss bong @waterfairy. :bah


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing I'm a pot virgin!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for no reason


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for 13 well thought out reasons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for randomness.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking 13 is random


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because it came from a random number generator


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not learning from past experiences


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm I think you're trying to tell me something.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I was locked out for hours and it's your fault. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you were locked out for a reason.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. I was referring to that time when someone in their 40s came here and you called him old and he got offended :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. *Correction: 13 well thought out reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for doing it wrong >:0


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I'm insecure about my old age


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because me too.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because same
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm having a quarter(hopefully) life crisis


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because i need to ban as much as I can before I die of old age, man


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that sucks. You have a dozen or so bans left then.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me the wrong sandwich


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you deserve a sandwich.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being mean. :bah
@Amon, you can have mine.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned because what the ****


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being acquainted with hood sandwiches.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it needs the chicken flavored powder


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah...chili flavor.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because ew, chili Ramen ham sammich.

@Mc Borg did you get a tan?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned to each their own, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for chili flavor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having blood


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for killing a gecko. You think I'd forget?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being against geckocide. You think I'd forget?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned both of you, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having blood


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by this snowman:


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i have snowmanphobia


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a snow-woman.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned unless she is playing a banjo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having a white winged dove with a human face avatar


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because being underrated is overrated.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because being the one is overrated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wishing you was the one.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the 001.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning an elder, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a Christmas avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is this not good enough? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by misses claus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I shall be watching Home Alone soon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Kris Kringle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for waking up early today.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned by John McClane... Merry Christmas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Bruce Willis said so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being half asleep judging by your posts.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for judging me, lmao. :yawn :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*throws up a ban*

There you go, Sam.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being day walkers.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned because I am the daysleeper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being real close to being kicked out of this thread for good.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a bully. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I couldn't be one even if I tried, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for threatening to kick out my fav.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having bad taste, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having an opinion >:[


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like to voice my thoughts. Also that avatar has to go.....asap.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for causing my favorite to make an angry face!!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because am I anyone's favorite? :crying:


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for crying. There, there now. *gives used handkerchief* also, banned because I'm being festive. ****, I should have made it a birthday/Santa hat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't need your sympathy and......


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for hating my avatar even though you're my second favorite


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for favoritism. 

I'm my own favorite banner. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....go figure.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually, @jchildr is but he retired from banning.  We need SPG back.

Banned by SPG.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its about time you hanged it up as well.....you did good but every old dog has its day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned Because it's Christmas time!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating too many candy canes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having too much Christmas spirit.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't actually have any, I'm a total Grinch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my present better be on time. I like to open presents on Christmas Eve.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Banned for not being around :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? I'm always around.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for not being round.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being normal.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because normal is lame.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ikr, lol. Lets be extraordinary.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being extraordinary


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in your 20's. Not sure how old @SamanthaStrange is, but Adeption113 (yeah, I'm not calling you by your new screen name. lol) is the only one _not_ in his 20's on this page. @[email protected]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

If that's the case, you are also banned for being in your 20s.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being my favorite age.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a favorite age
@SamanthaStrange banned because you said you would change your avatar December 1st for Christmas.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I did change it, it's the abandoned doll from Rudolph.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh, I didn't know it was Christmas-related. 

Banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not knowing. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing things.
Double ban for 5500th post :yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because most of those posts are probably in this thread, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a devote banner


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because your post count is bigger than mine


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for putting another shrimp on the barbie


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for walking on water while drinking starbucks


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because Starbucks coffee no bueno.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

banned because grande blonde every work day


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because say what? Lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning that corporate slave, thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the eye scar.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for this


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i'm in the mood to ban today


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because i'm in the mood to ban today


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because i'm totally in the mood to ban today


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the coolest guy here, smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You don't even have a Santa hat in your avatar. How can you be cool? Banned for being lame, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we all know who the lame ones are, lol.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i am the lamest of the lame ones


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being twenty nine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being twenty six


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for being king


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spamming this thread.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for being nice


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being nicer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the nicest


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

C-c-combo breaker! Banned.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for breaking the combo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for dealing with holiday stress.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not having holiday themed avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for pressuring me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being under pressure. Doo doo doo do *sings*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you happy now? Lol. Women....ugh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Yay!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Verboten.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for cooking with your katana


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for asking a member where their penis is.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making that lady steal Santa's beard. Tut.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for accusing me of stealing. He gave it to me!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because it is written in the prophecy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for evil mon vibes.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing the muffin man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing the Secret Santa exchange.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I've done it every year for the last 5 or 6 years. And I always send great gifts :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing Santa every year.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for playing a Santana album every year.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how many users here have your home address now? Lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because none. I use my work address


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Neo @Kevin001 your avatars are awesome :boogie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not banning and for telling me something I already know, smdh.

@Neo Banned because hmm smart, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for lack of humility
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thank you, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for headless avatar.

Crap. Wrong page, was meant for @Neo

Anyhooo, banned!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for the Jersey New ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning Jersey.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up late.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an early bird


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a night owl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :grin2:

I should change my user title to Sammy Lou Who, like I did last year, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you should, so cute. Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the entire population of Whoville.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Banned for that ****ing gingerbread man.

Banned for living on an island.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I had to give the people what they wanted. I'm a giver *cough*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No comment. Lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a jar of unrefined oil in your fridge that you drink to start the day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a christmas Klown as your avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for username pun


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for pun in general.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned in general


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for generalizing


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for lack of colors in avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread was on page 2. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for letting it happen....I had to work so.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having a Santa hat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you ain't cool unless you have one.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for reminding me of how uncool i am


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the 100th person here from Pennsylvania.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because can i eat your avatar ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nope, I'm too sweet for you guys. Don't want yall getting cavities.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for mismatched colors buttons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the observation


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that Jersey girl thanks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for politeness


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning me >:[


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for anger issues


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I need to join this Christmas avatar ban thread fad.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being an alien.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a fairytale


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@waterfairy
Banned for not knowing that Gir is a robot, not an alien. :bah
@Amon
Banned for making me edit my post. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joining the fad and not being authentic, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a sea cucumber


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for making it a depressing thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in a gang.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned from moving from New Mexico to Arkansas


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having Elf hat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned - too late. lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not telling Santa what you want for Christmas.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because I texted Santa my wish list this morning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because oh really.....what is his number?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not telling him. :bah 
@Kevin001 Click this link: Santa's number


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me click that link.....gtfo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am now the #4 banner. :yay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning too much......find some new hobbies girl.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Banned for being too fast


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way!

@Kevin001 Banned because you are #2! Hypocrite.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I play by my own rules girl....I'm the exception. 0

Also banned because you will be #3 very shortly, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm coming for both of your spots! :twisted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No reason needed.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because yes you do need a reason! :bah We ban for no reason bans. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not sleeping later. :bah Go back to bed. 

(lol)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am going back to bed! :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned night Samantha......say your prayers before bed.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Stay up. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I was just kidding, and I am about to be the #3 banner in a few more posts, haha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joking too much.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. No need to brag. :bah

I'm still a stupid #8 banner.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting a sad kitty.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for real life Puss in Boots.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lul Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because please stop with the cats.......they are creepy and slimy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being allergic to cats.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being allergic to faeries.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned. No need to brag. :bah
> 
> I'm still a stupid #8 banner.


No you're not!


















:int Install the Ban Rankings script and never lose count of your bans! :int​


SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because I was just kidding, and I am about to be the #3 banner in a few more posts, haha.


:clap :boogie

You two are banned for being successful banners.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving them hope


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've seen this thread at its peak and its nowhere close to that now....step it up guys.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for constantly bringing up this thread's past


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned no comment, I'll keep quiet. Lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Retro-banned.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rson-above-you-26116/index116.html#post499247
@geraltofrivia
Banned because that script must be broken.  I'm still 8 (unless I'm reading it wrong).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yep you're still #8, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Mc Borg Banned because yep it's showing you as #8 again. I don't know why you became #7 for a moment :con


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I just glitched the matrix.
@Neo
@[email protected]


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it happens when they change something.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming when summoned, lol.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for never summoning me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for never summoning me. 
@Kevin001 Banned. :twisted


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because "you're a monster!"


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... do you know the muffin man? lol


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because .. the muffin man?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

has banned the person above


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating Santa's cookies.

*summons @MrQuiet76 *


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I know what I'm giving you for Christmas.......coal.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for typo. Fixed it for ya though.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned I know what I'm giving you for Christmas.......50 beef tacos, 50 shrimp tacos and a babycat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because lord knows you don't need anymore furballs but I might could hook you up with them tacos, lol.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i've been summoned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being summoned


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned because i haven't summoned you yet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming I take orders


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for questioning my assumptions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making them


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your avatar looks like a member of House Targaryen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the comparison


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for never making donations to the Church of Mr. Quiet


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

banned for never making donations to the Church of Mr. MinatoMatoi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Chuck Norris


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for never making donations to the CyberMosque of Geralto


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Walker Texas Ranger lever from Late Night with Conan.






I miss Conan's old show.  @geraltofrivia
Banned for deciding to post seconds before me. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not posting fast enough


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning slow people


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting after me. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the G


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the H.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning the I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the K


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning the L


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning the Z.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for letting them nasty M,N,O,P,Q,R,S,T,U,V,W,X,Y get away with it :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Amon forgot J, so it doesn't really matter. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because yeah and I didn't notice until after I posted and it's bothering me. That nasty little J running around doing Jayi things. @Amon banned for being a sneaky one.

I'm so sleepy I can't even type properly. Good night.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Oh, yeah. I forgot that you were 10 hours ahead. 

Good night. I'll try to keep things going while you sleep.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned. Oh, yeah. I forgot that you were 10 hours ahead.
> 
> Good night. I'll try to keep things going while you sleep.


Banned because you are way too freaking active on this thread. Do you get off on this? Give it a rest!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for breaking hearts you little Heartbreaker you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for paying attention to how much I post in here. Don't you have anything better to do? :bah


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Banned for not paying more attention to how often I post in this thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I read every post in here. @[email protected]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for never missing a post in here.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for having a total post count of 2,483 at the time of this post.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making me check my post count.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

What am I here for, 
it's time you knew

heres what im here for 
im here to ban youuuuuu

can you forgive me?
am i too late? 

all the years 
that i wandered
and pondered 
were squandered

my brain insisted
I ban you out 
that you'd accept it
my heart had no doubt 

to share a banning 
that leads to heavens door 

you'll find is 
what im here for


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas Ban


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being a christmas humbug


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for using a GIF


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being blue


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being well idk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not having a Christmas avatar. You rebel.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for making me edit my post


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for making me also edit my post.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for pointing out the obvious


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having Dragon Age Inquisition as your avatar


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for having Cortana as an avatar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Seasons Greeting ban from Sam Walton


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a spacemon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for selling Neosporin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there are too many guys in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for contributing to this sausage fest.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blaming others


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your breath smells like similac.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because his sweat is thicker than bisquick.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by all the Banners in Bantown.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sweeter than candy.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for being candy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being made out of cookie dough


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being made out of clay.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

has unbanned himself...oh yeah and banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm made out of ginger thank you very much.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sausage fest.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because ginger bread cookies still involve cookie dough.



CopadoMexicano said:


> has unbanned himself...oh yeah and banned


I actually did request a perm-ban back in like 2009, but got it reversed. lol. Not sure if you remember that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming back.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because ginger bread cookies still involve cookie dough.
> 
> I actually did request a perm-ban back in like 2009, but got it reversed. lol. Not sure if you remember that.


Shame on the mess. lol I dont remember but i see another ban coming...so postage ban in the mail coming your way for christmas. Happy Holidays.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for _not_ banning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sticking around. :bah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Has unbanned himself with a written letter and email to SAS. The Power of Forgiveness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing how he did it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for being the only girl in here. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being 26. Welcome to old age my friend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because nah I'm still young....I don't age.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because pls don't leave, lol. I don't do well in a group full of guys.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Bye! Lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Don't let the door hit you on the way out. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Feist.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

She can't ban me. :bah Banned for such preposterous claims.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for wearing too much blush.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for random Santa hat, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the random laugh, lmao.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's not funny. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where is my present?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being the same age as me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ugh don't remind me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the same age @Karsten. No presents for you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Mcborgin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it's @Kevin001 's birthday!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thanks so much!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating a cake high in calories


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's amonday.

@Kevin001 happy birthday


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks guys. Best birthday in awhile.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy Banday I mean birthday


----------



## MinatoMatoi (Nov 2, 2016)

Banned because it's my birthday too.
Happy birthday Kevin!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for fity cents


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for getting in my way.

@Mc Borg Banned for posting that video.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being too slow. :twisted


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being too quick


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being too fast.










Same to the above 2 posters, the latter for ninja banning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being too much of neither. @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being mellow for too long.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being lonely for longer.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@MinatoMatoi

@Kevin001

Happy birthday! :clap :clap :yay

(And banned)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^^Banned for being technological santa



SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Banned for getting in my way.
> 
> @Mc Borg Banned for posting that video.


Oh I see how you are ban for mentioning that video.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned......do I really need to say why. 
@MinatoMatoi Banned for sharing my birthday.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned......do I really need to say why.
> 
> @MinatoMatoi Banned for sharing my birthday.


of course. youre full of bans
banned for life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stealing Santa's suit after you pushed him off the roof.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because that's a good thing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for because that strip should have dissolved by now. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laziness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for glaziness. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the #1.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i'm calling Morpheus for all the **** u've done in the matrix.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah call the machines on his a**.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the Neo-hate!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the matrix too long.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the Oracle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a weenie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a Christmas avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Elf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

BANNED for not being a troublemaker


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not welcoming her back.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned welcome back Samantha.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. BANNED!


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for double banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I do what I want.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not listening to anyone.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you know what they say about crazy people


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm they shouldn't have kids? Stay away from them? Good at sex? Kinda smart? :stu


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Reasons.

@Alostgirl Banned. Judging by your recent posts...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its okay to be wild at times


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for getting in my way.

Alostgirl Banned for excessive winking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because winking is the first step in the grand classic art of seduction, according to lostie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Okay, let me try it then.
@Karsten


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww how cute.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because  @geraltofrivia

hahaha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned good luck with seducing guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, thanks sir. banned for eating crawfish once a week!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that wink thing didn't work for either one of us. Now what?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. second level of art of seduction is....throw a coin in the well and make a wish to be banned by your knight in shining armor


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you are currentlyjaded's knight in shining armour <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by love.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by chuckles


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for returning to SAS just to cause trouble. >


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Banned for being too strange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned! bruh its been soooo long, how are you?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Welcome back to your Bandom my queen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for thinking this thread belongs to her, smh.

@Alostgirl Banned leave him be.


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Banned for being lost


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am undeniably the ruler of this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for saying that


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my favorite sas member! shh dont tell kev and sam xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for betraying the #2 and #3 banners. They're gonna topple you now.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for impersonating Geralt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a stupid, crumbly gingerbread man as an avatar. 

@*SamanthaStrange* I got this really awful feeling in my chest around 10:55am this morning. You, too? :shrug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having that kind of avatar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for the same reason above merry christmas


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for the same reason above merry christmas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned again for the same reason above twice this time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in the Xmas spirit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being anti christmas


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being on fire


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by DMT elves and giant praying mantis'.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being green


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning people of color


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's not easy being green.

edit: Also, Gir isn't actually green. That's just a dog suit he wears as a disguise.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Mcborgin again


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pointing that out _again_.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the three Christmas tenors:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> banned. second level of art of seduction is....throw a coin in the well and make a wish to be banned by your knight in shining armor





Karsten said:


> @*SamanthaStrange* I got this really awful feeling in my chest around 10:55am this morning. You, too? :shrug


Hey, it worked! :lol

By the way, you are all banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a stalker. :bah
@CopadoMexicano
Banned because Pavarotti is no longer with us to do said banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4evs


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for perma-banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being new on this thread


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for banning someone just because they're new on the thread.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for not being banned even though I banned you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ya


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Mona Slashisa.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for banning me again after you already tried to ban me and I didn't actually end up banned.

EDIT: Banned for ninja posting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having to edit


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being from a state ending with the suffix "land." Marioland > Maryland.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd lul


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using ban thread terminology.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not stalking people.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for being a misfit toy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyone is banned,except I


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that _you_ are also included in everyone.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banned because you McSuck


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being old to SAS but new to the thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Neo


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being neon


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for nothing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for everything.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for something.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being a misfit toy ;P


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because misfit toys are workable, too!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

when i close my eyes, i can ban ur face
when i click my mouse, i can ban your user 

if i can't ban your posts, then i feel empty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being poetic.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because do it !


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because do what exactly?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he meant you should eat french onion soupe with him


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're the devil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. 

>


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because leave me alone Miss satan


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for speaking German.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for making me edit my post


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all I want for christmas is you!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for quoting song lyrics.



Neo said:


> Banned for being old to SAS but new to the thread.


She's a first gen banner. Pssh, these newb banners. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for attitude.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being @SamanthaStrange's dream guy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wtf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for feeling lonely


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for embracing your innards.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reasons you are well aware of.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's a game. Banned for stating the reason (sort of) for ban and not being too rude. :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing where the fountain of youth is


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for drinking from the fountain of youth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the faceless one.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being 26 :O i wish I was your age xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to grow up too fast....slow your roll child.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using ~ a lot.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned time for bed....goodnight.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Goodnight and banned.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

For discussion, but just for fun, I ban the person above me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being feisty.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the Oracle. I foresee that you will have to choose between Feist and Trinity.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Keymaker. He now has your public key @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by those razor twins who are going to cut you and your keymaker :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting me cut. :cry


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. I meant like a haircut. Those guys are pretty good at it. 
:kiss


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not having a Christmas avatar.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my stepmom!


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because actually, Mc Borg is your stepmother now


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because dad divorced you? wut


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because we didn't even get married. :crying: Mc Borg stole him away from me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because this is messed up! aww


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for emotional reasons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interfering with family matters.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for showing too much love for one another.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Has ba n n e d the person above for the hell of it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Morning guys.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

has requested a unbanned permission from sas back in red for Christmas. welcome back cookie boy. Good Morning I thought I forgive you this time so you get no ban. This is Sas history i think. :um


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for forgiving


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where is your christmas avatar?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because where is my christmas present?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its not Christmas yet dummy.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for not being PC. We like to call them an "intellectually challenged individual", not "dummy"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being one of the ancient ones.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being a rookie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for unknown reasons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for a thousand years.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling me a rookie, thanks. Lol.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for being in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for breaking young girls hearts.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I knew a guy (worked with him) called John Green. Probably not the same one tho


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hmm....maybe so.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned because I'm in a bad mood. Trapped gas made the decision, not me.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that gassy woman, lol.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for assuming I banned her when I said "smurfed"


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he confuses everyone don't worry.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Brett Favre


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mookie Blaylock.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Richard Simmons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Bea Arthur.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Paolo Bacigalupi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Vicente Fernandez


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^Y volver volver.

Banned by Elroy Jetson.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by john madden


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Abe Vigoda.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because **** YOU! Just get banned already! Just, get banned... just.. go... away! BANNED, POOF, GONE, GO AWAY!. Why are you still HERE?! Why aren't you BANNED ALREADY?! Mods, I'm looking at you! Just ban this ****ing thread already! BAN IT!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for overreacting.


----------



## 2na (Dec 8, 2016)

Banned for not reacting.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no **** you! :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ****


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ba****

:bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah **** :bah ****

BANNED!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. :crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. 

:crying:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.

:crying:​


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned by the french touch


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for going to lumberjack raves


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

:nerd:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. :serious:​


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because I feel like that smiley is staring into my soul.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@Mc Borg
"Lumberjack raves" lol banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a Hawaii State Public Library System.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for shipping gifts.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Banned for wanting to go to mars.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bumping that thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bumping


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to post more than 50 times a day, smh.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on this forum too long.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for having over 30,000 posts in less than two years


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me. I got addicted after the first month what can I say, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being prejudgemental just because i want to break the toad licker rule. I dont even have 100,000 posts yet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to break rules.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

edit. banned by Benny Goodman


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being O.L.D.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better tell me what that stands for, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for not knowing what it stands for


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because um tell me.....I'm a little slow. Please tell me. :crying:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because um tell me.....I'm a little slow. Please tell me. :crying:


banned for being young. 32 is young. imo anyway


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for admitting you're a little slow. Banned for forcing me to admit that I don't know what it stands for either. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....smdh.....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned.....smdh.....


nonsense. banned by batman


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a muggle.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys are a mess, lol. I give free makeovers.....just let me know if yall interested.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because sounds goods. I'll take you up on that offer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned ok just make sure you bring everything....clothes, jewelry, makeup, etc.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Lmao this 'free' makeover sucks... Banned.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being real close to being permabanned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for SIפN∀┴∩ɹƎ


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to be different.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for being stale


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having 2 hands


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

sdrawkcab dennab


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because TR-808


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned from the 808 State.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for specific reasons.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for swimming in the Specific ocean.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for working 50hrs a week.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing that for this week it will about 50 hrs vs the normal 40.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hard working man.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being not cool.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by The Vince Guaraldi Trio


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lonely.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning lonely people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sorry, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning innocence


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking she is innocent, lmao.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hmm thinking its funny smurfy for smurfing. banned by Frank Sinatra singing Wish You The Merriest. christmas banned with decorations.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having too much free time.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for reminding me of my non-existent free time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being busy for sure. @Kevin001

for the person above banned for no time.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm feeling stupid posting here right now because I'm seriously upset atm. But banned anyway. I'm too upset to do anything else.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the Glenn Miller Orchestra In The Mood For Christmas 2


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Smurfette.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned with extreme pleasure.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting pleasure.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Reasons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

banned foir winning the lottery


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by cats who wish they were human, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....you guys are crazy, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being equally crazy.


----------



## VivaCrybaby (Dec 8, 2016)

Banned for being a misfit toy


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for crying.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for prowling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for who-ing.


----------



## VivaCrybaby (Dec 8, 2016)

Banned for wearing a tiny santa hat.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for still being santa hat-less.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because where the hell you been?


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because this thread called to me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what idiot brought you back to life, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because it was Curry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing up the past, smh.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because history is important.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a big


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning someone less than a minute ago.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for being too tuxed up


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by not giving a specific location where youre from


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I see a lot of new faces around.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for seeing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if its cold here it must be freezing in Jersey.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's cold here it must be freezing in Jersey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having winter year round.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because the ban thread is infected with people wearing santa hats. :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because it is christmas time....


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for causing cavities


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having cavities.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for being in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its awesome, you should join.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ulta ban. *throws makeup*

:bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy....not allowed here bro.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because yeah it is. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....do this....


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because that's going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by kiwis eating kiwi for being a Kiwi.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because I'm so cute.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wearing a tux! :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person, smdh.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for transforming into a Gingerbread man.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's been a while.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for cynicism. :bah


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for banning for cynicism. Cynicism is good. People can't be trusted. People are vile. People are evil (whatever that means, it's a societal construct). Good people are scarce, most are expendable, generic, and selfish. Cynicism is good for you. Thereby I ban you for disagreeing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned for being wrong about me. Also, your profile pic sucks, you get a perma ban for that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.










(lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying and failing. Leave now......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting a gif of yourself.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

Banned because...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have Skyrim, but never opened it. @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

BAnned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for innuendo. @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see what is going on here....hmm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I "see" things.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned, lmao.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned because.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is some shadiness going on in this thread. Perpetrators will be dealt with.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for adding to my paranoia.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for having paranoia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for owning every album released through No Limit Records.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because @Mc Borg knows no limits.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Except for that 50 daily post limit, eh? Bah dum tsss. 

Banned!


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for popping dreams.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joining this forum the same month and year as me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned for being in the state of Louisiana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hating haters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting that animation.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to get me to join this silly emoticon trend....not happening, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for giving in, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....you crazy girl, lol.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I bet you think this ban is about you! 






....(well it is) 
BANNED


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you think this is the real Quaid?

It is!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned some more.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned even more


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned the most


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for ninja banning , using the same reason.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by paul harvey.


Good Day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by The Lord Jesus Christ


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by God


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Lucifer.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Gabriel


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned by me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Castiel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Sam & Dean.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being ahead of @StephCurry in the ban rankings.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree with that ban.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned by Lobster Theremin


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Lobster Thermidor.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Jerry Seinfeld.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wearing a lobster shirt.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned by the lobster


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are killing this thread. @Alostgirl come save us.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for summoning the queen.

@Karsten Banned. :evil :banana :evil :banana


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

GET OUT!. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning her...thank you, she been doing the most lately.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!

Thanks for banning that guy, @Mc Borg.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I ban it all - Feist.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for having former ban powers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been trying to figure out what S.P.E.W stands for, lol.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Edit Banned for not being a Harry Potter Fan


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know now, lol. My girl loves Harry Potter, I should know.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you most definitely should. :bah


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for tryin to be gir


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a little house elf.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for summoning me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for showing up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the Christmas Song- Nat King Cole


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by that song jingle bells jingle bells


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for singing Christmas songs.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I am lostie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for watching Lost too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting them. I like seeing a good cat fight.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I think we need to invite @Worried Cat Milf and make it a _real_ cat fight triple threat! :twisted

I got $100 on WCM.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yep.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Oh fo sho.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned let the cat wars commence!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Let's!


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for kindness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I just can't even.... banned.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for not even.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not odd.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for 0.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a selfish pie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an elfish stye.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for McBorgin


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for posting after being banned


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being a mon rather than a man.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using the word "mon".


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing to me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Amon Tobin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for abstract reasons.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being too abstract


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being from the Lone Star State


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for popping in this thread too often.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being poppin'.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I guess there won't be any cat fights....sigh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. But there still will be a fight! :bah You wanna throws hands, boy? :bah :bah :bah


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because make love not war


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because eww... making love is gross!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying that, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying "Banned for saying that, lol."


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a recluse the last 27yrs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a gingerbread man at 26


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for releasing your public key


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I will release your photos soon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for attempting to stop my attempt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to attempt


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because numéro un y'a pas de secret !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you're a god


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for delusions


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for tanning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for sneaking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for long username


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for short username


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for medium username


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by university of maryland


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Tom Sawyer.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for making me believe your avatar will hug me but it never does : (


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by barbara walters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

banned for loitering


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for laundering...money.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Dirty ban-ana 
oooh 
dirty ban-ana 
oooh 

dirty ban-ana
oooh 
dirty ban-a-na 
let me be


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a dirty fruit


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned by jesus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend. Gtfo!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not having a reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving a reason


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned because your username backwards is noma -- a type of gangerene that eats away the face


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nerdy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spreading your germs around here.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for germophobia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a figment of my imagination.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a pigment of my contamination.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for contaminating things


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me a disease


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for pretending to be human.


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Banned for banning a pretend human.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a pork tree?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a random girl, smh.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for banning a random guy, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling your future boyfriend random.....girls these days....sigh.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because HE WISHES hahahahah haha hah hahah ha ha ha ha haha ha 
(Seriously, you should see the pm's Kastern sends me :S)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. I thought he only sends them to me :/


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned because you thought so


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I pray you guys are joking.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for being jealous


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Of what? Dead, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the father of this thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I prefer Godfather.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not abandoning your thread


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being good looking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking every guy is good looking.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I don't.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having a white Christmas.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned, not christian.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for complimenting. Thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being the reason pigs fly. Also, welcome


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I love this time of year.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I want a cookie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting such nonsense


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting nonsense 24/7


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking that @Alostgirl thinks all guys are good looking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting a guy who actually is super good looking, haha.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because dont make kevin mad now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he is well aware of my Gosling crush. :heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because yep.

@Alostgirl Banned because why would I get mad silly, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for secretly getting mad


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being high on love


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not finding your male counterpart, ALostBoy yet


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not finding your female counterpart, Amoon yet :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys are too cute.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned cuz I wanna eat him


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! I'm not for sale.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being out of stock


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Tom Brady


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Banned for having Rudolph as avatar.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for coming out of nowhere


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for no reason


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned from Heaven


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being in heaven.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

same thing banned for copying me and banned from God and jehovah


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned by Nazeem from the Cloud District


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Michael Buble Christmas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by pita bread *throws a stack*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Pizza Hut hands you a hot fresh pizza delivered to your door.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Ebenezer Scrooge.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Ebeneezer Goode.






Eezer Goode, Eezer Goode 
He's Ebeneezer Goode


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for your avatar containing a rhyme scheme.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an odd fella.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a yung fella.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for banning via Mobile Device


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned. None of your business why.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for number of years doing backflips


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that little old lady.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for living in a little old lady's cookie jar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joining this forum before me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you lots are my fav


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for putting me in a group, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a pink mood


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned no comment.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making a comment


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having Christmas spirit.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by The Boogie Man


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying random stuff, smh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for making it a big deal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my Christmas present better be on the way. Thank you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because their is no guarantee for Christmas


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Merriweather Post Pavilion. The album and the concert venue.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is dead af.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because New Kids on the Block had a bunch of hits. Chinese food makes me sick. And I think it's fly when girls stop by for the summer... for the summer. I like girls that wear Abercrombie and Fitch. I'd take her if I had one wish. But she's been gone since that summer... since that summer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to relive the past.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Billy Shakespeare wrote a whole bunch of sonnets.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because i told you not to take the pill


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being his supplier.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I like Kevin Bacon but I hate Footloose.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I like the remake better.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I actually haven't seen either. I've been quoting lyrics from this song:






xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to dissolve the thin line between this thread and the . thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Pouria19


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for uttering that forbidden name! That username shall be forgotten.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being pouria19


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because wut


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because wut


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in a place called cyberpunk. bruh..


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because I agree it's a lame name


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I agree as well. good job bruh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned By Hulk Hogan Energy Drinks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen, smdh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for taking it too seriously lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for taking it too seriously lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Gandalf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a young man smh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning a young guy as well same thing if you think 32 is old youre delusional. when you reach 80 that is when you get old.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being 26. I was there too. in 2010


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being young didnt say you were old lol. he banned you for banning a teenager, so I banned you for banning another fellow young man xD hahaaha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for explaining yourself, smh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whatever I say but banned again by Styles P and they show no shame.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned for explaining yourself, smh.


:eek I cant explain or talk about myself!? banned for being insensitive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me when I used that ban on someone else, lmao.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for quoting me when I used that ban on someone else, lmao.


oh I see how you are since 1995. shame on the mess banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what happened in 1995, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing what happened in 1995


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being born in 95.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being invisible


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being literally invisible.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having lots of blog entries


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having no blog entry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having uno blog entries.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disorderly conduct


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using those kind of words


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joining in August


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a mon..th banner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the matrix for too damn long....wake up.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's matrix upon matrix all the way down. There is no waking up. @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! You trapped as well I see, smdh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you're going to get whiplash with all of that head shaking, boi! :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Taylor Swift. 
We're just gonna shake shake shake shake shake shake...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

it off. Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Dumbledore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

The mirror of Erised shows you are dennab.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for riddles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Tom Riddle.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for saying things that I agree with :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you better hide under a table. lol. The Blade Runner fans are coming for us as we speak. :afr

(Glad I'm not the only one, haha)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> The Blade Runner fans are coming for us as we speak. :afr


But we're already under the table for not being star wars fans :afr
Plus, as a cyberpunk fan I have the right to dislike what I deem to be bad cyberpunk.

Banned from under the table.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol, I forgot about the Star Wars thing. To be fair, I only said that I haven't seen them, not that I didn't like them. So I may be safe on that front. You on the other hand. @[email protected]

Banned from out from under the table. (I had to use the bathroom)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for leaving me under this cold harsh table 
Also we need to build a bathroom down here if we're going to stay for long.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a bromance.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Aragorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Copado? You're cool, eh? Not cool enough to avoid this ban. :bah

Banned! Ha! :wife


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No reason needed.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a reason in itself. You lie!

Banned! :wife


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

There are two kinds of people in this thread. 
Those whom I ban.
And those whom I ban even more.


You're one of the latter. Banned! :bat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have more bans then you do posts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't sufficiently waved a rolling pin at people this week! :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being angry during this time of year.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning that rolling pin waving guy. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned np, I keep the peace around here.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned Seasons Greetings.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for cookie-cutterness.
^meant for kevdawg.
@copandomexicano
Banned by Hanukkah.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being on the naughty list.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being born on the naughty list.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for swimming in my tea.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being born. :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for using that emoticon too damn much.

@SamanthaStrange Banned, lol. I'm not much of a tea drinker only when I'm sick.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*throws germs at you*

Banned. Well, you're going to be sick now. :wife

*throws tea bags*

You're going to need those.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's weak. I expect more from a #2 banner. :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Vin Diesel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by my cousin Vinny.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by my cousin benji


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... Niko, it's your cousin! Let's go bowling!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because my name isnt Niko lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it is now! :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a problem child.

@CopadoMexicano Banned for being named Niko, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning my cousin Niko! :bah

Who is going to go bowling with me now? :crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Marisa Tomei.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Bing Crosby


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Crosby, Stills and Nash... and Young just to be safe.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by mc hammer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned (In Hammersmith Palais).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i want it all- feist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Want It All - Queen

(banned)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Dave Grohl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a negative person.......The sun is always shining you just have to get pass the clouds sometimes to see it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being a cynic


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

BaNnEd


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Blah, blah, banned. :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

BANNED! like a drug made in Japan. 

Thats the pain you feel 
you feel whenever you cant hang
not to say that you're not a cool fairy 
but whos to say that you're not 
i just know 
that i feel good 
when i get to ban you 
it takes my post count up


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Baa Baa Baaaaanned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a ban goat

baaaaa


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a candy cane.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Greatest banner of all time? Thanks for the (factual) compliment.

I still gotsta ban you, though! :wife :wife :wife
@SamanthaStrange
Banned for the quickness.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not making cookies with that rolling pin.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a sweet cookie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm locked out again. ;( 

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for bypassing post limits. REPORTED!  :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your smilies look like gumdrops. Tapatalk is a dark and evil place. How do you tapatalk people use this? lol 

Bye guys. *Waves* 



Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

fa-la-la-la-la-la-la-la banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a minty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a girl.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a gingerbread Kevin

on the Kelvin Scale 
Kevin Gingerbreads are baked at a temperature of 449.817 degrees.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao. Go to bed.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Banned for being in love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen. I've been banning teens for a long time.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the last time I checked damn you kevin getting in my way 
disrupting my plans
my ever so diabolical plans to give red medicine A TASTE OF HIMSELF!!! 


FOILED!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you'll get your chance one day.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because what are the chances?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned its like a 99% chance.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not spending enough money this holiday season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wish that was true, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wishing upon a star.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by cyber elfs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because when we exchanging gifts?


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's almost 24 hours later and we're still on the same page? You guys disgust me. :bah


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because your head just popped by a 44. magnum in your dream. :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned hey guys!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Oh... hey... guy... :bah

Jk, sup playa?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm exhausted.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you might want to step away from the back of that car then. @[email protected]


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I had Mc Borgnald's today. 

Got the Mc Nuggets 
quite tasty 

but banned for raising my cholesterol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That's weird. I tried to eat at flyingMint King today. But alas, my food kept flying away. Probably wasn't even real mint in those burgers anyway. :bah

Banned for the shoddy service. *leaves bad Yelp review*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Dear McBanned, 

We thank you for your review. 
We're very sorry for your distasteful, inconvenient experience and would like your feedback in improving our restaurant.

Our Prized,Primetime Emmy, Grammy, Tony, Academy Award Winning, Accolade Accumulating, Taste Bud Stimulating, Flame Broiled, 1.5 grams of trans-fat Juicy Mint Burgers are equipped with Grade-A sophisticated, cosmopolitan flying engines with innovative, state of the art landing gear specifically designed to fly into your mouth with every tender bite. 

Thank You 
FlyingKing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Geralto's Kebab Place is proud to serve all the customers who are disappointed with American food chains' quality of service.

Edit: banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to need a plane ticket and passport to eat there. lol. Unless you guys deliver? @[email protected]



flyingMint said:


> Dear McBanned,
> 
> We thank you for your review.
> We're very sorry for your distasteful, inconvenient experience and would like your feedback in improving our restaurant.
> ...


(LOL)

I guess I just wasn't keeping my mouth open long enough. I just got back from my second visit. I wasn't aware of the little airshow that they do before each bite. I'm going to delete my negative Yelp review and replace it with a positive one. Absolutely scrumptious cuisine you have there! My mint kit also detected the real thing!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because not after they cavity searched our delivery guy at your airport. He's still having nightmares.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that was fast! The TSA were bros (lol) and delivered it to me free of charge! Good deal. Good stuff too! I have a question, though. Was he flying on alien technology or is he from the future or something? If so, he shouldn't have stopped at the airport. @[email protected] Rookie mistake there.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yeah he is a cloned alien from the future in another dimension.
He says he used the airport because he wanted to blend in.

Banned for calling my delivery boy a rookie. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a rookie employer. :twisted

I gotta admit, though - you do have both @flyingMint and I both beat in the technology department. So you win on that alone. *puts up ad for wanted employees: multi-dimensional time/dimension travelling alien clones that _won't_ go to airports upon delivery*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Obama


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....what the hell did I just read over the last page? You guys are cray cray.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by all purpose flour


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making a gingerbread house for Christmas.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being edible

@Mc Borg :lol
By the way did you know that you are on our menu Mc Barg?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because we used to be the same age. How did you do that? :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by birthdays.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for joining in January of 2015.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the Christmas Holiday.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned Merry Christmas!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned Happy New Year!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by calendars and all that ****. 
@geraltofrivia
So I gotta pay to eat myself? **** outta here with that ****. :bah

(that dish in that picture actually looks really good)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned by calendars and all that ****.
> 
> )


:lol banned by Herbalife


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Herb Alpert.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I love Herb Alpert 

making bans in the rain 
i can't believe 
the joy it brings me


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for flying
@Mc Borg 
Well you can eat yourself raw if you don't want to pay. But don't expect me to cook you when you come back begging :bah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by grandmas fruitcake


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having been here 10 years before me


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having to get here ten years later


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

has banned himself by Willy Wonka.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not bringing enough cupcakes for the whole thread.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because last time you ate 98% of the cupcakes!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the corny gif, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. How's this for a corny gif?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with cats even though you're allergic, smh. That was cute though, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by cats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by rats


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

Banned for resounding amounts of gumdrop buttons!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging my body, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for singing in the shower.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I kinda stopped doing that weirdly.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Godzilla


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being random.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned cuz hi every1 im new!!!!!!! holds up spork my name is katy but u can call me t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m!!!!!!!! lol…as u can see im very random!!!! thats why i came here, 2 meet random ppl like me _… im 13 years old (im mature 4 my age tho!!) i like 2 watch invader zim w/ my girlfreind (im bi if u dont like it deal w/it) its our favorite tv show!!! bcuz its SOOOO random!!!! shes random 2 of course but i want 2 meet more random ppl =) like they say the more the merrier!!!! lol…neways i hope 2 make alot of freinds here so give me lots of commentses!!!!
DOOOOOMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <--- me bein random again _^ hehe…toodles!!!!!

love and waffles,

t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh. :wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because someone hacked his account, poor guy.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for hacking his account.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a hula dancing smiley.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned and the randomness continues......


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for a very particular, yet unnamed reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being here since the jump.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for swimming with sharks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I am a shark silly.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!










I'm out.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....bye, lmao.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You're banned from my hip hop thread. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....nah, lol. I welcomed everywhere.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because that gingerbread man is mine.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Betty Crocker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

...B A N N E D

...¯\_







_/¯

...........IN CENTURY GOTHIC
.........BY GOTHIC CUPCAKES' 
............AVATAR/SIGNATURE FUSION 
................AND ALSO BY BETTE DAVIS


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned By MTV's New Years Eve Party


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by that one time when Human Giant took over MTV for 24 hours and Aziz Ansari played an Aphex Twin video. Good times. 




@[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the Yalda night.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Alan Alda... at night. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by sleepy me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> ...B A N N E D
> 
> ...¯\_
> 
> ...


Haha that's amazing, thanks for that :b

*^ banned for being sleepy.*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for exposing my white dots. :wife

(I realized while adding those that I could have done that in GIMP, but I was too lazy to go back and do it, haha)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for winking. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting the man wink, smdh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for playing tiddlywinks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh this early, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for laughing that early.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joining the Christmas hat fad.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he's had that hat for a while now. lol. In fact, I think he might have been the first one to have it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for telling lies.....I saw no such thing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not paying close enough attention.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see everything.....everything.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wish I was an 80's pop single


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being alive in the 80's lol. I was, for a full 3 and half months! Take that! Ha!

(actually, I was alive longer now that I think about it lol)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for rubbing ur stone age in my face :b 

jk I love the 80s


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in Houston.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not living here lmao


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having a lowercase f and an uppercase M in your username.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being younger than me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I swear you've been in the 8,000 post range for the longest f-ck, lol. Maybe it just seems like that.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the cookie monster


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Snuffleupagus. 

(@kevin001 - it'll probably be a month until I hit 9000. And yes, I do intend to make a stupid "over 9000!" joke.)


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Banned for planning stupid jokes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for creating the longest running SAS meme.

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Banned for that creepy avatar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for rating a good song 1/10.

;P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not sure what song you're referring to but I'm sure it sucks, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. This one:






You better rate it higher. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I would never listen to this song in my personal life......1/10 sounds about right....the 1 is for the girls in the video, lmao.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned! :wife :wife :wife

You guys have bad taste. :lol The bassline alone is 8/10. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm more into vocals I guess.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I like vocals too. Honestly, I could see how someone wouldn't like that song, but 1/10? xD It's not that bad.

Banned for being Christmas gift giving baller status.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Thats ok because your banning my mom
my mom, 
doesn't care 
lifes a party 
you're a borg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by your mom
@Mc Borg 1/10
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thats a weird song lol 

I give it a 5/10 simply because it's strange but I don't mind it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@geraltofrivia
Banned because I know that you don't have enough bandwidth to watch that video. lol.

@flyingMint
I can respect that. Maybe I do have bad taste.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my bandwidth. 
I do have enough bandwidth to watch videos. :bah I watch on low quality so I won't have to wait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned banding widths, LET THEM GO!

Boy if you don't
@Mc Borg maybe *I *have bad taste lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Band because band widths are band for a reason. Mind your own business.
@Mc Borg you don't have bad taste :hug
I think you're the artist type given the movies and songs you like. I mostly like movies like Avengers and songs like Gangnam Style lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Band for banding me for not banding my business


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned with bandwidth by a band's width.












geraltofrivia said:


> Banned by my bandwidth.
> I do have enough bandwidth to watch videos. :bah *I watch on low quality so I won't have to wait.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That explains the 1/10 rating then. Tell 'em @Overdrive. 
I don't really believe that I have bad taste, lol. I like what I like. Other people like what they like. I was just messing around. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for measuring band widths
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for wishing death on a cool person (i.e. you )


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a nice top 10. I particularly enjoyed the Coltrane songs. And because I also agree.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Barakiel @Mc Borg

:squeeze
He's one lucky guy to have such friends. I no longer wish him death 

Also banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

@*Mc Borg* lol banned, i don't think @*geraltofrivia* could tell the difference between the 720p version and the 144p version. As for the song, i give it a 3/10.

Edit.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for giving 3/10 to a song that my friend likes. That song is a 10/10 :bat

Also, research shows that human ear cannot distinguish between anything more than 128kbps. Those who think 320kbps or lossless stuff sound better are wrong. 
Source: me :bat

Edit: Double banned for removing "soundwise". Like I can't even tell the difference visually? :bat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Really? I figured there would be a huge difference. 

Banned because... ouch. xD Nothing above 5/10 from 4 people. I rate it like 8/10. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because is this ban intended for me or @Overdrive?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Also, research shows that human ear cannot distinguish between anything more than 128kbps. Those who think 320kbps or lossless stuff sound better are wrong.
> Source: me :bat
> 
> Edit: Double banned for removing "soundwise". Like I can't even tell the difference visually? :bat


I hope you're joking about the 320vs128 cannot be distinguish by the human ear lol, as for the 320 vs lossless i agree.

Yeah sorry, this only was for the audio quality of the sound.

And banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for coming back to life.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Really? I figured there would be a huge difference.
> 
> Banned because... ouch. xD Nothing above 5/10 from 4 people. I rate it like 8/10. :lol


Banned, yeah not really, the only difference is in the percussions, the clap and the hihats. The clap lose some attack and punch in the 144p version, for the hihats in the 144p version, less sharpness and less clarity.

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing Math class


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It was for @Overdrive. edit. Ah I see.

Banned by a live version of that song. Your guys' ears are broke. lol. What specifically don't you like about it? My guess is the distorted vocals/melodies. I need to get to the bottom of this, lol.

Maybe this will help you appreciate it more (no distorted vocals). 





Oh, and hi @Amon. Welcome back.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for greeting my back


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not rating that song. :wife


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned, i don't really like it, i don't feel it sorry man, those are your taste not mine.
If you like it, well fine .
I've listen some other songs from the band, i really dig this one :


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> What specifically don't you like about it? My guess is the distorted vocals/melodies. I need to get to the bottom of this, lol.


The weird way they sing. *hides under the table*



Overdrive said:


> I hope you're joking about the 320vs128 cannot be distinguish by the human ear lol


My research methods are robust and my finding unfalsifiable. If you disagree my bat is more than willing to explain my methods to you :bat

(But seriously, I have cheap earphones and I added a few 128 and 320 songs to a playlist and tried to guess which ones are which but couldn't. That lead me to the conclusion that they are indistinguishable by human ear and therefore I converted all my 320kbps files to 128kbps because I needed more space. )


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> My research methods are robust and my finding unfalsifiable. If you disagree my bat is more than willing to explain my methods to you :bat
> 
> (But seriously, I have cheap earphones and I added a few 128 and 320 songs to a playlist and tried to guess which ones are which but couldn't. That lead me to the conclusion that they are indistinguishable by human ear and therefore I converted all my 320kbps files to 128kbps because I needed more space. )


Banned ok lol, well if you don't see the difference between each one that's fine , your HDD will thx you later.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my HDD


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm back momentarily.



geraltofrivia said:


> The weird way they sing. *hides under the table*


Haha, that's what I figured and I definitely can see how some wouldn't like the vocal melodies. *plays table tennis on top of table*
@Overdrive
Yeah, I know. I'm just trying to understand why it's being rated so low. lol. Like I said, I can see how people would dislike it. I'm just not seeing how it's a 1/10 :lol I don't like a lot of music but it would take a truly terrible song (a recording of cats fighting with pots and pans banging in the background) to be rated so low. xD

Alright. Now goodnight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting people to listen to crappy songs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because brace for the incoming rolling pin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are killing this once prestigious thread, smdh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

You sir are banned. *rolls mustache*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope you put Christmas lights on your house this year.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because we don't celebrate the Christmas but if it helps the prestige of this thread I will do it ASAP.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not celebrating Christmas.....gtfo! And yeah go do it, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I want to see your actual house lit up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Holiday Time brand string of lights. no match for C9 bulbs multicolored or all Clear.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know nothing about lights, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for not being holiday educated.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the Grinch.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing about lights and at the same time telling people to light up their house, smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a cyberpunk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by cyberpunk police


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a cyberpunk.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being punk im not a meanie im a nicy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for linking your Skype to your profile while not being a cyberpunk.

*EDIT: banned for typing too fast*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for typing too slow and being my age and being a cupcake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being a cupcake, lmao.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm not a cupcake :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol. I love this thread.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because everybody should also be a cupcake:frown2:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because no way. I'm a Qottab.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I woke in heaven in the morning, with a big BAN on your face!


----------



## Lester Roquefort (Nov 29, 2016)

Banned for quoting song lyrics.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being new here


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hey number one banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

hey UnDeRrAtED banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hey whats up cool person? banned.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I got nothing better to do, so I ban you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh ok i see a banned


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned you for all long it took me to scroll to the bottom of this page.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you didn't have to scroll down that far :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the NFL and bans everyone on this page.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not giving a reason and for drinking all of the pop in the thread.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by christmas cupcakes


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Seasonally banned.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because hi !, nice to meet you sir.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

bnnd fr stlng th vwls


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

banned for typing like that


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for taking the red pill.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking both pills.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking pills


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for pretending you've never been to a pill party....we all know bro, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because Lloyd Christmas says pills are good.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hey I love that movie, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because you love too much of that movie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusing me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for misunderstanding


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting blood


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for suspicion without concrete evidence


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we have tons of evidence. We know!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whatever lol banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for denying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I agree.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because I disagree.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for banning for no reason.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Listen Kevatar 
I could ban your group 
or I could do something unspeakably horrible to you and your friends

your choice


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for posting gifs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not posting gifs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned good morning kevin..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for winking at me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning a wink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for early morning randomness.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning of not letting me be random.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Well, since I can't ban you for not having a festive avatar.... since you do....

Banned for your avatar having no presence of a SANTA HAT

SANTA

HAT


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for following the santa hat trend and not being an elf.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for NOT having a santa hat, lmao.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having two Santa hats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I only have one head silly.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for not having an elf hat.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Santa hat's are cooler.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned because santas hats are more common


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being special


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being special.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for also being special


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thanks bro.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for "FSociety" and a cookie avatar.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not liking cookies!!!


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned for being in a *****y mood.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being moodless.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Paxil.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for Rudolph


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being just like all those mean reindeer who discriminated against Rudolph.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

look here sugar queen, banned!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey you, yes you! you're banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a vanilla frosted cupcake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning pastries


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

ha you're banned man. i don't even know who you are. maybe that's why you're banned. who even let you in here? banned for username that rhymes with yes in jewish. if amen is actually yes in jewish, i'm not sure if that is correct. banned for making me doubt my correctness! get out of here!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making another account


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't think he did. Maybe so.....hmm.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Christmas


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being male...ugh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hating men


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for judging the judge


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned Merry Christmas Boo Radley.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I have run out of reasons


----------



## LucasPSI (Dec 23, 2016)

Banned for putting a Christmas hat on your icon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you ain't cool unless you have one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also not being cool.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you're a Kevin, therefore you are by default cool.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because tell me something I don't know, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting coal


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to steal all the gifts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hoping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying Christmas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing gifts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this thread died


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the reason why.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for scaring them off


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm too cute to scare people off.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because this thread will never die


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having hope!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being like a cockroach that won't die.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always being busy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for rarely having avatars


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for still having a Santa hat on.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because last year I left SAS after Christmas and still had my Santa had on when I came back in the middle of the year.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned or being 25


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being free


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not paying for dinner


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I never pay. Paying is uncool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cheap


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I think we are having a ban reason crisis. That's why this thread is dying.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by mr. froggy


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

banned for no reason


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the holy bible


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because sausages.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yeah I know, lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

@Neo Banned for using GIF
@Kevin001 banned for being fast.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being tired.....can't be having that.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not having it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a guy....ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ughing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being invisible.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being sick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for kicking a man when he is down, smdh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because when else do you kick a man?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned and kicked :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because as I said we are going through a ban reason crisis.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I blame you, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blaming others


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I blame you too!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for blaming others


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for a reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting this thread closed


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being easy to figure out


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being quite the opposite


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the kind comment


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Amon! Funny seeing you here.

Banned back to . thread where you belong.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for leaving but not leaving


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving but not leafing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by wolfs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the tea maker


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for the making of tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the tea pourer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with tea


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being obsessed with number 1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being #666


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by toucan sam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for frogging around


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Amon said:


> Banned for not being #666


Banned because I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for proving me wrong


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the ban reason crisis


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not ending the crisis


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because we aren't going to end this crisis, this crisis is going to end us.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping right nao


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making me look for "nah" memes for 15 minutes. But I couldn't find a good one. 
Now I'm sleepy. Good night.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying goodnight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned goodnight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting in this thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for not wrestling the mall shoppers down to the ground!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting them get away


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having an avatar.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having soo many posts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for having soo many posts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for copying me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being trapped here for more than 12yrs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lol. banned for barely being here for one year


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I make 2yrs next week.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Mr. Monopoly


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I came to see how my lovely thread is doing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving it to rot.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for letting it rot


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for letting it rot


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having a dancing avatar. Get with it girl! :wife @twistix knows what's up.

:bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having that avatar.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having that avatar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Lord Of The Rings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by onion rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by EA Sports


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned point blank period.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned period point blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned periodically pointed blanks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned periodically by blank points


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Banned for being in this thread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for joining in 2010 six years after I joined.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being one of the ancient ones.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being a newbie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because thanks even though it feels like I've been here for years, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oh ok. banned by University Of Penn State


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for associating me with that awful school.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living in a teepee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm about to roll your home with teepee, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me roll my eyes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for rolling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rolling in the deep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for in the deep rolling


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

deep banned for the rolling in


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

rolleep ding fin oth banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rolling on McBorg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the rolling pin squad.








:wife


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i love that avatar!!!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling crappy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the same.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for redundancy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sabantha'd 

(lol)

I'm not the first one who has used that am I?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because where'd you get the avatar and how did you do it!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for asking questions.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my favorite female sas member


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being strange


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. wth I just confessed my feelings and...ouch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having favorites, lol. :heart


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a pretty green lady


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being my least favorite. :bah

(jk)
@flyingMint
I found it on google. Gifs will work as long as the file isn't too big.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my brother from another mother. You, Samantha, me and @geraltofrivia are a family if you remember


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@*Alostgirl* Banned.



@*Mc Borg* Banned for knowing things.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being perfect


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being ridiculous. Are you drunk? Lmao.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

^^banned for being lost
^banned for ninjaing me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because in a room full of beauties, I'd still stare only at you xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Banned for posting right before I was going to
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because when I see the mirror, a stunning lady stares back at me. I won the genetic lottery yo. *flips hair*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, gurl! I LOVE your green hair.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned for being a small time trickle without the mountains of Singapore your home


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what is singapore? I was born and raised in Guatemala smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I'm done here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, bye


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banalana


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a boy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a mortal


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a lost mon.


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Banned for being the chosen one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being white medicine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know who you really are.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not sharing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not asking.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for nothing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bizzanned dawg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for dance moves


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not getting me a Christmas gift.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I guess those germs I threw at you actually worked. xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yeah, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a found boy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Drink your tea. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned because I will soon, lol.

@Alostgirl Banned because the credit goes to God.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because nothing greater than God


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for mentioning @scarpia.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am not American


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being American, smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being a fellow asian xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for flower avatars


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for xmas avatars. xmas is over


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because Christmas is not over! Do you know how long is the new year's holidays in Iran? 2 weeks! One week off for everyone. 2 weeks off for schools and universities. :boogie
New Year's holidays are not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

okay thanks pouria, my classes presume next week:/ banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a college teen.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for dodging flying unicorns while making pancakes and pasta.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being schizo.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not liking trump.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Kerroppi


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned for taking too much xtc


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for that avatar, smdh.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

banned Ltblk007
*
*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have officially lost your mind.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because thx, i just noticed i've lost my keys.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Overdrive said:


> Banned because thx, i just noticed i've lost my keys.


Banned for losing your keys. It will be lifted when you find them.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing them


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spreading germs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the source


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for going near the source


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling me at the last minute


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being fast enough


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for time traveling


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for space traveling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being here longer than me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having 10 times the number of my posts despite that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Dick Clark


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned by a koala


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Keegan


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that reason!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not understanding the power of the koala.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being powerless


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to use a plasma grenade


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a Grunt.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Antonio BANderas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for escaping from prison


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for dropping the soap in prison.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying the forbidden word


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm finally going to overthrow that toaster guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are all bat sh*t crazy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. &#129415;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned! :twisted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the both of you for being evil.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fammed. Sup fam.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yall about to get banned for real.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Banned

@someone @Needs @to @cop @that @name.

edit: LOL! We found our master.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for summoning it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because @Banned is @permabanned. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting it banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for multiple reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Banned


.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was right....you guys are killing this glorious thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking this thread was ever glorious


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned


.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I knew I forgot something at the store. Roach spray.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to kill Mcroach


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm officially 7th banner. Now I can finally leave. I love you guys. Bye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned bye see you in a few minutes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banend because sarcasm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for remaining a mystery. who are you?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because he's amonymous.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned he is just a mon.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning other banners....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for wanting to lack off life


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Barakiel said:


> Banned for wanting to lack off life


banned for making no sense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there are lot of people here that make no sense, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being right lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being left


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting via a mobile device


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Yogi Bear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having animals ban 4 u


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being an amonaly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I've been banning people for way too long.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse of new year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4ever


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned 4eva


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4evur


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned forever.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished to Pluto


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned just for 2day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bringing the wrong plate


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being aggressive. smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning everyone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by just me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by just me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for randomness


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because why you gotta be so mysterious xD


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for asking the user above u why...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having thousands of friends


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having thousands of souls trapped.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using thousand instead of 1000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pretending to be human


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> banned for using thousand instead of 1000
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for failing at being a grammar nazi.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a popturt


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking pepsi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to join the ban clique.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for trying to join the ban clique.


Banned for trying to be a hipster

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for quoting me and for being a noob, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Noyb


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its awesome to be a noob. I am a noob at a lot of things xD


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being lost again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because love is like the wind you can't see it but you can feel it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to spread noobism


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being a 12 year old Cod player who teabagged my mother.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a popturd


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an eggtart


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for stalking my profile

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a tart


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for hurting my feelings

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because it takes 9 months to grow a baby.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using the wrong seeds


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for weak pull out game

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not using protection.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being toasted


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for thinking I use protection

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Amon said:


> Banned for not being toasted


Banned for racism

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for planning to be a teen dad. too young m8!
@Amon
I am brown/already toasted banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a cannibal


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for sexual segregation 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a ponytail/long hair


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for jealousy

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being cleopatra's soulmate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned banned


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being a Trump supporter

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being un americain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Trump in disguise


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because nothing more deceptive than your tacos


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for doubting the wall #makeamericagreatagain

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attacking the tacos


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you will be the first to be deported


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting my tacos deported


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because tacos are sexy 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you and poptarts should both be deported to banville. I need more ppl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for seeking assistance in banning


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for sharing anxiety and crippling depression

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the reason god exists


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being the reason Satan exist

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating wheat bread


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for eating burnt bread

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for picking bread like a bird


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for insulting the son of a shepherd!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being sweet like honey.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for seducing other members

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for engaging in sinful acts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for creating popfarts.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for watching 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for changing post!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for double posting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for watching some forbidden stuff


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for having a valid point 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for agreeing with her


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having black hair


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not being presented in widescreen


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for fapping to this material

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in 4:3 aspect ratio


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for lack of HD

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what! men....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a CD player


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for dissing a poor budget

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the same age as me


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for knowing too much info!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being weirdos


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not realizing he's one of us


Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my role model in life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for denial 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am a SHE.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for accepting a ban that wasn't your ban in the original ban

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse iam a he
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for love

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for hate


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for nudity

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for assuming my identity

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a god


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for a reason

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for cheating on your wife!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for watching 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. i have too much dignity for that!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned. I wasn't the only one who lost connection for like 10 mins right?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned same. i was jsut able to log back in to sas


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for loosing connection....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wearing Tom Cruise' mom's shoes.

Yeah, it wasn't working for me either.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Wow, banned for crashing the server guys

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for reading a bible


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for ressurecting a dead chat 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for talking to the queen


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not following me sooner 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for talking to a pastry.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for talking to a tartboy


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for talking to me 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for talkign to me!!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for overreacting xD

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not overreacting


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not accepting private messages

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to slide into the pms.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for referencing recent pop culture 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned try again


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned this message system kind of sucks

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because why?


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned it won't let me send a message, then it says only send 3 every 30 mins or something

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse of blaming message system
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doing the fusion dance.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching dragonball....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being asian


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being american
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am not


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being Jamaican.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannned for being a human
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being aggresive, just take some cookies and milk.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because dubstep > techno.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im here to do that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a frieza fan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for that avatar. time to change it m8


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being always sweet


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because sweet is my middle name xD but thans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning to this thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for farting bananas


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannned for using a flower as your avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching DBZ.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not watching anime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being aggressive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being european
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i am not european!


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because 
*I´m Gonna Send You to Outta Space 





 *


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by island def jam music group


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because @[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]






(Also, I was joking about the dubstep thing in case you thought I was serious. lol)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because happy new year


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for too nice of a ban. :bah

(Happy New Year to you too  )


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

lol banned i know, everything is for fun here


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for that outrageous and bizarre profile pic:/


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because 
* Nthng ‎- 1996*


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i was born in 1897


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't believe I've been here for almost 2yrs....damn.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because I can't believe I've been here for almost 4yrs....damn.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because you guys never sleep

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using tapatalk.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I can't believe I've been here for almost 1 day....damn.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Should we tell the new member about the fifty...nah.

:twisted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is no rule in the land of tapatalk.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned. The fifty what now?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because oh, yeah, duh. Never mind. xD

50 posts a day limit. I saw that had just over 50, so I figured you'd be getting locked out soon.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned. You can only do 50 post a day?! Why?! I think I just wasted a majority of them on here.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse of not knowing about 50 post limit perday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing about it


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for having a vigina and not telling us


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because vigina? Lmao.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being on sas forum 24/7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being here since 2015
@Overdrive I have many things that you don't know about @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that wanna be Gohan....thanks.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned because I haven't banned you in a long long long time.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by frank sinatra


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning an old friend.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not keeping in touch

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a rebellious teen.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for following the crowd

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disrespecting your elders.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for giving children social anxiety 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating a choclate bar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for stealing Mariah Carey's backing track for her New Years Eve performance.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating to much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for joining February 2012


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for walking strangely


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using egypt´s ancient god´s name as your user name
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing to your superior


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that you are something that u aren´t
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking wrong


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not thinking at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing your exams


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i rarely fail in exams
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being online


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being awake late nights
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for resisting arrest


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse its middle of day here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's middle of the night everywhere


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have to change my avatar today.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because me too.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i wont change mine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you should.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for telling him what to do


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that was more of a suggestion than a command.

2016 is officially banned. Happy 2017 guys.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you will make good friends with @Going crazy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning that name.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you'd make good friends with @I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'll pass.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating my avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because stop being agressive


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No! Banned super aggressively! 
:bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah !!!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because How dare you.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for trying to keep the peace

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a breezy tart


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining team aggressive! :bah *high-fives aggressively*

:bah


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being a pervert

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a pervert. team gentleman!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for racial segregation. Team Justice!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am an aggressive princess


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I'm a motherf***ing king!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by James Madison


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Billy Madison. 
@Alostgirl

No, that's me! (╯@[email protected])╯︵ ┻━┻.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are cray cray.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i agree


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned cause haters gonna hate

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by 50 cent for disliking the strong dislike


Ps. Im a lover not a hater. Much love


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being sexist


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being feminist

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the F.B.I.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being racist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an angry teen.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having more posts than me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned ebcause i will be 20 soon! aint no teen


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for sounding even more like a teen

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by eddie murphy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i am a young adult and deserve to be treated as such!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for disrespecting your elders

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i am elder than you!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I'm pretty sure I'm more elder than you xD

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, i was born in april 1997. i am elder


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because crap you're right I'm a June baby, dang you old

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by angry cupcake.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am as sweet as honey and as feisty as a chilli and dat rhymes


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because it totally does

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because roses are red, violets are blue, frozen cold is my pen, hold it won't you? k weirdest poem of the centuru


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because your bars were fire

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned right this instant
is this pop of a tart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by chicken salad.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because nothing is more savage then getting banned by chicken salad

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in a rap battle with a Toaster Strudel.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for my being my boi 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my boy


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for trying to fit in 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because men are an alien species that i have yet to understand


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because you're not mulan

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am princess jasmine


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for racial preference

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I look like jasmine, cant help it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't want to take off my Santa hat


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because a whole new world is now stuck in my head 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what world is stuck in your head and why


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for that awful avatar.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because a star just blew up in my brain

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because princess jasmin needs an aladdin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a galaxy in your head 
@Alostgirl 
You look kinda like her


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being thirsty, by Moana is hot!!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@geraltofrivia what is that character's name in the pic?

all of u are banned for being meat eaters


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for ignorantly assuming my diet

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because her name is Moana but I haven't watched the cartoon.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because me neither but I really want to

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I look like moana? mind blown


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for getting too cocky

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
@Alostgirl Banned because that photo of you looks very much like her. The one you had when I first skyped you. The one in your goodreads.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I did not know everyone here was already so close o.o

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing the ban thread secrets


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. oh god that profile pic! cringe worthy. anyways so yeah, why is everyone talking about moana lol, I need to watch that movie soon I guess


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being up so late.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being too fast

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because moana's hair is goals


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by chicks wearing hats.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for believing in unrealistic standards for women

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because moana's tan is gorgeous. k I will stop now xD


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for developing a crush on a cartoon character 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having crushes on cartoon characters
@Alostgirl Banned because I wish I could post that photo of you so everyone could see. Your hair and skin color is very similar to her.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because you should totally do it

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I look uninteresting, lol
@geraltofrivia

Banned because no thanks! No! lol


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because don't be modest I'm sure you look somewhat interesting 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse of seeing sky as blue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the sea is blue too


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because water is blue


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having @Alostgirl's picture printed out/framed on your wall.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a man


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse the carefully observing whats the color of water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Husqvarna chainsaws are orange.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because trump is orange


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not having your messages cleared out 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that inbox is orange.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having more posts per day than me damn


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because try again pop tarts xD

all of you are banned because....i said so


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for mass banning


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a ninja


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for insulting ninjas

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for insulting ninja insulting ppl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because we need a revolution


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I second that!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a machine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being jamaican

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being 25
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I'm not jamaican


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not living on planet earth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being 25? idk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not being Mars


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not being true to your feelings 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being mexican


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I am not Mexican I just kind of look it

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse of having a long hair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because my hair is luxious

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning pops


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for describing ur hair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being jealous

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in west asia!


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're Goku


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not being a part of dragon Ball z

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because do you like egg tarts?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i love dbz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I never had egg tarts

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having SA!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for hitting below the belt!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for talking about belts...:O


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for having weird fantasies

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, no I dont! smh


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being aggresive, Ares is on your side.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for saying an Ares would help an Aries

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing she's an Aries


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for walking fast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because you'rr too slow

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I wonder how much non-banners hate us for being in the New Posts section all the time


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned we must blow up their notifications

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im using a phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned same

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im using uc browser
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned I haven't used that in years 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned what do u use?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned, a potato box


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating a potato
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned now I use Tapatalk on my phone

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i will try it too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for constantly posting on here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for constantly posting on here


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for constantly posting on here


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for constantly posting on here (I'm sorry it looked like we were doing a thing)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a child, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being sick


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Sammuel L. Jackson


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being another latino with anxiety, let me be a rare breed son,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for appearing out of nowhere

@CopadoMexicanoBanned for banning that creature that banned a sick man.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

youre banned for being the ****ing father of this thread,


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having that boondocks avatar anymore....that sh*t was atrocious, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Another socially anxious Latino checking in. Sup fam.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because latino invasion


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...where is the pesticide?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being racist. get out!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for being a hater, kevin *hostile tone*


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living south of the Mason-Dixon line.

Okay, this thread is too busy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sigh I love you guys, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the love is mutual yo
@Karsten loves u the most


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by bread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for causing cavities.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by baby chicken


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a cute penguin.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a brownie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aren't mixed babies the cutest? Sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for starting that nonsense again. Perma-banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't help it....trying to see what my future kids will look like.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for letting Dr. Strange just steal your image like that


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

@Kevin001 Banned for cutting in line


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for letting Kevin cut you off in line


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a walking taco.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because mixed babies are cute. my future babies <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Rosemary's Baby.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by billy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a Joaquin taco full of walking tacos.










lolz


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

HOW IN TARNATION 

LMFAO 

banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This was standard bannage back in the old ban days. You young ban whippersnappers! :wife So banned! You guys don't know what you missed out on, haha. Back when images were allowed in sigs on this site. It was so fun to use a person's signature against them in a ban. Aw, the old days of this site.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I keep thinking you're a new member for some reason lmao

banned for paving the way for insignificant banners like me


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I never been more inspired to be banned 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for only being here for a few days and surpassing a good portion of the regulars in this thread. You'll probably be #1 banner before me, lol.
@flyingMint Probably because I left and only came back recently, haha.
Nah, the new school of banners is alright... I guess. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

F***ing Banned! :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for profanity


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for snitching @Mc Borg I can already tell that your generation was legendary and will never be forgotten, I salute you in all your worthwhile banning!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using motorola phone

Sent from my AirPhoneS5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both banned for using tapatalk.....gtfo.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for too much dankness

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by dank yo

Mad dank yo


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for shaking your head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for shaking your own hand. Wtf.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for overreacting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not winning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a diary


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i have never had diary
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having one


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse of having neck pain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for rarely posting.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for posting all the time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for keeping tabs on me.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having aporn tab open right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah not now, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse you just closed it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the NSA


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being the opposite of nsa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for posting that


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for returning to this site, lol.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for never leaving this site.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i have never seen you post on sas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing about her awesomeness.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not telling us about her awesomeness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she is a cool older chick that likes mma....enough said.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for saying that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having an age, location, or any blogs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from the U.S


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from the other dimension.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned how can someone not have age?/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being aggressive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not being aggressive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for sleep policing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping like a baby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for acting like a baby.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for baby talk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a badass avatar.


----------



## Papalou (Jan 3, 2017)

Banned for letting an older member ban you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob and banning me.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's quiet in here.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because the quiet was nice while it lasted

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing the noise.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being an old man

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm young bro, lol.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I'm sure you're not that young 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kevin is prehistoric


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because who can deny a talking taco

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being teenagers.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for having a beer gut and receding hairline

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Kevin is basically Homer Simpson :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my body is not bad, lol.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being in denile through your midlife crisis

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still going through puberty.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for child abuse

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse today is tuesday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's 2017


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking its still 2016
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i sleep atleast 8 hours each night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for lying.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling me a liar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always being aggressive, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im angry and agressive all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a typical teen.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a typical old man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I might look younger than you, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you are killing this ****ing thread! :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for your aggressive gif
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning his a** thanks...phew he was getting out of control.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm only saying to you what you say to me every other day, lol!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for going insane.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. We're not insane. We're just aggressive. Team aggression/aggressive to be exact :bah

Agghhh!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Don't go chasing ban falls listen to the mons and the borgs that your used to


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having an animated avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poisoning the Royal Clown


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not stopping it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling crappy.....enough! Lol.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being optimistic 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm here for the people.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you're not here for me, though. :crying:
@flyingMint
Banned for the tweaking of TLC lyrics.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing avatars


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using the same avatar for the last 20 years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging him.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having more blog entries than me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you don't have any lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being 175 cm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm bigger, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being 188cm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned keep going, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i will stop here u are 180cm tall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being wrong, smh. Good try though.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for browsing internet without a browser
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for sharing my mood


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im so aggressive i wanna explode
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being aggressive. It's your fault @Mc Borg with your team aggressive stuff! :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned aggressively..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned passive-aggressively. :bah


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned peacefully

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in texas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg I wish.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wishing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying to make him not wish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for posting via mobile device.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting via the matrix.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using that avatar again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I do what I please.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse your avatar cant stop moving
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for static avatar.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for taking the red pill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joining the good side


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching matrix more than 10 times

Sent from my AirPhoneS5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking the blue pill.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for doubting my choice

Sent from my AirPhoneS5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking Algebra 1


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im studying derivatives

Sent from my AirPhoneS5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

f'(you) = banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because wd-40 is your favorite fragrance.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not stating a reason


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because who needs a reason to ban

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a poisoned pop tart


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because you still want to taste me

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being vulgar to your king


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by elmo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being green


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's not easy being green.






@poptart2489
I bought pop-tarts today, inspired by your name. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Mcberg


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

all of u banned aggressively


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned ever more aggressively! :wife


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned with a machete


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for discouraging the tweaking of TLC lyrics


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned with a machate


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by machete spray.

(only battle rap fans with get this lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for defiance


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a precious little snowflake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by walking pizza.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a beautiful beast


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a beautiful person.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by your aggressive homie


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned by your passive aggressive stalker

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have a stalker? who?


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

@Mc Borg glad to be a inspiration xD

Banned because I would never give up my *****

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a pastry


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being a racist

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because  I am no such thing!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because of course, you just only prefer Tacos over anything else

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I prefer all foods which I can inhale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating Mcbergs toenail soup


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being a food ****

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ban myself for such rude words

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a violent poptart


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I need help 😭

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a violent dude!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not getting out of the way

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving a mess


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for volunteering to help me clean up

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being lazy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being critical of other's work ethic


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for defending my way of life

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being Toaster Strudel.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being spoiled your whole life

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned _for_ being a Toaster Strudel.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned _for_ randomly italicizing the word for


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for taking my ban

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for taking_ my_ ban. 
@flyingMint
It wasn't random - it was contextual. :wife


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for making flyingMint your waifu

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what in the illuminati hell is a waifu lmao


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for quoting the internet 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned whats a waifu!!!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned are you serious?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Boy, I'm dead serious 

Banned! :haha


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

I don't think I'm mentally prepared right now to explain what a waifu is
Banned

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Fine, google is my best friend. 

banned!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

I hope you are prepared for the truth 
Banned

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banaifu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I feel like I'm at some geek convention or something, lmao.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not accepting who you really are inside

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for posting that, lmao.

@poptart2489 Banned.....um.......apex predator?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a nerd.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse you have watched all 15 seasons of family guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because false. I don't think I've even seen an entire episode of Family Guy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a cyborg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for watching Prison Break. Now that is a show that I did watch every season of.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i watched it all too and it was awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I like Prison Break.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse who doesnt like prison break!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the easter bunny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the new kid on the block.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning a legendary froggy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're legendary.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking im a kid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for barely being legal.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for acting like an old man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for acting like a child, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying to take alot of years of my age
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, rumor has it, carbon dating places Kevin's real age at around 10,000 B.C. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...you mean my knowledge? Yep you're right.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not having enough knowledge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not paying attention in class


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i sleep most of them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned Get it together lack!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i cant my life´s a mess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned :hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being caring, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not drinking enough water


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> Banned :hug


banned thank you for the hug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning that mon above you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a kelvin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

FINALLY SOMEONE CATCHES ON AND CALLS HIM KELVIN LIKE THE KELVIN TEMPERATURE SCALE!

banned for making me proud!
@lackofflife banned, any time buddy any time


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a happy hamburger. You're about to be eaten bro.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because them emoticons have to go.....


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in neverland, smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because them emoticons are stayin'


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by emoticons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned where the f-ck am I? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being abducted by aliens.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned ok......I'm out, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being out


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because you better stay out

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by XT1650


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by pc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for skipping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by leg day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having a sleep pattern. Do you even sleep bro? @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by sleep, bro. 
@Mc Borg Banned. Who the f*** is Jeff?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using foul language


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ****ing telling him not to use the ****ing f word
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for referring to me as "him". :blank


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

****ing banned by Jeff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *creates a Jeff group*...Actually, I'll do that later. I'm too lazy right now. Haha.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned by sleep, bro.
> @Mc Borg Banned. Who the f*** is Jeff?


Hi JeffStrange. Someone hasn't read the last few pages of the "." thread. :bah DOn't make me bring back team aggression/ive! :wife

@Jeffofrivia
Banned for analyzing my sleep patterns. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Jeffrey Jefferson.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i didnt even look at ur name lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being oblivious.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Jeff Feels It All.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeffed for Jeffing! :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating Jif


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Jefferson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a weenie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a snowflake


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a hacker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a snowflake hacker


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a snowman hacker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a peasant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the Pink Panther


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing heels


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for being a nocturnal animal.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned just because.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being Frosty the Snowmon.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for throwing snow at banners
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, a snowball fight!! i wanna play i wanna play!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to fit in.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being aggressive towards me.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i have never been calm like this to anyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being calm


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching tv while browsing internet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a MONster.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for emphasizing the Mon syllable like we are in a digimon show

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Kellogs pop tarts


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because they're CRAZY GOOD!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for showing your age.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned is my age hanging out again?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally posting your age.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for staring at my age 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being paranoid.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the Team Jeff group is a go. Join here (click the image):


@Kevin001
You better join. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned meh.....I'll wait to see who else joins first, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@geraltofrivia already joined. Banned for not even clicking the link, smh. :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I did click it, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for smiling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being Team Jeff. :bah

@Kevin001
Oh, I see. You just want to see who else joins. Well, if the regulars don't join soon, I will block all of you that don't! :wife Jeff haters won't be tolerated.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I joined team Jeff lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still waiting on others to join.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for waiting for me to join. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it too late for you. Banned from Team Jeff and blocked.

(not really lol)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned who is jeff?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because this is Jeff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for everything


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

~ banned ~


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y'all banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for wanting the B----D


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because this is Jeff.


lol i thought jeff was about something else not the 22 jump street

watch this




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not banning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joining his team, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Kevin the sea cucumber


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching cartoons....sigh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Spongebob reference <3


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Jeff in a gif


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Almond Joy candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned out of boredom


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned out of interest


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling aggressive.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for failing to download.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having an angry cupcake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a lady....


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for banning for banning.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because there are mother****ing snakes in this mother****ing thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is this one of them read between the line things? Lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because women are confusing.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you got that right.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because men are confusing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao....you guys are hilarious...but seriously women though.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being serious about them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because human beings are confusing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm not confusing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for using snakes to woo people.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because Peyton Manning > Tom Brady. Peyton Manning is even more handsome.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Alostgirl @Karsten Banned. Ninjas!

@Kevin001 Banned for not being human.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my reason


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stealing my season.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for stealing my seasonING


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@KarstenBanned for composing a new classical music masterpiece - 'The Three Seasons'

Banned because ninja.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a rare ninja skill


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for inhaling rarified air.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I miss the car avatar.....still.

@Karsten Banned for disrespecting the GOAT.....smdh. Damn Hill Billy.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning a Hill Billy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm the GOAT.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting Sam to join that group of yours, lol. I'm still waiting for others to join.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a secret group


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a secret life.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because what group?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not reading every post in the ban thread. Some kind of #1 banner you are. :bah

See here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1088199945-post56331.html


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned don't worry I'll be #1 soon.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because please overthrow her.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for trying to be the #1 banner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being mortal


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being motor oil.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i will always be no.1 brotha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because naw shun.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Lol did you just call her shun... 
banned haha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being samoan


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not being salmon

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being a fish.

LOL

I wrote that before I saw your post. Hahaha


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a female. missing out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You're all banned and bow to me before Y'all leaf


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I never now to vegetables 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned never now.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because freaking autocorrect and grammar Nazis!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ｂａｎｎｅｄ　ｖｉａ　ａｅｓｔｈｅｔｉｃ


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

McBorg is my aesthetic lmao 
banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Zapped aka bazzanned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a dream guy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned wat


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned wut


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for slightly awkward moment 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a playa


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for keeping it dank

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't even know why I'm still up. lol

'night playaz and playettez

'night Hugh Jeffner


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping 18 hours last night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being aggressive.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm in love!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned with who!?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, good question


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for asking her a personal question!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I ask what I please, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its @SamanthaStrange


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....oh really......hmm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned its actually @Going crazy xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....ayee, lol. He is a good lad. Best of luck to you guys.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because..omg is this really happening, everyone is banned for the day 
jk xD


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because love is a blissful feeling lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying that


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for staring at your computer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for aggression.
@Alostgirl Banned. Just banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because <3 ya sis


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the duck in your avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because if it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for acting like a duck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for ducking out of the way.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the sausage fest continues.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because you need some buns for all this sausage 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the BBQ suggestion


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't even, lmao.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that's odd.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using common core


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

All da mons at da party are banned yo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not a mon.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Olivia Mon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Sylvester the cat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Sylvjeffster Stallone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing avatars


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Jeffrey Dean Morgan.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Ralph Lauren


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Jeff Daniels.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not putting lettuce in the Mcberger


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread is going by the waste side. WTH happened?!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for sharign the same mood as moi


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that poser.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being a pothead.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned for misspelling poster


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I mean't poser, lmao.

@waterfairy Banned for b*tching, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for misspelling poseur.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah, I don't make mistakes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by punctuation.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a sugar mama


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because shouldn't yall be doing something right now?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you should get married soon. more than old enough!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...meh I have time.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for writing 47 blogs


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because your like 27 this year! getting older m8, c'mon!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> banned for having a sugar mama


Banned because I need a sugar daddy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I need a sugar daddy too. any takers?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Alostgirl said:


> banned because your like 27 this year! getting older m8, c'mon!


Banned for getting my age wrong.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in earth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Romantically banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by Oliver


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by chocolate.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by pomello


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by being reported for tagging people in the proper way and having your post edited for calling _an argument_ "wacky" while much much worse is said in S&C on a daily basis.

:wife :wife :wife :wife :wife :wife :wife :wife :wife :wife


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for having too many wifes

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you need a wife


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for trying to seduce me 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being @Isabelle's dream guy.

Also banned for wishful thinking for thinking I'm tryna seduce ya


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the new gurl in town


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being the reason someone wakes up every day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being in love with a baby chick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for causing 300 seizure victims in Japan 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for giving me a seizure.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a chick


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by chicken pot pie.

@Kevin001 You are so f***ing banned!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned by her egg

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not having a baby


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being pregnant 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned everyone get some sleep, yall need it.

@SamanthaStrange Banned....aww I love you too, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I didnt know I was pregnant.............who's the baby daddy lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....I know....


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because it makes sense

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 who is that dude?

banned cos what makes sense lmao. Banned. all of you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned all of you guys are so f-cking crazy, lol. I can't even....I need sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned your just as cray as us


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. You can blame early 2000's Late Night with Conan O'Brien and Invader Zim for my craziness.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for the abomination that was Independence Day Resurgence.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I won't watch that. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned (posts just to add to my ban posts)


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned 4 b3ing a lost boi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for only using numbers as letters sometimes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned 4 banning me on da basis of usings numb3rs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

84nn3d


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the thug life didnt choose you, you chose it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Word.

Banned because why haven't you joined Team Jeff yet? :bah


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, fine. I'll join now. :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks! =D

Banned because you're a real one.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being jeff´s relative
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned #iamjeff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...






:lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for adding me to the group


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Snow white


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by mia


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by chris hemsworth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for hiring an escort


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Ronald McDonald


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for forgetting to take your meds today.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being hot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for telling me something I already know.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for bragging


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just a confident guy what can I say.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for oozing confidence bruh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better get a bucket and come get you some.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.......get a bucket and get what..?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because come get you some of this confidence girl.....I'm oozing remember? lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I am in love with someone :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being confusing.....girls....ugh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by P. Diddy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not having a baby


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned for having a baby


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by jadakiss


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Cassidy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Nelly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Canibus.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by The Catholics


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Jodeci.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by R. Kelly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Keith Sweat.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned by Carly Jepsen. Call me never


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using ppl´s name as an excuse for banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned by myself. Call me definitely.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for being younger than me, lackoflife


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Franklin Roosevelt


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by RYBACK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Janet Jackson


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Bill Cosby.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being bill cosby´s fan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for exposing his bill cosby fan-ness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having that avatar still.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for going back to that avatar. 

#blazeit420


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling mellow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the only one left in here.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Boy if u don't stop about my avatar 

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up when you have school tomorrow.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lmao I don't


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for eternally walking on an invisible treadmill.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I'm watching my weight Jeff


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see a bromance brewing.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for your own good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned k Jeff


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by robert luis stevenson
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for showcasing teenage behavior.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for behaving like a 5 year old kid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree Kevin smh, when will u learn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because teens.....ugh. I remember when I was a teen, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for remembering how you were jerking of in your teen years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, you're just really good at pushing Kevin's buttons and I appreciate that 
:haha


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned lol he asked for it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

panned for pizza dough


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

panned for camera angle


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a god


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for trying to be in love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that poser, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a poeser. There can only be one Edgar Allan! :bah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Walt Whitman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Walter White.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the kissing bandit


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because we can cook some blue rocks.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because parts of Breaking Bad were actually filmed in the town that I'm from in New Mexico.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in Mexico.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for living in a murderous state.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for living in antarctica


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in another galaxy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a martial artist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an anarcho-capitalist.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a chick.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making poems
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning kevdawg. He's the homie.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by some mellow guy named Jeff.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by ben


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Hersheys chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a sad frog.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a lost bird


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sorry for your loss


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned thank you for your condolence


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a hangry cupcake eating itself. (I wish I had a cupcake lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there sure is a lot of couples on SAS....more than usual....hmm. All the merrier I guess.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning me for what other people do. lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by cupcakes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by cupcakes (actual cakes in a drinking cup).


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a human
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a kid I used to babysit.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not sending me pot infused cupcakes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban myself because I just saw a Jeff post. Giddy. =D


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating special brownies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a special cupcake.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because if I was a _special cupcake_, I wouldn't be angry, haha. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...










:b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm a banner


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a banner.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm a banner!

@Mc Borg Banned for trying to alter my mood. :bah :lol


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all we have to do is look pwetty!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a pretty little troublemaker.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned aint pwetty but thanks hahaha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in love with Jeff.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i am in love with jerry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Jeff is in love with me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because jerry is my star. **** jeff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by The Joker Jeff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for betraying Team Jeff! :wife

Grrrl, why you do that?
@geraltofrivia

lol clever.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hahaha banned for using that as your avatar :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

As are you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by a Jeff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a non-Jeff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because mere non-Jeffs do not have the power to ban me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because oh yeah, you're right. *bans that non-Jeff*

Ha! Take that!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Team Jeff YO!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Mary Poppins


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Jerry Poppins @Alostgirls guy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the hot chick


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse jeff just said his name again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ok this Jeff ish has to stop, lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for jeffers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for following instead of leading, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned my name is........you know the rest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Slim Shady.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for listening to rap.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by an eminem fan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a ceiling fan.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned a ceiling fan with no electric
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Bath and Body Works in APPLETON WISCONSIN


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the mattress store


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the grocery store near our house. And other stores around it. The bank on the other side of the street, near the crossroad would also like to ban you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by krispy kreme donuts


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by gwangito
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by houdini


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not having any of my special gothic frog cupcakes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by count dracula


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the song Copacabana, sung by Barry Manilow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by yihs.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned by my mother.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by a taxi driver.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Banned by Alostboy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by strange faery.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by jubos.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned by ljubo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by alostgirl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, smh.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for absolutely no reason whatsoever, i feel like i can do that and get away with it. Also the person from the bottom of this post is banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you can ban me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the love of my life is here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww how cute....don't let him go.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because baby chicks are awesome


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. @Alostgirl are you and Going Crazy a thing?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

is this a dream xD
*BANNED*
Yes, im going cray cray for Alost chica salada


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned its a love story in the making.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned what's going on...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by ships.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting this love story.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by jeff's ex


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because I approve this ship to sail 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for ninja banning
@Alostgirl Banned for saying "Jeff sex", smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a dirty mind.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by ships (the act of when a person mails out a package).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for going postal.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am in love with Jeff:/ sorry sam


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned :O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having 3 kids. Do you pay child support?:O


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for being mother to all three 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for accusations.

Edit: It was meant for Alostgirl but it applies to your post too. So it's a Multipurpose Ban!


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for accusing me of making accusations 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I have no kids and will never have :no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. I thought you loved kids :O

@poptart2489 Banned for accusing me of accusing you of making accusations


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for hurting my head, why don't you people sleep?!

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned. Sweet Jeff Dreams.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Why don't you?! 
Also, I've just woken up :evil

I'm gonna quit if I keep getting ninja banned like this :bah


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being jerry's godma
@geraltofrivia

banned for apparently being my baby daddy 0.o


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for not remembering all your pregnancies 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a comedian.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for a median strip on a road.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the traffic police.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned Panned Canned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's amonday.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by jeff´s ancient grandfather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing Jeff's family.



Neo said:


> Banned because it's amonday.


Banned for the awesome punban. :clap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the reddit pun chains.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because Jeff is actually Po's bae and Jerry's cousin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being too slow. =P


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am the reigning royalty of the ban thread, lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not banning him the way he wants it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being almost a decade younger than me and making me realize just how old I am.

*cries in the corner*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned oow sorry for that :hug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Professor Jeffbrane!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for that video
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for that avatar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating every avatar pic on this forum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for marrying jeff.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im not gay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being straight


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being older than me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, how do you know my age? and banned for being 18.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i dont know your age lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned because he only has 438 posts.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse of the hair of that guy in your avatar pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Travis Bickle.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the same name u banned me with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a gemini


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for not having a blog.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making sense.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being male.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for dying your hair.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she did what!?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am fully embracing this look now...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I really hope you didn't go green, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because not cupcakey enough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, she dyed it partially green.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned really? Sigh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. She dyed it green with green if you know what I mean.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by green painter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bannedby green lantern


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching tooooo many moviez
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because does anyone else get redirected to malware on here? gerdermit


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I never have, but I'm using adblock, so idk. 

Banned for making me want a taco.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I thought everyone had an adblock in the year 2017? Guess not.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, are you trying to read Kevin? 

*gets redirected to malware before he can say anything* 

F***


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by banware.

Also, I can't believe I haven't posted this.






By the way, I love all ya'll. You brighten my day every day and bring a lot of happiness and laughter to my life. I appreciate it. Thanks playas.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, aw Jeff
how bout a group hug?
:group


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for getting all mushy n sh*t, smdh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being Jeff enough.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. *hugs all the Jeffs*

Wait, you guys didn't say you love me back. Never mind; time to bring back Team Aggression/ive. :bah

:wife :wife :wife

@flyingMint
You're safe.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

:heart :heart :heart


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by jeff´s personal request
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not loving me. :bah Jeff loves me. *folds hands, grins and walks out of room*

:bah
@SamanthaStrange
You're safe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned screw Jeff.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for Jeff jealousy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Jeff ain't got sh*t on me.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for... wow... actually being a cupcake! even if you are an angry one 

Samantha Strange's Punky Cupcakes will be found at the side of my Gothic Cupcakes if anybody fancies one :b

EDIT: banned for making me feel like I type too slow again  :b


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a student
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for not loving me. :bah Jeff loves me. *folds hands, grins and walks out of room*


banned did jeff also mention his name when he said he loved u?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning him because he's a student.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a teenager.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned an adult.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a failed download.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a cyberpunk.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having conversations with Cortana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

panned by dominos pizza


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I love pizzas and they love me back.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for season


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned by bananas.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by the age 25, the age when you start noticing your life is slipping away xD and **** isnt all that it was cracked out to be so you come here and ban others in a similar boat ,


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because where is my gf 
jk :haha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned where is my boyfriend?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned where is my coy friend?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned. he stole trinity from me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Branned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Russell Branned.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Charles Banson


----------



## BeautyStale (Dec 30, 2016)

Ban Affleck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Mark Cu_ban_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Reach out and ban
somebody's hand 
make this world a better place 
if ya can


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Dirty Diana.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for bad pun.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being an angry cupcake :C


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Michael Jackson.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned by janet jackson.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Freddie Jackson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Jeffrey Jackson.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned by an angry apple.  (its a joke)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Joke Jackson Jeff.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because your avatar is making me dizzy. :eyes


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being lonely.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by lionel messi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for supporting Bancelona.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned Mr. Anderson.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

This time 
im not gonna ban 
this time 
im must get a pan 
this time 
you've gone too far 

yeah yeah 

jk lol 
banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by an unprofessional flip.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting that.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by JefFSociety.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because F*** YEAH JEfF SOCIETY


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I might just eliminate all Jeffs....sound good?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we'll just replace them with Team Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there can only be one Kevin!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse his name is jet lee jeff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not saying Jeff Lee instead.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baned cuz u stank


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned **** i should´ve said that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Porsche


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by bicycle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by train


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Aircraft Carrier


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by gta game and all the vehicles in it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing video games.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a lady


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a female


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by juelz Santana


----------



## the fungus amoung us (Jan 10, 2017)

banned for being an amiable frog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 being foot fungus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for too sexy avatar


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a hot mon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by hot chocolate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being Team Jif


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread needs cleansing.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I renamed my bird Jeff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because thank you. You are a true member of Team Jeph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by schmidt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned by Adolf Trump


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by mexican wolverine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its like the teen takeover up in here.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by 18 year old jeff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for following the crowd.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing jeff's ho Jemima


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do I look like a ho stealer? Smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i cant see your face to tell u dat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned the Kelvin scale should always be banned for good


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned from Taco Hell


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning his minty fresh a** lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking dirty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by bad boy records


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by University of Harvard


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for flirting with jemima


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for not converting to islam


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for using a haram statement.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for not trying to embrace within.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned inshallah you find yourself again


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned by Burger King


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by donald adolf bieber


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by a lost grill.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Bear Grylls... and an actual bear... and a teddy bear for good measure... and a gummy bear... and Jeff.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by jemima and all her sassiness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by waffley pancakes.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Banned by pancakey waffles.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by wancakey paffles.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by waffles rancheros


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by jemima, jeff's wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because Jeff has died.....RIP.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *revives him*. Nah, he's good.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because **** you @Mc Borg you stupid ****.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for talking too suave


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for accusing me of talking like hair products.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Also, banned because I'm out. *adds on ban to total unecessarily* Mhuahahaha! :twisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz stahp dat.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned Just leave already *******


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. What the Jeph is wrong with you?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned get the jeff out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm just being J(os)eph. @[email protected]


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned why the jeff is that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeff Jeff Jeff Jeff Jeff Jeff Jeff Banned Jeff Jeff Jeff Jeff.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned what happened to jeff is he dead or what why are u screaming!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because he has realized that he is a Jeph himself. Now he's Jeffing around like a Jeff.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned oh what the jeff who cares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using the J word, smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because jeff is the **** who is responsible for all of our SA so **** you you piece of **** jeff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hating Jeff.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because jemima is my inspiration.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse **** jemmima
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for insulting her inspiration


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned respect jemima, il boy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by pancakes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by humping monkey


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Santa's butt, smh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by north pole..


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannned becouse.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for whatever reason


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by jemima's aunt.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being aggressive towards my friend.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

good morning Kevin.  Its ban time by the New York Times.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse banning has no time u can always ban the jeffs here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah ok. ban with no time limit


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being indian.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in the united states of jeffirica
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being jemima's toyboy:O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling flirty.....smdh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ban ban ban ban ban ban banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by santas elfs


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Santa's reindeers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still thinking about Christmas.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Mrs. Santa


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's all @Alostgirl's fault


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for playing the blame game


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being trapped in this place for over a decade, smh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being here two years conistenly so much love.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for misspelling consistently.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah boo. banned by Word Pad.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by green tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Arizona Tea


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Ice-T and Ice Cube with iced tea and ice cubes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by hot tea


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by pot tea.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by bot tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by mint dental floss


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by flyingMint mental gloss.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by chocolate mint girl scout cookies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the word "by."


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned by bollywood


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Mollywood


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the one and only legendary Hollywood


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Hollyhood.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned by santahood


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by hoodyhood (town where everyone wears hoodies 24/7) and the band HOOD.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned by Hollyweed.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned by KFC


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by KFC (Kelly's French Calzones)



Xenacat said:


> Banned by Hollyweed.


Lol, you saw that too?

For reference:










:lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, smh McBorgnalds forgot my fries


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned because nothing, things can come from nothing, we all came from nothing according to this big bang theory , just like that, so youre also banned because nothing, how do you like them apples


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned by KFC (Kelly's French Calzones)
> 
> Lol, you saw that too?
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was genius! I've seen the real sign.
Banned for posting that pic!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Little caesars


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Big Brutus'.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not staying still


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for what I think is an Adventure Time avatar.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by Benjamin Netanyahu
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always being aggressive in here.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned meh i havent killed anyone yet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about killing...sigh we've lost you.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for taking jokes seriously
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for joking about serious stuff....kids these days, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not reallizing that all serious things are somehow like a joke to some ppl(me).....but no problem kiddo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking life is a joke.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse its the biggest joke
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing sadness to this glorious thread. 
Life is a ban!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by life itself.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because jemima is my life idol. jeff and jemima <3


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being one bad mamajemima.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being one badpapa


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a fan girl of Al's soundtrack. (I think I did that one already, but whatever)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you are close to the 9000th post.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because 9000! :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for noticing that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...










How fitting that it's you that gets that ban.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having pics/gifs for numerical situations.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a daughter at 25.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the Kool Aid Man


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a desi girl.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a latin dude.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling flirty...sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for flirty gestures


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Bann'd for censorship


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for eating pasta cookd by jeff


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning an Archangel


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning moana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being here for almost 4yrs.....get out why you can.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the NFL


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by jemima for being tired


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Jeff


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by 90.1 radio station
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by bin laden


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by Ayman al-Zawahiri
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because American names pls!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing these remarkable people, smh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Indira Gandhi who surprisingly wasn't related to Mohandas Gandhi at all


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by Abu Mohammad al-Julani.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a nuisance.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Anxiety Disorders Association Of America


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by my computer which isnt working
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by my computer monitor.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my ID card which is on my desk right now.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by my wallet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a guy who uses his feet when he walks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Mother Nature


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by father nature.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Grandpa nature


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned its winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for googling how babies are made


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being alostgirl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my sister from another mister.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my brother from another mother


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by jeff a brother from another mister and by jemmima a sister from another mother
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just can't.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse you should atleast try 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for speaking arabic


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i speak kurdish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you don't know what I speak


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I do


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned and what language is that?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you speak English, Mandarin, Malay, some French and Tamil I guess.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being accurate. arpudam


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for not being the egg yolk I'm eating right now.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for wanting to eat me.........


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banmed for making a sexual innuendo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I didnt mean it that way smh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for saying things that can be interpreted as sexual references, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being ashamed of me:cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm proud of you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a wee confused mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because love is something we all want its amazing when you have it and awful when you don't.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by wal-mart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bringing that awful place up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for disliking walmart


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the people of Walmart
http://www.peopleofwalmart.com/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting that link, smh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for jiggling one's noggin.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because @Kevin001 is killing the mother****ing thread. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I own this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned... only because you took it by force. :bah

It belongs to me! Give it back :wife


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because only because you took it by force. :bah
> 
> It belongs to me! Give it back :wife


You will be assimilated. Therefor I shall ban you!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for referencing Star Trek!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pass go collect 100...no ban for you because im being nice jeffers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, thanks.

*puts $100 in pocket*

*bans you and walks away*

:twisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Also, double banned because you collect $200 at go. Monopoly newbs. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......what is going on here?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being too dumb to figure it out. :lol

(kidding)


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for being too dumb to figure it out. :lol
> 
> (kidding)


Banned for being too smart. lol


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a potato


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a legume.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for always getting locked out.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I think I may need @Neo's help in contacting the keymaker. None of my keys work. ;(


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

But you must still trust a ban


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for subscribing.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being lonely like me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you guys should like hook up or something.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Perma-banned! :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Fine. I was just trying to help you. :bah

Perm-banned by curly hair.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@SamanthaStrangeBanned because you can't perma-ban without paying a visit to the keymaker.



Mc Borg said:


> Banned because I think I may need @Neo's help in contacting the keymaker. None of my keys work. ;(


 @Mc BorgBanned because the keymaker has the key.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for eating mexican food.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Not banned not for not eating non-Mexican non-food.
@Neo
Thanks. Hopefully it works next time. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend from the East.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for banning my friend from the East.


Banned cuz I'm at work!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. @Kevin001 When are you gonna come up to Fayetteville? We can hang out and :cig


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for promoting use of special plants


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a college kid.

@knightofdespair banned for quoting me and for jumping in this thread.

@Mc Borg Banned because I'll only go if you have a rebound girl for me.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Banned for being a college kid.
> 
> @knightofdespair banned for quoting me and for jumping in this thread.
> 
> @Mc Borg Banned because I'll only go if you have a rebound girl for me.


Banned for showing it like it is!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for yelling at me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Baned for banning people for yelling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving and coming as you please.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Sympathy banned. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for being a good guy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning a good guy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sick...get well soon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a good mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tanned by the sun


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i feel like there is a bee in my left ear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having tinnitus.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i listen to very loud music
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for annoying the neighbours.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i use headphone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by ludacris


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by ludacris´s father
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by ludacri's wife


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by me


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not going to ban the person above me. I am going to ban myself instead. I'm going to figure out how to quit this site for good, because it is turning me into a pervert.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because pervert? wtf?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned from the kool aid man


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being random....get out!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

too bad banned you dont own this site


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will soon, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for making a takeover bid.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because just sit back and watch.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Vertical Scope :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying to take over this place without using an army
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he gonna need approval from the United Anxious first


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the world is my playground.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a goal keeper in the football stadium
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for getting angry lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying aggressive 24/7.....smile.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for supplying Elliot with Morphine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a Mr. Robot fan.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I ban myself for being cute.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Alostgirl said:


> I ban myself for being cute.


I ban you because nobody knows how cute you really are...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know, she ain't lying bro.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying bro


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because bros over hoes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because hoes before bros


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because waffles over karsten


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning Karsten. He hasn't been here for ages.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for keeping tabs on him.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping in the day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its morning bro......still early.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned its 5:30 pm here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living on the wrong side of the Earth.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because he's in the right side of the earth. Quite literally.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am adorable

lol jk xD


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for narcissism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for living on the west side.

@Alostgirl Banned for not kidding.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I was kidding and I can kid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having kids.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by kids.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by your daughter


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by ur relative
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by your wife


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by ur grandson
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my nephew.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by my husband


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by my future son
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my ex-wife's ex-wife :O


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by my uncle´s father´s granddoughter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the future son of my uncles' wife' niece.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by son´s grand son´s uncle in 3017
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking humanity will last that long.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned my daughter's cousin's wife's grandfather's ex girlfriend.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by all my family from the first person untill we extinct

Sent from my AirPhoneS5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by everyone!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by jesus


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by God!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by big screen hd tvs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by movie theaters


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by trumps wall


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the ceiling of my room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a v


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by hdmi cable
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....guys....um.......yall killing my thread.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by mosquito king kevin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Chicken Little.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by winx club


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend......GTFO!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by milos kosanovic


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Alostgirl said:


> banned by milos kosanovic


Banned for making me think "what?"


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse donald trump can suck my dick
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

lackofflife said:


> banned becouse donald trump can suck my dick
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for using Donald Trump as an excuse for banning someone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not speaking to ur 1000+ friends


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by my school books i wanna use them for once
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because burn them. They give good heat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to destroy knowledge


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I destroy whatever I want


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

No because banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im not feeling cold so no need to burn them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for feeling cold


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being cold blooded....GTFO!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned for going crazy
nevermind that's me :'(


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for producing tears


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Both of yall banned for being up so late, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking 10pm is late


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being on the...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because hell its almost 1am....goodnight!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for still being up and lurking. You're not fooling us.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I actually did go to bed, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for actually staying awake but replying 6 hours later to fool us.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking this forum is important enough for me to sacrifice my sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i had a tough day i need to get banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the tough days make us stronger.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that this forum is not as important as ur sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male. no men allowed in this thread


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying to fool me.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a male...ugh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned are u a girl?lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing pies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is it gravity or are we falling in love?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because sure


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because girl when I'm around you I can't even focus.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja!
@Alostgirl Banned for being a flirty chick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my eyes are only reserved for you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I prefer roosters.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned, lmao.

@Alostgirl Banned for changing fields.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned that was meant for you


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban us all for excessive winking.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because speak for yourself.....I'm not winking.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for flirting in a ban thread GTFO!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you are the reason I wake up every morning with a purpose


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by ninja chickens.

@lackofflife Banned for aggressive banning. You GTFO! :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yall ever just look in the mirror and say damn I'm hot af?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all of us lets not GTFO :wife


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for replying to a wrong person
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned that reply was meant for you actually 
@Kevin001
hell yeah. I look into the mirror and go "wow what a pretty chick I am"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because most of us in here hot af......sigh life is good.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because most of us here are hot? who? :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because just know hot people are among us.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being daring


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because the sky is falling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching too many animated films, smdh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i am in love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Princess Chick Chick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by princess cupcheeks


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what is going on here? Hmm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by princess chick chick


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a rooster named Jeff.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a cow named holy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by a King named Kevin.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by cute chicks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenieness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a random guy on a random forum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by a particular guy on a particular forum


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for masturbating everyday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being God :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laziness


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being mysterious.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i know becouse i do it often too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Sand


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse dbz is awesome


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Just banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for manipulating time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse my grandmother is 100 years old


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because is she in Guinness?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sleepbanning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned goodnight.......zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sleepleaping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for creating Mcbergville


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being amongst the Amon's.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

im curry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by chicken curry.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Thai curry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by blurry curry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by furry purry blurry curry.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by my own hands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I need a pill to sleep forever.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i wish there was a pill like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because life hurts but still need to live for the sake of living.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yea just living...nothing more i guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I like tuna


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a crown. That little chick is so cute.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am cuter


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having confidence.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning chicks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am a diamond in the rough lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz u stank


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cause u robbed the bank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz the boat sank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for fitting


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling me fit...aww thanks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for flirting


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mysterious mon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im looking for a girl....hm.....where is she?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for finally not being aggressive....phew.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am a lostie. anyone looking for me?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I already found you.....can I keep you?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned yea sure. just remember to feed me 3x a day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned don't worry I'll feed you more than that. :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

all you banville peasants are banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still trying to flirt with me....ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having 0's in ur name


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having 0's in your bank account.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 being correct


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I haven't posted in this thread for a few days.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Banned for being spooky!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for listenning to hip hop 24/7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned for not listening to hip-hop 24/7.

We all do mate.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse my hand has 5 fingers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for specific reasons.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Bans away!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for flying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse runnning a marathon can make u sweat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing ur avatar


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

In The Name of Allah, The Most Beneficent, The Most Merciful, I ban you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

Banned for just banning without reason.

That's pure evil.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being evil


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning counter strike.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a syfy nerd.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching korean dramas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because there's no need to be paranoid - everyone IS watching you.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse the sky is blue there too....right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because there is no sky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because lieeeeees


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse the guy above u is saying that there no such thing as sky in his area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a kid


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse we are the same age.....if im a kid then u are a kid too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned yeah I am a kid too. woohoo

banned for being a paranoid kid


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for flirting becouse ur just a kid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i am almost 20, kid, old enough to flirt xD


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im 19 so im also not a kid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned we are both adults


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah....just babies.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you wish you were our age <.<


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah, lol. I'm a man now back then I was a boy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being proud of your 25000 year age
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a fellow 90s kid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a 90s kid too!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned mixed babies are cute


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she see money all around me, I look like the man. 

Oh and yeah....my kids are mixed so.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned you have kids?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yep....


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for finding that pic from google images
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my family.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannned for hating on me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because everything changed when the fire nation attacked


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching avatar, smdh....get out.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning for banning when someone got banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned get out!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i retire u from banning.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for liking another guy named Jeff.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned panned canned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating MY cupcakes. MINE.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for perpetrating an anachronism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a fellow christian.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for probably being a hippie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by jefffffff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being aggressive again, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse my mood is non of ur bussiness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned no im just kidding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing games.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for mixing ur right hand with ur left hand sometimes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning on a mobile device, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for reading (posted via mobile device)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not studying right now....get to it.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i cant study no matter how much i try i sit on books for 5 minutes and i get so bored
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I thought your username said "lackoffli*n*e" :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for providing Gothic themed cupcakes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by all light bulbs in your house
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having light bulbs ban him


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think this is a funny and yet really stupid waste of time to ban people :lol I ban you for helping everyone continue banning people in a pointless thread.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a baked potato...Yeah, that's right...I'm out of baked bread. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Banned for baking potatos. Mashed is the best. yum yum :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if I lived closer we could hang out.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Send me some pot please. 

If you're ever in Fayetteville, I'm down to meet up.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because me and you would be nothing but trouble....I have to stay away.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for getting Jeffs hopes up mr I live in La Combe Louisiana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I haven't eaten a taco in a long while...too long of a while now that I think about it. 
@Kevin001

xD

Still, I need some pot.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned

boy if u dont get ur self a taco


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned, llamao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will be #1.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for having over 30,000 posts. Fuk me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you will too....in time.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned and burned at the stake for claiming to be able to read the future.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a human


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for not being human.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not posting a half pic


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because I'm shy ops


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am shy too, failure lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I am shy too.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because my mouth is purty


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not having a purty mouth


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for assuming I don't have a purty mouth.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being new to this thread.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for pointing out that I'm a newby.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for competing with me about a purty mouth


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for having a purtier mouth. Now I'm mad and leaving.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i didnt say my mouth is prettier come back!!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned okay I'll stay a bit if you compliment me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a purty banning skill


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by this kurdish guy





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for interrupting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for speaking english


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being a hypocrite.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

heres a purty ban


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Why do you have a crown? Are you my queen? Oh and banned for some reason.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse math sucks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for sucking


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because this is my last ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned NO. banned for being a smart banner.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned let him go.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because i cant find the songs i want to


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because bae alert


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned hot chick alert


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because hot chick alert


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for calling kevin a hot chick


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because bae is jealous


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, very xD


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because thats ok


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I need some coke. thirsty


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because you are a bad girl and cant have


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all you guys are thirsty


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im hungry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm 155.6 lbs.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not putting that in kilograms #thinkoftheworld


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is this thing called google.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im only 64 kg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that's awesome. I'm 65.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yall need to start lifting.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being the first Kevin in the history of the universe.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a neo


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a little chick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a roosta


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you forget to say hot roosta, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning a baby chick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I had to sorry, lol.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Ban out.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for purty vibes


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for cutesy vibes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for human vibes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse fuuuuuuccckkkkkk physics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting with chicks.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for flirting with dudes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having less than 50 posts.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because that ship just sailed.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse don´t sail your ship its still winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living somewhere it snows....sorry bro.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for living somewhere it doesn't. Cold-blood.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im here to do that and no one can stop me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm here to stop you.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned get out of my way im still gonna do it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what are you going to do exactly?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned in the night?nothing i usually sleep at nights
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for boring me to death.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for killing me to death.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Told ya.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Angry Cupcake.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

banned by the spokesman of the betas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a beta banana. :banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by alpha alphabet soup.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for peeing in the sink.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. *two sinks.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not peeing in the shower.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not seeing in the shower.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I've done that too. :lol

I ban Kevin in place of you for leaving Team Jeff! :wife You're dead to me and no longer a dawg. :bah

*adds to list of enemies*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, wait. He's still team Jeff. LOL.

Sorry, @Kevin001


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! No reason needed. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz... cuz.. yeah huh! :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for tossing toenails at Jeff.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a toenail as a mouth! LOL!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned!  :um :haha


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not specifying if you are buttercream icing or whatever other kind there is


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's angry flavor. It says so right there! *points*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by cream cheese frosting.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned fdor horrific avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because girls will be the death of me....sigh.

@Mc Borg Banned consider this my resignation.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten Banned from this thread, for real.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned yes, get him out of my sight


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being in mint condition.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having authentic material...sigh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not yet discovering my secret stash of authentic material.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a secret stash.
@Karsten Unbanned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not sharing your secret stash of cupcakes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned your avatar is causing me to be dizzy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting a sugar daddy, smh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for wanting a sugar daddy, smh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I think she might have found one...
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1088385986-post21791.html


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned hahahaha omg @Neo xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned she has many suitors.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, i don't, none


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned 
@Demon Soul hi bae, banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

You're all unbanned, except for Sam.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because.....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being sexist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Jeffist


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being racist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being lasik eye surgeryist.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having 2 kids


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't ever want to have kids. lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned and deported to jeffville


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm already here...how do I get deported there? @_______[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for giving off mom vibes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not being weird enough.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my sissy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being delusional...sigh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having elephants as a pet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having boys as pets. Lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a russian sugardaddy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being ma sugar momma :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a chicken princess.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a wannabe princess.

@Alostgirl Banned for showing your age...sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being an elderly baboon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @SamanthaStrange is hereby declared queen of the ban thread.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned demons are my fav if ya get what i mean


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. 

> :evil > :evil > :evil


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned what! is! your! problem!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to start a cat fight!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned come, lets fight bish.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No. @Kevin001 would enjoy it too much.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned that elderly mon has retired from banning, my queen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned gtfo perv!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just here for the show....continue on pls.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yea dont be a perv get out i will watch instead of u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing the mood.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because demons <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned because angels <3


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @Demon Soul


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because @Kevin001


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned no pepsi for ya.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because @Alostgirl needs some love too <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yall should just hook up already....yolo.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Jeffpunk.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not including a Busta Rhymes breakdown in your concert setlist. It's a given.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for eating a tomato


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for eating a spoon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for haram.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being racist.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Ray-cist. Why you hate the Ray's, man?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have officially lost your mind.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being jealous of my creativity. =P


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you might be on to something.....Einstein was mad.....Beethoven was mad.....and VanGogh was bat sh*t crazy so.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Anyone that pretends to ban people on the internet has to be a little bit crazy.  lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for doing the Mc Borg rap.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for always being aggressive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse its really what iam
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you are more than that.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I need a sugar daddy (in his 20s preferably)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because most guys in their 20s aren't rich. I'll see what I can do though. Women...sigh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because marijuana is illegal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned not everywhere.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I miss demon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by demon. Who is demon?
@Kevin001 It's banned here :bah


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

banned because poor english skillz


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being Russian.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by chickens.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by angels


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by a hot male.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a hot chick


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a hot winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a hot indian


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking like Pocahontas.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned by alostgirl


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned by Pocahontas.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by demonsoul


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned by rummy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by first lady


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....stop flirting.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not allowing love to bloom


----------



## MrQuietClown (Jan 18, 2017)

Banned cuz od dat runnin' taco. I like my food stable


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating stable tacos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by a stable.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by association


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because dum diddly diddly dee diddly dee. Dum diddly diddly dee diddly dee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the weird friend I never had.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being koooooler than me.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking he is kooooool. That's a good one. :haha



Neo said:


> Banned for doing the Mc Borg rap.


:lol :lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I don't know what is happening in your signature now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm gluing Jeff and I's toenails together. Isn't that obvious? :eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making toenail art.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for viewing toenail art.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Banned for collaborating with alostgirl.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

حظرت في العربية


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because English pls!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because this isn't an English exclusive board! :bah Baka gaijin. :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because actually it is *cough*. I think its in the rules, lmao.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because your post prompted me to make a thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making a thread! :wife Wtf is wrong with you?! :bah


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry if I'm dense but is this just for fun or a legitimate way to stop this account so I can start a new one incase someone knows who I am IRL?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being confused


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for trying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ban ban ban ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time to grow up and leave team Jeff.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for banning my dad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y'all banned


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because I'm pissed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being angry, smh.


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Banned 4 being weird


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i like sugar


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because too much sugar is bad


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned okay jeff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. k bff jill


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being jeff's son


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being jeff's grandson


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for self banning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned there is nothing more awesome than demons


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Ben & Jeff.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not acting your age, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a player.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being right


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned!

@SamanthaStrange Banned...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for flirting even tho you just broke off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for looking for a rebound


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned.
@Kevin001 Banned for arrogance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I call it confidence.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your ban, lmao. I would never cheat, not that guy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, I was joking bro


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because trump signed the wall


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for saying "bro"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its a sausage fest now.....time to bounce.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a po


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm a Po


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a pa!!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for imprisoning chickens, smh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for saying that becouse of her avatar pic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for sitting on a mountain and looking at the descending sun. Or ascending. Whichever it is.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that avatar has to go.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse that avatar might never go
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its also time for you to get a laptop.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yea i will but i dont have money now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

banned because of having more posts than me on this site.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for your first ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......your last ban....get out!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. No, Geralt is my friend! You GTFO *******! :bah :bah


:bah


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for driving a Ferrari 250 GTFO.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the Matrix is a Descartes rip off. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because no!
He never mentioned bullet dodging and stuff :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Only because guns and bullets didn't exist back then. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a strange little man.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned for being the most boring user on this forum.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hater, lol.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned for being the most funny user on this forum.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old enough to be my dad.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for beign obujl


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because I went through an overhaul.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an arcade character


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for thinking I'm an arcade character.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for denial...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for posting from a mobile phone.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse who cares!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I do. Go to sleep kid.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse who cares about sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an angry teen.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being an angry man

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't get angry bro.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mon


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned because she is extremely paranoid.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for too many personalities.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning a russian man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned he's an american actually


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having stalkers.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

banned for stalking alostgirl.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because she wishes, lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned no thanks. that will be creepy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i hate when it snows...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

BANNNED!! How dare you!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

BANNNED!! How dare you!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because, Don't think I forgot about what you did mister! >.>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what did he do?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nosy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. What the ****. Is this a dejavu? Or has it actually happened before?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for profanity


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned its the dreams you´ve seen but cant remember
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being sleep deprived.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i sleep alot sometimes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I mean at nights :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sticking out ur tongue


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we need new blood here. The rest of you need to be sacrificed.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, let's start with you! 
@Amon

Digging that Bold and Brash


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having no mints.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for causing cavities.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for causing brain damage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse someone is definitly gonna ban me after i banned u.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because its middle eastern invasion here the past two bans!:O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I support people from the west.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i support barcelona and messi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a confusing mon.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for unjustly banning someone. Monster.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm the only one here that remembers that barnabas' avatar was of an evil looking pope Benedict. 













@[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for self promoting yourself....gtfo!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being inspired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for lesions. 
@Kevin001
Banned for not watching my videos. Youtube analytics - it's a thing. I know which ones of you don't watch. :bah

:b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have no idea who watches, you think you do.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, but I can deduce who doesn't.  *looks up one of my videos*

I don't see any views from LA. :bah Most of the views on my videos are from me, lol.

Banned! :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by canned imaginables and panoramas of Canada.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned carefully but optimistically


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because bae is an animal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an actual demon....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having the voice of a demon. lol. 
@Demon Soul
Banned for changing your pizza ban.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i may or may not have contributed to your analytics


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by JT.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being moodless.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being moody


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by mood rings.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for buying class rings


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not buying one 
@SamanthaStrange *triggered*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for selling drug rings.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the girl from The Ring.

@flyingMint Banned for being triggered by *J*ohn *T*ravolta. Grease is the word, is the word, is the word...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I can't wait to see the new The Ring movie....wanna come?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the rings around Saturn.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the rings around Uranus


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned by the the Orion Nebula.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the rings...never mind. lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not realising that you are already banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz real eyes realize real lies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving me stale french fries


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because stale french fries are a travesty and should be punishable by law.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because so should be Tacos and Mints.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned...

Hooooooooooow daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaare youuuuuu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned,no...how dare YOU


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned how dare the both of you! :wife :wife


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Borgy, Borgy pudding and pie, this is the day I banned you why?


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing why.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for continuous kicking.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for going to the Moon.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for falling for that. It was all staged.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for conspiring to overthrow me


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for chopping onions 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want onion rings now. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you can't have them. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for depriving me of onions. :mum


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for talking about onions.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Your banned for lying about your looks, lol!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not posting your age, smh.


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Banned for feeling innocent


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being innocent


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being like a cockroach that won't die.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because talking of roaches, I met Jay Roach once. He was cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being kewl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being the devil.

@Neo Banned......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned as usual


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

ban ;-;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for producing tears


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a cold heart.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a heart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you even lift bro?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i dont lift now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a quitter, smh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a girl


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by someone......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for lack of life


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned and canned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm awesome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a ghost


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to take a photo of me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blinking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if I host a party will you guys come?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Will there be lots of junk food? 

Also banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yep....alcohol, drugs, junk food, the usual.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm literally banned from the US thanks to Trump and people who voted for him so I guess you should party without me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned

Ur a ghost, so the ban doesn't apply to u


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@[email protected]

Ghost banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Booo
Ghost banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by Trump....sorry fam.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for drinking drugs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being banned by Trump.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laziness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an illegal alien.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because everyone's an illegal alien. #stardust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of being an extraterrestrial


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Ban me because I'm going away to rehab.


Please just ban me for real.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for spreading your germs.

@BeHereNow Banned because I would if I could bro....would if I could....hang in there....best of luck to ya....God bless....keep your faith


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned for 420 mokin it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for acting like a normie, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Krooked Kevin, banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you still getting hives bro? Found the cause?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Not anymore. I think it was caused by chemicals in my laundry detergent. I stopped using it and now I'm fine. BANNED!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned hmm ok.....types of grass gives me hives.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You should consider going to the doctor to have that checked out. Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah I'm good, lol.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for showing my old avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving the past behind.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I don't know the future. I didn't come here to tell you how this is going to end. I came here to tell you how it's going to begin. I'm going to hang up this phone, and then I'm going to show these people what you don't want them to see. I'm going to show them a world without you. A world without rules and controls, without borders or boundaries. A world where anything is possible. Where we go from there is a choice I leave to you.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, LMAO!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being banned for almost 12 hours, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for unknown reasons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by epistemology.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a McBerg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because attack jiu jitsu flip back and kick you. he has nice blocks but my round house cold.

That's an igloo.


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

banned for flapping hands too fast.!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being JanuarySky


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a McBerg wannabe.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Be-beep-boo-beep-bANNED


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for not disclosing a reason, fascist.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Spa'd


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a Borg.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stinking


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be a mon.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having being a Neo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not buying me Jiffy Pop


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banning for not buying me Iggy Pop.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I might watch The Matrix to fall asleep to tonight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never sleeping....hmm wonder why.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for dat voice. *faints*


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for feinting before fainting.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are crazy, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being crazy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the people of SAS demand you post a pic of yourself......now!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lyin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that a temprature scale can actually lie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a shy mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because the people of SAS demand you post a pic of yourself......now!..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Maybe soon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i am bored


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i dont feel sleepy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you need your beauty sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I need my beauty sleep indeed


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up in the mornings
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for waking up period


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned period


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Islamic Republic of Cyperpunk? you are banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from a boring state, lol.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being from a boring world.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being from a boring galaxy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from a boring dimension.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for manipulating time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for manipulating people.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Banned for manipulating alostgirl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I set people free.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for referring to marijuana distribution as "setting people free".


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse u have to search for 1 hour just to find a good porn video
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^Banned for sin

@lackofflife Banned ikr, lmao.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned kevin u too have the same problem?
i feel ya bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for not having a life


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having 17 posts.
@lackofflife
I download the ones I like to save time and bandwidth 
My morning and bedtime faps are usually to the downloaded ones which are on my phone. If I do a midday fap it is usually to new porn from internet.


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

ha I have 19 now lol - banned for wearing 1980s sunglasses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for loosening.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Banned for fearing the unknown.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Ban for nothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by psych stats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wasting food


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not having bacon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for oinking


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for cutting onions.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for by the wall that im looking at....

@geraltofrivia
i used to download porn now i just watch it online....i haven´t downloaded any video for a year...but i do have good ones








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting via a mobile device


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for posting via a postal device.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned by potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by rotten tomatoes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by a girl


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned by a guy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for living in a failed download.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Neo


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having a cool avater


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing plasma grenades


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being "different"


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I'm cute


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm cuter.....just a fact.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm cuter. 

edit: lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im not even cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being cuter than me! :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaking u r hands


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i am the cutest! :wife


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being acute.


----------



## Natsumiineko (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned...Because..because.....


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for no reason



Mc Borg said:


> Banned for being cuter than me! :bah


im not even cute bro....what makes u say that?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

That was meant for amon lol, but I saw your picture and you are good looking imo.
@Alostgirl agrees, right?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned. I do agree, his good looking.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yea i guess (this was meant for mc borg)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for being agressive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not posting a pic of the other half part of your face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting the other half.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yall are banned for all the romance going on in the previous page, smh.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Banned for the sunglasses
Ban me because I wish I vould be 16 again an then forever 17 haha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I thought you were going to rehab?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for existing!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making random posts.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for making me self-conscious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poisoning my buckwheat


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because i feel weird


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for not contributing to the 18+ forum.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about something that doesn't exist.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not ordering food for everyone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Carl's Jr the big carl burger.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by green tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by rojo tea aka "red tea" by Monster energy drink..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the monster under my bed.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by the psychopath next door.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being underrated.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i want a sugar dad


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being cooler than me.

Sh!t, banned for always posting when I post. Stop getting in the way, jeeeez.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am bored and I miss bae


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for being... lost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for ninja banning

@Alostgirl Banned because I'll give you an allowance of $500 a week sound good?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned 500 a week? no thanks :no


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for because you got lost


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being 10 away from 420.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a human being


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being a lazy slob who wants a sugar daddy to solve her past daddy -- and current financial issues.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mad male.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I was gonna ban him....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for old times' sake.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old as well.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for looking older than me despite being younger. lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned do I really? Lol. That is sad bro because people think I'm like 20 lmao.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I look early 20's as well so maybe not. lol.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for being a McDonald's cyBorg


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having cooties.

@Mc Borg banned post a pic and let the people decide.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having lice. I will if I can ever get a good one. :laugh: I think that I look weird in pictures. =/
@The Library of Emma Banned for never joining Team Jeff. :wife I'm still not even on this forum because of you. :crying::crying:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned haha how are you not on this forum but also here.... hmmm MAGIC


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Mc Borg
banned for assuming i'm not really a member of team Jeff at heart.
@flyingMint
banned for banning before i did!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned forever so dont comeback
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just joined my 2nd dating site...oh lord.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you need 72 more bans to become the king of band thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm already the king silly.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. You are a peasant.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a weenie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned banned banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disabling Cortana on u r PC


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause Cortana is now officially EVIL! HAHAHA!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being evil


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for doing moon walk


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Banned for posting lewd pictures of dolphins in the "take a pic of yourself right now" thread


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for face palming


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

banned for fapping to lewd r34 pictures of cortana


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a lion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing a killer


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for banning a banner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning a banner who banned other banners


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because I thought you were going to rehab?


Banned because I am either tomorrow or Saturday depending on a couple factors that still need to be sorted out 
(to be real for a minute thank you so much for your prayers and I pray you keep praying and others may pray for me too. I've been praying for you too) but I gotta get real high off kratom first haha (or not haha depending on perspective and current level of sobriety or lack thereof)

Ban me for being for being a benzo and kratom addict who is about to go through some real hard but necessary times.


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned because no one knows what the heck you are talking about


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

christianbabe410 said:


> Banned because no one knows what the heck you are talking about


Banned because Kevin001 does

Ban me for procrastinating. I need to finish packing. (Christian babe I was just asking for prayers for recovery from my addiction and faith during my detox. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

banned for stealing my life story


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being K


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned not canned dont confuse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned for banning


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for *insert ban here*


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning the banner's banner


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for having skype.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a mortal


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning the ability to ban.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for using the ability to ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned bans


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for such a lame banning.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having one new notification


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause of order 66. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned just because
@BeHereNow.....Banned because God Bless bro.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned! 
Not an easy thing to plan 
never thought a ban 
could ever hurt a man


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need some Joel Osteen in your life.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, BOY Joel Osteen is a Houston staple.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we about to have church up in here!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because we about to have church up in here!


Banned, Lakewood Church 7pm Sunday or bust


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the Super bowl bro....raincheck.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for putting Foosball ahead of Jesus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just playing God will forever be #1 in my life.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, mhmmmmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because omg I love this song too damn much....just want to sing it to a girl...ugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, it says its banned from playing on certain apps lol wth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what? Lol. You can't watch/listen? Only the chosen ones can I guess lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a man of many words.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for slowly transitioning into a girl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'd like to invite you over but you're so hot you'll skyrocket my air condition bill.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're both banned for being ridiculous.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001

Banned? Thanks? Uh........

@SamanthaStrange

Banned for being nice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that girl above you...phew. So um you DTC?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @Demon Soul


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time you drop the zero and get with a hero girl.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for annoying me with your absurd pick-up lines.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww lol I could throw some your way too if you'd like.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for annoying me with your annoying lines of rejection.

@Kevin001
Banned for hitting on my wife.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned. No thanks, I had enough of them last year, lmao.
@Karsten. Banned for not bringing me ice cream.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because **** just got real.
@Kevin001

wth, kevin. banned!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i can
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because aggressive people need to tone it down


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating canned salmon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking salads


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for snorting pepper


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for smelling water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for inhaling yogurt.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating books
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for smelling porn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching sin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for spontaneous combustion.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for breathing with your hands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hearing with your liver.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking with your ears
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being human


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using ur cat hands as human hands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for beign a mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not giving me the time of day. Sigh women.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting women to sigh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse sigh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that mon thanks.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because demons <3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because yes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because roses are red, here's one for you lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm bored


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned bcos thats when i ruled the world


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for using painkillers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting kidney stones


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for bringing pain to painkillers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not posting fast enough


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned for posting too fast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing souls


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because i only stole one soul and that was baes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing my soul!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there are a lot of sad lost souls in this thread. Pray I must.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by nausea.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned u and @SamanthaStrange

jelly


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for distracting me from my workout.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not focusing on ur work out


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned what is distracting you?
@Kevin001


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not banning @Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a strange looking pastry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for dark reasons.

@Alostgirl Banned um you, but yeah I need to prioritize. Women need to be like 4th or 5th on my list.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not using the elliptical machine


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by angry cupcakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by lost girls.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because demon just entered the game


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by strange samantha


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned not you...the person below
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Gtfo!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banning for PMSing


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned cause I'm sorry I got mad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for running out of sandwich bags


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a half mon on 14 and full moon on 30
@kevin....haha it was a trap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning the wrong Kevin, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned it was meant for u does those numbers really matter?(lol i ****ed up pretty bad.didnt i!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's only the numbers that matter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Po


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting lead in my breakfast


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not giving me bacon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always being hungry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by amona


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned for eating all the cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fungus on ur feet


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a fungi.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Baned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I HATE MICROSOFT EXCEL


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I love it.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because why don't you marry it then.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'all weird


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because YOU weird.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by insomnia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep Sam! Let the men talk.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by feminism.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for banning a male*. Not cool miss.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@Kevin001 banned because stfu for once bro. let the women talk.
@Amon banned for being a mon mon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for messing up our vibe. Time to go.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Bye, Felicia!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because men, jesus.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because women confuse me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because men confuse me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @SamanthaStrange is my mentor and she said men are the ones confusing women.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because women and men..so confusing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way!
@Alostgirl Banned. You need better role models. Go back to admiring Kim K, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned keep going guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning an Ipod


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not spelling Ipaw right.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because just when this thread starts getting good someone has to be random sigh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

@SamanthaStrange banned because no one is a greater role model than you girl 
@Kevin001 yo bro, banned for worrying


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for worrying that he is worrying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for banning that teen thanks bro.

@Alostgirl Banned because you need better role models.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing 50 cents


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i miss my demon bae


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying Bae


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for not saying Bae


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baened


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Baw, cry some more. Bawned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cryin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i heard a cat saying meaw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for saying cat, as I just feeded my lil bitty tiny Casper.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse as i walked i heard another cat saying meaw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for repetitive life.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for contributing to the death of this thread.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being too concerned if this thread dies or not.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having 2 poles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a legendary banner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the queen


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a monarch.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope all you guys did yall taxes.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a money man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a $2 bill


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because I have a Canadian $2 bill.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the ban song will be released later on tonight. You heard it here first.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because there's no such thing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because, yeah, there is. xD

8:16 PM central time tonight. (time and date subject to change)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lyin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because why would I lie? I'm srz bout this shiz.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because it's already night here and I don't see no songs :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being part of the Banned band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he is. :bah He plays the trumpet.



geraltofrivia said:


> Banned because it's already night here and I don't see no songs :bah


I said central time. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't believe in central time.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's time to change your belief.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because according to my local time it isn't.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because my local time is earlier than yours.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being early.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being Earl-y.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse when i wake up some ppl on the other side of the world are just about to sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because time doesn't even exist in nowhere. @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this has become a sausage fest again.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse its ur fault! GTFOOOOO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's time for this again...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'll try to get some girls........hang on guys. I'll call a few.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with sausages


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a monochasium.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a traveling man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Kevin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by social security administration


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wonder if there are more women than men in the world...hmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by.......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by MacBook Pro


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for...

Actually no, I have decided, at this moment in time, I am not banning anybody. Have a nice day :b









_banned_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the ban song is released in 30 minutes!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's time!


__
https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fyoure-banned-and-youre-banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning urself


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because I want someone to ban me for a dank reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying that word


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned cuz that wasn't dank...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because it's time!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fyoure-banned-and-youre-banned


nice :lol



Siegfried said:


> Banned cuz that wasn't dank...


Banned by Roy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for cleaning up the litter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning pets


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for owning souls.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for cloning owls


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being like the little brother I never had.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned  

IM GONNA CRY


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned let it out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cryin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for cryogenicin.



Neo said:


> nice :lol


Thanks for listening, man. :b I had a more elaborate song with lyrics banning all the regular banners, but that proved too hard to finish. I'll finish it one day. lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not letting me feature on your grammy award winning cut.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because record some audio and I'll make it into a song. I don't ****z around with this. hehe


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

The hills are aliiiiiiiiive with the sound of banning.

i actually do have a sample of me singing tho...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned cuz letz win dat grammy then yo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned... look out for my new single


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we took over this page. Let's keep it going before those other lesser beings show up.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using the word lesser without authorization from the National Council of Flop Lesser Beings


but seriously i have me recorded saying "yeah" multiple times and i wanna send them to you so how lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because try this. http://vocaroo.com/?upload


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned dammit its 1am and I'd probably wake everyone up lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because wake them up. Do you know how much grammy's go for on ebay. letz get that cheddar


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned... omg... ur right


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..omg..u r left


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Duh im alwayz right.

banned for doubting my rightness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need sleep.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because bae told me to and because hot choc tastes better than coffee


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by caffeine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by pixie dust.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because bae has a soul


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if I have to hear about bae one more time I will scream.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because baebaebaebaebaebaebaebae


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because bae is the only word that my mind coats with sugar


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I actually find that word annoying as well, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because u have to be strange to find the word bae annoying


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have never banned you before.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because that logic is weird. *pokes*, because i havent poked before


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because you were born to make history.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because sadly we can't say the same for you.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being rude.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm thinking about making another youtube video....hmm. What of though?


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because it should be about how much you like dick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned, rood


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned do you want a hug? You can't have one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'll continue to pray for you guys. Sigh.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because prayer doesn't work.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned open your heart bro.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned I'm not a surgeon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way.

@Kevin001 Banned by Madonna.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Limp Bizkit. LMAO.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for breaking stuff.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned cause it's just one of those days...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for being Swedish.

Woah, that was an easy one.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being racist against Swedes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a swedish!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned for being Indian.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Easy ban: Swedes are not a race, neighbor.

Harder ban: Bannad för at du kanskje talar svenska.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Bannad för att Svenskar härstammar från Svearna, vilket är en etnisk grupp.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned because I love Swedes and Sweden. Except for you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stalking.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for hating stockholm.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned its swedish invasion


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for opposing a swedish invasion.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Banned for hating Oslo.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being swedish!


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

Banned because I'm tired.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned get a rest.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you too. Night!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I am watching moana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

@Alostgirl Banned for being a girl *rolls eyes* You know we hate you because we love you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by anonymous


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being anon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a source code.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing moonies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned and im gonna sleep now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping early


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because he slept too early.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping now


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for never sleeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being 10 years old


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my good night ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping on a water bed


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the chipmunks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a chipmunk fan


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the super bowl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching that


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I didn't watch it.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for missing out.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for giving this Superbowl any credit 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving Squidward credit


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned because we have pretty much become squidwards in all our lives 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep bro, you have class tomorrow.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I see the light


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for looking at the sun


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for howling at the moon.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking like wolf....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking like a wolf.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing u r avatar constantly


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a very big cockroach
@Kevin001 i dont have beard now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for shaving it off.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse it will grow again and this time i wont shave it....**** what ppl think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned ok.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because where is bae


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm here.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for not being a demon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for saying bae(bye) all the time... where r u going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by my final ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

how is bae linked to bye?
it means before anyone else and it means babe lol

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying that word


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for saying that word.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by breakfast.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by dinner


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for trying.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying too hard.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a thief


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah never stole before in my life. I'm as pure as they come.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing women's hearts, lmao, jk.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned his a serial womanizer lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stealing women's hearts, lmao, jk.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stealing my ban.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for stealing karstens heart!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned I quit, I'm out. Lol.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being the pretty long haired faery that stole my heart.....a long long time ago.....in a world far far away.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being sweet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being salty as hell.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking hell is salty.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for overthinking about hell

@Alostgirl i know the meanning iwas just kidding lol haha lol haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost soul.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for going to the gym everyday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenieism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse its time to sleep now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping for 24 hrs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better hurry up and come to Jesus before that door slams shut.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because things are fine down here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned its much better in heaven my friend.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Did you just assume my better? 
Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm just here to spread the word.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a bird spreading the word


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating out of trash cans.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for only eating European white truffles.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't think I've ever had anything European, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Europe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having that avatar, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for judging a grown man by his spongebob avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being a boy....enjoy your childhood while you can.


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for shaming children, you sad little old man 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned hush child!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

old man you are BANNED GTFFFOOOO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always being aggressive.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for always being male.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being pink


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being gray.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Banned for being a tragic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being sin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because oh look another teen......invasion here.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a kevin
@LookOutTheWindow welcome back banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for welcoming people back


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

@Kevin001 Enjoy it while you can, turning 20 in six hours.

Banned for being a poptart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a tart


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I might be the oldest in this thread right now, sad sad day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by anonymous


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being 11384 years old.
@Kevin001 Banned because Amon is 11384 years old.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for loving cartoons...but hating dbz

@Kevin001 if u think you are too old maybe you should gtfo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for using 'gtfo' too much. gtfo.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I decide who comes and leaves here.....get out, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse kevin im the new king now....all of u get out right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not banning......always klowning.


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

its all good I totally understand I was just trying to keep the game going lol


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for punching their annoying coworker in the face who can never seem to work ever.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being amused


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for having an IQ of 34


----------



## poptart2489 (Dec 31, 2016)

Banned for making his intelligence a rule 34 matter 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a banner of banners.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for whatever that avatar is lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not knowing about the Matrix......gtfo!

@Neo Banned for being here longer than all the other banners.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having over 34,000 useless posts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will click that skype button and video chat with you if you don't stop.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned 

CLICK IT 
CLICK IT 
CLICK IT!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for soliciting sex.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you've been warned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned be like Nike and JUST DO IT!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I will don't push me boy!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, click it or ticket! :wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. He quit so looks like a no go.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm shirtless and have the canola oil out just as you asked. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you asked for it!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for bringing that atrocious signature back.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....back? Been having it for a while unless you mean the colors, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because, yeah, the colors. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned oh, lol. Yeah it was time.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being from Louisibana


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from a boring state.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being boring. lol.


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Banned for banning Kevin001.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thank you, he should know better.


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Banned for not saying hi to me. (you're welcome! )


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Hi.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying hi to my future best friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing oranges at ppl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for growing oranges... on people. @[email protected]


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for _being_ a Borgange D:


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because both of ye have the same avatar! 

WITCHES! 
WITCHCRAFT! 

BURN THEM!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How is your filling not spilling? Banned by the unintentionally rhyming man.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not skyping with me last night.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you missed your shot. The window is closed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he was busy with me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. Have fun.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because he was busy with me.












LMAO. Okay, I'm done.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being done.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I feel sick.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not wearing enough clothes.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned cuz who said im wearing any @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for playing the guitar while naked.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are sad, smh.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it's actually quite funny. Imagine if the forum became an army of @Amons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I would never let that happen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned this forum is mine.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go back from which you came.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a mime


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i´m back hail the king
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming back.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse the king shouldnt leave his ppl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm the King here bro.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for dreaming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being the 58,380th post in this thread.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for not giving a ****.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning someone doesnt seem to a ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned at this early time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning too early.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for hiding.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banning for sneaking

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sneaking in the sneakers


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for sneaking in with no sneakers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sneaking in snake sneakers


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for sneaking in with sea snakes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing plasma grenades


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for using plasma pistol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Grunt


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for acting like a Grunt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking 4ever to deliver my breakfast


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating his own proboscis for breakfast.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Talk about weird facial features


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse u are watching tv right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a camera in my room.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having a camera in his room.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned he doesn't have a room.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned how did u know that?.....are u a magician
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we're friends to the END.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i will .....for as long as i can...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm the HBIC in here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a female, smh.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Ban-an-an-an-an-an-an-an-an-an-an-an-an-neddd!

You're banned and you know it, yeah! yeah!
You're banned and you knew it, yeah! yeah!
You're banned and you know it,
You're banned and you knew it
You're banned and you show it, yeah! yeah!

No.
No?
Still banned though. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for that abomination of a ban!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time you came out of your shell buddy.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because he comes out of people's stomachs, ugh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lame ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for an even lamer van


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sigh I need to take you under my wing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for makin chicken wings and not sharing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no one else wanted to ban your a**.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being the Amon

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Keegan


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for switching your avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poisoning the mods


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for poisoning the users.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dennad rof gnilleps sdrawkcab


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for backward spelling


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by Noma.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Oen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the one


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for treason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a cockroach


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned via executive order.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because isn't love great.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it depends on whether it is requited or not.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because when it is its magical. Just staring into each other eyes....yep yep.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for staring into the mirror and making kissing gestures.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol....nah.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned 'Welcome to the real world'


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for trying to embrace within the real world.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Alostgirl said:


> Banned 'Welcome to the real world'


Banned just 'cause I feel like it!


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not following the ban thread rules.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my future ex wife.....as ruler of this thread I'll let the infraction go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned because my whether It's ladylike to fart thread has been removed unfairly. Last time I saw it, it has the majority saying yes... so that means I get to become a huge tomboy. :yay


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for stealing precious gems


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Raki


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing the vibe in here.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse there is no specific vibe here just randomness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nope.....this was once a proud thread with good bans.....outsiders need to be terminated.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because YOU need to be terminated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because terminated U


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

As of this moment, you are banned, boy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making me any cupcakes.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because all cupcakes are mine and mine only.

:b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a cupcake dark lord.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being his rival, GothicMuffins


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for espionage.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the matrix too damn long.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not living in the matrix, like ever!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. What do you think of Londoners?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned back.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for uncreative banning, really banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need tough love.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being here 24/7


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because winners never sleep bro.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for no longer being a virgin-who do you think you are?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for secretly being a mod


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for secretly being a demon. 
@Xenacat Banned for being crazy.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of being a mod - how dare you!


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

@Kevin001 Banned for the gay looking Avatar-I know youre straight n yes I'm crazy what of it?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you know what they say about crazy women. *cough*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not covering u r mouth when coughing


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for jumping on @Kevin001's ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for jumping Kevin


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for jumping on my ban and yes I'd jump Kevin


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flirting in the ban thread.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of flirting!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for committing sin


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dennad esuac sseug s'ohw kcab.  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smiley


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for lame banning.....


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for tame banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a milf.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned as an alternative to killing people.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Kevin001 
Banned for becoming the #1 banner :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this is a proud moment.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bannd


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should be bowing down.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Not even in ur dreams..banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing your place.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for banning a milf.


Ouch-banned for hurting my feelings:crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what? Lol. That is a huge compliment in my book.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching too much milf porn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being so aggressive with the mood you chose on here :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being artificial.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing u r avatar..again


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for changing u r avatar..again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mocking me!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for mocking me!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for mocking me!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because combo breaker

IT'S A K.O


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because










:b


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Banned for the sake of cupcakes everywhere.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Brand.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sand.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Tanned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for rhymes.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for your sarcastic looking avatar :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that's the look I most often have on my face while browsing this forum.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being green


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for only sometimes being green.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for loitering.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being offline


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for impersonating an Egyptian god


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being salty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sour af.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spamming


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for......good.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a hermit


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a kermit.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause Kermit doesn't appreciate that 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you know nothing boy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for living in people's stomach, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because ikr....just sick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you must follow my lead now lol.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned never


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a lil chick


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a cutiepie


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a crown


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for trying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for cheating......as the new ruler you're perma banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a girl


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned rules dont apply to me bro


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I want some cheesecakes


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for bannign too much


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for defining awesome


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for failing math


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for joining in 2013


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having too many blogposts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being hungry


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned just because


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for overtaking kevin


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being cute


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because for having 5000 posts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for making history


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being fantastic


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because **** valentines day


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have committed the ultimate ban sin....you'll never be forgiven.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being aggressive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a peasant.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned bow to me you peasant


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for reclaiming your title as the Ban Queen.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl (Oct 3, 2016)

Banned for stealing my childhood.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I thought you didn't need it.


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for liking Cheetos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for b*tching.....women ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for misogyny.

@Alostgirl Banned for banning yourself multiple times.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that lost girl....she has gone loco.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you stole her throne.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

She's coo-coo for cocoa puffs! banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Count Chocula.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by well honestly is there a better cereal?

Banned by Cream of Wheat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Franken Berry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I spy with my little eye a curly haired cutie that I can turn into my wife.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned by Captain Crunch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating unhealthy things


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not eating *ban*anas.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Banned for making me crave actual gothic cupcakes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not choosing emo cupcakes


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for talking about cupcakes


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for being latina .


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for showing jealousy for not having any cupcakes :b

EDIT: banned for making me edit my post. This happens too often whyyy :b


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because your signature is balancing an emoticon (based on my display settings).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having different settings


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for using Alienware desktops.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating on Alienware


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for invading our planet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating gum from under desks


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for living under a desk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because how dare u!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because how dare u!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a kid.


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for not being a predator


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Banned for b i t ch ing


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a male.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a chick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a non-chick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having fandoms

@geraltofrivia Banned because you forgot to say cute chick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i miss my bae


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for a missing him today...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned happy birthday.


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for not having any friends or a life


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because me and you should be friends.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@lackofflife 
Happy birthday! :yay :yay :hb

(It's your birthday right? As I remember your age used to be 18 )


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned happy birthday.





geraltofrivia said:


> @lackofflife
> Happy birthday! :yay :yay :hb
> 
> (It's your birthday right? As I remember your age used to be 18 )


yup....thnx bros.... i didnt even remember that today was my birthday lol

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating all of the Bday food


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not getting him a present, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting him a "For Dummies" book


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because "For Dummies" books are actually quite good. It was a stupid decision to name them like that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting me a "How to read a For Dummies book" For Dummies book!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned shouldn't you be at school?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse he is a mon not a student
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having exactly 697 posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a vampire


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for changing ur avatar everyday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting here everyday


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for committing many a monstrosity on this here forum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing from poor people


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for more reasons than you could ever imagine.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a nasty cupcake


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for preferring carrot cupcakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for not providing a reason for ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being a Xenadog


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for not being A man.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@AmonBanned because you always seem to be the 'person above me' when I go to this thread.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for no longer being a mod but still using his anonymous mod username


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having leg cramps


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

hoddesdon said:


> banned for no longer being a mod but still using his anonymous mod username


Banned because this is the only account I use here. The other one was merged into this. Got nothing to hide 

@Amon Banned for drinking Amontillado.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Neoism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who said males aren't catty....just take a look at you guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for planning to shut down this thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because now why would I do that silly. I'm just trying to eliminate the weak.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the top poster


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think we're tied....me and that lost girl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not finding her yet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not finding her yet


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because I think we're tied....me and that lost girl.


Banned for being physically tied to @Alostgirl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao nah


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned thats so wrong. my eyes are only on demons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a ouija board


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that demonic girl.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a demonic boy


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for promoting a monistic agenda


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a male mon.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

baned for having ovaries


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being silly.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being serious. WHERES ELLIOT :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a taco


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a hater


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for having a head like a horse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being delusional


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for having too many posts. We're purging the forum of such wizards.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an Unknown Trooper


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for banning such a beautiful user for such a petty reason!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning ur manager


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Xenomorph.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a geralto


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning people way too many times.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a cupcake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an onion


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a pervert.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a trying mon.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

banned for supporting world peace.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for supporting world piece


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for supporting an alien invasion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating on Aliens


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because nothing ventured is nothing gained


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'all need Cheezus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need something and it ain't Cheezus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing avatars..again


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting me to remain stagnant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a ventriloquist


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not stating a reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for existing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a fish


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a boy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Otherkin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not blogging or posting stuff that bothers you....open up bro.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for peer pressure..nah brah


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because it really is sausages in here. And not even that many sausages!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting dat gif again


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning gifs. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning gifts


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking I would ban gifts, gifts are awesome.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for secretly hating gifts. U lie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for secretly not being a mon but the mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing to me


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a alien, where are the predators?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to know such info

Btw they're under ur house


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not fighting them.

I just fixed the underneath my house a week ago. :c aw.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing hundreds of innocent rats


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for hurting my Koalas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for murdering wasps


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for trying to sneak into the bushes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for promoting Keeganism


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for spreading the virus of Wasp.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a rocket launcher to kill a grunt


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for attempting yo use a plasma pistol against a Hunter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for driving off a cliff with ur team still inside but jumping out at the last second to save urself


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for thinking Spartans can swim.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being on the good side


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time for your final ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread has turned to sh*t because of you and your mons.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not knowing that the capital of Banland is MONneville


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being related to Flying Mint Bunny.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because aww how cute.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse ur age is a number
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being weird


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for scaring people away.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..says the weird looking dummy with a bowtie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have fans bro.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fans during the winter


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have fans year round bro....year round.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i prefer ac
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I was talking about fandoms lmao.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i thought u were talking about ceiling fans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Banned for not specifying a reason for banning another user.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not banning 24/7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trooping in a "Employees only" zone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for employing in a "Troopers only" zone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fighting Mother Nature


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for staring at me like dat


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for staring back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to hack my account


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for finding out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..out out!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by chucky childs play doll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the demon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the demon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ruining the game


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause this ain't no game son. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being young


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being young.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for eating mold.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old news.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for playing songs backwards to find hidden meanings.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing Kung Fu.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting knives


----------



## 837506 (Feb 4, 2017)

Banned for having over 23000 posts in 5 years.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ghosts aren't allowed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying here too long.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting too much


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this thread should've closed long ago


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because as ruler of this thread I decide when it will close.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm only here to get to 6th banner then I'm out


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz thanks cuz


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for bad spelling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for correcting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *counts* how many more of these mother****ers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for screaming in a library


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for burning a library


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because where tf have you been


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the 6th banner!!!

*drops mic* *kicks mic*

That's all.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> Banned because where tf have you been


Banned for being a taco.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for obvious reasons

@Xenacat Banned for feeling cheerful.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being weird


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Voldemort
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because who the **** am I kidding? I can't stay away from this damn forum. xD

Jk. Bye guys.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned GET BACK HERE AND GIVE ME THE BIG MAC I PAID FOR


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Edit: banned for ninja banning me
@Mc Borg Banned for teasing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for liking to be teased.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling scared.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for feeling confused. 
Double banned for becoming the king again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disrespecting royalty.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse today is sunday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning on a Sunday


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being Satan in disguise.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding out


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by @Kevin001
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because yes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yes and then no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned becuz maybeh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned whoat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for challenging my status as the official representative of the Middle East on this forum :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for challenging the challenger


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse he shouldn´t
@geraltofrivia where u from?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. The country to your right


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

canned...holy **** which one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The one immediately to your right. Iran. 

You didn't know?! I thought you knew.

Banned for not knowing, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned lol i was confused between iran and syria......which city exactly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Tehran.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse thats a big city
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by cities that are too big.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nice to each other


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. Here, a hug for the Xenomorph :squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding out my weakness <.<


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being cute


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for introducing urself as bored


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned cuz i need a joint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smoking


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned because I actually don't like pot. I'm just trying to be one of the cool kidz.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my cooking pot..how dare u


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned u


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm back yo.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you're not allowed here anymore. Sorry. =/


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because :crying:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because :twisted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there shall be no flirting in this thread unless its me doing the flirting.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that's flirting. lol. "He posted a smiley! He's flirting!" xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know how the male's mind works.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for flirting with me...


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for assuming all men think the same way. *tsk tsk*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yeah you're right ain't nobody thinking like me...not possible. I've got gifts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because last night I dreamed I had a girlfriend. It was so awesome 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I ban her from your dreams. :twisted

(Yeah, I'm evil lol)


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because how could you be so mean?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning that evil, thank you.
@Mc Borg Banned for stealing my literal dream girl.

Imma defeat you and set her free. :duel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm too weak to fight right now. *waves white flag*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for always being the first person I see in a game thread.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because no shoes, no shirt, no service.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning a fellow 27 year old. :bah


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because you two are at that age :O Kurt... Jimi... Janis... Morrison...


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for reminding me that I might escape that fate in a month


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Haha, banned for being older than me. If I do die, send my soundcloud out to the masses. They need to hear such classics as "You're banned (And You're Banned) and I Jeff It All - Feist.


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for having accomplished more than me at a younger age.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I very much doubt that, haha.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Panned


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for hitting someone with a frying pan


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for frying someone with a hitting pan.

@[email protected]


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for being picky about what I have cooked for you


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being cooky about what I have picked for you.


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for bringing me rotten berries


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for eating them.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he's from Floridada. Better watch out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for discouraging sin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a stinky fairy


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for corrupting innocent minds


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a female.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Bans self for posting too late


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting quickly


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you dont know who I am


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because I don't know who you are


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I am a queen, welcome.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because boo


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing the demon queen.


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for not introducing me


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned @Amon, boo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning meh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's time for me to change my name. brb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.going by Mc Berg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for.going by Mc Berg


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for.going by Mc Berg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Edit: Banned for.ninja banning me

@Mc Borg Banned for.being McJeff


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for knowing how to edit posts. I don't know how.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing things. There should be an edit button right there. *points*


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because I don't have an edit button


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because, oh yeah. I think you have to have a certain number of posts. It's to prevent spammers from editing posts or something.


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for confirming what I was thinking


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing how this forum works, noob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noobism


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned and banned for hazing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because of BluStacks :twisted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because I just got an edit button


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for posting only to get an edit button.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because edit that **** homie

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because I changed my mind about my previous post, and have decided to ban you instead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing the lingo so soon. You will be a top tier banner


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for banning such a promising banner


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what else is there to do at 4AM? xD

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being an insomniac.


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for calling the kettle "black"


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because it's only 2 am where I live xD


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for living in the past


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I live in the future. It's 1:40PM here 8)


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for neglecting to ban someone


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because 40? @[email protected]


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because the garbage and recycling trucks will be here before you know it, and I'm never going to take everything out if I keep chatting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm out yo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because now I only have myself to ban


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because now I only have myself to ban


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for stealing my crown. Evil chick.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. oh no you didnt!!! ps: also, stop eating chickens!


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

banned. oh no you didn't!!! ps: also, stop eating chickens!


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. oh no you didn't!!! ps: also, stop eating chickens!


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

banned. oh no you didn't!!! ps: also, stop eating chickens! Connect four


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. oh no you didn't!!! ps: also, stop eating chickens! Connect five


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because that isn't a thing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned. oh no you didn't!!! ps: also, stop eating chickens!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....what have you done? Smdh.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned what do you think of my user name?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned! :O :O :O


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned sorry dad


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, sorry son.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned sorry bro


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned sorry queen


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned sorry king


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned u demon queen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned its okey *puts hands on shoulder* 

DONT DO IT AGAIN

banned lackoflife


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a king.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a demon.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because demons cant be banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are weird.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i agree they are weird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because you guys are wired.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y'all banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse once upon a time there was a guy named JEFF
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for telling jeff stories


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing Jif


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned who killed jeff ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no not Jeff..Jif


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned is jif jeff´s brother?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because Jeff's brother is Jeff.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping late
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

banned for not knowing the guys name is Kenny not jeff


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the wrong person...poor girl...sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always sighing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned because the previous page was full of sausages.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not eating them


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned because his name is Jearf. Jeh-Eh-Err-Effa.

GWARF!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a pie


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for trying to put everyone on a diet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the accusations


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for accusing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for accousing him for accusing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting in my thread.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned bro im the new king
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im studying physics
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

you are all banned for sleeping tooo early
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for not having a life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lameness


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for drinking too much ale. Amon-Ra ale.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my valuables


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause you do not understand that this Koala is king!










Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not seeing the Koala's cutness. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## PieChai (Feb 18, 2017)

Banned for not specifying why someone was banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on the new kid on the block.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to stop meh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time for you to leave for good.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because w/e


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse you cant see me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for singing a Beatles' song.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for singin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im john cena
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse you still cant see me so that makes me john cena
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I can c u from here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys are killing this thread.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse its the old man again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

BANNED because i just urinated a little cracking up reading this thread!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for no reason..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from Earth


----------



## christianbabe410 (Jan 31, 2017)

Banned for not being from Earth


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a babe.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being from the midwest.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for klowning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing the other Kevins


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being a babe.


Banned for making me wonder how he knows she be a babe!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing the files


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the weeknd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for limping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse my bones are made of metal they dont break
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being wolverine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Bunned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4ever


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for that hideous avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a hater..ye know u secretly like it


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for that awesome avatar.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because where is @demon queen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for allowing demons in here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the women of this thread are gone....sigh....sad day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a pervert, smh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a man that has lost his way.....come to me child.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to trick me, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smhing


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for having the weirdest avatar ever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being another hater


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having the most normal avatar I've ever seen.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for supporting that deity.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm expecting favors from that deity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for illegal practices


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for lack of jurisdiction.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinning


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for throwing people in your hell, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for cow tipping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for naming ur pet pig Chris P. Bacon


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what happened to that hot guy that was banning the other night? I thought we had a connection going.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting a piece of pie


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for rockin' in the free world.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Nardwuar the Human Serviette.

Doo do do do doo...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doo doo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I failed. His catch phrase is actually "Doot doola doot doo doot doo." =/


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for hopping aboard the Jefferson Starship.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a white rabbit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned cuz... bae caught me slippin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having a nip slip


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having taco nips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always eating oatmeal


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Speed banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I Can't Help Falling in Love with you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because hopefully you're referencing this song? :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being aggressive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting a lot


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for oatmeal :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for oatmeal..bah!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on my ban list for when I become a mod, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting Mcberg banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree who could ban that :bah face @Mc Borg is king of


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he was talking about amon... I think. @[email protected]


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because nah he was talking' bout' chu holmes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Well if that is the case. I can't be banned. I think I'm one of the only ones that got my user-requested permanently banned account unbanned. :twisted I AM BAN!

*bans*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mcbanned bah!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im back and no is noticing shhh lower ur voice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making an entrance.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having Mod ambitions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having King of this thread ambitions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having queen of this thread ambitions


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having peasant of this thread ambitions :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4ever


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned in the late night when all banners are sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing coffins


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse im here to do that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned becouse


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the sake of all the bannanas i ate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the sake of all the banned Ana's I just ate. @[email protected]


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating humans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ban......be banned...repeat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned.......just half i will ban the other half later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

לצמיתות מוחרם'd for SIפN∀┴∩ɹƎ


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

yes now ur completely banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bunned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bun B'd


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....sigh what the hell are you guys doing? Smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sighing 24/7


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse every single breath of him is a sigh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he exhales "sighs" when he blows up balloons.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned because judges breathing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting in this thread just for the sake of posting in this thread.


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for telling the truth of most of these posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posing for this thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because not me. I take this thread seriously. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for violently waving ur arms


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you might want to stretch yours... just a little. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming I have any


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an alien wearing a kimono, who may or may not be armless.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using wifi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being lo-fi.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using hunger as an excuse for eating thats not right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bannedofflife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 life


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned 2 death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being #59093


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz imposter!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz... lol!










Perfect timing.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making a robot wear chinese outfit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm pretty sure he's just wearing a parachute. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4evs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned foreeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvveeeeeeerrrrrrr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y'all banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 
a
n
n
e
d


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for 2007-2008 level ban creativity. Been there, done that. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned
[email protected]
n.|...en
n.|...en
[email protected]
dennab


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for expert level banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm the best banner! :twisted

Who wants to step up and take my title? :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned @geraltofrivia would


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sigh poor little boys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned :twisted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned McBerg..BANNED @[email protected]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's about that time... :twisted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting from an S4


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm actually using Bluestacks. :twisted

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not posting from Whitestacks


----------



## davidh888 (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned for having a non-english custom title.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## davidh888 (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned for post farming


----------



## rabiesraccoon (Feb 24, 2017)

davidh888 said:


> Banned for post farming


Banned because dolphins while seemingly cute and ruthless monsters.


----------



## davidh888 (Feb 24, 2017)

rabiesraccoon said:


> Banned because dolphins while seemingly cute and ruthless monsters.


Banned for speciesism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being in the ocean


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for not keeping the ocean in your bathtub.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having ur own library


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for assuming that she is in fact Emma. She is Jeff.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not praising Jif


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*praises Jif* Are you happy now? :bah

Banned for being on A.M.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidh888 (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned for using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz dolphins can't play video games

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## davidh888 (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned for saying le


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for saying le twice.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's all in ur hed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ur banned (and ur banned)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned Banned banned
Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned
Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned
Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned
Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned Banned banned
Banned banned Banned banned


----------



## davidh888 (Feb 24, 2017)

Banned for saying banned too many times in one post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making a ban sausage? @[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using Tapatalk how could you jeff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bring ban bread for the ban sausages


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because ssshh. Don't tell anyone. POST BROUGHT TO YOU BY TAPATALK

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never cutting ur toenails


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I posted my feet in the feet thread. That is a lie. :bah

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sending private feet pics to Geralt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bagged 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tagged


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Swagged

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleepin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not supplying me with sleeping pillz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for violently waving ur arms..I think u had enough pillz..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*breaks your skeleton body*






Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to murder me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you can't murder what is already dead. @[email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiring Geralt and Noydb as ur servants


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz they the homies. They got my back. No hiring required.









Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned dont even think about banning me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning him. Didn't you read what he said? :bah He said not to do that! :wife

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm out. Goodnight kiddos. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me dat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned k kiddo. =P

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz shh and go get ur beauty sleep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol

Banned because you go to bed too now! :bah 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping this late its almost mornning now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse no one else is banning u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning lackofflife
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning him becouse of banning lackofflife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

You're all banned, especially @Mc Borg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Cat Milf is alive! :boogie

Welcome back. 

I'm feeling really terrible because of a thing that has recently happened but I was glad seeing your name in the recent posts and couldn't resist banning you 

Banned for returning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning @geraltofrivia when he is feeling terrible.

Sorry to hear you're feeling bad, I hope it's not for much longer. I missed everyone here! <3


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for missing people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making ppl go missing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Worried Cat Milf

Banned for being nice to me. Thanks.
We missed you too.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned in the mornning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned in the darkness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned in the batman the dark night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being a nuisance.

@Worried Cat Milf banned for not telling people you were leaving, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being in bed right now and feeling annoyed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pranking


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse no its not very cold now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing snow


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not hugging the bunny.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's real..it's chocolate


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having skeletons in his closet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a sketchy laboratory


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ...



Worried Cat Milf said:


> You're all banned, especially @Mc Borg


See guys? She mentioned me by name! That means I'm cooler than all of you. :bah

Welcome back!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for welcoming me bak..thnx


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for never welcoming me back, nor saying goodbye! :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because welcome back Jeff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.

*leaves*

Bye guys.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because why are you here bro?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*comes back*

I just went for a walk, man. Chill out!

Banned because it's time that you left. :bah I'll never reach #1 banner with you here. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'all need to leave for a bit for I can be the supreme ruler.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because a lyric in my original ban song was *pulls up wordpad* 

Kevin001 banned for overuse of gifs of that actor from The Notebook... whatever his name is!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying on this thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because my lyric for you was "Amon banned for littering." :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not using that line lel


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for littering. Wtf! @Kevin001


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I have it recorded, but it's too bad to upload. :lol One day I'll get a better take, but I've been too lazy lately to make music lately.

@Worried Cat Milf
Banned for being a consistent ninja. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making all the females leave this thread.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned @Mc Borg and @Kevin001 for banning at the same time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for retiring from ninjaing


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

who?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for false information.
Double banned just because it's long over due.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because given the rules... that's a legit ban. @[email protected] (to the double ban)

@Kevin001 
I got WCM back. I got you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting fast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for sorcery.

@Worried Cat Milf banned for mentioning me now but not when you were leaving the site...hmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for __


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because this thread is being posted in a lot and I have no idea who will be above me when this is posted. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because now u know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if its too hot gtfo.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm sorry, it was sudden  @Kevin001 (just in case I get ninja'd)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not saying why you left.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being pushy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking Amon left when he's always been here..and for possession of marijoowana.

Banned for interference


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being worried


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the new avatar. I like. :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for beating me to the borg. 

Because HEY! It's the master of onion rings!  Welcome back!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

who?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using gifs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for excessive giffing.
@flyingMint Thanks!  Also, I am honored to have earned the title Master of Onion Rings
@Amon Banned for not taking the ninja path because that's clearly what you are.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trifling behavior.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving away expired onion rings


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because JGL gifs is my new thing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned love that guy hes awesome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its no reason why I should be going to sleep alone tonight....ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished 4 gud


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it's ok *hug* JGL has been summoned and all will be well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for coming out of retirement


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dangit Amon. Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for almost using profanity teehee


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned teehee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for waka


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having AIM messenger.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for lame banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being nowhere.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being from middle east also known as the ****tiest place on earth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because Africa is worst. And also other poor countries in other continents. At least we got them oilz! @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking oilz


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being bonez.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned for having AIM messenger.


All of those are actually "Jeff." I hope no one tried to message them thinking it was me. But who uses AIM, anyway? :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for glitter bombing aka glitter littering.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for boring the already McBored. -_-


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for calling yourself Mcbored

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band because I'm an expert in boring ppl


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned me too im also a profissional at that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for posting via mobile device


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned for posting via mobile device


Banned for being worried about being a Cat Milf


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being here in 2008. We had images in sigs and it was a magical time in SAS history.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being here in 2000. We had free pizza and some sort of magic that could teleport you in time. That's how I got here.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not teleporting to the future and sharing pizza with us.
@Xenacat My daughters name is Xena and she is also a cat :0
@Mc Borg banned for being too slow and for uploading dirty images in your signature, resulting in the ban of images in sigs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

baened
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bnd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bd


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

B


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y'all banned 4real


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah banned for today


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ah banning. I've never seen this before...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having seen an ah ban before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 ahing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah-mon. Banned *cough*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Banana Bike


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for promoting healthy eating


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eternity


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for having a cat named Xena.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a cat named dog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by CatDog.










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not slicing it in half


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for animal abuse


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a MONster


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Kelvin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Ammonia


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

@AmonBanned for being an almond.

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a Neo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming I'm a neo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for disliking seafood


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing that info


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wearing masks to cover your skeleton McFace.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for doing the same
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for covering your mcbody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

McBanned McFor McUsing McMY McMc! :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking you're the coolest :bah (referring to an earlier post in here)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I am, though.  :cig <--- Yeah, I'm stealing @noydb's smileys :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

a


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

N-G-O and Bango was his name-o. 

P.S.
Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannnnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeedddddddd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a hollaback girl. 

I was hoping we'd go for b a n a n a s. This **** is bananas, b a n a n a s!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

ur bananaed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banananned for getting your hopes up.

Damn, banned for beating me to it and spelling it better.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I actually like yours better. :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse i use bananas now to type this ban
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for improper usage of bananas.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using bananas as football
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using bananas as .... never mind @[email protected]

(Yeah, I have a dirty mind. Sorry! lol)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for proper usage of bananas.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I ran. I ran so far awaaaay. Get it? Iran is far away and the song? Yeeeah......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mcbergin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting to be mcberg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because Jeff is overrated


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because not by me. :cig8) (I think that's the right order)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having tea with Geralt and Noydb


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because if the 3 of us ever got together, we'd be drinking something stronger than tea. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not giving reason for ban half the time


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Banned for not responding!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for gunning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned.
@gunner21 Facebook? I didn't log in today


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band 4 having a Fb account


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned.
> @gunner21 Facebook? I didn't log in today


Banned for not providing a ban reason.
@Amon: Banned for butchering spelling and the english language in general.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pushiness


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for pulliness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never using ur sword


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because there's a time and place for everything


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing le gold


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by le spatula.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving me ur paycheck


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for trying to take money that you did not earn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the first page in this thread had New Jersey hate and so shall this one. **** New Jersey! :cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a weird little man.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for being a bad cat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a pet seahorse


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sneaking in here. :bah

@Kevin001
Banned because I take weird as a compliment. And I'm 6 ft tall *cough* 5' 11'' 1/2 *cough*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not taking cough medicine


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having an esophagus. 

*drinks codeine*

:cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys enjoy yourselves


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for going from flirty to brooding in such a quick amount of time. @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned my team lost...sigh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for watching sports. Nerd. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nerdism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Shut up, dweeb. :bah

Banned for being dweebish.

(I'm joking btw, in case your funny meter is broken)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it is broken.. haven't found a good mechanic to fix it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing how to fix it yourself. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always bahing (The emote)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what's wrong with that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my emote..how dare u


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sorry =[... banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because my browser crashed.. *Squints*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. That's because you have a tab for every thread in just for fun. :bah

:lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Random ban til u reach le lucky number


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I feel so bad for stealing your emote. :crying::crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving the floors wet with ur tears


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not mopping 
@Mc Borg HEY. Leave Jersey alone! *cry*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this is a No Tears Zone


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for failing to tell Mc Borg that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..who's McBorg?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's not merely a claim - that's facts. :cig

Oh, and **** Jersey again! :bah

(and no, I don't seriously think I'm the coolest person on here)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating all the McBergers


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it was really me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for confessing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a worried ninja cat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing a Hoodie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a skeleton.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 hatin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being bad and boujee.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I slept for 6hrs actually.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping so little


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm a machine bro....sleeping is for the weak.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for skullduggery.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the past with that avatar.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse ur kevin im not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for 777th post


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse thats a nice number(Oops i just changed it)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that _*was *_a nice number.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse yes it a memory now lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being 19. I like that number. It used to be in my username.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned how old r u?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for asking that he is 25


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning me becouse i banned myself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning me for banning you because you banned yourself


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a fan not an air conditioner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a weenie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being dead.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being alive
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stopping time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because i wonder what happened to the royal family (demon queen and @demon king)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I suppose they are in royal honeymoon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 

They got banished by urs truly


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for breaking character. 

You never said "urs truly" and such. GOTCHA!!!
gotcha gotcha gotcha!

This is my day. :banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for freaking out..out out!


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for not being "Hey Mon"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for buying Hay


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for listening to Boney M.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Boned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Coned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished for eternity


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a potato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for discrimination


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for coffin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping in coffins


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

B B B B B Banned to the bone.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being deadly serious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned u both for wanting to bone me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for telling everyone, geez.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, tch


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for that bone idle ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the Robitz


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a picture of a picture as your avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for critiquing it.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because your username is one letter off from my first initial and last name put together as one word. I know what you're up to..


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

whats up?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you Jersey women talk to much.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for picking on Jerzee


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for false information. I don't talk enough in rl. 

Banned for "Jerzee"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking too much in here....be silent son.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me son


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not telling us he's your father


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because Maury says he's not


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for believing Maury.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting beyond your curfew.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning Milfs after midnight.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because the MILFS come out at night


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned by the dead of night (also known as @Amon).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning meh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for also sleeping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking we have the same rights peasant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my line


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for stealing his weed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating raw fish


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for skipping class.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I should be in class right now


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for skipping class to smoke Kevin's weed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using skunk perfume


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning ppl all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning in general


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for le ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a deadman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being ded


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for still being alive only with a skeleton
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ordering ur dog to come after me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becouse biology is ur favorite subject i know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banaed
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banad


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

baned &#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;&#128526;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because u just banned me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because all the OG's have left....sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sighing again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for removing ur post ZombieIceCream


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for getting lost in your imagination


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for klowning around.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Converting to Kevinism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should convert to.....its nice bro.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me son and now bro


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a weird family relationship with Kevin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's not my fault


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because kevin.....amon....and i are 3 ppl if someone counts us pretty impressive science fact
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because yeh I am purtty


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making out with the mirror


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a talking mirror


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a ****ing mirror. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using profanity in my presence


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not giving me presents.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a peasant


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. How dare you! *walks away in my potato sack dress*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making french fries outta ur dress


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having stews made out of your flesh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for loitering


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 kidnapping zoo animals


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for changing your avatar again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 being wrong


----------



## 837506 (Feb 4, 2017)

banned for being too cool for this.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is no saving you, you're too far gone.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I can say the same thing about you WEEDY


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not watching Westworld with me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching lame shows.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz yall need to sleep


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for telling us what to do.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for defiance


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for creeping us out.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being creeped out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not changing ur avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stabbing the ham


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for googling things instead of searching on internet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for posting with a mobile device.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I just had bad eggs.....ugh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for laying eggs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a rebel teen.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling me a teen im nineteeeeeeen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a boy among men.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned because no one would know that in real life im tall and i have beard also lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being tall and beardy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz that was a joke im not that tall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being tiny


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for avatar change yet again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eenie meenie miny moe


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for catching a tiger by the toe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning baby tigers


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling me tiny[i weigh about 640 kg´s]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a thief


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling me a thief i never stole anything except for those 25 times
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the confession..10 yrs of hard manual labor 4 u


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im gonna sleep ten hours this night becoz i will be having very hard work later
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping enough hrs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for no avatar


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for sleep walking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a hooded figure


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being the mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4ever


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned 4 using 4 instead of for.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using emotes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my emoji army 

That was like a tenth of them.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinning ugh


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'll give you a reason to ugh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ..staph this emoji nonsense !


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for spreading staph infection around this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for snitching


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for twitching.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being part of the Matrix.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cutting the tags off mattresses


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banning for not specifying avatar and making me constantly ban you regarding your avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being AntiCatloaf


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because what does that even mean?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing wat a cat loaf is <.<


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I know but why am anti cat loaf?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not providing an answer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for purring


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning me for something completely natural


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause she's a kitty


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for discriminating against felines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating meh


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I did nothing wrong. \(•~•)/


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for claiming innocence.

@Amon Banned for false statement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for u and u r cronies spamming meh with vms


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking that was me. I don't leave voice mails, I get nervous and hang up before the *BEEP*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hanging up on someone named Beep


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for robot speak

@Mc Borg 
Banned for not banning in 2 days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning le Borg


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Boned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spamming the forum.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking it's spam


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating spamwiches.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using spamonaise


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz what who where?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being lost.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz yes im in the jungle right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wandering in the jungle


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned where am i who are u ughh !!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ughing in the sacred land of Mount Ugg


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its not a mountain its a jungle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to.correct Me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for unnecessary use of period. 

Goodnight.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing that out and Gn


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping during the day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping at 6AM


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for making me ban U again


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u made me ban u too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning each other


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I feel pissed off


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned, your highness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 being le servant


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not recognizing the royal family
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be Tarzan


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wanting to be super sayin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an Angel.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned do angels fly? becoz i cant fly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking this thread as a joke, smdh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for saying smdh, smfh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ur necks must be hurting now for shaking it all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I don't feel pain bro.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned damnn ur neck is pretty strong i guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Kevin's neck is the stuff of legend.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a neck which is coded by numbers"01"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I am a legend.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no not ur whole body just ur neck(The Legendary Neck)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking over this thread.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz maybe its time to join the royal family and become the new KING
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## octobersky1 (Jul 2, 2015)

banned for aggressive Mood


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for seeing my mood as something new and strange
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning basically everyone today


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned good that ur here now i almost forgot to ban you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banishing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished from le jungle


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i cant see u up here im in the sky right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating the clouds


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause \(•~•)/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for turkey sandwiches


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for eating the Turkey sandwiches


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im eating these smooth clouds while ur eating jungle´s rock like trees
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause you didn't find any Koalas for me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying the jungle


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being nom a


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for keeganism


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Dennad rof gineb a nom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting the inmates escape


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for letting ABC virus outbreak happen


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being patient zero.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the rest of the alphabets


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not being a doctor and not having a patient
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz whenever i yawn i know its time to sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for knowing.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i dont know when the yawn comes actually
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making me yawn


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz my yawns are also on the way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting a bug go in u while u yawned


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not pulling the bug out


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not letting me eat the tasty bug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating flies


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause it was a black widow.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz doesnt matter what kind of bug is it ....they are all very delicious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating wasps


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i also cook them before eating them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting their stingers


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im an austronaut not a sting collector
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being an Austrian astronaut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for biting ice cream


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for boning


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for worrying about cats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Boned for banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing ants


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not respecting your elders boy!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because he is an elder


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah.....he just a boy.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Beyonce's hit song "If I Were a Boy"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing from a toy store


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for downloading from appstore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for always banning me with ur treasons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..go to sleep bug eater


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz that was yesterday today i dont like bugs anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for believing it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for overthrowing the demon queen


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned brooo i dont need to overthrow her if iam the king(which iam)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning too much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned do u ever sleep?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for asking a question


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i didnt ask about ur cat dont worry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..did u just assume my timezone?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a loner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spamming


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not scrubbing the floors


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

_Staff edit_
Are you ok? Banned for speaking to Amon that way.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz where the hell did # come from?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning her origins


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he is a ****ing spammer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..agreed either it goes back.to le can or we eat him


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned lets eat him like a bug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to eat humans!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned no c´mon im just kidding(lets eat him)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..wuts wrong with u? I get the legs!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned dont leave middle leg for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for STILL staying up late..go to bed brah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz nah its still early for sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for refusing to obey me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not offering me a piece of human


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating pet food


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Cameo ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned 5ever.
@MrQuiet76 Hiii. Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the other banners who ban other banners


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by the queen herself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a queen


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being a quin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a que


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for being opaque.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being octagonal


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for knowing the 8 limbs of yoga.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting 1 min ago


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a pompeii


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing demon princess


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned where's my king?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Banned for posting a show with such a horrible instrumental section.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being rocky road


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for conspiracy to o'erthrow the moderators


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for accusing him without evidence
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for catching le sigh disease


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because @demon queen is the patient zero.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for allowing demons to roam the threads


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz today i didnt ban much it was a sad day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not doing ur job..ur fired


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for firing the king
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ..u ain't the king!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not seeing my invisible crown
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing Math


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no it was physics not math
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing a class


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz that wasnt a problem at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 
A
N
N
E
D


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for anning me *sees the B but ignoring it*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the others..and they're gone


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause










Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I can hear it


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause no you can't

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because yas I can


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause you can read my mind, can't you?

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..no...Ok mayybe..shh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for taking fish out of water just so they can enhale oxygen and live
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for jumping in out of no where, I see no parachute

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for keeping aliens as slaves


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking about MIB right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for looting


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a Grunt

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Halo fan (I've Only played the 1st one Lel)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for only playing the first one. (The other games are awesome...Except for 5, 5 sucks)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing pc gamez 24/7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hatin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking tha only justin bieber deserves hate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for belibing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stealing ur own things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going to the beach at 3AM


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for walking on air
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sentencing the dwarfs to prison


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz the king does whatever he wants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a tyrant


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned how dare u? *guards take him away*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning two much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yes despite running the kingdom sometimes i ban too much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

ur banned becoz of all the air u eat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling meh fat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no i didnt call myself fat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned banned banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u need to calm down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dennab


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for never sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never sleeping..it's le afternoon here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz kevin smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because Service Cost HH2


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for sudden ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your avatar, smdh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by The Great Cornholio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poking holes into corns


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned its the weeknd hm now i get why ya´ll are awake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for leaving the E out of weekend


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
@Worried Cat Milf i meant the singer WEEKND
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it's passed ur bedtime


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im hungry and there is nothing to eat ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go buy something.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for scaring everyone off


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the last ban until this ban


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being from Norway.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for not joining my band



Worried Cat Milf said:


> @MrQuiet76 Hiii. Banned.


well, if it isn't my favorite! banned for getting me excited enough to post here again already after my cameo


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for having a bad reaction to getting too excited.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned how many hours do u sleep?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ..don't know wat that is


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping 5 minutes each night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..what is this sleep u speak of


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned sleeping means like doing push ups
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because what??

@MrQuiet76 Nice to see ya!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz wait wait im trying to explain to him what sleep means
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Banned for no good reason.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for explaining.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for interrupting us from having a scientific conversation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause you feel aggressive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for saying that see im not agressive *punching the wall*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause these walls are metal do be careful.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for lying, the walls are made out of bread


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being a Rebecca.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for riding a horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

banned for riding a horse


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> banned for riding a horse


Banned for smoking the weed......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to smoke my weed.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for riding a pink horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for riding a pink unicorn


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for walking while geraltofrivia is riding his horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this is a sausage fest.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching cartoons at age of 25
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not watching cartoons


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i prefer anime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i cant reach u moon but i can still ban u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to ban extraterrestrials


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stealing ur neighbours wifi password
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being a dude


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a chick


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a turkey


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Amon said:


> Banned for being a turkey


Banned for being - I don't know what U are?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not actually being Xena's cat :b

EDIT: Banned for not waiting your turn haha :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sprinkling gothness onto le cupcakez


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being goth.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being goth


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for spying on earth why are u doing it moon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me Moon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a moon @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for kidnapping McBerg


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for kidnapping @demon queen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because demons never get kidnapped


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ur amoon u could´ve done it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because aren't u the King? Hmm?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned the king kidnapping ppl??!! is this a movie where can i watch it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sarcasm


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its sleeping time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because it's Sunday.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning.on a Sunday


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for also banning on a Sunday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hypocrisy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not changing your avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for defeating WorriedCatGilf


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the queen is here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my bestie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because haha..no


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I love some Americans honestly <3 Really open minded people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ice cream emoji


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a little mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being le top poster


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning the queen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the Queens assistant


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

Banned for not putting an avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being pushy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to be pushed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rudeness , tch


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Banned for lewdness.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for neonism x10.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not letting him to watch MATRIX for 30000th time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he's already surpassed that, enough is enough.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for passing the dutchie to the right hand side


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because nah its the left....always to the left.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned, ya, that's why you're banned. You did it wrong!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm never wrong. Gtfo!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for always being right not left
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i waited 3 hours to get banned for a reason and u just banned me for no reason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waiting for nothin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making me wait for nothing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a peasant


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hurting my non existing feelings
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

b
a
n
n
e
d
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a night owl


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning night owls


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a female.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a male.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having cats....get rid of them.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a kevin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Kevin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the terrible ban like me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not being a Kevin

@Kevin001 Absolutely not, I'd get an abortion before getting rid of my cats


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking ridiculous right now.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for loving ur cats more than me(this was meant for worried cat milf)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a closet filled with paper airplanes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned did u know that in america every 60 seconds a minutes passes?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stating fake facts


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating science discoveries
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being rich


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because don't mind him. Continue your research.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being ninja'd..teehee


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for saying teehee


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for mind blowing facts.

Oops, was on the wrong page.

Banned because my brain always wants to say "Gerald of Trivia"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..teehee


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for saying teehee for my science discovery *thank u thank u*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 thanking me


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned 4 spawning trapping me 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for falling for le trap


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for falling into the unknown.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for unknown reasons


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a unknown Mon.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Conditionally banned.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause of you not staying in the Matrix.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Canned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panned


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

Pawned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not passing down ur mod powers to me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for knowing too much.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for scaring everyone off


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about yourself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a cockroach


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being something I can't kill because you're already dead.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me a ghost


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned more like demon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being against demons


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for demons against being


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating saddam hussain he was a great president
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a clouded mind.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having no mind at all
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time you find a new home.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no i love my home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....leave....now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz once ur an egyption god amon ppl were saying hail amon but now ur just a BANNER
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attacking my character


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz truth is hturt if u spell it backwards
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tyranny


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz did u know that ppl close their eyes when they sleep?!*amazing science facts*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being incorrect..ppl sleep with their eyes open ya know


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....the thread has lost all its glory...sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for complaining


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned

@Kevin001 im the king here bro if u dont be a good citizen i´ll put u in prison and make u sigh there as much as u want
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not stepping down


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz somebody has to make me step down
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz why treason im already the king
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ur a bad king and I need u out


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for treason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not studying u have exam tomorrow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reminding me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being in highschool
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in 6th grade


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for insulting my beard
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a wolf


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling me a wolf im a lion bro a ****ing lion*roar*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for roaring in my presence !


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned sorry egyption god hehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing too


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned give me ur horse im bored
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned out of boredom


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for boring me and then not letting me sleep and then banning me at 5 am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me boring and banned for staying up late


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for taking that joke too seriously was just kidding bruh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this is serious business, I'm telling on chu


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking jackie chan up he is sleeping let him sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiring him


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz nah he is too old for this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

its banning time Oops i mean sleeping time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for waking up.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being anonymous


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not being ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading Keeganism


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not eating chocolate when you posted that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having le same avatar for yrs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using the French word for the


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using sweet potatoes to make french fries


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for killing my potatoes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating potatoes


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I got skill \(•_•)/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the warthogs


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for taking my Hornet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the purple banshees


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for taking my Scorpions.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being muysterious
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being here 2yrs and having under 1000 posts, smh.


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for being older than me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a future old cat lady.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i used to have another account and i didnt use this one until recently
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having multiple accounts....perma.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i can give u my other account´s name but nahh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned pls don't I'm sure that one dished out lame bans as well.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because rude!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha......banned for lame bans as well.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being lame.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning the lamest guy here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a hormonal teen

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for being a crazy cat lady.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned haha wrong person
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because donde esta @Mc Borg?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned he is gone....for good.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned @Amon too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned were u sleeping?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for worrying about another man, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smhing at another man


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned let him shake his head. he´s been doing it for the last three months
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for napping for 8 hrs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned thats actually my shortest nap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping too much brah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i sleep 7 to 9 hours each night thats normal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping with stuffed animalz


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for sleeping with real animalz

(Also congratulations ban people for the 3000th page of ban)
Edit: Said geralt, in the 3001th page of ban :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

I ban Geralt The Salt


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I ban Amon le lemon.

Also I ban all the ladiez in this thread for the international women's day! :yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me dinner at 7AM


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being too lazy to make ur own dinner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me out


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i didnt it was lackofflife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not meeting FullOfLife yet


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not meeting Amoff yet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always changing ur avatar


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not specifying an avatar.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking about changing ur avatar again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for avatar changin thinkin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for lazy banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bunned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Binned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for violence


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by ling joen hung pong ming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned kaching


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned that chinese guy was also a banner on this forum in1979
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for time traveling


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned from behind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making MsQuiet disappear


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning him and his wife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking over this thread.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned not understanding it yet im the king bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not listening to music.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i listen to music at least 3 hours each day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need new hobbies.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned like what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the demon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for identity theft


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for accusing people of identity theft...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being old.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm 12 dude


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for having either a transparent or a non-existent avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a skunk tail as ur avatar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being 12 years old,,,,,,really?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not believing him.

@Amon @catnoises I thought it was half a cat and it's tail lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i thought he was 9 or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned nah..actually 7


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a baby did eat ur milk or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I only go for almond milk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not telling us anything about urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to know my secrets


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not obeying the king
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the queen


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ur 7 years old u only know about tom and jerry and ur milk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for age shaming me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being older than my grandma who is 100 years old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being 34 yrs old


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz yes im old i barely survived ww2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making ur bed


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no my bed is not a mess like urs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying on me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i have secretly put a camera in ur room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for admitting u r weirdness..nao off to sleep!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for telling people what to do


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making me a hat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making noise....shhhh*quiet*im sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for typing while sleeping..u sleeptyping!


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for wearing a silly hat


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

catnoises said:


> Banned for wearing a silly hat


Banned because people posted before me and I can't find a way to edit the above post to say something different, making me have to double post, I am so sorry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for double posting


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for pointing out the obvious when I already pointed it out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing Dognoises


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because I didn't kill anyone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I know you are the










Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it should be The Legend only


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause TheLegend27 is special than just The Legend 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a picky eater


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm onto you...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going after an innocent bystander


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for falsely claiming innocence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bring the enemy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being asleep right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making me angry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for skipping anger management class


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz wtf is that ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by @Amon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for not saying why you benned the person above you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for benning


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for binnaening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's dark


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ofcourse its dark when ur eyes are closed...open them its still daytime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the dark spirit


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for telling me something that i already know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning on a Friday


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using calender
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for practicing ur sword skills on stuffed animals


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz all the korean monarchs were my students i tought them how to use a sword bruh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not teaching me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i will but first u should learn to obey my commands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for charging too much moneys and no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for refusing to obey the king......i sentence u for 5 minutes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a soft king...wait who are these ppl? Why are they in my room..wats going on1vd3gdvebehsbd....


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned they are ur ghost friends i have ghost friends too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the both you for hijacking my thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that this is ur thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking its not, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not letting him imagine unreal things(not let kevin001....yes this is for kevin)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because wut wut


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannned for making a weird sound whats that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me nasty food


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating instead of sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonelyycat (Mar 9, 2017)

banned for making me think about food


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making ur stomach scream and say no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling me wat to do


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for telling ur parents not to tell u what to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an atheist.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing my secrets
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having secrets


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being asleep while banning look up bruh i just said that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.calling me bruh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned ok from now on i will call u sis ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no
Banned for littering
Banned for treason 
Banned for getting banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned why r u not ok if i call u sis....sis?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because when the Lord says no..then it means no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned five minutes ago u were a sis and now ur a lord.....and they say dont hate donald trump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating on my Pops


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for disrespecting my toilet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using leaves as toilet paper


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating the tree´s roots just to get the original taste of the fruits
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the trampoline


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for punching a soft rock
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting rocks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing football with mountain rocks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because its time 4 u to sleep nao


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz yes tomoro i have school and probably a fight with one of my classmates
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having school on a Sunday


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having school from 12am to 6am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping at 5AM


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for smelling a sweet odor
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using skunk scented cologne


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wearing hijab(my last ban going to sleep now)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping so early


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for having exactly 26000 posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for planking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a girl, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning an alien


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

banned for having gone over to the aliens


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not having an airplane parked in the garage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for having a low outlook on life


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that having outlooks about life matter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because it reminds me of my ex


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz cats also feel the same when they say meaw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning an older woman.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing the age of every woman on this forum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned where is sis @Amon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....you're all alone bro.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making me feel more lonely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its when we're in the dark where we find our greatest light.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz these qoutes somehow sound like fairytails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting dolls


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching tom and jerry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for not having a life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for plagiarism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned good that u banned that cat on the wall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> banned good that u banned that cat on the wall
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for picking on the Cat! Meow!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a otherkin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling her an otherkin she is just a cat who says meaw every once in a while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for cat hoarding


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned thats what cats do.....u should meaw them out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for random purring


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for hissing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trasnslating animal sounds to words
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not approving of onomatopoeias


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for minting


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning one of my favorite foods (taco)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to eat him


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for preferring soft tacos over hard. (Idk if this true)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Cornholio.and banned for asking me an offensive question!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating u should start fasting forever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me fat again *Crais*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for taking my spot as 6th banner. :bah

This means war! :twisted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noticing


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause you shall not pass!

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... *kicks you off of bridge*

Yeah, I shall. :cig


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for quoting Gandalf 
@Mc Borg better get banning to reclaim your spot!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reminding her


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for winking at urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying again


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a Cthulhu wannabe.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking 1 galon of beverage daily
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that keeping hydrated is a bannable offense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking salt water


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking salty tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being salty


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being peppery.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a McBerg


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for charging ur phones battery without charger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using Windows 98


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hiding your visitor messages. :bah I was going to reply "[email protected][email protected]"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because harhar too bad


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

hi

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..bai


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned hai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Banned because I can't think of anything to ban you for.


Banned for making me do both of our work. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bring my assistant


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. You're it!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. You're _it_. You're the next big thing.

@[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my emotes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

LOL, banned because I thought that thread was you at first. xD


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not linking us for scientific reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'd ever engage in sin <. <


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's the "..." thread, if it's even still up. Someone's trying to _really_ get banned today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.making that thread..confess


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for placing the blame on him. It was you for sure.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blaming me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in those gifs. @_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding out my secret life @[email protected]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for ruining my virgin eyes. (I actually have not found the thread. Damn being on a phone! Damn it to hell)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned ohhhh... banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for searching for sin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we're not 30+. Why would we go to that sub-forum? :bah

*realizes that I'm almost 30 and proceeds to cry*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being Mcold


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Did anyone see that vein?!

Banned because 30 is the new 20


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hiding your age. You're probably older. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..did u just assume my age??


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for assuming that he assumed your age


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I assumed his assumption


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for typing a swear 3 times in one sentence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating pet food


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for drinking jet fuel.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being "into" planes. 

@[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my McSalad


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't eat McDonald's.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I dunno


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you better figure it out. :bah


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned for using @[email protected]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what are you going to do about it? :bah

@[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using the hypnotized emote


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it makes me use it. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me ban a lot in 1 day


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Bannned for banning everybody.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Xena the Warrior Princess. Alalalallalalalalalala!





(I just found this)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for just finding that


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Banned for making me ban a lot in 1 day


Banned because you do that whether I'm here or not. :b You should rest so I can get back to being 6th banner. :bah
@Worried Cat Milf
LOL, I forgot about that! Hilarious. :lol

Banned for bringing back memories and making me laugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ur destined to be the 7th banner 4ever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's not true! :crying::crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it is *evil laugh*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'll be 6th banner tonight. :twisted

(it looks like you'll be 5th and 4th soon enough)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting the grilled cheese turn cold.in the dot thread bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I know better than to eat food made by you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because just cuz.it smells funny doesn't mean it's baad


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's alright. You can have it. I'm making dinner right now anyway.










(the cat food is dessert)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned...well if those are scented candles then at least the hotdogs will smell gud


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because they're waka scented.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for borgy worgy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making bubbles


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I tried to play Kingdom Hearts and it sucked. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not playing Halo CE instead.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

*gasp* How dare you. Banned for being a fun hater.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling him Borgy Worgee


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it just wasn't fun to me. :b The controls were wonky. I hated the jumping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for anger issues.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a OceanFairy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I still have no idea what your signature means. 
@waterfairy
Banned for having bigger biceps than me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I won't ban and you can't force me to.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because yas.i can


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no.you can't


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a slow cook..waiting on those Friskies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned *throws them in the garbage* :cig


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for being jealous of my huge biceps


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what is happening here?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being late


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because how can I be late to my own party silly.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not inviting me to your party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for forgetting to bring the croutons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you guys are cool enough to come to my party....haha.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because we're already here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crashing the party


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a party on an electrical wire
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Amon's asleep. Quick, help me get back to 6th banner.


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned for the good of bankind


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because noydb... in the ban thread? This has to be one of those SAS dreams. :b


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because oops, wrong thread lmao


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no! You're here to stay now. :bah


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I can't find my way out. Where's the door???


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you would be the one to know. :b

:lol


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

Banned because I guess the door didn't like being banged lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a loser lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....this is so sad to watch.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because not as sad as your post count. =P lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for posting a gif of a sleepy guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a hacker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a vulnerable pc


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hacking without using internet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for still using Windows XP


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for still having the same computer that ur great grandfather gave u 100 years ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living like it's the 1500s


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in the egg age
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating toenails


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching youtube videos on radio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for salting the snail


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for melting the poor snail with fire
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating salted snails


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u have no idea how tasty they are
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for craving bugs again


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not using ur feet when running
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having legs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for scratching ur nose with ur feet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with body parts


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for laughing with ur nose
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nosey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a bromance.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz wtf!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using profanity


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for telling me not to drop F bombs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for being rude


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being dude


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being nude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned in the day its daytime here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for skipping school


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned because it's Sunday, silly.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned lol i was just kidding its night here too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning 24/7


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for doing the same
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that im a sleep and u can get away with banning me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a Peeping Tom


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being silly.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching movies that were made when your grandparents were kids(this was meant for cat worried milf)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for biting ice cream


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for boiling snow and then mixing it with tomatoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for participating in sin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for drinking holy water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an iPhone


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for lying that I have an iPhone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not finding DogDilf


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for kidnapping Dog Dilf. Hand him over!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned if u and dilf get old together then who will be the gilf?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by carefree rabbit quilf.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for coming online the same time as n0ydb hmm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have a feeling many of you are going to hell.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for stating the obvious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..isn't that the party u invited us to


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... "Hell is other people." - *Abraham Lincoln *



Amon said:


> Banned for coming online the same time as n0ydb hmm


That's my alt.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u were N0ydb all this time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @Anno Domini


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having too many accounts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

(っ◔◡◔)っ ♥ Banned ♥


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's missing the eyes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because wut (っ&#128293; ◡&#128293; )っ&#127930;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz wut


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bend cuz wat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for purrty art


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's about time that I revealed my origins.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not using the part where it's raining socks as a gif instead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm too lazy to make my own gifs. I found that on google. I ain't got time for that shiz. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz yall never add me to yalls friends list..do u know how long it took me to make that grilled cheese sammich?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's funny that you said that, because I tried to add you recently. *tries to add* Alright, sent.

Banned for not adding me first. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I never add 1st tch


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating insects
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Amon :cry
Banned because I thought maybe you wouldn't like to be added.
Also because I never add first either :bah
But imma add you now. 
It will cost you 3 sandwiches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for chewing them for him.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for gross
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Tehban, Iban


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Fayetteban
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm not from here - I'm New Mexiban.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned, here we go again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being shia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for sitting too close to the sun

@Mc Borg Welcome to the dark side (Tapatalk)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for uncreative banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned do you have a name or can I call you mine?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to kidnap


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning that fake pothead.
@Worried Cat Milf
I know, right? :twisted (tapatalk lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a fake panhead


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a fake Iranian.

edit: He changed it. :bah He had his location as Tehran, Iran if nobody saw that. :lol @geraltofrivia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I would never lie about myself..my about me is 100 % true


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ممنوع از تهران :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz too many persians here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating mayo on a spoon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning a big king by a small spoon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *holds up spork*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for scaring me*gets up the throne takes out gun shoots*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a water gun


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banned for believing it's not butter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

🅱🅰🅽🅽🅴🅳 🅲🆄🆉 🅻🅾🅻


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for ocular assault.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for quote retracting.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being persian
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving up


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for cutting in line. @Mc Borg Banned for embarassing me.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking ur own feet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking coffee


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for washing ur fingers and forgetting to wash ur hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for asserting I drink what I eat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bowing to the wrong person


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz sometimes the weather is cold and u start feeling cold for no reason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for bowling to the wrong person.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being ninja'd


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz not just ninja every japanesse move
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for cultural appropriation.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that jackie chan is an american
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for thinking he's japanese.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Jackie Chan


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by jackie chan`s master
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by his masters master


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the great grandfather of the jackie chan´s master´s master
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned by his mother.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for abuse of power.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for 5 reasons:,
1-
2-
3-
4-
5-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for conducting a dictatorship.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning my authority


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i was elected bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for ignoring free speech.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for coloring outside the lines


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for having lines.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a square


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for being a bear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a # in yer name


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for eating Tim. I liked Tim.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it needed more salt


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for dehumanizing my friend. You monster.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..it's k I saved u some


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Ban lifted...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lifting a ban..BANISHED


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating those salted snails again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for betrayal! He was gud tho...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting snail shells


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned whats the use bro u eat the tasty snails and leave the shells forme
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for salting and eating Gary!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned im wearing snail shells they fit my feet perfectly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for form-fitting mollusk footwear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting socks for xmas


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for gifting him the socks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking I give gifts


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for trying to hide your generosity


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because gifts are like rifts, they can make or break a relationship


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because rhymes are like crimes - always a bad ****ing thing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cannibalism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning super soaker backpack.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making jet packs for everyone


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not making mini helicopters for them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cheap


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz if i was cheap i wouldnt buy all those snails
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for leaving a trail of slime everywhere you go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making slime sandwiches


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not respecting elders make him one slime sandwich now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making **** up.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned how was the sandwich?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for assuming that he is younger. We don't know. @[email protected]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because did I just imagine posts? wtf? I need to get out of this thread for a bit.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u forgot the 50 post limit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned r u a ghost broo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for not making sense


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz almost everything here doesnt make sense
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Sensing Senses


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for scaring people away from here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not being banned in awhile.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I have something called ban immunity


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that is false. Watch. *bans*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I c u on AxS


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for spying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having animals as ur ninja sidekicks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking to the wall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking to the hand


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking to moon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking a chunk outta the moon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating a part of moon once in every 14 days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading rumors


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz more ban=less life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band 4 being right


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i think its the first time that something meanningfull is said in this thread lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz this is the ban thread not the philosophy section..now ban!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz philosophy is like living u know like um....um....eating tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating tea chunks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating hot ice-cream
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for running away


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for running a 5 meter marathon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for feeling itchy whenever u see bugs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned not all of them there is just one that i hate sooooo much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating tarantulas


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for talking to the banned.

@Mc Borg Thanks for letting me know about @Amon's location. We shouldn't let him get away with things like this :bah

You're in Tehran! That's awesome. We should totally go out somewhere. :evil



Mc Borg said:


> Banned because did I just imagine posts? wtf? I need to get out of this thread for a bit.


:no

Edit: What the hell?! Am I imagining posts too? I swear that last post was "banned for talking to the hand".


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i hate these ****ers [Ethmostigmus rubripes]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being poked by a scorpion


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banging an ant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's 5AM


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stealling my timezone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a malfunctioning clock.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for creating a time machine


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for counting time by using kg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because where were u on the night of August 1st, 1970


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i was on the moon with neil armstrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned, I knew we had met before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned on the moon?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living on a planet made of cheese


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Tom & Jerry


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by dragonball z
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for naming dragon testicles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a porn director


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for downloading all the porn vids on the internet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I engage in sin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because good morning y'all. Let's get this ban **** poppin'. :cig



geraltofrivia said:


> You're in Tehran! That's awesome. We should totally go out somewhere. :evil


But... there's people out there. They might like.. talk to me or something. @[email protected]

*logs on to SAS instead*

(even though I'm already logged in lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for coming online early


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being engaged in too many internet sins
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@Amon banned for making him self-conscious about how soon he comes online.
@Mc Borg Banned because back under the table then.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dumb time change and it's still dark at 7AM <.<


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a handfull chunk of tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being gross


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because 1 gross = 144


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because 144 = (a dozen)^2


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because numbers make me nervous


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because ninjas make me nervous


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a ninja
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by a dust bunnie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by black yogurt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking chunky milk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for painting a cow black to make the color of her milk black
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing chocolate milk comes from brown cows.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for graduating from engineering college


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for having 6 girlfriends


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its haram lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's ham


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ignoring
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ignoring wat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ignoring......whatever never mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im not but probably this is my last ban ever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because I always seem to end up banning you


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for making inhuman noises


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for screeching


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the type to go to Wendy's, ask for a water cup and get caught putting Coke in it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz u say that as if it's a bad thing !


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I never implied that it was a good or bad thing. In fact, I'm completely neutral on the subject of the Wendy's water cup ruse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for filling half of the bags of chips with air bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Well at least I filled the other half with chips. Bag half full bah :cig


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for smoking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smelling like skunk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for smelling her.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for specific reasons.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned nondescriptly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that avatar needs to go.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned k :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making him sad


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being stuck in a blizzard......brrrrrrr.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 sleepin early


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking it snowed here

Banned for ninja banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because remember when they brought Beavis and Butthead back? Yeah, me neither.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for skydiving
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Iranned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ranning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Macho Man Randy Savaged


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting via a mobile device from underwata


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by dark matter.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Quantom banned, so you are banned and not banned at the same time @[email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because blah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for interrupting our scientific banversation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for scientific reasons.

@Mc Borg It was garbage and should never have been done :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mathematical reasons


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for philosophical reasons. 
@Worried Cat Milf
I never watched it. lol. <---In Butthead's voice.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for historical reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned _in_ every logically possible world _for_ every logically possible reason _by_ every logically possible existent thing (including yourself) _in_ every logically possible way _at_ every logically possible time, place and level of existence - aka you're ban****ed.

Barnabas, this thread is finished. You can come back now and request that a mod delete it. I win.

/thread

*bans self and dies*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BaNnEd


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Banabas.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being weird.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being scared of my furbabies. My girl is harmless, my boy.. well, you might have a reason to fear him hehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a furry


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for exposing my secret furry life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stepping on animals tails


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for owning several combs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing my username on there


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because which 1?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the spammer xD


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because it's time to set it all on fire


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because ur awesome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning urself


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

banned because this is the ban thread atm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..well u DID set it on fire..


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning the fire starter, twisted fire starter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating Friskies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for fogetting me THE KING OF BAN THREAD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this thread was burned down while u were gone *squints*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u must be in hospital now.....how are u ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being worried about him.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for working out with bird feathers instead of dumbbels
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for judging me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for winking at ghosts
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

ban *cough*......bann*cough*.....banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

banana ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for orange banning me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for liking oranges


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that oranges and bananas are same they are not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having pet maggots


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having fried maggots for dinner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bug obsession


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz yes yes they all taste good
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its always the same people in here....ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, Lul


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

baenead

@Kevin001 is that u?......ugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bread


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for reading books instead of rolling them and start playing football with them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating on books


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not being a student
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for sleeping in class


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz my school is finished yayyyy.......just exams left which is the harddest part ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better have all A's.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz thats impossible i ****ed up this year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....you would be disowned in my family, smh.


----------



## biglittle (Mar 16, 2017)

Banned for actually not having a real friend, that's why you're here, didn't you?

smoked.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for changing ur username

@Kevin001 i will do better next year becoz this year is almost gone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that noob thank you.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not thanking me enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ur welcome


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for manners


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for cats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rats


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trespassing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that this is ur property!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for thinking that knowledge of the external world is possible. 

*doubts that this thread exists*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking like a philosopher
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for talking like a banlosopher.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking to the wall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

"Banned because if these walls could talk, they wouldn't shut the **** up." - *Sage Francis*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for too much philososphy again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a sophist. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for riding fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for fish sex


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a dirty mind
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the reason that @demon queen and @demon king left. :bah

WTF, man?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz who says so????????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm just messing with you. :lol

(They left because of me :crying


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned is @demon queen serious?.....is she really leaving?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because there is no escape.

(They'll be back  )


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz some left but never came back @findyourself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because everyone will come back. One day...


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I see you dad!!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for planning to go on a vacation and leave this for a while
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for missing me so much lol. how are you?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I told you so. lol. 

All those people that hide their online status are here 24/7. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

baened

@demon queen lol im fine hbu?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i am doing well


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doing well. What the **** is wrong with you?! :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being rude to my daughter :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for secretly winking at him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned my dad's middle eastern and I am south asian. family knows no geography <3


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having family members all over the world
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for still not having a life


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned my dad's the best <3


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living a cats dream(this was meant for xenacat)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being 19


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a persian dad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its a teen take over again.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for coming here on wheelchair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned my persian dad's the best


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a father who is younger than u !!!!&#|\&&<\
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned i am 19!!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned. How dare you be 19? 19 is my number.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned hey dad!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a demon queen without no king.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being Kevin.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a cat that looks a fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for posting too much in here.

@Xenacat Banned....um....is there anything better to be?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned u can be a ghost
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having hobbies.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having too many hobbies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> banned for having a cat that looks a fish
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My cat look likes a fish? Banned!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for asking me questions!!!!!how could u!!!!!!how could u possibly do that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because soon i'll be 20!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for aging faster than me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning a cute baby owl (I think, don't kill me!)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that just because she has an avatar of owl....she is an owl too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being middle eastern!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning me and @geraltofrivia at the same time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned cos i have middle eastern fever xD


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned this is ur last post then
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned why lol?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because ​does that mean the king has yellow fever?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i said that becoz every time i get colds it takes alot of time for me to get better lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for weak immune system


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i heard ppl with anxiety issues have a weaker immune sys. to colds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for blaming your weakness on anxiety, smh
@demon queen Hey child!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not taking good care of ur daughter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> banned for not taking good care of ur daughter
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for being cold......ouch!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for studying too much

@Xenacat im wearing my jacket but thanks anyway

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking tea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for secretly puting bugs in my tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing with dolls


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned why dont u bring ur dolls too......so we can play together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the Tea Party.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jumping from a cloud to another
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning a lot


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for telling me something that i already know
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making me ban u again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ban abuse


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being an oxygen addict
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smoking in a no smoke zone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not sleeping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it's the afternoon here


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned its mornning here i just woke up*good morning*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating my lies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eternity


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned bannned and banned!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Xenadog


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for changing her username
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause a mon can really be a burd.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for burdism


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned because you are eating a burd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for use of ionic vortex.

(Infamous 2 is a good game)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not using a war balloon. 

(Battlefield 1 is a good game too)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for falling off

(Marble Blast is a kewl game)


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for sending Robot Dinosaurs here. 

(I hear Horizon Zero Dawn is a good game)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for game obsession


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for a mon obsession


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's a game. State the reason for ban and don't be too rude. :mum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Noybism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm now 5th banner. :cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned ok congrats....time to go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being weird


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for discriminating against weird folks
@Mc Borg Omg. I thought you were noydb for your last few bans. Damn.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being clueless, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Whos gonna be there... 

After you ban...

Whos gonna be there 

After you're banned 

Your banning so brilliant Yeah 
You ban strong 
But this ban I feel 
Never thought that a ban could 
be so deep 

and now bans for you, 
have new 
meaning 

After you ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

And.........banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ur sleeping now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you should be too.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i woke up an hour ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping too much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned ohh i forgot u dont sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned time for me to sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting via Mobile Device. How come it doesn't say that when I post on my phone?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz maybe ur a magician
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Well there must be some magic clue, INSIDE THESE PIXEL WALLS 
Cause all I see 
Is a tower of dreams
REAL LOVE BURSTIN' 
OUTTA EVERY SCENE

As Bans Go Byyy
Its the bigger ban of the family

_*BANMILY*_
_*MATTERS*_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned oh hey the walking humberger is back.....where have u been bro?!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned...searching for a menu to call home, apparently I'm a liability


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being soo busy that u sometimes forget to breather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not explaining things to @Karsten. :bah

It's because you're not using the mobile version of the site (I think).



Worried Cat Milf said:


> @Mc Borg Omg. I thought you were noydb for your last few bans. Damn.


:lol
Yeah, I was confusing myself earlier as well when I was scrolling through posts. xD


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

What the hell did you do to littleghost?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for lack of ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by your own cats. :bah

@Karsten
We're sharing accounts.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to exorcise @littleghost out of you. :bah

(Is there a word for exorcising ghosts that are not evil?)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@littleghost please come out of that filthy rat's nest - I mean McBorg's body.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I first thought exercise??? Then I read your last sentence and it made more sense


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being dumb. lol.

(kidding)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing computer games with ur mini mp3 player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for waking up early.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making too much noise and waking me up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it time for you to repeat. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned reapeat [email protected]#!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing what to repeat.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using vpn to open blocked sites
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing that :bah

Also banned by the spammer that is spamming the hell out of this site atm :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for spamming 24/7
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking my philosophical messages are spam, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mp3 Player_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Canned


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Damned.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

basdfghjjlpoiuytrewqzxcvbnmnnnnnneeeedd
(longest ban ever)
_Posted via bmw car_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making Mcbergs cake angry


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i didnt do anything to the cake .....i just mentioned ur name to it and it became angry!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for making me relate to a cake.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming in my thread.


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for the appropriation of public property. You capitalist scum.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for litter banning again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling me how to do my job


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for banning me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost soul.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using an elephant in the f1 race
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a typical teen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being 0ld


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not waking me up. I could have slept the day away


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the Samurai


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Club BAN-ana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for minty mintness


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned for being a lizard fish monster.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a saiyan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a monkey


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for offending saiyans we are apes not monkeys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for apeism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by ur fishdragon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not respecting it


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned if fishes can fly then ur dragon can fly too hahahehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for insulting fishes and dragons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Beccaism


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for spammism
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning people who ban people who also ban other people...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning someone who bans others who ban other ppl who ban others


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz amon´s dragon looks like dis








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because they look nothing alike. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not selling me ur quarter collection


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not wanting to pay with your soul.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not paying me with a gold coin

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenieism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bannism
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waking up early


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Ween.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I didn't. I just post what I want, when I want. :cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling entitled....gtfo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having dry skin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because marijuana makes you have bad skin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taconess


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for living in a cloudy and dark place.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..why thank u


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

If you wanna throw bans 

Im gonna ban you away yeaaaah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

B'nned ;__;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cryin


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned harder
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for posting via mobile device!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned r u happy now?
_Posted via Mp3 Player_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting via Ipod


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned wut?
_Posted via Amon´s telescope _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wutting me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping under the water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping in space


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for controlling the Zerg and the Protoss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for also taking Korra's bending powers


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being an Alpha.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning amon´s second sas account
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the accusations


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

lackofflife said:


> banned for banning amon´s second sas account
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Banned for accusing me of being Amon (I'm not). I'm myself.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Amon said:


> Banned for the accusations


Unbanned......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling cheeky.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a con


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Amon said:


> Banned for being a con


Banned for accusing - who's a con?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for Zeus commands it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having 6666 posts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making a false statement.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for trying to sell dime bags to little kids


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for gooey gooness


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating the goo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking snail slime thru a straw


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for dragon fish.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in a gang


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not wearing a mask


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smelling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being shorter than me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being 7 Foot tall


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a 6ft tall refrigrator at home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for turning urself into an Android


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for becoming vegeta
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking back to the God Of Destruction


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking japanesse i dont understand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speaking in Alien


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by son goku
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by The Great Priest


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for mentionning dbs characters instead od dbz characters
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for forming a band called banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hammed


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for heating the clouds so that it would rain not snow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cooking expired spam


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating half of ur phone becoz u thought it was heavy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting ded mouses


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for collecting dragon fishes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should let this thread die in peace.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned but why u want it to die?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned why did it take u all day to come here?,,,,,,,its time to change the dragon fish so u can come here faster....that thing is SLOW
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to mess with my sleeping schedule


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u never sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bothering me while I hibernate


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hibernating like a frog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my stuff


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i swear i didnt steal anything from u except ur(tv....phone...computer.....and some of ur clothes)
_Posted via Stolen Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the confession


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning me with sleepy eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from Universe 1


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating my universe now i got no universe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for conspiring to kill the queen


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz nah queen elizabeth is too old....she is gonna die in a few years anyway
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being blunt


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for vagueness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for oinkness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by for weeineness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for putting mustard on his weenie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the lulz


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for writing lol instead of laughing!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking pineapple juice


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for cooking honey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned ur right.....tomorrow im gonna go to mountain and walk for like atleast 8 hours
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for climbing mountains without proper gear


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i have my legs bro no need for gears(bye im sleeping cya haha never gonna see u)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned, bonne nuit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sucking the life out of this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that it had any


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being mysterious.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bannig mr.ghost and his dragonfish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I'm a ghost


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a defensive ghost
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using ur phone while climbing mountains


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz we didnt go becoz of rain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making it rain here


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because in Hartford, Hereford, and Hampshire, Hurricanes Hardly Ever Happen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my 3D Doritos


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making the clouds here angry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned because i'm pretty sure you don't like me bro. but it's cool. banned.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being sure about something that that doesnt even exist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for not disliking me.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for confusing my hands now they cant think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for having thoughtless hands


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for walking with ur elbows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for opening doors with your feet

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i sometimes open doors with my hair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fungus


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking sugar free water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luckeyboy (Jan 31, 2016)

banned for drinking water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a luckeygirl


----------



## luckeyboy (Jan 31, 2016)

banned for insulting me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating that guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for staying home


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for staying at home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for frequenting this thread


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating pink tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pinkness


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for choosing pink instead of fuchsia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 24/7 posting


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning 7 hours in 24 weeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

banned for banning other people's posting habits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning others who ban others for others posting habits


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning humanity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a strange boy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Kevinism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for crying at his laughs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for climbing mountains in the rain.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i felt atleast 20 times it was so slipperry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for typo


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being a God...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned he was once a god and now he is in a ban thread hahahahahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking negatively about a God


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by he who shall not be named


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......is your name Jamie?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because yah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for real? She looks like a Jamie lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for believing him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing monies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a mod....now u are history
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banning for fronting as a mod


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Jersey...enough said.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for owning the triple deluxe edition Blu Ray set of The Jersey Shore


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wishing you was in it.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for buying music from museum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disabling the tsunami alert system


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for recording the sound of snow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having an HD radio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting after me Cornholio


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for insulting my nail which i cut 3 years ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for painting ur nails


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using photoshop to edit ur videos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking the collar off ur dog,therefore it's naked


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hijacking a duck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living in the dark


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living inside a cave
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the sealing jar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for breaking ur dick cause u tried to bench press 150kg with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because I find myself banning you once again


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for always finding the coincidence to ban me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for meowing non stop at 4 am

Banned for getting between us


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fighting ur own species


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not being a cat(mountain climb is tomorrow)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being dehydrated


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im taking a short 8 hour nap bye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz bye


----------



## Cyberus (Mar 20, 2017)

Banned cuz hi


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for fluffy cuteness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the complement


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned being a fish out of water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating fish tacos


----------



## Fall and Fire (Jan 19, 2017)

Banned for not eating fish tacos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating noobs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a kid.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that age is that important im actually older than u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned for not letting me ban anyone other than you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned don't worry I'll perma ban him soon lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for dreaming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nightmaring


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

Banned because someone else will probably post before me and I'll end up banning them instead


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not banning lackofflife for once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

mountain ban
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

1st ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

oink ban
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting an apple inside the pigs mouth


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a modal realist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting Geralt sick, cover ur mouth!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. 

He's the one that wanted to make out. He asked for it. :bah


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I will not be assimilated!! BANNED!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because resistance is futile!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a weenie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a mon

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting from RCT6213W87DK


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a goofy goober.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blowing bubbles at a fish bar Bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for gleeking at people on the bus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for causing drama in the Write anything thread due to ur wakaness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm curious who's "next." :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band @[email protected]


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bahnned @[email protected]


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for Fayettevilling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for minting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a Fayettevillain. :cig


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that sound bad-***


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u did bad things yo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stealing my yo, yo. Stop it! :wife


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your yo, or your yo yo?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because my "yo," yo. But now that you mention it. My yo yo is missing too, yo. How is yo yo yo, yo? @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz ninja'd


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz my turtle ninjas are on their way to make a ninja movie of u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because they're called ninja turtles, not turtle ninjas. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i cant even write two correctly every time i write three
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned becoz i can write with my hair


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz when i go to skewl i put my bag inside my books
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because idea ball manatee... is that you?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no im his brother?he went to fishing on everst mountain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... you can't fish on top of Mount Everest. :bah He lied to you.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz if he can climb to Everest with his hair.... he can also catch some fish dere
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by logic. :b


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by logic´s father
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by all 206 bones in my body
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you have less than that.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i also counted my dick as a bone lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being inappropriate in front of the queen!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned who´s the queen u or kevin?.....cuz im pretty sure none of u are
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not knowing your place.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz this place has no name
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because yes it does, it's called "No Name"


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz what´s the name of ur cute dragon-fish?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for weird apostrophe


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making my hair feel weird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by jojo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned because it's Too Little Too Late


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U are definitely banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

U are definitely panned and also banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pbanned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

ak-47 ban
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shooting me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for still being alive?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning with only one hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to poison my tea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating tea salad
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not upgrading ur SAS membership yet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for threatening me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking dat I was threatening chu


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for washing ur phone´s teeth everyday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading rumors


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using cows in a marathon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making sheep nuggets


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz if i can do it...u can do it too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm about to go to the store and not get u anything


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I own the store.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not selling M&M cookies :/


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned if u dont get me anything i will fry ur dragon fish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz go ahead, I dare u


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im eating it righ now but its biiiiiiiiig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for biing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz its nap time(a short one only 8 hours bye)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because if you add a : in front of bah you get :bah


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned for cooking psychedelic donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for providing the ingredients


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating all of them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blaming me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for killing this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for following Kevinism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

8 hours without a post and you're the last poster... I'm just saying. 

Banned for associating me with Kevin. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who doesn't want to be associated with me? I'm the high ruler here lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. (no comment lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned ...goodnight fellas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sweeping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for kicking this thread


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the last ban in several hours again

@Mc Borg Banned for thinking your onion rings are better


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because his onion rings ARE better. Step your onion ring game up girl.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned because I missed banning you.

Especially @*Karsten* and @Mc Borg


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your puny girl ban.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for Klowning.....are you going to be in the new IT movie?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I can't decide if I want to see that. Not a big fan of remakes, and love the original.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned oh you're seeing it.....trust me.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for insisting she trust you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm very trust worthy. And um....you're going to see that movie too!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz i cant trust u .....i mean ur last name is a number
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for rightfully distrusting Kevin. *thumbs up*



SamanthaStrange said:


> You're all banned because I missed banning you.
> 
> Especially @*Karsten* and @Mc Borg


See guys? She mentioned me by name! That means I'm cooler than all of you. :bah

Welcome back!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree, Kevins should not be trusted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned... except for Kevin Smith. He gets a pass.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......the thread makes me cringe.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for self-hate. Your posts in here aren't _that_ bad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the sake of donald trump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the sake of Donald dump


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the sake (drink) of Forrest Gump.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having rounds of warm sake with Donald Trump


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drooling in ur sleep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for drooling while awake. 

LOL @ worried cat milf
Did you come up with the sake thing before seeing my post? xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for lameness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of a clique


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting to join my clique.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being part of the Lollipop Guild


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for selling lollipops in a white van


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for selling white Vans to white girls.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having a bunch of ways to contact you, and not including Skype. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a strange avatar


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being his number one customer for lollipops

@Mc Borg Yes, lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying on me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being strange _tout court_.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for having a bunch of ways to contact you, and not including Skype. :b


Those are all fake; they're all Jeff. :lol I'm too afraid/anxious to put my skype on here, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a Skype account


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.

@Mc Borg Banned because that is hilarious. I wanna talk to Jeff now. But I understand, I don't have my Skype info showing either, lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for Skyping.. does Skype have group chats? Lol. I has one but never use it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz yeh it does


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for spying on skype
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying on the spier


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being informative.
@SamanthaStrange
You should message them.  (I doubt they're still active lol)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using both of ur eyez when winking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using emojis


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for slow banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because emojis are fun. :boogie :kma :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for getting banned. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Double Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning so ban fast


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned.for kicking WorriedCat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if she wants to kick a cat let her bro.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for animal abuse


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for human abuse.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Unbanned for caring about animals

@Kevin001 
Banned for life for condoning animal abuse

Also banned for ninja ban, sheesh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always posting after Kelvin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I think she is stalking me bro.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its 1 am here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleepin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a different time zone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cooking rats


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being ban buddies. Get a room!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for cock blocking.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for clam jamming


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blocking cockerels


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for preventing me from to getting to that clam lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting clam chowder


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz if the earth looks like an egg....then u look like a potato
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for insulting my greatness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the smallness of ur greatness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being little


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im sooo strong and big i can break an egg with just one PUNCH
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wasting food


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not checking if Annie is okay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing Annie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned enough is enough out you go.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for pushing him out of the door
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for abuse


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being soooo mysterious to the point where u cant even see urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for taking my jokes as compliment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joking around on the job


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being taller than my great great great great grandfather.....but i dont know his height
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone today yet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because neither have I.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Man-bunned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for giving him a terrible hairstyle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always ninjaing ppl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for Elise.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I like banning you. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning a borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for liking it. :bah :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd harhar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you're not a person, so my ban still applies. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i drink water like a boss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waking up early


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for urinating a lot. lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im banning u from wc nation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for inviting aliens here


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned.for hating ur own species
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for speciesism. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for guitarism
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bahing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bahing a baher
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bahhhhned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bah banning me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drowning fishes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for arm-wrestling with an elephant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stabbing wasps


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Banned for posting more than me on SAS. (a lot more)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for inactivity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating raw onions


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing that.....how did u know that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I know everything


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having an insect`s ego
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eternity


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time for you to find another thread to infect.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Boned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being so demanding. Ok, dad!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking orders


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not taking orders......smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for giving orders here im the king bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being afraid of the dark


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sleeping.....goto sleep kid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling get me a kid..imma toddler..get it right!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz toddlers sleep 15 hours and u sleep 1 hour
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I sleep that much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping less than dat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wasting food


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wasting money on food
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not noticing this.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Banned because you got in my banishment way of banishing lackoflife.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noticing this


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching radio on ur playstation player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for closing the lights


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for noticing it. :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for painting the air
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for messing with time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for chasing goats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the GOAT :cig


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for loving mountains soo much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

self ban @Amon is sleeping now haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because is he?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yess i bet he´s having a mysterious dream right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the assumptions


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......aren't you suppose to be doing something right now?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned like what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned wat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleep walking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleep walking and talking


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u are looking for water in the ocean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drowning


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for just standing there and not helping me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for not helping yourself


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by cocaine.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for kissing ur own neck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by cocaine kissing cocaine.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for kissing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i was waiting for kevin haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because why would you wait for _him_? :?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz xenacat was here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by my cats


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having dozens of cats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Xenadog


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching national geographic abu dhabi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making up lies about me Abu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because banning you is really starting to get redundant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reviving a dead thread


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Good morning ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the early ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being at work right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's only 6AM


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living on the west coast.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for majoring in Gender studies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for studying dry water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being salty


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having sex with ur hand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for invading my privacy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning.

@Karsten Banned. You know why.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning someone who isn't even here, smdh. Sad sad sad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because he is here, trust me.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Banned for your stutter.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being provocative.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there are crazies among us.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it takes one to know one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we're going down down in an earlier round and sugar, we're going down swinging.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because wat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz........?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because..!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the sake of 8gb sd card
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not getting at least 64GB


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sending me one as a gift lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'm rich


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being richer than donald trump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing money


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys should get a room already.


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for creating 3,000 pages of balderdash. 
(i know, i know... "banned for using the word 'balderdash'")


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for quoting lyrics from a Fall Out Boy song. (I like that song. ops)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smelling


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's actually true. :lol I just got back from a bike ride.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because **** you @Mc Borg. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning urself


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning a cyborg rapper(mc)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for knowing the origins of my screen name.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being emo


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating emo´s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *combs hair to the side*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being bald
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for false statements.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing me twice


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for editing your post. =P


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being on the Ninja post committee with WorriedCat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned it's what we do. :cig


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for smoking water 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's called drowning.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drownning urself just 4 fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not resuscitating me.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im drownning too...if only @Amon could give us a parachute....so we can come out of water safely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't think he cares. :crying:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he is a ghost.....but he still cares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching dragon ball z
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by goku23.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause....of goku.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because what happen to this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being thirsty.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not giving him poisonous water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for drinking bong water.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a child, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol......I don't.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not hating me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I hate both of you. :bah

(jk, you know I love you guys. =P)

(No, I really do hate both of you)

(jk)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Varnished


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I have a love/hate relationship with this forum.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for loving this forum so much to the point of hating it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hate crimes.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned because I have a love/hate relationship with this forum.


I think we all do. lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah :wife


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by mc borg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ur all banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ****ing banning all of us. ****


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.use of profanity


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for random period placement.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ban.ned :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned! Another misplaced period violation!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Norman Bates.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned seems like I need to do some maintenance in here.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.yeah,.well.what.are.you.going.to.do.about.it.?. :bah. .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Please see yourself out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking ocean water


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Norma.Bates.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for 9999 posts! :eek


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you guys need a strong leader.......me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because who's me?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by my 10,000th post.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you've been here too long bro.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. How many ****ing times do I have to ban you?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating the last pie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol...you guys are hilarious.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned lol I know, right? xD hahaha heheh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that air is funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me air


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Air.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting a video.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being twisted. :twisted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being twisty the twisted


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @twistix


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making me read 5 pages worth of bans :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that china is a apart of america
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because what do you mean? Yes it is.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for being _cornholio_.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stating facts.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by my bunghole.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching south park
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for killing Kenny


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the Woodland Critters.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for tree&sun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking koolaid


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking pure normal water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being impure =O


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for witchcraft!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

b.a.n.n.e.d
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banne.d


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating raw eggs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking tea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned climbing an invisible ladder
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not seeing the ladder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not seeing the ladder


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for seeing things that arent there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not starting a band called "banned"


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for dreaming when ur awake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping with ur eyes opened


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for selling money for free
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I said so


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for running around ur house screaming wheeerrrreeeessss mmmmyyyyy ppphhhoooonnnneeee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stalking me again


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a stalker


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for leaving ur cats and banning us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by every drop of rain that has ever rained
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living in a hot country


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im freezing right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living in a cold country


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the planet Earth.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for squishing the angry cupcake


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz it was cold 5 mins ago and now im sweating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living in a country with bipolar weather


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz 5minutes ago i was inside a refrigrator but i just came out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for coming out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by chin ching
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the munchkins of dunkin donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the last mint cookie


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for banning without cause.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for scaring others away


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for being part of a clique.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for making assumptions that I'm assuming.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I'm making assumptions about u r assumptions


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for stating the obvious.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned for redundancy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a very heavy ballon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for banning with balloons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for baaaahning


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for sheep imitation.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not letting him do that.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's done


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned because you are correct, sir.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause "I have good tone."










Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz she gone


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned for being mean.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by the people of Portlandia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for floating


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not seeing my invisible magic carpet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my magic red carpet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by amen and amen


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned because it's "then," not "than."


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it's leviOsa, not leviosA.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from North Korea


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned by Kim Jong-un.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned because I'm back!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who are you?


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned by a Portlandia extra.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for just being an extra, smdh.


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

Banned because you were expecting Carrie Brownstein?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who the f-ck lol. I wanted to be amazed and you failed me miserably.


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned for crushing my self-esteem.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there is still time to redeem yourself.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because the dream of the 90's is dead in banland.


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned by a Portlandia extra with a PhD in biochemistry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having too many PHDs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because you need to be doing your hw!

@arts Banned for being a smart hot chick....congrats....still banned though.


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

banned because I should be grading your homework.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm not in school anymore but if you want to play school we can, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weirdness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....goodnight folks.


----------



## arts (Nov 9, 2011)

Goodnight! and.... Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wait let me ban you last.......Banned! Now go to sleep!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned hhhhh funny i just woke up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waking up at 4PM


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not knowing what time is it here?!! hhhmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waking up at 6AM


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned hhhh wrong again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for waking up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dyin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jumping fast like an elephant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping 3 three hours and then waking up just to ban me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned shouldn't you guys be in school?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for asking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should post more.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz my school finished just exams are left
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a school that has orgasms.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a school that has organisms


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by skool.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a dream intruder


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not investing in a dream burglar alarm system


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope your cats are nuetered.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for misspelling "neutered," Mr. Bob Barker. :b


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz.....sigh.....smfh......hitting my head to the wall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for pulling ninja moves on a ninja

Banned for getting me hooked on that Metameta album. I found it on Spotify, too! @Mc Borg

@Kevin001 Of course they are fixed


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I have a cold and I'm extremely sad about it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for catching @geraltofrivia's cold.

@Worried Cat Milf
Banned for being cool and watching a video of mine without me actually linking it. :cig That can't be said of others in this thread. :bah

Also, yeah, he makes some good music.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using emojis


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by emojis 
@Mc Borg banned for blaming me for that :bah @flyingMint Sorry dude. It wasn't mine really. It was @noydb's originally.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating israel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating my friend Israel


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned israel isnt a person its a country
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hating SAS member @israel.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he is gone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for assuming that it's a he.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for too many reasons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a lost soul.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lack of soul


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating his soul hence his lack of soul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of taking souls


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned into a can full of other banners
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to kill me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for killing a dead person
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing a killer


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for killing a killer with his own gun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a water gun


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using air gun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for using glue gun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for swallowing the glue


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a weird digestive system
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because banning is cool


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for discovering that too late


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for discovering this thread before it was created
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being discovered by this thread.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that this thread was created in 2018
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking this thread created 2018


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that 2018 is a year its not its just a guy named 2018
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not citing ur sources


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for creating 2018 in order to start this thread in the future.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from the future.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not owning a time machine


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ownning a washing machine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using a washing machine for time travelling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning too much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using time machine for cooking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for cooking a time machine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not having the ability to unban.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for kissing ur own neck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

*banned for telling true lies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making Becca vanish


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im gonna fly away too....but im taking ur dragon fish with me!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to kidnap !


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no i would never do that.....*secretly jumps on the dragonfish and flys awayyy*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not loving Seinfeld gifs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in that Skype group with Flyingmint and Demonqueen


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by a group of rabid bronies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating unicorn meat


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating children (you've admitted to it before!)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a closet bronie.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for spilling the beans.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cooking bean soup


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for burning your tongue on the bean soup. Impatient *******.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always being mean to mee


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being too nice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for murdering inssects
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rising out of ur coffin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for remembering something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'm stewpid


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that stupidity is something u can touch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned *boom*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for shooting me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shopping


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for not supporting thy favourite Youtuber


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching youtube on radio
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

unbanned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming on SAS to play games, smdh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

smdbanned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz we should call kevin smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......Kevin is fine.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banning for calling yourself fine.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for calling yourself a milf.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned she is a milf.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for stating the obvious, lol jk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not kidding.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned mr.smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting our conversation.......gtfo!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being mean


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol......I'm actually too nice.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for lies.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww I wish I could be mean lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being mean to ur head and shaking it all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for containing gmos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Fayetteville > Sleepyville


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz they keep coming back


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because who is "they?" :sus


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for proselytization and demagoguery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for farfing


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for farting. Gross!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being from Oregon? lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting a B+ on the Berg test


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for getting an F on the ban test.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making the test hard on purpose


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not cheating.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for asking multiple choice questions without choices
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not answering them.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no gimme some choices
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause the only choice you have is no choice


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not helping me see the invisible multiple choices
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause they are visible, you just haven't found them yet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a very strong nose that can see everything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having to use your eyes cause your nose is too weak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Beccism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being against beccism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in a cult


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned blandly.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I suddenly want Dennys or Ihop


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because the only Denny's near me is now an Asian fusion restaurant


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I've never been in a Denny's. lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Goodnight banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me look up the time in Iran. 

Goodnight, yo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for flirting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a tease.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cheese


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.
@Mc Borg Banned for teasing the tease.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by graffiti cupcake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making pink cupcakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

BANNED! get out of my way!

@Mc Borg Banned because I should make that my avatar. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninjad again


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for ninja ban combo


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Bon Jovi.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by Ban Jovi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Bonbons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished bam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Boom, you're banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning @Boom.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for mentioning someone who hasn't been active for a decade, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me.read active.as alive


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that was my old account. @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I'm actually jealous of that screen name. :lol A lot good ones are taken by inactive accounts. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because i dunno


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having social anxiety.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for anxiety shaming meh


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a blue bean.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Amon Banned for ban shaming.

@Karsten Banned. Just banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I miss @Boom.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having black jelly bean eyeballs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz from far away ur avatar looks like it's about to.sing into a mic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, I want jellybeans now. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting black jelly beans


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Fetty Wap


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me edit this post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting Borg ninja


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for being slow.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I ban Amon for you being slow.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I unban everyone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing mercy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ditching dragonfish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz yall killed him


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for accusing me of something that u did urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for jacking off life.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bringing drugs to the dot thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by cocaine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by My Cocaine


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to step up your ban game son.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Martin Scorsese










Is he good enough for you?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because everyone knows that weed leaves rotate to the _right_ in a globe-like formation, _not_ left!. :bah
@geraltofrivia
Banned for referencing a meme that I was not aware of! LOL! That's hilarious. xD I will forever hear his name as that from now on.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a botanist.



> I will forever hear his name as that from now on.


That's what has happened to me since I've heard this xD


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for forever altering the way I hear Michael Cain's name. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a KKK hat shaped head.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rudeness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a rude boy, mon. 

(meta-banned :cig)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm permanently sad too.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of the emos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning sad people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sadding ban ppl


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for ppling ban sad


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for randomly banning each other
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for..


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by spongebob the dickhead
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned by that squirrel thingy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for not knowing the squirrel thingy's name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being into squirrels


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ur avatar gets bigger when erect.....right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for inappropriate comments in front of u r superior


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned ur avatar makes me think of weird things lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm pretty


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... pretty ugly. hehehehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for McBarfin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for mentionning russian names
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not watching Spongebob.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i only liked dbz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for only being 1 when Spongobob first aired...that makes me feel so old. :lol

*cries*


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Pinhead Larry 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for facehugging


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for failing your first signature attempt, smh.

Edit: Banned for ninja banning me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja'd! And what's facehugging? *Googles*

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you better tell us. :bah


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

banned, lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for demanding answers

According to everyone on everything ever, "facehugging" is the act of being so awesome and also the best at banning 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because naw shun, that's me. :cig


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for not having chocolate sprinkles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because yummy.

@Mc Borg Did you just do that now?! Great job lol

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned from the past.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not sharing your cupcakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for farfing 24/7


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching sponge bob all the time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be God


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting to be the Easter Bunny.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Samantha Summer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

baaanned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for returning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning new blood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Samantha Jones 









Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a gif image


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a starfish


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for performance enhancers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poor math skills


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned from Calc I for trying to use partial derivatives


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for never using periods



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned because yummy.
> 
> @Mc Borg Did you just do that now?! Great job lol
> 
> Sent from the future


I did a whole bunch of graffiti at this graffiti spot referencing members from the . thread. :lol I need to figure out how to incorporate you and the other regular banners. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for vandalism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for window-shopping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for shopping for windows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for widow searching


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

EBanned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B0rgbanned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

BamonNED


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this thread has been infected, smdh. No saving it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for whining


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wining.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I always win


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for winning by cheating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for winning the last post wins thread.



Amon said:


> Banned because I always win


I said wining as in wine.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by amon for hating his avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating the haters


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating the haters for not hating enough
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not banned for good behaviour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going to jail


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for putting me in jail


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using a spoon to dig a tunnel out of your jail cell


Mc Borg said:


> Banned for never using periods
> 
> I did a whole bunch of graffiti at this graffiti spot referencing members from the . thread.  I need to figure out how to incorporate you and the other regular banners. :b


Holy guac. That's the coolest thing ever! *cough-wouldbecoolerwithme-cough* I wish I could draw something referencing everyone

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for figuring out my plan on how to escape jail


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living inside a large tunnel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not telling the reasons


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping on the roof of ur house
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for dancing on the roof of your house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.falling.off.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using umbrella on windy days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a thief


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not calling police


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being thief #2


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause I'm #1


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because Smitty Werbenjagermanjensen was #1

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause:O


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for lacking an R


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not seeing the R


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for hiding the R


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for holding the L


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a sellout. Real SASers have small avatars.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for following the crowd, and how dare u suggest that I switch back to 100x100


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for thinking outside the box


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying the box


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for building a new box


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.making it rain


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for starving strippers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speaking Chinese


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

Banned for being inappropriately fantabular.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for invading this thread.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being an angry bird


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah I'm just a cute bird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz you'll switch back.to dummy soon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for the continued use of random periods

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's not my fault


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

You are forgiven. But you're still banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not showing mercy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you didn't beg for it

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting the milk on top of the bread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a sea turtle.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a strange angry cupcake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because hello bored


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your disturbingly big penis - I mean avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by secret codes.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Castrol motor oil.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for excessive use of lubricants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaking private info


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for littering (selling puppies).
@Worried Cat Milf
I just need to figure _how_ to incorporate you. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drawing anxious felines


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's actually a good idea. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for refusing to give me $ for the idea


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... here you go.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for giving away Mr. Krabs first dollar 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being asleep right now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... I'm actually Mr. Krabs. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fraud


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because which one of you is pinhead!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..I am


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned, banned, banned, banned... 10 years later..... Banned, banned banned, banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz which one of u fellers is the real Slim Shady


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. @Slim Shady

He was my friend on here back in the day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having friends


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u have Geralt,Noydb,and Myob


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for listennng to eminems pop music
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being asleep right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm awake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned ohh ur awake

@geraltofrivia of course u are
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me ded


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not dying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not being good at lying
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying 11/12 universes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for lame banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for insulting me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating computers that are the same sizes as phones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for displaying teenage behavior.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for displaying bad adult behavior
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being banned right now.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being banned since 1977
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having transcended the fog.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jumping from a mountain and then waking up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a mortal


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned 4ever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning way too much..BANNED


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning me 20 times in one second
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lame banning


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for lame sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping typing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for going wrong in the right direction
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for driving off the bridge


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hitting me from behind with ur car
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not watching DBZ Kai Final Chapters


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being wrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being right


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for confusing urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for closing the gates of hell


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having the most unfathomable sleep schedule among the ban thread people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a birds nest as a hat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not buying a hat like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because he didn't want to give me one


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tanned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

fanned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for owning the ultra rare, only one made in the world, designer geraltofrivia hat.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

haha

banned for being awesome.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BBQed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bambi'd


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Just Banned cause this thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Australia.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Never, Banned by Fayetteville! 4 life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for waka


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by robots.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a pudding cup


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Dean Winchester.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Jimmy Dean.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a rebel sausage.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaking the sausage violently


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by obedient imitation meat.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:spam Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating the spam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for eating the maps.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking smack!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for smacking talk.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Smmmmmmmaaack. 

(none of you will get this lol)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning us with things we won't understand. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning him....thank you.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not banning him yourself

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned as high king I let others do my bidding.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a stressed out puffin.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I want to have a "sent from" thing under my posts and I don't know how to do it. :bah

Sent from the singularity


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being here almost a decade and not knowing sh*t, smh. Sigh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not hopping on the Tapatalk train.

Under the signature settings menu on Tapatalk lol @Mc Borg

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for retro-causal banning. :bah



Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being here almost a decade and not knowing sh*t, smh. Sigh.


I left for years. lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha I know.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being all trendy and using Tapatalk.

I ban myself for being super ninja'd. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....um the cool people don't use that trash.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess I'm cool then, haha. Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

TapaBanned for being a TapaHater. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for obvious reasons

@SamanthaStrange Banned meh you're ok. You're getting there.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for deliciously pink hair

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by David Lynch's W....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for randomness....enough.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by David Lynch's W....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I was referencing the "cover your face" thread. Banned again for not being in the know. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I know that, I saw the thread, lol. I was just trying to annoy Kevin. Double banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that was meant for Kevin. lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Let's all ban @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys are silly, smdh. Let me go check out that thread.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I can get behind that. lol
@Kevin001
Banned! :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for getting behind David Lynch

@Kevin001 Banned lol

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

We should make a new game called 101 Ways to Ban @Kevin001


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for picking on kelvin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not banning him. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I love you too guys....love yall too.....now gtfo!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned maybe you should cheer up? :laugh:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lmao!

Banned by Buffy 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol...its always fun messing with Sam....priceless.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for bringing that weird penguin back.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned its actually a puffin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by butter.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a clique


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating cliques
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waking up late


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its 4am here bruh?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waking up too early brah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz now i know that u have no idea what time is it!!haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing at me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sleeping its late!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u have no idea what the time is!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the beat of black wings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tacoism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannned for orgasmism
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating dinner in the mornning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crashing ur car on the 1st day


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating r blanket in your sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing Algebra


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for failling to calculate 1+1=?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for failing at failing.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for failing at failing in the failing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being aggressive 24/7.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a loaf


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up late
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it's early


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for lyin´
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making the world stop


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for accidently jumping too high and bumping ur head to a cloud
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking the clouds water


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating clouds like ice cream
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for peeling 0ranges


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by 7 billion ppl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bad pranks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sad pranks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rad pranks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making me feel like a tree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned like a rock falling from a mountain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poisoning everyone in here


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling 911 to order pizza
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for illegal downloads


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because this thread is ded. Get over it.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause I need a revive. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be resurrected


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned cause amon once lived in a forest far away from here. One day he wakes outside, he found a piece of fruit, ate it and suddenly he was in another place. He was in the ban thread, then something very weird happened...Some user came up to him and said "banned" lol  

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned just for that -.-


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not telling us your origins before 

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for suspecting amon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned COMING SOON:

_*BANMEN ORIGINS: AMON *_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being noseys


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a hoarder


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a cartoon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its 4am here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz u lyin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned hahahehe ur confused about time in here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for aggressive laughing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cupcake tribute


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by nickelodeon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Mexican Jumping Beans.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lowkey racist.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating dunald tromp
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for hating Donald Duck.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating donald trumps unborn grandson
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ya'll are banned for reviving this ded thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm beginning to hate this forum


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz cuz why?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing all life on the Moon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating all of the moon´s sand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because the next person to ban me.is banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning me twice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pudding


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for having 28, 400 posts...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being more than one flower at a time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned from this galaxy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned from this universe


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for banning via mobile

Edit:
Ooopss.. Banned from blocking my ban :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a slow banner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the slowest tanner


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating 20 bananas in 1 second
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking banana milk with a straw


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for becoz a book doesnt have LEGS wtfff?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The next poster is banned for existing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for murdering insect gang members
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for insect obsession


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz without insects life has no meanning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the spelling error


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for brain error
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for math error


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ur device is infected with virus i only see ERROR under ur username!&@%%!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being besties with a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for skipping work


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by

/^\ /^\ -
{ O} { O}
\ / \ /
// // _------_
// // ./~ ~-_
/ ~----~/ / \
/ : ./ _---_ ~-
| \________) : /~ ~\ |
| / | | :~~\ | |
| | | | \___-~ |
| \ __/`\______\. ./
\ ~-______-~\.
.| ~-_
/_____________________________________~~____
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time you retired from this thread and take your friend with you.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling me _low key racist_. :wtf


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for forgetting why and a question mark.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol...you guys haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....smile you're a princess .


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for threatenning her to smile!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because I can't sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......need help?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz helping others is good if they give u alot of money in return!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

turbanned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4real


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz science proves that the distance from sun to earth is equal to the distance from earth to sun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a fat toe


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having invisible wings
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an ant as a pet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living inside a tree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..no reason necessary


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Banned because you guys should create a cult.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for scaring us away from this thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being scared.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned out of his mind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned outta her mind


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned into his and her mind again!#
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning other people's minds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're cool.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Banned for not realizing how cool I am


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not realizing she is cool

Whoa. Banned for reading my mind @EBecca

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for also having amazing mind reading skills!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being charles xavier
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the same age as that mutant.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old af


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz thats true....he so old that he cant stop his head from shaking......he always says damn im old what happened to my head.....smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao. I'm still a young man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking from the fountain of youth


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned because I'm about to be banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being correct.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being the opposite of correct
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because Waka


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz waka waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

banned because waka waka eh eh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Pacman


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz wakaman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 returning after 3 yrs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by an orange


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for whispering loudly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by wake up, grab a brush and put a little makeup.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for humilliating makeup invention
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for humiliating me. Wtf? :crying:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wasting tears....u can make orange juice from them bruh!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *holds glass under eyes* thanks.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned now u should gimme some of that orange joice okaay?*brings an empty glass*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because here's an onion, make your own! :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for giving me a big onion so that i wont be able to see the screen and ban u!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning me despite that @[email protected]


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz my eyes are starting to become watery and u should get a boat for urself NOW!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a tear fetish.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Done.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned take geralt with u too with that thing on his head he cant see the flood
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he navigates via echolocation. That's Geralt 101.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned hopefully the flood is over now....but i cant see @geraltofrivia anywhere?!i think u ran over him with ur boat!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he is the boat. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing how I function.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using a broken boat(this was meant for mc borg)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for meaning stuff for me. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being awake at 4:30


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for judging ppl by their sleeping schedule!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned I'm up whenever I want to be. :cig


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living #thuglife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that was cool.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he dem boyz are gangsters4 life....doug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because who is Doug? @[email protected]



geraltofrivia said:


> Banned because that was cool.


This used to be one of my favorite subreddits. xD It's not really active anymore, but the all-time top posts are classic. =P

https://www.reddit.com/r/UnexpectedThugLife/


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i meant dawg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for linking me to funny things 

Edit: Banned for ninja banning me.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being officially the slowest banner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this last page makes me cringe.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating this thread as much as donald trump hates muslims
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for calling me the slowest banner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I thought this thread was ded..hmm?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not thinking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to read minds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being snaggle toothed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being rich


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being as rich as a poor guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the money


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for buying money
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poisoning my tea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking orange tea juice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wonder if that exists


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz what?!....its amon´s favorite drink!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for knowing his favorite drink


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating his favorite drink
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing him


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for that abomination of an avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning my sexiness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Because banned band


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning a band


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for displaying adolescent behavior.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bring an adolescent


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for displaying starfish behaviour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning my starfish activities


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating starfish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for assuming he's a starfish cannibal


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching wrestlemania
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being wrong, I stare at a cardboard box instead of watching TV.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using technology


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hitting on cuttlefish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for picking on Kevin the sea cucumber


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being Amon the one-toothed penistarfish.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using a horse to hunt ants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being hunted by ants on horses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Beccaness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for bannedness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my money box


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being insecure with his money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not stopping her from stealing it


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause you can have your invisible money box back


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying that I'm broke


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for accusing me of a crime


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being guilty


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for punishment and crime and punishment and crime and punishment and crime

WEE WOO 
WEE WOO 
WEE WOO 
WEE WOO


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wee wooing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause why not ban if you have the power to ban


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by burger kings jalapeno chicken fries


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for unlicensed advertising


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for false advertising


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being the FCC


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for exclaiming

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having cupcakes ban 4 u


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @Mr. Orange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that show sucks. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by club banana


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned from Club Penguin.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

banned for cute Grr clip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz that's not chocolate


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz that's not an orange.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz Waka


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned bcuz Mrs. Waka


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because nothing rhymes with orange.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for chicken salad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because wakame










Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I only like leaves off the ground


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for leaving off the ground and not telling us what you like. @[email protected]

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ban banned bananas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I don't know what to do with all this attention. :bah :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it'll get annoying after a while. 

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for borgin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for monning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for minting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned orange.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm about to throw one at chu


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wasting fruit 

Sent from the future


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Not before I throw this BAN at you first!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for missing Amon and hitting me with the ban. Ow!

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a hitban.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I hate getting ninjad


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz ur welcome.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz cuz cuz


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz naw

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for rocking in the free world.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz the ppl in the dot thread always flirtin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not flirting with me. ;(

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cheating on geralt


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz sup kevvy

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!

Sent from Samantha? Wtf is going on here! Smdh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Neil Young's pronunciation.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting lemons on open wounds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sigh this use to be the thread where the cool people resided.....wth happened.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for cutting me with orange peels.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speed typing skills


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by grapes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because Idk anymore


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by grape street crips.

lol

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Spaghetteville Yo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving cigs everywhere


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for looking at cigarette butts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating them


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by @lackofflife
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting scorpions


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for puting a lion inside a small cage of a bird
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for animal abuse


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for starfish abuse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for _a posteriori_ reasoning.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you're my first ban of the day

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because good morning. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up sooo late according to my timezone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banzoned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Zonebanned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by sea timezone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not posting via banana phone.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need a new avatar asap.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a proponent of the A-theory of time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned sleeping more than ants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bring a weaboo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for watching him never sleep.

@Kevin001









Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning me in 0.2 seconds thats fast for a snail(this was for a mun]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because you'll be surprised what Kevin is capable of with enough goading.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha ikr.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'all ban too much


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because are you threatening me?

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being interrupted by Amon


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Larry Suitor and the Louisiana Slammers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking it too far.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not taking it too far


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for some reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he is banned for all reasons.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because Penguins are not native to the dirty souf.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

your banning ability is banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a rocket launcher


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I saw Squidward's house, broken on the street. (not kidding lol)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..don't look at me I didn't do it...or did I? .-.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not going inside.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting her to be buried in rubble


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eatng dates to learn arabic
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by an old farmer living on a mountain


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

banned because the farmer in the dell the farmer in the dell


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for waking everybody up with your singing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for putting them to sleep with headlocks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting sleeping pills in ppls drinks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for drinking one of those drinks


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @Mc Borg :bah


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by @Worried Cat Milf &#128518;

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned smdh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the @Future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for failing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I fixed it. :cig


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for always mentioning random users who left this place long ago, lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for changing the past

edit: I ban myself


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned is perma-banned, lmao. 

Also, BANNED!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

dennaB


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Banned For Spam


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nabend

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @Mc Borg

from the present.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by a stiff breeze.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'll have this thread locked if you guys don't shape up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by mixed babies.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Woody Harrelson.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because some people in here think I'm playing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned on behalf of Bill Bellichick and the New England Patriots organization.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by shock therapy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by Wentworth Miller


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a Swiss Alps ambassador in the Sahara desert.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Keith Richards' drug dealer.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by broccoli.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a band


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by @Kevin001 's side chick

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my side chick.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning your side chick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for posting the same Matt Damon gif repeatedly.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to get a reaction out of us by saying the wrong name, lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for reacting


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way!
@Kevin001 Banned by Jessica Stroup.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by carl johanson
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@lackofflife Banned for extremely animated for a dead man.

@Kevin001 Banned for liking Stroup in your soup.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....damn! That chick is banging lol...thanks guys.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by all women named Jessica.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned Jessica Lowndes will forever be bae.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by all turtles named turtle
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by all dolphins named Bartholomew


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by ching hung kaaa
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the Chinese


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the sun. Now brighter and more yellow. Buy now. Don't forget to wear sunglasses.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegally banning me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for alien activities


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by @Amon.....haha u banned urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned by @twomons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving me animal remains for xmas


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for celebrating Christmas in April


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in the dark 26/8


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for abusing calender
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spelling error


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause rong spellling doesnt egsist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz yas et duz


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becaouz sumtaemzz we maek mestakiz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. What?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing gibberish


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ... Posts: 28,*666 *>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being evil


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned today marks 1 year since i first banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u will be overthrown soon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned she is already overthrowned lol....by me.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for overthrowing formerly lost girls.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by modal properties.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because this thread is embarrassing.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for always banning me soon after I post. :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for always posting right before I ban.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Iranian version of cupcake










@demon queen

Happy banniversary 
:clap :boogie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because they have rosewater in them. Interesting.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by interesting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by boring (me).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by no.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bonded by a wire

@demon queen wellcome back....but when u weren´t here @Kevin001 overthrowed u and he bacame our new QUEEN
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by queen kev.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by daddy kev. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yall banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a flying elephant



Kevin001 said:


> Banned.....


banned u have a nice throne ur highness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....I'm on cloud 9 I can't be touched.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living underground


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for running amonk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for always colorizing your text when submitting a new thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz that alien wears lipstick


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by formerly faded out red lips spray painted over with pink because why not.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with pink and orange peels


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned :lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using 20m long headphones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for cutting bread with a mirror


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a girl.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for discriminating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by croutons.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired of going to bed alone.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by 3,1415926...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my mind won't stop its just 11 blocks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned wat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I know that you're home.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stalking Amon


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm singing a song lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for singing a song about being a stalker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a stalker.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that stalker, thank you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

128zb


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Amazing poem. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a weird little girl.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being my first ban today 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting so late.....must of been feeding them strays.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned by the queen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by the King


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the prince. :cig


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by number 12
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

A la ka BAN!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by alot of $$$$$$$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for keeping it 8 more than 92.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by Voldemort's nose.

edit: banned for interrupting my ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned saying his name.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being scared of him


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned in Dobby's memory

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned :crying:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's a tissue. Banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for giving her a used, crusty tissue.

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank you. banned
edit: :O


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned welp enjoy


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because I'm an *******.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an *******.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for name calling yourself

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because if that was really sent from the future, wouldn't you know that you were ninja'd? @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a smartass.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a dumbass. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using profanity


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @SamanthaStrange

b)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making it rain when I wanted to go to the gym -.-


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for making it rain in the gym


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz the only time I make it rain is with cash. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making gyms in the rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Amon Banned by Newman. 
@Mc Borg Banned for not showering me with cash.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to shower with him lul


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by bands. (meta-metabanned :cig)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for using gifs from a show you've never watched, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making it rain pennies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....and it continues.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. BYE FELICIA! :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning kelvin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making it rain buffalo nickels. (try to find a gif of that! ha! :bah)
@SamanthaStrange
I've seen a few episodes here and there.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having dandruff


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for making it rain water. good job.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not shampooing my hair with said water to get rid of my dandruff. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not rubbing orange juice on u r head


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need to do some more recruiting here, smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not leaving. Gtfo already.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being moody.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a sea cucumber


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I have no other choice than banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not showing mercy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for starring in the new Chucky movie, congrats.

@EBecca Banned for making excuses. Don't worry he deserves it.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause you need to be banned too


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not perma-banning him.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... there's a new Chucky movie? xD


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for the banning sessions


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a small italian guy with a moustache and superpowers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the Cult of Chucky.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for starting on 20 October 2017


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for causing a bolt of lightning to hit the street behind my house.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Chuckie Finster.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by a disgruntled janitor who quit mid-shift.

He's got a few jailhouse tattoos and a thick moustache. 5'9'' 142lbs.
Used to be a roadie for a metal band. He hates his daughter's pomeranians. Drives a 1995 Ford Explorer. He's on his way to your house from Virginia. ETA sometime tomorrow morning.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for writing a screenplay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned just because.

@*Karsten* Banned.

Image link fail. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a police sloth who's ready to fight crime and to possibly move one foot in the next few days.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a slug


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not being cool enough to be a slug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving slime, yuck


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for leaving silver coins everywhere you go, yuck. Only gold is acceptable.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being allergic to silverware and having to use plastic utencils.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Nickelodeon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for reasons known


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having ban powers


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Austin Powers, yeaaaah baby, yeah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for causing the planets to xplode


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Banned for being a pin head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Larry


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz *whispers everbody is sleeping*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because *shouts* NO I'M NOT!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i forgot to say except that persian guy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for many reasons.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a huge ant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by an anteater for being obsessed with ants.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being shia are u?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for inquisition.

(Yeah. Sort of. I'm not religious anymore but technically yes.)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz undertaker retired ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a crush on wrestlers.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having memories of future
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing my memories.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating iron
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating dirt.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for eating some sugary pudding.



lackofflife said:


> banned becoz undertaker retired ****


Banned because I saw his brother Kane, The Dudley Boys vs The Hardy Boys in a _table match_ and Stone Cold vs Jericho in real life. Be jealous. :cig

(former wrestling fanboy of the WWF era lol)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Double banned for stalking me and for watching that garbage. But yeah I heard about that too, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pooping in cursive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned (@[email protected])

@Mc Borg banned becoz next time im coming with u just call this number(010000000)whenever u are ready to go again!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting dead jellyfish


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in 2018
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Goku black


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being ssj goku
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by Goku black theme


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the dickish starfish
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned in a comment on Goku Black Theme.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned <.<
Everyone is banned yo


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned





_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz my avi does not look like a Weener


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned wat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned wut


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned @Wat @wut


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Watt.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Alan Watts. (speedbanned)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Snailbanned.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz whoa that snail is fast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by fake kebabs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for at least knowing that REAL kebab is different from fake kebab.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating a kebab made out of paper and not realizing it's fake


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for constantly dreaming.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the great .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for mentioning the great . thread.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the future you


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the male version of u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a person


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by an E BOOK
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i ban u


----------



## ColeS1157 (Apr 7, 2017)

Banned for washing your hands


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for your second post being in this thread.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I ban you and your 48 ants that you keep as pets.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banting (banning ants).


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having 20 cm long farm for ur ants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banteatered. (banned by an anteater).


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bananerd -banned by a geeky yellow fruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

ban rejected. try again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beccanned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

bulls-eyed banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by that Squidward's house that I told you about.










It's even more broken than before.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz are u sure that not just a blue sponge?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm not actually @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bunned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Big Punned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

still not unbanned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned x10


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned... I just ban a lot. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smoking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for skateboarding on roofs of dog houses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for skateboarding on dogs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having worse skateboarding skills than a dog


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for releasing the hounds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hounding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the F.D.A. (Food and Drug Administration)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by ranch dressing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because it feels like it's been too long since I've posted here properly, and because your avatar is way too big :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Tapatalk. 
@Neo Banned by this Matrix smiley.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a user that is MIA.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the G.O.A.T


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking nonsense


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a little cocky as of late....I like it.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

baaaaaannnnnneeeedddd cause I'm bored


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning early


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having a dark soul.

@EBecca Banned for thinking you can post in here because you're bored.......get out. Go color.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a mean bird who tries to stop me from banning. banned banned banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being at work


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being jobless, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving me the paychecks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause my banning schedule is different on the weekends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the homicide of 2 spiders


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for investigating murders of spiders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating spiders


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Banned for liking spiders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing at me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a starfish with a human nose


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having cooties.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz McBerg is gunna ban me nao


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz yup.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz nup


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by whatever it is that eats starfishes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me an it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Pennywise.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by nickelwise


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned banwise.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned by Pennywise.


Banned by that song where the say "whoa" a bunch of times. Unless, you're talking about the clown, then never mind. lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for describing songs.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by hepatotoxicity.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! I was talking about the clown because Amon banned someone for calling him "it". :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for explaining yourself.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by queen kev the third
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned because it's more like queen kev the first. (because he's the first banner)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for notliking queen kev
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not banned. 


Jk, banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking banning is a joke, smh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that shaking ur head is a joke u could break ur neck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Kelvin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being Almond


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting Molang gain weight


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing Wi-fi from strangers


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for stealing Wi-Fi from friends


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing gold from friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing where to find gold


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for finding gold on the mon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for digging for gold


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for digging for worms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having pet maggots


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for judging them


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned fo eating them maggots
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause Amon ate them, not me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz they are his favorite snacks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing wat I eat for breakfast


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating my pets


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned bcuz oatmeal.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm just constantly closing Telegram/Reddit and then reopening them because I'm feeling anxious and don't have anything else to do.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not going to disco
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for dancing all night


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for panicking at the disco


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for linking parks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of the Kevinclan


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being the leader of the Amonclan


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being the leader of the Beccan's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for positivity


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not continuing the band name ban trend.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

∧∧∧∧∧
banned
∨∨∨∨∨
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning two people at the same time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Airbnb for being a deplorable. (lol)
@geraltofrivia
That's pretty much what I do with SAS/youtube. Before coming back here, I used to spend pretty much all of my online time on reddit, refreshing the front page and going through subreddits. lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You're such a Becca Banner :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being bansexual


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Carpe Ban 

#bansexualandproud


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having no ninjaness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannd for the for ninja kicking him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by LEGO-NINJAGO


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for flying too high


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not flying high enough


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for choco taco


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing coc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz wuts that


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i think its Clash of Clans


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned its clash of clans
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because or maybe it's Cookies Over Chips


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause, no, it's Cash of Cans


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned you mean Cash for Cans? 

Send me ur empty coke cans!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I sent you a ban.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no! It's actually Claps of Clams.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's Creepy Old Catholics


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannd no its circuit of clowns
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Z list celebrity


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that makes me an Alpha celebrity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping in


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for never sleeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because sleep is for weenies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for waking out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz they making an Invader Zim TV movie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I posted about that. =P


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I wanted to say it first >:/


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting pictures of juice in grocery stores.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for posting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting the apple juice


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I want the V8 Splash. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not wanting the apple juice, its.TOP QUALITY @[email protected]


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned from crossing state lines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for burying Ms. Nugen


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

baanned for shwing ur weenieness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ew


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because pew pew pew.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banner


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bruce.

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Lenny Bruce.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by my noisy neighbor. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not selling them orange peels


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for orange peel obssesion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned no way


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yes way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned maybe way


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned waka way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being wet behind the ears.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Bannedemonium


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I wonder what flavor cupcake you are...hmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to eat him


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because equal parts bitter and sweet.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating a moldy cupcake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned bitter and sweet?.....sounds like an awful cupcake, lol. I like my cupcakes sweet all the way .


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating a sweet lemon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for squeezing lemons onto open wounds


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for adding salt to said wound.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for peeling ur skin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for.........
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not finishing ur sentence


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the maytag washer its what inside matters"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Half Quoting


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by half and half milk creamer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not providing croutons


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for providing sea food


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for providing Bees food.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being spicy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I've used too much internet today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because yez, time to sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for infecting us with your weirdness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading the weird disease


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for spamming my thread....get out.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because take my survey y'all!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I took it already.....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I know. Thanks lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned yw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up late...go to sleep!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I was going to say that to u


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wanting to say things to people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not wanting me to talk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for never sleeping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having ur own yacht


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having one, smrh.

(r stands for rich)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being filthy rich....key word filthy.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling donald trump filthy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the corruption of congress.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a job.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for having more jobs than me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a Cowboys fan, smh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for excessive pride for the New England Patriots sml


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we going back....to....back.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for .....

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving and thinking you still have a home here, smdh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for being such a hater lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by the entire state of Texas.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because everything is big in Texas.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for taking pictures with a Nokia 3310


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for jealousy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for brooding.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for typing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for reading this


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being lonely af right now, smh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz smh smh smh smh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for head twitching


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Long John Silvers


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you even lift bro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making nastyass macaroni salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned because do you even lift bro?


banned because i lift too many things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lifting too many things


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Amon said:


> Banned for making nastyass macaroni salad


banned for not liking the macaroni salad poor macaroni


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing away all the pan dulce


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because macaroni salad is nasty lol

Banned for not saving the bread!!!

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninjad lel


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for taking ninja lessons


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for casting in ninja movies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my paycheck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you deserve money.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being uncool


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Cash Money Records


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting frog legs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for putting shoes on them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for salting the snail


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for snail obsession
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ban obsession


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for cooking salt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting ded ratz


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for spelling errors.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a female.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for strange errors


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being a female.


banned for being kevin


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting twice in a row.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by cherries.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by galaxy -8
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Nokia 1100, the best of mobile phones.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the universal treaty


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for my cow-colored cat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Carsten


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten Banned by Ryan Gosling.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eye twitching


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for nose twitching.
@SamanthaStrange banned by Ryan Howard.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting u r feet in Samanthas face


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

faced with putting a ban on feet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ban punishment.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not leaving me a visitor message. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

See your message.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for giving in. :lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because he just did.

Edit: Damn I got double-ninjad.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for flirting with @Karsten


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for flirting with @Karsten. :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for flirting with @Karsten. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz boom


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for interrupting the flirt streak.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting their flirt steak to continue


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not wanting it to continue.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because do you like your flirt steak medium, rare or well done?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for questioning me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for forgetting the ban sauce


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an L7 weenie.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Freddy Foreplay - the man holding the guiness record for densest wrist hair.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :whip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jumping on a an airplane
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/si


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned for forgetting the parachutes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not taking an umbrella with u it could rain there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doing weed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not saving caterpillars(?) trapped in a spider web.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for seeing that post.

I looked it up when I got home and apparently they're called tent caterpillars. That was their nest. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tent_caterpillar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating insects
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because y'all need to bow to me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because we only bow to @barnabas.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for getting between Amon and I

Banned for such a ridiculous request

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a violent cat dilf


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for calling me a man 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing what dilf means. I had to google it @[email protected]


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lol, banned by a sugar dilf 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a bad gurl.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned by the wendigo outside my window


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for doubting the worm.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for doing the worm.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

banned by the humanoid worm drake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing wormie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Earthworm Jim.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz waa


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz kaa


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Banned by creepy spaghetti


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating banana bread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz Amonberg is gunna ban me nao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Told ya. Banned...






That's two bans referencing The Sandlot today. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my sunglasses .-.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stealing my Babe Ruth autographed baseball. :bah 

Make that 3. :cig


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for stealing my retainer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Banned for cutting ahead of me. 
@Mc Borg Banned for being clever. :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for complimenting me. Thanks. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned yw


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for being friendly


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not complimenting me. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not complimenting _me_! :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being awesometastic, yo. :cig


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for editing. 

And thanks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing me ugh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ugh'ing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bahing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for Ed, Edd and Eddyting. 
@SamanthaStrange
I wasn't being serious. :twisted

(Jk, you're cool =P)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for messing with me. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no flirting allowed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having Seinfeld dreams. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nibbling on N0ydbs nachos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that doesn't sound right. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I knew you'd say that I KNEW IT -.-


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being psychic.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a sidekick.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being psychotic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for idk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

lol

Banned for being a pessimistic *cough*realist*cough*. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd and for optimism.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I said that I'm not really either. Banned for misrepresenting me. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being both, and neither, or whatever, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for correctly representing me. :lol

I've actually been thinking about that all day, trying to construct what my position is. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...the randomness in here makes me cringe.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using a gif from a show that is one of the most surreal and random things that exists. xD


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for giving us southern boys a bad name.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me cringe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned can't you see men are talking...ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being misogynistic, again. :blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blankin


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stankin'


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Random ban because Lauren Conrad's foundation is too yellow toned for her skin 

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a makeup guru. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Someone let me know when Kevin is gone, so I can come back. :bah

Bye.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww lol....I'm sorry!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Psst, I think it's safe

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being my slaves


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he usually goes to bed a little after midnight. lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being creepy and stalking his sleep schedule

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because, after midnight, we're gonna let it all hang out.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I know yours too! :twisted


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wanting to see the penises of other banners 

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because _I think the good book is missing some pages_.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm watching My 600 pound Life while eating a sandwich


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not deep frying it first 

Sent from the future


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Tori Amon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!










@Mc Borg Banned omg! That is some next level stalker sh*t, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Jeffing around


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

NINJA!

@Kevin001 Banned because you know all about stalking, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for staring at me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being caught in the cross fire.

@SamanthaStrange Banned...










I've never stalked anyone....smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banja (get it? banned ya? hehehehehe)



Kevin001 said:


> @Mc Borg Banned omg! That is some next level stalker sh*t, lol.


You mention in this thread a lot. And sadly, when you spend as much time as I do here, you start to notice things. @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, this thread is too damn busy! :bah

@Kevin001 Banned for teasing me, but not being able to handle me teasing you. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for trees in...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Molangs caregiver


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for the puffin love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by taco salad.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not adding croutons


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to pass off potato chips as a vegetable


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned 

because

I 

LOVE

BREAD!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not liking garlic bread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I love garlic bread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for loving garlic bread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because vampires hate it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for eating Rold Gold


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being bold


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I probably look younger than you, though. lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for looking young.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz 'night peeps. Ban ya later.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yesterday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned right now.

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having too many hands
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can never have too many hands.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for yelling at me, its too early for all that.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

ohh.. sorry.. banned....... _on a very low voice_


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by jing ming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by me.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz who´s this me. guy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned.. Who's jing ming?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a newbanner.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he doesnt know that jing ming died before the big bang
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

b****d
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cursing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz it wasnt haha just *
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the deception


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned and fired.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for entertaining mons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being uncool


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

squeaky shoes banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that mon...thanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the smiley


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im done
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being done


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm done as well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Binned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for binning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning banners who bin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for investigating bans


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Binned for banning binners who ban.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making my tummy hurt


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

loofah banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Farfe banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by your high school teacher that you always hated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating baby food


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating cat food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being heart attack on a bun


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Ammonia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I really thought u had a job interview -.-


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for asking too many tough questions


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for confusion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for concussions


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for punching us. Ow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not.defending urself >=)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being evil. :crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crying...no tears allowed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to control people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to control the control panel


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned and ctrl-alt-deleted.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for deleting me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

*deletes you again* 

Oh, and banned btw.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for deleting me and then proceeding to waka waka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaking ur Waka Waka


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

HAHAH 

Banned because that was a good one


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no it wasn't. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by National Science Foundation


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being an underrated frog.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being an overrated cupcake.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because cupcakes are not over rated and I want one now.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned no.....sugar will kill you.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz lemon is also very sweet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for complimenting lemons


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating sweet lemons
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the oompa loompas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for lameness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lameness


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for licking the slime off the walls of fishtanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for stealing my avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned bro! Not cool, lol. @Bbpuff drew that for me! There is only one Kevin.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because there are many Kevin users


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned there is only one!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Not even worth banning.

@Karsten Banned for being too sexy for your hair.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being moody hmm.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, I was just kidding, lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for gettin' your bike tire stuck in some Alabama mud.
@SamanthaStrange banned for being an eager banner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for kidding


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making jokes about joking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making jokes about joking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! I have SA bro.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hiding inside a cup of tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking tea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking coca cola tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being gross


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because there's something wrong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning a banner


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being on my turf


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Brett Favre.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by half a ton son


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for keeping your heart 3 stacks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing souls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for peeling oranges.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for liking Molang


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for liking Mookie Blaylock.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz blah blehsgubliblahblee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me cringe.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by all of r/cringe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep bro, you have a big day ahead of you.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I was going to post the same thing when I saw that you posted. xD Isn't it past your bedtime, boy? :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling her a boy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for loling her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your new name will be buckles.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for naming ppl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ppl naming


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating too many choclate bars
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning Buckles.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a pink diary


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for painting ur underwear
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nosey


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on kids.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not asking the mods if u can have the original Kevin name


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned meh it doesn't matter everyone knows me by this....too late to change now. I'm still the one and only.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being first at last
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making my Internet slow


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for dowloading and browsing at the same time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving the stove on


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

sun banned for not wearing sunscreen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Having Dry Skin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned banned banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned x3


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

unbanned 0x


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing mercy


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Thou art banned by the shadow beings outside thine window.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U are soo banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for "soo banning"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for quoting


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using an umbrella under the sea


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yee be banned, arr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arr banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

u r b a n n e d


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

sudo apt-get banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 treason


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned 4 being banned before getting banned


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

for(int i=0 ; i < 1 ; i++)
{
System.out.println("You is banned.");
}


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the department of treasury


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by Mr. Krabi


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bizzanned, yo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking selfies while sleeping


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for having something against sleepselfies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing lipstick


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking me up u nosey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by anonymous


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by mintonomy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tacoism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned playing too many games
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sarcasm


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for amonism
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for puking in the middle of the night


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to friend everyone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we all need to unite.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because he doesn't like division which are just fractions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm actually quite good in math lol.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the san diego zoo


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by animal rights


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

www.banned.com.org.gov.ph


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Alpha Centauri


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for reasons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning an old lady.....smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hitting on the elderly


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using gifs


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for banning when you where already banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being a super ninja

@Amon Banned....


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not banning Amon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using words


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using numbers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using magic


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using drugs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for leaving me on a cliff hanger. Because why?!

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning me


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for leaving a catmilf, smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smhing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not knowing how to shake head


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ebanned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sbanned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because cheese.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

did you just ban cheese? :O banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for liking cheese


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for making cheese cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making a mon cry.


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Banned because I'm tiiiiired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.showing emotions


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making me cry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a crying mint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause good night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping at 6PM


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by time zones.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the daylight savings time people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for farf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned enough is enough I'm banning you for good!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm here 4ever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz not now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for using the word cuz.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz of banning him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

random ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bans


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being like the little brother I never had.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being creepy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Banned cause your avatar makes me wanna puke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making weird things


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having an avatar.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

One cupcake banning another.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning ur sibling


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for baening
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned with extreme lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

vanned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not zleepin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becozzzz itzzzz earrrrrly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by Mattress Firm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by blue frog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by the famous star burger from carls jr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me hungry


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

.dBnena


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

anBden


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by betty crocker


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Punk brownies.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned by punk cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by that facebook "like" button at the top of the page that nobody clicks on. lol.

(who is going to link their facebook to this site? xD)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by banned ban band


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Bright Eyes.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not singing a song. Please sing!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not singing a song for him


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I did. lol.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Banned, because you made me edit my post


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being wrong. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an emoji thief


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Banned for being a shoe thief
@Mc Borg banned for writing the most amazing lyrics ever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being correct. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.smoking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for shapeshifting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shoplifting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned from going to the banning salon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Jeff. It's been a while since he banned you. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the banner who bans bands


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for finally putting your gender up. 

(I Just now noticed)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not noticing my new user title. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol

Banned for being a mostly bitter cupcake. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bahing at the bahing cupcake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by bahing cupcakes. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wasting time in this thread.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because time banning is never wasted time. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stopping time


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for never having a mood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm mood less


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being freon.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning the one that must not be named.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being so mysterious


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being so Amonymous.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing a wig


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having your head ripped out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for irony


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching too much cartoons.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for not watching more Spongebob


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reminding me of a sword.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for killing this thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not getting me a chocolate Easter bunny


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for being greedy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being needy.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because he doesn't watch enough playoff hockey.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by rule number 345
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because I did. lol.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mit-237544029%2Fyoure-banned-and-youre-banned


:lol:clap
*
Banned for not banning enough :b*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for.bolding ur ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a weenie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having big feet like an ant
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the wild assumptions


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for random banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the wild random banning


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz potato looks like an egg!!!why??????!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sitting on a potato waiting for it to hatch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being permanently confused.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for excessive bitterness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for excessive butterness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Paula Deen.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

pǝuuɐq


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

No shoes, no shirt, no service banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing ur ban reason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing your identity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being weird


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by catloaf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the weirdest of them all.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing this thread


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a Borg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not telling me how and what you use to compose music. 

#GETYOU'REBANNED(ANDYOURBANNED)TO#1


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for using a period for once! 
@flyingMint
Flstudio for all of it.

Oh wait...

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Kos banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

K-Os banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because eeeeeyaaaas


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a Macbook


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for accusing me of such heresy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur banned ur banned
Ur banned until the end


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No, ur banned...until the end, not me! Ha! :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U r banned, ur banned 4ever
The pie will be ready in December


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned this is me swallowing that pie 
standing in front of you saying im banning you for that night 
i eat pie in december all the time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having dandruff


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's just cheese. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having cheese in ur toenails


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because now you know why I eat them. @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because change ur name to Mc Nasty .-.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he should switch to something even nastier, The Arch Deluxe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having burger knowledge.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sleeping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not waking up.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ur bag of tricks


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being genderless.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being heartless 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha.....I have the biggest heart ever, lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my sadness &#128542;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because I want to make you happy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by my bitterness, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for butterness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by popcorn. 

opcorn


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the chemical sludge, artificial butter, movie theater popcorn people


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not being a cupcake like your fellow SAS users near your post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating all of it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned watching an SAer eat. Don't you know that they hate that? :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth. :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not including me in your cupcake route.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be eaten


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz now u know how it feels!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for almost having 30,000 posts. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for joining in 08


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for joining.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for joining a cupcake cult


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Not banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

/Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

double banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unbanned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Un-rebanned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banana banned. :banana


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bananed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for living in the same place as @lackofflife


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bananza'd.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, banned, banned.
@Mc Borg Banned by Jim Henson.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Jim Beam :drunk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm extra grumpy today.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being an extra angry cupcake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being an extra crispy, extra happy, extra exercising taco.
@SamanthaStrange
Banned because, so what? :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because so what? she's still a rockstar, she's got her rock moves, and she don't need ur bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a walking and singing taco


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me for musically banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for your banter at the banquet. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Miss Piggy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

#Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for unfriending people because they haven't watched a TV show. :bah You really are grumpy, aren't you? xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by 7Eleven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Mc Borg Banned, and added to ignore list.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because she unfriended me too


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned:crying:


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being sad, ignored and banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being pensive.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the pens


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for putting pens in the pencil sharpener.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being inspired to create a pen sharpener


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for some random reason.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for putting your pen... Nvm

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for 4 people posting at the same time.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not making it 5. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not being the 5th person and banning yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smoking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for accusing the wrong person


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being nowhere.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for containing only 2% sugar


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for picturing yourself in a boat on a river.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being late to a cat meeting


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Meow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Binned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ba


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for shaming this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lameness


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fanned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Panned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave Matthews banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because some of you are breaking the rules and yall know who you are.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for changing your signature.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned we all evolve bro.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the rules


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for breaking the rulers. I was going to measure something. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the bahlers


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz... do you want to go bowling, cousin?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not purchasing nachos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Danned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because can you make me a bicycle, klown?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Proctor and Gamble.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having a corporation ban me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a graffiti artist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for vandalism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because time for you to go, it was fun while it lasted. Find a new home.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying so hard to close this [email protected][email protected]
but why?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its the end of an era.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lameness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned time to go buddy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

ba nn e d
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for no good reason

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for a very good reason.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for a secret reason

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating all the ranch dressing


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that is gross!

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making the microwave xplode


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for excluding E from explode. What did he ever do to you? 🙁

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing about the atrocities E has committed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for E=Mc2


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned with the speed of light.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being both a wave and a particle at once. Make a decision.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling me wat to do


----------



## Chicken Flavor (Apr 18, 2017)

Banned for having a patrick profile pic. Spongebob has gotten pretty bad...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning someone as your first post.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that's the best kind of first post 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that's also the best kind of last post. Goodbye.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for leaving! Where are you going?!

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for falling for that. Hah! :cig


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trickery.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for cupcakery.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the land of WAKA


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for lying, damn you :bah

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the damned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Damned by the banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for damning me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfriended.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for theft.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because your cupcake graffiti is going to be erased the next time you unfriend me. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me cry. :cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because lol :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned lol because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You are all BANNED!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Elaine Benes' magnificent mammaries.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being the coolest age. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because that age is also when..


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because.... *dies*


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by an unbirthday cupcake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for adding extra mold to it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating it anyway.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned escaping the bakery

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having smokestacks on your front yard.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for only noticing that nao


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hiding in the bushes in her front yard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause I need the ban practice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for practicing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend....gtfo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..just go away


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you should be asleep!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not buying me a vanilla birthday cake at the local Kroger


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned its your bday bro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not giving me cake 
@Kevin001 no its not lol I just really want cake lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I will go to sleep on that note.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because it's not my birthday either, but I also want cake. Make mine chocolate.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned so um where do I send this delicious plump cake to?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not sending all the cakes to the Jersey Shore.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I got you. Coconut frosting right?


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Unbanned. Any will do 😍

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned ok I got you .


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for your generosity 😊

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned. Is it your birthday? Happy birthday if so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol no she wishes.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for answering. Nope, it's not but thanks! Lol

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting me talk for you, smh.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not getting Aaron Hernandez a cake with a file in it quick enough


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for standing out like a sore thumb.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being like the little brother I never wanted, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned for being like a sister to me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for exposing your tongue

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to see my uvula


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to see parts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being at work


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not lifting, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being creepy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for working at grocery store
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys are killing me, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because waka


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for showing no mercy at waka banning
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wrong thread, lmfao.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by dot thread
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not banning in 10 years


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for keeping track of everyone's ban records

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using the litter box


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having cameras in the restroom.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having cameras in the bedrooms.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stalking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for planting trees on the moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for murdering millions of ants with bleach


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not saving the ants from the catastrophe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for catching me off guard


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned! En garde! :duel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Samantha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a mon.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a Samantha that bans someone for being a mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Mcboo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Phenibanned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Phenibunned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Phenicanned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of the Anxiety gang with Geralt and nooydb


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

(Kevin is banned before he bans me)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz he's sleeping nao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz

Naow*


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz

Pheninaow*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Beep beep boo beep banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having circuitry instead of a vascular system.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling him a bucket of bolts


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that reminds me of my childhood lmao


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by mini lightening bolts. *zap* *zap*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for zapping me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Phenizapped


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by this ****ing oil factory I call my head. I'm off to the bath :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bathing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for living in water.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a teen with raging hormones.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being an extinct bird with raging hormones.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because puffins are not even endangered bro.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because they are now.

*buys gun and goes on a journey to kill all the puffins so his post about puffins being extinct won't be stupid anymore*


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Assassibanned. PETA sends their regards.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Pamela Anderson's left boob. (I always associate PETA with Pamela Anderson)

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking about boobs, smdh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by boob cupcakes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Boo(b)

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned gimmie, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for boob obsession.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by your new love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning your fake wife.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned amon will you marry me?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dumping me for Amon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dumping me in the dumpster


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because yes or no? rofl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned um....um......what about me?


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned because the homewrecker's in town.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned @SamanthaStrange is my one and only


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :heart


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....um.....um.....fine....yall have fun.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned bcos i want a mixed baby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mixing ur baby into a blender


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Hamantha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for posting too much....get out.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for being sugary.

@demon queen Banned well you had your chance, good luck with that now. Maybe yall can adopt, lmao.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the sky has stars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not overthrowing the top poster


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....thank you?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ur welcome


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Again!

@Kevin001 Banned for question mark.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned .....thank you .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smiling at me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for accepting his flirtatious smile

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making ur cats wear diapers


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for absurd claims

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for absurd clams


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you mean good clams .


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by da quenn of demonz
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by da kongg of angelz
_Not posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## konas8 (Nov 23, 2016)

Banned by God.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having too many posts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being outscored in the post... dribble, dribble


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for double dribbling (that's a legit ban if I may say so myself)

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for time traveling


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for dunking too many donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wakaness


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for anchovies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cuddlez


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Vito Leccese and his bowl of spaghetti.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by oatmeal


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for making Quakers work overtime


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping early everyday


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not sleeping early.....you should!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for giving advices with sleepy eyez
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being a teen.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a kid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thanks bro .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smiling again


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for flirting with Kevin

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hurting Kelvin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for typo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being in school right now.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u should read my username more carefully
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not changing ur username to waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me.to change


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u should waka ....but if u dont waka then its ur waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for speaking gubberish


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz thats how u sound when u say waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz waka wut? Waka


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz yes waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because waka is not only the sound Pac-Man makes it is also the chorus of a Shakira song.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a walking wikipedia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for a reason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for no reason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for this season


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned lel


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for laughing eout loud
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to scare donkey


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for mixing donkeys with monkeys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for donkey obsession


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sponge bob obssesion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hurling feces


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for many reasons


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for raisins in my salad

Sent from the future


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

banned for being a ninja from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for coming in here uninvited.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because the more the merrier

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned this isn't a shelter.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for acting like donald trump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for building a wall around your neighbor's house


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for building a wall around his house.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for failing to remind me to put in a gate... help


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting too much in the just for fun section, smh.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting too much in almost all of the sections. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for planning ur revenge


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not planning yours.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping at the same time that i wake up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waking up early


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its a sausage fest again.....I'm out.....where is @Neo? Been MIA for a minute.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disturbing Neo's nap


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned shhh or you'll wake up Sandy!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting sand in ur shoes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping too much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not sleeping enough.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping like amon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for judging me for getting my beauty sleep, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for shaking ur damn head.....smfh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up late
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doing that thing that one time


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for that other thing with that guy at that place

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping on the job


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for working during night.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in iran but sleeping by american timezone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

canned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the #12 banner. So fast.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz one day i will be #-1 banner
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for discovering negative banning @[email protected]


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

marginalized then banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for evil politician banning.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning dingo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for agressive banning


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for passive aggressive banning


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for cheerful banning


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sneerful banning, what did i do to you


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing my pet dinosaur


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning without a license


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being prepared


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for preparing a dance on the top of a volcano


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Pele.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by pene


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a panda who just learnt how to type on a computer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a pensive panda.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a sad cupcake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating her


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a deformed starfish.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me self conscious about my starfishself


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because​ you are a beautiful, independent starfish who don't need no man

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making feel better, also u meant sponge not man


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for correcting me

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being corrected.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for correcting the corrected


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the autocorrect.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by oink


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Skype.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned and bought by Microsoft.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Bill Gates.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Steve Jobs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the poor.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a pooria


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning way too many people in your time :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fangs


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned and quarantined until further notice


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thank you . The quarantine is way overdue.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. You're welcome, sir

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling him sir


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Sorry, ma'am.

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for showing respect...thanks .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for misgendering me


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not using the proper title-your highness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not grilling the ham


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not making it a rum ham

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for losing all your cool points with that post.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having negative 3948263950 cool points, SMH lol

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned come on now....we all know I'm cool af .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making the bathroom smell


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for inhaling Kevin's emanations


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for throwing a party for twigs in a forest in the 18th century with Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating a low sodium gluten-free protein bar


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for high sodium content


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're young you still have time.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not saving the planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping when u said sleeping is for the weak


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping like a weenie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning so much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning soŏ much less
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for procrastination


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for laying eggs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating the laid eggs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz queen kev also likes eggs so be more careful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because throw some respect on my name damn.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not catching it


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for throwing eggs at kevin´s nest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not protecting the environmentally endangered Kevin Bird


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being rich
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the richest


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a CIA agent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing that information


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i know nothing about u
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing Yiu


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im not too familiar with japanesse ppl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for peeling the orange


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz thats @Mc Borg ´s job not mine lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing McBerg


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he will come here now and throw an orange peel at U.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for orange obsession


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for orange peel obsession
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bnd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for faping too much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the Great Priest


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to make amendments to the 10 Commandments


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the rules


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for baking the rules
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making the rules


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not following the rules....get out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned as usual


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because women will be the death of me.....when that happens hold down the fort bro.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because he doesn't understand women


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm board


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned find some hobbies bro....need help?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because hi Amon =D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the power of Cheesus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the power of hi Amon =D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing Aku's daughters


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making me google stuff. I never watched that show. ^_^ hehehehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using that disgusting text emoji


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Uh, banned. ఠ ͟ಠ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned uh ^-^


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lmao at these last posts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm working on your taco graffiti. =P It's coming soon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating an incomplete project


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Project Pat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knitting


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for litterknitting


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for Borgness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stalking @noydb. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for stalking my stalking. :cig


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I actually have the info you seek. I know everything. @[email protected]


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because send them to [email protected] please. Be a hero. Be the next Snowden.
If you don't want to reveal your identity through email, our technicians have provided an anonymous contact-us form at http://who.is.noydb.ml/ where you can send us the information without being identified.

(They do really get forwarded to my email if you send anything. Well they're supposed to.)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I ain't saying ****. :cig

(lol, I need to make my own site now xD)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because you will... :bat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because make me then. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because *makes him*


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making him :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you never made me do anything. :twisted She the homie. I won't tell. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being made.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned out of boredom

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned find some hobbies bro....need help?


Exposing yourself on chat roulette is not a hobby.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for klowning around.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not letting me help you.

@geraltofrivia Banned...that noydb site though lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for silencing HumanDestiny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned who? Lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for visiting the noydb site
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned it was a nice read . Well done.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for saying that, thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, ur welcome


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for stealing my appraisal.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not buying the latest technology in anti appraisal theft 

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for charging too much for ur products


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being overly theatrical with your sneezes. Tone it down.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a cat lover.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Laziness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for craziness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for aggressiveness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for enslaving


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating too much pop corn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for breathing.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for breathing water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for eating air.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for painting ur tongue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a tattoo on your retina


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a Mac Mini


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for acting like a teen, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an old teen


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a teen old


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling sad......it gets better .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for positivity


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning that positive non-extinct bird, thank you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sweaty feet


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for trying to eat your toe jam with some peanut butter


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Wa-la-wa-la bing banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned Thor


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banished by Heimdall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the moon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by my cats

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing identities.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for what are u talking about


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for specific reasons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned ^_^ hehehe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned ^_^ hehehe


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned huehuehuehue ^_^


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Hugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bahned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Hugh.










(metabanned - only nerds will get this :cig)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a nerd.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a nerdess


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a broken N64.

(For those that don't get it. Hugh was a Borg. In fact, my screen name was inspired by that episode of TNG)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for explaining.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never owning an Xbox


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for owning a hi Amon =D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Doing da Jeff


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I miss Jeff.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by an obscure battle rapper named JeFFrey.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Smurfette.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for Smurfing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for blah.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because like omg banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by valley girls.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by all of the cast from Clueless (including the extras).


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by every every character from the board game Clue.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sneaking in.

@Mc Borg Banned. As if.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Baby Goya and the Nuclear Winters


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Norman Bates. One final time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having crusty feet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Master Bates.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by master bait


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Krusty the Clown at the Krusty Krab for stuffing the crust on my pizza too much. :bah



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for sneaking in.
> 
> @Mc Borg Banned. As if.


LOL! I was going to incorporate that into my next ban. xD You're, like totally buggin'.

Banned for stealing my thunder. :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not giving me your phone in a convenience store parking lot


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a cake boy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not stopping the guys hanging the girl from the second story balcony of the Beverly Center by her ankles smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sharing


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Banned for being a ***** lovin' robot.
@Amon Banned for making me edit my post.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a cat loving clown.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Robot Rock.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Faft Dunk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by cookies.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Snicker S. Doodle - first recorded serial rapist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Binned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

@Karsten @Amon @SamanthaStrange @Mc Borg @geraltofrivia @flyingMint @noydb @demon queen @Worried Cat Milf

Banned.....yall sleep good now you hear.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i just woke up whats goin´ on here?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because they doing nasty things


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for watching, ya creep
@Kevin001 Sweet dreams

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because sweet dreams no screams


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because sweet dreams makes creams...? 

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u just asked one of the most genius questions ever!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Goooood morning, Vietban!!

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being half Vietnamese.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for stating false information

Also for discriminating against half Vietnamese people

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being half feline.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being scrumptious om nom nom nom

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating too much sugar.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the sugar nazi

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you ain't going to get that summer bod by snacking on cupcakes.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. I'm​ bulking first, duh lol

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned......bulking? In April? Good luck there are one pieces you can rock I guess .


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for body shaming

Sent from the future


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

Banned for bending the spacetime continuum.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for sneaking in here....ninja ninja.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for not laughing at my jokes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz itz getting dark here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not shining a light into this darkness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not giving me a flashlight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause I don't have a flashlight. You're gonna have to use magic


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for not having a basic item.

@lackofflife Banned for expecting her to give you something, smdh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Leave @LaC out of this.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that im another person
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing in treason


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for laughing in prison.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for snitching


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being persnickety


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for mistaking the persimmon for a tomato


Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for green tomato


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for painting tomatoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for sleeping too much


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hilarious username.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Edit:Banned for ninja banning me. :x

Banned because @Kevin001 look who's here!
(I'm referring to the post before her post)

(He loves Ryan Gosling )
Edit2: By he I mean Kevin.


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for being potentially related to Dr. Strange?!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz kevin is sleeping bruh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because look what you've done Sam. No one is making sense now. smh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Benned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not saying hello to Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I see it guys I see it .


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for seeing it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for editing your edit.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning yourself.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz there are 2 kevins here wtf?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned no bro only one......only one.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because there's only one, now go to sleep before you start seeing 4 kevins.


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for thinking im a "Kevin" psch..


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Rachel McAdams.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because of Durant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not going


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i saw a ghost here thought it was kevin but nah.....its just amon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'm invisible


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for Posts: 1,871 probably about banning =\


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stalking others


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning a ghostling.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz ghostling deserved it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not using ur ghost catcher


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz there are currently 2 ghosts here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz yes u and ghostling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for summoning all these ghosts

Sent from the future


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for all this Phasmophobia or Spectrophobia


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Scooby-Doo.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by murtaza
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Barned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not producing a sequel to Oscar Wao


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Joan Crawford.

NO WIRE HANGERS!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause I need to be studious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making it snow


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not banning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because smurfing is a ban thread tradition. :bah

edit: case in point

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...rson-above-you-26116/index533.html#post774201


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being one of the ancient ones.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not being one of us. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by my personal bat ^@[email protected]^


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannnnnnnnnif
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting bail


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never sleeping.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping under ppls beds


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not leaving me any cookies under your bed

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a monster that eats boys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a teenager


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for displaying teen like behavior.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by a group of rabid, hormonal teens

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a hormonal milf.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for weirdness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting adult talk.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u talk like atypical teen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting me to be a teen.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its not me bro its just ur hormones
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giffing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz waka waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaking tha booty in church


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for posting it on YouTube​

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching it


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for downloading the booty shake video
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by sin jong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wanting me to leave
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a bromance.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wanting in their bromance

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sismance


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for cis-mance.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for brosismance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cisscum


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using 2 phones at the same time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming that I'm rich


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i have 2 phones but im still poor as ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for having a trap phone

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for all the sweet talking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being salty


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for licking him and knowing he tastes​ salty 

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for always skipping breakfast.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause you took WCM on a bad date


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not relieving me

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pinecone


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing fir


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for loafing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep already damn, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz fyi I napped


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for taking a cat nap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for zapping


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for attempting to catnap my children

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for rolling over and purring when I have ham in my hand.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not surrendering your ham

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you can't teach cats tricks silly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because false. Both my cats know high 5 and paw, one will also do sit. Only for treats though 
@Amon Banned for intervening
Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for lies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause I can't sleep and Kevin doesn't know about lion and tiger tricks either


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i just woke up!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for waking up aggressive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting him be aggressive.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned yall bow to the ban queen


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned for lies.


Pls refer to my Instagram

Banned for being such a Queen *bows* 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you have instagram? Where? Lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Edit: Banned for ninja banning me.
@Worried Cat Milf Banned for having educated cats.

@demon queen :nw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for idk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 
Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yall weird.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not banning him for the double ban

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning as I went to sleep and banned for banning when I woke up.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being woked


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me out .-.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hahahah banned

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for inquiring about IG (arisa_non) lol, don't have many followers and half of them are cats XD

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Ninja!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cupcakism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for being a sith lord. 
@Worried Cat Milf Banned give it about a week.....you'll see a jump in followers. :grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. >


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Stay away from her and her cats! :bat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for caring about her cats all of a sudden


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we all know Kevin loves... _cats_.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for confirming his affinity to cats

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninja activities


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banning someone without fair trial.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not singing me to sleep last night.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because he does have a nice singing voice . He sings me to sleep most nights.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being full of beans, puking them into a bowl and spilling them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for adding your frank to his beans.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because that cupcake has an attitude


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned you have no idea....feed it or it will attack.

@SamanthaStrange Banned for corrupting us innocent folks, smdh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for fearing the cupcake 

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by alot of $$$$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 Banned for sending me unsolicited pictures of your vienna sausage.
@lackofflife Banned for your fear of the Ocean.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for conning the elderly


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for hugging


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for clonning urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being on the receiving end of the hug

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

:squeeze


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm on Tapatalk and can't see the emoticon (I just see ”squeeze”) but I'm going to pretend that it's a squeezing hug, so in that case squeeze ya right back 😆

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using topetelk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for banking on your lucky break.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for excessive breeziness.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for excessive sadness.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being cheerful! :bah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by George Pataski and his gang of misfit clowns.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by George Costanza's bald head. :mushy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by 3200 pages of banning.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for using 25 posts per page. Man up.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Man.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not being able to spell sphygmomanometer


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for randomness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banne2uevwhw


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drowning in creativity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sarcasm


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for asian sarcasm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleepin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. It's nap time.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for napping while on the job


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for working while on the nap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned while napping while napping


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for napping while nap-banning naps who ban banners who nap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nap faps


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having internet connection in another galaxy


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Banned for transcending the internet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having colombian ancestry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned at 3 am
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never sleepin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because your hips don't lie

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for accusing everyone of lying

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Being Part Of The Weenies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the leader of the Weenies

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for both being Weenies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for the 2 for 1 ban

Sent from the future


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not paying the man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fraud


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being afraid to find the light


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the bulbs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I've been sleeping


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for popping all the bubble wrap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having those


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I'm waiting for my sheets to dry and it's somehow your fault

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dryer lint.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for rolling up lint balls and sticking them up your nose

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ur clothes still have static


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for throwing a stick of butter 40 yards down the street in a fit of anger. (I swear I have never done that)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for closing down fat camp


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a kid that went there.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaming


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not liking camping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a bad instructor


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a bad student

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a bad ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for illegal activities


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for active illegalities.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

banned..

i just want additional posts count. lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting.additional post count


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wanting additional post count


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for wanting additional post count


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm thinking about running a background check on you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm the one who runs background checks around here.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned... again...


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned before my nap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for napping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for watching too many cartoons.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Banned for not watching too many cartoons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching ants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Donnie Darko.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tiny nails


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a dark entity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned oh I know...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for sorcery.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for playing with evil dolls.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for jealousy lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for painting ur room pink


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for shopping at ASDA


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Bette Davis.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wakaness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by an orange.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wearing that stupid man suit.

Sent from the future


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not carrying Kraft Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Jake Gyllenhaal's beauty.









Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for truth. :mushy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not being wooed by Jake

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing ur 1st signature


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not grading on a curve


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a curvy frog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in the iced stone age
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hi,
you are banned.
thank you.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for thanking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for thinking


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz who cares if u dont like potatoes?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for showing no respect towards potatoes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not being a part of the spud nation


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz alot of ppl disrespect potaoes for their taste?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because potatoes are life .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

ban rejected for lying







and banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for showing no loyality to potatoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking meth tea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by kevtato
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for snorting sugar


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for smoking newspapers


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating invisible things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for smoking parchment paper, you make cookies with that silly!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not knowing that parchment paper is the strongest hallucinogen on Earth

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being in here....shouldn't you be playing catch with your cats or something? Smdh.

@flyingMint Banned for not being a teen anymore.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned af.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being bossy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that better have been meant for Kevin 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a short giraffe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for writing bad checks


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for bouncing those checks you bunny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for riding on whales


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because no one else wanted to.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching too many cartoons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not doing your hw.....do it!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling mee wat to do


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need guidance mon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being tired. WAKE UP!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha just groggy I have work soon so yeah I need to. Also banned for waking up early.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I woke up early just to ban you. BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your dreamy Ryan Fitzpatrick gifs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for blocking out the sun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not solving the mystery


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your simple ban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to complicate it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's so complicated


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for banning again and again


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning. How dare you

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for every brave potato out there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for murder


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i did that once just4fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fun


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for frolicking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cooking lettuce


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wilting and getting squishy


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not being green enough to be a salad


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not having a pc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having internet access under the sea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using Windows XP


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using a brick as a phone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using an iPhone as brick


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching tv on ur sim card
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poor Internet connection


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your thick accent.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing too many games
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking for.donations


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for asking for donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for angering the gods


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for lying. We are not angry.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for lingering the pods


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for discriminating against wire hangers.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for lingering the pods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not calming down that cupcake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

****ing banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, gurl pls


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned.

aand double banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Inifinibanned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple banned for ninja banning me. :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

300 dollar cupcake 
on a cardboard plate! 

Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ___


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Whyyyyy

cant you give me 

the RESPECT

I'M ENTITLED TOOOOOOOOO! 

BANNED!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned BECAUSE I AM NOT ONE OF YOUR FAAAANS!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because stop writing in all caps.

This is in all caps actually, but i know sas is going to convert it to lower case.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a ninja
@SamanthaStrange http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/samanthastrange-590633/banned for being too bitter to be a fan


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being too slow to be a banner :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making Borg vanish


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Because I can. 
@EBecca Banned because that mention didn't work. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for doubting my mentioning skills


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I never got a notification. :stu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being part of the notification squad


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being part of an evil squad


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for fixing it. Sneaky. :lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

don't know what you're talking about  I'm just really good at mentioning. You're banned :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

ununbanned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

EBanned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

tacobanned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating him


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because I think he was spoiled.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for total randomness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ganging up on them


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the head of the Justin Beiber Fan Club

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for scratching the chalkboard


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a green thumb.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hitchhiking on Saint Paddy's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating all the chip and dip.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not giving me any chips nor dip ya dip


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for staying up past your bed time.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I have no bed time muahahaha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing ur avatar too often


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for thinking about salad too often


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for.,.......,......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there are a lot of haters in this thread, smdh lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for eating after midnight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for setting my clock back :lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having a picture of me as your avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for thinking you're that cute, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking of apples while drinking banana tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for bananing while apples

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on kids....sigh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for picking up kids..

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking up strays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Desperado, you ain't gettin' no younger.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Carsten


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Banned for hoarding carrots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

boaned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Boned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

boooonnniied
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by 3pac
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the CIA


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a van
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a bad tan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for things


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having too many drinks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not denying it


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a true liar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for judging a judge


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a drunk banner


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for slurring your post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for still accusing meh of driKeinga


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for spilling vodka over your keyboard while typing this sentence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing ur Trig class


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for failing your skydiving class


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for meditating in the dark cave


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating beer soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz idk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause I know


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i know u dont know that he knows
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for knowing too much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u know, she knows, everyone knows


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegally parking your car on the roof of your house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for planking


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Plankton

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fishyness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for rabbitness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming my species


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a drunk rabbit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being my enabler


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for stealing cable


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for professionally breathing air


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for charging for oxygen


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not photosynthesizing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause now you can get 50 % off for sunlight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Illegally Owning Land


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegally buying cereal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for leaving a blank that will stay empty forever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for negativity


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for cereal addiction
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a cereal killer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning addiction


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for E addiction


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for flying addiction


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banana for salsa dancing across an intersection

Sent from the future


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I was actually mamboing 

1,2 step MAMBO

3,4 step MAMBO


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

cooked for dancing too much


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for burning the dance floor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking acid


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because of cavity creeps make holes in teeth and killing Scott Tenorman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going to the bar in a pink tutu


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for forgetting your red ballet shoes!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for nutcracker-ing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned wth are you guys doing? Wasting time? Smdh. I'm about to start permabanning some people and you know who you are .


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for administering last rites.

I am waiting for it to cool off before the big run.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for walking into the ban room with your fly open.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for walking in with flies


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having a banana in your pants- hence, fruitflies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having red blood


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Bannd for spilling blood


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for forgetting the E in banned

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for forgetting to shower today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for watching people shower 

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making boys weep. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for emoji


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for jealousy.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for provocative handwriting.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Both banned by ninja.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also making boys weep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trespassing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Amon Banned for being too fast. 
@Kevin001 Banned for truth, @Karsten is weeping as we speak.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reading his diary


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that man eater in front of you.....thanks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for counting cards.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what does super soaker mean?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling Sam a man


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned what does super soaker mean?


It means you're gonna need a fresh change of clothes when I'm done with you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting that cat wet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making me edit. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough heehee


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for randomness

@Karsten Banned....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a female..smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned just because I know the female body in and out doesn't make me a female lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by feminism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned Sam be like....










Lmao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned smh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned Sam be like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: Banned for truth.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for forgetting about Blue Bunny


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Jan Gustaffson.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for staring into space


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for drinking water out of the bird bath.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning pet birds


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for hypocrisy

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you look like an Ed Sheeran type of girl.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that is very false. I'm more of a Marilyn Manson type of chick.

Sent from the future


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not sending me prepackaged onion rings


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned....get your own damn food, lol.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned I don't know whether or not to be disturbed or intrigued by this, lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not giving punctuation THE RESPECT IT IS ENTITLED TO!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having Jerry Stiller's communication skills.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for biting on his bait.

@Karsten Banned because you can't be breezy 24/7. Let me here what bothers you my boy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not giving spelling THE RESPECT IT IS ENTITLED TO!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not bringing me the axe

Banned because I was jking about MM, just grew up listening to him courtesy of my sister.. but I'm certainly not a fan of Ed.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bleeehhhh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for chasing everyone away.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for running then coming back

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not giving valid reasons to ban her.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being under Kelvins influence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning under the influence

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using permanent marker to paint ur nails


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that milf that likes metal music.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being weird


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being weirder lmao. Good luck on your math test .


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not being Kevin007 pronounced Kevin Double 0 Seven.

Good luck, mang. You can do eeet @Amon

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....I'm already cool af. If it ain't broke don't fix it, lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hating on metal and rock music


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned meh I can do one or two songs after that I can't deal lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for owning all the Kidz Bop albums 

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Hahaha. Banned for embarrassing him.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned what do you listen to Klown? Beethoven?

@Worried Cat Milf Banned nope but I have a feeling you do lmao.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for jamming out to said albums with @Karsten lol

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not domesticating them strays you have lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a future parent who puts their child on a backpack leash 

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not returning the Kidz Bop 13 you brrowed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I have a test


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pfft. I borrowed it for @Amon who is now banned

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for walking your cats still can't believe that lmao.

@Amon Banned go study! Smdh.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being a fat cat


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because I just learned the meaning of farfegnugen when I googled it.

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned since it was better when it was an enigma


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. I've ruined it 

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Benned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause I'm listening to RATM to irk Kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because some of you need sleep and you know who.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by my RATM t-shirt and cat when she was a wee baby (to irk you) &#128518;










Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, so very cute and so awesome.  And still banned.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Thank you! Banned for banning an innocent kitten.

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

You're welcome, but I wasn't banning the kitten or the tee. Banned for thinking I would do such a thing!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for apples that look like potatos but are actually tomatos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for smashing TVs. Did they make you mad because their remote didn't work?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz when im angry i smash everything thats infront of me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause did the sun go down?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned no just came up lmao

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for having that wild animal on your lap, hope you got your shots.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating too much rice
@EBecca i ate the sun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making a racist statement towards my avatar, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having an avatar that makes ppl act racist
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not perma banning that wild human lol

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for the constant no reason banning 

Sent from the future


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for wearing two different socks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sniffing socks


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating fried socks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing avi


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being an evil bunny.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for calling berus a bunny he is god in a cartoon
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing the test


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause there's always more tests


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being that student to remind the teacher about hw


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for copying hw from urself
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I had a blog in high school where I put my homework for other kids to copy :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of plagiarism


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not doing your own homework.

@geraltofrivia you sir, are a hero.

Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not referencing the above post


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for bringing that to my attention

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for paying attention


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my future ex wife.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking I would ever marry someone who does not accept my cats 

*Signs future divorce papers*

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha......we'll keep them locked up in a room....you can go in there and play with them but them furballs are not roaming free to sh*t and pee as they please lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having maladjusted cats deprived of good music


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because give it time. He will learn to appreciate the funky bass RATM has to offer and obviously the sweet guitar riffs of Tom Morello.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing poison darts at ppl


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for giving out razor blade apples to trick or treaters.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving out candy from Halloween 1994


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for criticizing my attempts at not being wasteful

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for recognizing me heroism. Thank you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for politeness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you people are strange.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wanted by the police


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being wanted by the Cenobites.......










go nicely bro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping passed ur time


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for dancing to 90's club songs, such as the macarena


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for doing maths while spinning around in your chair at 10000 mph, all the while eating many apples.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for closing the gates to hell


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you know that can't happen without the Cenobites capturing you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinning


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for sinning in a public library under a study desk.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a witness


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Damn, ya caught me.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping too much


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for creeping too much.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because that's actually my job

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for creeping the creeper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the creepiest.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the weirdest


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for going to overtime


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to be a regular here.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being too regular here.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a gamer, smdh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Karsten Banned for being irregular.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a square


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange banned for calling me constipated.
@Amon banned for having permanently pruned fingers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for overly using that mood.....gtfo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning an innocent Mogwai, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Shh Shh 

Secret 

Shh Shh 

Secret Banning 

Shh Shh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz this ain't a library


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wearing the banned pants


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for mystery handsome man. Who is that?

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for calling me handsome thanks .


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Who is he?!? Banned for keeping him to yourself.
Sent from the future


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned boner


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned





Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sigh.....that is Michael Fassbender now you can go to sleep and have your wet dream now, lmao.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Another one for spank bank, ka-ching.

Banned for sighing instead of smhing. 

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for inventing verbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not putting that milf above you in your spank bank, smdh.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having Beavis in your spankbank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me roll my eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you better stop before they get stuck.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because you'll be late for work


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for making Kevin late for work

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned work isn't till later.....I'll be here for a longggggggg time .


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for excessive G's

Sent from the future


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for excessive cat love.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for excessive strangeness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for excessive aggression.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned into a rectangular potato
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shape shifting


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for holding disco night and finding your inner Travolta


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for dancing in public


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for winning monies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for stealing a Zamboni

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a messy room


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Ok, dad.

Sent from the future


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for always typing on here while doing your avatars pose.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because he is Harry Lay, co-owner of the Frito-Lay company.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because he is Frito, the other co owner.

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning pink colored chips


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for rotating your head 360 degress
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for planning a murder


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned murdering a murder planner!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

nothing.















oh and you're banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No UR BANNED


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay okay. But who's banned now?










Ron Weasley

I'm sorry





Sorry for the spam



And thank you for your time



banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going public regarding to the scandal


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning amazing people


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

^ Banned for banning the already banned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being banned right now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for feeling psychedelic.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for feeling strange, bitter, sweet and sad at the same time


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being indecisive and female and so a stereotype


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for espionage


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for sponge

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pink sponge


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being obsessed with pink

Sent from the future


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using gel on ur leg hairs


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for drawing faces on your arm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living underwater


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having oily door knobs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living in Dubai


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in the khalifa tower´s basement
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for overthrowing the ban queen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what did I miss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking questions


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Bi di Bi di BAN BAN


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned looks like I didn't miss a damn thing, lmao.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you secretly missed all of us

Sent from the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yall secretly missed me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because boy bye lol jk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a flying hamburger

@Kevin001 u were here bro....and when demon queen was overthrown u became queen kev
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for calling the queen a bro

Sent from the future


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becuz before he was a queen...he was a bro
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im sick as ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not wearing enough clothes in this tricky season.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i was outside and it was rainning for 3 hours so my clothes became wet and i´m ****ed now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not carrying an umbrella.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i was in some mountain at 3am and there were no umbrellas there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the mountains.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i can see a mountain right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the country


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for living in a bayou with gators


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in the boonies.


----------



## RyanGhostling (Oct 5, 2015)

Banned for having a Mogwai


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my Mogwai.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for that avatar. 
Double banned for being my age. Sup kiddo?
@lackofflife Banned for being on a mountain at 3am


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

triple banned for double banning


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Infinitely banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

definitely banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned in a sexy manner

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned in a very formal manner :blank


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

magically banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for using magic in the muggle world

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for loving that disgusting lady boss of Hogwarts. I don't remember her name.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a Potter fan, smdh.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for being a typical female.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a typical whatever-that-thing-in-your-avatar-is


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating on my Mogwai....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I haven't banned anyone yet today.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause YOU just got banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning ur dessert


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for making me cry :crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

she was a becca ban she said see ya later ban, ban wasn't good enough for her, now shes a banning star, banning with her guitar


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for writing a beautiful song


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for amon'ing.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being born in a bakery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the midwife


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning a professional baker


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for only baking one cupcake


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause you need to know the truth. You're a cupcake, Amon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making up lies for the camera


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause I know it's surprising and hard to comprehend, but you need to accept the truth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no no no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cupcake abuse


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being black and white.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for colorism


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for 32000 postsism.

Congrats! :clap


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for congratulating him.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for jealousism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for randomness right now, smdh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for 'smdh'. Enough already.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for enoughism.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for bannism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having teen spirit.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not liking rock, therefore not liking Nirvana

Sent from the future


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for Rockism.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned meh I can tolerate any music in spurts.....Nirvana is not bad.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because your avatar looks like a friend of mine. I swear.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by your friend, Gizmo.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing my friend.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by Friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not banning. What the heck?

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for criticizing my choice not to ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for critiquing her criticism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a rabbit cupcake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cupcakeism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for betraying your cupcake friends


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because @SamanthaStrange is the OG cupcake

Sent from the future


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being the original ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading computer viruses


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for leaving the caps off sharpies causing them to dry out :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sniffing them


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using an opaque highlighter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a missing person


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for missing this missing person


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not missing me, too


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being unreasonable


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the unknown


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not calling or texting me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a Singular phone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not telling people we're besties.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for finally admitting your love for him


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because summer is just around the corner time for you to get in shape!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a moody entity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for misspelling deity


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sorry The One That Must Not Be Named.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for talking to Voldemort


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not following the rules.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause rules don't apply to me :cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you need discipline!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smoking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not being cool enough to smoke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for dying of lung cancer .


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause no :bah I can't hear you  :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting me save you, lol. I quit so can you.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause don't worry, even my cats smoke more than me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned May the 4th be with you.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sinkin' in mayo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned looks like its a sausage fest again.....I'm out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for outing yourself


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding the evidence


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because Borg's dead baby, Borg's dead.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning the way Amon would


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by one of my favorite emojis: :boogie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninja posting


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for crimes against humanity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding this thread


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Fined for banning in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fining me for banning the finders


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for not replying to my posts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sorry no new members allowed.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for throwing trash in the recycle bin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because its time you change that avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because you'll change yours next week


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for predicting the future


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Gizmo will stay for awhile.....the women love him .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a maid


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for hiring him


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not hiring me, smdh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for head shaking. Can you pull off a French maid outfit?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for looking under his dress


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for seeing that..


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Borgism


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Enoki Mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning whales


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for owning someone else's soul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for soul searching


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for roll perching


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stonehenging


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for knowing much but sharing little


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being little in a big world


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being a giant in his own mind, as little as they might be.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

farfegBANen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tacoism


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

Banned for being a cutie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because that's kind of cool.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being as kewl as meh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being too kewl for skewl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for inedible chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cracking the password


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for enoki mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for decaying


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by that smelly pirate hooker from the other thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because hey! I recognize u from that place


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Johnny Depp?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned some of you need sleep.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spoiling my dinner


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned no! Don't eat this damn late bro, smdh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. You know why.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....because I'm cute ? Talk trash about them furballs you have? Lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for everything! But especially for trash talk.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned as long as they keep their distance we'll have no problems.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for speaking out of turn you're BANISHED, leave the ban palace immediately


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tacos have now been banned on Cinco de Mayo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

how dare you!!!!!! 


Banned!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned respect your elders boy!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

No, I don't ban people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for too many cervical vertebrae


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned how did you come up with that user name?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for asking questions


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not asking enough.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for colorful signature


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being colorful in general.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for colorism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for coloring outside the lines


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for criticizing art


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for hanging your art on the refrigerator


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making robots


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making storebought goods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for buying 1 and getting 2 for free


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for making mint flavored butter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for hating us .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being emotional


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because enjoy the day bro, go fly a kite? Hit on some girls? New clothes maybe? Get some fresh air.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for giving advice to people.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Barg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for trying to get me banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned yesterday, today, tomorrow and right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u know y


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having secrets.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for hiding in the robe racks at Victoria's Secret


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing in cat litter


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing hopscotch in the rain.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for drinking scotch in the rain, causing it to become diluted. Tsk tsk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a damn alcoholic......sigh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Indiscriminately banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mega Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned with a high quality ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for accusing me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for teenage dreaming.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not eating veggies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for leaving your eyes at home


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving the oven on


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for setting your own house on fire just to see what happens


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for giving off an emo vibe.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for giving off a serial killer vibe


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bonged. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for borgin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz yo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz yo yo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz ya yo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, Hi Mc Barg


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oh you are so banned, Mister!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me banned so badly


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wanting me



to ban you again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for painting ur toenails pink and orange


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not waking me up from my nap and now I'm late for my workout


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for actually being a 1958 Plymouth Fury.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having curly hair


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for standard deviations


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by z-scores.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Pearson Correlation Coefficient


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

X = Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for all this rain making it mushy outside


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not finding x


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Type 1 Error


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for error 404


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a desktop laptop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hatin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating tomatos while cooking potatos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing ur avi


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for judging a book by its cover
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for picking ur toes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for running like a snail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for melting the snails


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because yall bromance is sweet .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz some of u need to sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have a feeling we're going to be great friends.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sarcasm and saying it before lawl


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for working out with heavy bird feathers
@Kevin001 banned for telling @Amon not to be a ghost anymore
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a teen, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making me feel old becoz of acting like a teen
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for looking at me like I'm some piece of meat.....men ugh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not being in the kitchen.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stereotypism


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the male right's movement


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the male lefts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having 3 legs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting a pen in an electric sharpener


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sharpening assorted scones


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by FlyingStrawberry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting flavors to fly


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing waka waka
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing in a round of pacman


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing games on ur waka player
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Waka obsession


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being ded.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me ded


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for deth obsession
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having ur own lab


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for building a robotic girlfriend that left you for your vacuum cleaner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading false rumors


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for jealousy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for envy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for darkness in your heart.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not working on the weekends


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I just got off lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting off.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not getting off .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for assumptions.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned hmmm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hyms


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting us.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wasting the land


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for getting off.


Hahaha. I love it.

Banned for hanging out in the wastelands


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for painting ur house bright pink


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ banned for not making all A's this semester.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for invading privacy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you need to study more instead of playing games on here. You have potential .


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

It's raining tacos.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for randomness


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned! Off to Azkaban you go.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a Potter fan.


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Banned for saying "meh" too much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned no comment lmao


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for knowing what Azkban is. You must like HP.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I plead the 5th lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Olmec


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nope don't know what that is.....not nerd enough I guess.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned its not NERDY ITS AN ANCIENT CIVILIZATION :wife


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by a civilization built by ancient nerds and their leader @farfegnugen


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by a lone Ramen noodle.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for boiling and eating his family


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for animal abuse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for faking it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being an executioner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not staying still


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for executing with a feather



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Banned by a civilization built by ancient nerds and their leader @farfegnugen


How rude. I am obviously Mayan.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being from Boston.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being awake early


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on other forums, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..what are u talking about


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for confusion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stalking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for killing this thread......countless times.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making this thread awkward


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being afraid to play spin the bottle.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for wanting me to play.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha......yeah you would never so.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned murdering this thread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting us again, I was just about to ask her out for ice cream....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Ben & Jerry.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned um I was thinking about taking you to Baskin Robbin's?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Wild ‘n Reckless Sherbet.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by Peanut Butter n' Chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because that is one of my favorites. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having a problem with guitar-pianos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being cheerful. Gtfo. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by cheerful emojis :yay :boogie :yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:mum Banned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by bitterness :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a constantly dreaming teenager who lives nowhere. :eyes


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for giving yourself away.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pourianess


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for stalking.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by cajun seasoning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Weenie


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not admitting being a regular at Weenie Hut Jr's


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for drinking too many mint juleps yesterday when you picked a weenie horse


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenie obsession


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Failing That Trig Exam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I think I took trig long time ago in high school, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for loling too much


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not loling enough, laughter is good for you .


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Lololololololol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing instead of crying....yay!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting her laugh and enjoy her book.......gtfo.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I watched Gremlins this weekend. :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by annoying self-absorbed couples.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for jealousy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for stating the obvious, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for interrupting us......again....smdh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, now you know what it would be like to have a kid, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for chatting in a ban thread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning in a chat thread.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned unfortunately I can't put this mon in timeout.....ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for interrupting our chat


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha let the girl decide me or you, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. I choose myself.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being too.friendly


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

hello,
you're banned.
have a nice day.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good morning. Banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned good morning .


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned! No whistling allowed here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for yelling. Shh.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thank you......can't believe she didn't know there was no yelling here, smdh.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm surprised you didn't know thanking is forbidden here. YOU ARE BANNED.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being a noob, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not stating a valid reason for banning the previous user.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for causing error 404 to show up on all computers


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having no ram on ur pc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for aggressive avatar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stepping on amon´s tail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for erasing the world


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living inside a pc
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being stuck as a teen....turn 20 already damn, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating me as a teen.....just me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by another hated teen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao shouldn't yall be in class? Smdh.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

no, mom, you're banned :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned haha. What are yall doing with yall lives....sigh.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because it's @noydb !


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by this cat.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned and then unbanned for the cat gif. I just wanna nuzzle my face in that floofy belly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tanning


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned its spray tan she should be fine .


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned. Damn, is it that obvious?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking questions


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Double Banned.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Triple banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waxing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having countless teeth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for lying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing the polygraph test


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for laying eggs like humans do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating the laid eggs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Eggo waffles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using concealer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for oxygen theft


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying nature


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not acknowledging that you referred me to your favorite store Sephora for my concealing needs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for closing down


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for opening a beauty salon for skeletons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for discriminating against my boney buddies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for only drinking seawater with sugar in it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting sea tentacles


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because seawater and sugar? Interesting concoction. Does it help cure acne?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause who knows, it might be a recipe either for miracles or for poison :stu


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because miracle is my middle name but poison is my last


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having an odd name


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a skeleton with a dream of becoming a pirate


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Chewbecca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For pun


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned. run!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for running in the sun


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for sunning in the run


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for constantly dreaming.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being constanty cheerful


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for hanging out witg Timorhy Leary


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for occasional appearances in the ban thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing a pink dress


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for wearing eyes only on sundays


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for burning down ur apartment


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for burning down random apartments.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for accidentally building a house


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a missing person


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause bye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for causing byes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bullying a girl, smdh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:no :no :no :no :no Banned.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I was just about to say the times Kevin's bullied you lol :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for veggies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because I know what you did last summer! 
@SamanthaStrange Banned because I miss the faery avatar.









@flyingMint Banned because me bully Samantha? Psshhhh why would I do a silly thing like that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blocking my parking space


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a gif without having a spoonful of peanut butter jif


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Fred & Ginger.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning food


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my friend.....gtfo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz what kind of thread do u think this is


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for questions.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a sad cupcake!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for monkeying around


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nothing but bones.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me anorexic


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja. 
@Kevin001 Banned by Stripe.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning him.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being old as a retirement home


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Was that meant for me or Kevin?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I still don't know who it was for, lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned if he said you would you be mad? Lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww.....everyone knows you're young Sam he was obviously talking about me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to placate me, lol. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'all need to get a room


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being snide.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me google snide and placate, lmao.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by vocabulary.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being up to date with ur vocabulary


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being a logophile


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reading patient files


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in 2018 and half
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for 2,000 posts.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your love of children's songs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for interrupting


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having no meat on ur head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for espionage


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being up so late
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for vandalism in this thread


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for spreading rumors


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for thinking that good is bad


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that the opposite is true


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:con banned for making me think


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being old enough to know the answer.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being too old to forget the answer


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not going to college, smdh.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for hiding secrets


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned no he isnt hiding amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pew pew


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up late


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz it's too early.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banne for lying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned zzz


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sleeping instead of studying.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning instead of mhm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what? Lol. Typical teens....ugh.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for harassing teenagers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

band. not banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling sad......cheer up .


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being guilty.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for false accusations.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an otherkin


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for stealing all the booty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying the bootie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not addressing me as The Booty Destroyer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having this honourable name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not referring her as WorriedCatBootie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being Amon The Drunk Skeleton


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for eating chocolate bunnies head first


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because stuff you cook always look awesome.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@geraltofrivia Banned for wanting her to cook for you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting her cooked


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@SamanthaStrange Banned because I also want her to drive me :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hacking the school computers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for hacking people's brains


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being chaotic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the crab infestation


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing things about me. Like that @noydb. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bahing in a no bah zone


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning in a no ban zone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned *Pow*


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

chaotically banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not stating a reason


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Ninja banned


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for banning without a ban permit.
@geraltofrivia I'll be your personal cheffer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being WorriedKittenMilf at one point


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

@flyingMint 
@Amon 
@geraltofrivia 
@Worried Cat Milf

you're all unbanned. You're welcome


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for multibanning and ninjabanning at the same time, smh.

@Worried Cat Milf 
Banned because awesome. personal driver + personal cheffer.
Too perfect though. What's the catch? :sus

(By catch I mean what do I have to do in return. I don't mean you have a flaw  )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur all banned 4ever..especially Kelvin lul


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

geraltofrivia said:


> Banned because awesome. personal driver + personal cheffer.
> 
> Too perfect though. What's the catch? :sus


Damn lol. I tried to be clever, chef + chauffeur = cheffer but it really should have been cheffeur. The catch is that I need a 1 million dollar salary, and a cat, and that I ban you.

Banned.
@Amon you are banned for always interfering between my ban victims and I


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being fast enough


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned 5ever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Damn lol. I tried to be clever, chef + chauffeur = cheffer but it really should have been cheffeur. The catch is that I need a 1 million dollar salary, and a cat, and that I ban you.
> 
> Banned.


Oh I see. I googled "cheffer" and it said it's a word so I thought that's what you meant.

Banned for wanting a salary. You never talked about a salary when you said you were going to drive me. :bah



Amon said:


> Banned for being WorriedKittenMilf at one point


:lol


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

baanned! what are all those ninjas doing in this thread?

@*Amon* banned for sleeping with no eyes closed or open


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing about my Amon's eyes' superposition.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for Googling instead of Binging. (the driving is free, cooking is not. But I will give you a 1 million dollar discount if you ban Amon)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U r all banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for Binging.

@Amon You are sooo banned!

Edit: Well I think it's obvious what happened here.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

crazy ban drtuvbunohugztfresxdcfvgbhnjm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blobin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Even crazier ban کشمسنیبت شکسیهبت صخثبه تصثشخکهبت شسکخبصثدبهشصثکب

Edit: Goddamit Amon stop ninjaing people :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned muhaha


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for that evil skeleton laughter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for 3,1415


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating pies for infinity


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating this exact amount of pies.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for having legendary skills in slicing pies.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned thanks, that was the best compliment I've been given so far.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're out of control.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for always being the last person to post in here lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..of course save the best for last


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned wut ta hel?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for inappropriate wut ta helling


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being bored 24/7.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your melatonin addiction.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for mentioning drugs.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for consisting of drugs


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having crumbs in your bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because God only knows what you have in yours, lmao. 
@EBecca Banned how dare you! :crying:


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for fake tears, I can see the lies in your eyes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by my gigantic forehead.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for having cupcake crumbs in your bed.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for waking up too early.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for keeping your secrets in a bottle of vodka


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by your long lost uncle Vladimir.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Get out of my way!

@EBecca Banned for painting everything black.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your cheap Rolling Stones references. 

Also, banned for shoving.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Thank god you're still alive, Vladimir, but you're banned.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a bored teenager.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for secretly wishing to be a muffin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what do you secretly wish to be?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for constant sexual undertones.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.....go write me a song.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing too much about muffins


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for knowing too much about kevins


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for muffin kevin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for baking this


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being creepy


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for eating creepy things.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for bravery.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being ded.
@SamanthaStrange banned because thanks.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a strange one.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because nah, I'm the cool one. Sam is the strange one.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned cool? Lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for taking part in the decoolation campaign against me, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I borrowed.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for loaning yourself to strangers.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause I'm a piano and I feel offended


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to be a guitar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned! 
@*SamanthaStrange* banned for not believing in me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blob


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because you just need to be banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying to do the impossible


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause you were born already banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking the banned juice


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being bored :blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not sleeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being Glenn Becca


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing your own money


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for taking yourself hostage.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning without a permit


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the banning license office


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenieism


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because the permit itself is banned by me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because cats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for yucky creatures


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because you've already been banned so your ban doesn't count


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..tsk tsk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for making noises in this library


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for striking poses in this gallery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for budget cuts


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for haircuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for specific reasons.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for the same reasons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for different reasons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm tired of babysitting you guys...ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in this thread too often


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause hahahahaha


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for giggling.....not allowed!

@Amon Banned for failing your online test, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using a laugh track


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for dancing on your own grave

@*flyingMint* banned for starring in a movie directed by the legendary Aflying Mintcock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying the C word..ooo


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for saying the sea word


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using the E word


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using the word


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using words instead of colors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using binary code


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for creating the matrix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being too slow


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being too slow to realize that you're too slow and I'm not


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..that's it ur fired


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegally starting a fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the arsonist


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for singing in the rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for baking bread. Recipe: 1 cup of tears, 60 lies, 1 bowl of randomness. Don't forget to stir carefully or the lies will turn into lightning bolts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for creating a recipe of disaster


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because it's called disaster bread. You should try it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for noing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing the no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

noed for banning the know


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sharpening the knife


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Disaster Bread :haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a disaster taco


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for trying the recipe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making muffins instead


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating the recipe


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

B a n n e d


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

d e n n a b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

B a n a n a


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bananed


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

* B a n n e d *


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Oranged


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur all banned forever


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

you're all unbanned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for unbanning


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

unbanned for banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for silliness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being deadly serious


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Beccism and attempting to spread it


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for Monism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for cheerfulnism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ismism


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for creating fussy panda bars that flew to the middle of the sea to greet the only sometimes careful man.

His name was badger.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having ur own private island


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the best cupcake! :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a Borgie


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a Monnie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by updated taco graffiti. :tacoffiti ^_^hehehe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drawing a tacoe with open pores


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz those are just it's freckles, yo. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BANNED for drawing it naked!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because how did you know that I wasn't wearing any clothes while I drew that? @[email protected]


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because bah and cake don't go in the same sentence


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for nude drawings while being in the nude


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for the contradictory statement. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Bergs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because my previous ban was meant for you, so take this! hiii-yaa!

Dammit, just someone ban me pls.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for confusing the thread. Not the people, the actual thread itself.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you need to be graffitified. Yours should be easy. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you would be drawing two cupcakes in one day, little did you know :b

EDIT: Banned for typing too fast.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I drew that a while back. lol. I've been doing touch ups since. I'm gonna do that shrug emoticon holding two vampire smiley faces. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for vandalizing my house with emojis


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you <3 the emojis


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned! </3 :bah

:wife


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned! </3 :bah
> 
> :wife


Banned because you broke my heart:cry

EDIT: also banned for making me that upset I quoted you and it looks out of place  LOL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking hearts


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because don't quote me boy, cause I ain't said ****. 

(If you get this without googling - I love you =P)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned THANK YOU UNCLE BORG I LOOK SO HAWT!!!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I knew it already, thank you very much.

*closes Google tab* :b

EDIT: Banned for being a confusing food thing by name and avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninja ban


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not actually ever banning anyone in this thread and just pretending to :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beeping


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Mc Borg Banned: Grand Theft Cupcake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because it's been a while since I banned you. :bah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

EBecca said:


> banned for baking this


lmao!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the cherry cupcakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because did someone say cupcake?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because yes, yes indeed we did Sir Cupcake, Lord of Gothics, House of Biscuits


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz supcake?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned cupcake.

@flyingMint Banned for that signature. Lmao.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I thought Mc Borg was you then.

Samantha Borg


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because SAME I CONFUSED THEM TOO LEL


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because flyingMint is now Samantha Strange, and Mc Borg is Amon. flyingAmonSamanthaBorg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur all banned k


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because there is no "all", there is now only 1 member on SAS. All of us as one.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting SAS members to Fuse with each other


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for mentioning a music channel.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because, Samantha, I am once again confused by your avatar.

So Samantha, what do you think of that stealing dude called Mc Borg? :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I think it's hilarious. Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@Gothic Cupcakes. He's one awesometastic fella. =D

Banned for asking me questions. :bah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I didn't ask you, Mc Borg. 

EDIT: I originally meant Samantha, but in a fake way? now im confused NINJA BAN


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lol Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm the real Samantha now. :bah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because we are all Samantha now, besides Samantha herself


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^Banned because hi Samantha =D


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because hey Sammy! hows it going?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:afr Banned, there is one too many of me as it is, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for defying the master


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because we are letting the ex-Samantha be Amon from now on


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for causing confusion


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not causing confusion

Amon = SamanthaStrange
SamanthaStrange = everyone else


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

@Amon Banned for getting annoyed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because cherries don't belong on cupcakes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, I've always wanted to have the marvelous part of Samantha Strange!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh. Although unfortunately, you aren't Samantha. Or flyingMint.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned banned banned banned rawrrrrrrrr


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Why is my part being played by a bunch of men? :um :lol


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I'M DYING LAUGHING AT THAT PHOTO LMAO


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you lost control over your character long ago, there are some experts playing your part from now on :b

EDIT: banned for laughing at cats haha! XD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dying. Now I'm Mint.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting minty ded


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

_Banned because I guess you go too far when Samantha tries to be Mint.

She gave herself away, Now You're Nothing. _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lmfao. Banned.

Banned because Mint is now @*Karsten*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned <.<


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you aren't called Samanthamon.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we scared them all away.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because they are probably morphing into one person, and taking their time about it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for posting pics of ur private moments


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating calculators off the floor.

Floating on doorknobs fair enough, but off the FLOOR?!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a goofy cupcake.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making me realise your cupcake looks like it's angry not because of it's anger, but because the cherry looks like a silly hat.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm off to play graffiti cupcake hairdresser again. Tootles. ^_^ hehehehe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by silly hats.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for confessing ur sins


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned because I'm off to play graffiti cupcake hairdresser again. Tootles. ^_^ hehehehe


Banned because you said what you were going to do, now you're on the spot!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm going now. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going nao


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you're trapped in this thread  and also because for some reason I end up quoting you when you post in this thread yet no-one else!

EDIT: Banned for making me edit again!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for double edit.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you're only 2% sweet. *puts yet another silly hat on you, at the side*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Band for being 1% evil, 99% hot gas


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for insisting on wearing your trousers back to front, inside out at all times.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for copying a copying machine


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making this thread become my life, all the while drinking orange juice from a plate.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing my secrets


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not knowing your secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for secretly knowing the secrets that were supposed to be secretly unknown


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for knowing that I knew the secrets that were supposed to be secretly unknown was known by me, secretly. Little did you know that me, knowing the secrets that were supposed to be secretly unknown, was actually only half the truth of knowing the secrets that were supposed to be secretly unknown.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making the brain malfunction


----------



## sanchos donkey (May 11, 2017)

Banned for not having posted 10,609 times.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for newbieism


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for stealing his 2 posts and adding them to your post count


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning so much, time to go back in the freezer with ur cupcake companions


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I am actually going to bed. Night night!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz that dude stole my fridge


----------



## sanchos donkey (May 11, 2017)

I could also have been banned for answering someone who wasn't above me  Everyone was posting so fast i lost my spot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for losing ur spot


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being last again, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always shaking ur head


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because pray for you I must.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a dancing head
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for buying a spycam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I really want the best for you guys, stay strong guys.


----------



## michaelthedepressedmess (Apr 27, 2017)

Banned for being 2 cute <3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for flirting with everyone


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for bitterness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for jealousy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sleeping.

Yo @Gothic Cupcakes. I got you, dawg.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for posting in the wrong thread!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for sleeping.
> 
> Yo @Gothic Cupcakes. I got you, dawg.


:O :O
Oh my god. This is amazing!
They are perfect Borg. Nice job!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for complimenting me. Wtf? :bah 

(Thanks lol)


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Mc Borg said:


>


Awesome! banned for expressing bitterness and taconess.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Becced


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

amonned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for slipping on a banana


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for sleeping.
> 
> Yo @*Gothic Cupcakes* . I got you, dawg.


:grin2: Awesome.

P.S. Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a dark cupcake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned be nice mon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz wat..the drawing is dark tho


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lmao....it is haha.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tres bien, banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by Beccism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing the bots


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no one slips on bananas....EVER
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for nose sense


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disaster bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making YT videos


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not subscribing.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned for sleeping.
> 
> Yo @*Gothic Cupcakes* . I got you, dawg.


Hahah dude I love it:laugh: best drawing ever! :b

What are you drawing on anyway? it looks like a wall or something haha

*Banned for boosting your own view count*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for barging in here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for vandalism assistant


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for living in a graveyard


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stalking


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning non-stop, even when you sleep :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for monitoring my banning activity


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for everything


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for all


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for building a wall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for falling off walls


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for killing my ants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz everyone is ded


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being responsible for that deadness.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of murder


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for skeleton dance


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for skeleton prance


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for taco prance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pink slippers


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by all the people who don't like me (that's 7billion bans right there )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking tea


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating chewing gum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing Pacman


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

.mp 95:11 ylesicerp ta gninnab rof dennaB


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sdrawkcab banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for binary ban


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for momentarily making me think you said something like "scrawdrab", thinking it was a word :b

EDIT: Banned for making me edit ban yet again :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for editing expert


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for

for...

for?

banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 eternity


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for using chatspeak

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for quadruple 8's


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for breaking the code of 4 8's.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an evil cupcake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because its 2 88s not 4 8s.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because really?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for brain freeze


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for brain melt


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for accidentally buying a car


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for driving a 1930s automobile


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for driving a carriage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for driving an orange


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

you mean this? Yup, banned for jealousy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having the ability to yawn, sneeze and brush your teeth all at the same time without problems.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for gothism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using rain as a shower.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using the sun as a towel.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using the moon as an apple


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for serving salt water


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for drinking pizza when you're too lazy to eat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for sitting at a computer and reading this right now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for only owning things that are pink


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for only owning a hat, a carriage and a graveyard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Becca E.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a strange Samantha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by disaster cupcakes.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a bitter piano


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned by a real SamanthaStrange. I told you everybody but you is you now Sam! stahp this "samantha"! :b also banned EBecca for making everything bitter


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by a piano sitter


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for sitting inside pianos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Benned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for seismic activity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for malfunctioning equipment


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned goodnight guys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping early


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for putting waka in your drink.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being sad. Go paint.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for telling me what to do. Go workout. :bah

I need to figure out something for you. I was thinking of doing that dummy, but that's far too complicated for me. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not challenging yourself.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you draw it first. lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I can't draw to save my life.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not challenging yourself. :b

I didn't know how to draw either, but I'm getting better at it. Now go learn how to draw. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for encouraging people


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not sharing your psychedelics. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because stay away from drugs, kids


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because no. :cig


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for smoking. Give me the cigarettes or I'm gonna call your parents :mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, smdh.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for smdhism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not asking her out already, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You're free to do whatever you want to 
You're free to do whatever you need to 

BANNED


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mowing ur lawn at 6AM


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for 6amism
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ banned for aggressivism



flyingMint said:


> You're free to do whatever you want to
> You're free to do whatever you need to
> 
> BANNED


banned cause you're free to do whatever you won't do.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause of pitbulls


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned shouldn't you guys be in school?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for school obsession


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for necromancer obsession.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for obsessivism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating pizza rolls.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never eating breakfast


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for only eating oatmeal.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating crayons for breakfast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because ur name isn't really Becky


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what is it then? :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because its....Jeffra


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned :roll how did you know?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rolling ur eyes at me..how rude!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause that wasn't me, that was Jeffra


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not realising Amon wants to be called Becca, and his real name is Jeffra.

Why did that sound rhyme-y? haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing my name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the thieves things


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating marbles with milk for breakfast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you remind me of someone....hmm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being reminded


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by your alarm for not waking up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a bomb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being stuck at home, sigh.

@EBecca Banned you remind me of none of your damn business, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz she reminds you of @noydb ?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yup


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because non of your damn business! :bah
p. s. why?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't see the similarity. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for loling in my candy store


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for playing witcher 3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing with broom sticks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @Mc Borg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @Karsten

(It's my turn to tag him :b )


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @at


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned by @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'all weird


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I thought you liked weird things, though? 

(I remember you saying that in the things you like alphabetically... I think lol)

meant for Amon in case I get ninja'd lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for ninjaing preparation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninja presentation


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for giving ninjas plastic ninja stars for Christmas. :bah Wtf are they going to do with those? :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by ninja tea
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by feist 
@EBecca quasi-banned by Bill Wurtz and Sunrise Land


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banished


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @Pitbull

(Meta-banned :cig)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by cosine theta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baňňed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by thetans and Scientology.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the Galactic Patrol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Gattaca and Galaga.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by some random stuff floating in space



flyingMint said:


> @*EBecca* quasi-banned by Bill Wurtz and Sunrise Land


banned by history of the entire world


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a single quark and 4 spaghetti noodles for good measure.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wasting the pineapple meatballs


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for planting noodles in your garden


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for jealousy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for littering


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because every time I read your last name it reminds me of the _Krab Borg_ episode from SpongeBob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because he's the impostor !


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because every time I read yours I think of Pillow Mints. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not replying to my visitor message. :bah

Hi Amon =D


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for visiting him


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I'm lazy


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Visitors Message Coalition


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for getting inja'd by ninjas


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the Ninja Association


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not destroying the Samurai


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for asking me to write anything in this thread where you need to finish the sentence. You start wondering "do you own...?" while wondering if something is hot or not. You may also want to do some word association 2, but then you start asking me about something you like, alphabetically. This isn't a last letter game, so it doesn't matter what your last word or letter is after you ban someone. You then start asking me "what are you listening to?" and I gotta be honest, it's just the sound of you being banned again!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned the 7/10 ban


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned its actually 7/11


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned no its actually slurpees


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned
anned
nned
ned
ed
d


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laziness


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Falls asleep on the keyboard and somehow manages to type this sentence to ban you in the process*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenieism


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for amonymousy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for expensive Gothic cupcakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because they only seem expensive because you exclusively buy sales items :b and such gothic cupcakes are not to be at sale prices.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned at your request. :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beaned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> Banned at your request. :b


Success!










Banned for answering my request (wow that sounds mean LOL XD!)

EDIT: gonna call you EDITAmon from now on :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because Editmon sounds better


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for telling me what to call you and banned for assuming I will stick by that statement :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking back to Lord Amon


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because sorry, Sir! I think you're great :b

As long as you don't make me your court jester.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Global Gothic Hug Association


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because that sounds awesome and it should be a thing and you got my hopes up, naughty mint.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for choosing gum over mints


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for choosing mints over cupcakes.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because the OP has 666 posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u noticed now you'll be the one cursed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. >


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for bringing this thread the devilish angry cupcakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being paranoid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crusty feet fetish


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned + Banned = Double banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the banner


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Ban-an-an-an-an-an-an-nan-fan-dan-can


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
a
n
n
e
d


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

B
a​_n_​*n*​*e
*​d​


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the colorful ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Amon =D Banned.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by tapatalk. :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

You're out of the woods 
You're out of the dark
You're out of the light 
Step into the sun step into the light 
Keep straight ahead for the most glorious 
place on the face of the earth or the sky 

hold on to your hat 
hold on to your head 
hold on to your hope

march up to that gate and ban it open


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a mint
@geraltofrivia banned because my dad told me to


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because

Hi Alostgirl, sup? =D

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because how did u find her


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for asking questions you know the answer to Detective Mon


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because the queen is back for her throne.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for doubting the queen.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because all I need is a king.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because the king is gone


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because wanna see something cute? look in the mirror


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by his mummy
her mummy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't have a mirror


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because you are the only mon that I want


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Amon is mine! Back off! :bah

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no, he's mine back off


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because I have amon's ring on my 4th finger, BACK OFF ALL YOU HUSBAND STEALERS


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz ur gonna leave again


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because roses are red violets are blue, baby all i want is you xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by poetry.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for vm stalking


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Re-Banned by the Visitor Message Coalition


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@SamanthaStrange Banned for confusing nursery rhymes with poetry.
@Amon banned for good dental hygeine.
@flyingMint Banned for exotic soda fetishes.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because rockabye baby rockabye


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned um.......where is your king?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned hi kevvy. I am looking for a king


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I was so close to overthrowing u


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned go to sleep!!

@demon queen Banned I'll being coming to Singapore soon. Going to meet the fam. Tell them Asian boys to step off, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting Asian dudes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I need to write a letter to your folks, this is getting out of hand.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz y'all should just make a Skype group


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned well......um.....no comment.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for commenting


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a dead... pirate?


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because @Kevin001, you need to ask my persian dad's permission, @geraltofrivia
and also my @Amon 's permission


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Skype.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the craziness in this thread right now, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Loew's Incorporated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by Office Max


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Good night ban.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Goodnight, yo. Banned.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned yo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

And I just know we'll have a good ban


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because see my post in what are you listening to. xD Tapatalk is confusing. lol.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping late


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because go to bed, Amon.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned anything you can ban I can ban better


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... I want to hold your baaaaAAAaaaAan.

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drowning Mrs.Stranges mentions


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for twisting and banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not having a custom tapa-signature. It's all the rage, yo. :cig

Sent from @SamanthaStrange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because if ppl keep using Tapatalk then there will be angry frogs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by TapaSelectiveMutism.

Hi @Amon =D


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Last ban of the night, guys. Ban ya later. Laterz dawgz. ^_^ heheheheeee

Hi @Amon =D


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## Golden Wheat (Jul 23, 2013)

Banned because I have been away for ages and I have no idea what's going on here.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for being a silent owl, even though owls are mighty cute.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz its getting hot here **** summer and winter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wheat bread


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a mon.



lackofflife said:


> banned becoz its getting hot here **** summer and winter


Banned because same here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hot weather


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ghostism
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for discriminating against ghosts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by your hat


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by my ex-nextdoorneighbor Rebecca Landmesser.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by her ex-nextdoorneighbor Cat In A Suit


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Slavic Steve and his step sister Serena.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the future governor of Mars


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what is going on in here? Too early for all this!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for going on SAS while sleepwalking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a typical teen.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a typical gremlin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a problem child.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@EBeccaYou shouldn't gremlin shame around here.

@Kevin001 where the hell did you find my baby pictures?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned your mom showed them to me. :laugh:


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for turning his baby pictures into gifs


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

@Kevin001 I was wondering who that baby oil glazed naked man was doing climbing down the trellis last night.

@EBecca Banned for being under 5'7''.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned now you know my boy .


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ banned for revealing your secrets

@*Karsten* banned for knowing how tall I am :um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having brown hair and freckles.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned. nice try


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Ray Davies.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by Ray Charles


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Ray Ban.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned like a rolling stone


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for awesome .gifery.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for keeping me up late.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for slithering away when I get up to make a PB & J.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for midnight snacking.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for midnight baking


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for midnight shaking.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not changing your mood. No cheer allowed. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm actually dead inside. I've only put that there because when I see you guys' mood are "Sad" I get sad, and I don't want you to get sad so I put the "Cheerful" mood in hopes that someone will feel better by seeing it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Y'all banned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not having a mood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because they are overrated


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being anti-mood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a dood


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for doodling


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noodling


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a ded looking avatar
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing that out


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for looking at me without eyez
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a mortal


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for changing ur avatar every day


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

baaannned!

@*Amon* banned for shapeshifting again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a spear


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I need 9 more bans to become #10 banner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of the dangerous trio (Along with Noyoob and McBerg)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Second Most Dangerous trio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from Taco Bell


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating 25000 cakes for breakfast
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for joining the Taco Bell trio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for betraying your skeleton avatar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Ebicycling


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being Amonk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for baldness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for neon eyeness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hairy toenails


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having hands instead of fingers


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by chicken fingers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because Rear Mintdow sounds like a good movie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for booing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by dots ......................


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the ants u abandoned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause you killed them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause I'm sleep walking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleep walking to the store


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the Sleepwalking Association


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the CEO


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being the CFO


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not having any hobbies.

@flyingMint Banned for being from H-Town.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by teletubbies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons unknown


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because my youtube tab refuses to work for some reason and it's annoying me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having too many tabs open


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for taking my Emo cupcakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving them on the sidewalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for blocking the path off beforehand with no entry signs.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the National Path Commission


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for buying 20,567 frisbees.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Elizabethan Frisbee Viceroyalty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pow


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for dennaB


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning the unknown


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for mentioning the unknown, when nobody else did actually know about such a thing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being tricky


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating pencil sharpener bits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stapling a ham sandwich


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for drawing on historic art


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for existing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinning


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for having a son.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ignoring ur queen duties


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for talking to the Queen like that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for secretly plotting to overthrow her


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you almost have yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because shh


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because HOW DARE YOU. Call me your highness


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because no :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because oy


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned I want a mixed kid xD


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned lol xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Berg banned


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned *cries*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not showing emotion.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by my dad @geraltofrivia


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for having him ban me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hammin


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by my mom @mom


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Motherhood Of Maternity (AKA MOM)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by David Lynch.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Jane Lynch


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Seinfeld and Larry David.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Full House and Horsin' Around


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by 90's comedy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by M*A*S*H and The Brady Bunch.

:edit
Also, @flyingMint
I still need to see Rear Window. I've seen Vertigo and loved it. I need to look into more Hitchcock.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Marsha, Marsha, Marsha! :bah

I ban myself for spelling her name wrong.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for screamin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Lars Thorwald 
@Mc Borg You should!  Not only is Grace Kelly uber graceful (pun intended), but it's actually pretty good a developing suspense. I won't spoil the details but you almost can't believe that what happens happens because it doesn't seem likely.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by The Birds.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by 'Tippi' Hedren
ristle-tee rostle-tee 
hey Johnny Dostle-tee 
knickety-knackety 
rustical quality 
williky-wallacky
now now now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pffing the pff


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Melanie Griffith.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the film Roar starring both 'Tippi' Hedren and a young Melanie Griffith


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being movie experts


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being pregnant


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being obsessed with babies AGAIN. :blank


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Magenta Cupcake Union and accepted by the Organization for Violet Cupcakes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for whatever reason as I'm sure someone other than the person I intend to ban will be the most recent post.



flyingMint said:


> @Mc Borg You should!  Not only is Grace Kelly uber graceful (pun intended), but it's actually pretty good a developing suspense. I won't spoil the details but you almost can't believe that what happens happens because it doesn't seem likely.


I'll bump it up. That's exactly how I felt about Vertigo. lol. I didn't see the ending coming.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I already forgot how Vertimint ends and must watch it again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for loafing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for forgetting. :bah

All of you banned as I'm going for a bike ride.

Oh and @samanthatrange banned for breaking the chain. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for going to visit the graffiti cupcake, hehe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting him to erase the other drawings


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by an orange.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the city of Bananaland


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm still here. :lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for still being here
@Mc Borg Get me some chips from the store pls


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because what kind?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Amon is a Hot Fries kinda guy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing my secrets


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for keeping secrets from us.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for keeping us from secrets @[email protected]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for secret kidnapping


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... sorry, but I forgot your chips.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bananed


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned nowhere for nothing by nothing.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by my cat Jack.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

your cat is banned by my 2 cats


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being up later than me. lol. It's almost 6AM here. xD @Karsten
@EBecca banned by @Worried Cat Milf


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned in the name of the holy potato


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for potatoism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for changing your ban. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because too late :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for shrugging in this thread. Cut it out. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not adopting this cat. You're so alike.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being aloof.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by Harry Potter and the 7 dwarfs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for disgracing Potter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eternity


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for 2 eternities


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned until hell freezes over


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Banned for 33,347 days.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for insomnia.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninja...ugh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning for ninjas, yet not pirates.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Littering


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I have to google that word every time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having to Google littering


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Littered for Googling to have banning.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a man child.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for dating.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to use reverse psychology


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for making me google something again :bah. Also banned for not going with my rhymebanning.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for burning toast


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for changing avatars too often.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wasting the water


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying not to waste the wasted water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for kicking the skunk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for acting like kevin when he was a teen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cutting the grass with scissors


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for cutting hair with a lawnmower


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

banned because my last visit here was on december 4th


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Rhythm is a banner you can fell it everywhere!

also, WELCOME BACK !


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for mintiness


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for Beccaness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by Mintigo - the next Alflying Mintcock's movie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for feeling sad, sorry not allowed here.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I agree. Actually no, unbanned now, I need a little random cheer up xD am I the first to do this? haha

I brokes the fred.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for freezing temperatures


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a goth, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving me the paycheck


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for going abbasolutely bananas in pyjamas


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for breaking Fred, the poor sod.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninjad


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned because my work here is done.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for letting Amon get away with ninja'ing us both simultaneously.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not capturing me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for stepping out of the shadows and doing it yourself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drawing a smiley with fangs on my shadow


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you have "_a_" unique name. Ahem.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sure


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for uncertainty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for gothy gothness


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for swimming at the side of your boat, rather than sailing the boat.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not selling the haunted boat


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I have no reason to, it's epic. I love to sit there in my boat and try to capture any spooky goings-on late at night while sailing the vast seven seas. I guess it is just a little bit beat up, but nothing major. It is also a very old boat as well so that's kinda cool, although if I'm honest it's probably not worth much anymore. A few repairs could make it worth something again, but that would also be updating it which kinda ruins that old feeling the boat has, if you know what I mean? although, I may need to fix the wheel, it's a bit faulty and so doesn't always respond in a way that you would like it to. I must remember to take some more food and drink with me next time though, because sailing the seven seas in an old boat without much food or drink is one of the worst things you can do, especially in the winter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting that long a** post, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for censorship


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Banned for making me laugh.


Banned, thank you Gothic, for that MARVELOUS introduction


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not thanking me in your Oscar acceptance speech.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for interrupting his speech


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because Beyonce should have won!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned never. say. the. name. again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by all the single ladies.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for supporting thievery


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Kim K's giant arse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For pew


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys must be bored.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being surrounded by chick's (The animal)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being surrounded by c.ocks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned *squints*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned morning guys and girls .


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Morning, daddy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned go back to bed, Kevin. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a hoodlum. 
@Karsten Banned because I'm still in bed with mommy. :grin2:


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for having an incestual relationship.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for nonsense my boy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Mogwai.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for posting something I can't see.....all hail the Mogwai!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by a Mogwai video that you _can_ see.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me waste 5mins of my precious time.....


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because only 4 minutes passed since my post and yours. Liar. :bah


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because Mogwai is decent.
@Mc Borg Banned for being too eager to ban Kevin.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed for smurfing.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because 8 more band and I'll become the 10th banner.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You're all banned for sausage fest.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by vienna sausages.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a hipster.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol.....you guys are boring me to death.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a cripster.
@Mc Borg do you really use AIM, rofl!?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for laughing at Jeff.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning laughter.
@Karsten Yes he does because he is a hipster.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you guys need to take this conversation to the . thread. This thread is more classy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being absurd.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a Jeffster. :bah



Karsten said:


> Banned for being a cripster.
> @Mc Borg do you really use AIM, rofl!?


No, those are all "Jeff." :lol I don't use any instant messengers. I only use skype to video chat with my parents and that's it. Live chat kind of scares me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not live chatting with Jeff.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for having "nothing to say" aka "I really don't want to talk." :b hehehehe ^_^


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. I have nothing to say.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for making fun of me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for letting boys be mean to you, smdh.

@Mc Borg Banned go paint.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Shut up, Kevin. :bah



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned for making fun of me.


I'm just joking. @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol. I love you guys.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by bah cake and angry ice cream.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by waka pie and 0ink soup.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @noydb and the sweet girl squad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for actually being 3% sweet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because she doesn't ban anymore.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for scaring her away.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because she is banned.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned she? You guys talking in first person? Lol. Kiss and make up guys.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because she hates us. :crying:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Kevin001 We are talking about @noydb :lol

Oh, and also, banned!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @She


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for that. :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Smurfed by @smurfs


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I refuse to mention users from now on! :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @Users


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @*disaster* Bread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for banning too much....too early for all that.

@EBecca Banned well....well.....well look who decide to join the party. @noydb lil sister.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @disaster @Bread


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because is there even a user name that is not taken already? :lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned by @*disaster* Bread


LOL. Great minds! xD

Oh, and banned. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I think I have become old


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @Bah

Yay, I found one, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for image failure. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by @Cig


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @abecca

LOL


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @LOL


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by @lel


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @*LaC* kofaggressiveness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

EBecca said:


> banned by @Lackofaggressiveness


Banned because... fixed it. :cig


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being able to fix that


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by ants

@*Mc Borg* thanks. But you're banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the psychedelic yo @[email protected]


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned :eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by rainbows.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by raining bows


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the Science Guy for stealing all his ties


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because his name is Bill Nye. :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Charles E. Bannager


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur all ****ing banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

shh, calm down, go back to sleep. You are banned. Sleep well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me ded


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for still being asleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping underground


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for sweeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing my high heels


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Coral Blue #67


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not halping me lil ol me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for ...............................................................................................














dots


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by lil ol you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making a tooth sandwich


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by February 2012


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned Becky


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned Amy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forevs


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'll return once the kids get put to bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, bai


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being Kevin's son


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting fake DNA results from Craigslist


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bammed


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for casting puppet shadows on the moon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because the earth is doing that all the time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning me


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for answering me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for responding to my answer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for living in a soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for impatience


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for salad fight


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sticky fingers.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Salad Fingers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for odd gif


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for odd gifts.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for always wearing headphones.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for even gifts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing the mission


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for pointing it out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing to the pointed points


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by @Mc Borg and @EBecca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by ur catz. HA


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for thinking my cats would ban me >:[


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because wander in off to your nebula, your tangerine of electricity is ripe and on a vine. So pick your prize!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

BorgBanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

PorkBanned

0ink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..dats racist


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Das Racist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being on the site for over 5yrs, smdh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for that creepy mellow face.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mellow yellow


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for purple nurples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assassinating Weenies CEO


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a mom, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing the exam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because Louisiana sucks. lol.

(jk)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned time for bed mon.

@Mc Borg banned Arkansas is wayyyy worse. So dead. Not kidding .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz San Francisco > All


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned yo for yo.
@Kevin001
Have you ever been here? Fayetteville is pretty cool, I think. I actually would like to visit LA sometime.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the Piu Piu and Molang Association


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for living in San Fran......you like the Warriors? Lol.

@Mc Borg Banned um El Dorado I think. Both you don't hear much from that state......Louisiana is ok . Come visit......I have time and money .


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because alright. *packs up and leaves*

:lol

I've never even heard of El Dorado. lol. Fayetteville is a college town. **** be lit here. :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a weenie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being from the state where my favorite chain fried chicken originated

Banned for being a ninja weenie

Just kidding.. banned @Mc Borg stop confusing me ya'll @Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm locked out. :twisted

Sent from yo :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being locked out :twistix


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not letting me in. :fishsticks :bah

Sent from yo :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the secret password


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having sex before marriage.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for getting married before sexing.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not being pure....gtfo.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for spiking the holy water


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for marrying sex... wait, what? @[email protected]

Sent from yo :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz u all sinners


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @Sin

Sent from yo :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned
Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned pray I must for you heathens....sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking all the church wine..smh


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for praying past midnight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing in the litter box


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for forgetting to scoop my poop.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nasteh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you better scoop her poop....what is wrong with you...men ugh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being into that sort of thing smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm pretty reserved lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Organization for Reservedness 

Accepted by the American Rowdy Association


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for big feet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bermuda triangle


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still being aggressive.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for being too loud


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a king.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for wearing short shorts to the gym


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for doing the same thing, have some class girl. Lol.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for borrowing my shorts and not returning them :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @Shorts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for interrupting adults.

@Worried Cat Milf Banned because they're cheap you can find more at goodwill .


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for leaving butt sweat on all the gym benches. You can keep the shorts now!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for free shorts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my future ex wife, smdh.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for signing the pre-nup


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the lawyer


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not initializing everything in that ban


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking to a teen like that.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by your great-grandmother


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking bout the dead, smdh.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by that ghost standing behind you


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the ghost standing 37 degrees due south of you


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the ghost! :O


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for not mentioning if it's 37 degrees Celsius or Fahrenheit South of her

Dammit, @Kevin001 Banned for interrupting


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not knowing ghosts use celcius.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for outdated information. Nowadays ghosts use kelvin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spreading false rumors


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because she's right #kelvinscale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for admiring Kevin the sea cucumber


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @Kelvin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by King's Hawaiian brand Disaster Bread available at your local Painway store.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for free advertising


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for free banning

@*flyingMint* banned by a professionally flying taco with mint legs and lettuce arms grown in Texas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being anti junk food


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for owning a junk food farm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing about my secret farm


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the Secret Junk Food Investigating Organisation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having flood insurance


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not having fire insurance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for man boobies


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for woman boobies.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for throwing your bra into the ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ocean obsession


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the Sea Food Academy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving office supplies as Xmas gifts


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for stealing office supplies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned *squints*


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by your eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the Math club


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for math overdose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fleas


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned *squints back*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forevr


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @geraltofrivia aka your soulmate


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking about his partner like that.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being too busy to build a snowman


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a weird teen.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a very deep hate for teens


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by teenage mutant ninja turtles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pew


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for pewing again


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for sewing again. You never learn :no


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being inside your head.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a foot collector


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by support group for banning addiction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sitting like a loaf of bread


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for knowing about my foot collection.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm scurred nao


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating blind bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for unlicensed breadness


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for bread obsession


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for obsessing over other ppls obsessions


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making simple things sound complicated


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for singing that song


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for banning songs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for vandalizing a chalkboard


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @chalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by @Milf


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not taking that name


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not being @*Amon*k


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being older than me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a child


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing College Algebra


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for algebra obsession


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleepin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing my timezon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by Champa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banned by Champs Sports


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping at 5PM


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banned for banning my post at 2:44 pm Mountain Time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's 13:56 nao


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Keroppi and friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u stink


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz **** all the ppl running this region


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not running fast enough


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because you stank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having cat breath


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for choking on a hair ball.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleeping kid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not respecting your elders.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for napping on the job


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sleeping......


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

lackofflife said:


> banned becoz **** all the ppl running this region


Banned because it's our election this Friday. If our current president doesn't get re-elected a very interesting person will be added to the collection.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> Banned because it's our election this Friday. If our current president doesn't get re-elected a very interesting person will be added to the collection.


banned becoz u shouldnt get ur hopes up.....all polititions are ****


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cursing at meh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

****ing banned for ****ing tons of ****ing ****. LO****ingL


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned *crais* ;-;


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for crying with an accent


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for crying like the clouds


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for poetry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning poets


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you really do drugs?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking that's any of your business.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for leaving me with these kids.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your weak hips.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking you're the senior here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm hungry someone feed me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because so am I, take me to lunch!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what you want salad? Veggie chili? Pasta? Picnic at the park? Lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by drugs.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for ninjaing

@kevin Banned because eat that cupcake. Both of you will no longer feel hungry.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I want a veggie sandwich and onion soup from Panera.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned eh sounds good, I can make it happen.

@geraltofrivia Banned for mentioning the wrong Kevin, smdh. Lmao


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for consuming sin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for selling canned doubts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz noe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Because I can.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bring a can can


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because when I become a mod there WILL be changes here.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having great dreams


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thanks little one, you might be spared for last .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for forgiving too easily


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for ................


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned damn don't you have something to do? Like giving them wild animals a bath? Lol.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for insulting Thor and Xena

@Worried Cat Milf Banned for using dots as a ban reason.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by ants ..........


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being the ant woman.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned to the ancient land of buns


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because that's where twistix is from.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

breaded


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Benned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bANT


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cuddling with ants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh, and Banned!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by SamANTha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for EPuns


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for cleverness

@geraltofrivia thank you for defending my loves 

Amon, you know why you're banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NO u should know why ur BANNED


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a kitty massage therapist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I just sneezed 4 times in a row, apparently I am now allergic to cat gifs as well as actual cats. :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for not commenting on the cuteness of above picture.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing me again


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for sneezing with your mouth closed.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for laughing with your eyebrows closed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fish sticks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning with your hands tied behind your back.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a low credit score


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the magic dragon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by spam


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, no banning!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

not banned


(secretly banned)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for literature


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering the streets with classic literature, how dare u


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for sending poetic spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tying a dollar to a string, then inserting it into a vending machine


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for good advice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting me Skittles instead of M&Ms


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by Skittles. Available at your local ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing $5 shoes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not turning off your airplane mode


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz shoe in the middle looks like it's made outta candy


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not buying those shoes. They'd suit you.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving me monies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

b+a+n+n+e+d=0


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for math

@*Amon* banned by Amoney


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for secretly knowing the secret


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for giving my computer problems, which meant no SAS either


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Skynet.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by darknet


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Kathrarg


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by T1000

It's not my fault. Stupid forum needs 30 seconds between each post. You have the damn 50 posts per day, why the **** would you need this other stupid limit?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned really that limit exists too?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for never having hit that limit. Bro, do you even ban?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hitting the limit.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the wind called amonrah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being eaten yet


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for wishing my death


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for flying away from the kitchen table


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for letting your ants eat that taco


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cheating


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for accusing me of cheating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eternity


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for amonity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mintity


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by continued ubiquity


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I'm going to take your place in the ban rankings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to overthrow a taco


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because my ultimate goal is to overthrow a mon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cause his name is Amoney


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because thanks rEBecca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talkin about meh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Global Organization for Meh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by club weenie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the Anti-Ban Organisation


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by for supporting weenism idiology


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

by the International Aggressiveness Committee


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Organization for Weenie Stability


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

blank

banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by blanks.

pew pew pew.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Mc Banned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Bc Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the sweet girl squad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bummed


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Abanned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

flyingMint said:


> Banned by the sweet girl squad


lol, banned by the bitter girl squad. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 5ever


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Sine, Cosine, and BANgent
@Mc Borg both squads are enemies of the state of flyingMintansas


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for using math


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning my southern friend.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having too many friends


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for also having too many friends. Ya gotta stop boi


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for letting your phone go below 20 percent battery! (Mines dying, too)

Banned for intercepting my ban @flyingMint


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spying thru my from camera


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using omegle


----------



## AstroHamsta (May 1, 2017)

lackofflife said:


> banned for using omegle


*this user has been banned for being inside my mind*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by #ad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## AstroHamsta (May 1, 2017)

amon said:


> banned


this user has been banned for not specifying what the previous user got banned for.... This is a pretty fun game :^)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for an insignificant between groups ANOVA test


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for giving your smiley face a nose

Banned for doing it again. You're being fresh.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a milf
@flyingMint banned for excessive use of mathematics. double banned for being my rival


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because oops I did it again. I put a nose on a smilie. Got lost in the ban.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because I don't get what you guys are talking about


----------



## AstroHamsta (May 1, 2017)

geraltofrivia said:


> Banned because I don't get what you guys are talking about


*This user has been banned for using Russian text that I'm too lazy to translate in his signature.*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bernned


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving my PC a virus


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because send 300$ to me if you want your files back.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for looking through my files u jerk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because your files were open ended ~0.0~


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nosey


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for being a mon.

Also good night.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for nighty night


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. 'night boo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for haunting their dreams


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for ghost riding the whip.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for riding ghost the whip 

also what kind of bike do you have?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by New York Yankees shortstop Michael Jordan.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by character actress Margot Martindale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beep


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for meep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for gleak.



flyingMint said:


> Banned for riding ghost the whip
> 
> also what kind of bike do you have?


It's a Dynamic Runabout. It's actually a chainless bike.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a fugitive from a non chain gang :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having train wheels


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wearing Heelys.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz this ****ing gta game is taking forever to download


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by slow internet speeds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sewing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for putting the needles in haystacks.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for snooting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for snorting pig meat


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz the the sun is about to rise


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


> lol, banned by the bitter girl squad. :bah


Banned for banning on my behalf. :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning me instead of the person above. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bah disorder


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for 0ink syndrome.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating on the oinkness


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by porky pig


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. That's all folks.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by warner bros cartoons


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by sister Dot.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Muffinstralia


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I just poked my eye while sitting here


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a bionic eye


----------



## redmosquito (May 17, 2017)

banned for liking popsicles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being anonymous


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being amonymous


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being synonymous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cinnamonymous


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being mononymous


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being sealanomymous


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a human


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not unbanning everyone in the thread that you've banned so far


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because under the power of greater mint I UNBAN YOU ALL!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for... - typo
*Unbanned*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an evil spirit


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a blue spirit stealing local foods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing commander Zhao


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating alphabetti spaghetti, but only the letters "a" "m" "o" and "n"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cupcakeism


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for licking envelopes for fun.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for writing a sequel to the Art of War called the Weenies of War


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I ban you for having more posts than me, and joining the site before me. How dare you.
And don´t you ban me for my informal grammar, or I´ll ban you again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning the new guy to the thread (just assuming) :b


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hi =D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making faces at me while I try making a speech


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by cookies.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Berkeley postgrads eating broccoli.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by cupcake cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for serving food passed it's expiration date


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Ba


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bahhnd for bahing in the Bahamas


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by some nervous sheep


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because the sheep haven't finished crossing the road yet. Be patient! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because y'all ban too much


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you like never ban. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I need to get to 4th banner already. :bah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because your cheeks are always rosy red :b

EDIT: you banned yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a fake leg


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for pointing that out. :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz skewl= less banning 4 me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja. 
@Mc Borg Banned for wanting to be #4. :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being banana flavored


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you wouldn't put makeup on your cheeks for when you're mad

EDIT: Whoa so many replies then haha


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because 4 is my favorite number and I'm taking it. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because 4 is MY FAVORITE NUMBER AND I ALREADY TOOK IT!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned...


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I am the future #1 banner.

ONE. MEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned cuz :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

****ing banned!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned *Sharpens the knife*


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because STOP BANNING ME!! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

It can't be! the first post in this thread to not use the obvious word to use in this thread?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm the only banner that was here when barnabas was active. :bah That means I'm better. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..no ur butter not better

Plus he was on once and was an ahole for no reason


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because tell us about the war, Grandad :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by alpacas which are cute


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the mail


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I want a mint. Can I have a mint?










Please?

EDIT: Stop ninja'ing me! haha :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that actually might have happened to me sob sob cry sob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating on lettuce tacos


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making taco shell dust art.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying Hi to me while I slept


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for saying Bye to him before he slept


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I was talking to another Amon, not you. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ;~;


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because Mc Borg made the Amonymous one cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because hehe :twisted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being evil


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I don't like Mc Borg anymore. He's scary :'(


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, he hang out with u too much, bad influence


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you should have hung out with us more, good influence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I haz to work to provide for our house


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wanted blueberry muffins but banana is okay


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not liking me anymore.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for vandalizing a Bakery building with cupcakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because we all love you really:high5:group


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 cutting In line in the cafeteria


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I don't believe you. You all hate me. *leaves forever*


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because Amon really does love you as well, he's stubborn and won't say


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because lo..
Lo..
L
L
Loooooovblss..

That l word is for the weak


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating a Kit Kat


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because have a nice night, guys. I'm going out riding. *waves*


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because only if you come back :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing us with a tsunami wave


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being the sunshine on a very hot day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living on the beach


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for walking in a cave on the beach at nighttime.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking the moon was a cookie


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because there are moon cookies or was it moon cakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it is actually mooncakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for planning on eating taco bell later..how could chu


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I did no such thing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying u cannibal


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned ;-; i, i don't know what to say


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Carly Rae Jepsen's e*mo*tion


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Banned for liking popcorn


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for linking corn pops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the librarian in Emma's library


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for banning books from said library.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not getting me something from the store again ;--;


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not answering my question in the . thread. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I don't get notified on TerpaTalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for forgetting your Doritos 3D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bringing the xxtra spicy cheetos


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because those don't exist in the twilight zone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not using ur powers to make them exist :~;


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for typing with cheetos fingers.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned >.> maybe i should <.<


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for screaming randomly at night


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for nighting randomly at screaming


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being hypnotized


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Dr. Hypno


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for baptizing a hippo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned 8~8 chastising a whippo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making ur bed before going to sleep


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for knowing things which I may or may not have done


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the Cyanide and Happiness Company


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by what is that company because i feel like I've heard of it oh never mind I've only known Cyanide and Arsenic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making me an arsenic milkshake ;~;


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Apples have arsenic therefore I made you an apple milkshake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the sausage fest is alive and thriving in here I see.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being arsenic chic.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for panting instead of sweating


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that would make him a dog eh


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for dog breath?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a toe expert


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for causally being responsible for everyone's stubbed toes.:bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because each "ow" is $5 for me


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for profiting off of pain. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bahing..I should charge.for that too


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for watching tv from backside of tv screen


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having a sinful avatar, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being awake early


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating worms


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because_ nobody likes me, everybody hates me, I'm gonna eat some worms. _


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it is time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no its not time yet.......wait another 500 years


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being immortal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being mysterious......who are you bro?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he is more mysterious than god........the only thing im sure about is his existance.......unlike god


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for his lack of faith in God


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned thank you.....I'll pray for him...sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sighing 24/7


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the sigh company 2k17


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being exiled from the Taco truck


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz sighing and oxygen are both essential for kevin's survival


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing too much about him


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not telling us about urself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by anon


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

lackofflife said:


> banned for not telling us about urself


Banned for having sex with my vegetables


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for growing sexy vegetables


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for being a fartknocker


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned by Daniel Butkiss


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being a Kevin spelled with a K. So unoriginal!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....I'm as authentic as they come babe .


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for being the first of the Kevins


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I am the first and the last.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for being the last of the Kevicans


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for stuffing teepee up your bunghole


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for butt munching.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not letting him butt munch, lmao.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for wacking off in my motorhome


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for forgetting about the toolshed incident


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned oh I remember.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for remembering how u forgot an incident

@forever in flux :wtf


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned for forgetting you filmed it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for laughing while shaking ur head


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr noooooo good reasonnnnnn!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking with a russian accent


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Russia


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by puin himself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ba


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

nned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tacoism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ghostism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 4getting to 4rge the 4 letters


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned 4 fnding a 4 inside another 4 in the in 4 book


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by four on the floor beats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 4th dimension


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having super legs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Super Legs Mart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a brick phone


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Nokia Electronics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing snake game


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the improved zebra game


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because there are way too many guys in here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for scaring.off the females


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're the one who scared me off. :lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, lmao....I knew it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because there's also too many females in this thread, if the "everyone is SamanthaStrange" rule still applies. That includes you Kevin, in case you weren't aware of this rule. haha! XD


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for being a midlander


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jerking of 15 times in one second


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for perving on me and my vegetables


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned because Stone Cold said so


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz no


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banned because yes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for interrupting my beauty sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned because that avatar needs to go.

@Gothic Cupcakes Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting Milf to change her avatar


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you just banned the awesome Kevin again, how dare you rude Amon :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not thinking I'm awesome too ;---;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm about to open a can of whoop a** in here!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you didn't tell Amon that he IS awesome too


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for needing a can opener


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating canned chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking pool water


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because ew you'll catch poolio


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for jumping up and down in the pool, making all the floor wet


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for living in England


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for living in Kingland


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for living in Mintland


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living on land


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because thank you for recognizing the sovereign nation of Mintland


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because it's only because I felt bad. I looked it up, took a while :b haha


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Animaniacs, zany to the max.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for escaping from the Warner Bros. Water Tower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking green tea


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because we're tiny, we're toony, we're all a little loony.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you're the weirdest. You're weird :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for singing the Devils theme


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned on earth


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned on the moon


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned from the universe. Go on, get out mate

Please? :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by dark matter which I hope is outside the universe otherwise i'm toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being FloatingToast


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for timetravelling to now


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned by the time travelling floating minty toast (well, me actually, not him)


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for my nan


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because your nan has changed her mind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nan bread


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating my sandwiches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving them out in the open


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for opening the bear protected box


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disliking bears


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the berenstain bears


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for locking the world


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Eeyore


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Kanga and Roo.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by tigger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for schilling


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being a Professional Flop, apparantly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz I had too much greasy foods and imma die


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being lonely. I ban myself for being lonely too.

That was meant for Gothic Cupcakes, but Amon got in the way. AGAIN.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, that's what u get for the times u got in my way


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because Amon always gets in the way (that sounds nasty LOL but we love him). Maybe we should just ban ourselves from now on! also banned for being sad, smileee 

EDIT: Dudeeeeeeeee lol!! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for positivity


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for eating too many chips and dying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bringing flowers to my funeral


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for dying, we need you here sir


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I did, they just flew away in the wind :"(


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I got in your way  ooooops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing my coffin in the Bermuda circle


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because that is a federal offense


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because the only offense is your defense


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for offending the sharks


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because it is you who offended the coconuts of Bermuda expect a warning from the Bermudese Coconut Corporation


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I'm getting very sleepy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bin


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Tin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Gin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking the ban code of conduct


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for making the conduct of ban code


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned! Because I feel like it, that's why!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz whenever one of u posts,so does.the other right after


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for secretly piecing the puzzle together >.> <.<


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for lewd behaviour and indecent exposure


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Banned for having "666" posts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for stealing my bending


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bending bending


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for bending it like Beckham, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting mugged at midnight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep mon.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because what in tarnation is bending it like beckham


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying tarn


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned do you want me to say nation instead?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because idk and don't yell at mee ;-;


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having your hearing aid turned up too loud


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because everyone is sleeping


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for banning in your sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleep banning too


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned beep beep


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for turnning into a 70's car


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in your late 70s


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being in ur late teen years


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah he is in his 20s .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being so secretive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for taking over this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because once I become queen then I'm done


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for overthrowing urself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned Lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for showing me ur teeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing me ur bills


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being more anonymous than anonymous group


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to know about meh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because your identity has been discovered......finally.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned bow to your queen son


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for coming back why did u come back? welcome back and goodbye


----------



## 2am (May 18, 2017)

banned for being a demon queen?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for last call


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a noob.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for looking suspicious


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm innocent I swear!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for swearing and funky fingers


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the International Confusion Association


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for wishing you had a mogwai


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by Confucius and fortune cookies


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Dalai Lama


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by for playing too many games at once


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you may or may not be right >.>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not enjoying the nice weather outside .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

ban.............................................................................................................................................................................................................ned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trespassing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

b

a 
n
n

e

d

jk, actually not banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for torturing my soul


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for nurturing my soul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing souls


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for selling souls on ebay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using Ebay


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for Epuns


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a bad meh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for mehing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fleeing from planet #666


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for something, I can't remember.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for amnesia


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a serial thread killer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the compliment


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not realising he meant cereal. Sometimes cereal gets stuck together and you're good at unsticking them.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a cereal dictionary


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shopping at Costco


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for ilwgnureiqfnuewipfeuwpfhowpefcdnsianeuipefqefr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nonsense


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

non for nsense no ban ned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bleh bleh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned so you can ban Ned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by: @Amon 
banned for: everything


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the National Association for Everything


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the dust bunnie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for dust Easter


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for Easter Egg Dust


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for only eating the chicken in the salad


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for forgetting to change the light bulbs in your eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making it rain money


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not paying his lightbulb bill


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by electricity.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for causing allergic reactions


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for causing rain


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by proticity


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not buying me Dairy Queen.....gtfo!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I could tell you the same thing 

My records: 

September 25th 2015: Kevin refused to buy me Dairy Queen 
Reason for Denial: "Get your own ice cream"


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having a good memory

@*Kevin001* banned for not knowing that queens are unpurchasable


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the memory birds


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for false documentary. 
@EBecca Banned for being priceless .


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by painted popcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by expired milk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned bc ew i hope that isn't actually what happened at the mon household


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....save the milk! We need it for ice cream!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because just use the expired one, more flavors heh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned Noahtawk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned and ur lettuce bending taken away


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having eyes that are brighter than the moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to poke them


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being younger than me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming my age


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not aging


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using anti aging cream cheese


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by anti cheese age


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rage


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for egar


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for winning an oscar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not making your bed this morning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stalking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stalking the stalker


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stalking old ppl


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a teen


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I'd like to thank the Academy for my Oscar, my next production will be a monumental and biographical tribute, to a monumental biographical mint.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not thanking your minty co star and the legendary flying director. Also, can't see any tears in your eyes... :no


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'd like to thank 
my co-star Flying Mint 
especially our esteemed director Alflying Mintcock 
the writer Flying Mint 
the wonderful score by Flying Mint 
and Herb Brothers Pictures for their support 
:')


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a special ban


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for wasting your special bans on tacos



flyingMint said:


> Banned because I'd like to thank
> my co-star Flying Mint
> especially our esteemed director Alflying Mintcock
> the writer Flying Mint
> ...


Now that's a speech! :') banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning during her special moment


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lmao "her" special moment


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..yea that taco is a lady


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Du Taco Was A Lady Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by an alpha male taco.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by an alpha male. :grin2:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned Lel..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lel indeed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leling lellel


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a beta female cupcake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a strip club called The Cupcake


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for advanced strip club knowledge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleepin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not singing. I wanna hear a song. right. now.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because sing it yer'sen. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because why? :'(


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned. banned. banned. banned again. banned because.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking questions muhaha


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a fishie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a shark.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for making ghosts starve


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ghost abuse


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegal ghost hunting


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a poltergeist.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing to cheesus


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by religion.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by fishie fish fishness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a mermaid.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the sea water in the mermaid's eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking the salt water


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegal seaweed consumption


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for trying to bring the mermaids back to the city


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting world domination


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for finding out


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for unnecessarily revealing your secret. It's been obvious that you're evil


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because there's no point in denying that you are also interested in world domination


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for trying to found a World Domination Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because good night, banners. Don't ban too much or you're gonna have nightmares


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making your profile lie about your join date

EDIT: ninja'ed! goodnight, don't have any fruit before bed, especially a BANana.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the accusations


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of accusing you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for slicing a big fly with scissors


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a big scissor with a fly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doing the robot in an elderly home


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I was entertaining the masses!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being a dancingMint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a super ninja.

@flyingMint Banned because that signature of yours needs to go.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for winning bingo too


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not being on red team 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

BINGO! ur banned! 
@Kevin001 banned my signature is of no concern to you, whatsoever :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Keeganism


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for OH LOOK SHINY THINGS!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned WHERE! I LOVE SHINY THINGS!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making Gothic cupcakes for the goth themed party


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i thought that was YOUR duty!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because Amon didn't even throw in any mints into the cupcakes either. No flying mints were had


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because.u hate mints


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you hate cupcakes *tear*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting tears on the cupcake


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for scaring people away.....again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being scared


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because why would we be scared, mons are gentle mon creatures #apublicserviceannouncement


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by me.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tweeting In a birds nest


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a nice late night snail snack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making it foggy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using cheats in gta games


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating .-.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because this place is stale...we need new blood.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a vampire


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz..........find the reason for urself later its better that way


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finding it sooner


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u can get away with murder if u dont kill anyone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not accepting facts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not accepting the Easter Bunny as your savoir


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because who old are you?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for asking questions again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not correcting his mistake


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a mistake detector


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a detector stalker


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for storing your fake eyebrow collection in your refrigerator


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting and then deleting your pic.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for deleting ur pic and then posting it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for deleting the universe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for deleting your eyebrows

@*SamanthaStrange* banned because the pic was there for over a week. The time you're allowed to see my wonderful invisible face is limited


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for expecting me to check that thread every day.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning that evil teen....thank you.....ugh.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Liz Lemon.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by lemon lime


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by lyme disease


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned it must be troll season.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the Troll 2 movie. Gremlins smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for frying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for crying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being sympathetic


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for misreading my emotions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cooking the wrong bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for criticising the best bread in the world :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making a back up just in case


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jerkofism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz wut


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you heard him :wife


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for listening to their private conversations


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for glistening on their rival confrontations


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the Official Mint Society


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the squad


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the dauqs 
@EBecca banned for being a part of mint society without being a mint :wife


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for assuming I'm not a mint

@*Amon* banned for being part of a nameless squad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for offending


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by the Offensive Squad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaming Molang


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz dll file not found


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for insulting Molang


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a ninja-mint

@*lackofflife* banned for secretly deleting all his files


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for writing ransomware


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for peeling the orange


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for singing while sneezing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because this is the new trend, Sninging get with it Becca!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sneezing silently


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for recording all his sneezes and making it into an album


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting dead flies for your shrine


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for collecting deadlines


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not promoting my sneeze album. 
"Mint Jackson's Sneezing Nation Thriller" 

it could have gone platinum :'(


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having your hopes up


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by "Mint Jackson's Sneezing Nation Thriller", the amazing new minty sneezing album, now available at your mint stores or the field near you.

(producer and manager: @*Amon* )


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz amon's nickname is meh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree, Molang is a meh nickname
@EBecca 
Unbanned for promoting my landmark album :')


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for crying, but unbanned because you're welcome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not letting me enter hell


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because you're @flyingMint's music manager, you have responsibilities now


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned! Amon Molang (Insert Last Name Here) in this house we don't talk smart about lleh :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making Molang obese


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned hi meh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for referring to me as meh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for mehness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breadness


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the Loch ness monster


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for selling forbidden magic spells


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sniffing pixie dust


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for smoking letters sent from Hogwarts


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for 4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 5


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking about 6


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by 7 who's just looking around awkwardly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fleas


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having ants


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making ant bread


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for thinking I'd kill ants or that I would let the ants kill the bread, I'm not evil :O


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not choosing an option


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

sorry i ban mehs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning meth


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for smoking stuff


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for smoking meats in your smokehouse.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking Nickelodeon slime


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by someone that is probably a person, but might also be a bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wheat bread


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for obessing over breads


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not being bready for the thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because the Gothic cupcakes STILL AREN'T READY


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for taking 2 years to bake those cupcakes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I could say the same about the buttergoth frosting :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a mini taco


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for interruption!

@*flyingMint* banned because you're the one standing in the kitchen holding a rolling pin, you should be familiar with all that gothic stuff, like cupcakes and frosting


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a mini moon wolf


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for getting ninja'd by the amazing @EBecca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of ninja squad


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being part of the neon eyed wolf squad


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a part of the night owl squad

@EBecca are you accusing me of sloth while I slave over these gothic embellishments :wife
I'm honestly feeling so attacked, I'm over here planning out this gothic party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because go to sleep Becky, gosh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for telling people to sleep, when yourself doesn't ever sleep :b


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because it's true I actually need some sleep unlike all those amons. So good night!

@*flyingMint* banned because I want to see the cupcakes done when I wake up. All the 178 cupcakes. hurry! :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping on a water bed


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sleeping on a bed of roses.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for allowing all the other cupcakes to get eaten


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for not saving those cupcakes 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Keeganism


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for banning a mon with Keeganism

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing stolen jewelry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for hiding under a blanket and thinking he's a ghost. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a ghost hunter


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not even attempting to make the gothic cupcakes for the party. HURRY UP PLEASE!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being impatient


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for sleeping finally.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned nope


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I hope your power goes off, lmao.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because harsh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz she's always mean to mee ;--;


----------



## redmosquito (May 17, 2017)

Banned because "Seats Taken!"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being A Bug


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banneD foR beinG a moN


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bowing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nite guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleepin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for standing up to her *slow clap*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I was actually sitting but thx


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sitting up to her *slow claps again*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he is a mon.......u cant expect much from amon......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4ever


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

you're banned Amoney


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannned for banning mr.Meh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having the initials L. O. L.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no and yes at the same time


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for promoting indecisiveness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a flying chicken


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for refusing to accept my friend request :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i didnt saw it till now sorry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for LIES!

(jk, it's okay, haha)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using flashlight during day time


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for building a car out of 2 bicycles


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using a ferrari in a race against a snail


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being that snail and winning the race


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being my ex friend.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up again....go back to sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because my presence is needed.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for ending your friendship with a bread :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'll be waiting for that pic........but I can't stick around forever.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waiting like a stick


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for negligence.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying to...... *cough* *cough*


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for coughing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning urself


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for posting too many times in a row.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bunned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you're not allowed to ban her.....gtfo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trying too hard


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not trying at all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned preach.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned peach


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by National Lampoon's Bancation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting seashells


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned they were for your seahorse seashell party :'(


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for never arriving at your destination


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not mentioning me in your signature, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for too many reasons


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by forces unknown to man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking over 10% of the universe


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking I have taken over only that much, smh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smhing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not shaking ur head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for napping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for fapping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for kicking the racoon


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because lackofflife is 185cm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leeching the leeches


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the wearing shoe inside the pool



geraltofrivia said:


> Banned because lackofflife is 185cm


banned for adding 1 additional cm to my height


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breaking time traveling laws


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for breaking meh rules


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for... OH NO! BRB.

Automatic ban still in progress, you will never get a reason for this.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for brbing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for never brb'ing :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finishing the Gothic cupcakes but making them burnt to a crisp ;--;


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because YOU were supposed to do them!  I am sad now

**cries**


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing emotion in my bakery


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for calling it a bakery, when alls there is a cup of coffee on the wall! this needs fixing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to fix it


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

for pretending to be a lion and putting husks of corn up your nose


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I already have

EDIT: banned for ninja'ing me!


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

banned for farting on my face.. ;(


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for talking to penguins, but only when they are eating.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making her vanish


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because are you calling me weird?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'd ever call a cupcake that


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for secretly making the gothic cupcakes after all and taking them all for yourself to eat tonight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating pineapple pizza


----------



## Lost Introvert (May 21, 2017)

Banned for talking about not banning anyone.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not bring a GPS or map


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Good luck with Finals .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I went to school this semester


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you better have! Me and your mom aren't paying your tuition for nothing.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you have finals?  Good luck Molang, I believe in ye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I don't but thnx anyways I need y'alls luck for speech class in the Fall *screams*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not avoiding it like I did, smdh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned *internally screams* *generating luck loading: 1%*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's either group communication or public speaking, Idk yet


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

EHGAD! Banned Both sound like a nightmare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ;__________;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yep I would of failed....good luck though


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, thnx


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for tanking instead of thanking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating iron for breakfast


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned, fanboy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a Mc Borg fangirl. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Hi McBorg! :mushy


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. Hi :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to outgrump me again, it's not possible! :bah :mum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Whatever. Banned. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for no reason.......but i wrote the last part to make sure that u know that i had a reason


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a homunculus.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Bye McBorg. :wife


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because hi Sam =D

(Is that even your real name? lol)


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for nething


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because hi lackofflife = D


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii and bye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for taka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never sleeping


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing that ........are you a magician or something?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking me questions


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the question spirit, banished to the spirit wilds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned to the Spirit World


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned! You can't ban me there D:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..I just did heehee


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for laughing like an snail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for salting the snail


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

banned for eating my cat dressed as a bunny


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i can confirm he eats snails for breakfast usually


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cheating


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for getting disqualified from the snail race


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for abusing ur snail


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for selling your snail to a french restaurant


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for talking about my pet


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for keeping a restaurant as a pet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for taking all snails and only leaving the resturant for me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Becked


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by lack of a ****ing life


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

@*Amon* banned for illegal becking

@*lackofflife* banned because the restaurant needs a home too
also banned for being a ninja!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for discrimination against ninjas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not filing a report


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing my report


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking the report


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for reporting the report


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz if the resturant needs a place then that place would also need a place then the other place would also need another place and it goes on and on......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sin


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for drinking too many reports, go to sleep



lackofflife said:


> banned becoz if the resturant needs a place then that place would also need a place then the other place would also need another place and it goes on and on......


banned for creating infinity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it too early to sleep


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because not were I live. 

Good night, snails!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for referring to me as a snail


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because good night, not snail











(banned for still being a snail)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned stop flirting guys .


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned why didnt u tell me that u are a snail huh?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Dnabne rfo tno lpgnesei


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for word play


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

B
a
n
n
e
d

f
o
r

a
c
c
u
s
i
n
g

m
e

o
f

w
o
r
d
p
l
a
y


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not doing ur homework


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because the dog ate it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not taking the dog to the clinic


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making dog pull faces. Dog no like. Dog twists his head in confusion, staring at you. Afterwards, dog went to sleep, but not until dog watched crufts.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaking the dogs butt


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for drinking milkshake out of your hand


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a brick phone


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living on the East Coast.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from China


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned and recalled for containing dangerous levels of nacho cheese


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being nocturnal.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for sleeping away a perfectly good night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to sleep forever


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....sorry bro....it was majority vote, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I plan to stop once I overthrow the queen so it's all good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U get a ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyone gets a ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning meh,meh and meh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz waka is dead....get over it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having a soul


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also not having a soul.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having 2 souls instead of us


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living inside your head.......teach me!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for looking for teachers


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for sending me a friend request. :b


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for accepting it after 3000 years


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not getting one....sorry bro. :rub


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because you are banned for getting banned for banning

@*SamanthaStrange* banned for accepting it


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a ninja.

@Kevin001 Banned for sending friend requests to all female SAS members.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol. No my friends are half n half. Also banned for removing me from your friends list....twice!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stalking her


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:haha Banned. 
@Kevin001 Banned for pissing me off at least twice, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned.....










@EBecca Banned for not being in school right now.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for goslinging


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I wanna change my user title to Fidget Spinner, lmao.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not having one....all the cool kids have them.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for calling me uncool.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if you behave you might have one by your birthday, lmao.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not being a better mother


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm trying to raise you guys the best I can, sorry.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being the worst mother on earth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pew pew


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for misfire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for landing sideways


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for siding landways


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for lava bending


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beeping


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for turning the beep into a beat


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the beat is called the Beccalino


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bleh bleh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for talking to us in another language. Translation please!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doing the boogie woogie in a costume


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doing the gas mask.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for planetary destruction


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for actualizing possible worlds.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being happy! :bah


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I'm going to a concert in an hour. =D 

I'm sure that I'll be back to being sad soon enough. lol.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Okay, fine, I'll allow it. What concert? And banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for editing.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for noticing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for

*gets distracted*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Coalition for Focus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 444s


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned 44444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for an embarrassment of fours


----------



## WRATH (Oct 2, 2007)

*Grow up*



barnabas said:


> It's a game. State the reason for ban and don't be too rude. :mum


Whats this got to do with SA? Try facebook or youtube if you want to provoke such garbage.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for responding to a 10 year old post..


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I guess they don't know the "Just for Fun" section exists.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not offering them a tour of the Just 4 fun section


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned 4 having 2 much fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fun too


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by the fun police


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the National Association for Fun


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for all the fun you're planning on having in the future


----------



## Williamsmith17 (May 20, 2017)

I think banned because she is scary...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning a brutha, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going on a cruise


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for refusing my autographed copy of Mint Jackson's Sneezing Nation Thriller


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it smells like minty mint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned go to sleep!

@flyingMint Banned for banning that stalker


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because its almost midnight! In your cage gremlin!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning that monster thingy


----------



## rahzim (May 22, 2017)

Banned for banning the person that banned that monster thingy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned who are you? Lol.


----------



## rahzim (May 22, 2017)

Banned for asking a question. I'm nobody


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I will take you under my wing my boy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being lazy


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for nonsense.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having wings and wanting ppl to go under them


----------



## rahzim (May 22, 2017)

banned for being right wing (see what I did there?)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a boobie.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mewbs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being a pleb. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering .-.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I would never. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing Molang in her sleep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because... do we know that Molang is a her? @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing genderless Molang


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Molanged for Molanging.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not making it go on a diet


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not buying me this. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not asking twistix


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because she hates me. :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned she doesn't hate me .


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned because bunnies will one day rule the world


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned sounds good to me.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for only having one lightbulb


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because if bright enough all you need is one


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that everyone can afford a flashlight:crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for corniness


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because slightly off topic but Molang is also Amon's middle name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for revealing info about me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u can also call him M.snail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for such nonsense


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned how was your nap?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned does he also sleep?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned yeah that mon sleeps.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning me for everything


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned the people needs answers.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking about changing ur avi next week


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned Gizmo will be with us for awhile.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not killing it sooner


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for baking ice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting ice on a hot surface


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for doing opposite in the opposite way


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for opposite day


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for exploding in the excitement of new online friendships


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for thinking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for writing


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating moon's brightness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Typo


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that im a professor in oxford universty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a professor at Oxford University


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im a professor on Oxford University


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an Oxford at professor university


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for scaring @Kevin001 away from this thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mentioning her


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not mentioning me.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for quoting her.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@8888 Banned.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not telling me why I'm banned.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by @8888


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by 4444.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned by that colorful cupcake.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by some old oxford's.



Kevin001 said:


> Banned she doesn't hate me .


Yeah, she does. :bah


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned r8t now


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Mc Borg Banned because *I *hate you! :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because how dare you? _*I *_hate him!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because I dont know what your avatar is.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because still I love you two. :heart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using a heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.

:heart :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for only showing up when Mcborg or Taco is here


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not bringing me a taco.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disliking hot sauce


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because do you prefer soft or hard tacos?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for knowing I dislike hot sauce.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Amon Banned for paying too much attention to my banning habits!
@Mc Borg Banned by @Karsten
@8888 Banned for being a ninja.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for ninjaing me

@Amon Banned for allegedly being the non-jerk.

@Mc Borg banned for making me cry :cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it shouldn't matter, a taco is a taco


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because you... are right @[email protected] Now I'm craving tacos. xD


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by McDavid LynchBorg.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for living near the beach


----------



## SilentPanic (May 24, 2017)

Banned because you think you're unwanted......and you made a muffin look angry. Muffins are baked joy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a newbie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ BANNED! :bah


Banned for banning someone as your first post.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making ur cupcake angry


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for stealing Zhao Fu


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for 1,0000,0000,0000,0000,0000,0000 reasons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having a powerful army


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for making it even more angry. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a bean burrito.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I ban myself for getting triple ninja'd.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for letting Kuvira in the valley


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting in the way


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for getting in a three way. 


lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for that comment!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for trying to make an 18+ version of this game.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the fearsome foursome


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a taco tyrant


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for still having that signature.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating the sig


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hating the :cig


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I knew you'd do that


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing the unknown before its known


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for jacking off life.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for jacking the monies


----------



## SilentPanic (May 24, 2017)

banned because I had to google if 'monies' was even a real word


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to steal the monies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stealing ur own money
@Mc Borg8)


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for stealing the honey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for creepy face emoji


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being too scared to look at that emoji


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting me get ninjad


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz meh would never let him get ninjad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned to the land of the sea


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for your lack of faith


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for changing your user title right after I left you that message, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sending me to the moon's moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing the moon


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for odsoodf gfdfjfd jsfdfjd we wkeiskdsak ookkjifg fhhhjfl dkfdafd dkfdkafdofdfdjasfsjaf jfdjalfskfd.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

banned for your own good


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ooga booga


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Banned for the next 5 seconds


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being einstein's cousin


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for doing a hula hoop dance while eating hula hoops.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

unban him and i will unban you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because of ninja frenzy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I am the last post in this thread. Therefore I win.

Oh, sorry

Nope. Do you own anything orange?

Oh, sorry

550

Oh, sorry

Nope. Have you ever made a big sandcastle?

Oh, sorry



Oh, sorry

Meh.

Oh, sorry

Would you rather eat a big meal when in bed ready to sleep, or when immediately waking up?

Oh, sorry

Banned for reading all this

Oh, thanks!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cleverness


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned _for_ never _nevering_ the _never_ and _not_ being _able_ to _decide_ which _type_ of _cheese_ it _is_ that _you_ would _like_ put _on_ your _sandwiches._


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never finishing this cupcakes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for never sleeping


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never nevering the nevurs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for all those poor snails


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying nature


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for naturalizing metaphysics. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a hippopotamus


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the hiphopopotamus.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ice cream truck thief


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for putting that guy into an ice cream and then cook him


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for drizzling with chocolate sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fluffing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for scuffing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's time you're cooked


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

You can't use electrical tape on everything. Yuo're banned.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for abuse against fruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a snake


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for swimming for a mile in the bath


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for shrinking yourself to the size of a rice grain and swimming in a bathtub


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned just to annoy Amon.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for annoying me as well. :bah


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having a cool happy smiley face. Needs moar of that mood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for blah.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sleeping....its 4 am here


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating bananas and feeling sad simultaneously, and for putting chocolate on the banana

EDIT: Banned for ninja'ing me, happens too much *angry face Mc Borg uses which I'm too lazy to know the shortcut* :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by time zones. It's only 9pm here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bammed


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not well sleeping


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having no mood

EDIT: Ninja'ed AGAIN!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping for 24 hrs


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Ninja banned. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ninja soup banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned... here's some ninjas





I bet I don't get banned this time :b *no edits allowed*

EDIT... but only to say I meant "ninja'ed"... LOL fail.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

B
a
n
n
e
d

f
o
r

b
a
n
n
i
n
g

m
e


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Banned again. Banned some more.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by diebeetus man


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by sugar.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

*Red ban with bold and underline*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by greasy greaseness


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned by stuff and things


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by thing 1 and 2


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being in the skype group D:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being in the sky alone.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being scured, yes bee scured


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not going to the moon with neil armstrong


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for swimming in a puddle


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not joining


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a sword


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not giving me another one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being greedy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not being like me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing cheap sunglasses


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wearing hijab


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hunting the ants


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating insects ALIVE


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for selling meth at a child daycare


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being one of those children and buying my meth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing video games 51 hrs straight


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not knowing that i just bought a laptop........jk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not giving it to me


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not giving it to me because my hardrive just crashed.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to steal my laptop gift


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not reading the last part......u both got ninjad hard hahaha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because noe


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned :rub


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning until the end of time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im trying to find the end of infinity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz ur gonna get erased


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

baned for not knowing anything about me.........i have 20 noses


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting ur nose where it doesn't belong


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a brain bigger than ants brain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling meh dumz


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for showing no sign of opposite


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making late payments


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for saying something that makes sense for the first time and last time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned wuuut


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bammoned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lacking


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wanking


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for wording


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenieism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for weening about weenism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the King of All


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the All of King


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for buying stanky cheese


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by the ruler of kings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned rawwwwwwr


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned rwwwwwwwar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for suddenly becoming lions........im a hunter by the way


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hunting innocent tacos


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not offering guacamole for free


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having enough monies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because *buys it for him* :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned lelelelelelelelelele


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned! Go to sleep!

@Mc Borg Banned for quoting me....gtfo!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to always sleep


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned you should be GRATEFUL Lord Borg has decided to quote ye.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because where did I quote you? lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for invisible quoting


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for invisible web footprint


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Whoever this is your a** is banned too!



Mc Borg said:


> Yeah, she does. :bah


Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the borg


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned all yall asses are banned, lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for this nonsense its midnight, take the gremlin away!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it'll devour her


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned lmfao idk why this "her" just makes me bust out laughing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned who is she?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing who she is


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not knowing. :bah



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Whoever this is your a** is banned too!
> 
> Banned!


Ah! I see. xD I forgot about that.

Banned for quoting me. Hypocrite. :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being happy....you got laid bro?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz that's none of your dam business (Noydb)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for mentioning her in the ban thread. :bah



Kevin001 said:


> Banned for being happy....you got laid bro?


Lol, I updated that yesterday when I went to a concert. :b


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not inviting us to the Queen concert (i presume)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because just stalk his VMs and you wouldn't need to presume anymore


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the taco queen


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being ninjaed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for allowing it to happen


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I tried stopping Kuvira but she was too strong :s


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for self destruction


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I'm tryin' ;_;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your tears will get the lettuce wet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned.............


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Benned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for playing games, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for faking the death


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for nerdy vibes.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for anti nerdism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned of anti antism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because stay off the weed!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing hide and seek


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for finding him


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by @Mc Borg


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @EBecca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Beckyness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for amoneyness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping with the fishies


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for sleeping with Swedish Fish.



SamanthaStrange said:


> Banned by @Mc Borg


Banned for mentioning me. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because if u bah too much, your face will stay like that forever


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah :bah


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because he's right. My eyes look like this now @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned this is madness


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. :wife:wife:wife:wife:wife

(waiting for the transformation and my free rolling pin to appear :bah)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for looking like waka for wakaing a lot

Edit: Awesome! I'm going to look like a ninja because I'm being ninja'd all the time.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. :kma :kma :kma :kma :kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for hatred of smilies.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by Hamantha Meats


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. @Amon @Amon @Amon @Amon @Amon

If you tag someone enough, you turn into them. :bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for turning into me when you tagged me in your sig.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because sig tags don't count. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the Baloney


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for meat obsession.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

@noydb @noydb @noydb @noydb @noydb

I'm gonna turn into her and post a pic of my self.

Also banned.
@Amon banned for becoming the queen of the ban thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not changing ur avi


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Banned cus I remember u from along time ago lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for remembering me and being a monkey


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not befriending monkeys


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not befriending monies


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned D: What are you then!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for demanding answers


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for BEING the answer


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for possibly being the first person to use the "hot" mood. :b


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for lying! Hehe XD I thought that too. Strangely enough I also thought that about your mood! :b I don't remember seeing the pink smiley before (boo!)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being hawt


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Down on an isle in the northern sea 
there lives a laddy named amon-y 
and all the people agree that he's....

BANNED


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @SamanthaStrange



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Banned for lying! Hehe XD I thought that too. Strangely enough I also thought that about your mood! :b I don't remember seeing the pink smiley before (boo!)


Yeah, I haven't seen it much either, if at all, sadly. =/


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for emoji


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for enoki


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cooked


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Mc Borg Banned for dragging me back in here.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because that's my new way of checking if you are online, you hide your online status-er. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crushing ice


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for crushing on me. @[email protected]


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for crushing on @Karsten


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because he's sexy, what can I say?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. No further comment.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

EDIT: Whoops... I went away for a few seconds and this happens xD

Banned for talking about ice



Mc Borg said:


> Banned by @*SamanthaStrange*
> 
> Yeah, I haven't seen it much either, if at all, sadly. =/


Now your mood is cold. That's not fair:wife:bah

:b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a hot and cold ninja cupcake.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @Karsten's cupcakes.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for not stalking my visitor messages lately... you'll see.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not forcing Amon to make us the cupcakes for the party. What a disaster that was!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by Danny Glover


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm too old for this sh**


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cursing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you're never too old to ban, and this thread likes the angry, angry cupcakes.










EDIT: Ninja'ed again! and so awkward to edit with this picture for some reason, so banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poison cupcake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja
@Gothic Cupcakes Banned for that awesome cupcake, and for not knowing my previous ban is a famous Danny Glover quote.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a 5 minute nap


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for being the Master Ninja in general, teach me your magic, o' wise one


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never eating the O's of ur alphabet soup


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you always steal them:crying:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crying, there are no onions here


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because there are no cupcakes either, you still haven't made ANY!

Pop out to town, would you?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for finding a bunch of angry cupcake references, lol.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not finding more!










I'm waiting!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waiting


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for gnitiaw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what the hell did I miss?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not getting me chips from the store


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I got Hot Funyuns :T


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for not being a flying taco.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not studying for your exams, smdh.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for your failed attempt at stopping me from procrastinating


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you better listen woman!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned don't tell her what to do muahahahaha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for lazy banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making bubbles in the pool


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not having 50 post limit!how!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the secret


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because honestly idk either Molang is a mysterious Mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for marinating Molang


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for marinating potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sweet potato fries


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because go to bed, Amon. =P


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me ded


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for wanting me bed.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a bunk bed


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not using ur hands when running


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doing the anime run.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating one apple with two hands


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating 2 hands with an apple


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

Banned for appling two eats with one hand.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

For apple two banned hands with one eating.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for 2 apples that are actually one apple but u have a mirror in ur hand


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having mirrors for hands and apples for mirrors


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned because are you the head or the guy in the head? @[email protected]


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for either getting ninja'd or just thinking I live in lackofflife's head


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for thinking you don't live there


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for flirting.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for interrupting


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned there has to be an adult here to chaperon.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for thinking you're an adult


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for thinking.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for winking


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I'm bored.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for winking infront of the mirror


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by my mirror


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting in my way.

Banned for being aggressive again.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not solving this riddle


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for solving it with ur eyes closed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for solving it with only one eye closed


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for solving it with only half of one eye closed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for solving it with 37 eyes closed


----------



## A1438 (May 25, 2017)

Banned for assuming the normal person has 37 eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a noob hater


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for just being over the noob threshold.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for inventing rules


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not shaking ur head?! @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I don't know what to do with you kids, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a sensitive old man


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for lack of oldness


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for age discrimination and rule breaking


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for screaming in here


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for streaming in here


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for b*tching in here, lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for gremlining in here


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for streaming live on wikipedia


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because we have 2 new mods! :O


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being scared of them


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for bribing mods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

A


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

N


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

e?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baned...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i wonder where would u be if today was yesterday?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because wat about today that's yesterday's tomorrow


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for turning tomorrow into yesterday and today into tomorrow


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned it would be cloudy that day im sure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for time traveling


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

travelled for time banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sinning *Echo*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for taking Cher with you as you Turn Back Time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Choo Choo


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz someone once said ( . )


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by @.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for #


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

#banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for serving expired milk and raw meat


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for drinking expired meat and eating raw milk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not reading the description of her restaurant: Becca's Umami Kitchen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a regular customer


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not paying for your meal


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for forcing people to part with their monies in your restaurant, but only on a Tuesday afternoon... at £500 per meal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not buying me something


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because here you go


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because we don't serve tap water at my restaurant!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being cheap


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hatin'


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for peace

@*Amon* banned, drink your puddle water!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hatin the haterz


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not hating the haters who dont hate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making slime smoothie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for trying to make me fall for the 50 post limit trap


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

banned for being bad


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz im trying.......my middle steps include killing ppl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to kill


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a band named 50 Post Limit Trap


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trapping the rodents


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for mapping the lodents


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rodent rap


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz those poor taco legs must be tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz how can ninja master get ninjad?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking me questions that I don't have answers to ;-;


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned ;-;


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by Emma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Emma Goldman.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the new mods


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by the old mods


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for oldness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being amon-aged


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting to be immortal


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned damn you been here all day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I have not


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being born in this thread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no u were born here xD


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being his father


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I was referring to the girl who must not be named, lol. Reminds me of someone....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weird gif


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned don't call @EBecca weird, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 
Banned
Ban


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned Amoney!



Kevin001 said:


> Banned don't call @*EBecca* weird, smdh.


banned, exactly, I'm not weird, I'm just trying to give you nightmares. That's all.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww thanks


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, you're welcome 😊


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned no flirting


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned she is an adult she can do as she pleases!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned smh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for joinning smh club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying the smh club


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by stiff necks everywhere


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for onion destruction


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned I was referring to the girl who must not be named, lol. Reminds me of someone....


For some reason, when I looked at this gif either my light went out for half a second or it was a moth or something. It sounds pretty scary but for some reason I find it pretty awesome XD weird...

Banned for not eating all your vegetables


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a picky eater


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for doing this


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned nyaaaachoo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I hope that really happened.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a stale taco


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Banned for being a stale mon

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned and you know why!



Gothic Cupcakes said:


> For some reason, when I looked at this gif either my light went out for half a second or it was a moth or something. It sounds pretty scary but for some reason I find it pretty awesome XD weird...


Probably a moth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for moth hoarding


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for goth roaring


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing slime balls


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for brine balls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because tacos don't have legs silly


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned silly mon trix are for kids


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing my last box


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I wanted the fruit shaped ones ;_;


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

I am banning everybody in this thread.

Permanently.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being greedy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being needy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a beetle


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for enjoying this sausage fest right now.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being obsessed with sausage


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for farting on cookers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being vile, how dareth


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for listening to my album Minty Road


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not selling many copies !


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for listening to it on YouTube instead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for illegally downloading it


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because the only reason you listened to it is you were told you'd get some free mints


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because only the Deluxe Edition contains mints


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because why was I told that it was called the "Special Edition" that contained ice cream???


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for singing the number song


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because that's such a lie...

I want to be a cool, yummy mint
I'm gonna be even cooler in the winter
Can't wait to roll around on your desk,
Come on man, give it a rest

Gonna make your breath so cold,
It's never gonna get old,
One day I will run out of date,
Nevermind, I will just go and skate


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned it was the #3 song that you sang


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for expired almond milk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned what store are you buying from with all these expired sour things


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not giving out more free mint samples. Where's mine?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I have them


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not sharing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to share


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not chairing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not selling enough Deluxe Editions. Boycotting your album *crosses arms and is angry*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being so demanding gosh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I thought you said "goth" then, and for taking ALL the deluxe editions

Gosh! Cupcakes!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned, I'll be re-releasing my album. I'm not doing anything different to it, the same amount of mints, but I know you guys will buy them up anyway!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for putting a price tag on them


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I have to make monies somehow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned .-.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned fine fine fine its freeeeee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned yay


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for not offering to be a back up dancer on FM's new album


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I won't get paid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to get paid.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not payin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not praying, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for enjoying this sausage fest


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned goodnight...I'm out.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for single word banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking out life insurance on me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned >.> <.< WHAT 

NO 
WAAAAAAAT? 
ME? 
LIL OL ME?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

NOOOOOOOOOO 
o-o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..how could u ;__;


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned 

You brought this on yourself 
I had no choice 
ಠ_ಠ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

b a n n e d


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by a group of meerkats


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a band of ants


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for band obsession


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

band for obsession obsession


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm still waiting.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, don't know what you're talking about... ......
............
..................
.........

:cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waiting for something smh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

^ banned for waiting for aliens to visit you



Kevin001 said:


> Banned...


banned by our friendship bracelet


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww how sweet .


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for gushiness. I feel a bit queasy after reading it.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by nausea.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by buckets. Now 50 % off at your favourite bucket store


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, you forgot an n


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not telling me that earlier........now its too late


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because it's never too late.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for multiple eights


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for mint overdose


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a happy taco


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for calling me a taco


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not being a taco


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for reminding me I'm not a taco :'(


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing what remembering is


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for remembering what "knowing what remembering is" is


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Remembrance Council


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having just 2 legs
@EBeccabanned for remembering the reverse of what u said


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because you secretly reversed the 8s in my username

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because you open the gate to hell if you accidentally reverse an 8


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because it's 666 that's bad not 8888

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for LIES.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for lying that I'm lying

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for saying the truth about you lying


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because that's not what I said

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for forgetting what you said AND for lying :no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not saying what u said


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for saying what you also didn't say


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for saying what I didn't say about what I wanted to say about him saying


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having the latest post in this thread. Wait, you mean that's now ME? well, still your fault :b


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I didn't say that. I have the latest post


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not becoming a philosopher


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Rebanned by AllSafe Life Insurance Company


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned! You insurance companies always get in the way!

@*lackofflife* banned for not teaching him philosophy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because idk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not knowing! HOW DARE YOU


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the stolen stuff thingies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing @flyingMint's heart


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stuff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz u told me to for ur breakfast


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, where's the heart then?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I left it in my car..idk where it went


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz who knows?!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for turning into a blonde guy

@*Amon* banned for irresponsibility


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i like how he looks at whatever he is looking at


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for aggressive blondeness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for faking stuff


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for baking staff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knowing the answer to 2+2


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being wrong. It's 22.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats it ur banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

you are banned because you can't ban in this thread.

I mean this thread:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not knitting me a beanie


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I just finished knitting it.
sorry, forgot the A


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because that one looks pretty gud, thnx..but u r still banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning the designer who's responsible for your style


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by fake news


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not telling me the news


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned the news is that your beanies have outsold all beanies in the U.S.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, I knew they would.. Now the fake news...?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for life


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for afterlife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing where I went


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not knowing it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bloop


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for getting ninjad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for makin stuff up


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz facts are facts


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for woking in a fact-factory


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for working in an iron cake producing factory


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for disaster bread mass production


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because fax are fax


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not getting me a triple chocolate chocolatey sundae


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting too much sweets


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned there is no such thing as too much sweets :b


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because you're damn right!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for putting sprinkles on your chocolate sundae


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz meh is my friend dont hate on him


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for good


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned just for today


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for having that avatar, smdh.

@Amon Banned for good as well....gtfo!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being inspired by @lackofflife's avatar


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banne for nothing
@Kevin001banned becoz that monkey is just too cute


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! Monkey? How dare you!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having a ninja monkey avatar

@*lackofflife* your avatar is banned because it makes everyone aggressive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i see nothing......take that monkey down @Kevin001 very cute apple..........what should i call it lol?ape?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned. :crying:


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for crying into a cup of tea

@*lackofflife* banned! See what you did? You made the gremlin cry


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned. :crying:


banned oke:hug


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you children of the corn can't bring me down.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning too much


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning in your sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Ebeccism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for inventing a new currency called a-money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting it banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for wanting it ded


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

stop your ninjaness! banned!

@*Amon* banned because it was born already banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling me it


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for calling yourself it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for its it


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for speaking a language called Confusion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doing the boogie woogie on Sundays


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for boggism 
@EBeccabanned for speaking a language that has no words


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for conspiring to kill the queen


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u should get out of the castle NOW........otherwise u will also be harmed


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for posting from porcelain throne


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for running from screaming frogs!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for gluing a fly to the tip of your tongue so frogs will french kiss you. Really devious.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned how old are you?!


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for singing in public in a place where no-one ever goes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bagged


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lagged


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mugged


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Plugged


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

You are all banned. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bahing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for still playing the role of Samantha after all these weeks and not being strange enough. Shame on you :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaming me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for blaming me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ok banned !


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned​


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I was strolling through the thread one day
In the merry merry month of may 
BANNED


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because that's easy. It's Song #7, How To Be A Happy Mint, the second chorus variation, which appears at exactly 2:35, which incidentally is also in the background on the hidden track at the end of the album, which starts at exactly 46:52


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned until never


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned until the next time I ban you.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a human!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for identifying a human !!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being Spoiled


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for lies.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for boob envy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned change your mood please!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a clown named Comma.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using yahoo messenger


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned respect your elders damn!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a good boy.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being a very naughty boy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned....yawn.

@Karsten Banned aww thanks.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your creepy collection of child/baby gifs.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for boring me. Goodnight.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned pay attention to ME and my loyal fans!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being a bright young lad.

@SamanthaStrange Banned....


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned by Jesus.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned hey bae!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being my sis!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for being delusional....sigh.

@SamanthaStrange Banned I thought you were going to bed? Lol.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because bed is a metaphor


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being mi familia!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not banning him often


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not banning her often


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a dude


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for talking to my girl like that...gtfo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being stuck in this thread


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being stuck on a bread


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for making me reach for a twinkie.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned by the Albuquerque Citizens Militia.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not video chatting with me on skype....sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having anxiety


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being a cockroach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for not being a cockroach


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for now having the ability to ban for real. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bergin around


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Kevin's dummy graffiti-fied (I stole it from deviantart lol).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you tried...you tried...thanks


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned. :bah

This is what I was trying to draw:

http://www.deviantart.com/art/The-stare-of-Mary-Shaw-668782586

I need to finish the body. lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fishing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned well damn finish the damn thing


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin001 said:


> Banned well damn finish the damn thing


Banned for being impatient. :bah

I will. lol. I might have to touch it up a bit as well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned ok  Just don't get arrested, lol.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I highly doubt that. lol. No one is going to care that I'm drawing with markers on junk that is already full of spray paint. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting arrested


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for not getting rest. Go to bed, Amon. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to sleep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for getting in the way, go to sleep mon!

@Mc Borg Banned ok, make this your top priority. Lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cutting in line at the cafeteria


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for doing a line in the bathroom. 
@Kevin001
Lol, this graffiti stuff is my magnum opus; _of course_ it is my top priority. xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm not sure how to interpret that


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned a line of mons or a line of moncaine


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned by a line of cocaine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Sa Se La Mu 

Sa Se La BANNED


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for that


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

that for Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned 5 the one without the Rock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for charging $20 for a piece of gum


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned its called 20 Gum Stimulate your 15 other senses. 
Try our new flavor: Strawberry Bounce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for changing ur avi twice in less than an hour


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating on ppl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hatin the haters


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for recieving too much hate from ded stuff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being banished from both the meh and smh club.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz i have my own aggressive club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having tea and cookies in it


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i have snails........wanna join?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because noo


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because something something sausage fest.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned pew pew


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for fishing. Pheeeew swissh plunk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drawing random randomness


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for drawing various weapons.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drawing bombs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for being da cauliflower, yo.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned at 2AM


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned because I need to consume 250 more calories before I can call it a day.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I need to do the opposite lul


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because take up biking. You'll burn tons of calories. I've been losing weight like crazy. 

(I think that's what you were implying anyway lol. If not, disregard this.)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for trying to be VM buddies.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for disallowing them to be VM buddies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not allowing him to disallow them


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

Banned for talking very much like Jack Sparrow, not being him in the first place. #notmycaptain


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating 2 apples without tasting any of them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not eating ur veggies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jumping over the sky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reaching the limit


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz limit is just a fake border to infinity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being part of the Pride Troopers


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for still watching cartoons


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for living inside a cartoon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for living in disneyland


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for jealousy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a bot


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being an Apple product


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for playing peek a boo


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having ur own cartoon producing company


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being an employee of said company


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being the owner of a sad company


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being A Weenie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for supporting dot idiology


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being responsible for all the dots in the world


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dot genocide


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz the dot genocide was a black dot in history


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for dot racism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz where is the guy with a dancing head?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beep


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for beep beep boop


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for abandoning the taco!!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned its a fresh start


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for finally learning how to dance


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not joining the dance party


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned yuk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for hating bread :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bread obsession


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for obsession bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for obsession obsessed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for for for for for









4


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for randomness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for ness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned five


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being queen of the antz


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not following the ant rules


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making them


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for baking them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bloop


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for zdtzdfghuogugtzitvi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for gibberish 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eightish


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for having 2 seas and a bee in your name


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bammed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bAmoned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for butchering ma name


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for murdering a salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drowning the salad in dressing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for dressing the salad in human clothes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a salad in human clothes.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a human in salad clothes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating salad and then disrespecting it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for veggie expertise


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for lackofflife expertise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Bannnnnn.you.are.banned.nnnnnnned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned now go to sleep Becky


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned no, mom!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for saying the M word


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for speaking in color


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for coloring outside the lines


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Excuse me, excuse me! *puts finger up in air to signal my arrival*

You're banned, you. Why? because. I am not giving a reason this time, I'm afraid that's just how it is :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for the announcement


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because whom do youm think youm are, banning my announcement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I ham who I ham


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because good night Amoney, good night cupcakes, good night ham


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because goodnight Beccary


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Banned*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned go to sleep Kevin mon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned not respecting old ppl


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned hey grandad :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not finishing ur tapioca


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making me google that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for gewgling


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not finishing your strawberry milkshake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not finishing u know what


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not finishing your nap....go to sleep damn!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned smh 360 degres


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned smh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned smhair


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Your fan just sang "you're banned, Anne."


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the banned banners


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bbbbbbbbbb
aaaaaaaaaa
nnnnnnnnnn
nnnnnnnnnn
eeeeeeeeee
dddddddddd

ffffffffffffffff
oooooooooo
rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

wwwwwww
eeeeeeeeee
llllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllllllllllllllllllll

................
................
................

sssssssssss
oooooooooo
mmmmmmm
eeeeeeeeee
ttttttttttttt
hhhhhhhhhh
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
nnnnnnnnnn
gggggggggg

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for nonsense whee


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not recognising art! :b

haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hopping on one foot for 77 minutes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm sure that'll give you shin splits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spinning for 5 hrs


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not allowing me to listen to the song Spinning Around as I spun 5 hours


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for new avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for old avi


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because don't you dare question cupcakes!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having a cupcake duel


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the dueling monolier


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for riding Amon's cupcake mule during a duel










I... there...

There really is something for everything on Google isn't there?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for discovering the power of google


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned.. LOL I dunno why but that pic made me laugh for some reason xD

Also, reaction -










"I'm a mule and I swam in a pool,
You gotta have something to do...
When I see something really cool,
I just wanna go MOO"


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned... google is weird


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weird gugle


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating google. Actually eating google


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking tea


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for such a blatant lie, there is no tea here, sometimes I just can't believe what...


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sneezing on Shrek


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for braying

edit: banned- get out of my swamp


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for sleeping on the doormat


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for knitting on the old cat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned how could I be sleeping?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dream banning.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for narcolepsy and trying to take everyone's sleeping pills from them


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for bancolepsy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for dancing. Dancing is prohibited in the ban thread. Who do you think you are, Kevin Bacon?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned beep


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned go to sleep damn!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

When your walking alone, because jellicles are and jellicles do BAN


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 
Banned
Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for talking back


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banned for being so pushy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pushing me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for pushing urself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for violence


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having a ****ed up sleeping schedule


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being correct


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz **** sleep.....who needs sleep?!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for living life to the fullest.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for starring at that thing for too long


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because that avatar is just weird.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned, smdh.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned shaking my hair


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for eating out of trash cans.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not joinning me!!!.........im eating it alone!!!!!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for opening a trash can restaurant


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned hey friend!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning your friend


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned we have a love hate relationship


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned smh


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for attending the Head Shaking Academy

@*Kevin001* :bah yep


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ever and ever and ever


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

..... and ever. Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating headphones


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, sorry, but it's your fault if you leave your headphones unattended. They taste like spaghetti


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stealing my headphones


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, your headphones are dead. Forget about them


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for killing them


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for killing spiderman


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for killing spider woman


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because your avatar makes me aggressive!!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being aggressive..........here eat this pink tea


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I like to eat purple tea


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that this is a resturant


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned I give this restaurant -1 star


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not paying for that pink tea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not getting me a burgermon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for expecting me to pay


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because who else! i'm not making any monies off my album


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned, try harder!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I've been dancin' for the past 3 days and no donations ;-;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned...*hides money that u collected*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned 4 thievery


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stealing his money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for snitching


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for incriminating urself


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ghost abuse


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being abused cuz ur da ghost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not doing anything to stop it


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a mon ghost


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a bloop


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for taking away my salad from the menu


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for flying.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for excessive eights


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for finally giving that poor taco a rest


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating pink tea......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing my day to day duties


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because Amon was spreading awareness for breast cancer.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing the last toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for giving me toast containing gluten

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving me toast containing glue


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not realizing it was an inedible sculpture.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for telling me too late


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for super gluing yourself to the doorknob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forevur


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hatism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for meh and smh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz meh is shaking his head


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching him


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned nah he is good at hiding secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing everyone's secrets


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz wut lul?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned wat


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not admitting you have special powers.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being everywhere


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not being everywhere.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying the moon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not saving the moon.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking the moon was made of cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not telling me it was not made of cheese

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a cheese addict


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating all of moons cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not bringing me crackers to go with my cheese

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bammed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for spelling banned wrong

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for correcting my error


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not correcting your own error

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for replacing spell check


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for hating spell check

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for littering


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for falsely accusing me of littering.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying the evidence


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for playing detective looking for the evidence.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for thinking that I'm playing..this is serious business yo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for using the word yo when you are trying to be serious.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned -.-


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating expired food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for mehing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not throwing out the expired food.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd heehee


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for getting constipated lul


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because noo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for eating a book for its fibrous content


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for never returning all the library books


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Banned for caring


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making bubbles


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not letting her make bubbles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for also making bubbles


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for hating


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating the mehz


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz i respect mehz and stuff


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by all the frogs in the frog thread.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz somebody should eat these frogs.....they look tasty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing frogs


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a frogist


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for torture methods


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for loving to sing the alphabet backwards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for plagiarizing ur essay


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

banned for being a boring generic human being.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for irony


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for ironing the wrong shirt for tomorrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing Jammies at a job interview


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for mowing the lawn at 4am with the noisiest lawnmower known to man


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for filing a noise complaint


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for noise complaints


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for turning from a taco into a human


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for admiring my iconic re-inventions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting eaten and being reincarnated into a dude xD


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for excessive exclamation marks


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not allowing Gothy to express his emotions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I have a ban addiction :-;


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because awwwwww


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for awwing non stop while I sleep


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you don't actually sleep :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being correct


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for confirming the rumors of your sleeping habits


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for spilling the beans to the media


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because the website that originally reported it is down because everyone is trying to read it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not covering it up


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because you can't cover something thats dead  or can you >.>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned <.<


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for banning an innocent child.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ban Du Lac


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning evil


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for recognizing evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dancing non stop


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I have the dancing sickness!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned nuuuu!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because you need to start recruiting.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wat


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for hurting your scapula


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for for getting ur arms ripped off while attempting to pull out a nickel


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned we need new blood in here....some of you will be replaced...sorry .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this thread has exceeded it's posting limit long ago lul


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because i'm sure Kevin will be one of the first to go Mon your position is secure on the throne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving me false hopes.;-;


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned restructuring is a natural banning process. The highest posters: aka KEVIN will be overthrown and replaced.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I will wipe you guys clean and start fresh...only a few will be spared.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for menacing threatminsters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sparing Minty


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned he shall be spared for last....it pains me to say...sigh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ur crimes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned in the name of holy potato


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for following blind leaders.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz their eyes are fine but they only see what they wanna see


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being the new Shakespeare


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being just plain ole you.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a plane


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned wrong! I'm a mogwai .


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I'm never wrong. I don't have the ability to tell lies


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for still eating animal crackers.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for feeding animal crackers to vegetarians


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for eating the golden giraffe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

u know what?........................................................................banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for following a cult


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for letting the can opener get rust on it. :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not properly storing it away from moisture.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating minty


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by the the Denver Mint. :bah


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned didn't know you were a ninja

@*Amon* banned because you need new batteries for your eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always picking on me u bully ;-;


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for crying from your neon eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tear shaming me ;--:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making him cry


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a crying expert


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for expert expertise


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

band for banned banning band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for finally tell us ur age


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for finally figuring out that I'm 128 years old.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being ancient


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being retro


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using ur band to ban


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because my band consists of professional banners


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Flannel sponged


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Sponges


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not enough sponges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for nething


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being lazy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being lazier than me


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the national motivation association


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being even lazier


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for still not baking those cupcakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u should be telling Gothic that


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned but you were in charge of them ;-;


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by international potato company


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for inventing the potato cupcakes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because this thread has been overcome by young people. :bah What happened to all the mid-20's banners? :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating infants


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Banned by infANTS


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not letting me ban amon

@Amon banned for telling him ur age

@Mc Borg amon is only 7!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by infinANTS.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because blah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for Escher


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for Bach.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for RachMONanoff


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by beep


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Bourganeuf. :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for taking a picture of yourself making the bah face


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hacking my computer. @[email protected]


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for getting hacked by a 7-year-old


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not preventing it


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for hacking my toaster. :bah


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for using really easy to decipher passwords like the word password


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using 123 as a password


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using the spacebar as a password


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding your files using Winrar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by @blobdylan

lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by blob himself


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not singing me a song, Blob



Mc Borg said:


> Banned by @*blobdylan*
> 
> lol.


I wish I had this username :'(


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not taking the username sooner


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned because I think I know your username on another site. @[email protected]



EBecca said:


> banned for not singing me a song, Blob
> 
> I wish I had this username :'(


I saw them lurking on my profile and thought their name was awesome when I saw it lol. They also seem to have similar interests. I wish they would have stuck around. :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for maximum VM stalking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because prove it <.<


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Banned because prove it <.<


Banned because nah, I respect your privacy. :lol
@flyingMint
I have them all printed and in file cabinets. @[email protected]


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being a professional stalker



Mc Borg said:


> Banned because I think I know your username on another site. @[email protected]
> 
> I saw them lurking on my profile and thought their name was awesome when I saw it lol. They also seem to have similar interests. I wish they would have stuck around. :bah


Maybe they'll come back someday. They'll see this thread and will be really confused and then they'll leave again


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I will tell them that u want their username


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for following me into the men's restroom when I was trying to elude you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned o.o


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Banned o.o o.o o.o


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned @[email protected]


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

[email protected]@nned


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for stealing my eyes. :bah
@EBecca
xD True.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned xD


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Amon said:


> Banned xD


Banned ^_^ hehehe


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegal laughter

@*Amon* banned for being an eye-thief


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being an eye thief thief


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for creating a criminal string of thievery


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fraud


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned  how could you accuse me of FIRST DEGREE FRAUD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I can !


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for canning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tanning


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for getting a sunban. :bah
@farfegnugen
What is your avatar called? I want to draw it. =P


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drawing obsession


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being lazier than a sleeping frog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning nematodes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not using your nose flute to get them away


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for abolishing homework


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banning me when you should be thanking me :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting me to thank u


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being too lazy to thank him


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for facts #lazymon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not sleepin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleep walking


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for teasing Amon's pet fish by throwing it in the air over and over again and pretending to drop it, when you just catch it EVERY time.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching him hurt the fishie


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Cruelty Police


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rolling le eyez


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned when did I do that @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned @[email protected]


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not showing flyingMint which way to walk, poor guy's tired


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for trespassing on private property


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for pretending to be James Bond and actually having the best James Bond impression I've ever seen

"Awrite guv? names James, Bond James. *eats a banana* so I hear ye have a prob with yer' computer, yeah? let's ay'a luk at it"


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for 9000xp


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the laziest banner that has ever lived


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not having 9999 points


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for having 35,722 points


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having 893,529,959 posts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for getting Chuck Norrised


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the ocean


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by wave m0oooo0otion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 
U banned
They banned 

Everyone is banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being authoritative and banning everyone


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned, not meeeeeee!

EDIT: you're banned though, ninjaman


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for editing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for velveting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump Banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for using the dictionary to look up funny words


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I see you checking the thesaurus Gothy! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always posting after Gothy


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I always post at the precise time as Gothy

...oh wait


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Gothism


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for MONotheism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for puns


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not laughing at em'


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being em


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for still not laughing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using one of the banned emjois


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

B-A-N-N-E-D
"What do you have for me?"
You will have to wait and see!

HEY HEY! HEY HEY!
"What did you just say?"
Can't we do this another way?!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B
a
n
n
e
d


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

d
e
n
n
a
B


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banhwhwg3hh2h3u4ed


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

de4u3h2hh3gwhwhnaB


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Being The Last Remaining Banner On Pluto


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for Everything Having A Capital Letter At The Start


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because 4give me ;-;


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for disliking me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for irony.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned once again










EDIT: NINJA!! I'll point at you instead then :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pointing


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by The Pointer Sisters and their 1984 hit AutoMONic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm lazy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned when are you NOT lazy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because your real name is Andy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because the only Andy I know is Andy, Andy, and Andy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned four times by Andy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Andism


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for Samism.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Sam's Club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating sammiches


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by att amon and en ffleck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the ghosts


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by ghost recon


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for playing Call of Duty Ghosts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not selling your N64


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned for selling your N for 64 cents.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Fayetteville Circus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for failing your Chem exam


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Banned by Tejano trumpeters.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Spray Paint Factory 
@Amon

MOLANG DID YOU FAIL UR CHEM EXAM :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned hehe @[email protected]


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for saying hehe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the host of the sausage fest smh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned someone has to lead the blind.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for calling my penis blind. It has one good eye, goddamnit!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for also being a sad, strange little man.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by a sad and strange little woman.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned aww


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weirdness


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being the runt of the group.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for ninja.

@Amon Banned for hypocrisy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being two weirdos....smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 2 and a half weirdoz


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz wut wut?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned wut wut in the


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for murdering a coca cola can


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wanting mortals dead


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that ded should live forever


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having an argument with your parachute while falling from the sky


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the CEO of the weenie club


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for scaring kids.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for scaring adults

@*Amon* banned for being the weenie of the CEO club


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for insulting my greatness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a great weenie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying to the courts


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for flying to the courts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for flying like a berd


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I'm flying like a bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bread obsession


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

breaded for banning obsession


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dank memes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I'm making bread today :B


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I feel like a babysitter.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making sandwiches


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning your babysitter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for paying him


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I had to make sure there's someone to look after you


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I am an independent individual


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for individualism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for isms


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for ismism


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for naming ur snail Gary


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for naming yourself Snail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying the moon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

this is not the moon anymore



this is a BAN


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for turning natural satellites into banlitical pawns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using a blank as a reason


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for farting in dark alleyways, so the shadow of the night can capture it and use it as a bribe for the next person to walk down the alleyway


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because lul


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegally luling

@*Gothic Cupcakes* banned for being poetic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for pulling an all nighter


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned I think Mon pulled an all nighter and failed his chem exam ;-;


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because that is false


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for living in your mom's basement.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for living on a balcony

@*Amon* banned for failing your TV watching exam.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for handing out Z+'s


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for not moving in over an hour.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a ladies man.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning Carsten


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for scanning him with your laser eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using toe nail attack


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for using your laptop as a cutting board


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having all male friends.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for flirting 24/7


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I don't know how to flirt bro, must of gotten me mistaken for someone else. Lol.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for flirting with @Amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninjaing


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by a wink


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for winking


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

banned for blinking


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for forgetting to blink

@*Amon* :wink  banned ;D


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for winky dink


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, really banned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned. I mean it this time.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for lying about all the previous bans :no


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for never honoring your ban.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. Seriously.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bunned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for lazy banning again


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for crazy banning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wacky banning


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for your secret violin fetish.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by this round banana


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bananed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bleh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for snail behavior


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for blonde guy behaviour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming my hair color


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because it's snail colored


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned some snails are super fast


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for subliminal messages in your ban


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for sexual undertones.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for replacing one of ur eyes with that red thing but it might not fit very well


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not saying what he was banned for.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not figuring it out


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he felt asleep he couldnt finish it


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for watching him sleep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching my watches


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not waking him up.......its morning........gud morrrrneng amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because it's actually afternoon


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sleeping then......go to sleep


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being able to determine what time of the day it is. What is that thing you call sun?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Sons


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

Listen to this, my son. You were born with extraordinary banning powers. Now you need to use them to fight crime and injustice.

but you're banned anyway


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for not having an 8 in your username.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crushing my motivation to succeed ;-:


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for crying! Don't waste your time! Fight crime! Now!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for yelling ;-:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ur all banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning your doppelganger from Finland


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for time traveling to that time when there was no time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being late


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because this isn't a live chat

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because this chat is alive


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for jumping too high........how are u going to come down?!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because I'm too tired to jump

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, you can fly instead


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for making me edit this post

@8888 banned no problem u can sleep up there!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for weenies


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for inappropriate advertisement


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doing the worm


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being the worm


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being the worms food


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for promoting cannibalism


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not using air instead of water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bending water


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for running faster under the ocean than on the ocean


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

for banning people so goddamn much


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not teaching me some of bruce lee's moves


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

oh damn i meant to ban amon earlier, 
yea one of his moves was banning , i did teach you , im not as fast as him,


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ;-;


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned even chinese ppl are coming here to ban u


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm international


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for your snazzy 1970's jacket and flashy flares that go well with your sparkly boots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for punching a cactus


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for trying to take all the spikes off the cactus


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not taking the cactus to the hospital


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cactus passed away


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not joining the bad side


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for banning the ability to ban, therefore making it impossible to carry on the band


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in a band called ban ban


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not sleeping its 3 am now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

W/e it is, looks gud


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz wuts dat?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz idk


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned snail is natural and healthy to eat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz Gothie is about to ban me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because you're pretty good, how did you do that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for questioning my psychic powers


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for buying earrings and wearing them, but not getting your ears pierced. Why must you keep hurting yourself?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting gold coins


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for eating the chocolate ones. They were mine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not protecting them hehe


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for secretly keeping secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for tying a frog onto a balloon and then letting it go


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not posting the picture in the frog thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned *Barf*


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for the meanness :'(


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for fake tears -.-


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banana'ed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flanned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Bread Roll Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for burning ur bread


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I did kind of come out a bit over browned 
wait >.>

HOW DID U KNOW @[email protected]


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..shh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned what am I doing now


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sitting and wondering if I know whatcha doin


----------



## whydoh (Jun 1, 2017)

Banned because your profile picture needs effort


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 4 hatin


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for gatoratin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beep beep boop bop


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by electronica


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by the evil spirits within


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned :i where are they


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because they in u o.o


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

banned because Amon said so


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for having fingernails as a snack


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned what did I miss?


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

banned for not sleeping for the last 36 hours


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleepin


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

banned for probably not being the person I was trying to ban and getting in the way!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for beepin'


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beep


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for peeping up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Molang


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a german expression related to volkswagen


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ninja'd heehee


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned gerdermit mon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cursing at ur teacher


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned >.> Sorry Mrs. Puff


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

banned for voting for Donald Trump


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by Barry Bin Laden.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned by Forever 21 .


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for smiley


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not acknowledging that you do in fact shop Forever 21 #ad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I go to Forever 666


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned How about Forever Holy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned nooo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned come to the light side *stretches out ham*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for giving out expired Ham


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for paying attention to best by dates


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned there goes that single word ban again :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for criticism


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

banned for sleep deprivation


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sheep destination


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

anned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for the lameness in this thread right now.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for complainning.......GTFO!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not respecting your king.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a bad queen......


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned don't disrespect our queen....she will punish you severely.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz u cant do **** lmao


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I will inform the queen of your actions....you've been warned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, what's going on here?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned secret stuff sorry you have gotten that clearance yet.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for flirting with the mirror


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being the mirror


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for having cooties.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for having ants


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not giving me a warm bath.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll give you a nice bath, baby.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for giving him a beer bath


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned for not taking care of me....I need new parents sigh.

@Karsten Banned....


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for throwing up in here.............go do it somewhere else then comeback


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for bullying my child!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being younger than me ......now should learn how to become a babysiter........SIGH


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because you'll have to babysit him for free


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned fur nee naw bop bloop biddle beed dop pop ov the blobby pob bob fourteen fourty four


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being able to communicate with aliens



Kevin001 said:


> Banned....


banned, sorry Kevin, @lackofflife will take care of you while I'm on vacation


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i can smell something bad..........oh no whats this??........kevin did you?


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned someone get the diapers!!!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because go and buy some. Now!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned got it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I'm being raised by wolves, smdh.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for shaking your head too often, Kevin, mind your manners! :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned you never taught me any!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned w/e


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using one letter words


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for using many lettered words


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for using many sentences in one word


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

banned for dying the sky yellow and tricking people into thinking the sky is made of pee


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not helping me.......its not finished yet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for Molangness


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

banned for killing molang and using its remains as a pair of mittens


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making Molang obese


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

Banned for being a big fat banana bread butt face


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for insulting bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for breadness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being breadless


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bread discrimination


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

Banned for being a watermelon that lives in a shoe with grandma boot camp and the chicken buddies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Random Randomness


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for Amoned Amonness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for bowing to Molang


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning with 2 accounts


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for telepathically banning


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

banned for banning the profile named banned who got banned by another person named banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not giving us all molang cupcakes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being mu lae ng


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being Mulan


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for blah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Blah Association


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doing the sprite and banana challenge


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for math addiction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for meth addiction


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

Banned for stealing all the nighttime pills in the pharmacy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for graph addiction


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegally selling graphs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beeping


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned beeeeeeep


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for forgetting to boooop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for beeping at 6AM on Sundays


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being trapped inside of a Sunday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for letting Monday mornings consume u


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because Sunday or Sundae


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned Sundae


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

Banned for being dank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wagging ur tail


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for showing too much swag


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for accusing me of swag


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using 2008 terms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being born in 1910


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being born in 1898


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving taco crumbs


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

flyingMint said:


> Banned got it!


:rofl:rofl:rofl

Oh, Tom...

-----

Banned for not brushing your teeth that one time in 1562


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing about that one time


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for buying some mints, making a couple of paper airplanes, putting the mints on the planes and then throwing them across the room


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for metaphorically describing me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knitting underwater


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned is there something you want to tell us mon? Did you knit underwater?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because I thought it said underwear :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knitting underwear


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for kniting underwear underwater


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned !


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned there are no exclamations under the sea


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned just Spongebob, looking at me (to get this, re-read the post above, like a little poem)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for ahh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for showing emotion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by chapter 2 line 1


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by your study materials


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not studying


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for refusing to take a nap :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing from the homeless aliens


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Banned by a Spielberg sequel in the works


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned For Not Doing Your Chores


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for having infinite banning super power


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for collecting street coins


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for stealing my coins


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for spilling water on your shoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reaching a higher level


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for reaching a low level


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being from a low level universe


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by you in parallel universes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for CHOCOLATE ANYONE???










Oh wow... slurp.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned ill take 50 twix


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for wanting them all. I want a few :bah


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned you can have 2


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because only 2?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned eek


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned 20?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 666


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned










EDIT: ninja'ed... getting warmer still goes with that ban though xD


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for waka


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned akaw


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being wrong


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being right about wrong


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going to the left


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for going to the right


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for no reason


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for one reason


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because *xplodes*


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned kpop


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for listening to that


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for assuming that I listen to Kpop :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for listening to lollipops


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned is that a band?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I have the hiccups...ugh.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not drinking a glass of water to prevent said hiccups


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned! The water gave me it, lol. Carbonated.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for picking on me.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for drinking carbonated waters try holding ur breath


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for reasons


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Reasons for Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For reasons banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for the same reasons


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because do you lift bro?


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned Yea i hit an egg once it cracked.......becoz of all the lifting i do


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not helping him


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for neglecting me.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, why aren't you in school, Kevin?? :bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I'm off today.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Banned for posting cute toddlers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for reminding me I need to see that new Wonder Woman movie.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz we need diapers again!


----------



## meowmeow3 (May 19, 2017)

Banned for cheering on my cheerleading cheerios


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned yo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yo banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Yo banned yo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned smh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned dont do it........u might accidently drop ur head!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being turned into candy


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being turned into Sandy Cheeks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for destroying her helmet


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for banishing her back to Texas as a result


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by majin bu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned by boo


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned what is majin bu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 

Sincerely,

Molang


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for molangism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not taking out the garbage


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned ok if u stop eating it i will take it out!


----------



## markanton (May 30, 2017)

banned for confusing good and bad.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for being a noob.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for professional noobness


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a monvin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making math vines


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned BOY WHERE


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned boi bye


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned did u just assume my BYE


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u assumed what I assumed hmm


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for assuming that I assumed your assumed D:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not being a skewl


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not knowing why i just banned u!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned thats me half the time lol


----------



## markanton (May 30, 2017)

Banned cuz of an ugly *** dp.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not throwing respect on his name.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned whats a dp?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for asking me difficult questions


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not answering them!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because he called ur display pic ugly


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned wth is a display pic? My avatar or the other one?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned idk don't ask me and don't curse at me ;--;


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned he didn't curse at you, smdh.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because u need to be overthrown as king


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I agree! THROW HIM............

A FEAST!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for food fight


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wasting food


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for wasting magic powers

don't play with your food @Kevin001!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being his babysitter


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being a lazy sitter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sitting on lazy ppl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of lazeretics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for watching lazy town


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by cat bread


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned 









You like LazyTown don't you Monward


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for assuming AGAIN TSK TSK


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for TSKism


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..ugh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not doing your chores.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not drinking ur veggies


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not eating ur water
@Kevin001banned for never helping ur mom smh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being nosey


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for everything!!

@*lackofflife* banned for ordering a cup of pizza

@*Kevin001
*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for flirtin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for kidnapping @Neo.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for kidnapping urself


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for letting him get kidnapped! you're a horrible babysitter :no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz he needs more babysitters.......one is not enough


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for treason


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for this season



Kevin001 said:


> Banned...


that's it. Go to sleep now Kevin!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

I don't accept this ban.









banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned he is just a lazy mon
@Kevin001 how dare u disrespect ur babysitter?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned.....










Lmao


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned i'm gonna need more diapers tomorrow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because wut


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bannedy fory they wuty bany. Youy mayy noty bany withy ay wuty bany.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for peanut butty


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by 21 f6s


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bannedy fory they alphabety businnessy. Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyzy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for silliness


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz who is that thing


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bannedforsomereasonthatwillremainunknown.Alsodon'tforgettobuysomechocolatetomorrow.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for releasing the fishes


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being a fish living out of water


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for having one dogs, one cats, one hamsters, and two snail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for owning a snail gym


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not explaining medieval snail battles


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for amoning your amon teddy bear

EDIT: NOOOO banned for ninja


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for always getting ninja'd by dat tacoe


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because he's not been a tacoe since 1862


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for facts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because oh ya


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because ner ner ner nerner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned heyyyy yaaaa


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned Banned


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for not shaking it like a polaroid picture


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for shaking it


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for the for the... for the... for.

The.

For.BANNED.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for aggressive strutting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hiding under the sea


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for sitting on chocolate wrappers on clouds, while whistling a metal lunchbox from your hands, so that cheese could find a way to exercise in the bottom of the sea in the future past.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for picking ur toenails and not washing u r hands


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for never sleeping.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for sleeping too much.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for sleeping at 1PM


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for sleeping 1 second every hour


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing my secret


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned AHA!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for laughing after 12PM


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for chastising after 3pm :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for doing a Mc Barg bah


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned for saying Mc without mentioning Mcdonalds

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for throwing away the Mctoys


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for using Mc Nuggets as a pillow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banned because I didnt order a kids meal so there were no toys

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for ordering Mighty Kids Meals and then denying


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for wearing diapers


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for wearing Siapers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for poking Molangs fat


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for illegal gambling


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned like amon


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned like lackofflife


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned by lackofflife


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned by my son Kevin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for choosing wrong ppl to adapt


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for wanting to be adopted by me


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned cuz too late, you're adopted, my son


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned noooo plz i dont wanna be with kevin.........he is a very annoying kid


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for not handling your responsibilities.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for sleeping like grown ppl.......kids sleep 16 hours in a day


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned I do as I please.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned no.......im gonna tell your mother that u dont sleep enough


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned tell her!


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

go to sleep, Kevin!! :mum


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I love sleep.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned by that movie where if you fall asleep you become one of them


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned 2x


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned v.2


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for killing life


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for killing moon


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned for having baby fever


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that im kevin......


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Banned because your kevins son..so...


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz no........im kevin's babysitter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being the laziest banner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for hating my laziness


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being the craziest banner


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Banned for banning the craziest banner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the weenie


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being more weenie than him


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I see I still have a lot to teach you guys.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz also say no to that kid for me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for working for free


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for working at home for alot of money


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being jelly


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not giving me some of that money


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because I require 5% in mint fees


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for charging


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz no its 50 by 50 between me and amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for splitting it two ways instead of 3


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for splitting in half


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not giving him some money for humburgers.......but from ur 50 percent


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned thats what YOU did not me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for getting ninja'd


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for laughing at my ninjaed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a ninja'd warrior


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for secretly being Wendy WU: HOMECOMING WARRIOR


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned WUt


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz waka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dumpster diving


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waka diving


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by the Diving Police


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for 15 years


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for 16627384 minutes


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

making my way downtown 
walking past 
faces past 
and your BANNED now 

dunununununun


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because singing is forbidden here, you're only allowed to read poetry


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned maybe it was a poem :bah


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because I'm close to becoming ban king..but school starts in a week ;-;


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for going to summer skewl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for not going to skewl


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned cuz i dont go to skewl now


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being too aggressive for skewl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for being too psyche for skewl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a skewl


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being too kewl for skewl


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for accusing me of such antics


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for gagging


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned did you just gag mon?


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for asking him minty questions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for minty mint


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for working in a money factory


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for working in a potato factor


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for working in a hair salon and dyeing everyone's hair blonde


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banananned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banananananananned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bannnananananananananananananananaanananananaanaanaananaaananaananaananed


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because there's a gap in your ban


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baaaned


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ban


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for teaching lessons


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Barack OBANNED


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned oink


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned coo-coo


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ban


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for commiting a sin by mixing strawberries and grapes

@*flyingMint* banned for finally choosing a real photo of yourself as an avatar!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for finding the avatar before I could find it


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for firebending on saturdays


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for imposing strict restrictions on my fire bending


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@flyingMint Banned for cute new avatar.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for leaving


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for making Samantha's avatar disappear. This is a sad day, I miss that cupcake.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned harro


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned by Harrods
@SamanthaStrange thanks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned ur welcome


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned for going into the Samantha State


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for crossing the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

50/50 chance you're banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned because fish have fins and things


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for educational information


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned teehee


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for teehee'ing in a teehee blocked zone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for attempting to make the rules


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned. The first rule of Ban Thread is you don't talk about Ban Thread.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not realising you are actually in the "the user above me" thread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for lying


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for not telling the truth when


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

because banned


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Banned for

So with that in mind, you can now


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

blank blank blank blank



banned for


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banked


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for secret banking


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned cuz go to sleep Becky


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because no!!!!!! :no :|x:bah:?:sigh okay.... good night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned nighty night


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned cause no lullaby


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for expecting one


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned because curry. lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for returning.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

banned for being permanently unwanted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being a permanent marker


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for being a permanent frowner.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned lul


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned for laughing like a girl hehe.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because smh


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Banned because hms


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for shaking ur head in a reverse direction


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for shaking both of your heads


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I woke up way too early.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up too late


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned leave her alone!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned forever


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned 5ever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for making moldy cheese


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for bad Chinese skills


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for knowing about me


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for not knowing anything about me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned..ya I do

Name:Becky

Likes: Ant bread 

Dislikes: Getting banned and talking tacos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned again


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for banning yourself. And for drinking too much wine. And for knowing stuff about me. And because idk. And because I know.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking too much church wine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Church.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for drinking bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being too tiny


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for being shiny


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned its getting weird in here...too early for this sh*t.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned because I knew you'd post something like that, lol.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for knowing him since 1500 B.C


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned smh


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not shaking it as good as kevin


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Banned go to sleep.

@SamanthaStrange Banned because gotta keep this crazy train going right? Lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for calling her crazy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned by Crazy.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for dancing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I keep dancing on my own.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being awake too early


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for waking up on the moon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for going to cooking class


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for going to banning class.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned not cooking some glass for amon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning the banners


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for banning the already banned.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for banning the ones who get banned 24/7


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for selling jelly on Ebay


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned because I worry about some of you. Weird bunch.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banned for being just as weird.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

unbanned for 3 seconds.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for showing mercy


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for showing no mercy while eating potatos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for cheating on tests but never getting caught


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for being correct.......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for admitting to sin


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for thinking that i care lol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

B


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

A


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

N


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

D


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bandd


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

bandnned


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned on behalf of this banana I'm about to eat.


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because someone send help for that banana!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Banned for going bananas over my banana.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for not donating some bananas.....i have been eating potatos since 5 am


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for potato overdose


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for just standing here instead of helping the banana


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned because I think its too late... :'(


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Banned nah @Karsten always eats his bananas slowly, lmao.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for eating the banana whole


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for wearing the banana skin as a hat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for slipping on a banana peel


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned becoz that never happens to anyone in real life.........


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned, exactly, it can only be the other way around


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being in that banana


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Banned for slipping on a human peel


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for being blue


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for smurfing


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Smurfed for banning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for snorkeling


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for telepathic insults


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

banned for insulting televisions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for television watching


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for television reading


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for rewinding time


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for drinking time


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for sniffing existence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for stealing pool water


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for stealing human teeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned because no


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

banned for holding a bag of teeth in your hand while saying that


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for buying ur own planet


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

banned for eating her new planet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banned for banning


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

This thread is now closed due to the large number of posts. The continuation can be found here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f31/ban-the-person-above-you-part-2-a-2015417/


----------

